#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-10
<jmg> hey all
<jmg> whats the status of klaptop for breezy
<jmg> any work being done between now and d-day?
<Riddell> jmg: it should all be working, although I havn't tested it with a fresh install
<jmg> Riddell: cool
<Riddell> we need a breezy slogan for kubuntu
<sebas> Riddell: The acpi_helper thing is broken, it doesn't use scripts but directly writes to /proc.
<Riddell> sebas: I patched from 3.5 and made it use pmi (ubuntu's power management scripts)
<sebas> Riddell: Ok, you rock. :)
<Riddell> -0ubuntu2
<sebas> Is there more info on pmi?
<Riddell> doesn't seem to be much info no
<Riddell> powermanagement-interface is the package
<sebas> I'll have a look at the source.
<Riddell> it's just a shell script
<sebas> The hibernate script provides a blacklist of pm unaware modules.
<sebas> The list of the package is currently empty, that's not too much use.
<sebas> hibernate has blacklisted modules per kernel version even.
<sebas> And it's actively maintained.
<sebas> Actually, the hibernate script does all pmi does, and much more.
<Riddell> who maintains it?
<allee> sebas: eh? looks like pmi just calls hibernate.sh for: pmi action hibernate
<sebas> Riddell: Bernard Blackham
<sebas> Also maintaining suspend.net site.
<sebas> allee: Yeah, but that's not the point.
<sebas> Besides: where?
<allee> [01:05]  <sebas> Actually, the hibernate script does all pmi does, and much more.
<allee> sebas: isn't this the point?
<sebas> allee: Yeah, but where is the corresponding code? 
<sebas> allee: Not quite.
<Riddell> >grep hibernate.sh /usr/sbin/pmi
<Riddell>                         /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh force
<sebas> Ah, ok.
<sebas> My point was though, that at least the blacklist and the services that have to be stopped might be only in *one* place, and hibernate has a good list of the modules.
<sebas> The services might depend on the sort of "pmi action", i.e. suspend-to-ram and suspend-to-disk.
<sebas> Or whatever pmi does more.
<sebas> For example, to wake-up successfully from S3 I've got to do some setpci magic, S4 doesn't need that.
<sebas> That force isn't too nice either, but that's a wholly different thing of course.
<allee> sebas:  for me it looks like pmi is only there to provide a (I assume) stable interface to whatever is used behind
<sebas> allee: Ehm, pmi does have a blacklist.
<sebas> So it's more than a stable interface, it has also configuration (which is tricky in the PM case).
<sebas> The blacklist is configuration, the services even more so.
<sebas> Since the pmi blacklist is empty, one might aswell link it to the hibernate blacklist.
<allee> looks like I still miss the point.  When you write 'hibernate' you don't mean /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh?
<sebas> Ow, that explains a lot of the confusion :D
<sebas> I'm talking about the package "hibernate", which is actually a script to handle all that.
<sebas> I thought that pmi used that one :o
<sebas> (Might've also read the scripts better. Sorry.)
* sebas takes that as a hint that sleep is needed.
<sebas> G'night Jonathan and allee!
<allee> nite sebas
<allee> mhmm, hibernate (pkg) seem to use sw suspend2.  Note sure is kubuntu uses them
<allee> no 'all' suspend/hibernate implementation are supported (according to debian/control)
<jmg> Riddell: regrettably klaptop is *still* buggered and ACPI
<Riddell> jmg: what's up with it?
<jmg> Riddell: regrettably klaptop is *still* buggered and ACPI_SLEEP=true sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh works
<jmg> Riddell: now it doesnt suspend me at all
<jmg> Riddell: in it's defence i havent dist-upgraded yet
<jmg> just apt-get install acpi-support klaptopdaemon to get hte latest versions
<Riddell> jmg: but you do have the latest klaptopdaemon (and restarted KDE)?
<jmg> yeah
<jmg> Riddell: now it just does a LOT of disk, and eventually wakes back up on its own.
<jmg> Riddell: using te sleep.sh *does* work though, which makes me cry.
* jmg checks out the source
<jmg> ii  klaptopdaemon            3.4.2-0ubuntu2           
<jmg> Riddell: latest sid is 3.4.2-3
<jmg> can't sync?
<jmg> too late huh
<Riddell> jmg: what changes are there?
<jmg> Riddell: didnt bother to read changelog just changed sources to get from breezy
<jmg> since thats the version that will need to be patched anyway
<Riddell> no relevant patches from debian
<jmg> Riddell: um... klaptop is NOT patched to use /etc/acpi/foo.sh 
<jmg> at least looking in debian/patches.'..
<jmg> was it meant to be?
<jmg> *confused*
<Riddell> debian/patches/kubuntu_04_use_pmi.diff  would be the patch
<Riddell> it uses pmi
<jmg> interesting 
<jmg> pmi action sleep works too
<jmg> maybe my config is hosed
<Riddell> jmg: what action are you using in the right click menu?
<jmg> Riddell: also the acpi helper is broken 
<jmg> Riddell: suspend
<Riddell> does hibernate work?
<jmg> Riddell: i wonder if all of this will go away when i dist-upgrade though
<jmg> Riddell: hibernate never worked
<jmg> Riddell: it reboots and starts a new session
<jmg> Riddell: but im working on suspend... gotta walk before run and all that
<Riddell> hibernate works for me, suspend doesn't (goes to sleep and never wakes up again)
<jmg> Riddell: pmi action suspend works
<jmg> wakes up ok
<Riddell> jmg: acpi helper?
<jmg> Riddell: it actualy isnt broken
<jmg> my bad
<jmg> so... situation is : pmi suspend works, klaptop suspend doesnt.
<Riddell> jmg: what doesn't work about it?
<jmg> jmg: it doesnt suspend at all.
<Riddell> jmg: just does nothing?
<jmg> jmg: it blanks the screen, does a lot of disk, and eventually unblanks
<jmg> Riddell: sorry
<Riddell> curious
<jmg> Riddell: oh dear.
<Riddell> jmg: I'll do a fresh install tomorrow and see whether it still works for me
<jmg> Riddell: just looking at the source, --suspend means action 1, which is hibernate... ????
<jmg> Riddell: nowhere is action 2 (suspend (that launches pmi suspend ( that actually works))) used by klaptop
<jmg> Riddell: suspend and standby are the same action (1)
* jmg busts out dpatch
<Riddell> hmm, yes
<jmg> Riddell: i suppose you could patch it and save me the trouble, or do you want me to file a malone/bugzilla and attach a patch? if so should my patch patch use_pmi or should i create a new dpatch that patches acpi_helper.cpp again?
<Riddell> jmg: I'll fix it :)
<jmg> Riddell: cool
<jmg> Riddell: i cant sit here see that bug and not fix it though, so im cooking up a local klaptopdaemon for today :)
<jmg> Riddell: suspend was my big whine since the other day i suspended walked to the park and had no battery lol
<Riddell> jmg: uploaded
<Riddell> should hit the archives in an hour or two
<jmg> Riddell: cool! 
<jmg> Riddell: glad i could stomp another.. now onto pmi hibernate :)
<Riddell> thanks for your help and let me know if it fixes it
* Riddell sleeps
* jmg itches
<Tonio-> morning
<JRe> morning!
<JRe> Tonio-: the adept's icon is nice:)
<Tonio-> JRe: thanks ;)
<Tonio-> JRe: built with a touchpad (no mouse out there), I thought I would become crazy with adjustments ;)
<JRe> :) :)
<JRe> wow it's hard to draw with the touchpad 
<Tonio-> I just wait for the next package version because svg ones have a problem on his one, I corrected that yesterday.
<Tonio-> yep it is not that easy LOL
<Tonio-> also the Updater version doesn't install properly actually.... I hope it'll be corrected with the next package
<Riddell> Tonio-: get anywhere with the usplash image?
<JRe> :)
<JRe> Riddell: you've taken a look to the k3b patch ?
<Tonio-> Riddell: done tonight..... I had to finish with this xen documentation and i'm actually installing the xen server with a redhat EL and a debian sarge.....
<Tonio-> no time forthis today sorry ;)
<Riddell> JRe: not yet, it's a post RC fix, don't let me forget
<Tonio-> I promise to perform something tonight
<JRe> k
<JRe> Riddell: may be it would be cool to forward this patch to debian, no? (they have the same normalize-audio package)
<JRe> BTW is this expected to have an adept icon within System AND Utilities ???
<Riddell> JRe: yes, definatly forward it to them
<Riddell> JRe: double icon entry should be fixed
<Tonio-> Riddell: actually looking for palette modification .........
<Tonio-> the problem is that if you wanna get "OK" brighter, it completly breaks the shadows over Kubuntu word.....
<Tonio-> couldn't that be possible to patch the colors used ????
<Tonio-> Riddell: for example replacing #define TEXT_FOREGROUND 2 by #define TEXT_FOREGROUND 10 which would be perfect for this ?
<Riddell> Tonio-: that's no possible since it'll break the other usplash images
<Tonio-> okay, the source is common, only the image differs.....
<Riddell> Tonio-: you should be able to swap colours around in the palette somehow without changing the image (I've no idea how else I'd do it myself)
<Tonio-> so I have to manage something brighter but not too much ;)
<Tonio-> I can modify boh palette and image
<Tonio-> to get the modified palette and an identical to before image
<Tonio-> that's perfectly possible
<Tonio-> let me 1/ think about it with a cigarette 2/ check ;)
<Tonio-> I try to do it for 2 PM
<Tonio-> gmt+1
<Riddell> it just needs colour order swapped in the palette
<Riddell> howdy OculusAquilae, fancy packaging ksniffer?
<OculusAquilae> hi Riddell
<OculusAquilae> not so much experience in packaging
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: perfect time to learn :)
<OculusAquilae> hm
<Tonio-> Riddell: it needs color swap in tha palette AND image modifications ;)
<Riddell> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<Riddell> Tonio-: images needs to be modified to follow the swapped colours so it ends up looking exactly the same
<Tonio-> because the image sctructure refers to the palette color id, so for each colors that I swap, I have to swap the image too
<OculusAquilae> hm
<Tonio-> absolutly, I just found how to perform this, so it might be okay
<Riddell> ubercool
<OculusAquilae> hm I started to read this debian New maintainers Guide
<OculusAquilae> only at chapter 5
<OculusAquilae> but
<OculusAquilae> I've a lot time free today
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: excellent opportunity :)
<Riddell> dh_make is the one to start with
<OculusAquilae> hm
<OculusAquilae> ok
<OculusAquilae> i'll look what i can do
<JRe> Riddell: is there anything special to do?
<JRe> Riddell: (on breezy ATM)
<Tonio-> Riddell: just something with the image....
<Tonio-> I'm testing and let you know
<Tonio-> unfortunatly, I don't understand how the original image has been compressed.... 4k only, while my one is 21k with exactly the same properties.... strange
<JRe> is there someone in charge of kubuntu-fr ?
<amu> not now 
<amu> .nl .es .de are up
<JRe> amu: mmm ok i'll stick there from now because it's deseperately empty
<JRe> Tonio-: you can come too, so we will be two ;)
<JRe> amu: ho err, I was talking about the IRC chan :)
<amu> :) ok, i thought web *g* 
<JRe> amu: for the website there is http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/
<Tonio-> yep I could that's true ;)
<JRe> amu: but no kubuntu-fr.org :(
<Tonio-> but actually I have to finish the usplash work (and that's not, really not a fun job lol)
<amu> whats the problem ?  
<amu> ubuntu-fr looks too brown :)
<JRe> :)
<JRe> Tonio-: you're enhancing the kubuntu's splash ?
<Tonio-> yep
<JRe> Tonio-: :) :) you're the touchpad master!
<Tonio-> I touchpad victim ;)
<amu> JRe: what do you need, in order to run kubuntu.fr ?  
<Tonio-> in french
<Tonio-> en plus j'aime pas le touchepad, je prefere le petit clito comme sur les ibm....
<Tonio-> ;)
<JRe> Tonio-: nothing more than a webserver :)
<Tonio-> j'ai jamais su comment on apelait ce truc d'aileurs :)
<JRe> err: amu: nothing more than a webserver
<Tonio-> back to english and sorry for this :)
<amu> JRe: no prob :)  
<JRe> amu: so I can start it and maintain it
* Tonio- rebooting to see if it is clean ;)
<amu> sure, i'm running .de on my main server, but setuped last week another decicated server for public useage 
<JRe> amu: ho cool! I can use any backend or I am obliged to have one in particular ???
<amu> JRe: letme setup apache php sql ... later you get an ssh account and you can upload the files whenever you're suitable 
<JRe> amu: ok!
<amu> it maybe makes sense, to talk to marcel, he's working on a multilang cms, that makes the things in feature easier to setup another lang   
<amu> apache is enough at the moment ?   
<amu> Le nom de domaine kubuntu.fr est libre
<Tonio-> why doesn't it work ^^
<Tonio-> DAMN !!
<Tonio-> Riddell: I modified the png
<Tonio-> rebuilt the package and installed the two deb files.... nothing different while rebooting....
<Tonio-> did I miss something ?
* Riddell returns from installing CDs
<Riddell> Tonio-: could you send me a copy of the png?
<Tonio-> absolutly
<Tonio-> it is ust a test, colors are of course not definitive ;)
<Riddell> sure
<JRe> amu: youpee you'll register it?
<Tonio-> Riddell: http://www.planetemu.net/temp/kusplash.png
<JRe> Tonio-: hehe nice!
<Tonio-> JRe:  ? what is nice ?
<JRe> Tonio-: kubuntu.fr domain name is free
<JRe> Tonio-: and you splash of course :)
<Tonio-> ah ?
<Tonio-> interesting
<Riddell> .fr domains are difficult to get
<JRe> s/you/your/
<JRe> Riddell: yeah I have heard about it it can take up to 6 months or more
<Tonio-> JRe: well at the moment it doesn't change anything
<JRe> Riddell: maybe a kubuntu-fr.org
<Riddell> JRe: tidying bug reports would be about the most useful thing right now
<JRe> Tonio-: no but it's the first time I see it :)
<Riddell> JRe: kubuntu-fr.org is good
<Tonio-> JRe: I didn't do it, just modified the structure of the png
<JRe> Tonio-: k
<Tonio-> Riddell: once the file is modified, I just have to build source package, pbuilder it and install the debs righ ?
<Tonio-> JRe: I personnaly would prefer kubuntu-fr.org
<Riddell> Tonio-: yep
<JRe> Tonio-: yes it the easier to get and it will be the same as ubuntu-fr.org
<Tonio-> Riddell: so I don't understand ;) maybe the modified colors are not the ones used...
<amu> what about fr.kubuntu.org de.kubuntu.org 
<Tonio-> and in france, historically, .fr was designed for companies only.............
<Riddell> Tonio-: what did you use to modify it?
<Tonio-> gimp
<JRe> amu: fr.kubuntu.org is nice too
<amu> same system debian use for it county web and ftp server
<Tonio-> krita cannot save palette based pngs, only rvb/alpha based
<amu> ... and it would be cheaper :)  
<JRe> amu: yes :) :)
<Tonio-> Riddell: if you look at the palette, you will se the changes
<Riddell> Tonio-: how do I look at the palette?
<amu> www.fr.kubuntu.org ftp.fr.kubuntu.org sounds good
<Tonio-> Riddell: open it then , let me translate ;)
* Riddell installs gimp
<Tonio-> Riddell: dialogs, and then color palette
<Tonio-> in the main window
<Tonio-> JRe: I might be able to host the website for free
<Tonio-> I have a personnal webserver with 80 mbits/sbandwidth
<Tonio-> and only use 20.....
<Tonio-> if that can help :)
<Riddell> amu: that means waiting on elmo
<amu> Riddell: would be nice if elmo accept an hippden primary dns  
<amu> s/hippden/hidden
<amu> Riddell: the fastest solution, and we can create subdonains ourself if we need them    
<Riddell> Tonio-: ok, done dialogues->palettes
<Riddell> amu: you ask him then :)
<Riddell> Tonio-: but I can't see how to find the current palette of the image
<Tonio-> it is this one
<Tonio-> you should have 133 entries right ?
<Tonio-> 13
<Tonio-> Riddell: not palette
<Tonio-> look upper
<Tonio-> you should have something called "color palette"
<Tonio-> don't you see it ?
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/gimp1.png
<Riddell> don't see it
<Tonio-> Riddell: colourmap :)
<Tonio-> it's this
<amu> JRe: if you want i can order & sponsor for you the domain :) 
<Tonio-> I may put my system in english next time ;)
<Riddell> Tonio-: aaah :)
<JRe> amu: is it free ?
<amu> .. in addition the kubuntu-fr.org domain 
<amu> i thing <service>.<country>.kubuntu.org is the best solution, everyone can try www.es.kubuntu.org if there is a spanish page or not, users find information much more easier compared to *.kubuntu*.org or *kubuntu*.com    
<amu> s/thing/thik 
<amu> baeh think even *g* 
<Tonio-> Riddell: should be right according to the coors you told me to change no ?
<Tonio-> hum need little information..
<Tonio-> with the latest debian, how many cd's are required to perform a "basic" installation ?
<Tonio-> I nead to download and certainly don't want to get 13 isos ;)
<JRe> amu: I agree
<Tonio-> so do I
<Riddell> Tonio-: your image works great, just needs update-initramfs -u -t  run first
<Riddell> Tonio-: do you think you'll play with lightening the darker colours?
<Riddell> Tonio-: you can also just run   sudo usplash; sleep 3; sudo usplash_write "TEXT hello"; sudo usplash_write "SUCCESS ok"; sudo usplash_write "PROGRESS 50"
<Tonio-> Riddell: okay
<jjesse> Riddell: https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/branches/breezy/kde/kreleasenotes/C/ for updated kreleasenotes
<Tonio-> no time now but I note all of this and make color tests tonight, than give you a final image
<Riddell> Tonio-: cool
<Riddell> jjesse: also cool, I'll take a look
<jjesse> Riddell: Thanks, i'll make more changes if need to be
<Tonio-> Riddell: sudo usplash; sleep 3; sudo usplash_write "TEXT hello"; sudo usplash_write "SUCCESS ok"; sudo usplash_write "PROGRESS 50" -> doesn't work for me....
<Tonio-> I just get the initial screen, and nothing happens....
<Tonio-> Riddell:  just saw it, need to reboot but that's okay....
<Tonio-> Riddell: according to me OK should be more dark, visible but more dark....
<Tonio-> and I find progress bar ok like this..... your felling ?
<Riddell> Tonio-: I think it looks great as it is
<Riddell> Tonio-: run on one console   sleep 8; sudo usplash_write "TEXT hello"; sudo usplash_write "SUCCESS ok"; sudo usplash_write "PROGRESS 50"
<Riddell> Tonio-: then alt-f2 to another text console and run   sudo usplash
<Tonio-> okay.... no changes required for you ? If it is okay, i'm stopping now... depends on your feeling ;)
<Riddell> Tonio-: that's fine, thanks for your help
<Tonio-> Riddell: no problem;)
<Riddell> jjesse: could we get rid of the revision history in the release notes?  it's all kept in SVN and it doesn't help the reader
<Riddell> "a large range of GStreamer plugins are available"  'are' or 'is'?
<sebas> IMO is.
<sebas> In dutch, both is possible, though "is" is more correct.
<jjesse> Riddell: sure i can get rid of the revision history
<jjesse> Riddell: committed up to revision 1861
<jjesse> heading to different branch, gone for a bit
<Riddell> jjesse: can you do  svn commit  on your breezy/kde/debian directory
<Riddell> jjesse: or better, rm that directory and svn update it then apply this patch to breezy/kde
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/docs2.diff
<jjesse> Riddell:  sorry was at lunch
<jjesse> when i patch it says Reversed or previosly applied patch deted! assume -R [n] 
<Riddell> jjesse: on which file?
<jjesse> Riddell: i did a patch -p0 < docs2.diff in the branches/breezy/kde folder
<Riddell> but which file is it complaining about?
<jjesse> Makefile
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> it can't be
<jjesse> let me look again
<Riddell> you should it isn't complaing about debian/control?
<Riddell> s/should/sure/
<jjesse> nope i screwed up
<Riddell> in which way?
<jjesse> that was patch you sent yesterday saved the new one in a different directory
<Riddell> control-c to kill patch
<jjesse> i did and patched
<jjesse> committing right now
<jjesse> just commited them
<Riddell> jjesse: excellent, thanks
<Riddell> jjesse: I changed it to use the KDE style sheet, to all be a large sect1, moved some bits about and changed a few bits of text
<jjesse> Riddell: no problem i saw the changes
<jjesse> Riddell: can i then move on to the aboutkubuntu and look for changes there?
<Riddell> jjesse: please do
<Riddell> jjesse: let me know if you have any questions
<jjesse> Riddell: will do i haven't really looked at it lately
<jjesse> Riddell: can i mark the release notes as finished on wiki.ubuntu.com/DocteamProjects ?
<Riddell> jjesse: sure
<Riddell> jjesse: I just noticed a comment "OpenOffice shots in ?Kubuntu user guide? are still of ooo 1.1.3."
<Riddell> jjesse: so you have users waiting on your updates :)
<jjesse> is that a bug? or in a wiki page
<Riddell> jjesse: in the user guide, but we're dropping the user guide so it's not a problem
<Riddell> just good to know that people are reading the docs
* Riddell goes out
<verwilst> hi
<verwilst> Riddell: ping!
<Riddell> verwilst: hmm?
<verwilst> Riddell: libqt4-core depends on libqt4-gui?
<verwilst> that kinda defeats the purpose of the split packages? ;)
<Riddell> verwilst: upstream issue (debian) for now
<Riddell> qt 4 isn't priority for breezy since nothing uses it
<verwilst> i would (h) :d
<verwilst> need to make some postfix content_filters
<verwilst> and since i want something that performs well, i was thinking about c++ :)
<jjesse> Riddell: userguide should be in dapper drake correct?
<verwilst> but c++ in itself is icky, but Qt is niiiice :d
<\sh> Riddell: I wanted to package last.fm player ;)
<jjesse> Riddell: i have a question on the aboutkubuntu doc can i copy http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/about-ubuntu/C/ and then make changes fo kubuntu?
<ach> breezy upgrade: language-pack-kde-de-base and kaffeine have both german kaffeine.po
<ach> #lauchpad
<Tm_T> sounds like RC day to me
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-11
<allee> Feel free to add some me-too: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/2877 ;)
<allee> #2877 is fixed ;)
<allee> Riddell: is it okay to register digikam etc in launchpads KDE project or should I create a separete one (kde-extras or something like this?)
<allee> Sh*t I can't register kde-bugs with KDE product. The form always wants me to create a new one :(
<Riddell> allee: go ahead and register whatever is needed
<Riddell> I don't know if you need permissions or something
<allee> 'k. I'll tell you when I malone does not love me enough ;)
<StR> Hi all!
<aliveuser> hi
<aliveuser> is there a way to log or watch kynaptic actions?
<amu> Riddell: i'll start building 3.4.3 for hoary 
<Riddell> amu: starting with breezy would be best I think
<Riddell> then backport to hoary
<JRe> there is a KDE 3.4.3?
<amu> Riddell: hmm also fine for me :) did you started ?    
<Riddell> JRe: tagged today
<pef> hello
<Riddell> amu: no, I've not started anything
<amu> JRe: yep downling sources now 
<JRe> amu: url?
<Riddell> amu: packagers only
<JRe> ok
<Riddell> JRe: rather
<amu> Riddell: i'll up them to novablubb there we can work together on it :) 
<Riddell> amu: cool
<amu> the only problem is time :) i've max. 2-3h time / day for it 
<Riddell> much as you think packaging can be just a case of debuil and walk away for a few hours it never ends up like that
<JRe> it seems there is not so many changes so thaht might not be long to package
<amu> what's about existing bugs :D ? 
<Riddell> amu: what bugs?
<amu> Riddell: i can still upload them to main ? 
<amu> Riddell: *g* ah i forgot we dont have any :)
<Riddell> amu: no, main is closed for breezy
<sebas> Will 3.4.3 make it into breezy?
<Riddell> sebas: alas, no
<sebas> Ok, guessed that :)
<sebas> How far is breezy away anyway?
<Riddell> 1 week
<sebas> Ok.
<JRe> Riddell: I have find some packages in universe which have broken desktop files
<amu> KDE_NO_IPV6=1
<JRe> Riddell: should I fix them ?
<amu> in /etc/environment improof the speed of konqueor 
<Riddell> JRe: sure
<JRe> Riddell: ok send you the patches soon
<JRe> Riddell: BTW debian maintainer will includes the k3b patch (he was very happy because he was working on it but went out of time :) )
<amu> Riddell: no prob, than i'll place them all on kubuntu.org  
<amu> eh haggai is still alive :)
<Riddell> JRe: excellent (both points)
<Riddell> amu: good plan
<Riddell> haggai might be at the linux expo today, not sure
<amu> amu@novolazarevskaya:~ $ debootstrap breezy breezy http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<amu> E: debootstrap can only run as root
<Riddell> tell me about it
<Riddell> you can run dchroot to use the chroot
<amu> is there a sudo magic ? 
<Riddell> but then you need to ask elmo to update it and install/uninstall required packages
<Riddell> and elmo is on holiday I think
<amu> hmm, ok, i build them on my buildd
<amu> -rw-r--r--   1 amu  amu  426351346 2005-10-06 13:47 kde.tgz
<amu> up it to my home 
<JRe> Riddell: http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu/klibido <-- fixed desktop file and location
<JRe> Riddell: I'll forward the patches to the debian maintainer
<Riddell> JRe: got a debdiff?
<JRe> Riddell: wait a sec I generate it
<JRe> Riddell: http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu/klibido/klibido.debdiff
<JRe> (debdiff klibido_0.2.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb klibido_0.2.3-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb > klibido.debdiff )
<Riddell> JRe: ah, amd64, fancy testing the RC CDs?
<JRe> Riddell: yes, sure
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20051006/
<Riddell> and daily-live
<Riddell> JRe: you just removed usr/share/applnk/Utilities/klibido.desktop ?
<JRe> Riddell: no I add the GenericName in the desktop file
<Riddell> JRe: oh, do the debdiff on the .dsc files
<Riddell> not the .debs
<JRe> Riddell: ha ok sorry :)
<JRe> Riddell: http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu/klibido/klibido_dsc.debdiff
<Tonio_> JRe: concerning klibido, it is true that I didn't knew how to patch when I built it ;)
<JRe> Tonio_:  it's not a crucial thing, but I found it nice to have the GenericName in the dekstop files because it helps new users
<Tonio_> I titally agree
<Tonio_> My last wlassistant in revue is built like this
<Tonio_> going in the catgory in the kmenu, with a description in enlish (at least)....
<JRe> Tonio_ how it's to help to configure wifi ?
<Tonio_> yep
<JRe> Tonio :) i have to try it
<Tonio_> works nice but a few bugs
<jjesse> Riddell:  how different will the about kubuntu guide be then what is currently in about ubuntu (http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/about-ubuntu/C/)
<Tonio_> anyway, it is the only tool that helped my connecting to a wifi network graphically ;)
<Tonio_> kdenetworkconf if really buggy, and kwifimanager doesn't work also
<Tonio_> JRe: I've tried it and it works perfectly for the first conection
<Tonio_> anyway if you disconect, dhclient is stopped and when you try to reconnect, connection fails, then you have to launch dhclient manually and the connection builds....
<Tonio_> I have to post a bug to the upstream on that point.
<JRe> Tonio_: hehe it's _really_ nice
<Tonio_> JRe: but it works ;)
<Tonio_> jre do you have access to revu ? in this case you can have a look at it ;)
<JRe> Tonio_:  I have access to upload but I don't think I can't comment packages of other people
<Tonio_> yes but if download the orig.tar.Gz and my debian forlder you might be able to build it
<Tonio_> if you wanna test
<Tonio_> when it'll debugged, it will be a must have if you have wifi ;)
<JRe> Tonio_: sure I have wifi :)
<Tonio_> I have to post that bug ....... but no time for this
<Tonio_> tonight: concert with Dream theater, tomorrow and all the week end girlfriend at home ;)
<Tonio_> damn !
<JRe> Tonio_:  hehe
<elvirolo> hi all
<JRe> hi
<elvirolo> amarok started using up more than 95 % CPU again
<elvirolo> is anyone experiencing that as well ?
<Tonio_> elvirolo: I personaly came back to xine with amarok....
<JRe> elvirolo: me too I'm using xine backend now so no more problem like that
<Tonio_> kaffeine or amarok gstreamer support is not that good at the moment..... causing lots of little issues like yours
<elvirolo> Tonio_: i'm using xine-engine too
<Tonio_> I don't know why it has been choosen to implement gstreamer by defualt
<Tonio_> kaffeine's support for gstreamer is very, very recent and very partial at the moment......
<elvirolo> yeah i noticed it was rather no good
<Tonio_> I assume it is to keep a certain logic with ubuntu that uses gstreamer everywhere, but well......
<JRe> elvirolo: you mean that you have a CPU peak when starting or a CPU peak all the time amarok is opened ?
<Tonio_> I think that could have been done in 6 months with a more mature support, and keep xine by default for the moment
<elvirolo> JRe: no all the time
<Tonio_> about everyone will go back to xine anyway.....
<JRe> elvirolo: that's strange I am using CPU graph and I only have a peak at startup
<JRe> elvirolo: what kind of file are you reading? only mp3's ?
<elvirolo> JRe: i use to have that some time ago, then it stopped after an update, and then started again with the last update (yesterday or something)
<Tonio_> so you're using xine and are using 95%cpu.....
<Tonio_> letme make a test
<JRe>  * Add kubuntu_02_column_sort_crash.diff fix a 
<JRe>     crash on column sort http://bugs.kde.org/113042
<JRe> elvirolo: that's the only change of the package
<Tonio_> elvirolo: 2.5% for me
<elvirolo> hum
<elvirolo> it does it at least with mp3's
<elvirolo> let me find some ogg's
<Tonio_> but I'm playing Dire Straits -> good music ^^
<Tonio_> maybe the more uggly i the music, the more cpu is isued ;)
<JRe> Tonio_: I don't think amarok makes the difference ;)
<Tonio_> that would be a good solution to eduate listeners ;)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> educate
<elvirolo> yup indeed ...
<elvirolo> this is miles davis & public enemy :)
<elvirolo> (and it happens with ogg's too)
<Tonio_> let me test with a bullshit like Britney......
<JRe> elvirolo: I just try with a mp3 an ogg a wma and did not have a peak
<Tonio_> elvirolo: are you completly up to date ?
<elvirolo> yup
<Tonio_> strange...... miles davis & PU is good music, so I don't understand... ^^
<elvirolo> :-D
<Tonio_> do you have a freshbreezy installation or is it an upgrade from hoary ?
<elvirolo> and of course there's still this annoying bug around : http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16066
<elvirolo> Tonio_: fresh 
<Tonio_> I had several issues when upgrading, and had to destroy my kde profile
<Tonio_> argh......
<elvirolo> yeah i did a rm -fr ~/* anyway
<elvirolo> brb
<Tonio_> nice you didn't forget the ~..... just imagin your finger ripping lol ;)
<Tonio_> well I must say I don't understand your problem, sorry......
<elvirolo_brb> Tonio_: i had back everything up anyway :)
<elvirolo_brb> so
<elvirolo_brb> this is really strange
<Tonio_> yep
<elvirolo> hi again sry
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: hi
<OculusAquilae> hi Riddell
<OculusAquilae> have packaged ksniffer
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: rocking
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: put it on a webserver somewhere and I'll take a look
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: you should also ask for an account on REVU
<OculusAquilae> ok
<Riddell> JRe: are you testing the RC amd64 CDs?
<JRe> Riddell: url ?
<Riddell> JRe: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/
<Riddell> and daily=live
<Riddell> daily-live
<JRe> ok
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: http://www.oculusaquilae.de/deb/ksniffer/ << KSniffer
<jjesse> Riddell: i have installed the x86 version of daily and it rocks
<Riddell> jjesse: excellent
<Riddell> JRe: are you downloading those RC CDs?
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: excellent pacakge
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: few issues http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ksniffer
<OculusAquilae> ok thanks, i can correct this
<Riddell> hello Hirion 
<Hirion> hi
<Riddell> Hirion: don't happen to have an amd64 spare do you?
<Hirion> I have an amd64 system, but I have no Kubuntu installed. Only Ubuntu...
<Hirion> maybe this isn't important... why do you ask?
<JRe> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> Hirion: I'm looking for people to test the kubuntu breezy release candidate CDs on amd64
<Riddell> JRe: great, no pressure but this release is waiting on you now :)
<Riddell> Hirion: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/
<JRe> Riddell: 12% :)
<Hirion> Riddell: I will test the live cd, but the download takes a while
<Riddell> Hirion: please do
<Hirion> 6% ;)
<jjesse> is there anyway to make the kubuntu boot up screen brighter?  it is incredibly dark on older monitors
<jjesse> can barely read the text
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: thanks for your tips updated package: http://www.oculusaquilae.de/deb/ksniffer/ << KSniffer
<Riddell> jjesse: yes, find someone with artistic skillz to brighten it
<Riddell> jjesse: the ok and scrollbar colours have changed, but they don't seem to be on the current 386 CD
<JRe> Riddell: I have taken the current one was it the good iso ?
<Riddell> JRe: yes
<JRe> Riddell: breezy is out on october, 13, right ?
<Riddell> JRe: yes, week today
<JRe> Riddell: and when updates will be stopped ?
<Riddell> JRe: 18 months
<JRe> ok
<JRe> ok rebooting with amd64 livecvd
<Riddell> lack of JRe isn't a good sign
<OculusAquilae> perhaps he is so fascinated, that he can't start irc :-)
<Riddell> JRe: ...?
<JRe> Riddell: really nice :)
<Riddell> JRe: it worked?
<JRe> Riddell: the livecd seems to work perfectly
<Riddell> phew, we were getting worried
<JRe> Riddell: I have listened a ogg
<JRe> Riddell: opened a .doc
<JRe> Riddell: setuped the wifi and connected
<JRe> Riddell: to say the truth i am impressed
<JRe> :)
<JRe> Riddell: whant kind of test are you interested I perform
<JRe> Riddell: normal usage ?
<Riddell> JRe: just make sure it boots is the main thing
<Riddell> JRe: able to test the install CD?
<JRe> Riddell: there is a way to do that without loosing my current config :) ?
<Riddell> JRe: do you have /home/ on a different partition?
<JRe> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> JRe: then just don't format /home
<JRe> Riddell: ok i start downloading
<Riddell> JRe: try rsyncing against the live CD
<Riddell> cp breezy-live-amd64.iso breezy-install-amd64.iso
<Riddell> see KubuntuFiles for hte rsync URL
<JRe> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> should be faster in theory
<JRe> Riddell: how can i know if it has worked ?
<JRe> ok I have understood
* JRe is impatient to test amd64 install cd :)
<JRe> Riddell: there was trouble before with the amd64 cd ?
<Riddell> JRe: nope
<Riddell> JRe: but we do need to test the CDs before releasing them on people
<Riddell> I have PC and mac here but no amd64
<Riddell> (yet)
<JRe> Riddell: will the adept icon bug be fixed before official kubuntu ?
<JRe> Riddell: that is already nice :)
<Riddell> JRe: adept icon works, adept updated is fixed in SVN and will be uploaded after RC
<JRe> k
<JRe> 75 % :)
<jjesse> any reason why i can't ssh into a box after upgrade this morning for breezy, connection refused and ssh is running, can ssh to the ip address from the console
<Riddell> if you can ssh what isn't working?
<jjesse> let me try and explain: on my box i cannot ssh to the recently updated box... on the updated box i can ssh localhost, ssh ipaddress and get connected
<Riddell> what happens when you ssh to the box
<Riddell> ssh -v may help as well
<jjesse> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.56 port 22: Connection refused
<jjesse> ssh -v can be found at http://pastebin.com/385131
<Hirion> finally I can test the live cd... rebooting
<JRe> k burning install cd
* JRe going to install kubuntu64's rc
<Riddell> jjesse: sure it's the right IP?
<jjesse> Riddell: yes ifconfig shows eth0 inet addre 192.168.1.56
<Riddell> Hirion: dood
<Riddell> jjesse: can you ping it?
<jjesse> Riddell: yes
<jjesse> Riddell:  nmap output of that host http://pastebin.com/385160
<JRe> Riddell: ooooow
<JRe> Riddell: I discovered a little bug
<JRe> Hirion: have you tested the livecd ?
<Riddell> JRe: what's up?
<JRe> Riddell: I don't know if it's specific to my keyboard but when I first hit return on the boot screen
<JRe> Riddell: It displays a "1" and validate
<Hirion> JRe: I am still testing it ;)
<JRe> Riddell: so it says kernel 1 nout found
<JRe> Riddell: but the second time i press return it's good
<JRe> Riddell: it's the weirdest bug i ever have
<JRe> Hirion: did you have the error I just described
<JRe> Hirion: ?
<Riddell> JRe: did it install?
<Hirion> no, but I pressed F1 first... I can test it, if you want
<JRe> Hirion: ok test it if you can ;)
<Hirion> ok
<Riddell> jjesse: tried restarting the ssh daemon?
<jjesse> Riddell: yes i have ssh restart and also ssh reload and ssh force-reload
<Hirion> I can't reproduce this bug...
<Riddell> Hirion: that's good :)
<Riddell> jjesse: I'm out of ideas I'm afraid
<Riddell> jjesse: I'll make a note to test it when I do my hoary upgrade tests
<jjesse> Riddell: ok i can just install the cd instead of an upgrade
<Riddell> jjesse: guess you could try purging and reinstalling ssh
<jjesse> ok
<Hirion> why doesn't "News" and "Synchronization" work in Kontact? Some files are missing
<Riddell> Hirion: they arn't installed by default
<Riddell> question is why they are showing up in the sidebar
<Hirion> hehe, ok
<Riddell> where oh where is JRe
<JRe> re'
<JRe> Riddell: ok it works very well
<Riddell> JRe!
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> JRe: can you keep the cdimages for the week so next week you can juSt rsync the final one
<JRe> Riddell: ok!
<StR> hi all!
<StR> coudl anyone help me with my keyboard settings?
<StR> I want to have my english layout, right?  and also the Dvorak layout....
<StR>  but after I move the english from the availabe layouts to the acrive layouts, I can only choose 1 layout variant  (basic, int,   alt-int, dvorak, rus)
<jjesse> Riddell:  my ssh problem is local to my one system, was able to connect to it from anothe system
<Riddell> jjesse: spooky
<amu> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<amu> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<amu> See `config.log' for more details.
<amu> make: *** [obj-i486-linux-gnu/config.status]  Error 1
<amu> debuild: fatal error at line 765:
<amu> dpkg-buildpackage failed!
<amu> hmm what does this mean ? 
<Riddell> your g++ is insane
<Riddell> or you don't have something installed
<amu> :) that a fresh breezy :)
<amu> s/that/thats 
<Riddell> fresh breezy doesn't have g++ installed
<amu> viola here we are :D 
<amu> signfile arts_1.4.3-0ubuntu1_i386.changes Andreas Mueller <amu@ubuntu.com>
<amu> :) 
<Riddell> woo!
<amu> :) that was the easiest part 
<Riddell> but a good start
<amu> btw. we got a ppc maschine donated :)     
<Riddell> who did?
<amu> pegasos 
<Riddell> what sort of machine?
<amu> i asked emil some time ago, do you remember? 
<Riddell> yes, remember something about that
<amu> no idea about the specs, but all time better than building it on my powerpook, and it's hosted in our DC with 100mbit flat 
* haggai waves to all
<haggai> ooh an amu
<haggai> well, answering questions on the KDE stand was much harder than on the debian stand, especially those of the art 'my RH KDE install screws itself everyreboot, why?'
<Riddell> haggai: you're a star
<haggai> Riddell: heh, well I don't know about that but I tried :)
<amu> eh haggai 
<haggai> amu!!!
<amu> haggai???
<haggai> amu: :) just happy to see you're still alive
<amu> sure, i recharged last months, thought what i'll do with such an ammount of free time, well then i thought i should help riddell, he certainly needs some help, guess you read my mail about fixing security in debian :)
<amu> i cannot believe such na bullshit, that soo many secu bugs are open, i'm still evaluation ubuntu in office, for our thousends servers 
<Riddell> amu: not evaluating kubuntu?
<amu> Riddell: hahahaha :) i thought that question will come
<amu> i'm evaluating with kubuntu on new dell servers
<amu> soon there will be medium sized dell servers called Dell 850, (k)ubuntu runs fine with them
<amu> starting november i'll get the new Dell 2950 Series, if this is also successfull and they dont need change hardware, with some luck we'll move to kubuntu next year  
<amu> all server still runns on woody, so it's easy decision
<amu> kubuntu or ubuntu server whatever is "better" supported
<amu> Riddell: http://amu.homelinux.org/tmp/kdelibs_3.4.3-0ubuntu1_i386.build
<Riddell> amu: looks like you're trying to mix unsermake with non-unsermake
<Riddell> amu: remove unsermake from debian/control and debian/rules
<amu> hmm do you use unsermake ? i thought you told me same time moving everything to unsermake ....    
<Riddell> 3.4.2 was made with unsermake but it caused some problems like arts randomly crashing, plus some compile issues so I probably won't bother in future
<amu> ah ok, arts was made with unsermake, should i disable it also?
<Riddell> amu: yeah.  you sure it was made with unsermake?  I thought that should have long gone from arts since it caused trouble
<amu> Riddell: log say no, but it depends in control, but isnt used :)
<Riddell> amu: ah I think that's just left over, you can get rid of it in control then
<Riddell> but no need to recompile
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-12
<amu> hehe, nonono, professinal packages for a professional desktop
<amu> kgrantpty is by default installed with a set SETUID root bit!
<amu> This is needed for konsole, etc. to ensure that they can't be eavesdroped.
<Riddell> curious
<sabdfl> hey all
<sabdfl> how are you feeling about the badger?
<amu> moin' sabdfl   
<Riddell> hi sabdfl 
<Riddell> it's all looking good
<Riddell> sabdfl: have you tried it out?
<seaLne> Riddell: in case you noticed downtime for geeksoc we were moving the servers to a (hopefully) temporary new location
<Riddell> seaLne: so I can't ask you to torrent the kubuntu RC CDs then? :)
<seaLne> you can
<Riddell> hmm, why am I still getting preview on this page http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/5.10/
<Riddell> are other people?
<jmg> guys, latest update breaks my grub and installs lilo
<seaLne> i did however get a mail asking about bittorrent usage from it services this morning and my manager decided to kill them, tho i've restarted
<jmg> i cant reinstall grub because im using lvm
<Riddell> jmg: that's not good.  what sort of update did you do?
<jmg> Riddell: apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<jmg> Im trying to reinstall grub from livecd
<jmg> but its not working
<Riddell> jmg: dist-upgrade from breezy or hoary?
<jmg> breezy
<jmg> breezy to breezy
<seaLne> grr on my home machine neither konq or kmail work not sure why
<jmg> apt-get update && apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<amu> Riddell: signfile kdelibs_3.4.3-0ubuntu1_i386.changes; done 
<jmg> ok, im logged into the livecd
<jmg> mount /dev/vg/shockwave to /mnt
<jmg> chroot .
<jmg> mount -a
<jmg> mount: special device /dev/mapper/vg-home does not exist
<sabdfl> hey amu!
<sabdfl> good to see you again
<jmg> hey self appointed benevolent dictator for life
<sabdfl> Riddell: so, i'm thinking of converting my desktop to kubuntu for dapper
<sabdfl> laptop will stay ubuntu
<sabdfl> what say you?
<sabdfl> hiya jmg
<jmg> sabdfl: a convert to kde!
<jmg> sabdfl: im going to hopefully be a motu for dapper 
<seaLne> Riddell: trying to download the torrents i get 404 for the rc
<jmg> ok so does anyone know how to start lvm in a chroot?
<jmg> what else needs to be started?
<sabdfl> jmg: the more the merrier!
<seaLne> Riddell: also not cd install torrents?
<seaLne> ah they are listed now
<jmg> hehe
<Riddell> sabdfl: excellent
<jmg> should i just reinstall? :P
<Riddell> seaLne: I think the mirrors are still syncing up
<Riddell> seaLne: I guess they're a bit busy with the ubuntu RC
<sabdfl> ok, i'll do it
<seaLne> Riddell: yeah that page seems to be getting updated atm
<Riddell> sabdfl: I'll make sure to treat your bug reports with priority :)
<jmg> ha
<Riddell> sabdfl: so, are we going to get shipit for breezy?
<sabdfl> Riddell: we will print a bunch, and ship them to interested people yes, but not the automatic site
<sabdfl> at least, not for release
<sabdfl> we brought up a whole new shipit codebase in short order
<sabdfl> behind the scenes it can do it
<sabdfl> tell the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu orders
<jmg> i really cant be assed reinstalling
<amu> sabdfl: hehe, I cannot live without work, as i said before, i'm here   
<Riddell> sabdfl: how do we fill in orders for interested people?
<amu> Riddell: arts;kdelibs are done amu.homelinux.org/kde343 if you need them 
<Riddell> amu: excellent
<Riddell> this set of KDE releases are timed just badly for breezy
<seaLne> yeah
<amu> Riddell: unfortunately i've to go to bed now :)  
<Riddell> amu: sweet dreams
<amu> Riddell: dont forget to blog sabdfl 
<seaLne> when kubutu breezy final is out i'll upgrade my parents pc from a testing version of sarge :)
<seaLne> then i can give them a digital camera and not have to worry about the hassel of supporting it :)
<amu> n8 everyone 
<seaLne> 'rents not having a net connection is annoying :-/
<Riddell> seaLne: jings, why not?
<seaLne> i keep suggesting it
<seaLne> dial up dosen't even work on the phoneline!
<sabdfl> Riddell: what's the kde release timing issue?
<Riddell> sabdfl: KDE 3.4.3 is out on wednesday, day before breezy.  KOffice 1.4.2 is out day after.  KDE 3.5 is out in a about a month
<Riddell> seaLne: how can dialup not work?
<seaLne> i think the bell they have eats too many luns
<seaLne> its an external bell that rings when their is a call
<sabdfl> booger
<sabdfl> backports!
<sabdfl> 3.4.3 doable?
<seaLne> woot konq now works after an upgrade
<seaLne> no more suffering ff :)
<seaLne> pasteing a url into a window has to be the best feature of konq :)
<Riddell> sabdfl: 3.4.3 would be doable in theory, we already have the sources, but if something goes wrong there's minimal time to fix it
<sabdfl> already have the sources?
<Riddell> seaLne: firefox turned that off, they're crazy
<Riddell> sabdfl: packagers get the sources a week early
<sabdfl> seems the same as gnome 2.12.1 dropping in now...
<seaLne> Riddell: really that makes no sense?
<Riddell> sabdfl: mdz said "Definitely too late; we shouldn't be making any uploads whatsoever on the 12th, much less new upstream versions."
<seaLne> however i still can't get my dual head card to work :(
<seaLne> think it may be a kernel problem :-/
<Riddell> sabdfl: but we could start uploading now
<sabdfl> Riddell: but if you have the sources now, then you... snap
<jmg> oh well
<jmg> guys what is the Release: for breezy?
<jmg> or do we not care about Release:
<Riddell> sabdfl: shall I try and persuade mdz then?
<Riddell> jmg: how do you mean?
<jmg> Riddell: i want to set preferences for Ubuntu so i can then do apt-get source bar/experimental
<Riddell> jmg: I'm kindae busy for your lilo problem this evening but you should try and work out why it was brought in by a dist-upgrade (look at rdepends) and file a bug
<jmg> Riddell: currently backing up that box for repartition/rebuild. /me didnt create a static boot
<sabdfl> Riddell: you confident on 3.4.3, if it goes in now?
<jmg> no way 
<sabdfl> how long will it take to have test packages?
<jmg> its 07
<jmg> wait
<jmg> Riddell: how much testing has been done on the sources to see what patches still apply?
<Riddell> sabdfl: amu has kdelibs done, I can do the other big ones tomorrow (kdebase, kdepim, kdenetwork...)
<Riddell> jmg: which sources?
<jmg> Riddell: 3.4.3. its possible the benefits outway the negatives (upstream fixes)
<Riddell> jmg: none yet, we only got the sources today :)
<jmg> hmm. in debian this would be way too late
<jmg> but we in ubuntu are young and fast moving
<jmg> depends on who wants to wear the paper bag on release day huh
<jmg> that would be Riddell ;)
<jmg> Riddell: not sure if i can find this bug for you sorry
<sabdfl> Riddell: DOIT!
<jmg> Riddell: i was running grub, but lilo got installed somehow
<jmg> That Shouldnt Happen(tm)
<jmg> fortunately that box is only a week or so old, so i havent lost much
* jmg notes to back up dpkg --get-selections this time
<sabdfl> night all
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jr/newsite/
<jmg> :))
<jmg> Riddell: you are a web droid?
<Riddell> hmm?
<Riddell> at this time in the morning I'm starting to feel quite droidlike
<Riddell> hunger: your opinion http://kubuntu.org/~jr/newsite/
<jmg> hah
<jmg> whats nonfree about libneon?
<Riddell> no idea, what's libneon?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : ideas: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release-candidate.php | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || Make packages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages || apt-get install adept kde-guidance || Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php || https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<jmg> Riddell: DAV library
<Riddell> libneon24 is in main
<jmg> Riddell: dfsg
<jmg> dfsg designation typically means some nonfree element has been removed
<Riddell> see the changelog then
<jmg> so is kde 3.5 packages supposed to work or what?
<Riddell> they are supposed to yes
<jmg> splash sat on interprocess commincation for ages
<jmg> then dissapears
<Riddell> jmg: new user?
<jmg> various whines about .ICE
<jmg> i rsync'd my home
<Riddell> jmg: is it a new user or one that has run KDE before?
<jmg> .kde is my old home
<jmg> Riddell: i logged in under my old profile, reinstalled, resynced my old profile
<jmg> Riddell: hmm rm -rf .ICEauthority* fixed it
<jmg> mmmm kde3.5 is love
<seaLne> Riddell: do you know if its possible to get the isos of the dvds or jigdo files for them? i don't seem to be getting anything from the torrents, just so i can help make them available with bt
<seaLne> jigdo would be fastest as i have a local mirror
<Tm_T> kubuntu.org repositories are down?
<author-psi> Riddell: ping
<verwilst> new site = nice
<OculusAquilae> verwilst: it is
<Riddell> author-psi: hi
<author-psi> hi riddell
<Riddell> seaLne: RC has mirroring issues, hopefully fixed later today
<author-psi> Riddell: the new kubuntu.org homepage looks great, but is there a package to translate?
<seaLne> k
<author-psi> Riddell: or do you use plone?
<Tm_T> 10:36 < Tm_T> kubuntu.org repositories are down?
<Riddell> author-psi: no, I havn't made it translatable
<Tm_T> atleast I can't get package lists from there
<Riddell> Tm_T: moved
<Tm_T> Riddell: ah
<Riddell> Tm_T: which one?
<Tm_T> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/kde35beta1/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Riddell> Tm_T: change to http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35beta1/
<Tm_T> thank you sir
<Tm_T> ;)
<Riddell> author-psi: it's just plain PHP
<author-psi> Riddell: did you have a package?
<amu> Riddell: got a re from tackat, in this case i'll run a kubuntu booth at LWE :)    
<author-psi> Riddell: like the lastone
<Riddell> amu: cool
<Riddell> author-psi: how do you mean?
<author-psi> Riddell: at the older kubuntu.org homepage you send me a package to translate
<author-psi> Riddell: i can httrack the site :)
<Riddell> it should really be done properly with gettext
<author-psi> thats right.. i will se what i can do
<author-psi> i must leran this at first 
<author-psi> learn 
<pef> hello
<allee> hi pef
<jmg> hey all
<JRe> hi
<Tm_T> hullo
<JRe> it's hello time :)
<amu> hi JRe *g*
<Tm_T> moi amu
<JRe> pourquoi toi ?
<Riddell> allee: do you know if it's possible for me to ssh into alioth?
<Tonio-> hi there
<Tonio-> Tm_T: french ??
<Tm_T> not quite
<Tm_T> Finnish :)
<Tonio-> ok ;) it was just because of JRe's "pourquoi toi ?" ^^
<Tm_T> and I have no idea what that means :p
<Tonio-> it means "why you ?", simply ;)
<Riddell> Tm_T: you said "I'm amu"
<Riddell> or "me amu"
<Tm_T> no I didn't :p
<Riddell> yes you did, it's right there :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Riddell> Tm_T: what have you done to amu!!!
<Tm_T> muhahaha
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<Tm_T> I mean't "moi" as "hello" :p
<Tonio-> "moi amu" means "me amu" in french, simply ;)
<Riddell> where is moi hello?
<Riddell> shouldn't it be moin?
<Riddell> moin is a cool word
<Tm_T> finnish :p
<Tm_T> Riddell: you really should take more lessons ;)
<Tonio-> Riddell: I have a little question concerning kde profiles....
<Riddell> Tonio-: hmm?
<Tonio-> you apparently disactivated the "Windows" menu
* amu will listen how Riddell pronounce moin :)
<Tonio-> I was using this everytime, and don't know how to reactivated it
<Riddell> Tonio-: what's that?
<Tonio-> between "configuration" and "help"
<Riddell> oh, in the k-menu
<Tonio-> with this you had the possibility to split a window horizontaly, vertically
<Tonio-> nope, it kde profiles
<Riddell> ah, konqueror
<Tonio-> s/it/in
<Tonio-> ah yes sorry I didn't said it was konqueror (explosed brain today due to yesterday's concert with Dream theater ^^)
<JRe> :)
<Riddell> cp konqueror-orig.rc konqueror.rc in /usr/share/apps/konqueror/
<Tonio-> thanks ;)
<Tonio-> problem is that it will be overwritten be updates isn't it ?
<Tonio-> s/be/by (damn, explosed fingers too.....)
<Tonio-> Riddell: thanks for the info
<Tonio-> Riddell: just a second question concerning gstreamer "by default" implementation in kaffeine....
<Riddell> hmm?
<Tonio-> I (and many others) have lots of problems with it..... why has it been choosen instead of xine ?
<Riddell> xine has unspecified legal issues
<Tonio-> it is in fact very unstable actually.....
<Tonio-> ah ?
<Tonio-> plugins/codecs or directly the engine be itself ?
<Riddell> also gstreamer is technically a better framework which is why everyone is moving towards using it so we want to support it
<Riddell> dunno, I'm not a lawyer :)
<jmg> is there any app like quicksilver for kubuntu?
<amu> Riddell: mark send ack for 3.4.3 at breezy ? I'm woundert what mdz say :D 
<Tonio-> okay i can understand ;) We will just have to wait for gstreamer implementation in kaffeine gets a bit better
<Riddell> so if the kaffeine guy gets lots of gstreamer requests maybe he'll patch it up good
<Riddell> jmg: funny you should ask...
<jmg> Riddell: :)))
<Riddell> amu: mark did, mdz says "it's your funeral"
<jmg> Riddell: my klaptop bug is in kde3.5b1
<jmg> Riddell: makes me sad :(
<Riddell> jmg: katapult is the quicksilver for kde
<Riddell> jmg: what's the beastie?
<jmg> Riddell: is it usable?
<amu> Riddell: result is a long weekend  
<jmg> Riddell: that bug in klaptop remember --suspend action 2
<Riddell> amu: yes, I'm packaging now
<jmg> you fixed for me
<jmg> Riddell: is there a deb somewhere? or shall i make one? :)
<Riddell> jmg: katapult is in breezy
<jmg> it is?
<jmg> how do i launch?
<amu> Riddell: ok, will join at night, if we got packaged everything Sunday 12.00 upload into pool, if something goes wrong or isnt stable 3.4.2 
<autor-psi> jmg: space + ctrl
<autor-psi> (or alt------9
<jmg> autor-psi: space+ctrl+?
<autor-psi> jmg: alt + space
<autor-psi> then start katapult
<autor-psi> (only breezy(
<autor-psi> )
* autor-psi ha a new keyboard.. sry my tipp errors
<jmg> mmmm
<jmg> autor
<autor-psi> jmg: works?
<jmg> its kice, but i still dont know how to select any action other than open
<jmg> possible?
<autor-psi> press alt+ f2
<autor-psi> then launch katapult
<jmg> autor: i have
<jmg> its nice :)
<jmg> but how do i select an action other than open?
<Riddell> amu: alt+space for katapult
<Riddell> jmg: rather
<jmg> jmg: got it
<Riddell> jmg: at the moment it just does programmes and bookmarks but we want to add more stuff to it
<jmg> between it and kxdocker
<Tm_T> Riddell: ping
<jmg> ok im gonna do some coding now just for a laugh
<Riddell> ug no, kxdocker is evil :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: hi
<Riddell> jmg: sign up to the kubuntupult project on berlios if you want to help
<Tm_T> Riddell: "Kanava on nimelktn !kubuntu.fi ja se lytIRCnetisteti." should be "Kanava on nimeltn !kubuntu.fi ja se lytyy IRCnetist." ;)
<Riddell> Tm_T: I need that on a webser
<Riddell> Tm_T: I need that on a utf8 webserver
<Riddell> irssi doesn't do finnish
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> ahh
<Tm_T> sorry
<Tm_T> trying it again
<jmg> Riddell: can i wwrite python for it?
<Tm_T> " Kanava on nimeltn !kubuntu.fi ja se lytyy IRCnetist. "
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok now?
<Tm_T> latin9 -> utf8 :p
<Riddell> ooh, yes
<Tm_T> thanks
<jmg> Riddell: is there a slicker project? i dont see slicker in kubuntu?
<jmg> oh my bad
<Riddell> Tm_T: changed
<Tm_T> Riddell: many thanks :)
<pef> Riddell: hello
<Riddell> pef: hi
<pef> Riddell: do you think latest kvpnc update (0.8, on REVU)  can break something ?
<Riddell> pef: I'll look at it in a bit (when kde 3.4.3 is busy compiling away)
<pef> Riddell: thank you ;)
<jmg> sigh, looks like kxdocker needs some love :P
<jmg> what should i be using? kicker?
<jmg> whats the cool people using?
<Riddell> superkaramba?
<Tm_T> torsmo is lovely
<Tm_T> not that candyish, very light
<jmg> what about for kicker, systray 
<jmg> people really using karamba?
<Tm_T> I just use kicker and systray
<Tm_T> actually I should take a pic from my desktop
<Tm_T> smile ;)
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_062.png
<jmg> sigh 
<jmg> is the display applet ever going to work?
<Tm_T> display applet?
<jmg> thats nice desktop, what are you using for tailing the log ther?
<jmg> Tm_T: kcontrol display... still cant set anything
<Tm_T> jmg: I just run kopete from that Eterm... svn stuff so --enable-debug=full
<Tm_T> if you mean that
<jmg> ah thats an eterm
<jmg> is keyboard layout supposed to work? didnt on my workstation
<Tm_T> jmg: as you see in that pic, I have some unique artwork there ;)
<jmg> hehe
<Tm_T> making(=editing) own font was irritating
<Tm_T> but worth it
<Tonio-> JRe: not registered, so cannot pv ;) I'd be glad to help a bit on kubuntu-fr
<seth_k|lappy> Hiya Riddell, who made the decision to make kubuntuforums.net the "official" ones? 1) IMO they are very shoddily designed (even http://kubuntu.de/forum/ looks WAY better) 2) Most people, including myself, just use ubuntuforums.org (which now has a great-looking Kubuntu skin too) 3) which means that people going to the Kubuntuforums will mostly likely be frustrated at the lack of a response / support
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: it's basicly because he asked me
<Riddell> kubuntu.de looks better but it's kinday german
<Riddell> how do I see the ubuntuforums kubuntu skin?
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, kassetra hasn't put a header on it yet, but once you're logged in, scroll to the very bottom and hit the dropdown on the left
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, header should be done today
<\sh> ugh..this discussion hit as well the intl. forums?
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kde343/ breezy main
<Riddell> kdebase done
* Riddell moves on to kdenetwork and kdegraphics
<Riddell> amu: fancy doing kdepim?
<Riddell> I know how you love kdepim
<Tm_T> :)
* Tm_T is using kdepim from svn
<amu> Riddell: baeh :) it should be fine now, the huge change was only from 3.3 to 3.4
<amu> Riddell: /msg :) 
<Riddell> amu: great, I'll leave it in your capable hands then :)
<amu> :D 
<amu> my arts and kdelib packages where fine? 
<amu> ... dont forget I didnt packaged kde for 3 months :) 
<amu> and there where a lot changes  
<Riddell> yep
<seth_k|lappy> lol
<seth_k|lappy> \sh, that KDE dev was kinda annoyed for no reason re: that AmaroK bug
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: which dev?  which bug?
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, Mark Kretschmann @ http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=113377
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, also now the header is up for the Kubuntu theme @ http://kubuntuforums.org
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: looks brown to me
<seth_k|lappy> need to switch it at the bottom left of the page
<seth_k|lappy> it isn't set to pick that one automatically when visiting the kubuntuforums link yet methinks
* Riddell adds kdeedu, kdenetwork, kdegames, kdetoys, kdemultimedia
<Tm_T> :o
<Tm_T> Riddell: working hard, eh?
<seth_k|lappy> has anybody else tried Deskzilla yet? It's pretty spiffy: http://www.sethkinast.com/photos/index.php?fpp=10&did=5&fid=1
<Tm_T> should I?
<amu> Riddell: kdepim build runs now  
<jmg> morning guys
<jmg> Riddell: do you ever sleep? what tz are you in?
<sebas> utc-1, IIRC.
<jmg> is it more important for me to be testing 2.5b1 or breezy?
<jmg> 3.5b1*
<jmg> 3.5b1 shows some low level bugs already fixed for breezy
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-13
<amu> Riddell: http://amu.homelinux.org/tmp/kdepim_3.4.3-0ubuntu1_i386.build
<amu> any idea? 
<jmg> guys
<jmg> amu: which is more important at this stage? 3.4 testing?
<jmg> i should downgrade
* jmg moves a bunch of stuff off /home to make snapshot
<amu> i would say 3.4.3 soon as it possible, 3.5b1 isnt a real release
<jmg> amu: i upgraded but the bugs are annoying me
<jmg> amu: because they are all already fixed in breezy
<jmg> amu: some of them by me which makes it especially frustrating
<jmg> amu: so im going to try and downgrade to 3.4.3
<jmg> well, whatever is in breezy main
<amu> sure, everthing depends how much are those packages tested, and bugchecked while building
<jmg> amu: yeah
<jmg> amu: im gonna get as much as i can before release
<jmg> amu: stomp as many bugs :)
<jmg> amu: expect patches
<amu> jmg: if you have time for a good build, with a crosscheck and a special audience with some kde gurus, the quality will be good, if there's a real pressure, well we`re all humans and make mistakes 
<amu> if you ask me about it, 3.43 for breezy is a real risk, you cannot package everything in such short time with an medium of bugs, probably you close some existing with a new version, but you dont know you open with it 10 new bugs 
<jmg> amu: need regression testing
<jmg> amu: check all filed bugs
<jmg> amu: but also use 
<jmg> amu: fo instance, i hope you use kmail, korganiser, etc
<amu> jmg: theorethically right, there isnt enough manpower for a such tests in this short time ( before the release )  
<amu> jmg: yes, somethimes, 50% kmail, 50% apple's mail
<amu> :D
<amu> I would say if you want help, test nativ breezy without any adds
<jmg> hey guys
* jmg is currently building svn kdepim
<amu> jmg: did you found any problems?  
<jmg> amu: still building
<jmg> :(
<jmg> i think i need a new laptop already
<jmg> celery 2.6 suddenly no bood
<jmg> good*
<jmg> amu:im up to korganiser
<amu> jmg: great, your source is from 3.5 or 3.5 or 3.4 tree ? 
<jmg> amu: 3.5
<jmg> faileed
<jmg> :(
<jmg> after all that time failed building the deb :(
<amu> :D 
<pef> Riddell: hello, have you looked at kvpnc ?
<Riddell> pef: nope, but I'll do that now (give me a poke in an hour if I don't
<pef> Riddell: ok, thanks ;)
<Riddell> amu: I got kdepim built
<Riddell> amu: not sure what happened to you, looks like it isn't linking against qt
<Riddell> kvpnc went into kdereview today
<Riddell> pef: the link on http://home.gna.org/kvpnc/en/index.html to the .deb is wrong
<pef> Riddell: that's why I ask you to check kvpnc, if included into Breezy this links will be useless :)
<pef> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=712
<pef> Riddell: what is kdereview ? news website ? ml ?
<Riddell> pef: a module in KDE SVN for stuff that will go into kde one day
<Riddell> pef: the link on the website goes to an RPM
<pef> Riddell: yes, but if kvpnc-0.8 get packaged, I can tell the author to remove this link, useless since kvpnc packaged and available using apt-get
<Riddell> get-orig-source:  interesting rule therer
<pef> Riddell: only way to get a clean upstream tarball :/
<pef> and upstream author manage his own debian/changelog, so I have to delete it
<Riddell> pef: this doesn't compile for me
<Riddell> make[4] : *** No rule to make target `config.log', needed by `index.cache.bz2'.  Stop.
<Riddell> pef: also version number should be -0ubuntu1
<pef> mmm checking
<Riddell> http://olwin.free.fr/  whu?
<Riddell> EasyKubuntu
<pef> Riddell: tool to install restricted packages to have java, mp3 support, flash player, etc
<Riddell> interesting
<pef> Riddell: fork of EasyUbuntu, same purpose
<pef> Riddell: do many people work on Kubuntu ? I see really often mainly your work
<pef> Riddell: mm builds fine for me, into pbuilder too :/
<Riddell> I'll try in a pbuilder
<Riddell> pef: nope, still fails
<Riddell> pef: are you using the sources from revu?
<pef> no
<Riddell> try them :)
<pef> Riddell: the config.log depends seems to be an error from an autogenerated thing :/
<pef> I love autotools-dev stuff :] 
<pef> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=752 i think it's ok ;)
<jmg> morning guys
<jmg> pef: Riddell is kubuntu rm
<jmg> ref: and sometimes it seems like he is the only one coding on it :)
<jmg> Riddell: i really need a faster laptop! i was compiling kdepim svn last night and it took for ever
<pef> jmg: what does "rm" means ?
<jmg> pef: release manager
<pef> jmg: thank you :)
<jmg> pef: the man with the biggest hat
<pef> jmg: can't you use distcc ?
<jmg> pef: but im on my laptop
<jmg> pef: suppose i should set up openvpn to my build box yes
<Riddell> pef: kvpnc compiles but crashes when run
<Riddell> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc'
<Riddell>   what():  St9bad_alloc
<Riddell> KCrash: Application 'kvpnc' crashing...
<Riddell> with vpnc installed
<jmg> is polymer anywhere in kubuntu?
<Riddell> jmg: what's that?
<jmg> Riddell: theme
<jmg> Riddell: highest rated on kde-look
<Riddell> URL?
<jmg> Riddell: im debianising it now if it hasnt been done already
<jmg> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=27968
<Riddell> jmg: http://mirror.pusling.com/debian/unstable/
<jmg> Riddell: work on kubuntu?
<jmg> or do they need to be rebuilt
<Riddell> jmg: they will need to be rebuilt
<Riddell> please do investigate
<jmg> Riddell:ok
* jmg should write a script to upload all these packages to his mirror or something
<Riddell> ddddddddddd[A[A[B[Bj	dddd
<Riddell> oops, sorry
<jmg> cat
<Riddell> jmg: test that they work and upload to REVU
<jmg> Riddell: dont i need an account or something
<Riddell> jmg: yes, ask sirtat
<Riddell> I think it is
<pef> Riddell: crash with upstream packages or source :/
<Riddell> pef: from source build
<pef> Riddell: yes
<pef> I'm trying cvs
<jmg> Riddell: hmm panel doesnt seem to be obeying colors
<jmg> neither is systray or clock
<jmg> any ideas?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-14
<pef> Riddell: http://download.gna.org/kvpnc/kvpnc_0.8-1_ubuntu-5.10_i386.deb does this package it crash for you too ?
<Riddell> pef: yep
<jmg> i am looking for a good color scheme that is halfway between light and dark
<jmg> that looks good against a dark background and white on black for konsole/kate
<jmg> but doesnt make my head explode browsing a webpage that is black on white
<jmg> also is there a way to change backgrounds in kcontrol/konqueror homepage?
<jmg> Riddell: also system settings is horribly broken for 1024x768
<jmg> i assume you already know that
<jmg> and its being fixed for release?
<jmg> "upstream" :)?
<Riddell> jmg: I do know, too late to fix unfortunatly.  it's a general KDE problem (which system settings makes more prominant)
<jmg> Riddell: horribly broken meaning that it doesnt size for 1024x768 and you cant see the bottom stuff
<Riddell> jmg: alt+click drag is your friend
<jmg> Riddell: i agree these days kde is focused on very high resolution workstations (1600x1200) but that doesnt mean it should be broken for 1024x768
<jmg> Riddell: fixed in 3.4.3? :)
<jmg> Riddell: its ok, i dont like system settings anyway hides too many options
<jmg> i use icon mode kcontrol
<Riddell> how does kcontrol have less options?
<Riddell> it just makes them harder to find
<jmg> kcontrol has more options
<jmg> system settings makes them hard to find
<jmg> and hides some menus altogether
<apokryphos> I find that things in systemsettings are easier to find, but the fact that they're not all there doesn't help at all
<Riddell> which modules do you miss?
<jmg> Riddell: also what is the fat bar in the kubuntu splash supposed to have in it?
<Riddell> jmg: it's a mystery :)
<jmg> Riddell: a surprise?
<jmg> Riddell: a snow badger?
<Riddell> the artist put it there to have "breezy badger" or something in it but we can't put text in a splash screen as no i18n
<jmg> Riddell: sad
<jmg> Riddell: then the splash could be edited to not have it
<apokryphos> Riddell: file associations and component chooser for example
<Riddell> apokryphos: file associations are in konqueror
<apokryphos> they're there too, I know
<Riddell> whoever named component chooser was evil
<Riddell> it's in User Account under Default Application
<apokryphos> a-ha
<apokryphos> just in case you didn't notice the note some time ago, suse 10 does indeed use a kdm theme with userlist
<Riddell> apokryphos: hmm, any ideas how?
<Riddell> I think they patch it
* apokryphos goes to get link to kdm/ folder
<apokryphos> http://giannaros.org/SUSE/
<apokryphos> I know the screenshot doesn't show a userlist, but... *shrug*
<Riddell> apokryphos: have you tried that theme on kubuntu?
<apokryphos> nope
<apokryphos> worth doing, I guess
<Riddell> uh oh
<_verwilst> hellow guys
<jmg> so what is with 1024x768 then are we second class citizens
<_verwilst> Riddell: think i'm gonna compile something
<_verwilst> Riddell: kdenetwork i think
<Tm_T> jmg: yes! ] ;=
<Riddell> _verwilst: which version
<Riddell> ?
<apokryphos> it does indeed have a clickable userlist, but not quite as suse has it... wait, I'll upload a screeny
<Riddell> testing 3.4.3 packages would be the most useful
<jmg> Tm_T: but my laptop is 1024x768!!!! do i have to run xfce or what
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> jmg: and don't take me too seriously ;)
* Riddell has 1024
* Tm_T has only 1400x1050
<Tm_T> too small :/
<apokryphos> http://giannaros.org/snapshot1.png
<jmg> Riddell" snapshot?
* apokryphos hunts down suse kdmrc file
<_verwilst> Riddell: 3.5
<jmg> Riddell: i found it really hard on defaults
<jmg> Riddell
<Riddell> apokryphos: yeah, so they have their own patches for it
* _verwilst has a 19" tft, but 1280*1024
<Riddell> apokryphos: thanks for testing
<jmg> Riddell: still looking for nice colors
<jmg> _verwilst: 17" laptopm
<jmg> -m
<Riddell> jmg: what problems are there besides systemsettings?
<jmg> Riddell: gets cluttered easily
<jmg> Riddell: double height taskbar + default style
<jmg> = not much real estate to start with
<Riddell> same as any other desktop
<_verwilst> Riddell: i really want kde 3.5 packages :d
<_verwilst> that way they'll be really stable when dapper hits ;)
<jmg> Riddell: huh?
<jmg> _verwilst: there are 3.5b1 packages...
<jmg> wait is 3.5 out???? 
<_verwilst> i'm talking about b1 :p
<Riddell> 3.5 is not out
<jmg> Riddell: you obviously havent used blackbox
<jmg> :)
<_verwilst> there are only packages up to kdebase
<jmg> or evil >:)
<jmg> _verwilst: that is true
<jmg> _verwilst: i downgraded from b1
<jmg> _verwilst: too buggy
<_verwilst> isn't buggy here :p
<_verwilst> but b1 debs are easy to rebuild to b2
<_verwilst> so the more we have of those, the faster we'll have b2 ;)
<Riddell> seaLne: about?
<_verwilst> i was going to compile in a vmware session
<_verwilst> but my ubuntu doesn't boot in thta
<_verwilst> that
<seaLne> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> seaLne: I've got a new kde/ruby package, would you be able to test?
<seaLne> sure not tonight tho as i'm about to go to bed
<Riddell> ok
<seaLne> that ok?
<Riddell> well if it doesn't work I'll blame you :)
<seaLne> bah
<seaLne> i seem to have bad effect on packages just before releases, i got autopsy kicked out of sarge :(
<pef> Riddell: corrected kvpnc bug :)
<pef> qt doc is _very_ good oO
<Riddell> pef: what was up?
<pef> QString logfileName = logfileName;
<Riddell> nasty
<Riddell> well done
<jmg> hmm, kde *still* doesnt have a qt emacs
<jmg> good thing kate is better then, isn't it? :)
<pef> Riddell: QString foo, foo += "toto" is bad, right ? Can I replace this with foo.append("toto") ?
<Riddell> pef: why is it bad?
<pef> Riddell: not bad, sorry, but not deprecated ?
<Riddell> pef: no, they are exactly the same
<jmg> pef: you and i are both kvpnc bug stompers :)
<pef> :)
<pef> jmg: and I'm the maintainer of kvpnc, so i must try to find the problem to get this package into Breezy :] 
<pef> Riddell: already corrected http://cvs.gna.org/cvsweb/kvpnc/src/kvpncconfig.cpp.diff?r1=1.22;r2=1.23;cvsroot=kvpnc
<pef> arg
<pef> too late :D
<Riddell> QString logfileName = QString(logfileName+ "/kvpnc/kvpnc.log");
<Riddell> that is still evil
<pef> second line should be commented out ?
<pef> logfileName is redefined, am I right ?
<Riddell> there are two logfileNames there
<Riddell> don't give two variables the same name, that's crazy
<jmg> that's evil
<pef> kvpnc c++ code isn't very clean, isn't it ?
<jmg> anyone use evolution under kde?
<jmg> kontact is a steaming pile
<jmg> someone should port evo to qt, and then kill korganiser/kmail/kontact
<pef> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> pef: hi
<pef> :D
<pef> what do you think about this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2898
<Riddell> pef: if it fixes it great, but thrack upstread for using two variables with the same name
<pef> Riddell: will do it right now 
<pef> Riddell: and the fix and the cvs commit http://cvs.gna.org/cvsweb/kvpnc/src/kvpncconfig.cpp.diff?r1=1.22;r2=1.23;cvsroot=kvpnc still makes a crash
<pef> strange they commit something wrong
<Riddell> pef: I'm busy with kde 3.4.3, can't compile much just now
<pef> Riddell: ohh, sorry ;)
<Riddell> but if it breaks for you then that's not really good enough :)
<Riddell> just rename one of the variables
<Riddell> ah wait, you did
<pef> yes
<jmg> Riddell: is there a build farm somewhere?
<jmg> Riddell: my laptop cant compile kdepim without burning out
<Riddell> jmg: no
<jmg> :(
<pef> Riddell: how should I report this into debian/changelog ? *FTBS: patch foo.diff for example ?
<Riddell> pef: just say "Added patch kubuntu_01_fix_duplicate_variable_crash.diff fix crash caused by duplicate variable name use"
<pef> ok, thank you :)
<pef> Riddell: is there conventions about patchs filenames ? like forbidden characters, max filename lenght, etc
<Riddell> pef: your patch fixes the crash
<Riddell> no max langth, I prefix with kubuntu_ to make it clear to debian packagers (and me) where it comes from
<Riddell> a number is useful too
<pef> ok
<pef> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=753
<pef> so
<pef> 2am here, bed calls me :)
<pef> bye !
<Riddell> pef: excellent
<Riddell> sleep well
<pef> thank you Riddell 
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: want to test kde 3.4.3 for me?
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kde343 breezy main
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, I'm already using 3.5b1 :/
<Riddell> bah, that's no use
<Tm_T> same here :/
<seth_k|lappy> we are just a pair of useless folks Tm_T :P
<Tm_T> I'm more useless than you
<Tm_T> Mtallica - Better Than You
<Tm_T> ;)
<jmg> why is ooo so slow
<jmg> Riddell: how much 3.4.3 has been done?
<Riddell> jmg: all but kde i18n
<jmg> Riddell: nice work
<jmg> Riddell: updating now
<Riddell> cool
<jmg> hehe
<jmg> does kde have any kind of network personality support?
<jmg> i am plugged into this network use this setting?
<jmg> i want to mount some shares/launch apps on startup based on what network im using
<Riddell> not really
<jmg> and also set proxy settings
* jmg adds to projects list
<jmg> something for dapper
<jmg> but i will slap one together in kommander and python
<jmg> if only wpa worked on my minipci card
<jmg> stupid lucent
<jmg> bug for kdesu isnt kdesu supposed to use my widget settings or special rooty widgets?
<jmg> not /default/ widgets?
<jmg> i assume its reading roots .kde
<jmg> Riddell: how many patches survived?
<Riddell> jmg: survived what?
<jmg> 3.4.3
<jmg> Riddell: how many dpatches still applied
<Riddell> almost all
<jmg> i dunno whether thats good or bad
<Riddell> there's not been much done to kde in 3.4.3 really, what with two other branches being open
<Riddell> by the tiem you get to .3 it's mostly i18n is the difference
<jmg> yeah
<jmg> ok im gonna write network personality support in kommander
<jmg> because lack of it pissed me off
<jmg> hmm
<jmg> kommando is cool but it needs to be a proper hotbox
<Riddell> kommando?
<Riddell> hotbox?
<jmg> Riddell: the hotbox is a way of controlling Maya
<Riddell> maya?
<jmg> Riddell: kommando is an app on kde-apps.org
<jmg> maya is a commercial 3d product
<jmg> Riddell: also battlefield 2 uses hotbox style menus
<jmg> Riddell: press a button and it appears on your view, mouve mouse in that direction
<jmg> and it takes selected action when you release
<jmg> really cool way of doing things
<jmg> ok 
<N17R0> please Devels, fix that kdesu bug :] 
* jmg checks out eric from sid
<jmg> have to try building kdepim on the a64 at work
<jmg> a64 == fast compile 
<jmg> :}
<pef> hello
<tvo> arg, 8674 reopened, let's see...
<seaLne> weird i dist-upgraded, then logged out and my screen went blank and i couldn't even switch to a console, the monitor was indicating no signal, had to press the reset button
<pef> seaLne: closed source nvidia drivers ?
<seaLne> no
<seaLne> matrox g550
<seaLne> no kernel change
<seaLne> i presume it was the xorg upgrade previously that took affect when i restarted X, everything was fine after the reboot, *shrug*
<seaLne> anyone else got a Mailing list subscription confirmation notice for mailing list
<seaLne> kubuntu-devel that was already on it?
<Riddell> seaLne: nope
<_verwilst> ok, gonna package kdenetwork 3.5b1
<Tm_T> _verwilst: :)
<_verwilst> oops l:)
<_verwilst>  :)
<_verwilst> hrm, lots of patches fail, wrt autotools and stuffs :$
<_verwilst> debian/patches/common/03_libtool_update.diff, debian/patches/common/02_autotools_update.diff, ...
<_verwilst> Riddell: is it ok for those to be removed,
<_verwilst> ?
<_verwilst> Riddell: and about 08_disable-visibility.diff
<_verwilst> we're using gcc 4.0.x for breezy.. can't we enable visibility?
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<Tm_T> hi
<m_tadeu> if i want to generate a package, how can i do it?
<Tm_T> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages ?
<Tm_T> I'm not sure if there's all
<m_tadeu> yep...
<Tm_T> anyway, gotta go ->
<m_tadeu> what it the DebootstrapChroot
<_verwilst> m_tadeu: i'm doing kdenetwork 3.5b1 now
<m_tadeu> i was thinking about kopete
<m_tadeu> still reading instructions
<m_tadeu> the kdelibs and kdebase I hsvs to install are binaries or source?
<_verwilst> m_tadeu: kopete is a part of kdenetwork :p
<_verwilst> m_tadeu: building packages isn't that easy
<m_tadeu> lol you're right :P
<m_tadeu> and yes not easy in deed
<m_tadeu> lots of new concepts here
<_verwilst> hehe
<_verwilst> but my kdenetwork is compiling
<_verwilst> if everything goes well, i should have kdenetwork deb's for breezy very soon
<_verwilst> oh compilation error
<_verwilst> missing dep ;)
<m_tadeu> that would be cool...i'm willing to try the new kopete
<_verwilst> rebuilding :p
<m_tadeu> lol
<m_tadeu> if you need testing... :P
<_verwilst> i will need it soon i hope ;)
<m_tadeu> _verwilst: need any help with it?
<_verwilst> not right now
<_verwilst> it's just compiling
<_verwilst> unless you can ship an X2 processor to me, there's nothing much you can do :p
<m_tadeu> lolool got the same problem here... PIII 500
<Tm_T> uuh
<Tm_T> Kopete <3
<Tm_T> _verwilst: kdenetwork package under work?
<_verwilst> say what? :p
<Tm_T> :)
<_verwilst> well i have very nice hardware
<Tm_T> ok, have to kill this pain ->
<_verwilst> but i bought an AMD64 3000+ since that's the cheapest cpu with a 939 socket
<_verwilst> so i can just replace the cpu with an X2 as soon as the prices are a little bit more human :)
<m_tadeu> I have to gather som will ( $$$ ) and buy a new pc too...this one is getting on my nerves
<_verwilst> hehe
<_verwilst> be sure to get an AMD ;)
<_verwilst> they rule
<m_tadeu> lol, i know :P aiming for one
<m_tadeu> dual core, maybe ;)
<_verwilst> well yeah
<_verwilst> that's my aim too
<_verwilst> but a 3000 will do fine until the prices drop enough
<m_tadeu> after xmas
<Lathiat> mmm, kubuntu in breezy is shiny
<Lathiat> might have a convert of me yet
<m_tadeu> a dual core is still costing about 370?
<_verwilst> for the cheapest one yeah
<_verwilst> installing
<_verwilst> man i love amd64 :p
<_verwilst> [15:35]  <_verwilst> rebuilding :p
<_verwilst> 25 mins to compile kdenetwork :d
<m_tadeu> lolol last time it took me 3 hours
<_verwilst> nooo
<_verwilst> dh_install -pkdict
<_verwilst> cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/128x128/apps/kdict.png': Onbekend bestand of map
<_verwilst> dh_install: command returned error code 256
<_verwilst> make: *** [binary-install/kdict]  Fout 1
<_verwilst> damned
<m_tadeu> those errors.....
* _verwilst reinstalls
<m_tadeu> it compiled ok?
<Lathiat> hrm, 'Adept Manager' should be 'Adept Package Manager'
<Lathiat> also startup notification doesnt appear to work
<Tm_T> hm, in my Kmenu adept is in 3 different places
<_verwilst> m_tadeu: yeah, it's just the *.install files that need adjusting
<m_tadeu> sounds like its almost done ;)
<m_tadeu> _verwilst: any luck with those .install's?
<_verwilst> had to go to my girl :d
<_verwilst> but i'm back
<m_tadeu> lol
<_verwilst> busy on it again ;)
<_verwilst> but in the meantime, food
<m_tadeu> yap got that right
<m_tadeu> tell me if I can help on anything
<m_tadeu> well dinner time....be back latter
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, why does kubuntu-desktop dep on hplip & hpijs ? Is the name deceiving and it's not just for HP printers?
<_verwilst> w00t
<_verwilst> done
<_verwilst> well, kinda :p
* _verwilst is running kopete 0.10.91 :p
<Tm_T> 0.10.93 here
<Tm_T> latest 3.5 branch :)
<_verwilst> hehe
<_verwilst> i like the blue contact icons
<_verwilst> hm, where to put /usr/share/services/zeroconf.protocol and stuffs :$
<Riddell> verwilst: don't
<_verwilst> yeah, i've seen it too :)
<_verwilst> it's part of kdelibs too eh
<_verwilst> Riddell: so all the zeroconf and dnssd stuffs can stay out of it, right?
<Riddell> verwilst: yes, for now
<_verwilst> what's the deal with zeroconf support anyways in ubuntu?
<_verwilst> it's not there now eh?
<_verwilst> Riddell: uploading kdenetwork debs and source
<Riddell> verwilst: where to?
<_verwilst> ubuntu.verwilst.be
<_verwilst> Riddell: if you change anything on those debs/source, could you please tell me in detail what you changed?
<_verwilst> just so i learn stuffs :d
<_verwilst> so i can keep it in mind on beta2 :p
<_verwilst> but i think it's a good base to start from ;)
<_verwilst> i'm running it here now
<_verwilst> the new kopete is nice
<_verwilst> well, not that much changed, but at least i like the new icons on the contactlist :p
<_verwilst> there, deb's are done, now doing source
<_verwilst> Riddell: all done
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-15
<_verwilst> Riddell: ok? /me wants to go to bed :p
<Riddell> verwilst: cool, thanks
<_verwilst> Riddell: will ubuntu use ahavi?
<_verwilst> avahi
<_verwilst> oh, and will you include my pkgs in the kubuntu.org repo? :d
<_verwilst> ( they are breezy pkgs btw )
<Riddell> verwilst: yes, in dapper
<_verwilst> ahah cool :d
<_verwilst> and visibility too?
<Riddell> yep
<_verwilst> sweet :d
<_verwilst> Riddell: so, do you like my debs? :p
<Riddell> looking at them is still on my TODO list
<_verwilst> ;)
<_verwilst> let me know what you think eh!
<_verwilst> i might to kdepim soon too
<_verwilst> see ya!
<Riddell> will do :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_065.png
<Tm_T> Riddell: hcirc irc-client, a bit too raw :p
<Riddell> nothing wrong with good old   nc irc.freenode.net 6667
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> Riddell: that client is made by my friend over 7(?) years ago
<Tm_T> Riddell: I thought I will do some improvenments to it :)
<m_tadeu> verwilst: any luck with that package?
<jmg> hmm
<jmg> anyone having problems with keyboard layouts?
<m_tadeu> probably me...it never happened....what is it?
<Tm_T> m_tadeu: stop using colours?
<Tm_T> ah
<janimo> does kubuntu use ivman, for detecting media insertion?
<seaLne> err should libkorundum0-ruby1.8 really be trying to delete /usr/local?
<seaLne> Preparing to replace libkorundum0-ruby1.8 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu3.1 (using .../libkorundum0-ruby1.8_4%3a3.4.3-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
<seaLne> Unpacking replacement libkorundum0-ruby1.8 ...
<seaLne> dpkg: warning - unable to delete old directory `/usr/local/lib': Directory not empty
<seaLne> dpkg: warning - unable to delete old directory `/usr/local': Directory not empty
<seaLne> but it is good that its now in /usr
<seaLne> while i had a rebuilt version of libkorundum0-ruby1.8 that included the missing bits I'd assume that the same effect would have occured with the normal version
<Tm_T> hi JakubS_ 
<JakubS_> hello
<CaiN_SA> hi Riddell 
<CaiN_SA> you in ?
<CaiN_SA> Riddell: ping
<verwilst> anybody wanna test kdenetwork on breezy? ;)
<verwilst> http://ubuntu.verwilst.be
<verwilst> it's not a repo yet though :p
<verwilst> ( 3.5 beta1 that is )
<CaiN_SA> lol there is a bug with that on old version
<CaiN_SA> dont know if you fixed it
<CaiN_SA> or no im thinkin of something else
<verwilst> uh?
<CaiN_SA> nah dont worry
<CaiN_SA> i am nuts
* amu feels like totally ignored by Riddell :(
<chmj> amu ? 
<CaiN_SA> lol
<amu> chmj: I /msg him, mail him, no re :/ 
<chmj> :/
<janimo> anybody knows about ivman's integration with kubuntu?
<pef> hello
<\sh> Riddell: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17390 <- do u have something in your pocket?
<Riddell> \sh: it's a firefox problem, poke Ian
<\sh> Riddell: see ubuntu-devel
<\sh> Riddell: I'm checking the firefox package...
<CaiN_SA> Riddell, may i pvt you plz
<CaiN_SA> i need some info
<CaiN_SA> charles said i must speak to you
<Riddell> ca	ok
<\sh> Riddell: what is the correct way? divert, conflicts? 
<Riddell> \sh: divert I think
<\sh> Riddell: how?
<Riddell> amu: sorry, I'll get to you soon
<Riddell> \sh: dpkg-divert I think
<\sh> Riddell: so we change the symlink?
<\sh> or I don't understand the manpage of dpkg-divert
<Riddell> \sh: I'm not sure, I've never used it :)
<\sh> aha
<\sh> I just checked e.g. slocate for an example
<\sh> dpkg-divert in preinst
<Riddell> sounds about right
<\sh> so something like this
<\sh> dpkg-divert --package kubuntu-docs --divert /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html --rename /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index-ubuntu.html
<\sh> and then  setting the link via kubuntu-docs-5.10/debian/kubuntu-docs.links 
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> I'll add that when I upload the new kubuntu-docs
<\sh> I need the korrect localtion of about-kubuntu.html
<\sh> -k+c
<\sh> I could test it here right now ;)
<Riddell> /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/khelpcenter/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/C/index.html 
<\sh> ok...and we need a postrm to remove the divert
<\sh> rock..let's try 
<verwilst> hmmm kopete from kde 3.5 beta looks nice :
<verwilst> :$
<\sh> hmmm...ok...building kubuntu-docs...lets check
<\sh> Riddell: if this is working for me here on ubuntu/kubuntu mixed system, I'll send u an debdiff, can u check this out on a plain kubuntu-install?
<Riddell> \sh: sure
<\sh> damn...the other way around *grmpf*
<\sh> fixing
<\sh> and again :(
<Riddell> amu: I havn't got any /msg from you, you need to identify your nick
<\sh> strike
<\sh> preinst works
<\sh> postrm doesn
<\sh> 't
<Riddell> have you done it by hand?
<\sh> well...I just got the syntax wrong ;)
<\sh> i did it now by hand..works now...rebuilding the package
<\sh> if you understand the manpage..it's fcking easy to do it ;)
<\sh> the problem is only, when u install kubuntu-docs and you have an installed ubuntu-desktop with ubuntu-docs ;)
<\sh> then it will divert the index.html link and you will get even in ubuntu a kubuntu homepage ;)
<\sh> but please test it just now on a plain kubuntu install and I think I'll have to adjust some stuff when ubuntu-docs is installed
<\sh> and this should be done for ubuntu-docs as well...
* Riddell is quite happy with a kubuntu page on an ubuntu install :)
<\sh> but i think not the ubuntu guys ;)
<\sh> strike
<Riddell> \sh: got a debdiff
<\sh> sending to you just now :)
<\sh> jriddell@riddell.com?
<Riddell> jriddell@ubuntu.com but I prefer just a URL
<\sh> too late :(
<\sh> to the ubuntu.com
<\sh> hmmm...
<\sh> Riddell: u have it?
<Riddell> yep, hang o
<Riddell> on
<Riddell> \sh: works great, I'll upload when I do the rest of the kubuntu-docs updates
<\sh> Riddell: kewl
<\sh> Riddell: I'll set http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17390 to pending upload and assign it to you, k?
<Riddell> \sh: sure
<\sh> fine :)
<JRe> Riddell: #kubuntu-fr is active from now you can add it on the kubuntu website
<Riddell> hello janimo 
<janimo> Hey Riddell
<janimo> I wanted to ask you about ivman integration in kubuntu
<janimo> I am investigating using it with xfce
<JRe> xubuntu ?
<janimo> yes
<janimo> so does kubuntu use ivman as the equivalent of gnome-volume-manager?
<janimo> I just started playing with ivamn todat, don't know much about it
<Riddell> janimo: yes, we use ivman for gnome-volume-manager equivalent
<janimo> Any  kde side files that are modified to work with ivman?
<Riddell> that may change with kde 3.5 since JRe's stiff replaces some of what we need ivman for
<Riddell> janimo: /etc/ivman/IvmConfigActions.xml
<Riddell> no kde stuff modified
<Riddell> just ivman set up to launch the appropraite kde bits
<janimo> Riddell, so what comes with the default ivman package is good to go regardless of DE?
<janimo> oh let me check
<Riddell> janimo: I can't remember what upstream ships with but I changed ivman to run KDE stuff
<janimo> btw there a new upstream -they say it's a typo fix for pmount but you probably know that
<janimo> ah I see now, kfmclient, kdialog, kscd
<janimo> I wonder how I could do similar stuff for xfce without breaking the current status?
<janimo> ie from the same package
<JRe> sebas: are you the maintainer of guidance ?
<Riddell> janimo: you could just do a dpkg-divert
<janimo> aha, I need to learn about that
<janimo> so that stuff is used for allubuntu derivatives
<janimo> to set up slightly different defaults?
<Riddell> janimo: which stuff?
<janimo> dpkg-divert stuff
<janimo> what is different between ubuntu and kubuntu apart from the package list?
<janimo> I mean /etc settings and other configurable files
<Riddell> janimo: nothing :)
<janimo> cool :)
<janimo> then you don;t actually use dpkg-divert for anything to override ubuntu defaults for kubuntu?
<Riddell> janimo: what's the status of xubuntu?  do you have seeds and stuff?
<janimo> Riddell, I mailed Kamion today about seeding
<janimo> so he tells me what I have to do, as I am not sure
<Riddell> janimo: only case where we need it is kubuntu-docs with a synlink to the file that firefox expects to find ubuntu-docs
<Riddell> janimo: have you seen SeedManagement on wiki?
<janimo> right, we need that too, as by default firefox tries that link and it;'s not there
<janimo> I have read seed management a while ago
<janimo> I may have to revisit that page
<janimo> do you have permissions to modify the kubuntu seed list?
<Riddell> janimo: I do
<janimo> do you use germinate to generate it?
<Riddell> janimo: I don't use germinate or build the CD that's all magic done by Kamion
<janimo> I suppose something similar needs to be set up for xubuntu as well
<Riddell> janimo: when we use launchpad the whole seed/germinate thing will probably change
<janimo> aha so what do you actualy when you modify the seed list?
<janimo> log in and change that wiki style text file?
<Riddell> janimo: yes, baz update;  emacs desktop; baz commit
<janimo> the do an update and a rebuild of the kubuntu-meta package?
<Riddell> janimo: exactly
<janimo> s you check out kamions branch and have commit right to the seed archive?
<Riddell> janimo: yes
<janimo> Riddell, thanks a lot
<janimo> then Kamion will probably set me up these days
<Riddell> I suspect kamion will be quite busy this week
<janimo> I he told me he'll get to do this so I sent him a mail today
<janimo> I am sure he's busy
<janimo> a detail: don;t you have to conflict with ubnutu-docs if you provide a symlink with the same name as their index file?
<janimo> if I understood correctly
<Riddell> janimo: no because we use dpkg-divert
<Riddell> or we will do in a few hours when I upload this package
<Riddell> janimo: what's your e-mail?  I can bounce you this diff to kubuntu-docs \sh_away made
<sebas> JRe: One of the developers, yes.
<janimo> jani @ ubuntu.com
<janimo> Riddell, got it thanks
<amu> Riddell: running breezy on a minimac it shows sound is disabled, but sound works, next klaptop is enabled ... but i'm running a desktop :D
<m_tadeu> verwilst: hi there
<m_tadeu> verwilst: hi there :P
<Tonio-> Riddell: last update caused a little issue with french encoding ;)
<Tonio-> ??
<Tonio-> doesn't work...
<Riddell> Tonio-: update from what to what?
<Tonio-> dist-upgrade, simply ;)
<Tonio-> I think it has caused a little issue....
<Tonio-> , okay that's better ;)
<Riddell> Tonio-: what did you change?
<Riddell> square boxes now instead of question marks
<Tonio-> LANGUAGE="fr_FR:fr"
<Tonio-> LANG=fr_FR
<Tonio-> I modified /etc/environment, adding then modified /etc/locale.gen
<Tonio-> and then rebuilt with sudo locale-gen
<Tonio-> Riddell: apparently the default config is really buggy.... but it'll be corrected, many people will send the bug, I have no doubt on this ;)
<Tonio-> I will try on my second pc and if that bugs too, I'll post a bug report
<Tonio-> Riddell: do you know if adept is ready for multilangage ?
<Tonio-> I looked if it was possible to translate it into french but didn't found....
<Riddell> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n/templates/messages/playground-sysadmin/
<Riddell> nothing there
<Tonio-> Riddell: will have ti wait for the next version maybe...
<Riddell> by which time we should be rosetta support with any luck
<allee> Riddell: why not ask mornfall to add the adept template and let kde trans teams do the work?
<Riddell> allee: the trouble is that the template isn't being generated (something to do with the Makefile.am)
<allee> Tonio-: there nothing stoping you to grab the gmo file start kbable and create a french translation ;)
<Riddell> there is no gmo file
<allee> Riddell: missing make messages target?
<Tonio-> allee: here is the problem, no gmo file, I already searched but didn't found anything
<allee> should be sort of easy to fix.  copy a messages: target for another kde app
<allee> messages: rc.cpp
<allee>         $(EXTRACTRC) `find . -name "*.ui"` >> rc.cpp
<allee>         $(EXTRACTRC) `find . -name "*.rc"` >> rc.cpp
<allee>         $(PREPARETIPS) > tips.cpp
<allee>         LIST=`find . -name \*.h -o -name \*.hh -o -name \*.H -o -name \*.hxx -o -name \*.hpp -o -name \*.cpp -o -name \*.cc -o -name \*.cxx -o -name \*.ecpp -o -name \*.C`; \
<allee>         if test -n "$$LIST"; then \
<allee>                 $(XGETTEXT) $$LIST -o $(podir)/digikam.pot; \
<allee>         fi
<allee>         rm -f tips.cpp
<allee> mhh maybe it's not the gmo but the pot file.  s/digikam/adept/
<Tonio-> I'll have a look...
<allee> oh, adept is a debian native pkg (aka no .diff)
<Riddell> allee: yeah, don't ask me why
<Riddell> how do I know what the .pot file should be called I wonder
<allee> normaly <appname>.pot
<Riddell> hmm, and what about libept
<allee> if it has I18N the libept.pot.  One needs to adust the wildcards to match the right thing. I'll check digikamimageplugins with generates dozends of .pot files ...
<allee> yeap, every <plugin>/Makefile.am in d-imageplugins has a messages target writing to $(podir)/<plugin-name>.pot
<Riddell> ok
<allee> I just learn that script runs messages targets in playground too
<allee> Riddell: so kicking mornfall to add/commit should be enough
<allee> oh, no mornfall here :(
<Riddell> allee: I just committed it
<Riddell> so we'll see tomorrow if I did it right
<Riddell> but it'll be too late for breezy I'm afraid
<allee> even a translation?
<Riddell> yeah, no new features and adding translationing is a feature
* Riddell makes up a word
<allee> Riddell: not a but ;)
<Mez> lo all
<allee> btw. FWIW bin: adept-updater and adept_updater.pot.   Not about s/_/-/ ?!
<allee> hi Mez 
<allee> s/about/sure about/
<Riddell> allee: I don't think so, it's adept_updater that's passed to KAboutData (same as icon name)
<allee> Riddell: okay
<_verwilst> hellow
<_verwilst> Riddell: had the chance to checkout kdenetwork? :$
<Riddell> verwilst: no :(
<Riddell> too much breezy stuff
<Riddell> maybe later today
* allee pesters Tonio- to not forget submitting the wlassitant bug reports
<Tonio-> allee: right !!! I forgot..... i'm gona do it right now
<allee> Tonio-: thx a lot
<Tonio-> no pb
<Tonio-> allee: posted : https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=add&group_id=134488&atid=730104
<allee> Tonio-: thx more to come?
<allee> + :)
<Tonio-> you mean ? Ho !! talking about refreshing quality link after scan ??
<Riddell> I liked aseigo's posting to kde-devel about network tools
<_verwilst> Riddell: hehe okido
<_verwilst> in the meantime, i'm enjoying my new kopete ;)
<allee> Tonio-: mhmm, yes. I vaguely remembering you to mention 3-4 bugs
<Tonio-> I mensionned 2
<Tonio-> but i don't know if the second one is a bug.....
<allee> why not?
<Tonio-> In fact link quality chances when rescanning, that's okay, but the value is according to me very low....
<Tonio-> never more that 3.5/5 while i'm 20 inches from the access point..... and kwifimanager tells me 5/5....
<allee> Tonio-: link quality changes but that no reason to hide this fact 
<Tonio-> allee: okay, posting ;)
* allee likes pestering ;)
<Tonio-> ;)
<Tonio-> while I'm posting, allee did you already tried to rip and encode a cd using the konqueror kio_slave ?
<Tonio-> it read at 1x on my machine and I was unable to find any way to set the speed....
<allee> no, only once when it was a new featue
<Tonio-> I'm not ripping a lot, but well I recently bought a few cds and that's slooooooooooooooooooooooow !
<allee> Tonio-: 1x is not fun. agreed
<allee> Riddell: [Bug 17489]  New: No translation of the modules in kde-systemsettings
<allee> there are only 5 kcm_* po files on my system 
<allee> is this a known bug of ripping translations out of kde-i18n-<lang>
<Riddell> allee: the kde-systemsettings issue is a known one that's on my todo list for today, havn't looked further currently
<allee> 'k I'll walk down kubuntu-bugs list then
<Tonio-> allee: second bug posted, no need to pester anymore ^^
<allee> Tonio-: thx.
<Tonio-> allee: no pb
<allee> Tonio-: did the link quality get ever updated after pressing 'rescan'
<allee> +?
<Tonio-> yep
<Tonio-> let me test once again to be sure
<Tonio-> allee: I can confirm you that it is updated, yes
<allee> Tonio-: mhmm, okay. Seem I need some more tests ...
* Tonio- time for a little coffee
<janimo> Riddell, ivman seems to need both hal and pmount but they're not in Depends: , but guess they are in the base so it does not matter that much
<Riddell> janimo: hmm
<Riddell> janimo: I'm happy to upload a fix if you give me the debdiff :)
<janimo> I just installed it over ubuntu-minimal
<janimo> ah ok, I will then
<janimo> there's an upstream I am also looking at to see what their default configs are and it supposedly fixes a pmount related bug 
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-16
<janimo> Riddell, who starts ivman in kubuntu?
<Riddell> janimo: /usr/bin/startkde
<janimo> as user or root?
<janimo> I see there is a config for the ivman user
<janimo> is that created for kubuntu?
<Riddell> user
<Riddell> config where?
<janimo> ah so startkde is after the user logged in in kdm right?
<janimo> in /etc/ivman/base
<Riddell> I have no /etc/ivman/base
<janimo> user to downgrade if started as root
<janimo> well bseconfig .xml :)
<Riddell> startkde is run when logging in yes
<janimo> okk so that option is not used in ubuntu
<janimo> btw, I sent the debdiff :)
<Riddell> I havn't looked at this stuff in too long
<Riddell> /usr/bin/ivman -s --nofork &
<janimo> thanks I'll probbaly use the same incantation :)
<janimo> wow ivman even allows to press eject on the CD and pops it out, I didn't think that was possible
<Riddell> janimo: ivman uploaded
<janimo> thanks :)
<Riddell> janimo: what is xubuntu using as filemanager and web browser?
<janimo> firefox for browser as there's no loghter :(
<janimo> and xffm and rox-filer are both installed
<Riddell> and office suite?
<janimo> We'll have to decide which is the defaukt
<janimo> abiword so far :)
<janimo> for xubuntu-desktop we just add some minimal stff and office is not in that
<janimo> browsing, IM, image viewing etc
<janimo> Do you know a  light office? :)
<Riddell> I recommend koffice
<janimo> :)
<janimo> really how come it got dropped in favor of OOo I recall there was a dilemma at beginning of breezy
<Riddell> one day people will wake up to openoffice being unmanageable and koffice will get the serious development it deserves
<Riddell> it didn't get dropped, it never got adopted
<janimo> I hope so, or any other alternative for that matter
<Riddell> and the reason was it was unstable as anything
<Riddell> bugfix releases have improved that but it's still not polished enough
<Riddell> which is a shame since koffice (or gnome office) could do twice as good as openoffice with half the manpower
<janimo> yeah, it seems to me to that OOo does a lot of bad because it discourages other projects
<Riddell> I agree entirely
<janimo> it's a shame since  there's no alternative for win98 + olf MSoffice
<janimo> old
<janimo> it seems Sun is into selling big iron along with it's office suite
<Riddell> that could be it :)
<Riddell> one of the guys who started KDE was the guy who ported staroffice to unix, he kept telling Sun they should use Qt so much they decided they'd never use Qt
<janimo> matthias ettrich or someone else?
<Riddell> the other one
<Riddell> matthias kalle dalheimer
<janimo> aha
<janimo> so for making xubuntu specific ivman rules I put the xml files in a package and use dpkg-divert to override the ones in ivman?
<Riddell> janimo: yep
<janimo> Riddell, thanks and goodnight
<Riddell> welcome
<Riddell> janimo: language packs are another derivative distribution issue you might have
<janimo> hmm, what are those exactly?
<janimo> aren;t they related strictly to gnoe/kde apps?
<Riddell> language-pack-xx packages with all the translations in them
<janimo> for all apps on the system?
<Riddell> in hoary they had the translations for the programs on the ubuntu CD
<Riddell> which ment kubuntu had language file for gimp and nautilus but not KDE
<Riddell> so it's been split up into base, gnome and kde in breezy
<janimo> hmm, I need to check that out, so we will need lang-pack-base in  as many languages as possible right?
<janimo> is firefox and ooo separate from these packs?
<Riddell> I'm not sure how ff or ooo are done
<Riddell> ideally you'd have a language-pack-xubuntu made to your order but that would be complex and overlap with language-pack-gnome I suspect
<janimo> so one binary package holds all gnome translations?In that case they woul overlao indeed as we have gaim too
<janimo> found languagepack related specs on the wiki I'll read them tomorrow
<Riddell> pitti is the man for langpacks
<janimo> I am off to bed now, good night :)
<Riddell> sleep well
<m_tadeu> verwilst: hi there
<pet> hi guys
<pet> any one alive for a chat?
<pet> guess i will keep watching my movie
<seth_k|lappy> try #ubuntu-offtopic
<pet> well, i was more interested if there are some cool devl projects i can perhaps contribute to
<\sh> http://www.suselinuxsupport.de/index.php?location=download&language=EN
<\sh> do we have this ktrafficanalyzer somehow in production?
<\sh> Riddell: are u preparing beta amarok-1.3.3 packages? or should we do that later? 
<\sh> Riddell: think the ipod crashes went away in 1.3.3 so I think we have to backport this after breezy release
<\sh> Riddell: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16375
<Tonio-> morning
<Tonio-> allee: posted a third bug request for wlassistant
<Tonio-> Riddell: I suggest you to have a look at this :
<Tonio-> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=14221&PHPSESSID=1739faeabef44536a9689038b393a626
<Tonio-> I'm gona test right now but that apparently can be very interessting for network configuratio n
<verwilst> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=21832
<verwilst> i love this one
<Tonio-> verwilst: very buggy at the moment.... and it only can manage with wireless
<verwilst> ah oki
<verwilst> but i love the gui ;)
<verwilst> if that thing would work with dbus 'n stuff.. ;)
<Tonio-> yep the gui is excellent, very clean.... I'm just waiting for little correction on disconnection+reconection problems for examle
<Tonio-> s/eample/example
<CaiN_SA> ah chmj 
<CaiN_SA> hehe
<CaiN_SA> was on otherchannel
<\sh> Riddell: fixed kubuntu-docs as kamion explained
<\sh> Riddell: and uploaded
<Riddell> \sh: thanks
<Riddell> I had already removed the exit on "diversation still exist"
<\sh> Riddell: well...my fault ... so the bull who did it, should remove id *g*
<Lathiat> Riddell: so.. amarok 1.33? ;p
<Riddell> Lathiat: oh crivvens
* Lathiat grins
<Tm_T> =)
<Riddell> dear KDE, please stop making all your releases within 2 days of the ubuntu release, thanks
<Tm_T> eh?!
<Lathiat> dear riddell,
<Lathiat> but that would make life easy for you
<Tm_T> sir Riddell: 3.5 is coming to release?!
<Riddell> Tm_T: no, but kde 3.4.3 is due out tomorrow, koffice 1.4.2 today
<Tm_T> oh ok
<Lathiat> Riddell: didnt you just put a kde release in? ;p
<Riddell> Lathiat: I did get that in yes
<verwilst> breezy will be nice and stable /me thinks :d
<verwilst> now amarok 1.3.3 and it's a-ok :d
<sabdfl> Riddell: we need to improve the kubuntu usplash image!
<sabdfl> it should be... shinier above the reflection
<sabdfl> it looks kind of misty and unfocused, especially for the kde world
<sabdfl> dontcha think?
<Riddell> yes, it's not as good as it should be
<Riddell> I've had a go at it but didn't come out with anything better
<sabdfl> who produced the ubuntu one?
<Riddell> nobody seems to know
<Tm_T> uhm, mark left
<Tm_T> he's abandoning us! :O
<Tonio-> Riddell: would you like me to try improving the kubuntu usplash image ? I now know the technical requirement so if I can help on that point...
<Riddell> Tonio-: yes please :)
<Riddell> Tonio-: look at the ubuntu usplash image and try and get it to match for brightness and lack of dithering
<Tonio-> okay, what kind of modifications are you thinking of ?
<Riddell> might be easier to take the usplash image and add a k and change the hue but I don't know how you'd add the k
<Tonio-> I'll see what i can do toonight, no pb, and try to let you know, I don't there is not much time now.....
<Riddell> ubunut-ttf would help of course
<Tonio-> ahev a link where I can grab it ? (to earn time...)
<Riddell> apt-get source usplash
<Riddell> and kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> and ubuntu-ttf for the font
<Tonio-> I know for the sources packages, (already worked on it ^^)
<Riddell> ttf-ubuntu-title it is
<Tonio-> okay for the font, installing it.... I will let you know
<Tonio-> Riddell: is there an apt package for ubuntu font ? can't find it.....
<Riddell> ttf-ubuntu-title
<Riddell> in breezy
<Tonio-> hu ?
<Riddell> in universe
<Tonio-> arf.... I disabled universe and multiverse this morning, I didn't remembered ;)
<Tonio-> astonishing it is not in main but well ;)
<Tonio-> Riddell: thanks, I have to leave, but I will let you know
<\sh> guys...I will package a new amarok-1.3.3 package for breezy...if it's ready...can someone of you test it instantly and report issues to me?
<Riddell> \sh: yes, but it can't be uploaded
<\sh> Riddell: I'll discuss that later with mdz...see buglist looks really interessting
<\sh> the bugfixlist at least
<\sh> for me it's even a no-go at this late stage
<\sh> but anyways...let's test it
<Riddell> if it's a no-go with you then mdz isn't going to let it in :)
<\sh> Riddell: well...I'm really scared about the last time...but there are some issues which are (hopefully) fixed, e.g. the crashes on startup
<\sh> and other things..if we're feeling allright, I think I can change my mind and can argue with mdz this issue ;)
<Riddell> I'm ready to test
<\sh> ok...I#ll get some drinks now and start
<\sh> Riddell: btw...this cdbs-config_list is it done by hand or automatically by cdbs?
<Riddell> \sh: automatically
<Riddell> should probably be removed on make clean
<\sh> k
<Riddell> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=19830  looks cool, who wants to package?
* Lathiat looks
<Lathiat> Riddell: i discovered akatapult
<Lathiat> its nifty
* Lathiat hardly uses the menu now
<Riddell> Lathiat: katapult rocks :)
<Lathiat> its lackign two things
<Lathiat> a) recognizing http:// as urls and openign them
<Lathiat> and b) googling :)
<Lathiat> apart from that its great
<Lathiat> google could probably be solved by making smrat bookmarks work 
<Lathiat> *smart
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Katapult
<Riddell> bunch more features, feel free to work on them :)
* Lathiat has recently been converted to kde/kubuntu :)
<Riddell> Lathiat: woo!
<\sh> OK!
<\sh> http://archive.linux-server.org/testing/
<Riddell> Lathiat: going to start helping us out?
<Lathiat> so its running on 1 machine so far
<\sh> download the packages...(at least all) and test pls
<Lathiat> Riddell: yeh, 'course :)
<Riddell> Lathiat: well you can start by testing \sh's amarok 1.3.3 :)
<Lathiat> ok
* Lathiat downloads
<Lathiat> \sh: tut tut wheres my source packages :)
<\sh> Lathiat: u don't need the source packages
<\sh> test the binary
<\sh> as everybody ;)
<Lathiat> maybe i dont trust your binary ;p
<\sh> Lathiat: *gnarf* ;)
<Riddell> you can trust \sh, he's cool
* Lathiat decided to try kubuntu out, and found so many entirely cool things he decided to switch
<Lathiat> which is quite impressive since i've always hated kde
<Lathiat> kubuntu seems to make it nice ;p
<Lathiat> or its just gotten better recently :)
<\sh> Lathiat: kde is the mac osX on linux ;)
<Lathiat> amarok starts, good start ;p
<Lathiat> .. plays music
<Lathiat> ooh shiny, new volume thingy
<Lathiat> thats much better
<\sh> Lathiat: do u have an ipod?
<\sh> Lathiat: if so, test ipod transfers
<Lathiat> sorry
<Lathiat> feel free to send me one i'll test with it ;p
* Lathiat wants an ipod nano white 4GB
<Lathiat> pondering saving for one
<Lathiat> arts, gstreamer engines work fine
<Lathiat> seems good
<Lathiat> \sh: any other specific bugs?
<Lathiat> what is annoying, i cant configure my multimedia keys in the gloal shrotcuts thingy
<\sh> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15617
<\sh> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15931
<\sh> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16375
<\sh> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17111
<Riddell> amarok 1.3.3 works for me too
<Lathiat> also, can i propse ? be added by default to "consider the following characters part of a word when double clickign" on konsole so double clicking urls works? ;p
<Lathiat> i suppose & too :)
<Lathiat> gah, and =
<Riddell> Lathiat: double clicking URLs works for me
<Lathiat> Riddell: it stops at the ? mark
<Lathiat> unless i add it
<Riddell> ah
<Lathiat> also = and &
<Riddell> Lathiat: ok, I'm trying that out now, if it doesn't annoy me I'll add it to the default settings
<Lathiat> oops
<Lathiat> i made amarok crash
<\sh> how?
<Lathiat> hitting win+b repeatedly
<sebas> I've set that also, even so ; which is in some URLs aswell.
<sebas> The ; might be annoying to some though.
<Riddell> sebas: URLs with ; in them are crazy
<Lathiat> bought up a trace email
<sebas> Riddell: But nevertheless allowed.
<Riddell> sebas: you know guidance is on the CDs now?
<sebas> Didn
<sebas> 't know that, but good to hear. :)
<Riddell> sebas: I hope this stuff works :)
<sebas> Is it in the default install then?
<Riddell> sebas: yep
<sebas> Wow :D
<Riddell> I'm going to remove kuser
<sebas> Didn't expect that.
<Riddell> neither did I, last minute addition
<\sh> hmmmm
<Riddell> \sh: wheesht
<sebas> Congrats for that decision. :-)
<Riddell> sebas: does bugs.kde.org know about guidance?
<Lathiat> yeh so repeatedly hitting shortcuts definately makes amarok sucky but thats not a major bug
<\sh> hmmm...I hitted now 50 times on this win+b
<Lathiat> if your hitting win+b 4 times a second for a legit reason then your crazy
<sebas> I think not, we're in playground, I'm not sure this is also stuff for b.k.o
<Lathiat> \sh: one time it crashed
<Lathiat> another time the ui locked up
<Lathiat> (music kept going)
<Riddell> hmm, amarok has frozen
<Tm_T> ?
<Riddell> still playing music but the display isn't redrawing
<Lathiat> Riddell: yeh i had the same happen
<Tm_T> Riddell: ooh, 1.3.3?
<\sh> Riddell: something to reproduce
<\sh> Tm_T: testing -> http://archive.linux-server.org/testing/ 
<Lathiat> eh it just backtraced again
<Tm_T> ah
<Riddell> ooh, back again
<Tm_T> \sh: I use the very newest svn all the time ;)
<Riddell> \sh: suspect I can't reproduce it, it just happened
<\sh> Tm_T: doesn't matter...we're testing 1.3.3 ;)
<Riddell> a bit like my amd64 dieing
<Lathiat> so
<Lathiat> where should i look for a good example of kde app packaging
<Lathiat> at a basic level
<Riddell> sebas: can I add Guidance to bugs.kde.org?
<sebas> Riddell: Sure.
<Riddell> Lathiat: KubuntuPackaging
<sebas> I mean if noone else objects ...
<Riddell> Lathiat: you should start by looking at traditional debhelper packaging
<Lathiat> ri	+Guide
<Tm_T> \sh: ok, should I try it then or is there enough testers?
<Riddell> as explained in the debian new maintainer guide
<\sh> Tm_T: please try
<Tm_T> \sh: I will, but that costs many dollas
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<\sh> Tm_T: hehe :) It will cost my head if I argue with mdz ;)
<\sh> Tm_T: and amarok will make it into breezy 1 1/2 day before release ;)
<Lathiat> Riddell: oh i know packaging in general, just wanted kde specifics, s'all good
<Riddell> Lathiat: oh cool, do you know cdbs?
<Lathiat> Riddell: not a whiz, but i've used it
<Lathiat> that wiki page is all i needed :)
<Riddell> there isn't really anything KDE specific in packaging 
<Riddell> Lathiat: going to package mateedit then?
<Lathiat> Riddell: yep, already halfway there :)
<Tm_T> \sh: sold
<\sh> ok...gstreamer alsaink must be default?
<\sh> and not xine
<\sh> this I have to patch
<Riddell> \sh: can't you use the patch from the existing package?
<\sh> Riddell: think so
<\sh> Riddell: I just dropped the patches which were fixed by upstream...so I'll apply them and see again (the alsaink)
<\sh> should we wait until tomorrow or should I start discussing now with mdz?
<\sh> Riddell: can u check the memory and cpu utilisation?
<\sh> hmmm...
<\sh> can someone test the arts engine, pls?`
<Lathiat> erghhh
<Lathiat> amarok just threw ma nother backtrace email
<Lathiat> except its still running
<Lathiat> \sh: yes, worked
<\sh> Lathiat: what backtrace?
<\sh> what crash?
<Lathiat> \sh: just died out of nowhere
<Lathiat> the ui seems dead
<Lathiat> music is still going
<\sh> don't scare jesus out of me
<Lathiat> \sh: im being serious...
<Lathiat> and jesus lives in you? ;p
<\sh> Lathiat: can u try to reproduce?
<Lathiat> \sh: the problem is i dont do *anything*
<Lathiat> it sjust in the middle of a song
<Lathiat> done it twice now
<Lathiat> see if it does it again
<\sh> Lathiat: if bddebian is god, then I'm his son and ogra is the holy ghost ;)
<Lathiat> \sh: heh
<\sh> and I'm getting montezumas revenge, when I think that I have to discuss amarok with our release-eng
<Tm_T> \sh: gst & alssink with plug:dmix please 
<Lathiat> Tm_T: uh no
<Tm_T> Lathiat: what no
<\sh> Tm_T: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/buglist.cgi?bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&bug_status=NEEDINFO&bug_status=UPSTREAM&bug_status=PENDINGUPLOAD&field0-0-0=product&type0-0-0=substring&value0-0-0=dmix&field0-0-1=component&type0-0-1=substring&value0-0-1=dmix&field0-0-2=short_desc&type0-0-2=substring&value0-0-2=dmix&field0-0-3=status_whiteboard&type0-0-3=substring&value0-0-3=dmix
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> good response
<Tm_T> \sh: s.kapsi.fi ;)
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> wtf
<Tm_T> in hoary yes, but in breezy I dinally got well playing dmix =)
<Tm_T> finally
<Lathiat> but not everyone is so lucky :)
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> ok then
<Tm_T> default should be "works(tm)"
<Tm_T> so what's better solution then?
<Tm_T> xine?
<Lathiat> \sh: eek 
<Lathiat> amarok really isnt doing wlel
<Lathiat> im not sure 1.3.3 is the best idea
<Lathiat> i just changed from gst to arts and changed song now i got two playing
<Lathiat> tried to change again the ui locked again
* Lathiat tries again
<\sh> k
<\sh> RIDDELL!!!!!
<\sh> I need your advice
<Tm_T> \sh: try sir Riddell ;)
<\sh> well...
<\sh> riddell is for me the one person who I can trust regarding kubuntu...
<\sh> I don't want to break kubuntu nor do I want the community bashing me for a stoopid bloody mistake
<Tm_T> :p
<\sh> Riddell: No!
<Tm_T> :/
<\sh> Riddell: let's ship 1.3.1 with a known (eventually upcoming) bugs...
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> \sh: you can't mean that
<\sh> Tm_T: yes
<\sh> Tm_T: I'm totally serious...because this is not a "funny decision"
<Tm_T> ok
<\sh> Tm_T: I'd rather backport a new version to breezy then to risk shit
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> and I can always compile from svn
* Lathiat is with \sh
<Tm_T> so ignore me, do the right thing ;)
<Lathiat> whats the current standards version?
<\sh> Riddell: I'll go for a backport last word...u have a veto
<Tm_T> Lathiat: err?
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh>  2537 shermann  16   0  155m  72m  31m R 11.2 14.4   6:13.60 amarokapp
<\sh> thats 50Megs more then at start
<Lathiat> suck
<\sh> different from 13.1
<\sh> 1.31
<\sh> 1.3.1
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> I'm really fcking nervous
<Lathiat> amarok just crashed again :\
<Lathiat> 1.3.1 is a good idea...
<Lathiat> this time using arts not gstreamer so its not engine related
<Tm_T> uhm
<Tm_T> :/
<Lathiat> eh ffs
<Lathiat> can someoen tell me sourceforges anonymous cvs root
<Lathiat> youd think itd be easy to find off a projects homepage
<\sh> decision made
<\sh> 1.3.1 will be shipped...everything else will be backported
<Lathiat> \o/
<Tm_T> \sh: ok, to separate backports repository?
<\sh> Tm_T: there are official backports repos for ubuntu
<Lathiat> Tm_T: theres backports on the main ubuntu repos
<Tm_T> ok
<jpatrick> 1.3.1 of what?
<Lathiat> jpatrick: amarok
<Tm_T> amaroK
<Tm_T> bah, I'm old and slow
<jpatrick> not again..
<jpatrick> ;)
<Lathiat> Riddell: mateedit 0.2 doesn't seem to work, it gets suck in some loop trying to create a session
<Tm_T> jpatrick: you have some issues with me?!
<jpatrick> no
<Tm_T> good
<Tm_T> wanna hug?
<jpatrick> dunno
<Tm_T> :p
<\sh> Riddell: I think it's time to get my head straight...I have only beer in my flat...so I'm drinking now...and there is no fcking whisky shop in my area which is open to get some good headspoilers
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> \sh: I use some paina drugs now, messing my head quite well
<Tm_T> s/paina/pain
<\sh> Tm_T: I don't take drugs...not even for pain
<\sh> only beer or wodka
<\sh> or really good whisky/whiskey
<Tm_T> \sh: well, a week without proper sleep and continuous pain was enough
<Tm_T> now I have messy head and pains :p
<\sh> Tm_T: k...that's my day rhythm since the last 3 weeks...don't worry
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> I know, I've been sick enough last couple years
<Lathiat> sigh i just started having a problem i had a long time ago that stopped me using kde bak then
<Lathiat> somethign is turning my master volume down constantly
<Lathiat> and that includes the OSD coming up on screen
<Lathiat> so it gets stuck on screen at 0% and is on top and wont go away
<Lathiat> i tried restarting X and rebooting and its still happening
<Riddell> Lathiat: remove kmilo
<Tm_T> wtf
<Tm_T> ah, known bug?
<Riddell> Lathiat: shame about mateedit, thanks for looking at it
<Riddell> Tm_T: no but it's the sort of thing kmilo would do
<Lathiat> Riddell: i tried 0.1.6 of mateedit too, no g oeither
<Riddell> Lathiat: what sort of hardware is that?
<Tm_T> ah ok
<Lathiat> Riddell: i had this problem like...
<Lathiat> 4 months ago
<Lathiat> Riddell: dell inspiron 8600
<Lathiat> i installed kubuntu-desktop
<Lathiat> and it never worked from the start
<Riddell> \sh: I missed that amarok stuff, what's the outcome?
<Lathiat> the livecd did tho
<\sh> Riddell: 1.3.1 will be shipped....1.3.x will be backported...
<Riddell> \sh: was there any problem with 1.3.3?  or just being cautious
<\sh> Riddell: for me? mem leak...
<Riddell> \sh: right.  lets stay with 1.3.1 then
<\sh> Riddell: for others some strange things with arts...but no serious problems
<Lathiat> Riddell: for me? crashed in the middle of playing a song (nothign else) 3 times in the last hour
<\sh> Riddell: but I had a really hard decision...and I think we can live with 1.3.1 for release and backport 1.3.x to breezy
<\sh> Riddell: whatever amarok guys are telling me...and whoever is bashing me for my decision
<\sh> Riddell: I hope you're agreeing with me...I'm drinking my brain out now
<Riddell> \sh: sounds like a decision.  I'm proud of you
<\sh> Riddell: think about it like that: I know 1.3.3 is fixing many issues which were reported towards bugzilla...but now we know them and can argue...but 1.3.3 is much more a risk then a solution 
<\sh> Riddell: but u r (for me speaking) the kubuntu boss...so I don't like to decide something which is not my area..anyways...cheers
<Lathiat> Riddell: that fixed it thanks
<Lathiat> kmilo wasnt makign any of my laptop keys work anyway
<Riddell> \sh: by the way your amarok 1.3.1 package was uploaded as a native package 
<\sh>  amarok_1.3.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<\sh> no ways
<\sh> Riddell: the tar.bz2 is inside the .orig.tar.gz which I think is the right way, not to repackage the upstream source tar.bz2
<\sh> but I can be wrong, as with my decision
<Riddell> \sh: there wasn't an orig
<\sh> oh fck...now I see it...I need new glasses
<\sh> well...I learned a lot for dapper...believe me...
<\sh> Riddell: I never had a 6 months release cycle..and I never did so much of stuff as for ubuntu/kubuntu...
<\sh> Riddell: and I wondering that I'm really enjoying my work for this idea...but today...it scared me..more then every decision in my companies scared me
<\sh> some people against <insert your fav. number of users of ubuntu/kubuntu here> people
<Riddell> \sh: you've done wonderfully :)
<\sh> Riddell: when u come to ubz...I'll wear a quilt (sp?) if you have one spare ;)
<jpatrick> it's kilt :)
<\sh> kilt? so just like in german ;)
<sebas> Quilty as charged then. ;-)
<jpatrick> quilt's a type of bedding
<jpatrick> hmm.... like in german ;)
<\sh> jpatrick: welll...a man skirt ... anybody know what I mean
<\sh> I'm just drunk
<Riddell> \sh: ahem
<Riddell> the s word isn't allowed around here
<jpatrick> :/
<Tm_T> sir?
<Tm_T> ah, you meant skirt
<Riddell> Tm_T: both :)
<Tm_T> damn
<Tm_T> and now I just wan't to say "sir skirt" :/
<\sh> Riddell: I know...so pronounce the right one...and I need one of those nifty clothes ;)
<Riddell> it's a kilt
<Riddell> every man should have one
<Riddell> plus sporran and sgian dubh
<\sh> Riddell: pls...how much it costs? i'll pay...32/34 in levis size ;)
<Riddell> usually at least 400 quid actually
<Riddell> mind is second hand
<Riddell> mine
<\sh> 400 quid?
<\sh> what is it in euro?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> 600 euro
<\sh> WHAT?
<Riddell> that's what the tourists say as well
<jpatrick> it is
<\sh> u tell me, that there is a secret currency, which is more worth then the euro?
<Tm_T> \sh: yes
<Riddell> scottish pounds are worth a lot more than the euro :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: haggis!
<\sh> Riddell: moment...UK pounds are 1/2 more worth then euro...and scottish pounds are more? 
<Riddell> Tm_T: no, haggis is food not a currency
<Riddell> irn-bru on the other hand is a currency when outside the country
<Tm_T> Riddell: I know, but scottish .... haggis!
<\sh> damn..so I'll come at least without pants to UBZ
<Riddell> \sh: yes, scottish pounds are valued 
<Riddell> \sh: yes, scottish pounds are valued slightly higher than english pounds because the english don't have 1 pound notes any more so when we use scottish pound notes in england the shop keepers give us change as if it were a 5 pound note
<\sh> Riddell: *lol* no ways..but I know, u r not joking
<jpatrick> Riddell: Spanish forums are been added to KubuntuForums
<Tonio-> Riddell: I didn't want to disturb you with revuing, you may have so much to do......
<Riddell> jpatrick: URL?
<\sh> I wonder if any shopkeeper in germany will give me change for 100 EUR when I pay in 100 DM
<jpatrick> http://kubuntuforums.net
<Riddell> Tonio-: well if it's the highest app on kde-look
<Riddell> ooh, kubuntuforums.net has a new look
<jpatrick> Riddell: we're still working on it
<\sh> Riddell: u have a spare one for UBZ? so we will go to the first BoF as "Yeah..Stan and Laurel" ? ;)
<Riddell> jpatrick: you are involved with kubuntuforums.net?
<jpatrick> yep
<jpatrick> I'm a Global Moderator there
<Riddell> \sh: I could dig up my old one if I have luggage space
<Riddell> \sh: mako has one too
<Riddell> I also convinced maddog to get one
<\sh> Riddell: all the kewl guys have one, it sounds
<\sh> no no no
<\sh> not maddog
<Riddell> jpatrick: do you know where the money from the adverts on that goes?
<jpatrick> hosting I think
<\sh> I cheered with him in 2001 on cebit redhat party...and I never recognitzed him
<Riddell> how can you not recognise maddog?  he's the one who looks like father christmas
<\sh> I only wondered..."this guy, you know, but from where?"
<\sh> and then harald told me it was maddog ;)
<\sh> well...he was all the time at the at the booth next to us :(
<\sh> wow..I'm really dizzy...another beer
<Tm_T> I'm dizzy too, but no more pills
<jpatrick> Riddell: From Zack: it goes to the server host
<Riddell> jpatrick: who's that?
<jpatrick> Zack == admin
<Riddell> no, who's the host?
<opensource> hey riddell
<Riddell> hello opensource 
<opensource> the host is a friend of mine
<Riddell> opensource: you are zack?
<opensource> he pays for a dedicated server
<opensource> yeah
<Riddell> opensource: cool, pleased to meet you
<opensource> nice to meet you as well
<opensource> I want you to know that the ads are only there to pay for the server
<opensource> they are out of the way
<opensource> at the very bottom
<Riddell> that's all good
<opensource> no one really clicks on them
<Riddell> opensource: we could probably get ubuntu to sponsor a virtual server for the forums
<opensource> like today 5000 impressions $0.00
<opensource> according to google
<opensource> that would be nice
<jpatrick> is the Spainish ready yet?
<jpatrick> ;)
<opensource> almost
<opensource> i need descriptions in spanish
<Riddell> opensource: we'd need to show up at the community council and explain why kubuntu forums is a good idea
<opensource> ok
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda Oct 25th 2005 at 22:00 UTC 
<opensource> ok
<Riddell> opensource: could you add it to the agenda with a couple of sentenses saying why kubuntu forums are the goodness
<opensource> the nice part about my friends server is that there is hardly anything else on it, so the bandwidth is unlimited, and the speed is real good
<Riddell> opensource: torrent kubuntu CDs from it :)
<opensource> can do
<opensource> yeah, can do
<opensource> i just mailed out a copy of kubuntu to someone in the philipines
<opensource> it would be nice if people could order kubuntu cds as well
<opensource> or has this already been talked about
<Riddell> it's been talked plenty
<Riddell> we should get shipit for LUGs and expos for breezy
<opensource> yeah
<Riddell> but not individuals, it costs a fortune
<\sh> we should get local producers of cds for breezy
<opensource> that would be nice
<\sh> but never expect something for free
<jpatrick> LoCo Teams?
<tvo> Riddell: 8674 can be closed (again)
<Riddell> tvo: what was the issue?
<tvo> apparently he didn't change rotation after some upgrade
<tvo> and just rotating it to normal and back to left fixed things :)
<\sh> jpatrick: I'm not relying on somebody else
<Riddell> tvo: great, thanks for looking into it
<Tonio-> Riddell: yakuake uploaded
<jpatrick> Riddell: Spanish done
<Riddell> jpatrick: want me to put it on kubuntu.org?
<jpatrick> would be nice :)
<opensource> thanks
<Riddell> either of you speak spanish?
<jpatrick> I do
<jpatrick> sort of
<jpatrick> 1 year here
<opensource> i don't
<opensource> a little german and a little indonesian
<opensource> :)
<Riddell> how do I say "Spanish forums are now at Kubuntu Forums"?
<Riddell> who's going to moderate these forums if you don't speak spanish?
<opensource> jpatrick
<jpatrick> Hay foros en espaol en Kubuntu Forums
<jpatrick> Riddell: we have some people from #kubuntu-es
<opensource> and i will take on an additional native spanish speaker as well, if i can find some one
<opensource> as a moderator
<jpatrick> 'Los foros espaoles ahora estn en los foros de Kubuntu' sounds a bit better
<jpatrick> maybe remove the "ahora" should do
<jpatrick> okay
<jpatrick> great :)
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/
<opensource> looks good
<opensource> thanks
<Riddell> Tonio-: what happened to pwmanager?
<Riddell> Tonio-: that yakuate is genius!
<Riddell> I'm going to change the seeds right away to remove konsole and replace it with this
<Tonio-> Riddell: I told you ;) It is a fantastic application :)
<Tonio-> Riddell: don't know about pwmanager, apparently it is not possible to upload it....
<Riddell> Tonio-: few issues in the package though http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=778
<Tonio-> Riddell: don't know who might resolv the problem in fact....
<Riddell> Tonio-: did dholbach get any sort of answer on what the problem was?  did he ask elmo?
<Tonio-> I think he asked, but don't know if he got an answer....
<Tonio-> Riddell: I'm correcting the package.
<Tonio-> Riddell: where on earth did you find the homepage ? I searched google without any success....
<Riddell> on the kde-apps page :)
<Tonio-> hu ????
<Tonio-> Riddell: shame on me I can see ;) It wasn't there when I packaged the old version ;)
<Tonio-> Riddell: to understand, why is that important that any file generated during the compilation gets clean by the end ?
<Riddell> Tonio-: otherwise it's hard to tell what the packager has changed and what upstream has changed
<Riddell> either run make -f admin/Makefile.admin  on the orig or find the clean target (cleancvs?)
<Tonio-> I'll do
<Tonio-> Riddell: and when you say "don't capitilise surname", I'm not sure to understand....
<Tonio-> Riddell: understood ;)
<Tonio-> Riddell: tricky..... configure and makefile.in are in the orig tarball, but deleted when launching debuild
<Tonio-> then I added autoconf and automake to regenerate this
<Tonio-> but this way does it have to be removed at the end ?
<Riddell> ah, the files arn't added, they just end up slightly different
<Tonio-> so ?
<Riddell> hmm, it runs automake again randomly
<Riddell> yeah, dunno, ask dholbach what he thinks the best thing to do it
<Riddell> is
<Tonio-> I quite understand that sound a bit strange to me :)
<Tonio-> okay
<allee> Tonio-: yakuake docbook: 'programs accept a some common command-line options' s/a some//??
<Riddell> oops, I forgot to read the manpagae
<Tonio-> how could I have read this.....
<Tonio-> correcting..... should have been tired that day....
* allee wonders is the kde-qt-common option section can't be included in kdelibs or whatever and referenced/include vi &kde_qt_section;
<Tonio-> s/read/write
<Riddell> allee: which section?
<Tonio-> but to be sure I quite understand, why are those configure and makefile files deleted and regenerated ?
<allee> OPTIONS that explain --help* --version --authors --whatever-shared-in-all-kde-qt-apps
<allee> Tonio-: because upstream forgot to run make -f Makefile.cvs ??????
<Riddell> allee: seems like a sensible idea
<Riddell> Tonio-: because automake randomly decides to runitself after the ./configure. then there's another ./configure run
<Riddell> automake is evil like that
<Tonio-> allee: can that be done at the very beggening of the rules file ? of in the form of a cdbs patch ?
<allee> afaik debian includes already this section in manpages
<Tonio-> just to make it clean quickly :) this application HAS to be uploaded for tomorrow :)
<Tonio-> it is fabulous
<allee> Tonio-: I would try to unpack the orig. generated everything and add it as patches/00_upstream_forgot_to_run_makefile.cvs.diff
<Tonio-> I'm testing
<allee> ... and bug upstream to add it to it's release script ;)
<Tonio-> yep
<Riddell> allee: upstream did run it, configure and makefile.in's are all there
<Riddell> but automake think's something is up and runs itself again
* allee will try to kill Riddell when konsole gets no seed anymore (OT ;)
<Riddell> allee: have you tried yakathing?  it's a konsole killer
<allee> Riddell: touch all Makefile.in
<allee> no but I don't like transparent background
<Riddell> it's not transpoarent by default
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-09
<fdoving> imbrandon: status? 
<fdoving> i've got cowbuilder setup now. with gcc-4.1-powerpc :)
<fdoving> currently downloading adept build-deps to test.
<fdoving> but this slow 784kbps connection is ... slow.
<Tm_T> ok, partially finnish text problem is located
<Tm_T> somehow KDE fallbacks en_GB to next lang selection, finnish
<Tm_T> dunno if this is how it is supposed to work
<Riddell> mhb: yes, it is
<Tm_T> it is, stupid me
<fdoving> gnite.
<DaSkreech> Night
<DaSkreech> Riddell: can I lodge a small protest?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: I am your humble servant
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> the bootsplash can take commands correct?
<DaSkreech> other than esc?
<Riddell> it can show progress
<Riddell> that's about it
<DaSkreech> Well yeah that's what I'm getting at
<DaSkreech> Not showing progress (messages) is pretty distracting
<Riddell> it does show progress
<DaSkreech> Well it shows a bar
<DaSkreech> the lack of messages is distractin
<Riddell> users don't care about lots of scrolling text
<Riddell> and I don't care for it either
<Riddell> but you're complaining to the wrong dude, you want a usplash developer
<Hawkwind> You can change that in your /etc/boot/menu.lst file anyways
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: ok thought that it was masked out by the Image
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Well, I haven't  seen a boot splash image in years except during initial install of the OS.  I disable them immediately
<DaSkreech> They are kinda pretty and I reboot so infrequently that I normally don't care either way but been playing with the edgy Live CD and I find my nerves are on edge cause the boot is soo silent
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: ping
* gnomefreak thinks i found this issue with amarok crashing
<gnomefreak> i asked them to install arts-dbg and runt he backtrace. a vaguely remember ars crashing amarok a few times here
<gnomefreak> bug 52155 is the bug im talking about
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52155 in amarok "Amarok crashes when playing .mp3, .wma, and .ogg files" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52155
<trappist> has anyone noticed the uninstallable kdelibs due to unsatisfied kdelibs-data version in 355, or should I mention it here?
<gnomefreak> i havent seen that issue. why are you uninstalling kdelibs?
<trappist> I failed to notice it and ended up with a pretty bare, backgroundless, kickerless kde
<trappist> gnomefreak: I upgraded to 355, and kdelibs was uninstallable (couldn't be installed, not could be uninstalled)
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> i didnt see that from my upgrade :( i wish i would have
<trappist> no you don't :)
<trappist> as it turns out, a few things depend on kdelibs ;)
<trappist> I apt-get sourced kdelibs and changed the deps and am now rebuilding
<trappist> and it just now finished.
<trappist> wish I could remember the exact details, but it wanted kdelibs-data 3.5.5 and got 3.5.5-0ubuntu1 or vice versa
<trappist> dang, other similar problems: kcontrol: Depends: kdebase-data (< 4:3.5.5) but 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<trappist> and many more like that
<trappist> ah well, this is why I did this while the missus was out of town.  she hates it when I break the computer.
<Riddell> trappist: dapper or edgy?
<trappist> edgy
<Riddell> trappist: what does  apt-cache policy kcontrol  say?
<trappist> well now that you mention it, it looks like it wants to install 3.5.4 from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main
<trappist> which doesn't really match what I pasted above
<trappist> and apt-get build-dep kdebase wants to remove nvidia-glx x-window-system-core xorg xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core and so on.  that's odd.
<trappist> oh, because:
<trappist> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Build conflicts: nvidia-glx
<trappist> Riddell: do you know that build conflict to be accurate?
<trappist> and if so, why?
<nuku> yes its correct ..
<nuku> i happend to see it too :)
<Riddell> trappist: yes it is
<nuku> its because there are problems with shared building against the nvidia libs
<trappist> nuku: problems building it for public consumption, or should I expect problems here on my nvidia machine?
<nuku> no only for public buliding .. works fine when you just use it local
<trappist> ok that's what I was looking for, thanks
<nuku> plus kdebase just use it in kcontrol for the opengl info panel
<trappist> seems to be a missing build-dep somewhere for kdebase.  checking X paths... failed; configure: error: /usr/bin/xmkmf (imake) failed.; Make sure you have all necessary X development packages installed.
<trappist> seems to be due to no /usr/X11
<trappist> nm on that.
<nuku> atleast xmkmf is in xutils-dev.. wonder whats going wrong ..i had no problems building kdebase with installing all build-dep but the nvidia-glx
<trappist> yeah I haven't tracked it down yet either
<trappist> the failed test is:
<trappist> if imake -I/usr/lib/X11/config -DTOPDIR=/etc/X11 -DCURDIR=. /etc/X11 >&5 2>&1 && test -f Makefile; then
<trappist> which I can't quite test outside the configure script
<nuku> have you installed xutils-dev ?
<trappist> if I copy the contents of /etc/X11/config/cf to conftestdir and cd to there, the test passes
<trappist> nuku: as it turns out, no
<trappist> but installing it will uninstall imake... trying anyway
<nuku> hmm imake is not in edgy as it seems.. maybe something from a former dapper installation?!
<trappist> oh, xutils-dev provides imake.  I guess that's the missing build-dep.
<trappist> nuku: very likely
<trappist> also provides xmkmf
<nuku> yep
<trappist> wee, that did it.
<nuku> nice
<trappist> nuku: should I file a bug, or does you knowing about it count?
<nuku> hmm sounds like some kind of bug to me..
<trappist> and/or maybe xutils-dev should replace mkmf and imake
<nuku> yep.. something like this
<trappist> but there probably should be an additional build-dep on kdebase.
<nuku> yes sounds like xutils-dev already has a replace imake in it so kdebase should have this as a build-dep if it is necessary to build it..
<trappist> there's already a bug on xutils-dev suggesting that imake/xmkmf be broken out into a separate package
<trappist> so I updated an existing bug on xutils-dev and filed a missing build-dep bug on kdebase
<trappist> kstars has the same problem:
<trappist> kstars: Depends: kstars-data (< 4:3.5.5) but 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<NeoChaosX> uh, I got a question about Kubuntu's artwork
<Hobbsee> shoot
<NeoChaosX> Launchpad and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuIcons indicate that the spec to get the Oxygen icons in Kubuntu Edgy have been completed
<Hobbsee> NeoChaosX: they wont be in edgy anyway.
<NeoChaosX> Oh, I see
<Hobbsee> due to licencing
<NeoChaosX> Ah, damn, oh well
<nixternal> edgy+1 maybe, depending on the kde4 status at the time
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal 
<n8k99> imbrandon:ping
<Hobbsee> hey n8k99 
<n8k99> Hobbsee: hey
<n8k99> Hobbsee: drifted in here because of some issues i'm having with amarok
<Hobbsee> ahh
<n8k99> keeps dropping the sound system 
<n8k99> erm, alsa
<n8k99> maybe too quick or something- seems to work just fine now
<n8k99> nevermind me, yet again
<serzholino> ch1204
<serzholino> sorry, wrong channel
<Tonio_> heya ;)
<Tonio_> sebas: just saw your kate problems.... I had the same issues, and I tried the patch given there http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135045
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 135045 in general "Crash on various occasions" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]  
<Tonio_> sebas: works for me so I sent it to Riddell
<sebas> Tonio_: Ah, cool
<Tonio_> sebas: ;)
<sebas> If you have a patched package, I can try as well
<Tonio_> sebas: http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org
<Tonio_> grab kdelibs package from there and dpkg -i them, should work
<Tonio_> sebas: I just have i386 package...
<sebas> http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/kdelibs_3.5.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb This one? No ... 
<sebas> It's 37K only 
<Tonio_> yes, and kdelibs4c2a, and kdelibs-dbg
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> I don't know exactly which one has been changed by the patch, so better install all of them
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you receive my mail with kdebase and kdelibs patch ?
<allee> heh cool, pkg-kde-extras repo is being added to a buildd network to build pkgs on sarge/etch/sid and dapper/edgy: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-kde-extras/2006-October/001735.html
<\sh> who is visiting the kde 10th birthday party?
<sebas> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/64801
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64801 in kdebase "crash in split mode" [Unknown,Unknown]  
<sebas> Thanks!
<Tonio_> sebas: your servant ;)
* sebas leaves now
<\sh> hmmm...since when is the "open link in new tab" right click action gone in konqui?
<Tm_T> \sh: I have it
<\sh> Tm_T: new edgy install or upgraded? I have a new edgy install
<Tm_T> upgraded iirc
<\sh> does anyone has a newly installed edgy (latest beta) with all package upgrades?
<Tonio_> \sh: I have it too...
<Tonio_> \sh: I have a recent edgy install with all upgrades
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> uhg
<\sh> konqui is intelligent
<\sh> a link pointing to the same opened page ... doesn't show the "open link in new tab" action
<\sh> I never saw this behaviour before...
<Tonio_> \sh: hehe, funky
* seaLne wonders where Riddell has got to
<Tonio_> !lastspoke Riddell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lastspoke Riddell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tonio_> hum, this misses :)
<Riddell> hmm?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey :), received my patches for 3.5.5 ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: cool, sebas confirmed this morning the kate fix for kdelibs works
* Tonio_ is packaging jabbin
<gnomefreak> is everyone aware konq. 3.5.4 and 3.5.5 has no boarders on some sites?
<gnomefreak> i say some because thats what i was told
<gnomefreak> http://forum.ship-of-fools.com/   is one of the sites
<gnomefreak> yuck
<gnomefreak> i think you can ignore than it does it with ff also sort of
<sebas> gnomefreak: What borders?
<gnomefreak> the scroll bar for most part
<gnomefreak> on that site i gave its only on the upper part of screen on FF its on the lower 3/4 of screen
<gnomefreak> bug 64824
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64824 in kdebase "Some sites with frames don't display properly in Konqueror" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64824
<gnomefreak> there is a screen hsot there
<gnomefreak> shot even
<sebas> On Dapper 3.5.4 I get the scrollbar
<gnomefreak> on edgy 3.5.5 i dont and reporter on 3.5.4 edgy doesnt either
<gnomefreak> so i am thinking its an edgy regression 
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: looks like konq doesn't like frames without options set
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: is that something that can be changed? or its the sites?
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: I think it is konqueror
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: add  scrolling="auto" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0"  to the frames and it works...
<gnomefreak> ok thnak you
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: but technically, that's an html issue...
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: you can't blame a browser if it doesn't understand the webmaster definition of "defaults" :)
<gnomefreak> i was thinking it was the sites but since FF does it it was weird
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: that's why those settings do exist
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: that's because firefox uses different "default" behavior for frames
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> i leave bug in your hands to decide if it will be fixed or not but i dont see this as a really important thing
* gnomefreak thinks today is gonna be a bad bad day
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: hum, the problem looks a bit more complex in fact ;)
<gnomefreak> ut oh
<Tonio_> I'm playing with the code and I don't understand I must say...
<Tonio_> I changed the code with a code that works on my websites admin panel
<Tonio_> only frames target is different
<Tonio_> on my website it works, but it fails with new targets....
<Tonio_> very nasty
<Tonio_> <FRAMESET ROWS="80,*" BORDER=0>
<Tonio_> <FRAME SRC="http://ship-of-fools.com/Ads/Pages/Bulletin_ad.html" SCROLLING=NO NAME="ad">
<Tonio_> <FRAME SRC="http://forum.ship-of-fools.com/cgi-bin/UBB/ultimatebb.cgi" NAME="body">
<Tonio_> hahaha ;)
<Tonio_> that's normal
<Tonio_> the right frame targets a pages that has frames that are defining this
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> good evening Hobbsee 
<sebas> So in fact, konqueror is fixed there :)
<Hobbsee> hey gnomefreak 
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: it looks like konqueror fails dealing with ROWS based frames
<gnomefreak> well im not too worried about telling this guy its the sites if infact it is its the other guy that worries me
<Tonio_> the code is correct, but  konqueror puts the second target in the first frame....
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: I'll play locally to really understand what is the problem and I'll report the bug
<gnomefreak> ty Tonio_ 
<gnomefreak> again i dont feel its "real important"
<gnomefreak> if there wasnt 3500 browsers out there than i would change my view on that
* gnomefreak still looking for a kubuntu package thats not too bad to package for practice :)
<gnomefreak> how bad is katapult to build?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it's mroe of a question on why you would...
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: cause i wan tto learn and i already did the gnu hello 2 times
<gnomefreak> want to
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: yeah I know but that's weird :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ahh, right
<Hobbsee> pick something that looks interesting
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: iirc, ksudoku isnt too bad, it uses cdbs.
<gnomefreak> other than the file changing its fun
<Hobbsee> ignore my changelog :P
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> gonna try it :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: wanted to work on kopete ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: indeed.  well, i'd like it to be fixed, really
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: and then to know how you did it.  *g*
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay, give me the infos you have ;)
<Tonio_> what is the problem ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: okay.  current kopete source is in edgy, newer kopete source is in kdenetwork. its' been split before, but we need to get it split again
<Hobbsee> ie, they havent released a separate tarball
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: so the kdenetwork version is more recent that's it ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: correct
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay, so why splitting it ?
<Tonio_> let's get it built with kdenetwork and that's it !
<freeflying> hi all
<Riddell> I'd rather not, it means changing stuff in rosetta as well as the archive
<freeflying> I'm finally here :)
<Riddell> and they might do another separate release
<gnomefreak> ksudoku (0.3.orig-1) should i leave the .orig-1 in there whem i change it to a 1ubuntu1
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: Riddell said why
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay then we have to extract the source from kdenetwork and upgrade the package......
<Hobbsee> !info ksudoku edgy
<ubotu> ksudoku: sudoku puzzle generator/solver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-4ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 119 kB, installed size 360 kB
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll do that today
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: dapper build
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: uh?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> ty
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: even so.  the dapper build was never that.
<Tonio_> once jabbin package is ready and I blogged about voip and kubuntu :m)
<Hobbsee> sure you havent grabbed debian's by mistake?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll let you know, should be done toonight
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: cool :)
<gnomefreak> im editing the debian change log
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/59504
<gnomefreak> i grabbed ubuntus version
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59504 in kdebase "Language packs broken in kde applications menus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
* Hobbsee wonders if anyone knows about that ^ whole issue
<Hobbsee> !info ksudoku dapper
<ubotu> ksudoku: sudoku puzzle generator/solver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 117 kB, installed size 356 kB
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's an old and resolved issue
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you can close the ticket
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i'm positive you didnt.  that version wasnt in dapper or edgy, as i've modified both :P
<gnomefreak> i got it from packages.ubuntu.com :(
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: try apt-get source ksudoku?
<Hobbsee> and check in debian/changelog where it's from
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> shoot
<gnomefreak> i cant do that :(
<gnomefreak> im on edgy with dapper pbuilder
<Hobbsee> grab the edgy one then?
<Hobbsee> they're not that different, iirc
<gnomefreak> and just change the depends to dappers versions?
<Hobbsee> why do you want to change it for dapper?
<gnomefreak> dont i have to with a dapper pbuilder?
<Hobbsee> *shrugs*
<Hobbsee> of course, you can always login to your dapper pbuilder, and grab the source from there if you want.  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> pick anything
<Hobbsee> i doubt it'll matter
<Hobbsee> even your weird version is likely to work
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what is the kdenetwork 3.5.5 kopete version ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: 0.12.3
<Tonio_> great thanks
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: done ;) I'll build and add the package on my repo so that we can test.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: then I'll explain you the process
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it's pretty easy
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sounds good to me.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: fancy testing jabbin ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: not at the moment?  
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay :)
<n8k99> hello there
<n8k99> imbrandon: howdy
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm adding kipi-plugins for kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: kopete is almost finished... I'm writing an ufe exception request too
<mhb> hey folks
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool, mdz is on holiday today though
<Tonio_> Riddell: can wait a bit, no emergency :)
<Tonio_> hi mhb
<Riddell> Tonio_: well, RC freeze is on thursday so can't wait too long
<Tonio_> Riddell: will be done today, don't worry :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm preparing sip/voip packages so that we can work on that in the uds... jabbin is finished, wengophone polished a bit, and I'll prepare other ones, like latest twinkle etc......
<Riddell> nice
<Riddell> I'll just sit and watch kdelibs compile again :)
<mhb> anyone looked at bug 35573 ? It's labeled incorrectly, at least ...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35573 in kdebase "No localizations available" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35573
<mhb> there is a lot of duplicates of this one, it is also confirmed by many people with enough details, IMO
<fdoving> hmm.. interesting.
<mhb> Tonio_: need jabbin tested?
<Tonio_> mhb: yes ;)
<Tonio_> mhb: http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org
<mhb> Tonio_: my voice is probably not as beautiful as Hobbsee's but I have little time
<Tonio_> mhb: I can't test it unfortunately
<mhb> oh
<Tonio_> my microphone doesn't work on ubuntu, but feel free to find another tester :)
* Hobbsee certainly does not have a beautiful voice :P
<Hobbsee> its' all high pitched.
* mhb has not yet met a girl/woman that had an ugly voice :o)
<mhb> aanyway, Tonio_ , when somebody else volunteers, I'm here
<Tonio_> mhb: great ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: any infos concerning kopete changelog ? that would be usefull for uvf exception request
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: they dont seem to have one
<Hobbsee> mhb: depends if they're screaming at you :P
<bddebian> Heya
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's an issue :) mdz will not accept if we don't have precise informations concerning the bugs closed
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll try to get the svn changelog.....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm sure there are many closed bugs, but without a changelog....... that will not help...
* Hobbsee cheers like a maniac.
<Hobbsee> ahem.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: true that.  mattr didnt have a current changelog for it on hand.  if we bug him, he might
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: can you do this ? he may know you better than I do :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: he doesnt
<Hobbsee> but i can try
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe thanks :)
<Hobbsee> later :)
<Hobbsee> let me celebrate a bit first :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: celebrate what ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: there are some evil maths quizzes that i have to pass for uni.  they're really horrible and unforgiving
<Hobbsee> i *finally* passed one of them
<Hobbsee> there are 6
<Hobbsee> and they regularly send me mad.
* allee congrats Hobbsee 
<Tonio_> congrats !!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I love mathematics :)
<Tonio_> they saved my studies several times :)
<mhb> Hobbsee: good work :o)
* mhb likes math as well
<Hobbsee> i dont mind it, usually.  but these quizzes are beyond horrible
<mhb> Hobbsee: you have an example of "horrible" ? :o)
<Tonio_> for example, while I got a 4/20 in phylosophy and 5/20 in german, I got 20/20 at Higher Leaving Certificate
<Hobbsee> i do, but..
<Tonio_> that helped a bit to get it ;)
<mhb> Hobbsee: link maybe?
<Hobbsee> http://rutherglen.ics.mq.edu.au/math136s206/quizzes.html
<Hobbsee> log in as guest, guest
<mhb> Hobbsee: which one did you pass?
<Hobbsee> mhb: 3
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: 4 should be accessible I think
<Tonio_> equations isn't the harder part
<mhb> hm ... it offers me a perl file
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> mhb: ah, you need adobe reader
<mhb> Hobbsee: no kpdf or the like?
<mhb> awww
<Hobbsee> yep
<jdong_> all you guidance gods out there, my DPMS timeout increases by like 2 hours every time I log in :D
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jdong_> Hobbsee: wrong jdong
<Hobbsee> ahhh...oops
<jdong_> Hobbsee: and that was pretty on topic :)
<Hobbsee> should i boot the other?
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* jdong_ goes onto launchpad
<jdong_> heh, apparently it's fixed in svn
<jdong_> never mind then
<trappist> what's with the move to not-kde-355 in the kubuntu repo?
<alain_> hello
<alain_> I have a problem with my sound system
<alain_> if i select automatically detect, system freezes for 5 sec, then I get a cpu overload warning
<alain_> if I manually select open sound system, everything is fine
<alain_> if I run artsd from command line, i also get the cpu overload
<alain_> i have artsd 1.5.4
<alain_> i can't find the artsd package in the bugtracker
<alain_> all i find is 
<alain_> libarts1c2a: 
<alain_> aRts sound system core components
<alain_> nobody here?
<mhb> alain_: sorry, this is actually no support channel
<mhb> alain_: the support channel is in #kubuntu
<alain_> mhb its no support request...
<mhb> alain_: it sounds like an unconfirmed bug, which is nothing the devs should be concerned about
<mhb> alain_: if you don't know the package for this bug file it under "kubuntu-meta"
<hunger> The cdrom icon on my desktop vanished recently. Is that a known bug?
<hunger> Its label is displayed and the icon appears when I touch it with the mouse.
<nixternal> what happened to the kde-3.5.5 repos?
<nixternal> did they get moved?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> distrowatched decided to publish them
<Hawkwind> Why on earth did they decide to do that
<Riddell> god knows, I e-mailed them
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> oh well, any plans on "re-releasing" them at all for updates and what not?
<Riddell> they're available under not-kde-355
<jdong> someone fill me in on the whole not-kde-355 thing?
<nixternal> haha ok..i seen that and just wondered
<mhb> hmm ... dist-upgrade and then install kubuntu-desktop or what will be the recommended upgrade procedure?
<mhb> I'd like to test exactly that what the users will be told to do
<Riddell> mhb: I'm undecided
<Riddell> but it doesn't seem like we can get a dist-upgrade that'll do the right thing
<Riddell> so probably dist-upgrade then install kubuntu-desktop
<fdoving> how does gnome-ubuntu handle that? 
<Riddell> they have a dist-upgrade tool that has special algorithms
<fdoving> we should get that too :)
<Riddell> it'll be an edgy+1 target to get one
<fdoving> nice.
<fdoving> i'll need to learn c++.
<Riddell> it's python
<_Sime> Riddell: FWIW, I've been hacking on mountconfig a bit to get the UUIDs working well. But there is little chance of that making the Edgy release considering that we are in RC territory already.
<mhb> I need to work without sleeping :o)
<fdoving> .. and python.. :)
<mhb> and learn to live without sleep
<fdoving> .. stop sleeping, stop eating.. stop other jobs.. stop spending time with family.. etc.
<Riddell> _Sime: ok, thanks
<_Sime> Riddell: it will have to be an update after we here have tested it.
<Riddell> should be do-able if the diff is readable
<Lure> Riddell: I am trying to update my dapper -> edgy 
<fdoving> hmm.. where is adept svn/bzr/cvs located? is it public? 
<Lure> Riddell: why does kubuntu-desktop get removed?
<Riddell> Lure: it's because of python
<Riddell> fdoving: kde svn, playground/admin
<Lure> Riddell: so just install kubuntu-dekstop after?
<Riddell> Lure: seems to be the best we can offer yes
<fdoving> Riddell: thanks.
<zorglu_> i just noticed that kernel-headers-2.6.15-26-386 package is no more availble, which channel should i use to talk about this ?
<fdoving> #ubuntu-kernel i guess? 
<zorglu_> ok thanks
<Lure> Riddell: will kde 355 land in edgy?
<_Sime> how come "Manager repositories" is always disabled in Adept in Edgy?
<Riddell> Lure: don't know yet, waiting on an answer from mdz 
<Riddell> _Sime: don't know that either, but it's a priorirty to get fixed
<_Sime> It's been like that for ages. I thought maybe I was missing some peice of info.
<Riddell> it could be, I really don't know
<nuku> oh one thing about kde355 anyone else notices the big delay for hiding the panel icon mouseover effects even when they are shown partly?
<Riddell> it was top of my list of things to look at then I got snowed under in there new releases
<nuku> (using the kubuntu.org packages on edgy)
<Riddell> nuku: yes
<Riddell> although it doesn't bother me
<toma> Riddell: that was a commit of dirk, let met dig up the details for you
<nuku> Riddell: ok just curious if i was the only one.. do you know if there is a bugs.kde.org entry for it?
<toma> nuku: one sec pls
<nuku> sure .. no hurry
<toma> Riddell, nuku: iirc it was a fix for https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=204728
<Ubugtu> bugzilla.novell.com bug 204728 in KDE "kicker consumes too much cpu time with a vertical orientation and a custom width of 49" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  
<toma> hmm, maybe i'm confused, this one might be better: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-commits&m=115995421220057&w=2
<nuku> it seems that it is already worked on it: " kickertip.cpp 	 	 593043	 3 days	 aseigo	 lower the time the tip shows except for taskbar, pager and clock where it makes ... "
<nuku> ah and the tags/3.5.5 has also been retagged for those files.. looks good :)
<xeros> hi
<fdoving> wow. xrdp is nice. 
<gnomefreak> are the 3.5.5 repos not working?
<Riddell> they're hidden
<gnomefreak> http://kubuntu.org edgy/main Packages is failing and its not even in the sources.list file like that
<gnomefreak> recently?
<sebas> They've been moved after distrowatch posted a link
<gnomefreak> today was only day they have been failing
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> can i have new one?
<Riddell> we'd need to interrogate you first to make sure you weren't the source of the leak to distrowatch
<gnomefreak> ok
<imbrandon> distrowatch posted a link ?
<imbrandon> wow ( /me gusess it was someone on the -devel ML )
<gnomefreak> distrowatch as in the website that posts new distros?
<xeros> gnomefreak: yes, someone gave them the link for the repos
* gnomefreak hasnt been to distrowatch since i got ubuntu during hoary
<imbrandon> heya Riddell gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: hello :)
<trappist> the link isn't really hard to find, yaknow
<trappist> if they found it the same way I did, they'll prolly find the new one the same way I did
<imbrandon> ohhhhhhhh qt4 php bindings , wow
<gnomefreak> trappist: im sure if someone got it they could have built their own so there are prolly many of them out there
<trappist> also true
* trappist doesn't see the harm
* gnomefreak sticks to official, imbrandon ,amarnth repos :)
<gnomefreak> with a jdong repo sometimes
<imbrandon> ouch
<gnomefreak> lol it wasnt that bad in breezy
* imbrandon could have done without the cursing
<gnomefreak> oh and Hawkwind if he gets it up for edgy
<Hawkwind> If there were 36 hours in a day it *might* be close to being done :P
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> take your time
<DaSkreech> Are the streams in Amarok all .ogg?
<imbrandon> no
<n8k99> DaSreech: no, many of them are mp3
<imbrandon> streams are what ever the source is streaming , it could be aac , oog etc
<imbrandon> ogg*
<imbrandon> heya n8k99
<mhb> hm ... dist-upgraded but kubuntu-desktop still refuses to upgrade (BREAK-upgrade) ...
<n8k99> imbrandon hi there
<n8k99> yikes just had a real window crash! scared the little girl!
<DaSkreech> Just wondering why we don't ship with .ogg streams by default
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, check the amarok faq, its listed in there as to why
<gnomefreak> mp3 smaller?
<n8k99> not many a lot of ogg streams?
<DaSkreech> We have to follow the Amarok defaults :(
<DaSkreech> n8k99: More than you think
<imbrandon> no DaSkreech but its the same reason
<DaSkreech> Ok 
* DaSkreech waits for the page to load
<imbrandon> basicly there isnt enough stable good ogg streams and if you know of them then submit them to amarok, end of story
* DaSkreech whistles and twiddles fingers
<DaSkreech> Ah. 
<DaSkreech> well the Vorbis.com site has a good selection
<imbrandon> sweet, well like i said, poke them
<DaSkreech> Has anyone made an attempt to collate some streams?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, probably not a developer no, you will ahve better luck in #amarok
<imbrandon> s/ahve/have
<DaSkreech> Well Iwas thining of just throwing up a wiki page and seeing if I could get it mentioned on fridge etc
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, and its not just getting a list, its getting a list of STABLE streams that have been there for months/years and will continute to be
<DaSkreech> I know
<DaSkreech> Which is why I want to know if there has been an attempt at gathering
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, great but again , #amarok , not really a development issue
<DaSkreech> Better to work as one than start something new
<DaSkreech> Good point :)
<DaSkreech> 3.5.5 this week?
* DaSkreech hates being out of the loop :(
* mhb hates data transfer limits 
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/71292/index.html   that does not mean kubuntu is releasing it but normally its close
<gnomefreak> Riddell: when you get time please pm and i will answer any questions you have.
<Riddell> gnomefreak: questions to what?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: the interogation ;)
<Riddell> oh well just "did you do it"?
<Riddell> or maybe, "did you do it, punk?"  to me more interrogating like
<mhb> Riddell: dist-upgraded but still couldn't install kubuntu-desktop (BREAK-upgrade) ... trying classical "upgrade" now
<gnomefreak> Riddell: no
<Riddell> gnomefreak: sorted :)
<gnomefreak> that was almost too easy :)
<Riddell> gnomefreak: it's at not-kde-355 by the way
<Riddell> mhb: so you did apt-get dist-upgrade; apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<mhb> Riddell: well, the equivalent Adept actions 
<n8k99> Riddell: i just got a size mismatch error 
<mhb> Riddell: then Adept refused to upgrade kubuntu-desktop
<n8k99> for apt-get dist-upgrade
<Riddell> n8k99: on 3.5.5?
<n8k99> yes sir
<Riddell> n8k99: it's updating just now, don't use it
<Riddell> gnomefreak: ^^
<imbrandon> heh
<n8k99> ok
<gnomefreak> ach
<gnomefreak> ack
<gnomefreak> ok i stopped it
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, no big deal, just ^c then restart it when its finished ;)
<gnomefreak> i did
<imbrandon> ( after an apt-get update )
<gnomefreak> i stopped it during update
<imbrandon> yea just dont reboot ;)
<gnomefreak> k
<nixternal> imbrandon: the stupid math thing gave you an issue ey?
<nixternal> i may just remove it for the time being, and see how much spam collects..i turned on a massively hacked akismet, so hopefully that will suffice
<imbrandon> nixternal, yea , it told me 7 x 9 wasent 63
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> i will go through and look at the code for that
<imbrandon> nixternal, i use a diffrent one that checks against rtbl and no issues yet
<nixternal> link me if you get a chance
<imbrandon> one sefc
<imbrandon> sec*
<imbrandon> err actualy is the A* one but it dosent do the math stuff
<Tonio_> Riddell: bug 64907 > you can approve :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64907 in kopete "3.5.4+kopete0.12.2-0ubuntu1 -> 3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu1 UVF Exception Request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64907
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hey !
<imbrandon> heya Tonio_
<Tonio_> imbrandon you should commit your kds changes to bzr....
<Tonio_> imbrandon if you don't they'll be overwritten by next upgrade
<imbrandon> Tonio_, i tried but bzr kept timing out
<Tonio_> imbrandon ah ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon want me to give a try ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, no they wont, whomever does the next update will have to commit it it wont let the same version upload ;)
<imbrandon> sure
<Tonio_> imbrandon well if you follox the process to upgrade kds, you have to checkout svn to get the package :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon that's why this would overwrite the current package....
<imbrandon> right i did , infact i was the first, but as i said it times out for me 
<Tonio_> but yes, I can understand your point of view....
<imbrandon> no it wouldent becouse as soon as you dput it it would reject it
<Tonio_> hum, I'll try to commit toonight, maybe I'll have more chance :)
<imbrandon> as being the same version
<imbrandon> e.g if you bzr checked it out right now and dch -i it would be -55
<imbrandon> if you tried to dput that it would reject it
<Tonio_> imbrandon true :)
<imbrandon> but yea if you wanna try to commit it cool i only changed the kubuntu-artwoirk-usplash.postinstall
<Tonio_> but let the person packaging before redoing everything is unfair ^^ ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, i agree
<Tonio_> imbrandon btw it is not your fault
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon I just packaged jabbin today to prepare the uds... I'll try to package any qt/kde voip client to that we can talk about that, compare and make a choice for edgy+1
<Tonio_> that's important I think
<imbrandon> yea i was thinking the same thing ther was/is a bounty for it from paris uds
<imbrandon> but no one ever did it
<imbrandon> have you tried the twinkle that was sugested?
<Tonio_> and maybe goldenear forget me with wengophone now jabbin is packaged :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon yes I did
<Tonio_> imbrandon very nice, but sip dedicated only, and no video support on the way......
<imbrandon> Tonio_, btw did you see that wengophone was putting stuff in /opt 
<Tonio_> but technically it is a very nice sip client
<Tonio_> imbrandon hehe yes, I packaged it to put everything in /opt :)
<imbrandon> video is not important to me, infact i would be happy if it DIDENT have video
<imbrandon> as 99% of people dont have cams let alone working cams 
<Tonio_> imbrandon in fact, as it is a multiplateform client, it is coded to have the same files in one folder only, like an ms application or googleearth
<Tonio_> and the "less dirty" way to do in that case is /opt
<imbrandon> yea but if it go's in the repos stuff cant go into /opt iirc
<Tonio_> imbrandon yes I agree, but sip is in my opinion to complicated for Joe
<Tonio_> I think the default solution has to be an IM, with jingle support for example
<Tonio_> maybe the solution will be kopete, who knows :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon hu ? 
<imbrandon> if they would fix kopete to use the new jingle yes
<Tonio_> if it goes to the repos ic can't be /opt ?
<Tonio_> is that a policy violation ?
<imbrandon> no debian policy says no stuff in /opt iirc , i could be wrong
<Riddell> it's correct
<imbrandon> opt is for 3rd party only
<Tonio_> hum.... I don't remember this.... I'll have a look
* gnomefreak didnt get any kubuntu updates just gnome-volume nad gksu
<Riddell> although I'm pondering about asking if we can use /opt for kde 4
<imbrandon> yea so we can have both
<Tonio_> well, I can change the package to put everything in /usr/share/wengophone.... that wouldn't make any difference
<imbrandon> 3 and 4
<Tonio_> but I think a binary file in /usr/share is REALLY worst than in /opt
<imbrandon> Tonio_, yea that would be better imho
<trappist> I've always viewed /opt as a place for statically compiled stuff I can keep around from distro to distro
<Tonio_> that's not policy convenient but better in my opinion
<Tonio_> imbrandon but okay, let's go with the strict policy application
<gnomefreak> trappist: i use it for stuff i compile like FF and TB
* Tonio_ upgrades wengophone
<Tonio_> imbrandon appart from that, how was your test with riddell ?
<Tonio_> unstable I assume ? :)
<imbrandon> well i could never hear anyone
<imbrandon> but they could hear me
<imbrandon> sooooo , dunno really
<trappist> gnomefreak: but everything I've ever installed that went to /opt because the package said so, was like that: a 3rd party package, statically compiled so as to be distro-independent.  I personally put other stuff like fonts in there, but I've come to expect that only distro-independent stuff will be there.
<imbrandon> phone , brbr
* n8k99 scratches head, still wondering what jingle is
<gnomefreak> the sound bells make?
<gnomefreak> :)
<n8k99> oh! how simple
<DaSkreech> The project?
<mhb> I don't like /opt .o) a bit late, I know 
<Tonio_> imbrandon the problem is that a log file chmoded to 777 in /usr/share isn't really better
<Tonio_> but well....... wengophone is a mess anyway :)
<mhb> hm, Adept upgrade failed as well, I'm going to bed
<mhb> good night all
<Tonio_> imbrandon I'm patching to disable all logging
<Tonio_> that's the best I can doo
<jdong> can someone enlighten me on kde-355 vs not-kde-355??
<DaSkreech> Round one!
<Lure> Riddell: it looks like dapper -> edgy requires the following steps: update, dist-upgrade (will remove kubuntu-desktop), dist-upgrade (to get upstart instead of sysvinit), install kubuntu-desktop, dist-upgrade (to upgrade kde-guidance) and still plenty of python packages are "kept back"
<DaSkreech> Sooo reinstall then for those lucky to have a /home partition
<fdoving> that's a bit complex to the regular desktop user.
<fdoving> is it possible to make a new kubuntu-desktop-6.10 package that fixes everything?
<jdong> fdoving: dist-upgrader works around that quite well
<jdong> why can't we get a kde frontend to taht?
<Lure> jdong: I hope we can get one for edgy+1
* Lure rebooting - hope I will be back after upgrade ;-)
* Lure is back on upgraded dapper->edgy
<imbrandon> jdong, not-kde-355 becouse someone leaked it to distrowatch
<jdong> imbrandon: I see. so it's not meant for the public eyes? 
<imbrandon> no, it never was announced , and stated developers only
<imbrandon> its not even released yet
<jdong> ah, I see
<imbrandon> jdong, and as far as dist-upgrader no one has written a kde front end
<imbrandon> but it has been asked for anyone that wants to, go for it
<jdong> imbrandon: I am aware of that; and I figured it was one of those "go do it" type of things :)
* jdong is an absolute klutz when it comes to any kind of gui work
<jdong> if there's not yet a cli client to dist-upgrader, I might hack that out :D
<jdong> because dist-upgrade is simply not doing the job anymore...
<Riddell> the problem is the lack of konsole part in pykde
<Lure> Riddell: I think there was some discussion to have CLI version for server - this would be still better than just dist-upgrade
<jdong> I
<jdong> sorry
<jdong> I'd settle for a console frontend to dist-upgrader anyday
<nuku> ruby/korundum has a libkonsolepart ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon I just finished wengophone, but I had to patch to stop logging to files, since a 777 file in /usr/share is really weird too...
<insanekane> im sure you are aware, but anyway, google just bought youtube
<Hawkwind> Yeah, definitely quite old news unfortunately
<insanekane> Hawkwind: oh, whats new then ?
<Hawkwind> Nothing new at the moment.  Though I'm watching sports news to find out all the good info in life :P
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-10
<Tonio_> Riddell: kubuntu-meta with kipi-plugins uploade
<Tonio_> +d
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> which reminds me I need to fix k-d-s for accessibility
<Tonio_> ah, what are the changes you'll provide ?
<Riddell> spelling fixes
<imbrandon> hum what provides /usr/local/include/qt4/Qt/qobject.h
<Riddell> nothing, it's in /usr/local
<imbrandon> well the qt4 headers
<imbrandon> checking for Qt headers in default path... trying different pathes
<imbrandon> checking for /usr/local/include/qt4/Qt/qobject.h... not found
<imbrandon> ...
<imbrandon> qt4-dev ?
<nuku> more libqt4-dev i guess
<Riddell> nothing will be in /usr/local
<Riddell> really
<Riddell> if it depends on being in /usr/local is broken
<imbrandon> yea it was looking there becouse i dident have it in /usr/lib/qt4
<imbrandon> i installed libqt4-dev and it foudn them
<imbrandon> found*
<imbrandon> oh wow this sucks
* imbrandon go's back to python-kde
<Riddell> imbrandon: what are you doing with python-kde?
<imbrandon> well i /was/ going to make a dist-upgrader in php-qt becouse i already know php very well , but the php-qt segfaults too much SO i'm looking at taclking it in python
<imbrandon> since that seems to be the thing now-a-days
<imbrandon> but my python isnt all that great , thus trying php-qt first
<Riddell> err, the blocker with upgrade tool is the lack of embedded konsole in pykde
<imbrandon> whatcha think ?
<Riddell> best help would be packaging the latest pykde to see if the embedded konsole works
<Riddell> it needs a switch passed to it to turn on embedded konsole
<imbrandon> ok will do
<imbrandon> i thought the new one was already in
<imbrandon> kk
<Riddell> no
<imbrandon> pykde3 right ( not 4 )
<nuku> may i suggest ruby? libkonsolepart works fine there with korundum ;-)
<imbrandon> nuku, well i know -0- ruby tbh, leaste i know c++ well ( too long to develop ) php well ( php-qt sucks ) and python a little 
<imbrandon> that and all the python libs are already in the distro ;)
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes, pykde3
<Riddell> nuku: no, it's written in python
<nuku> ok python kde binding beeing in main is an argument :)
<imbrandon> ahh yea ok, got the new version , packaing it up now, seems we had a svn snapshot before
<Riddell> it being written in python is the larger argument
<nuku> no point in starting a discussion there anyway as it seem :)
<nuku> just stroked through my mind that korundum is really nice :)
<imbrandon> yea i checked it out when the markey said something but the thought of learning a new lang isnt high on my list atm ;)
<imbrandon> nuku, ^
<nuku> yeah so it will be :)
<imbrandon> ugh python-kde3 ( even the old one ) is ftbs
* jdong watches the tumbleweeds blow by
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you remove kde 3.5.5 from your repo ?
<Tonio_> I have to patch ark since the ark-part desktop file is broken...
<jjesse> hux
<jjesse> quick question, in the logout menu does hibernate only show in laptop users or does it show for everyone in edgy
<freeflying> jjesse: to me, hibernate can't show on my ibook, but has on my desktop computer
<imbrandon_> Tonio_: no its moved to not-kde-355 since someone leaked it
<jjesse> freeflying: thanks for answering my question
<imbrandon_> jjesse: it only shows on computers that support it afaik
<jjesse> imbrandon_: thanks
<Tonio_> imbrandonwhat 'leaked' means ?
<jjesse> what was leaked?
<imbrandon_> Tonio_: someone told the public about the url
<Tonio_> ah okay
<jjesse> join #ichthuzx
<jjesse> doh
<freeflying> kde bug #391672
<Hobbsee> what the...
<Hobbsee> my kate is crashing like crazy.
<crimsun> well if you stopped poking it...
<jdong> Hobbsee: your kate is krashing liKe krazy?
<Hobbsee> and it's crashed again...
<Hobbsee> look, i'm just trying to open the files :P
<jdong> are they gnome files... because there's this new feature in kate.... j/k ;)
<Hobbsee> no, they're standard c++ :P
<Hobbsee> http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/
<Hobbsee> ie http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/katebacktrace and http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/katebacktrace2
<jdong> did you do a recent upgrade without logout/login?
<Hobbsee> k-d-s?
<jdong> hmm, that shouldn't do it...
<jdong> i can't get my kate to crash on 3.5.5
<jdong> hmm
* jdong looks for some C files
<Hobbsee> and 3
<Hobbsee> they're c++ files
<Hobbsee> jdong: http://online.mq.edu.au/pub/COMP125/assignments/ass/IPlist.h is one
<Hobbsee> and also IPlist.cpp, which has the same thing in it
<jdong> Hobbsee: both opened just fine in kate
<Hobbsee> jdong: try ctrl+a, ctrl+s, ctrl+c
<Hobbsee> i've had it crashing doing the first two
<Hobbsee> just hitting ctrl+s does it
<jdong> ah, got it!
<jdong> took all three, plus a mouse click
<Hobbsee> sometimes ctrl+a, and a click
<Hobbsee> ahhh...is that it
<jdong> so Hobbsee, you're not crazy
<jdong> the click does it
<jdong> when everything is selected and you click
<jdong> similar traceback
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> there's a backtrace3 there too
<jdong> hmm
<jdong> perhaps a 3.5.5 regression
<Hobbsee> what's weird is that it seems to only be those files.
<jdong> yeah, I'm trying some other files
<jdong> and it's not crashing
<Hobbsee> that's really weird
<jdong> well, it's easily reproducable with those files
<jdong> :-/
<jdong> either way, it's really late for me... I should really be sleeping
<jdong> or I'll be really groggy tomorrow
<jdong> which generally prompts me to throw fits at everyone in #u-d and #k-d
<jdong> expecially since bug 57872 hasn't been fixed yet HINT HINT HINT
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57872 in gnome-power "regression: pressing power button no longer brings up logout dialog" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57872
* jdong storms off to bed
<Hobbsee> jdong: how's that abug?  :P
<lnxkde> jdong : KDE 3.5.5 out?
<jdong> lnxkde: developers only
<jdong> lnxkde: not really intended for general usage
<lnxkde> nice updates on it?
<jdong> lnxkde: bugfixes
<jdong> most are unnoticeable
<lnxkde> :)
<jdong> it's nothing to jump all over, honestly
* lnxkde hopes first usable KDE4 is out soon
<orkid__> keeping dreaming
<Hobbsee> GAHHHHHHH!
<Hobbsee> both kate *and* kwrite are unusable due to this bug.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: you love emacs anyhow.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: heh.  no, i want to copy and paste text with ease.
<Hobbsee> hey cool, there is a patch for it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: yeah, though that crashing is weird, doesn't happen with kate if you select first the file from sidebar
<Tm_T> atleast didn't crash here after that routine
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-commits&m=116022418923427&w=2
<Tm_T> thanks, I'll read that
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> interesting
<Hobbsee> which means i'm going to poke for it to be fixed, before i go mad.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: ok, can you try if what I just explained helps as temporary?
<Tm_T> or is that something different
<Tm_T> I used Kate all yesterday night
<Tm_T> with no sigle crash
<Tm_T> sidebar = file list
<Tm_T> I'm not at home so can't help more
* Hobbsee checks
<Tm_T> thanks
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: well, if they've found the crash problem, and fixed it, that means that we can
<Tm_T> yes, but I mean as temporary workaround so you don't need to be without Katepart
<Tm_T> this is workaround for you until it's repackaged
<Tm_T> to avoid ripping pants etc ;)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: at the moment, i cant even select the file nwo, without it crashing.
<Tm_T> wow
<Tm_T> I wonder what's different in my system
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: it only happens with certain files
<Tm_T> I see
<Tm_T> oh well, you can't win all the time ;)
<Tm_T> I'll test it more when I get home
<xeros> Tm_T, Hobbsee: I found that kate crashes on my system only when I have files with first line empty
* Hobbsee tries to find out if she can just rebuild one package, isntead of all of the source
<xeros> when I put some characters in first line and even delete them later kate doesn't crash
<xeros> today evening I'll try new packages of kdebase and kdelibs for dapper - I've seen they have been repackaged yesterday evening
<Hobbsee> hmm.  kubuntu.org is down anyway
<xeros> Hobbsee: not for me, I'm downloading the dapper packages now
<Hobbsee> interesting.  they've been renamed
<xeros> Hobbsee: yes, they bacame too public and they were going private for developers and testers only
<Hobbsee> xeros: right...
<xeros> I wonder when Riddell is going to build koffice 1.6 - it seems that the kde team is ready to publish them and now they have a week for packagers to make binary packages
<Hobbsee> dunno.  Riddell might not be the one to build them.  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> hi el 
<el> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> right.  i'll stop whinging
<Hobbsee> Riddell's latest packages have fixed it.
<Hobbsee> but they didnt have the versoin number bumped, so they didnt auto download.  grumble
<xeros> Hobbsee: thanks, I found dapper updated packages but I missed edgy's packages. I reinstalled the kdelibs packages on edgy and it helped to me, too :)
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Tonio_> hi
<xeros> hi Tonio_
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: so where's the kopete to try?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm waiting mdz to approve uvf exception request
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, i saw that
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: where's the deb of kopete, or is it not built yet?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ?
<Tonio_> let me check
* Hobbsee is fishing thru the repo, but cant see it
<Tonio_> hum, looks like I removed it.... I only have the source package....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: let me reupload :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ahh :)
<Tonio_> 1 minute
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: are you using knetworkmanager ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> I noticed I had issues since I use 3.5.5
<Tonio_> kdeinit fails to launch it on session restore
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: never saw that problem ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: in fact I have a blank space in the systray, but the icon never appears, and I have to kill the process and restart to get it working
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i had problems before i redid the session config
<Hobbsee> ah yes...
* Hobbsee just made a new saved session to combat that.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: how did you workarround ?
<Hobbsee> i've noticed that happening a couple of times though anyway, yeah
<Tonio_> you manually save your session ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes, it doesn't happen very often
<Tonio_> for example on logout, it works
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i get an empty one, load what i want, then manually save that, adn load that
<Tonio_> on shutdown and reboot, I have the issue
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the point is I don't know if that's a knm issue or a kdeinit one....
<Tonio_> all I know is that the problem appeared with 3.5.5
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: true.  i never logout
<Hobbsee> yep
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you should see kopete now
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll contact timo, we'll see
<Hobbsee> getting it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: did you end up getting a changelog?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I did something using the svn-changelog yes
<Tm_T> is there any way to restrict usage of repository?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: you can use apache or proftpd filtering systems
<Tonio_> Tm_T: but apt doesn't support authentification
<Tonio_> Tm_T: you can restrict by IP or domain, limit the download speed etc.......
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I'm talking about problems with kde-355 repository leaking to too public
<Tm_T> that's just the curse of teh internet, everything know everything
<Tonio_> Tm_T: well the only solution is probably to "deny from all" and allow our IP addresses manually
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> Tonio_: tell that to riddell ;)
<Tonio_> that can be made easy with a web interface writting a .htaccess file
<Tonio_> Tm_T: hehe, I will :)
<Riddell> I can't do that on the server
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah...
<Tm_T> I assumed so
<Tonio_> Riddell: no write access ?
<Tm_T> there should be some reasonable solution for that
<Riddell> putting it at a less official URL should be fine
<Tonio_> Riddell: how about a .htaccess file in 3.5.5 deb folder only
<Tonio_> Riddell: that is not hard to...
<Riddell> that apache doesn't let me to do much in .htaccess 
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, htaccess needs to be activated in your virtualhost's config
<Tm_T> you don't even have to mention that repository to people, they use browser
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there a proftpd on the server ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: .ftpaccess also exists :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: then the best solution is a testing server, externalized
<Tonio_> Riddell: you could use mine for example, I can handle it, no bandwidth issue
<Tm_T> Tonio_: apt-get can be piped thru ssh or some other autheticationed protocol?
* Tm_T is going wild with ideas
<Tonio_> Tm_T: hum.... should be possible, but hard to handle in my opinion
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> Tonio_: auth in website -> automatically adds ip to allow list perhaps?
<Tonio_> Riddell, Tm_T: I assume an https with key authentication would work also
<Hobbsee> .....
<Hobbsee> distrowatch published the repos?
<Tm_T> dunno but I have seen "noob users" who has no idea about testing had 3.5.5 and whined, so, somehow they've gone wild
<Riddell> Tonio_: apt doesn't do https
* Hobbsee tries to remember who the reporter we had in here was.
<Hobbsee> ugh.  great.
<Riddell> we had a reporter in here?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, yes I just saw that in the logs
<Tonio_> http://kubuntu.org/packages
<Tonio_> the problem is that it isn't hard to find if you search a bit......
<Hobbsee> Riddell: someone was writing something about something.  *tries to get her brain to recall*
<Tonio_> Riddell: how about removing dirlisting on that folder, to start ;)
<Tonio_> hi goldenear
<Tonio_> goldenear: I packaged jabbin yesterday, fyi
<goldenear> Tonio_: great :)
<goldenear> is it on a repository ?
<Tonio_> goldenear: http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org
<Hobbsee> !seen silver_hook
<ubotu> I last saw silver_hook (n=matija@BSN-61-66-55.dsl.siol.net) 1d 15h 31m 44s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<goldenear> I'm going to try it right now ! :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do you have a name of the reporter on distrowatch?
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there a mysql server on that machine ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: we can do a quick php script that allow or not downloading according to the guy IP address
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no
<Tonio_> and store them in a mysql database
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's not that important
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay :)
<Hobbsee> apparently this guy was from TUX.
* Hobbsee pokes fdoving 
<Riddell> Hobbsee: when where?
<Tonio_> imbrandon ping ?
<Hobbsee> oh fsck....
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/kubuntu-devel-2006-10-08.html - search for silver_hook
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'd imagine for http://www.tuxmagazine.com/
<Hobbsee> it's been mentioned in front of the guy, by people in the channel, including myself asking jucato to test it.  whether he's connected to distrowatch or something, i dont know.
<goldenear> Tonio_: do you want to try jabbin voip ?
<Riddell> and fdoving gave him completely the wrong answer on where to get kopete
<Hobbsee> i told him properly later
<Hobbsee> that's where i saw the guy, and found out he was a reporter
<Tonio_> goldenear: I can't... my microphone doesn't work
<goldenear> :(
<goldenear> Tonio_: about that, I have found something strange yesterday: the mixer in kde is not as complete as alsamixer... and that's a problem for me
<goldenear> indeed, the control to set my internal mic volume is not available in kmixer but it is in alsamixer
<goldenear> (and the control reported as internal mic is kmixer is not the internal mic)
<Tonio_> goldenear: report a bug at kde ;)
<goldenear> I would like to find where this bug comes from first...
<goldenear> Tonio; I've found the bug. I guess it's also why your internal mic doesn't work:
<goldenear> 1) in kmix (and alsa mixer) I see two mic controls: internal mic and mic... internal mic is a wrong indication as both internal mic and the external mic jack use the mic control
<goldenear> internal mic is useless and should not be used! (and should not be displayed)
<goldenear> 2) mic volume as only effect on direct monitoring, not for recording (or voip)... the volume for recording is "capture"
<nuku> 3) "capture" in kmix does not change "capture" in alsamixer here :/
<goldenear> so to recorde something you have to set the record source (mic), set capture on and set the capture volume (mic volume as no effect on that and mic monitoring
<goldenear> 3) the same here :)
<goldenear> 3) seems to be the bug
<goldenear> I've happy you can confirme it nuku :)
<goldenear> nuku: what sound chip do you have ?
<nuku> ICH6 / SigmaTel
<nuku> not really clear why this happens ... as the capture mixer control has cvolume which looks correct
* jdong wakes up and begins piecing together the UVFe request for ktorrent 2.0.3
<goldenear> nuku: my sound chip is an intel hda (my computer is a centrino 2 laptop)
<goldenear> so the issue may be with intel chips...
<goldenear> Could someone with an other sound chip confirm the bug ?
<jdong> goldenear: I have an intel hda. what's up?
<goldenear> jdong: so I guess you have the same problem
<jdong> goldenear: what problem? I just came in
<goldenear> capture control in kmix as no effect
<goldenear> but capture volume control in alsamixer works
<nuku> goldenear: i think i have found the bug
<goldenear> really ?
<nuku> the curprit is that the capture device is tagged as canCapture and canRecord 
<nuku> but the mixer is only added  if (canCapture && !canRecord) 
<goldenear> seems logical
<nuku> lets see if it works when i comment this out :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just notices about:konqueror went back to media:/ with your packages
<Tonio_> Riddell: the very strange thing is that the patch is still there and applies correctly....
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea what got wrong ?
<nuku> yes .. now i have all the mixers twice but one does work indeed.. :)
<goldenear> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't understand how that's possible
<Tonio_> the patch is kubuntu_73_nomediaioslave_mounthelper.diff
<goldenear> nuku: not very easy to fix..
<goldenear> capture control have to be managed differently than others then...
<goldenear> an other possibility to fix this would be to set capture volume = capture source volume
<goldenear> I mean if mic is selected for capture, then the mic volume control would set the capture volume control too.
<goldenear> (and then it become useless to display the cature mixer is kmix)
<nuku> hmm. well alsamixer does handle this in another way here.. mic volume does not have a slider just an capture flag.. the mic volume is only affected in playback...
<jdong> who do I subscribe to UVFe's?
<Riddell> jdong: ubuntu-archive
<Riddell> mm, maybe that's wrong actually
<jdong> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> mdz and kamion
<jdong> the wiki's down...
<jdong> ok
<goldenear> nuku: the same for me... mic volume in alsamixer (and kmix) has only effect on playback
* jdong asks in #u-d just to be sure
<goldenear> That's why I suggest it could have effect on capture when mic is selected as capture source
<Riddell> jdong: universe or main?
<jdong> Riddell: main
<jdong> ktorrent
<Riddell> ubuntu-release
<Riddell> that's the dudes
<jdong> k
<Riddell> but also make sure you tell me the bug number too 
<jdong> Riddell: bug 65066
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65066 in ktorrent "UVF Exception Request: ktorrent 2.0.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65066
<nuku> goldenear: well problem might be that other cards may allow setting a capture volume for mic.... so its not really easy to handle.. 
<jdong> look ok to you, Riddell?
<nuku> goldenear: so matching alsamixer might be the cleanest solution i guess....
<goldenear> nuku: indeed
<Riddell> jdong: do you have debs to test?
<jdong> Riddell: building them as we speak
<Hawkwind> jdong: 2.0.3 for Dapper or Edgy ?
<Hawkwind> Ahh, I'd guess Edgy since you requested UVF
<jdong> Hawkwind: first for edgy, then definitely I'll backport it to dapper
<jdong> grr, have to update my edgy pbuilder
<jdong> stupid development release :)
<Hobbsee> hey now.  the newer kernel is good :)
<jdong> yes,. but the constant need to refresh my pbuilder is not :)
<Hobbsee> my system boots now, and doesnt regularly overheat quite so badly.  i'm not complaining.
<jdong> hehe
<jdong> Edgy's gonna be a nice release
<jdong> grr, KSS doesn't remember my DPMS timeout
<jdong> across logouts
<jdong> the bug's in malone
<jdong> a fix is apparently committed
<Hobbsee> kss?
<jdong> kde system settings
<jdong> guidance, actually
<jdong> the display tool
<jdong> I set a timeout of 2 minutes, logout, and it turns into 2 hours
<jdong> then it turns into 5 hours
<jdong> :)
<jdong> my computer wastes a bit more power each time I log in!
<jdong> yay
<jdong> k, breakfast time
<jdong> will come back when shiny new ktorrent builds
<Hobbsee> ah
<jdong> and please tell me I'm not going crazy and it's actually a bug in guidance :)
<Hobbsee> you're going crazy.
<abattoir> jdong: i have that bug too
<jdong> abattoir: awesome (in the sense that I'm not psycho)
<abattoir> :P
<jdong> Riddell: I'm uploading a tarball with source and deb packages for ktorrent 2.0.3 to the UVFe
<jdong> I'm testing them now , and they work great for me
<jdong> if others want to help me test it out, that'd be great
<jdong> should show up on bug 65066 as soon as it finishes uploading
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65066 in ktorrent "UVF Exception Request: ktorrent 2.0.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65066
<jdong> which would be now :)
<claydoh> hmpf
* claydoh just fifnshed compiling the source
<claydoh> such time and effort i wasted :)
<claydoh> but I will test your deb post haste
<jdong> sorry claydoh :)
<jdong> claydoh: I already said earlier that I was building them :D
<claydoh> don't be shoulda figgered someone would be on this
<claydoh> pluys I didn't check in here 
* jdong testing Sabayon 3.1 download, 35K up and down
<jdong> perfect
<jdong> there's not terribly much groundbreaking in the new point release
<jdong> most of the important fixes I've already isolated as 2.0.2-0ubuntu2
<jdong> but there is a private tracker cheating bug that's been fixed in 2.0.3
<jdong> really annoying if you belong to one of those private trackers
* claydoh knods knowingly
<Riddell> xeros: are you doing some sort of weird query thing?
<Riddell> koffice needs testing ** deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/not-koffice-16/ edgy main
<jdong> lol
<jdong> not-koffice-16
<jdong> something like koffice-16-developers-only might work better
<jdong> or even koffice-16.broken.and.will.delete.data :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing koffice
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea if kde uvf er will be accepted ? just to know :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: koffice-16-on-crack :P
<jdong> hehe
<Riddell> Tonio_: we need to wait for mdz to wake up
<Hobbsee> Riddell: try calling him :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe
<Riddell> koffice seems good to me
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, except I now have 3 krita entries in kmenu :)
<Tonio_> one in graphics, and two in office
<Riddell> I have one in graphics and one in office
<nuku> i have two in graphics and one in office :)
<Tonio_> nuku: hehe :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like there is 2 different desktop files, since the desc is different
<Tm_T> Krita?
<Tm_T> there was commit related to it
<Tm_T> SVN commit 594164 by berger: make krita appears in the "open with" menu and appears only once in the kmenu
<Tm_T> this was in 1.6 branch
<Tonio_> Riddell: the "shouldn't be there file" is kde-krita_jpeg.desktop
<Tonio_> this is the one that appears twice in the menus here
<Tonio_> Riddell: /usr/share/applnk/Office/krita_jpeg.desktop
<Tm_T> those should be installed to .hidden gategory iirc
<Tonio_> Tm_T: even more simple, patching the desktop file to hide
<Tonio_> Hidden=true
<nuku> wasn't it NoDisplay=true?
<Tonio_> nuku: both work
<nuku> i see
<Tonio_> nuku: but yeah, the common way is NoDisplay
<Tm_T> Tonio_: heh, that works too :p
<Tonio_> Tm_T: hehe, yes, that's a kde secret, but shhhhh, nobody should know !!!
<Tonio_> I just think Hidden is more logic and simple
<Tonio_> imbrandon are you there ?
<nuku> yes Hidden sounds more intuitive :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/24
<Tonio_> Riddell: in case you want the patch :)
<Tonio_> others krita_*.desktop have the NoDisplay tag
<Tonio_> haha, just read jono bacon story ;)
<Tonio_> amazing that joining a channel can result a d-line on freenode
<Tm_T> Tonio_: ?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: where what story?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: on planet ubuntu
<Tm_T> I see, read it too ;) ->
<Tonio_> Tm_T: fancy testing this ? -> #asdfg
<Tonio_> hehe
<seaLne> can any kmail imap users do me a favour and start an email then save it as a draft and tell me if it saves in the imap drafts folder and local drafts aswell?
<Tonio_> seaLne: one sec
<Tonio_> seaLne: local
<seaLne> it saves it in the imap drafts aswell for me, strange
<seaLne> do you have a drafts folder defined in your identity?
<Tonio_> seaLne: nope
<seaLne> mine is set to be on imap
<seaLne> identity-> modify -> advanced -> drafts folder
<Tonio_> _Sime: ping (for when you're arround)
<nuku> seaLne: works here as it should be... drafts are only stored in the imap folder
<seaLne> weird
<nuku> seaLne: KMail Version 1.9.5 btw
<seaLne> ah i'm still 1.9.4
<seaLne> it will be interesting to see if that makes a difference as this has happened previously for me
<nuku> seaLne: http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/3_5_5/kdepim.txt can't find anything related there ..
<seaLne> i think if it is fixed its just something weird that causes it
<nuku> at least its better than loosing the mail at all :)
<seaLne> yep :)
<sebas> Is the kate crash fixed, if so, where are the packages now? :-)
<Riddell> yes, packages at not-kde-355
<Riddell> you have to delete your cache and use --reinstall
<Tm_T> roger
<DaSkreech> yes?
<Tm_T> hmm, ok, was that crash involved to file starting with empty line?
<Tm_T> cause I had just crash, everything was ok until I clicked line with text :p
<bddebian> Heya
<DaSkreech> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya DaSkreech
<sebas> When's UDS Mountainview exactly?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuDeveloperSummitMountainView
<sebas> thx!
<sebas> thx4repo@riddell, too
<Riddell> sebas: which one?
<sebas> not-kde-355
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about that, I contacted canonical's agent, but didn't receive any response yet.... I will have to make my own arrangement, probably
<Lure> sebas: seen bug 64978? We should probably be more conservative regarding the choosen battery icon...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64978 in kde-guidance "powermanager icon sometimes shows fully charged when not" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64978
<Lure> sebas: any ideas on memory leak issue - see bug 64969
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64969 in kde-guidance "kde-guidance-powermanager applet leaks memory rapidly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64969
<sebas> Lure: I agree that we should use the full battery icon only when we're really near-full
<sebas> And now with your explanation, I finally understand the point of this BR
<Lure> sebas: ok, I can change this 
<sebas> Sure, go ahead.
<sebas> I was thinking about the same.
<sebas> Note that my notebook sometimes finishes at 98% with loading, and that's desirable behaviour
<sebas> If  I unplug it at 100% and then replug it at 98%, it should not start loading again, since that would wear out the battery too much with too little benefit
<Lure> sebas: yes, this is why I would to 5% less then the battery icon level (55 for 60, 95 for 100, 35 for 40...)
<sebas> So I gues > 95% is a good choice
<sebas> And then stretch the middle field some more
<Lure> sebas: but we cannot control charging/dischaging - this is done by HW
<sebas> going red at 38% is overdone as well (that's > 1h on my notebook)
<sebas> No, we can't indeed.
<sebas> My point was that 98% is 'full enough' for the full icon
<Lure> sebas: right
<sebas> I'll have a look now if I can find anything that could cause the memleak (are we appending to some list endlessly in the poll code? for example)
<Lure> sebas: another point - we never display empty battery at all as we have it at 2%, which is probably below critical level (when most have auto hibernate on)
<sebas> Lure: Ah, right.
<sebas> Do that <10%, maybe?
<Lure> sebas: I am thinking about 20% for red and 7-10% for empty
<Lure> maybe even 5 would be better than 2 as it is now
<Lure> sebas: you laptop goes red on 38%? in code it is 20%...?
<sebas> Lure: 18% then ;)
<sebas> Too early anyway, I've 4hrs
<Lure> sebas: ok, then lets try 5 (empty) and 15 (red)
<sebas> Sounds good
<sebas> Lure: Change looks good
<sebas> And it feels even better =)
<Lure> sebas: funny is that I did not notice it until I read the report today ;-) - it looks like we are looking into powermanger too much ;-)
<sebas> Lure: I had a feeling of it not being quite what I want, but did not really consider it because it would not be mathematically correct
<sebas> This way it makes much more sense
<sebas> Lure: pychecker is quite nice, btw.
<Lure> sebas: newer used it for powermanager yet, but I know as I am pushing my developers at work to use it ;-)
<sebas> Lure: If did a quick check, but I'm hesitant to fix lots of warnings right before a release
<sebas> I'll do a later run and fix things, after Edgy is out
<sebas> Maybe we can even integrate it into the EBN
<Lure> sebas: I would fix the obvious ones and we can get some testers from svn in this channel
<sebas> Lure: I didn't see anything critical, some dead code, some warnings, lots of crap in dcopext :-)
<_Sime> Tonio_: pong
* Lure is checking...
<sebas> I'm afk for a bit
<Lure> sebas: true, not much to be concerned too much...
<Lure> anybody here knows how can I get rights to change Importance of bugs (at least for some packages like kde-guidance, kdeadmin, knetworkmanager...)
<sebas> _Sime: Sunday's my birthday, drop in for a drink if you've time :)
<_Sime> seaLne: 30?
<_Sime> sebas: 30?
<sebas> (That goes for everyone here, actually, though I doubt many live in an acceptable distance to drop by )
<sebas> _Sime: Hm, 30 yeah :D
<sebas> I'm not realising this yet
<_Sime> sebas: I thought you were a little bit closer to my age...
<sebas> _Sime: Which is how much exactly?
<_Sime> sebas: Are you going away for the weekend?
<_Sime> sebas: I'm 9 months old than you.
<sebas> Don't think so, I planned to go to Stuttgart but I prefer some time at home after all the travelling lately
<sebas> _Sime: That's *nothing* :D
<trappist> Lure: members of ubuntu-qa can do that
<sebas> Uhm, Saturday is my birthday, the 14th
<sebas> I'm off for a bit now, laters!
<Lure> trappist: thanks - have joined, hope I get accepted (is there any page how to get accepted)?
<Lure> sebas: what is your feeling about bug 64053? should we workaround for this user? (for example, my noname desktop properly claims "desktop")
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64053 in kde-guidance "does not recognize ibook as a laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64053
<trappist> Lure: you get sfflaw (there's one other guy who can do it, I forget his name) to bless you
<gnomefreak> trappist: sfflaw does it dh... can do it but normally he sends people to sfflaw
<trappist> Lure: you'll be expected to have read, understood, accepted, meditated on and embraced https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks
<Lure> trappist: I have done this in Dapper time...
* Lure reading latest version...
<sebas> Lure: How about we do something like if formfactor == "laptop" or powermanage.hasBattery():  ... ?
<Lure> sebas: that is probably better, only problem is when battery is not present (temporarily)
<sebas> Lure: Hm, dunno
<sebas> Check for more "laptop-specific items"?
<sebas> Such as hasAC ?
<Lure> sebas: I would not trust hasAC (see also bug 64933)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64933 in kde-guidance "Tooltip when on battery" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64933
<sebas> :/
<sebas> We cannot trust HAL
<Lure> to all: any user here with machine that reports anything else as "laptop" or "desktop" when executing "lshal | grep formfactor"
<Lure> particularly ppc users...
* sebas off for a bit again
<imbrandon> Lure, my ppc says 'unknown'
<Lure> imbrandon: laptop or desktop or server ;-)?
<imbrandon> laptop ( ibook )
<Lure> imbrandon: so you can confirm bug 64053
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64053 in kde-guidance "does not recognize ibook as a laptop" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64053
<sebas> imbrandon: lshal |g ac|g adapter ?
<sebas> alias g="grep" of course
<imbrandon> true
<sebas> Good.
<imbrandon> and confirmed Lure
<fdoving> Riddell: what is the proper way of getting kopete 0.12.2 for dapper? i can see the source in dapper-backports, but not the binaries.
<Lure> imbrandon: what is output of "lshal | grep ac_adapter
<imbrandon> sorry was afk one sec
<imbrandon> fdoving, its in binary NEW ( but i have it in my repo if you wish to have it )  deb http://imbrandon.com/packages dapper kopete
<fdoving> imbrandon, i know you have it, i just have a message in my awaylog, by riddel, saying i told some-guy the totaly wrong way of getting kopete 0.12.2.. and i gave him your repo.
<fdoving> that was for dapper that is.
<imbrandon> lure , ac_adapter.present = true , info.capabilities and info.category
<imbrandon> fdoving, ahh
<jdong> fdoving: urg, I think I need to request a re-backport of kopete
<fdoving> he was a reporter for tuxmagazine.org, so i'm sorry if he published the repo links without contacting you. i told him it would be a good idea to ask you before publishing though.
<fdoving> jdong: probably :)
<jdong> fdoving: that backport was done when the infrastructure was half-broken....
<imbrandon> jdong, no its backported , its just in binary NEW
<jdong> so I think the binaries ended up in a black hole :)
<jdong> imbrandon: I asked kamion a while back to take them out of binary new
<jdong> and he said that he did it
<jdong> and it's still not there
<jdong> anyway, that needs to be followed up on
<imbrandon> well its still there, i'm looking right at it
<imbrandon> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+queue
<jdong> imbrandon: ah, ok, I didn't know that existed in LP
<nuku> oh btw the packages.ubuntu.com page is missing the dapper-backports in the distribution dropdown box :)
<jdong> nuku: I've poked him about it before, and he didn't respond... maybe you should try :)
<imbrandon> nuku, cool , and i'm sure you filed a bug against ubuntu-web right ? hehe
<jdong> imbrandon: can you be my ktorrent uploader? :)
<jdong> imbrandon: bug 65066
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65066 in ktorrent "UVF Exception Request: ktorrent 2.0.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65066
<jdong> just approved
<nuku> erm actually i did not file a bug.. just happend to see it some time ago but as i am using edgy now i forgot about it ;)
<imbrandon> nuku, https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-website/+filebug
<imbrandon> jdong, sure i will get to it tonight , DO NOT ASK 2 PEOPLE THIS TIME PLEASE
<jdong> LOL
<jdong> assign the bug to yourself so we don't run into that again :)
<jdong> I didn't actually ask the second person last time.... he kind of found it on his own :)
<imbrandon> heh, ok , i'm off for 3 hours or so, bbian
<imbrandon> bbiab*
<fdoving> see you.
<Riddell> fdoving: it should be backports
<Riddell> if it's not there we need to poke jdong 
<fdoving> ok, he knows about it now.
<jdong> Riddell: I've poked kamion about it.. it's in the NEW queue
<fdoving> i guess the TUX guys are better off with imbrandons packages than compiling from backports sources.
<imbrandon> fdoving, ah yea i talked to the TUX reporter directly
<fdoving> imbrandon, good :)
<imbrandon> i set him up witht the backports way
<imbrandon> it will be out of the NEW que by the time its published
<Riddell> jdong: didn't know backports had a n queue
<imbrandon> i thought you wanted it "right now"
<fdoving> i thought -he- wanted it "right now".
<imbrandon> Riddell, yea it gets stuck in BINARY new 
<imbrandon> in dapper
<imbrandon> Riddell, see konversation , libvisual, etc etc etc are all still stuck https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+queue
<Riddell> imbrandon: humph
<Tm_T> anyone know way to disable that "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:" etc from apt-get, it's just extra noise I don't need
<Tm_T> rather have it behind separate command
<nixternal> sudo apt-get autoclean
<nixternal> ;)
<imbrandon> Riddell, my thoughts exactly, i just realized it today
<nixternal> autoremove rather
<Tm_T> noo, I won't do that
<imbrandon> nixternal, yea but alot of those i still want, mine reports xorg ;)
<Tm_T> exactly
<nixternal> doh
<nixternal> mine took kubuntu desktop..so i just reinstalled it
<nixternal> that fixed a lot of bugs of mine too
<nixternal> hehe
<Tm_T> linux-headers-2.6.17-9 linux-headers-2.6.17-9-generic python-libxml2 python-dbus linux-generic
<nixternal> although i am back to pressiing alt+f7 to fire up kdm again
<Tm_T> that what it offers to me ;)
<nixternal> 2.6.17-10-386
<nixternal> hrmm..i love the /cmd in konversation
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> nixternal: /exec in irssi
<nixternal> yup
<jdong>  /cmd find /?
<imbrandon> nixternal, you should really install linux-generic
<nixternal> hahaha
<jdong> :)
<nixternal> imbrandon: difference is big?
<nixternal> that is default with the -386
<imbrandon> ok really gone bbiab, yea big diff 
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> will do now
<jdong> nixternal: you should use generic
<fdoving> Tm_T: apt-get unmarkauto packagename'
<Tm_T> nixternal: difference is many letters in package names ;)
<nixternal> hahaha
<Tm_T> fdoving: ooh thanks
<Tm_T> though that's only workaround
<fdoving> Tm_T: 'apt-mark unmarkauto packagename' that is.
<nixternal> i have been so busy with school crap the past 2 weeks i kind of fell off here a little bit
<Tm_T> I can't get that list back later, right?
<fdoving> you can take a look at /var/lib/apt/extended_states
<fdoving> i'm not sure.
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> roger
<fdoving> you can always backup the file :)
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> sounds stupid
<Tm_T> all I want is apt-get to show them only by demand
<fdoving> ah.. i don't know if that is possible.
<xeros> Lure:   system.formfactor = 'unknown'  (string)
<Tm_T> sounds stupid
<Lure> xeros: what kind of machine?
<fdoving> Tm_T: unmarkauto will remove the 'auto-installed' tag in /var/lib/apt/extended_states for the package.
<Tm_T> because, haven't seen any other app screaming all the time some thing like "these you don't need anymore?!"
<Tm_T> fdoving: yeah, so nogo
<xeros> Lure: desktop - p4 ht
<Lure> xeros: "lshal | grep ac_adapter"
<xeros> Lure: nothing
<Tm_T> fdoving: but thanks
<Lure> xeros: good - thanks for testing this
<xeros> Lure: and it's not edgy but dapper, sorry
<Lure> xeros: does not make a difference really (hal is not that different)
<fdoving> Tm_T: no problem, i'll continue investigating this, it's very annoying when you actually use apt-get alot. (as i do).
<xeros> Lure: I use dapper on desktop at home and edgy on laptop at work
<nixternal> 2.6.17-10-generic
<nixternal> whee
<fdoving> Tm_T: are you aware of 'apt-get remove --auto-remove <pkg>' ? will remove deps.. like aptitude does :)
<xeros> Lure: it seems that my laptop with edgy is recognized properly - I used Kubuntu Device Database and it send info as laptop, power management seems to work properly there, too - it's HP compaq nx9005 with Athlon XP Mobile 2500+ (Barton)
<Lure> xeros: it is only problem with ppc laptops (it seems, due to missing dmidecode) and they are reported as unknown (same as your desktop)
<Lure> sebas: you were right - hasBattery() is OK, as it now reports also true even if no battery is present (but there is battery bay for primary battery) - this was changed with my mult-battery refactoring
<Lure> sebas: so I will do: return properties["system.formfactor"]  == "laptop" or self.hasBattery
<fdoving> Tm_T: there is no setting to just get rid of the message, but you can have apt-get automatically remove the packages for you, if you set APT::Get::AutomaticRemove "true"; in apt.conf :)
<Tm_T> fdoving: but that's exactly what I don't want
<fdoving> i understand that. but i guess you'll have to make a patch for apt then :)
<Tm_T> mooh
<Tm_T> I start to hate Kword
<Tm_T> this is ridicolous, 1) write text 2) change font & colour settings 3) write more text 4) repeat 2 and 3
<Tm_T> and, without changing text colour, I'm looking white text in white background
<Tm_T> "fun"
<Tm_T> Bah, I give up, back to forking Kopete. ->
<abattoir> Tm_T: i'm looking at black text in a black bg ;)
<abattoir> Tm_T: hi, btw :P
<Tm_T> hey :)
<Tm_T> hmm, abattoir, like to test something?
<abattoir> Tm_T: sure, what?
<Tm_T> abattoir: open files in kate, close, reopen it and see if those files appear in "Open recent" list
<abattoir> Tm_T: yes, they work as expected here
<Tm_T> hmh
<abattoir> Tm_T: i have 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1
<Tm_T> same ofcourse
<Tm_T> abattoir: check package date from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<abattoir> Tm_T: i dont think i'd have the packages from not-kde... if it was updated there
<Tm_T> abattoir: iirc it is updated there
<Tm_T> 2006-10-04 21:28 says mine
<abattoir> Tm_T: i'm sure mine is after that, let me double-check
<abattoir> 05-10 02:28
<Tm_T> weird
<abattoir> (DD-MM HH:MM ofcourse)
<abattoir> hh:mm rather :P
<abattoir> everyone has access to not-kde-355? or do you need to have your IP in a list or something?
<_Sime> So, will Edgy get KDE 3.5.5?
<Tm_T> abattoir: iirc no
<Lure> _Sime: not sure yet - I think Riddell is waiting for approval from mdz
<Riddell> Lure: I got it, I'll upload tonight
<Lure> Riddell: great 
<fdoving> approval for 3.5.5?
<fdoving> then maybe i should stop compiling on the ibook :)
<fdoving> imbrandon: how did your crosscompiling project go? 
<Tonio_> Riddell: mdz approved kopete, I'm uploading it
<imbrandon> gah
<imbrandon> tonio .......
<imbrandon> bah never mind
<imbrandon> so nice of him to check the channel log and/or bug report that he scorned me about last time
* imbrandon grumbles
<DaSkreech>  imbrandon: Just checking what happened with podcasts?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, me and sladen been super busy with other things
<DaSkreech> Cool As expected :)
<imbrandon> they will resume probbably after edgy's release
<imbrandon> jdong, query
<imbrandon> fdoving, good actualy, i got it all working ( mostly )
<imbrandon> fdoving, sometime tonight i'll post some details on my blog
<fdoving> nice.
<fdoving> looking forward to it :)
<imbrandon> i just got in and am catching up on mail etc
<fdoving> gnite.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-11
<jdong> well well, if it ain't a new version of kopete
<Hawkwind> For dapper ?
<Tm_T> jdong: already old ;)
<Tm_T> and I'd like to see one small change in package, richtext should be disabled by default, not enabled imo
<jdong> heh, 0.12.3 is old?
<Tm_T> jdong: for me yes
<Tm_T> (svn here)
* jdong throws up hands in despair
<Tm_T> =)
<jdong> I give up on Backports... now back to porting Portage to Ubuntu :D
<Tm_T> haha
<nuku> apt-get install stage1 :)
<Hawkwind> jdong: Do you have a repo of your own where you keep everything you backport ?
<jdong> Hawkwind: it's called dapper-backports :)
<Hawkwind> Ah ok.  I thought that was yours but I wasn't sure :)
<jdong> :)
<Hawkwind> I didn't know if yours was like mine where it's just 3rd party and not something the distro lists/supports or whatever
<jdong> Hawkwind: well, it's recognized as "official" backports but of course there's no real support for it
<jdong> the whole concept of backporting new software is pretty unsupported in nature :)
<Hawkwind> Heh.  I know that oh to well from my days with Mandriva
<jdong> of course, unsupported != not useful to a vast audience of users
<jdong> most average ubuntu users seem to have backports on
<crimsun> and we do use sharp pointy objects when he breaks things.
<jdong> hehe
<jdong> would you guys be happier if I put on a scarlet letter? :)
* jdong changes his forum avatar to a scarlet F for Flashplayer
<crimsun> no, that was an honest mistake
<crimsun> what I can't stand are people who knowing enable dapper-backports only to whine when stuff breaks
<crimsun> knowingly, even
<jdong> likewise
<jdong> I remember an irate user just terrorizing me because a unison backport broke compatibility
<jdong> while it was clearly discussed in the request ticket that the benefits greatly outweighed the consequences
<Hawkwind> crimsun: I totally agree.  I've had users do that with my Mandriva repo in the past.  They know what backporting can do to their system, yet they whine when it breaks.  Very annoying
<jdong> Hawkwind: yeah, it worries me to make backporting too easy :)
<jdong> one part of me feels that I'm gonna get nipped in the behind for prevu :)
<imbrandon> jdong, you show it by giving people prevu ( big mistake imho but thats my 0.2c )
<jdong> imbrandon: it's a safer mechanism than what people are doing in the forums to get their latest crack :-/
<jdong> I thought it was the lesser of two evils
<jdong> and plus, honestly in my days of backporting nothing terrible has come out of development sources
<imbrandon> the lesser would be to educate them to do it the correct way ( and everyone would benifet )
<jdong> they either don't compile, or don't work correctly while installed
<jdong> well, yeah, sure, but that only goes as far as the user's willing to learn
<jdong> there's competition for "simplest ways" of doing things, sadly
<jdong> and "sudo alien ktorrent_for_fc5.rpm" apparently wins over pbuilder + pdebuild
<imbrandon> still dosent make it right 
<jdong> I don't think it's wrong to write a frontend to pbuilder for the average user to try
<imbrandon> ok then tell them WHY and the correct way
<jdong> I've put up enough "this is not supported" disclaimers
<imbrandon> true pbuilder is better than alien but that just give people one more way to fubar their system
<jdong> imbrandon: some people choose to live a bit more on the bleeding edge I guess :D
<imbrandon> and only marginaly batter if you dont understand the whats and wheres and whys
<imbrandon> great , then those people need to run the development version and help with the solution , not become part of the problem
<imbrandon> your not gonna convince me ;)
<jdong> I know I'm not gonna convince you
<jdong> and I'm gonna stop trying :)
<imbrandon> and if you say they cant run the developemnt version then they dont need to be rolling their own debs
<Riddell> time to make those buildds sweat
<imbrandon> dont get me wrong though, i think it could be a great tool, to help developers , not marketed at the "public"
<jdong> did kde 3.5.5 get approved or something?
<Hawkwind> Those that don't do backports will never be convinced by those of us who do.  It's an on going battle in every distro
<imbrandon> jdong, yup yup
<imbrandon> Riddell, is 3.5.5 going up ?
<jdong> Hawkwind: a bit of walk a mile in someone else's shoes, no? :)
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, i do backport, infact i provide some myself ;) i just dont think "joe" should do the,
<imbrandon> them*
<Riddell> jdong, imbrandon: yes
<jdong> imbrandon: well, that is your opinion then :)
* jdong doesn't dare bring up portage on ubuntu again :)
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: I feel 'joe' can do them for their own personal system, but if they don't really know what they are doing then not put those things they backported up for the public
<jdong> I personally don't feel we have the right to restrict what 'joe' does with his ubuntu box
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, and thats where the problem lies, once they do two or 3 they tend to post the debs ;) 
<jdong> if he wants to break it, go right on ahead...
<imbrandon> jdong, very true, but making it easy for him to break i do think is wrong
<jdong> that's one way of viewing prevu, but I see it as a safer alternative to other ways joe would want to break his system...
<jdong> argh, kopete uses newer cdbs now
<jdong> do Pocket PC's sync well with the kdepim stack?
<jdong> (I know, completely changed the subject)
* jdong in market for new phone
<jdong> and he's unfortunately eyeing a smart phone because it's cheap
<imbrandon> jdong, good call on the php5 as that would make all the modules and alot of other things cause to be rebuilt
<jdong> imbrandon: I'm usually good about knowing what not to touch :)
<jdong> unfortunately that mostly comes from hands-on experience :)
<jdong> (unfortunately for my hard drives that have to bear with reimaging, that is)
<jdong> imbrandon: I'm not wild about cupsys (bug 65177) either
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65177 in dapper-backports "cupsys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65177
<jdong> though I do believe it's a good idea to get the referenced bug fixed in dapper-updates
<imbrandon> ye that needs soem major testing, better for -updates if required
<jdong> not to mention backports can't really maintain cupsys all that effectively
<jdong> pitti's gotta watch over cupsys for security...
<jdong> imbrandon: do you have any clue about bug 56733?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56733 in dapper-backports "tomcat5 requires GCJ even though sun-java5-jre is installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56733
<jdong> I am not that familiar with the way java stuff is packaged around here...
<imbrandon> nope, i wouldent touch it, but i dont screw with java
<jdong> yeah
<jdong> I don't think the original bug is that severe anyway
<jdong> I don't see the big deal if it pulls in a couple gcj packages
<jdong> I might poke doko or some other java whiz about it tomorrow
<jdong> btw, thx for the ktorrent upload :)
<imbrandon> np
<imbrandon> close the bug if you will
<imbrandon> please
<jdong> imbrandon: will do
<imbrandon> woot 3.5.5 is comming accorss -changes, i bet the buildd's are sweating Riddell
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tm_T> ?
<Hobbsee> jdong: around?
<jdong> Hobbsee: sure
<jdong> Hobbsee: let me guess.... kopete?
<Hobbsee> no, actually
<jdong> lol
<Hobbsee> although i should poke you over that
<Hobbsee> :P
<jdong> well, you might wanna tweak your cdbs-ing a bit before talking to me then :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: why so?  what have i done now?
<nuku> kde 3.5.5 just hits the ftp officially ;)
<jdong> Hobbsee: your build-dep on cdbs is too tight for dapper :)
<jdong> fix it :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: for which kopete?  backport 0.12.3 by now :P
<jdong> Hobbsee: yeah, for kopete, it just ftbfs'ed on me :)
* Hobbsee didnt do kopete 0.12.3 :P
<Hobbsee> !info cdbs edgy
<Hobbsee> !info cdbs dapper
<ubotu> cdbs: common build system for Debian packages. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.46ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 428 kB
<ubotu> cdbs: common build system for Debian packages. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.34ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 77 kB, installed size 392 kB
<Hobbsee> ahh right
<Tm_T> AHH!
<Tm_T> We have new Kopete already, BUT!
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: but?
<Tm_T> I'm still waiting the website, I was giving to you, opening
* Tm_T hates nights he spend doing crap
<Hobbsee> ah
<Tm_T> 1h to wake up, soo... \o/
<jdong> ahem, imbrandon....
<jdong> imbrandon: maybe if you looked at the package I prepared for ktorrent it wouldn't FTBFS :D
<jdong> patch -p0 < debian/patches/kubuntu_02_r586445_choke.patch
<jdong> patching file libktorrent/torrent/advancedchokealgorithm.cpp
<jdong> Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n]   -> Aborting with an error
<imbrandon> yea i'm fixing now
<imbrandon> shush
<jdong> :D
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tm_T> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-commits&m=116052927432371&w=2
<Tm_T> This one, I would like to see it in.
<Tm_T> you know how important that is when you get tooltip with 800x600 image
<Tm_T> "whoa someone covered my desktop with dogs face"
* Tm_T testing it
<imbrandon> jdong, ok fixed and uploaded
<jdong> thankie imbrandon
<imbrandon> and i never look at precompiled packages as they cant be uploaded ;)
<jdong> imbrandon: I had dsc, orig.tar.gz, diff.gz in there too
<imbrandon> ahh oh well done now ;)
<jdong> I just tarballed my pbuilder/results folder out of convenience :)
<imbrandon> next time just upload it somewhere and give a url to the dsc file , thats convenience ;)
<imbrandon> dget rocks ;)
<Tm_T> ugh that resizing is good :)
<jdong> imbrandon: that requires me to have upload space :D
<jdong> which was ironically discussed at tech board
<imbrandon> upload space? as in webspace? i can give you space ( i host lots of people free )
<imbrandon> why was webspace discussed at the TB ?
<imbrandon> heh
<jdong> imbrandon: someone proposed for launchpad to offer a ~username space to all ubuntu members
<Tm_T> =)
<imbrandon> oh , i missed that, anyhow do you need some web space? i can give you a gig or 2 of storage
<Tm_T> Kopete contact list is fun when it has 96x96 contact pics =)
<Hobbsee> jdong: that'd be nice
<Hobbsee> :P
<imbrandon> jdong, give me 10 minutes to set it up, i assume you know how to ssh and all that correct ?
<jdong> imbrandon: that would rock
<jdong> imbrandon: and yes I know how to ssh :P
<jdong> :)
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon 
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, is one of my "customers" for webspace and buildd ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jdong> :)
<imbrandon> anyhow brb , i'll set it up now and give you the login info in just a sec
<imbrandon> 2 gigs of space enough? i hope i dont have to explain no pr0n/mp3s/warez etc etc etc
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: aww darn :P
<imbrandon> lol
<jdong> imbrandon: 2gigs is plenty
<jdong> and of course that's a given :)
* Hobbsee quickly deletes her naughty stuff off there
<Hobbsee> :P
<imbrandon> hahah
<imbrandon> ok jdong ready?
<jdong> sure, imbrandon
<imbrandon> ok your url is http://www.buntudot.org/people/~jdong/
<imbrandon> login " ssh jdong@buntudot.org "
<imbrandon> password 123456 , login and change it asap
<jdong> thanks
<imbrandon> anything you put in ~/public will show on that url
<jdong> awesome
<imbrandon> anything else is private onyl for you
<imbrandon> 2gb limit but i can up it if you need it
<imbrandon> just ping me
<jdong> I don't think I'll ever hit that limit :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> all i ask is you dont run processes when you are not loged in ( e.g. irssi + screen ) and no stuff that will get me in trubble like mp3's warez pr0n etc etc etc
<imbrandon> other than that , its all you
<jdong> ok
<imbrandon> should have php etc etc , if you nedd some mysql or something lemme know
<imbrandon> i'm flexable
<imbrandon> s/nedd/need
<jdong> again, I don't think I'll need that either :D
<jdong> I'm not too demanding :D
<imbrandon> right right just letting you know, also if you ever buy a domain etc etc etc i do hosting CHEAP or free
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Is that on DH or somewhere else ?
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, DH
<jdong> imbrandon: will keep that in mind
<Hawkwind> DH allows you to run screen/irssi ?
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, yea you can run anything but you are limited to 60 cpu minutes a day
<imbrandon> thus i use it for some other scripts
<imbrandon> ( you have to compile irssi if you want it though , they onlt have ircII installed )
<imbrandon> only*
<Hawkwind> Wow, I honestly didn't know that
<jdong> imbrandon: did you also remove ktshell_bash.patch from ktorrent?
<jdong> imbrandon: I beleve that was adopted upstream too
<imbrandon> jdong, no, i guess we'll see in a bit
<imbrandon> i'll keep an eye on it
<imbrandon> jdong, and you might wanna change the foe index.html i put in there "Welcome jdong, remove this file is you wish"
<imbrandon> ( or just rm it )
<imbrandon> while i'm in the control pannel does anyone else need webspace ?
<Hawkwind> I need about 400GB if you got that much :P
<imbrandon> lol
<Hawkwind> Hard to believe I'm using almost 60GB of my 200GB already
<imbrandon> 1167.022 MB (0.6%)  	202780 MB  	
<imbrandon> useage / total , for me
<imbrandon> so i'm using about 11GB
<Hawkwind> Not bad
<Hawkwind> Mine is mostly rpm files.  Dating back 3 versions of the OS ago
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/temp/Kopete-Big-01.png
<imbrandon> eww nasty theme
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: You around by chance ?
<Hawkwind> Hah, damn auto messages!
<Tm_T> imbrandon: well, uhh, what's nasty?
<Hawkwind> Wow!  Mr Reiser killed his wife and has just been arrested.  Last I had read she was missing and they had no clue to where she was
<Tm_T> Hawkwind: so now you already judge him without trial?
<Tm_T> ;)
<Hawkwind> I'll still use his FS though :P
<Tm_T> "quilty until proved otherwise" =)
<jdong> imbrandon: *cough* *cough* drop ktshell patch *cough* cough
<jdong> maybe save yourself the misery and use my *tested* sources? :D
<nixternal> crimsun: if you are around, have some spare change, i mean time...and know a little bit about hostap to help a guy on the east coast out, give me a ping
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: FYI........I've now got the SoS Edgy repos in place.  Feel free to test the E17 stuff and let me know if you have any issues
<Jucato> abattoir, Hawkwind do either of you use Yahoo Messenger?
<nixternal> Jucato: you need to test?
<nixternal> im up for a few more minutes
<Jucato> nixternal, ah no thanks... I'm not on my pc today.. :(
<nixternal> ahh, ok ;)
<beligum> Hi all, is there a way to intercept a keystroke and block the event from passing to other apps in userspace?
<Riddell> _Sime: know anything about this? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-October/021652.html
<freeflying> Riddell: we now use Dejavu Sans defaultly?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: i believe so
<Riddell> freeflying: yes
<freeflying> Riddell: then we'd reconfigure if we use zh_CN, or we can not make Chinese displayed correctly
<Riddell> why doesn't chinese like it?
<Riddell> freeflying: it's not changed since dapper
<freeflying> Riddell: we just have alias of chinese fonts in sans and serif
<_Sime> Riddell: Displayconfig probably added that extra flag to xorg.conf.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: were you going to release 3.5.5 officially?  seeing as it's in edgy repos, and all
<Riddell> Hobbsee: we (KDE) will release it today
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah right.  i was surprised to see it in edgy repos before release, that's all.
<Riddell> needed to get in before rc freeze
<Hobbsee> good point
<Tonio_> hi
<Riddell> freeflying: so what needs done?
<freeflying> Riddell: can we switch back to sans or sans serif
<Riddell> _Sime: that would have been added when he ran displayconfig in systemsettings right?  not by displayconfig-hwprobe.py
<Riddell> freeflying: do you know where it would have changed?
<freeflying> Riddell: k-d-s
<Riddell> freeflying: have you installed kde 3.5.5?
<freeflying> Riddell: tried it recently
<Riddell> freeflying: so it might be an issue with kde 3.5.5?  I seem to remember there being some font patch that had to be changed
<freeflying> Riddell: no, I've done fresh installed using recently edgy's install cd
<_Sime> Riddell: displayconfig.py
<mez> hmm - would it be possible to do like we did with k3b-mp3 and like - make an amarok package that enables mtp and njb ?
<Riddell> are the libraries in main?
<Mez> Riddelll: no - thats why I'm asking about it... mtp and njb arent supported in kubuntu - but it's nice for media players to work with amarok
<Mez> it'll only build against main right though?
<Riddell> well amarok is in main
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a patch for kdeutils (ark_part is currently broken), want it or should I wait for 3.5.5 to be in main to upload that ?
<Riddell> if you want to separate those amarok plugins into separate source packages then sure
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's in main, you can upload now
<Tonio_> Riddell: great, thanks ;) I missed that
<Mez> Riddell... seperate sources packages is uber annoying to do
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm gonna try another setting for compressed files... lots of people appreciate the tar and zip ioslaves...
<Tonio_> Riddell: the ark-part give the same functionnality but with all formats, so it can be interesting using the kpart instead of the app directly
<Tonio_> _Sime: sorry for yesterday :) will be there toonight, so ping me ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you include my kate patch in kdelibs ?
<Mez> Tonio_: did you update that katapult version ?
<Tonio_> Mez: nope, need me to do it ?
<Tonio_> Mez: freeze is today, maybe it is a bit late except if it fixes big issues
<Mez> thought you were adding in that patch ?
<Mez> it fixes a major issue
<Tonio_> Mez: if it is a patch, no pb, if it is a upstream release, that's an issue :)
<Tonio_> Mez: can you paste me your patch ?
<Mez> Tonio_: you already did it accroding to 
<Mez> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/katapult/katapult_0.3.1.3-0ubuntu4/changelog
<Tonio_> Mez: ah this one ;) yes but I missed the bug id ;)
<Mez> ;)
<Tonio_> Mez: sorry I though you were speaking about a new patch
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: he did in his not-kde repos.  thanks very much for that.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay, that's just because I don't see the patch... look like commited in the tarball directly, as 3.5.5 wasn't officially released ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i'm not sure.  all i know is that it got fixed, adn therefore my assignment stopped crashing constantly
<Riddell> Tonio_: the kate patch should be in the kdelibs source orig
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes okay, I was searching in debian/patches :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm reuploading kdebase too, since kubuntu_73 is incomplete.... _Sime forgot to add the about:konq patch in it...
<Tonio_> I'm upgrading the patch and will remind he also has to include this in it
<Riddell> Tonio_: upgrading to what?
<Tonio_> Riddell: need to fix launch.html file, changing media:/ to /media
<Tonio_> Riddell: _Sime forgot to add that to the nomediaioslave patch as we did recently, so his upgraded patch miss this
<Mez> hmm... can I set up a local directory for apt ?
<Mez> do it's like deb /home/mez/myarchive/
<Tonio_> Mez: did you generate the PAckages.gz and SOurces.gz files ?
<Mez> Tonio_: , I'm actually thinking of just grabbing a copy of the amarok branches and kde 3.5.1 branches form kubuntu.org
<Mez> rather than just having the .debs
<Tonio_> I must say I never tried to do this.... but I know kpackage can be configured to use a local folder as repo, you can give a try
<Mez> (at the moment I just have a huge folder full of debbs I want to install
<Tonio_> Mez: well the best way is to set a local repo
<Mez> plus stuff I probably have on my system already
<Tonio_> Mez: for example install lighttpd, and a cron to generate the packages.gz and sources.gz files
<Tonio_> Mez: that's the way I do for my personnal repo
<Mez> Tonio_: , set up a webserver I know... but I'm being lazy - and this is so I can install stuff for my pc that isnt currently internet connecte
<Tonio_> Mez: well set a local webserver :)
<Tonio_> Mez: that'll work even without any internet connection available :)
<Mez> Tonio_: , but that then means downloading the .deb's anyways
<Mez> I just have packages I want to install - I'll just make a folder full of .debs and do a huge dpkg -i *.deb
<Tonio_> Mez: I dont' follow you.... that means downloading the source package and debs yes, and install them locally
<Tonio_> ah! that's just temporary ?
<Mez> ... ?
<Riddell> apt supports file:///
<Tonio_> Mez: do you need to do that only once or will you have to make usage of this often ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, but the .gz files are needed anyway
<Mez> Tonio_: once - bascially fresh install, I want some stuff like libmad, etc etc
<Tonio_> Mez: then you can dpkg -i *.deb
<Mez> I'm still waiting for BT to come install the phone line so I can get internet - once thats done
<Tonio_> Mez: just be sure you have all deps in the folder dans that's okay
<Mez> Tonio_: I'm using pbuilder to install it - and then grabbing a copy of it's apt-cache :D
<Mez> It's a sneaky way of getting all the dependencies
<Tonio_> Mez: indeed :)
<Mez> I just hope that this 1GB USB disk is big enough
<Tonio_> Mez: but then you'll get buildeps, not all deps, sometimes binary deps are added to the package directly, you'll probably miss them
<Mez> Tonio_: no
<Tonio_> Mez: ?
<Mez> sudo pbuilder login --aptcache /home/mez/aptcache
<Mez> then when I login - I apt-get install everything I want
<Mez> and then logout
<Mez> and it copies the apt-cache contents to /home/mez/aptcache
<Tonio_> Mez: ah, that way ;)
<Mez> so everything it's downloaded
<Tonio_> okay yes, that way, you'll get all you want
<Tonio_> Riddell: your koffice packages are great :) I didn't have any issue since yesterday, with kword, kpresenter and krita
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't try spread
<Mez> hmm - I just hope dpkg is sensible about all this
<Riddell> Tonio_: tried the language packs?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it is in french here, and I didn't saw any major translation problems, except it is a bit incomplete
<jeroenvrp> is it ok that not all of kde has been updated to 3.5.5
<jeroenvrp> ?
<Tonio_> but french translation package looks okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: arf, you already uploaded kdebase 0ubuntu2 ;) hehe, okay let's make 0ubuntu3 then....
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: what misses ?
<jeroenvrp> konqueror
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: ? explain a bit please :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: kdebase 3.5.4 is still in the edgy repos
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that may explain yes, but dist-upgrade should also upgrade konq...
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/65301 sigh
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65301 in kdebase "kdebase-data contains non-free firefox icon/logo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hu ?
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: I just checked now; konqueror, kate, kdm, kicker, kpdf, etc etc are still 3.5.4
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: are the packages on your mirror ?
<Tonio_> I don't know in fact, should be upgraded.......
<jeroenvrp> my mirror is archive.ubuntu.com, that is the main-mirror, right?
<jeroenvrp> i will check
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: what if you apt-get update && apt-cache show konqueror ?
<Hobbsee> Builds of kdebase - 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2:
<Hobbsee> No builds recorded.
<Tonio_> | grep Version
<Hobbsee> -1 ftbfs
<Hobbsee> that's why
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ah it ftbfs ?
<Hobbsee> Builds of kdebase - 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1:
<Hobbsee>     * edgy sparc Failed to build
<Hobbsee>     * edgy powerpc Failed to build
<Hobbsee>     * edgy ia64 Failed to build
<Hobbsee>     * edgy i386 Failed to build
<Hobbsee>     * edgy amd64 Failed to build
<Hobbsee> yep
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: let me check the builddeps.... Riddell changed them to kdelibs355
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, so we're waiting on -2 to work
* Mez waves at Sarah
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: great, let me have a look
<jeroenvrp> Version: 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu29
<Hobbsee> /build/buildd/kdebase-3.5.5/./kdialog/progressdialog.cpp: In member function 'virtual void ProgressDialog::ignoreCancel()':
<Hobbsee> /build/buildd/kdebase-3.5.5/./kdialog/progressdialog.cpp:90: error: 'ignoreCancel' is not a member of 'KProgressDialog'
<Hobbsee> make[3] : *** [kdialog.all_cpp.o]  Error 1
<Hobbsee> hey Mez 
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ^
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that means the build has been done with kdelibs 3.5.4
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay I'm testing in a pbuilder chroot
<Tonio_> kdelibs4-dev (>= 4:3.5.5)
<Tonio_> builddeps by Riddell are correct
<Mez> hmm - what do I need to get amarok to use the gstreamer engine ?
<Hobbsee> it's built against 3.5.4, yeah
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm testing and if that's okay I'll upload 0ubuntu3 version
* Hobbsee nods
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: maybe the build system did upgrade kdelibs or something
<jeroenvrp> this is the last version of konqueror I see: konqueror_3.5.4-0ubuntu29_i386.deb   see http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebase/
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: yeah, I can see the problem now, I'll resolve this today
<Tonio_> but that's a matter of "deps non built now", not a packaging issue
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: according to the  -0ubuntu1 release, it requires kdelibs4-dev (>= 4:3.5.4).  assuming that got fixed...
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: ok great; always good to hear that your problems are real :-)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes that's fixed by Riddell 0ubuntu2 package
<Hobbsee> ahh :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but I have to look if it also ftbfs or simply waits to build :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: true
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: look like it waits for building, so best is to try locally
<Tonio_> launched here and if it is okay I'll upload again with my patch in it
<Hobbsee> cool
<jeroenvrp> anyhow - allthough konqueror is still 3.5.4 googlemaps are working again
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: yes, as long as you don't change the useragent on gmail :)
<Tonio_> that causes googlemaps to fails (don't ask me why but that's it)
<jeroenvrp> huh
<jeroenvrp> was that the case
<jeroenvrp> strange
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: yes, I don't know how it works, but I noticed that
<jeroenvrp> and you hardcoded a gmail user agent?
<jeroenvrp> I mean no user agent
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: no I simply never changed it, since when I did, that caused googlemaps to fail
<Tonio_> okay let's patch kaffeine mimetypes... need to be done for a while
<Tonio_> then kds to upgrade too
<jeroenvrp> I also didnt change anything
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: ah....
<jeroenvrp> no user agent on gmail
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: and if you do, does googlemaps work ?
* Tonio_ can't wait for konqueror to use webkit....... that'll resolve so many issues
<jeroenvrp> lets try, I change it to firefox
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: no it still works
<jeroenvrp> let me try again
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: well, strange but good news ;)
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: i tried it again manually, and it still works
<jeroenvrp> :-)
<jeroenvrp> jippie
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: good ;)
<jeroenvrp> or maybe google just fixed it
<Tonio_> okay mimetypes done.... now kds...
<Mez> hmm... Riddell: is KDE 3.5.5 out yet ?
<Mez> I just saw the kde-355 repo on kubuntu.org
<Tonio_> Mez: yeah we've uploaded the packages to main, let's just wait for the builds :)
<Mez> Tonio_ is it worth me getting the kde 3.5.5 packages for dapper?
<Tonio_> Mez: I don't think repos are done, but I assume you should be able to build them in a chroot
<Tonio_> just build kdelibs first and that's okay :)
<gnomefreak> did the repo move again?
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: the packages have been accepted in main, so no need of external repos now
<gnomefreak> 3.5.5 is in main edgy?
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: source packages yes, but we need to wait a bit for the binaries (probably toonight)
<gnomefreak> k
<Mez> why is this keeping back packages?
<Mez> The following packages have been kept back: akregator ....
<Mez> wont let me upgrade to them at all ?
<Mez> (kde-3.4)
<Mez> s/3\.4/3\.5\.4/
<Riddell> Mez: no
<Mez> Riddell: what was that a reply to ?
<Mez> Riddell: and I cant seem to use the kde3.5.4 repos either ?
<Mez> kmail: Depends: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.3-1) but 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18 is to be installed
<Mez> root@tiber:/# apt-cache madison kdelibs4c2a
<Mez> kdelibs4c2a | 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu2~dapper1 | http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages
<Mez> weird
<Mez> root@tiber:/# apt-cache madison kdelibs4c2a
<Mez> grr
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you ask for koffice 1.6 in main too or is that too late for this ?
<gnomefreak> it looks like it hit main
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: did you build the packages in an edgy pbuilder. sudo apt-get update states that its looking for edgy found dapper
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: let me check launchpad :)
<gnomefreak> Setting up kaddressbook-plugins (3.5.5-0ubuntu1)
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: it is still 1.5.2
<gnomefreak> i have no 3.5.5 repos in list anymore and its still updating mine. but i have kde 3.5.5 installed already
<gnomefreak> and it is still saying kdebase in main is 3.5.4
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: because 3.5.5 didn't build at the moment, that's in the queue
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Tonio_> [builder]   floe    ia64[owner]    Build Daemon Maintainers   BUILDING ia64 build of kdebase 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 in ubuntu edgy RELEASE (AUTO)
<Tonio_> that's currently building in fact
<gnomefreak> ah
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've not got a changelog from them yet
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm gonna try a wengophone UVF exception since the current version ftbfs on edgy and is 10 times more buggy than 2.0
<Tonio_> Riddell: but no changelog so I'll try to negociate ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: debdiff is 72MB since it has been rewriten from scratch..... I can't post this :)
<Tonio_> mdz: ping ?
<Tonio_> mdz: I wanted your opinion on this : wengophone currently ftbfs, and even with corrected packaging, is really crappy, unstable and non working
<Tonio_> mdz: new version has been rewritten from scratch, but debdiff is really too big to be uploaded for an UVF Exception Request...
<Tonio_> mdz: what would you suggest ?
<Tonio_> the point is it would be nice to get a building package for the repos...
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Strange.  They were built directly on an Edgy install just like I the dapper ones were always built
<gnomefreak> W: Conflicting distribution: http://SeerOfSouls.com edgy Release (expected edgy but got dapper)
<gnomefreak> thats what im getting
<Hawkwind> Ahhhhhhh, the Release file is wrong I bet
<Hawkwind> Bahhh, that's what it is.  The Release file in the Edgy directory has all the Dapper info still.  I'll figure out how to fix it here in a bit
<gnomefreak> ok take your time
<Hawkwind> I wonder, can that file just be edited with an editor and the Dapper stuff changed, or will that cause issues
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Any idea if you can do that or not ?
<gnomefreak> that i dont know i dont see why not as everyother file can be changed
<gnomefreak> you might have to re-build it though
<jdong> Hawkwind: aren't release files done with a text editor anyway?
<jdong> at least that is how I've done mine
<Hawkwind> jdong: I have a script that does mine
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Try updating and all again.  I've just manually edited the Release file
<jdong> pfft, script....
<gnomefreak> brb gonna smoke while they are updateing its looking good as it is taking a while
<Hawkwind> jdong: Heh.  If you can automate it, do so.  Saves having to do stuff manually all the time :)
<jdong> Hawkwind: yeah, that's pretty much what prevu was :D
<Hawkwind> Hah yeah, for sure
<gnomefreak> it fixed it now your key dont work again
<gnomefreak> ls gives me hawkwind.asc
<Hawkwind> Had you already imported my key ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> should i re-inport it?
<gnomefreak> import*
<Hawkwind> Try to reimport it and see if that helps
<gnomefreak> running update again
<gnomefreak> no still bad sig error
<Hawkwind> Ughhhhhhhh
<gnomefreak> W: GPG error: http://SeerOfSouls.com edgy Release: The following signatures were invalid: with your key info here
<Hawkwind> And nothing will install without the signature, correct ?
<gnomefreak> they should
<gnomefreak> just gonna give me untrusted do you still want to
<Hawkwind> Ok, see if the rest works ok.  I'll figure out this key and Release file thing
<gnomefreak> ok no rush
<jdong> ah yesh, that 's why we use scripts to generate release files
<jdong> GPG signing :D
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Actually, wait
* jdong gets his memory back
<gnomefreak> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<gnomefreak> is what happens
<gnomefreak> waiting
<gnomefreak> while im waiitng id like to find out what version of firefox im using :(
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Ok, update again
<Hawkwind> I resigned the Release file *after* manually editing it.  I bet that does the trick
<gnomefreak> its fixed ;)
<gnomefreak> ty
<Hawkwind> Groovy.  Sorry for all the problems
<gnomefreak> its all good
<gnomefreak> anyone running FF in edgy (edgys version
<Hawkwind> It's all new to me, so learning it is taking me a bit :)
<Hawkwind> I am in vmware
<Tonio_> hum, so many people seem to use linux inside vmware... :)
<gnomefreak> i cant figure out what version im running it should be the one i built but its not acting like it
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: dpkg -l firefox doesn't tell you ?
<gnomefreak> ii  firefox         1.99+2.0rc2+dfs  that looks like ubuntu version
<jdong> Tonio_: vmware rocks
<jdong> gnomefreak: you have edgy 2.0rc2 installed
<gnomefreak> thats gonna piss me off because that means iwj set it to overwrite any symlinks it finds
<Tonio_> jdong: yes I used it everyday at work gsx server on IBM blade center)
<Tonio_> jdong: the point is it sounds better using windows inside linux vmware :)
<Tonio_> jdong: the more stable env virtualizing the less stable :)
<jdong> Tonio_: I use linux inside linux vmware....
<Tonio_> jdong: can be done too indeed :)
* jdong wishes for imbrandon to  wake up
<jdong> and re-re-fix his ktorrent upload
<Tonio_> jdong: what to be done ?
<jdong> drop the remaining patch
<jdong> the ktshell one
<jdong> included upstream
<jdong> but Tonio_, don't do it :D
<jdong> or imbrandon will come and hunt me down for double-upload again :D
<Tonio_> jdong: hum, well yeah you're right :)
<Tonio_> jdong: the point is imbrandon is inactive here for 2 1/2 days :)
<Tonio_> jdong: the patch has been included upstream but do we have the  last version ?
<Tonio_> jdong: does it ftbfs actually ?
<jdong> Tonio_: it ftbfs'es yes
<jdong> and we are in the process of uploading the latest version
<Tonio_> jdong: bah......; I'll do it and ping imbrandon
<jdong> 2.0.3
<Tonio_> let's get that fixed !
<jdong> whee!
<jdong> ok, hopefully imbrandon gets the message :D
<Tonio_> jdong: he will :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon, imbrandon_: I'M DOING THE KTORRENT STUFF !!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> ;)
<jdong> hehe, didn't that not work last time :D
<Tonio_> jdong: I'll /msg the same message :)
<jdong> yeah, spam him on every communications channel!
<Tonio_> and then an email :)
<Tonio_> okay let's test the build and upload
<jdong> Tonio_: <sarcasm> what's this "testing the build before uploading" concept? </sarcasm>
<Tonio_> jdong: hehe, avoid ftbfs maybe ? ^_^
<Tonio_> jdong: when you have uploaded ftbfs kdebase once in front of all the ubuntu masters, building before any upload become like a reflex, believe ma ;)
<Tonio_> s/ma/me
<jdong> :)
<imbrandon_> Tonio_: what the fuck ?
<imbrandon_> Tonio_: read your query
<danimo> moin
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hehe, you were not there so I fixed ktorrent package :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: jdong wanted to avoid the dupicate stuff, so I pingued you everywhere :)
<imbrandon> [09:27]  <Tonio_> jdong: the point is imbrandon is inactive here for 2 1/2 days :) ?? i dont know where the hell you got this info but it is totaly wrong, i was in here less that 6 hours ago doing stuff, as far as the ktorrent stuff listen here bud, dont fucking yell at me , infact listen up
<imbrandon> yea i tried to tell you this yesterday so listen here
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I pingued you several times without any response: :)
<Tonio_> sorry for the confusion...
<imbrandon> i said listen ... i'
<imbrandon> m typing
* Tonio_ listens
<imbrandon> jdong pinged my several hours BEFORE you poped in and said yesterday "i'll upload ktorrent" infact i had already uploaded it by that time and the bug was assigned to me
<imbrandon> on LP
<Tonio_> imbrandon: fyi, I didn't upload yet, I was just building to test the package....
<imbrandon> so next time you feel like YELLING AT SOMEONE FUCKING CHECK
<Tonio_> ... no need to be that agressive imbrandon...
<jsgotangco> eh?
<imbrandon> dude you YELLED AT ME IN EVERY CHANNEL AND QUERY WINDOW 
<Tonio_> imbrandon: consider that was a joke.... read the log !
<Hobbsee> hah.  no kidding.
<jsgotangco> chill dude its only software
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i think he's just really really tire
<Hobbsee> d
<jdong> wow....
<jsgotangco> well he's passionate for sure
* jdong quietly sneaks out of room
<Tonio_> my god...... he got mad or what ?
<crimsun> he's probably a tad touchy that I stole his pony.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah.  he gets mad when he's tired.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: *g*
<jsgotangco> doesn't make any sense to get mad on irc
* Hobbsee has seen this before.
<Hobbsee> he'll probably come back apologetic in the morning.
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Did everything install ok for the E17 stuff ?
<gnomefreak> yep all went well
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Awesome.  I'm glad to hear that :)
<gnomefreak> i will play with it right after i figure this issue i have out
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Many thanks for testing it and reporting the issues and helping me get things right.  It greatly helps
<gnomefreak> ty for building it
* Hawkwind Does a little sed foo in the script so the Release files come out right :)
<Hawkwind> Heh, need to go cool off.........somewhere in the arctic might not even help with as heated as he was
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I just made a change to the script and uploaded things again.  On the next build it will run the same and hopefully we won't run into this Release/key issue again :)
<gnomefreak> cool :)
<seaLne> raphink: interestink I tried to create a directory of your name (no spaces) and i ended up with lPinsonRapha something didn't like your funny e :)
<raphink> seaLne: I don't think stressed letters are a good idea in a shell ;)
<raphink> heh, works fine here though seaLne
<raphink> :)
<seaLne> i'm not convinced that everything likes UTF8 i have all sort of problems with the interview translations
<raphink>  $ mkdir tst
<raphink>  $ ls
<raphink> tst
<raphink> :)
<Hawkwind> Shouldn't we have something on kubuntu.org about KDE 3.5.5 and koffice 1.6 being out now ?
<sebas> Koffice is due next week, 3.5.5 is out just now
<Hawkwind> Eh, I thought the build of koffice 1.6 we had was final
<seaLne> saturday i think is koffice release?
<sebas> Releasing on a Saturday generally is stupid
<Hawkwind> I was just wondering since KDE 3.5.5 got uploaded last night
<sebas> I'd choose a Tuesday
<seaLne> Hawkwind: these were pre release builds to check things worked
<Hawkwind> seaLne: I'm talking about the ones uploaded last night, the final version for Edgy
<Hawkwind> seaLne: Not the pre-release stuff
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: 1.6 last i heard wasnt approved for edgy yet
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Ahhh, thought I had seen where it was.  I new 3.5.5 was approved
<bddebian> Heya
* imbrandon hugs Tonio_ and go's back to work
<imbrandon> jdong, i see you poked someone about the NEW dapper packages ?
* Tonio_ hugs imbrandon back
<Tonio_> I'll remember caps are agressive in english ;) (that's different in french)
* Tonio_ breaks the caps key on his keyboard !
<Tonio_> imbrandon: fyi, the patch isn't the only issue on ktorrent...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: error while opening "/usr/include/kde.pot" for reading: No such file or directory
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the kdepotpatch doesn't seem valid too
<Tonio_> imbrandon: want me to do it too ?
<imbrandon> sure
<imbrandon> afaik the the pot patch was commented out , but yea go ahead, i dident have an issue with you doing it
<imbrandon> it was everything else ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: is there a reason for the package not to use a better pat system, like simple_patchsys ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, becouse thats what was there, i dident change that
<Tonio_> imbrandon: okay
<Tonio_> imbrandon: what is the launchpad bug to close for the ftbfs problem ? I can't seem to find it
<imbrandon> there isnt one for the ftbs, we just was talking in irc about it
<goldenear> Tonio_: I've found a new (open) solution for videoconferencing... That may be the solution you are looking for to make videoconf with your family :)
<imbrandon> the only bug on LP was the 
<imbrandon> one for uvf
<Tonio_> imbrandon: okay :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: hehe, I'm listening
<goldenear> It also may be the right tool for ubuntu's meetings
<goldenear> http://www.vlvc.net/en-about.html
<Tonio_> imbrandon: okay Just built corrently, and uploaded
<imbrandon> coo;
<imbrandon> cool
<Tonio_> videolan project ? interesting
<Tonio_> goldenear: isn't that wxwidget based like vlc ?
<goldenear> and it's cross plateform :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: yes, but gtk based :)
<goldenear> sure it is.
<goldenear> but at least it's FOSS
<Tonio_> so that's a very nice solution, but probably not for kubuntu
<Tonio_> goldenear: yeah, but we don't have enough space on the cd to support both kde and gtk libs....
<goldenear> why not, there is kvlc
<Tonio_> goldenear: replaced a long time ago by the wxwidget version
<Tonio_> kvlc only exists as a dummy package
<goldenear> and can't wxwidget use QT ?
<Tonio_> nope, QT is too complicate to be supported at the moment......
<Tonio_> goldenear: maybe one day
<goldenear> it's just a wrapper after all
<Tonio_> yes, but not compatible with qt/kde
<goldenear> not yet
<Tonio_> yes 'yet'
<goldenear> anyway, vlvc may be a nice solution even if using gtk
<Tonio_> but I agree that looks like the ideal tool for conferencing
<Tonio_> goldenear: yes, but not as the kubuntu default one
<goldenear> I'm thinking about making oskar compatible with this
<Tonio_> but with qt4, as it'll be free on windows, there is a chance that wxwidget gets compatible or even videolan project can be ported......
<Tonio_> goldenear: hum, could be a nice idea, but that'll look strange for a videoplayer :)
<goldenear> vlc is a video player
<goldenear> vlvc is just an extension to vlc
<Tonio_> goldenear: yes, and that also looks strange for a videoplayer :)
<goldenear> to trick is very simple: vlc can play video both from a stream and from a capture device... it can also stream the current playing item...
<Tonio_> I know ;)
<goldenear> it's just one step from videoconferencing :)
<Tonio_> videolan means "video on lan"
<goldenear> and that's exactly that step that vlvc has done :D
<Tonio_> it is designed for streaming in the first place
<Tonio_> that could be a pretty cool solution for conferencing, I agree, but that'll not replace an IM for Joe, in my opinion
<goldenear> of course not
<goldenear> it just a complementary tool
<Tonio_> because that requires knowledge in network (IP etc....) to be used
<Tonio_> true
<Tonio_> but a great replacement for teamspeak, yes, definitly
<goldenear> but for ubuntu conferencing, that could be better than the actual proprietary system used :)
<goldenear> yes:)
<Tonio_> is that tcp or udp based ?
<Tonio_> well if only kopete could support latest libjingle, that would be good....
<Tonio_> video on jabber will come one day, no doubt on this
<fdoving> wee, kde 3.5.5 in edgy :)=
<fdoving> and released :)
<goldenear> Tonio_: I believe vlvc is udp/rtp based (wich make it easily iteroperable with sip or jabber/jingle)
<Tonio_> goldenear: yes, that sounds better :) This is why I asked :)
<Tonio_> because cross plateform is a good thing, but new non-interoperable tech isn't :)
<goldenear> vlvc for videoconferencing, sip for voip and jabber for IM ... with gateways between each of the them... ahh FOOS is nice :)
<goldenear> FOSS*
<LeeJunFan> jeez Riddell what the heck are you using to compile? I've got a 6mbit connection and I can hardly keep up with the kde changes! :)
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: have we requested koffice 1.6?
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: Riddell currently waits for a changelog.... that's a must have for a uvf exception request
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<fdoving> LeeJunFan: the ubuntu build daemons i guess :)
<LeeJunFan> fdoving: yeah, like a 8 way CPU system..
<aeig> we should add a file like /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive in gnome update-notifier to adept-notifier
<Riddell> what does that do?
<aeig> apt settings for:
<aeig> maxage
<aeig> minage
<aeig> maxsize
<aeig> so old deb files will be deleted
<aeig> in daily cronjob /etc/cron.daily/apt
<Riddell> aeig: file a bug, we'll do it in dgy+1
<Riddell> edgy+1
<aeig> ok
<Hawkwind> Does anyone know if the decision for a name for Edgy+1 has been made, and if not, is there a date it will be made by or on ?
<Riddell> it's been made
<Riddell> not sure what the delay in announcing it is
<Hawkwind> Who knows it ?
<abattoir> Riddell knows it ;)
<Hawkwind> I just came up with a good one for F, but if the decision has been made it'll be forever to get back around to the F's again
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Tonio__> _Sime: just pinging you concerning your patches :)
<Tonio__> _Sime: everything looks pretty stable now, but audio cds still give an empty folder (as you told me it should work better...)
<Tonio__> _Sime: isn't that possible to link /media/cdrom0 to audiocd:/ somehow ?
<Tonio__> _Sime: just saw the URL of /media/cdrom0 icon is audiocd:/, but that doesn't seem to work at the moment :)
<jdong> imbrandon: yeah, kamion processed them a few hours ago
<jdong> Tonio__: the ktorrent kdepot patch was commented out ever since like 2.0.1...
<jdong> Tonio__: you sent imbrandon an e-mail too?!
* jdong just checked his inbox
<Tonio__> jdong: yes but without the patch if ftbfs in my chroot
<Tonio__> jdong: and afaik there is no reason to avoid the patching :)
<jdong> Tonio__: really? can you explain why my source package builds then?
<Tonio__> jdong: I asked imbrandon, and he doesn't mind
<Tonio__> jdong: .... don't know in fact... it failed here searching for /usr/share/kde.pot, and worked with the patch
<Tonio__> that's all I know
<jdong> ok, fine by me :D
<Tonio__> I tried twice for the same result...
<jdong> very very weird
<Tonio__> I agree, but well, it is never bad to have the rosetta patch anyway :)
<jdong> hehe
* jdong build-tests in dapper in preparation for backport request
<mdz> Tonio__: wengophone is in universe; ->MOTU
<mdz> Tonio__: if the current version doesn't build at all, I don't expect there would be any objections to updating it
<Tonio__> mdz: thanks for the info
<Tonio__> mdz: I just wanted to avoid UVF Exception request since debdiff is >70MB ;)
<imbrandon> woot, i just converted my step-dad from windows xp to kubuntu ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio__, ^
<fdoving> imbrandon: did you make the notes on the cross-compiling-stuff yet? 
<imbrandon> fdoving, ahh no, here is the short story though, you installed those debs right ?
<fdoving> imbrandon: yes, i did.
<fdoving> i have to go eat, but you can keep talking, and i'll read it when i get back.
<fdoving> :)
<imbrandon> if you did install dpkg-cross and modify /etc/dpkg-cross/cross-compile
<Tonio__> imbrandon: hehe, cool ;) get his feedback !
<imbrandon> and then you can just "debuild -apowerpc" etc etc etc
<imbrandon> as normal
<imbrandon> Tonio__, yup yup
<mhb> hello devs
<sebas> hello mhb 
<mhb> will KDE 3.5.5 get into edgy?
<seaLne> it is
<mhb> great
<mhb> thanks for the information :o)
<seaLne> using it just now on a machine
<seaLne> not an amazing difference to see :)
<mhb> seaLne: so it's officially there, right?
<seaLne> yep
<mhb> seaLne: cool
<mhb> seaLne: thanks for the info
<seaLne> np
<lnxkde> Riddell: thankx for the KDE 3.5.5 ;)
<theine> Hi, is kopete somehow missing from the kde-355 repo?
<_Sime> Tonio__: pong
<fdoving> theine: looks like it is.
<fdoving> theine: ping riddell about it.
<sebas> ii  kopete                                 3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu1          instant messenger for KDE
<sebas> I have it installed 
<fdoving> in dapper? 
<sebas> In Edgy
<fdoving> it's not in http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/pool-dapper/kdenetwork/
<fdoving> i have it too, in edgy.
<Tonio__> _Sime: hi
<Tonio__> _Sime: so as a already wrote, new patches don't change anything with audio cds...
<_Sime> Tonio__: what is this I here about audio cds not working for you?
<Tonio__> still empty folder
<_Sime> Tonio__: what are you doing *exactly*?
<Tonio__> _Sime: yeah, if I open /media/cdrom0 in konq, I get an empty folder
<_Sime> Tonio__: it works for me. :-)
<Tonio__> just inserting a cd and browsing the cd with konq...
<_Sime> Tonio__: that I understand.
<Tonio__> the point is that my device is scd0
<Tonio__> can that be the cause ?
<_Sime> wait a sec.
<Tonio__> _Sime: okay
<_Sime> if you insert a CD, you get that popup, can you then open the cd in konq (via the popup)?
<_Sime> does that work?
<Tonio__> nope, same issue
<_Sime> mmm
<Tonio__> it still uses /media/cdrom0
<_Sime> konq then opens up in /media/cdrom0???
<Tonio__> _Sime: I have to go, I'm not there toonight, but I'll be there tomorrow, can we try to make a point tomorrow concerning this issue ?
<Tonio__> yes
<Tonio__> let me check
<_Sime> wierd,
<Tonio__> I'm redoing the test
<Hawkwind> Can anyone tell me why I get this on Edgy:  http://pastebin.ulteo.us/159
<_Sime> ok I'll see you tomorrow
<Tonio__> _Sime: just inserting a cd, I choosed "open in a new windows" and it opens with /media/cdrom0
<Tonio__> okay let's see this tomorrow
<Tonio__> bye !
<_Sime> Tonio__: that is weird, I'll think about it.
<_Sime> cya
<_Sime> Riddell, sebas: Can you guys give me a yell before you package a new version of guidance. I want to put a real release up on my site, instead of svn20061010 etc.
<Lure> Riddell: ditto - here I am chasing some power-manager issues
<Lure> _Sime: I suspect it will have to be soon though, as time is running out...
<_Sime> Lure: I can release very quickly when I need to. :)
<Lure> _Sime: I am not sure if we need to go with full UVF process though
<_Sime> Lure: :-/ the main difference would be the version number.
<fdoving> Hawkwind: it's because of a new apt feature which has some issues a while back. you can use 'apt-mark unmarkauto packagename' to remove packages from the autoremove list. if you want to remove the whole list, you can delete /var/lib/apt/extended_states
<Hawkwind> fdoving: Will the system get messed up if I move that list ?  I mean, I see things like kopete on there.  Once it removes it, does that mean kopete isn't installed on the system any longer ?
<sebas> _Sime: I'm not packaging, so that's easy
<sebas> And actually I'm swamped with all other kinds of random crap, someone teach to me say "NO!!!!!!!".
<fdoving> Hawkwind: your system will not get messed up if you remove the list. if you run autoremove the packages listed will be removed from your system, like 'apt-get remove <pkglist>' 
<Hawkwind> fdoving: Ah ok.  So it's probably best to just ignore that output and proceed on with other things
<fdoving> Hawkwind: or use 'apt-mark unmarkauto pkg' for the packages you want to keep and let it remove the ones you don't need.
<fdoving> then it'll be fixed
<Hawkwind> fdoving: Ok.  I'll go through the list one by one and see what I need/want.  Thanks for the info
<Hawkwind> fdoving: I assume since you mentioned an issue a while back, that a bug report has been filed somewhere ?  
<fdoving> Hawkwind: yes, it
<fdoving> s fixed too.
<Hawkwind> Ah ok.  So I won't ever see this issue again then hopefully
<fdoving> hopefully :)
<fdoving> only when you have something that is useless. 
<Hawkwind> fdoving: Gotcha.  Many thanks!
<Hawkwind> fdoving: There isn't a switch for apt-mark unmarkauto  such as -a or anything ?
<pef> hello
<fdoving> Hawkwind: no, you'd get that by just deleting /var/lib/apt/extended_states
<Hawkwind> Gotcha.  Seems to be back to normal for now :)
<jdong_> I feel like randomly defragging my ext3 partition....
* jdong_ obviously has too much confidence in his backups
<kwwii> so....anyone know why I get this error when checking out a bzr repo?
<kwwii> bzr: ERROR: Connection error: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.launchpad.net:None:
<jdong_> kwwii: what's your checkout command?
<Hawkwind> Bahhh, a plane just crashed into a residential high rise building in New York :(
<kwwii> bzr checkout sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu
<jdong_> looks good to me....
* jdong_ shrugs
<jdong_> Hawkwind: isn't that a month behind schedule?
<Hawkwind> jdong_: That really isn't funny :(
<jdong_> Hawkwind: wait, are you serious?
<Hawkwind> jdong_: Yes, it's all over the news
<Hawkwind> It's not terrorist related thankfully
<jdong_> I thought you were kidding, as I have google news on my desktop and it's not saying anything....
<jdong_> but yeah, now that I glance at other news sites, it is real
<Hawkwind> CNN.com
<Lure> Riddell: kdegraphics is still not built in edgy (wait on depend): https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/253991
<jdong> whee, ktorrent-2.0.3-0ubuntu3 works
<Hawkwind> Nice!
<Hawkwind> Let's have it!
<Hawkwind> Hah
* jdong approves backport request
<fdoving> gnite.
<jdong> alright! perfect timing! let's crash, why don't we, firefox
<jdong> stupid good for nothing piece of crap
<jdong> here, I'll write a firefox for you
<jdong> ps aux | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill -SEGV
<jdong> there you go
<jdong> it does the same friggin thing
* jdong goes off mumbling
<Lure> Riddell: there are fixes for bug 64053 and bug 64978 in svn (I am still investigating some other powermanager reports)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64053 in kde-guidance "does not recognize ibook as a laptop" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64053
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64978 in kde-guidance "powermanager icon sometimes shows fully charged when not" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64978
<Lure> Riddell: and _Sime would prefer new kde-guidance release instead of just svnYYYYMMDD release
<Lure> kwwii: any update on icons for powermanager planned still?
<kwwii> Lure: do you know when the next deadline is?
<kwwii> I cannot even update k-d-s because of bzr problems
<Lure> kwwii: since RC is on Oct 19, I would suspect sometime this week - there is meeting tommorow when this will probably be discussed
<kwwii> Lure: yeah, I will be there
<kwwii> I have two things to update, but, as I said I am having bzr problems
<kwwii> (and my wife is gone, so I am watching my son)
<kwwii> which limits my time to try
<kwwii> and at 23:27 my time I am trying to relax after a hard day :pp
<Lure> kwwii: relax - I will do also the same soon ;-)
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> dude, a 9 year kid has a lot of needs
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-12
<imbrandon> kwwii !!
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> the email to -devel said tomarrow is the deadline for RC 
<kwwii> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya
<imbrandon> tomarrow as in thursday
<kwwii> well, I will have an updated menu bar
<imbrandon> cool
<kwwii> I just cannot check out the bzr archinve
<imbrandon> ouch, whats wrong ?
<jdong> imbrandon: bzr reports a SFTP timeout
<imbrandon> ahh prbably lp supermirror problems
<jdong> imbrandon: I got that when I tried a _checkout_ of one of my branches too
<kwwii> jdong: thanks for saving me a lot of time
<jdong> (checkouts are new features for supermirror)
<jdong> kwwii: you might wanna try a plain old http branch
<jdong> bzr branch http://path/to/branch
<kwwii> jdong: same thing
<imbrandon> kwwii, if you want i can upload changes the old way and fix bzr later
<jdong> kwwii: over HTTP?
<jdong> kwwii: http branching is working great for me
<kwwii> imbrandon: I will send you two pics sometime soon
<imbrandon> hum time for a little food, if you want kwwii give me a url to some changes i'll do it the old way for tonight and fix the bzr branch later
<imbrandon> ok
<imbrandon> or email them , what ever is easy for you
<jdong> kwwii:  bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu kds
<jdong> that worked fine for me
<xeros> echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<xeros> sorry...
<DaSkreech> heehee
<seaLne> xeros: there will prbably bit a bit of lag if you try forwarding over irc :)
<seaLne> anyone know what "scott" on kubuntu-devel@ is meaning?
<seaLne> i assumed buttons were icons but id don't see what he has listed
<danimo> moin
<danimo> can we please get an exception for upgrading Qt 4 to 4.2?
<danimo> Riddell: ?
<serzholino> hi! will kde 3.5.5 be shipped with edgy?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> it's already in the archive
<serzholino> there is "KDE 3.5.5 is also being uploaded to Edgy" statement at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php, but packages.ubuntu.com shows 3.3.4 currntly
<Hobbsee> serzholino: 3.3.4? scary.  it's out of date
<crimsun> 3.3.4? Whee, we're time travellers!
<serzholino> sorry, 3.5.4 :(
<Hobbsee> serzholino: it needs to update - it shoudl automatically
<serzholino> ok, thanks
<windshear> hello
<windshear> anyone knows when Bug #30207 (floppy not working) will be fixed?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30207 in kdebase "media:/ does not handle floppy mounting correctly" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30207
<Hobbsee> windshear: probably when someone actually figures where the problem is
<windshear> hm, i think the problem is that the floppy is /dev/
<windshear> hm, i think the problem is that kubuntu thinks the floppy is /dev/
<seaLne> mdz: http://behindubuntu.org/interviews/MattZimmerman/ sorry for the delay in getting it out
<Tonio_> hi
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_!
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: fancy revuing wengophone ? mdz is okay for an upgrade despite the universe freeze
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no, i'm about to go have dinner, sorry
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but since the packaging is completly different from the previous version, I'd like someone to revu
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: no pb :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, i saw.  fair enough
<seaLne> how is a package supposed to install symlinks for a library?
<Riddell> it should create them during make install
<Riddell> and you just .install them same as any other file
<seaLne> Bug #64915
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64915 in libqt-ruby-qt4 "libsmokeqt-qt4-dev is essentially empty" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64915
<seaLne> i notice i am missing a couple of files but even the .la isn't getting installed
* seaLne tries again
<Tonio_> Riddell: just to tell you I try to improve the archives management in konq
<Tonio_> Riddell: lots of people like the tar and zip ioslave, so I try to use the ark_part to manage this by default, since that'll work for all kind of archives.
<Tonio_> that'll give a better integration I presume
<Riddell> Tonio_: mind we're in rc freeze now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't say I wanted to upload this ;)
<Tonio_> that's just playground stuff
<Tonio_> if it works and if the result is really nice, then maybe we can discuss this or dismiss to edgy+1
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is just a matter of using ark_part instead of ark in the first place
<Tonio_> that doesn't change the program used or anything else, but the point isn't to upload this right now
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that helps me to improve ark too, since for example mimetypes are incomplete...
<Tonio_> usefull for edgy+1 at least
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about that, mdz is okay for wengophone update, since current package in universe ftbfs
<Tonio_> Riddell: any chance you can revy it ? the package is very different from current one and a bit complex, so I'd like someone to revu it before upload
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks
<viviersf> bleh
<viviersf> i take it kde 3.5.5 didnt make it to edgy
<Riddell> viviersf: it dild
<Riddell> did
<viviersf> :D
<viviersf> kewl 
<Lure> Riddell: do you plan to package another kde-guidance? at least one commited bug should be considered RC (the one with Apple laptops)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: around?
<Hobbsee> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135243
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 135243 in general "Collection scan aborts due to too many errors on smb-shares" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]  
<Hobbsee> seems that they have a solution for that taglib bug
<Riddell> Lure: sure, could you file a bug on launchpad with details and i'll target it
<Lure> Riddell: bug 64053 (there is also partial fix for bug 64978 which is not RC)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64053 in kde-guidance "does not recognize ibook as a laptop" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64053
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64978 in kde-guidance "powermanager icon sometimes shows fully charged when not" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64978
<Lure> Riddell: and _Sime wanted to have kde-guidance release instead of svnYYYYMMDD
<Riddell> Lure: that would be nice
<Lure> _Sime: will you issue new tar-ball release?
<Riddell> imbrandon: ping ping
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'd say imbrandon_ is well and truly idle
<Riddell> but we need him!
<danimo> moin
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> hi danimo 
<danimo> Riddell: kpdfpart is broken
<Riddell> uh oh
<danimo> Riddell: unresolved symbols
<danimo> Riddell: does that sounds familar? :)
<Riddell> danimo: oh, kdegraphics 3.5.5 hasn't compiled yet
<Riddell> it should do soon assuming the poppler fix I uploaded works
<Riddell> although kdegraphics 3.5.4 shouldn't break just because you're using kdelibs 3.5.5
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh right, so you did fix poppler.  i've been meaning to do that for a while
<dholbach> heya
<dholbach> can anybody tell me a kde-ish way how to pair my phone with the box?
<dholbach> is kbtserialchat the proper way?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: kanywaythatworks is also effective.  :P
<Riddell> dholbach: RockMan here knows all about kde and bluetooth
<RockMan> hi
<Riddell> 13:36 < dholbach> can anybody tell me a kde-ish way how to pair my phone with the box?
<Riddell> 13:36 < dholbach> is kbtserialchat the proper way?
<dholbach> RockMan: pleased to meet you
<RockMan> dholbach: hi :)
<RockMan> btw nope.. kbtserialchat is only for sending AT commands to the phone serial interface
<dholbach> RockMan: you might have noticed that we switched to bluez 3.7
<danimo> Riddell: ok
<dholbach> (in edgy) and this brings us bug 56651
<danimo> Riddell: what about Qt 4.2 btw?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56651 in bluez-utils "Missing passkey-agent binary" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56651
<RockMan> err.. no, since i don't use ubuntu :P
<dholbach> ahhhh ok :-)
<dholbach> but you might be familiar with the implications of using bluez 3.7 and pairing :-)
<RockMan> although i've installed some kubuntu cd's to my sister and a friend
<dholbach> hehe, nice :-)
<RockMan> bluez 3.4 here, but yep.. it should be almost the same
<dholbach> on Riddell's recommendation, I applied http://www.kmobiletools.org/node/228 to be able to call the old passkey
<dholbach> however it still does not seem too happy - can you think of an easy KDE-ish way to trigger a "pairing attempt"?
<Riddell> danimo: I asked mdz who said he wasn't happy with changing a core library this late
<RockMan> dholbach: you can try the kdebluetooth-dbus integrations
<RockMan> dholbach: it's in kde svn repostry, in /branches/work/kdebluetooth-dbus-integration
<Riddell> danimo: I can re-emphasise how happy it will make kde developers and that it's possible to test with 100% of qt 4 apps in main to ensure nothing breaks
<dholbach> *whine*
<danimo> Riddell: yes, but it will make developing KDE 4 on edgy a pain
<danimo> Riddell: and that Qt 4.1.x is full of bugs, and Qt 4.2 is an improvement at least for the existing components
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> someone can test kpdfpart for me ?
<Tonio_> I have an error and I would like to check if that's me or kde
<danimo> heya tonio!
<Tonio_> hey danimo
<dholbach> RockMan: isn't there a small fix to it or something I can use to try it? I'm not familiar with the codebase at all, but I doubt that we can import a bunch of svn changes two weeks before release :-(
<Tonio_> danimo: when you open a pdf file in konq, do you get something like this ? /usr/lib/kde3/libkpdfpart.so: undefined symbol: _ZN11PSOutputDevC1EPcP4XRefP7Catalogii9PSOutModeiiiiiiii
<RockMan> dholbach: my patch _is_ a small fix..
<dholbach> RockMan: ah that was your fix? nice
<dholbach> RockMan: how can I try and see if it works?
<dholbach> RockMan: I'm sorry - I'm not a KDE expert. :-)
<RockMan> dholbach: as it's written there, launch passkey-agent --default $pin-helper
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: if you have a pdf i can try it
<RockMan> where $pin-helper can be kbluepin
* gnomefreak doesnt ever know where to look for a good pdf file
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: print any file to pdf file and then you can test :)
<RockMan> (better to specify path, since kbluepin often isn't in user $PATH)
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: but note kpdf works, only th kpart fails
<dholbach> RockMan: Ok - I understand!
<dholbach> RockMan: thanks a lot
<RockMan> you're welcome
<danimo> Tonio_: aye
<danimo> Tonio_: already told Riddell
<Tonio_> danimo: so you confirm ?
<dholbach> Riddell: now we need to find out how to make that a default for kde users / and bluez-passkey-gnome for gnome users
<danimo> Tonio_: kdegraphics 3.5.5 didn't build yet
<danimo> Tonio_: but it should not happen nevertheless
<Tonio_> danimo: yes but maybe this is due to konqueror 355 and kpdf 3.5.4
<Tonio_> danimo: I didn't have that error previously.....
<Tonio_> danimo: let's check what happens with kdegraphics :)
<RockMan> dholbach: a solution can be a "kdebluetooth" shell script, which launches kbluetoothd (the bluetooth daemon) and the passkey agent
<Tonio_> danimo: kdelibs4-dev (>= 4:3.5.3-1ubuntu2)
<RockMan> or naming the script kbluetoothd too, so when one calls kbluetoothd the passkey-agent starts too
<Tonio_> maybe that can explain...
<dholbach> RockMan: which kde user operation should pop up the passkey agent?
<Tonio_> because 3.5.4 is still in the repos
<danimo> yes
<Tonio_> danimo: I'm changing the builddeps and check
<RockMan> dholbach: current user
<RockMan> dholbach: a weak point of this patch is the multi-user management
<dholbach> RockMan: hum, what can I do to get such a kde pairing dialog?
<RockMan> the "--default" option means "register for ALL phones".. and of course you can't have two defaults, the second one will fail
<RockMan> dholbach: what do you mean?
<dholbach> RockMan: i see
<dholbach> RockMan: as a KDE user - where do I click what to see if the passkey agent works or how do I get prompted with a kde pairing dialog box?
<dholbach> RockMan: I want to confirm it works
<RockMan> you could specify device address for the second registration.. anyway, these options are "standard" for passkey-agent, not mine
<Tonio_> danimo: I'm testing the build to see what's wrong
<RockMan> dholbach: dunnow.. i'm doing this with my phone
<dholbach> RockMan: yes, to pair the phone with the kde box :)
<RockMan> dholbach: trying browsing obex, for instance, or using kmobiletools
<dholbach> ok
<Tonio_> danimo: 
<Tonio_> Considering  libpoppler-qt-dev (>= 0.5.4-0ubuntu3)
<Tonio_>       Tried versions: 0.5.4-0ubuntu2
<Tonio_>    -> Does not satisfy version, not trying
<Tonio_> I'll fix this and upload
<dholbach> Tonio_: it was just uploaded
<Tonio_> dholbach: ah, great, so we just have to wait and reup kdegraphics then
<dholbach> or failed to build and then riddell uploaded a new version
<dholbach> ask to give back
<dholbach> (once the version is published)
<Tonio_> dholbach: okay
<dholbach> RockMan: I can't get it to pair although I set the passkey-agent default (and applied the bluez-utils patch)
<dholbach> Oct 12 14:54:36 localhost hcid[7515] : pin_code_request (sba=00:0B:0D:32:09:0A, dba=00:0E:07:8D:1F:1C)
<dholbach> Oct 12 14:54:36 localhost hcid[7515] : Calling PasskeyAgent.Request: name=:1.35, path=/org/bluez/passkey_agent_7548
<dholbach> Oct 12 14:54:36 localhost hcid[7515] : Invalid passkey length from handler
<Tonio_> dholbach: yeah I can see it is currently building
<Tonio_> dholbach: thanks for the info
<dholbach> Tonio_: ok cool
<RockMan> dholbach: mmmh
<dholbach> I'll retry and clean out /var/lib/bluetooth
<RockMan> dholbach: are you sure that's patched?
<RockMan> "Invalid passkey length" make me think that it's not, and it's taking "$PATH_TO_KBLUEPIN" as passkey
<RockMan> and if kbluepin doesn't show, probably i'm right
<RockMan> dholbach: ** important ** passkey-agent is NOT installed with "make install", so you have to overwrite it manually, if you had already it in your path
<dholbach> passkey-agent is installed
<dholbach> we make sure it is
<dholbach> and yeah, i installed the patched fversion of bluez-utils
<dholbach> let's try again
<Tonio_> dholbach: when a package is "Dependency wait" on launchpad, is a reup necessary when the dep is there or is that done automatically ?
<Tonio_> just for my curiosity :)
<dholbach> Tonio_: no, sometimes you need to prod a build admin to get it done, but depwait should resolve it self
<Tonio_> dholbach: thanks for the info
<dholbach> RockMan: 
<dholbach> Oct 12 15:00:28 localhost hcid[7752] : name_listener_add(:1.38)
<dholbach> Oct 12 15:00:28 localhost hcid[7752] : Default passkey agent (:1.38, /org/bluez/passkey_agent_7763) registered
<dholbach> but trying to access "obex file transfer" i get those messages
<dholbach> my phone prompts me to enter the pin, and whichever pin i enter (the computer's or the phone's), it doesn't like me
<dholbach> if you have some more info for me or anything else to debug it properly, let me know
<dholbach> thanks for all your efforts
* dholbach -> dogwalk+lunch to be back for the meeting in time
<RockMan> dholbach: i'll upgrade to bluez 3.7 and retest, maybe it needs to be modified
<danimo> Tonio_: running "kdeinit" fixed it for me
<Tonio_> danimo: testing
<dholbach> RockMan: thanks a lot! you ROCK!
<Tonio_> danimo: doesn't fix my issue, but I'll wait for kdegraphics.... I'm sure there is the problem
<danimo> Tonio_: (the usual fix: it "injects" an updated version of kdelibs into kdeinit, which launches the part
<danimo> Tonio_: and you need to close the running (and probably all running) konqueror instances after running kdeinit
<danimo> Tonio_: then it works
<danimo> Tonio_: sometimes konq caches the last running instance. so make sure there is no konq process left running
<danimo> Tonio_: should fix your case, too
<danimo> Tonio_: if it doesn't, that would not only be a kubuntu packaging bug, but show a violation of KDE's BIC policies
<danimo> s/BIC/BC
<Tonio_> danimo: okay
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: no need to file a bug on the libkpdfpart.so: undefined symbol since kde is not fully upgraded yet?
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: yeah better waiting for kdegraphics
<gnomefreak> ok ill let them know ty
<Tm_T> Sucky, dapper doesn't offer other cursor theme alternatives than human
<Tm_T> Ha, had to reinstall xcursor-themes package, weird.
<Riddell> freeflying: around?
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> freeflying: are you still having problems with CJK in skype or opera?
<Riddell> the scim-qtimm patch issue
<freeflying> Riddell: ya
<Riddell> freeflying: do you know if there's a bug filed for it?
<freeflying> Riddell: has one
<Riddell> freeflying: number?
<freeflying> Riddell: I'd find it now, but the battery of my mobile and nb will out now  :)
<dholbach> Riddell: I subscribed kubuntu-team to bug 56651
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56651 in bluez-utils "Missing passkey-agent binary" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56651
<freeflying> Riddell: how about switch back the fonts of kubuntu to sans?
<mhb> freeflying: the console?
<Riddell> freeflying: I'm sure it was Deja in dapper
<freeflying> mhb: all
<mhb> freeflying: well, now the czech characters work, so I'm more happy with that
<mhb> Riddell: have you looked at the systemsettings .mo bug yet?
<freeflying> Riddell: i see, but in dapper, we'd configure it if guys wanna read chinese in non-chinese locale
<Riddell> mhb: number?
<Riddell> freeflying: configure by hand?
<freeflying> Riddell: because dejavu wasn't configure in fontconfig
<mhb> bug 63325
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63325 in kde-systemsettings "systemsettings won't load the desktop_kde-systemsettings.mo translation in Edgy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63325
<mhb> you told me you're going to look at it later
<mhb> a week ago or so :o) 
<Riddell> mhb: yeah, I know.  I've targetted it for the final release now so it'll definately be on my list
<mhb> thanks
<Riddell> freeflying: I need bug number for both the fonts issue and the scim-qtimm issue so I can target them for release
<freeflying> Riddell: ok, I will file a bug for the font issue  :)
<freeflying> and the scim-qtimm's issue was filed on scim-chewing
<Riddell> freeflying: no relevant bugs in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/scim-chewing/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Rejected&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Released&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.status_upstream=&field.status_upstream-empty-mark
<Riddell> erk
<jdong> morning
<Riddell> or even https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/scim-chewing/+bugs
<Riddell> yo jdong 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: meet tinyurl.com :P
<Hobbsee> hey jdong 
<jdong> that's one big URL :D
<jdong> a few more characters and snort probably would've zapped this connection ;-)
<Riddell> dholbach: so you've given up on bug 56651 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56651 in bluez-utils "Impossible to do pairing in Kubuntu" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56651
<dholbach> Riddell: not at all
* Riddell hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> Riddell: I just want to invite all the kubuntu guys to get cracking/testing on it with me
<dholbach> I'm far from being a bluetooth expert
<Riddell> and I have never used bluetooth
<Riddell> seaLne: don't you have bluetooth?
<seaLne> yeah, but nothing to talk to it atm
<jdong> yeah, same situation here
<jdong> still waiting for bluetooth devices to get below the $75USD mark
* Hobbsee has nothing bluetooth related.
<freeflying> Riddell: malone bug #57081
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57081 in scim-chewing "scim-chewing: user database file can be corrupted, which render the whole package useless" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57081
<dholbach> RockMan: if you have results with 3.7 - let me know, I'm happy to try and test and look :-)
<nuku> dholbach: i'm willing to help testing/debugging..
<dholbach> nuku: super - did you read my last comment on the bug?
<RockMan> dholbach: just recompiling now.. i noticed i didn't have my own patch locally (funny, uh?) and kmobiletools homepage (which was hosting it) was offline
<freeflying> Riddell: in this bug, something is the bug of scim-qtimm actrually
<RockMan> (and still is, but at least i gained ssh access for downloading it)
<nuku> dholbach: yes but .. as RockMan just said the kmobiletools page is down :/
<dholbach> hang on, i have the patch somewhere
<RockMan> wait
<dholbach> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/bluez-pin-exec-patch.diff
<RockMan> i have it here, a bit modified
<dholbach> ah
<dholbach>  modifications !!! :-)
<RockMan> oh nothing important
* dholbach was just getting excited
<RockMan> but i added my own version string, so you may be SURE that it's the patched one
<seaLne> there hasn't been any sign of kwwii today has there?
<RockMan> anyway, i noticed that i made the patch with bluez 3.2.. the problem is that there's absolutly nothing changed in passkey-agent.c from 3.2 to 3.7.. so i don't know what exactly isn't working
<RockMan> dholbach, nuku: http://phpfi.com/162881
<RockMan> so, first run "passkey-agent" without parameters to see if it's patched
<RockMan> i should replace also "agent" with "program" in the help, actually, but it doesn't really matter now.. :P
<RockMan> s/address/passkey/
<Tonio_> Riddell: ark is missing 7zr integration (still using 7za)
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is a patch for this (2 lines), I'll probably add it, that'll avoid a bug report :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok, got a URL to check the patch?
<dholbach> RockMan: what is the change between the two patches?
<dholbach> RockMan: just the version string?
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/25
<RockMan> dholbach: es
<RockMan> *yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: last part only is necessary, the rest of the patch is for corect mimetypes, and correcting the ark_part.desktop (currently broken)
<dholbach> RockMan: so can you see the problem with 3.7?
<RockMan> dholbach: still compiling
<dholbach> ahhh alrighty
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm currently building to test it
<RockMan> dholbach: not easy.. i'm compiling kdelibs, gtk+ and bluez-utils at the same time... :P
<kwwii> Riddell: ping?
<Tonio_> hey kwwii :)
<kwwii> howdy Tonio_
<mhb> hi Ken
<kwwii> hi mh
<mhb> hi Tonio_, too :o)
<kwwii> erm
<kwwii> b
<Tonio_> kwwii: love the new power-manager color, but doesn't that need a few colors ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: hehe, yeah, that is what others said too, but the third version I made looked like crap
<kwwii> and /me is sick
<Tonio_> ah... :(
<mhb> Tonio_: do you have a screenshot?
<kwwii> I have spent the last 14 hours in front of a toillete
<Tonio_> mhb: not here sorry
<nuku> dholbach: RockMan: well at least it works when calling the passkey-agent --default /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin manually
<Tonio_> kwwii: gastro ?
<dholbach> nuku: I did that
<dholbach> nuku: what do you do after that?
<kwwii> Tonio_: yeah, and it sucks
<Tonio_> kwwii: or alcohol ? :)
<nuku> dholbach: connect to the device via kio obex stuff..
<Tonio_> ah...... yeah I had that last year...... pitty
<kwwii> Tonio_: funny enough, not this time :p
<Tonio_> hehe
<nuku> dholbach: then my mobile asks me for pin and after that the kbluepin pops up ..
<RockMan> nuku: that what it should do
<dholbach> kbluepin doesn't pop up for me
<nuku> Ro
<nuku> RockMan: yep
<Tonio_> nuku: that's normal, then on the celphone, put 1234
<RockMan> dholbach: and the version string?
<dholbach> nuku: is that edgy with bluez-utils 3.7 patched as RockMan suggested?
<imbrandon> Riddell, pong 
<Tonio_> hey imbrandon
<imbrandon> morning Tonio_
<nuku> dholbach: right with the passkey-agent helper patch
* imbrandon yawns
<nuku> Tonio_: well i did not use 1234 to make sure its not something default ;)
<dholbach> nuku, RockMan: good work - I'll test it later again, thanks for testing
<dholbach> nuku, RockMan: i have a meeting coming on in 7 minutes
<Tonio_> nuku: use the defined pin then :)
<RockMan> hehe
<RockMan> np.. see you later then
<dholbach> nuku, RockMan: I'm very happy if this is the fix and all is good :-)
<dholbach> nuku, RockMan: Thanks again
<nuku> dholbach: but the passkey-agent is not installed with the deb..
<dholbach> nuku: it is
<dholbach> um
<dholbach> nuku: hum, how did I get that into /usr/bin/ then
<dholbach> nuku: ok, I'll figure that out ... somehow :)
<dholbach> nuku: gracias
<nuku> no problem
<nuku> dholbach: the install line for the passkey-agent is commented out in the rules
<RockMan> (i told him.. :P)
<Tonio_> Riddell: heh, 's/elif/else if' in the patch, of course....
<dholbach> nuku: that's easy enough to fix - i just thought we had it fixed since I had it in /usr/bin already :-)
<RockMan> dholbach: it can explain why it didn't work for you.. you didn't install the patched version :P
<dholbach> oh lord
<nuku> dholbach: maybe you followed the bug report where someone told to copy it in /usr/bin :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: yo, I believe you hve some konversation stuff for Sho_?
<dholbach> lalalalala
* dholbach blushes and storms out the door
<RockMan> just retested, it works here
<Riddell> kwwii: pong
<kwwii> Riddell: I had some problems with checking out or branching the bzr for k-d-s
<Riddell> kwwii: what did you do?
<kwwii> the exact commands that you sent in your mail (and I asked here, nobody knew what it was)
<Riddell> Tonio_: patch look fine with that elif change
<Riddell> kwwii: and what was the error?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, if that works locally, I'll upload
<kwwii> bzr: ERROR: Connection error: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.launchpad.net:None:
<Riddell> kwwii: do you have python2.4-paramiko installed?
<kwwii> Riddell: yepp
<Riddell> and you're doing  bzr checkout sftp://<username>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu  ?
<kwwii> Riddell: ahhhh, the username part was missing, one second
<Riddell> use your launchpad account name
<kwwii> Riddell: can we work on this later (still no luck)
<Riddell> kwwii: sure
<nuku> RockMan: you patch does not check for length of "passkey" and "address" when sprintf into a 256 byte buffer :P
<RockMan> right
<jdong> isn't that what -fstack-protector is for?
* jdong ducks
<RockMan> as i said, it was more a "hack", i wasn't expecting to be included by default in a distro
<mhb> hmm ... when a deadline is today, does that mean I cannot modify the stuff tomorrow or today already?
* abattoir can test bluetooth stuff...
<abattoir> or am i too late?
<nuku> RockMan: one more question where do i need to set the passkey helper like kbluepin to be used as default? i still need to call the passkey-agent from a terminal to make bluetooth work..
<RockMan> abattoir: no, please, test too :)
<RockMan> nuku: you can autostart it, for instance from ~/.kde/Autostart
<RockMan> dunnow if it exists a global one
<RockMan> abattoir, nuku: i'm also packaging kdebluetooth-1.0_beta2... could you test it?
<abattoir> RockMan: sure
<abattoir> i386?
<nuku> sure..
<nuku> RockMan: hmm well using autostart is no real solution i guess..
<RockMan> abattoir: sources...
<abattoir> RockMan: ok :)
<RockMan> nuku: i can't imagine what the solution could be.. i'm a coder, not a maintainer..
<dholbach> does kde use /usr/share/autostart?
<RockMan> dunnow
<nuku> RockMan: hehe :) .. hmm it seems that the gnome passkey thingie also creates an autostart entry..
<dholbach> if it would, we could add an autostart file to kdebluetoot
<dholbach> h
<dholbach> *shrug*
<dholbach> gnome does and bluez-passkey-gnome does this
<abattoir> dholbach: i think one already exists
<RockMan> kdebluetooth is _already_ autostarted by default
* abattoir sees a kbluetoothd.autostart.desktop there
<RockMan> but kdebluetooth != passkey-agent
<dholbach> RockMan: we could add another .desktop file
<dholbach> that's what I meant :-)
<RockMan> yep
<dholbach> and maybe we can tweak it so that each of them are only started in the kde or in the gnome session
<dholbach> that would rock
<RockMan> kdebluetooth installs it in $datadir.. i guess it's /usr/share
<dholbach> yeah
<RockMan> but _check_ first.. i don't have ubuntu, and here the prefix is /usr/kde/3.5
<dholbach> alright
<RockMan> where goes kbluetoothd.autostart.desktop in kubuntu?
<dholbach> it's just an idea and I'll ask Riddell before doing anything
<abattoir>  /usr/share/autostart
<RockMan> abattoir: so i guess that the directory is shared :)
<Huahua> hi, Riddell: malone bug #65697
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65697 in kubuntu-default-settings "kubuntu dapper can't display Chinese in non-Chinese locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65697
<nuku> hm there is an OnlyShowIn=KDE in the desktop :)
<nuku> i think that will do the trick ;)
<abattoir> RockMan: umm.. yes.. :P
<nuku> RockMan: i guess you are still working on the beta2 release of kdebluetooth?!
<RockMan> yep
<RockMan> or, better... it's fetching i18n files for packaging
<RockMan> (which is _REALLY_ slow.....)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm patching kdelibs to remove p7zip protocol from x-7z mimetype...
<Riddell> Tonio_: why?
<Tonio_> Riddell: doesn't work as we don't have the 7zip ioslave installed by default, so better using ark in the first place
<Tonio_> Riddell: the result is konq intagration doesn't use ark_part, but p7zip protocol, when ioslave isn't installed.... -> error message
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm playing with compressed files since a few hours, and lots of things can be done arround that.... lots of little issues like this one
<Tonio_> Riddell: in the desktop file
<Tonio_> [Property::X-KDE-LocalProtocol] 
<Tonio_> Type=QString
<Tonio_> Value=p7zip
<Tonio_> now enter p7zip:/ in konq -> can't work, since the protocol is undefined
<Riddell> makes me wonder why that's in kdelibs when p7zip ioslave isn't
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't know, but now I understanf why so many people are complaning 7z files are unmanageable in kubuntu
<Tonio_> kdelibs has crappy entries and ark needs patching.......
<Riddell> can't say I've ever come across a 7z file :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm doing the necessary for correct integration, and you'll revu the patches before upload, is that okay for you ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't too, but lots of people use them :)
<kwwii> Riddell: I guess that the problem is that my ssh-key is missing on launchpad.net?
<Riddell> kwwii: that could well be it
<Tonio_> Riddell: even ark servicemenu is incomplete and doesn't manage 7z files, when ark standalone can.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like kde devs don't use 7zip a lot :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I won't patch kdelibs, but disable the protocol in kds, like I do for tar and zip
<Tonio_> Riddell: better that merging a new patch everytime
<Riddell> yeah
<abattoir> Riddell: are Qt 4.2 packages for i386 available at kubuntu.org?
<apokryphos> abattoir: aren't they in edgy with "kdecopy"?
<apokryphos> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=kdecopy&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<abattoir> apokryphos: the -kdecopy designer doesn't work :(, i'll look at it again, thanks
<Riddell> abattoir: no, but I'll upload 4.2 to edgy this evening
<abattoir> Riddell: great, thanks :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, ...
<imbrandon> [11:44]  <Sho_> imbrandon: http://www.eikehein.com/diffstat.txt is my commentary to the diffstat if that's a topic of discussion
<imbrandon> [11:45]  <imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> [11:46]  <Sho_> imbrandon: We've done build tests on x86, PPC, amd64, some on Edgy, gcc 3.4 - 4.2, KDE 3.4 & 3.5
<imbrandon> if that will help with mdz ^
<imbrandon> and i added a buildlog to the bug
<imbrandon> Riddell, and it would close all bugs in BTW and no new bugs have been filed since release in KDE BTS for Konversation
<imbrandon> s/BTW/malone
<Riddell> is kopete in backports yet?
<imbrandon> Riddell, seems source only
<imbrandon> kopete | 4:3.5.4+kopete0.12.2-0ubuntu1~dapper1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/main Sources
<imbrandon> no binarys
<Riddell> humph
<Riddell> so it needs to be built for the kde 3.5.5 repository
<imbrandon> Riddell, yea looks like it
<RockMan> abattoir, nuku, dholbach: ping
<kwwii> Riddell: bzr is working now, I will update a couple of pics sometime either later tonight or early tomorrow morning...guess we need to add a folder for the 16color usplash as well now
<abattoir> RockMan: the package is up?
<RockMan> nope
<Riddell> kwwii: ok, let me know when you commit that
<RockMan> still waiting for i18n to download
<RockMan> (how slow =_=)
<dholbach> RockMan: pong
<Riddell> kwwii: usplash has a funky build system, just put it in the existing directory and I'll work out what needs done
<Riddell> kwwii: I'd say for the 16 colour one just use the dapper usplash
<RockMan> but i updated the patch for passkey-agent, dynamically allocating memory for  passkey string size, instead of using char[256] 
<kwwii> Riddell: ok, will do
<RockMan> http://www.kmobiletools.org/files/bluez-pin-exec-patch-r2.diff.bz2
<kwwii> Riddell: I will try to make the new version somehow with 16 colors, or something like it...if nothing else we can use the dapper usplash instead
<RockMan> dholbach: IF you were already using the patched version, this should also fix your problem
<dholbach> RockMan: I'm still in the meeting
<dholbach> RockMan: i'll make sure to check it afterwards
<Riddell> kwwii: by the way the akademy 2007 team wants to do a contest for the logo, just to warn you
<dholbach> RockMan: in a clean environment
<RockMan> dholbach: np, i just wanted to inform you.. you'll find the updated version in kmobiletools homepage, anyway
<dholbach> thanks a lot!
<dholbach> good work on that!
<nuku> RockMan: hm i was wondering .. by the patch the original behavior of the application gets broken... but as it isn't installed in the first place we should not care?! ;)
<RockMan> nuku: exactly :)
<RockMan> and anyway, i checked code, to see how it was working.. it doesn't break anything
<RockMan> unless i was missing something important
<nuku> RockMan: best solution would probably be to incorporate the dbus stuff into kbluebin sometime..
<RockMan> nuku: it's already done, but it needs a lot of testing
<nuku> RockMan: ah i see
<RockMan> nuku: it's in kde svn repostry, in /branches/work/kdebluetooth-dbus-integration
<kwwii> Riddell: I heard that....and warned them against it
<imbrandon> Riddell, i got a chance to test my kubuntu-artwork-uspash.postinst changes to k-d-s 6.10-55 they work perfect
<kwwii> "them" being seaLne
<imbrandon> ( with an upgrade from dapper )
<kwwii> and now you :p
<Riddell> imbrandon: is it in bzr?
<RockMan> Riddell: it's already decided where it will be?
<Riddell> RockMan: yes
<imbrandon> Riddell, afaik Tonio_ put it there, let me check
<RockMan> Riddell: (and where?)
<Riddell> RockMan: glasgow, but that's top secret so don't tell anyone
<RockMan> np
<RockMan> very near the last akademy, this time
<nuku> RockMan: don't want to be picky but the patch misses a check if malloc failed :P
<RockMan> oh.. right
<RockMan> sorry, i don't code pure c from a long time
<nuku> hehe yes c can be evil :)
* kwwii cooks dinner for his son
<RockMan> nuku: ok, should be fixed now
<RockMan> nuku, abattoir: http://zerogoki.homelinux.org/index.php
<RockMan> err..
<RockMan> no
<RockMan> nuku, abattoir: http://zerogoki.homelinux.org/kdebluetooth-1.0_beta2.tar.bz2
<abattoir> RockMan: thanks, downloadingnow
<nuku> RockMan: anything particular to keep a look at?
<_Sime> sebas: ping
<Tonio_> imbrandon have stuff to commit to kds ? because I'm just preparing a new version
<imbrandon> Tonio_, yea, doing a commit to bzr right now
<imbrandon> just a sec
<Tonio_> imbrandon okay I'll sync my work then
<imbrandon> err actualy i just checked, its all there already
<imbrandon> go for it ;)
<imbrandon> all my changes were in -55
<Tonio_> imbrandon Riddell already commited the postinst stuff fyi
<imbrandon> yea i seen , thanks, thats what i was checking
<Tonio_> imbrandon I'm patching ark to manage 7z files correctly
<imbrandon> but bzr was being SLOW
<imbrandon> yup yup, all good bro
<Tonio_> it's 7z support is a horible mess, while rar is managed correctly.....; I don't understand the reason of this, but that's a shame for an open compression format
<Tonio_> and yes, bzr is very slow....
<imbrandon> Riddell, any more word on konversation from mdz
<mdz> imbrandon: bug 64488
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64488 in konversation "UVFe ( main ) for konversation 1.0 to 1.0.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64488
<imbrandon> oh heya mdz wasent sure if you were in here /me looks
<RockMan> nuku: not exactly.. it's almost bug fixes, check if it compiles and if it works correctly
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> 7z extraction work...... now compression....
<nuku> RockMan: i see.. some of the patches from the ubuntu source package are already applied as it seem .. now building the deb :)
<RockMan> this release also has public headers, so maybe you need also to build a -dev package
<RockMan> (needed for kmobiletools)
<jdong> is it just me, or is konq 3.5.5 noticeably faster?
<jdong> and more responsive when switching tabs
* jdong just upgraded his fglrx too, so that might be a factor
<Riddell> jdong: speed improvements to KHTML are listed in the changelog
<jdong> yeah; I guess they actually meant it :D
* Riddell detects sceptisism :)
<jdong> well... it's just that "speed improvements" is such a widely {mis}used term
<jdong> so often people claim it, and I don't feel a darn thing
<jdong> and other times, people say "slight optimization" and all of a sudden my speed doubles
<jdong> but damn, this is quite amazing
<Tm_T> :)
<_Sime> Riddell: new version of guidance is up on my website (http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidance/ )
<jdong> holy crap even scrolling is faster
<Tm_T> =)
<jdong> whoa! even my coffee is brewing faster
<jdong> wait... that's not KDE...
<Tm_T> jdong: It is, trust me.
<jdong> Tm_T: must be my super-optimized CFLAGS then ;-)
<jdong> I was told on #gentoo to use -f'in-grind-my-coffee-already
<Sho_> jdong: Tab switching was indeed made faster, by reusing a QTimer instead of queueing up new ones
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> KDE <3
<Riddell> _Sime: cool
<abattoir> RockMan: i'm unable to pair w/ my phone
<RockMan> abattoir: with.. what? are you using the patched passkey-agent?
<abattoir> RockMan: had to run 'sudo hciconfig hci0 piscan' for my pc to be discoverable too
<abattoir> RockMan: yes, i applied the patch
<nuku> RockMan: phew found the hidden one :) the openobex check does not generate a correct error message when the version is not >=1.1 .. 
<RockMan> abattoir: make sure it's applied, run "passkey-agent" without arguments, and look it in the version string
<RockMan> nuku: looking, thanks
<RockMan> that configure.in.in is a hell anyway :(
<imbrandon> mdz, ping, ok all information requested is now attached to the bug along with some other upstream comments on the diffstat code for bug 64488
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64488 in konversation "UVFe ( main ) for konversation 1.0 to 1.0.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64488
<nuku> RockMan: thats very true 
<abattoir> RockMan: hmm, it says 3.6 :( , i'll re-apply and compile
<abattoir> (or is it supposed to say that?)
<RockMan> abattoir: it should say "3.6", but it should also say "with patch" etc etc
<mdz> imbrandon: not exactly, but it will do
<mdz> imbrandon: for future reference, a diff from the current version to the proposed version is appropriate
<RockMan> abattoir: passkey-agent is NOT installed with "make install", you have to copy it manually
<abattoir> RockMan: ok, it doesn't, i think i made a mistake...
<abattoir> RockMan: i modified Makefile in hcid/
<imbrandon> mdz, sure thing, i'll update the wiki to refelct that and also that that wiki applys to MAIN also not just universe
<imbrandon> the wiki only says diffstat but i can do a diff also if you would like
<mdz> imbrandon: don't worry about the wiki; I'm working on a replacement document
<nuku> abattoir: just change the debian/rules .. the install line is commented out..
<imbrandon> mdz, sweet ok, cool yea it would be nice to have it clear ;)
<RockMan> abattoir: make sure also you've the newest patch, in kmobiletools.org
<abattoir> RockMan: i have r2
<RockMan> ok
<imbrandon> would you like a diff of the source directorys too? i can do that quickly ( the changes are sumed up in the upstream diffstat.txt ) and also Sho_ is online ( the konversation release manager if we need to tackle something specific )
<imbrandon> mdz, ^
<mdz> imbrandon: I said that the current information will do
<imbrandon> ok
<mdz> I've updated the bug
<imbrandon> thanks for the time, sorry this one was such a cluster^Wmess, will follow the new doc from here on
<mdz> imbrandon: put simply, go ahead and update it, but only if you're willing to accept responsibility for this being the final version, even if something goes wrong
<abattoir> nuku: ok, i'll try
<imbrandon> mdz, ok
<RockMan> nuku:  just adding AC_MSG_WARN(openobex version 1.1 or higher is required to build kdebluetooth) should do the job.. you meant this, right?
<nuku> yep something like this..
<imbrandon> Riddell, sound ok to you? if so i have it ready 
<RockMan> (now the weird thing is that i've to re-run svn2dist =__=)
<imbrandon> Riddell, also have any printing changes went in yet , i can test again today too
<Sho_> mdz, imbrandon: Replied to bug
<Riddell> imbrandon: where's your konversation repository?
<imbrandon> Riddell, imbrandon.com i havent uploaded 1.0.1 yet, well its uploading now actualy , just a sec i'll tell you when its done
<Riddell> _Sime: the guidance tar doesn't have any translations in it
<_Sime> mmm
<_Sime> I guess all the translations are spread through the i18n svn tree.
<Riddell> _Sime: yes, you have to use svn2dist to get them, but you also have to modify svn2dist since it works on the Makefile.am messages rule that we don't have
* Riddell grabs them
<_Sime> what have you guys been done with all of hte svnYYYYMMDD versions?
<_Sime> ok
<Riddell> using a hacked svn2dist
<Riddell> _Sime: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/guidance.tar.bz2
<Riddell> grab the po directory from that and make a 0.7.0a if you wish
<_Sime> ok
<imbrandon> Riddell,uploaded: deb http://imbrandon.com/packages edgy konversation ( or http://www.imbrandon.com/packages/pool/edgy/konversation/konversation_1.0.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb )
<Riddell> _Sime: I get "error: can't copy 'kde/wineconfig/pics/16x16/wineconfig.svg': doesn't exist or not a regular file"
<imbrandon> brb , phone
<dholbach> Riddell, RockMan: Marcel Holtmann (bluez upstream) added a comment on bug 56651 too
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56651 in bluez-utils "Impossible to do pairing in Kubuntu" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56651
<_Sime> Riddell: I'll fix that too... hang on.
<RockMan> dholbach: that's nearly what i said.. that patch is just a hack
<_Sime> I'll just test the tarball I made.
<RockMan> kdebluetooth dbus integration should be ready.. it just needs to be tested (_A_LOT_)
<dholbach> RockMan: so edgy+1 :-/
<RockMan> well.. dunnow.. if there's time enough to test, you could try including it in edgy
<dholbach> how big is the patch?
<RockMan> it's not a patch, it's a new branch
<dholbach> ok, how big would a diff be?
<RockMan> [14:40]  <RockMan> dholbach: it's in kde svn repostry, in /branches/work/kdebluetooth-dbus-integration
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> but a diff between the current kdebluetooth and kdebluetooth-dbus would be possible, or is it a completely new module?
<nuku> how big are the dependencies when just backporting the kbluepin?
<nuku> its maybe a more trivial task in the end as the passkey-agent does not look that complicated..
<dholbach> I fear that if the diff is not easily eyeball-able we won't get it in.
<RockMan> i'd repackage it, it's not an update that could be done with a patch
<RockMan> or better.. yep, it could, but it's not that convenient, imho
<dholbach> *nod*
<dholbach> I understand.
<RockMan> it should be used in suse+1, going out at the end of this month.. actually it was coded by a suse guy
<jr> groovy
<nuku> i see .. he wrapped classes around the dcop handlers..
<nuku> dbus
<nuku> more 
<Riddell> imbrandon: going to upload konversation then?
<imbrandon> Riddell, sure, i'm on it now
<imbrandon> lemme just add the uvf bug number then i'll have it up
* Sho_ hugs mdz, imbrandon & Riddell
<_Sime> Riddell: I just switched the tarball on my site with the fixed version. I even tested it here(!)
<_Sime> wonders will never cease.
<fdoving> imbrandon: did you make cross compiling work in pbuilder? 
<imbrandon> fdoving, yes ( but there are still some library issues for some apps , but simple apps cross-compile )
<imbrandon> and it takes some hacking in the pbuilder chroot, i'm still working on some clean ways to do somethings
<fdoving> i'm hacking a chroot now.
<imbrandon> this has turned into a multi month project heh but its not gonna beat me
<imbrandon> cool
<fdoving> using adept as test-build.
<imbrandon> heh thats what i used at first, if you can get it to find the xlibs lemme know
<imbrandon> i think the xlibs will have to be converted with dpkg-cross and installed
<fdoving> that might become a problem.
<imbrandon> to test if your cross package works grab apt-mirror its an arch all package and change to any
<fdoving> .. to automate, that is.
<imbrandon> fdoving, yea 
<fdoving> it works, but i want it inside pbuilder.
<imbrandon> fdoving, thats kinda where i'm stuck is automating it and making it "clean" i can get it to "work" but not without alot of hacking
<fdoving> and i also want it "to just work" as the original pbuilder.
<imbrandon> exactly
<imbrandon> right , my goal is to make hooks to drop in so you only have to pass the -a 
<imbrandon> eg pbuilder -apowerpc build blah.dsc
<fdoving> hmm.. i use the arch scripts.
<fdoving> cowbuilder-edgy-powerpc
<fdoving> and so on.
<imbrandon> debuild -apowerpc is what i've been using to test
<nixternal> quick question: Firefox homepage...the linking is bad, refer to bug 65685
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65685 in kubuntu-docs ""About Kubuntu" missing "wonderful-linux.html"" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65685
<imbrandon> also had a little trubble getting those debs from the DD to compile in edgy clean too , but thats another story 
<nixternal> is there a reason why we don't just set the homepage to usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/
<nixternal> Riddell: i just replied to jjesse's email about this as well, but im sure you are swamped with a few eons worth of email
<nixternal> i don't get the whole /etc/alternatives/firefox-homepage and the big cluster circle fork messup it creates
<nixternal> im guessing, the reason we use the /etc/alternatives, is because all platforms share the /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/ dir, so setting the symlink makes it easier across the platforms?
<imbrandon> Riddell, did you notice the comment on bug 65665, can we just change that via k-d-s or would it have to be a cupsd update ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65665 in kdebase "Cups printing fails after update to kde-3.5.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65665
<Riddell> imbrandon: patch to kdelibs I'd think
<imbrandon> kk i'd bet it has something to do with localhost is actualy 127.0.1.1 not 127.0.0.1
<Riddell> _Sime: powermanager/icons is missing
<imbrandon> in /etc/hosts
<_Sime> Riddell: I blame sebas for that one....
<_Sime> Riddell: are these icons new?
<Riddell> _Sime: yes, and they're not in the build system
<_Sime> Riddell: and they were not in the last version of the package?
<Riddell> _Sime: not in the last one you packaged
<_Sime> Riddell: I mean .deb.
<Riddell> yes, they're in the .deb
<_Sime> Riddell: and they are installed into /usr/share/apps/guidance/pics/? (i'm just checking the install location first.)
<Riddell> p powermanager/icons/*png $(DEB_DESTDIR)/usr/share/apps/guidance/pics/
<Riddell> cp powermanager/icons/battery-charging-100.png $(DEB_DESTDIR)/usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/power-manager.png
<Riddell> cp powermanager/guidance-power-manager.desktop  $(DEB_DESTDIR)/usr/share/autostart/
<Riddell> is what happens in debian/rules
<_Sime> my edgy is up to date, but I don't see the powermanager icons in the list of files for kde-guidance.
<_Sime> ok, powermanager/icons/*png $(DEB_DESTDIR)/usr/share/apps/guidance/pics/ looks ok.
<Riddell> _Sime: it's kde-guidance-powermanager now
<Riddell> the power applet got split out
<Riddell> dpkg -L kde-guidance-powermanager | grep /usr/share/apps/guidance/pics/batt
<DaSkreech> nixternal: damn :-(
<nixternal> huh?
<windshear> anyone knows when Bug #30207 will be fixed.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30207 in kdebase "media:/ does not handle floppy mounting correctly" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30207
<DaSkreech> nixternal: someone beat me to the flower garden idea
<windshear> i think its quite essential that the floppy works in final.
<Riddell> windshear: it's a long standing issue, I don't forsee it getting fixed
<DaSkreech> http://cultivation.sourceforge.net
<windshear> hm, quite bad if in a final the floppy does not work (again!)
<nixternal> ya, but that is a game. i thought you were going to do like a landscape design thing
<imbrandon> i dont even have a floppy drive in any of my computers to test
<nixternal> haha me either
<nixternal> i took mine out
<nixternal> it was wasting space in the server tower
<imbrandon> well hp and compaq dont put them in, and both the desktops are hp and compaq , apple laptops dont have one, and my server neever needed one so i never put one in
<_Sime> Riddell: grab the tarball again, and pray that something else isn't missing.
<Riddell> :)
<nixternal> lol
<jdong|laptop> apt-get install more-storage-space
<jdong|laptop> hmm, doesn't seem to work
<DaSkreech> nixternal: wouldn't it end up being a game in any  case :)
<nixternal> i would use it...i need some good landscaping software for Linux
<DaSkreech> nixternal: So GardensKape Go?
<nixternal> hell ya!
<nixternal> there isn't any landscape programs...and that program looks like some goofy game which im not interested in
<nixternal> i used a professional package and i can't remember the name...but it was super cool on how it worked
<Tonio_> Riddell: the series of patches for ark works like a charm
<Riddell> Tonio_: need to save them until after RC I guess
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: mimetypes are complete and 7z is now integrated like any other format
<Riddell> testers needed for http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde-guidance_0.7.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Tonio_> Riddell: when is the release ?
<Riddell> and http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde-guidance-powermanager_0.7.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<_Sime> Riddell: whooo hooo!
<Riddell> Tonio_: thursday
<verwilst__> omg edgy's nvidia driver is sloooow
<Tonio_> Riddell: what changes ?
<verwilst__> it's like i'm working on a 486
<Tonio_> Riddell: one week ? !!!
<verwilst__> dragging a windows shocks like hell
<verwilst__> resizing a windows shocks too :p
<Riddell> Tonio_: well maybe we can sneak them in tonight, got a debdiff?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have the packages ready
<Tonio_> just need to upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: want to revu the patches ?
<Riddell> sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdeutils patch already revued, here is the konq-plugins patch (ark service menu)
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/26
<Tonio_> here is the patch
<DaSkreech> nixternal: So should we make a wikipage for it?
<nixternal> hehe, that is up to you
<trappist> Riddell: you have an amd64 build, or a source package for the new kde-guidance?
<Riddell> trappist: amd64 uploaded
<trappist> got it, thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: just tell me if that's okay for you and I'll upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll probably submimt those patches to kde since 7z should be managed the same way than rar, at least
<Riddell> Tonio_: looks sane to me
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, we definately need to get this upstream, although I don't know how maintained ark is just now
<Tonio_> Riddell: can I upload
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm happy, not sure how strict the freeze is, may need to ask mdz 
<mdz> see -devel-announce for current freeze guidelines
<Tonio_> mdz: can wait after the freeze, no probleme
<Riddell> Tonio_: actually I don't think there is an after the freeze
<imbrandon> after freeze == after release
<Tonio_> Riddell: well those patches are closing launchpad bugs...
<verwilst_> anyone here using compiz with kde in edgy by any chance? :d
<Tonio_> verwilst_: works for me with beryl
<verwilst_> Tonio_: beryl?
<imbrandon> beryl works here pretty well ( still kinda slow )
<imbrandon> beryl == compiz fork
<verwilst_> Tonio_: my X performance is appaling, so i want to try compiz to see if that renders it faster :p
<Tonio_> imbrandon yeah beryl isn't as fast as compiz
<Riddell> anyone tested guidance?
<verwilst_> imbrandon:  oh, didn't even know that
<verwilst_> Tonio_: nvidia card?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah works here, are there specific thigs to test
<Tonio_> ?*
<imbrandon> Riddell, no, give me a deb i can test
<Tonio_> verwilst_: no, intel
<verwilst_> hm
<verwilst_> i think my next card will be ATI
<verwilst_> hell, a GeForce6600GT
<imbrandon> verwilst_, compiz wont make your X faster, slower if anything
<verwilst_> and i can't even drag my windows without serious lag
<verwilst_> imbrandon: i thought it did last time :d
<verwilst_> hardware rendered windows?
<imbrandon> verwilst_, are you using the nv driver ? or the nvidia one ?
<verwilst_> nvidia :)
<verwilst_> but nv driver is equally slow
<Riddell> imbrandon: 21:30 < Riddell> testers needed for http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde-guidance_0.7.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Riddell> 21:30 < Riddell> and http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde-guidance-powermanager_0.7.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<imbrandon> kool, grabbing now
<verwilst_> Riddell: the problem i had at work with configuring dualscreen is that i couldn't save :p
<verwilst_> it's all grayed out
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah, let's keep those patches for edgy+1... this isn't a important issue, although it would be nice to get it fixed...
<imbrandon> Riddell, guidance seems to work fine here, g-p-m though i'm not on a laptop
<Riddell> imbrandon: are you on a laptop?
<imbrandon> no
<Tonio_> Riddell: I am
<Tonio_> guidance-power-manager works
<nixternal> (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<Riddell> imbrandon: so we don't want it to work :)
<nixternal> anyone else getting that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<trappist> Riddell: any part(s) of guidance in particular need beating on?
<Riddell> trappist: just making sure all the modules work in systemsettings
<trappist> Riddell: do you care about little stuff like, the last-changed field for a password on a new user says epoch-1
<trappist> 12/31/1969
<trappist> actually it even says that after I set the password
<Riddell> trappist: worth filing a bug for
<trappist> and after I change it again for good measure
<Tonio_> Riddell: I archived the patches for next release, and I'll try to make a point on all compression formats, since ark is a bit messy and unmaintained on that point
<Tonio_> Riddell: all guidance modules seem to work here
<Tonio_> _Sime: ping ?
<Tonio_> _Sime: concerning your patches, you say they work for you, did you test on edgy ? I'm wondering if we uploaded the good version, since it doesn't work on any of my machines
<imbrandon> trappist, i cant reporduce that
<trappist> imbrandon: create a new user, set the password in the password & security tab... can't reproduce that?
<trappist> it looks right on an a preexisting account (mine)
<jdong> nixternal: that error is normal on fglrx'es
<jdong> nixternal: they don't support AIGLX yet
<jdong> nixternal: remember you also need to explicitly disable the composite extension for DRI/3D to initialize
<nixternal> but why do i have aiglx installed on this machine?
<nixternal> that is already done, the composite portion
<nixternal> jdong: are you good with the ATI stuff?
<jdong> nixternal: kind of
<nixternal> i have a guy in #ubuntu-classromm that has an ATI with Dapper issue
<nixternal> im stuck
<jdong> nixternal: aiglx is in xorg 7.1 by default
<nixternal> oh ya..forgot about that "crap" ;)
<jdong> nixternal: I'll hop into the channel, won't guarantee much competence with ATI though :D
<imbrandon> trappist, yea the date isnt updating, i dont think thats RC though
<nixternal> #ubuntu-classroom btw  jdong ;)
<imbrandon> the account gets created and is useable , so it is ok
<jdong> nixternal: yea yea figured it out the second time :D
<trappist> imbrandon: the date in the first place is a little nasty.  should probably say something like N/A
<imbrandon> actualy it should probably say the date the account was made untill changed the first time
<imbrandon> but thats an upstream issue imho
<trappist> yeah, definitely not a packaging issue
<imbrandon> okies dinner time, bbiab
<jdong> Riddell: what changed in the new power manager?
<jdong> everything looks OK
<Riddell> jdong: nothing 
<jdong> ah ok
* jdong tests to see if guidance's display power bug is fixed
<fdoving> gnite
<Tonio_> _Sime: just to show you : http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp/capture1.png
<nuku> hm the new power manager does not allow to change cpu throttling settings.. is there another place for it now?
<Tonio_> can someone try this please ? inserting an audio cd and opening in konqueror....
<Tonio_> I'm wondering if I ported the patches to 3.5.5 correctly
<jdong> nuku: install powersave again? :D
<nuku> :p
<jdong> Riddell: guidance display settings bug persists
<jdong> Riddell: DPMS timeout not preserved across a logout
<jdong> Riddell: I just set my timeout to 2 minutes, logged out, and now it says 2 hours
<nuku> i'll go with cpufreq-set then :)
<jdong> nuku: make a lot of cpufreq-set panel buttons?
<jdong> :)
<nuku> jdong: haha :) yeah 
<imbrandon> Tonio_, i can confirm that happens for me too ( with the audio cd )
<imbrandon> _Sime, ^
<nuku> i have it most time "ondemand" anyway but sometimes perfomance .. well brings just more performance :)
<jdong> lol
<Tonio_> imbrandon the point is it works for _Sime
<jdong> for me, ondemand feels just as snappy
<jdong> maybe it's because I'm using a core duo whose lowest state is pretty freakin powerful already
<Tonio_> imbrandon: so  1/ my port to kde 3.5.5 is crappy 2/ there is something that has changed in 3.5.5 code that is incompatible with _Sime's work
<Tonio_> imbrandon I would favor the first option :)
<nuku> jdong: yeah you may don't even realize what you computer is capable of :)
<jdong> nuku: I've used it on performance before...
<jdong> I used to have it default to performance on AC power
<jdong> (via /etc/acpi)
<Lure> Riddell: guidance looks ok to me (checked powermanager and basic test with kc modules)
<Riddell> I'l
<imbrandon> kitties back ;)
<Riddell> I'll upload guidance then, any fixes will go into -updates
<Lure> nuku: edgy uses kernel ondemand and this is snappy, so little need for manual control 
<jdong> Lure: can you reproduce DPMS timeouts not sticking?
<Tonio_> imbrandon I recompared the patches, the ones in 3.5.5 are correct....
<jdong> Lure: I set mine to 2 minutes, and on login it turns into 2 hours, then 5 hours
<Lure> jdong: only if I log out ;-)
* Lure loging out and in
<ryanakca> hmm... haven't been here for a while... anything I can do? (except preferably bug triaging)... I have a feeling artwork is finished, can't send stuff to universe anymore...
<Lure> jdong: confirmed - I set it to 15 min and it is 5 hours after login
<jdong> Lure: it seems like the restored time is proportional to the originally set time
<jdong> 2minutes -> 2 hours, 15min -> 5 hours
<jdong> so it must be saving, but not being read back correctly
<Lure> jdong: yep 
<jdong> hmm, so who fixes guidance? :D
<_Sime> jdong: use "xset -q" to find out what the X server things the timeout is.
<jdong> DPMS (Energy Star):
<jdong>   Standby: 120    Suspend: 120    Off: 120
<jdong>   DPMS is Enabled
<jdong>   Monitor is On
<jdong> 2 hours
<ryanakca> imbrandon: ping
<Tonio_> _Sime: ah !
<_Sime> jdong: and compare that to the value in ~/.kde/....blah.../displayconfigrc
<Tonio_> _Sime: what test can I do that might help you ?
<jdong> dpmsSeconds=120
<jdong> _Sime: are those values in minutes or seconds?
<_Sime> jdong: the manual pages says that xset reports seconds.
<jdong> _Sime: ok, then it's correct right now
<jdong> _Sime: I'm gonna logout/login and see what it gets reset to
<jdong> _Sime:   Standby: 7200    Suspend: 7200    Off: 7200
<jdong> _Sime:  dpmsSeconds=120
<jdong> _Sime: hmm, so seconds seem to be turning into minutes on login
<gnomefreak> was bug 65610 fixed with todays updates?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65610 in kdebase "[kde 3.5.5]  konqueror will not open links" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65610
<_Sime> jdong: you could try putting debug in displayconfig-restore.py around line 169.
<jdong> _Sime: running displayconfig-restore restores the correct setting
<jdong> _Sime: strange that it isn't being reset properly at login though
<_Sime> jdong: displayconfig-restore.py should be getting run at login.
<jdong> _Sime: yeah, but why isn't it? Lure has the same problem, too
<_Sime> jdong: if is doesn't run at login then we have a problem. 
<jdong> _Sime: it is in /etc/X11/Xsession.d, but it clearly didn't restore my settings properly...
<_Sime> jdong: the kde login sequence was changed in 3.5.4 IIRC.
<jdong> _Sime: that's about when this problem started
<Lure> _Sime: I am debugging it - it looks like xset -q is reporting it strangely, so it may be restore does it wrongly at first place
<jdong> Lure: run displayconfig-restore
<jdong> Lure: at a terminal. For me, that correctly restores the right value
<_Sime> Lure: can you confirm that displayconfig-restore.py is being run at login?
<Lure> jdong: yep, you are probably right - -restore is not run at startup
<Lure> _Sime: will check this now...
<jdong> _Sime / Lure: gonna do a logout and see if Xsession.d is processed at login
<jdong> _Sime: that script is being run at login
<jdong> so it would appear more like something is coming in and overridding it afterwrads
<_Sime> maybe.
<_Sime> bed-time for me,
<jdong> I wrapped the 40guidance* script with a set of touches, and surely enough both files were created
<Lure> jdong: it gets converted to minutes somehow (multiplied by 60)
<jdong> Lure: yeah, the question is, who's doing it?
<Tonio_> _Sime: night ! will you be there tomorrow ?
<jdong> Lure: xset is only being called once during bootup
<jdong> and that's correctly, by displayconfig-restore
<jdong> Lure: something else is using a different method to botch up DPMS
<Lure> jdong: line 1668 in displayconfig.py is suspitions - it compares intervals[0]  (in sec) with dpms_min
<Lure> jdong: I doubt that this causes it, but it is plain wrong
<Lure> jdong: dpms_min is actually in seconds (just to confuse me) ;-)
<RockMan> Riddell: what's usually the release procedure? link the package to kde-packager ml, then publishing it?
<Riddell> RockMan: for what?
<RockMan> Riddell: kdebluetooth
<Riddell> RockMan: most apps have a string freeze where you tell kde-i18n-doc to translate it, then after a week you release and announce on kde-announce and kde-apps.org and poke me
<Riddell> RockMan: kde-packager isn't used much except for the actual KDE releases, although I wouldn't mind it being used more
<RockMan> Riddell: err.. dunnow if it's the case, since it was freeze for nearly one year
<Riddell> RockMan: just release then :)
<RockMan> ok
<Riddell> RockMan: but get someone to check the tar for sanity before you announce it
<seaLne> Riddell: check your mail :)
<RockMan> Riddell: i did ^^ above
<RockMan> although i repackaged it, so.. right.. better to recheck
<Riddell> RockMan: url?
<RockMan> Riddell: http://zerogoki.homelinux.org/kdebluetooth-1.0_beta2.tar.bz2
<ryanakca> completly offtopic: would ubuntu keep on using Fx, or would they switch to this newfangled, foolish IceWeasel thingy?
<Riddell> ryanakca: people are talking to mozilla about it
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk...
<Riddell> and iceweasel isn't foolish, it's hardly debian's fault if that's what they have to do
<jdong> Lure: hmm, I don't think that causes it though
<jdong> Lure: if I manually run displayconfig-restore as the last item in my session, everything is fine and dandy
<Lure> jdong: no, not at all - it is just misleading name of variable
* ryanakca would have to agree with the mozilla people... from what little I know about it... I wouldn't want anybody to go out, take my product (xyz), mess around with it, and call it xyz
<jdong> Lure: yet I tried to trap /usr/bin/xset, and it's only called once and correctly
<jdong> Lure: so there must be an API call of some sort for DPMS timeout
<ryanakca> Riddell:  anything I can do? (except preferably bug triaging)... I have a feeling artwork is finished, can't send stuff to universe anymore...
<Riddell> ryanakca: every other free software project seems to be happy with that
<jdong> and some program is using it
<Lure> jdong: do you have also gnome installed?
<Riddell> ryanakca: if you can download CDs you could test the accessibility profiles all work
<jdong> Lure: yep
<ryanakca> Riddell: no, name it something else, just not my product name...
<ryanakca> Riddell: umm... no, anything else?
<Lure> jdong: maybe some gnome/kde desktop interaction (I have gnome now just for two weeks and did not notice this problem before)
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'd have to go out and buy myself some more CD's :)
<jdong> Lure: interesting proposition...
<Lure> jdong: gnomerc is also after displayconfig_restore
<jdong> Lure: right, but it shouldn't be run if it's not a gnome session
<jdong> Lure: if [ "$BASESTARTUP" = gnome-session -o \
<Riddell> nixternal: any plans for an rc page?
<Lure> jdong: right...
<Riddell> ryanakca: I know, search kde-look.org for a suitable RC announcment image
<Riddell> ryanakca: anything kubuntu themed
<ryanakca> Riddell: bbl, supper, RC announcement image?
<nixternal> Riddell: when is the RC due?
<Riddell> ryanakca: random image, like the release stories here have http://kubuntu.org/announcements/
<Riddell> nixternal: week today
<nixternal> im getting ready to start working on a page, and was going to message the channel for input in about 15 minutes ;)
<nixternal> i don't like creating the page early, as it always gets put on Digg
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-13
<Riddell> pesky digg
<nixternal> that it is
<nixternal> just like distro watch posted the kde 3.5.5 repos
<Lure> jdong: I will rather add some addiitonal Xsession.d in front and back to check the state of dpms timeout with dpms -q
<jdong> hmm, interesting idea, yes
<nuku> hm isn't kde supposed to support dpms settings?
<jdong> nuku: that's what I was thinking originally
<jdong> I still don't like blaming GNOME for a KDE problem
<jdong> lol
<nuku> :)
<jdong> now, another logout
<nixternal> who is buying dinner? im hungry
<jdong> where'd lure go?
<nixternal> fishing?
<nixternal> [17:21:58]  <-- Lure has left this server ("Konversation terminated!").
<Lure> jdong: it is changed after  all Xsession.d scripts
<nixternal> wth
<jdong> Lure: I realized the same thing
<Lure> nixternal: testing dpms with logout/login ;-)
<nixternal> now that is odd...Lure spoke, and it didn't show him reconnect for me
<jdong> [18:26]  --> Lure has joined this channel (n=lure@ubuntu/member/lure).
<nixternal> Lure: i seen you disconnect, but never reconnect
<jdong> Lure: so, ready to start grepping kdebase? :D
<Lure> jdong: ;-)
<jdong> seriously, that's my best idea so far
<jdong> lol
<Lure> jdong: kdesktop/lock/lockprocess.cc:
<jdong> ha, you're actually doing it
* jdong is guilting of fetching kdebase and kdelibs too
<Lure> jdong: kenergy KC module is also doing DPMS, not sure it gets executed though (I doubt it)
<jdong> hmm
<Lure> jdong: there is code doing stuff like this:
<Lure> DPMSSetTimeouts(dpy, 60*standby, 60*suspend, 60*off);
<jdong> Lure: that is VERY suspicious
<Lure> jdong: this might be it!
<Lure> it does quesy dpms for default values in case that config is not set in kcmdisplayrc
<jdong> that sounds suspicious then
<Lure> it's config is in sec, while they do not divide pre_configured values with 60
<jdong> Lure: try patching out the DPMSSetTimeouts call?
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/RC/Kubuntu && https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/RC/Kubuntu
<Lure> jdong: this is buggy for sure, the problem is that I do not know who executes this function on login()
<jdong> kenergy should've been neudered anyway
<nixternal> start providing me with the goods
<nixternal> actually..im going to hold off for a couple of days before adding content
<Lure> jdong: for start I will explicitly set kcmdisplayrc values to some strange number in order to see if they have effect
<nixternal> otherwise we will get the crazies in here wanting to talk to everyone about their issues we already know about
<Lure> jdong: this will prove that init_energy() gets executed (and that we have the right suspect)
* Lure will be back
<Lure> jdong: did not help :-(
<jdong> Lure: if you really want to rule it out, you'd comment out the function call
<Lure> jdong: it does not get executed - if it would, it would use my config values and not wrong seconds stuff
<jdong> ah, ok
<Lure> anyway, I am braindead and have to get early tommorow
<Lure> -> bed
<Lure> jdong: is bug already opened?
<jdong> Lure: no, it isn't...
<jdong> Lure: you wanna open it?
<Lure> jdong: just do it ;-)
* jdong grumbles
<Lure> nite all!
<ryanakca> Riddell: back, kk, I'll start looking :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: RC image... something like this? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=27472
* ryanakca has a pile of purple flowers on his digital camera...
<Riddell> ryanakca: it needs to have some relevance to kubuntu
<ryanakca> ah, kk
<Riddell> so it needs the logo in the photo (but just an overlay)
<ryanakca> btw, where d'you get the kubuntu mug?
<Riddell> doesn't have to be a photo of course
<Riddell> kubuntu.de did the mugs
<ryanakca> kk... nice :)
* ryanakca considers creating  blueish purple version of http://kubuntu.org/images/6.06-launch.png
* ryanakca scraps the idea... forget that...
<ryanakca> Riddell: Kubuntu logo has to be blue, right? 
* ryanakca wonders if he can take this http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40338 and give it a purple-blue twist
<jdong> ok, filed as bug 65791
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65791 in kde-guidance "DPMS timeout restored incorrectly on login" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65791
<jdong> Riddell: what's the current freeze status with regards to bugfixes?
<nixternal> ryanakca: the guy who made that, doesn't even hang out here anymore
<jdong> Riddell: not properly doing DPMS is pretty fatal to laptop users
<nixternal> Linuxmonkey was his name
<ryanakca> hmm... rings a bell.. I think
<ryanakca> nixternal: kk, does that make a difference?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> get a better design ;)
<Riddell> jdong: pretty frozen
<nixternal> hahah
<nixternal> j/k
<jdong> :(
<nixternal> my lappy won't even boot anything newer than knot 1 or 2
<nixternal> but i think that is due to it having puter cancer
<nixternal> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2565287072886554182&q=GI+joe
<nixternal> stop your downloading now!
<ryanakca> nixternal: I have a feeling that this isn't exactly a new .jpg? http://raphink.info/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/03/konqi_kubudoc_hires.jpg
<Riddell> nope
<ryanakca> oh, lol, raphink made it :)
<nixternal> ya, he did that a while ago
<Riddell> RockMan: I can't get that tar to compile
<Riddell> I have checking for baudboy.h... no  
<Riddell> and checking for sdp_list_free in -lsdp... no
<RockMan> yep, they told me that too...
<RockMan> already checking... but probably i'll finish tomorrow, since i'm doing also some other things
<RockMan> (and i'd like to do things as better as possible..)
* jdong laments the downfall of grammar in modern culture
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'm going to resume looking for that RC picture t'morrow... When d'you need it for?
<Riddell> ryanakca: not until next thursday
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> imbrandon: ping
* ryanakca wonders what timezone imbrandon's in...
<Hawkwind> ryanakca: CST....same as me :)
<imbrandon> ryanakca, pong
<nixternal> interesting...trashcan on desktop is empty, trashcan in kicker is full
<Riddell> we don't have a wastebin on the desktop by default
<nixternal> hehe...it is on mine ;)
<imbrandon> Riddell, i noticed yesterday on upgrade from dapper it appears somereason
<nixternal> not on mine anymore
<imbrandon> i thought it was just me
<nixternal> rm ~/Desktop/trash.Desktop
<imbrandon> hrm nixternal ping me please ( in the channell )
<nixternal> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon> grr
<nixternal> on the phone with my daughter..it is her b-day
<imbrandon> ok try again please
<nixternal> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon> ok one last time
<nixternal> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon> darn it
<nixternal> hahahaha
<imbrandon> imbrandon??\bping\b??$
<imbrandon> that should get triggered
<imbrandon> i would think
<nixternal> imbrandon: ping?
<imbrandon> join #ubuntu-midwest if you have a few minutes to help me get this working
<bddebian> Howdy
<nixternal> who wants to help a python nub 
<Hobbsee> Fetched 147MB in 4m20s (563kB/s)
<Hobbsee> nice :)
* Hobbsee feels slightly traitorous
<nixternal> that is mighty nice
<Hobbsee> indeed
<nixternal> how do i add something to my python search path?  i have to do some whacky translation stuff and i cna't figure out where to put this stupid file
<Hobbsee> Fetched 17.7MB in 48s (364kB/s)
<Hobbsee> not *too* bad - the first was off the au. mirrors, the second is of the gb. ones
<Hobbsee>  /dev/hda3     ext3    5.5G  4.7G  628M  89% /
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<n8k99> hello
<Hobbsee> heya
<Hobbsee> hi Lure 
<Lure> hi Hobbsee
<n8k99> i was just  doing a little reading - wondering if there is a telepathy equivalent in kde?
<n8k99> is that kopete?
* Hobbsee reboots to gnome or xfce
* n8k99 didn't mean to chase all me little friends away
<Hobbsee> this is scary.
<Hobbsee> what's the status for apport for kde?
<Hobbsee> it works nicely in gnome :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee!! :)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! I totally forgot about memoserv :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: :D  and email
<Jucato> lol I didn't know your e-mail addy :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's on my LP page.  hobbsee@kubuntu.org or hobbsee@ubuntu.com
<Jucato> ah ok well maybe next time :)
<Jucato> I'm still not on my PC... :(
<Hobbsee> :(
* Hobbsee is on gnome and xfce, does that count?
* Jucato is on XP... does that count :P
<Hobbsee> urgh
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure which is worse
* Jucato isn't even in his house... that definitely counts
<Hobbsee> XP hasnt crashed as much as gnome for me :P
<Jucato> hah. XP really doesn't crash as much if you take good care of it. 
<Hobbsee> true
<Jucato> and if you're careful with your internet habits, you rarely get infected
<Jucato> oh.. Happy Birthday KDE!!
<Jucato> er. just in case I won't be able to connect tomorrow
<freeflying>   imbrandon arounds?
<verwilst> adept updater uses interactive mode when configuring packages
<verwilst> i had to do show details, and answer a question about flashplayer before it continued
<dholbach> heya
<dholbach> hm, nuku and rockman are not here
<sebas> dholbach: RockMan is on kde-promo :)
<sebas> And hi there!
<dholbach> ahhhh sure
<dholbach> you're all partying today!
<dholbach> congratulations to all of you
<RockMan> hi
<dholbach> hey RockMan
<dholbach> I played with it some more... no luck :/
<dholbach> I even changed the version string to make sure I was not on crack
<RockMan> dholbach: the r2 version?
<dholbach> I restarted the bluetooth services, removed stale files in /var/lib/bluetooth
<dholbach> oh, where's the r2 version?
<RockMan> yup
<RockMan> check kmobiletools homepage
<dholbach> checking
<dholbach> kmobiletools to the rescue!
<Riddell> kwwii: ping, got any artwork for us?
<sebas> KDE's official birthday is tomorrow, dholbach :)
<dholbach> sebas: lalalalala :-)
<dholbach> HAPPY PARTYING ANYWAY :)
<_Sime> are there any really nasty bugs in edgy that I should know about before I upgrade my primary machine? anyone?
<sebas> dholbach: Yeah :)
<Riddell> _Sime: only that dist-upgrade is a steaming pile of poo for upgrading to edgy with
<sebas> It's my birthday tomorrow as well, so partypartyparty
<_Sime> Riddell: what do you mean?
<sebas> _Sime: It works fine for my workstation, my notebook was a freaking PITA because of ATI drivers
<Riddell> _Sime: is holds back or uninstalls a bunch of things it should keep
<Riddell> _Sime: actually it would be interesting to hear a report of using the ubuntu upgrade tool with kubuntu if you want to try that
<_Sime> Riddell: I'm not familiar with the upgrade tool you speak of.
<Riddell> _Sime: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<dholbach> RockMan: you ROCK
<fdoving> any one working on bug 62610 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62610 in adept "impossible to manager repositories" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62610
<RockMan> (o_O)
<dholbach> RockMan: i'm in a gnome session, so I didn't have kbluetoothd running either
<Riddell> fdoving: I just uploaded a fix
<dholbach> RockMan: but /var/log/syslog already showed that the new patch was different - it registered a different passkey agent this time
<RockMan> good
<dholbach> RockMan: thanks a lot for your efforts
<_Sime> Riddell: the tool just calls apt-get? yes?
<dholbach> RockMan: I'm going to play with it some more
<RockMan> well, check if it works, at least
<dholbach> RockMan: I'm browsing my phone at the moment
<RockMan> ah.. nice :D
<Riddell> _Sime: no, it uses the python-apt repository and has some special knowledge about what is important to keep and work around during a distro upgrade
<Riddell> s/repository/library/
<dholbach> RockMan: so thanks again
<RockMan> you're welcome
<Riddell> dholbach: it's all working?
<dholbach> Riddell: it looks damn good
<dholbach> Riddell: we might need something that calls        passkey-agent --default /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin
<dholbach> Riddell: yesterday we thought about adding another autostart .desktop file to kdebluetooth - does that sound crackful?
<Riddell> that sounds fine
<dholbach> kdebluetooth is sweet - good work on that
<_Sime> Riddell: ok, but will it work or will I burst into tears?
<dholbach> Riddell: I'll play with it some more and see if it clashes with the gnome thingie - if not, we should go for it
<Riddell> _Sime: it's known to work
<_Sime> Riddell: the only other problem is that I'm doing this via ssh.... and I want to nohup it.
<Riddell> _Sime: oh, in that case just do apt-get dist-upgrade
<Riddell> _Sime: but you'll need to do  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop afterwards to reinstall all the stuff it didn't want to keep
<fdoving> Riddell: great thanks :)
<_Sime> Riddell: ok. I'll use dist-upgrade and then check kubuntu-desktop.
<_Sime> here I go.
<Riddell> I'm off out for a bit, kwwii if you have that menu artwork please commit that to bzr
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Hi
<Hobbsee> hey Tm_T 
<Hobbsee> oh darn it.
<Hobbsee> i cant eat this dinner, stirfry, without a splade or another utensil.
* Hobbsee goes back to get one.  grr.
<Tonio__> hi ;)
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_!
* Hobbsee hugs Tonio_ for sane kubuntu defaults :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hu ? did I change things recently ?
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> I'm making a point on _Sime's patches....
<Tonio_> there is a big bunch of problems not yet fixed....
<Tonio_> I'd be a bit scarry to release with this in its current state....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no.  but i tried xfce and gnome.  scary stuff.
* Hobbsee had a crash within the first 10 min too.
<imbrandon_> its edgy ;)
<Hobbsee> yeah, but still
<Tonio_> imbrandon yes but well....
<Tonio_> bug 65873
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65873 in kdelibs "Konqueror doesn't show the content of CD/Dvds unless "refresh" is pressed in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65873
<Tonio_> confirmed, I have the same issue here
<Tonio_> audio cds don't work
<Tonio_> qtparted cannot be used to format a usbkey, since there is no way to simply umount it
<Tonio_> except eject...
<Tonio_> that's weird, really !
<imbrandon_> yea but tbh 99% of joe dosent open audio and video in konqueror, they use amarok or kaffeine ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon what if you want to rip it to mp3 ?
<Tonio_> that's a konqueror killer feature, and now it simply doesn't work
<imbrandon_> kaudiocreator
<imbrandon_> thats why its installed
<imbrandon_> ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon which uses /media/cdrom0 by default (can be changed of course)
<imbrandon_> and its rps to many diffrent formats not just mp3
<Tonio_> honnestly, when I doubleclick on the desktop's icon and get a "no cd inserted"
<Tonio_> that gives the feeling of a pre-alpha release...
<Hobbsee> ouch.  scary
<imbrandon_> Tonio_: i'm not saying it dosent need fixing, i'm just saying its not as critical as its made out to be if you really think about it
<Hobbsee> that probably warrants fixing now
<Tonio_> in my opinion, if most of those issues are not fixed before edgy is out, we should remove the patches...
<Tonio_> and discard them for edgy+1 when they get mature enough to be included
* Hobbsee wonders what the idea of edgy+1 is
<Tonio_> imbrandon concerning the desktop cleaning, that's critical
<Tonio_> since when you had 3 ways to do something you only get one now
<imbrandon_> Tonio_: its FAR to late for that, as the normal way hasenbt been tested
<Tonio_> imbrandon the normal way has been tested widely with 3.4.4
<imbrandon_> they just need to be fixed, now or with -updates
<Tonio_> 3.5.4 sorry, and 3.5.5 doesn't change anything
<imbrandon_> widely where? not in edgy
<Tonio_> imbrandon I don't say I don't want those patches in, but I prefer something working to something that doesn't work
<imbrandon_> and thats where it matters to mdz thf.
<Tonio_> imbrandon 3.5.4 and edgy were tested 2 month without those patches
<Tonio_> imbrandon and this material is in kde for YEARS
<Tonio_> it has a very few issues (except with non kde apps)
<imbrandon_> Tonio_: yes there are rough edges thus edgy, we talked about this when putting them in, thats why dapper is supported for 3 years
<Tonio_> the problem is who can fix the issues, except sime or Riddell
<imbrandon_> they are not the only two, and rember there is -updates, i think its very critical that these be fixed not removed
<imbrandon_> else they will not ever make it
<Tonio_> imbrandon well I can understand edgy is there for testing new things, but is that a reason to include very incomplete stuff ?
<imbrandon_> Tonio_: thats the thing its not very incomplete, i just said above if you actualy think about it those are not the "default" way of doing things
<imbrandon_> this kaudiocreatror and kaffeine
<Tonio_> kaudiocreator has the same issue....
<Tonio_> points to /media/cdrom0 by default
<imbrandon_> they are nice to have and yes need to be fixed but dont warrent removeal
<Hobbsee> but will they get fixed, though?  in time?
<imbrandon_> ESPECIALY after RC freeze
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: yes , why wouldent they
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: if the people are around who know how to fix it, yes.  wand waving doesnt work.
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: yes and me Riddell and sime are arround daily not counting the others that send patches to sime 
<gnomefreak> there even a @lart about Hobbsee  ;)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: indeed.  i think you wanted -ops
<imbrandon_> i dont see wand waving, i see updates almost daily
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it's #28
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: oh good
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> yes i did
<imbrandon_> all i'm saying is yes there are bugs that need to be fixed Tonio_ but removal sint warented especialy this late in the cycle
<imbrandon_> fixes would be much much more preferable
<imbrandon_> i mean there are flac regressions and 36+ other bugs in amarok atm but we're not thinking about removing it ;)
<imbrandon_> same type of deal, plus if they are in the edgy release more kde developers will help fix them and more of a chance of a stable release for edgy+1
<imbrandon_> trust me i feel the same way about k-s-s , i think in its current state of useability it should be removed and use kcontrol but that isnt the good awnser, the better answer is to fix k-s-s
<imbrandon_> Tonio_: the bigest outstanding issues with simes patches are mounting issues correct >
<imbrandon_> ?
<imbrandon_> or just mounting audio/video ?
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> heya
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<imbrandon_> heya bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<windshear> hello
<windshear> anyone has a floppy drive and is using KDE 3.5.5
<Tonio_> imbrandon the issue is with audio cds only
<Tonio_> imbrandon I tried to give a look but that's far to complicated for me....
<Tonio_> if that is resolved, and the 'impossible to umount easilly'
<Tonio_> that would probably be by far more usable
<Tonio_> imbrandon don't get me wrong, I don't criticize the job at all
<Tonio_> it resolves lots of issues and is incredibly promissing
<imbrandon_> Tonio_: oh i know
<Tonio_> just that according to me, that's alpha state, not even beta
<imbrandon_> heh
<imbrandon_> brb rebooting
<Hobbsee> hey el!
<el> hey Hobbsee :)
<el> hey all :)
* Hobbsee saw something yesterday that would make el die of horror.
<Hobbsee> unfortunately i cant show you it :(
<el> Hobbsee, uhhh... what was it?
* el doesn't want to die yet!
<Hobbsee> el: hehe
<Hobbsee> el: road and traffic authority here.  i was applying for an etag.  multiple screens, previous on the left, next on the right, at the bottom.  fine.
<Hobbsee> at the last screen:  previous on the top right, bottom right (where next had been for the last 7 screens), and next on the far far left.  
<el> eeeek!
<Hobbsee> el: indeed!
<Hobbsee> el: of course, the best bit then would have been that if you hit previous, it would have wiped the entire form.
<Hobbsee> fortunately, it wasnt like that, else i would have gone and yelled at said rta for being idiots.
<el> Hobbsee, hehe - that would have been evil ;-)
<el> haha
<el> :)
<el> but did yu tell them, Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> el: i didnt.  i try to stay away from them as much as possible.
<el> heh 
<dholbach> hey el!
* el just tested a sap system for 2 days. that made me cry....
<el> dholbach, huhu! 
* dholbach hugs and comforts el
<dholbach> sap ... *whine*
<el> *smile*
<el> dholbach, jupp. you really wonder what the 50+ usability specialists do there
<dholbach> el: are you partying with the kde guys too?
<dholbach> hehe :)
<el> dholbach, no - had to work in the morning. couldn't go to stuttgart
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach!  you've come to the dark side?
<Tonio_> dholbach: I'm looking at the kbluepin issue....
<dholbach> Hobbsee: not really ;-)
<kwwii> I think he got tired of dealing with artwork problems :p
<dholbach> Tonio_: RockMan has figured it out
<dholbach> Tonio_: his patch is fine
<Hobbsee> dholbach: heh
<Hobbsee> kwwii: *g*
<el> huhu kwwii
* Hobbsee notes that the kubuntu artwork rocks more than both the ubuntu and xubuntu artworks do.
<el> juhu!
<kwwii> lol, thanks Hobbsee
<Tm_T> :)
<Tonio_> dholbach: ah ? resolved then ?
<el> and huhu Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> hey el :)
<Tm_T> Hmm, looks like kxdocker is pretty broken.
<dholbach> kwwii: seb128 behaved bad - I punish him with chatting to the kde folks instead
<Tonio_> dholbach: that just needs uploading then ?
<kwwii> dholbach: does he chat with an accent too? (lol)
<dholbach> kwwii: who? accent? ;-)
<dholbach> Tonio_: it could do with some testing - I'll add an autostart thingie to kdebluetooth - it'd be nice if somebody could test that in a native kde environment
<dholbach> Tonio_: can I ping you, when I have it ready?
<Tonio_> dholbach: sure
<dholbach> Tonio_: you rock!
<Tonio_> dholbach: kdebluetooth already autostarts
<Tonio_> dholbach: but the icon is hidden by default ;)
<dholbach> Tonio_: it'll get another autostart thingie
<Tonio_> dholbach: ah, okay
<Tonio_> bluetooth on kde is nasty anyway.... I hope kde4 will resolve this...
<dholbach> it works quite well
<dholbach> and I like the obex thingie in konqueror
<dholbach> there's a gnomevfs module for nautilus, but it's not official
<Tonio_> dholbach: yes but compare it to how it works on OSX or windows.... linux interfaces for bluetooth are far from that
<dholbach> edgy+1! ;-)
<Tonio_> dholbach: what did RockMan do ?
<dholbach> kmobiletools.org/node/228
<nuku> well actually file transfer to bt devices is better than under windows imho :)
<Tonio_> dholbach: used the kmobilephone patch ?
<dholbach> yeah
<Tonio_> okay yeah I just found it, looks like the only solution before someone writes a kde passkey-agent
* Tonio_ really has to learn coding :(
<Tonio_> python is on the way though :)
<nuku> Tonio_: right.. some suse guys patched it in a kdebluetooth fork
* Hobbsee too
* Hobbsee only knows basic c++.  shame.
<nuku> Tonio_: yep i think python would be sufficient for the passkey agent..
<Tonio_> nuku: interesting, but did they used that kmobiletools or did they do a real passkey-agent ?
<nuku> actually there its just some dbus stuff to take care of ..
<Tonio_> nuku: yeah but I'm a very young python coder :) gimme a few month
<nuku> Tonio_: they build dbus support into kdebluetooth.. haven't tried it yet but thats the way to go
<Tonio_> nuku: hum, pretty interesting
<nuku> as bluez uses dbus now
<Tonio_> nuku: svn available ?
<nuku> yep.. its in kde svn.. hold on
<Tonio_> nuku: testing
<nuku> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/work/kdebluetooth-dbus-integration/
<Tonio_> dholbach: did we test this too ?
<dholbach> no, I didn't want to introduce too much new code
<Tonio_> nuku: I'm doing a test package
<Tonio_> dholbach: I understand yes, but maybe if that's mature enough.....
<dholbach> imho that's edgy+1 stuff. I doubt you get it past the release team
<dholbach> but try
<Tonio_> dholbach: well, uploads that resolve milestone bugs are encouraged afaik ;)
<dholbach> the stuff I'm doing was supposed to do that
<nuku> Tonio_: well it's not just a simple patch to kdebluetooth i guess :)
<dholbach> but try ;)
<Tonio_> nuku: I'll diff :)
<nuku> hehe i bet you need diffstat to see the impact :)
<Tonio_> nuku: yeah there are big differences indeed :)
<nuku> and i think its not yet ment to be released..
<nuku> RockMan told that it will go into the next suse release...
<nuku> but don't know if that 10.2 or later :)
<nuku> i guess having some simple python passkey agent would be the way to go in short terms :)
<nuku> still this "hack" for passkey+kbluepin works for the moment
<dholbach> Tonio_: can you try  http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/bluez-utils.debdiff  and  http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/kdebluetooth.debdiff ?
<Tonio_> dholbach: yes, gimme a moment and I'll feedback
* dholbach hugs Tonio_
<dholbach> el: so where's the party going to be tonight? :)
<dholbach> el: and what about the edgy berlin release party?
<el> dholbach, edgy release in berlin sounds great 
<el> dholbach, @ your home again?
<dholbach> el: I'm not quite sure yet
<el> dholbach, balcony won't work this time of the year
<dholbach> el: I can imagine having to throw out the CCC people at 7 in the morning again ;)
<nuku> a party in berlin would be nice :)
<dholbach> nuku: you're in Berlin too?
<nuku> yes :)
<dholbach> man, I didn't know!
<dholbach> nuku, el: so you two are going to do a KDE Birthday Berlin party? :-)
<el> dholbach, no kde birthday in B
* el is going to play ping pong now
<el> laters!
<kwwii> ciao el
<DaSkreech> Cannon smash?
<dholbach> el:  enjoy it
<Tonio_> dholbach: building
<dholbach> super
<dholbach> Tonio_: it'd be super interesting to see if, when you restart the session, it will start the passkey thingie too
<Tonio_> nuku: tried the svn stuff, but it is not complete actually.... misses doc informations, translations etc..... hard do package this and get it accept.... that'll be for edgy+1 I presume :)
<Tonio_> dholbach: yeah, I'll test this
<Tonio_> dholbach: how did you do the autostart stuff ?
<dholbach> Tonio_: add an autostart file and installed it :)
<Tonio_> dholbach: yeah but which autostart folder did you use ? gnome and kde folders are different :) 
* Tonio_ looks at the code
<dholbach> /usr/share/autostart
<dholbach> where the other one is
<Tonio_> yes, I looked at the changes and it looks good
<imbrandon> Riddell, i just got a chance to try the new kde-guidance-powermanager on my laptop ( i'm on it right now ) all looks good ( even though this test is about a day late heheh )
<nuku> Tonio_: yes i was thinking so.. it's still in an early development stage i guess..
<Tonio_> nuku: true that
<nuku> well at least the proposed patch should work for now.. better than broken bluetooth support :)
<hunger> Anyone got an idea how to stop kde-guidance-powermanager from offering hibernation?
<Riddell> thanks imbrandon 
<nuku> hmm shouldn't the .desktop in kdebluetooth have an "OnlyShowIn=KDE;"?
<Tonio_> nuku: doesn't produce any icon afaik
<Riddell> nuku: why?
<Tonio_> and gnome doesn't autostart /usr/share/autostart things
<nuku> oh ok i thought gnome would use ../autostart too..
<nuku> ok
<Tonio_> kdebluetooth build takes a while...
<dholbach> Tonio_: yep
<dholbach> ahhh, mine is finishing :-D
<Tonio_> I should buy a dualcore :)
<dholbach> i don't have one either
<imbrandon> Tonio_, hehe yea me too
<DaSkreech> Quadcore coming out soon :)
<Riddell> sebas: did you get the summit invite?
<Tonio_> well my GF's laptop is dying so I'll probaly give her my vaio and buy another one by christmas :)
<imbrandon> good means dualcore will drop in price
<DaSkreech> Yup yup :-)
<imbrandon> i just got my plane tickets yesterday, i have to leave home at 3AM !?!
<imbrandon> hehe
<Tonio_> imbrandon: It'll take 17 hours for me :)
<Tonio_> paris -> atlanta -> SF
<Tonio_> I'll probably stay awake for 2 days to be sure to sleep correctly
<imbrandon> wow, mine is 2 hours of actual flight but there is a layover and time diffrence so i wont arrive till 10am
<imbrandon> but i leave at 6am
<Riddell> Tonio_: how long do you have to change at atlanta?  you might have to re-check in completely depending on their mood
<imbrandon> Tonio_, heh
<Tonio_> Riddell: 1h30
<imbrandon> Kansas City --> Denver --> San Fran
<imbrandon> ouch not much time
<Tonio_> Riddell: well there is a direct fly, but it costs twice as much so....
<Tonio_> imbrandon: well to go back to paris I have only 30 minutes ;)
<Tonio_> I'm wondering if that's enough....
<imbrandon> wow i have a 2 hour change at denver , i'm not sure if that was enough, but 30 minutes !?!
<imbrandon> depends on what gates and if they make you re-checkin
<imbrandon> thats one reason i am leaving in the morning so if i get delayed I'll still make it on time
<imbrandon> s/on time/by the evening
<Tonio_> San Francisco (SFO) 11:40 -> Cincinnati 19:00
<Tonio_> then Cincinnati 19:30 -> paris 09:50
<Tonio_> that looks like dangerous
<imbrandon> heh
<Tonio_> I'll have to be very quick :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: since you travel a lot, do you think that's possible ?
<Riddell> entirely depends on the mood of the airport
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah....
<Riddell> but it sounds risky
<DaSkreech> and wether or not you have a beard and turban
<imbrandon> just hope the terror alert dosent raise that day
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hehe indeed :)
<Tonio_> dholbach: restarting kde
<Tonio_> tonio    23673  0.0  0.0   1864   628 ?        S    17:07   0:00 /usr/bin/passkey-agent --default /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin
<Tonio_> autostart works.... let's test the pin stuff
<imbrandon> wow konq seems ALOT faster lately
<Tonio_> dholbach: all works !
<dholbach> Tonio_: YOU ROCK!
<dholbach> *HAPPY*
<Tonio_> dholbach: you rock ! ;) I only tested
<dholbach> Riddell: please check http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/bluez-utils.debdiff and http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/kdebluetooth.debdiff
<dholbach> Riddell: once you're sufficiently happy, I'll ask Tollef for approval
<Riddell> looks good to me, in so far as I know nothing about bluetooth :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: to load ?
<Riddell> dholbach: I'd remove the commented out lines from kbluepin.autostart.desktop
<dholbach> Riddell: easy enough to do
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I tested the patches deeply, and I can confirm the issues are resolved, that's the point :)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, running / surfing
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yeah, but running as a trick since I configured kds to preload one konqueror instance :)
<Tonio_> but to surf, yes, the performances are impressive, nothing to do with firefox
<imbrandon> ahh
<dholbach> Riddell: updated
<Tonio_> imbrandon: just the web compatibility, but that'll have to wait for webkit... kde4
<Riddell> dholbach: upload it!
<dholbach> Riddell: rock on
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi Mez 
<Mez> Riddell: do you have any boxes of Kubuntu CDs left?
<Mez> I need some - the darn things are going like hotcakes
<Riddell> I do but I'd rather not spend my money on the postage, use shipit
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to polish and finish the ark code today and get them in svn...
<Riddell> Tonio_: good plan
<Mez> Riddell: I'll happily paypal you the money for postage...
<Tonio_> Riddell: too late for edgy, for edgy is about over for me, there is no much thing I can do now since there are no milestone bugs than concern my work
<Mez> Riddell: plus shipit will take wayy too long
<Tonio_> so let's anticipate edgy+1 and come to uds with ready to work stuff :)
* Hobbsee is startign to wonder what the edgy+1 goals are..
* Tonio_ congrats dholbach for his first pure kubuntu contribution :)
<Riddell> now we have to fix gnome bugs in return
<Tonio_> Riddell: true !
<Riddell> Hobbsee: whatever you want them to be
<dholbach> Tonio_: i hope we'll be able to remove that hack soon in edgy+1 again ;)
<Tonio_> dholbach: well I bookmarked the suse svn stuff... maybe in 3.5.6 with any chance...
<dholbach> I sure hope so
<Tonio_> http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.asp?PRID=1895811&Mn=3&SID=&TTL=&Origin=FnacAff&Ra=-50&To=0&Nu=2&UID=&Fr=0
* Tonio_ is completly amazed how cheep laptops can be nowadays
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, they havent really been set yet, thats to be decided between now and the end of UDS ;)
<Hobbsee> so it seems
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: indeed :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: heh, right.
<Sime> I'll back and still running. whoohoo!
<Tonio_> is 386 version of ubuntu installable on an amd64 ?
<Tonio_> I never used a 64 bit processor (outside of servers...)
<Tonio_> I know winXP 32 bits works, so I assume yes, but I'd like to be sure
<imbrandon> Tonio_, yes
<Tonio_> Sime: hey :)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, i386 works perfect on a amd64
<Tonio_> Sime: will you have time today so that we can check my audiocd issue ? ;)
<Tonio_> I'll be there this time :)
<imbrandon> ( you just cant run 64bit apps )
<imbrandon> heya Sime
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yeah of course, but looks interesting to install both in fact
<Sime> Tonio_: I've actually gotta go do some cleaning... (honest)
<Tonio_> Sime: okay no pb, just ping me when you can
<Tonio_> Sime: I was confirmed it doesn't work on 3.5.5 edgy, so 
<Tonio_> 1/ I didn't port the patch correctly
<Tonio_> 2/ there is a little change in 3.5.5 that cause the issue
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> I'm using edgy and when I use konqueror, it displays little square where there should be a '
<bobesponja> any idea how to fix this?
<nixternal> imbrandon: ever since switching over to the -generic kernel, i get these apic errors like i got with the k7 kernel and they lock up the machine
<nixternal> [17179742.292000]  APIC error on CPU0: 01(01)
<Mez> Riddell: pinh
<Mez> ping *
<Riddell> Mez: hmm?
<Mez> Riddell: when you were making up the o2display for katapult, you made a way to use the images without using qembed ... do you still have that code lying around ?
<Riddell> no, although I expect it would be the normal way of using a qpixmap
<Mez> hmm - cause we're thinking of dropping qembed for 0.4
<Mez> Riddell: do you have much experience with KConfigXT ?
<Riddell> no
<Mez> darnit... people seem to want katapult to use it... but rewriting the GUI etc etc is a PITA due to loading dynamic modules
<Riddell> but you should think about porting to qt/kde 4 soon
<Mez> Riddell: yeah - thats what I was thinking ... dont know what the best way to go about that is
<Mez> Riddell: do you think we should port 0.3.x ? or just 0.4?
<Riddell> why would you port an old version?
<Mez> because we're not too sure if 0.4 is going to be released soon
<Mez> and of course, we want a version to work with KDE 4.0
<DaSkreech> Hi Mez
<DaSkreech> Hi raphink
<Mez> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Is the new katapult shipping wit the spell module?
<Mez> it will be ;)
<Mez> if not grab and compile from source ;)
<Mez> you can even compile 0.4-bzr from source if you want
* DaSkreech ambles over to see what the wishlist for 0.4 is and how many have been ticked off
<Mez> DaSkreech, you might just want to grab it from source - it's the same as 0.3.x atm, however, it's now multi-threaded
<DaSkreech> Why would multithreaded be useful with the number of catalogs tht we have now?
<Mez> because the catalogs update in their own thread now
<fdoving> does it support executing real commands? 
<fdoving> like a alt+f2 replacement? 
<Mez> atm: no - it's a planned feature
<Mez> atm it only runs stuff that is in the desktop
<Mez> actually thats a feature I can build now
<fdoving> nice :)
<fdoving> then i can start using it too. :)
<Mez> when it allows you to run arbitary commands ?
<DaSkreech> can it detect a CLI app and open it in konsole? :-)
<DaSkreech> Mez: ! wait it can update catalogs dynamically now?
<Mez> DaSkreech, it basically calls anything from your K Menu
<Mez> DaSkreech, I believe so
<fdoving> Mez: correct, when i can run what i want, not just .desktop files :)
<DaSkreech> Right. So if I install something I don't have to restart katapult?
<Mez> you SHOULDNT
<DaSkreech> fdoving: You know that technically you can write a catalog that would do that? :)
<DaSkreech> Like a kio slave catalog
<Mez> I know it re-indexes on the close of the configure screen at least 
* DaSkreech licks lips
<DaSkreech> Mez:  :)
<fdoving> DaSkreech: it's better if mez do that :)
<Mez> fdoving: why not you do it - it's a simple job
<DaSkreech> Mez: See? Your job is to have Developer docs done up :)
<fdoving> Mez: so it's that simple? 
<Mez> fdoving: well - it's pretty much making the program catalog match anything and execute it. ..
<gnomefreak> up until you run into errors its real simple
<Mez> actually it might not be a good idea...
<Mez> Hmm... it might not be as simple as I thought. ..
* gnomefreak loves errors
<DaSkreech> Don't you have a kio slave want ad on the wiki?
<Mez> DaSkreech, probably
<DaSkreech> http://wiki.thekatapult.org.uk/Google_search
<Mez> thinking about it fdoving/ DaSkreech, it wouldnt be that simple - as it would be a prequisite to have the catalog ordering first
<DaSkreech> Well couldn't that be a user setting with some preconcieved default?
<Mez> DaSkreech, we'd still need to code in the catalog priority stuff first
<Mez> because the way the catalogs match at the moment are a little... random
<DaSkreech> Oh catalogs don't have priority now?
<DaSkreech>  I thought htey did
* DaSkreech waves at raphink
<raphink> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Are you associated with Icthux ?
<raphink> yes, I'm the creator
<Mez> anyone want to code catalog priority ?
<DaSkreech> raphink: What was the intent?
<DaSkreech> Mez: Whats the requirements?
<Mez> DaSkreech, that each catalog has a priority, it will search each catalog in rank until it finds one that matches
<DaSkreech> Mez how does it do it now?
<Mez> for example, checks programcatalog, if no match, then file catalog etc etc
<Mez> DaSkreech, all of them return and it then picks a random thing
<Mez> hence the bug
<Mez> bug 33712
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33712 in eog "[Dapper]  some icons are blurry" [Unknown,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33712
<Mez> bug 37712 *
<DaSkreech> That doesn't seem related at all :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37712 in katapult "katapult prefers bookmark instead of binary" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37712
<DaSkreech> Ah Right
<DaSkreech> That is annoying
<raphink> how do you mean DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> raphink: Is it an independent Distro or is it Ubuntu Khrisitan Edition?
<raphink> it's included in Ubuntu now DaSkreech
<raphink> but it's not officially supported by Canonical
<raphink> our packages are in Universe
<DaSkreech> raphink: Well Yeah :) but does it have it's own agenda or does it track Ubuntu Chrisitan Edition?
<DaSkreech> Mez: So something simple like an up and down arrow beside catalogs?
<raphink> Ubuntu Christian Edition has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<raphink> it is not even a distro
<raphink> it doesn't make packages
<raphink> has no release schedule
<Mez> DaSkreech, something like that
<Mez> but the codes gotta work too
<DaSkreech> Mez: Ha ha :) Damnit Almost got away with it
<DaSkreech> raphink: Whats the advantages of Icthux over UCE?
<Riddell> it's not brown
<raphink> DaSkreech: that it's a real distro? with real packages, a real schedule, and maintained by real developers, including quite a lot of Ubuntu and Debian devs
<raphink> DaSkreech: also that it's genuine open-source
<raphink> we don't include proprietary contents as they do
<raphink> or even non-licensed ones
<DaSkreech> Sorry I oly followed like two releases what propieatry are they using?
<raphink> we respect the DFSG
<DaSkreech>  the Filter?
<raphink> the firefox theme
<raphink> and wallpapers
<raphink> at least
<raphink> as for the way it works
<raphink> Ubuntu CE uses scripts as Automatix
<raphink> which is against the way Ubuntu does it
<raphink> Ichthux uses metapackages
<raphink> as Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Edubuntu
<raphink> DaSkreech: do you need more reasons?
<raphink> DaSkreech: of course, Ubuntu CE evolves faster, cause making scripts is faster than creating a real distro
<DaSkreech> Well the only thing I really cared about was that it wasn't tracking UCE
<DaSkreech> but it seems to be in good hands
<raphink> don't worry ;)
<DaSkreech> Go forward! :)
<raphink> I've been working on Ichthux for more than a year
<raphink> and we are Ubuntu core-devs, MOTUs and Debian developers
<raphink> working on it
<raphink> :)
<DaSkreech> Oh! Well congrats then you have acheived what many set out to do and failed :0
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<raphink> :)
<raphink> yes :)
<raphink> synrg posted about it
<raphink> DaSkreech: you can read http://syn.theti.ca/articles/2006/09/13/ichthux-a-joint-debian-ubuntu-project
<DaSkreech> Wehre?
<DaSkreech> ok :)
<raphink> and http://syn.theti.ca/articles/2006/10/06/ichthux-and-ubuntu-ce-why-two-projects
<DaSkreech> I get 404
<raphink> works fine here
<raphink> hope
<raphink> I'm gone :)
<raphink> DaSkreech: feel free to come on #ichthux if you want more infos sometime :)
<raphink> or #ichthux-devel 
<Mez> so, DaSkreech, want to ?
<DaSkreech> I'll lookit the code to see how inviting it is
<DaSkreech> But I have to run right now
<DaSkreech> Where's the repo I'll pull it while I'm out
<Mez> http://launchpad.net/products/katapult/+branches/dev
<Mez> sorryt
<Mez> https://launchpad.net/people/katapult-dev/+branch/katapult/dev
<Mez> anyone here have SVN access?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> assuming you mean kde
<Mez> Riddell: fancy pushing up the katapult code so I can announce a string freeze (my PC with my SSH key isnt connected to the net yet)
<Riddell> if you give me a diff
<Mez> Riddell: will do
<Mez> Riddell: out of curiostiy - why did you add the FDL licence to SVN? I thought I got rid of the FDL stuff
<Riddell> KDE docs are under FDL, the licence needs to be included 
<Mez> have debian accepted the FDL now ?
<Riddell> yes
<Mez> ah, fair enough
<Mez> una momenta, just bumping version numbers
<Mez> Riddell... why does svn revert not work
<Riddell> I've never used it
<kwwii> Riddell: one question: do I have to rename the package back to "ubuntu" before I commit and rebuild?
<Mez> Riddell: http://tiber.tauware.de/~mez/katapult.diff
<Riddell> kwwii: no
<Riddell> kwwii: you also don't need to build it, unless you want to test the package
<kwwii> Riddell: forget that, it works now...I screwed up
<kwwii> Riddell: two pics added to bzr
<kwwii> well, not added, changed
<Mez> Riddell: hopefully that'll let me know via #katapult when you commit it
* Mez growls at Riddell
<Riddell> hmm?
<Mez> My name is spelt "Meredith"
<Riddell> close enough
<Mez> not for me ;)
<dholbach> Mez: we're doing a release! not posing for a beauty contests!
<dholbach> :-P
<Mez> and now I'm immortalised in KDE's logs with a misspelt name
<Mez> dholbach, wouldnt you complain if you were called "Daniel Holeback" ?
<dholbach> Mez: you don't want to know how often they spell me 'Holback'
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> and I bet you dont like it ;)
<dholbach> or after i got my holba.ch domain, I'm "Daniel Holba"
<Mez> lol
<dholbach> pffft, I normally have more urgent matters to cope with :)
<Mez> ;) atm I dont ;) cause I have no net
<dholbach> ...
* dholbach calls it a day
<dholbach> see you!
<rick_> there's a major problem with cups, I follow a tip, on the bug pad page, to fix the setup a new printer issue.. and now printer setting keeps crashing
<rick_> hello
<oslo> hi i'm updating from dapper to edgy right now
<oslo> i see there is 25 package remaining *upgradable* and i notice that "xorg" package wasn't install, is it alright for i reeboot ??
<oslo> here the 25's http://paste-bin.com/942
<Mez> oslo, you done a dist-upgrade ?
<oslo> yes
<oslo> update upgrade dist-upgrade, in each order
<Mez> dselect-upgrade
<oslo> Mez"> sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade" ???
<Mez> ;)
<oslo> Mez> its better now only 6 left :p
<rick_> cups please
<Mez> now try the other 2 again
<oslo> already tried, 2 after update upgrade dist-upgrade & then dist-upgrade
<Mez> what packages lefT? 
<oslo> http://paste-bin.com/944
<oslo> Mez.
<Mez> not too sure about the python stuff
<Mez> but the x thing is just a meta-package
<oslo> so u think i can reboot ?
<oslo> and i ll be on edgy ? 
<oslo> all dis done for that ?
<Mez> I cant promise - but more than likely (maybe with a couple of broken python things)
<oslo> k
<oslo> when i apt-get update have some key problems http://paste-bin.com/945 may it's because of that
<oslo> "GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release"
<oslo> ho dapper
<oslo> so im trying rebooting
<oslo> i'm cossing my fingers ....
<Sime> Tonio_: did you patch for the icon/detail view icons make it into edgy???
<Mez> i think we killed oslo
<oslo> i sucessed to boot
<oslo> it was hard
<oslo> i'm on my old kernel but on edgy, so time for lunch it exaushted me
<oslo> ':)
<kwwii> who wants to test a kmenu?
<DaSkreech> Kickoff? :)
<kwwii> DaSkreech: no, just a pic for the side bar
<DaSkreech> There's a sidebar?
<DaSkreech> Oh right I turned that off I think
<kwwii> hehe
<nuku> is there a kickoff for kubuntu yet?
<DaSkreech> Yes. Easily installable .. .not that I know of
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/kmenu_snap.png
<nuku> well i compiled it but it has various suse specific stuff in it and i was to lazy to patch this all out .. like icons and yast stuff..
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Well done. Let me go turn min ebak on
<kwwii> DaSkreech: well, you need to get both pics (I just commited them to bzr)
<ryanakca> kwwii: sure
<ryanakca> kwwii: how do I test it?
<kwwii> ryanakca: let me put the newest version on my server...the only way to test it is to either build the whole k-d-s package or simply copy two pics over the default ones in /usr/share/apps/kicker/pics/
<ryanakca> I'll do the later... the former looks like too much work.. and CPU time :)
<kwwii> ;-)
<ryanakca> got a link?
<ryanakca> or wait... it's in k-d-s?
<Riddell> Tonio_: heliocastro is happy to look at ark stuff
<kwwii> ryanakca: yepp
<DaSkreech> kwwii: !
<DaSkreech> I remember what I wanted to bug you about now
* kwwii hides
<ryanakca> kwwii: kk
<Riddell> DaSkreech: ask him to do a logo for akademy 2007
<DaSkreech> Do a logo for akademy 2008
<DaSkreech> no wit
<DaSkreech> 2007 :)
<kwwii> I promise I will do it for 2008
<kwwii> if you can still find me
<DaSkreech> Heehee
<DaSkreech> can't the usplash show the startup messages?
<DaSkreech>  or can we have one that shows it?
<DaSkreech>  If not by default?
<DaSkreech>  It's very very distracting
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> I think it still can someehow
<kwwii> no idea, really
<kwwii> the whole point this time was to get away from them
<DaSkreech> Well yes but it's teriibly distracting
<DaSkreech> I can understand having it as a default
<DaSkreech>  it makes Windows users toes feel toasty
<DaSkreech> but having no idea what's happening during a boot makes my blood pressure hospital worthy
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> there should be some hook to be able to go to text mode, but I guess it is not possible with the usplash
<kwwii> the bootsplash can do it...don't blame me :p
<DaSkreech> and after watching everyone in the room stare at the screen while the Live CD booted has made me realise it doesn't affect only me
<DaSkreech> Well yeah I can hit escape and dot it but ... would be nice to have form AND functionality
<ryanakca> hmm... why can't I come back to VT7 or VT8 (X.Org)? I can go to vt1, but I can't get back, just like I can start a new X session, but I can't get back to the previous one... (btw, I'm using Ctrl-Alt-F(1-8))
<ryanakca> kwwii: what files do I move where?
<ryanakca> Riddell: for an RC picture... I had seen something simillar to this a while back... dunno where... but GIMP a license plate saying 'Kubu(logo)ntu'...
<ryanakca> Riddell: something simillar to this: http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/licenses/license_20061013134203_7916.jpg
<ryanakca> or http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/licenses/license_20061013134256_9062.jpg
<kwwii> ryanakca: to be honest, I have already changed it a few hundred times since then...let me tell you when I have a really perfect one
<ryanakca> kk, I liked that last one..
<ryanakca> kk
<kwwii> several people mentioned that it was way too "in your face"
<ryanakca> really? heh
<Tonio_> Riddell: heliocastro will revu tonight, thanks for the info
* ryanakca couldn't even make something close to that :)
<DaSkreech> oh Riddell is !kubuntu an issue?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: what's that?
<DaSkreech> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org for support: #kubuntu ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> seems good to me
<DaSkreech> Hmm funny
* DaSkreech shrugs ok guess it's good then :)
* ryanakca points riddell to the license plate links... good idea? or find something else?
* ryanakca hasn't managed to find anything 'premade' that's original & unused
<Riddell> ryanakca: hmm, it's a bit US centric, and I suspect it won't have a free copying licence
<ryanakca> Riddell: Ontari -> Canada :)
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> I'll check for license... if it doesn't, I'll have a crack at making one this weekend :)
<ryanakca> s/Ontari/Ontario
<ryanakca> hmm... Maybe a 'Linux' in the place of 'Ontario', the kubuntu logo in the place of the crown, and the kubuntu motto/slogan in the place of 'Yours to discover'?
<ryanakca> Riddell: it's 'freeware'... would that count as a 'free copying' licence? http://www.acme.com/
<ryanakca> Riddell: aha, found their licence: http://www.acme.com/license.html ... I'm reading over it.. from what I can see, it can be redistributed
<ryanakca> it's basicly a boiled down BSD licence saying 'Do what you want, we don't care, just don't sue us' :)
<DaSkreech> can We have someone kicked from the chan for being an idel git?
<ryanakca> hmm... idle git? dunno
<DaSkreech> Twice I've come back toe hchan to find an entire page of the person disconnecting and reconnecting on three computers
<DaSkreech> It's not distracting till you realise that nearly eveeryone disconnecting and reconnecting is the same perso nand they do it twice a minute
<ryanakca> yeah, I don't think that's right...
<kwwii> ok, check out the difference between http://sinecera.de/kmenu_snap.png and http://sinecera.de/kmenu_snap2.png
<kwwii> tell me which one is better
<Riddell> they both look good to me :)
<Hawkwind> I agree, they both look very nice
<DaSkreech> I like the bolder one :)
<ryanakca> kwwii: I like http://sinecera.de/kmenu_snap.png :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: so, should I use something like the ones generated by acme? or should I make an international style one with 'Kubuntu' at the top; in the middle row, KUBU(KUBUNTU LOGO)NTU; and in the last row, the kubuntu motto, or should I scrap the idea and look for something else?
<ryanakca> s/Kubuntu at the top/Linux at the top
<Riddell> international style one... sounds good
<ryanakca> kk, I'll give it a crack tonight after supper, or t'morrow morning... :)
<DaSkreech> There should be an Ubuntu Gaming team :(
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: I think there is one... look on launchpad...
<DaSkreech> There should be a >visible< Ubuntu Gaming team :(
<ryanakca> yeah, https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntugames ...
<ryanakca> they should ask to have something in the forums... (dunno if they do, I haven't been on the forums for a while :-(   )
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-14
<DaSkreech> Or a IRC chan :)
<jdong> evening...
<Riddell> hi jdong 
<Riddell> kwwii: so which kmenu side image are we going for?
<kwwii> Riddell: hehe, give me a second and I will upload the final one
<kwwii> Riddell: I used the first version, but I rounded the edges
<kwwii> uploading now
<kwwii> erm, commiting
<kwwii> done
<kwwii> that is the last from me for tonight
<kwwii> :-)
<imbrandon> heya all
<kwwii> howdy imbrandon
<imbrandon> hey kwwii ;)
<Hawkwind> kwwii: Got a link to the final image you decided on ?
<kwwii> let me make a final screen
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/snapshot12.png
<Hawkwind> kwwii: Very nice looking indeed
<kwwii> Hawkwind: thanks
<imbrandon> kwwii, i like my iBook's KDE theme ;) http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss_lappy1.png
<kwwii> hehe
<ryanakca> imbrandon: nice :)
<ryanakca> kwwii: you have the kubuntu logo (just the round part) on a transparent background somewhere?
* ryanakca is going to take an attempt at a kubuntu licence plate...
<kwwii> ryanakca: there is one on the wiki
* ryanakca goes to look
<ryanakca> one what? kubuntu licence plate or logo?
<imbrandon> [19:01]  <NewdleBot> imbrandon, the Digital_KDE_Blasphmey, has attained level 44! Next level in 4 days, 18:17:16.
<imbrandon> woot
<rick_> are they going to fix cups, so printing will work again?
<Riddell> "they"?
<ryanakca> cups works here... https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu , why is it still linking to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDapperArtworkTodo ?
<ryanakca> mind if I edit it?
<Riddell> ryanakca: go ahead
<ryanakca> do we have an edgy edition? or have we finished artwork for edgy?
<kwwii> night all
<ryanakca> night kwwii
<Riddell> guess that means it's all done :)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> Riddell: text layer http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/kubuntu/2.png   anything I should change before I emboss and colourize it?
* ryanakca will move the motto up a bit... just a sec
<ryanakca> refresh :)
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! :)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<Jucato> finally I'm using a PC at home now... but it's my sister's so it's still XP. :(
<Hobbsee> ahh :)
<Hobbsee> hmm.  i finally made gnome look pretty-ish
<Jucato> screenshot? :P
<Jucato> btw, why are you on GNOME?
<Hobbsee> because i can be.
<imbrandon> i made kde on my i book finaly look pretty 
<imbrandon> GNOME !?!
* imbrandon ducks
<Jucato> well, that doesn't really answer my question :)
* Jucato thinks that anything imbrandon does is pretty-ish :P
<Jucato> (almost)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> ajmitch, finaly assimlated Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i've got xfce on here too now
<Jucato> noooh!!
<Jucato> I once made Ubuntu look like Kubuntu, just for fun.
* Hobbsee got down to 638MB free space on / :P
<ajmitch> imbrandon: heh
<ajmitch>                        74G   72G  916M  99% /
<Hobbsee> my trouble is, is that i seem to have to be running heaps of kde stuff just to get functionality at all
<ajmitch> yeah, I'd better clean up /
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: heh.  yes
* Hobbsee notes that you can run katapult in xfce.
<Hobbsee> and gnome :)
<Jucato> you can run Katapult in GNOME?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> that's news to me :)
<Jucato> if you're running heaps and heaps of KDE stuff on GNOME... :P
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> yeah well
<Jucato> anyway, it's all about choice :)
<Jucato> (I guess...)
<Jucato> aaah... I so missed sitting comfortably in front of a computer, with a working mouse scroll wheel, without people shouting left and right (gamers)...
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee has discovered there are better alternatives to openoffice
<Hobbsee> havent seen much else worth having
<Hobbsee> although the fade to sudo is nice
<Jucato> yeah I definitely loved that one in GNOME
<Jucato> focusing on the dialog box for gksudo
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> I was able to imitate that slightly in KDE using the Advanced Window Settings. of course, no fade effect
<Hobbsee> the bug reporter is also cool
<Hobbsee> although it seems to launch about 5 times
<Hobbsee> and i havent tried the upgrader.
<Jucato> ah the new one? haven't tested that out.
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> imho, the Software Properties of Synaptic (a.k.a. Manage Repositories in Adept) is very nice
<Hobbsee> well, i hear that the dist-upgrader thing on gnome does actually support kubuntu
<Jucato> the Upgrade Notifier thing?
<Hobbsee> i dont think so
<Hobbsee> the update-manager, i think
<Jucato> hm... I think in GNOME,t he update manager and update notifier is just one app, unlike Adept Notifier and Adept Updater? not really sure... it's been months since I used GNOME
<Hobbsee> yeah...
<Hobbsee> darn, it says i'm all updated
<Hobbsee> i knew i shouldnt have done the updates
<Jucato> why not?
* Jucato thinks that if/when he ever learns to code, Adept would probably be the first thing he would try to help out with. IF it's really meant to sort of be a Synaptic replacement for KDE...
<Riddell> freeflying!
<Riddell> freeflying: I need a bug number for your fonts problem
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<Jucato> is Edgy still set to be released on the 26th?
<gnomefreak> yes
<freeflying> Riddell: malone #65697
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65697 in kubuntu-default-settings "kubuntu dapper can't display Chinese in non-Chinese locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65697
<Jucato> oh good :)
<Jucato> yay my bug report has been confirmed by popular vote! (is that good?)
<Riddell> mob rule!
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> it's about the disabled manage repositories menu in Adept :P
<Riddell> which I fixed today
<Jucato> yay!! 
<Riddell> but not in upstream right enough
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell!
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's the time there?
<Hobbsee> it's like...5am or something?
<Riddell> getting on to 3am
<Hobbsee> ahh
<ryanakca> Riddell: finished version 1: http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/finishedpurple.png
* Hobbsee kicks gnome
<ryanakca> ouch
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: 404'd
<Riddell> Object not found!
<ryanakca> oops...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ryanakca> ~ryan/kubuntu/
<ryanakca> sorry
* ryanakca thinks he could round out the edges of the license plate and add some contour, but other than that?
<Riddell> the logo in the middle shouldn't be run through the filters
<ryanakca> kk, so standard blue one?
<ryanakca> crystal one? or Standard Official Logo using new ttf-ubuntu-title font
<orkid__> http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/kubuntu/finishedpurple.png
* ryanakca is thinking the crisp blue crystal one instead of the faded blueish - grey standard one?
<Riddell> yes
* orkid__ thinks that sans-serif font would look better.
<ryanakca> sans-serif? objections anybody? 
<rouzic> Hi riddell hobbsee
<rouzic> I need the moodbar package, I don't find
<Riddell> ryanakca: it shouldn't be too much like the kubuntu logo, I'd keep the serifs
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> serifs it is :)
<ryanakca> save me some work
<imbrandon> rouzic, we dident package moodbar yet as it requires amarok-gstreamer and we dont use that
<imbrandon> that and its highly buggy atm
<Riddell> it does?
<rouzic> I need the amarok-gstreamer for use?
<rouzic> Thanks imbrandon :)
<imbrandon> i'm assuming he ment the amarok moodbar yea
<imbrandon> if there is another one then maybe not
<rouzic> and amarok-xine? :(
<Riddell> I don't remember it needed gstreamer
<Hobbsee> the new one does, iirc
<imbrandon> hold on lemme find the url
<rouzic> Thanks imbrandon riddell :)
<imbrandon> ahh found it
<imbrandon> i guess you DO need gstreamer but NOT amarok-gstreamer
<imbrandon> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Moodbar
<rouzic> oks :)
<orkid__> koffice in amd64 doesn't have crystal icons? does it have something to do with java?
* Hobbsee idly wonders why so many kdeish people like
<Hobbsee> the single click behaviour
<ryanakca> Riddell: Hobbsee: http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/kubuntu/5.png
* ryanakca likes double click
<orkid__> i mean: OOo
<Riddell> ryanakca: groovy
<Riddell> orkid__: crystal icons work for me
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks :)
<orkid__> Riddell: in amd64 on OOo?
<Riddell> orkid__: yes
<orkid__> (in OOo)
<orkid__> hm
<ryanakca> well, I'm off to bed :)
<orkid__> openoffice.org 2.0.4rc3-0ubuntu4 Tue Oct 10 04:57:41 UTC 2006
<orkid__> same version?
<ryanakca> I'll try to add a couple things tommorow (trip, holes for the bolts) morning
<orkid__> bye
<Hobbsee> night Riddell 
<Tonio__> hi
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: dholbach patches to kdeblutooth causes "disconnect" action of kmenu to fail... just seen that
<Tonio_> Riddell: need to add a '&' at the end of Exec...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I fixed the package, just need to know who to ping, since I'm not very familiar with the release team
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: tfheen?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: who to ping?  tfheen is usually the one, iirc.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: or whoever does the accepting
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: great thanks
<raphink> hmpf
<Riddell> raphink: hmpf?
<raphink> just switched my powerbook to edgy
<raphink> and having quite a few bad issues
<raphink> I should have switched it before
<raphink> the two worse ones are 
<raphink> * AltGr key not working, which is really bad, and had me change my password
<raphink> * Konqueror not charging web pages
<raphink> I didn't  have these issues on my i386 desktop at work 
<raphink> so I guess at least the altgr issue might be powerpc specific
<raphink> I have to find out what's wrong with the keyboard settings
<raphink> macintosh keyboards are always a problem :(
<fdoving> i don't have any issues on my iBook with edgy.
<Tonio_> hey Riddell, raphink
<Tonio_> O_o
<Tonio_> just received an email from google concerning employement
<Tonio_> and the smtp headers are correct, that's not a spam
<raphink> yop Tonio_
<raphink> Tonio_: great :)
<raphink> where would that be?
<Tonio_> raphink: bah, mountain view :)
<Tonio_> impossible for me
<raphink> argh
<Tonio_> raphink: I presume they are contacting a few people comming for the uds, since that help meeting those people
<Tonio_> something like that
<raphink> mhm
<Tonio_> well I'll respond, it's never bad to answer
<raphink> sure :)
<raphink> edgy broke my keyboard
<raphink> :(
<Tonio_> raphink: argh !
<raphink> :(
<raphink> no altgr anymore 
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just uploaded kdebluetooth again, that fixes the logout issue in kde, infinity approved
<Tonio_> raphink: weird...
<raphink> oh not like it's the first time on ppc
<raphink> konqueror doesn't work either
<Tonio_> raphink: tried to dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server ?
<raphink> well it does it in tty too
<raphink> but yes I tried and it didn't fix it
<Tonio_> or changed kde settings ?
<raphink> so I'm in qwerty now
<Tonio_> raphink: ah ! kde issue then
<raphink> Tonio_: it's not kde specific
<raphink> it's general
<raphink> it happens in tty as I sais
<raphink> said
<raphink> I can't even login because I need altgr to type my passwd 
<raphink> so I had to change the passwd
<Tonio_> raphink: ah yes, I missunderstood :)
<raphink> hehe
<Tonio_> raphink: matter of hardware detection then.... probably the kernel directly
<raphink> I don't think so
<raphink> I'd say this it a keymap issue
<raphink> ok well I think my new www machine is almost ready ;)
<raphink> a good P3 400MHz
<raphink> to replace my 2400+ 2GHz
<raphink> :)
<raphink> ah no, P3 600MHz
<Tonio_> raphink: are keymaps on ppc different that on intel ?
<Tonio_> didn't knew that
<raphink> yes they are
<raphink> alright
<raphink> let's move this machine :)
<raphink> and set the NAT
<Sime> sebas: ping
<Riddell> thanks Tonio_ 
<ryanakca> Riddell: Hobbsee: http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/kubuntu/7.png
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<ryanakca> Do I bother adding a renewal sticker? (one that has 6-10 on it?)
<ryanakca> ty
<ryanakca> kindof like http://www.worldlicenseplates.com/jpglps/CN_ON_GI8_1990's-today.jpg       (in the top right corner)
<ryanakca> ?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: did imbrandon ask you to teach this afternoon's course? 
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: sorry?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: what's on this afternoon, and what's the course?
<Hobbsee> and does it involve playign in python?
<ryanakca> in #ubuntu-classroom ... he said he'd ask you to paste his notes in the channel this afternoon since he wouldn't be able to make it... it's about KMail
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: he said nothing to me about it
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: kk
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: so should I add a renewal sticker to the plate?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: got no idea. Riddell is around though
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi ryanakca 
<ryanakca> Riddell: mind giving me your opinion on that idea I described above? (the renewal sticker)
<ryanakca> bbl
<sebas> HELP!
<sebas> After the update I did 10 minutes ago, my input is totally freaking out
<sebas> pressing the control key opens konsole and does a right mouse button action.
<sebas> ALT behaves weird, too.
<sebas> NumLock mutes the mixer (and does what it's supposed to do)
<Sime> sebas: Happy birthday!
<sebas> Sime: Thanks :-)
<n8k99> imbrandon: have you used a projector with your iBook?
<sebas> As to the input issue: I've learnt that cleaning the keyboard with a wet towel and dist-upgrading at the same time can confuse the reason for weirdness.
<bddebian> Howdy
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<Jucato> sebas: happy birthday! you have the same birthday as KDE? 
<bddebian> Hello Jucato
<sebas> Jucato: Yeah, it's Kugler Desktop Environment :-)
<Jucato> heh how nice :)
<mhb> sebas: there's only one thing to say: happy birthday! :o)
<sebas> thx :)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Hi
<ryanakca> happy birthday sebas
<ryanakca> imbrandon: ping
<Sime> sebas: hey, I was just wondering. What kind of computer did you have back in the good ol' days? (80s, 90s)
* Hawkwind Remembers his good ole Commodore 64 from the 80's.  
* Hawkwind Boots his C 64 that is on the desk next to him :)
<Sime> Hawkwind: and it boots in 3 seconds... whoohoo!
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Hawkwind> I just need to get some games for it though.  I don't have many currently
<mhb> Sime: good proposal for edgy+1 .o)
<nixternal> hiya DaSkreech!
<imbrandon> ryanakca, pong
<imbrandon> mhb, which one ?
<mhb> imbrandon: boot edgy+1 in 3 seconds ... I wish
<ryanakca> Riddell: should I add a sticker type thing with "6-10" on it? (Something like the one in the top right corner of http://www.worldlicenseplates.com/jpglps/CN_ON_GI8_1990's-today.jpg  )
<Hawkwind> ryanakca: That URL is a 404 error
<ryanakca> Hawkwind: sure? works here...
<Hawkwind> Page not found
<Hawkwind> The page you requested was not found on this web server. This could be for a variety of reasons, including:
<ryanakca> odd
<ryanakca> Hawkwind: http://www.worldlicenseplates.com/world/CN_ONTA.html
<ryanakca> try that
<Hawkwind> That works
<Hawkwind> I think the sticker might be a good idea.  Atleast one with and one without
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> Hawkwind: what color d'you think?
<Hawkwind> ryanakca: I'd stick with the K colors and use a dark blue with a white text possibly
<sleon> hi, is it intenet that /etc/cups/client.conf is ignored?
<sleon> or is it a bug in cupsys-client package?
<sleon> it is not possible to bind this kubuntu box to a remote cups server
<ryanakca> Hawkwind: top or bottom right or left?
<Hawkwind> ryanakca: I'd say top right probably
<ryanakca> hmm..
<fdoving> was the borken guidance modules fixed? 
<fdoving> it still doesn't work for me.
<fdoving> the display module does not work in systemsettings, even though running 'displayconfig' works.
<marseillai> a question : is it normal to have many problems with french translation in edgy?
<marseillai> for example amarok is a 0% translate
<jdong> Riddell, imbrandon: ping
<jdong> Tonio_: ping, too :) ^^
<jdong> Riddell, imbrandon, Tonio_: look at bug 66169 when you get a chance. Hopefully it's not too late. terribly sorry I didn't notice it earlier... /me no got ppc
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66169 in ktorrent "FTBFS: ktorrent 2.0.3 on ppc" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66169
<jdong> Tonio___: which tonio_ is actually tonio__, Tonio___?
<jdong> lol
<fdoving> nite all.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-15
<ryanakca> Riddell: hey, I've got 3 licence plates for you, pick the best one :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/kubuntu/     (8 - 12).png   tell me if you want a modification on the sticker :)
<fdoving> hmm..
<fdoving> why is arts in the archives 1.5.4 and on kubuntu.org it's 1.5.5 ? 
<fdoving> for edgy,thatis.
<tvo> hmm apt-get and aptitude perform quite differently when attempting to dist-upgrade, apt-get seems to be ok, aptitude complains about dependencies (even with --without-recommends)
<tvo> (dapper->edgy that is)
<Hobbsee> hey all
<mhb> hey
<fdoving> hey.
<fdoving> Hobbsee: have you seen that the arts version on archive.ubuntu.com is 1.5.4, and kubuntu.org got 1.5.5? is that intentional? 
<Hobbsee> !info arts edgy
<ubotu> arts: sound system from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Hobbsee> not sure on that one
<Hobbsee> Riddell?
<two-face> Hi
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: if you throw a disk in your cdrom/dvdrom in kubuntu can you view the files? i have someone asking me in #ubuntu+1 and im trying to fix eclipse atm
<two-face> I'd like to point out that kubuntu beta still does not boot on my system
<two-face> as in knot3
<two-face> Bug #61987
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61987 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Kernel boot failure with Kubuntu knot3 on amd64+nforce4+sata2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61987
<gnomefreak> two-face: is it dumping you into busy box?
<two-face> gnomefreak: no it isn't
<gnomefreak> oh ok not the issue everyone else has than
<two-face> right after unpacking the initrd it enters an endless loop
<fdoving> woohooo.. i have sysinfo:/ running on kubuntu :)
* mhb thinks sysinfo:/ would be better as a menu item in systemsettings
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i'm currently on a live cd.  sometimes, i think
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<mhb> KDE 3.5.5 will be the default in Edgy, right?
<Hobbsee> mhb: yep
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> as usual nobody bothers to change the facts in Rosetta
<mhb> Riddell: release notes in rosetta talk about KDE 3.5.4, somebody should fix that
<mhb> Riddell: and nobody bothered with adding the Kubuntu introduction lines into hwdb-client Rosetta translation, as I mentioned to you a while ago
<mhb> it's a bit frustrating when you translate the release notes but in the end they are either incorrect or your translation is not used
* Hobbsee wonders if anyone actually uses rosetta anyway
<Hobbsee> as far as upstream seems to be concerned, it's a waste of time for kde, as the translations are in svn
<mhb> Hobbsee: yes, we actually do
<mhb> Hobbsee: you cannot translate ubuntu-docs in svn .o)
<mhb> Hobbsee: or release notes
<Hobbsee> mhb: i was meaning the kde specific stuff. 
<mhb> Hobbsee: yes, it is mostly unused there
* Hobbsee nods
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<mhb> Hobbsee: Rosetta has its flaws
<Hobbsee> mhb: so i hear
<mhb> Hobbsee: it's low on features (still we cannot even search through strings or through package names)
<mhb> Hobbsee: you have to flip throught 10 pages of package lists to find a package (or do a workaround and search for its source)
<Hobbsee> ouch
<mhb> Hobbsee: and it seems to me that it's overlooked a bit by the LP maintainers
<Hobbsee> mhb: i cant speak for them - i've got nothing to do with it
<mhb> Hobbsee: well I talked with them once and little changed
* mhb stops complaining now :o)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> mhb: i cant do anything about it, as it's LP
<mhb> Hobbsee: I know it well, that's why I stopped .o)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> .....
<Hobbsee> why are we installing libgtk2.0in a default kubuntu install?
* Hobbsee notes that the lag is bad, as she's also downoading large amounts of data
<gnomefreak> kubuntu getting rid of qt ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> well, i wouldnt mind grabbing their update manager, as that looks neat
<mhb> Hobbsee: I think it's edgy+1 for it
<Hobbsee> nice :)
* Hobbsee now has space for edgy+1
<mhb> Jonathan mentioned that, IIRC
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  libxine1 has a lot of the same files as libxine-main1
<Hobbsee> and amarok depends on one, kaffeine-xine depends on the other.  impressive.
<ryanakca> eh, kubuntu getting rid of qt?
* ryanakca wonders how many times gnomefreak was dropped as a child... :)
<ryanakca> Qt vs GTK... Qt wins anyday :)
<gnomefreak> lol ;)
<gnomefreak> was in the middle of eclipse issues and taht sounded good at the time :(
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> eclipse.. isn't that some HTML / PHP IDE?
<ryanakca> rings a bell... 
<gnomefreak> java + others
<gnomefreak> it doesnt build :)
<ryanakca> odd
<nuku> jubuntu the java only ubuntu based distro? :)
<ryanakca> hmm... I think I had used it on FC a year ago..
<gnomefreak> i filed bug fixed one depends and now i have to build a lib to get it to build and check it again but not today
<ryanakca> nuku: wouldn't that be uber uber slow?
<ryanakca> either that or it's just my computer that java runs slowly one
<gnomefreak> -slow + garbage ;)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: I guess that class never happened last night ?
<nuku> ryanakca: well java is not that slow with jit .. only the awt and swing stuff really really sucks...
<gnomefreak> ok i go away and try to get my mind on something else. i dont know about lastnights class
<gnomefreak> later all
<ryanakca> see yah
<ryanakca> edgy uses amarok 1.4-beta3, right?
<nuku> ryanakca: no 1.4.3
<ryanakca> nuku: I don't see 1.4.3 on bugs.kde.org...
<ryanakca> it only goes up to 1.4.1
<ryanakca> nevermind :)
<nuku> there are no more bugs in 1.4.3 *scnr* :)
<ryanakca> ??
* ryanakca found one :P
<Tm_T> Hmm...
<Tm_T> Anyone here who's using bluetooth?
<ryanakca> hey kwwii
<ryanakca> Tm_T: not here... what's happenning?
<Tm_T> Behaviour differences between Dapper and Edgy, now my devices doesn't discover each other unless I make them.
<Tm_T> I mean I have to trigger some transport myself.
<Tm_T> Hmm, some problems with kcontrol & bt.
<nuku> Tm_T: hm bluetooth works here.. whats the problem?
<Tm_T> nuku: kcontrol -> internet -> bluetooth services -> device discovery
<Tm_T> nuku: Those scripts doesn't affect at all, also I'm wondering why "also execute job regularly" is greyed out.
<nuku> hm i see
<Tm_T> That means, I can transfer files but discovery jobs are retarted.
<nuku> yes i just used file transfer until now ...
<Tm_T> My desktop supposed to lock/unlock depended to my position.
<Tm_T> Also could sync stuff but haven't needed it yet.
<nuku> there also seems to be a missing dependecy to kedit in kdebluetooth..
<Tm_T> Yeah, though that editor part is defined in scripts.
<Tm_T> So maybe just patching default scripts to point to kate is all we need.
<ritch_> Have the fix the cups issue with edgy 6.10 as of yet ?
<nuku> sure that would be another option
<Tm_T> nuku: Also, because KBluetoothD doesn't see my devices all the time, I can't use bluetooth to modem connection. ;(
<Tm_T> Have to plug in USB.
<nuku> Tm_T: hm this stuff seems to be broken indeed..
<Tm_T> nuku: Thanks for confirming, now we need to find out where is the actual problem.
<nuku> hmm i think i have to reboot.. my dmesg is spammed by "VFS: busy inodes on changed media." never saw this before :/
<nuku> i wonder why its not set to filter out repeated messages..
<Tm_T> nuku: All searches I tried, finds nothing, so I presume if I remove predefined device (my phone) I can't send files at all then. :p
<nuku> Tm_T: mmh beta2 of kdebluetooth seems to work ...
<nuku> hi rockman :)
<RockMan> hi
<nuku> so it seems that the device search does not find any devices that are not paired yet..
<nuku> and that for example the discovery service does not react..
<RockMan> could you try beta2?
<RockMan> i updated the package, just waiting some testers to publish it
<nuku> beta2 seems to work.. :)
<nuku> question is.. is this due to a bug in beta1 or a packaging issue..
<RockMan> http://zerogoki.homelinux.org/kdebluetooth-1.0_beta2.tar.bz2
<RockMan> mh.. dunnow.. but beta2 is known to be patched to work better with newer version of some packages (bluez, openobex...)
<RockMan> i would reccomend including beta2 in next kubuntu.. it's not a heavy upgrade, just some patches, and well tested
<nuku> Tm_T: might want to test the beta2 too if it solves your problems?
<nuku> i wish my computer would be faster .. building takes still so long :/
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> nuku: Oh, great, I'll test it then. :)
<Riddell> RockMan: looks like it compiles and installs for me
<RockMan> Riddell: yep, i fixed the package
<Riddell> looks like ubuntu has two openobex packages though, libopenobex-1.0-0-dev and libopenobex1-dev
<RockMan> there was a warning where there should be an error, so the user was not notified about missing packages
<RockMan> (i imagine you installed libopenobex for the error, right?)
<Riddell> I got an error saying openobex >= 1.1 not installed
<Riddell> and installing libopenobex-1.0-0-dev fixed it
<RockMan> yep
<Riddell> that's not the version of libopenobex we currently use so I'll need to talk to dholbach about moving to that version for edgy+1
<Sime> I was just investigating those "monitor powersave timeouts go crazy after logout" bugs, and the problem isn't in /usr/bin/startkde. It must be something that kde_init runs.
<Tm_T> nuku: Roger, now it works :)
<nuku> Tm_T: ah fine.. sorry had to go to lunch :)
<nuku> Tm_T: so not that fine anyway as this means the kdebluetooth is still broken for edgy :/
<Tm_T> Yes
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping
<oslo> i'm on kubuntu edgy with beryl & aiglx its working great !!!!! thks
<TIMo0-> whos lilo
<TIMo0-> Wh is lilo
<oslo> like grub
<nuku> lilo as in LInux LOader is a bootloader like grub
<oslo> ^^  ;  exactly
<TIMo0-> OHH i see :s
<Tm_T> TIMo0-: What's the problem?
<Tm_T> TIMo0-: Referring to topic? lilo was the man behind freenode.
<TIMo0-> im im realy :S
<TIMo0-> Freenodeb is a irc server right
<Tm_T> Irc network and more.
<Tm_T> IIRC
<TIMo0-> lilo as in LInux LOader is a bootloader like grub ,is this bull then ?
<Tm_T> Well, lilo was person and also lilo is bootloader.
<Tm_T> Same name, two things.
<nuku> i suppose lilo got his name from the bootloader lilo :)
<nuku> but thats just a blind guess ..
<TIMo0-> Good guess thou :D
<TIMo0-> kubuntu-devel whats it about
<mhb> good evening
<ryanakca> bug 64573, http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135688    
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64573 in amarok "Amarok crashes on iPod connection" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64573
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 135688 in Mediabrowser "Amarok Crashes when setting /dev/sda2 to Apple iPod" [Crash,Unconfirmed]  
<ryanakca> [16:08]  <aumuell> ryanakca: perhaps you can push the ubuntu people a bit to include libgpod 0.4 in edgy ...
<ryanakca> in order to get iPods that upgraded to firmware 1.2.x to work with edgy's amarok, edgy would need to include libgpod 0.4 as a dependency of amarok... problem is, we only have libgpod 0.3.2 in the repos at the moment...
<crimsun> and being less than two weeks out of release, I don't see that happening.
<ryanakca> (or so I was told in #amarok)
<ryanakca> crimsun: Nope :)
* ryanakca guesses he'll have to compile from sources or downgrade his iPod :)
<crimsun> or just use edgy+1 when it opens
<crimsun> I'm sure it'll be a {dapper,edgy}-backports request anyhow
<ryanakca> yeah
<oslo> no way to have differrent wallpaper on beryl with kde ???
<oslo> i'm on kubuntu edgy
<windshear> anyone has a floppy drive and is using kde 3.5.5 on edgy on a physical computer?
<ryanakca> was amarok compiled with aac tag editing support?
<Tm_T> I'm sure not.
<Tm_T> IIRC you can't get dependencies from repo.
<ryanakca> pitty
<ryanakca> ummm... I think you can...
<ryanakca> Tm_T: apt-cache search aac... if those aren't it, then nevermind :)
<Tm_T> ryanakca: Hmm...
<Tm_T> ryanakca: I see if svn compiles, I think repo stuff wasn't enough in dapper atleast.
<Tm_T> ryanakca: Whops, seems to work.
* Tm_T hides
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca wonders if filing a bug will get it compiled with support...
<ryanakca> it's a pain importing songs into iTunes, moving over, and not being able to edit their tags in amarok
<Riddell> hi ryanakca 
<ryanakca> hey Riddell
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-08
<DaSkreech> Yup it crashes when I mouse over the taskbar with surprising frequency
<DaSkreech> anyone in gutsy?
<DaSkreech> Beta 3 got pushed back
<bddebian> Heya
<DaSkreech> hey
<bddebian> Heya DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Running Gutsy?
<bddebian> One one machine, yes
<DaSkreech> Fairly up to date?
<bddebian> dist-upgrading as we speak :-)
<DaSkreech> Ok when you are done can you go to System Settings -> Monitor -> Adminstrator mode  and confirm that it can't change the resolution ?
<bddebian> Well that machine is ubuntu not kubuntu
<bddebian> Or do you thin it's an xorg issue?
<DaSkreech> I do
<DaSkreech> Alt+ctrl++ && alt+ctrl+- don't work
<jjesse> morning Jucato
<Jucato> evening jjesse! :)
<DaSkreech> Hi Jucato
* jjesse is sick of reloading his laptop ;(
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech
<Jucato> reloading?
* Jucato imagines putting bullets in the laptop
<jjesse> new laptop from work and trying to set it back up
<Jucato> aw...
<Jucato> (yay for new laptop, boo for setting up again and again)
<jjesse> i leave for a confrence tomorrow and have to have it all up and running
<Jucato> yikes! double boo
<jjesse> yeah totally
<jjesse> you might be able to replace !nixternal with !jjesse as it is dual booting vista
<Jucato> but you don't love it as much as he does
<Jucato> so it stays :)
<jjesse> grin
<Jucato> double double grin
<nosrednaekim> whats so exciting?
<jjesse> laughing at me reloading my laptop
<DaSkreech> triple grins
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Gutsy?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: what do you mean?
<DaSkreech> Running gutsy?
<Jucato> yeah
* Jucato has problems with the 2.6.22-13 kernel though
<DaSkreech> relatively up to date?
<Jucato> yes
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Freezes?
<Jucato> yep
<DaSkreech> Yeah me too
<DaSkreech> Ok when you are done can you go to System Settings -> Monitor -> Adminstrator mode  and confirm that it can't change the resolution ?
<Jucato> the error is: run command: /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit
<Jucato> I've never been able to change resolutions using displayconfig :)
<Jucato> besides, theoretically you shouldn't have to go to Admin mode to change res
* nosrednaekim wishes he had DSL so he could help debug this.
<Jucato> by never, I mean, ever since there was displayconfig iirc
<DaSkreech> I know I saw that as well But Decided to do admin just to make sure that I was able to
<Jucato> maybe once or twice I was able to... but extremely rare
<DaSkreech> I changed the resolution to waht it is with it
<nosrednaekim> display config always worked for me...
<nosrednaekim> when i'm not running XGL
<Jucato> lucky lucky :)
<jjesse> just updated my gutsy and noticed in system settings things don't size correctly
<Jucato> maybe on my laptop I will better luck :)
<jjesse> example is user management takes qabout 5 lines
<nosrednaekim> not really, if I was luck and LUCKY, I wouldn't need XGL
<DaSkreech> jjesse: I got a new res
<jjesse> ok quick question: whats the best way to get all of my emails out of kmail w/o losing anything?
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: there is a DIR in .kde/share/apps/kmail
<jjesse> copy the whole directory?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... why not ;)
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> might as well copy kmail config files too
<jjesse> onq
<Jucato> so that you could keep your filters and other settings
<jjesse> doh
<Jucato> onq?
<DaSkreech> can I pass two commands to a ssh session?
<jjesse> was typing konq in katapult but messed up
<DaSkreech> konq :)
<jjesse> ok so i need the .kde/share/apps/kmail folder?
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: yeah... that has your mail in it
* DaSkreech hugs his not working print screen button
<Jucato> and probably ~/.kde/share/config/kmailrc and related *mail* files in there
<jjesse> should i just copy my whole ./kde/share directory?
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: cpy your whole .kde ;)
<nosrednaekim> that way you won't lose your contacts either
<Jucato> why not copy all of ~ :D
<DaSkreech> and /etc :)
<nosrednaekim> and /
<Jucato> and.. and.. aw.. just dd!
<DaSkreech> and /..
<nosrednaekim> and run a wget http://www.*.*/* in the process
<DaSkreech> Beta 3 got pushed back
<nosrednaekim> to tomorrow?
<Jucato> to be tagged today
<Jucato> it *was* pushed back last week. but tagging is Oct 8
<Jucato> (which is today here)
<DaSkreech> Will be soon here
<jjesse> ok copying entire /.kde/share folder
<jjesse> lets see if that works
<jjesse> i have 30+ gig of vms to copy over :(
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: thats why you have a /home...
<jjesse> nosrednaekim: what?
<nosrednaekim> separate /home that is
<jjesse> nosrednaekim: switching laptops so a separate /home wouldn't help would it?
<nosrednaekim> jjesse:  oh :)
<nosrednaekim> .me has been PWN3d
* nosrednaekim hides under rock
<jjesse> grin :) :)
* Jucato lifts the rock... boo!
* nosrednaekim ..... is PWN3D again
<jjesse> ok i copied over my folder and now some of my messages show up as no subject, unkown sender, unknown date and no information in the body
<nosrednaekim> oh...fun..
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: I think there is a way to back up your data in kmail
<jjesse> ok?
<nosrednaekim> hmmm maybe there isn't
<jjesse> wow that sucks
<Jucato> very...
<Jucato> I found it extremely hard to migrate most kdepim stuff... but mail most specially
<jjesse> so its just a hit or miss if you get your email when you migrate from one computer to another
<jjesse> seems very poor
* Jucato nods
<jjesse> so its basically a crap shoot if you get 6 months + of email out of a system
<nosrednaekim> .kde always made everything migrate fine..
<nosrednaekim> if I cpoied the whole DIR
<jjesse> i've always had problems with some emails missing
* Jucato always had a hit or miss
* nosrednaekim always hit
<Jucato> but imho, the fact that it's inconsistent is itself enough to worry about
<jjesse> ok more then halfway done copying files
<jjesse> just have to make sure everything gets installed correctly
<DaSkreech> Hooray powercuts
<DaSkreech> And a freeze
<coreymon77> is this full freeze?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> hold on let me see if I get the same modprobe error as Jucato
<coreymon77> whens stable comming?
<Jucato> 18 Oct
<coreymon77> nice
<DaSkreech> Jucato: hey
<Jucato> yo?
<DaSkreech> Do you have kernel logs in Ksystemlog ?
<Jucato> no. I believe that's a bug
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> just checking
<DaSkreech> Jucato: No modprobe errors in Kernel log for me
<Jucato> I removed quiet and splash from the GRUB entry to see that
<DaSkreech> Jucato: It freezes on startup?
<Jucato> as early as booting the kernel
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> no
<DaSkreech>  My boots are randomly hours after boot
<DaSkreech>  and mostly when there is a tooltip on the screen
<DaSkreech>  well the Info ballons from the taskbar
<DaSkreech>  whatever they are clled
<DaSkreech> called
* Jucato wonders who he can poke/ask about guidance-backends... :(
<Tm_T> Jucato: poke me
<Jucato> s/can/should/
<Tm_T> hmh
<Jucato> I can poke you... but dunno if I should...
<Tm_T> good thinking ;)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: When do you expect 4.1 to ship?
<Jucato> that depends on when 4.0 ships... :)
<Jucato> but I don't want to even think about 4.1 for now
<_StefanS_> hey Jucato!
<_StefanS_> and all others
<Jucato> hi _StefanS_!
<_StefanS_> Jucato: dont mind my messy code in kdmtheme btw,.. you will probably do it alot better :)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: that's a big PROBABLY
<Jucato> maybe in 2010
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well if i've had some more time, i would probably have been more satisfied with it
<_StefanS_> Jucato: but hey, it works,
<Jucato> we'll have more time for Heron :)
<_StefanS_> yep
<Jucato> if I only had all the skills i need, I want to focus on making Heron the most stable Kubuntu release ever...
<Jucato> hm... I'm going on a triaging spree next week maybe...
<_StefanS_> yes and if I got paid I would ditch my dayjob and do kubuntu 100% :)
<Jucato> I don't mind not being paid at this point in time yet :)
<Jucato> but maybe next month...
<Jucato> hm.. wonder where Hobbsee is... it's not like her not to be here for a whole day..
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Were you looking for a MB?
<Jucato> MB?
<DaSkreech> Motherboard
<Jucato> nope
<DaSkreech> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=869
<Jucato> I'm looking for money... anyone has some to spare?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: nope. I heard rumors about sabdfl making some comments about OO.o though
<Jucato> (sorry, thought it might be OT for #k)
<DaSkreech> Right sorry
<DaSkreech>  sleepy
<Jucato> hehe better sleep, for a few minutes
<DaSkreech> http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2007/10/03/openoffice-org-community-conflict-leads-to-fragmentation
<Jucato> power naps
<DaSkreech> Maybe koffice will get a sugar daddy :)
<DaSkreech> Naw I'll probably jsut skip work tomorrow
<Jucato> boo :P
<Jucato> nah I dont' think sabdfl's going to use a KDE solution
<DaSkreech> I don't care about sabdfl
<DaSkreech> And he probably uses it already
<DaSkreech>  his Main comp is a Kubuntu one i think
<DaSkreech> though his laptop is ubuntu and he does travel a lot
<Jucato> sabdfl's the only viable sugar daddy for Kubuntu :)
<Jucato> he rarely uses his desktop afaik
<Jucato> so saying that he has Kubuntu there isn't really... much :)
<Jucato> sorry
<DaSkreech> In anycase Koffice is good solution but it a) doesn't run on Windows and b) gets no corporate support
<DaSkreech> KDE4 takes care of a)
<DaSkreech> Hopefully a fragmented OO.o will raise the Koffice visibilty
<Jucato> there's a c)
<Jucato> but no, I don't glory in the failure of OO.o... it's failure is going to scar FOSS, whether you like OO.o or not
<Jucato> (the c) is MS Office format support)
<DaSkreech> Which can be helped by b
<DaSkreech> And would be a main focus of b I think
<Jucato> depends though...
<Jucato> he who codes decides.. and they who code decided not :)
<DaSkreech> I don't glory in the failure of something that visible either but I've been saying that Oo.o needs to stop having money put in it's lap a long time ago
<DaSkreech> It's waht saved Mozilla
<DaSkreech>  It's what will save Oo.o
<DaSkreech> It's not a community project by any stretch
<Jucato> I think there's a similar danger w/ ODF and IBM iirc
<DaSkreech> Then again I said Java would be better by being open source but probably didn'y need it so what do I know
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Hmm? what danger?
<Jucato> iirc, IBM has a sort of promise not to enforce its patents on ODF as long as it is part of the group that works on it
<Jucato> my memory's a bit sketchy on that one
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah
<DaSkreech> It sold those to ODSL so that should be ok
<Jucato> dangnabit!! :(
<Jucato> sorry different issue
<DaSkreech> naw don't worry about it
<DaSkreech>  every few months i have to go over all the tech news and resort things out in my head
<Jucato> Windows seems to have nuked my 2nd usb card reader
<DaSkreech>  like Smolt
<Jucato> no really... different issue :)
* Jucato is having hardware dramas
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> In any case Koffice does at least three thigns better than OO.o does now so hopefully someone will start pointing at it as something to look into
<DaSkreech> rather than the Gnome office
<Jucato> GO only beats it in the cross-platform department
<Jucato> tbh, KOffice is one of the very *very* and I mean very few KDE apps I really want ported to other platforms
<DaSkreech> No GO is pretty neat but it's not unified by any means
<DaSkreech> OO.o killed it dead
<Jucato> last time I tried Abiword (last year?), it couldn't open ODT
<DaSkreech> Abiword is pretty agile they'll get it in
<Jucato> and pretty small.... that's an advantage.
<DaSkreech> but Abiword getting ODT doesn't mean that Gnumeric will have ODC
<Jucato> but there are only really 3 apps in GO...
<DaSkreech> They are neat apps but a mess as a suite
<DaSkreech> Yeah there were more but as I said OO.o came about
<Jucato> it's not even a suite afaik... it's just 3 apps combined because of the "office" tag
<Jucato> http://www.gnome.org/gnome-office/ only three :)
<Jucato> no presentation software either :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah As I said
<DaSkreech> OO.o is a GO killer
<Jucato> just wanted to make you repeat it :)
<Jucato> for the 3rd time
<Tm_T> KOffice <3
* Tm_T hides
<Jucato> KOffice <3 <3 <3 >3 :P
<DaSkreech> they were getting things together to build a suite and climbed over the top of the hill to crescendo music and a giant Code base with a club and one eye standing in the Shadow of the Sun
<DaSkreech> (fine fine pun intended)
<DaSkreech> But having tried to make headway into OO.o I have to say they are very stubborn about letting people get into it
* Jucato wonders if there will be a FreeOffice soon :)
<DaSkreech> Run By FSF
<Jucato> not necessarily.. just !Sun
<Jucato> I just really wish KOffice would get better support for MS Office formats (no, RTF doesn't count)...
<DaSkreech> I've given up use of them mostly so I'm ok
<DaSkreech> Well
<DaSkreech> bedtime
<Jucato> you have... I have too... but the other people around me haven't
<_StefanS_> seems like that Gdebi frontend doesn't really handle multiple selected *deb files.....
<_StefanS_> Riddell:  would be nice if it did?+
<_StefanS_> but I guess thats a feature ;)
<_StefanS_> so ....
<Riddell> sounds like it
<Riddell> mhb is the man to ask
<_StefanS_> mhb: you there?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: to push it?
<Riddell> he wrote gdebi-kde
<Jucato> bug 133810 seems to be still in effect...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133810 in kde-guidance "package guidance-backends 0.8.0svn20070727-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/apps/guidance/vesamodes', which is also in package kde-guidance" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133810
<Riddell> if that's the only overlapping file problem on a dist-upgrade from feisty I'll be surprised :)
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> that's so far the only one stopping me. completely fresh feisty install upgrading to gutsy
* Jucato actually just installed feisty to test the upgrade again (and again)
<Jucato> krazy aren't I? :)
<Riddell> well, easily fixed
<Riddell> Jucato: you're testing using apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Jucato> I first ran adept_manager --version-upgrade. but sometime during my peaceful slumber it seems to have crashed without leaving a clue whatsoever
<Jucato> tried to continue through adept_updater, which fails because of that bug
<Jucato> so had to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --install-recommends
<Riddell> Jucato: can you look at the end of the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade for a backtrace?
<Jucato> ok gonna check
<Jucato> which file? apt.log, main.log or man_pre_req.log?
<Riddell> all of them
<Jucato> hm ok... going to try to put them up somewhere
<Jucato> grr!! i hate it when I boot the laptop and forget to push the wireless button :(
<Jucato> Riddell: http://jucato.org/stuff/apt.log and http://jucato.org/stuff/main.log and http://jucato.org/stuff/main_pre_req.log
<Jucato> KDE 3.5.8... why does KDE always catch us offguard? :(
<ScottK> Jucato: IIRC Riddell new it was coming and decided not to bother so late in the cycle.
<Jucato> ScottK: yeah. it was kinda rhetorical in a way :)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Jucato: A more whimsical answer is so that Riddell won't be bored after the Gutsy release (he can do Gutsy 3.5.8 packages).
<Riddell> it's only happened once before
<Riddell> and it's still unclear if it can get in or no
<ScottK> Riddell: If you need testing, please let me know.
<Riddell> aby kontact users?
<Riddell> Lure!
<Lure> hi Riddell
* ScottK uses Kontact.
<Lure> just back from week of sailing
<Jucato> hi Lure! :)
<Jucato> oooh sailing :)
<Lure> hi Jucato
<Riddell> Lure: I uploaded what was in your PPA, dunno if that was a good idea or no
<Riddell> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/150536 just arrived
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150536 in kdepim "status setting isn't saved" [Undecided,New] 
<Lure> Riddell: it looked good for me, but I tested it only for half a dat before I left
<Jucato> Lure: you're our kdepim guy right? :)
<Lure> Riddell: can confirm that bug, but I am not sure this is just last version
<Lure> Jucato: just by accident ;-)
<Jucato> I have another one for you :)
<Jucato> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/149321
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149321 in kdepim "[Gutsy]  Basket notes is no longer embedded in kontact!" [Low,Triaged] 
<Riddell> Jucato: that was removed because it caused a crash
<Lure> Jucato: I just jumped on it when enterprise was completelly useless for my day job ;-)
<Jucato> Riddell: ah I see. so it's going to be permanent?
<Riddell> until the crash gets fixed
<Jucato> ah ok. thanks :)
<Lure> Riddell: it may just need rebuild, which Hobbsee already requested
* Jucato was going krazy over the weekend thinking it was his fault :P
<Lure> Riddell: they have changed some API/structures, but did not bump ABI
<ScottK> Yummy.
<Lure> nop, rebuild is not enouh
<Lure> enough even
<Riddell> 13:21 < ThomasZ> Riddell: my main problem seems to still be present;  using kmail filters to move a mail from the inbox to another folder (using courier or scalix dimap) will incorrectly keep that email there.  Which has the effect that on each sync I get each and every mail again.
<Riddell> sigh
* ScottK is curious for thoughts on Bug #144490.  Apparently the patch applies fine in a pbuilder, but not in iwj's environment....
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144490 in python-kde3 "autopkgtest gutsy python-kde3: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144490
<Riddell> curious indeed
<ScottK> Riddell: If you (or anyone else) have a hint about what's wrong, I might take a shot at fixing whatever it is....
<Riddell> I've no idea at all
<Riddell> and since it's not an actual problem, I wouldn't worry
<Riddell> bug 146216 is more of an issue
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146216 in knetworkconf "kde network administration doesn't disable interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146216
<jpatrick> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> jpatrick!
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: got me MOTU back :)
<Hobbsee> yay!
<jpatrick> now - back to school
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!!!
<Jucato> dang missed jpatrick...
<Hobbsee> Jucato!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how's 3.5.8 going?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you weren't on for  24 hours! kinda worried :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hm, yeah, guess i wasnt.   28, in fact.
<Jucato> hehe :)
* Hobbsee went to a friends place, came home, slept, went to uni, went to work, covered work's ass (yet) again, adn tehn came home
<Hobbsee> oh, and smashed my car in the process.
<Jucato> wth!?! :(
<Hobbsee> so yeah, kinda eventful!
<Hobbsee> his car has more damage :P
<Jucato> who's paying? :)
<Hobbsee> um, dunno yet
<Riddell> Hobbsee: coolo is still tagging it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i smashed into him, but he really shouldnt have been going that way.  so...unsure.
<Jucato> oh... :/
<Lure> Riddell: is ThomasZ message recent? I though it is scalix specific and that it was worked on in #kontact
<Riddell> Lure: yes, today
<Riddell> Lure: he is using scalix
<Jucato> Riddell: thanks for the very quick fix to that guidance bug :)
* Jucato waits for the fix to hit the servers
<Lure> Riddell: I do not have that problem (dimap on MS exchange) and we have other testers on imap
<bddebian> Heya
<manchicken> Howdy.
<bddebian> Hi manchicken
<manchicken> My system76 is sick :(
<manchicken> It's out for warranty repair.  Backlight stopped coming on.
<Jucato> hi bddebian, manchicken!
<Riddell> Lure: so stick with the 20070926 version for gutsy you think?
<Lure> Riddell: yes, there are some fixes beyond that in svn though
<Lure> Riddell: 4 commits, all fixes for kolab issues
<Riddell> Lure: got any time to add those as patches today?
* ScottK recalls testing last minute Kmail IMAP "fixes" for Feisty and weeps.
<Lure> Riddell: later tonight I could look into it
<Lure> Riddell: so it would be 26 + svn patches (instead of new snapshot tarball), right?
<Riddell> yeah, no new .orig, just put them in debian/patches
<Lure> ScottK: which feisty fixes?
<ScottK> The ones Riddell decided not to upload after things went kind of sideways.  I don't recall the details.  It's just a vague blur of pain.
* Lure hugs ScottK
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
* Lure got similar pain when enterprise started in gutsy
<ScottK> Yeah.  Sounds about right.
<StFS> Riddell: thanks for your "super fast" response to my email (the qt4 bug on xinerama)... so do I understand this correctly... can we expect a fix before gutsy is out (or somehow as a part of a bugfix update on gutsy)?
<Riddell> StFS: yes, it should be compiling now, let me know when 4.3.2-0ubuntu3 appears for you to test
<StFS> Riddell: actually I'm still on feisty :-/
<StFS> but plan to upgrade when gutsy is released... but some of the guys that commented are using gutsy and I can contact them and ask them to test this for you... would you want them to report back to the bug report (as a comment) or here?
<Hobbsee> bug comment tends to be easier
<StFS> yup... I'll request that they keep an eye out for this and test it ASAP
<StFS> thanks again for the quick response
<StFS> Riddell: just one last question... what is the policy with bugs like these for older releases like feisty? Would this not warrant an update (at least in some repository)? It's not a big deal for me at all since I plan to upgrade to gutsy very soon... I'm just curious.
<Riddell> StFS: it could be updated in feisty, but it's hassle and takes time
<StFS> yeah... probably not worth it... very few apps that use it
<fdoving> yay, opensuse have a nice kdm theme.
<fdoving> even with the userlist.
<DaSkreech> They are generally pretty good about polish
<fdoving> too bad they are .rpm
<Hobbsee> nick their polish, add it to ours.
<fdoving> too opensuse-ish.
<fdoving> it's green with branding.
<Hobbsee> and then change it
<ScottK> green/blue and opensuse/Kubuntu and off to the races ...
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya
<DaSkreech> Would it make sense to have a user suggestion wiki page for kubuntu?
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Only if someone is going to look at it and care.
<DaSkreech> once a release cycle :)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: where i go deleting them every few release cycles?
<DaSkreech> something like that :)
<ScottK> cycles/days, sure.
<DaSkreech> Guess it would make more sense once we start shipping KDE4
<Hobbsee> guess it would make sense when we actually care about user feedback.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: +1
<Hobbsee> seeing as we dont particularly now - especially feature requests, because we dont have the resources to do them.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: we don't (yet)?
<Jucato> ah didn't read the last sentence
<Jucato> I think DaSkreech is volunteering for the job
<Hobbsee> Jucato: we do somewhat - but the poeple wanting to implement features tend to want to do whatever they like
<Hobbsee> yes, DaSkreech can fix it all
* Jucato has reasons he very rarely suggests anything :)
<Jucato> hm.. brb...
<DaSkreech> Shazam!
<DaSkreech> I wonder if elicitation would help
<DaSkreech> What happened to the bounties program?
<ScottK> Help what?  Help us care about what the users want?
* DaSkreech smiles
<DaSkreech> wb Jucato
<Jucato> thanks
<Jucato> hm.. anyway.. good night :)
* DaSkreech laughs
<DaSkreech> does KDPF have a presenatation mode?
<DaSkreech> Never mind :) Ctrl+Shift+P
<nixternal> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3016
<nixternal> pretty nice results there
* ScottK slaps the one that voted for Xandros.
<jpatrick> tied with suse..
<mhb> nixternal: 39 votes ... not a reliable amount of people, but it's nice :o)
<jpatrick> mhb: 41 here :)
<DaSkreech> When was the last time that Knoppix released?
<manchicken> It's only a matter of time before someone starts cheating :)
<nixternal> ScottK: sorry, that was me :p
<ScottK> Actually I started with Xandros, so I shouldn't knock it so much, but it's not what it used to be (even for newbies).
<nixternal> I need to start working on updating my blog..I am going to make a change from the general community junk to more Kubuntu and KDE stuff only...so that means, I need to revamp my theme and start pimping KDE and Kubuntu much harder than I have
<nixternal> so, for a start, in order to rid myself of anything brown, I have started using nixternal@kubuntu.org full-time, so change that in your address books
* DaSkreech votes for fedora
<nixternal> ouch, their current KDE is foogly
<nixternal> dude, I had to use it at UIC this weekend, and their KPDF doesn't do presentation mode
<ScottK> For a second I thought "rid myself of anything brown" was a euphamism (or however you spell that word) for something I didn't want to know anything about.
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> well, people see my @ubuntu.com email address, they start asking why gnome does this or that, and it is hard being polite 99% of the time
<manchicken> Heh
<nixternal> its funny, these same people who complain about it, always rip on KDE....and what I have been noticing, especially this weekend, all KDE rips weren't even researched before they started
<nixternal> and I will be damned, everyone at UIC was freakin' usin' Gentoo
<nixternal> so I started out my talk with "how many of you hear have ripped out the back seat of your honda for 5 extra horsepower? how many have more than 15 stickers that are related to top quality racing parts, which aren't in use with your car?" :D
<nixternal> Samir didn't say anything...pwnd
<DaSkreech> nixternal: are you saying that Gnome rips are researched?
<nixternal> heh, at least valid :)
<nixternal> like the whole "kde is to cartoony for me"
<DaSkreech> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/NOT_KARTOONY.jpg
<nixternal> then I showed them my desktop, and nobody said it was cartoony, but the same people who call it cartoon are the same ones with wobbly windows
<DaSkreech> sorry what were you saying?
* DaSkreech chuckles to himself
* nixternal punches DaSkreech in the stomach...can't chuckle now can you
<nixternal> :)
* DaSkreech cries to himself
<ScottK> Note to outside observers: nixternal lives in Chicago and in Chicago punching only in the stomach counts as being nice and polite.
<manchicken> No, he's from the suburbs.
<ScottK> Close enough.
<manchicken> No, because in the suburbs they're used to coming in, taking what they want, and then leaving :)
<DaSkreech> Knock the Windy outta ya City?
<manchicken> Taking the benefits without dealing with the problems :)
<manchicken> So he'll be nice and polite while punching you in the stomach.
<manchicken> But then he'll bugger off and refuse to help when you start coughing up blood :)
<nixternal> ya, I moved out of the city into the burbs to get away from traffic...to bad it didn't work
<manchicken> Nope.
<nixternal> actually, I moved out of DC to the Chicago burbs :)
<manchicken> You didn't get away from the traffic, you just got away from where they try to do something about the traffic :)
<nixternal> I will have to say though, it was a quick 30 minute drive to UIC on Saturday leaving at 9:30am...that I have never done before unless it was at 2am
<Lure_> Riddell: kdepim with fixes from svn: http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/gutsy/kdepim.debdiff
<Riddell> rocking
<Lure_> Riddell: test packages also in my ppa (source there has one :wq file too many ;-))
<Lure_> Riddell: works ok for me, the drag crash is must have
<Riddell> great, thanks
<DaSkreech> Riddell: I've started booting an old kernel to get around freezes
<jpatrick> Riddell: sent you a kubuntu.org patch
<DaSkreech> Hi hunger
<hunger> Ho there.
<ScottK> Hey there?
<DaSkreech> No no ho here
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-09
<DaSkreech> !jucato
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jucato - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Bah
<Jucato> O.o
<DaSkreech> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<claydoh> ping Jucato
<Jucato> claydoh: pong. OpenSource took care of it :)
<claydoh> finally got that PM :
<claydoh> I know
<Jucato> hehehe :)
<claydoh> noticed *after* i responded lol
<Jucato> sorry for bothering you :P
<claydoh> :P
<claydoh> stop that
<claydoh> ;)
<Jucato> heheh :)
<claydoh> I want everyone to know (as a konqueror lover, I *love* dolphin
<Jucato> on KDE 4?
<Jucato> I hoipe
<Jucato> hope*
<claydoh> heck on kde3 in gutsy
<Jucato> ew....
<claydoh> ok d3lphin
<claydoh> in KDE4 it looks even sweeter
<Jucato> ew ew ew :P
<Jucato> oh well... I like the real Dolphin...
* n8k99 what's with teh l33t sp3ll1ng
<Jucato> n8k99: D3lphin is the fork of Dolphin on KDE 3
<Jucato> as in "3"
<n8k99> oh so when i click on dolphin's icon here in 3 it is really d3lphin i'm using?
<n8k99> interesting
<Jucato> on Kubuntu? yes
<n8k99> ok- cool
<Jucato> not so cool imho... it's severely damaging/going to damage Dolphin's reputation for KDE 4
<n8k99> oh? is d3lphin that bad?
* n8k99 likes it so far
<Jucato> compared to the one in KDE4? um.. yes? :)
<Jucato> I had to make a patch to even get a "Restore item" and "Empty trash" in there...
<n8k99> that was you?!!
<Jucato> which until now D3lphin upstream hasn't replied to...
<n8k99> YAY!!!
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> my first ever major patch that actually adds a functionality more than just a checkbox :)
<n8k99> nice!
<n8k99> hey check this article out
<n8k99> http://www.linux.com/feature/119609
<Jucato> and I just copied the implementation from Dolphin in KDE 4
<n8k99> that's pretty good work- Jucato
<Jucato> and guess what Dolphin in kDE 4 uses to do trash management? :)
<n8k99> um, the trash:/
<Jucato> libkonq!!!! :)
<n8k99> haha
<n8k99> that's funny
<Jucato> yeah I found it amusing as well :)
<Jucato> what other big differences... D3lphin doesn't have a Folders panel (tree list side bar), doesn't have an embedded terminal (F4 launches a separate konsole)
<n8k99> oooh nice!
<Jucato> D3lphin doesn't have grouping by categories
<Jucato> Dolphin (KDE 4) has those
<n8k99> you mean categories of files?
<n8k99> like tagging items
<Jucato> by letter, by type, etc
<n8k99> oh right
<n8k99> i see
<Jucato> that too I think. but I never got nepomuk to work
<Jucato> hm... ran into another upgrade bug yay!
<n8k99> oh goodie!
<n8k99> Detective Jucato on the case!
<Jucato> yep. but this time it's not a show stopper hahah
<Jucato> nah, I'll pass the burden on Hobbsee later :)
<n8k99> hehe
<n8k99> she'll poke you with her LongPointyStick
<n8k99> unless that's been upgraded to LongPointyStick2.0
<Jucato> she has more sticks now...
<n8k99> oh dear- this is getting really dangerous
<Hobbsee> hm?
<Hobbsee> haha
<n8k99> yikes
<Hobbsee> LongPointyStick2.0.  i like that!
* n8k99 jumps
* Jucato missed the days when Hobbsee used to say "oh dear" too
<Hobbsee> oh dear :P
<Jucato> hahaha :)
<n8k99> i want to brag a bit
<Jucato> Hobbsee: btw, the bug I'm talking about. fresh feisty install, upgrade to gutsy. upgrade is now over (after Riddell fixed the guidance bug). now the user still uses the Feisty KSplash
<n8k99> Linux.com wrote a story about me this week
<Jucato> absolutely fresh install, no modifications
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ksplash?  did we change that?
<Jucato> the background at least
<Jucato> it still uses Feisty's KSplash wallpaper
<Jucato> n8k99: heheh yeah you're more famous than me. I only got dugg. you got linux.com'ed
* n8k99 is proud!
<n8k99> ok over it
<Jucato> haha
<Jucato> that was quick :)
<Jucato> mine lasted 24 hours (digg effect)
<n8k99> its too dangerous for me to hang onto that feeling too long
<Jucato> aw.. k'mon! savor it... it only happens once :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ah
<Jucato> yes... "ah" :)
<n8k99> hehe
<DaSkreech> n8k99: I want world peace!
<DaSkreech> hunger_t: Hey!
<n8k99> DaSkreech: you want fries with that?
<DaSkreech> Depends. who made them
<n8k99> Belgians
<Jucato> w/ ketchup  please
<ScottK> Mayo would be more truly Belgian.
<n8k99> Ok one order of World Peace and two sides of Fries
<n8k99> coming right up!
* Hobbsee remembers meeting a linux.com reporter, iirc.
<Hobbsee> interesting bloke.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Pfft pinheiro is hitting like 400 with his blog ;0
<Hobbsee> no, wait, was osnews
<Jucato> hahah
<ScottK> Which reminds me.  I made some really good steak fries for dinner last night.  I think I'll heat the leftovers for a snack.
<n8k99> i didn't actully meet this reporter, just answered some email
<Jucato> rawr!!! you guys are making me hungry :(
<DaSkreech> Katsup?
<DaSkreech> Not a bad K app :)
* n8k99 hands Jucato a cup of brown tea
<DaSkreech> <CIA-32> aseigo * r723203 workspace/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/plasma/containments/desktop/desktop.cpp: engine explorer, thanks to Jucato for noticing
<Jucato> hahah! :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: you in the -commits channel?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Jucato> too much traffic.... I'll be spending my whole day watching lines go by
<DaSkreech> Powercut
<Jucato> "Eckenrode is a member of the Ubuntu New York Local Community Team (NyLoCo), and "self-appointed community representative" who organizes group get-togethers and, most recently, a free CD handout in a New York City park."
<Jucato> n8k99 is a sacr
<Jucato> sacrfl? :)
<n8k99> haha
<n8k99> there was one time I went to the UN as the Ambassador from Kubuntu
<Jucato> saafkfl
<n8k99> i just wanted to make it clear that nobody told me that i could or could not go there as a representative
<n8k99> so i used self-appointed
<Jucato> hence the "sa" :)
* n8k99 shrugs
<Jucato> :)
<n8k99> hehe
<nixternal> dude, my client/server address book rocks...it has more try/catches than there are people in the world :p
<Jucato> konvert to kute/kde and kombine with kontact
<DaSkreech> kuickly!
<Jucato> korrekt
<DaSkreech> krap
<DaSkreech> kan't kome up with another kreation :-(
<n8k99> keep trying you'll be kompletely kool when you sukkeed
<ScottK> kwit.
<n8k99> ok
<DaSkreech> kk
* Jucato sKratches his head
* ScottK really doesn't care.  That was just all I could think of ;-)
<Jucato> hahah! :)
* Hobbsee tries to figure out what on earth is going on with this krakkful email filtering
<Jucato> if it's kmail, why wonder? :)
<Hobbsee> no, i'ts not kmail
<Hobbsee> it's filterside spamming, and now i have to rework my sieve rule
<Hobbsee> (the rotters have decided to pick off mails from the mailing list - and then, apparently, send it thru fiordland.
<Jucato> aaah
<Hobbsee> which hits the "you're in my addressbook.  whitelist" section, so it all gets marked
<Hobbsee> what i'm wondering is how it seems to get thru fiordland at all.
<DaSkreech> Great
<DaSkreech> another dead Ubuntu project
<Jucato> what?
<DaSkreech> Home server
<Jucato> ah
<DaSkreech>  which I thought was a dumb idea at the start anyway
<DaSkreech> Networked shadow copy my buttcheeks
<DaSkreech> n8k99: What about hospitals?
<n8k99> DaSkreech: i like those too
<DaSkreech> I was looking into open source for Hospitals the other day
<DaSkreech>  most people point out hospitals as place where open source should not tread
<n8k99> why do they say that?
<DaSkreech> I was wondering if you had glanced in their direction
<n8k99> so that the data from hospitals can be owned by someone elses
<n8k99> frankly, i haven't look at hospitals much
<n8k99> i have seen taht Google has a Health plan
<n8k99> but haven't personally pursued that path
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<DaSkreech> I do't care about data I'm talking about programs inside the hospital
<n8k99> of course-
<n8k99> but some of that will definately invovle hardware manufacturers
<DaSkreech> I guess it's the thoughts of many fingers in your loved ones life systems
<n8k99> there are specialized pieces of equipement which are run via software
<DaSkreech> Someone was showing me pics of hospital software on the market
<DaSkreech>  they were designed for windows3.1 and 95 and really haven't been updated except to run on newer platforms
<n8k99> not many geeks can get their hands on Ultrasound machines to write new drivers for the wand
<n8k99> unless they work with or for the manufacturers
<DaSkreech> would a foundation be able to?
<n8k99> that could be a possibility- especially through establishing a relationship with the hardware producer
<DaSkreech> Are hardware producers fussy about the specs of the machine being known?
<DaSkreech>  I would think in health care they would want them more known
<n8k99> well, not particularly familiar with the ins and outs
<n8k99> but it seems that is video card manufactorers are just not getting around to being more open
<n8k99> much more specialized equipment would follow the proprietary path more thoroughly
<n8k99> but that is all opinion based upon supposition
* n8k99 haven't really done any homework in the area
<DaSkreech> n8k99: Yeah well they will get sued if they talk about it. I think that medical equipment would get sued if they dont
<n8k99> interesting
<DaSkreech> At least I hope they would That only makes sense in my head
<DaSkreech> The first they is video card makers :)
<n8k99> well not everyone thinks like we do
<DaSkreech> No I'm thinking like a lawyer now
<DaSkreech> I'm sure I can convince a panel of people that the machine they get hooked up to one day will at least be understood by the doctor and hospital staff so that if something goes wrong they won't have to wait till they fly in a specialist
<DaSkreech> plus hospital equipment is not very black boxish where you put things in one end and something comes out the other end
<n8k99> just make sure that that panel is the purchassing committee
<DaSkreech> The mechanics of what happens has to be known in case it would affect a patient allergic to pottasium or would go into shock with too much calcium
<n8k99> i think some people have argued tha tdoctors need to know how patients work , not computers
<n8k99> there are lots of techs who handle teh testing equipment
<n8k99> doctors don't handle any of that sort of equipment
<DaSkreech> n8k99: Right but the people buying and maintaining the computers caring for the people will have to know
<DaSkreech>  which means the specs will be there
<DaSkreech> in any case I'm getting off topic for hospitals
* n8k99 isn't really arguing - but trying to explore the topic
<DaSkreech>  I'm not really talking about specialized firmware for a themometer
<DaSkreech> I'm talking more about hospital/patient/drug management software
<DaSkreech>  the ones I have seen are horrible at best
<n8k99> right- patient information data, presention software and databases
<DaSkreech>  Opensoure really focuses on the enduser
<DaSkreech> So I would think that it's a good fit but people are really afraid of it since lives hang in the balnace
<n8k99> that would be in interesting study actually
<DaSkreech> Yes it would but there is no way anything first world will make a move towards it
<DaSkreech> they think like lawyers as well
<n8k99> i'm not so sure about that sentiment
<n8k99> i mean, it seems as if ther is a tide of movement in the general direction of greater acceptance
<DaSkreech> well they are using software from windows 3.1 cause it works
<n8k99> it seems to me that national medical care needs an overhaul period
<n8k99> this could also be a part of the overall package
<n8k99> particularly if an open Standard for health records is created
<n8k99> so that vendors are not the main part of teh issues any more
<manchicken> Until folks start moving away from Windows, I don't want an open standard.
<manchicken> Seriously.
<n8k99> doesnt seem like it'll be an easy egg to crack
<manchicken> Then at the very least there needs to be a SERIOUS overhaul in security practices.
<DaSkreech> n8k99: Third world would actually be a better place to start
<manchicken> DaSkreech: Good call.  It's much easier to innovate where there's not a status quo to oppose new thinking.
<DaSkreech> And cost is at a premium
<n8k99> except that the 3rd world will think that 1st world is just trying to scrape crumbs off the table
<manchicken> Well, status quo opposition is why we're having so much trouble with things like electric autos and such.
<n8k99> not giving them the same thing that they are getting for themselves
<DaSkreech> Depending on how bad the country is the cost of clutching at a new straw may be very cheap
<DaSkreech> n8k99: again. If that's the mindset that's not where you want to start
<DaSkreech> so countries like India would be a second stop
<n8k99> well, that is why i have been going to the UN
<n8k99> to make it so that African nations which are trying to skip the analogy networking and get digital
<n8k99> will find it not so distasteful to accepta superior technical solution that would give them an advantage
<n8k99> they do not see it easily-
<n8k99> it is a lot of work to actually move official opinions
<n8k99> and i feel like I am just a volunteer lobbyist
<manchicken> Good.
<manchicken> That means you're not a corrupt a-hole :)
<manchicken> Professional lobbyists just buy their official opinions :)
* DaSkreech waves money at n8k99
<n8k99> yes, they do
* n8k99 has babies to feed
<n8k99> i'd actually like it more if i had several documents about nontech businesses who use FOSS to take with me
<n8k99> i have heard some rumors but nothing that is substanciated
<n8k99> yet
<DaSkreech> n8k99: What kind of businesses
<DaSkreech>  The JAD is moving to Linux here
<n8k99> some small to medium sized ones
<n8k99> JAD?
<DaSkreech> Jamaica Association for the Deaf
<n8k99> is that Jamaica the island nation or the neighborhood in Queens
* n8k99 lives in Brooklyn in the midst of a Jaimaican neighborhood
<n8k99> and my daughter goes to Jamaican Daycare
<DaSkreech> Jah Know?
<DaSkreech> Roughneck mon raspec!
<n8k99> ha!
<n8k99> what size of installation is JAD considering?
<n8k99> is it on current equipment?
<DaSkreech> currently 12 computers
<DaSkreech> yes
<DaSkreech> with another possible 11 in the future
<DaSkreech> there is a lot of specialzed software we are trying to work around
<n8k99> so you work there?
<n8k99> or are part of the process of switching over?
<DaSkreech> Process of switching over
<n8k99> would you mind sending me an email writing up the whole thing?
<n8k99> and any issues or experiences which you may feel are worth sharing
<n8k99> $My_IRC_Nick at newyork-ubuntu.com
<n8k99> That would totally rock! Ja heard
<DaSkreech> n8k99: As long as you don't mind gregarious misuses of virtual machines and windows licenses :)
<n8k99> if i can give a nice summary of what you are doing
<DaSkreech> Ha ha Okie :) t
<n8k99> then it will be helpful to add to teh points in the roundtable discussion
<DaSkreech> they just want to sidestep Windows fees in the long term and not have krap krash all the time
<n8k99> DiBono from Goolge will be there so there is a rep for Large Enterprises
<DaSkreech> but We are getting a lot of clients who want to move wholesale to Linux here
<n8k99> the UN wants to hear some small to medium business voices as well
<DaSkreech> Well yeah large enterprises can move to anything once they have a will
<n8k99> right that's why it more important to hear about the little fishes than the whales
<DaSkreech> n8k99: If you can ask the big whales about hospitals and see if stallman etc have heard any whispers
<n8k99> i will do that for you
<DaSkreech> But I'm sure I could give you quite a few 3-5 computer business migration success stories
<n8k99> i don't think stallman is coming this time
<DaSkreech> once you start hitting like 10 or so it gets dicey
<n8k99> the web cast is not in a free format so he refuses teh invites
<DaSkreech> the JAD thing is going to be rough cause they have a good deal of testing equipment and software that only works with Windows so we are going to have put windows in a Vm and run it from there
<DaSkreech> n8k99: can' you offer to have a free alternative one?
<DaSkreech> In the spirit of the discussion it would only make sense
<n8k99> that is something from the offices of UNITAR who run the seminars
<DaSkreech> and that could ease the Stallman hubris a bit
<n8k99> that's exactly what i meant about the breadcrumbs earlier!!!
<n8k99> "first world doesn't use it, not even the UN uses it, so why should we?"
<DaSkreech> I don't get how allowing you to do your thing the way you want to do it is breadcrumbs
<DaSkreech> Ah
<n8k99> ^^^^
<DaSkreech> In general not in this situation
<n8k99> exactly
<DaSkreech> What does the UN use?
<n8k99> wma and quicktime movies i believe
<n8k99> maybe even avi, but definately not ogg
<DaSkreech> Ha ha Well it's not real which is good
<Jucato> if only there were more online videos in ogg...
<Jucato> we could market mplayer/open source video players + ogg
<Jucato> but darn you Flash!!
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I've found that most Windows players can play vorbis but not theora
<DaSkreech> I have hopes that Flash will be a standard soon
<DaSkreech> well "soon"
<Jucato> hopefully there will be other Flash "IDE's"...
<Jucato> hm.. isn't Flash already semi-standard?
<n8k99> it is a standard of sorts, however it is controlled by a single entity, its creator
<n8k99> so everybody that uses it is at Adobe's whim
<Jucato> isn't PDF that way too?
<n8k99> yup
<Jucato> oh well...
<n8k99> its a standard based upon its ubiquity
<Jucato> just like .doc
<n8k99> saddly
<DaSkreech> n8k99: not really PDF is published
<n8k99> oh, good, I love when I am wrong!
<Jucato> hm... I think PDF is ISO in fact
<n8k99> YAY!!!
<Jucato> iirc
<Jucato> but not sure
<n8k99> more n8k99 wrongness!!
* Jucato thinks there's no word such as "wrongness"?
<n8k99> but that still doesn't make it an Open standard
<DaSkreech> No it doesn't
<manchicke1> You all think I'm being logical in thinking that I could increase the amount of wireless bandwidth if I just add another wireless router to my network?
<DaSkreech> Which is why I said Flash will be a standard
* n8k99 has poetic license to make up words as he goes
<DaSkreech>  I purposely did not say open standard
<DaSkreech>  but at least then you can make a full fledged editor and player with out legal risks or pain
<Jucato> http://www.iso.org/iso/iso_catalogue/catalogue_tc/catalogue_detail.htm?csnumber=38920
<n8k99> right- that would be important
<DaSkreech> manchicke1: Is it a N router?
<manchicke1> ABG
<DaSkreech> No you'll just up the amount of collisions I suspect
<manchicke1> I was thinking of just getting another wireless router and running that through my current wireless router using another channel.
<n8k99> manchicke1: wouldn't taht just add more users to the same pipe taht is coming into the network?
<manchicke1> I think that this linksys is just having a hard time handling so many nodes.
<manchicke1> I've got two laptops, one wireless-to-ethernet adapter, two mobile phones, and sporadically a Nintendo Wii, all on the same wireless router.
<n8k99> shouldn't that router be able to handle the load for up to 50 nodes?
<manchicke1> I don't know.
<manchicke1> Maybe it's just this router having technical problems.
<manchicke1> I was kinda hoping that there was a linksys router that had better range than this WRT54g.
<n8k99> my mac mini can broadcast Wifi for up to 10 nodes
<n8k99> adding another router to a different end of the physical space could help with that
<manchicke1> Yeah, but I don't use that nonsense here :)
<n8k99> or just a repeater
<manchicke1> (the mac mini that is)
* n8k99 understood the nonsense quip
<n8k99> :P
<n8k99> i bought it when i didnt know any better
* DaSkreech sighs as Firefox eat 20% of my CPU and 40% of my RAM
<manchicke1> And soon, this Vista machine will be out of my house.  Thank God.
<n8k99> haha
<DaSkreech> manchicke1: What are your impressions of it?
<manchicke1> Of Vista?
<DaSkreech> yes
<manchicke1> It's rubbish.
<manchicke1> I'm damn-near useless under Vista.
<manchicke1> It doesn't even have a proper terminal program or SSH connectivity.
<DaSkreech> telnet ?
<Hobbsee> manchicke1: putty doesnt work on vista?
<manchicke1> WTF is mimo?
<manchicke1> Hobbsee: Why should I need a separate program to do what every other operating system does without something fancy?
<Hobbsee> manchicke1: because it's windows, and windows sucks.
<Hobbsee> manchicke1: why are you on vista anyway?  did you take over nixternal's role?
<Jucato> nah, anyone can use vista.but only nixternal loves it :)
<manchicke1> No, my employer provided me with a Vista machine a while ago for testing.  I've only used it for IE7 until my laptop went into the shop.
<manchicke1> Now I have to use this machine.
<DaSkreech> manchicke1: There is only two other operating systems and one of them doesn't come with any form of SSH so Nyah ;-P
<manchicke1> DaSkreech: Really?  I thought there were several others.
<DaSkreech> Nope
<manchicke1> GNU/Linux, BSD, Solaris, OSX, OSN, various experimental OS' (HaikuOS, ReactOS), then there's GNU/Darwin, etc.
<DaSkreech>  UNIX and symbian
<DaSkreech> All UNix
<manchicke1> ReactOS is a WinXP clone.
<manchicke1> HaikuOS is a BeOS clone.
<DaSkreech> except Haiku which has just got a networking stack so good luck finding a SSH client
<nixternal> quit talking bad about me...I am going to cry :"(
<DaSkreech> I know Haiku I keep trying to get it on Distrowatch
<manchicke1> And then there's always VMS.
<DaSkreech>  I'm not sure it fits but Meh
<DaSkreech> nixternal: You love it
<manchicke1> But I can't afford their hardware.
<Hobbsee> !nixternal | nixternal
<ubotu> nixternal: Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal> thanks Hobbsee, I think the one highlight would have been enough :p
<Hobbsee> :P
<nixternal> jeesh, after a few thousand lines of code, my client/server address book is almost complete
<manchicke1> Has anybody used the Netgear RangeMax wireless router?
<nixternal> my neighbor uses that
<Jucato> nixternal: kongrats
<nixternal> and I can connect to him without any problems :)
<nixternal> I tend to connect to him better than I do my wrt poopy router
<Jucato> that just sounds... weird....
<manchicke1> What one do you have?
* nixternal waits
<Hobbsee> !visternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<DaSkreech> Ha ha now we don't have to alert him
<Tm_T> moin \sh
<\sh> moins
<AstralJava> G'morning everyone. :) Just thought I'd ask whether anyone could point me to the right direction; I set up the env variables according to http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php, then tried to run knode, but I get an error message:
<AstralJava> /usr/lib/kde4/bin/knode: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libkdepim.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZTI18KStaticDeleterBase
<Tm_T> hum
<AstralJava> Since I'm totally newbie when it comes to KDE-anything, I have no clue on what to do now. :)
<AstralJava> I checked that that file exists.
<AstralJava> jaska@bowmore:~$ ll /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libkdepim.so.4
<AstralJava> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 2007-10-09 09:16 /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libkdepim.so.4 -> libkdepim.so.4.0.0
<AstralJava> ...or rather, a symlink.
<Tm_T> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<AstralJava> :)
<DaSkreech> AstralJava: Any reason why you are running Beta 1?
<AstralJava> DaSkreech: Just out of curiosity. :) I'm more of a gnome man, but wanted to check out what ver.4 has to offer, considering some sort of a switch maybe. :) Now's your spot to shine and sell it to me. :)
* Jucato points to the fact that beta2 has been out for some time now
<DaSkreech> AstralJava: Ok I have a bridge in san franciso I'd like off my hands
* DaSkreech points out that Beta 3 is a few days away
<DaSkreech> AstralJava: What have you heard/been lied to about and I'll embellish it/lie some more
<AstralJava> Hmm.... maybe I missed something, just installed what was in the repository, and had "kde4*" in the package name. :)
<DaSkreech> AstralJava: if you pop into #kubuntu the link for Beta 2 is in the topic.
<AstralJava> DaSkreech: Alright, will do.
<DaSkreech> Again BEta 3 is a few days away and from what I'm hearing may be the first one really worth looking without a dev's eyes
<DaSkreech> nixternal: grrrr
<davmor2> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi davmor2
<davmor2> Riddell:  bug 127008 is still prevalent in kubuntu :(  I did a netboot install last night
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127008 in xresprobe "Alternate install of Tribe-4 corrupts video display when installing packages (affected hardware includes Santa Rosa)" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127008
<davmor2> Basically boils down to nasty fonts/gui sizes will screenshot it and add it to the bug latter
<davmor2> It is mostly fixed in ubuntu
<Riddell> davmor2: there shouldn't be any difference between kubuntu and ubuntu for X setup
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll do the screenshot and then you'll be able to see.
<Riddell> I doubt it'll help it get fixed :)
<Riddell> davmor2: you're in wolverhampton?
<davmor2> yes
<davmor2> Why are you aswell?
<Riddell> nearby
<Riddell> wolveslug tomorrow at my local I note
<Tm_T> davmor2: Riddell is always nearby when you're wearing a kilt
<davmor2> So will you be there?
<Riddell> should be
<davmor2> cool
<davmor2> Riddell: I couldn't use screenshot so I have taken some photos and linked to them on that bug.
<Riddell> davmor2: does it still happen on any other install method?
<Riddell> Lure_: new kdepim uploaded, probably not approved until after RC
<davmor2> Riddell: I've only just started the downloads of the latest builds to test so won't know till later :)
<Riddell> davmor2: these won't be the final CDs it seems
<Riddell> although still worth testing for bugs and your X issue if you have the time
<Riddell> Lure_: kdepim in
<Lure_> Riddell: nice; btw it is working fine here (no regression)
<davmor2> Riddell:  Why what needs to be added?
<Riddell> davmor2: new linux build, although that's mostly a sparc issue so infact these may be final depending on how long that takes
<davmor2> Riddell:  just booted up the live cd and it is identical I am even missing the ut off about
<davmor2> and netboot is effectively an alt install
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll bring my laptop with me tomorrow :)
<Riddell> davmor2: do you know if your problem still exists in ubuntu?
<davmor2> I think the large font at login does but once your into ubuntu it is fixed.  Resolution is correct and fonts too.
<Riddell> nixternal: story for the dot should you fancy it http://www.linuxworld.com.au/index.php?id=1596080362&rid=-50
<davmor2> http://www.itwire.com/content/view/14778/1090/  you might want to read this if you haven't already :)
<Riddell> davmor2: it sounds like it's detecting stupidly large DPI
<Riddell> ubuntu uses a fixed DPI setting so that gets fixed at login, kubuntu rounds your DPI to something better so it doesn't get fixed
<davmor2> Well if I could use the screen to find the dpi I could tell you :)
<Riddell> anyway, it's still a bug in ubuntu even if it only affects GDM
<davmor2> Riddell: How do I find the dpi in Kubuntu?
<Riddell> davmor2: not honestly sure
<Riddell> xdpyinfo | grep resolution
<davmor2> If I change to "i810" everything works which is what I find so disturbing :)
<Riddell> that might be useful for the bug report
<davmor2> already in there on my work around that I did for the iso bug report which got linked into 127008
<davmor2> Riddell: bug 134284 was my original
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134284 in discover-data "The X intel driver is not functioning correctly (dup-of: 127008)" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134284
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127008 in xresprobe "Alternate install of Tribe-4 corrupts video display when installing packages (affected hardware includes Santa Rosa)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127008
<mhb> _StefanS_: you wanted me?
<mhb> _StefanS_: I won't be here much longer, sorry :o(
<_StefanS_> mhb: well cant remember
<ScottK> Riddell: Is today your archive day?
<Riddell> I suppose it is
<Riddell> but we're frozen, so I can't do everything
<ScottK> Right.  We've got a sync needs doing.
<Riddell> ScottK: beastie number?
<ScottK> Looking...
<ScottK> Riddell: Bug #150751
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150751 in libcommons-modeler-java "[gutsy]  UVFe for libcommons-modeler-java 2.0.1-3" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150751
<_StefanS_> mhb: oh yep.. Could we rename GDebi Package Installer to just Package Installer ?
<_StefanS_> mhb: dont see why we want GDebi in the name as its kinda confusing.. dont know what GDebi is ?
<Riddell> too late (string freeze)
<_StefanS_> mhb: suppose its something with the integration which the package installer is based, but thats not important to the users :)
<_StefanS_> ah well
<Jucato> hardy hardy hardy :)
<_StefanS_> would be nice to have the brightness issues fixed for fn+home/end on thinkpads.. dont know who broke it
<_StefanS_> it worked previously in tribe5
<_StefanS_> happy hippo
<Riddell> it's a change on policy that we havn't managed to update kmilo for
<_StefanS_> Riddell: thinkpad buttons?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: funny thing is that all acpi seem to be called correctly for the trigger scripts, but it doesnt adjust it..
<Riddell> linux now expects a user space app to handle it
<Riddell> yes, it need kmilo to do somethnig
<_StefanS_> ah ok
<Riddell> not entirely sure what though
<_StefanS_> hehe now my thinkpad button opens the system settings twice on one click
<_StefanS_> what the heck happended
<_StefanS_> oh seems like thinkpad-keys dont need to be loaded anymore
<_StefanS_> Riddell: because of kmilo?
<Riddell> what because?
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for the sync.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I had both kmilo and thinkpad-keys to do the hotkey work
<_StefanS_> Riddell: stopping thinkpad-keys made it launch only one instance
<Lure_> Riddell: is bug 146730 to be milestoned?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146730 in kde-guidance "/etc/X11/Xsession.d/40guidance-displayconfig_restore: 11: /usr/bin/displayconfig-restore: not found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146730
<Lure_> Riddell: is there still time to backport some bugfixes to digikam from 0.9.3 beta1?
<Lure_> Riddell: i.e. what is the chance to get accepted?
<Riddell> Lure_: should be time yes
<Riddell> if they're not too large
<Riddell> does that guidance bug actually cause problems?
<Lure_> Riddell: allee and me have mail from gilles about potential backport fixes for month, but nobody had time to work on it
<Lure_> Riddell: not sure, it just may get negative visibility towards kubuntu... ;-)
<Lure_> Riddell: I will spend some time on kde-guidance & digikam bugs to see if something an be pushed in
<allee> Lure_: thx for keeping it in mind.  My pkging/bugfixing time is zero lately :(
<Lure_> allee: yep, I am between vacation and business travel all the time
<Lure_> allee: I hope I can do this today/tommorow, before I leave for US
<ScottK> Riddell: Can you sync from Debian Incoming?
<Hobbsee> (see -motu)
<Riddell> not me personally, but others can
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh, are there 2 lots of sync rights?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> just 2 levels of eliteness :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh, i thought you were fully elite when you had ssh access.
<Hobbsee> that's what the docs say, it seems.
<Hobbsee> er, more the "what will be docs" i guess
<Riddell> I don't know how to do it anyway
<Hobbsee> ah
<Riddell> actually, maybe I do
<bddebian> heya
<Lure_> Riddell: btw, strigi is not crashing on me anymore...
<Riddell> Lure_: yay, that'll be the new version
* Lure_ wonders what to do with bunch of apport bugs...
<Lure_> Riddell: is apport crash handling already disabled for release?
<Riddell> turn off apport :)
<Riddell> yes, that's on my todo list
<Lure_> Riddell: I am more thinking of exisitng reports - just ask them to tray latest version?
<Lure_> try even
<Riddell> guess so
<nixternal> Riddell: I will take a look at that story in a bit if it hasn't been done already...
<Riddell> nixternal: thanks, it hasn't
<davmor2> I have just been trying an upgrade on a real machine and it dies a death.  However looking through the log files there aren't any.  /var/log/dist-upgrade/ is empty and /etc/apt/sources.list is not changed.  What should of happened and where would it be logged?
<Riddell> davmor2: upgrade with the dist upgrade tool?
<davmor2> sorry dist-upgrade using kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<davmor2> that was after updating feisty first
<Riddell> davmor2: what version of konsole do you have installed?
<davmor2> didn't use Konsole I used the run command
<davmor2> but it is 1.1.6
<Riddell> apt-cache policy konsole
<Riddell> the dist upgrade tool uses konsole
<davmor2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3cb12417f0af7f24d4a34f2ae4040bf791c42f52  tells you not to
<Riddell> it uses konsole, even if you don't
<Riddell> please tell me the output of  apt-cache policy konsole | grep Ins
<davmor2> 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.4
<Riddell> davmor2: ok, try 20.7 from feisty-proposed
<Riddell> davmor2: do you know what stage the upgrade got to?
<Riddell> did adept close and the dist upgrade tool start?
<davmor2> Riddell: I clicked on the upgrade version button in adept a new window appeared and it says something like can not verify the upgrader integrity (or something similar) ref bug150878 and read stgraber's results.  I was asked to confirm.
<Riddell> davmor2: ok, try installing konsole from feisty-proposed and running it again
<Riddell> nixternal: how would you fancy helping update the winfoss?  it needs updated about Kubuntu text and gutsy screenshots
<davmor2> Riddell: is that pre-released updates?
<Riddell> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> cool will do
<nixternal> Riddell: story added!
<nixternal> Riddell: I can work on that today...winfoss that is...
<nixternal> what is the source for winfoss?
<nixternal> err, package name rather
<Riddell> nixternal: well there isn't one, it's for Windows
<Riddell> nixternal: do you have windows to hand so you can see what's needed?
<nixternal> Riddell: the Dot list, when it sends the messages about needing moderation, how do those get approved?
<nixternal> Riddell: yes I do :)
<nixternal> Vista at that :p
<nixternal> hrmm, so I need to get the WinFOSS source and update it that way then..I guess..I will have to take a look at it when I get home
<Riddell> nixternal: slap in a live CD and let it run the start.exe app, it needs new screenshots and improved text as I say
<Riddell> nixternal: no, just give the screenshots and text to heno
<Riddell> he'll do the complex work
<nixternal> oh, OK
<nixternal> well that is easy then
<Riddell> I note the text currently links to horribly outdated docs on kubuntu.org
<Riddell> it would be also be nice for it to have a description of how to boot from the CD (although that's hard to do exactly)
<Riddell> nixternal: stories get approved by an editor with access to the web interface (like me), hopefully we can ask for you to get access soon
<nixternal> ya, we need to update the kubuntu.org docs page...I will work on that once I do the translations and get the last package complete
<Riddell> the docs should probably be on docs.ubuntu.com
<nixternal> oh, I am not worried about access just yet, still learning the ropes...I was wondering the reason for the Dot ML, as there is nothing I could do with it
<Riddell> or help.ubuntu.com rather
<nixternal> umm ya, they removed Kubuntu stuff from help.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> nixternal: the idea is you can comment on stuff that other people submit, but sure it's not very active
<nixternal> ahh, OK
<Riddell> they did, any idea why?
<nixternal> because we are Kubuntu and not Ubuntu and they say people were confused
<nixternal> it has been that way now since Edgy I believe
<Riddell> right, nice to know we're welcome then
<nixternal> I know you are not just now noticing that :)
<Riddell> I've just never got round to asking, assumed it was a mistake
<nixternal> the idea was for us to host Kubuntu docs on kubuntu.org
<nixternal> and then have the translated stuff hosted on loco team sites
<nixternal> we need a plan of attack for KDE 4...we need to put out the most rocking KDE 4 distro, and I think you will see a huge switch towards Kubuntu being recognized and welcomed more than we currently are
<nixternal> I noticed that during my talk this weekend at UIC, every Gnome user and enthusiast is waiting for a rockin' KDE 4 so they can switch
<manchicke2> Isn't everybody?
<nixternal> I think everyone at that talk started doing SVN checkouts to build out KDE 4
<nixternal> manchicke2: so it seems
<Riddell> wow, that's keen :)
<Riddell> currently though KDE 4 isn't much of an advert for KDE
<Riddell> reminds me, volunteer needed to work on KDE 4 beta 3 packages
<nixternal> not yet, and thankfully the talk, which was geared toward newbs, was improvised and turned into a talk from a somewhat dev standpoint...and people were really interested
<nixternal> actually, one of the guys I believe has been helping with some Kopete bugs now
<nixternal> Riddell: I still have access to ftp, so I can help out as always
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how are our 3.5.8 packages going?
<manchicke2> Hopefully someone is working on fixing up the SMS port :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: !#!!!! howdy :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: not too bad it seems https://edge.launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<Hobbsee> !visternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<Hobbsee> !
<nixternal> gahaha
<manchicke2> I did that SMS port, but when I left it it was nothing more than compiling and linking.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: nice!
* nixternal wonders when Jambi is coming :)
<nixternal> my final project for my Java class, is to create a cross-platform java app of my liking, and I want to do it with Qt
<manchicke2> Jambi is already being used, IIRC.
<Riddell> nixternal: when icedtea gets in it seems
<Riddell> nixternal: I have sources which you can compile yourself fine though, it just doesn't work in the buildds
<nixternal> iced tea? that is a new one
<nixternal> ahhh
* nixternal high fives Jucato!
<Riddell> icedtea is free sun java with not-yet free bits removed
<nixternal> lovely
<manchicke2> Ah.
<nixternal> Sun is starting to become a thorn in my side
* Jucato highs nixternal!
<Jucato> why?
<nixternal> icedtea is free sun java with not-yet free bits removed
<nixternal> brb...break time!
<Jucato> ...
<davmor2> Riddell: Seems to be working now :)
<Riddell> davmor2: excellent, how far has it got?
<davmor2> 2 of 848
<davmor2> 1% now :)
<davmor2> but it has got passed the bit where it died before :)
<davmor2> I'll let you know if it works properly when it finishes :)
<Riddell> nixternal: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/jambi/
<Riddell> let me know if you build i386 packages, I can put them up too
<nixternal> OK. I will see what I can do tonight with them
<sebas> What is the good way to dist-upgrade to Gutsy?
<sebas> Someone told me once that I should stop hacking my sources.list
<sebas> That was you Mr Riddell :-)
<Riddell> sebas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3cb12417f0af7f24d4a34f2ae4040bf791c42f52
<Riddell> and let me know if it works
<Riddell> follow them closely mind
<sebas> Riddell: Ok.
* nixternal heads home
* Tm_T heads desk
<DaSkreech> manchicke2: Whats with you?
<manchicke2> What's not with me?
<Tm_T> manchicke2: I'm not with you
* Tm_T hides
<manchicke2> My machine is in the shop.
<manchicke2> Tm_T: That's what you think.
<DaSkreech> manchicke2:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZDsZVHhMVM
<ScottK> So that's not with you either.
<Tm_T> manchicke2: ssshhh, dont tell it to others
<DaSkreech> manchicke2: Have fun
<manchicke2> DaSkreech: I'm not sure that this is anywhere near real.
<DaSkreech> But it is Humourus
<DaSkreech> Bah
* DaSkreech spells that correctly
<manchicke2> LMAO!  He made a satellite dish.
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> Thought you'd like that part
<davmor2> Riddell: just doing the reboot :)
<davmor2> it's works and I don't get the graphics issues which probably means it is using "i810"
<davmor2> gotto go ttyl
<_StefanS_> evening
<Riddell> davmor2: it worked?
<DaSkreech> Think he's gone
<Riddell> that's about the first successful upgrade I've heard of
<Riddell> manchicke2: what the heck is that thread on kubuntu-users?
<manchicke2> Riddell: No idea.  Looks like possibly virus spam.
* Riddell unsubscribes the poster
<manchicke2> I'd test it out, but my machine is in the shop.
<manchicke2> I just figured that instead of getting all mad at it, I'd make a bit of a joke.
<nosrednaekim> manchicke2: your system76?
<manchicke2> Yeah.
<manchicke2> The backlight went out.
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<manchicke2> I think it's just a defective inverter.
<manchicke2> Warranty repair takes care of the problem.... I'm just without my machine for a while.
<nosrednaekim> thats good
<manchicke2> Their customer service rocks.  Tom Aaron is a swell guy.
<Riddell> and you're now connecting directly to the internet from your brain?
<manchicke2> Riddell: No, I'm using *shudder* Vista.
<nosrednaekim> manchicke2: wash up good
<manchicke2> nosrednaekim: No matter how much I shower, I still feel dirty.
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Mine didn't count :)
<Riddell> DaSkreech: you managed successful upgrades with the dist upgrade tool?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> it crashed twice but I just rebooted and it picked up and finished
<DaSkreech> I had one annoyance with evms
<manchicke2> So, the eternal question is posed to all: is it "soda" or is it "pop"?
<nosrednaekim> its "sodapop"
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<manchicke2> Ooh, clever attempt at a copout there.  No such luck.  You're going to have to commit to one or the other!
<DaSkreech> Soda
<jpatrick> when can we start uploading pkgs again?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: ah well, that's not successful then
<nosrednaekim> hey... is this true? http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/09/manually-installing-the-latest-firefox-in-kubuntu-a-cleaner-installation/
<nosrednaekim> firox pulls in lots of gnome depsndencies?
<nosrednaekim> *forfox
<nosrednaekim> *firefox, excuse me :)
<DaSkreech> Firefox isn't a gnome app
<nosrednaekim> no... but according to him, it pulls in gnome dependencies.
<nosrednaekim> in gutsy
<mhb> nosrednaekim: not many
<mhb> nosrednaekim: do an apt-cache depends firefox and see for yourself
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I just looked at the dependencies.
<nosrednaekim> dunno why it was really an issue
<nosrednaekim> I do like how gutsy has firefox 3 in the repositories. hence no repeat of the most common request for dapper: firefox 2
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: It has alpha FF3 and it won't be updated if FF3 gets updated
<DaSkreech> not that great
<nosrednaekim> oh..hmm
<nosrednaekim> yah.
<sebas> Riddell: The update hangs on network-manager-dev
<sebas> Show terminal stopped to work
<sebas> I.e. I can click the button, but instead of a terminal there is only a grey areaa
<sebas> And the abort dialog is unclear, it says "Yes" and "No", but those are ambiguous
<sebas> I can't restart adept, the system is I think quite broken now.
<nosrednaekim> question, why can't the GUI just call apt-get distupgrade?
<Riddell> sebas: merk
<sebas> Riddell: Sorry :o
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: because that doesn't work
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<DaSkreech> HI Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<Hobbsee> dealing with payment w.r.t a carsmash.
<DaSkreech> Ouch
<DaSkreech> The new car?
<Hobbsee> new car?  i dont have a new car
* Hobbsee has had this one for a few years
* Jucato wonders what it feels like to have a car...
* Jucato wonders what it feels like to know how to drive in the first place...
<DaSkreech> Well yeah a few years
<DaSkreech> seriously I've been talking to you for a few years?
<DaSkreech> I can swear I remember when you got that car
<Hobbsee> Jucato: fun.  but they're expensive when they smash.
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: hm, likely.
<Hobbsee> yeah, i would have gotten that a few months before using ubuntu
<Jucato> which was how many years ago? :)
<Jucato> j/k
<Hobbsee> 2.5 or so
<Hobbsee> just under
<DaSkreech> yeah sounds about right
* Hobbsee is in second year uni, and was supposed to be studying for her trial final exams for school, while actually playing around with ubuntu and kubuntu.
* Hobbsee started doing more dev stuff when the final exams were finished.
<Jucato> that long ago? hehehe
* Hobbsee nods
<Hobbsee> was breezy, and that's EOL'd now, so yes :)
* n8k99 just finished two courses and will be able to finally look at the C++ instructional
<Jucato> hi n8k99!
<n8k99> hi Jucato
<DaSkreech> FOSS is the strangest set of folks
<n8k99> heh
<Jucato> s/is/has/
<Jucato> unless you consider folks = software
<n8k99> i parsed that as a set named FOSS
<Jucato> wow.. parsed...
<n8k99> my wife hates when i do that
<Jucato> when you parse?
<n8k99> yeah. no. when i use words that don't mean what i think they mean, and end up making them mean what i want
<n8k99> or something to that effect
<DaSkreech> Ha ha #def then?
<n8k99> maybe i am just overloading terms
<DaSkreech> Oooh overloading
<Jucato> function overloading :)
<n8k99> hehe
<DaSkreech> Right anyway People always point out that Oh! Microsoft is cutting off updates for this or Apple won't support that but noone drops support for things faster than the FOSS world.
<DaSkreech> Course no one updates faster either
<Jucato> but if MS or Apple drops support for something, it's totally dead forever... a FOSS app can be revived by anyone
<Tm_T> Jucato: exactly
<DaSkreech> I understand the sentiment
<DaSkreech> But for well over 80% of the apps that's just not true
<DaSkreech> Well it's still true in theory in practice hell no
<Jucato> ah I just love statistics
<DaSkreech> Ignore seamonkey :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: You want to try revive sayy oh a 1/4 of the dead projects on SF.net ?
<Jucato> if you consider apps that should stay dead...
<Jucato> also if you consider apps that have massive support/user base
<DaSkreech> Well I like gaim. I don't like Pidgin
<DaSkreech> No one supports gaim
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Aren't you in the wrong channel for Gaim/Pigdin arguments?
<DaSkreech> Not a gaim pidgin argument
* Jucato is too tired to comment
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Not really a criticsm either cause if there is an update to a FOSS project most people have updated even before i can tell them about it
* Jucato is too tired to comment
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> to think I mean
<DaSkreech> which is not even close to true for closed source stuff
<ScottK> Should bug #151138 be a bug against compiz?  IMO if app -compiz works, whatever breaks when compiz is added belongs to compiz.  Is there policy on that?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151138 in kdegraphics "presentation mode of kpdf does not work with compiz enabled (in gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151138
* Hobbsee ponders trying out 3.5.8
<ScottK> Working well for me.
* DaSkreech sighs
<DaSkreech> fine I"ll update
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kdevelop has an odd version #, btw
<genii> Bah. Had compiz working under 2.6.22-11 and now -14 has me messed up again.
<Hobbsee> meh, compiz.
<genii> yeah
<genii> Does it have some issue with restricted drivers?
* Hobbsee plays with the compiz fire
<Hobbsee> okay, kaffeine does *not* handle compiz at all well
<Hobbsee> at least, zoom
<DaSkreech> Woah Strigi is eating some CPU resources
<DaSkreech> Is it doing anything?
<Jucato> probably trying to eat your cpu
<Jucato> indexing most probably
<skreech_> Right
<skreech_> So that killed my machine
<skreech_> Is strigi Supposed to use that much CPU?
<Hobbsee> it shouldnt be now
<Jucato> (it's buggy yes afaik)
<skreech_> Just did a full upgrade to KDE 3.5.8
<Hobbsee> did it work?
<skreech_> Hobbsee: I've never made it index before
<skreech_>  does it have a huge CPU hit when indexing?
<Hobbsee> i meant 3.5.8, not strigi
<skreech_> Well I'm on the command line now if that helps
<skreech_> Yeah I guess
<skreech_> But between a daemon battling me for my CPU and a kernel that kills my computer if I look at the time I'm not happy
<skreech_> I'll kill strigi when it takes over 70% of my memory
<Jucato> hm.. btw.. I thought Riddell removed it from being autostarted by default?
<skreech_> Well it is
<skreech_> Gahahaha it heard me it seems
<skreech_> Memory use touched 70.8% then dived
<skreech_> Still taking more than 80% of My CPU
<skreech_> Hobbsee: so before when it was doing this it was just a runaway prcess?
<Hobbsee> unsure
<Hobbsee> it was supposed to be fixed
<Hobbsee> Jucato: he did
<Hobbsee> the new version was supposed to be better
<skreech_> Welll X is useless I can barely t
<skreech_> ype in console
<skreech_> It take a good while for key strokes to register
<skreech_> something close to 30 seconds for the Numlock light to toggle
<skreech_> Strigi has stopped eating my CPU but its' sure aeating my memory now
<Jucato> why not kill it?
<skreech_> cause I'm a beta tester
<skreech_> I want to see what's its doing
<skreech_> I know that beagle used to kill your machine for like 45 minutes after it was installed
<skreech_> and this is a 250 GB drive
<skreech_> The CPU uasge has gone done but I hear the drive churning away
<Jucato> ok, wait for 45 minutes...
<skreech_> Well as I recall Strigi was supposed to take less time than the other guys to index stuff
<skreech_> I'd ask in #strig
<skreech_> i but the room is dead most of the hours out of the day
<skreech_> why does it keep breaking my sentences?
<skreech_> Well while I wait this out
<skreech_>  Hobbsee no reports of the Clock crashing Gutsy?
<Hobbsee> not that i'm aware fo?
<skreech_> My load is up to 24 now
<Hobbsee> sheesh
* Hobbsee is glad to not be running strigi
<skreech_> What is the wa stat for in top ?
<skreech_> Jucato: Add strigi to your list with Dolphin
<Jucato> list of what?
<skreech_> Apps for KDE4 that should stay in KDE4
<skreech_> Is wa Wait time?
<Jucato> has been there on that list since D3lphin :)
<Jucato> and already expressed my -10 about both
<skreech_> That's the only thing remotely high in the top stats
* skreech_ pops over to X to try login to kopete
<skreech_> If the machine freezes
<skreech_>  thats why
<skreech_> Load is down to 16
* Hobbsee writes to her $service provider, telling them of all the ubuntu iso's that they can safely delete.
<skreech_> Warty
<skreech_> hoary
<skreech_>  maybe breezy
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> breezy is EOL'd, so yes
<Hobbsee> whole lot of snapshot releases
* skreech_ still has a breezy box running as a server
<skreech_> can someone tell me who much swap they have left in top?
<skreech_> bytes free
<Hobbsee> Swap:  1429744k total,        0k used,  1429744k free,  1233028k cached
<Hobbsee> but i'm not running strigi
<skreech_> ah
<skreech_> swap used and free for me
<Jucato> Swap:         1027        191        835
<Jucato> not running KDE 3
<skreech_> 835k free?
<Jucato> swap? yes
<Jucato> er.. 835mb
<Jucato> free -m
<skreech_> ok
<skreech_> how much cached?
<Jucato>  586
<Jucato> mb
<skreech_> ok I have 0k free with 5-7Meg cached
<skreech_> Looks like strigi goes CPU bound until it becomes memory bound
<skreech_> Right I'm going to let this churn for the night
<Jucato> Hobbsee: if it's any comfort to you, kaffeine doesn't work well on kwin's compositing either (kde4)
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Jucato> it wants to be totally on top, even of it's own dialog boxes...
<skreech_> Neat My computer is moving so slow I can actually watch a process be killed
<_StefanS_> Riddell: where can I get 3.5.8 for testing ?
<Riddell> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jr/ubuntu gutsy main
<Riddell> _StefanS_: ^^
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> back to work, I was sick
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: can you resend me the mail with the kdmtheme debdiff please ?
<Tonio_> hey Riddell :)
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_
<_StefanS_> Riddell: thanks :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: lost a few emails playing with a server antispam :/
<Riddell> sault Tonio_
<Tonio_> 5 days sick, 40 degrees fever.... sorry for missing the beta tests...
<Jucato> aw... Tonio_ hope you're feeling better
<Tonio_> someone finally changed the konversation settings ?
<Tonio_> Jucato: I do, indeed
<Jucato> :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes they did.. I couldnt understand why konversation started quitting on me all the time, until I noticed it didnt stick in the tray nomore
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi, otoo late for gutsy, but I started playing with kio-apt, to make it compatible with the new apt:/ ubuntu protocol
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum, looks like sho won this time
<Tonio_> but I really, really disapprove those changes.....
<Tonio_> but I'll respect what has been done, no pb
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yea, me too
<Jucato> the system tray icon was never one of his issues though
<Tonio_> Jucato: sure it was
<_StefanS_> Riddell: are we going to get an exception for kde 3.5.8 if its proves to be in good shape ?
<Tonio_> Jucato: he compained a lot about the tabs, the systray icon, and the icon theme
<Jucato> only the C++ patches for modifying configs, the tab position, and the nicklist theme
<_StefanS_> I thought konversation started to segfault until I found out about the tray configuration :)
<Jucato> C++ patch for the default server/port I mean
<Jucato> is that KDE 3.5.8 PPA available for testing for me too? or do I have sign up for something?
<Riddell> Tonio_: that would be cool
<_StefanS_> Jucato: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jr/ubuntu gutsy main
<Jucato> okies :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: beware of the download speed.. (or lack of)
* Jucato uses his laptop to test everything
<_StefanS_> Jucato: getting 48kb/s now
<_StefanS_> Jucato: on a 20mbit line.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I'd like it to, it seems remarkably trouble free
<Riddell> but first, there are RC CDs to be tested!
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I guess it would be a good thing to keep us ahead :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: all others are packaging 3.5.7
<_StefanS_> Riddell: whats that url for the testing images ? and the DVD's needs testing too I guess (?)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: s/testing/RC/
<Riddell> still testing, they're not official RC until tomorrow
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/
<davmor2> Riddell: bryce has asked that I start a new bug for the intel graphical freakness for kde :(
<_StefanS_> Riddell: kde 3.5.8 is installing now.. btw: I wont download those pre-RC images, the server only gives me 89kb/s, would simply take all day
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the other from mrgruber.org or whatever was way faster.
<Jucato> for some strange reason, I couldn't even get updates for 3.5.8 using the PPA... my Fetch Updates must have timed out  earlier
<Jucato> (just dist-upgrading to gutsy's latest updates today)
<Lure> Riddell: 3.5.8 looks fine here
<Lure> Riddell: I have guidance candidate with two fixes in my ppa (also for others to test), but would really like to resolve CPU MHz bug that there are some reports
* gnomefreak getting ready to install it to test
<Lure> anybody here have issue like bug 102345 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102345 in kde-guidance "kde guidance does not display cpu frequency" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102345
<Lure> Riddell: bug 128666 might also be important, but it requires acpi-support change
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128666 in kde-guidance "kde-guidance-powermanager causes double sleep, memory corruption" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128666
<pgquiles_> Riddell: will you provide 3.5.8 packages for feisty?
<Riddell> pgquiles_: hope so
<pgquiles_> Riddell: thank you
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | 7.10 Beta out | test 3.5.8! | test RC candidates https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/qatracker/build/Kubuntu
<Riddell> davmor2: has usplash been working for you?
<_StefanS_> Lure: whats you ppa?
<_StefanS_> Lure: your
<Lure> _StefanS_: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lure/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<_StefanS_> Riddell: usplash started to work when fglrx was enabled since gutsy... that didnt work on feisty.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I havent seen any problems with it, except for when you have enabled sshd and other services, it shows the console briefly before starting kdm
<_StefanS_> Lure: goody
<_StefanS_> Riddell: (which is probably fine,.,)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: can we fix that backlight hotkey btw?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: was it a feature of kmilo that needed some functionality ?
<Riddell> what backlight hotkey?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: Fn+Home/End on thinkpads
<_StefanS_> Riddell: that thing that stopped working since tribe5
<_StefanS_> Riddell: using acpi_listen it does trigger the brightness script I can see
<Riddell> oh, screen brightness
<_StefanS_> yep
<Riddell> yes, I believe it needs kmilo to do something, I don't know what, it won't get fixed for gutsy
<_StefanS_> argh ok..
<Riddell> hopefully it won't be very complex, we can just copy whatever gnome's equivalent does
<_StefanS_> Riddell: it does trigger video_brightnessup.sh
<Riddell> what does?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: donno how that acpi_fakekey works
<Lure> _StefanS_: do you know what needs to be done?
<_StefanS_> well I read that it might be mapping from the hex to the xorg key
<_StefanS_> someone had a similar problem on dell
<Lure> _StefanS_: acpi_fakekey should generate keypress which we map into xkeysym that kmilo then executes
<_StefanS_> ah ok
<Lure> does "xev" command return proper codes and xkeysyms?
<_StefanS_> it does.
<Jucato> anyone lately had a chance to upgrade to gutsy from a semi-fresh install of feisty? I think gutsy's ksplash isn't installed or upgraded properly
<_StefanS_> Lure: 212 for up and 101 for down brightness
<Lure> _StefanS_: as other laptops listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuLaptopKeycodes ?
<_StefanS_> lemme check
<Lure> sounds ok
<Lure> it seems that kernel is not doing the control anymore, therefore something in userspace should do it...
<Lure> kmilo in feisty just showed the dialog, but did not actually change brightness
* Lure cannot test this as he has HP laptop with brightness controls in HW
<Lure> _StefanS_: we would probably just need to steal some code from gnome-p-m and stick it into kmilo/guidance-p-m
<_StefanS_> Lure: does the brightness interact with ibm_acpi ??
<_StefanS_> Lure: in /proc/acpi/ibm/.. ?
<_StefanS_> Lure: or is that obsolete by now
<Lure> _StefanS_: not sure, it looks like that they removed policy from kernel and I suspec hal has support now
<Lure> so g-p-m should ask hal to adjust it (but this is just my speculation)
* Lure grams gnome-p-m source
<_StefanS_> Lure: hmm I think its quite important to have it fixed actually..
<Lure> _StefanS_: it would be nice, but I was unaware of this issue (no bug)
<_StefanS_> Lure: the brightness works on my other laptop (dell inspiron 6400)
<_StefanS_> Lure: not sure how its implemented though
<Lure> _StefanS_: majbe mjg59 can tell us more
<Lure> _StefanS_: and Thinkpad does not work?
<_StefanS_> Lure: thats correct.
<_StefanS_> Lure: although adjusting the sliders in kde-guidance-p-m works :)
<_StefanS_> Lure: so maybe we should look there ?
<_StefanS_> I'm grabbing the source now
<Lure> _StefanS_: problem is that python cannot catch global key presses, this is why kmilo takes care of it
<Riddell> it uses hal
<Lure> _StefanS_: but we could modify kmilo to dcop guidance to modify brightness
<_StefanS_> isnt that somewhat of a hack ? :)
<Lure> _StefanS_: not the first one in guidance (due to python/qt/kde limitations)
<Lure> ;-)
<_StefanS_> does kmilo already contain brightness controls for other laptops ?
<Lure> _StefanS_: no, just display of dialog
<Lure> _StefanS_: there are legacy modules that you may try as workaround
<Lure> _StefanS_: kmilo-legacy
<Lure> _StefanS_: they have old, ugly low-level code to mess with kernel
<_StefanS_> oh lets not do that
<Lure> _StefanS_: this is why we use just kmilo_generic
<_StefanS_> lets go the dcop route if thats the easiest way
<Lure> _StefanS_: but it may work for your thinkpad (as API is probably the same as hal uses)
<_StefanS_> yea well kde-guidance-pm works so..
<Lure> _StefanS_: only concern with dcop route is what will hapen with laptops that already work (like your dell): will this increase brightness by two times or will HAL just ignore
<Lure> _StefanS_: good thing is that you have both, so we can debug quickly
<Lure> _StefanS_: I am at work now, but could work on this in 4-5 hours or so
<_StefanS_> Lure: well its better for me in the evening, around 9 - 10 oclock
<_StefanS_> Lure: my local time is gmt+1
<Lure> _StefanS_: same here
<Lure> kubuntu_14_kmilo_powermanager.diff already uses dcop for suspend/hibernate/showTip
<_StefanS_> Lure: you said that after acpi_fakekey it looked up stuff in xkey.. something ?
<Lure> _StefanS_: right, this is done by /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80ubuntu-xmodmap
<Lure> _StefanS_: see /usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap for list of mappings
<_StefanS_> got it
<_StefanS_> well brightness key 212/101 is not listed there
<Lure> _StefanS_: then xkeysym is catched by kmilo (KGlobAccel) and does something usefull (suspend, hibernate, battery key)
<Lure> _StefanS_: it also catches brightness keys, but does nothing, beside displaying currnt level (afair)
<Lure> _StefanS_: really?! then I do not remember this good enough... ;-)
<_StefanS_> Lure: so creating 212/101 and appropriate keys here wont have any effect?
<_StefanS_> XF86Brightness whatever
<Lure> _StefanS_: try adding mapping
<Lure> _StefanS_: then we need to catch it in kmilo
<Lure> _StefanS_: right, generic does not have brightness (only ibm and old legacy have it)
<Lure> _StefanS_: so we need to:
<Lure> 1. add mapping to /usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.
<Lure> 2. add KGlobalAccell to kmilo_generic
<Lure> 3. kmilo_generic to call pm via dcop
<Lure> 4. add dcop methods to pm
<Lure> That is doable in decent time, it just involves several packages (kdebase, kdeutils, guidance)
<_StefanS_> so is it entirely freeform for the naming of the XF86 key?
<Lure> but all of them might need updated anyway (3.5.8 + guidance fixes)
<_StefanS_> well theyre all slated for update anywya
<_StefanS_> :D
<Lure> _StefanS_: no
<Lure> _StefanS_: they are documented somewhere, just do not recall now where
<_StefanS_> Lure: XF86BrightnessUp, XF86BrightnessDown,
<_StefanS_> so that was easy
<Lure> _StefanS_: great
<_StefanS_> I will add them now
<_StefanS_> is that when you get a good idea ?? : XF86LightBulb
<_StefanS_> hehe
<Lure> ;-)
* Lure busy -> bbl
<_StefanS_> hmm it seems like it doesnt like brighnessup/down XF86 keys
<_StefanS_> brb
<_StefanS_> Riddell: KDE 3.5.8 works great here aswell
<_StefanS_> Lure: the brightnessUp/Down is already available in the most recent kde-guidance-pm
<_StefanS_> Lure: works fine from commandline
<_StefanS_> Lure: dcop power-manager-16439 power-manager brightnessUp/Down
<Lure> _StefanS_: great, I forgot about that ;-)
<_StefanS_> :)
<_StefanS_> Lure: so according to your recipe, we need to patch in that call in kmilo
<Lure> _StefanS_: yep, 1. - 3. only
<_StefanS_> Lure: what should we call that XF86 key... BrightnessUp/Down doesnt exist apparently
<Lure> _StefanS_: just extend debian/patches/kubuntu_14_kmilo_powermanager.diff
<_StefanS_> alright
<Lure> _StefanS_: so no brightnessXX?
<_StefanS_> nop
<Lure> _StefanS_: we could just use some generic ones, like XF86LaunchX
<_StefanS_> although I found this in /usr/include/X11/XF86keysym.h: #define XF86XK_KbdBrightnessUp   0x1008FF05
<_StefanS_> and a corresponding Down aswell.
<Lure> _StefanS_: not the best, but very non-conflicting, I would cay
<_StefanS_> can you make as manu XF86LaunchX as you want?
<Lure> _StefanS_: no, they are predefined somewhere in X headers
<Lure> _StefanS_: see here for candidates: http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/howto_keyboard.php
<Lure> _StefanS_: there is only XF86BrightnessAdjust
<Lure> _StefanS_: we can just go with XF86LaunchD & XF86LaunchE for the time being
<Lure> _StefanS_: found it, the actual list is in /usr/share/X11/XKeysymDB
<Lure> _StefanS_: SunVideoLowerBrightness/SunVideoRaiseBrightness ;-)
<mhb> _StefanS_: second attempt to catch you
<_StefanS_> mhb: it was just a rename of GDebi Package installer to Package installer, but since we have string freeze, it cant be done. So that was it :)
<_StefanS_> Lure: ok, lets try that
<mhb> _StefanS_: right, but it can be done for hardy, remind me again during the cycle
<_StefanS_> Lure: mapping works for the sun keys through xev
<Lure> _StefanS_: great, just patch kmilo and we are done
<Lure> _StefanS_: and hide the fixes in Riddell's 3.5.8 upload ;-)
* nosrednaekim remembers to go test the
<nosrednaekim> *them
<Lure> any feisty user around?
<nosrednaekim> over in #kubuntu ;)
<ScottK> Lure: If I was sufficiently motivated I could reboot into it.
<Lure> ScottK: no need
<ScottK> OK.
<Lure> will ask in -testers otherwise will take nosrednaekim suggestion ;-)
<_StefanS_> Lure: I think I get it now :) - I will it tonight maybe
<_StefanS_> patch it
<Lure> _StefanS_: just ping me if you need help, but I am sure you will be fine
<Lure> _StefanS_: and test on dell for potential side-effects
<_StefanS_> Jups
<nosrednaekim> i'd test it, but my brightness keys are hardware-linked :).
<_StefanS_> I'm just about to hardwire my own... this just anoying
<_StefanS_> oh jeez.. why is ppa.lp.net so slow
<_StefanS_> 11 kb/s
<Jucato> don't worry _StefanS_, I haven't added to the load yet :)
<Jucato> er wait
<Lure> _StefanS_: because my packages are more poluar than ubuntu main repo? ;-)
<Jucato>  I have! O.o
<Jucato> but Riddel's :P
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> donno, it could sure use some sort of upgrade...
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm definitely liking 3.5.8 so far.  Did you see my comment on sftp on #kubuntu-testers from last night?
<ScottK> Good clean bug fixing fun as far as I can tell.
<Riddell> I did indeed
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Great.  If there is specific stuff you want looked at, please let me know.
<Riddell> nothing specific
* Hobbsee notes that ubuntu gutsy is looking really really nice
<Lure> Hobbsee: considering switching? ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: oh, i do every release or so - and then come back to KDE, because it works so nicely.
<Hobbsee> but then, it doesnt get the love that ubuntu gets, so it's a tough call
<Hobbsee> Riddell: 3.5.8 seems to wokr great, btw
<Lure> Riddell: what is the probability to get 3.5.8 in for gutsy? did you discuss it with others from release team?
<Hobbsee> Lure: tentatively discussed between the two of us, but didnt really get traction for going further
<Hobbsee> of course, now that we actually *have* it
<Jucato> kinda sucks when you're still just downloading 3.5.8 and everyone's confirmed that it works already :P
<Riddell> Lure: I might be able to quietly sneak it in
<Hobbsee> Riddell: nice :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you sneak it, i'll give you the verbal ack, and you can do the actual approving.  works perfectly :)
<Riddell> of course there's also KDE 4 beta 3 to be packaged
<Lure> Riddell: and please wait for brightness fixes from _StefanS_
* Riddell high fives Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ^5 :D
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's great having 2 kde people in the release team.
<Lure> Hobbsee: so kubuntu gutsy+1 release (with kde4 by default ) will be at the same time as kde party? ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: unsure - when's the kde party?
<Lure> Hobbsee: January ;-)
* Hobbsee suspects that the sydney party is actually going to be before the release
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> gutsy+1 doesnt plan to hvae kde4 by default
<Lure> Hobbsee: would be great to distribute Kubuntu/kde4 CDs
<Jucato> gutsy+1 = no kde 4...
<Lure> Hobbsee: wait until UDS ;-)
<Jucato> oooooh...
<Riddell> Jucato: "by default"
<Hobbsee> Lure: i wont be there.
<Hobbsee> Lure: but indeed, it would be
<Lure> Hobbsee: me neither (I wil be just back from US before UDS)
<Jucato> Riddell: yep. forgot that
<Lure> Riddell: I am really not sure if kde 3.5.x (without anybody working on it anymore) is better for LTS
<Lure> Riddell: maybe having kde4.0 with exception from release team to upload 4.1 as -updates would be better
<Hobbsee> i honestly cant see the poitn of still distributing kde3, but i'd like to wait until we see more of it before making that decision
<Hobbsee> based on how we've not done any particular LTS work for dapper in the last while, it's effectively a normal release for us
<Hobbsee> we didtn even provide teh latest kde versoins, with mostly bug fixes.
<Lure> Riddell: LTS does have update CD's, therefore it would be easier to distribute larger updates too
<Lure> Hobbsee: and that is the problem with LTS - it is so frozen, that you cannot even get bug fixes ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: indeed.
<Hobbsee> Lure: well, all of them are, to some extent - but wedont provide the separate kde bits
<Jucato> don't we also have to consider how 4.0 itself will turn out first?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Jucato> um.. another thing to consider is that we will have to probably sheep 2 KDE's if we include 4.0 by default
<Jucato> er... did I just say sheep?
<jpatrick> yes, twice
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> jpatrick: btw, grats on getting motu back :)
<Jucato> saw your special mention on the list
<jpatrick> Jucato: I never lost it in the first place :)
<davmor2> Riddell: just testing the kub desktop cd.  I managed to change the font to a fixed 96dpi now it looks perfect :)
<Jucato> jpatrick: ok, getting reactivated
<ScottK> Unless KDE4 gets magically a lot more solid, no KDE3 in Hardy would have me thinking very hard about another distro.  I need working a lot more than I need latest and greatest (he types from his Dapper desktop).
<Riddell> davmor2: what was it set to before?
<davmor2> none of the above I think hang on and I'll tell you :)
<davmor2> Riddell:  forced fonts dpi disabled.
<davmor2> by switching it to 96 I now have a perfect kubuntu desktop :)
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<davmor2> Riddell:  I've done screen shots for heno http://www.davmor2.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/kub32menu.png , http://www.davmor2.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/kub32firefoxinfo.png , http://www.davmor2.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/kub32install.png
<Riddell> davmor2: what's that for?
<davmor2> Riddell: screenshots of winfoss
<Riddell> davmor2: but for what?
<Riddell> winfoss needs new screenshots of Kubuntu
<Riddell> although we need a screenshot of winfoss for the release announcement
<davmor2> they are the kubuntu winfoss menu and stuff
<Riddell> I see that, just don't see why we need screenshots of it
<Lure> davmor2: what does xdpyinfo|grep resolution return for you?
<skreech_> Morning Jucato
<Jucato> morning skreech_
<skreech_> Hiya Hobbsee, Riddell
<Riddell> hi skreech_
<davmor2> Lure: on what sorry I have three different desktops on the go at present
* skreech_ hasn't been able to like 3.5.8 yet :-(
<Lure> davmor2: the one where you had to fix dpi manually
<skreech_> [5~[5~[6~
<davmor2> before or after the fix?
<davmor2> Lure: ^^^
<Lure> davmor2: does not matter
<davmor2> Lure: 112x968 dpi
<Lure> davmor2: ups, what about xdpyinfo | grep dimensions
<Tonio_> Riddell: what would be the standard way of building kde apps using icecc and multiple machines ?
<Lure> davmor2: it looks like you have very WIDE screen ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: doesn't want to use more than one thread here....
<Lure> davmor2: actually TALL
<Tonio_> Riddell: tested export CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=10, doesn't help
<Tonio_> Lure: any idea on that point ?
<Lure> Tonio_: no clue about icecc
<davmor2> Lure: 1280x800dpi 289x21 mm
<Lure> davmor2: ok, so height is completely wrongly detected, causing wrong dpi (dpi = resolution / size)
<Riddell> Tonio_: make -j 10
<Lure> davmor2: what kind of vide driver?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, sure, ut without touching the package
<Riddell> skreech_: what's wrong with 3.5.8?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I wanna force the -f option within pbuilder in fact
<Riddell> Tonio_: no idea I'm afraid
<Riddell> -f?
<Tonio_> Riddell: any nice way to do it except from writing a horrible hook
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'l just searching for a nice way to force -f option without touching the rules file
<davmor2> Lure: intel is the driver.  and it is a intel 945 card
<Riddell> I don't know what -f is referring to
<Lure> davmor2: you should submit bug against xorg-driver-video-intel and pust you xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum -j sorry :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was talking about -j, so the idea would be to force -j to a certain value without touching to the debian/rules file
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I suspect you might not know any better :)
<davmor2> Lure okay ta
<Lure> davmor2: and attach output of xdpyinfo
<Riddell> Tonio_: MAKE = make -j 10 in debian/rules might help
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure, but as I said, "without touching debian/rules" :)
<davmor2> Lure okay
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't think there is a way
<nixternal> yay, oversleeping is the best!
<Tonio_> Riddell: well there is by changing the PATH and make a wrapper script for /usr/bin/make
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about exporting MAKE ?
<Tonio_> would that work outside of debian/rules ?
<skreech_> Riddell: Strigi is killing me . POeek in #strigi
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, looks like working :)
<Jucato> hi nixternal!
<nixternal> howdy
<davmor2> Lure bug 151311 is there anything missing ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151311 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "DPI in kubuntu incorrect on xorg-video-driver-intel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151311
<Riddell> davmor2: it's also incorrect in ubuntu for GDM right?
<davmor2> yes but I'll add that shortly when I test it with the rc
<Riddell> davmor2: you could maybe fiddle with /usr/bin/displayconfig-restore to work around it
<Riddell> but of course the bug should really be fixed in the intel driver
<glatzor> Riddell: davmor2: I haven't read the previous discussion. there is a problem with the intel driver?
<davmor2> I know I've had it from tribe 5
<Riddell> glatzor: he's suffering from https://launchpad.net/bugs/151311
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151311 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "DPI in kubuntu incorrect on xorg-video-driver-intel" [Undecided,New] 
<glatzor> lucks funny
<davmor2> glatzor: it is kinda fixed in ubuntu by forcing the issue.  and now at least the res is correct.
<Lure> davmor2: that is ok
<Lure> glatzor: root cause is that screen size is not detected properly which results in wrong DPI calculation
<glatzor> davmor2: what does "xrdb -query" say about the dpi value?
<Lure> glatzor: there were similar problems with ati, but fixed in recent uploads
<davmor2> glatzor: xft dpi is 96 which I did manually
<Lure> davmor2: I have added better workaround to the bug comment
<Lure> davmor2: that is what I have used on my laptop with ati
<davmor2> Lure cool I'll try it on my next run of tests :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
(drsatyri/#kubuntu-devel) i maxed my bw w/ it
<sebas> _Sime: Yes
<_Sime> sebas: what are your plans for T-Dose this weekend? I'm planning to be there both days.
<sebas> I'll be going on Sunday, somewhen around noon
<sebas> My talk is at 1500 I think
<_Sime> do you know what Ade is up to?
<sebas> He's there on Saturday, not sure if he's going on Sunday, too
<_Sime> Deb's parents live in eindhoven, so I'm just stay in there.
<sebas> Aye
<sebas> I've done enough conferencing this summer, this one's going to be short for me
<sebas> Jos is planning to be there AFAIK
<drsatyri> what are the conferences like for ubuntu devs?
<sebas> drsatyri: What do you mean?
<sebas> Hanging out, chatting, listening to talks and drinking beer afterwards, usually.
<drsatyri> well i mean what gets discussed
<drsatyri> its obviously different for each conference
<drsatyri> but do you feel that the conferences make a big difference?
<sebas> I think so, it's much easier to deal with people online that you actually know
<drsatyri> so you think it serves a more social function than anything?
<sebas> Depends, it's often also a good opportunity to look at what's happening outside your own community
<sebas> And lots of things are actually easier to understand when someone explains them.
<sebas> And it's also a good way to have people informed about your project
<Nightrose> heya sebas ;-)
<sebas> hee Nightrose
<sebas> The CodeYard cards arrived today, they look cool
<Nightrose> groovy
<allee> Lure: you found time to backport digikam stuff?
<Riddell> davmor2: coming for pie?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: isn't there a way to edit an existing patch in a debian package ? (cdbs-edit-patch or something?)
<_StefanS_> ah got it.
<Riddell> sure, cdbs-edit-patch
<Riddell> cdbs-edit-patch debian/patches/01_foo.diff
<Riddell> edit
<Riddell> exit 0
<DaSkreech> Pie?
<mhb> squared.
<jpatrick> we missed the "r"
<mhb> right
<nixternal> OK, KDEPIM is annoying me now....when I go to check new email in a folder, all of the new email is up top, but unlike previous releases, it doesn't show them or doesn't automatically select the newest email like before
<Lure> allee: no :-( whole evening went for guidance bug triage
<Lure> allee: there are many fixes to backport and I am not sure if we should just ask users to use your 0.9.3 repo ;-)
<Lure> nixternal: this is changed default, as people have missed new e-mails
<Lure> nixternal: you can change it under Misc
<TheInfinity> hello ... somebody (dont know who) gave me kde .8 to test ... until now everything works fine :)
<nixternal> OH.../me looks at misc
<TheInfinity> one bug I already had in .7 version - dolphin always makes an error message that it cant save the favorites
<nixternal> Lure: thanks!
<nixternal> I can't use dolphin at all...it is totally annoying to me, but that is because I have used Konqueror since it came out
<nixternal> I have the same issue when trying to use nautilus or explorer, or any other file manager for that reason
<manchicke1> But Dolphin is so cute :)
<manchicke1> And it's damn-easy to use.
<manchicke1> Dacia loves it.
<_StefanS_> clear
<_StefanS_> argh :)
<DaSkreech> hi joejaxx
<nixternal> Is it Jonathan Riddell? (well, the title does contain image riddle :) )
<nixternal> hahahaha
<mhb> nixternal: eh?
<mhb> nixternal: can you explain that to us simple folk?
<nixternal> the dude who created an avatar on the planet about one of the "popular" bloggers
<nixternal> one of the comments on his blog as that :)
<jpatrick> :)
<mhb> nixternal: all the ubuntu folks look like that :o)
<mhb> I guess that is the blogging gene
<nixternal> lol
<mhb> nixternal: if your country wont give me a visa on Friday I will be very angry :o)
<kwwii_> mhb: I warned them of you
<nixternal> it isn't my country...I just live here
<kwwii_> nixternal: now don't lie - we all know you own it
<nixternal> I hate this place just as much as the rest of the world does
<jpatrick> nixternal: come to Europe!
<mhb> nixternal: well some people like your country
<mhb> nixternal: you can go just about anywhere without a visa, for example
<nixternal> jpatrick: my plan is to move to Europe within the next year or so...my x-wife was raised all over the place in Europe, and since I have gotten heavily involved here in free software, there just seem to be way more opportunities there than there is here in the US
<nixternal> and she said she would love to move to Europe and live there again :)
<drsatyri> not just for oss...
<mhb> nixternal: and you had some great people born there, like Richard Feynman
<drsatyri> :(
<nixternal> some great people is far less than the rest unfortunately :)
<drsatyri> i would rather live in europe over the next 10 years than the US :(
<nixternal> well that too drsatyri...job isn't the only reason I want to move...everyone seems to have more fun over there...I guess seeing as I am getting up there in age, I would like a change
<drsatyri> we are pretty uptight :P
<drsatyri> well, our leaders are
<drsatyri> im not.
<jpatrick> nixternal: any particular country?
<nixternal> heh, not nearly as uptight as the people in the neighborhood I live in
<mhb> nixternal: and of course, you have some prestigious universities
<nixternal> jpatrick: I have always loved Greece and Spain...but honestly anywhere will do
<nixternal> universities who pump out corrupted politicians, but ya they are still pretisgious :p
<jpatrick> nixternal: I recommend Girona if you're looking into Spain, it's a lovely place
<drsatyri> man the eu is so cool :(
<drsatyri> plus you all have like...metros.
<drsatyri> and a currency.
<drsatyri> a REAL one.
<nixternal> I like London as well...seeing as I have lived all of my life in or damn close to a big city, I still like the feel of big city life
<nixternal> at the same time, I don't want to move to far from Mexico :)  It is by far my favorite place in the world
<jpatrick> yeah, but London's like superexpensive (don't get me wrong, I am from there)
<drsatyri> mexico?!
<drsatyri> really!?
<nixternal> I also really liked the country side in places like France and Germany, as well as Ireland
<nixternal> drsatyri: ya, so much that I had bought a house in Mexico (Cabo San Lucas) a few years ago, but before I could move in, the people who sold it to me burnt the damn thing down attempting to scam not only me, but also the insurance agency
<jpatrick> Germany's where I'd live if I found it hard in the UK
<nixternal> I wouldn't mind Germany at all, but it would put me to close to people like kwwii_
<nixternal> him moving to Germany was the best thing that ever happened to Chicago :p
<mhb> germans are strange in some ways
<Ash-Fox> Germany has a bit too insane laws on gaming for my liking.
<nixternal> everyone is strange in some ways...look at manchicke1 :D
<drsatyri> for instance?
<manchicke1> w00t
<manchicke1> !visternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<jpatrick> drsatyri: verbs at the end of sentences, weird adjectives, etc
<kwwii_> nixternal: trust me, it is just as bad anywhere else as where you are now, just different
<mhb> I remember getting slapped by a person when I went to school one day (spent a few weeks there as an exchange student)
<nixternal> I always wanted to start up a gang, and have manchicke1 has one of the big chiefs...he would be like Pauly or Sil from the Sopranos
<drsatyri> lol
<Ash-Fox> http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/12/15/2159221 <- Raided for making a video game.
<manchicke1> You want I should whack the guy bwawss?
<nixternal> joo got it, get on ovah dare and take care of it
* nixternal misses the Sopranos
<manchicke1> Joo gwawt it bwawss.
<jpatrick> kwwii_: kein Platz ist prefekt
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you still have your RM hat on?
<ScottK> Riddell: If you do, would you please accept doko's ia32-libs upload?
<joejaxx> DaSkreech: hi
* ScottK guesses not.
<kwwii_> jpatrick: aber ohne scheiss
<jpatrick> kwwii_: ich dachte dass Deutschland ein bisschen moderner war oder etwas :>
<kwwii_> jpatrick: nicht wo ich wohne - Bayern ist sehr altmodisch
<jpatrick> tja, aber diese zeigt mir auf dass mein Deutsch nicht so schlecht ist
<kwwii_> lol
<jpatrick> hab ich seit 6 Monaten gelernt
<mikkael> cool kopete from 3.5.8 can handle my webcam now
<mikkael> well its not really useful, since its < 1 fps and im green like a frog
<Riddell> j75xzyuz\m68iju7
<kwwii_> Riddell: interesting
<Riddell> yyy
<Riddell> hmm, that'll be the cats then
<Riddell> nixternal: alive?  fancy creating https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/RC/Kubuntu ?
<Riddell> I imagine copying the Beta one would be appropriate
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-11
<nixternal> Riddell: created - direct copy & s/Beta/RC
* nixternal goes to class
<Riddell> thanks
<nixternal> no problem...RC due out tomorrow?
<nixternal> or today, depending on where you are at
<nixternal> it sure is...man this cycle has flown by
* nixternal now really heads to class
<Riddell> new desktop CDs and DVDs are up for testing
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Gutsy?
<genii> Hello ?
<DaSkreech> blast  I forgot what I was going to ask
<DaSkreech> Just noticed something I wanted confirmed.
<DaSkreech> When I see it again I'll holler with the actual thing so I don't forget
<DaSkreech> Ohg
<DaSkreech> does displayconfig work?
<DaSkreech> It crashes for me
<DaSkreech> displayconfig-restore  works
<Jucato> works here
<Jucato> of course still can't change res
<DaSkreech> :)
<DaSkreech> Ok I'll reinstall
<Jucato> I might just do that on the 18th if I can't figure out my kernel woes
<DaSkreech> the app :-P
<Jucato> I suspect it had something to do with trying to install vbox earlier
<Jucato> ah. me the system
<DaSkreech> Naw
<DaSkreech> I'm reinstalling when Kubuntu ships KDE by default
<DaSkreech> not before
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Instead of Gnome????
<DaSkreech> Didn't I say 4?
<ScottK> Not that I noticed
<DaSkreech> I'm sure it was echoing in my head
<DaSkreech>  there's not enough stuff in there for it to hide so it must have escaped!
* genii sips a beer
<DaSkreech> Thank god you are off of coffee
* Jucato sips some tea
* ScottK sips his Scotch.
<genii> DaSkreech: I'm at home so beer right now :)
<DaSkreech> As long as it's not coffee :)
<Jucato> ScottK: I ust misread that...
<genii> Damn. Last beer in the fridge
<DaSkreech> I'll have it
<genii> Too late
<DaSkreech> Jucato: The .1 daily releases are remasters?
<Jucato> dunno..
<DaSkreech> Why do I keep asking you stuff? :)
* DaSkreech asks the chan
<DaSkreech> The .1 daily releases are remasters?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: How goes reading?
<Jucato> reading of?
<DaSkreech> Programming
<Jucato> on hold... lazy week
<Jucato> but half way through overloading operators...
<DaSkreech> Ok
<ScottK> Anyone know why we don't support .svg desktop icons?
<DaSkreech> KDE4 ?
<ScottK> KDE3
<ScottK> KDE4 does, but there have been patches for it around for years.
<ScottK> for KDE3
* manchicke1 thought we did support svg icons.
<ScottK> Apparently not.
<ScottK> I'm trying to fix something and the icon works fine in Ubuntu, but not in Kubuntu and it's .svg.
<ScottK> It's not a huge isse for this as there's a KDE specific alternative app, but I'm curious in general.
<Tm_T> KDE3 can use svg icons
<Tm_T> well, in theory, but it is slow
<ScottK> OK.
<Tm_T> because bitmap caching sucks in this use
<Tm_T> so, you end up generating bitmaps from svgs all the time
<ScottK> OK. I'll just leave it in this case.
<Tm_T> one thing that GNOME does better
<Tm_T> ..before KDE4 that is ;--P
<DaSkreech> How is the KDE4 one better?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: whole rendering is rethought
<DaSkreech> better than Gnome?
<Tm_T> atleast better than KDE3
* DaSkreech screams!!!
<DaSkreech> What happened to my Preview in Konqueror?
<Tm_T> I ate it
* DaSkreech bawls
<DaSkreech> This is beyond the suck
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech>  at least I can reliably get Konqueror to crasj
<DaSkreech> Yup
<DaSkreech> defintely can get it crash repeatably
<ScottK> DaSkreech: On 3.5.8?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<ScottK> What are you doing?
<DaSkreech> Never tried this on 3.5.7 cause konqueror had the brilliant idea that I could stream music
<ScottK> Hasn't crashed on me yet.
<DaSkreech> trying to preview a mp3 file
* ScottK tries
<DaSkreech> in 3.5.7 I could right click a media link on the net and it would give the option to open with kafienne amarok mplayer or Kmplayer
<DaSkreech> Or I could preview in Kaffiene or kmplayer which opened it in place
<DaSkreech> Which was highly useful
<DaSkreech> I can't preview anymore I can only open
<DaSkreech> So I hit F9 and dragged the link to the media player tab
<ScottK> Why in the world is adept_batch suddenly popping up a GUI window on me.  Ugh.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Does that work for you?
<ScottK> It won't let me drop it.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Which URL ?
<ScottK> I was doing it with a local file.  Give me a url
<ScottK> DaSkreech: ^^^
<DaSkreech> http://www.asobiseksu.com/mp3/wotm.mp3
<ScottK> http://www.asobiseksu.com/mp3/wotm.mp3
* DaSkreech blinks
<DaSkreech> Umm yes that one
<DaSkreech> Want a .ogg one?
<ScottK2> I installed the mp3 support, so that should be fine.
<DaSkreech> ok
<ScottK2> So when I go to the URL, I get an option to open with Amarok or not....
<ScottK2> Nope.  Won't let me drop that either.
* ScottK2 needs to get to bed.
<DaSkreech> http://www.asobiseksu.com/audio.php
<DaSkreech> It's close to the bottom
<DaSkreech> Walk on the moon
<ScottK2> OK
<DaSkreech> You can try any of hte others
<DaSkreech> I just like that song :)
<ScottK2> Nope.  Can't make it drop.  Sorry.
* ScottK2 really needs to go to bed.
<DaSkreech> Night
<genii> DaSkreech: I'm starting to remember why I don't telnet much anymore LOL
<DaSkreech> Need Gui commands? :)
<genii> DaSkreech: Nah, need sleep
<DaSkreech> one more thing! :0
<DaSkreech> Night genii
<genii> gnite
* Jucato waves belatedly at Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya!
<Jucato> I never got the chance to ask how your mom's birthday went. D
<Jucato> :D
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> i gave her present to her a couple of days later, and she was very happy with it :)
<Hobbsee> so all is forgiven, i think
<Hobbsee> doesnt help i still think it's september.  or maybe june
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Jucato> all's well that ends well :)
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Jucato> I was just wondering... your available shipit options are based on your LP karma right?
<Hobbsee> unsure
<Hobbsee> apparently it's that, or membership
<Hobbsee> i can get up to 10
<Jucato> oh yeah me too. then probably membership only :P
<stdin> someone asked on launchpad-users@ but got no answer
<Jucato> 10 mixed, 8 PC and 2 64-bit I think
<Hobbsee> they likely dont know, would be why
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> although you can do a special form and whatnot
* stdin has the "expanded set of options" too
* Hobbsee emailed the info, but hasnt gotten an answer yet
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> coz I was just wondering, if it's based on karma.. poor IRC people :P
* Jucato is sort of allergic to the jungles of LP... for now
<Jucato> I should get familiar with the help ticket system though... to add to my ever growing places of support :/
<stdin> think of LP almost like MySpace, but for OpenSource projects :)
<Jucato> yeah.. that's the reason why I feel allergic :)
* Jucato has been traumatized by friendsterrorism...
<Tm_T> ?
<stdin> don't worry, you won't get friend requests. just endless bug report replies from year old bugs
<Jucato> hehe :)
* Hobbsee giggles at http://tinyurl.com/2jpvqq
<Hobbsee> stdin: ew.
<Jucato> Tm_T: something along the lines of, "hey! add me if you're my friend" and "write me a testimonial NOW! "
* Tm_T giggles at Hobbsee 
<Tm_T> Jucato: haha
* Jucato just read that as "wiggles at Hobbsee"
<Tm_T> Jucato: same
<Jucato> hah!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: beautiful link! :)
<Hobbsee> :)
* stdin notices Jucato has 2 LP accounts
<Jucato> I do?
<stdin> yep https://launchpad.net/~jucato-kubuntu
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> wth?
<stdin> I wonder what the G stands for?
* Tm_T hides
<Jucato> at least I know it's not mine
<Tm_T> it wasnt me!
<Jucato> de Guzman
<Jucato> mother's maiden name
<Jucato> here, we call it our middle name/initial
<Jucato> but seriously. I didn't make that account, although it's half true :)
<stdin> I know you didn't, LP made it for you
<Tm_T> Jucato: I had two accounts by accident, old bugzilla import and one created from mail I sent =)
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> how friendly =)
<Jucato> ah I remember. this was when I submitted a patch for Umbrello
<Jucato> friendly and scary :)
<Tm_T> I am
* Tm_T hugs Jucato 
<Tm_T> kid, when you grow up, you'll understand
<Jucato> er.. was talking about LP :)
<Tm_T> oh...
* Tm_T takes hug back violently
<Jucato> aw...
<Jucato> you're friendly, not scary
<Jucato> LP's friendly and scary
<Jucato> but mostly scary
<Tm_T> King Crimson - One More Red Nightmare <3
<Jucato> only geniuses like Hobbsee comprehend LP
<nixternal> OMG!#@!!!!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> !visternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<Jucato> yay!!!
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you can merge that account,b tw
<nixternal> Riddell: you freakin' rock!!! I just got an email with your face glued to it! You know how Kontact does with the address book and what not? Anyways, the email said you did it! YES YOU! You have uploaded Jambi and you my friend, are my new favorite hero!
<Jucato> new? only new? O.o
<Jucato> tsk tsk :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee: can I just delete that one? I mean what's it for anyway? :/
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i dont think so - and it's created when you uploaded kdesdk, with a different email it seems
<Jucato> funny though, I didn't upload anything... nixternal's new favorite hero did ;)
<stdin> Jucato: and the patch to dolphin
<nixternal> O'Reilly just interviewed me about what I do in MOTU. And would you believe...I pimped Kubuntu!!! :)
<Hobbsee> woot!
<Jucato> yay!
<nixternal> hellz ya!
<Jucato> pimpastic!
<nixternal> I pimped MOTU too, as we need help...but man I could help pokin' in the Kubuntu and KDE references :)
<Jucato> surprised you didn't pimp docteam too :)
<nixternal> bah them fools
<nixternal> man, how did I get stuck doing 3 open week talks by the way?
* nixternal still thinks Jucato should do one of them!
* Jucato thinks he shouldn't
<nixternal> why not
* n8k99 thinks he should
<nixternal> you can't give me a good enough reason
<Jucato> I may know a lot about KDE, but not about how Kubuntu does things internally, not enough to be able to help people get into doing Kubuntu stuff
<Jucato> my knowledge hasn't reached visternal-level yet
<Jucato> heck not even stdin-level!
<nixternal> Jucato: you say something like that one more time, I will smack your Konversation! You know just as much about it as I do, if not more
<Tm_T> Jucato: you're always in Jucato-level
<Tm_T> ok, it's icy snowy weather without proper snow :/
<Jucato> packaging, motu, docwork, ppa, LP, bugs stuff, development workflow, freezes, merges
<Jucato> what else?
<n8k99> Jucato-level > kubuntu_ level
<Tm_T> Jucato: but what's my level?
<Jucato> hm... kde level? :)
<Tm_T> er?
<Jucato> nixternal: no really, seriously. I don't know enough about how things are done "properly" in Kubuntu. I may know lots user-support stuff (I don't deny that), but that's a different area...
<nixternal> Jucato: you know how we work stuff around here
<Jucato> no I don't. really. I just pretend I know most of the time bwahah!
<nixternal> bah
<Tm_T> Jucato: and you prolly know more than me =)
<Jucato> I'd love to talk on and on about Kubuntu and helping Kubuntu.. I just don't think I know enough in the aspect of helping in Kubuntu aside from user support :)
<Jucato> Tm_T: considering our age difference? I doubt it :P
<Tm_T> Jucato: well, I'm too old to remember, as you might remember
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> nice one
<Jucato> rembmer what?
<Jucato> er can't type :P
<Nightrose> ~
<Hobbsee> ~~
<Jucato> ~~^~
<Jucato> (that's an incoming tidal wave btw)
<stdin> hmm, konversation seems to reliably crash whenever I click the tray icon :(
<Hobbsee> interesting
<davmor2> Riddell: Ping
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm downloading all i386/amd64 dvd + cds and will test them throughout the day
<_StefanS_> Riddell: someone capped a cable yesterday causing the speed of my internet to perform at 18kb/s :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: its fixed now
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm preparing and testing that brightness up/down thingy in a moment
<_StefanS_> Jucato: hey!
<Jucato> hi _StefanS_!
<_StefanS_> Jucato: so whats happening.. ? been outside your room lately ? :D
* Jucato wonders if there's a cure for apathy/disinterest/indifference...
<_StefanS_> Jucato: you always seem online
<Jucato> yeah just got back in. went to the store to buy mt.dew
<_StefanS_> oh
<Jucato> I am, 16 hours a day at most
<_StefanS_> Jucato: wow thats alot
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I wish I could use more time on this, but.. family first
<Jucato> of course around 4 hours of those I'm not sitting in front of the computer :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: got my 7weeks old boy sleeping right next to me now ;)
<Jucato> yeah kinda enjoying it while it lasts...
<Jucato> aw how cute :)
<_StefanS_> yep he's completely away
<_StefanS_> its hard being little.
* Jucato sighs...
<_StefanS_> Lure: you there?
<_StefanS_> Lure: I've put in the brightness stuff, and will test it now
<_StefanS_> Lure: I've installed kmilo now, and keys are mapped and all... nothing happens :)
<_StefanS_> great..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> hi _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> Riddell: got an idea why the correctly mapped key(s) doesnt get picked up by kmilo?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: everything seems to be in order
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm testing the dvds and the cds now btw
<Riddell> can you report your results on https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/qatracker/build/Kubuntu ?
<_StefanS_> yep
<Riddell> kmilo is a fiddly thing depending on lots of other fiddly things, there could be a problem anywhere really
<_StefanS_> uhm..
<_StefanS_> better wait for Lure then
<Riddell> davmor2: you pinged?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: i386 both dvd and cd looks fine, I couldn't find any issues with them
<Riddell> excellent
<Riddell> you still need to report to https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/qatracker/build/Kubuntu :)
<_StefanS_> will do
<Lure> _StefanS_: do you have patch somewhere to review?
<Lure> _StefanS_: did you logout/login after install?
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> jcastro: ping ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: you wanted me to do something for the openweek right ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: cause I pinged jcastro several time, never got a response..... I believe it is juste too late to join, btw....
<Tonio_> nixternal: I saw you planned some things in there, maybe I can help somehow ?
<Riddell> he does seem to have forgotten you
<Tonio_> Riddell: no problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: little question.... how to I change the redirection of my tonio@ubuntu.com address ?
<Riddell> change your launchpad preferred address I believe
<Tonio_> Riddell: tried but I can't see where what defines the "prefered" :)
<Riddell> try #launchpad
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<davmor2> Riddell: yes.  It's okay though now I'm going to be around latter on so I can speak with Bryce :)
<jcastro> Tonio_: pong, I'm around
<Hobbsee> hiya jcastro
<Tonio_> jcastro: nice ;)
<Tonio_> jcastro: well we discussed a moment ago about the openweek
<Tonio_> jcastro: but it looks like a bit too late now to participate right ?
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Tonio_!
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee, hi Tonio_, hi Riddell
<Jucato> hi *
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: well, i got asked for MOTU last night, so probably not.
<Jucato> and .* :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: interesting :)
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato
<Tm_T> hi kids
<jcastro> Tonio_: nope, it's not too late
<Tonio_> jcastro: super
<Tonio_> jcastro: so you'd be interested in me doing something on friday arround kubuntu ?
<jcastro> let me check the schedule
<jcastro> Tonio_: there seems to be 2 kubuntu sessions already
<Tonio_> jcastro: right, I may just try to help nixternal then :)
<jcastro> wow, that schedule filled up
<jcastro> it was pretty empty a day or two ago
<nixternal> Tonio_: take one of the sessions
<nixternal> I thought you wanted to do something...I told imbrandon about it as well
<Tonio_> nixternal: hum, why not :)
<jcastro> Tonio_: we could also have you down for a backup session
<jcastro> Tonio_: then all you have to do is push imbrandon into an incoming car
<nixternal> jcastro: give him one of the sessions
<jcastro> ok
<nixternal> Tonio_: take whichever session is best for you
<Tonio_> nixternal: well would be nice to know what did you want to talk about ;) so that we don't duplicate :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: probably the second one wold be better for me
<nixternal> heh, I have no clue just yet...that would be fine
<nixternal> we have a couple of weeks to work it out
<nixternal> that is great, because I have the doc one as well
<jcastro> ok I'll put Tonio for the second kubuntu session
<nixternal> thanks jcastro
<Tonio_> nixternal: oki let's keep in touch ;)
<nixternal> will do...I will probably start a wiki with some ideas in the next few days..so I will keep you updated
<Jucato> any developer guru know what's happening in bug 136458 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136458 in dolphin "dolphin not able to save bookmarks after using "open as root" option" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136458
<Riddell> Jucato: unlikely to be fixed for gutsy
<Riddell> we need to look at having kdesudo set $HOME etc
<Riddell> or $KDEHOME at least
<Jucato> Riddell: ok. at least it's something that can be solved w/ chmod
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<nixternal> I think I have found exactly the thing my truck needs
<nixternal> http://www.hornblasters.com/video.php?pic=42
<bddebian> heh
* Jucato thought it was a vista thing again...
<nixternal> I want my truck to sound like a train...chooo chooo
<Tm_T> nixternal: not like ice cream van? tidelidoo etc
<Tm_T> and see how kids in neighbourhood runs around searching it =)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> pull them in with the ice cream truck sound, then hit the horns
<Tm_T> =)
<nixternal> hook the horns up to my alarm...man that would suck
<Jucato> hah
* n8k99 needs a usb cdrom
* Jucato will need a usb dvd-rw soon
* Jucato will also need a motherboard, a processor, a RAM stick, and casing...
<mhb> so what are your plans for Gutsy? Anything mind-blowing?
<mhb> err, hardy
* mhb is confused from all the openweek halo :o)
<Jucato> when's the openweek again?
* Jucato is disoriented...
<mhb> check p.u.c
<fdoving> what's openweek?
* fdoving is even more disoriented.
<Jucato> the 2nd openweek
<Jucato> mhb: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<mhb> fdoving: the same for you, check p.u.c for more than enough info (planet)
<Jucato> aaah
<fdoving> ahh, i remember that from lastyear or whenever it was.
<fdoving> last time.
<Jucato> yeah. this is the 2nd one
<Jucato> the first one came as a sort of "response" to the MS-Novell deal iirc
<Jucato> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<Jucato> hm. but before that there's a MOTU Q&A tomorrow.. hm..
<nixternal> Jucato: this is the 3rd one
<Jucato> orly? O.o
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> I did the documentation stuff for the 2nd one
<Jucato> ok. I'm getting senile..
<nixternal> the 1st one we all kind of shunned off because of the email to novell/opensuse and what not..or the blog post
<Jucato> I was there in that one
<nixternal> the 1st one pulled in a lot of people though, and iirc the 2nd one, the attendance was down
<Jucato> probably didn't attend the 2nd one
* Jucato isn't sure about attending tom's Q&A either...
<nixternal> I am sure you did, you just don't remember
<Jucato> probably not.. if it coincided w/ my sabbatical :)
<Riddell> davmor2: are you in a position to be testing desktop CDs?
<davmor2> testing as we speak which would you like test kub is next after edu
<Riddell> i386 desktop needs testing
<davmor2> Riddell: will do I think it is on my list any way :)  But it might only be for winfoss but I can test at the same time :)
* Hobbsee thought this was the second
<Jucato> at least I'm not the only one who thinks so :)
<davmor2> Riddell: is it that it just needs testing?  or is there something specific?  As I'm doing a netboot (mini.iso) install next.
<freeflying> Riddell: need renice strigidameon? it cost quite a lot resource
<Riddell> davmor2: https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/qatracker/test/1033 is just a bit too empty for the release managers liking, it should have tests from someone other than me
<Riddell> freeflying: strigi is off by default now
<davmor2> Riddell:  Np
<freeflying> Riddell: yes, but when it starts, we shall low it priority
<Riddell> freeflying: that would probably be good, patches to strigiapplet welcome (it wouldn't be hard)
<freeflying> Riddell: ok
<davmor2> Riddell: pedro_ is already running kub 32 tests but I will add to it after okay :)
<mhb> so what are your plans for hardy then? does anyone have something big in his sleeve for hardy?
<nosrednaekim> mhb: a wattmeter in the powermanager.
<nosrednaekim> I already submitted patches.. way back b4 fiesty.
* Jucato has only ideas the can't or doesn't know how to implement himself... so doesn't speak...
<mhb> nosrednaekim: the current Kubuntu one or the future KDE4 one?
<Riddell> mhb: hardy being LTS it should be more about stabalisation and polish than normal
<mhb> Jucato: fresh artwork you can do
<Jucato> me? artwork? ha! :P
<Jucato> oh goody, my idea echoes Riddell's :)
<mhb> Jucato: well, collecting it and doing minor tweaks, surely
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: did you get a response to the patches?
<mhb> Riddell: yup, I know ... I wondered what others are up to for hardy.
* Jucato dreams hardy to be the most stable/polished Kubuntu release, specially in upgrade paths
<Riddell> hmm, upgrade, yes
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I submitted them to Lure, the current one.
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: ^^
<nosrednaekim> sorry.
<nosrednaekim> I think I filed a wish-list as well.
<mhb> I really think we should update our artwork a bit more radically than we did for gutsy
<Riddell> we have all of two KDE specific sessions scheduled for UDS: kde4-integration and kde-catchup
<Riddell> mhb: did ubuntu even get a new background for gutsy?
<mhb> just two?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: yeah it did... darker.. chocolatey
<davmor2> Riddell: netboot kub works on 64 bit :)
<mhb> Riddell: it did, AFAIK. But you are right - the main graphic change was compiz integration
<nosrednaekim> do we know for sure if we are sticking with KDE3 in gutsy?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: we do, we are.
<Riddell> aww, come one, we've a week to go, we can change our default desktop surely?!
<mhb> nosrednaekim: even more now thanks to the KDE4 delay.
<mhb> Riddell: oh I think he meant hardy.
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I did mean hardy.. sorry
<mhb> I did, at least.
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> KDE 4 won't be anywhere near LTS ready by then
<Riddell> but I'd like to make the packages more integrated, you shouldn't have to go setting any environment variables for them to work
<mhb> Riddell: is "2" the final number on KDE4-related session at the UDS?
<Riddell> mhb: no
<Riddell> I suspect we're ment to include KDE stuff in other sessions more
<Riddell> I see there's one called partition-management
* Riddell wonders if this draft schedule is public or top secret
* mhb wonders, too :o)
<Hobbsee> probably top sekrit, if canonical is up to usual tactics.
<davmor2> Riddle: heno is also testing kub 32
<Hobbsee> they'll make it public the day before it starts.
<Riddell> davmor2: excellent
<mhb> oh, by the way, wish me luck tomorrow, I am going to the U.S. embassy begging for a visa :o)
<Jucato> good luck!
<Riddell> jings, good luck
* Jucato should probably try to get a passport soonish.. just in case his birthday wish next year comes true :)
<mhb> kde-catchup sounds interesting
<davmor2> Riddell:  this is what bryce sent about 151311 but I have no idea what to do with it :)
<davmor2> I'll post an x86 .deb after it's finished building.
<davmor2> If it solves the issue, we could investigate doing a cleaner patch.
<davmor2>   http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Testing/xorg-server-dpi/
<davmor2> I've posted a debdiff with two patches that override the dpi auto-magic in two places:
<Riddell> davmor2: have you tried his .debs?
<davmor2> Riddell:  Do I just install them like any other package then?
<Riddell> davmor2: depends how you install other packages :)
<Riddell> download and click for gdebi, wget and dpkg --install for command line
<Riddell> then restart X with that driver in use
<davmor2> np will do when I have kub on my desktop :)
<Riddell> mhb: it's top secret, so you'll need to guess where scott would put a random html file related to ubuntu
<Hobbsee> Riddell: who's in the picture of http://kubuntu.org/ ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: on the canonical wiki, of course!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: the guy in yellow? Aaron Seigo (aseigo)
<Hobbsee> oh, of course
<Hobbsee> knew it was one of the head kde dudes who i hadnt met - i was coming up with coolo, but that didnt sound right.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no, not that top secret
<Riddell> that was the best picture I could find of the kubuntu akademy poster
<Jucato> definitely not the best picture of aseigo... but he can always say it was tom green :)
<Riddell> entries welcome for a picture to go with RC
<mhb> Riddell: ah, yes. vewwy secwet.
<Jucato> do we have a nixternal picture? :)
<mhb> Riddell: thanks for not helping :o)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: monday...planning to shove 3.5.8 before then?
<Riddell> what's special about monday?
<Riddell> but yes, I'd like to get it in, probably tomorrow, nobody has reported any problems with it and the packaging was simple
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh, soyou're not reading --meeting
<jpatrick> what have I missed?
<davmor2> Riddell: applying the patch now to 32 bit netboot
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sounds good to me
<davmor2> Riddell: Collar hold of bryce tell him it's fixed :).  I have disabled the fixed fonts and everything including the login screen is the right size.  I got to go off for a bit so ttyl.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I see it now
<Riddell> davmor2: great
<nixternal> Riddell: I have a great pic for RC release
<Hobbsee> it had better not have me in it...
<nixternal> no
<Jucato> oh please let Hobbsee be in it :)
<Jucato> hahaha
<nixternal> it has a buddy of mine holding his Kubuntu license plate for his car
<Riddell> nixternal: that's a good idea
<Riddell> got a URL?
<nixternal> Riddell: I am trying to find his blog
<nixternal> he hasn't answered yet...I will find it here in a sec
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ping ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: zzzpong
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay so let's do quick :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is there a long time to wait before launchpad rereads the email addresses properties ?
* uga still doesn't understand why aseigo is featuring the picture of the beta release =)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: unsure.  i dont remember.  lp guys might know
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I changed my default contact address 3 hours ago at least and my @ubuntu.com mail still come to my old email address (that I completly removed from launchpad, in fact)
<Jucato> uga: [00:02]  <Riddell> that was the best picture I could find of the kubuntu akademy poster
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: k, I'll wait till tomorrow and then we'll see
<uga> Jucato: LOL
<Hobbsee> yeah, i dont thin kit's that quick
<jpatrick> mine did as soon as I set it
<nixternal> Riddell: http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i224/admiral_pro/p1010292-1.jpg
<Riddell> perfect
<Tonio_> Riddell: just wrote a patch for kde bug 144251
<ubotu> KDE bug 144251 in general "TryExec has no effect" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=144251
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that too little bug to upload ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: is that bug a problem for us?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kde bug
<Tonio_> oups, well not concerning the default config
<uga> nixternal: can I give a suggestion? same plate placed on a real nice sports car, with you pointing thumbs up, and with letters that read "RC1, here we go!" =)
<Tonio_> as we don't have desktop files on the desktop, but for a user copying files, yes that might create an issue
<Riddell> Tonio_: send me the patch then if you think it's important
<Tonio_> Riddell: that also might create an issue for people using debian-edu
<Tonio_> Riddell: refresh the page, patch is on it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just built testing packages, fix works like a charm, so just ask if you want me to upload ;)
<nixternal> uga: haha
<Riddell> Tonio_: don't upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> I have 3.5.8 sitting here
<Tonio_> hum true, I forgot you worked on that :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: well as any bug it is important as long as you need the feature, some people might :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: want the patch by email ?
<uga> nixternal: btw, you shot that photo with a direct flash. that causes shadows on the back. It's usually helpfull if you can somehow bounce the light on the roof
<uga> you'll get a more natural light
<Tonio_> Riddell: email with attachment is gone
<gnomefreak> attachments are worms ;)
<uga> nixternal: sorry if that goes beyond your interests. I am into much photography, and #photogeeks teaches you being picky ;))
<nixternal> I didn't take the picture
<nixternal> I wish I was good at photography...I need to pick up a decent camera to really start playing around with
<nixternal> I currently just have an Olympus C700 Ultra Zoom, which i have yet to master
<Tonio__> grmpf.....
* Tonio__ really considers switching back to ndiswrapper
<Tonio__> Riddell: so as I said, email with attachment is in your mailbox
<uga> nixternal: if you really want to get into photography you should forget about compacts, and especially superzooms. the longer the zoom is, the worse the image quality is (aberrations, flare, distortions,...)
<uga> nixternal: also compacts are slow, not flexible, and due to much smaller sensors, much noisier
<uga> now this goes off-topic ;)
<fdoving> you should focus on cellphone cameras. :)
<uga> fdoving: ;))
<uga> uhm... I haven't set up my gallery since I migrated to this box
<uga> I should do so this weekend
<nixternal> ARGH!
<nixternal> the about-kubuntu translations are way way wrong
<nixternal> somehow they overwrote the main template with the desktop file template
<fdoving> eek. overwriting is evil. hope you can revert.
<nixternal> to late for that...so there will not be a translated about-kubuntu documentation
<nixternal> which isn't grave honestly...as I am sure not many people read that compared to the rest of the docs
<Riddell> Tonio_: don't see it
<Riddell> a web server might work better
<Tonio_> Riddell: lemme check....... madwifi crashes every 20 minutes here :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/kubuntu_96_fix_kdesktop_tryexec.diff
<Tonio_> Riddell: patch n is not good of course
<Tonio_> Riddell: and bug closed is 144251 on kde bts
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey
<Lure> _StefanS_: any luck with brightness keys?
<_StefanS_> Lure: nawp, even though I patched in the Sun Lower/Raise buttons
<_StefanS_> Lure: and chanched accordingly i kmilo/generic to call the dcop stuff
<Lure> _StefanS_: can you show kmilo patch for review?
<_StefanS_> Lure: dont really get it
<_StefanS_> Lure: uhm yep
<_StefanS_> Lure: patched it manually, will do the regular debdiff now
<Lure> _StefanS_: no problem, just show current diff of kmilo_generic.cpp (or whole file)
<_StefanS_> Lure: ok
<_StefanS_> Lure: mail is sent
<Lure> _StefanS_: mail arrived ;-)
<_StefanS_> cool
<Lure> _StefanS_: stupid suggestion: did you try any other xkeysym (like XF86LaunchD)
<Lure> I am a bit questioning the SunXxx
<_StefanS_> yea that key might not work since it isnt named XF86*
<Lure> _StefanS_: maybe some stupid filter in KGlobalAccel implementation rejects it
<Lure> _StefanS_: or just assign BrignessUp function also to supend key or similar for quick check
<Lure> _StefanS_: some key that works for you today
<_StefanS_> XF86LaunchA works.
<Lure> _StefanS_: interesting...
<Lure> _StefanS_: we shoudl just use LaunchD and LaunchE (next free, as we use A-C)
* Riddell uploads 3.5.8 to gutsy and 3.94.0 to kubuntu-members ppa
<Riddell> well, part of 3.94.0, feel free to do the rest, nixternal can get sources
<Riddell> it's looking pretty lovely though
<Lure> Riddell: great!
<Lure> Riddell: will you upload also guidance from my ppa (fixes two bugs)
<Riddell> not tonight
<Riddell> others will I'm sure if you ask nicely
* Riddell ot
* Riddell out
<Lure> Riddell: np, as far as we get exception ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: enjoy evening!
<Riddell> no exception needed for bugfixes, just upload
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will talk to Tonio_ or Hobbsee
<_StefanS_> Lure: I will test with LaunchD+E
<nixternal> heh, some one on planet kde talked about using Kugar to do shipping labels for his thesis...well my mom tasked me with creating labels for the thank you cards she is sending out to people who signed the book at my grandmother's funeral
* nixternal hugs kugar
<nixternal> man, people who are friends of the family in Michigan, have some really strange, hillbilly-like, names
<nixternal> and the names of the roads they live on are insane
<nixternal> obviously these people can't read nor write
<jpatrick> some people are just unforatunate..
<nixternal> well, in the area of Michigan we are from, it isn't unusual
<nixternal> unfortunate for them is their pick-up breaking down :D
<nixternal> you can ask jjesse...he lives right by my family
<jpatrick> if the governments put some of the money they put into weapons into education, food, clothing, etc - the world would be a better place
<nixternal> have you ever seen the movie deliverance?
<nixternal> the area they live in isn't far off from the town near the river in that movie
<jpatrick> nope, haven't seen that
<nixternal> and the funny thing...they live in Eau Claire, Michigan...in the sticks as we call it...way out in the boontoolies....where it is almost inhabitable...yet Kevin Costner built a huge mansion there for a hunting/vacation spot
<_StefanS_> Riddell: when is the upload done to your ppa ? pretty anxious to test that 3.94
<nixternal> _StefanS_: not for a while yet I am sure...we still need to build out the rest of the packages...I think he probably just uploaded libs and base/workspace
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<_StefanS_> need some help building it?
<jpatrick> I think the launchpad builders will be fine..
<_StefanS_> well I sort of got the impression that builders were not available for ppa, didnt go too much into it
<nixternal> _StefanS_: I need to download all of the tarballs, which I will do in a bit, and go from there...if I need some help or what not, I will poke you
<_StefanS_> nixternal: great
<nixternal> we might be able to split them up
<jpatrick> ah, I thought they built them
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: sorry for not knowing everything about launchpad.
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: noone knows everything :) I have no idea what the situation is neither..
<_StefanS_> its ok :)
<_StefanS_> Lure: it works kinda wierd... only brightness up works and not the first few times I use the key combination.
<Lure> _StefanS_: you may want to add some print statements to powermanager dcop method and start powermanager from cli to see if all presses are handled
<_StefanS_> Lure: yea well.. I need to do some work so its going to be later
<stdin> looks like kde v3.94.0 isn't going build :(
<gnomefreak> stdin: do you have changelog from 3.93.0 > 3.94.0?
<stdin> nope, not sure it's technically released yet
<gnomefreak> ah ok i was thinking it wasnt an official release but a partial release
<stdin> it will be beta3 when it's releases
<gnomefreak> ah cool
<gnomefreak> it needs alot of work tbh its still fairly unusible
<gnomefreak> atleast gutsy packages for it
<stdin> beta3 will be a lot better
<gnomefreak> you mean they will add a menu? ;)
<gnomefreak> theres something in top keft corner of screen that acts sort of like a menu
<stdin> I think I saw a lot of stuff from playground get merged in to kdebase, so we should have a launcher, yeah :)
<gnomefreak> s/keft/left
<gnomefreak> yay!!!!
<davmor2> Riddell: ping
<stdin> it's the plasma thing, lets you add applets and such
<gnomefreak> the thing in upper left?
<gnomefreak> i figured that kind of weird though
<stdin> yeah, the thing that drops down on mouse-over
<gnomefreak> yeah
<stdin> the "Desktop Toolbox"
<gnomefreak> it needs to be hidden or able to be launched instead of there by default IMHO
<stdin> yeah, it can be somewhat annoying
<stdin> it also need a way to pin it open when you want it open
<nosrednaekim> I thought it was being replaced..
<gnomefreak> nosrednaekim: with what plasma is so new
<gnomefreak> stdin: true
<stdin> nosrednaekim: probably will be eventually
<nosrednaekim> the desktop tool-bar.
<nosrednaekim> I thought they were replacing it with a openable gui from a right click menu.
* gnomefreak hopes it has the suse menu (cant think of name but i had built it before losing domain :(
<stdin> nosrednaekim: there is a plasmoid adder from the right click menu, but it doesn't have all the features of the toolbox
<nosrednaekim> ah..ok
<nosrednaekim> kicker
<nosrednaekim> I mean...kickoff
<stdin> gnomefreak: it will/does
* stdin has played with it
<gnomefreak> sweet
<stdin> gnomefreak: looks like this right now: http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/937/cap2vi1.png
<gnomefreak> stdin: that works in our version or you are using upstreams kde
<stdin> this is from svn
<gnomefreak> ah
<stdin> but beta3 will/should be the same
<gnomefreak> ok cross your fingers please
<gnomefreak> dive in head first and hope no failures ;)
<nosrednaekim> that looks better than nothing ;)
<jpatrick> stdin: beta3 FTBFS
<gnomefreak> ok brb while iceape 2.0 builds or fails to build
<jpatrick> one package at least on amd64.. looking into it
<_StefanS_> is there an alternative app switcher for kde3? (the one on alt+tab) ?
<_StefanS_> never seen one though, other than kompos
<jpatrick> you mean Katapult?
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: uhm no... something like what you get with compiz, without having compiz ofcourse ;)
<jpatrick> ahhh, right
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: like previews of the open windows, rather than the icons
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: and maybe a bit larger that currently.
<_StefanS_> but I guess we just have to wait until kde4 provides all sorts of magic to do that in two lines of code :D
<_StefanS_> Riddell: any noticeable new things in the last kde4 snapshot?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: like kicker working :D
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: he's out
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<_StefanS_> I'm almost out too because of no sleep... but hey I can sleep when I get old. (in the 30's or something)
<jpatrick> hmm, me too, but must try and fix kdebase-workspace first
<jpatrick> -> shower
<stdin> huh, kdebase-workspace shouldn't have even attempted to build...
<stdin> ah, it needs updated build-deps
* ryanakca bounces around in glee
* ryanakca 's school is installing Kubuntu on half a dozen or so computers :)
<nosrednaekim> ryanakca: where are you?
<ryanakca> nosrednaekim: kingston, ontario, canada
<nosrednaekim> sweet :)
<nosrednaekim> I suppose you helped influence that decision
<ryanakca> <sarcasm> just a bit </sarcasm>
<ryanakca> we had it on two last year
<ryanakca> on in a computer lab, the other in a teacher's office... this year, there's half a dozen in one lab, and then I'm going to upgrade the feisty one in the office to gutsy
<ryanakca> s/on in/one in
<mhb> you are not going to like me
<jpatrick> why not? (if I can ask)
<mhb> jpatrick: check planet.ubuntu.com in a few minutes
* jpatrick standbys
<mhb> jpatrick: everyone seems to be very optimistic there ,so lets give it a bit of controversy :o)
<jpatrick> the suspense is killing me :o)
<mhb> jpatrick: haha, perhaps they wont let it through
<jpatrick> mhb: free speech for all
<mhb> http://mhb.ath.cx/blog/english/lets-learn-from-our-mistakes/
<mhb> ah, it is there already :o)
<mhb> jpatrick: for some reason, it immediately dropped to the second place
<jpatrick> first is 9 minutes earlier
<jpatrick> mhb: if history means anything, it's: "History only shows us that mankind has learnt nothing from history" -- Hegel
<Lure> mhb: ++
<manchicke1> mhb: Are you going to UDS?
<mhb> manchicke1: that depends ... on whether your country gives me a visa tomorrow
<manchicke1> heh
<manchicke1> I just live here :)
<manchicke1> After UDS Sevilla, I don't think I'd mind too much moving to Europe.
<manchicke1> kwwii seems to have had a great experience moving over there.
<manchicke1> I just don't think I'm going to be able to find work enough to support such a move :)
<manchicke1> And I also like my rural midwest a little too much.  It's almost creepy how much I love the rural midwest.
<nixternal> I can honestly say those running Kubuntu Feisty, never once read the "Internet Docs" at all
<uga|away> uds? I didn't hear of such meeting
<nixternal> I had a bug in the translation install stuff in debian/rules that installed index/*.xml and not internet/*.xml :)
<gnomefreak> uga: ubuntu developers summit
<uga> yeah, I just didn't expect it to be in Seville
<gnomefreak> last one was
<uga> gnomefreak: does it cover (k)ubuntu too?
<gnomefreak> uga: yes
<uga> oh, last one, not this one then
<gnomefreak> uga: riddell never misses one ;), i cant seem to make one :(
<uga> heh
<uga> I tried going to several aKademy meetings
<uga> never managed. Mostly due to work stuff
<Lure> who else is coming on uds from kubuntu-devel team?
<uga> where is it this time?
<Lure> uga: boston
<uga> heh, lemme grab the bike ;)
* gnomefreak will be in court 
* uga calculates... if (viscosity of sea water*vertical coefficient*speed of the biking-weight*g>0...
<uga> you think 20km/h will do? =)
<jpatrick> uga: where are you now?
<uga> north spain
<mhb> Lure: if my information is correct, then jjesse, nixternal, me, jr and Ken (the usual) will come
<jpatrick> uga: ah si? yo tambien!
<kwwii> manchicke1: dude, moving to germany was probably one of the biggest mistakes in my life
<Lure> mhb: oh, no Tonio_ or Hobbsee...
<uga> jpatrick: de un pueblecito cerca de Bilbo
<mhb> Lure: no, those were in sunny Spain, AFAIK
<Lure> mhb: and I was in mt view just a year ago - actually I will stay in same hotel just next week ;-)
* Lure need to visit our bar with one tooth lady singing karaoke ;-)
<Lure> kwwii: ^^^ ;-)
<uga> kwwii: heh, too much sauerkraut and bratwrst? =)
<nixternal> as it stands, unfortunately I will not be at this UDS
<mhb> nixternal: aww, why so?
<nixternal> they haven't approved my days off for school...plus I just used days off for a funeral
<jpatrick> uga: yo a Gerona
<mhb> nixternal: too bad...
<uga> oups
<nixternal> ya, there will be more though
<nixternal> plus I would have gotten in the way probably
<mhb> nixternal: did jr manage to fill your place with someone else?
<uga> jpatrick: heh, otro apagn a la catalana? =)
<mhb> nixternal: (I do not know how the system works, just wondering)
<jpatrick> uga: :P
<nixternal> mhb: well I wasn't asking to be sponsored if I were to go
<mhb> nixternal: right :o)
<kwwii> uga, Lure: I thought were I lived in america was backwards but then I moved to bavaria ;-)
<uga> lol
<Lure> kwwii: ;-)
<uga> kwwii: I was in mnchen back in april
<manchicke1> kwwii: Really?  I thought you liked it over there.
<uga> kwwii: finally I tasted the so many times mentioned Kraut (DE) ;)
<uga> anyway, I didn't think it was that bad, from a tourist's pov
<uga> maybe not that nice for a living
<uga> after work stuff I could only enjoy 2 days...
<uga> two afternoons, rather
<kwwii> uga: I make awesome kraut, come to my house next time :-)
<kwwii> the secret is adding enough carraway seed so you don't fart all night
<kwwii> :p
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-12
<mhb> nixternal: I wonder if you were talking about the same topics on my blog as we were today in this channel
<mhb> nixternal: those that Riddell mentioned a bit, although he probably shouldnt have
<nixternal> uploading the final kubuntu-docs to my ppa to test build it...it builds here fine and installs fine
<DaSkreech> \o/
<nixternal> the translations were the worst I have seen yet
<nixternal> and I have concluded...Rosetta sucks!
<Jucato> aw...
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Join the rest of us
<nixternal> it is ridiculous
<nixternal> I have spent 12 hours fixing total destruction
<nixternal> I have written more sed scripts tonight, today, and yesterday, than I think I have ever done in my life
<nixternal> if I see one more 'for x in `cat lang`; do unborkage;done, I will blow up
<Jucato> for x in `cat lang`; do unborkage;done,
* Jucato waits...
<nixternal> you are so lucky I can't op myself and k/b me
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> err, I mean you
<nixternal> jeesh
* Jucato better leave now...
<Jucato> sorry and good night...
<DaSkreech> Haha I was thinking that was an innovative way to stop torment
<nixternal> out of like 1,000 po files....there were about 3 good ones
<nixternal> lol Jucato
<DaSkreech> Jucato: so soon after lunch?
<Jucato> yeah... been feeling... nonchalant the past days
* Jucato doesn't really care if the whole world ex/imploded...
<Jucato> so see you around. and good luck nixternal
<DaSkreech> or nixternal
<Jucato> nah. we'd lose our greatest kubuntu pimp
<DaSkreech> for x in `cat lang`; do unborkage;done,
<nixternal> http://cia.vc/stats/author/nixternal
<nixternal> that sure is a lot of KDE stuff under related
<nixternal> Jucato: get better homeskillet
<stdin> looks like Riddell package-foo wavered a bit last night
<DaSkreech> Hmm?
<nixternal> why does LP hate me?
<stdin> DaSkreech: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<DaSkreech> Ah right
<stdin> needs new version of libsuprano and kdebase-workspace need a build-dep on libqimageblitz-dev
<uga> kwwii: LOL
<gnomefreak> someone around that can change upgrade docs there is a typo i think
<Hobbsee> on the wiki?
<gnomefreak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3cb12417f0af7f24d4a34f2ae4040bf791c42f52
<gnomefreak> oh damn that is a wiki
<Jucato> :D
<gnomefreak> n Adept -> Manage Repositories enable "Recommended updates" and "Recommended updates", close and reload
<gnomefreak> Recommended updates should only be there once right?
<Hobbsee> quite likely, yes
<gnomefreak> i dont have adept atm
<Hobbsee> unless you want to make *darn* sure it's hit.
* Jucato double checks
<gnomefreak> Please make sure that you have enabled the Pre-released updated in Adept before attempting the upgrade. This is noted in the instructions as well.?????
<Jucato> the other one should be Proposed Updates I think
<Jucato> ah Pre-released
<gnomefreak> pick one ;)
<Jucato> it's supposed to be Recommended updates and Pre-released
<gnomefreak> is pre-release there?
<gnomefreak> ok changing it
<Jucato> Pre-release = feisty-proposed... hence my confusion
<gnomefreak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<gnomefreak> better?
<Jucato> as long as "made by gnomefreak", it's always better
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> its everywhere :(
<Jucato> everywhere where?
<Jucato> iirc the Beta instructions had it right
<gnomefreak> ok it looks right now
<_StefanS_> Riddell: cool to see kde 3.5.8 in the pipeline ;)
<Lure> digikam 0.9.2 with bugfixes available in my ppa: https://launchpad.net/~lure/+archive - testers on gutsy wanted
* jpatrick is still upgrading
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<mhb> Riddell: I regret to report that the U.S. denied me a visa
<Riddell> mhb: arse
<mhb> Riddell: they questioned the validity of the invitation letter and of the company itself, and it didnt help me that I am a uni student
<Riddell> that's crap
<mhb> Riddell: yeah. Sorry.
<mhb> Riddell: it is not the end of the world... I only regret that Canonical had to spend money on travel preparations.
<mhb> who knows, perhaps one day the UDS will be at a students-from-Europe-friendlier country :o)
<Jucato> what? the US doubts Canonical's authenticity??? the nerve!!
<mhb> Jucato: how many other respectable companies do you know that are based on Isle of Man?
<Jucato> none? :)
* Jucato didn't even know about that Isle until Canonical
<mhb> Jucato: but I guess any non-US company is suspicious for the americans
<Jucato> of course...
* Jucato can imagine going to have an even harder time when he applies
<mhb> Jucato: easy - dont go into the us :o)
<Jucato> it usually takes a year to get even a visitor's visa here to be approved... or so my countrymates say
<Jucato> hahah yeah
<Jucato> not really that attractive for me anyway. although most of my folks are in New york
<mhb> Jucato: well, I dont like the concept much. Especially the fact that you dont get a visa unless you show the sum on your bank account
<Jucato> yep. that's one reason too... specially here...we're kinda notorious for illegal immigration...
<mhb> Jucato: yeah, but it makes less sense in a EU country....
<Jucato> yeah....
<mhb> lets make lemonade then
* Jucato goes for tea as he watches Law & Order
<Lure> mhb: that sucks!
* Lure is happy that we do not need visa for US
<Lure> Riddell: kde-guidance from my ppa is waiting for you (did not get Hobbsee or Tonio_ to sponsor upload)
<fdoving> wow, mandriva got virtualbox guest tools by default.
<Lure> Riddell: digikam is also there (with suggested backport of fixes from upstream), but would like some more testers to report than just me
<Riddell> Lure: ok
<mhb> Lure: yeah, big time.
<Lure> Riddell: will you at all have any kubuntu-devel at uds? lost of people dropped off recently...
<Riddell> jjesse
<Riddell> KDE people at FOSScamp
<mhb> is it known where uds+1 will take place?
<Lure> mhb: hope for europe ;-)
<Riddell> mhb: I presume you'll tell claire about the visa lark
<bddebian> HEya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<mhb> Riddell: I had. She is sorry to hear that. Other people didnt have any problems with the invitation letter.
<mhb> case closed, I guess.
<Lure> mhb: just probably some jerk at local US ambassady
<bddebian> Hello Jucato
<mhb> Lure: I guess so. But what can you do? Nothing.
<Lure> mhb: very hard to do - we had sometimes to orgnaize a call from US company to the offical in order to fix it
<Lure> mhb: this was for our employees from Bosnia
<mhb> Lure: hmm, interesting. I didnt arrange that because I didnt expect to be thrown out like that.
<Riddell> we don't actually have anyone very official in the US
<Lure> mhb: the problem was that he was student and even letter from our company + invitation was not enough
<Lure> Riddell: you can call them and pretend that you can speak US english ;-)
<Riddell> they might get suspicious at it coming from a UK number
<Lure> Riddell: that can be fixed I am sure (grand central and stuff)
<Riddell> Lure: doesn't your guidance change need a replace/conflicts?
<ScottK> Riddell: If you need something from a US corporation, I am a US corporation (albeit a VERY small one).  Be glad to help if I can.
<ScottK> Good morning all, BTW.
<mhb> hi ScottK
<ScottK> Hello mhb
<Riddell> I suspect it needs to be one actually related to the conference
<Lure> Riddell: it upgraded fine here... probably due to the fact that guidance-backend is upgraded first
<Riddell> Lure: I think I'll add it to be on the safe side
<ScottK> Riddell: I am planning on attending.  Probably not enough, but I thought I'd throw it out there.
<Lure> Riddell: and we are removing one file from it and adding to kde-guidance which is installing later
<Lure> Riddell: maybe it better to be on safe side (particularly that late in the process)
<Riddell> ScottK: oh really?
<Riddell> what days?
<ScottK> Riddell: It's looking likely part of Sunday and Monday.  I just got told (funded) to go to a meeting in the area on Tuesday.
<ScottK> Just found out yesterday, so no actual travel arrangements are made yet.
<nixternal> mornin' my lil kubuntees :)
<mhb> ScottK: good to hear you will be there - every extra kubuntu hand will be useful now :o)
<Jucato> morning nixternal
<mhb> hi nixternal
<mhb> nixternal: youre in a good mood today?
* Jucato tries to scan logs for the code that will make nixternal explode...
<mhb> Jucato: the PHP function explode() might help :o)
<ScottK2> php anything would dampen my mood.
<nixternal> I am always in a good mood
<Jucato> nixternal: you weren't around 12 hours ago
<Jucato> make that 8 or less
<Jucato> mhb: I imagine you're in a pretty sour mood?
<mhb> Jucato: well, I was looking forward to meeting all the people and actually take part in the decision making.
<Jucato> mhb: I was actually in sort of similar mood last week, when I realized I wouldn't be able to even join that KDE contest for January's release party
<Jucato> but I think your disappointment is greater, since you were going to be sponsored already...
* Jucato still had to actually "win"
<mhb> Jucato: heh :o) nobody was hurt, so no big deal
<Jucato> (you were, that's a big deal..)
<Jucato> you're :o) always reminds me of clowns btw
<nixternal> mhb: that sucks about your visa :(
<mhb> nixternal: it does indeed
<mhb> nixternal: it sucks even more when you have a letter of invitation, but the consul just says "it is not the original" (I got a scanned copy)
<mhb> and disregard it
<mhb> too bad the concept of "innocent unless proven otherwise" doesnt apply in other areas, too.
* mhb shuts up again
<Jucato> as the episode in Law & Order today said... "A lot has changed since 9/11"...
<nixternal> mhb: hehe, ya there is no such thing as 'innocent as proven guilty' here for sure
<nixternal> I get a kick out of the innocent but proven guilty...I just noticed my typo in that last line...
<nixternal> if you were innocent until proven guilty, why do they want to keep you in jail until they prove you guilty :)
<nixternal> Jucato: ya, a lot has changed since 9/11...we have become one huge policed state here...another reason I want to move...I feel like my freedoms are on a tissue getting flushed down a toilet
<nixternal> jeesh, IP infringement lawsuit against Red Hat and Novell now...this is lovely...I was in a good mood until I read that :)
<Jucato> and in another episode... "Privacy has become a luxury only a few can afford"
<Jucato> it's good in a way... it will test Linux's mettle against frivolous patent lawsuits
<nixternal> I gotta say, they do one heck of a job keeping the good people locked down :)
<mhb> oh well.
<nixternal> ya, but it won't stop
<Jucato> but the konspiracist in me feels that MS is using it to test the waters...
<mhb> enjoy the rest of the day
<Jucato> mhb: I only have 2 hours till mine ends
<nixternal> and we are talking Texas here....they are the same state that sued McDonalds because a lady burnt her lip on HOT coffee
<Jucato> and I haven't been enjoying the whole week... but thanks for the thought :)
<nixternal> that is why you see the "Caution, Contents Hot" on McD's lids now
<Jucato> there was a story too of a lady who sued McD's because of the napkin that was given to her didn't have the McD logo... dunno if it's true
<Jucato> e
<mhb> Jucato: enjoy the two hours then
<mhb> all is well that ends well
<Jucato> thanks
<nixternal> that it is
<fdoving> nixternal: is it true that in the US they have "Do not touch while operating" printed at the sword of the chainsaws?
<Jucato> all swells that end swell...
<nixternal> fdoving: I don't know, but I truly wouldn't doubt it
<fdoving> nixternal: :)
<nixternal> the reason why is because you hear it quite a bit here..."we should just remove the warning labels and let the stupid people weed themselves out"
<Jucato> soon they would probably put "Do not touch while burning" beside campfires and such
<fdoving> nixternal: stupid people rarely read warnings anyway,  they just can't get rich suing for being stupid anymore. :)
<nixternal> haha, so true
<mhb> I will be back in the evening once I arrive at my girlfriend's place.. see yah
<fdoving> have a nice trip.
<mhb> fdoving: thanks!
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hiya!
<nixternal> wasabi Hobbsee
<nixternal>  c.lk km bbn h
<nixternal>  hahaha, my dog just said hi to you :)
<Hobbsee> ookay?
<Hobbsee> !visternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal> muhah
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Can you teach the bot to automatically do that when he signs onto a channel?
<nixternal> NO!
<Hobbsee> hm.  not sure if that's possible
<nixternal> you know how many channels I am in where that bot is
<ScottK> nixternal: Yes I do.
<nixternal> that would cause me to use Gentoo!
<Hobbsee> but seveas would probably write a plugin for it...
<nixternal> you know he would
* Hobbsee looks in -ops
<nixternal> I already did :)
<ScottK> OK.  I've had my evil idea for the day.  I can move on.
<nixternal> I was waiting for you to ping him
<nixternal> hahahaha soc
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> ScottK:  :)
<nixternal> c before o, then tab
<ScottK> And even better, put it in the hands of like minded evil doer who will implement it...
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee eyerolls at -devel
<nixternal> ooh, cj stood up like superman :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: careful... it might roll too far back
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> it'll be a question of who hits the +b first.
<nixternal> I love people who want insane updates a week prior to the final release
* Riddell whistles
* Hobbsee whistles along with Riddell
<Hobbsee> that's sad about mhb :(
* Jucato just enjoys the music
<Jucato> yeah, quite sad
<Lure> Riddell: when kde4 beta3 reaches gutsy, can we make it default? ;-)
<Jucato> nixternal: you have a fan :)
<Riddell> Lure: sure why not, it even seems to have a panel now
<Lure> Riddell: kde4 looks more like vista and I am sure it would make visternal happy ;-)
<nixternal> Lure and Riddell:  I am willing to bet your last 2 lines combined about KDE 4 will be on Slashdot - "KUBUNTU DOES KDE4 BY DEFAULT IN GUTSY!"
* nixternal faints
<Lure> nixternal: you have missed the last part of "due to popular demand of Vista lover developer visternal "
<Lure> s/last part/last part of headline/
<nixternal> muhahah
<nixternal> Dirk Eddelbuettel (Debian Developer) seems to have finished the Chicago Marathon this past weekend...impressive
<nixternal> we had a guy die at the marathon because of the heat, and hundreds of people fall out as well..it was a mess
<genii> Don't know when this started but it didn't used to happen before. Firefox is open.. click on a link within Konversation and it opens a new instance of Firefox, then closes it again but the link still opens in a new tab in the original instance. Previously it just went straight to the new tab without needing to load another instance first. Annoying since this work machine is not the fastest. Also seems inefficient.
<nixternal> genii: it doesn't do that here
<genii> nixternal: I thought they cancelled the marathon? Or perhaps it was boston
<nixternal> is there anything special I need to do besides having both Konqi and firefox open?
<nixternal> genii: they did cancel it after 3 hours in from what the news said
<nixternal> err...you said konversation...not konqueror
<nixternal> my fault
<genii> nixternal: Anyhow, nothing special, just firefox open, then clicking on a link from within Konversation is causing it for me. Perhaps i need to check how default web browser is being called then or so
<nixternal> oh jeesh....I opened up konversation and had a bunch of errors pop up
<nixternal> Server sent error 65: Access to restricted port in POST denied
<genii> Weird
<nixternal> seems to be a KIO issues
<nixternal> KIO::Scheduler to be exact
<nixternal> bug 151972 - anyone want to look at that and tell me if it is something other than konvi?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151972 in konversation "[Gutsy]  Crash when opening with 4 error messages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151972
<nixternal> I attached a screenshot that shows the 4 error dialogs
<Jucato> nixternal: are you using egroupware for kaddressbook or korganizer?
* Jucato waits for the answer...
<Jucato> oh wait, it looks like the same errors anyway... nixternal http://knightlust.blogspot.com/2007/09/konversation-error-65-and-3.html
<Jucato> you might want to search LP too coz Knightlust reported it also. so it's a dup :)
<nixternal> Jucato: I was...I thought I removed all of that
<Jucato> apparently not yet :)
<nixternal> hrmm
<Jucato> hope it's the same thing so that it has the same solution :)
<nixternal> then how exactly do you get rid of that stuff
<Jucato> "For those curious how to remove the XML-RPC entry in KAddressbook, just go to Settings > Show Extension > Address Books. That's where you delete it."
<Jucato> it says so on the blog
<nixternal> you can't do that...I get the same errors when I try and Kontact crashes now
* nixternal goes to ~/.kde/share/config
<nixternal> I bet it is hiding in there...ripe for the pickin' :)
<Jucato> or kcontrol -> kde resources
<Jucato> forgot where exactly
<nixternal> well it isn't :)
<Jucato> fine fine :)
<nixternal> Jucato: that fixed it :)
<nixternal> it just crashed Kontact in the process
<nixternal> eGroupware needs some work
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> nixternal: now you can mark it as a dup :)
<nixternal_> people like this konversation ey
<nixternal> `/wi6
<nixternal> err
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> Jucato: I am just going to close my bug
<nixternal> yay, LP timeout errors so rock
<nixternal> Jucato: I don't think he created a bug for it...if he did, it is hiding somewhere
<Jucato> I'll ask him
<nixternal> I think the reason for it...actually I know what the reason is...and it really isn't a bug...but there is no easy/proper way to delete and egroupware setup...so I am willing to bet he removed it the same way I did
<nixternal> which obviously left some parts behind
<Jucato> nixternal: bug 139351
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139351 in konversation "[Gutsy Tribe 5]  Konversation: Server sent error 65 and Server sent error 3" [Undecided,Won't fix]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139351
<PhinnFort> why isn't the proper boot manager set by default in Kubuntu?
<PhinnFort> that enables you to select which OS/kernel to boot on the next reboot
<Jucato> hm?
<PhinnFort> system settings-> login manager -> shutdown -> miscellaneus
<PhinnFort> *ous
<PhinnFort> set it to grub/lilo, appropriately, restart KDM, and look at the log out menu
<PhinnFort> you should now be able to click and hold on the restart button, and select the appropriate os/kernel
<nixternal> oh, that is why I didn't see it
<Jucato> yep that one. dunno
<Jucato> I've never been able to make it work actually
<Jucato> so I'm assuming it requires a certain setup to work
<PhinnFort> Jucato: how?
<Jucato> well in my case, I'm guessing that because GRUB is on the mbr of hda and Kubuntu is actually in hdb, it might not be working...
<Jucato> not really sure... it just never worked for me
<PhinnFort> Jucato: I don't think that should have anything to do with it
<Jucato> plus, with the new logout dialog in Kubuntu, I'm not sure if that will be supported
<PhinnFort> Jucato: it is
<PhinnFort> Jucato: I'm on Gutsy, and it works perfectly, after you restart KDM
<Jucato> I see
<Jucato> like I said, haven't really tried it out thorough after seeing that it doesn't work for me
<PhinnFort> Jucato: did you try to restart KDM?
<PhinnFort> it's KDM that's handling it
<Hobbsee> there's a bug open about it, iirc
<Jucato> restarted kdm, rebooted, reformated, reinstalled... hm...
<PhinnFort> bug #29684
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 29684 in kubuntu-default-settings "Proposal: Set the bootmanager option in KDM by default to Grub" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/29684
<Hobbsee> that's probably it
<Riddell> nixternal: did you get dot rights?
<nixternal> not that I know of yet...am I supposed to receive something?
<Riddell> should get username/password and welcome e-mail
<nixternal> right now the kubuntu-docs package is killing me....for the past 6+ months, we have shipped a buggy kubuntu-docs package and nobody caught it...call that luck
<nixternal> no, haven't gotten that yet
<nixternal> he said he would do that today though, and if Troy or myself haven't heard back, to give a double yell
<Jucato_> wow! nixternal invading the dot :)
<Jucato_> so kool
<nixternal> Jucato_: hehe, speaking of cool, pleia just linked to your write up about the first classroom event that happened....that right there was pretty neat
<Jucato_> whoa
<nixternal> it showed exactly where you started and that you were blood thirsty to get in, and now look at you...man, it is pretty amazing to see just how much you have grown since then
<nixternal> definitely impressive
<Jucato_> hahah!
<Jucato_> yeah.. but still I hunger for more!!!
<nixternal> in like a years time man, you are a damn dev...
<Jucato_> and still I'm a bit inadequate and clueless in some areas
<nixternal> how long have you been using Linux?
<Jucato_> 2 years by January 2007
<nixternal> as am I...actually in quite a few areas yet
<nixternal> oh wow...dude that is awesome
<Jucato_> I just have lots of free time haaha
<nixternal> hehe, same here
<nixternal> but I don't seem to grasp it like you do
<Jucato_> but my weakness is in packaging really
<Jucato_> oh sht!
<Jucato_> there's supposed to be a Q&A today right?
<Hobbsee> yes, it's on now
<nixternal> it is going on now
<nixternal> I just seen it
<Jucato_> this emo mode is really getting to e :P
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> Jucato_: packaging will come...if you stick with it, there is no doubt you can have MOTU before Hardy release
<nixternal> after seeing what you have done in less than 2 years time...from going from a nix newb to dev status...you can do packaging
<Hobbsee> it's probably better to actually do upstream stuff, and learn all of that
<Lure> Riddell: positive kubuntu comment for rc: http://lwn.net/Articles/254131/
<nixternal> Hobbsee: +1
<Jucato_> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> seeing as packaging gets very stagnant - you end up doing more or less the same stuff over and over
<nixternal> that is so true
<nixternal> like kubuntu-docs for instance :p
<Jucato_> actually that's kinda where I'm heading.. upstream stuff... but it would be a shame if I don't learn packaging
<Jucato_> and based on my observations, at one point or another, even the most basic packaging skills is required to help in Kubuntu...
<Jucato_> plain coding ain't enough...
<nixternal> Jucato_: when hardy opens up, hop on MoM and start doing some stuff....updating will teach you a lot actually
<Jucato_> hm... krap...
<nixternal> the one thing I really enjoy about packaging, is when it is complete and uploaded...you get a feel of accomplishment
<Jucato_> I think I lost an outline I made before of the topics/areas I wanted to cover in packaging
<Jucato_> (and seeing your name in the changelog even if you're the only one who sees it)
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> that gets old after a while though :)
<Jucato_> yeah. but I've only ever had 3 changes in my name :)
<nixternal> you want to know why? because when people find an issue, they tend to email you as if you know the product fully
<Jucato_> lol
<nixternal> its like editing the wiki...2 years ago I was a wiki nut...I fixed a few hundred pages, like typos, grammar, and made it look pretty...well people see the 'last edited by nixternal' on the bottom, and think I created the page...so they send me questions about stuff I have never even heard of
<nixternal> and I messed up and did a lot of the wifi pages...oh man the wifi questions I get are insane
<nixternal> I think I broke google trying to search for them :)
<Jucato_> roflmao
<Hobbsee> ah yes, wifi pages are fun
<Riddell> Lure: lovely
<nixternal> like you though, I want to do more dev work....c++ I can work with, but getting the Qt down is one thing, and even then it isn't enough for KDE work truly, because then you have the KDE API as well...it is a bit confusing at time
<nixternal> and python, I won't even go there
<nixternal> it looks easy, but it totally goes against, or does it differently than what I have done for years
<nixternal> for loops annoy the hell out of me in python
<Jucato_> I'm thinking of 2 drawbacks to the excellent KDE and Qt API... first is that sometimes what you think is a member function of a KDE class is actually of a Qt class
<Jucato_> the 2nd is that there are soooo many classes! O.o
<nixternal> hehe ya there is
<Jucato_> it's like there's a class for everything imaginable under the sun
<nixternal> I wish there was a KDE dev or 2 here in the Chicago land area that I could hook up with and learn from...IRC just doesn't cut it, because most devs in our arena are quite busy all of the time
<Jucato_> heh I wish I knew one in this country!
<nixternal> oh man, I gotta go to sKool...10:40, gotta leave in 20, and I gotta get in the shower yet
<nixternal> back in a bit :)
<Jucato_> see yah don't wanna be yah!
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> b4 I go...
<nixternal> Hobbsee: there is a guy from O'Reilly that is looking for a female MOTU as part of an interview they are doing for the 7.10 release...I did one interview for them, would you be interested in giving him a female prospective?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: why are they looking for a female MOTU?
<Hobbsee> (seeing as there is only one)
<nixternal> he just wants a female prosepective in the development stuff...and yes, seeing as you are the only 1, I figured I would ask you before I sent him your email addy
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> feel free to send it, tell him that i'll at least have a look
<nixternal> I'm realizing I don't have the best coverage of perspectives and inputs. In
<nixternal> particular, I would like to have some more female insights on some of this.
<nixternal> (On thing I have noticed about local Ubuntu user group meetings is they are
<nixternal> better attended by women than some other tech events.)
<nixternal> that is from his email...it goes on...he is a cool guy, ajmitch talked to him yesterday on IRC
* Hobbsee nods
<nixternal> @kubuntu.org?
<Hobbsee> yup
<nixternal> Hobbsee: OK, I sent him your info...so you should probably have an email in a bit from him
<Hobbsee> ok
<nixternal> OK, now I am going for real, as I am going to be laaaattteee
<nixternal> mmm latte
<Jucato_> yum
* Jucato is slightly amused that there is a long thread about what to call System Settings in KDE4...
<mendred> ummm where can i get 3.5.8 for gutsy?
<Hobbsee> in the repos
<Hobbsee> or in jr's ppa
<jjesse> don't know if anyone else is having this, but w/ completly upated gutsy it seems that clicking on links in konqi doesn't always load the page the first click
<Riddell> jjesse: not heard of that
<jpatrick> Riddell: small correction for last news item: "..Java bindings.."
<jjesse> hmm maybe its my connection or something
<Riddell> jpatrick: thanks, fixed (pending cache)
<jpatrick> Riddell: and ignore my patch for kdebase-workspace
<slougi> hey all, is this the right place to bring up a UI wording issue in adept for gutsy?
<Riddell> slougi: yes
<Riddell> although it's unlikely to be fixed at this stage
<slougi> Riddell: right
<slougi> in the restart required dialog
<slougi> first, the caption says "Restart Require"
<slougi> second, the message reads "In order to complete the update your system needs to be restarted."
<slougi> and there's two buttons, yes, no
<slougi> so ok, i agree it needs a restart
<slougi> if i click it, is it going to reboot?
<slougi> haven't had the courage yet to try since i have some longer operations going on
<coreymon77> Riddell: whens gutsy stable supposed to be coming?
<ScottK> coreymon77: Thursday or when it's ready.  Whichever comes second.
<coreymon77> ScottK: but the set date is thursday right?
<Riddell> slougi: I presume yes will reboot
<slougi> Riddell: yes, probably, but the dialog is very awkward
<ScottK> coreymon77: That's the planned day, yes.
<Riddell> slougi: agreed, please report a bug
<slougi> it's not asking a question, yet the buttons say yes/no
<slougi> Riddell: will do
<Riddell> slougi: I'm afraid it's too late to fix for gutsy though
<slougi> yes i guess there is some kind of string freeze (not familiar with the release process)
<Riddell> exactly
<slougi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/150711 <-- there was a bug already, so sorry for the noise
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150711 in adept "adept_notifier reboot dialog message is not a question" [Undecided,New] 
<ScottK> slougi: You can mark it confirmed and comment in the bug.
<slougi> comment in the bug?
<ScottK> yes
<slougi> sorry, don't see exactly what you mean
<ScottK> Add a comment to the bug that you've seen the same problem and mark it confirmed
<slougi> ah right
<slougi> ahaa
<slougi> never quite knew how that worked
<cosmo_> I'm trying to get the RC installed but it stalled, now it does nothing when I start back up the process any suggestions? and says another process is using the apt manager when I start up adept
<Riddell> cosmo_: installed how?
<cosmo_> I was using the gutsy upgrades instructions on help.ubuntu.com kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<cosmo_> but after downloading the files it got stuck on one file at 23%
<jpatrick> cosmo_: open KSysGuard and look for apt or adept
<jpatrick> kill them and try starting again
<cosmo_> it is showing nothing with apt or adept
<jpatrick> dpkg?
<cosmo_> nope
<jpatrick> hmm, adept uses aptitude?
<cosmo_> yes
<jpatrick> kill that (if it's there)
<Riddell> it doesn't
<fdoving> you can probably use fuser to kill anything locking the dpkg database.
<fdoving> or the apt lists.
<cosmo_> fuser?
<fdoving> cosmo_: the command.
<fdoving> cosmo_: fuser -vki path/to/file/beeing/used
<fdoving> for example: fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<fdoving> with sudo, or as root.
<fdoving> brb.
<Riddell> this looks good to have packaged http://dev.compiz-fusion.org/~cyberorg/2007/10/09/opensuse-xgl-settings/
<cosmo_> how do I tell what process is using it, in ksysguard it doesnt show dpkg, apt, or adept
<cosmo_> hmmm nm I may have gotten it to work
<fdoving> Riddell: something like the 1-click install would also be very very nice. i'm testing opensuse 10.3 now, the 1-click install of for example media codecs is one of the pros.
<fdoving> cosmo_: fuser tells you which process is using it, and with -vki options it will ask you if you want to kill it or not.
<Riddell> fdoving: I believe it's to be discussed at UDS
<fdoving> Riddell: good thing :)
<sanotehu> I'm on Kubuntu Gutsy Beta. Twice now, I've closed the lid of my laptop, my session has been locked, and I've tried to unlock it only to find that the field where I'm supposed to enter my password isn't accepting any input. This isn't happening consistently and I can't figure out anything I'm doing that might be causing it.
<fdoving> is that a dell?
<sanotehu> fdoving, I'm using a Compaq Presario V3000z
<fdoving> k, i had that issue on this dell too, i belive it's some issue with the keyboard controller version or something like that, there is a bug report.
<fdoving> sanotehu: search ubuntuforums.org - there is atleast one thread about it.
<sanotehu> fdoving, I'm not having much luck turning it up, got a link?
<fdoving> hang on, i'll search for it.
<sanotehu> thanks
<cosmo_> I can now get adept to open, but when I try to run the command kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade" it asks for my password but then does nothing, any ideas?
<sanotehu> back
<fdoving> sanotehu: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=keyboard+resume&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<fdoving> that was a long url.
<sanotehu> fdoving, thanks!
<fdoving> wow.
<fdoving> go launchpad :)
<fdoving> sanotehu: there are a few with much about the same reported issue.
<awag> can anyone help me with a gutsy upgrade problem?
<jpatrick> awag: what's troubling you?
<awag> i'm using adept to upgrade, and i kept getting errors about the debconf and x11-common packages not being able to be upgraded
<awag> and so i read on a forum to do dpkg --configure -a
<awag> and i did that and rebooted
<awag> and it got past the part where it does the debconf and x11 packages
<jpatrick> awag: did you 'apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<awag> but now it gives me an error about a python package
<awag> i did kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<awag> should i do the apt-get dist-upgrade instead?
<jpatrick> try and see what it says
<jpatrick> and maybe 'update' first
<awag> ok
<awag> it says because i have unmet dependencies i should use apt-get -f install
<awag> should i do apt-get -f dist-upgrade ?
<jpatrick> -f install
<awag> ok
<awag> ok the dist-update is working now
<awag> just downloading stuff, but hopefully it won't have the same problems i had before
<awag> do you think the other problems were because i was using adept?
<jpatrick> awag: no, I did I successful upgrade with it today
<awag> oh
<awag> if this doesn't work i guess i will just install from the cd
<Lure> Riddell: I would say that digikam from my ppa is also fine for upload
<Lure> more testers appreciated still
<awag> jpatrick: it wants to know if i want to keep my `/etc/login.defs' or replace it, what should i do?
<jpatrick> awag: no idea what that file does.. replace should be ok
<ScottK> awag: In general unless it's a config file that you've modified, you should replace it.
<awag> ok
<awag> thanks
<jpatrick> Lure: installing
<Lure> jpatrick: ta
<Riddell> Lure: uploading
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
<davmor2> Riddell: do you know if bryce has uploaded the intel fix for bug 151311 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151311 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "DPI in kubuntu incorrect on xorg-video-driver-intel" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151311
<Riddell> davmor2: I've not heard anything
<Riddell> since he won't be around until monday evening we may be as well to try and clean it up without him
<davmor2> I know nothing
<ScottK> Wasn't there a xserver-xorg-video-intel build queued up earlier today?
<davmor2> scottK: there is indeed :)
<ScottK> Dunno what's in it, but it is there.
<jpatrick> Lure: looks good, but I think I'm too late..
<davmor2> don't know if it is the fix yet but I'll find out monday night :)
<Lure> jpatrick: not too late, it still need approval to get in.. ;-)
<jpatrick> ++ from me if I count
<Lure> davmor2: I have just seen similar bug as yours on ati and there the conslusion is that panel has wrong edid entry and that driver cannot do much
<Lure> davmor2: ati developer said it is obvious that 21 is in cm and it should be in mm (=210)
<davmor2> Lure: no idea but it I'm almost certain your right.  However bryce added a patch to the bug and it seem to of rectified the issue :)
<Lure> davmor2: that patch is ugly - I am concerned that it may break dpi elsewhere (not break in your terms, but switch to 96 dpi even though it is not)
<davmor2> Pass I'm just happy that it works now :)
<Riddell> Lure: better than having a dpi of 100x800 or whatever it was
<Lure> Riddell: I know, it will help davmor2, but may change fonts for many other users potentially
<nixternal> Riddell: I just finished the Kubuntu Documentation package, worked out all of the kinks, tested the hell out of it, and I am uploading it to my server so you can grab and commit the final package for Gutsy! \o/
<mhb> Riddell: still alive?
<Riddell> mhb: briefly
<Riddell> nixternal: great
<davmor2> Lure: true and a proper fixed would be nice.  But for now I'm happy that I have a working system :)
<mhb> Riddell: I've done a small presentation thingie in the train that you may want to take a look at ... just let me upload it
<Lure> davmor2: I know, I am just a bit concern about such last minute changes that impact all drivers
<davmor2> Lure: I reported back in tribe 5
<Lure> davmor2: but more than I think about it, benefit of patch is bigger than potential danger of it
<Lure> davmor2: yep, sometimes bugs are not addressed for long time and they get escalated very late
* Lure is also pushing last minutes fixes now instead of couple of weeks ago ;-)
<davmor2> Lure: But that is what the rc is for isn't it ;)
<Lure> davmor2: problem is that there is only one week between rc and release ;-)
<Lure> davmor2: but actually I only had this week to work on fixes (travelling for most of other weeks of gutsy cycle)
<mhb> Riddell: mhb.ath.cx/kubuntu/snips.odp
<Riddell> got it, going out now I'm afraid
<ScottK> And there's a fair production lead, so everything has to be uploaded in build in the next ~60 hours
<mhb> Riddell: no problem, there's just one point I wanted to address at UDS, perhaps you could do that for me
<mhb> Riddell: so read it sometime later and tell me if you could
<davmor2> Lure: no it isn't a week :P we start testing again monday night :)
<nosrednaekim> lol
<Lure> Riddell: no need to be afraid for going out ;-)
<davmor2> unless it's halloween :D
<jjesse> evening
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/tmp
<nixternal> there you go!
<nixternal> wasabi jjesse
<jjesse> long week at the Altiris developer confrence
<nixternal> have fun?
<jjesse> just recovering from the nighlty parties and being in sessions from 8am to 7pm :(
<mhb> jjesse: lucky you
<mhb> :o)
<jjesse> its a great time actually but man i'm tired
<mhb> the only conference I can attend easily is the Microsoft Fest at our uni
<jjesse> i had to attend because of work
<jjesse> so i didn't "get" to attend it was work all week long
<lontra> has the konqueror profile gone back to the default konqueror profile in 7.10?
<jjesse> ok this is a bit frustrating, on the two computers i have (both running gutsy) i'm not getting full page loads
<mhb> good night folks, and have a nice weekened
<jjesse> when i boot into windows i don't have this problem
<rouzic> Hi everybodi!
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-13
<genii> echo cappuccino >/dev/coffee
<jjesse> wow i'm so full from dinner
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/tmp  -- don't forget about the kubuntu-docs final upload for Gutsy
* nixternal beds
<emonkey-f> are this kde4 beta3 packages which are in the gutsy Repos?
<emonkey-f> there's an update to 3.94 ...
<mhb> good morning fellow kubuntuers
<emonkey-p> maybe there is a wrong dependencie with kde4-base and libsoprano3/4
<stdin> kde4base should depend on libsoprano4 (and libsoprano4 should replace libsoprano3)
<gemidjy> in kubuntu gutsy when multimedia key is pressed (say: volume up/down) a nice progressbar appears which overrides the default (and ugly) kde progressbar...is there patch for KDE somewhere?
<Jucato> gemidjy: it's a patch for KMilo that was taken somewhere from kde-apps.org
<gemidjy> great, will search for it now
<uga> Jucato: oh my... that may explain why it's broken?
<uga> Jucato: (0%-11%)
<uga> the volume never goes beyond 11% for me
* Jucato doesn't know, doesn't have multimedia keys
* uga sends multimedia keys to Jucato 
<mhb> uga: no
<uga> mhb: any idea what's happenning?
<uga> it always goes just 1 step up
<uga> never more
<uga> one up, one down
<mhb> uga: not sure ... it works fine here.
<uga> uhm okay...
<mhb> uga: that means it's hardware-specific
<jpatrick> works fine here too
<uga> it must be a bad keyboard layout then. I wonder what the key is mapped to
<uga> what was the X app to display each mouse and kb event?
<uga> oh, nm, it's xev
<mhb> uga: try "xev" and then hold the buttons
<mhb> if it registers more pushes
<uga> yeah, did that, but sounds like it works: state 0x10, keycode 176 (keysym 0x1008ff13, XF86AudioRaiseVolume), same_screen YES,
<uga> AudioRaise
<mhb> so xev shows several pushes, but kmilo (which will be triggered) won't ?
<uga> sounds like so
<mhb> uga: I think "file a bug" is the solution
<mhb> uga: we'll triage it through there
<uga> mhb: the bug was filed years ago according to google
<uga> I've seen tons of comments on this issue
<mhb> uga: even better, would you share some links with us?
<uga> mhb: just found the report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+sourhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/118723ce/kdeutils/+bug/118723
<mhb> bug 118723
<mhb> ubotu timed out, strange
<uga> ouch, stupid multi-paste
<uga> mhb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/118723
<uga> sorry, I was on the phone and I didn't notice the paste went wrong
<Dekans|screen> i have some trouble with launchpad so i'd like to say it here
<Dekans|screen> i don't know if it's already reported
<Dekans|screen> but the kubuntu restricted-manager needs i386 kernel
<Dekans|screen> no way with i686 for 3D acceleration .....
<Dekans|screen> (on gutsy RC)
<mhb> Dekans|screen: hmm, perhaps the driver provider doesn't distribute 686 drivers?
<mhb> Dekans|screen: I don't think it's restricted-manager's fault, at least not the KDE frontend I did
<jpatrick> uga: vas a aKamdey-es?
<Dekans|screen> mhb: i just compiled the nvidia binary driver, no prob
<Dekans|screen> and nvidia-glx package depends on i386 kernel too
<emonkey> Is there a draft for the kde4beta3 news which we can translate?
<mikkael> is the kde 3 from riddell's ppa now the same as in gutsy ?
<jpatrick> mikkael: 3.5.8 was uploaded
<emonkey> I mean the kde 3.94 packages (kde4)
<mikkael> jpatrick: thanks
<jpatrick> mikkael: bitte
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee....
<Hobbsee> hi, what's up?
* mhb is down
<mhb> :o)
<jpatrick> mhb: ah, come on, there's always next year
* Hobbsee hugs mhb
<mhb> jpatrick: right, except you don't get invited every year, you know :o)
<jpatrick> right..
<Hobbsee> mhb: yeah, but hopefully they'll offer it to you again
<mhb> well, no harm done.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you around?
<jpatrick> mhb: are there no local parties in your area?
<mhb> anyone interested in partition managers? I have created a little presentation yesterday and I would like to hear your suggestions.
<mhb> mhb.ath.cx/kubuntu/snips.odp
<mhb> jpatrick: unfortunately, there are none.
<Hobbsee> mhb: possibly.
<mhb> jpatrick: I suggested on the local forums that they throw a release party, but nobody was interested much
<jpatrick> mhb: oh, not even a little get-together? I have the CatalanTeam and aKamdey-es :|
<mhb> the presentation correlates with my Hardy plan: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-partition-manager
<Jucato> mhb: sounds nice! I wish you good luck :)
<Hobbsee> mhb: nice!
<mhb> thanks Jucato, Hobbsee
<Tm_T> 3.5.8 in gutsy?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Tm_T> thanks, exception?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> it helps, having two kde people on the release team.
<Jucato> (ab)use of power/influence? :)
<mhb> Riddell: did you manage to enable the translation of kde-guidance module names in systemsettings?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: not at all.
<Jucato> hehe j/k :)
<Jucato> thanks for the 3.5.8
<Jucato> at least a reason to smile this week :)
<Tm_T> :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> :)
<mhb> :I
<Jucato> :(
<mhb> being involved in translations is the worst job I have ever done for OSS
<uga> the worst thing you've done, or the thing you've done worst?
<Jucato> user support is both my best and worst (and only?)
<Hobbsee> mhb: why?
<uga> Hobbsee: if you've ever done it, it's painful
<mhb> (in Ubuntu) you get sarcastic comments because of: bugs caused by Rosetta, bugs caused by incorrect i18n of applications ... typos that are made upstream are attributed to Ubuntu because several people spread the word that "Ubuntu keeps all to itself"
* Hobbsee only speaks english, and a little german.
<uga> it takes ages translating a single program properly
<Hobbsee> mhb: ugh.
<uga> mhb: bugs caused by i18n?????
<uga> not sure how one translates non-kde apps, but if that can break translations, then maybe it's the translation system that is broken
<mhb> uga: yes, like several modules names in systemsettings in Kubuntu cannot be translated
<mhb> uga: or Dolphin - it seems the translation of Dolphin didnt make it into the language packs
<mhb> but the ones who will get criticized for that are the translators
<mhb> uga: its not just kde apps, because .desktop files have to be translated statically and several apps dont use gettext
<uga> ah, right
<uga> mhb: are you into kde4 translations team at all?
<uga> I believe kbabel is gone, and not sure how people do those, now
<Jucato> isn't kaider the new translation thingamajig?
<uga> uhm... kaider... iirc that was some playground app, right?
<uga> yes, checking google it's a KBabel replacement. You're right. a SoC project
<uga|away> uhm, I've never seen a linux box freezing this bad for ages
<mhb> oooh, kbabel replacemente!
<mhb> I wanted one of those ages ago
<uga> mhb: hehe, like a kid with a new lollypop
<mhb> uga: exactly! :o)
<nosrednaekim> shouldn't that be :o-)--  ?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: what's up?
<Jucato> 'nite all
<nixternal> k'nite :p
<Jucato> haha :)
<Jucato> you made me smile today... 2nd smile of the day :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: what did you send to the reporter?
<nixternal> I can forward that to you right now
<nixternal> you are talking about my interview answers right?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah
<jjesse> hello
<jjesse> what interview?
<nixternal> with O'Reilly Media
<jjesse> linky?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: unmoderated your post, btw
<jjesse> Hobbsee: oh thanks, sorry for the size
<Hobbsee> no problem
<Hobbsee> what was it?  gpg key?
<Hobbsee> oh, a picture with it
<jjesse> yeah i'm having tons of problems w/ konqi
<nixternal> jjesse: Hobbsee and I are still answering the questions...well I think I finished mine, and Hobbsee gets to give a female prospective
* Hobbsee hasnt replied yet
<jjesse> nixternal: cool, looking forward to reading it :)
<nixternal> which I tend to forget, she is the highest ranking, and one female DEV!! :)
<mhb> nixternal: what was the interview about?
<nixternal> s/one/only
<nixternal> mhb: MOTU
<Hobbsee> Could you share a bit of your own story? what your role is? what your
<Hobbsee> activities are?  I notice your involvement in Amarok - that would be great
<Hobbsee> to discuss! Is there a short story on how it found it's way into Ubuntu and
<Hobbsee> how it has moved through the 7.10 development / release process? what were
<Hobbsee> the recent bugs / how were they found / who fixed them / how did fixes get
<Hobbsee> reintegrated into Gutsy?
<Hobbsee> Some insight into your own strategy for what happens when 7.10 ships would
<Hobbsee> be interesting: Do you immediately begin to look forward to HH, or do you
<Hobbsee> continue to work on GG for a period of time?
<nixternal> wow, I told him you were pretty much God, and he nailed you with questions
<Hobbsee> i should do laserjock's behind MOTU interview too
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> nixternal: good ansewrs
<jjesse> wow 121 nights in a marriott hotel since march 1st
<Hobbsee> ouch
<jjesse> yup big time ouch
<nixternal> Hobbsee: oh, and btw, he is going to pimp Kubuntu for us :)
<Hobbsee> woot :)
* mhb wants an interview, too :o)
<mhb> (nah, just kidding)
<Hobbsee> mhb: well, i can point your name too :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: would be a good time to pimp MOTU too
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I did pimp it a bit in my answers, but yes, pimping it some more definitely wouldn't hurt
<Hobbsee> yup
<nixternal> I think I need to do a MOTU themed blog
<nixternal> post
<Hobbsee> yeah, i think having a motu interview would help
<Tin_K> Nice RC, I've installed it yestarday
<Tin_K> (on a free partition, just in case...)
<ScottK> nixternal: Any chance you could look at ktoon.  It's dead broke in Gutsy and Debian has a new version.
<nixternal> I can do that...do I need to file a UVF for it?
<Tin_K> there is one little thing... In accesibility, Activation gestures, could you unmark 'use gestures to activate...' ? ALL my linux users (in general ex windows users) some day, sooner or later, call me saying that the keyboard is not working... Because of Slow keys.
<mhb> when's gutsy due? 7 days or so?
<jjesse> 18th i thought?
<jjesse> where is your gutsy counter?
<mhb> I have some free time today and tomorrow, and I can't stand the current kubuntu.org page :o)
<jjesse> yeah?  what's the new one look like then?
<jjesse> :)
<ScottK> nixternal: First need to find out if the new version works.
<ScottK> Then if it works, do the UVFe.
<nixternal> what doesn't work with our version right now?
<ScottK> nixternal: See Bug #144568
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144568 in ktoon "ktoon not start (core dumped)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144568
<ScottK> So working at all would apparently be a big improvement.
<nixternal> roger
<eljefe__> hello, i want to test the upgrade.  i followed the instructions but it isn't doing anything after giving me the release notes for the 6.06 version (!!!), then telling me to click [Finish]  to start... after clicking, noting happened, just back to Adept.
<Tin_K> The slow keys thing... Isn't it the right place to ask?
<eljefe> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eljefe> i have!
<eljefe> there is nothing there about Gutsy...
<jjesse> eljefe: i think that gets updated upon release?
<jjesse> its interesting watching the index size of strigi
<mhb> Tin_K: hmm, we could (not for gutsy, but for hardy at least) ... but there are some problems with that. What is the default behaviour in "vanilla" KDE?
<jjesse> grows really big and then shrinks
<eljefe> maybe so
<eljefe> but the instructions for the Gutsy upgrade fail me.
<eljefe> is there any way to test/force the upgrade?
<jjesse> yeah there is trying to remember the page for upgrading
<Tin_K> I'm not sure... But I think that if someone needs slow keys, they will find the option in Accesibility.
<nosrednaekim> eljefe: of course... you can always do it from the command line
<jjesse> nixternal: do you have notes on the upgrad as part of the rc announcment?
<nixternal> there is a link to the wiki page about upgrading
<Tin_K> everyone I know has had that problem. The slow keys activating with a gesture...
<Tin_K> they call me: the keyboard doesn't work anymore!
<eljefe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades tells me to follow instructions, which don't work.  After clicking Version Upgrade and installing a few packages, its over.
<eljefe> and i've read that Adept has different/better algorhythems for upgrades, that apt-get doesn't have.
<nosrednaekim> eljefe: thats true...
<jjesse> wow i've had nothing but problems trying to build fedora in a vm
<jjesse> this sucks
<nixternal> you aren't missing much
<jjesse> yeah but the software i consult on supports redhat and suse only
<ScottK> Maybe you need to do a port?
<jjesse> ScottK: properitary software first of all 2nd i got it working in kubuntu already, but there are things that don't work as well
<ScottK> Ah.  Nevermind ...
<jjesse> afk for the rest of the afternoon...
<mluser>  Is it possible to disable the switch user feature on the screen saver?
<_StefanS_> evening
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ping?
<_StefanS_> Lure_: guess what, the brightness up/down is broken on the dell aswell
<_StefanS_> Lure_: so it might be general problem
<coreymon77> umm
<coreymon77> isnt rc candidates a little redundant
<coreymon77> ?
<mhb> coreymon77: not sure I get what you mean
<mhb> _StefanS_: brightness doesn't work in what way?
<_StefanS_> mhb: like not at all.
<mhb> _StefanS_: even through g-pm ?
<_StefanS_> mhb: why would I have g-pm running in kde ? :)
<_StefanS_> mhb: no.
<_StefanS_> mhb: dont know I mean
<mhb> _StefanS_: not g-p-m, g-pm (guidance-powermanager)
<_StefanS_> ah
<_StefanS_> adjusting sliders in kde-guidance-pm works fine as its AFAIK using hal
<coreymon77> mhb: in the topic is says test rc candidates
<coreymon77> mhb: rc stands for release candidate
<coreymon77> mhb: so isnt rc candidate redundant?
<mhb> coreymon77: no
<mhb> coreymon77: outdated information maybe, but not redundant
<mhb> coreymon77: it is a candidate (build) for a RC release
<coreymon77> oh
<mhb> _StefanS_: then macbooks have the same problem
<_StefanS_> mhb: donno, I havent had a chance to ask tonio as he has one of those
<_StefanS_> on the dell 212(bright up) and 101(bright down) has no XF86* binding
<mhb> _StefanS_: I know, I have it right here ,right now
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> well kmilo doesn't work, but kde-g-pm does
<nosrednaekim> hmmmm are there any plans for having a KDE4 liveCD for hardy?
<_StefanS_> mhb: I made that patch to test it by mapping LaunchD+E and let kmilo use dcop to contact kde-g-pm
<_StefanS_> mhb: unfortunately it didnt work that well
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-14
<mhb> nixternal: up?
<nixternal> ya
<mhb> nixternal: have you got some time?
<nixternal> sure
<mhb> good, I'll PM you
<nixternal> roger
<Mez> who's roger ?
<nixternal> you are roger
<nixternal> ;p
<nixternal> how goeth the Mez?
<nixternal> so...are we working on a KDE 4 port of the pult yet?
* nixternal goes to watch borat
<mhb> nixternal: hehe, you lazy americans :o)
<nixternal> why is that?
<nixternal> but yes, we are lazy...that is why we are the "fattest" country in the world
<mhb> nixternal: europeans setting accounts for you at two in the morning and you go watch borat :o)
<mhb> nixternal: just kidding, enjoy the show
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I was told it was hillarious, so I need to find out if that is true :)
<nixternal> better than working on this c++ homework
<mhb> nixternal: right, you can tell us afterwards ... I haven't seen it either
<nixternal> gonna make some popcorn...back in a bit..I am sure you will be sleeping, so if I don't see ya, k'nite :)
<uga> > real    16m17.393s
<uga> > user    43m11.422s
<uga> > sys     7m30.788s
<uga> nice, real short time to build kde4 from scratch =)
<uga> (kdesupport/kdelibs/kdepimlibs/kdebase)
<uga> it used to take much more than that for just kdelibs in my previous box...
<mhb> ryanakca: poke
<ryanakca> pong
<mhb> ryanakca: wow, you're here
* ryanakca notes that the groupware server is on his TODO list.
<mhb> ryanakca: no, not that
<mhb> :o)
* ryanakca nods, continue ;)
<jjesse> still?  i thought you were done w/ that
<ryanakca> no, I just have to mail out the logins
<mhb> ryanakca: how's your content-writing skills recently?
<ryanakca> mhb: umm... depends on the article/text
<mhb> ryanakca: I'll explain.
<ryanakca> jjesse: I can scan the list and send it to you, and you can help me mail them out if you wish ;) (there's only 40 or so)
<mendred> to the kubuntu devel team: you guys rock, 3.5.8 is smooth and fast..and this is on an 5 yr old laptop WITH compiz-fusion running...thanks guys!!!
<nixternal> mendred: no, thank you!
<mhb> the man who never sleeps is back :o)
<mhb> good morning everyone
<jpatrick> moin
<jpatrick> anything new?
<mhb> jpatrick: oh yes, but I am afraid I don't want to go public with it yet
<jpatrick> mhb: ah, more funny controversy..
<mhb> jpatrick: hehe, nothing really *that* controversial ... I am just doing some updates for the kubuntu.org site, and I want to keep them a secret
<jpatrick> I think I have an idea what it is but I'll keep quite
<emonkey-p> mhb: Is there any draft we can already translate? Normally we have some hours delay but it would be great if it's possible to do translate before the release of the announcement. (kubuntu-de.org)
<mhb> emonkey-p: yeah, that'd be splendid, unfortunately I don't do announcements. nixternal usually does.
<emonkey-p> ok... I just thought you're doing right know something like an announcment. We'll see if we can link us into nixternals process. :)
<emonkey-p> thx anyway
<Pr370r14n0> hi
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Pr370r14n0> anyone knows a repo with snapshots of kde4?
<Pr370r14n0> newer than beta2
<Hobbsee> beta 3 is in gutsy
<Pr370r14n0> yes
<Pr370r14n0> your are right
<Pr370r14n0> but im refering to packages of the svn
<Pr370r14n0> not releses
<Pr370r14n0> sorry
<Pr370r14n0> (my english is poor, like you can see) ;)
<Hobbsee> okay, then not for kubuntu
<Hobbsee> nixternal: was looking into it, but i dont know if he ever did it
<Dekans|screen> beta 3 in gutsy ?
<emonkey-p> it looks like, but there is no announcement and I think not all required packages are in already
<emonkey-p> but there are some 3.94 packages
<Dekans|screen> \o/
<Dekans|screen> coming soon
<emonkey-p> I think so yes
<Hobbsee> yes, there are in
<Hobbsee> and due to a lovely launchpad bug, they never hit gutsy-changes ML
<Hobbsee> all the required packages should be in, if i got them all
<Dekans|screen> GG
<Hobbsee> ?
<Dekans|screen> it's good
<Dekans|screen> i reinstall nvidia driver and i try it :p
<emonkey-p> Hobbsee: I don't see the kde4base 3.94 for x86
<Dekans|screen> i see 3.93 but i'm on french repos
<emonkey-p> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kde4base/
<emonkey-p> here you see some 3.94 packages
<Hobbsee> emonkey-p: i doubt they've built yet.
<Dekans|screen> since gutsy upgrade i have no disk manager utility
<Dekans|screen> and some others modules of kcontrol
<Hobbsee> do you have python2.5-dev installed?
* Hobbsee wonders if that bug got reopened, and fixed properly
<Dekans|screen> no
<Dekans|screen> heu
* marseillai wonder why katapult never wanted to launch kwrite ?
<Hobbsee> marseillai: no desktop file for kwrite.
<marseillai> Hobbsee: is it a bug or a feature ?
<Hobbsee> the fact that it doesnt have a desktop file is a feature, the fact that katapult needs desktop files for programs to come up in it at all is a bug.
<marseillai> Hobbsee: why do we want kwrite to not havec .desktop  file
<Hobbsee> marseillai: so that we dont have 10+ text editors listed in the menu.
<Hobbsee> marseillai: and because we use kate
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> that's a good reason
<marseillai> Hobbsee: may be we should not install kwrite by default?
* emonkey likes kate very
<marseillai> and add a .desktop to kwrite ?
* marseillai likes both of them
<Hobbsee> marseillai: hm.  some people like kwrite.
<marseillai> Hobbsee: i like it but i like to have a .desktop to my apps so if i like it and want to use it i can install it
<marseillai> i can understand we don't want to have two editor in the menu but why install two of them and hide one ?
* buz wonders about the libsoprano issue when trying to upgrade kde4?
* Hobbsee wonders if anyone's even tried that yet
<Hobbsee> most are focussing on kde3 for the release.
* Jucato doesn't know what he's focusing on or how...
<Jucato> I'm guessing there won't be a meeting before the release right?
<Hobbsee> probably not, no :(
* Hobbsee has been disorganised.
<Hobbsee> last week was effectively wasted, and i'm not sure why
<Jucato> it's ok. I've been scattered myself
<Jucato> join the club :)
<Jucato> although I can afford to be disorganized
<Jucato> and it seems I can afford to disappear for a few days too :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it seems that i *have* been disappearing some what, because people keep asking when i'm going to show up on irc again
<Hobbsee> buz: telling us wha tthe libsoprano issue is might help
<Jucato> yeah, remember the time I got worried when you didn't show up for 24 hours (which you said was 28)? :)
<Hobbsee> :)
* Jucato still doesn't know what to do...
<Jucato> moin jpatrick
<Hobbsee> hiya jpatrick
<Hobbsee> Jucato: about?
<Jucato> life :)
<jpatrick> moin Jucato
<jpatrick> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ah, yes.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: 42.
<jpatrick> lol
<Jucato> ah yes :)
<Jucato> hahah
<buz> trying to install kde4base-dev yields
<buz> Seek (typical)
<buz>  10.6 W
<buz>    Read/Write (typical)
<buz>  9.5 W
<buz>    Idle (typical)
<buz>  8.2 W
<buz>    Standby (typical)
<buz>  0.7/1.2 W
<buz>    Sleep (typical)
<buz>  0.7/1.2 W
<buz> ooops
<buz> wrong buffer
<buz> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<buz>   libsoprano4: Conflicts: libsoprano3 but 0.9.0~snapshot~2007-07-09-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<buz> that's on gutsy ;)
<jpatrick> I installed libsoprano fine yesterday :>
<buz> i can install libsoprano4 just fine on its own
<buz> something about the dependencies of kde4base-dev is wrong
<Hobbsee> ew, pastebin.
<buz> or maybe its recursively
<buz> full paste http://pastebin.ca/736303
<Hobbsee> buz: you need to remove libsoprano3
<buz> i have
<buz> doesnt help
<Hobbsee> why?
<buz> well i figured if it conflicts, i may just as well get rid of it
<buz> seeing that nothing i have installed seems to depend on it
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<buz> but didnt help
<Hobbsee> why did it not help?
* jpatrick gives up on ksquirrel
<Jucato> skuirrel...
* jpatrick looks for another kapp to package
<Jucato> tasty menu? domino (style)?
<jpatrick> aplg is doing tasty menu
<Jucato> ok...
<Jucato> hm... semantik? (kdissert's successor)
<Jucato> although that's a Qt app technically
<jpatrick> which domino (on -look.org) do you want? :)
<Jucato> there's only one domino actually
<Jucato> the rest are themes
<Jucato> anyway, just thinking from the top of my head...
<Jucato> and right now, that head isn't reliable
* n8k99 waves at Hobbsee and Jucato
<Hobbsee> hiya n8k99
* Jucato drowns before n8k99's eyes
<n8k99> oh my!
* Hobbsee rescues Jucato
<Jucato> that's Hobbsee's line...
<Jucato> formerly..
<Jucato> oh wait, that was "oh dear"
<Jucato> danke Hobbsee
<n8k99> whew! good thing there is Hobbsee!
<Jucato> ey kool, Mez is on Planet KDE now too :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<jpatrick> woah, it's going to be fun trying to get this build system to work
<Mez> Jucato, BACK on planet KDE
<Jucato> ah ok
<Jucato> sorry
<buz> Hobbsee: because i still get the same error about libsoprano3 and 4 being in conflict
<Hobbsee> are you removing libsoprano3, or trying to add libsoprano4?
<buz> trying to install kde4base-dev which depends on one of them
<buz> recursively i think
<Hobbsee> hm, kde4base depends on libsoprano3
<buz> maybe some other kde4 element depends on 4 then
<Hobbsee> kdelibs5 does
<buz> so that's the issue
<Hobbsee> oh, neat.
<buz> is that beta3 already, btw? if so, it better be fixed before that is announced ;)
<Hobbsee> oh, i know what this will be
<Hobbsee> oh, nyah
<Hobbsee> how can i list the build deps of a package?
<Hobbsee> without downloading it?
* Hobbsee looks thru man grep-dctrl
<Hobbsee> oh, way cool.  i've inadvertantly caused this bug, too.
<Hobbsee> buz: what you didnt say was the fact that kde4base was the old version, and not the beta3.
<gnomefreak> latest updates for 3.5.8 wants to remove kde4base and such
<buz> i must have missed that
<buz> but i did upgrade several times
<buz> i mean package lists
<buz> so i'm using whatever is on the server, reall
<buz> y
<Hobbsee> buz: yeah, and it hasnt all built yet
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: does it now?  why?
<gnomefreak> no im guessing update for kdelibs5
<buz> yeah it's probably that
<gnomefreak> apt-get is just removing them
<Hobbsee> wish i'd noticed that *before* looking further into it.
<buz> kde 3.5.8 itself did not seem to care about kde4 one bit
<gnomefreak> libportaudio0 libsoprano4  these are not kde so im not positive im guessing its kdelibs5
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: do you have a useful pastebin, or do you expect me to be psychic?
<gnomefreak> lol i can give you what it tells me
<buz> it just so happens that kde4 beta 3 parts hit the repos at the same time
<gnomefreak> oh good time to fail you sob
<gnomefreak> brb
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/218710
<gnomefreak> once i run it i can attempt to install them and let you know
<Hobbsee> buz: than kde 3.5.8?  they didnt.
<buz> well it depends how often you upgrade ;)
<gnomefreak> i think i found it
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ah yeah.  that'll sort itself out.  same problem as above, pretyt much
<gnomefreak> kde4base Replaces: kdelibs5 (<< 3.93.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1), kde4base-dev (<< 3.91.0-0ubuntu2)
<gnomefreak> assuming that is it
<Hobbsee> no, that's not the problem
<Hobbsee> it's that they depend on libsoprano3, which doesnt exist anymore.
<Hobbsee> well, it does, but it's conflicted and replaced by ls4
<gnomefreak> so libsoprano3 is the reason?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> and the packages havent built yet to update that
<gnomefreak> ah i thought they were E17 packages
<Hobbsee> libsoprano?  nah
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: for you questions above about showing build-deps without downloading doesnt apt have a --show flag or the like
<Hobbsee> grep-dctrl does it, i found.
<Hobbsee> it probably does too, actually
<gnomefreak> ty will install dctrl-tools when updates are done to play with it
<ryanakca> mhb: ping
<mluser-home> Why does kde show up as 3.5.8 when it has not been released yet?
<gnomefreak> mluser-home: you are using the PPA repo
<gnomefreak> 3.5.8 was released or will be in a week or so no?
* gnomefreak thought last week it was released
<mluser-home> Yes.. it will be released soon, but my kde is already showing up as 3.5.8
<mluser-home> Not that I mind.. just curious :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: will be released on monday
<gnomefreak> mluser-home: only if using the ppa
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: ty
<Hobbsee> mluser-home: because of when our freeze is.
<mluser-home> Ahhhh, ok.. makes sense
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it's in gutsy archive now, not just ppa
<gnomefreak> it is?
<gnomefreak> well damn
<mluser-home> A sneaky way of getting around the freeze?
<gnomefreak> brb takes ppa lines out
<mluser-home> lol
<gnomefreak> that would explain the masive updates the last 2 days
<gnomefreak> never even looked at version
<nixternal> Hobbsee: is Riddell gone for the weekend or something? We need to get kubuntu-docs uploaded before it is to late, otherwise we won't have translations
<Hobbsee> nixternal: likely.
<Hobbsee> hasnt it b een uploaded?
<nixternal> not -5
* nixternal looks just to make sure though cuz changes is broke
<Hobbsee> why is changes broke?
<nixternal> according to LP, 7.10-4 is the latest in the repos
<nixternal> I have no idea, I just heard it was
<Hobbsee> oh, you read -motu
* Hobbsee broke it.
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> hahaha
<Hobbsee> no really!
<nixternal> how did you break it?
<Hobbsee> i hit "accept"
<nixternal> heh
<Hobbsee> the UI from launchpad for accepting packages doesnt seem to generate mail, as we discovered last night, after i'd done ~20 packages.
<Hobbsee> it's all working now
<nixternal> groovy
<Hobbsee> just means that i cant accept things :P
<ryanakca> hehe ;)
* ryanakca html-izes the FAQ for drupal
<ryanakca> nixternal: umm... do we still need the breezy documentation?
<ryanakca> (adding MP3 support, etc for breezy)
<nixternal> ryanakca: no
<ryanakca> nixternal: ok
<uga> uhm... I wonder if translations could be handled by google for those untranslated docs. They'd be broken docs for sure, but at least half readable
<uga> with a note on top: warning: this text was autotranslated by ...
<Hobbsee> nixternal: if you point me at a tarball really quickly, i can just upload it
<Hobbsee> or otherwise email me
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp
<Hobbsee> is it sane?
<nixternal> yes
<Hobbsee> good
<uga> nixternal: man, is that guy in the pic, you? because I know somebody that looks 99% like him
<uga> shame I don't have a picture around to show =)
<nixternal> nope, that is to skinny to be me :)
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: if you're still there, do you know if we kept the amarok-install-mp3-support-script in 7.04 and 7.10?
<Hobbsee> we did, and the amarok guys even fixed it so it doesnt freeze
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: cool, thanks
* ryanakca updates the documentation on help.u.c
<uga> nixternal: hehe
<jjesse> uga: i've met nixternal and that is way to skinny to be him :0
* jjesse ducks and heads afk
<nixternal> ass
<nixternal> :p
<Hobbsee> oh, come on...
<Hobbsee> this thing is *stilL* going
<nixternal> what is that?
<Hobbsee> the docs
<nixternal> if you are building the docs package, go take a break, it has a thousand translation files to work through
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> it takes anywhere from 15 to 30 minutes on average
<Hobbsee> nah, i'm just trying to upload the damned thing.
<Hobbsee> it'd build faster than it'd upload, probably
<nixternal> oh...ya the tarball is a biggen
<nixternal> you should have seen edgy docs build w/o 1 dep...hours it took
<nixternal> it still built correctly, but just took so long
<Hobbsee> ew
<nixternal> I think with Hardy, I am going to go back to using the "About Kubuntu" page for the firefox homepage though...I don't like the configuration of it, and if it continues having issues with the translations, then I will definitely rip it
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Hobbsee> Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<Hobbsee>   kubuntu-docs_7.10-5.dsc: done.
<Hobbsee>   kubuntu-docs_7.10-5.tar.gz: done.
<Hobbsee>   kubuntu-docs_7.10-5_source.changes: done.
<Hobbsee> Successfully uploaded packages.
<Hobbsee> Not running dinstall.
<nixternal> hehe
* Hobbsee heads to bed.
<nixternal> k'nite
<nixternal> thanks to Jucato for that one
* mhb is back
<mhb> no Riddell today?
<mhb> is he on a business trip or something?
<Hobbsee> it's a sunday there still
<mhb> or just enjoying a weekend without internet?
<mhb> Hobbsee: right, here too, but it's unusal for him not to be online the whole weekend, so I had to ask
<Hobbsee> true
<uga> mhb: [19:18]  [Whois]  Riddell has been idle for 1 hour, 26 minutes, and 58 seconds.
<uga> just one hour
<uga> he's alive somewhere
<mhb> ryanakca: poke, just got home
<ryanakca> mhb: pong
<mhb> ryanakca: FAQ, nicey
<mhb> thanks
* ryanakca forgets his question... 
<ryanakca> not done yet
* ryanakca is adding the anchors
<ryanakca> oh yeah, the question was how to get the FAQ in the menu bar to point to my page... but I figured it out after browsing the admin pannel for a while
<mhb> ryanakca: great :o)
<mhb> ryanakca: if you don't know anything else, just ask, I am quite familiar with drupals
* ryanakca nods, will do :)
<ryanakca> mhb: feel like looking at the faq page and helping me figure out why it only takes the first 6 anchors?
<mhb> ryanakca: frankly, when it comes to "feeling like", I still feel kind of disappointed (and insulted) because of not being given a visa ...
<mhb> ryanakca: but yes, I'd be happy to help you
<ryanakca> a visa to where?
<mhb> ryanakca: oh, you don't know? I thought I have complained more than enough here :o)
<mhb> ryanakca: http://mhb.ath.cx/blog/english/enjoy-the-uds-without-me/
<mhb> ryanakca: FAQ fixed, you had the first <a href=""></a> and then <a name=""></a>, which was incorrect
* ryanakca hasn't been in here for a while... homework and other fun stuff
<ryanakca> ah, thanks
<mhb> ryanakca: no, thank you
<mhb> nixternal: any chance you will patch those CSS soon-ish? :o)
<mhb> nixternal: I am sorry to be such a bossy tyrant
* ryanakca could volunteer himself to fix it if nixternal is busy and it's a simle patch
<mhb> ryanakca: I would patch it myself, if I had them :o)
<ryanakca> had what, the CSS files?
<mhb> ryanakca: the patches for the CSS files
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> mhb: whoah! I changed the Documentation menu link from node/1 to node/documentation, and I got something that looks like the download page... any idea why? http://mhb.ath.cx/kubuntu/site/node/documentation
<mhb> ryanakca: you should change that from "node/1" to "documentation"
<ryanakca> ah
<mhb> node/documentation is not correct
* ryanakca changes node/faq to faq
<ryanakca> mhb: and, was there an FAQ entry in the side bar, or did I inadvertedly create it?
<mhb> ryanakca: who knows ... content/menu finalization needs to be done with jr
<mhb> ryanakca: don't worry about it
<ryanakca> ok
<ryanakca> mhb: is the <span>@</span> supposed to make jr's email unspammable?
<mhb> ryanakca: I don't know, is that used on the official page?
<ryanakca> dunno, I was just looking at http://mhb.ath.cx/kubuntu/site/shop
<mhb> grrrr
* ryanakca usually just uses mailto: and converts random letters to ascii... not that it helps much, but at least it's a slight deterrent for an idiot script kidde/email harvester
<ryanakca> o mhb
<ryanakca> s/[] o/\/go
<gnomefreak> kdepimlibs5 is broken
<gnomefreak> or not :(
<gnomefreak> rrors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdepimlibs-data_3.94.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<gnomefreak> but sudo apt-get -f install fixed it
<gnomefreak> how does it fix an overwrite issue
<gnomefreak> oh well later guys
<_StefanS_> evening
<mhb> hi _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> mhb: I got a wierd error on the RC cd ... "Screen is not DRI capable.." turns out that kdm_greet
<mhb> _StefanS_: eh?
<_StefanS_> mhb: ah sorry it was for Riddell :D
<_StefanS_> and i forgot a word
<_StefanS_> "crashes"..
<_StefanS_> I must be tired.. (again)
<mhb> _StefanS_: tell me about it
<_StefanS_> :)
<jjesse> back
<ryanakca> does kopete not start for anybody else?
<jjesse> slow day today?
<jjesse> msut be as i think i'm the only one here :)
<mhb> yeah
<mhb> and it's sunday
<jjesse> just a cold and rainy sunday here watching football
<claydoh> Im here but I don't do any devel  stuff, so i don't truly count :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah! youtube working in konqueror! thanks everyone!
<claydoh> really?? sweet
<claydoh> sisnce d3lphin, I haven't used komq much the past few weeks
* claydoh checjks it out
* uga puzzles
<uga> konqui has always worked with youtube here
<Riddell> it's always worked for me
<buz> in feisty it reliably eat up all cpu for me
<nosrednaekim> I mean... its automatic :)
<uga> buz: that's nspluginviewer
<uga> it'll keep doing so
<buz> yeah i know
<buz> actually it doesnt
<uga> buz: I keep killing it now and then
<buz> well it keeps *crashing* now and then ;)
<uga> =)
<buz> but so far it very rarely started eating up all cpu on gutsy
<buz> cant say i got gnash to work, though
<buz> if i could use youtube et al in gnash, i'd kick flash far away
<mhb> evening Riddell
<mhb> did I say something bad?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... the "r" word
<mhb> is it *that* bad? I always thought of it as an honorary title, like "your magnificence"
<nosrednaekim> I have a machine gun and I Riddelled you.... does that sound honorary?
<mhb> :o)
<nosrednaekim> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-06
<apachelogger> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/153175/comments/11
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153175 in kdebase "kubuntu menus scrambled" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<vorian> pic stealer JontheEchidna
<vorian> :P
<apachelogger> vore: huh?
<apachelogger> vorian: even ;-)
 * apachelogger is getting tired
<vorian> apachelogger: jonny boy used my cube shot
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> screenshot recycling
<apachelogger> vorian: if yours was at least good looking :P
<apachelogger> *were
<apachelogger> something with w at least
<vorian> apachelogger: i didn't like it so well
<vorian> i'll work on a cleaner shot
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Colors Of The Wind" by Disney
<vorian> \o/
<apachelogger> uh, nemphis has to blog about the countdown pic
<apachelogger> jonny boy does as well
<ScottK> I'm waiting for someone to steal my screenshot for a blog: http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/1005081116a.jpg
<apachelogger> vorian: go blog about that
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am going to enhance the runtime patch a bit
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> It'll be a few hours if at all before I'm up for some sponsoring tonight.
<vorian> apachelogger: blog about what?
 * claydoh will either unsub (for real) fro K-U maillist, or drop a nuke on it :(
<apachelogger> claydoh: what did they do?
<claydoh> the usual crap whining, and the fact that I am no good at responding well in there
<claydoh> from the same usual suspects for the most part
 * claydoh should waste less time there, spend more in kubuntuforums
<claydoh> its m y job anyway :)(
<apachelogger> claydoh: what are they whining about?
<claydoh> lack of kde3
<claydoh> in intrepid
<apachelogger> cute :)
<claydoh> lack of 'listening to the users'
<ScottK> claydoh: Got that on ubuntu-devel-discuss too.
<claydoh> from the developers
<apachelogger> I love mankind
<apachelogger> I need a tshirt for that
<ScottK> Although I think the kdvi guy has a point.
<claydoh> crying about dophin
<claydoh> still
<ScottK> Dolphin is painful, IMO.
<apachelogger> ScottK also did that :P
<ScottK> I'll join them.
<apachelogger> ScottK: you just need to get used to it
<claydoh> I like it myself
<apachelogger> it actually does most things better than konqueror ever did
<ScottK> Now that I know how to get the 'edit' bar up there so I can actually type in where I want to go, it's looking better.
 * ScottK needs to figure out how to get it to waste less screen space.
<claydoh> using a laptop as my only system and using KDE4 has actually made me a bit more productive
<apachelogger> ScottK: new patch at http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/kdebase-runtime_4.1.2-0ubuntu2_to_ubuntu3.diff
<claydoh> ScottK: yeah, imo the info icon on the left pane is too big
 * apachelogger never uses the panes
<apachelogger> the shortcut thingies can be acces throught he icon in the address bar
<apachelogger> and saves _a lot_ space
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw, there is a setting for the addressbar
<apachelogger> ScottK: settings -> configure -> editable location bar
<claydoh> I like how you can drag the panels areound, have places and Info in tabs on one side,
 * apachelogger never was a fan of pointydragy GUIs
<claydoh> but the info pane makes the placces pane too big
 * claydoh is a gui guy
<apachelogger> then again that might be due to the extreme ranting markey used to do about them
<apachelogger> then again markey used to be a good GUI designer
<apachelogger> ScottK: going to enhance it again ;-)
<claydoh> so do  you guys ignore users' issues and concerns ? ;)
 * claydoh doesn't think so
<apachelogger> I certainly do
<apachelogger> markey also used to say that we know better than users
<claydoh> I have always found at least answers fro you
<apachelogger> then again I think I know better than anyone :P
<claydoh> well there has to be at least a little of that in order to get anything done
<claydoh> the ditro's devel team to me is supposed to provide a sane set of defaults *they* deem to be good
<claydoh> we are free to either use, modify, or go somewhere else
<claydoh> or join in  and hel of course
<apachelogger> I like the last part most :D
<claydoh> I really need to get focused on something useful
<claydoh> I miss hand-writing rpm spec files for wine, back when I used Lycoris
<apachelogger> well
<claydoh> back when they pissed off users by switching to kde3
<apachelogger> I miss being a user :(
<apachelogger> ScottK: enhanced diff at the same url
<ryanakca> apachelogger: you have upload rights to main?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: nope, maybe after tuesday :)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: bummer, good luck :)
<apachelogger> thx
 * apachelogger pokes JontheEchidna with https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.status_upstream=pending_bugwatch&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field
<apachelogger> .tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search
<apachelogger> that is one long url :D
 * ryanakca mumbles something about tinyurl :D
<ryanakca> Would it be worthwhile to stick the kdebase-runtime debian dirs in bazaar/LP ?
<ryanakca> s/dirs/dir/g
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping, could you upload the fix attached to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/278620 please ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278620 in kdebase-workspace "Add language menu in System Settings contains duplicates" [Low,In progress]
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I certainly would like to have all the kde core debian dirs in bazaar
<apachelogger> makes collaboration a lot easier
 * ryanakca nods
<apachelogger> backports as well
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I am going to merge your runtime diff with mine
<ryanakca> apachelogger: okies
<apachelogger> ryanakca: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/kdebase-runtime_4.1.2-0ubuntu2_to_ubuntu3.diff Scott will eventually get round to upload, otherwise jr might have time tomorrow
<ryanakca> apachelogger: splendid... All of our current bzr'd packages are in Merge mode (only debian/ directory is revisioned?)
<ryanakca> correct?
<apachelogger> well
<ScottK> ryanakca: We tried bzr/LP during Gutsy and it was just too slow to be usable.
<apachelogger> note exaclty
<apachelogger> ScottK: gutsy was ages ago though :)
<apachelogger> ryanakca: yes as to you have to use merge mode
<ScottK> Every time I touch it again it seems painfully slow.
<apachelogger> I think pretty much all of them are missing the necessary configs
<apachelogger> so you will actually have to run --merge -e
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, I prefer a slow RCS over no RCS
<ScottK> Pick one I know how to use and we'll talk.
<apachelogger> well
 * ryanakca mumbles something about svn-inject being splendidly simple to use and quite fast
<apachelogger> ScottK: RTFM :P
<apachelogger> bzr got the undeniable advantage that everyone with a lp account can take part
<ScottK> apachelogger: -ENOTIME for an Ubuntu unique VCS.
<apachelogger> everything else would require a seperate login
<ScottK> Yes, I know it's used elsewhere but I've never run into it outside Ubuntu.
<apachelogger> ryanakca: svn is not fast
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think mysql uses it
<apachelogger> but yeah, it is pretty ubuntu unique
 * ryanakca shrugs... it might just be all the rapidly scrolling text that gives me the impression that it's doing a lot, fast...
<apachelogger> then again it is not really complicate to master
<apachelogger> only merging and resolving conflicts need a bit of reading
<apachelogger> everything else is pretty much like any other rcs anyway
<apachelogger> ryanakca: use git and you know what fast looks like ;-) in addition to that you will also know what overly complex looks like :P
<ryanakca> vorian: any progress on bug 277909? I'm willing to look a bit more in depth...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277909 in kubuntu-default-settings "Default KPatience deck doesn't scale" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277909
<vorian> ryanakca: have at it
<apachelogger> ryanakca: IIRC Scott reported a bug where he stated that the nonscaliness applies to all card games
<vorian> default deck sucks, that's all there is to it
<vorian> apachelogger: yea, it's the default deck
<vorian> a possible work around is select a deck, and forget default altogether
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I would suggest talking to the kdegames doods first and find a most appropriate solution for intrepid
<apachelogger> they need to fix it one way or another anyway
<ryanakca> vorian: are we installing the kdegames default deck, or are we the ones selecting a crappy default deck?
<vorian> we have no patches specific to the deck
<apachelogger> stupid patches!
<vorian> we can patch it to select another deck?
<vorian> although this might just be a bug we don't fix, as it's just a really bad default
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I told you
<apachelogger> talk to the games d00ds and find an appropriate solution
<apachelogger> if we can fix the defaults for all card games at once we shoudl patch it
<apachelogger> if we can't kds is the way to go
<apachelogger> is this the way to smokarillo... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Is_This_the_Way_to_Amarillo
<apachelogger> afk
<ryanakca> vorian: Yes, we can patch it to select another deck... And I'll poke the games people tomorrow after school... I need to finish my homework :)
<vorian> roger
<vorian> well, it was more of a question if we should
<vorian> :)
 * apachelogger is off to the batbed
<apachelogger> nini
 * JontheEchidna goes to hack on cube/sphere/cylinder
<vorian> JontheEchidna: you should update the cube pic
<vorian> new one is 10000x better
<JontheEchidna> the cube cap? Or the background?
<vorian> and not so revealing of my modes and secret ubuntu forums stuff
<vorian> it's just a better shot
<JontheEchidna> oh, rite
<vorian> more default
<JontheEchidna> the blog
<JontheEchidna> that will bump it back up to the top again \o/
<vorian> lol
<vorian> i changed mine without bumping it :P
<vorian> but
<JontheEchidna> blogspot must be dumb
<vorian> if you do pump it again, use the counter \o/
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> damn, we have 30 incomplete bugs in base-workspace
<ScottK> apachelogger: Do we need to discuss fish versus sftp?
<ScottK> vorian: IMO the current default (when it's rendered properly) is a lot more readable than the alternatives (kdegames bug).  Dunno why it got worse between 4.0 and 4.1
<Hobbsee> ScottK: did you feel a sense of deja vu with that licencing guy from a few days ago?
<ScottK> I suppose.  Why, has he been here before?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yeah.  screenname<numbers>
<Hobbsee> pretty close to teh same wording, too.
<vorian> he's been on irc Hobbsee?
<ScottK> I didn't specifically recall him.
<ScottK> eagles$whatever is one I always remember.
<Hobbsee> vorian: today?  No, haven't seen him.  I noticed him in -motu a few days ago.
<vorian> hmm
<Hobbsee> ScottK: well, he was here yesterday, so has managed to ge ta few bans nwo.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: (ban evasion)
<ScottK> Yeah.  Great.
<Hobbsee> would be happy to do the deed here too, if you like.
<Hobbsee> well, a few bans instead of a quiet
<ScottK> I'll let you know.
<Hobbsee> cool
<ScottK> Anytime he show's up I'm tempted to tell him something like, "Dude, you hit on Hobbsee in #kubuntu-testers and not only that did it in a specatularly pathetic way.  No way do you get listened to here."
<Hobbsee> ScottK: hehe.  I tend to go with "this is not a soapbox area, and you have to actually be productive" as the reason for any action.
<Hobbsee> but yes, that too.
<ScottK> Showing up and soapboxing is recoverable.  I think what he did isn't.
<Hobbsee> not when he continuously does it.
<Hobbsee> but, yes.
<JontheEchidna> holy crap
<JontheEchidna> reading a diff of a diff is painful
<JontheEchidna> vorian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/54511/
<JontheEchidna> could you test that since you can haz effects like cylinder and sphere?
<vorian> sure thing
<JontheEchidna> big thx
<vorian> building now
<JontheEchidna> Oh and thinking about it, re-enabling the window preview on tooltips effect will probably have some stuff needed to be added to kde-window-manager.install
<JontheEchidna> so that probably won't work atm, heh.
<vorian> what won't work, the window preview?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, reenabling it probably generates new files not in the .install
<JontheEchidna> urgh, have to go
<JontheEchidna> be back tomorrow
<vorian> nn
<Riddell> good morning lovely kubuntuers
<Tm_T> morgen
<Tonio_> hey Mr Riddell ^^
 * Tm_T had honeymoon-weekend and now making plasma presentation materials in a rush
<Riddell> honeymoon?  like with a woman?
<Tm_T> no, laptop... ofcourse with a woman in my case (:)
<Tm_T> Riddell: and only 6 weeks for scheduled babytime
<Tm_T> so busy times are these
<Riddell> goodness, congratulations
<Tm_T> thanks, sir
<Tonio_> Tm_T: wow, congrats :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kipi-plugins for kde4 are out, interested in having them packaged ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is that we have gwenview that will use the kde4 ones and digikam that'll use the kde3 version....
<Tonio_> allee: interested in testing kde4 kipi-plugins packaged ?
<allee> Tonio_: maybe later tonight, where are they.  Currently I'm  busy right now testing my new FAI pkgs.
<apachelogger> good morning gears
<apachelogger> ScottK: we already did in the bug.... KDE actually suggests sftp over fish, the latter is not as well maintained and got serious issues with non-latin characters, so since sftp works out of the box on Kubuntu just as well as fish it makes sense to have knetattach use sftp. fish is still available for those who need/want to use it.
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I am getting a brother/sister?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: ye
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger hugs Tm_T
<Tm_T> <3
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you already digg through the weekends highlights? ;-)
<Tonio_> allee: ouch.... FAI :)
<Tonio_> allee: maybe later then, I'm working on the packaging right now
<Riddell> Tonio_: only if it's possible to install them alongside
<Riddell> apachelogger: no, did anything get uploaded?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ScottK is working on kdebase-runtime, since he tries to get the stack building on hppa again
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/?C=M;O=A base artwork and workspace need uploads
<Riddell> ScottK has an hppa?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well, I was considering digikam-kde4
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is currently beta4 status, so maybe we could consider ship with kde4 versions of digikam, kipi-plugins and gwenview no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there any reason to keep digikam kde3 ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: digikam upstream really want us to use kde 3 version
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay that makes sense ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum btw, kipi needs current kde4.2 trunk to be packaged, libkdcraw 4.1 is deprecated..... so we'll have to wait :)
<Tonio_> -> jaunty
<Riddell> apachelogger: uploaded except for kdebase-runtime
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how about moving workspace to bzr :P
<ScottK> Riddell: No.  I don't have hppa, but I can harrass people who do to look at stuff.  Just trying to do what I can to beat ports into shape.
<Riddell> groovy, you hold lock on that kdebase-runtime patch then
<ScottK> Riddell: Well not today.  I ended up being up a good part of the night with a sick dog and have a long offline meeting this afternoon, so today I can't get much done.  I'd say go ahead and if it needs a rebuild for hppa later, I'll deal with it.
<Riddell> righty ho
<JontheEchidna> Could anybody here who can do desktop effects test kdebase-workspace from here? https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/
<JontheEchidna> Need to see if sphere and cylinder work now
<rgreening> morning all
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: One other thing before I go: I don't know if you've been following the kdvi thread on ubuntu-devel-discuss, but I'm convinced that it provides a piece of functionality that isn't present elsewhere in the archive.
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: I've made a version of kdegraphics from 3.5.10 that only builds kdvi, kviewshell, and the docs package.
<ScottK-laptop> I'd like to upload that (after I test it some more) as kde3graphics.
<ScottK-laptop> Since you're the KDE FFe guy, I'm looking at you for approval.
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: seems good to me
<ScottK-laptop> It doesn't conflict with and KDE4 stuff AFAIK.
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<Riddell> does kdvi need kviewshell?
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.
<ScottK-laptop> Won't build without it.
<Riddell> I'd be tempted to just call the source package kdvi
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<ScottK-laptop> Maybe I can move the needed kviewshell bits into kdvi.
<ScottK-laptop> I need to beat the -docs-html bit around some to only provide the needed docs and not ALL of them.
<ScottK-laptop> I've currently got it building and installing.
<ScottK-laptop> I'll have that tonight or tomorrow.
<nixternal> anyone else running a dual monitor with intrepid?
<Riddell> nixternal: seaLne maybe
<seaLne> yep
<seaLne> nixternal: and \sh
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: okular doesn't do dvi?
<nixternal> seaLne: any troubles at all?
<nixternal> I have an intel gm965 or whatever, and my 2nd monitor is blinking
<nixternal> the stuff in system settings doesn't work at all
<seaLne> sometimes 2 cashews on the left and none on right currently only one on left none on right
<nixternal> hrmm, did you customize your xorg.conf at all?
<nixternal> ya, I got the shadowed cashew with hardy
<seaLne> \sh had more problems than me
<nixternal> are you using xrandr?
<seaLne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54652/
<seaLne> xorg stuff didn't work in hardy for me had to manually xrandr
 * nixternal tries that
<seaLne> nixternal: i think \sh only got plasma on his right head
<ScottK> Riddell: It does, but it doesn't provide inverse search which for some use cases appears to be really important.
<ScottK> None of the other packages that do dvi have that either.  Kdvi was the only one.
 * ScottK heads out now ...
<rgreening> Riddell: in update-manager-kde, when you have a restart notification, and you click it, it comes up with the Turn off option, rather than the actual restart/reload. It should offer either just the restart or both the restart and reload.
<rgreening> Riddell: I think this is an artifactof the other patch for customizing the logout/restart/shutdown in ksmserver.
<rgreening> Riddell: thoughts?
<Riddell> rgreening: yes, it needs the correct numbers to be called in the dbus call
<Riddell> goodness knows what those are, experimentation is about the only way
<rgreening> Riddell: k. I'll figure it out and send a patch along... The plasmoid for lock/logout has similar usability issues,
<seaLne> anyone seeing kmail/kontact hanging trying to send mail?
<seaLne> since upgrading this morning i can't send without hanging, no problems last week
<Riddell> no kdepim updates for the last week
<seaLne> yeah its strange
<Riddell> nixternal: where's kubuntu docs in bzr?
<nixternal> this is annoying
<nixternal> Riddell: under ~ubuntu-docs
<Riddell> nixternal: url?
<Riddell> lp:~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/kubuntu-intrepid ?
<nixternal> lp:~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/kubuntu-intrepid
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> this blinking 2nd monitor is going to drive me nuts
<davmor2> ﻿if any one is interested in testing infrastructure, cr3 is giving now a session at #ubuntu-classroom
<seaLne> hmm interesting it apparently did send the mail after me leaving it for about 30 min
<rgreening> Riddell: I think the enums we are looking for are contained in kdebase-workspace-4.1.2/libs/kworkspace/kworkspace.h
<Riddell> rgreening: ah hah
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I'll doc that in the update-notifier-kde package in a README and make the required changes
<rgreening> Riddell: new options are 0, 1, 2 rather than 1, 2, 3 (0 for confirm no, 1 for reboot, and 2 for force now. I think that may be too aggressive, but it's what matches the comment block in the code. I think the best option would be 1 (confirm yes), 1, (reboot), and 3 (Interactive).
<rgreening> so, confirm this and I'll do the patch
<Riddell> rgreening: please do
<nixternal> hrmm, the dual mon blinking issue is a "Kubuntu Only" issue
<rgreening> Riddell: k.
<nixternal> xserver is horrid
<Riddell> nixternal: do we have an install guide?
<nixternal> Riddell: we haven't had an install guide in forever....the Ubuntu people said that is what the wiki is fo
<nixternal> r
<nixternal> ie. mdke and the mass Ubuntu-docs people back a few years ago....
<Riddell> nixternal: hmm, so someone boots up a CD and wonders how to get it installed.. they need to work out how to set up internet access and find it on the wiki (and even then it's for ubuntu not kubuntu)
<Riddell> a short live CD install guide would seem good to have on the CD to me
<nixternal> yup, jjesse and I argued that years back but got shutdown
<nixternal> I agree
<Riddell> we can do what we like in kubuntu docs :)
<nixternal> for Jaunty, I want to separate kubuntu-docs from Ubuntu Documentation because we have no real control or say so in it
<nixternal> ya, that is why I want it separated, because ubuntu-doc people take it upon themselves to change our layout and make it look like theirs
<nixternal> I really don't want to go back to Hardy, but it looks like i have to :(
<Riddell> nixternal: what's joined about them?  the archive is different
<nixternal> ya, but jjesse and I have no control besides content
<nixternal> then again, maybe that has changed and I haven't kept up with it
<nixternal> right now I am trying to fix my display issue here and it is really driving me mad
<Riddell> is it an X issue or a plasma issue?
<nixternal> I don't know
<nixternal> I just booted into GNOME and everything was OK
<nixternal> in KDE 4 my external LCD keeps blinking the desktop
<nixternal> this didn't happen in hardy at all
<rgreening> Riddell: patch e-mailed for update-manager-kde. Now it will correctly offer to reboot rather than halt.
<Riddell> thanks rgreening
<rgreening> np. It was annoying me, so I had to fix it :P
<Riddell> nixternal: any idea where system-settings.xml has gone in the docs?
<jjesse> Riddell: it isn't?
<rgreening> Riddell: I'm going to propose a fix to the lock/logout plasmoid as well. Currently it shows only 2 buttons. Since the kickoff patch removes the reboot/logout options, the llockout button now only shows the halt option. I propose adding two icons along side (one for logout and one for reboot). Or make the logout show all 3. thoughts.
<jjesse> Riddell: hrmm that is wierd, i thought i did a lot of editing on that
<Riddell> jjesse: a bit too much it seems :)
<jjesse> Riddell: checking log
<nixternal> lol
<rgreening> Riddell: actuallt the plasmoid is called Lock/Logout.. maybe I should just fix it so it's an actual Logout only...
<Riddell> rgreening: can't it just show the dialogue with all three?  (like ctrl-alt-del)
<rgreening> sure, if that's what we want. It doesn't atm due to the kickoff patch
<Riddell> does here
<rgreening> really? mine doesn't
<Riddell> my ksmserver is old
<rgreening> It used to work
<rgreening> It stopped in 4.1.2 with the kdebase-workspace patch for the ksmserver and kickoff menu
<rgreening> can anyone else confirm?
<jjesse> ok how can irevert from revision 15
<jjesse> when the file was removed
<rgreening> Riddell: CTRL+ALT+DEL for me also only shows turn off (halt)
<Riddell> jjesse: bzr revert -r 15 system-settings.xml  ?
<jjesse> that doesn't bring back the deleted file?
<Riddell> hmm, plasma is crashing with current version
<Riddell> jjesse: bzr revert -r 14 system-settings.xml  works here
<jjesse> yeah i got it
<jjesse> nixternal: question on the reverted system settings.xml there is all this scripting and other things i don't recongize
<Riddell> jjesse, nixternal: how come about kubuntu isn't in the khelpcentre menu?
<jjesse> Riddell: i don't know, will have to wait for nixternal to respond on that one
<nixternal> Riddell: I don't know w/o looking at it
<nixternal> right now I am about to blow up my computer
<nixternal> I don't want to go back to hardy because there are a lot of things in Intrepid that made my lappy work better, but this external monitor issue is going to drive me up a wall
<nixternal> I think it is a kwin issue
<Riddell> if neither of you know I'll just add it back, I think it's good to be able to find it
<jjesse> just add it back
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> Riddell: just add it back...do't know why it was removed
<Riddell> jjesse: did you add back system-settings.xml?
<jjesse> no on conference call, plus there is a lot of messed up looking code in the revert
<Riddell> jjesse: hmm, I think I committed it back by mistake.  just commit over it when you know what you want
<Riddell> apachelogger: do we have a plan for amarok 2 beta?  it compiled but didn't start for me
<apachelogger> Riddell: try nuking your amarokrc
<apachelogger> Riddell: is amarok-mysql-data installed?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<Riddell> apachelogger: I get a crash
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54713/
<apachelogger>     if( mysql_library_init(num_elements, server_options, server_groups) != 0 )
<Riddell> apachelogger: but you have it running?
<apachelogger> yes
<Riddell> apachelogger: is it in a ppa anywhere?
<apachelogger> nope
<Riddell> apachelogger: any plans to put it in one?
<apachelogger> I will upload amarok-mysql and amarok to experimental
<Riddell> kubuntu-experimental?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> it might very well be that it's just missing another runtime dep
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: mind looking at this debdiff? http://paste.ubuntu.com/54721/
<JontheEchidna> (kdebase-workspace, some kwin patch fixes and other misc thigns
<JontheEchidna> )
<Riddell> whee that's a big patch
<JontheEchidna> quilt refresh did some funky stuff
<Riddell> it likes to do that
<Riddell> apachelogger: installing mysql-server doesn't help my amarok problem
<apachelogger> :|
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: building
<JontheEchidna> uh
<JontheEchidna> crap
<nixternal> I cannot figure out this dualmon issue
<JontheEchidna> the patch doesn't apply now
<nixternal> in kubuntu the 2nd monitor blinks, in ubuntu the 2nd monitor doesn't blink, but if you drag something over to it, it shadows what you are dragging
<jjesse> that sounds like lots of fun
<nixternal> I wish I had my old xorg.conf now
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: just the changelog needs updating
<nixternal> Riddell: bryce still working on x stuff?
<Riddell> nixternal: yes
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh, apachelogger beat me to 0ubuntu4 I see
<nixternal> k, I need to sit with him for a few and see if he can help me figure out the problem so I can file a bug
<nixternal> \sh: where you at homeskillet?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you got tripped up by the gettext domains being added to kwin/kwin.notifyrc
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I'll just grab a fresh copy of 0ubuntu4 and reapply my changes against that
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: btw... the tooltips are b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: yeah, <3 plasma
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: this better? http://paste.ubuntu.com/54732/
<Gunirus> rgreening: ping
<rgreening> Gunirus: hey
<Gunirus> bad news for you
<rgreening> oh
<Gunirus> Qt Jambi 4.4.3 is released
<Gunirus> :p
<rgreening> hahah
<rgreening> lol
 * rgreening does apt-get source qtjambi and starts building
<Gunirus> :-)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I'm getting the redrawing problem with desktop effects again.
<\sh> nixternal: karlsruhe
<\sh> rightnow in my office...looks like I have to move from my flat to office officially
<\sh> cheers btw
<nixternal> \sh: you use intel and dual monitor?
<nixternal> did you experience the 2nd monitor blinking (on/off/on/off/on/off....) at all?
<\sh> nixternal: nope...ati + dual monitor
<\sh> nixternal: no...
<nixternal> this is crap...the live cd does it as well
<\sh> nixternal: tbh...I use gnome in this moment...because it'
<\sh> s 1000 times faster
<nixternal> ya, I was looking at going with it o0n my work machine because this is a) slow and b) buggy
<nixternal> and this is a centrino duo 2.6ghz machine
<\sh> nixternal: bah...I have a core duo 2 with 1.86GhZ
<\sh> nixternal: but my home machine with intel p4 xeon (single core HT machine)
<\sh> is not better.kde + ati + whatever is bad...and home server was re-installed from scratch with beta alternate
<nixternal> ya, I need my dual screen at work
<nixternal> I don't want to go back to Hardy though as KDE 4 seems so much better in Intrepid
<nixternal> but in hardy dual screen worked so freakin' good
<\sh> nixternal: right..me too...so kde is not what I need right now until all the flaws with plasma and screen recognizing is solved...the randr tool in gnome works
<\sh> quiet the opposite of the systemsetting screen recog tool
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I can confirm this as well (repaint issue is back)
<nixternal> this is killing me...I have tried on other machines and got the same thing
<nixternal> I don't even know where to begin
<nixternal> w00t, got it working baby
<nixternal> just need to get my dual screen wallpaper stuff working
<apachelogger> \sh: the fact that krandr fails at simple tasks, and the stuff it does is really simple, makes me think that xrandr is the crap I have been told it is
 * apachelogger loves over engineered software :P
<nixternal> apachelogger: xrandr rocks hardcore
<nixternal> it hasn't failed me yet in the past couple of years...except for today, that was a stupid xorg issue
<nixternal> I am sure once xrandr is updated for the new xorg all will be well again
<ScottK> I know we'll have a lot of crap xorg.conf's to deal with due to Guidance Displayconfig and Hardy upgrades.
 * ScottK wonders if xfix ought not to be run as part of all upgrades.
<nixternal> hrmm, I wonder if display config was my darn issue
<ScottK-laptop> Off to try the new kernel ....
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: well, I still can't get a cylinder (that would need my graphics driver to support shades or something) but I get window previews on my tooltips
<JontheEchidna> nice!
<JontheEchidna> yeah, mine doesn't even do cube since I'm using XRender mode instead of OpenGL mode
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: shall I upload?
<JontheEchidna> I think it's good
<Riddell> I really need to fix cdbs to remove those ubuntu gettext lines before it removes the patches
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks for the fish/sftp fix.  Works great.
<apachelogger> Riddell: amarok-kde4 in kubuntu-experimental
<apachelogger> I just installed in a clean intrepid on i386
<apachelogger> starts and builds collection without problem
 * JontheEchidna grabs
<ScottK> Riddell: How are you on hal/dbus stuff?  I've got a question.
<ScottK> Riddell: If guidance-power-manager tries to connect to hal and hal isn't running one gets http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18274893/Traceback.txt
<ScottK> Dupes on this are piling up reasonably quickly.
<ScottK> So I'm trying to decide how to fix it?
<ScottK> Should python-dbus be smarter about this?
<ScottK> Should guidance give up and die?
<ScottK> Try to rrestart hal?
<ScottK> Suggestions?
<Riddell> ScottK: it should probably keep retrying periodically
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you have a favorite periodicity?
<Riddell> every minute say, maybe it should give up after a few minutes
<ScottK> OK.  Let me see what I can do with that.
<Riddell> I've seen that happen when booting the CD in low memory systems
<ScottK> That'll be after kdvi is done.
<ScottK> I've seen it happen during hal package upgrades.
<ScottK> I've also seen it booting on my laptop which, I don't think, is a low memory system.
<ScottK> 2GB RAM isn't low memory is it?
<Riddell> not yet
<ryanakca> Riddell: Have you received any screenshots of KDE4/Intrepid?  If not, how should we get them... ask the Planet?
<Riddell> ryanakca: I havn't
<Riddell> planet could work
<ryanakca> Riddell: okies... Where should we ask to have them submitted? I would use the wiki... but the wiki seems to hate Konqueror at the moment...
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: should bug 263957 be fixed already?
<ubottu> Bug 263957 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/263957 is private
<JontheEchidna> it still seems to be open
<JontheEchidna> oh, I need to unprivate it too
<JontheEchidna> (not saying that it's still a living beastie, just asking if it's still around)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that's fixed
<JontheEchidna> cool, I'll close it
<jussi01> oh yay, lancelot is borked...
<LeeJunFan> jussi01: yeah, :(
<JontheEchidna> yeah, no clue why either
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: that sucks :(
<JontheEchidna> btw, window previews on tooltips and working sphere/cylinder effects should be available in a bit
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: no chance of getting the knotify that looks like rhose tooltips in for intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> probably not, there aren't any bindings for knotify for python afaik
<jussi01> :(
<JontheEchidna> but at least those balloons don't pop up in the top left corner anymore \o/
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-07
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: jockey has been plauged with similar dbus errors
<ryanakca> Could someone review http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/mutt-lambda-1000-16291-19
<ryanakca> ... before I mail it off to kde-games-devel ?
<Riddell> ryanakca: seems ok
<Riddell> ryanakca: we don't override anything from upstream on that do we?
<ryanakca> Riddell: I don't see any patches for it
<ryanakca> Riddell: I wrote a patch for kds to override it and use the SVG deck instead... but probably not the most efficient way
<nixternal> Riddell: what needs to be done asap? I have some time tonight
<Riddell> nixternal: how's your c++?
<nixternal> good
<nixternal> my java is even better and so is my Python right now :P
<nixternal> Need to get back into the language I love so much....
<Riddell> nixternal: in scim-bridge we have a patch which stops it trying to do stuff if scim isn't installed
<nixternal> hrmm, I noticed scim took over my keyboard today and I couldn't do a darn thing with it
<nixternal> I uninstalled it for the time being
<Riddell> nixternal: that seems to work but now if you have scim installed but not running it still has an annoying startup delay when starting qt apps and scim-bridge-client-qt4 is install
<nixternal> the issue with scim itself or with the bridge-client-qt4?
<Riddell> would be good to have the patch also check that /tmp/scim-socket-frontend-$user also exists
<Riddell> it's with scim-bridge-client-qt4 (which comes from scim-bridge source)
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> where is this patch?
<Riddell> in the scim-bridge source
<nixternal> got that, name?
<stdin> I think patches/51_quiet.dpatch
<stdin> sounds like it "## DP: Fixes 10-20s delay in launching apps when scim-bridge-client(s) installed but scim is not"
<Riddell> 50_check_scim_binary.dpatch
<Riddell> 51 is just to get it to shut up
<nixternal> lol
<stdin> ah, right
<Riddell> and if that's too easy, try patching kdm to fallback to session "KDE" if "KDE4" is chosen but no longer exists (I don't know where to start for that, havn't looked into it)
 * Riddell snoozes
<nixternal> g'nite
<vorian> w00t!
<vorian> hi everyone
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.  Maybe I should talk to pitti then.
<ScottK-laptop> Do I need compiz-wrapper for anything?
<nixternal> heh, I uninstalled that earlier and haven't noticed any problems
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
 * ScottK-laptop removes
<vorian> hmm
<nixternal> hrmm, that scim crap is silly
<nixternal> seems to be as easy as adding '&& system ("ls /tmp/scim-socket-frontend-$USER") != 0)
<stdin> you need to get $USER though
<nixternal> but my lovely gpg agent keeps crashing on me now
<nixternal> true
<stdin> unless, maybe, you run "/bin/sh ls /tmp/scim-socket-frontend-$USER"
<nixternal> system does /bin/sh for you
<stdin> oh, how nice of it :p
<nixternal> that would work
<nixternal> I am not 100% clear as to what Riddell really wanted on that one as I am not familiar with the way scim works at all
<stdin> I think it should return RETVAL_FAILD when /tmp/scim-socket-frontend-$USER doesn't exist too. so scim is installed, just not running
 * stdin thinks
<nixternal> I think I would patch KDM to check before installing if /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop exists
<stdin> I tool a look at the KDM code, I'd rather not have to touch it
<nixternal> OK...are we clear to upload as in no freezes
<nixternal> stdin: ya, same here...the backend code is actually c which is funky to me
<nixternal> I haven't messed with C code in probably 10 years, and it has been the best 10 years of my life :P
<stdin> wouldn't kde4.desktop get removed when upgrading kdebase-workspace-data ?
<nixternal> you would think so, but I guess there is a posibility somewhere that Riddell is talking about
<stdin> oh, I think he means when the session is saved. so when someone upgrades KDM will popup an error about the last session not being valid any more
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> wouldn't the kde4 session be saved in ~/.kde4 though? I would think a kde3 session since it would be ~/.kde
<stdin> I don't know, KDM seems to know what session was last before you login
<stdin> and what if they were using KDE 3's KDM, then the new one would read ~/.kde and get the last value
<ScottK-laptop> So I just updated and restarted and now my clock doesn't fit.  Any suggestions: http://www.kitterman.com/kubuntu/clocknofit.png
<ScottK-laptop> BTW, file copy/paste works in Konqueror for me now too.  No idea why.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK-laptop: I found this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172014
<ubottu> KDE bug 172014 in general "Cut/Copy permanently grayed out after opening any web page" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<JontheEchidna> it seems to only happen with new windows, and not with new instances
<JontheEchidna> There's a fix committed for 4.1.3 we could cherrypick
<yuriy> won't 4.1.3 be out before intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> if so, probably after Everything Freeze (tm)
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: How big a fix is it? If it's not crazy I think we should do it.
<ScottK-laptop> Any hints on the clock?
<JontheEchidna> nope, no clue
 * JontheEchidna checks the diff for the bugfix
<ScottK-laptop> K.  Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> websvn is slooow tonight
<JontheEchidna> ScottK-laptop: It's a 2-line patch
<ScottK-laptop> That also explains why some people have the bug and others don.t
<ScottK-laptop> Sounds like we should definitely do it.
<ScottK-laptop> There will be others who take that bug about as well as I did and there are enough unavoidable areas with lack of polish we should fix the ones we can.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK-laptop: got a Launchpad bug number? I can't find it off-hand
 * ScottK-laptop looks
<ScottK-laptop> Hey, I got the windows in the tooltips.  That's kind of kool.
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: Bug 277122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277122 in kdebase "konqueror cut and copy on contextual menu disabled" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277122
<JontheEchidna> Thanks
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: No, thank you for fixing it.
<JontheEchidna> It's actually quite a coincidence I was browsing the 4.1 branch when you mentioned that
<JontheEchidna> brb
<ScottK-laptop> I'll take it regardless.
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: I linked the bugs in LP.
 * JontheEchidna is back
<rgreening> hey all
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK-laptop> Next silly question: So how do I get the RSS articles to list in Akgregator - http://www.kitterman.com/kubuntu/whatRRS.png
<JontheEchidna> whoa, same here. Akregator used to work...
<ScottK-laptop> 4.1.1 was the same for me.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK-laptop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/54843/
<JontheEchidna> last time I used akregator was in 4.1.0 for testing, and it worked then
<ScottK-laptop> That's gonna make some people grumpy.  I've got a tax deadline tonight and I'm putting a higher priority on the IRS not being grumpy at me than Akregator.  Anyone can see if there are bugs on this?
<rgreening> akregator  =works for me
<rgreening> have you tried removing the rc file and try it fresh
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: works now
<rgreening> :P
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: kdebase is building.
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening and JontheEchidna: then I think we ought to consider automating that because it was broken for me with upgrade from a working kde3.
<JontheEchidna> heck, it was broken with me from an upgrade from 4.1.0
<rgreening> I never had an issue with mine at all
<ScottK-laptop> Hmmm.  Maybe release notes then.
<rgreening> And i did the upgrades from KDE3 to 4
<rgreening> a while back though... Alpha 2 maybe
<ScottK-laptop> Fixed it for me too.
<ScottK-laptop> So get this ...
<ScottK-laptop> I saved the old config file and diff'ed it to the new one.
<ScottK-laptop> No difference.
<ScottK-laptop> There's a bug in there somewhere.
<JontheEchidna> ...
 * JontheEchidna lol'd
<rgreening> is amarok 2 b 2 packaged up yet?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: kubuntu-experimental ppa
<rgreening> hahah.. ScottK-laptop.. that is interesting.
<rgreening> what if you copy the old file back.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: kool
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: possible something diff never picked up on?
<ScottK-laptop> Trying to move the old file back.
<ScottK-laptop> Perimssions were the same.
<ScottK-laptop> Fine with the old one moved back.
<rgreening> ctime?
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> weird.
<ScottK-laptop> I note that what I was getting looks the same as what I get in the bottom right panel with no article selected.
<ScottK-laptop> So the problem is that the top right panel is not opening.
<rgreening> how about with '+' hotkey to advance next article? does that open anything?
<ScottK-laptop> No.
<ScottK-laptop> With the new tooltip screenshot I can hover over my Konsole task bar icon and tell if the compile is done without having to maximize the window.
<ScottK-laptop> That's nice.
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: sweet
<yuriy> apachelogger: nice counter! but it's not valid xhtml, no such thing as a border attribute anymore
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: kdebase uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu
<nixternal> I want to contribute to Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> nixternal: no, you can't run vista on kubuntu.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: don't run Vista anymore, Mac OSX
<Hobbsee> nixternal: wow!  since when?
<nixternal> since never :)
<nixternal> was just jokin' on that one
<nixternal> I am running Windows Mojave now
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<nixternal> haha
 * Hobbsee isn't sure taht's better.
<ScottK-laptop> Hobbsee: I'm pretty sure most anything is better to run than Vista.
<ScottK-laptop> I've given up on offering any assitance to people who have it.  I find it pretty well impossible to deal with.
<Hobbsee> heh
<yuriy> getting my new laptop, sadly with Vista, in a couple days. debating whether to boot into it at all or wipe it right off
<ScottK-laptop> My current one came with XP and will still dual boot due to a few media devices in the family that I can't deal with with Win2K or Linux.
<ScottK-laptop> Almost never use it though.
<Hobbsee> ScottK-laptop: what media devices?  I thought msot were supported.
<ScottK-laptop> My wife uses audible.com for audio books.
<ScottK-laptop> They don't do Linux and she has one player that won't work wint Win2K.
<ScottK-laptop> One kid has an iPod that wouldn't until recently work with Linux.
<ScottK-laptop> That one I just need to find the time to get her migrated.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<ScottK-laptop> BTW, KDE4 is shaping up pretty nice.  The Ninjas have dealt with a lot of the things that were annoying me last week in the last several days.
<ScottK-laptop> Being able to say "Fix my bug and  I'll sponsor you" is nice.
 * ScottK-laptop heads off to bed.
<ScottK-laptop> Good night all.
<Hobbsee> ScottK-laptop: great!  I'm thinking of trying it out again.
<yuriy> yay tooltips
<Tonio_> hi there ;)
<Riddell> salut Tonio_
<stdin> assuming the person filing bug #279531 comes back saying they used the "kde" package, should it be marked as invalid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279531 in meta-kde "KDE does not install laguages other than English" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279531
<Riddell> stdin: there's various issues there, the main one is that system settings tries to run language-selector when it isn't installed
<Riddell> so I'd turn it into a bug for that
<stdin> yeah, that sounds good
<smarter> Riddell: I think we should drop kubuntu.xmodmap, or at least test the stuff that is actually needed(only brightness I think) and remove everything else, lots of keycodes have changed with Xserver1.5/evdev, I spotted the issue with the Insert keys but they may be others
<smarter> s/they/there/
<smarter> and hi too :)
<Riddell> volume is needed
<apachelogger> yuriy: you are talking like xhtml was the successor of html :P
<ScottK-laptop> Is it known and an expected problem that KDE3 apps can't find khelpcenter?
<ScottK-laptop> Konversation specifically in my case?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> ScottK: that is not to be expected
<apachelogger> it wouldn't find the documentation
<apachelogger> but khelpcenter itself is a bit weird
<ScottK-laptop> "Could not find service 'khelpcenter'"
<ScottK-laptop> Works fine for a kde4 app.
<apachelogger> hm
 * ScottK-laptop leaves you with that nugget of joy while he goes and collapses for a while (first wave of kids is off to school).
<apachelogger> maybe it is expectable
<ScottK-laptop> The printing refresh problem seems fixed for me though, just to give some counterbalancing good news.
<ScottK-laptop> I just remembered I may not have a stock conversation running here.  Let me check another app.
<apachelogger> doesn't work with k3b either
<ScottK-laptop> Nor quanta
<ScottK-laptop> See you later.
<apachelogger> I think that feature uses some weird way to check if KHC is installed at all (desktop file based)
<apachelogger> whatever desktop file it used for that, it either isn't where it used to be in KDE 3, or it doesn't include the necessary keys anymore
<JontheEchidna> Morning
<Riddell> and what a lovely morning it is
<stdin> Riddell: looks like the qt-language-selector doesn't exist in intrepid (kde4), only in the kde3 version
<stdin> *qt-language-selector problem
<Riddell> I have qt-language-selector
<Riddell> the package is called language-selector-qt
<stdin> I mean the intrepid patch (kubuntu_85_language_selector.diff in kdebase) checks for qt-language-selector, the hardy one does not
<Riddell> ah, sorted then
<apachelogger> stdin: nominate for hardy, provide a patch and get SRU permission :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess we should remove amarok-kde4 from intrepid
<apachelogger> do it the same way as with koffice
<stdin> apachelogger: I have a diff http://stdin.me.uk/diffs/kdebase_3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy2-3.debdiff :)
<apachelogger> stdin: that should go backports
<apachelogger> I suggest getting the same for hardy-updates as well though
 * apachelogger has a feeling that most KDE 3 users don't have hardy-backports
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep
<Riddell> gone
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am going to polish amarok-mysql and amarok-kde4 a bit and then dput to members
<Riddell> apachelogger: excellent
<apachelogger> Riddell: what kind of questions do I have to expect from the TB?
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh, when is that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: 14 UTC
<Riddell> what wider aims of ubuntu do you plan to help
<Riddell> (the answer is kubuntu of course :)
<apachelogger> :D
<Riddell> this seems to be the last meeting at which anyone was discussed for core-dev http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/06/03/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, just read through it
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: kde-printer refresh fix worked for me.  Thanks.
 * apachelogger is glad they don't ask about drinking habits
<stdin> apachelogger: shouldn't the bug also affect kdebase (for kde3)? or should it be left as kdebase-workspace
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: oh great.  what did it fix?
<apachelogger> stdin: I would leave it since kdebase is overly crowded as it is
<ScottK-laptop> For Hardy/Intrepid up to now it wouldn't notice that the printing was done and go away nicely.
<ScottK-laptop> I'd have to manually hit 'refresh'.
<apachelogger> stdin: usually you should probably just move it compeltely back to kdebase since it doesn't affect -runtime at all
<ScottK-laptop> Today it went away for the first time for me since Gutsy.
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: so the little icon in the systray hides?
<stdin> apachelogger: well I have diffs for -backports and -proposed ready, so I'm just following the sru procedure now
<apachelogger> stdin: perfect
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: did you talk to mvo about bug 277256 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277256 in update-manager "Kubuntu upgrade to Intrepid removes needed packages" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277256
<stdin> apachelogger: I'm a little confused as to what the status should be, it's fixed in -runtime but confirmed in kdebase
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Not yet.
<ScottK-laptop> On my list for this morning.
<apachelogger> stdin: the hardy task should be confirmed while the -runtime one is fixed, so just mark the -runtime one invalid since it never was an issue in KDE 4 anway and nominate for hardy
<Riddell> rgreening: just uploaded update-notifier-kde with your patch thanks
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> Riddell: I have the update for qtjambit to send as well (4.4.3)
<rgreening> qtjambi
<Riddell> oh great
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I do up the email in a min
<Riddell> any changes needed?
<rgreening> nope
<rgreening> other than update the control file and rules file and the copyright
<rgreening> source iis the same and compiles fine here
<stdin> Riddell, apachelogger: I've uploaded the diffs for bug #279531 but I can't do anything with the nomination for release (maybe LP has foxed me)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279531 in meta-kde "System Settings tries to run "qt-language-selector" when not installed" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279531
<apachelogger> stdin: ubuntu drivers needs to accept the nomination
<stdin> right-o :)
<apachelogger> stdin: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drivers/+members
<vorian> hi
<apachelogger> howdy vorian
<vorian> how's things?
<apachelogger> I am freaking out because of the TB meeting today :P
<vorian> i'm sad that cylinder/sphere don't work for me
<vorian> oh!
<vorian> what time?
<apachelogger> 14utc
<apachelogger> and I am wondering how copying in soyuz works
<apachelogger> especially the cross-series kind of copying
<vorian> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 07 2008, 12:45:53 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 6 hours 14 minutes
<vorian> yikes
<apachelogger> not even scheduled
<apachelogger> nixternal: how does one become fridge dood?
<apachelogger> The following source cannot be copied: amarok-mysql-dfsg-5.1 5.1.26rc-0ubuntu1~ppa1 in intrepid (same version already building in the destination archive for Intrepid)
<apachelogger> weak
<rgreening> Riddell: kubuntu_17_kwin_branch.diff is still enabled in kkdebase-workspace and is still causing repaint issues here.
<Riddell> hrm
<Riddell> I've not seen repaint issues but maybe I'm just lucky
<rgreening> I know jtechidna had them last night
<Riddell> yeah
<Riddell> this is the third version of that patch, the question is does the second version have the repaint issues
<rgreening> mind you, they are less frequent, but still there and annoying when they happen
<rgreening> (or seem to be less frequent)
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 271630 needs a FFe ACK
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271630 in kwave "[sync Request] Kwave FTBFS in Intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271630
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: I accepted your bug nomination.
<Riddell> apachelogger: the current version doesn't build?
<stdin> thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell: nope, it's KDE 3 depending on kdemultimedia, 0.8 is KDE 4
<Riddell> I didn't think kwave was maintained at all
<Riddell> well, good with me, you can't break a package which is already broken
<apachelogger> +1
<apachelogger> :)
<Riddell> who's this fabrice_sp guy?  do we know him?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I was working with him on some package before
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Riddell: he packaged mountmanager
<Riddell> sounds like someone we should conjole into appearing here
<apachelogger> It appears to me that he isn't much of an IRC guy
<Riddell> shame
<ScottK-laptop> He was on #ubuntu-motu about midnight my time last night.
<txwikinger2> Hi folks
<jjesse> hello txwikinger2
 * txwikinger wonders if he should do a test of the beta live-CD and installation
<apachelogger> I think my pbuilder is broken
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: So conversation mvo, done.  Any idea why my clock would suddenly no longer fit (I don't think I changed any settings): http://www.kitterman.com/kubuntu/clocknofit.png
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: hmm, X decided to change font size?
<ScottK-laptop> That'd make sense.  I think I got a new X recently.
<ScottK-laptop> Anyone else have that problem?
<txwikinger> What will happen with my kde profile if I install intrepid-beta from scratch on use the same user (home is separate partition)
<Riddell> it'll be used by KDE 4
<txwikinger> And messed up?
<txwikinger> i.e. can't use it anymore with kde3?
<Riddell> no, everything will work, there will be no problems
<Riddell> it's not a good idea to downgrade, that's unsupported
<txwikinger> well.. I am not talking about downgrade.. I am talking about dual-boot on my laptop
<txwikinger> My other computers are still not here
 * txwikinger will be cautious and rather use a different user account then
<rgreening> txwikinger: mixing KDE3 and 4 in same home dir may be problematic
<txwikinger> at least for the testing phase
<ScottK-laptop> Was there a new guidance-power-manager for KDE 4.1.2?  Seems we still have 4.1.1.
<emgent> hello
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/guidance/powermanager-ubuntu
<apachelogger> hey emgent
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Does it need sponsoring?
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: apparently
 * apachelogger thought vorian uploaded all of extragear actually
<emgent> heya apache :)
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: There are a couple of bugs I want to make sure get fixed.  If you'll point me at the package I'll see if they're still there and then fix/upload.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: how about some bzr fun ;-)
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Where's the tarball?
<apachelogger> ftp.kde.org
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<ScottK-laptop> Let me see what I can amanger
<ScottK-laptop> ... manage
<apachelogger> ScottK: just branch -> cd powermanger-ubuntu/debian -> bzr-buildpackage --merge -a -> cd ../build-area
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: sftp in Dolphin works great, btw.  Thanks.
<apachelogger> you're welcome :)
<apachelogger> hm bzr-buildpackage --merge -e actually
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: I got it.  Hopefully I'll have some time to look at it while stuck in a meeting this afternoon.
<apachelogger>  that said
 * apachelogger goes to tb meeting
 * ScottK-laptop gets popcorn.
<vorian> apachelogger: good luck
<apachelogger> thanks :)
<jjesse> yay just got my sponship email for UDS :)
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> too bad I can't be there
<vorian> ScottK-laptop: do we need to package gpm?
<ScottK-laptop> vorian: Looks like it was updated in bzr, but never uploaded.
<ScottK-laptop> I'll have a look later today.
<vorian> alrighty, thanks ScottK-laptop
 * Riddell gives apachelogger a shoulder massage
<Riddell> jjesse: yay
<apachelogger> uhhh, I should apply for core-dev more often :D
<apachelogger> vorian: can you try pbuilding kwave from https://edge.launchpad.net/~fabricesp/+archive
<apachelogger> my pbuilder fails, and I am not sure if it just me being silly or something broken in the ubuntu base
<vorian> sure
<rgreening> I got my UDS too.. :P
<jjesse> rgreening: congrats :)
<rgreening> ty. u2
<nixternal> what's up with Kopete sending HTML markup with my messages?
<nixternal> anyone heard/seen of that?
<rgreening> who's needs a roommate for UDS? :)
<nixternal> ooh
<nixternal> Please accept this e-mail as confirmation that Canonical would like to
<nixternal> offer you sponsorship in the form of accommodation and travel to
<nixternal> Ubuntu Developers Summit in Mountain View, California:
<rgreening> grats
<nixternal> jjesse: you and mario again!?!?!
<jjesse> yes
<jjesse> i'm a bastard :0
<rgreening> lol
<nixternal> quit taking my peeps man
<jjesse> nixternal: i'm trying to get top secret information about dell from suprm1 :) :)
<nixternal> jjesse: he won't give it up, I have tried numerous times
<nixternal> he just say "keep watching"
<nixternal> says*
<nixternal> well Riddell, you read to hack and party like a rockstar finally? After almost 4 years of me bugging you, we finally get to hack together :)
<nixternal> and next, Akademy!
<nixternal> s/read/ready
<jjesse> watch out then :)
<nixternal> I can't believe I have been around here that damn long
<jjesse> that's a long time :)
<nixternal> and have yet to go...but I am finally done with school :)
 * Riddell holds breath
 * jjesse too
<nixternal> go apachelogger go
 * nixternal crosses fingers
<nixternal> booyah!
<Riddell> hoorah!
 * jjesse cheers for apachelogger
<vorian> yay apachelogger! Congrats!!!
<stdin> he shoots, he scorrrrrrres!
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo | apachelogger is elite core-dev!
<nixternal> PARTY TIME!
<apachelogger> ~order beer for everyone
 * kubotu is going to his secret storehouse to get beer for everyone - might take some time.
 * kubotu is back and slides beer down the bar to everyone
<nixternal> I still should have given you a -1 on your application!
<vorian> ha
<nixternal> ;P
<apachelogger> nixternal: ah, drink your beer :P
 * rgreening drinks beer
 * nixternal drinsk
<nixternal> drinks too
 * jjesse drinks beer
 * vorian drinks some water and passes his beer to the highest bidder
 * apachelogger notes that he forgot to drink his tea
<apachelogger> now it's cold :S
<txwikinger> what is cold?
<apachelogger> the ea
<apachelogger> *tea
<txwikinger> Well.. call it ice-tea :D
<apachelogger> m
<Riddell> apachelogger: kwave compile here (not pbuilder)
<Riddell> as in I didn't try pbuilder, only local system
<vorian> yeah, i've build kwave as well
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess it is just my pbuilder
<apachelogger> the PPA upload was yesterday
<apachelogger> so uploading should be fine
<ScottK> That's the first time Dapper has crashed on my probably in a year.
 * JontheEchidna is stuck in Windows :(
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: congrats on core-dev
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why are you stuck in windows?
<JontheEchidna> network won't start in Kubuntu
<yuriy> oh wow, congrats apachelogger!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just networkmanager, or not at all?
<JontheEchidna> not at all
 * apachelogger hands yuriy a beer
<JontheEchidna> I can't even ping the router
<apachelogger> well
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Did you see JontheEchidna found the solution to my Konqueror copy/paste problem.  I uploaded it last night.
<rgreening> grats apachelogger
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: yes, I saw :)
<apachelogger> that's one of the reasons why upstream report linking is so important IMO
<ScottK-laptop> Ark is still my nemesis, but things are definitely shaping up.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: actually I saw that fix because I was browsing the 4.1 tag in websvn \o/
<ScottK-laptop> I added the bug link after.
<JontheEchidna> but yes, very important
<apachelogger> yeah, just saying, if JontheEchidna didn't brows the tag the bug link would have brought the fix to our attention
<apachelogger> *browse even
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I found the bug link in the svn commit message :P
<ScottK-laptop> This one was rather backwards, but it had a happy ending.
<apachelogger> :)
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: Did you see what I did to your debian/changelog entry?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah
<ScottK-laptop> I think being painfully clear like that really helps the next guy to touch the package.
 * JontheEchidna keeps that in mind for the future
<rgreening> Try reading my changelog for qt-4.4.3 :)
<rgreening> It's a freakin' novel
<rgreening> :P
<apachelogger> uh
 * apachelogger hugs rgreening
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK-laptop> Wonderful.  I'm a fan of verbosity in changelogs.
<rgreening> me 2
<apachelogger> +1
<JontheEchidna> KDE-on-Windows works pretty well
<ScottK-laptop> So what's the score now then: 3 Kubuntu core-dev active and 2 or 3 who hang around and do stuff now and then?
<rgreening> 44 lines or so...
<rgreening> hahah
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: you got a dapper around?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Typing on it now.
<ScottK> With Riddell's 3.5.5 update packages.
<apachelogger> ScottK: can you please try the failsafe session in KDM
 * apachelogger doesn't remember whether it launched konsole or xterm in KDE 3
<ScottK> Mail me details on what exactly I need to do and I'll give it a shot, maybe tonight.
<apachelogger> ok
<Riddell> nixternal: did you get a patch to scim?
<nixternal> Riddell: I didn't patch it last night because I was somewhat confused by scim itself, but listening to what you said before you left, I had an idea, but wanted to wait for more info on it
<stdin> apachelogger: KDM  3 runs "/usr/bin/xterm"
<apachelogger> stdin: are you sure about that?
<nixternal> I think I said add '%% system ( 'ls /tmp/whatever-it-was-$USER' ) != 0' to the line in question in the patch itself
<stdin> apachelogger: that's what it says in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<apachelogger> stdin: don't we override that file?
<apachelogger> /var/lib/kdm or something
<rgreening> apachelogger: my failsafe wasn't working. havent tested recently.
<rgreening> apachelogger: xterm was correct. It's failsafe... shouldn't dep on KDE or Gnome
<stdin> apachelogger: /var/run/kdm/kdmrc agrees with me, FailsafeClient isn't set, and "# Default is "/usr/bin/xterm""
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> fair enough
<rgreening> ie. if user accidently borked KDE libs, Konsole wouldn't work... then failsafe wouldn't be so safe
<apachelogger> stdin: recommend or depend?
 * apachelogger thinks recommend is the way to go
<Riddell> nixternal: that would seem likely to work
<Riddell> nixternal: scim is confusing to everyone
<stdin> apachelogger: doesn't xterm get installed by default?
<apachelogger> stdin: well, apparently not
<nixternal> Riddell: then I shall patch it, should I upload it or what's the deal on it?
<Riddell> nixternal: well you should edit the code, compile, test and see what happens
<Riddell> if it fixes the problem then you can make the patch
<apachelogger> stdin: ubuntu-desktop depends xterm, maybe we shoudl just do the same
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<nixternal> the problem was just the slowness of Qt/KDE apps starting up?
<apachelogger> rgreening, stdin: xterm is alternatives bound, so if konsole is installed it will use konsole anyway
<apachelogger> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2008-10-01 02:45 /usr/bin/xterm -> konsole
<Riddell> nixternal: start one (one a command line) and see
<stdin> apachelogger: I would have though that would be x-terminal-emulator, not xterm
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> kde3 recommends xterm | x-terminal-emulator
<apachelogger> that's what I am going to add to the KDE 4 kdm
<stdin> as long as /usr/bin/xterm points to some compliant terminal emulator it probably doesn't matter
<apachelogger> *nod*
<nixternal> Riddell: do I need anythong other than the bridge? ie. the client or anything
<apachelogger> if kdelibs breaks kdm wouldn't start anyway
<nixternal> Riddell: nevermind, found it :)
<rgreening> apachelogger: perhaps that needs some tweaking... especialy in the case I meantioned.
<apachelogger> rgreening: see above
<rgreening> just saw.. :P
<rgreening> lol
 * rgreening thinks I should read ahead before sputtering out loud
<apachelogger> I am wondering what to do about bug 259181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259181 in kdebase-workspace "KDM background image not displayed correctly on low resolution display" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259181
<apachelogger> smarter didn't have the issue in 4.1.0 and I didn't manage to reproduce in a vbox either
<apachelogger> + the patch is actually a revert of an upstream change
<stdin> hmm, are you sure /usr/bin/xterm is am alternative, shouldn't it point to /etc/alternatives/...?
<stdin> and then the package xterm has "-rwxr-sr-x root/utmp    332852 2008-05-06 00:05 ./usr/bin/xterm"
 * stdin starts to get confused
<apachelogger> stdin: doesn't matter for the bugfix, does it? :P
<apachelogger> but yeah, there is definitely some strange stuff going on
<apachelogger> maybe if xterm itself is installed it will not link to konsole
<stdin> well, it still confabulating ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, please take a look at bug 278066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278066 in kdebase-workspace "[Intrepid] Coverswitch is missing textarea showing the name of current selected application" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278066
<nixternal> is there an issue with debsign in intrepid? all of a sudden my gpg-agent is dying and not letting me sign my packages
 * apachelogger didn't notice anything
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kdebase-workspace needs a retriage again, lots of new bugs
<apachelogger> stdin: kdm already recommends xterm | x-terminal-emulator ;-)
<Riddell> nixternal: I have that
<nixternal> Riddell: what are you doing to work around that?
<Riddell> nixternal: unset GPG<tab>
<nixternal> thanks!
<nixternal> building the patched scim-bridge now and will test
<nixternal> if it works Riddell, should I upload it?
<Riddell> nixternal: I'd like to see the debdiff if possibl
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> Riddell: Failed to open the panel socket  <- it didn't fix it
<nixternal> seems the issue lies within the scim-bridge-agent-panel-listener.cpp
<rgreening> anyone working on the new digikam beta 4
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> smarter: I added .bzr-builddeb to the gpm branch
<rgreening> mind if I take a stab at packaging it?
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> no, just make sure you assign the bug to you
<apachelogger> there is some floating around
<rgreening> k.
<smarter> hey
 * rgreening searches for digikam 10 beta4 update bug...
<rgreening> ubottu: fact 3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fact 3
<rgreening> kubottu: fact 3
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 278722 ... either kubuntu-desktop needs to depend on xterm, or we should add it to the seed .... IMHO former is the better choice since most other -desktop packages depend on it as well
<rgreening> kubotu: fact 3
<kubotu> fact #3 of 6: JontheEchidna needs moar coffeeee [from JontheEchidna!n=jonathan@ubuntu/member/jontheechidna on Wed Oct 01 23:27:52 +0300 2008 in #kubuntu-bunker]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278722 in kubuntu-meta "Fail Safe login broken due to missing xterm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278722
<smarter> apachelogger: so, the policy is to use .bzr-builddeb for every Bazaar branch now? :)
<apachelogger> smarter: well, otherwise I will have to use --merge and that makes me grumpy
<smarter> apachelogger: other solution is to add merge = True to config file
<apachelogger> well, yeah that is what I did
<smarter> I mean, the ~/.bazaar/stuff config file
<smarter> or put alias bdm = "bd --merge" in the config file
<apachelogger> but adding it to the global is pretty much screwy because a branch might not be in merge format
<smarter> bdm is the best solution imho, but unfortunately, bzr bd-do only works when merge = True is in one of the config file
<apachelogger> well, adding the .bzr-builddeb dirs is not exactly much work, so... ;-)
<rgreening> apachelogger: d.filoni has assigned the kde4 beta 3 bug to him, but 4 is out. no activity it seems. bug 267182. Should I just reassign to me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267182 in digikam-kde4 "Update to beta 3" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267182
<apachelogger> rgreening: I suggest you should first comment
<apachelogger> say if he doesn't respond within 24 hours you are going to start work on beta4
<smarter> omg, linus has a blog
<rgreening> k. will do.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> smarter: I guess now you need one as well :P
<smarter> :P
<rgreening> I should register one for smarter... :P
<rgreening> kubotu: tell me about smarter
<kubotu> but what's smarter?
<rgreening> lol
<smarter> :]
<rgreening> I swear, that bot gets funnier.
<smarter> actually I started setting up one in http://smarter.free.fr/blog/ I just need to find a cool theme and start writing things :)
<smarter> kubotu: chat
<kubotu> I just don't see any 'advance' option in system settings module or equivalent in KDE4 we dont need arts anymore?
<smarter> no we don't
<apachelogger> amarok 2 beta2 on the way to the kde4 ppa
 * smarter just saw the FTBFS in his mailbox :P
<seele> how maybe kubuntu people did we manage to get for december?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: bug 278482 should be dealth with before release
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278482 in kdebase-workspace "klipper crashed with SIGSEGV in URLGrabber::slotItemSelected()" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278482
<JontheEchidna> Easy backport from 4.1.3
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: add the websvn url and assign me
<JontheEchidna> Hah, I forgot to add it, and I copied the url and everything
 * jussi01 hugs JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> :)
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: you touched my bug :D
<JontheEchidna> yup ^_^
 * jussi01 should now go check if his newly ordered HW will work perfectly, while he can still change it. (anyone got a geforce 9500GT?)
<rgreening> apachelogger: is amarok beta gonna hit intrepid
 * apachelogger pokes rgreening in the eye
<apachelogger> read backlog :P
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: did you fix bug 277380?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277380 in kdebase-workspace "After installing updates in Adept and needing to restart, clicking on "restart" tray icon brings up dialog to shut down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277380
<rgreening> the ppa.. I saw...
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> who got some time?
<apachelogger> amarok 2 beta 2 news needs to be written
<JontheEchidna> I have screenie, and amarok2
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: checking
<JontheEchidna> on windows \o/
<JontheEchidna> and it's amarok beta1
<apachelogger> righto :P
<yuriy> whoa, is the default media a DVD now?
<apachelogger> no?!
<apachelogger> yuriy: why do you think?
<yuriy> apachelogger: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/beta/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you could write the news
<yuriy> there's only a DVD
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maybe it is
<yuriy> though the dailys are CDs
<apachelogger> yuriy: I think the image server is bogus
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/Beta/Kubuntu
<apachelogger> the mirrors provide the CD
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: yes. I an edited the bug. mistakenly added a branch... how to remove it?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I fixed it, I think
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: nm.. fixed. removed the erroneous stuff
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> the status was set back to "New" though
<rgreening> ty. I'll corerect
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: it's funny. I fixed the bug before a report came in.
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> now he is gone
<smarter> http://doc.trolltech.com/ less green :/
<apachelogger> was too much anyway :P
<apachelogger> !info libkdcraw-dev intrepid
<ubottu> libkdcraw-dev (source: kdegraphics): RAW picture decoding C++ library (development). In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 11 kB, installed size 128 kB
<apachelogger> devfil: ^
<devfil> apachelogger: I've checked and it is the old version
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> look at the version
<apachelogger> maybe digikam depends on 4.2 nowadays
<apachelogger> then we have little chance of packaging it anyway
<apachelogger> at least for official intrepid
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pino is going berserk because of your okular patch
<JontheEchidna> again?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and I don't see the use
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: he was trying to push me to revert for about 20 minutes
<apachelogger> whithout telling me what is actually wrong
<apachelogger> and it is wrong
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: .2 doesn't exhibit the issue for me
<apachelogger> the progress indicating dialog gets pushed behind the "no results" dialog once that one was created
<JontheEchidna> I guess it'd be ok to revert then, though any sort of popup dialog shouldn't be needed in the first place
<apachelogger> it is
<apachelogger> the red search bar is not obvious enough for most people
<JontheEchidna> I guess stop signs aren't obvious enough either :/
<apachelogger> the context is missing
<JontheEchidna> whatever, it's not worth the pino rampage
<apachelogger> besides, that could mean the search has stopped
<apachelogger> you don't know why
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you going to prepare a debdiff?
<JontheEchidna> can't, no internets or networking at all in Intrepid
<apachelogger> or actually... I already have half the debdiff ;-)
 * apachelogger needed to testbuild because pino didn't want to say why the patch is *WRONG*
<apachelogger> now I can put my fancy new powers to use \o/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: anything else fixable for graphics?
 * Tm_T talked shortly with Monty "mysql" Widenius today
<JontheEchidna> mIRC fails at highlighting
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: ok
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: maybe bug 276185?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276185 in kdegraphics "Package transitions not handled on upgrade" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276185
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> looking at it right now
<apachelogger> I am wondering why kdegraphics didn't upgrade
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 279570
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279570 in kdebase-workspace "Missing include file taskmanager/taskmanager_export.h" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279570
<apachelogger> super uber high priority
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so, add _export.h to the install file?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: look at the patch
<apachelogger> it shouldn't change the includes that way
<apachelogger> there references are wrong and not file referenced are installed
<apachelogger> s/there/the
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: read the report and the report's recent comment carefully
<apachelogger> pretty well explains what the problems
<apachelogger> are
 * apachelogger needs to kill amarok, the music is awful today
<jjesse> just find better music to listen to :)
<apachelogger> jjesse: I never find music myself
<apachelogger> I only rediscover
<apachelogger> the finding part is clearly within amarok's responsibilities
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: does this mean that trunk has a bug too?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> trunk differs too much from 4.1
<apachelogger> ScottK: please take a look at bug 279531 for hardy backports
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279531 in kdebase-runtime "System Settings tries to run "qt-language-selector" when not installed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279531
<apachelogger> kde-l10n is pissed
<apachelogger> _a lot_
<apachelogger> just read the german thread about the recent launchpad screw up
<apachelogger> Riddell: we really not do something, especially in terms of preveting issues
<mdik> apachelogger, since its about translations: pissed may also refer to hackedicht while "pissed off" is understood correctly in all english dialects ;)
<apachelogger> kwwii had a wise sentence about that
<apachelogger> better to be pissed off than pissed on
<apachelogger> or something like that
<mdik> buddha would have been proud of him... ;)
<apachelogger> indeed
 * apachelogger just got lost in all the open windows
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 276239 might be kde bug 172077
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276239 in kde4libs "ctrl-c (copy) not work in kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276239
<ubottu> KDE bug 172077 in kdeui ""Copy" functionality broken in file listings and KHTML" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172077
<apachelogger> addressbar copying works apparently :P
<ryanakca> bug 278634 is confirmed... what Importance should I set it to? High? If people install Kubuntu in their native language, imho, it's a big turnoff if KDE isn't in that language...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278634 in ubiquity "[Intrepid Beta] KDE does not use the language selected during install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278634
<apachelogger> ryanakca: critical
<apachelogger> milestone 8.10
<apachelogger> a lot of people don't speak english
<apachelogger> at least not well enough to actually use it
<apachelogger> and a lot of them don't know how to get support
<apachelogger> thus they won't know how to configure it properly and go back to windows
<emgent> heya
<apachelogger> ahoy emgent
<apachelogger> woah, that was an investigation
<apachelogger> bug 276185 is caused by kcolorchooser conflicting/replacing kcoloredit (for no reason really), so kcolorchooser upgrade would have removed kcoloredit, the upgrader didn't like that all that much and just decided to not upgrading, which lead to kgraphics not being installed, which lead to kolourpaint not being upgraded to kolourpaint4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276185 in kdegraphics "Package transitions not handled on upgrade" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276185
<apachelogger> still kolourpaint4 should have a transitional package IMHO
 * JontheEchidna 's head spins
<JontheEchidna> so, I really need to figure out why wifi is broken.
<JontheEchidna> er, not wifi, wired
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Qt 4 Dance" by Finn Arild/Trolltech
<JontheEchidna> haha
<Riddell> I can't click on links in konqueror, they just go to "no such file" error page until I prss F5
<apachelogger> Riddell: screwed up cache setting maybe?
<apachelogger> or knetworkmanager does strange stuff, I read bug reports about konqueror going to offline mode if networkmanager reports offliness
<Riddell> apachelogger: you're a genius
<Riddell> my cache settings were all wrong
<apachelogger> :)
<jtechidna> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3714
<ryanakca> Riddell: while you're testing Konqueror, mind testing a bug with Konqueror + LP (haven't tested elsewhere) please? Change the status of a bug to <whatever>. Then try changing it again. Does it remain <whatever> you had changed it to? Now, click on the importance menu, does the status menu change to whatever you set it to the second time?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Congrats! :D
<apachelogger> ryanakca: thx :)
 * ryanakca grumbles and tries to get the tea he spilled out of his keyboard
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-08
<apachelogger> jtechidna: hehe, we were fiddeling with his wlan @ FOSDEM IIRC ;-)
<jtechidna> it's nice to see Kubuntu get good press right on planet kde :)
<apachelogger> yes, there is too few of that
 * JontheEchidna got networking back
 * JontheEchidna uninstalls network manager now that he doesn't need it
<DaSkreech> Whoot!
<DaSkreech> Grat apachelogger
<DaSkreech> I just wanted to confirm that there is no migration plan for those on KDE4 now to Ibex?
<ScottK-laptop> I think that puts it too strongly.
<ScottK-laptop> But I don't know the details.
 * DaSkreech speaks specifically of those users with apps in /usr/lib/kde4/ and settings in ~/.kde4
<ScottK-laptop> The data doesn't get migrated.  That's true, but I'd imagine that could be done manually after upgrade.
 * DaSkreech is pretty sure that cp ~/.kde4 ~/.kde will screw up a lot of crap
<ScottK-laptop> I had some KDE4 stuff installed when I upgraded and the packages got replaced OK.
<ScottK-laptop> Why?
<DaSkreech> Well wouldn't it over write the data in ~/.kde ?
<ScottK-laptop> I don't actually know, but the KDE3/KDE4 .kde dirs are generally forward compatible, so I doubt replacing KDE4 data with other KDE4 data would be problematic.
<DaSkreech> It wouldn't have kde4 data in there
<DaSkreech> it would be kde3 data from way back when that's all existed
<JontheEchidna> if it's overwritten it's gone
<DaSkreech> I know
<DaSkreech> Which is why I was asking if there is no migration path?
<ScottK-laptop> I see.
<ScottK-laptop> I was thinking you wanted to migrate Hardy -> Intrepid and have KDE4 data come forward instead.
<ScottK-laptop> Not sure how you would merge .kde and .kde4.
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<ScottK-laptop> So it looks like moving to bluez 4 changed the whole package structure.  kdebluetooth now depends on a transitional package.
<ScottK-laptop> Someone ought to look into that.
<NCommander> ScottK, I'm involved in the bluez change, whats the issue
<ScottK-laptop> First, kdebluetooth now depends on a transitional pacakge.  That's not a good plan for the future.
<ScottK-laptop> So what should it dependon instead?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: ^^
<ScottK-laptop> As was a bit suprised to find the bluez-gstreamer package in my default Kubuntu install, but I
<ScottK-laptop> I've got libgstreamer installed anyway for other reasons, so it's not as far out as I initially thought.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Do you know if any KDE people tested it?
<NCommander> Hrm
<NCommander> I didn't test it in KDE ...
<NCommander> I don't know if anyone did
<ScottK-laptop> superm1 asked me to, but I didn't get to it.
<NCommander> Whats the transitional package kdebluetooth is depending on?
<ScottK-laptop> bluez-utils
<NCommander> ScottK, I think you need to depend on package Bluetooth now
<NCommander> Checking
<ScottK-laptop> Back in a few.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Back.
<NCommander> wb
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Did you see my ping about openexr on sparc a coupld of days ago?
<NCommander> oh yeah, that slipped my mind
<NCommander> Crap
<NCommander> The only machine I can build for sparc is spooky (REVU), so I'm not so sure I can work on that one
<ScottK-laptop> Err or was it hppa?
<NCommander> sparc
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: That one was hppa: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/openexr/1.6.1-3
<ScottK-laptop> I did ping you about a sparc one.
 * NCommander notes something about you hating me
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah, but I hate everybody.  At least you're useful.
<ScottK-laptop> OK, not hate, but I am in a really foul mood at the moment.
 * Hobbsee echoes hate back at ScottK-laptop just to make him feel better
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: I give you Bug #279983
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279983 in kdebluetooth "kblueplugd crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279983
 * NCommander dunks his bluetooth dongle in soda
<NCommander> Sorry, I don't have the necessary hardware
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> ~order for NCommander blueberry pie
<rgreening> dang... no pie
<NCommander> I love blueberries!
<NCommander> ;.;
<NCommander> ARGH
<rgreening> and blue teeth
<rgreening> tooth
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: rebuilding doesn't seem to help.
<DaSkreech> If I'm remastering a Cd and want a personal script installed as a command I'll have to make a Deb?
<ScottK-laptop> Any kdebluetooth ninjas in the audience ...
<yuriy> anybody using fglrx on intrepid?
<DaSkreech> I might be
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Bug #279983 looks to be a strong sign (according to superm1) that kdebluetooth needs updating to work with the new bluetooth stack uploaded today.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279983 in kdebluetooth "kblueplugd crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279983
<dbglt> is anyone working on fixing up update-notifier-kde?
<DaSkreech> mornfall: ping
<DaSkreech> Drat
<jussi01> Morning all!
<Arby> morning
<jussi01> An I just noticed /topic, so Congrats apachelogger!
<dbglt> hrmm, maybe this channel is better: odd. any reason why python-kde4-doc doesn't include the binary pykdedocs anymore?
<dbglt> apparently not part of the latest build
<dbglt> weird
<stdin> kde4bindings-4.1.2$ find . -type f -name "pykdedocs*"
<stdin> ./python/pykde4/docs/html/pykdedocs.html
<stdin> dbglt: doesn't look like it even in the source package
<dbglt> stdin: yeah, just checked svn as well
<dbglt> stdin: odd, and kind of annoying
<dbglt> but oh well! :)
<thekorn> hi, short question, what's the right target for bug reports about konqueror, kdebase?
<Hobbsee> thekorn: yes, iirc.
<apachelogger> jussi01: thx :)
<smarter> yeah https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/267705 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267705 in facile "Main Inclusion Request: facile" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Riddell> smarter: what's that needed for?
<smarter> Kalzium equation solver
<smarter> I'm creating a debdiff right now
<smarter> Riddell: if you could please upload that :) http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/kdeedu_4.1.2-0ubuntu1_to_ubuntu2.debdiff
<Riddell> smarter: that it?  no new files needing adding to the packaging?
<smarter> nop, cmake does the magic stuff
<smarter> and everything is in the kalzium binary afaik
<smarter> I could check
 * smarter debuilds and debian/rules list-missing
<smarter> I already did when I hacked my own package because I wanted to use the equation solver, but rechecking can't be bad :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: should I poke pitti about bug 267599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267599 in qca2-plugin-ossl "Main Inclusion Report for libqca2-plugin-ossl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267599
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes please
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: so superm1 uploaded a new bluetooth stack after beta and then says its the fault of kdebluetooth for not being new enough?
<Riddell> Tonio_: able to look at bluetooth?  I know nothing about it
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/bugs/279983
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279983 in kdebluetooth "kblueplugd crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [High,Confirmed]
<smarter> Riddell: I just checked again, adding the build-dep is enough to make the eqsuation solver works :)
<smarter> *equation
<Riddell> thanks smarter
<rgreening> Riddell: could this be a dbus issue? I've seen a lot of bug reports coming in from Python with "DBusException in call_blocking()"?
<rgreening> coincidence?
<smarter> Riddell: also, could you upload bespin -0ubuntu3? bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-members/bespin/ubuntu && bzr diff -r20..21 > bespin.debdiff
 * smarter bbl
<smarter> see you later guys
<rgreening> Riddell: Did you upload the qtjambi I sent? If not, hold off, I want to add a quick fix (bug 250002)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250002 in qtjambi "wrong classpath is set in designer-qtjambi" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250002
<Riddell> rgreening: I did
<rgreening> Riddell: Ok, I'
<rgreening> I'll send a new rev. to fix the afore meantioned bug. closes last qtjambi bug
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: bug 279996
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279996 in kde-l10n-ml "Wrong package description for kde-ml package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279996
<JontheEchidna> The package desc still has a tiny bit of wa left in there :P
 * apachelogger doesn't think that is uploadworthy
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you upload 4.1.2 l10n yet?
<rgreening> Riddell: the Dbus Call_Blocking all are either dbus or python related. I wouldn't blame this (necessarily) on bluetooth. I just got an exception and it's for kbluetoothd (which is python based) and calls the dbus error
<JontheEchidna> Jockey and guidance-power-manager have been getting similar DBus problems
<rgreening> yep. either we have a dbus or pythnon prob (IMHO)
<rgreening> s/pythnon /python
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: latest l10n is 4.1.2
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> if I get round to upload before intrepid... otherwise we are going to fix that for 4.1.3
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I can upload a fix if you have a debdiff for that
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I don't have one yet, currently mucking around with -workspace
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what are you doing to -workspace?
<Riddell> I hvae rendering errors today
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: fixing libtaskmanager includes
<JontheEchidna> which I sorta messed up with my tooltips patch
<rgreening> Riddell: see bug 139154. I'll test out the patch comment and see if it fixes the dbus exception.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139154 in kdebluetooth "kblueplugd crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139154
<rgreening> Riddell: it'
<rgreening> is an old bug it seems...
<seele> hmm.. ntpd isn't running by default?
<seele> anyone running a beta install instead of upgrade?
<seele> hmm.. was kdesudo supposed to be fixed?
<jussi01> seele: I am (running a beta install)
<seele> jussi01: is Set date and time automatically turned on for you in System Settings > Date & Time?
 * jussi01 looks
<jussi01> seele: no.
<seele> hmm.. do you think ntp should be turned on by default? most computers have a network connection, and even if it drops (such as with a laptop), it won't throw an error, it just waits until the connection comes back
<Riddell> I'm sure we (used to) have ntp running by default, as a daemon not at the kde level
<rgreening> ntpd is a good thing
<Riddell> seele: yep, ntp should run when a network connection is made
<seele> Riddell: we can do it for Ibex?
<Riddell> seele: we do, and always have
<seele> ntp but not the kde daemon?
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> kde is the wrong level to have you time sync being done
<seele> ok.. so how do we fix the problem of the option not being turned on in system settings?
<seele> is it looking at the kde daemon instead of elsewhere?  it's misleading if it is turned off but ntpd still updates time
<Riddell> probably we should just remove that from the UI
<seele> hum
<nixternal> are we install pidgin by default?
<nixternal> wow I can spoke this morning :)
<seele> why would we have pidgin?
<Riddell> nixternal: no
<nixternal> ahh, it is probably left over from my gnome install
<seele> is kopete borked?
<nixternal> forgot i did that
<nixternal> seele: it is for me
<nixternal> I send people messages and it is in HTML markup
<Riddell> nixternal: can we test that?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I just added --dist-upgrade to update-manager-kde you'll be pleased to know
<smarter> Riddell: I just noticed update-notifier-kde was not running, I started it and a systray popup said that I had "Apt Authentification Issue", it asked me to click on "Run this action now"(strange name for a button), but nothing happened when I clicked on it
<smarter> and according to the command line, it's trying to run gksu
<smarter> /bin/sh: gksu: not found
<smarter> this line appears everytime I click on the button
<Riddell> smarter: what's in /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/ ?
<smarter> apt-auth-failure.note  firefox-3.0-restart-required  fuse-utils-needs-users-added-to-fuse-group  user-must-execute-asoundconf-set-default-card
<smarter> in apt-auth-failure.not there is:
<smarter> Command: gksu -- synaptic --non-interactive --update-at-startup --hide-main-window
<Riddell> smarter: I'm poking mvo on #ubuntu-devel
 * smarter looks :)
 * jussi01 sighs that flash is so horrible in intrepid. :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: I don't have update-manager-kde
<Riddell> apachelogger: you're missing ouy
<Riddell> apachelogger: you're missing out
<Riddell> update-notifier-kde I mean
<apachelogger> Riddell: update-notifier-kde: Unknown option 'dist-upgrade'.
<Riddell> you'll need the version that probably isn't in the archives yet
<apachelogger> *nod*
 * apachelogger prepares workspace for upload
<Riddell> apachelogger: workspace?  I think JontheEchidna is doing stuff to that
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ye got my patch?
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I hope you didn't forget to unbreak something :P
<JontheEchidna> kool
<Riddell> toscalix!
<JontheEchidna> Oh, crap
<JontheEchidna> Lancelot uses the Taskmanager lib
<JontheEchidna> meaning the toolitps patch broke it
<apachelogger> that explains a lot
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: time to remind you of apachelogger's primary rule of packaging
<JontheEchidna> yeah yeah...
<JontheEchidna> patches are evil (tm)
<JontheEchidna> just means more work for me, lol
<smarter> JontheEchidna: ooh, that's why lancelot was not working anymore
<apachelogger> IMHO you should grab all the plasma related stuff and grep for other stuff that links against tasmanager
 * smarter was sure this patch was going to causes some problems :P
<apachelogger> well, it's a patch :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: first line of the debdiff exceeds 80 chars
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you take the changes for a testdrive?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: tooltips still work
<apachelogger> k
<ScottK> Riddell: Apparently asking for testing with KDE is enough.  It's not an issue if it's not actually done (bluetooth).
<JontheEchidna> Crap, Lancelot's taskmanager code is the same in trunk as it is in 4.1....
<smarter> JontheEchidna: maybe it needs a rebuild?
<JontheEchidna> maybe
<kde4> #digikam
<JontheEchidna> That would cause binary incompatibility, come to think of it
<apachelogger> kde4: eh?
<apachelogger> is bug 280099 actually a bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280099 in kdebase-workspace "Clock and Window switcher is huge on panel resize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280099
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I didn't fix it all the way
<JontheEchidna> Lancelot fails to build here \o/
 * Riddell adds libqca2-plugin-ossl to seeds
<apachelogger> Riddell: please add xterm as well
<Riddell> why?
<apachelogger> needed for KDM's failsafe
<apachelogger> I actually think we should just add it as dep for kubuntu-desktop as all the other -desktop's depend on it as well
<Riddell> it was removed from the seeds because we have good terminal applications this millenium
<Riddell> if kdm needs it, then kdm should depend on it
<apachelogger> kdm recommends it
<Riddell> sorted
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger won't fixes the bug report
<Riddell> is it really in the ubuntu.desktop seed?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh, or maybe not. I think it's fixed all the way
<apachelogger> Riddell: apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop | grep xterm
<Riddell> hmm, so it is, I'm sure that was removed some releases ago
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe we should patch kdm to use konsole, I guess if kdelibs is broken KDM won't start anyway
<Riddell> it should use konsole if xterm isn't around at least
 * apachelogger looks for some existing alternatives
<apachelogger> or maybe write a shell script
<JontheEchidna> Yay, lancelot works after a rebuild
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55316/
<JontheEchidna> can haz sponsor?
<apachelogger> uploaded
<apachelogger> workspace also uploaded
<JontheEchidna> thinking about it
<JontheEchidna> it does need workspace 0ubuntu6 to work
<JontheEchidna> or else it'll ftbfs
<apachelogger> I guess it will ftbfs then :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: next time bump the build-dep
<apachelogger> I think my desktop containment just exploded
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can you reproduce bug 280134
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280134 in kdebase "konqueror does not respect the open externally called URL in new tab setting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280134
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> weird, does work here
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what happens if you don't minimize the window?
<JontheEchidna> still new window
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please make a snapshot of your konqueror config dialog
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you try launching it from kmail?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> hmm, maybe that's why
 * JontheEchidna missed a setting
<JontheEchidna> nope, still no good
<apachelogger> screenshot
<JontheEchidna> actually
<JontheEchidna> it works, just not with the initial window
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it doesn't claim so, does it? :P
<JontheEchidna> I opened konq via kmenu
<JontheEchidna> clicked a clickly link in kmail -> new window pops us
<JontheEchidna> *up
<JontheEchidna> clicked another link in kmail, new tab in new window shows up
<apachelogger> m
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maybe mention that and forward the report to kde
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: plz join #oxygen
 * Riddell uploads adept to hardy-proposed with skip_intrepid patch
<Riddell> rgreening: uploaded update-notifier hanks
<Riddell> thanks
<rgreening> Riddell: np. one less to cause headaches :) and dup bugs and no update notifications... :)
<rgreening> plus, it annoyed me. it was always crashed. hehe
<rgreening> Riddell: I have an update for qtjambi coming too.
<Riddell> rgreening: qtjambi up
<rgreening> Riddell: qtjambi fix is in progress. A couple of things to correct. ie. bug 250002. Also, there's a problem with the designer-qtjambi CLASSPATH. Working on that now.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250002 in qtjambi "wrong classpath is set in designer-qtjambi" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250002
<rgreening> Riddell: in qtjambi-examples-wrapper, we have java -cp /usr/share/java/qtjambi.jar:/usr/share/java/qtjambi-linux32-gcc.jar:/usr/share/java/qtjambi-examples.jar com.trolltech.launcher.Launcher. the linux32 would be a problem on 64 bit. So that needs to be corrected.
<rgreening> how woudl I do that for the wrapper (allow 32 or 64)?
<Riddell> it's a shell script, just check which file exists
<Riddell> if [ -e /path/tolinux32 ]; ...
<Riddell> something like that
<rgreening> ah... good idea
<rgreening> I was thinking on editing it preinstall via the packaging.
<rgreening> but a global check would work just as well.
<rgreening> ok, a new rev will be necessary to fix these extra problem I found... oh well...
<rgreening> On 64 bit Linux, will uname -m show x86_64 always?
<Riddell> no
<rgreening> ok, wondering the "right" way to determine if the system is 64 or 32
<rgreening> think I found a good ex in jcontrol
<rgreening> Riddell: sent off final qtjambi fix. ver ubuntu3 should be built. ubuntu2 can die.
<rgreening> Riddell: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3713 - SuSE k.n.m native for KDE4... close
<yuriy> has kdebluetooth been tested with the new bluetooth stack?
<ScottK> yuriy: Yes.  Doesn't work.
<yuriy> same here
<yuriy> i just installed bluetooth-gnome, and I have to say this works nicer than kdebluetooth even when the latter does work
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> revert bluetooth stack change?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what to do with bug 220474
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220474 in kdebase "kdesu hogs cpu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220474
<yuriy> apachelogger: hmm?
<yuriy> libbluetooth has been upgraded to version 4
<apachelogger> when?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: we don't use kdesu anymore, right?
<JontheEchidna> it shouldn't be causing problems in Intrepid
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, I think one can still install kde without kdesudo
<yuriy> apachelogger: a couple days ago. mario limonciello sent mail to (among others) kubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> even if it's not in $PATH
<apachelogger> yuriy: well, it breaks compatibility with kbluetooth obviously
<ScottK> yuriy: Bug #279983
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279983 in kdebluetooth "kblueplugd crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279983
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yesterday.
<apachelogger> I suggest testing kbluetooth svn, if that exists.
<apachelogger> otherwise I reverting the lib change would probably make a lot of sense
<apachelogger> s/I/
<ScottK> apachelogger: Tonio_ has done most of the bluetooth stuff.  Hopefully he'll make an appearance and have some magic fix.
<ScottK> Part of the rationale for going forward was the the old lib was pretty broken with the current kernel.
<ScottK> I think reversion isn't going to happen.
<apachelogger> hm
<ScottK> Just add this one to your list when next Jono claims that Kubuntu is treated equally and there are only two devs working on Gnome.
<apachelogger> why did no one test kbluetooth before the version bump?
<ScottK> I didn't have time.
<ScottK> The real question is why did they go ahead with no kbluetooth testing.
<ScottK> I'd suggest maybe Riddell should take that up with slangasek.
<apachelogger> yeah, Riddell should do that ;-)
<apachelogger> We should make a list of screw ups and throw it at Jono, so he can do something to prevent them in the future.
<apachelogger> jjesse: Please make sure to mark bugs as incomplete when you request information.
<JontheEchidna> Man, we have a ton of incomplete bugs in workspace
<apachelogger> I am so looking forward to close them :P
<ScottK> Personally I think if it's a real problem it's better to leave it open and maybe someone else has the problem and adds the info later.
<ScottK> If it's incomplete because it's not clear there is a real problem, then I think closing is fine.
<apachelogger> ScottK: in general most of the KDE bugs are actually missing information
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: there aren't many incompletes without response really
<apachelogger> 13 results
<ScottK> OK. I just think that generally in Ubuntu bug closing is too agressive.
<apachelogger> I agree.
<apachelogger> But especially for the big KDE meta packages it is difficult, if we don't keep them clean it's pretty easy to get lost.
<apachelogger> bug 176152 is awesome
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 176152 in kdebase "cancelling massive konqueror file operations does not cause konqueror to properly cease disk operations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176152
<apachelogger> "1. Create a large file hierarchy (by "large", I mean one that contains hundreds of thousands of directories and a million or more files)."
<apachelogger> Won't fix => reproducing fails at step 1
<apachelogger> :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Massive file transfer is one of the places where switching from fish to sftp will help.  Last time I tried it with fish, if you wanted to transfer 50,000 files it would try to open 50,000 connections with the remote.  I forkbombed myself once that way.
 * apachelogger didn't use fish in years
 * apachelogger can't reproduce that bug with 4k folders and 16k files
<ScottK> Come on, he said lots ....
<ScottK> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> you should cp the folder that has that and place it in the lowest subdirectory
<apachelogger> hm
 * ScottK recalls once accidentally being recursive in a file copy script.
<apachelogger> 10,000 loops creating 9 directories (each one a sub dir of the previous one) and storing 4 empty files in each dir
<ScottK> That was the day I learned about command line length limitations for rm.
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> I once looped a gpg exec in a wrapper script
<apachelogger> took down the system in no time
<apachelogger> almost 2k loops finished
<ScottK> The fish fork bomb is my favorite though.  It was to a shared server account and their system worked perfectly.  My account was totally dead and everone else's was fine.
<apachelogger> hehe
<ryanakca> apachelogger: *points to the reply to bug 278634 *... beyond my abilities now :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278634 in ubiquity "[Intrepid Beta] KDE does not use the language selected during install" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278634
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> I have no idea how this was taken care of in KDE 3
<Riddell> apachelogger: dunno, that's my priority item for tomorrow
<apachelogger> ok
<Riddell> has anyone asked superm what he was thinking when he uploaded an untested bluez?
<apachelogger> not yet
<ScottK> Riddell: The reply I got was along the lines of "I asked for people to test it."
<Riddell> he never asked me
<ScottK> Riddell: slangasek made a comment about viewing the old version as sufficiently broken on the current kernel that the risk of it getting worse was low.
<ScottK> Riddell: He did send mail to kubuntu-devel
<ScottK> Of course I had file transfer before and I don't now, so it's a regression for me.
<Riddell> humph
<reisi> should i be able to compile (as i did with kubuntu 8.04 w/ kde4) kde4 apps from cmake sources with the latest beta? (kde-devel installed)
<reisi> or should i start firing package bugreports; cmake reports that it cannot find KDE4InternalConfig.cmake
<Riddell> yes you can compile, we wouldn't get very far if you couldn't
<reisi> Riddell: of course :) but i mean should i now install some other meta-package than kde-devel (with previous version kde4-devel was enough)?
<Riddell> kde-devel should suffice
<reisi> ok FindKDE4Internal is where it should be but for some reason cmake still pukes
<reisi> now that kde4 has moved to /usr it seems that cmake-2.6 scripts have a hard time actually finding anything
<reisi> FindKDE4.cmake expects kde4-config to be /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kde4-config, as it nowdays is /usr/bin/kde4-config
<reisi> should i file a bugreport on cmake package on this one?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-09
<Riddell> reisi: it works fine for us
<rgreening> I cant wait for qt4.5
<JontheEchidna> yeah, graphicsview should fly in Qt 4.5
<JontheEchidna> automagic performance boosts ftw
<rgreening> 4 sure
<jussi01> Morning all
<Riddell> morning jussi01
<jussi01> Heya Riddell :)
<jussi01> Riddell: is it a know issue that flash is broken (on some pages?) (ie. you tube is nice, but cnn.com is icky)
<apachelogger> jussi01: cnn got flash?
<Riddell> "General Error" guess it doesn't like something about konqueror
<Riddell> doesn't work in firefox either for me but it gets further
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is WMV
<apachelogger> check the FAQ
<Riddell> hmm right
 * apachelogger can't reach homeNetwork and is wondering to do about it
<smarter> hey
<smarter> I've recently noticed(it probably started with kde 4.1.2) that the new device notifier plasmoid in the panel(the one with a computer icon), always has the black/white usb plug icon on it, IIRC in earlier versions it was only shown when something was plugged
<Riddell> in the top left?
<smarter> bottom left
<jussi01> apachelogger: cnn has flash, yes
<Riddell> I think that's always there
<Riddell> jussi01: URL?
<jussi01> Riddell: http://edition.cnn.com/2007/TRAVEL/07/01/daily.snapshot/index.html
<Riddell> "This CNN.com feature is optimized for Adobe Flash Player version 8 or higher.
<Riddell> You are currently using Flash Player 10"
<Riddell> broken javascript
<smarter> pic because I don't know if I'm clear here :) http://pix.nofrag.com/d/d/e/86db52d209e94ec3301d452d8de7b.html
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, did you see pitti's last comment on bug 280295
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280295 in adept "do not offer upgrade to intrepid automatically" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280295
<Riddell> smarter: that's always there for me
<smarter> Riddell: even in earlier versions of KDE 4.1 ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: no, thanks
<Riddell> smarter: not sure
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> the icon was changed
<apachelogger> because it wasn't very useful before
<smarter> so it's not a bug, just a feature? :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> a half-way-fix feature
<apachelogger> 4.2 comes with much more sensible icon
<smarter> okay
<Riddell> I think that whole applet is not very useful, it duplicates what kickoff already has
<apachelogger> well, it makes the devices more visible
<Riddell> yes
<apachelogger> if it was easier to create profiles for it, the whole device integration would make more sense IMHO
<apachelogger> took >1 hour to implement one for dragon player
 * apachelogger should backport that
<Riddell> what sort of profiles?
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, currently it only offers dolphin as option to access the device with
<apachelogger> however for DVD/SVCDs you might want a dragon
<apachelogger> and for empty DVD/CDs you might want K3b...
<jussi01> apachelogger: ++ :)
<apachelogger> \o/ I get back in my network, my desktop still doesn't respond though -.-
<apachelogger> jussi01: huh, what for?
<jussi01> apachelogger: those profiles :
<apachelogger> oh well, I only made one for video DVDs
<apachelogger> I blogged about it though, wasn't all that much fun
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2008/08/dragons-dvds-and-new-device-notifiers.html
<apachelogger> http://primalcortex.wordpress.com/2008/10/09/kubuntu-as-an-xwindows-server/
 * smarter <3 users feedback on forum
<apachelogger> smarter: where? what?
<smarter> http://forum.kubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=2114032#p2114032 this just let me know that Bespin plasmoid(xbar) makes Plasma crashes
<smarter> I'll try to fix that this evening
 * smarter is off to school
<smarter> see ya
<smarter> seems to be related to taskbar changes by JontheEchidna :P
<smarter> when trying to build XBar again I get:
<smarter> /usr/include/taskmanager/task.h:40:44: error: taskmanager/taskmanager_export.h: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> why does bespin link against taskmanager at all?
<smarter> bespin svn has a plasmoid inside
<smarter> which is a taskbar replacement
<smarter> à la OSX
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> and it is shipped with the style?
<smarter> yes
<apachelogger> -.-
<smarter> yes, upstream should have made separate repos
<smarter> bye
<apachelogger> cya
<smarter> /usr/include/taskmanager/task.h:40:44: error: taskmanager/taskmanager_export.h: No such file or directory
<smarter> oops
<JontheEchidna> ^base-workspace 0ubuntu6 fixed that, it causes lancelot to ftbfs too
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> wiki login works again
<apachelogger> hooray
<jussi01> oh, yay!!
<jussi01> :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: gosh, really?
<apachelogger> last comment at bug 259436
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259436 in ubuntu-website "Wiki login not persistent with Konqueror" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259436
<Riddell> lovely
<rgreening> OMG.. is that the OpenID problem resolved.. finally?
<apachelogger> yus
 * rgreening jumps for joy
<rgreening> \o/
 * apachelogger can edit the meeting agenda again :D
 * rgreening wishes the webmins would be more rigorous in being standards compliant and test against Konqueror.
<rgreening> too much broken CSS out there
<apachelogger> hm kmenu shortcuts are pretty broken alright
<JontheEchidna> Heh, figures they test the fix with an old konqueror :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if it works in the old, it works in the new :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 188385 needs forwarding if you got a minute
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188385 in kdebase "Application shortcuts broken" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188385
 * JontheEchidna was about to restart with the nv drivers instead of nouveau
<Riddell> new koffice beta if anyone wants to package it
<apachelogger> I can't build koffice2, my root partition is too small :S
<rgreening> Riddell: I can take a shot
<Riddell> a volunteer!
<rgreening> :)
 * rgreening looks around
<rgreening> oh me.. :)
<Hobbsee> NEW BLOOD!
<rgreening> hahaha
<Hobbsee> quick!  put him to work!
<rgreening> I'm vintage, and you know things get better with age.
<Hobbsee> you're not really making him start with koffice, are you?
<rgreening> meh...
<rgreening> I've figured out everything else thus far... how bad can Koffice be
<rgreening> besides the long compile time
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot151.png <-- check out my fancy lp :P
<apachelogger> rgreening: well, we are talking beta here
<apachelogger> that makes it a lot worse actually
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I think we already have a bug for khotkeys being busted
<rgreening> intrepid 7.10?
<rgreening> :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: got a stylesheet that has failed to load?
<apachelogger> rgreening: compiles as long as Qt, the probability it will break is about as high as the kdepim one
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, I adblocked all images
<apachelogger> now it's almost fast
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, I am not sure it is really controlled by khotkeys
 * rgreening downloads Koffice2...
<apachelogger> rgreening: oh and it might fail for no apparent reason in the buildd build :P
<rgreening> how much disk space is required to build
<apachelogger> koffice is fun :D
<apachelogger> rgreening: ~ 5 gig I'd say
<apachelogger> that is including all the deps it needs to download
<rgreening> sweet. 10 times that available
<apachelogger> lucky you
<rgreening> 160GB here. 80 for /home and 80 for everything else.
<apachelogger> 70 home, 10 /
<rgreening> home is at 91% .. me needs to move my pics off the drive.
<apachelogger> that reminds me
<apachelogger> I have around 500,000 empty files and around 150,000 almost empty dirs
<apachelogger> bug triage is no fun...
<rgreening> purge is your friend. Use synaptic to clean up obsolete packages.
 * rgreening wishes Adept had as many features as the great synaptic
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, please try to change the summaries to something useful - (KDE Bookmark Editor 4.1.2) Moving or copying a bookmarks in to the end of the list in keditbookmarks crashes the editor <- way too long
<JontheEchidna> to install gnome, simply type in sudo apt-get install firefox :P
<apachelogger> that is still not fixed?
<JontheEchidna> the bug is still open
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> if the bug summary field was any smaller you could do one-char-per-edit-editing
<JontheEchidna> ? Are we talking about the same bug?
<Riddell> rgreening: up now at http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/koffice/
<Riddell> rgreening: know what to do?
<Riddell> rgreening: current packaging is at https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive?field.name_filter=koffice&field.status_filter=published
<Riddell> bunzip; gzip -9; rename to koffice2_X.Y.orig.tar.gz; copy over old debian; dch -i
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I am talking about the summary field in general
<apachelogger> when doing edit description/tags
<Riddell> debuild; check cmake output for new dependencies that it complains about
<Riddell> coffee
<JontheEchidna> oh, heh
<Riddell> at the end run dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp --list-missing  to check all files are installed
<apachelogger> *cough* pbuilder hooks *cough*
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, I tested kickoffrc yesterday, works as expected, new kds already uploaded
<apachelogger> Riddell: and please try #E9E8E8 as window background color
<rgreening> Riddell: added repo and dl src now
<apachelogger> doesn't make one blind but is not as dark as the oxygen one
<apachelogger> pretty much in between I'd say :)
<rgreening> apachelogger: pbuilder hooks?
<apachelogger> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks
<rgreening> apachelogger: I use pbuilder. Is that what you meant or is 'hooks' some feature I need of pbuilder...
<apachelogger> rgreening: hooks hook into pbuilder at certain stages
<apachelogger> like before resolving dependencies one of the hooks is running apt-get update to make sure you get the latest packages
<rgreening> ah. got a tut on what I should do? I like pbuilder
<apachelogger> and one is for post-building to run list-missing
<apachelogger> rgreening: read the readme, I guess ;-)
<rgreening> hmm.. ok.
<jussi01> hrm, kompozwer segfaults...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 208253
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208253 in kubuntu-meta "Can't change Documents or Desktop paths" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208253
<JontheEchidna> yus?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I like that olaf dood
<JontheEchidna> :)
<apachelogger> wah
<apachelogger> bug 280615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280615 in kdebase ""send us your What's This help" link broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280615
<apachelogger> how cool is that whats this entry
<jussi01> bug 280740
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280740 in kompozer "kompozer segfaults " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280740
<rgreening> Riddell: Just looking at the todo list. Anything from there I can help with... polishing, testing or other?
<JontheEchidna> There's always bug 278482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278482 in kdebase-workspace "klipper crashed with SIGSEGV in URLGrabber::slotItemSelected()" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278482
 * JontheEchidna was mulling on doing it after he finishes up his physics hw
<Riddell> rgreening: you mean as well as koffice 2?
<rgreening> yep. multitask
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> while it's compiling... do something else useful
<Riddell> rgreening: further scim-bridge patching?
<rgreening> sure... point me to the reqs.
<Riddell> apps now take ages to startup if you have scim installed but not running
<Riddell> nixternal tried to patch it but I don't think he got anywhere
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: I've been beating on guidance-power-manager trying to get it to start if HAL is not running with no great success.
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: do we want it to start?
<Riddell> can it not just wait around seeing if hal has appeared occationally?
<Riddell> or if that's hard, just have it quit
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: If hal goes away while gpm is running the CPU stuff still works.
<rgreening> Riddell: could it not try and launch hal?
<ScottK-laptop> And gpm does just fine and notices when it appears.
<ScottK-laptop> So I was gonna ask what rgreening just did.  Is it reasonable for gpm to try and start hal?
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: ^^
<rgreening> lol...
<Riddell> hmm, usually if hal isn't running there's a good reason for that
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<ScottK-laptop> My first try was to just ignore all the errors and get to a running state.
<ScottK-laptop> Then it waits just fine.  That didn't go well.
<rgreening> it should at least try and detect is hal isn't runing and offer a msg to the user indicating that hal isn't running...
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: How is it going to do that?
<rgreening> in the code, during the init, could it not check for hal?
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.  It's the user notification part that's uncertain for me.
<rgreening> ah. use kdialog
<rgreening> possibly
<ScottK-laptop> Printing to stdout so it ends up in .xsessions is easy.
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: How's your python?
<rgreening> lol. I can figure things out easy enough.
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  I'm busy with $WORK now.  Wanna take a crack at it?
<rgreening> whats the package name quidance-power-manager?
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.
<rgreening> ok. let me have a look.
<ScottK-laptop> Just do 'sudo sh /etc/init.d/hal stop' and then exit and run guidance-power-manager and you'll get the error we're trying to fix.
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> could use KPassivePopup... possibly
<Riddell> guidance not quidance :)
<ScottK-laptop> Err.  Right.
<rgreening> yeah. I know... my typo
<rgreening> Riddell: in powermanage.py there are vars S4_COMMAND and S3_COMMAND which point to /usr/local/bin hibernate and s2ram respectively... should these even be there or defined diff?
<Riddell> I expect it's historical
<Riddell> but I guess they would have been used if hal wasn't about in some early version
<rgreening> yeah... there are hooks for it throughout the code. Probably should go at some point
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Is the desktop-team meeting currently in progress a useful place to whine about bluetooth?
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: should be, pitti said he'd have it as an item
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Have you heard back from Tonio at all about bluetooth?
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: no.  nor kdesudo
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
 * apachelogger hates apparmor
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: might be worth asking rdieter :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Who is he?
<Riddell> rdieter: do you know if kdebluetooth for kde 4 is working in fedora currently with bluez 4.12
<Riddell> ScottK: fedora-kde man
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Excellent.  I don't see any patches mentioned in the spec file changelog.
<rdieter> Riddell: kinda sorta works, I don't have bluetooth myself, but thats what I hear from others.
<ScottK> rdieter: Are there patches in the package for it?  The vanilla upstream 0.2 seems very broken here.
<rdieter> ScottK: I'll go check...
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> ScottK: mind we don't actually use vanilla upstream 0.2, we have that kblueplugd wrapper from allee
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> So maybe that's where we have a problem.
<rdieter> ScottK: vanilla here, no patches
<Riddell> ScottK: does kbluetooth4 work for you?
<ScottK> rdieter: Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: No.  I'm the one that filed the initial bug.
<Riddell> ScottK: the only bug I've seen talks about kblueplugd not /usr/bin/kbluetooth4
<rdieter> Riddell: when you have a sec, I'd like to chat about your multimedia key patches (I so want that)
<ScottK> Right, but that's what dies when you start up bluetooth.
<Riddell> ScottK: which is?  how do you start up bluetooth?
<Riddell> rdieter: needs an xmodmap file to run on login to set XF86AudioLowerVolume et al
<ScottK> It's automatically started on startup, of course, and then K menu -> Internet -> Kdebluetooth4
<Riddell> then kmix should just work
<ScottK> Both crash.
<rdieter> Riddell: "just work" with or without patching?
<Riddell> rdieter: with patching kdemultimedia
<rdieter> Riddell: coolness, any work/contact yet to get any of that upstream?  (either way, I'm game to help anywhere I can).
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: If I run /usr/bin/kbluetooth4 directly it appears to start and my phone sees a device.
<Riddell> rdieter: I suppose I could just apply the patch, but there still needs to be a way to map the keys to keycodes, also it's using a custom widget and should use knotify
<ScottK-laptop> So it may be our wrapper that's the problem.
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: can you transfer files?
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop.. I think there' plenty of python bugginess to go around, including kblueplugd
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: I'm pretty much a novice at bluetooth.  Intrepid is the first time I've had both hardware and a (briefly) working system.
<ScottK-laptop> I can see the laptop, but not connect to it.
<Riddell> bluetooth always seems like more of a novelty than someone I'd actually care about
<ScottK-laptop> That is likely consistent with how I left it configured when last I had a working gui.
<Riddell> s/someone/something/  I don't care about scandinavian kings either
<ScottK-laptop> So I guess my answer is I don't know.
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: ok so porting kblueplugd doesn't be hard to do except this is dbus and dbus is stupid can can't be introspected so I don't know how to find out the new API
<ScottK-laptop> Well not entirely.
<ScottK-laptop> I ran kbluetooth4-devicemanager manually and got ...
<ScottK-laptop> process 20873: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "path != NULL" failed in file dbus-message.c line 1070.
<Riddell> jings
<ScottK-laptop> This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.
<ScottK-laptop> QDBusConnection: error: could not send message to service "org.bluez" path "" interface "org.bluez.Adapter" member "DiscoverDevices"
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 263438 renders adept close to unusable
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263438 in adept "Adept3: search does not provide expected results" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263438
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I've been using apt-cache search instead
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: I really need to concentrate on $WORK now, so good luck figuring out making some progress on this.
<JontheEchidna> but that bug really sucks
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: yep. I've experienced that. Doesn't show all packages.
<rgreening> I've had to use synaptic.
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: in most cases a user will search for a package rather than a description
<rgreening> exactly
<apachelogger> we can't even advise people to install koffice-kde4, because they can't search for it
<rgreening> the search should allow serach by package
<snikker> i've removed the dvd-rw (/dev/scd1) and now, at boot after the step "waiting for resume device", the boot splash (gui) go in text mode... how can i solve this?
<rgreening> apachelogger: I have a problem with pbuilder.. can you help? here's the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55663/
<apachelogger> rgreening: you need to activate universe
<apachelogger> sudo pbuilder login --save-after-login
<rgreening> oh. weird... never had an issue before...
<apachelogger> edit the sources.list and ensure you get main restricted universe and multiverse
<rgreening> ok.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 277322 sounds like a nvidia issue to me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277322 in kdebase "KDE screen stays blank/black after some idle time" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277322
<apachelogger> or maybe powerdevil screws up
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: Additionally, I'd advise setting PBUILDERSATISFYDEPENDSCMD="/usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends-classic" in your pbuilderrc.  I periodically have trouble with the new one.
<rgreening> I never bothered to create a local rc file yet... :)
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: You can also put it in /etc/pbuilderrc
<ScottK-laptop> That's where I have it.
<rgreening> apachelogger: ty. adding that and doing a pbuilder --update after seems to have fixed my problem.
<seele> eek, adept's default size kindof sucks.. why is it so small
<JontheEchidna> bug 260227
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260227 in adept "adept windows are tiny" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260227
<seele> JontheEchidna: we could probably fix that temporarily by adding a kwinrulesrc entry
<apachelogger> well, we could as well just change the code, we are pretty much upstream and downstream, aren't we?
<seele> we can do that at this point?
<seele> i guess it would be a "bug fix"
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: the problem with guidance-power-manager is in the 'def _initHAL(self)'. It needs to catch the exception on attempting to create a hal_manager_obj. When it fails, it neds to do something graceful.
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: Any thoughts on what would be graceful?  How about hang around and try again a minute later?
<rgreening> not sure at this point. the problems are 1) the exception isn't tested/caught 2) what to do with the raised exception. So, I will tackle 1) first. get it to catch the exception and then 2) may come to me... It would be nice to notify user HAL is not running, and offer the user to exit power manager or try and start HAL. comments welcome
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell already suggested starting HAL isn't a good idea in this case.
<ScottK-laptop> So I think the choices are wait and see if it shows up or exit nicely.
<rgreening> I guess, maybe tell it to sleep and try later...
<rgreening> code re-write needed for this...
<Riddell> now is not the time to be doing complex code changes, if it's best just to have it politely quit then do that
<rgreening> I know. I'm checking alternatives... see what's quick and easy.
 * apachelogger pokes Riddell with bug 272699
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272699 in kdebase-workspace "Desktop gets scattered with ugly random memory" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272699
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, did ruphy and you work out the bug behind the wrong cursor icon in plasma?
<JontheEchidna> I gave him the debuggy log
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that doesn't do much, ruphy is uber lazy :P
<apachelogger> you will have to stuff it down his throat or something
<apachelogger> bug 268434 <= foot!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268434 in kdebase-workspace "Screen Resolution is not being restored after relogin" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268434
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: did you notice anything like bug 280786 after upgrading?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280786 in kdebase "Konsole not listed in KDE Menu?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280786
<ScottK> apachelogger: Nope.
<apachelogger> weird
<rgreening> Riddell/ScottK-laptop: Is this better for guidance-power-manager error message? http://paste.ubuntu.com/55686/
<rgreening> doesn't cause Python crashes anymore...
 * ScottK-laptop looks
<ScottK-laptop> Do we need lines two and three?
<rgreening> lines two and 3 came from somewhere else in the code.
<rgreening> not sure what generated them
<rgreening> I'll paste the diff to review...
<ScottK-laptop> Need to trap that too then.
<ScottK-laptop> How about, "Failed to initialize Powermanager, unable to communicate with HAL - Is HAL running run 'sudo /etc/init.d/hal status' to find out.
<rgreening> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55689/
<rgreening> could do that... but it could be a dbus/hal comm error. hal could be running but b0rked. status may not offer more help
<rgreening> Riddell ^^ have a look at the paste for the guidance changes. lmk if ok to package
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: Why not wrap line 5 in a try/except and then exit with the message on the exception?
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop... sure. never thought on that. I'm very new to python. This is the second app I've hacked on in python.. so still learning.
<rgreening> I'll do up another stab at it.
<rgreening> but I got real close :)
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah.
<rgreening> at least it doesn't crash and burn horribly.
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.
<rgreening> I have a feeling a lot of the other bugs with python may be similar. the dbus comm channel is down (hald-runner) and the apps do not properly check for that failed connection. Just a hunch though.
<rgreening> so, something is possibly causing hald-runner to fail. if we nip that, then the others go away (mostly).
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: Exception handling is a really powerful piece of Python.  It's not just a 'crash' it's a way of talking to higher level pieces of the code.  Catch it and then DTRT.
<rgreening> yeah. similar to C++
<JontheEchidna> Well, here goes nothing! http://jtechinda.blogspot.com/2008/10/kubuntu-blue-headed-stepchild.html
 * JontheEchidna readies the flame shields
 * ScottK begs people to stop 'me too' comments on the bluetooth bug.
<rgreening> ScottK: re: guidance power manager... how would you re-write the first few lines of my diff in a try/except? suggestions?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: yay for complaining about ubuntu not being compatible with other standards browsers :)
<Riddell> rgreening: on line 91 you have a general except statement, that should only catch the exception in question, else it's very easy to have errors introduced and not notice them
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: Something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/55701/ (totally untested)
<Riddell> apachelogger: you don't have compositing on but you still suffere from bug 272699 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272699 in kdebase-workspace "Desktop gets scattered with ugly random memory" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272699
<Riddell> 17:08 < tpatzig> Riddell: kdebluetooth wont work with bluez4.x until solid-bluetooth is not ported to the bluez4.x api
<Riddell> 17:16 < Riddell> tpatzig: hmm, that sounds non-trivial
<Riddell> 17:18 < tpatzig> no, definitely not. not only the backend part for solid needs tobe changed, the new bluez4.x api breaks the whole solid-bluetooth abstraction layer api.
<Riddell> 17:19 -!- allee [n=ach@allee.mpe.mpg.de] has quit [Remote closed the connection]
<Riddell> 17:19 < tpatzig> its not a port ... it's more like a rewrite :)
<Riddell> we're screwed
<Riddell> apachelogger, JontheEchidna: I'm suspecting we might just be best to remove the kwin patch
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: any way we could keep cube and friends?
<Riddell> dunno, it's a nasty patch because it's hard to recreate the problem, it just happens sometimes, so it's hard to test if a change fixes the problems or not
<JontheEchidna> on one hand remove the cube and such is really not nice,  but the regressions the patch introduces are nastier :(
<JontheEchidna> and ocrap @ bluetooth
<smarter> apachelogger or whoever has time: could you please upload kde4-style-bespin -0ubuntu3? bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-members/bespin/ubuntu bespin && cd bespin && bzr diff -r20..21 > bespin.debdiff
<smarter> It fixes a bug, add a missing binary from the package, and fix a plasma crashes caused by the ABI break of taskmanager(due to the tooltip patch)
<smarter> thanks ;)
<apachelogger> on it
<JontheEchidna> smarter: sorry about that ABI break... eheh ^_^
<smarter> I forgive you :P
<JontheEchidna> if it makes you feel better it borked lancelot too
<smarter> I know, I used it :P
<JontheEchidna> <.<
<smarter> except that lancelot only stopped to work, XBar made plasma crashes
<apachelogger> much to learn he has
<JontheEchidna> "ABI changes after Beta is bad"
<JontheEchidna> and
<JontheEchidna> "more stuff used the taskmanager lib than I knew"
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> "missing includes are not good either"
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<smarter> also, any news on the l10n issue?
<smarter> users are starting to moan
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll try and re-work the diff some more.
<rgreening> Riddell: regarding guidance..
<apachelogger> smarter: I never stopped moaning
<smarter> I moan too :P
<apachelogger> smarter: do I need to have bespin running in order to use that xbar?
<smarter> No
<apachelogger> it certainly doesn't work here
<smarter> you just have to drop it into a panel
<apachelogger> ahhh
<smarter> :)
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> that thing did not just get crappy usability, it also looks like crap
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> like it :D
<smarter> :P
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> better with bespin
<apachelogger> that plasmoid could really use some dialog boxes telling the user what he did wrong
<apachelogger> smarter: up it goes
<apachelogger> smarter: I also add a .bzr-builddeb dir
<smarter> thanks
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: So we just remove kdebluetooth, put it in the release notes and give #ubuntu-devel a sad pouty look?
<smarter> what's preventing a downgrade of bluez?
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: It ocurrs to me that breaking knetworkmanager in this cycle is another good example for your blog post.
<JontheEchidna> why yes, I forgot
<ScottK-laptop> smarter: It would break Ubuntu and apparently that's all that's particularly worried about.
<smarter> can't they downgrade the gnome-bluetooth stuff so that it works with the old bluez?
<ScottK-laptop> No.  The old bluez also has issues with the current kernel.
<smarter> "Les jeux sont faits, nous sommes fucked" :P
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah.
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: I'm sad to say I can't think of anything else
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: This is the 2nd major piece of breakage that Ubuntu has done to Kubuntu in this cycle.  I won't be at UDS, but I think this needs to be discussed.
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Alternatively leave the broken package there and SRU the ported version when it appears.
<rgreening> Riddell/ScottK: guidance patch here.. updated: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55731/
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: it would mean a backport of solid-bluetooth when that port happens, which would be non-trivial, but could work
<ScottK-laptop> It's not like it'd get more broken.
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: Looks generally sane.
<rgreening> much cleaner now too. I read up some more on exception handling...
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah
<rgreening> now, if someone wants to expand on this idea.... right now it's exit if not running. maybe a while loop to try/sleep/fail a few times might be in order... thoughts
<Riddell> rgreening: that looks good, nice and simple
<rgreening> ty
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll do up a debdiff for this. it gets us past the current prob anyway.
 * Riddell out
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: bug 262062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262062 in kdebase "system tray 1 row/2 row cutoff change" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262062
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: I have the next upstream release to package, so just pastebin me your proposed changelog entry and as soon as I have enough time to retrain myself on how to use quilt I'll add it.
<apachelogger> please get that triaged, I am trying to get rid of all the new bugs in kdebase
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop.. if you want I can package it.
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: It's done.  I just haven't uploaded it because I wanted to deal with this too
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Sure.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: ln -s debian/patches && quilt push OR quilt push -a OR quilt push $nameofpatch || quilt new $nameofpatch AND quilt add $filetobewatchedbyquilt AND kate $filetobewaatched AND quilt refresh AND quilt pop -a...
<apachelogger> rm patches afterwards would be good as well :)
<smarter> rgreening: I don't know what's your patch for, but have you tested if it break resume from hal restart?
<smarter> rgreening: try launching guidance, and doing sudo /etc/init.d/hal stop
<ScottK-laptop> smarter: It shouldn't and I"ll test for that.
<smarter> then start
<smarter> okay
<ScottK-laptop> Your 4.1.2 package never got uploaded, so I'm taking this and adding it to that.
<apachelogger> Is anyone here using scim?
<apachelogger> or does anyone at least understand scim?
<smarter> that yao_* guy does, but I don't know if asking him something is a good idea :P
 * apachelogger doubts that :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Way harder than dpatch-edit-patch foo patch -p1<patch exit
<apachelogger> ScottK: you just need to get used to it, then it is way more dynamic
<apachelogger> especially because quilt got tons of features
<ScottK> Currently I need it about once every other month, so I get to start from scratch each time.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what to do about bug 237721?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237721 in xdm "Secure attention key" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237721
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: forwarding, confirming
 * apachelogger is getting tired from looking at all the bug reports
<JontheEchidna> kdebase is down to 20 new bugs :D
<JontheEchidna> 19
<rgreening> Riddell: wrt bluetooth, if we want to get it working again, what do we need to do? backport solid from 4.2? or something else?
<ScottK-laptop> And rewrite it for the new API
<rgreening> Riddell: wrt scim, was it scim or skim related or both?
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: can we use the existing solid and update the API in it?
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: Dunno.  You've just exhausted my knowledge on the subject.
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: how do you want to handle kdeprint/kprinter bugs?
<JontheEchidna> on one hand, Qt's printing stuff probably isn't as good, but on the other hand we still don't have a kdeprint for KDE4
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: find out if the problems still appears
<apachelogger> if it does not close it, if the feature is missing turn the bug into a wish and add some information to the description
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I don't think the "what's this + link" issue in the plasmoid list is actually a Qt issue
<JontheEchidna> my thought was that maybe it was a widgets on canvas issue or something
<apachelogger> I just created an empty widget in designer, added a what's this, previewed it and when I click the link the what's this thingy is not disappearing
<JontheEchidna> oh, the link issue
 * JontheEchidna was thinking of the drawing issue
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that is a Qt issue
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<apachelogger> that's why I opened designer to begin with :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe the link implimentation is just broken
<apachelogger> since the what's this disappears I assume it got the click signal
<apachelogger> so probably the link just doesn't get opened
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the drawing issue is not a drawing issue
<apachelogger> at least I don't see the issue
<apachelogger> can you enlighten me?
<JontheEchidna> click what is this on add widgets
<JontheEchidna> then click on the desktop
<JontheEchidna> the shadow is all corrupty
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger blames kwin
<JontheEchidna> no compositing here
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> my desktop also renders to crap
<apachelogger> without compisiting
<apachelogger> that whole patch is introducing too many issues for my liking
<JontheEchidna> only does that for me with nouveau
<JontheEchidna> I had that issue with nouveau way before that patch
<apachelogger> never had it with intel
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you have designer installed?
<JontheEchidna> yus
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot154.png
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: some progress http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/kdebase
<rgreening> apachelogger: I se the same issue. I have shadows disabled, perhaps related?
<rgreening> wrt the what's this correuption
<apachelogger> rgreening: does look worse then in the screenshot I pasted?
<rgreening> 1 sec
<rgreening> yes
<apachelogger> ok, either KDE broke it or the kwin patch did
<rgreening> it's def a shadows thing
 * apachelogger fires up his hardy vm
<rgreening> I'll try with shadows
<apachelogger> rgreening: it's fake shadow from qt
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> it is supposed to be, but it is on in our KDE ;-)
<JontheEchidna> man, adept used to have 0 new, 0 confirmed, all triaged
<rgreening> it's worse with shadows enabled
<JontheEchidna> oh wells, bugs happen
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> KDE screwup
<apachelogger> the vanilla KDE in hardy does also have wrong fake shadows sometimes
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: clicking on something without a "Waht's This" help thing in Qt designer gives the same "send us your help thingy" that KDE does
<rgreening> hmm.. gross. fire upstream
<JontheEchidna> I'd think that KDE isn't defining a url for sending stuff
<apachelogger> possible
 * rgreening runs and hides... more n-m updates... waits for breakages to k-n-m again
 * JontheEchidna dances since he doesn't need nm anymore
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: doing it manually? or using wicd?
<rgreening> or..
<JontheEchidna> I have wired so it's really easy to set up in /etc/interfaces/network
<rgreening> I have wired, wireless, and travel alot with my lappy... so I need it functional
<txwikinger> and what is user Joe supposed to do? Editing /etc/interfaces/network?
<rgreening> hehe
<JontheEchidna> I'm not saying it's a good solution for everyone, but I'm happy I don't have to deal with it personally :P
<rgreening> brb.. rebooting.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can you reproduce 280450 ?
<JontheEchidna> bug 280450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280450 in kdesdk "Kate "cuts" instead of "copies"" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280450
<JontheEchidna> nope, I would have noticed that by now
<apachelogger> txwikinger: forward porting the old network config thingy is on my todo
<apachelogger> the KDE 4 on eis completely borked
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: there is a precise description in the last comment
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Ist KDE4 on intrepid stable enough for a presentation on the Linux Fest?
<apachelogger> I ain't got no crashes
<apachelogger> but there is always a good chance ubuntu bumps Xorg to version which doesn't support KDE
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<JontheEchidna> They did that for the legacy nvidia drivers, but that's what we get I guess
<txwikinger> well, I will blame all problems on ubuntu then :D
<JontheEchidna> that's the spirit!
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> <3
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: when you are done with the sdk one, take a look at bug 280626
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280626 in kdebase-workspace "kmenuedit doesn't save changes properly" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280626
 * apachelogger can't read anymore
<apachelogger> stupids eys cause pain
<JontheEchidna> Still can't reproduce the kate one
<apachelogger> me neither
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please request the css file
<apachelogger> anyawy
<apachelogger> I am off
<JontheEchidna> Most times the dupe checker is more helpful for finding an upstream bug than the bug search, \o/
<rgreening> OMFG! n-m broke k-n-m AGAIN!
<JontheEchidna> are you serious?
<rgreening> yep
<JontheEchidna> ...
<rgreening> I had to manually reconf to get on
 * rgreening so ticked at Gnome centric devs
<ScottK> Interesting.  superm1 claimes he's fixed kdebluetooth
<rgreening> no consideration
<rgreening> well, we got another kettle of fish with k-n-m
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: filed a bug report?
 * ScottK carefully installs the OTHER upgrades
<rgreening> no. I just got online
<rgreening> so peeved
<rgreening> doing it now
<JontheEchidna> "lol let's go around uploading svn snapshots but let's not even consider that it might break other network managers"
<ScottK> Missed the libnm ones.  Urgh.
<ScottK> rgreening: Give me the bug number when you have it.  I should be able to confirm in a moment.
<ScottK> So it's even a reboot required one.
<rgreening> k
<JontheEchidna> Sure it's not just an ABI change?
<dstambou> quick question, is it GKdevelop or GKdevelop3 (or does it not matter?) to send to cmake to build kdevelop project?
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: Works here after the upgrade.
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: What wireless do you have?
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: really?
<rgreening> only broken for me?
<ScottK-laptop> Yep.
<ScottK-laptop> Can't say.  All I can say is not broken for me.
<rgreening> what version of network-manager
<rgreening> and are you using knm and do not have nm-applet running
<rgreening> I'm using wired
<ScottK-laptop> Whatever apt just handed me.
<ScottK-laptop> I'm using wireless.  Let me try wired.
<ScottK-laptop> If you see this, wired works too.
 * JontheEchidna sees it
<rgreening> DAMN
<rgreening> why me
<ScottK> Actually no.  It hadn't switched yet.
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: Is this thing on?
<JontheEchidna> ... hope that's not bad
<ScottK> No
<rgreening> working?
<JontheEchidna> oh, just your laptop
<ScottK> I'm going to boot with just wired and see what happens
<rgreening> that's what I did
<rgreening> bug 280919
<ScottK> It did get very laggy after I switched.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280919 in network-manager "NetworkManager 0.7~~svn20081008t224042-0ubuntu1 breaks Knetworkmanager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280919
<rgreening> ScottK: results?
<ScottK> System is still coming up
<ScottK> Yes I have a network, but no, I don't have the KNM icon.
<rgreening> Ok, you must have some manual stuff there
<rgreening> I need someone else to test
<JontheEchidna> knm was busted for me before the upgrade, can't help ya there
<rgreening> Riddell: ping-ping-ping
<JontheEchidna> actually, networkmanager in general
<JontheEchidna> I couldn't even access the network from the console
<rgreening> NCommander? there?
<JontheEchidna> pinging the router would bring a destination host unreachable
<JontheEchidna> guess not
<ScottK> rgreening: Nope.  I ran sudo sh /etc/init.d/networking stop and I still have a network.
<rgreening> ScottK: then you aren't using NetworkManager.
<ScottK> I started Knetwork manager from the K menu and it comes up without the correct icon.  It says eth0 is active
<rgreening> I need someone who has knm working and can test/verify
<rgreening> ScottK: which it may detect if it's already confg
<ScottK> OK.
<rgreening> is network-manager running
<ScottK> It'd show up with ps, right?
<rgreening> yeah
<rgreening> oh, NetworkManager maybe
<ScottK> That shows knetworkmanager
<ScottK> Yes.  It's running (with the capital N)
<rgreening> ps -eaf | grep etwork
<ScottK> Yep.  Both there.
<rgreening> should show nm-system-settings, knetworkmanager and NetworkManager
<ScottK> Grep etwork won't get the first one.
<ScottK> That's there too.
<rgreening> with ps -eaf it does
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> shows the params
<ScottK> ps -AF|grep etwork works.
<rgreening> ok, need someone esle to test
<ScottK> I also mistyped the commands.
<rgreening> It can't be just me
<rgreening> I have to go. I'll jump back later. in th emeantime, see if you can find someone else to test/verify.
<ScottK> rgreening: I gave you some support in the bug.
<_StefanS_> evening
 * Riddell directs apachelogger's gaze towards #kubuntu
<Riddell> hi _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> wowsers... long time ago :(
<_StefanS_> Riddell: is that bluetooth thing still an issue ? I just read a blog where someone mentions the current state of kubuntu
<Riddell> yeah, it's all broken for us :(
 * jjesse points at JontheEchidna
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I was trying to look at it now, but it seems like some of the buildeps cannot be satisfied (libstrigiqtdbusclient-dev: Depends: libstrigiqtdbusclient0 (= 0.5.11-1) but 0.5.11-1ubuntu0~hardy0~ppa1 is to be installed)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: build deps for what?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: for kdebluetooth
<_StefanS_> hmm maybe I've got some local inconsistencies.. checking that out now
<_StefanS_> I will look at it tomorrow
<_StefanS_> night.
<Riddell> hello robertknight
<Riddell> rgreening: you pung?
<robertknight> Hi
<robertknight> Riddell
<rgreening> Riddell: yeah. knm issues with recent nm updates
<Riddell> crivvens
<rgreening> yep
<rgreening> so not happy. wireless seems hoaky, but works if I manually click AP. Wired is b0rked. had to maually config
<jtechidna> haha
<jtechidna> so I tell brasero to start in the systray
<jtechidna> and it gives me a dolphin icon there
<jtechidna> actually it puts dolphin in the systray
<jtechidna> whoa, this is weird
<kwwii> window close
<kwwii> erm
<ScottK> FYI, Bug #280997
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280997 in kdebase-workspace "solid-bluetooth needs update for bluez 4.x" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280997
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-10
<jtechidna> Riddell or apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55817/
<jtechidna> or ScottK^
<Riddell> jtechidna: onto it
<Riddell> jtechidna: there it goes!
<jtechidna> kewl
<Riddell> seele: did your upgrade go ok?
<ryanakca> Riddell: I talked some of the kdegames people, and their opinion seems to be that we should ship the non-scaling deck as default, because if we change it, we're not shipping the ``real'' kdegames, rather, something that looks like it. So I guess we should just patch the rc files in k-d-s?
<Riddell> ryanakca: patch it to do what?
<jtechidna> Riddell: to use the scalable deck, I presume
<ryanakca> Riddell: to use an SVG deck so that the cards scale
<ryanakca> or should we just stick to the default and forget about it?
<Riddell> but you just said they object to use doing that
 * ryanakca nods
<Riddell> if it's better and they don't have any actual complaints about it then we should indeed change it :)
<ryanakca> hehe, *nod*. That's why they provide configuration files, isn't it? :D
<rgreening> :)
<jtechidna> ryanakca: it sounds to me like you talked to pino, he hates patches of any form
<ryanakca> jtechidna: yes, he was one of them :)
<jtechidna> hehe
<jtechidna> anyway, don't make them mad or they will rip your head off
<jtechidna> Riddell: By the way, that Konsole patch causes bug 279190
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279190 in kdebase "konsole, regression size" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279190
<rgreening> Riddell: I got koffice2 to compile. It seems some things changed so the install files need tweaking.
<jtechidna> rgreening: that happens a lot every alpha release, heh
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> it seems karbon had some changes
<rgreening> i have to say, I really like pbuilder and pbuilder-hooks... I must thank apachelogger for shoving me in that direction.
<Hobbsee> pbuilder hooks rock!
<rgreening> yeah. I can see why
<seele> Riddell: from alpha 6 to beta or kde4 remix to beta?  i've only done alpha 6 to beta.. i didn't have time to back up my kde4 remix to test the beta upgrade yet
<ryanakca> Could someone review http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/kds.bzrbundle please, before I push it to LP?
<DaSkreech> shouldn't kdm depend on xterm ?
<jtechidna> DaSkreech: funnily enough we were discussing that the other day
<jtechidna> dunno what the outcome of the discussion was though, lol
<DaSkreech> Well either make it depend on xterm or take out the failsafe login
<DaSkreech> one of the two
<rgreening> I vote xterm goes it. Prob is setting alternatives correclty for xterm in failsafe... somehow.
<jtechidna> apachelogger: preemptive sry for flooding your inbox ;D
<rgreening> could do a wrapper
<DaSkreech> What are the arguements for not having xterm?
<jtechidna> I don't know if there were any actually, heh
<DaSkreech> So ... why no instally?
<jtechidna> probably an oversight I would guess
<DaSkreech> Why does dolphin have the Ubuntu brand on it?
<jtechidna> what do you mean?
<jtechidna> screenshot maybe?
<DaSkreech> The back and forward buttons are Ubuntu circle of friendship rings on my install of Ibex
<DaSkreech> You know what
<DaSkreech> never mind
<jtechidna> \o/
<DaSkreech> X has been screwing with me all day
<DaSkreech> It's probably moving stuff around just to get me looking thn it will knife me in the groin
<DaSkreech> The logout buttons are all little computer screens
<jtechidna> haha
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> Time for my heroic attempt to merge .kde4 and .kde
<jtechidna> good luck
<txwikinger> DaSkreech: I am interested in the result :)
<jtechidna> actually I'm pretty much using a .kde dating from fiesty-> hardy with .kde4 components from hardy-kde4
<jtechidna> should go pretty smoothly
<DaSkreech> Right now I'm doing apps that I need to move
<DaSkreech>  Kopete is easy
<DaSkreech> I'm orried about akregator
<jtechidna> ya, akregator isn't doing to well even with fresh configs
<jtechidna> we get the most bug reports for akregator out of all the kdepim apps
<DaSkreech> Serious?
<DaSkreech> Do we hav usage stats?
<jtechidna> not really
<DaSkreech> I still wish that Ubuntu would use smolt :(
<DaSkreech> I'd suspect it's the most use kdepim app
 * jtechidna would guess kontact or kmail was
 * DaSkreech would guess kmail is second
<jtechidna> I use Firefox live bookmarks for the few RSS feeds I read
 * DaSkreech stays the long curseword away from Firefox
 * jtechidna is using a combination of gtk-qt-engine plus a hacked-together firefox theme to make firefox look somewhat presentable
<DaSkreech> I don't care about how it looks it's eats RAM like no tomorrow
<DaSkreech> And that plus KDE4 = assured failure
<jtechidna> Firefox 3 is using less memory these days
<DaSkreech> ya
<DaSkreech> Still too much
<jtechidna> about the same as konq for me *shrugs*
<DaSkreech> Yeah except that it hits that with 6 tabs in Firefox and with 18 tabs in Konq
<DaSkreech> jtechidna: why does kdm recommend logrotate?
<jtechidna> uh, dunno
<yuriy> jtechidna: i use it for some sites but it still leaks memory here, I have to restart it occasionally
<jtechidna> This graph is looking very nice: http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/kdebase
<jtechidna> :)
<yuriy> wooow
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Because it logs stuff?
<yuriy> jtechidna: I am so impressed by all the work you guys have been doing while I've been pretty much AWOL
<DaSkreech> ScottK: So... by that logic wouldn't the kernel need logrotate?
<ScottK> Dunno.  Does it recommend it too?
 * DaSkreech ponders how thunderbird got installed on the computer
<ScottK> Personally I think logrotate is a good thing.
 * ScottK wishes logrotate would rotate the .Xsessions error log.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: /etc/logrotate.conf
 * ScottK marks that in TODO
<DaSkreech> ScottK: It doesn't btw
<ScottK> Oh.
<DaSkreech> I wonder how I do a reverse look up for apt
<DaSkreech> rdepends ?
<ScottK> jtechidna: Please update your blog post.  It seems my characterization of superm1 as having 'shrugged' on IRC was incorrect.  Now that he's fixed kdebluetooth and is looking at solid-bluetooth, I think it ought to be mentioned.
<jtechidna> ScottK: ok, will do
<ScottK> Thanks.
<jtechidna> Would be very unfair to him otherwise
<ScottK> Right.  Additionally, the last thing I want to do is piss him off when he's fixing stuff of ours.
<jtechidna> that too ;D
<jtechidna> yuriy: Have you seen this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+upstreamreport Pretty interesting/helpful
 * Jucato pets jtechidna and jjesse :)
<jtechidna> :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hah. nice reply.
<Jucato> :)
<jtechidna> hehe, that mpt guy was a prick
<jtechidna> I bet he thought he was tough for calling me out on a semantics issue
<Jucato> but he was half right :P
<jtechidna> Well, then Canoncial people should stop pretending to support us equally
<jtechidna> if that really is the case
<jtechidna> too much blame game, and eventually it all gets shifted on to us for not having enough manpower
<jtechidna> everybody tries to save face
<Jucato> I'm quite amused that history is repeating itself in a  one year cycle :P
<jtechidna> oh well, I'll just keep trying as hard as I can
<jtechidna> and call out marketing BS when I see it ;D
<Jucato> yep. don't get discouraged. just think of Kubuntu as a community-driven distro and filter out any marketing crap :)
<Jucato> there is one thing I was never able to filter out though... which drove me insane :)
<jtechidna> what was that?
<Jucato> no matter what you do, Kubuntu users will presume that Ubuntu and Kubuntu are equal :)
<Jucato> and they'll expect the same level of "polish" whichever way you turn
<claydoh> actually, in some cases maybe more :(
<jtechidna> I think next cycle we'll make some strides in QA if our bug triaging work keeps up, so there's hope for improvement
<Jucato> I never succeeded in getting the truth across :)
<Jucato> claydoh: right :)
<claydoh> at least in k-f-n they *seem* to understand better
<jtechidna> probably because KDE > Gnome, and if Ubuntu is more polished than Ubuntu it's like saying Gnome is better than KDE
<claydoh> or lese they keep themselves quiet
<vorian> evening
<Jucato> KFN is relatively low traffic compared to IRC :P
<claydoh> I was thinking k-u mailing list latey (again)
<jtechidna> I never read k-u, lol
<Jucato> bah! I left k-u ML :)
<claydoh> jtechidna: i wouldn't recommend it
<claydoh> unless you want a fight, then have the thread hijacked 3 ways
<claydoh> and thatis not an exagertion
<jtechidna> well, even if I read it on the web archives I'd never post there :P
<Jucato> claydoh: don't you mean 4 ways? :)
<claydoh> Jucato: I stopped counting
<Jucato> hehehe
 * Hobbsee just moderates the rotten thing.
<Jucato> jtechidna: I just hope that after all has been said and done, you won't lose enthusiasm for Kubuntu. it needs people, desperately :)
<claydoh> but if you want some serioius kubuntu dev-bashing, then  thats your place
<claydoh> +1
<jtechidna> Jucato: don't worry, I'm just getting started. This just fired me up more :D
<Jucato> jtechidna: good :)
 * Jucato was actually happy to see new people getting involved a few months ago.. new blood
<Jucato> ^,..,^
<jtechidna> lol @ ascii vampire
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> yo DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Yo my man :)
<jtechidna> On the kubuntu forums today I saw somebody who ditched Hardy for Gutsy test Intrepid
<jtechidna> He liked Intrepid, I was suprised
 * Jucato is scared to upgrade to Intrepid...
<Jucato> but mea culpa for probably not reporting the "bug"
<Hobbsee> which bug?
<DaSkreech> I'm on it now
<DaSkreech>  it sucks
<Hobbsee> why?
<Jucato> I can no longer enable deskto effects on my laptop. if I do, X crashes
<DaSkreech> X hangs every 1/2 hour
<Hobbsee> ouch, why?
<DaSkreech> I don't know
<DaSkreech> It's been doing that since the first day I installed Gutsy
<DaSkreech> but now it's just a lot more frequent
<DaSkreech>  running desktop effects doesn't help
<Jucato> me it only happens in intrepid... I'm guessing new X or intel driver
<Jucato> which sucks.. because KWin effects should be performing much better on my laptop than on my desktop :)
<DaSkreech> I hate the new X :(
<DaSkreech> I get what they are trying to do but can't they do that in a branch?
<jtechidna> New X broke compat with the legacy nvidia driver for me, that's about the worst thing about Intrepid for me
<Jucato> ah well, nvidia is t3h @#@(!!(#%$_! on KDE 4 anyway )
<Jucato> but intel? c'mon!! it should work!! :D
<dstambou> nvidia isn't bad now, with the new nvidia driver
<jtechidna> actually legacy nvidia worked better than the hottest card on the market
<dstambou> released a few days ago
<dstambou> *brand new nvidia
<jtechidna> it didn't offer 2D accell in the first place ;D
<DaSkreech> kwin: X Error (error: <unknown>[DAMAGE+0], request: XDamageDestroy[DAMAGE+2], resource: 0x4e1a464)
<DaSkreech> I'm getting that a few dozen time
<DaSkreech> Anyone tried Quicksand yet?
<gnomefreak> anyone have grub splash lines in thier /boot/grub/menu.lst i lost mine
<jussi01> Morning all
<jussi01> Got a quick bug confirmation if someone can help? In adept, when you upgrade, try viewing the package being upgraded, then clicking the "more" link at the end of the description. does it work? (it doesnt for me)
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> jtechidna: did you have to go there again
 * apachelogger senses an inbalance in the karma
<apachelogger> something in my network stack is broken
<apachelogger> it can't connect to certain ips anymore
<Jucato> apachelogger: nah. history just repeating itself after 1 year :)
<apachelogger> we are stuck in a loop
<apachelogger> omg!
<apachelogger> evolution looks different I guess
<Jucato> we'll see if october 2009 will have the same thing :)
<apachelogger> hm, quassel needs a go to DATE and TIME feature
<apachelogger> scrolling backlog in #kubuntu is highly unefficient
<_StefanS_> morning
 * davmor2 trips apachelogger so he falls outta the loop
<apachelogger> good morning _StefanS_
<apachelogger> davmor2: ey! don't mess with the loop!
<apachelogger> I guess it is caused by bouncing karma anyway
<Jucato> yo _StefanS_!! long time :)
<Jucato> apachelogger: can't you Ctrl+F in Quassel then find based on timestamp?
<_StefanS_> Jucatohh!
<Jucato> :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, neon will switch to intrepid about a week before release
<_StefanS_> Jucato: indeed... ! hows the c++ coding treating you ?
<apachelogger> Jucato: no
<apachelogger> Jucato: most of the backlog is at the server, so the client would require an interface to directly query the log without going through the whole view the log in my buffer stack thing
<Jucato> aah
 * apachelogger just had the most awesome ida
<apachelogger> *idea
<Jucato> I thought IDE :)
<apachelogger> Sput: we shall all reunite with debian and go to war against MS, now that their economy is failing they are weak and vulnerable
<apachelogger> we could take WD
<apachelogger> once and for all
 * _StefanS_ wonders why source for kdebluetooth has unresolved dependencies
<Jucato> _StefanS_: C++ is treating me fine.. C didnt :)
<Jucato> actually I need to review my C++ because of 5 months of C :P
 * apachelogger shudders because of C
 * apachelogger also shudders because of 192 unread mails aggregated in 12 hours
<Jucato> heheh it was a Principles of Programming class...
<Jucato> using Turbo C :)
<_StefanS_> good to hear, unfortunately I have not been doing much coding related
<Jucato> _StefanS_: neither have I. the past weeks spent outisde of class was spent on UserBase :)
<apachelogger> you know, I always tell people to go check the userbase, and I haven't been there since it was named userbase :S
<Jucato> heheh
 * Jucato hopes that one day it will become as great at ubuntu's community docs...
<_StefanS_> Jucato: could you try to do a apt-get source kdebluetooth, and then try to retrieve the build-deps for it?
<Jucato> _StefanS_: I'm not on intrepid. coz I can't enable desktop effects on intrepid, I decided to go back to hardy :)
<apachelogger> Jucato: as long as it stays more understandible ;-)
<Jucato> hahah :)
<apachelogger> oh and as long as it doens't break login for almost 3 months :P
<Jucato> um...
<Jucato> it breaks login daily :)
<apachelogger> nice :D
<Jucato> I'll have to ask danimo about it. it's terribly annoying
<_StefanS_> Jucato: uhm ok, I will just try it off an iso instead I might have corrupted my own installation (very likely)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: ok. sorry :/
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: looks pretty right to me
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: does yours download ppa1 named packages?
<apachelogger> nope
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: I might have some screwup there i think
<_StefanS_> ah.
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: what packages in particular?
<_StefanS_> 2secs
 * apachelogger gets grumpy because he can't connect to his media server
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: kdebluetooth requires kdebase-workspace-dev, but it has deps on libstrigiqtdbusclient (ibstrigiqtdbusclient-dev: Depends: libstrigiqtdbusclient0 (= 0.5.11-1) but 0.5.11-1ubuntu0~hardy0~ppa1 is to be installed)
<apachelogger> ohh
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> we should fix that
<_StefanS_> not sure if kdebase-workspace-dev is still a valid package
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: I think it doesn't really matter if strigi is the hardy or the intrepid version
<apachelogger> at least not for compiling
<apachelogger> anyway
 * apachelogger is wondering how to fix that
<_StefanS_> so the build requirements is just wrong in kdebase-workspace-dev ?
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: sudo apt-get install libstrigiqtdbusclient0=0.5.11-1
<apachelogger> well, no
<apachelogger> the strigi version in the hardy ppa > the strigi version in intrepid
<_StefanS_> trying that now
<_StefanS_> ah
<_StefanS_> oh my it worked
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess we should just do a rebuild as ubuntu1 to supersed the ppa version ^
 * apachelogger just fixed his routing table and is all happy about the access to his media server \o/
 * _StefanS_ wonders where all the virtual machines went..
<_StefanS_> ick.
<apachelogger> hehe, I was wondering that yesterday, then I noticed I was logged in as wrong user ;-)
<_StefanS_> :)
<_StefanS_> I used to have a rhel4 installation with oracle on it.. I must have forgot a backup somewhere because its just gone.
<_StefanS_> eww
<yao_ziyuan> there may be a bug in kdm: if i lock screen and wait for the screen to turn black, after a while the Oxygen welcome screen will flash in and out periodically
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: report a bug
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: the bluetooth issue currently, is it kdebluetooth or solid that arent compatible with the latest api changes?
<_StefanS_> looks to me that solid does recognize blueZ
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: *shrug* Riddell and ScottK would know
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: uhm ok
<apachelogger> but AFAIK it's solid, at least they were talking about backporting solid 4.2 yesterday
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: ok, maybe thats the way to go then..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: any comments ? ^
 * apachelogger notes that the backports from 4.2 included so far are not promising good quality of solid-bluze :P
<_StefanS_> ick..
<_StefanS_> not much hope it seems
<apachelogger> kde rev 866736
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=866736&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 866736
<apachelogger> kde bug 171870
<ubottu> KDE bug 171870 in kded "kded crashes with assert in kdedglobalaccel cpp (Global accelerators)" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171870
 * apachelogger switches to core-dev mode and fixes kde4libs
<apachelogger> -(~/src/deb/libs/kde4libs-4.1.2:$)-> quilt import -p3 ../kubuntu_900_fix_kdedglobalaccel_crashes.diff
<apachelogger> Importing patch ../kubuntu_900_fix_kdedglobalaccel_crashes.diff (stored as kubuntu_900_fix_kdedglobalaccel_crashes.diff)
<apachelogger> I love quilt
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think superm1 was looking at patching our current solid.
<ScottK> He fixed kdebluetooth yesterday.
<Riddell> ScottK: I'll be impressed if he manages that.  where's his kdebluetooth patch?
<Riddell> apachelogger: which ppa has the strigi with version > intrepid?
<ScottK> Riddell: He uploaded it.  It's at least not crashing.
<ScottK> Not working though.
<ScottK> Riddell: I have the impression he's quite familiar with the API changes, so maybe he has a shot at it.
<Riddell> and now wired networking is broken with network manager?
<ScottK> Not 100% broken
<Riddell> ScottK: how is it broken then?
<ScottK> rgreening is the expert on that one though.
<ScottK> Testing right now.
<Riddell> rgreening: what have you discovered?
<Riddell> it doen't work for me :(
<ScottK> Riddell: Then Bug #280919 is what you'll want.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280919 in network-manager "NetworkManager 0.7~~svn20081008t224042-0ubuntu1 breaks Knetworkmanager" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280919
<apachelogger> Riddell: kde4
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> now I hate apparmor and network-manager
 * apachelogger fixes his route again
<Riddell> oh well, my ethernet is broken, nothing to do with network-manager for me
<Riddell> apachelogger: I agree uploading the strigi build with bumped version is the thing to do
<Riddell> apachelogger: that quilt import command, where does it put the patch?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the patch directory
<apachelogger> I usually ln -s debian/patches
<apachelogger> and remove it when I am doing
<apachelogger> *done even
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh aye, there it is
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what to write about amarok2 b2?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: for which page?
<apachelogger> kubuntu
<Nightrose> switch to mysqle, librivox, lots of other bugfixes, near final release of 2.0
 * apachelogger senses copynpaste
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/49
 * apachelogger demands one-click-install
<Nightrose> apachelogger: :*
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu needs an update
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: irt bug 280355, do you think KDE is going to implement a fake effect for non-compositing?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280355 in kdebase-workspace "Turn off/Restart window-background is completely black but doesn't fade if compositing is turned off" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280355
<rgreening> good day all
<JontheEchidna> good morning
<rgreening> Riddell: For some reason it stopped working right after install of the n-m updates. However this am, it seems I can connect (though I haven't rebooted - I suspended and connected to a new wored connect ok). I need to reboot to verify if still broken.
<rgreening> Riddell: koffice2 done. Will send diff shortly.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no, and I think it doens't make any sense
<apachelogger> either absolutely fancy or not fancy at all
<apachelogger> looks much worse with fake fade
<apachelogger> we had that in KDE 3, made always feel dizzy
<apachelogger> +me somewhere
<rgreening> Hobbsee: koffice2 wasn't bad - just long to compile :)
<Hobbsee> rgreening: that's the usual bad thing about it, yes :)
<Hobbsee> rgreening: that, and it takes ages to recompile, if it breaks at the end.
<Hobbsee> although, ccache certainly helps.
<rgreening> Hobbsee: apachelogger pointed me to pbuilder-hooks. That helps ALOT. as when it broke, I got dropped to a shell and was able to fix/proceed from where it died. Thanks apachelogger.
<apachelogger> you're welcome :)
<Hobbsee> rgreening: that's true :)
<rgreening> I'll never leave /home without it.
<rgreening> ok... so what needs doing next?
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 278634 ... how did KDE 3 handle that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278634 in kdebase "[Intrepid Beta] KDE does not use the language selected during install" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278634
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 281218 also looks like fun
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281218 in update-manager "can't upgrade from hardy to intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281218
<apachelogger> wth
<apachelogger> kde4libs_4.1.2-0ubuntu4.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu4 <= 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu5
 * apachelogger kicks konqueror
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger is wondering how Riddell got from ubuntu3 to ubuntu5 :P
<rgreening> are we reverting the kwin_branch patch? Cause my screen updates are abysmal
<apachelogger> again?
<apachelogger> rgreening: are you sure it's caused by the kwin patch?
<rgreening> Well, it was gone when it was removed. It was back when re-added. I can make a manual build and try again just to re-verify... but I'mm 99 and 44/100's % certain.
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> JontheEchidna was seeing it also. Jon?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I was seeing it
 * apachelogger needs to poke jr, but jr is never around :S
 * apachelogger thinks jr and jonny boy just stole his upload :P
<apachelogger> rgreening, JontheEchidna: prepare a debdiff and give it some testing
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, I did to a kde4libs upload last nigh
<JontheEchidna> s/to/do
<JontheEchidna> not to say that I actually uploaded it either :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 281088
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281088 in kdebase-runtime "kded in KDE 4.1.2 crashesh at startup" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281088
<Riddell> hmm, seems I didn't upload ubuntu4
<apachelogger> since when does kded4 live in runtime?
<apachelogger> Riddell: you did, but I think you immediately superseded it
<rgreening> more like Rum time
<apachelogger> or you didn't upload it individually and just built on top of it
<apachelogger> eitherway, cups and kded crash fixed
<apachelogger> rgreening: kded4 might be slightly unstable but I really wouldn't claim that it is an alcoholic
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: whoa, it's in kde4libs
<JontheEchidna> my bad
<Riddell> apachelogger: on https://launchpad.net/bugs/278634 KDE uses translations if kdelibs4.mo is installed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278634 in kdebase "[Intrepid Beta] KDE does not use the language selected during install" [Critical,Confirmed]
<rgreening> apachelogger: maybe it's all the repaints, cause I'm swaying like a drunk trying to move windows to make them refresh
<apachelogger> Riddell: hm, makes sense I guess
<apachelogger> rgreening: sounds like some fun time ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 239645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239645 in kdebase-workspace "In Kubuntu Hardy, closed applications remain on the Taskbar" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239645
<apachelogger> won't fix, invalid, reassign, burn compiz?
 * JontheEchidna was afk, laundry
<JontheEchidna> All of the above!
<apachelogger> Can't connect to the database.
<apachelogger> bko is getting more broken everyday
<apachelogger> I have great hope that bugzilla eventually explodes and somone comes up with a more usable bts :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did I mention that the amarok2 playlist in combination with dynamic playlists is a lot too slow for my liking?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: huh?
<Nightrose> works ok here
<apachelogger> it works, but at no reasonable speed :P
<blizzz> apachelogger: will amarok 1.4 be default in intrepid?
<apachelogger> yes
<blizzz> ty
<apachelogger> if ubuntu doesn't break something underlying
<apachelogger> xine didn't break in a long time, about time again
<rgreening> Python 2.6 is out... are we including in Intrepid? or leaving for now?
<ScottK> Leaving it.
<apachelogger> we are too close to release to mess with that kind of stuff
<ScottK> There are python 3.0 packages though
<txwikinger> bad, bad, bad intrepid ... :)
<ScottK> rgreening: Did you see the information wanted in the knetworkmanager bug?
<rgreening> not yet. I'll reboot and try from scratch and update bug.
<ScottK> OK.
<txwikinger> I presume it is normal that kubuntu intrepid starts without any networks enabled :)
<Riddell> seems to be the norm for knetworkmanager 0.7
<txwikinger> very odd usage of the middle scroll button in KDE4
<txwikinger> that is probably an xorg problem
<Riddell> what is?
<txwikinger> well.. I used to be able to scroll with it on the laptop
<txwikinger> No it is the middle button but only for down
<txwikinger> Now
<ScottK> Riddell: What does it mean with knetworkmanager shows me a little green globe instead of a regular icon (wireless network is up and running)?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Please look at your triaging of Bug 145337 again.  He says in the bug it works with guidance.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 145337 in kdeutils "Brightness key stopped working after update [Gutsy]" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145337
<txwikinger> According to my e-mails, I made a couple of billion $s today again :D
<Riddell> ScottK: that usually means it thinks the network isn't connected
<ScottK> Riddell: The tooltip says wlan0 is active and there's a checkmark next to the ap in the u/i.
<ScottK> Weird
<ScottK> So I deactivated the connection and reactivated it and I get the regular strength bars back.
<Riddell> phew
<ScottK> Riddell: I suspect it's activated, but not by that instance of k-nm.  I'd just restarted X so it seems it's not recognizing a pre-existing connection completely.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: got a debdiff for kwin yet?
<rgreening> ScottK: works for me now. weird... maybe a stale resolve.conf entry or something...
<txwikinger> My knetworkmanager is not even running
<apachelogger> Riddell: any reason we wouldn't want KDM to prefer the user image resource over the administrator's? ... for bug 280746
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280746 in kdebase-workspace "kdm ignores image selected by the user" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280746
<rgreening> I have the vpn and resolvconf package. I'm going to remove them and try some more testing
 * jussi01 hugs JontheEchidna - every bug I seem to report you hit! :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: not that I know of
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> testbuilding
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, did you try the window background color I suggested?
<rgreening> txwikinger: do you get any errors to indicate whats happening with knm
<Riddell> apachelogger: no I don't think I saw that
<apachelogger> Riddell: #E9E8E8
<apachelogger> it's pretty much inbetween oxygen and the current window background color
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nope, haven't done anything with it yet
<txwikinger> rgreening: It say in the popup-menu "NetworkManager is not running"
<txwikinger> I have not gotten to a deeper analysis
<txwikinger> Where should I look?
<Riddell> apachelogger: good with me, want to put it in k-d-s or shall I?
<apachelogger> Riddell: please do if you have time
 * apachelogger is trying to reproduce a weird kdm issue
<rgreening> ScottK: it's weird. My net works fine now...
<rgreening> hrm
 * rgreening is going to remove the kwin_branch pach from his kdebase-workspace and pin it! The repaint issue is beyond annoying for me
<Riddell> I've not been getting that, I wonder if it only happens after a suspend
<rgreening> Nope. I just clean booted and got it happening
<rgreening> Maybe it's Intel/Mesa related. Anyone else with an Intel GM
<apachelogger> Riddell: jtv now closed the rosetta affect of bug 278634
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278634 in kdebase "[Intrepid Beta] KDE does not use the language selected during install" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278634
 * apachelogger is getting confused
 * _gunni_ has an intel gma 3100 ... whats the topic?
<rgreening> _gunni_: do you see any repaint issues?
<apachelogger> rgreening: doesn't happen here
<apachelogger> then again I didn't supsend :P
<rgreening> I see it from a clean boot
<_gunni_> rgreening: You mean like stripes and glitches on window painting? Yes.
<rgreening> Ok, so its not just me
<_gunni_> I see them on intel and nvidia
 * rgreening looks for ScottK.. ditch the wiki, it's not only me
 * apachelogger only gets an uber glitched desktop from time to time
<_gunni_> I filed a bug about that, dont know if in launchpad or kde ... i will have a look
<rgreening> I can reproduce it. move a bunch of window foreground to back ground or min/max and it will happen
<rgreening> Before the kwin_branch patch, it never happened. ever.
<_gunni_> rgreening: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=169106
<apachelogger> indeed
<ubottu> KDE bug 169106 in general "Rendering glitches for dialog, windows, contexts etc " [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> very reproducible
<apachelogger> not as random as I thought
<_gunni_> rgreening: For me it seems like on heavy load its more visible. i.e. open some programs quick, and the odd rendering is more visible, because it stays longer
<rgreening> _gunni_: I get that too. but the bug I am talking about is different (though maybe related).
<rgreening> before the patch, I got what was in that bug, but only on opening new windows/menus. and appears a corruption. What I am seeing now is a pure repain issue (no corruption). THe repaint/refresh is simply not happening
<rgreening> apachelogger: so, you see the repaint (delayed repaint) issue correct?
<_gunni_> rgreening: a ok, then its different, but for me the corruption is still there
<apachelogger> rgreening: on the desktop, yes
<rgreening> I still get the corruption, but it's an upstream issue. the repaint is purely ours.
<rgreening> and appears with the kwin_branch patch.
<ScottK> Riddell: Is there some kind of build-prep I need to run for a new Guidance release?
<Riddell> ScottK: there's a new guidance release?
<Riddell> it's python, shouldn't be any build-prep
<ScottK> Riddell: 4.1.2 never got uploaded.
<ScottK> OK.  I'll go figure out what other brain-dead thing I did then.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> I've got that and rgreening's die nice if hal is absent patch.
<rgreening> Riddell: I'm testing a rebuild of kdebase-workspace without kwin branch.
<rgreening> Riddell: If that fixes, we need to look at backing it out or looking for a """"real"""" fix
<rgreening> oh, and Riddell, you get the koffice2 for upload?
<Riddell> rgreening: you'll need to edit the .install files since there's a few files that patch adds (debuild -nc is your friend for restarting the build without a clean)
<rgreening> yep. done
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> rgreening: I agree about backing it out (unfortunately)
<rgreening> Im ahead of that one
<Riddell> rgreening: yes, in my inbox, it's not out until next week so I guess we shouldn't upload it until then
<rgreening> Riddell: me 2. I may look at modding it after I remove it to test
<Riddell> or maybe upload to kubuntu-experimental, but I'm not a member of that
<rgreening> Riddell: I may be able to pull out the cube and add that to current without all the other stuff they changed
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: if you remove the kwin branch could you re-add the tooltip previews in a different branch? It just requires uncommenting the window preview stuff in cmakelists
<JontheEchidna> *different patch
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: wait.. there's something in the kwin branch patch for the tooltips?
<JontheEchidna> well, sorta
<JontheEchidna> I uncommented the window-preview-on-tooltips effect in cmakelists.txt
<rgreening> and that's in the kwin_branch patch
<JontheEchidna> yeah, thinking back it wasn't that smart of a move...
<rgreening> nope
<JontheEchidna> should have been a separate patch applied after the kwin_branch one
<rgreening> should of patch it after
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> ok, I'll deal with that
<rgreening> :P
<JontheEchidna> thanks ^^
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: do you have an exact diff for what you added to it?
<rgreening> just want to make sure I get it all
 * JontheEchidna looks
<rgreening> that would be cool
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> brb
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: basically this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56023/
<JontheEchidna> then add
<JontheEchidna> usr/share/kde4/services/kwin/taskbarthumbnail.desktop
<JontheEchidna> to kde-window-manager.install
<rgreening> k.
<rgreening> ty
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: would it be best to add that to the plasma tooltip patch?
 * rgreening thinks so
<JontheEchidna> that would make sense
 * rgreening says "make it so number one"
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> Would one of you KDE ninjas please look at Klamav and figure why it disappeared out of the K menu (or maybe it's just me)?
 * rgreening whips out nunchucks and bonks ScottK on the head and exclaims "now who needs a wiki"
<ScottK> rgreening: Is it there for you?
<txwikinger> rgreening: Where can I find information about problems of knetworkmanager?
<rgreening> 1 sec.. let me install
<rgreening> txwikinger: well, it's a SuSE developed app...
 * txwikinger thought he uses Kubuntu :D
<rgreening> yeah... but the community shares everything. It's like a big communal cesspool of code (tm) (c) rgreening
<Riddell> ryanakca: did the shop page disappear from the kubuntu website?
<rgreening> kubotu: fact It's like a big communal cesspool of code (tm) (c) rgreening
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help fact'
<rgreening> kubotu help fact
<kubotu> factoids plugin: learn that <factoid>, forget that <factoids>, facts about <words>
<rgreening> kubotu: learn that It's like a big communal cesspool of code (tm) (c) rgreening
<kubotu> okay, learned fact #11: It's like a big communal cesspool of code (tm) (c) rgreening
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> ScottK: installing Klamav now
<ScottK> rgreening: Need to work on your guidance-power-manager patch.  Before, if it started when hal was around and hal went away for a while it'd keep going OK.  Now it raises your new error and dies.
<ScottK> Actually raises a traceback and somehow survived, but apport gets excited and wants to report it.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> can you play with it? I've got kdebase-workspace on my current plate...
<smarter> poor apport, he doesn't have a lot of things to report so he tries to catches everything :P
<ScottK> rgreening: Not until possibly tonight.
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56034/
<rgreening> ScottK: klamav not showing up for me either
<ScottK> OK.  Would you mind having a look at the package.
<ScottK> It showed up in Hardy and I don't think I changed it.
<bdgraue> i'm still affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok-kde4/+bug/262725  even with the experimental ppa package :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262725 in amarok-kde4 "[Intrepid] amarok-kde4 does not start, communication problem" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rgreening> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<rgreening> ScottK: could the ';' at the end here cause issues? Categories=Qt;KDE;Application;System;
<ScottK> No idea.
<smarter> nop
<smarter> ";" at the end is compulsatory with the fd.o spec
<smarter> try desktop-file-validate foo.desktop to see if something is wrong
<ScottK-laptop> Well desktop-file-validate is pretty grumpy about it.
<Riddell> I don't know if "Application" is right
<Riddell> the ; at the end if required
<ScottK> Application is apparently deprecated.
<ScottK> I've repaired it some and I'm trying a test build now.
<ScottK> Riddell: I went ahead and uploaded guidance 4.1.2 since it was late and we need to do more work on the HAL crash patch.
<ScottK> smarter: ^^
<smarter> ok
<ScottK> smarter: I uploaded your bzr /debian unchanged.  If it needs to be tagged or something, please go ahead.
<smarter> shouldn't be needed
<ScottK> OK.  Didn't know how you did it.
<seele> hum.. are there still problems with network manager in the beta?
<apachelogger> rgreening: so, what to do with los kwin patchos?
<ScottK> seele: Some are currently having trouble with wired, but wireless seems pretty good.
<seele> ScottK: hmm.. i'm having trouble with wireless on this dell.  i dunon if it is network manager or the driver though
<seele> getting like 8b/sec
<ScottK> What wireless adapter?
<ScottK> Also do you have linux-restricted-modules installed?  Some Dell wireless stuff got moved there.
<Riddell> ScottK: thanks
<seele> hum.. where's the ui that gives you all the hardware details? i forget what it's called
<Riddell> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> seele: type lspci in Konsole and look for the one called wireless or network or something relatively obvious
<seele> intel 3945/ABG
<seele> ScottK: and linux-restriced-modules are installed
 * txwikinger fixed touchpad problem
<rgreening> wow.. my office network died. Finally came back... :)
<apachelogger> nice
<txwikinger> And?
<apachelogger> rgreening: what to do with kwin?
<txwikinger> I just had an graphical error in Konq
<seele> ugh.. i give up
<rgreening> apachelogger: regarding kdebase-workspace? I'm fixing it. Reverting the kwin branch
<seele> what's the point in me testing anything if i can't get the information necessary for bug reports
<rgreening> will submit diff shortly
<seele> too hard
<apachelogger> rgreening: ok, poke when you have the debdiff
<rgreening> aye-aye
<rgreening> kubotu learn that rgreening loves pbuilder-hooks
<kubotu> okay, learned fact #12: rgreening loves pbuilder-hooks
<rgreening> dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -nc is my friend
<seele> hum.. crashed notifications on startup too
<seele> didn't get that with the other computer
<kubotu> didn't get in the groin
<apachelogger> exactly
<apachelogger> what is a groin?
<ScottK> seele: We've got a few of those.
<kubotu> what is the way i want, they revert back to Hardy, but running 'kicker' would always bring back the standard panel, that's pretty crappy
<apachelogger> ~markov disable
<kubotu> sure
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's a rather private area of the body.
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> kubotu: where did you catch that?
<apachelogger> very weird
<ScottK> Gotta love the title for Debian Bug #501813
<ubottu> Debian bug 501813 in kde "kde: default font for GUI is dangerous" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/501813
<JontheEchidna> the font is so pointy you might poke your eyes out?
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 281327
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281327 in kdebase "Konqueror confirmation dialogs should have a "Don't ask again" checkbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281327
<apachelogger> valid or not?
<apachelogger> there is a setting
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: wishlist at best, I'd say
 * apachelogger thinks warnings should never ever have a don't ask again setting
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, do something with it
<apachelogger> I would close it as won't fix with above reason
<apachelogger> especially since there is a setting
<JontheEchidna> k
<ryanakca> Riddell: I didn't remove it... did it get ported over?
<ScottK> What mechanism auto-starts guidance-power-manager?
<Riddell> ryanakca: I don't know, you did the porting :)
<Riddell> ScottK: /usr/share/autostart/guidance-power-manager.desktop
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<ScottK> OK. That's yet another autostart mechanism.
<ScottK> Didn't know about that one.
<Riddell> it's the original one
<ryanakca> Riddell: I guess it did disappear then...
<Riddell> oh well
<Riddell> I don't mind especially, a shop requested to be on it is all
<ryanakca> Riddell: if you have a copy tucked away somewhere I can get it ported after supper
<Riddell> I don't
<Riddell> google knows all though http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:Hejwh28ATz4J:www.kubuntu.org/shops.php+http://www.kubuntu.org/shop.php&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1
<Riddell> they would need to be checked for current relevance though
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok, thanks, I'll look through the links too
<ScottK> apachelogger or Riddell: Who do we have here that understands solid best (any volunteers)?
<ScottK> It seems superm1 has the bluetooth API changes reasonably well understood and if someone who understands solid could work with him we might be able to bang out at least some bluetooth before release.
<ScottK> superm1: I've asked if anyone is familiar with solid and can help out.  No answer yet (not the best time of day for the question).
<Riddell> ScottK: ervin?
<Riddell> he's the solid msater
<ScottK> Riddell: You tell me?  I just package this stuff up.
<Riddell> and tpatzig is the solid kdebluetooth master
<ScottK> Well neither of them are here.
<ScottK> So I guess we wait?
<superm1> taptzig is the one that I fired that email off to ScottK
<ScottK> OK.  Did you get anything back?
<superm1> no.  that's the one you were CC'ed on
<Riddell> neither sits on this channel, you'd need to ask on #kdebluetooth or elsewhere
<ScottK> OK.  Well that's a pretty empty channel.
<ScottK> Riddell: Is there anyone here that's done some work on solid?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> wstevenson comes to mind too, he does network manager with solid, but he's not online
<ScottK> superm1: OK.  I was hoping he'd just forgotten to CC me on a reply.
<superm1> Riddell, i talked to him and he pointed me at tpatzig too
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-11
<Hobbsee> people, how many here are subscribed to ubuntu-devel@?
 * ScottK raises hand
 * superm1 raises 3 hands
<Hobbsee> It occurs to me that I suspect a lot of people aren't, and so don't see the discussions of the desktop-agnostic issues.
<Hobbsee> gnome stuff in particular seems to go to ubuntu-desktop@, so there's really no reason for you guys not to be on -devel.
<ScottK> Agreed.
<ScottK> All *Ubuntu developers should be subscribed to that one.
<ScottK> -devel-discuss I'm very tempted to give up on, however.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yeah...i've already dropped that one.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: do you want to email kubuntu-devel@ to suggest that they do?
<Hobbsee> i could, and unmoderate it, i guess.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I could, but it'd be some time before I could get to it.  I'm on a bit of a deadline currently.
<ScottK> A bit of IRC chatting is all the procrastinating I can manage.
<Hobbsee> heh, fair enough.  i'll do it.
<emma> heh.
 * Hobbsee adds that to the list of mail to write...sigh.
<txwikinger> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey txwikinger!
<txwikinger> How are things down under today?
<Hobbsee> txwikinger: pretty good.  Organising flights and such!
<txwikinger> Well that is nice
 * Hobbsee has been good and emailed the travel agent, and it seems that the airline she wanted is now one of the cheaper ones, so canonical should accept it
<txwikinger> :)
<Hobbsee> and the trains are even going to match up with the time i need to get there.  woot!
<txwikinger> wow.. sounds like planes, trains and automobiles :)
<txwikinger> And this weekend is even thanksgiving here :D
<Hobbsee> txwikinger: well, it will be all of that, because i'll have to drive (or get dropped at) the station.
<Hobbsee> txwikinger: still, see http://hobbsee.com/node/5
<Hobbsee> txwikinger: that was sevilla.
<txwikinger> Cool
<txwikinger> I hope I will make it this time.. I have already most of the way done anyway :)
<Hobbsee> did you get sponsored?
<txwikinger> I hope
<Hobbsee> :)
<txwikinger> I just moved Continents and I am still searching for a job
<Hobbsee> where'd you move to?
<txwikinger> Canada
<Hobbsee> nice!
<ScottK> Someone may want to look into if the new kdesvn works with svn 1.5.  The one we have doesn't I don't think.
<ScottK> rgreening: I owe you an apology.
<ScottK> rgreening: I took your guidance patch and reworked it to wait around for HAL to show up instead of bailing out.
<ScottK> rgreening: I realized just AFTER is hit dput that I forgot to credit you in debian/changelog for the original patch.  My apologies.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> now you owe me a beer
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> rgreening: I mentioned you in a comment on the bug, so if you need credit for a MOTU application or something there's a record.
<ScottK> You had a good start.  I just beat on the problem a little harder to get it further.
<rgreening> np. I think I have pretty much been earning my dues with the other stuff :) and will no doubt get more from UDS
<Hobbsee> rgreening: you're coming to uds?
<rgreening> ScottK: did you figure out the klamav issue
<ScottK> OK.  Well I hate not to give credit where it's due.
<rgreening> Hobbsee: yep
<ScottK> rgreening: No.  I suck at .desktop.
<rgreening> ScottK: lol
<ScottK> rgreening: If you want to take a whack at that, it'd be great.  I have to finish kdvi still.
<rgreening> Hobbsee: are u?
<Hobbsee> rgreening: yes :)
<ScottK> rgreening: Not kidding.  I do more Server packaging normally than KDE.
<ScottK> This cycle though the Server stuff I want is fine, but KDE needs some push ...
<rgreening> yeah, I used to do a lot of server stuff. It was a big part of my job back in the mid 90's
<rgreening> Hobbsee: cool. I can't wait to get to meet some of the peeps
<Hobbsee> :)
<rgreening> and since ScottK isn't going, I'm going to be the old guy. :) haha
 * rgreening ducks
<ScottK> Depends on if norsetto comes again.
<ScottK> He's even older than me (by 6 months).
<rgreening> lol
<ScottK> Then there's mok0.  He hasn't been so active lately so I doubt he's coming, but he's got us beat by a decade.
<ScottK> txwikinger: How important is kio-sword to ichthux?
<txwikinger> well.. it would be nice to have it
<txwikinger> why?
<ScottK> It FTBFS with the current gnutls.
<txwikinger> hmm
<ScottK> Looking at it it still a KDE3/QT3 package, but it depends on Konqueror.
<txwikinger> yes it is
<txwikinger> I need to port it
<ScottK> Since we only have the KDE4 Konqueror in Intrepid, I think the odds of it working are low.
<txwikinger> true
<txwikinger> -> task for txwikinger to take it out of ichthux
<ScottK> txwikinger: I think it ought to be removed and then re-introduced when it works again.
<txwikinger> Yes ScottK I will do that
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<txwikinger> I am working at a pinentry problem at the moment
<txwikinger> gnupg passphrase entry in Kubuntu is broken
<ScottK> Not for me.
<ScottK> txwikinger: Do you have pinentry-qt4 installed?
<txwikinger> yes.. that is what is broken
<txwikinger> pinentry-qt works
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<txwikinger> ScottK: Bug #281487
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281487 in pinentry-qt4 "[intrepid] Wrong passphrase message when correct one is entered" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281487
<rgreening> txwikinger: broken for me 2
<txwikinger> Well.. gpg-agent does not work with the old pinentry version
<rgreening> mine doesn't even pop up anymore
<txwikinger> did you disable gpg-agent?
<ScottK> Works here
<ScottK> I just uninstalled pinentry-qt to make sure I wasn't using it.
<txwikinger> What do you do differently?
<txwikinger> Well. one of the odd things I found is that subkeys (ElGamal keys) are used for encryption
<txwikinger> I have no clue why
<txwikinger> Well.. I get the invalid IPC response
<txwikinger> It is stupid to have a different source package anyway
<txwikinger> qt4 should be part of the pinentry source package
<ScottK> Normally it would be, but the port was done by KDE/QT devs, not by Pinentry devs
<txwikinger> Well. I understand the history, but it creates problems everytime the protocol in pinentry is changed
<ScottK> Yes.  It'd be useful if someone could work to get it into the regular upstream.
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> there comes the stepchield discussion again
 * jussi01 hugs apachelogger
 * apachelogger is wondering why jussi01 blindly hugs peopel this early in the morning
<apachelogger> ~time
<kubotu> apachelogger: Europe - Vienna - Sat Oct 11 12:56 CEST
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubottu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: October 11 2008, 13:56:58 - Next meeting: Server Team in 3 days
<jussi01> apachelogger: Hugging people is a good thing :)
<apachelogger> true
 * apachelogger rehugs jussi01
<jussi01> :)
 * apachelogger hugs \sh
<apachelogger> oh kdenlive already at beta1 for kde4
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> there goes the tray
 * jtechidna away for most of the day
<apachelogger> oh noes
<apachelogger> jtechidna, Riddell: ksmserver patch is from suse?
<ScottK-laptop> smarter: I did a guidance-power-manager upload last night, but bzr was giving me fits about committing the updated debian dir to the repo.  Would you please grab the source from the archive and update it?
<Riddell> an edited form thereof
<Riddell> apachelogger: why?
<smarter> ScottK-laptop: okay, but what was the problem with bzr?
<ScottK-laptop> smarter: I probably checked it out read only, but I didn't have time to work through it.
<apachelogger> Riddell: because it is breaking "don't confirm logout"
<apachelogger> trying a fix right now
<ScottK-laptop> smarter: The exact error was bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-members/guidance/powermanager-ubuntu/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<smarter> hmm, no idea what's the problem :] I'll commit -0ubuntu2
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks.
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: I believe the Guidance crash due to lack of HAL is taken care of now.  It should just peacefully hang out until it arrives.
<Riddell> you can't commit to http with bzr, you need to use ssh+bzr
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: nice, where is the patch to do that?
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Already uploaded to the archive.
<apachelogger> sometimes I am surprised by my own awesomeness :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have the suse patch at hand?
<txwikinger> Well ScottK-laptop.. when I use pinentry-qt instead of pinentry-qt4 everything works
<smarter> I already see one improvement for the hal patch: it has a try/except that both end with "return gov", this should be moved to a finally block
<ScottK-laptop> txwikinger: I'm not saying you don't have a problem, but that it's not general.  It's working here (I uninstalled pinentry-qt just to make sure)
<ScottK-laptop> smarter: Yes.  That'd be better.
<txwikinger> Do you have the same versions as I have ScottK-laptop?
<ScottK-laptop> txwikinger: I have what's current for Intrepid.
<Riddell> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> silence in the opensuse channge -.-
<apachelogger> s/channge/channel
<markit> hi, I've upgraded to Ibex, and now after kdm login I don't have taskbar, etc. (only wall paper in my old user, and just blank screen in a newly created one). anyone interested in .xsession-errors? any tips?
<apachelogger> report a bug :P
<apachelogger> markit: the no panel issue is easy enough to fix
<apachelogger> rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*
<markit> I don't have that directory
<markit> (in new user, I mean.. nothing starting with "plasm")
<apachelogger> metellius: pling pling, would it be possible to give http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=164795 a high priority (as in: getting it fixed within the next 2 weeks)? .gz files are used everywhere in kubuntu/debian development, the fact that ark can't open .gz files causes a lot of pain :|
<markit> may I pastebin you the .xsession-errors?
<ubottu> KDE bug 164795 in general "Ark does not support  gz and  bz2 compressed files" [Wishlist,New]
<apachelogger> markit: this is not a support channel
<markit> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/56297/
<Riddell> apachelogger: it'll be in here http://download.opensuse.org/factory/repo/src/suse/src/kdebase4-workspace-4.1.2-1.2.src.rpm
<markit> well, ibex is going to be released soon, so having a look at users issues in upgrade should be interesting for developers, no?
<apachelogger> Riddell: thank you
<apachelogger> markit: [15:23:46] <apachelogger> report a bug :P
<markit> I mean, support channels tells me to go to -dev channels, and -dev channels tells me taht is a support issue...
<apachelogger> markit: where did you get told that?
<markit> apachelogger: I can report useful bugs if someone helps me to identify the problem, otherwise is just "does not work"
<markit> in #kde: [15:18] <cb400f> markit: sounds like something to discuss in some kubuntu (devel) channel
<markit> and #kubutu-kde4 is silent
<markit> and #ubuntu+1 seems only for gnome people
<markit> (I mean, few are using kde)
<markit> seems is trying to run ksmserver, but there is no ksmserver for kde4
<apachelogger> kdebase-workspace-bin: /usr/bin/ksmserver
<markit> ok, I've both, mmm
<apachelogger> any pending workspace changes floating around?
<markit> what do you mean?
<apachelogger> I man if any developer has changes that need to be uploaded
<Riddell> nope
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, what to do with the kwin patch? it bloats the diff and most likely will not increase quality until intrepid, can I remove it completely?
<apachelogger> rgreening only commented out for now
<metellius> apachelogger: I guess I can get a quick plugin working...
<metellius> still bugs here and there to fix though
<apachelogger> would be awesome :)
<ScottK-laptop> That would be awesome.  I'm getting very sick of file-roller.
<seele> wow.. F-Spot really sucks
<metellius> btw, are there a lot of people using the svn ark?
 * apachelogger will be once 8.10 is released
<metellius> why, 8.10 won't include 4.2 ark will it?
<ScottK-laptop> How much do we care about kdesvn?  I've seen reports the one we have doesn't work with the current svn.  Debian has a much newer version.  If we care, someone ought to look into it.
<metellius> apachelogger: if I were to create the gz plugin, how would you expect it to work? just show one file in the display and gunzip the file to another file when extracting?
<metellius> or would you expect more gunzip-like behavior, eg. replace the file?
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: worked fine last I checked
<apachelogger> metellius: extract to another file
<ScottK-laptop> With svn 1.5?  OK then.
 * apachelogger doesn't like the gzip behaviour
<metellius> .gz is per definition just one file compressed, right?
<apachelogger> metellius: did the quality of trunk ark improve? last I checked there were some grave issues, otherwise I would have backported to 4.1
<apachelogger> metellius: yes
<metellius> apachelogger: what kind of issues? I commited two weeks worth of commits yesterday
 * ScottK-laptop really liked the way ark in KDE3 presented tar.gz.
<metellius> ScottK-laptop: how was that, I don't remember
<apachelogger> metellius: can't remember, I am not sure we should change ark at this point, release of 8.10 is in 3 weeks
<apachelogger> will take a look at it though
<ScottK-laptop> For my use case I could click on say the orig.tar.gz for a package and then ark would open a collapsable view of the entire directory structure so I could see at a glance all the files that were in the tarball.
<metellius> I wouldn't want it early released anyways, although it's getting alot better, the coding is still sporadic over the codebase so the chance for random bugs is high
<metellius> ScottK-laptop: current svn only expands the first level of the tree
<ScottK-laptop> Being able to see the entire tree is absolutely killer for me.
<ScottK-laptop> I understand that may have to wait
<metellius> it's a very small change, but it kind of needs a preferncves dialog which I don't have yet, and I think it might be slow on expanding big trees
<ScottK-laptop> metellius: I just fired up a tar.bz2 in ark and that looks good.  The fact that I have to expand it myself is fine.  That's what i was looking for,
<ScottK-laptop> By comparison the Gnome equiv that I'm using now, file-roller, you can only see one directory at a time.  Ark is far superior in this regard.
<ScottK-laptop> So if tar.gz works the same as tar.bz2, I'll be thrilled.
<metellius> actually, I think file-roller has a nother view mode
<metellius> oh, nm. no it's not like that.
<metellius> i can't believe how annoying the filechooser in gnome is
<ScottK-laptop> I see that you can view all files in file-roller, but it's totally flat and hard to understand.  The ark approach is far superior, IMO.
<rgreening> apachelogger: I left it there as I was hoping to use some of it in the next bump (I was going to try and pull out some useful parts). But your right, in general it can go.
<rgreening> good day ScottK-laptop
<ScottK-laptop> Hello rgreening.
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes remove it if you want
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> rgreening: we have it in the archived uploads anyway
<Riddell> rgreening: I'm uploading koffice2 to kubuntu-updates-testing
<Riddell> rgreening: but if you remind me of your lp id I can just add you to the team and you can upload directly in future
<jussi01> Riddell: that repo is for intrepid?
<Riddell> jussi01: for whatever needs tested
<jussi01> Riddell: ok. Also, may I ask if you are experiencing the same problems as bug 281808 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281808 in kdebase-kde4 "Flashplugin not working in Konqueror (8.10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281808
<Riddell> jussi01: yes but not always
<Riddell> flash sometimes works fine, sometimes I just get a blank space
<Riddell> usually the second time loading a flash video page it's blank
<apachelogger> that bug is reported against a pointless package
<jussi01> apachelogger: what should it have been reported against?
<apachelogger> something more intrepidish I would say
<apachelogger> !info kdebase-kde4 intrepid
<ubottu> Package kdebase-kde4 does not exist in intrepid
<jussi01> heh, I didnt even see that...
<superm1> Riddell, is there an easish way to build this solid stuff out of tree?  rebuilding debs just to try a few changes takes ages
<Riddell> superm1: mkdir build; cd build; cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr ..; make; sudo make install
<Riddell> if you already have debs you may already have obj-thing instead of bulid/
<superm1> Riddell, right but i'm saying to break the solid stuff itself away from the rest of the build all together, so I can just recompile a few files each time
<superm1> er well i guess cmake wouldn't go over them twice each time
<Riddell> cd obj-<tab>; cd dir-you-are-interested-in; make
<Riddell> just run make in the directory you care about
<superm1> okay that'll do the trick
<superm1> thanks
<rgreening> Riddell: roderick-greening is my lp.
<Tonio_> hi there
<jussi01> Evening Tonio_ :)
<Riddell> salut Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: howdy ?
<ScottK> Hello Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: I may have an appartment soon :)
<Tonio_> along with an internet connection... can't wait
<Tonio_> hi ScottK jussi01 :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm currently working at porting pardus kde3 policikit agent to kde4.... are there chances that policykit becomes default package manager for jaunty ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no need to spend 2 weeks on that if adept is meant to stay our default....
<Tonio_> Riddell: s/policykit/kpackagekit
<Tonio_> Riddell: no need to say I'd vote for kpackagekit, that works like a charm for me ;)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: hi, what does that agent do?
<apachelogger> or why does kpackagekit need an agent in the first place?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: authentication dialog
<Tonio_> apachelogger: atm you have to use the gnome one
<apachelogger> shouldn't that be part of kpackagekit?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I agree
<Tonio_> apachelogger: nope, as kpackagekit uses policykit, which is used on the authorization part
<Riddell> apachelogger: policykit is for more than just packagekit
<apachelogger> hm
<Tonio_> apachelogger: then policykit prompts you for authentication
<apachelogger> yeah
<Tonio_> apachelogger: there is a very good kde3 client made by pardus
<apachelogger> but you s/'ed the policykit away :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: needs to be ported to kde4
<apachelogger> hm
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the first one in the line was indeed policykit, the second one was packagekit
 * apachelogger would all be for a packagekit solution
<Tonio_> Riddell: then if that deserves the effort, I'll work on that to prepare jaunty...
<apachelogger> Tonio_: isn't KDE planing to implement policykit?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've been so away on the intrepid cycle that I wouldn't consider me a contributor anymore, so I have to prepare the big "I'm back for jaunty" :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: not that I know of
<Tonio_> apachelogger: anyway, whenever they want to do so, a client would be required :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: you probably should raise that topic on core-devel then
<Tonio_> apachelogger: so writting it right now is not a waste of time :)
<apachelogger> I think it makes most sense to implement it in 4.2 directly
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's the plan
<apachelogger> Tonio_: in upstream ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yep :=)
<apachelogger> ok
<Tonio_> apachelogger: there is already an initial port of the pardus client, but now unmaintained
<apachelogger> I see
<Tonio_> so I have to port all the pardus changes done to make it to work
 * apachelogger thinks this is all a very good idea
<Tonio_> apachelogger: a good c++ coder can do that in a few days
<Tonio_> for me, just multiply everything by 7 :) a few weeks :)
<apachelogger> ;-)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: get in touch with kde-core-devel
 * smarter has some experiences in qt3->4 porting
 * Tonio_ can't wait to get an appartment.... hard to find out something acceptable in paris
<apachelogger> I am pretty sure the suse and feodra doods would be wanting to help if possible
<smarter> but none in policykit :]
<Tonio_> smarter: if you wanna help, that'd be very welcome :)
<Tonio_> smarter: no need for policykit knowledge
<Tonio_> there is already some deprecated code structure for kde4 ans a working kde3 client
<smarter> Tonio_: why not :)
<smarter> Tonio_: how many LoC is this client?
<Tonio_> smarter: it is small :)
 * apachelogger seems to remember that dirk actually did a poc implementation of policykit
<Tonio_> smarter: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/PolicyKit-kde/
<Tonio_> smarter: that's the kde4 deprecated code (will be used as the base)
<Tonio_> smarter: lemme show you the kde3 one...
<smarter> that seems fairly reasonable
<smarter> Riddell: why is all the accessibility stuff not installed in kds? My KDE4 port of Kvkbd is almost ready for release(I'm writing some user doc) but it needs some config files changes to be really useful
<smarter> bbl, dinner
<apachelogger> smarter: it's not ported to kde4 yet
<smarter> apachelogger: uncommenting the lines in the Makefile should be enough to get it working again? if so, I'll try do that for Kvkbd tomorrow
<apachelogger> smarter: porting should be necessary to get it working again :P
<Riddell> as apachelogger says
<Tonio_> smarter: here is the kde3 code https://svn.uludag.org.tr/uludag/trunk/PolicyKit-kde/
<smarter> apachelogger: well, I've made sure kvkbd options did not change between the 3 and 4 version, so it shouldn't be hard to port :)
<apachelogger> smarter: I mean the other accessibility files
<smarter> Tonio_: thanks, it doesn't seem to huge ;)
 * apachelogger thinks we should write some script to apply kconf_update to kds
<Tonio_> smarter: as I said, with the help of a real coder, porting the recent kde3 code to the current kde4 bad one shouldn't be much of a pain :)
<Tonio_> smarter: as you can see, based on the fact that most of the code is already ported, all we have to do is adapt it to the current kde3 one that does a bit more (manage cases like user in group and so on....)
 * Tonio_ sometimes whishes to have real coding capabilities to avoid wasting time on too complicated for him things :)
<Tonio_> smarter: I'll start now and let you now as you seem to be interested to help ;)
<Tonio_> smarter: also I just got the pardus maintainer email address, I'll contact him in case he might have offline changes not yet commited
<Tonio_> the svn doesn't seem to be up 2 date
<smarter> Tonio_: okay, I'll have to finish my port of Kvkbd first, since I'll want to upload it to Intrepid, but will be free to play with packagekit after ;)
<Tonio_> smarter: super ;)
<seele> Riddell: you gave in?
<Riddell> evening seele
<Riddell> seele: well, I'm looking at integrating it into planet
<Riddell> whether or no it's actually something remotely useful, I still hae ma doots
<smarter> what's the difference between kde4-profile and kde-profile in kds?
<Riddell> /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile is KDE 4  /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/ is KDE 3
<smarter> okay
<smarter> if accessibility/minor-motor-difficulties/session and accessibility/motor-difficulties-pointing-devices/session are empty it's because the session files are different in kde4 and they need to be recreated?
<seele> Riddell: huh.. then that means i have to make my feed public
<Riddell> seele: only if you want to be included
<smarter> hmm no, they were already empty in hardy
<Riddell> smarter: presumably they're not used, to apps to start
<Riddell> apachelogger: I included you in my planet kde twitter test http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/website/
<smarter> heh, great idea :)
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> nice :D
<apachelogger> ~twitter update bedhacking \o/
<kubotu> status updated
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 281891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281891 in update-manager "disappears with no error message in preparation stage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281891
<apachelogger> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14370901/kopete_problem.ogg
 * apachelogger finds that bug pretty cool
<txwikinger> well... I have KDE4 stable enough that I can do my daily work, but there are still some quirks
<apachelogger> txwikinger: such as?
<apachelogger> are there bug reports for them?
<txwikinger> Opening of links is somewhat random
<txwikinger> in Konversation it opens a menu from which I select the right app
<txwikinger> otherwise it tries to open urls with thunderbird
<txwikinger> In konq there is also the option to open websites with thunderbird
<txwikinger> Don't know if it get thrown off by  not having firefox installed
<txwikinger> I think there is some dbus issue, not troubleshooted yet
<txwikinger> Knetworkmanager is known
<txwikinger> Oh.. I really miss that I cannot have more than one timezone in the clock widget
<txwikinger> Just quirks, as I said
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> still reportworthy
<apachelogger> ~twitter update amarok-nightly working again!!!eleven
<kubotu> status updated
<txwikinger> apachelogger: yes.. no worry, I will report what I can reproduce and give more info for debugging
<apachelogger> aye aye
<apachelogger> bug 158341
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 158341 in kdenetwork "Samba is still a pain in kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158341
<apachelogger> won't fix: screw that ms crap :P
<apachelogger> uhhh, that would cause some rant...
 * apachelogger needs to not do that
<txwikinger> hehe
 * txwikinger goes and fixes the grammar
<txwikinger> Isn't this kinda zeroconf stuff
<rgreening> hey all
<rgreening> happy thanksgiving (if yer from Canada) :P
<apachelogger> txwikinger: well, you need to setup the shared folders somehow
<txwikinger> Well... we used to have something in system settings for it
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-12
<ScottK> Riddell: I give on hppa and KDE.  Ncommander fixed openexr for me, but now kde4libs FTBFS due to GCC segfaults (tried it twice, failed twice in different places).
<rgreening> hey ScottK
<ScottK> heya rgreening
<rgreening> well... off to bed. I need to get some sleep this week-end :)
<Tm_T> harrrr
<Tm_T> looks like if I like to have KDE3 in intrepid I have to (re)compile it myself
<_Sime> is 8.10 beta reasonably stable? should I try upgrading my laptop to it?
<jussi01> _Sime: wrong place to ask - try #ubuntu+1 :)
<Riddell> _Sime: go for it
<_Sime> just following the upgrade instructions on kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Riddell> although that seems to be missing the "click the Version Upgrade button" step
<Tm_T> Riddell: I'm evil and I'm usin wajig dist-upgrade
<_Sime> hey, I love wajig.
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: pong
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: I think kgrubeditor's package is missing a .desktop file
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: it installs fine under System Settings but won't appear in the menu
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: Tonio dropped it
<Artemis_Fowl> why?
<apachelogger> if Tonio was writting more useful changelog entries I could tell you
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kgrubeditor
<apachelogger> 0.8.1-0ubuntu2
<Artemis_Fowl> hmm
<Artemis_Fowl> actually I wouldn't notice it but some GNOME user reported that he couldn't find it anywhere
<Artemis_Fowl> and indeed unless you have system settings or know the "kcmshell4 kgrubeditor" command, you can't start it...
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: next time you see Tonio, poke him in the nose or something
 * apachelogger leaves his plasma broken and fixes kgrubeditor
<Artemis_Fowl> ^^
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: maybe you should add a NotShowIn=KDE;?
<apachelogger> seeing how the desktop file is redundant anyway
<Artemis_Fowl> sure
<Artemis_Fowl> but for the time being you can patch it, right?
<apachelogger> doing that right now
<Artemis_Fowl> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: have you consider communicating arround kolab server ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: by default it uses kontact as main client, and seems to be one of the very best groupwares available
<Tonio_> Riddell: N Barcet is looking forward to have prepackaged groupwares availables through the vms.... mybe we should consider looking at kolab and kontact at some points....
<Riddell> Tm_T: wajig?
<Tm_T> Riddell: wajig, wrapper for apt-get and stuff
<nielsslot> can someone here tell me why i'm getting this ( http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/9814/kubuntukickoffdrawbugsp0.png ) for 0.5 seconds when opening kick-off in kubuntu 8.10 beta?
<Riddell> nielsslot: oxygen theme likes to do that sometimes if it has x drivers it doesn't like to talk to
<nielsslot> what x drivers specifically?
<rgreening> good day all
<rgreening> Riddell: I see that regularly with my Intel GME
<rgreening> nielsslot ^
<nielsslot> the screenshot is from vmware..
<nielsslot> and i've seen it on nvidia, intel and ati
<nielsslot> but it only happens the first time i open kickoff in a session
<rgreening> There is an open bug at KDE
<nielsslot> funny thing is that i've only seen it in kubuntu, opensuse and fedora are fine in vmware
<rgreening> if you look closely, I'm sure you will see it with other menus that open.
<nielsslot> i have..
<rgreening> Do opensuse and fedora have ozone theme and do they have effects enabled when you try this?
<rgreening> just to make sure we are comparing the same
<nielsslot> effects doesn't matter
<nielsslot> and at least fedora has ozone..
<nielsslot> i've tried fedora snapshot (build of yesterday i think)
<nielsslot> and from opensuse version 11.0, cd dvd from akademy
<nielsslot> http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/6707/kubuntuplasmamenudrawbueg8.png << the same with the right click menu on a plasma taskbar
<nielsslot> rgreening: do you have the nummer of the bug open at kde?
<rgreening> not off hand.. it's in this channel log from yesterday though...
<nielsslot> can i find that somewhere?
<Riddell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/10/11/%23kubuntu-devel.html
<nielsslot> thanks
<Riddell> can't see anything from a quick search
<nielsslot> me neither..
<Riddell> nielsslot: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=169106
<ubottu> KDE bug 169106 in general "Rendering glitches for dialog, windows, contexts etc " [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<nielsslot> sounds like my bug..
<nielsslot> next to windows i've also seen it on window borders.. really weird..
<Riddell> hmm, twitter plasmoid seems crashy
<apachelogger> smarter said that yesterday as well
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> oh my, landscape-common depends on update-motd which runs a cron every 10 minutes
<apachelogger> landscape--
<Riddell> is that bad?
<apachelogger> unnecessary
<apachelogger> which makes landscape even more undefaulty
<Riddell> but what's wrong with it?
<Riddell> I find update-motd quite interesting
<apachelogger> Riddell: what for?
 * apachelogger doesn't like stuff that floods his logs
<Riddell> for moderately interesting information when logging in at a terminal
 * apachelogger doesn't like it by default
<apachelogger> maybe kmail and nepomuk should also expose some information at login
<apachelogger> would be pretty much the same :P
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> how to debug pam?
 * jtechidna sets up his forum.kde.org account
 * apachelogger is not going to get an account until it got openid support :P
<apachelogger> ewww
<apachelogger> PAM no modules loaded for `kde' service
 * apachelogger is wondering why kcheckpass tries to load kde instead of kcheckpass
<apachelogger> ~twitter kcheckpass + pam + apachelogger = bad idea
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help twitter'
<apachelogger> ~twitter update kcheckpass + pam + apachelogger = bad idea
<kubotu> status updated
<apachelogger> jtechidna: btw, please focus on finding fixable stuff
 * apachelogger thinks lp user usr needs a spell checker
<stdin> apachelogger: "usr" is the reporter of my all-time most annoyingly useless "bug" report ever
<stdin> bug 150333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150333 in kubuntu-meta "Kubuntu does not have the same "magic" than Ubuntu" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150333
<jtechidna> stdin: agreed
<stdin> it's more a whine than a bug and the endless edits (which get emailed to me) are annoying, they guy need to figure out what a wiki is
<stdin> s/they/the/
<apachelogger> *nod*
<stdin> </mini-rant> :)
<jtechidna> Kubuntu-bugs currently watches 1869 bugs, we need to get that down :D
<rgreening> man, just got back from digging up some trees to replant in my garden. I'm bushed :P
<jtechidna> rgreeningthumb
<ScottK> rgreening: You mean they aren't covered in snow yet?
<rgreening> hahahah!
<rgreening> no snow on the Avalon peninsula (yet)
<rgreening> soon though... weeks away
<rgreening> I think I will have a new recruit to teach the way of patching and packaging in the next couple of days. He really wants to learn.
<jtechidna> apachelogger will make sure he never learns how to patch :P
<apachelogger> no no
<rgreening> lol. I'm gonna show him pbuilder
<apachelogger> he needs to learn the ways of the force
<rgreening> and be done with it
<rgreening> :P
<apachelogger> but the dark side he has to avoid
<rgreening> Oh yeah, he's a star wars \fan too
<apachelogger> perfect
<rgreening> Anyway, I'm going to get him setup with lp, wiki, the forums, etc. He's been only using Linux for about 1 year, and has zero programming which I will help him with
<rgreening> I figure getting him to work on bug validation/reporting is a good start...
<jtechidna> good luck, we always need more minions to help the rebellion against the Galactic Ubuntu Empire
<jtechidna> :P
<rgreening> I agree. :>
<rgreening> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Microsoft_Novell_Fork_OpenOffice_org_and_Insult_Sun - oh my
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger feels a disturbance in the force
<jtechidna> I didn't really see that article cite any sources besides previous articles from that website...
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> "im not paranoid, they really are out to get me"
<rgreening> can we get launchpad.net to re-direct ot edge.launchpad.net or make the Google maps api work correctly. If I go to launchpad.net with Konqueror, it balks and will not show the map. Going to edge.launchpad.net works correctly.
<apachelogger> jtechidna, rgreening: any workspace changes that need upload?
<jtechidna> none that I can think of at the moment
<rgreening> hmm... I passed off something the other day. 1sec...
<rgreening> apachelogger: you already did the one I sent you correct? to remove the kwin branch
<apachelogger> yes
<rgreening> if so, that's it for now for me
<rgreening> k
<apachelogger> k, just uploading the pam fix then
 * jussi01 walks in and tacklehugs the channel :D
<rgreening> is there something else I can work on over the next day?
<jtechidna> rgreening: I did see an update notification passivepopup in the top left corner of my screen today
 * rgreening ducks and catches jussi01 in the stomach and hurtles 'im overhead
<jussi01> hehe
<rgreening> jtechidna: hmm. anything specific that was happening at that time?
<jtechidna> rgreening: nothing that really pops up
<rgreening> pardon the pun
<jtechidna> apt-get did it's autoupdate-daily thing as schedules
<jtechidna> oh, doh XP
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> Start closing icons in the system tray for me. and see if any show up that weren't there before.
<rgreening> I bet there may be
<jtechidna> kmail and kmix gone, no new icons
<jtechidna> I still have a reboot icon there from the last kernel upgrade
<jtechidna> maybe that has something to do with it?
<rgreening> jtechidna: shouldn't
<rgreening> close everything else
<rgreening> but that
<jtechidna> ok, brb then
<JontheEchidna> Nope, nothing
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: hmm... I have sometimes
<rgreening> seen this when an app gets stuck and doesn't show up in the tray
<rgreening> It may be that the qtimer or sleep in the update-notifier-kde is not long enough. was your system under any load at the time?
<rgreening> a load can cause this
<rgreening> I believe
<JontheEchidna> I think it could have been
<HalphaZ> hello
<HalphaZ> is there a howto to make deb packages of kde4 starting from source code?
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<HalphaZ> thankisi!!!
<HalphaZ> why a howto page is AES protected?
<HalphaZ> https
<smarter> because you can login in wiki.ubuntu.com with a password
<smarter> also, if you already know how to do some packaging, you can apt-get source any kde app and see how it's done
<smarter> basically, we use cdbs with "include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/kde4.mk" and voilà.
<apachelogger> I actually think it's ssl'ed because we have a security obsession ever since it turned out our openssh keys were not as random as we thought they were :P
<smarter> :]
<yuriy> adept updater sure takes long to start from the notifier
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you look at the patch in the last comment of bug 203331?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203331 in adept "Recommend that users launch Adept with kdesudo" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203331
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: is the only difference between th strings s/sudo/kdesudo/ ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: best not to be adding new strings then, just do a replace("sudo", "kdesudo")
 * JontheEchidna is not 1337 enough to know about replace()
<JontheEchidna> I"ll look it up though
<Riddell> qt:qstring
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping
 * JontheEchidna will look at it when he gets back from town
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I'll rework the patch when I get back from town
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<Riddell> apachelogger: you said you found a problem with the ksmserver patch to kdebase-workspace?
<apachelogger> Riddell: already fixed
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-05
 * ScottK has power again!
<JontheEchidna> \o/
 * txwikinger wonders if ScottK is hiding in Indonesia's typhoon area
<ScottK> Nope.
<txwikinger> power problems?
<txwikinger> Did we cut the power supply again to US because of non-payments?
<ScottK> A presumably drunk driver on a motor cycle came flying down the main road about 4am last night and hit two deer and the power pole.  It finaly gave way this afternoon and has just been repaired.
<ScottK> Amazingly enough he is said to have survived with minor injuries.
<txwikinger> Ah... drunk drivers again
<ScottK> Yep.
<txwikinger> they are a menace
<txwikinger> They reduce the limit here to 0.5
<ScottK> One of the deer was hit hard enough that the head was on one side of the road and the body on the other.
<txwikinger> *reduced
<ScottK> I think it's still .08 here.
<txwikinger> Hmmm... roadkill
<txwikinger> lets start the fire :D
<maco> wow
<a|wen> enabling message indicator in quassel doesn't work? or is it only supposed to show when the first message arrives?
<txwikinger> message indicator?
<ScottK> a|wen: I didn't get it to work at all yet
<txwikinger> what is it supposed to do?
<ScottK> Collect up messages to you so you don't have to worry about missing stuff
<a|wen> can someone highlight me again in 5 secs from now?
<ScottK> a|wen: It's possible my patch to have it not default on was wrong.
<txwikinger> a|wen: highlighting
<ScottK> There was a value that was set to true and I set it to false.  It might be I should have just deleted that line.
<a|wen> ScottK: yeah, it clearly doesn't work now at least
<a|wen> i've even restarted quassel after enabling the message indicator under notifications
<txwikinger> Crazy football weekend
<a|wen> ScottK: did you only meddle with the standard values of settings; or deeper in the program?
<ScottK> a|wen: The setting is set in the code (quassel doesn't segrate default settings out like KDE apps do).
<ScottK> I thought I was changing the default to false, but I may have hard coded it to off.
<ScottK> Since agateau is off on baby leave, I don't have  him around to ask.
<a|wen> sounds like a valid assumption
<ScottK> Let me try something.
<ScottK> Actually I'm not sure.
<a|wen> try ping me again in 5 secs
<maco> a|wen: PING
<shtylman> this OO bug will be the end of me...
<ScottK> File extensions work now.  Thanks for that.
<a|wen> ScottK: thought you might have switched around the meaning of the option; but no ... but on the other hand; do we at all enable it as default in the kubuntu apps?
<ScottK> It's meant to not be enabled by default in Kubuntu
<a|wen> ahh, and it is enabled as defaul upstream?
<ScottK> We provide it since some Ubuntu apps expect it unconditionally and as an option for users that want it in Kubuntu apps.
<ScottK> a|wen: Only by accident.
<ScottK> Upstream applied agateau's patch and didn't notice that bit.  It was fixed right after I pointed it out
<ScottK> Upstream uses Gentoo and doesn't have a way to test it.
<a|wen> ahh ... well we can try to test with the patch disabled to see if that makes the indicator work at all
<ScottK> I'd say that's a good place to start
 * a|wen tries
<txwikinger> eeep. The Steelers are using funny helmets tonight
<a|wen> hmm, update-notifier-kde always seems to appear once, and disappear within 1-2 seconds (with kdeinit4 crashing? apport can't build the full crash report)
<ScottK> Even if it could, it'd just tell you you can't report it because you have packages out of dates.
<ScottK> dates/date
<a|wen> heh, got a point
<a|wen> so the magically unreportable bug
<a|wen> was also wondering if anybody else was having it crash all the time?
<ScottK> Seems about like what I experience.
<ScottK> I didn't look into it though.
<a|wen> okay ... kind of hard to get a backtrace
<a|wen> oh well, knetworkmanager icon still duplicates (though this time the second icon merged with the quassel icon, instead of replacing the kdebluetooth icon)
<a|wen> but 4.3.2 seems to have fixed kontact not closing correctly, and crashing when trying to reopen the app :)
<maco> txwikinger: burgher?
<txwikinger> hmm.. I have something coming up in quassell
<txwikinger> oddly it looks like gnome not like kde
<txwikinger> maco: what does burgher mean?
<maco> txwikinger: asking if youre a pittsburgher
<txwikinger> Ah :D
<maco> you're talking about the Steelers
<txwikinger> No.. I am on the other site of the big lake
<txwikinger> I guess they are the closest team line of site.. but not sure about it
<txwikinger> Well.. Bills are actually closer.. and the Lions too
 * txwikinger thinks he needs a pilot license... everything is so far away
<a|wen> okay, now without the patch ... can someone ping me in a moment?
<ScottK> a|wen: How's that?
<ScottK> Maybe I need to ping a|wen twice
<a|wen> still no change
<seele> maco: you called?
<maco> seele: i did?
<maco> oh
<seele> i have a missed call from you
<maco> i wanted to ask what kind of icon would make sense for a mips emulator
<maco> because this package lacks both a .desktop and icons
<maco> someone in -artwork suggested a CPU die that says "MIPS" on it
<seele> oh, i have no idea
<a|wen> ScottK: can i have you ping me again in 5 secs ... just wanted to make a restart after changing the settings, to be sure it wasn't that
<seele> might want to ask nuno
<ScottK> a|wen: Ping
<a|wen> still doesn't work
<a|wen> well, at least we ruled the patch out as the single point of failure
<a|wen> hmm, now knetworkmanager icon has both merged with quassel icon and taken over the kdebluetooth icon ... something is wrong with either k-n-m or plasma
<JontheEchidna> the systray's always been a bit fiddly when handling old style and new style icons
<a|wen> so most likely plasma is to blame ... a bit annoying though, when you can't get to kdebluetooth
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks for checking
<JontheEchidna> victory! http://imagebin.ca/view/x_nLZf.html vs http://imagebin.ca/view/tIV_aCf.html
<JontheEchidna> no apport detection yet, but this is still a considerable win
<JontheEchidna> also my dbus encantation is incorrect in updatehelpernotifier so restarting doesn't actually work...
<a|wen> you gained a few megs there, heh
<JontheEchidna> I'm porting update-notifier-kde to C++
<a|wen> uh, fancy
<JontheEchidna> well, kinda porting
<JontheEchidna> anyway, I lost a few megs ^_^
<JontheEchidna> It sits nicely at 1.8 MB until you actually need to be told to reboot
<a|wen> is it still in charge of notifying of package updates? or that was handed over to kpackagekit right?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, kpackagekit does that
<JontheEchidna> update-notifier-kde handles reboot notifications, apport detection on reboot and restricted instals
<a|wen> was right then earlier today ... thx
<a|wen> nn all around
<JontheEchidna> was there a mass giveback today?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> Should all have low build scores, so only get retried after new uploads
<ScottK> Did we decide any seed changes at the meeting other than going back to dragonplayer instead of kaffeine?
<ScottK> OK.  I guess not.  I'll upload the kubuntu-meta change for that.
<JontheEchidna> um
<JontheEchidna> the spanish kde language pack is now down to a fraction of it's previous size
<ScottK> I'm guessing that's not good
<ScottK> kubuntu-meta uploaded, btw
<JontheEchidna> kaffeine, the networkmanagement applet and k3b are about the only things translated
<JontheEchidna> amarok and akregator are too
<ScottK> Lovely
<JontheEchidna> And it was almost perfect for apps in the core kde modules too :(
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger uploaded the fix for the last few untranslated strings in Qt the other day
<JontheEchidna> and then boom! all of it gone
<JontheEchidna> We only have 15.4% of the translations we had earlier today
<JontheEchidna> looks to only affect spanish though
<ScottK> OK, put kaffeine on the dvd too, to keep it in main
<JontheEchidna> kdepim seems to be the only KDE module that has translations.
<JontheEchidna> bug 442742
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442742 in language-pack-kde-es-base "[es] Update of 20091003 have 15.4% of the KDE translations from 20090926" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442742
<JontheEchidna> If dpm shows up and I'm not around and he hasn't already seen this, somebody please poke him
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You also need to target it to the release to get it on the release team's radar (just did that)
<JontheEchidna> I think I can only suggest targets since it's in main
<ScottK> that's true.
<ScottK> A core-dev would have had to accept it in any case.
<ScottK> That was funny.  Wrote a nice changelog entry, checked the maintainer and fixed that, and then started to test build the package without actually making the fix.
<ScottK> Oops.
<nixternal> gonna ask again...anyone know why if you have 1 user setup, kdm doesn't show the user list, but as soon as you add another user it shows up? is this expected, because it almost sounds like it is to me in a way
<nixternal> why would you need a userlist for 1 damn user
<yuriy> haven't seen it, but sounds like good behavior to me
<rgreening> yep
<nixternal> yep to what?
<nixternal> there are people having crazy cpu utilization with plasma-desktop...anyone have any ideas?
<nixternal> bug 419054
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419054 in kdebase-workspace "kdeinit4: plasma-desktop takes 60-90% of CPU" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419054
<ScottK> Not here
<JontheEchidna> those are always a bitch to debug
<rgreening> kill flash prob goes away. bet its a nsplugin running
<rgreening> it erroneously will show as plasma eating cpu...
<nixternal> ok, someone else look at bug 428741 as I can't find anything that says yes it is expected, or not is a bug...either through us or upstream, and nobody here seems to know the answer either
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428741 in kdebase-workspace "kdm does not display one of the users" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428741
<nixternal> anyone know what controls screen brightness that would affect both Ubuntu and Kubuntu when using the battery applets to try and change the brightness?
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: that nc10 issue? It requires a special kernel module
<JontheEchidna> I've marked it as a duplicate against the issue in the linux package
<nixternal> yes, I just found that bug JontheEchidna
<nixternal> marking all of these damn nc10 backlight ones duplicate of the one you were working on
<JontheEchidna> whoa, this nc10 shit is starting to pop up everywhere... bug 329351
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329351 in kdebase "Powerdevil Brightness/DPMS settings not working" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329351
<JontheEchidna> obviously the one who reopened the bug had a different issue
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: bug 193510 - it works as he expected btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193510 in kdebase-workspace "[hardy] krunner is unable to run "$HOME/some_elf" or any command with an environment variable" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193510
<nixternal> I just did a foo.sh and it asks me if I really want to execute it
<JontheEchidna> hmm, it didn't the last time I checked
<nixternal> and what do you know, foo.sh just rm -rf /*
<nixternal> ;p
<JontheEchidna> lol
<nixternal> it worked for me
<JontheEchidna> cool
<nixternal> it's working like a champ
<JontheEchidna> I still can't get it to work... $HOME/.screenres.sh doesn't show any results in krunner
<nixternal> though I have no clue why the hell I would want to do that
<nixternal> no, it won't show results in konqi
<JontheEchidna> krunner
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> oh dude
<nixternal> I read Konqueror in there and thought it was konqi
<JontheEchidna> heh :)
<nixternal> you know what, it used to work, as I used to figure up stuff in $HOME all the time with it
<nixternal> I remember talking to aseigo about this a long time ago
<nixternal> please stop with the KHelpCenter missing docs list...it needs to be pushed upstream and closed in Ubuntu already
<nixternal> cuz I am going to be the sorry bastard fixing it upstream anyways
<JontheEchidna> sure thing
<nixternal> though I haven't looked at it in a while...it was a damn good list that could have created an ass ton of new bugs for kde-docs
<nixternal> I will assign them all to jjesse and philrod for payback
<JontheEchidna> muwahaha
<nixternal> kde docs suck, so do ours, if you didn't already know though
<nixternal> it is getting damn near impossible to maintain with just 2 people
<nixternal> I don't get how gnome gets a bunch of suckers...err i mean contributors, to help with documentation
<nixternal> kde nor us can get them
<nixternal> KDE seriously needs a documentation sprint
<JontheEchidna> KDE's usage of easy programming languages sucks contributors who would otherwise be unable to code :D
<nixternal> and the good thing is, we could hold one here in Chicago when Phil Rodriguez is here working :)
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if bug 436864 could be caused by not having an explicit dependency on python-kde4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436864 in kdebase-workspace "zz-plasma-remove-network-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436864
<nixternal> though he doesn't leave the lab much when he is here
<nixternal> oh, I thought that was fixed
<nixternal> we tested that bastard and it worked
<JontheEchidna> I've not seen any more instances of it
<nixternal> bug 438224 - tell me that doesn't scream pulse audio
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438224 in kdebase-workspace "On Logon, Claims Sound Devices Were Removed" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438224
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah. definitely
<nixternal> and I believe it is pulse on his system, especially with all of the gstreamer shit pulled in
<JontheEchidna> The day somebody creates a NetworkKit we are all doooomed
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> *Kit == DOOM
<nixternal> is that polkit stuff gonna get fixed?
<JontheEchidna> I committed a fix this morning
<nixternal> there has to be at least 1 bug to fix in this mess
<JontheEchidna> the k3b issue was the same polkit issue
<nixternal> i didn't have the k3b issue
<nixternal> or, the issue in system settings?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> install policykit and everything's fine
<nixternal> ya, i was using that one as an example during the bug jam
<nixternal> I had started typing 'JontheEchidna is gonna mess with this one anyways, so who cares' and everyone was laughing :)
<JontheEchidna> when we went from the policykit-kde package to kdebase-workspace-bin, the policykit dep got lost
<JontheEchidna> ha, really?
<nixternal> yup
<JontheEchidna> haha
<nixternal> it is on video too, but luckily the audio wasn't recorded...as I was saying some mean things about people in here :p
<nixternal> we had a woman there that was having fun with the stuff on mark with his latest comments
<nixternal> she was like "I heard you are the most politically incorrect person there is, how come you are being so nice?"
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> so I started playing with the camera being politically incorrect, then everyone joined in..then we went for beer :p
<JontheEchidna> aha! bug 92932
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 92932 in kdebase-workspace "Cannot unlock the session if the session is locked by screensaver or locked from start menu, KDE 3.5.6" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/92932
<nixternal> holy shit
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's a bit old
<nixternal> you think?
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<JontheEchidna> hmm, it's the only thing related to bug 351463 that I can find though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351463 in kdebase-workspace "KDE4 screensaver lock doesn't accept password" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351463
<ScottK> nixternal: Don't forget the need for kitkit to manage all the kits
<nixternal> if (bug < 40000) { age = old; purge = true; }
<JontheEchidna> same issue of kcheckpass not being setuid'd
<nixternal> ScottK: hahaha
<nixternal> holy shit
<nixternal> I am going to create KitKit
<nixternal> the *Kit Manager
<nixternal> Give Me A Break!
<nixternal> Give Me A Break!
<JontheEchidna> ^it'd give options of which components of your system you'd like to fuck up
<nixternal> Everyone break me off a piece of that KitKit bar!
<nixternal> hahahahhaha
<nixternal> dude...oh for the love of cats...I want to do that now
<JontheEchidna> kde bug 177450 looks like a problem with the old kde-nightly packaging
<ubottu> KDE bug 177450 in kcheckpass "Can't unlock the screen; proper password fails" [Normal,Resolved: downstream] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=177450
<JontheEchidna> dunno if bug 351463 was reported from kde-nightly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351463 in kdebase-workspace "KDE4 screensaver lock doesn't accept password" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351463
<JontheEchidna> I doubt it since apachelogger stopped maintaining it a while back
<nixternal> shit, i get tired of duplicates
<nixternal> either LP sucks at finding them, or people are to stupid to file reports
<nixternal> doesn't matter anyways, our bug shit is goign the way of MS Windows anyways
<nixternal> pretty soon you will get a popup that says "Send to developers or Ignore?"
<JontheEchidna> I used to imagine how microsoft handled getting 1 billion reports of application failure a day, even third party ones
<JontheEchidna> now I don't
<nixternal> I waiting for Ubuntu to just automate the computer...kind of like one of those pianos that just play...you push the start button, then watch your computer do things...never have to touch a damn thing
<nixternal> well, except when apport pops up
<JontheEchidna> just give people a computer with no input kernel module and running automated QA tests
<nixternal> just sit them in a char and stair at a well
<nixternal> preferably a brown wall
<ScottK> Just script to incomplete and let the janitor do the rest.
<nixternal> I think that is brian does
<nixternal> don't know why I got into a bug triage mood either...i figure canonical pays people to do this, why should I help
<nixternal> "Learn Java EE and Get a Free Sony PSP!"
<ScottK> Not for our shit they don't.
<nixternal> they have Riddell :p
<ScottK> Does he triage bugs?
<nixternal> no, we do
<nixternal> actually, you all do
<nixternal> I don't do shit
<ScottK> You didn't need to tell us that last bit.
<nixternal> everyone already knows ey? figured I would just reiterate it so everyone would remember
<nixternal> I will be gone for a month here starting next week, so you all can finally get some work done
<nixternal> hopefully I come back
<nixternal> I will be riding past your house though on my bike, but I don't think we are staying in DC
<nixternal> we are staying overnight somewhere north of DC, like 45 minutes north...and then we are riding down to Quantico...i know the distance is just over 70 miles that day
<ScottK> I'm closer to Baltimore now.
<ScottK> Where is the one north of DC?
<nixternal> oh, so when I go visit my cousin you can take me out for beer :)
<nixternal> i can't remember...i will have to look over the sheet again
<ScottK> OK.  Might be close to my house
<nixternal> oh, we are staying in aberdeen
<nixternal> then we push off for quantico the following morning at 5am
<nixternal> woohoo
<nixternal> holy smokes, that is 106 miles that day
<nixternal> if look closely in DC, you might find parts of my arse lying on the road
<ScottK> Yeah, Aberdeen's still pretty far north in MD.
<nixternal> I fly into DC on the 15th, head down to st. mary's county, hang out with my daughter for about a week, then fly out of dc to maine, drive over to bar harbor, pick up the bikes at the local shop, spend the night eating and drinking...then the next day we start off at 12pm for a nice 73 mile ride..then all hell breaks loose after that
<ScottK> Where do you finish?
<nixternal> Miami Florida
<nixternal> unless we make good time and can make it to the keys
<nixternal> the entire ride is like just under 1800 miles
<ScottK> That's a ways
<nixternal> 2 weeks of riding, but it will take us 20 or 21 days total, as we will have a day off every 4th day I think
<nixternal> Ubuntu could have sponsored me, but they didn't...so I got Novell, Google, and a couple of small companies in chicago
<nixternal> all that means is their logos will be on our SAG vehicle
<nixternal> until we get around DC and they realize they are the magnatized logos...then we will have no logos :)
<txwikinger> what did nixternal drink tonight?
<nixternal> nope
<jussi01> txwikinger: yeah, I was going to comment on that too :P
<txwikinger> :D
<Lure_> Riddell: kipi-plugins FFe ready in bug 442571, changes pushed to bzr, just need ACK from ubuntu-release and upload (use orig.tar.gz from debian unstable)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442571 in kipi-plugins "FFe for kipi-plugins 0.7.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442571
<kjeldahl> Using experimental xf86-video-ati with 3D support, but now systemsettings refuses to load. Just hangs. Strace indicates it is stat'ing /usr/share/kde4/config/kdebug.areas a lot of times before giving up and existing.
<kjeldahl> Seems NO applications, except those stored in session, is willing to start. Same problem. Looks like something essential in the kde system died on startup, but the session loaded programs run just fine.
<kjeldahl> Anybody have any ideas why my kde desktop refuses to launch any kde applications, but runs things like glxgears and firefox (non-kde apps) just fine?
<kjeldahl> Machine is also loaded, so I'm guessing kde is doing something, just do not know what. Happened after installing new open source ati drivers and mesa 3D.
<Lure> Riddell: did you see my post about kipi-plugins?
<Lure> Riddell: before I jump on digikam: since beta5 seems to be last release before karmic release, how can we release 1.0.0/final when available?
<Lure> Riddell: and what about translations (since LP will strip them out)?
<Lure> Riddell: I think we should get it in karmic-updates, but I am sure SRU rules are too strict for somethign like that
<Riddell> Lure: it can go into backports
<Riddell> I don't think translations get stripped from backports, that would be pointless
<freinhard> wasn't that the point why the non-english kde-experience on kubuntu was bad in case one started using backports/ppa ?
<Riddell> in the past we havn't put up kde-i10n into the PPAs, I've had very few complains about that come through to me but I think mgraesslin includead one in hs rant from the other day
<Riddell> so I'll  include  kde-l10n in the 4.3.2 PPA backports
<ghostcube> hmm german would be cool to have :)
<freinhard> Riddell: yay, you're the man! :D
<mgraesslin> Riddell: good idea - there were many complaints in the German uu forum
<Riddell> maybe I just don't get complaints about lack of kde-l10n because they're all in foreign languages, that  would have a  certain logic to it
<mgraesslin> possible
<mgraesslin> it was unusable
<Riddell> I just hope  my bandwidth is up to it
<mgraesslin> it was like half a sentence in English the other in German
<mgraesslin> the "workaround" was to use debian's translation
<ghostcube> yeah i did
<ghostcube> nah stop
<ghostcube> i used the karmic translations
<ghostcube> cause they worked
<ghostcube> in jaunty
<ghostcube> :)
<mgraesslin> I tried those, too, but it wasn't perfect, with sid's translation it is perfect
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: bug 436748 was really just  a missing depends?!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436748 in kdebase-workspace "polkit-kde-manager assert failure: *** glibc detected *** polkit-kde-manager: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x089cb310 ***" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436748
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: heh, yeah
<Riddell> yuriy: the e-mail your forwarded to k-d seems badly formatted
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: The retracers finally got to the khtml crash you asked me if I could reproduce last week.  I couldn't reproduce it, but I did re-report with the full report instead of the abbreviated one.  Backtrace is in Bug 440361.
<ubottu> Bug 440361 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/440361 is private
<ScottK> Oops
<ScottK> Fixed
<yuriy> Riddell: was that more readable?
<Lure> Riddell: can you ACK bug 442571 or do I need to hunt for somebody else?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442571 in kipi-plugins "FFe for kipi-plugins 0.7.0" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442571
<yuriy> Riddell: (or s/o with powahs) patches for bug 415237 and bug 439758
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 415237 in kde4libs "Can't report KDE bugs" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439758 in kde4libs "KDE crash handler is used if apport-kde is not present, even if apport-gtk is" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439758
<Riddell> Lure: yes I was just distracted by 4.3.2 stuff first, what's a good way to test kipi-plugins with gwenview?
<Riddell> yuriy: you should be able to commit to ~kubuntu-members  ?
<Riddell> yuriy: nothing new come through on e-mail
<Lure> Anything in Plugins menu is from kipi-plugins
<Lure> Riddell: so just try what you will
 * Lure forgot that kde 4.3.2 is being packaged these days
<yuriy> Riddell: oh right.. that's not the ones that were moved to -backports. d'oh.
<yuriy> Riddell: i sent it just to you
<ghostcube> Lure: isnt tomorrow release day :P
<Riddell> Lure: acked
<Riddell> yuriy: nothing here
<Lure> Riddell: thanks - so will you upload or should I ask some other core-dev for help?
<Riddell> Lure: I can, after kde-l10n
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think I broke ruby http://paste.ubuntu.com/286229/
<Tonio__> Riddell: I noticed kdebase-workspace-bin doesn't depend on policykit, only the libs, which ends up a segfault if missing...
<Riddell> Tonio__: JontheEchidna fixed that  in bzr
<Tonio__> Riddell: that's why it crashed for me.... I'm adding the dep if you don't mind
<Tonio__> Riddell: ok right, just a little faster than me then :)
<apachelogger> uha
<apachelogger> Riddell: actually I think lp did
<Tonio__> Riddell: want me to upload or are we waiting for other changes ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: waiting on 4.3.2 tomorrow
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum right, I forgot about that one :)
<Tonio_> lett's wait then
<Lure> Tonio_: do you have plans to update skrooge for karmic? we have very old version in the archive...
<freinhard> same applies for kmymoney2
<Tonio_> Lure: very ? not that much
<Tonio_> Lure: it is just the previous one
<ScottK> kmymoney2 we definitely want updated
<Tonio_> Lure: the versioning sheme changed, that's why it looks the version is pretty old
<Tonio_> Lure: this new version has a lot of new features.... it is probably a little late to update no ?
<Tonio_> Lure: unless you have another opinion on that point...
<Lure> Tonio_: since it is developed pretty hard it is bad to have old release in new ubuntu release
<Tonio_> ScottK: bah this is still kde3 isn't it ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I can look into it and ask for FFe
<ScottK> And that KDE4 version is out.
<Lure> when I am done with digikam
<Tonio_> Lure: as you wish :)
<Tonio_> Lure: ping me when done so that I can upload :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: interesting
<Tonio_> ScottK: anyway I think skrooge is part of kde now
<Tonio_> and pretty well maintained
 * ScottK didn't ask about skrooge
<Lure> Tonio_: it's universe, so I can due (if I remember how to use dput ;-)
<Lure> do it
<freinhard> ScottK: great, got it in my ppa, bumped claydoh's 1.0.1 to 1.0.2 in my ppa
<Tonio_> ScottK: yeah but as you were talking about kmymoney... :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: Then should we ask to have the separate skrooge package removed?
<Tonio_> Lure: right
<ScottK> freinhard: I think Lure is the one to tell about htat
<Tonio_> ScottK: nope it is not part of kde that way, let's say it is hosted inside the kde project
<Tonio_> not released with kde of course :)
<ScottK> I see
<freinhard> Lure: bump kmymoney2, now! :D
<Lure> ScottK: skrooge removed?
 * Lure notices we are discussing competitive applications
<Tonio_> Lure: yup :)
 * Lure goes and start KMyMoneyVsSkrooge wiki page ;-)
<freinhard> since there seem to be enough devs for both, competition is a good thing.
<Lure> freinhard: yep, all are making good progress
 * Lure calls it a day (at work, bbl) ;-)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: [08:56:08 PM] <JontheEchidna> victory! http://imagebin.ca/view/x_nLZf.html vs http://imagebin.ca/view/tIV_aCf.html
<JontheEchidna> I couldn't get DBus calls to work from inside a kded module so I had to use a kapplication :(
<JontheEchidna> https://code.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+junk/update-helper-notifier
<JontheEchidna> it shouldn't be too hard to get it back inside a kded module, since the class that does all the nifty stuff is separated from the kapplication
<JontheEchidna> that is, if I figure out how to do dbus from a kded
<JontheEchidna> It does restart and apport notification so far
 * JontheEchidna realizes he hasn't pushed the latest code yet
<JontheEchidna> Anybody have a clever way to detect only when *crash files are added to /var/crash? KDirWatch it seems can only detect new files where you give it the file name
<JontheEchidna> so watching for /var/crash being dirty emits dirty whenever new files are added *or* existing ones are changed, the latter being a problem
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, obvious enough cpp will always be smaller than python :D
<Riddell> why is that a problem?
<apachelogger> +1 on what Riddell asked :)
<JontheEchidna> apport touches the .crash reports while processing them
<JontheEchidna> popping up another notification while you're using apport-kde
<apachelogger> Riddell: fixing your issue is quite the drag
 * apachelogger aint got no clue why his regexp doesnt match
<apachelogger> ah flaw in logic
 * rgreening yawns...
<rgreening> mornin
<JontheEchidna> maybe if I stop the kdirwatch while apport-kde is running, then re-enable it after it exits...
<apachelogger> Riddell: got a patch but I dont have my ssh keys on my netbook :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/286277/
<apachelogger> gotta go
<apachelogger> lecture in one hour
<rgreening> Riddell: new arora uploading to my PPA. It has an important bugfix for SSL and adblock + wallet on by default as requested :)
<rgreening> we haz the powerz
<rgreening> ha
<Riddell> rgreening: can it  connect to https://www.canonicaladmin.com/ ?
<rgreening> Riddell: was that broken for you in 0.10.0? If so, thats the fix in 0.10.1
<Riddell> it was.  FFe approved! :)
<rgreening> hehe.
<rgreening> I'll ping you when it's built so you can copy over
<rgreening> Riddell: is that canonical site also IP restricted? Or should I still be able to get some login page or something regardless?
<rgreening> Riddell: I got a SSL cert error, and allowed the cert... but then the page takes for ever, never seeming to load..
<rgreening> with 0.10.1
<rgreening> Loading 22%
<rgreening> could be my system...
<rgreening> haha
<Riddell> nothing IP restricted,  there is a login page
<ScottK> Frozen intarwebs in Canada
<rgreening> snap
<rgreening> :P
<txwikinger_work> ScottK: No freezing weather yet ;p
 * txwikinger_work wonders when the weather plasmoid will work for Canada again
<rgreening> Riddell: I checked with icefox. works for him. must be my system or firewall..
<rgreening> txwikinger_work: works for me
<txwikinger_work> rgreening: I get this envar error aain
<txwikinger_work> again
<rgreening> txwikinger_work: Im using environ canada for St. John's, NL.. works fine here.
<txwikinger_work> rgreening: Cannot find 'envcan|validate|Kitchener-Waterloo'.
<rgreening> Riddell: I removed my /home/rgreening/.config/arora-browser.org/* and it works
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 264499 ... kpresenter-kde4 also needs to conflict kpresenter-data it seems
<rgreening> txwikinger_work: let me try...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264499 in koffice2 "package kpresenter-kde4 None failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/pixmaps/kpresenter.xpm', which is also in package kpresenter-data" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264499
<apachelogger> plz apply a fix for both karmic and all ppas we might have published backports sideports or any other ports
<apachelogger> forgot my ssh keys at home and cant push the changes to bzr
<apachelogger> besides, I am in a lecture :S
<rgreening> txwikinger_work: works here
<JontheEchidna> heh
<rgreening> txwikinger_work: Kitchener-Waterloo, ON
<txwikinger_work> rgreening: Well.. how do I fix it :D
<rgreening> see above.. did you specify ON
<Monika|K> in a lecture, past 6 p.m.?
<txwikinger_work> Bah.. it should find it
<rgreening> you need to specify province
<txwikinger_work> I didn't used to
<apachelogger> did I ever mention that the bat codebase is a mess?
<apachelogger> ought to do major refactor :S
<apachelogger> so much to do, so little time
 * txwikinger_work agrees with apachelogger
<ghostcube> isnt it like always
<ghostcube> 24 / 7 48 / 14 needed
<ghostcube> :D
<ScottK> Riddell: The MI stuff for Quassel seems not to work.  I don't know when agateau gets back but in the meantime it's there, default off, and turning it on does nothing (I added the missing build dep)
<Riddell> I won't be able to find out when agateux gets back until I get to  the  "new arora version"  on this todo list of mine :)
<ScottK> ;-)
<rgreening> Riddell: let me check the build...
<rgreening> Riddell: It still is pending build in PPA. I built local and tested fine.
<rgreening> Riddell: copy the details over from  https://edge.launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/+archive/ppa/+packages and upload to main...
<rgreening> hmm... just checked my mail.. loks like you have done this :) ty Riddell
<Riddell> quick revu needed http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/qt-sdk
<JontheEchidna> ha
<JontheEchidna> the translations errors caused yesterday were due to the langpack server runnign out of disk space
<apachelogger> lol
 * Riddell was just tidying up his ~jriddell disk space
<apachelogger> langpacks ftw
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: it's a native package
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: right
<JontheEchidna> I thought we didn't give native packages -0ubuntux endings?
<Riddell> we do if there's any chance it'll get into debian
<JontheEchidna> aah, ok
<JontheEchidna> disregard me then. I should be fixing koffice anyways
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what are you fixing about koffice?
<JontheEchidna> bug 264499
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/264499/+text)
 * JontheEchidna slaps ubottu
<JontheEchidna> rather
 * JontheEchidna slaps launchpad
<apachelogger> stupid lp
<JontheEchidna> but I've gotten apport notifications working pretty well, except when apport-kde never exists, thus not giving me the exit code that I need :/
<Monika|K> Why do you slap it?
<JontheEchidna> exists-> exits
<JontheEchidna> because launchpad took too long to return the bug data
 * JontheEchidna revus while downloading uberlarge tarball
<Monika|K> ubottu-substitute: "package kpresenter-kde4 None failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/pixmaps/kpresenter.xpm', which is also in package kpresenter-data"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I spotted no obvious errors in qt-sdk
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: rock, thanks
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: do we need to ship a copying file with it, though?
<Riddell> yes, it has one
<JontheEchidna> ok, so the snippet in debian/copyright with the link to the full one is sufficient?
<seele> wow.. so the launchpad icon survey is terrible
<ScottK> seele: That's putting it mildly.
 * seele sighs
<seele> BAD SCIENCE ARGH
<ScottK> I'm officially on vacation from filing Launchpad bugs since last night.
<ScottK> Apparently my bug report comments were a little too sarcastic for them, so I'm taking a break.
<Monika|K> where is the launchpad icon survey, seele?
<ScottK> Monika|K: See planet.ubuntu.com
<seele> i thought they hired people to do stuff like this
<ScottK> seele: They did
<ScottK> Always the best and the brightest at Launchpad
<Riddell> no idea where they got that "little too sarcastic"  idea from :)
<ScottK> It's not like I don't understand why they were grumpy about it.
<yuriy> Riddell: bug 439758 i mentioned earlier is karmic not jaunty btw, so that's main, wasn't sure if you'd glossed over that after looking at me being stupid on the other one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439758 in kde4libs "KDE crash handler is used if apport-kde is not present, even if apport-gtk is" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439758
<Monika|K> seele, it is a strange survey indeed ... and on the first question I can't even figure out which icon they refer to
<Riddell> yuriy: but you have  a patch you can commit?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: btw, do you know if automatically-spawned apport-kde processes are exiting properly these days?
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll New the qt-sdk after it's uploaded.  Just give me a ping.
<yuriy> Riddell: i committed to update-notifier-kde, but there's also a patch for kde4libs
<Riddell> yuriy: we keep our packaging  in bzr, lp:~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: they aren't. except sometimes when they are, but I don't know when that is.
<yuriy> Riddell: oh, shouldn't only things that are actually uploaded go in there? how does it work if someone makes a change that then gets denied?
<seele> rickspencer3: what's your opinion on the launchpad survey? am i being overly critical?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: ok, thanks
<rickspencer3> seele, I am sorry, I have not paid any attention to it
<rgreening> yuriy: upload to bzr, ping a dev to review
<JontheEchidna> my new updater relies on getting an exited status from apport-kde to re-enable notifications :(
<rgreening> yuriy: dev will correect, etc...
<JontheEchidna> ^or reject if necessary
<Riddell> yuriy: well we remove it, but the point of bzr is it allows people to commit stuff so it's ready for review+upload when appropriate
<rgreening> ya. what JontheEchidnasaid
<yuriy> Riddell, rgreening: sorry just never got the process for bzr packaging. ok i can do that.
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> yuriy: the important thing is to ensure we keep them in sync...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: for native packages I'm find with them just pointing at /usr/share/common-licences, no need for full copy
<JontheEchidna> ok, cool
<lex79> there is no more a  button for report a bug in this page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/, how can I file a bug? IoI
<rickspencer3> lex79, use ubuntu-bug
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug?no-redirect
<rgreening> the whole new lp needs a major tutorial on changes...
<lex79> thanks JontheEchidna. It's weird there isn't a button for this....
<rgreening> too many changes...
<rgreening> haha
<rickspencer3> lex79, are you sure you don't want to us ubuntu-bug?
<rgreening> took me forever to realize I had my own private PPA link on my PPA page and the orginal ninjas page didnt anymore..
<rickspencer3> logging bugs from the web page is only for circumstances where there is not a package to associate the bug with
<lex79> ubuntu-bug? what is? :)
<rgreening> rickspencer3: but thiere is no button on the page? :)
<rgreening> haha
<rickspencer3> rgreening, exactly
<rickspencer3> lex79, ubuntu-bug is a program build into ubuntu
<yuriy> rgreening: the in sync part is what confuses me, because it seems very prone to unsyncing
<rgreening> lol.. and if you are on a non ubuntu os... and need ot file a bug?
<rgreening> rickspencer3: ^
<rickspencer3> rgreening, the redirect is only under Ubuntu
<rgreening> ah
<rgreening> hmm...
<rickspencer3> so your own projects, etc... are not impacted
<rgreening> ok then...
<lex79> I saw ubuntu-bug, I prefer lp, and I prefer lp old style :)
 * rgreening thinkw there does need to be some lp seminars at UDS or something online...
<yuriy> lex79: if you can use ubuntu-bug though, even the most basic info it adds (ubuntu release...) ends up being quite useful to have up there in a uniform fashion from the getgo
<rickspencer3> rgreening, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs *is* a tutorial
<JontheEchidna> it sure makes it a pain in the ass to file needs-packaging bugs
<JontheEchidna> and merge requests, unless you want your merged ticket polluted with all the crap apport attaches
<ScottK> rickspencer3: There are plenty of cases where the added information added by ubuntu-bug isn't needed.
<rickspencer3> ScottK, yes, but many many more where it is
<rickspencer3> the ratio of "needs info" bugs to actionable bugs is overwhelming
<ScottK> Of course the notion of a web site that needs documentation for how to use it seems inherently wrong
<JontheEchidna> surely there would be an easy way for developers to not have to find obscure no-redirect arguments so that they can file their bugs?
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Now that devs are exempt, I think it's OK.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Developers are supposed to be exempt from the redirect
<JontheEchidna> oh, they are now?
<JontheEchidna> cool
<JontheEchidna> I am happy
<ScottK> Actually it's bugsquad (when includes ubuntu-dev)
<ScottK> I think it had something to do with the bug Keybuck filed in all caps.
<ScottK> Keybuck/Keybuk
<lex79> JontheEchidna: when you have time, launchpad bug 443329
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443329 in ubuntu "New upstream bugfix release krename 4.0.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443329
<JontheEchidna> lex79: "and the history of templates is now saved" <- was this broken earlier, or is this a new feature?
<lex79> I think it was broken in old release, but not sure
<rickspencer3> Riddell, may I bring up the bug I just assigned to you?
<rickspencer3> (for discussion)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: ok, after I get done with koffice I'll have a look
<lex79> ok
<Riddell> bug 443335
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/443335/+text)
<rickspencer3> rgreening, ScottK, seele, others ...
<Riddell> rickspencer3: nope, launchpad has defeated our bot
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/443335
<rickspencer3> hehe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443335 in kdebase "point Kubuntu default home page to Google Custom Search and include proper identifier" [High,New]
<rickspencer3> do you guys have a moment to discuss this change>
<rickspencer3> ?
<Riddell> looks like a once in a  lifetime chance for  Kubuntu to give back to canonical with some revenue
<neversfelde> bug 425319 needs a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425319 in kid3 "kid3 assert failure: *** stack smashing detected ***: kid3 terminated after opening a mp3 file" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425319
<ScottK> Well it got a lot of negative feedback doing that for Ubuntu.
<rickspencer3> Riddell, yes, I think it will be quite helpful for the project ... but
<neversfelde> should I subscripe universe-sponsors only, or is a subscription for the release team necessary, too?
<rickspencer3> it does have a slight change to the user experience
<rickspencer3> ScottK, well, this just does what Ubuntu does
<neversfelde> s/subscripe/subscribe
<rickspencer3> or that's what I meant
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Right.  My recollection was that it was pretty unpopular.  I may be confusing this with another issue though.
<rickspencer3> so when users open a new browser and do a search within the new page, it does the same thing that FF in Ubuntu does
<rickspencer3> ScottK, that was when we made every UI element in FF go there
<ScottK> Oh
<rickspencer3> this is just the search box on the default home page
<ScottK> So is there a way we can try this out?
<ScottK> To see what the experience would be?
<rickspencer3> is it possible to configure what URL for the default page there to use?
<Riddell> ScottK: follow the link on the bug
<ScottK> OK
<rickspencer3> in any case, it will be exactly the same as in Ubuntu
<Riddell> rickspencer3: so it's not for the top right search box?
<rickspencer3> (but I would like a *Kubuntu* specific identifier there
<rickspencer3> Riddell, I don't think so
<rickspencer3> that is used much more, and I would suggest that you are much more careful about changing that
<rickspencer3> so this is *just* the search box inside the default home page
<rickspencer3> also, if users can search from the URL bar, I wouldn't mess with that either
<rickspencer3> also note, the design team and the web team are planning to slightly enhance that landing page, by adding some typical Google features back, like links to image search and such
<rickspencer3> though at this stage, I wouldn't promise they will get that done in time
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I guess I'm not clear why Kubuntu would want this?
<rickspencer3> ScottK, because that landing page is one of the few sources of revenue for Ubuntu, and Kubuntu should be participating in that
<Riddell> because Kubuntu has to  pay for itself?
<ScottK> OK, fair enough.
<rickspencer3> ScottK, though I don't want to blow off your point
<rickspencer3> I think that's why I would not suggest changing where the search box on top right points to and such
<rickspencer3> as that would be too big of a change without a user benefit
<rickspencer3> ScottK, thanks for your time, I didn't want you all to be surprised, etc...
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I suspect we will get some negative feedback.  I think we should have a good answer to what the benifit for Kubuntu would be.
<rickspencer3> please let me know right away if there are unintended consequences ;)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: from the debdiff it looks like a new feature
<rickspencer3> ScottK, I would say, generating revenue to support the project, and giving Canonical some insight into the contribution that Kubuntu makes to the community
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I would feel comfortable if you did an FFe for it
<Monika|K> What is an FFe?
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't be too hard, though. it's a small feature and translations are good
<JontheEchidna> Monika|K: Feature Freeze Exception
<lex79> JontheEchidna: ok, I'll request
<Monika|K> ah, thx
<JontheEchidna> yup, np
<jtechidna> oops
<rickspencer3> hey, Scott and I were doing some PMing while you all were talking
<rickspencer3> wherein ScottK basically lauded my genius, good lucks, generosity, and modesty
<seele> hehe
<ScottK> Or something.
<rickspencer3> thanks for  your time all
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: I'll take a look at kid
 * rickspencer3 is going crazy getting Karmic finalized
<ScottK> I think it's unfortunate that it's so close to release we are considering this, but it's probably OK
<rickspencer3> ScottK, my fault entirely
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I do think that if we are going to do this, it should be done very quickly.
<rickspencer3> yes, Riddell is working on it asap
<rickspencer3> we should roll it out while there is a chance to revert in the case of unintended consequences
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Personally, I'm a little uncomfortable with the idea, but I can see the rationale for it and so I don't really object.
<ScottK> Riddell: Once it's ready, I think you should send some kind of announcement message to kubuntu-devel/kubuntu-users so no one thinks we are trying to sneak this in.
<Riddell> can do
<yuriy> as long as we're already directing all searches to google anyway, I don't think it's a big deal.  actually I think the current setup of giving them all our searches but not getting anything back (like Mozilla does, for one) is worse.
<Riddell> ScottK: qt-sdk and dooble should  be in the  new queue
<txwikinger_work> what about arora?
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I'll do qt-sdk.  No promises on dooble
<Riddell> txwikinger_work: uploaded that earlier  today thanks to  rgreening
<txwikinger_work> Riddell: cool
<ScottK> Riddell: qt-sdk accepted.  I'd think subversion would be a recommends at most since Qt uses Git and KDE is moving there.
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> ScottK: package list is from Qt, I just do as I'm asked.  I think the rationale is it's the tools that qtcreator supports
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Fair enough.
<lex79> For sync request, kshutdown beta6 in ubuntu and beta8 in Debian, I need to request also a FFe ?
<Riddell> only if it has new features
<lex79> uhm, yes it has
<JontheEchidna> I think it'd be ok to do the FFe and sync request in the same report
<ScottK> It would
<JontheEchidna> would a motu-release ack count as an motu ack too?
<ScottK> No
<ScottK> Not unless the motu-release person says so explicitly
<lex79> So I need one ack from motu-release and one from motu for sync?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yeah, just ping me after you get the FFe approved and I'll ack and subscribe the archive admins
<JontheEchidna> unless they give an MOTU ack along with the FFe approval
<lex79> always timeout error in lp :(
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: kid3 uploaded. Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu
<ScottK> rickspencer3 and Riddell: One other comment about the custom search thing.  It does appear to change the actual search results too.  Compare the number of possible matches in http://www.google.com/custom?hl=en&client=pub-2070091971271392&channel=3567841739&cof=FORID:13;AH:left;CX:Ubuntu_Start_Page_(a);L:http://www.google.com/intl/en/images/logos/custom_search_logo_sm.gif;LH:30;LP:1;&q=quilt+debian+patch&btnG=Search and http://www.google
<ScottK> .com/search?hl=en&q=quilt+debian+patch&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g1
<ScottK> I don't know that that changes anything, but I think it's relevant.
<lex79> vorian: launchpad bug 443386 443329
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443386 in ubuntu "FFe and sync request for kshutdown 2.0~beta8-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443386
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: thank you
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<yuriy> ahah! the apport-kde segfault is because the common apport stuff uses sys.exit()
<yuriy> not that this is terribly helpful
<JontheEchidna> this crash happened right after apport-qt became apport-kde, right?
<yuriy> maybe?
<yuriy> hmm maybe qapplication is less sensitive to that
<JontheEchidna> I seem to remember there being a fiddly crasher bug about that...
<yuriy> bug 403361?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403361 in python-qt4 "apport-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QWidgetPrivate::deleteExtra()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403361
<JontheEchidna> I mean, pykde in general
<JontheEchidna> the kapplication had to have something done with it or else it crashed on exit
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: do you remember what that was? I think you brought it up in a tutorial day talk
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: that would be good to know! i've been throwing around that bug number for about 3 weeks hoping somebody had some idea
<JontheEchidna> you'd think that I'd think of this earlier :P
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: it was probably the sys.exit(app.exec_()) which yuriy and I had discussed doesnt work in this scenario...
<JontheEchidna> meh
<rgreening> possibly anyway...
<JontheEchidna> that sounds about right
<ghostcube> \O/ 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty1 0
<JontheEchidna> omg, as a kded updatehelpernotifier only takes up 0.2 MB idle, and 1.3 MB when showing a notification
<ScottK> neversfelde: Why did you disable mp4 support on kid3?  That's why we moved it to multiverse?
<JontheEchidna> The bug says that neither him nor upstream can build with mp4 at the moment
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: KMainWindow
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah.. all applications had to have a kmainwindow or else they'd die, I think
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: ^
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  I guess that's a decent reason.  Thanks.
<yuriy> JontheEchidna, Riddell: wonderful.
<ScottK> Although building without it isn't going so well either: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kid3/1.2-1ubuntu3
<JontheEchidna> hmm... pbuilt fine for me
<JontheEchidna> buildlog looks smallish
<ScottK> Amazing how much faster Intel graphics are on Karmic.
 * ScottK just put present windows on the top screen edge because it's so usable.
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<JontheEchidna> dh_builddeb
<JontheEchidna> Found files in /usr/local (must be in /usr).
<JontheEchidna> debian/kid3/usr/local
<JontheEchidna> debian/kid3/usr/local/bin
<JontheEchidna> debian/kid3/usr/local/bin/kid3
<JontheEchidna> debian/kid3/usr/local/share
<JontheEchidna> then it goes on for a while
<JontheEchidna> definitely didn't happen locally
<ScottK> You looked?
<ScottK> Unless you have pkgbinarymangler installed in your chroot, a /usr/local build won't fail in pbuilder.
<ScottK> Is it written in Python?
<JontheEchidna> nope, it's Qt3 and Qt4 C++
 * JontheEchidna checks if it's a double build package
<ScottK> OK
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's a double build. but the packaging hasn't really changed and this used to build...
<rgreening> Heh, I just realized Kubuntu Karmic Koala... KKK.. how bad a$$ is that
<JontheEchidna> It's a trifecta of K's. Too bad it has a bad reputation or that'd be neat
<rgreening> yeah
<ScottK> Doesn't help to rearrange the words either
<ghostcube> KKK as in neverending story
<ghostcube> Carl Conrad Coreander (German Karl Konrad Koriander)
<ghostcube> höh
<Tm_T> ghostcube: höh itsellenne
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> maybe we should steel apples stupid slogan
<ghostcube> like this
<ghostcube> KDE there is a app for everything
<ghostcube> :D
<yuriy> KDE there is a kapp for everything  d:)
<ghostcube> yeah
<ghostcube> KDE a (K)App for all youre needs
<ghostcube> :)
<JontheEchidna> ..unless you use python, where you'll need a KMainWindow too
<yuriy> i'll stick with the "KDE is ours" slogans
<ghostcube> heh
<freinhard> KDE a (K)App for all youre nerds?
<ghostcube> :D
<Tm_T> I'll stick with my sillyness: (someone asked me to do something pink) http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/art/kde_girlsonly_001.png
 * ScottK hands Tm_T http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/Site/Home.html (A Kubuntu derivative, BTW)
<Tm_T> ScottK: have seen that, mine is approx. 5 years old
<yuriy> lol @ arora "lightweight"
<neversfelde> ScottK: yes, JontheEchidna said it. There were changes for mp4 in taglib, so I guess that is the problem. I can write another mail to upstream, probably he can inform me, when the problem is solved and we can do an SRU then.
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> We should leave it in multiverse then
<txwikinger_work> yuriy: Well.. I got arora to use 1.5G of virtual memory
<Riddell> any jaunty users able to test 4.3.2?
<ScottK> Sorry.  Moved on here
<lex79> someone who have the power, can increase build score of this ? https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+build/1276389
<Riddell> Mamarok: are you  on i386?
<Mamarok> nope, 64 bit
<Riddell> fooey, amd64 is being slow
<Riddell> lex79: NCommander is the only one with such powers
<Riddell> and he isn't easily bribed
<Mamarok> hm, I will be patient, still have to clean up my home folder before mocing to Karmic :)
<lex79> ehhhh, I know :(
<Mamarok> moving* even
<NCommander> Riddell, Fe-Fi-Fo-Thumb, I smell the bribe of an englishman :-P
<lex79> IoI
<NCommander> lex79, rescored
<lex79> NCommander: thank you :)
<Riddell> NCommander: I don't think lex79 is English
<NCommander> Riddell, stop running my puns :-P
<lex79> Riddell: :)
<ghostcube> any packages still in build for 4.3.2 ?
<Riddell> ghostcube: how do you mean?
<ghostcube> ehm, are all 4.3.2 packages build already is better english i think so
<ghostcube> :)
<Riddell> we havn't uploaded for karmic, jaunty is still compiling for amd64
<ghostcube> ah ok thx thats exactly the one i needed :)
<Sput> ScottK: well, Jaunty had a new intel driver together with outdated kernel and X :)
<ghostcube> when is karmic to be released round about
<Riddell> KarmicReleaseSchedule knows
<ghostcube> :) yeah but its official dates so no time probs till noe ?
<ghostcube> w
<a|wen> ghostcube: nobody ever knows the exact time until it happens
<a|wen> ;)
<ghostcube> yeah thats why i wrote round about heh
<ghostcube> ;)
<ghostcube> hmm oh ok 3 weeks to go i thought it was earlier :)
 * a|wen invites ghostcube to come join the fun that will be 9.10 already now :P
<ghostcube> hmmm why dont i believe in this :P
<ghostcube> i ordered two new games so i need it working at the moment
<ghostcube> heh
<ghostcube> final update will be tricky enough i think so
<ghostcube> :D
<a|wen> heh
<a|wen> i have a habit of upgrading my main computer to a new release somewhere between alpha 2 and 5 :)
<ghostcube> i mostly get into new release if its rc
<ghostcube> so most update bugs has gone
<ghostcube> i have so many ppa repos in my list i hope it works flawlessly
<ghostcube> :D
<a|wen> it usually goes pretty good if not very good for me
<ghostcube> i get always trouble if i update my own system
<ghostcube> if i do this on any other pc it works
<ghostcube> oo
<a|wen> one of the dreaded curses to have :P
<ghostcube> is there any tool similar to gsmartcontrol in Qt ?
<ghostcube> would be cool to have in kubuntu if so
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-06
<yuriy> Riddell, Sime: any idea what kmainwindow does that kdialog doesn't that supposedly makes the former work safely with python?
<Riddell> it's  a mystery (I presume, else sime would have fixed it)
<yuriy> I don't think i've seen the crash with userconfig, and that's a kdialog in standalone mode
<yuriy> oh nevermind there it is
<yuriy> so this must be new since 4.3 beta or so
<Riddell> the pykde crash has always been there
<yuriy> i certainly would have been banging my head against it 4 months ago if it was there
<yuriy> and the earliest report is from beta 2
<Riddell> it only shows itself if you  don't do other unspecified things  to  keep it happy
<yuriy> :O last commit to kapplication: "Fix crash with gui-less apps."
<yuriy> ok looked through some logs, don't see anything terribly helpful
<JontheEchidna> PackageKit cannot install the update to fix the "cannot update" bug. Ironic. (bug 443025)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443025 in packagekit "package python-packagekit 0.4.9+20090825-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: error writing to '<standard output>': Input/output error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443025
 * JontheEchidna marks as duplicate and chuckles
<lex79> kde starts in 7 hours in staging, and l10n in 18 hours IoI
<DarkwingDuck> Are the Kubuntu Doc guys in here?
<JontheEchidna> DarkwingDuck: nixternal and jjesse are your guys
<DarkwingDuck> ty
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal, jjesse you guys around?
<nixternal> yo yo
<DarkwingDuck> Hey nixternal :)
<nixternal> howdy
<DarkwingDuck> Question
<DarkwingDuck> Standard for Docs
<DarkwingDuck> I've been talking to the #kubuntu-netbook guys to start doing the docs for them
<nixternal> I don't think right now is the right time to do it, as the nebook project is going to be different when it is finally release for 4.4, and we are unsure upstream if the documentation standard is going to change...but I am sure it won't for 4.4
<DarkwingDuck> Understood.
<nixternal> it would be nice to start this one upstream though
<DarkwingDuck> However, GUI isn't going to change as much
<nixternal> as for Lucid, my plan is to totally throw out what we have for docs now and start from scratch, because they are utter crap
<nixternal> GUI has already changed in trunk
<nixternal> not much, but there is more to add
<DarkwingDuck> Okay. I would like to toss my name in the hat to help.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm not a programmer
<nixternal> especially now that you can switch between netbook view and the regular kde desktop view
<nixternal> which is nice
<DarkwingDuck> But, This is something I believe in.
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: oh without a doubt...you are going to be my main person now for docs on the netbook :)
<nixternal> would be nice to get someone to take over docs eventually, as I have been doing them for 4 years now with jjesse...docs eat up to much of my time, so because of that they haven't gotten any love in a few releases..just very minor updates
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: though, feel free to at least start the documentation for netbook...I would seriously start upstream with it if you could and do a manual there...though no matter which way you look, strings for docs are either frozen or damn near frozen now
<nixternal> the person you want to get in touch with at KDE is...well you got lucky! me :)
<DarkwingDuck> :) Okay good.
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: is there a place to put all of this as I go along or, keep it on a personal server and talk via the mailing list?
<nixternal> right now, just a mailing list
<nixternal> or send it to me
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, and what is the standard for docs?
<nixternal> though, next week I leave for a month..but that won't hurt anything as there is much we can do anyways right now with the text
<DarkwingDuck> Okay.
<DarkwingDuck> Going to UDS?
<nixternal> no I won't be going
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks for letting me help with the docs.
<nixternal> no, thanks for wanting to help...we never get people wanting to help with docs :)
<DarkwingDuck> I know Kubuntu and KDE tends to lack in that area
<nixternal> who broke amarok?
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<nixternal> I can't listen to my daapd box, last.fm
<nixternal> this is not good!
<nixternal> WHO BROKE AMAROK!
<nixternal> ^^ JontheEchidna see I am bitching :)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<nixternal> screw it, I will just install ubuntu-desktop and banshee...MONO FTW!
<nixternal> at least it works sometimes :p
<nixternal> oh this one will be great
<nixternal> IT WORKS IN ARCH LINUX!
<yuriy> i wouldn't argue "MONO FTW" if Qyoto was as easy and complete as PyQt
<ScottK> Sput: True.
<yuriy>  /argue against
<nixternal> so daapd and last.fm is broken in amarok
<nixternal> I can listen to magnatune
<dtchen> nixternal: last.fm is broken in banshee, so it and amarok are finally on par!
<ScottK> Anyone else have the dragonplayer install fail using kpackagekit?
<JontheEchidna> did the details box give any useful tracebacks?
<DarkwingDuck> Is there anything like the Ubuntu Store in line for Kubuntu?
<ScottK> The details box closed faster than I could read the error
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: The log says "PackageKit: WARNING: Recursive dependencies are not implemented"
<JontheEchidna> hmm... I ran in to a bug fixed by the latest packagekit in today's updates, unrelated to that though
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: You mean a complete re-implementation of an Ubuntu unique package management system to replace one that is standardized and well thought of?
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: No.  We'd have to have a good one to replace first to manage that
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<ScottK> Also it's Software Center now.
<JontheEchidna> We are too few in number to do that even if we wanted to, unfortunately
<DarkwingDuck> I noticed that kpackagekit lacks a browse function...
<ScottK> kpackage kit lacks almost everything one would want in a package manager that isn't needed to install some random RPM you found on the net.
<ScottK> Not the least of which is verifying the cryptographic integrity of what you are downloading and complaining mightily if something is up.
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah.
<DarkwingDuck> It reminds me of Gnome's synaptic
<DarkwingDuck> Only, worse
<ScottK> Yeah, well people like synaptic.
 * JontheEchidna never did
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Has anyone ever shown up here and said nice things about kpackagekit?
 * ScottK has never seen it.
<JontheEchidna> never
<ScottK> It actually has gotten people to fondly reminisce about Adept.
<JontheEchidna> solid ol' adept....
<JontheEchidna> It actually got a few crasher fixes for karmic
<JontheEchidna> the only thing is the search sucks
<JontheEchidna> the code's a bit scary, though. so nobody wants to maintain it
<yuriy> what's wrong with the search?
<ScottK> Slow
<ScottK> It was the slowness of Adept's searching that motivated me to learn cli package management tools in the first place.
<JontheEchidna> it's also bad at giving relevant results
<JontheEchidna> I found the searching quite fast tbh, just inaccurate
<ScottK> Yeah, but we all use Launchpad, so we're used to inaccurate results.
<JontheEchidna> you have to be smart about your searches and not be naive enough to think searching for the package name would list it anywhere near the top
<yuriy> hmm. I actually think adept 3 was on the right track mostly (though the code was getting a little scary to navigate already)
<yuriy> but it needed more people working on it and that's where that problem comes in
<ScottK> Also Adept 3 competes nicely with lacking package authentication stuff (Adept 2 had it)
<DarkwingDuck> I've discovered that using apt-get mixed with repositories site is the best way to find software
<ScottK> Of course it's also an imcomplete beta, so it's hard to be too critical of it.
<JontheEchidna> actually, mornfall was ready to release it a bit after beta4 if no issues came up
<JontheEchidna> but that was a rush for freeze, so who knows how complete it was
<JontheEchidna> I think the UI could have used a bit of reorganizing, and the search improved, cryptography checking implemented  and it'd be a great package manager
<JontheEchidna> but the code's scary and there aren't enough people
<ScottK> BTW, just tried to install adept using kpackagekit and kpackagekit kindly protected me from the risk of installing unsigned packages by crashing.
<JontheEchidna> and mornfall didn't really have time to maintain it before he stopped
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<DarkwingDuck> I wish I was a programmer to get a new one started.
<JontheEchidna> kpackagekit does warn of unauthentic packages now... after you've finished the installation
<yuriy> the code was really not that scary compared to adept 2 though. the GUI classes didn't double inherit from some template class.
<JontheEchidna> a tray icon with about 3 options in the context menu shows up
<JontheEchidna> click the right one and a generic "messages from your package manager on high" comes up
<JontheEchidna> giving you a message about unauthenticated packages, followed by a list
<DarkwingDuck> why can't the software center be adapted for KDE?
<JontheEchidna> it's heavily tied to GTK plus we don't have the resources to do it
<JontheEchidna> Ubuntu has several Canonical employees working on it iirc
 * DarkwingDuck mutters
<JontheEchidna> fully backed by a Canonical-supported design team
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: "Guess what, you've been owned" is not a very friendly design
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: agreed
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Most of the work they've done is not stuff we want.
<JontheEchidna> which is why I made sure the bug didn't get closed yet
<yuriy> DarkwingDuck: the hope with packagekit was that there'll be enough people from other distros working on it for it to be maintained and high quality
<DarkwingDuck> yeah. But, we 'need' something
<yuriy> so far that doesn't seem to have happened. though it's not that bad, it's not ready either
<nixternal> dtchen: I think it has to do with the subscription crap in last.fm
<nixternal> that is what the error at the bottom says at least
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: lastfm not working is thanks to the lastfm dudes. you gotta subscribe now, and any apps not using liblastfm will break in the near future
<nixternal> that isn't true
<nixternal> I don't have to with my CLI app
<nixternal> it just works
<JontheEchidna> do they use liblastfm?
<nixternal> only people outside of the N. America have to subscribe
<ScottK> yuriy: Unfortunately not a lot of that effort is going towards Debian based systems.
<nixternal> at least that is how it used to be
<JontheEchidna> (this is what lydia said in a bug report)
<nixternal> I take that back
<nixternal> according to Last.fm, you don't need to subscribe in US, UK, and Germany
<JontheEchidna> then why won't amarok play... grr
<nixternal> dunno
<ScottK> Is New Hampshire technically part of the US?  They still apparently believe in that freedom stuff up there, so i'm not sure.
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
 * ScottK has always loved the license plates
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: Just like Texas is
<nixternal> hrmm, now if you read the API docs, it then says "Any API account can only stream radio to Last.fm's paid subscribers."
<nixternal> Live Free or Die
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Nah, fewer taxes and lower taxes
<DarkwingDuck> Texas or NH?
 * DarkwingDuck is in California
<ScottK> first one of those should be guns
<ScottK> NH
<DarkwingDuck> High taxes and broke state
<JontheEchidna> Live free or have paved roads
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<nixternal> lol
<DarkwingDuck> NH where Mooses hump
<nixternal> chicago has somewhat paved roads, except the parts when you can fall through all the way to china
<JontheEchidna> they repaired a bridge in the woods on the way to the highway. They didn't bother to pave it.
<JontheEchidna> too poor to pave a 20 ft section of bridge
<yuriy> MA has been paving everything in sight
<JontheEchidna> oh, well of course the big 93 paving project is making all those roads that didn't need to be repaved repaved
<nixternal> it kills me, Cook County, which Chicago is in, flat broke, yet they have the nicest cycling trails...DuPage County, one of the richest in the US, has the shittiest cycling trails
<JontheEchidna> and even the backroads that are paved are real shitty
<yuriy> except I-95. that's eternally under work with no noticeable change. every other road has been repaved twice in the last 6 months.
<ScottK> So why does the package update icon in the taskbar go away even if I don't install the updates?
<ScottK> Is that on purpose?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think we have an icon in the systray that notifies of new packages, only the KNotification
<JontheEchidna> that tray icon is a useless toy showing that packagekit is currently doing something
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> That would fit
<JontheEchidna> I think you can access hidden dialogs for the things packagekit is doing... but really it's useless
<JontheEchidna> a lot of the time it'll just give a 1x1 pixel menu
<DarkwingDuck> With Karmic, why do I continue to get Blocked updates?
<ScottK> I guess I don't see the point of having kpackagekit if it can't even install basic updates.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: apt-get dist-upgrade
<ScottK> You'll find you get a new package added.
<JontheEchidna> or removed
<ScottK> Right
<JontheEchidna> it should be able to handle new packages by now, btw
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh
<JontheEchidna> just not removed
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks Scott
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: your adept error should be fixed with the latest packagekit-apt (0ubuntu5)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Ah.  Good to know.
<ScottK> OTOH,  PackageKit: WARNING: Recursive dependencies are not implemented suggests adding new packages isn't all there
<JontheEchidna> bug 436748
 * DarkwingDuck wonders why he is DLing GTK+2.0 libs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436748 in kdebase-workspace "polkit-kde-manager assert failure: *** glibc detected *** polkit-kde-manager: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x089cb310 ***" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436748
<JontheEchidna> er, oops
<nixternal> nice
<JontheEchidna> bug 438279
<nixternal> amarok kills my daapd server :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438279 in packagekit "Kpackagekit ask to report some errors " [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438279
<nixternal> that's why it wasn't playing
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  I'm installing just the pacakgekit updates and I'll try again
<nixternal> so I have to load my daapd playlist, then restart daapd on the server then press play in amarok then go back and restart daapd on the server then press play in amarok
<JontheEchidna> Mmm, interactive upgrade hooks look like a pain to implement
 * JontheEchidna is thinking of splitting updatenotifierhelper into 2 kded modules, one for apport and one for restart notifications/upgrade hooks
<ScottK> Doesn't even get to asking me for a password before it dies
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: policykit installed?
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: ya, last.fm pulled the plug on eveyrone
<ScottK> I think so as when I just installed the one package, authentication worked
<nixternal> so now, I am gonna start doing the pirate bay and stealing all types of music
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> I think on freenode it's "aquire"
<JontheEchidna> *acquire
<nixternal> except for stuff by sammy hagar, even though he could care less if you steal his music, as long as you are a fan :)
<nixternal> no, I am not going to acquire, I am going to steal
<nixternal> Richard Johnson of Chicago, IL USA is going to steal all of the music there is! Movies are next!
 * JontheEchidna buys a datapark trailer from google and hooks up to tpb
<nixternal> actually, if I seed, then I am not stealing, as I am just borrowing... :)
<ScottK> I wish the kpackagekit error would last long enough for me to read more than the word error
<DarkwingDuck> .... This is interesting
<nixternal> oh wow, what can't you get on pirate bay?
<nixternal> oh, I see, shit without viruses...every comment is "IT HAS A TROJAN"
 * rgreening wishes he could figure out why qt4-x11 4.5.3 refuses to make translations
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger merged that in recently, didn't he
<ScottK> There is no way we can recommend people use kpackagekit.  It's not even usable for relatively common upgrade situations.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: no, this is something entirely different. THe qt build itself has .ts files that need to be built into lrelease-qt4 .qm files (qt translations)
<rgreening> 4.5.2 works, 4.5.3 doesn't
<ScottK> rgreening: I'd look in Debian pkg-qt-kde svn and see how they are doing.
<DarkwingDuck> Ok, this is a bit strange...
 * DarkwingDuck wonders why software center was installed
<rgreening> ScottK: got a url?
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: yeah i think 2 modules is the way to go. the functions aren't really related
<ScottK> Kids these days.  Everything has to be spoon fed.
 * ScottK looks for it
<rgreening> ScottK: well, if what you said was clear.... it wasn't immediately evident to what exactly you were suggesting
<rgreening> or if it was relevant to my issue
<ScottK> rgreening: I was suggesting looking in the Debian packaging team's svn and see if they have inspirational changes
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: this would also provide a convenient way for people to disable apport notifications (though it wouldn't stop apport from churning away collecting the crash data)
 * rgreening isn't familiar with that 
<JontheEchidna> since you can disable kded modules from system settings
<rgreening> I tried seeing if they had a 4.5.3 build.. and couldn't fidn one
<dtchen> ScottK: thanks for the pathfinder-pki heads up.
<ScottK> dtchen: No problem.
<ScottK> I was investigating nbs and the one (at least I thought) looked easy
<ScottK> rgreening: It's not uploaded yet.  I'm looking in their svn
<rgreening> ScottK: ty.
<JontheEchidna> wha
<JontheEchidna> gtk-qt-engine's binary is still lingering
<JontheEchidna> because gtk-qt-engine-kde4 from the gtk-qt-engine source package that was removed depends on gtk-qt-engine
<JontheEchidna> wait
<JontheEchidna> oh, I accidentally requested a source-only removal
<ScottK> rgreening: How about http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-kde/qt4-x11.git;a=commit;h=3635de4f2c019746b364be0ef8a459a4dc4c6f11
<ScottK> Does that look relevant
 * rgreening is looking
<rgreening> could be
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It was also stuck in NBS until I got ichthux meta updated recently
<ScottK> It still had rdepends
<JontheEchidna> or because I never had kcm-gtk updated with a transitional package
<JontheEchidna> like I meant to, which is why I requested source-only in the first place
<ScottK> No, it had rdpends until txwikinger_work updated ichthux-meta and I got the old binaries removed
<rgreening> ScottK: looks extremely relevant...
<JontheEchidna> ah, ok
<rgreening> ty
<ScottK> You're welcome
<ScottK> rgreening: Make sure to give them credit in debian/changelog if that helps
<rgreening> ya. fabo is awesome :)
<nixternal> fabo is to damn smart for his own good!
<JontheEchidna> heh
 * JontheEchidna wishes they'd hurry up with https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27878
<ubottu> bugs.webkit.org bug 27878 in Layout and Rendering "[Qt] Several icon-buttons for ajax actions at launchpad.com are missing" [Normal,Assigned]
<nixternal> twitter told me I can't talk about stealing music...I had about 100 people DM me with links on stealing music, movies, software, games, you name it
<JontheEchidna> we gotta backport http://github.com/Arora/arora/commit/0032e7fc9acfba437739e41fca1a29702777c853
<JontheEchidna> 0.10.1 almost makes me wish having it by default
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: we have 0.10.1
<JontheEchidna> I'm saying that I like it so much I almost wish konq wasn't default
<JontheEchidna> anyway, it should be pretty safe sticking with konq. It's not making anything any worse at least
<rgreening> ah
<rgreening> yeah
<rgreening> and arora is an option at least now
<nixternal> chromium ftw!
<JontheEchidna> I think if we had one release where something wasn't worse, that'd be great
<rgreening> and maybe for 10.04 we can look at defaulting it...
<rgreening> its come a long way
<JontheEchidna> hopefully karmic can be that release
<rgreening> hehe
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Nope.  IMO, package management is still not up to what we had in Hardy.
<ScottK> Other than that I think we are doing pretty well.
<JontheEchidna> I meant, worse than the previous release. getting everything to hardy levels would be even harder
<ScottK> Ah.  Right.
<JontheEchidna> with 9.04 it was intel, networkmangler
<JontheEchidna> and translations
<JontheEchidna> all 3 should be better by far
<ScottK> And kpackagekit
<JontheEchidna> even that's a bit better, in me experience
<nixternal> it's even better after you uninstall it
<JontheEchidna> lol
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> if that packagekit fails updates bug hadn't been fixed the other day, I'd totally support reverting to adept for 9.10
<nixternal> i would have supported reverting back to KDE 3.5.6
<JontheEchidna> 3.5.10 not good enough for ya?
<ScottK> I haven't tried it very many times, but I've never managed to get kpackagekit to actually do anything.
<nixternal> that was a lie, no I wouldn't
<rgreening> hahahah
<nixternal> I never tried 3.5.10
<nixternal> I stopped using kde 3 at like 3.5.8 I think
<JontheEchidna> and then proceeded packaging alpha versions of kde4 by yourself and then blogging about it
<nixternal> did I?
<nixternal> I don't remember
<JontheEchidna> I think that was you
<nixternal> I thought I was just running trunk
<ScottK> nixternal: That was Vista.  I realize the crashiness of it might be confusing.
<nixternal> if I don't get my google wave shit soon I am switching over all of my stuff to lycos
<nixternal> ScottK: ya, maybe you are right
 * nixternal proceeds to download windows 7
<rgreening> nooooooooooooooo
<rgreening> vista service pack lover
<nixternal> windows 7 I have to admit is much nicer than the shit in the past
 * JontheEchidna wonders if the visternal macro is still around
<nixternal> it is
<JontheEchidna> heh
<nixternal> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<JontheEchidna> upgraded
<nixternal> interesting, who upgraded it?
<nixternal> I am getting a Mac anyways
<JontheEchidna> macs are clicky-draggy
<nixternal> seriously, mac users look so happy and cool sitting at starbucks drinking their lattes...i am envious...here I am an open source developer carrying around a 17" laptop that weighs as much as I do with a damn Chrome messenger bag
<nixternal> I walk by cuz I can't afford the starbucks
<nixternal> I get the old coffee at mcdonalds after 10, then it is only $0.75 for a large
<JontheEchidna> http://blog.nixternal.com/2008.05.28/hardy-kde-41-beta-packages-soon/
<nixternal> or $0.55..I can't remember, I can't even afford that
<nixternal> oh lord
<ScottK> nixternal: You too can look sleek if you carry the netbook around.
<nixternal> ya, I need a lil pack for my netbook
<nixternal> my Chrome messenger bag will carry a case of beer, ie. 2 12-packs of Goose Island with ease
<nixternal> that's how I transport while on bike :)
 * JontheEchidna sets arora to pbuild and goes off to bed
 * ScottK heads for bed too.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: arora is in karmic are you backporting? or adding a patch or something else?
<Kubuntiac> Anyone know if there's any plans on the splash screen front? I just filed a bug against xsplash, but it was thrown out because apparently we don't use it on Kubuntu...
<Kubuntiac> Not sure what package to file against now, with no splash at all...
<jussi01> !splash-#kubuntu
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to KMenu -> System Settings -> Splash Screen
<jussi01> hrm, not so useful
<Nightrose> nixternal: JontheEchidna: _no_ third-party apps will be able to play last.fm streams if they use liblastfm (which they have to sooner or later)
<Nightrose> it doesn't matter where you are
<Nightrose> the exception is only for the websote and the official client as they pay via ads
<Nightrose> *website
<Nightrose> and the expection is only for the us germany and the uk as they are the ones where ads are feasabe
<Nightrose> +l
<Sput> Nightrose: oh, so even when you're in Germany, you can't play lastfm in Amarok anymore?
<Sput> that explains a lot.
<Nightrose> yes
<Nightrose> but honestly if you like the service pay for it
<Nightrose> it's not so expensive
<Nightrose> and if you pay in $ it is even cheaper
<Riddell> the  lastfm app still works fine and has no adverts
<Mamarok> Riddell: are the 64 bit packages ready yet? I've seen 200+ updates
<Riddell> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu jaunty main
<Riddell> Mamarok: in staging ^^
<Mamarok> Riddell: just ping me when I should test then :)
 * Mamarok has staging enabled anyways
<Riddell> Mamarok: ping ping!
<Mamarok> ok, testing :)
<Mamarok> oh, updated langauge packages? nice :)
<ghostcube> heh i think my kde ont boot today
<Mamarok> Riddell: no errors so far, restarting KDE
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> i missing 100 packages or so
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> was to late yesterday to get them all
<Riddell> Mamarok: any luck?
<Mamarok> Riddell: yep, just logged in
<Mamarok> I had problems with KDM though, had to kill it
<Riddell> that's nothing  new
<Mamarok> but that might still be due to the old 4.3.1
<Mamarok> actually, it is, would need to try another logout, moment
<Mamarok> Riddell: KDM logout doesn't work with 4.3.2 on Jaunty, it actually crashed, had to reboot
<Riddell> wibble
<Mamarok> well, it had to bekilled on logout with 4.3.1 already, sometimes crashed altogether
<Mamarok> but else 4.3.2 runs fine :)
<Mamarok> will Karmic ship with it?
<Riddell> yes
<Mamarok> great!
<Mamarok> oook, back to cleaning up /home and rsync, /me wants to test beta
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: patch for karmic
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: making the address bar not have the 1-pixel white bar under it
<JontheEchidna> it works, and the progess drawing in the addressbar has a fancy gradient to boot
<Riddell> 4.3.2 copied to  kubuntu  backports PPA
<jussi01> Riddell: has it been in proposed already?
<Riddell> staging, yes
<Riddell> jussi01: are you able  to test it?
<jussi01> hrm, ok. I thought it had to go to -proposed first.
<JontheEchidna> lex79: krename uploaded, thanks for your contribution to Kubuntu
<jussi01> Riddell: unfortunately Im all on karmic now - except the girlfriends machine which I can update tonight.
<Riddell> jussi01: it's just in the PPA, not in real backports
<jussi01> oh, ok then :D
<jussi01> Riddell: if you could pm me the details Ill make sure its installed and any problems reported here.
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<steveire> Are there daily build cds of karmic?
<Riddell> ~dent update don't put butter in the microwave with metalic foil still attached, it creates sparks and fires
<Riddell> hmm, that didn't work
<Riddell> steveire: yep
<Riddell> cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu
<steveire> Is there a difference between daily and daily-live?
<Riddell> daily is the text installer, daily-live is the live system GUI installer
<steveire> Ok, cool. Thanks.
<Riddell> ~indentica dent update don't put butter in the microwave with metalic foil still attached, it creates sparks and fires
<Riddell> kubotu: indentica dent update don't put butter in the microwave with metalic foil still attached, it creates sparks and fires
<Riddell> kubotu: you defeat me
<micmord> bug 444512: what do you think about?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444512 in kubuntu-netbook-default-settings "Desktop is unusable if desktop-effects (compositing) are disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444512
<jussi01> ~identica dent does Riddell know whats wrong now?
<kubotu> status updated
<jussi01> Riddell: I suspect you werent identified.
<jussi01> kubotu: help identica
<kubotu> identica status [nick] => show nick's (or your) status, use 'identica friends status [nick]' to also show the friends' timeline | identica dent [status] => updates your status on identi.ca | identica identify [username] [password] => ties your nick to your identi.ca username and password | identica actions [on|off] => enable/disable denting of actions (/me does ...)
<ScottK> micmord: The netbook stuff is pretty dependent on compositing at the moment.  It'll be better in 4.4, so it's a valid point, but not something we can change in Karmic
<ScottK> Although unusable is a bit strong.  I'll comment in the bug.
<micmord> ScottK: i think the real problem is kpowerdevil that disable desktop effects when go down on battery charge
<micmord> anyway alt+tab keys solves the windows brosing
<ScottK> It does.  I mentioned that in the bug.
<ScottK> It takes a very long time on my netbook for it to get that low, so I think it's not a major issue.
<micmord> if you need high performace on low cost hardware... maybe kde isn't a right choice at all
<micmord> anyway... I'm testing netbook edition on my asus eeeepc 901 and it works fine.
<ghostcube> micmord: lol
<ghostcube> yeah kde is hungry
<Riddell> he said it's a  bug that'll get fixed
<ScottK> micmord: The Intel Atom based systems we are primarily aiming at all support compositing quite nicely.
<lex79> Riddell: patch for qt4, diff taken from bzr, http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/394059/qt4-x11.diff
<lex79> rgreening: ^^
<rgreening> looking
<Riddell> holy guacamole that's a big diff
<jjesse> that's what she said
<lex79> I'm test building again for ensure
<rgreening> lex79: apacheloggers changes should be fixed. he released 4.5.2 with those changes... check your changelog and the one in bzr again.
<Riddell> lex79, rgreening:  have you seen dfaure's reply on release-team?  there's a patch missinhg in  4.5.3
<rgreening> what patch?
<Riddell> the catchy titled  d0d0fdb8e46351b4ab8492de31e5363ef6662b57
<ScottK> Git FTW
<rgreening> lex79: once you fix the changelog entry, I think this is good. I have reviewed the changes and nothing out of sorts.
<lex79> rgreening: I worked on bzr, and I'm up to date...what's the problem in changelog?
<rgreening> lex, look at your diff for the changelog and the faxt that qt4-x11 (4.5.2-0ubuntu6) doesn't exist anymore...
<rgreening> s/faxt/fact
<lex79> oh, right
<rgreening> we released qt4-x11 (4.5.2-0ubuntu6) and thus the changelog...
<lex79> :)
<rgreening> fix that so we are in sync :)
<rgreening> then commit.
<ScottK> Having the actual changes fro ubuntu6 would be nice too.
<ScottK> fro/from
<rgreening> then Riddell can upload to somewhere so we can test build it and test build kde against it
<rgreening> ScottK: they are in the changelog
<rgreening> are you on a hunt?
<ScottK> rgreening: No, just saying.
<rgreening> It's under control
<JontheEchidna> ...under debian/control, amirite?
<JontheEchidna> :P
 * rgreening had a glass of grumpy juice 
<ScottK> OK.  Great.  I'll be offline most of today, so please don't break stuff while I'm gone.
 * rgreening searches for breakables items...
 * ScottK hands rgreening his ego.
<ScottK> ;-)
<rgreening> thats long gone .. Im married
<rgreening> along with other items that used to be mine
<lex79> ok changelog fixed, I'm waiting to finish my final test build
<rgreening> ok lex79
<rgreening> ty for working on this. :)
<rgreening> I was going to beat my head silly today with it, and you saved me that grief :) haha
<lex79> eheheh
<JontheEchidna> i can haz sponsorz for bug 444557?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444557 in arora "One-pixel white line under address bar with oxygen style" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444557
<ScottK> nixternal: Congratulations.
<ScottK> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru/cgi-perl/civs/results.pl?id=E_f802a7d79840b58a for those that didn't see.
<JontheEchidna> nice
<jjesse> what are we congrating nixternal for?
<steveire> Installer error: http://img143.yfrog.com/i/snapshot1j.png/
<steveire> I could only ctrl+alt+escape to quit the installer after that.
<steveire> And now it won't start again.
<ScottK> jjesse: Read the link
<jjesse> didn't know how many people they were electing
<ScottK> doko is going to fix the data corruption bug in xz-utils, so we don't need to worry about packaging the new upstream.
<davmor2> steveire: known fault dude installer team are on it
<rgreening> gratz nixternal
<steveire> Damn.. I wish I'd known that before spending so long downloading it.
<jjesse> congrats nixternal i thought he was trying to avoid ubuntu politics
<rgreening> haha
<lex79> rgreening, Riddell: I uploaded qt in bzr
<steveire> Is there a workaround?
<steveire> I tried the beta cd and that failed too.
<yuriy> congrats nixternal
<steveire> Also, I think it's very wierd that I have to select a partition type when I select the partition to use as my home directory. What happens if I choose ext4 and the actual type is ext3?
<txwikinger_work> congrats nixternal
<steveire> Does the alternate cd work?
<Riddell> congrats nixternal, whatever we're congratulating you for
<jjesse> read the link ScottK sent out
<Riddell> ooh, our man in a place of power
<Riddell> hi agateau, where have you been hiding?
<Riddell> steveire: only one way to  find out.  what was wrong with  the beta?
<agateau> Riddell: don't you read the news?
<Riddell> agateau: what, France was on strike again?
<steveire> It craps out in the partitioning stage with an error that either the cd is bust, or my harddrive is.
<agateau> My son arrived on month earlier :)
<Riddell> agateau: !
<steveire> I decided to just get the latest and try that.
<Riddell> agateau: congratulations to you too then
<agateau> Riddell: thanks
<agateau> Riddell: is there any urgent fix you need?
<ScottK> agateau: indicator stuff in Quassel is not working
<agateau> Riddell: I am on paternity leave until the 15/10, but I can do some work
<agateau> ScottK: what's wrong with them?
<ScottK> agateau: Just doesn't work.  You can check and uncheck if it's enabled, but nothing happens
 * ScottK has to run.
<agateau> ScottK: ok, will have a look
<rgreening> agateau: yeah, no more indication for Kmail here...
<rgreening> :(
<rgreening> kopete
<rgreening> oops.. ignore that
<agateau> rgreening: the attention thing we were talking about? or did 4.3.2 arrived and patchs need porting?
<rgreening> 4.3.2
<rgreening> so maybe needs patching?
<rgreening> porting
<Riddell> we didn't change any patches, they all applied
<JontheEchidna> the patches still apply
<rgreening> but doesn't work. do we need torebuild the libindicate?
 * Riddell hasn't tested  it
<agateau> rgreening: shouldn't be necessary
<agateau> rgreening: so it works for kopete but not for kmail?
<rgreening> hmm... dunno. cant check now. system hosed...
<Riddell> "mkdir -p $(DEB_DESTDIR)/usr/share/qt4/translations"
<Riddell> rgreening, lex79: why is that  needed, doesn't  qt make its own translations?
<rgreening> Riddell: its from the debian team.. fabo...
<Riddell> rgreening, lex79: so I should upload  qt now?
<rgreening> lex79: ?
<rgreening> Riddell: lex79 said he was rebuilding... but it did work on a earlier test... I would assume yes...
<rgreening> Riddell: I reviewed the initial dif and saw no issues with it.
<Riddell> it's not my favourite time of the cycle to be  doing merges
<Riddell> but I'll just blame rgreening if it goes wrong
<rgreening> Riddell: your call...
<rgreening> lol
 * rgreening will take it on the chin...
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> Riddell: The main change required is the 11 patch and updated patches and the changes to rules...
<rgreening> otherwise it won't build.
<rgreening> Riddell: should we upload to kubuntu-ppa first to test against kde.4.5.3
<rgreening> and get approval from kde team to use 4.5.3 against kde.4.3.2
<Riddell> well I added  the  patch a dfaure recommended
<Riddell> so we  should  just let it loose and see what happens
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> then you share the blame :)
<rgreening> haha
<Riddell> I'll just blame dfaure :)
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> good at transference I see
<rgreening> just like a good leader should be
<JontheEchidna> "Delegation > actual work"
 * txwikinger_work wonders what JontheEchidna delegates and rapidly hides to not get into the delegation danger
<JontheEchidna> hmm, not much, actually.
<rgreening> hmm.. kopete is haning for me
<rgreening> and causing plasma to not respond
<Riddell> yuriy: did the KMainWindow trick fix apport-kde?
<rgreening> rbt time...
<yuriy> Riddell: couldn't get it to work yet. there are several dialogs, so I don't know if it would work. but just changing every KDialog to a KMainWindow in the py and ui (and opening/saving the ui in designer) was giving me errors
<yuriy> oh right, the last thing was that a main window doesn't have the buttons kdialgo provides
<JontheEchidna> might be easier to just port it to C++
<JontheEchidna> actually, it wouldn't be too hard to just integrate into an apport-detecting kded directly
<Riddell> mm, it would, it's not a completely trivial programme
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it might be a bit large to shove down a kded
<JontheEchidna> but C++ KApplication wouldn't be a problem, the python script is < 500 lines
<JontheEchidna> and it's not tied to any apport python classes
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: apport-kde is quite tied to apport python classes actually
<Riddell> yuriy: the problem is that it crashes  though?   does it get  fixed if  you have a separate KMainWindow (which doesn't do anything, it just  exists  to keep pykde happy)?
<JontheEchidna> really? It just looks like a GUI to me. The only thing from apport it needs is a translation function
<yuriy> Riddell: haven't tried that.. i guess if i don't show it that might work...
<JontheEchidna> ah, nevermind
<JontheEchidna> yeah, no C++
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: the GUI dialogs are set up (roughly speaking) as callbacks from common code
<rgreening> yeah... its quite tied in
<JontheEchidna> I missed the whole apport.ui import for some reason, eheh.
<rgreening> so, anyone here going to UDS?
 * rgreening looking for a bunk mate
<yuriy> anyone going to UDS unsponsored?
<jjesse> i'm debating whether or not i can make
<jjesse> make it
<rgreening> digikam beta 5 is out.. do we have it or is someone packaging (assuming we can upload.. we have an FFe?)
<JontheEchidna> I think Lure wanted to do that at the last meeting
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: if I could, another one to throw on the pile (bug 444557)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444557 in arora "One-pixel white line under address bar with oxygen style" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444557
<seele> lala
 * seele plays hookey
<lex79> Riddell: qt build fine here
<lex79> can I upload to ppa ?
<rgreening> indicator seems working again after updates today
<nixternal> congratulations for what?
<nixternal> OH YOU ARE CONGRATULATING ME FOR MY GOOGLE WAVE ACCOUNT!!!! ITS ALIVE!
<jjesse> nixternal you won community council vote?
<nixternal> oh, cool
<jjesse> i thought you were staying out of ubuntu politics :)
<lex79> rgreening: we should rebuild all kde packages against new qt in ppa? ninja ppa?
<nixternal> how do you know I won?
<jjesse> ScottK posted a link
<nixternal> jjesse: now I am controlling Ubuntu Politics
<rgreening> nm.. indicator still not pciking up kmail. it does for kopete.
<jjesse> haha
<jjesse> phear nixternal
<nixternal> all liberals must die!
<Nightrose> nixternal: do i get a hug now? ;-)
<rgreening> lex79: would be a good test.
 * nixternal hugs the hell out of Nightrose :)
<rgreening> Riddell: suggestion on PPA ^
<Nightrose> haha
<rgreening> experimental?
<jjesse> wow the hell out of
<nixternal> I think Google Wave > CC Win
<nixternal> haha
<rgreening> though qt4.6 is in experimental...
<lex79> rgreening: in experimental there is 4.6, yes
<rgreening> lex79: so, cant use that PPA unless we delete qt4.6 from there... maybe ninjas is ok...
<rgreening> nixternal: got an ivite to spare?
<lex79> well, for now I'm going to upload to ninjas
<rgreening> sure.
<jjesse> is google wave actually cooL?
 * jjesse doesn't understand the point
<yuriy> so if I have a dummy kmainwindow, how do i close it? can't find the API for that
<Riddell> yuriy: hide()
<sebas> yuriy: if you have a pointer to the qapplication or kapplication around, you should be able to call quit() on that
<sebas> Not sure if that's what you want
<Riddell> lex79: I'm upload  to main archive
<yuriy> sebas: any reason i need a pointer for that? why not QCoreApplication::quit()?
<yuriy> sebas also if i never show the kmainwindow it hangs
<yuriy> if i show and hide it it still crashes
<lex79> Riddell: ok, so it doesn't necessary upload to ninja
<sebas> yuriy: hm, dunno off the top of my head
<Riddell> lex79: no
<lex79> rgreening: we will break karmic !!! :)
<rgreening> not me...
<lex79> :P
 * rgreening defers blame from Riddell to lex79
<rgreening> :P
 * JontheEchidna has no clue how to fix bug 425373
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425373 in language-pack-kde-et-base "Wrong translation catalogue filename (KPackageKit)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425373
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: probably the kpackagekit package needs fixed, then dpm pinged
<JontheEchidna> The translations are directed to the right file: $XGETTEXT `find . -name \*.cpp` -o $podir/kpackagekit.pot
 * dpm is on a sprint this week, please ping me again next week if I'm not responsive
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do  you know if kpackagekit looks for  that translation domain?
<JontheEchidna> yes, I checked that too
<JontheEchidna> renaming the .mo to be non-camel case fixes it
<Riddell> so it's just a case of poking someone at rosetta, I guess  e-mail is  best if they're doing a sprint
<JontheEchidna>                      "kpackagekit", // DO NOT change this catalog unless you know it will not break translations!
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's lowercase
<JontheEchidna> maybe it was upper case in the past and needs changing in rosetta
<Riddell> right, that's just it
<JontheEchidna> cool
<Riddell> networkmanager is probably the same
<JontheEchidna> networkmanager is actually pretty well translated aside from the connection manager dialog
<Riddell> the kcontrol modules weren't last I looked
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's the issue. The applet itself is fine though
<steveire> Riddell: The alternative cd did install sucessfully on my laptop. The only problem is that it would not use my existing home partition as /home
<steveire> How do I make it do that now?
<Riddell> steveire: why would it not allow that?
<JontheEchidna> To whom should I direct my rosetta email?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: dpm and arne I'd say
<Riddell> ArneGoetje
<steveire> I went to configure manually, and when I selected that partition and the "use as
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: CC kubuntu-devel
<steveire> " or somthing like that, nothing happened.
<steveire> Anyway, can it be fixed?
<Riddell> steveire: you  have quite a habit of breaking our poor installers
<steveire> This is the fourth one I've tried in the last week.
<steveire> I've finally removed windows from this laptop too, which means no more kde on windows for me.
<Riddell> steveire: you need to edit fstab "/dev/sda3  /home           ext3    defaults        0       2"
<Riddell> or work  out  what the UUID is, not sure how you do that
<Riddell> lshal will know
<steveire> This gives it to me: http://www.unixtutorial.org/2009/01/list-drives-by-uuid-in-ubuntu/
<steveire> I still get a lot of drm_fill_in_dev type warnings.
<steveire> and drm:intelfb_restore
<steveire> Right now I have /dev/sda5 primary superblock features different from backup, check forced., and nothing is happening.
<Mamarok> nixternal: congratulations :)
<nixternal> thanks!
<steveire> That finished up anyway.
<steveire> There used to be output with that kind of thing. Anyway, it uses my /home now and my kwallet still has the important stuff inthere.
<steveire> Now it's trying to start the akonadi server. Eeep!
<steveire> I think xorg is taking 100% cpu. Can I stop that?
<Riddell> steveire: did you mount /home on a running system?  I'd recommend rebooting for that
<steveire> I rebooted, yes
<steveire> Now Xorg takes 100% cpu and the system is unusable.
<steveire> There's no xorg.conf to edit the driver or anything.
<Riddell> hmm, not my area, maybe tseliot has ideas
<tseliot> steveire: is it bug #439138 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439138 in xorg-server "[karmic] Xorg 100% CPU utilization -- only after first login" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439138
<steveire> I've just googled and found that too. Reading
<Riddell> rgreening, lex79:  arse https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4.5.3-0ubuntu1/+build/1278415/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.qt4-x11_4.5.3-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<steveire> I'm not using an SSD anyway.
<steveire> Now update-apt-xapi is taking 100% and I haven't touched it since.
<steveire> How do I restart X without ctr+alt+bkspace?
<steveire> I have no idea what graphics hardware I have even
<lex79> Riddell: weird, build fine with pbuilder
<tseliot> steveire: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<steveire> Thanks
<steveire> Riddell: I would say I'm seeing that bug, but it was marked as invalid two hours ago, though that doesn't make any sense to me.
<Quintasan> hiho
<Lure> nixternal: congrats!
<Tm_T> nixternal: I can feel your pain
<Quintasan> sup?
<Riddell> Quintasan: max was glad the package was done
<Riddell> hopefully he'll stop hassling us now :)
<steveire> Kubuntu comes with twisted preinstalled now?
<steveire> That's very interesting.
<steveire> What depends on it?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm glad :D
<steveire> I mean in the default install. I don't think rdepends tells me that.
<steveire> It looks like ubuntuone uses it, but kubuntu doesn't seem to have that installed.
<Riddell> steveire: we  don't have  an ubuntu one client
<steveire> Oh, I guess it got installed because I installed ipython
<steveire> (one of the first things I do on a new system)
<steveire> This xorg 100% bug is very annoyng.
<steveire> Anyway, I'm away. Thanks.
<Nightrose> nixternal: !!!!
<Nightrose> wave has been working really well so far for me
<Nightrose> now you show up and it's all b0rked :D
<Nightrose> I see a connection!
 * JontheEchidna wishes he had wave like all the cool kids
<Riddell> my invite never arrived
<nixternal> lol
 * rgreening never got one..
<nixternal> i broke the wave!
<rgreening> tidal
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks for the sponsor
<Riddell> thanks for the  fix JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> If the archive reorg actually happens then I guess I won't need too many sponsors in the future
<rgreening> Riddell: who got sponsored for kubuntu? Is there a list somewhere? :)
<rgreening> s/for/from/
 * JontheEchidna was talking about a bugfix sponsor btw
 * rgreening realized that
<rgreening> :)
<Quintasan> rgreening: AFAIK you should recive information on email
 * rgreening is curious
<rgreening> I got mine...
<rgreening> I was looking for who else
<rgreening> :)
<Quintasan> rgreening: I'm in queue unfortunately :S
<rgreening> ah... so awaiting... potential...
<NCommander> ***********
<NCommander> Riddell, you around?
<Riddell> NCommander: hi
<NCommander> Riddell, we have a problem. We are shipping sip4, which has a licensing issue
 * NCommander is finding the bug
<NCommander> (er sip 4 4.8.2)
<rgreening> oh no...
<Riddell> oh yes we need to  update that
 * NCommander is a sip4 maintainer
<Riddell> 4.9 is out and it's GPL
<NCommander> Riddell, updating sip4 will cause an ABI break
<NCommander> Its not a trivial issue
<Riddell> fooey
<NCommander> Riddell, can you file a bug and trackdown all the rdepends and talk to the release managers?
<NCommander> Riddell, I'll push sip4 4.9 into Debian
<NCommander> Riddell, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=543730 - heres the bug from Debian :-/
<ubottu> Debian bug 543730 in unknown "SIP 4.8 has a new (non-free?) license" [Serious,Open]
<Riddell> NCommander: ABI of what exactly?
<NCommander> Riddell, anything that build-deps on sip4
<mcas_> hi
<mcas_> can anyone tell me something about kde 4.3.2 packages for jaunty? will they be available from backports ppa?
<Riddell> mcas_: kubuntu.org knows all
<mcas_> oh sorry
<Riddell> mcas_: let me know if it works for you
<mcas_> i 'll try it
<mcas_> sorry for not reading
<Riddell> NCommander: this  is obviously nieve of me, but it's python, there is no ABI
<NCommander> Riddell, anything that uses a binary object has an ABI. sip4 has one. python-qt4 needs to be uploaded then to rebuild against the new sip4, then kdebindings
<NCommander> Riddell, pusling in #debian-qt-kde can explain in more detail
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: have you fixed depends on mplayerthumbs?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: thanks for reminding me
<Quintasan> :O
<JontheEchidna> So is system settings crashing for anyone else when they go to regional and language?
<notmeanyway> hello, i was directed here from the kubuntu channel. Can anybody tell me how I can create my own custom translation of a KDE4 program?
<rgreening> notmeanyway: is your program hosted via launchpad?
<rgreening> launchpad has an option to upload pot (po translation template files) and allows others to contribute translations.
<Riddell> NCommander: bug 444742
<notmeanyway> I've got no idea, the thing is that some programs aren't translated into german at all and yet others use too technical terms for my mom to understand :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444742 in sip4-qt3 "sip4-qt3 needs updated to version 4.9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444742
<nixternal> notmeanyway: are you talking about translating an app that is already in the repos?
<rgreening> oh, so notmeanyway, you wish to override the default translations...
<rgreening> nixternal: ^
<notmeanyway> yes
<NCommander> Riddell, probably want to poke the RMs
<nixternal> ya, you need to be a member of the translations team to do that stuff I think
<rgreening> not sure how to accomplish that...
<nixternal> notmeanyway: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations that's where you want to be
<notmeanyway> I mean I could try to find the stuff in the binaries and replace the characters, but I'd be pretty limited
<notmeanyway> thanks
<Quintasan> Hmm, time to pack up my stuff, Going to Manchester tomorrow
<Riddell> Quintasan: say hi to David Cameron (political reference)
<notmeanyway> The program I'm trying to translate right now is in english called "Audex" how do I know whether it's on Launchpad or not?
<Riddell> notmeanyway: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/audex
<Riddell> there is /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/audex.mo so it should have translations
<JontheEchidna> just not managed in launchpad
<notmeanyway> okay wait a sec
<notmeanyway> i don't have that file, i will try to find it
<Riddell> notmeanyway: are you on jaunty?
<notmeanyway> umm if jaunty is 9.04 i am
<Riddell> notmeanyway: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/audex.mo
<Riddell> put it in /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/audex.mo
<notmeanyway> why am I so bad at finding stuff? I only found the source code with a "de.po" file inside.." will try yours, thank you
<Riddell> the .mo is the .po compiled
<notmeanyway> okay
<notmeanyway> i'll restart audex now
<notmeanyway> great, it's german now, but if i wanted to change anything I'd have to compile my own audex version and change the .po file previously?
<Riddell> yes
<notmeanyway> could i only compile the .po file or would it have to be the whole programß
<rgreening> if there's an included makefile with rules for generating the po/mo.. you may be able to do it directly ..
<Riddell> you could use msgfmt for just the .po compiling
<notmeanyway> I will try this immediately
<notmeanyway> are lines like these: #: core/audex.cpp:512 comments or are they necessary?
<JontheEchidna> comments, showing where in the code the string can be found
<notmeanyway> okay, great
<Lure> Riddell, nixternal: new kdm.conf has emit line duplicated - is that for reason:
<Lure> initctl emit starting-dm DM=kdm
 * Lure noticed this on upgrade as was using nixternal's version before
<nixternal> there should be an 'emits starting-dm' towards the top, and then the 'initctl emit starting-dm DM=kdm' in the script section right before the exec kdm
<nixternal> there shouldn't be 2 'initctl emit starting-dm DM=kdm' though
<notmeanyway> great, it works, thank you very much
<notmeanyway> and so easy :)
<nixternal> Lure: does it hurt anything right now like that?
<nixternal> committed a fixed one to bzr
<Lure> nixternal: do not know, will try to reboot now
<lex79> I uploaded qt4 in ninja ppa for see what happens, if it still ftbs like in main archive
 * rgreening wonders if the bzr debian dir matches lex79's debian dir...
<rgreening> lex79: you should bzr export in the bzr branch. then do a diff -ruN between your qt debian and the exported debian
<rgreening> make sure nothing was amis...
<lex79> rgreening: no need, I built now the package which Riddell has uploaded and with my pbuilder build fine
<lex79> so this means the debian dirs matched
<rgreening> hmm... strange. Are you sure your pbuilder is up to date with the archives as well (pbuilder --update)
<lex79> yes, pbuilder --update runs automatically each time I have to do a package :)
<lex79> btw I'm seeing in ppa is working
<rgreening> ok. cool.
<rgreening> strange
<rgreening> ~np
<kubotu> rgreening is listening to "Hate to Say I Told You So" by The Hives [Veni Vidi Vicious, 2000]; see http://www.last.fm/user/rgreening for more
<Lure> Nightrose: flash works w/o problem in chromium for me (kubuntu karmic amd64)
<Nightrose> Lure: :/
<Nightrose> you're using the daily builds from the ppa too?
<Lure> Nightrose: however I use amd64 flash
<lex79> rgreening: yes strange, maybe chroot problem I don't know, the strangest thing is that in main archive armel is building yet IoI
<Lure> Nightrose: yep
<Nightrose> ah i'm on 32
<Nightrose> maybe that makes a difference
<Nightrose> anyone else here using chromium?
<Lure> Nightrose: do you start with --enable-plugins?
<JontheEchidna> you have to use --enable-plugins the last I checked
<Lure> I use: chromium-browser --enable-plugins --enable-extensions \
<Lure>                  --enable-user-scripts --enable-greasemonkey
<Nightrose> Lure: uhmmm nope
<Nightrose> what's that magic?
<Nightrose> ok i'll try that then
<Lure> Nightrose: plugins are disabled by default
<Nightrose> aha!
<Lure> as well as other new feature
<Nightrose> why does the flash plugin crash then for me? :D
<Lure> Nightrose: probably chromium still tries something...
<Nightrose> hmm might be - i'll give it a try
<Nightrose> what else do you enable that is not enabled by default?
 * Lure likes chromium very much - they just need to fix occasional corruptions of history sqlite db
<Nightrose> is there a list somewhere?
<Nightrose> yea it's awesome
<Nightrose> and as soon as i can use gears with it i'm sold
<Lure> Nightrose: --enable-plugins --enable-extensions is esential
<Lure> Nightrose: I use unmaintained AdSweep extension
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> thx :)
 * Lure does not recall why I added --enable-user-scripts - maybe AdSweep needs that too
<rgreening> ~np
<kubotu> rgreening listened to "In the End" by Rush [Fly by Night, 1997] 9 minutes ago; see http://www.last.fm/user/rgreening for more
<Nightrose> Lure: JontheEchidna: still crashes :(
<Nightrose> claydoh: mpfh any idea what might be wrong with my install?
 * JontheEchidna now has Fly by Night stuck in his head
<Lure> Nightrose: :-(
<JontheEchidna> "my ship isn't coming and I just can't pretend...."
<Nightrose> it says "the following plugin has crashed: /home/lydia/.mozilla/libflashplayer.so"
<claydoh> Nightrose: im using 32bit flashinstalled in the default location (wherever flashplugin-installer puts it)
<claydoh> I don't even pass any commands, today is the first time i have even used chromium actually
<Nightrose> mhhhh
<Nightrose> can you check if yours is installed to .mozilla as well
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: Rush rulez
<claydoh> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins, nothing in ~/.mozilla
 * JontheEchidna remembers listening to his dad's Moving Pictures cassette in the car when he was little
<Nightrose> claydoh: hmmmm
<rgreening> Nightrose: prob installed with FF plugin at some point
<claydoh> Nightrose: hmmmmm :(
<rgreening> or manual installed it there...
<Nightrose> rgreening: possibly
<Nightrose> how do i get rid of it?
<Nightrose> in a clean way i mean
<Nightrose> and where do i get the right one?
<rgreening> rm -f ~/.mozilla/libflas*
<Nightrose> heh ok
<rgreening> and install via kpackagekit... flashplugin-installer
<Nightrose> k thx
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> ~np
<kubotu> rgreening listened to "Going to Heaven Drunk" by Rodney Carrington [Greatest Hits] 5 minutes ago; see http://www.last.fm/user/rgreening for more
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> Riddell: ping
<Nightrose> hah!
<Nightrose> that did it
<Nightrose> i just needed to remove the flashplugin in .mozilla
<Nightrose> now it works :)
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> awesome
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> Nightrose: owes me a cookie :)
<Nightrose> ~order cookie for rgreening
 * kubotu slides one of world's finest cookies down the bar to rgreening.
<rgreening> mmm... COOKIE!
<rgreening> Nightrose: going to UDS?
<Nightrose> nope - impossible to get into my schedule right now :(
<Nightrose> need to finish my research project and then finally start my thesis
<Nightrose> and since I'm going to the gsoc mentor summit at the end of this month already...
<rgreening> heh. full plate
<rgreening> Riddell: I have proposed 3 blueprints for UDS.. what is the next step to get them to show up on the UDS-L blueprint page?
<nixternal> ok, let's get some work done...I am such a n00b, where do I begin?
<freinhard> nixternal: fix outgoing jabber filetransfers in kopete for me ;)
<ryanakca> nixternal: Well, how is the feature tour comming?
<nixternal> shit, not at all I guess :)
<nixternal> I didn't add it to my todo! I am such an ass hat
<nixternal> do you just want some text or something and then you can make it all pretty?
<nixternal> I don't have time to make stuff pretty I don't think, but who knows, I just might
<NCommander> Riddell, we need to get retroactive licensing if possible on sip 4.8
<rgreening> ryanakca: I still owe you a developer blurb...
<ryanakca> rgreening: *nod*
<ryanakca> nixternal: Text + pictures seperated per page. If you want, you can try making the layout, if not I can.
<nixternal> roger that
 * nixternal adds that to his todo list for real this time
<DarkwingDuck> Hey guys
<nixternal> ryanakca: do you have any requirements on the tour writeup? i would like to make it pimp, but it is hard for me to do so without doing it either directly to the website, or a testing website where we could easily rip the code out and put it on the real box
<nixternal> it is drupal, so I know it will all be inputed into that silly little text box thing that drupal has
<ryanakca> nixternal: thanks
<rgreening> ryanakca: how big hackergotchi
<rgreening> ryanakca: 50x50? 64x64?
<rgreening> nm.. I'll include a 192x192.. you can resize :)
<ryanakca> *nod*
<rgreening> sent
<rgreening> :)
<claydoh> are we getting a boot splash for karmic?
<claydoh> personally, I don't miss it, boot is so fast on this old machine
<claydoh> but a number of forum users seem concerned that something is broken
<tsdgeos> hi guys, don't you thik that dialog konqueror shows me demanding to install non free stuff should be disableable?
<tsdgeos> it's a bit tiring to see it each time i start a new konqueror
<yuriy> +1
<neversfelde> bug 444466 needs a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444466 in id3lib3.8.3 "libid3 crashes (stack smashing) when reading VBR MP3 file" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444466
<neversfelde> it fixes the problem with kid3
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-07
<nixternal> cool, arora got a nice little mention on lifehacker, and the comments all seem good too
<neversfelde> and bug #444986, too. the fix also adds MP4 support. The bug, which caused the problem with building it is fixed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444986 in kid3 "the "Open File" dialog of kid3-qt on Ubuntu 9.10 does not work correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444986
<yuriy> *sigh* just bolting on a kmainwindow doesn't do any good. but i did confirm that using just a kmainwindow works
<lex79> JontheEchidna: launchpad bug 419465
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419465 in plasma-widget-fancytasks "New upstream release plasma-widget-fancytasks 0.9.8" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419465
<lex79> it seems acked
 * JontheEchidna just wrote his first flatfile config parser
<JontheEchidna> it was about as much of a pain as I'd thought it would be
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I'll probably look at it tomorrow (in my time zone)
<lex79> perfect thanks
 * JontheEchidna is consumed with writing a upgrade hook parser
<lex79> ehehe I'm consumed with libqt4 upgrade :P
<lex79> uhm kdeutils and kdeplasma-addons is still 4.3.1 in backport :(
<lex79> oh and ftbs in staging, perfect
<ryanakca> Riddell: Please let ^nookie know that his countdown banner is up if you see him
<JontheEchidna> upgrade hooks are broken in update-notifier-kde
<rgreening> ouch
<JontheEchidna> poor McUser won't know to restart firefox now :(
<JontheEchidna> come to think of it, I haven't seen any hook notifications since 8.10
<rgreening> me neither
<JontheEchidna> The logic for parsing them makes my head spin
 * JontheEchidna wrote new logic for his u-n-k replacement
<rgreening> yay
<JontheEchidna> that's the discussion you came in on in kde-devel, me stumbling on the last mistake for parsing (that I know of)
<JontheEchidna> I forgot to put brackets around my else if and else statements, lol
<JontheEchidna> Tomorrow Imma implement the GUI for showing hooks in my replacement. But it would still be nice if hooks could be fixed for 9.10
<JontheEchidna> but for now, sleep. nn
<rgreening> nn
<ScottK> Anyone fixing kdepim?
<nixternal> hrmm, bpython is destroyed in the repos, new debian version + changes to python version == FTW!
<rgreening> ouch
<nixternal> fixing it now though
<nixternal> my question is this, should I just edit the version in the repos to fix it, should i grab the newer release from debian and fix that, or should I grab the latest release from upstream and use that?
<nixternal> new upstream release it is
<Mamarok> question: is the fglrx driver in Karmic addressing the issue some people had with cards not being supported?
<Lure> Riddell: digikam FFe submitted as bug 445232, test packages in my PPA
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445232 in digikam "FFe for digikam 1.0.0-beta5 (merge with debian)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445232
<Lure> Riddell: will subscribe ubuntu-release when done with some testing
<Lure> and other testers appreciated
<neversfelde> mhh, no entries in kickoff menu anymore, I guess that is not normal :)
<Riddell> NCommander: so what's the problem with  the new sip in ubuntu?
<Riddell> hmm, not terribly flattering http://picasaweb.google.com/sea.kayaking.scotland/WetWestPaddlefest2009RiverGarry#5384740988513775778
<Riddell> ooh that's a bit better http://picasaweb.google.com/sea.kayaking.scotland/WetWestPaddlefest2009RiverGarry#5384741895999609730
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you had this issue? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209714
<ubottu> KDE bug 209714 in general "crash opening systemsettings/language region" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<Riddell> #kde-devel suggests dfaure forgot a backport
<Riddell> bwa ha ha http://picasaweb.google.com/sea.kayaking.scotland/WetWestPaddlefest2009RiverGarry#5389257074567799026
<Riddell> surf and snooze http://picasaweb.google.com/sea.kayaking.scotland/WetWestPaddlefest2009RiverGarry#5389257378995269554
<neversfelde> Riddell: could you have a look at bug 444466
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444466 in id3lib3.8.3 "libid3 crashes (stack smashing) when reading VBR MP3 file" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444466
<neversfelde> it would fix kid3
<Tonio_> anyone working on kdepim ? it currently ftbfs... I'm going to fix, but I'd like to be sure no one is doing this right now
<Riddell> Tonio_: go ahead
<Tonio_> Riddell: kk
<katoda> hi, where can I get any info about Your custom app, that converts GTK notifications into KDE4 notifications?
<Riddell> katoda: freedesktop.org has the visual notification spec
<Riddell> neversfelde: onto it
<markey> is it safe to upgrade currently on karmic?
<markey> asking because on Mamarok's box KDE looks very very strange now
<Riddell> I don't think there's any killer bugs  as long as you  don't  want  to log out
<Tonio_> Riddell: just for my personal knowledge.. what is the status of kubuntu+bootsplash ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: still nothing here, I assume that's normal
<Riddell> there's a very brief splash after X and before KDM starts
<markey> Riddell: Mamarok says I should tell you that her system is completely bricked
 * markey shrugs
<Riddell> that's all that is intended to  be there
<Riddell> markey: wibble, what did she do?
<markey> her panel is now at the top
<Tonio_> Riddell: using wplash of ksplash ?
<markey> and nothing really works
<Riddell> Tonio_: ksplashx
<markey> Riddell: giving the keyboard to Mamarok
<markey> hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe my computer is just booting too fast and I don't see it then... benefits of ssd :)
<markey> I installed beta, fresh install, ext4 etc
<Tonio_> I must say I boot in less that 5 secs... that might be the reason
<markey> then I updated KDE to 4.3.2, had a plasma crash and had to do everything in a terminal
<markey> impossible to restart plasma then, did an rsync of my saved home, removed the old .kde again and restarted
<markey> now I am in a KDE with two activities, Newspaper + Applications
<markey> no way to get a panel at the bottom, a tiny panel on top with everything sliding all the time
<Riddell> markey: that means you have plasma-netbook  installed, is that what you wanted?
<markey> not at all
<markey> I downloaded the regular Kubuntu CD for amd64
<Riddell> markey: killall plasma-netbook; apt-get remove plasma-netbook kubuntu-netbook-default-settings kubuntu-netbook; apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<markey> since I installed stuff with the aptitude ncurses interface, I might well have installed stuff by accident though
<markey> Riddell: thx, will try that
<markey> ok, it's markey back
<markey> can we get a new version of ShowChock into Karmic?
<markey> Choqok*
<markey> 0.6.6 is a bit buggy
<Riddell> looks like debian are up to 0.9.1
<Riddell> markey: any idea if that version is less buggy?
<markey> Riddell: I would assume so
<markey> it's newer, after all
<markey> haven't tried it though
<markey> the author is quite good
<markey> I tend to trust him
<Nightrose> wait a sec
<markey> time's up!
<Nightrose> you don't want 0.9.1
<Nightrose> it's an alpha and missing a lot of things current stable has
<Nightrose> check the latest news on their websote
<Nightrose> go with 0.6.6
<Riddell> "If you want to try new changes and don’t need leaked features, an upgrade may be funny, otherwise, I recommend you to stay with previous stable release (0.6.6) and wait for a later version…"
<markey> oh ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdepim fixed, uploading
<Riddell> Tonio_: rock
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: that's the one
<jussi01> scissors? oh, not playing that... :P
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: seen bug 414572?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414572 in kdeplasma-addons "KDE Microblogs plasmoid does not show friend timelines nor public timeline" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414572
<JontheEchidna> do we use the kubuntu twitter feed enough to justify maintaining that patch?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that's on  my  todo for the week
<JontheEchidna> great
<JontheEchidna> I'm backporting the systemsettings crash
 * ScottK currently has no X on his laptop, so figuring that out is job #1.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could I get a sponsor of kde4libs from bzr?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's new?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: dfaure's patch for the systemsettings klocale crash
<JontheEchidna> there's already a ton of dupes
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: worth uploading to jaunty kubuntu backports too?
<JontheEchidna> yes, a mail was sent out to kde-packagers (which I haven't received, funnily)
<ScottK> How do I disable ksplashx?
<Riddell> rm /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup
<Riddell> for the kdm bit
<Riddell> ScottK: why would  you want to?
<ScottK> Riddell: Because my laptop won't get a running X at the moment with KDM, but boot to recovery mode and then startx works.
<ScottK> So I'm trying to narrow things down.
<ScottK> OK, well it fixed itself, so nevermind for now.
<mvo> hello, can someone help me with bug #444661, i.e. what do I have to depend on to make policykit-1 integration work with qt?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444661 in software-center "Software-center run as normal user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444661
<Riddell> mvo: there  is no policykit-1 for kde yet, so it needs whatever gnome uses
<ScottK> mvo: kpackagekit uses policykit, so that might give a clue
<JontheEchidna> I think fedora has done some work on it
<JontheEchidna> (a frontend for policykit-1 for KDE
<JontheEchidna> )
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it's  not complete
<JontheEchidna> no need to duplicate work
<Riddell> ScottK: kpackagekit uses policykit 0.9
<mvo> thanks!
<ScottK> Ah, right.
<mvo> that is helpful, now I just need to figure out why the gtk stuff is not working under kde :)
<davmor2> ScottK: Good news we might be one step closer to a working wubi install \o/
<ScottK> Nice.
<JontheEchidna> erf, forgot to push a typo fix to bzr
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: uh oh, I already uploaded, karmic  and jaunty
<JontheEchidna> I'll testbuild once more to make sure everything's good
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: foo, failed to build
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that typo'd cause a build failure
 * JontheEchidna uploads a testbuild to ninjas since private PPAs have the best build scores
<freinhard> can one donate a build server? got a dual p3-866 here doing nothing
<jussi01> Nightrose: ping
<Nightrose> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> Nightrose: have you looked at google wave recently? do you still have all your waves?
<jussi01> mine have all disappeared somewhere...
<Nightrose> jussi01: looks ok here
<jussi01> :/
<Nightrose> but they migh have some problems after letting in a lot more people
<jussi01> yeah maybe. Ive got nothing. not even the welcome one
<Nightrose> strange
<ScottK> Is it known/common that the networking icon doesn't change when connecting via wired ethernet?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes
<Riddell> I assume it's just lack of artwork (just an assumption though)
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
 * ScottK almost never uses wired, but did today for the first time in Karmic.
<ScottK> Riddell: We had an icon for it before and the icon is from Oxygen.
<ScottK> Quassel uses the same icon for networking stuff, so I know it's there.
<yuriy> I think wstephenson said the icons were temporary, but it would be nice to have a wired connected icon there, that's really confusing
<ScottK> At least we could use the same one we used in Jaunty.
<heliocastro> agateau: ping
<agateau> heliocastro: pong
<heliocastro> agateau: Hi. We have a request for opencv 2.0 in our distro. DO you think kipi is safe with that ?
<rgreening> agateau: any luck looking into why indicator does not see kmail as a running application eventhough it is configured to use indicator?
<agateau> heliocastro: I know nothing about opencv :/ better ask Gilles Caullier about that
<agateau> rgreening: I am updating right now to check it
<heliocastro> agateau: Thanks. I go for Gilles. Btw congrats for you new baby
<agateau> heliocastro: hehe thanks :)
<rgreening> oocalc hangs for long periods of time in file dialog... anyone else seeing this?
<rgreening> agateau: ty
<yuriy> rgreening: sounds familiar. shtylman ^
<rgreening> could be related to... bugs 424132?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424132 in openoffice.org "[kubuntu] OOo KDE file dialog is utterly broken." [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424132
<rgreening> though I am not crashing.. just takes a long time to respond when changing folders, clicking the name, etc...
<agateau> rgreening: ScottK: Riddell: I think I found the problem with indicators,
<agateau> I somehow forgot to upload latest plasmoid source
<ScottK> agateau: Great.  What's the fix?
<ScottK> Ah.
 * agateau blushes
<agateau> Package version 0.4.1 of the plasmoid
<rgreening> at least theres a quick fix. lets get it uploaded :)
<rgreening> ty agateau
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ok, current kde4libs bzr should build
<Riddell> agateau: ok I'll do  that
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that too
<ScottK> It'd be easier to figure out where to change the icon name if things in the KNM code had more descriptive names than case 0, case 1, case 2 (or maybe some comments).
<Mamarok> *sniff" where's my PySol?
<Riddell> yay, Mamarok is alive!
<Mamarok> Riddell: oh, I never died, what gave you that idea?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: is bug 419465 acked? lex was looking for a sponsor but I want to make sure
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419465 in plasma-widget-fancytasks "New upstream release plasma-widget-fancytasks 0.9.8" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419465
<Mamarok> Riddell: btw, I found out what I did wrong: installed all things plasma-*
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If it's just me, it needs a 2nd ack.
<ScottK> Mamarok: So you were running plasma-netbook?
<Mamarok> but my PySol solitaire game is not in the repos anymore :(
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I think stephen patroya gave an ack too
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: In that case it's fine
<JontheEchidna> oh, he deferred to vorian
<Mamarok> ScottK: yep, it was almost funny, besides that I didn't even have a terminal option, Ctrl+Alt+F1 didn't show anything
<ScottK> Then it needs a 2nd ack.
<JontheEchidna> lex79: ^
<yuriy> ScottK: ouch. where are the enums
<yuriy> Trolltech's API guidelines make a big deal of using enums
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I might have a fix for the drag/drop icon :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: there was a patch in qt3 that misses in qt4, and most of the code base is the same, so I just ported it.... let's see
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: wow, you'll be a hero if it works
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: http://svn.uludag.org.tr/viewcvs/devel/desktop/kde/qt/files/0068-xcursors-cache-fix.patch?revision=5148&root=pardus&sortby=author&view=markup&pathrev=5217
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'm talking about this patch
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I've been tracking this thing for a complete year now
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: checking at pardus code sometimes helps :) I found that one by chance :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: we had the patch merged directly with qt3 sources, that's why I couldn't see the patch in the package
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: technically I see no reason it doesn't work... we'll see :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: you can't imagin how many days I've been spending on that one without telling anyone :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: it's probably the issues I spent the most time in my all life, even including my professional work...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: beleive me, if I fix this, getting drunk with a champagne bottle :)
<JontheEchidna> I'll celebrate too. I did do a bit of debugging work with ruphy for that one. But not nearly a years worth :P
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: just do you know if there is a launchpad bug for this one ? I can't find it
<Tonio_> I know there is a kde one, and have the ID
<JontheEchidna> yeah, just a sec
<Tonio_> kk thx
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: you can't imagin my reaction when I saw the patch on pardus/qt3 branch by change....
<JontheEchidna> hmm, maybe there wasn't one
<Tonio_> it was like "OHHHHHHHHH MYYYYYYYYY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD"
<JontheEchidna> ah, I'm looking in the wrong kdebase
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: yeah maybe
<JontheEchidna> cursors are in -workspace
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I searched but couldn't find
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: people would probably report to dolphin anyway, not workspace
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: bug 280113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280113 in kdebase "Ugly mouse cursor when dragging and dropping plasma widget to desktop" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280113
<Tonio_> it's in dolphin the most visible
<JontheEchidna> plasma is probably the second most visible^
<JontheEchidna> since it's clicky-draggy
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: you are the Malone Lord
<Tonio_> definately impressive in malone usage...
<JontheEchidna> I control the very ether of the malone database, calling bugs to my name
<JontheEchidna> bugs fear my name and flock to my call
 * JontheEchidna feels like a Greek god
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: haha
<JontheEchidna> Few still utter the archaic label "malone", but even those who don't know my name :P
 * JontheEchidna stops before it goes to his head
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: uploading to my ppa, if you wanna test the fix too :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: will you be at next UDS ?
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: I won't be able to attend due to school
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I personnaly won't, my sponsoring request was rejected
<JontheEchidna> :(
<ScottK> Tonio_: He's got misplace priorities.
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: which is fair, a little roration is always good
 * JontheEchidna nods
<yuriy> Tonio_: oh you too? :(
<Tonio_> ScottK: any idea who has been sponsored appart from you ?
<Tonio_> yuriy: yeah
<ScottK> Tonio_: I recall rgreening mentioning he was sponsored.
<Tonio_> yuriy: well I haven't been as active during this cycle than in the past, for personal reasons
<Tonio_> yuriy: so less contribution added to the fact I've been sponsored more than most people in the past explain I won't be there :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: kk, only 3 people isn't a lot :) I hope there are more sponsored kubuntu devs
<ScottK> Tonio_: I suspect there are, I just don't know who.
<Tonio_> ScottK: if that also means there are more kde devs invited, that's good :)
<ScottK> I didn't here about that yet.
<ScottK> I hope so also
<Tonio_> Riddell: is it acceptable to ask you who will be there this time ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: or is that confidential ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: I might be able to attend to some sessiosn remotelly eventually
<Riddell> Tonio_: you may
<Tonio_> Riddell: so ? ^_^
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, more correct would be "can you respond if I ask ?" :)
<Riddell> ScottK, rgreening
<Riddell> nhandler, shtylman, txwikinger_work
<Riddell> me and agateau
<Tonio_> great :)
<Tonio_> I don't know much about txwikinger :) nice for you too nhandler :)
<Lure> Riddell: I have tested digikam and it looks all fine to me - I think bug 445232 is ready for ubuntu-release approval
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445232 in digikam "FFe for digikam 1.0.0-beta5 (merge with debian)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445232
<Riddell> anyone else want to test digikam?
<rgreening> me
<Riddell> rgreening: https://edge.launchpad.net/~lure/+archive/ppa/+files/digikam_1.0.0~beta5-1ubuntu1~ppa~lure1_i386.deb
<rgreening> point me to it
<rgreening> ty
<rgreening> dl now
<rgreening> hey Tonio_ :) long time no speak...
<Tonio_> rgreening: yup yup :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: lot of work, and tracking my bug #1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<rgreening> Tonio_: I guess filesharing never happened :)  I have asked to retarget for Lucid..
<rgreening> ;)
<Tonio_> rgreening: it will for lucid, that's my priority, but I had to do with less time this time
<Tonio_> rgreening: new job, travelling and so on...
<rgreening> less than 6 months :)
<rgreening> hee-hee
 * rgreening will miss Tonio_ this UDS
<rgreening> and his stories...
<Tonio_> rgreening: hopefully in 6 month, unless this time I'm sponsored and not you :)
<Lure> who is coming to UDS from Kubuntu?
<rgreening> who knows....
<rgreening> Tonio_: ^
 * rgreening has big plans this cycle too... 
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I saw that bug for ksnapshot,I don't have a mac anymore
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: so I have a print key and can test :)
 * rgreening wishes we had kdernel 2.6.32, intel drv 2.9.0, mesa 7.6, drm 2.4.14... and then I could run the unigine demo... :(
<Riddell> man digikam has an ugly first use wizard
<Riddell> rgreening: digikam behaving  itself?
<rgreening> Riddell: got a amd one...
<rgreening> same location? I guess
<Riddell> yes
<rgreening> k..
<rgreening> got to get that one.
 * txwikinger_work wonders if he gets kubuntu CDs in time for Ontario Linuxfest
<neversfelde> bug 444986
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444986 in kid3 "the "Open File" dialog of kid3-qt on Ubuntu 9.10 does not work correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444986
<neversfelde> the fix also adds mp4 support to kid3 again, the bug is fixed
<neversfelde> so if someone would have a look at it?
<rgreening> Riddell: digikam seems fine
<rgreening> Riddell: I tried a bunch of stuff. seems stable to me
<Riddell> rgreening: thanks
<freinhard> omg..cups..who did this? its white, nice. it's unusable! so many clicks...
<Nightrose> jussi01: hmmm now the wave is broken here too :/
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: about that ksnapshot issue...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: 361116 isn't a dupe of 365379 (which is fixed in 4.3) bug a dupe of 364641.
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I just tested and it works on a new kde session
<rgreening> Riddell: np
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but won't for old profiles... there is no easy way to fix this as rules are numbers, which is a problem to fix in kds
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I suggest to mark 365379 as fixed, and make 361116 dupe of 364641
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: is that fine with you ?
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> let me look at all the bugs and take this in
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: kk
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I don't know how to "deduplicate" in fact, can you tell me ?
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: apparently it doesn't work in konqueror, but you open up the duplicate box, clear the field and press enter
<Tonio_> kk
<Riddell> neversfelde: looking
<JontheEchidna> so
<JontheEchidna> bug 365379 currently shows up as a dupe of bug 361116
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365379 in ubuntu "[Jaunty] PrtScrn not binding to Ksnapshot on LiveCD Session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361116 in kubuntu-default-settings "ksnapshot doesn't work by pressing the "print"-key" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361116
<JontheEchidna> which should be a duplicate of 364641?
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: ^
<JontheEchidna> 364641 is fixed in 4.3.2 I believe
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'm doing it, gimme a second
<JontheEchidna> ah, ok. I'm a bit confused
 * JontheEchidna is currently dealing with nested QMaps
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I don't know about 364641
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but I'm marking 365379 as fixed with 4.3
<JontheEchidna> it should be fixed in 4.3.2, but pre-4.3.2-generated config will still show the problem
<natschil> Hello. I would like to suggest that the following patch/workaround http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/1755/ be put into  the ubuntu packages, as not doing so would break the user experience for some of those of use who use compiz and kde together from 4.2 to 4.3
<JontheEchidna> (for 364641)
<Riddell> neversfelde: uploaded
<natschil> It allows for stuff like this to happen: http://i.linux-bg.org/g/b-411447596gal.pl.png, which in my opinion is *very* useful...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: yeah, that's a pain, since the keys have a number and ID, there is no real way to override the user's khotkeysrc
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: so, mark as fixed in 4.3.2 and say there's not much we can do for overriding current settings?
<JontheEchidna> I suppose baleeting the user's khotkeysrc would not be nice
<ScottK> natschil: Given the negative reaction from upstream, I think we probably don't.
<rgreening> ryanakca: do you have hte new pages ready for testing somewhere? And did we ever get the theme, etc uploaded?
 * rgreening cant remember
<JontheEchidna> plus it's only a week before final freeze and the patch isn't exactly trivial
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: kk
<neversfelde> Riddell: thanks
<rgreening> \o/
<rgreening> anyone backporting arora 0.10.1 to Jaunty?
 * rgreening thinks it would be a good thing...
<JontheEchidna> Even if upstream could make up their minds and come to the conclusion that they wanted the plasma patch right now, it'd still be too late to have any level of quality assurance
<natschil> JontheEchidna: ScottK: ok. I'll have to compile my own kde then, and I hope not too many people use this feature...maybe it should somehow be added to a ppa then.
<kishore> for some reason marble is not built with QT_NO_DEBUG_OUTPUT defined and as a result prints a lot of data in the terminal. Is this intentional?
<ScottK> natschil: Any launchpad user that's signed the code of conduct can have a PPA, so go ahead, please just make sure people understand not to file bugs from your packages.
<natschil> ok, thanks for looking at the patch everyone... I hope kde 4.4 somehow finds a "nice" fix this feature as it is something I really miss since 4.2
<kishore> since its meant to be Qt only and KDE too, it uses qDebug() instead of kDebug() in its code
<ScottK> Continuing the dialog with upstream KDE and coming to some kind of resolution is the best way natschil
<Riddell> kishore: ug.  is there a way to turn that off at runtime?
<Tonio_> rgreening: are enabling password storage and adblock by default ?
<rgreening> yeah
<Tonio_> rgreening: if not maybe we should do it, no ?
<rgreening> :)
<Tonio_> great :)
<rgreening> icefox said if we were gonna patch, he would rather make it the default and so he did .. :)
<kishore> Riddell:  I cannot find an option for that...
<rgreening> so, we have no patches required except the kubuntu specific flash installer hook
<Tonio_> rgreening: then you should look into this : http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Mousegestures+for+all+Browsers?content=109576
<Tonio_> rgreening: we can make it to work in KDS :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: mouse gestures is another thing we miss in arora
<kishore> Riddell: I have however tried to build marble (from svn) with that macro defined and then it's fine
<Riddell> kishore: I'm asking upstream what  they  want us  to do
<kishore> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you know of a way to import khotkeys within kconfupdate ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't  understand
<Tonio_> Riddell: we can't deploy shortcuts from within KDS since they have a label and incremental ID
<Tonio_> Riddell: so they can conflict with user's defined ones
<Tonio_> Riddell: but there is a way to import them graphically
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was thinking about a way to automate this process
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea on that point ?
<Tonio_> it would have been easy with dcop... dunno if that's possible with dbus
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna, rgreening since we just discussed this problem any help is welcome too :)
<JontheEchidna> I'm a total noob when it comes to kconf_update scripts
<Riddell> well you can write a  script to do it and have kconf_update  run that script if  you like
<rgreening> Tonio_: for the gestures, wouldn't they just go in the associated kds dir .. looks liek the system ones are here... /usr/share/kde4/apps/khotkeys/
<Riddell> I don't know what you want to do  with dcop but dbus  will  have  all the  same interfaces
 * rgreening doesn't think automating this is a good idea...
<Tonio_> rgreening: can't be done in KDS, that's the problem
<rgreening> Tonio_: you have tried?
<Tonio_> because they have an ID that will conflict with the user's
<Tonio_> rgreening: yep
<rgreening> hmm....
<rgreening> Tonio_: ask upstream how to do it correctly...
<Tonio_> lemme test... anyway
 * rgreening thinks this is something that so get into upstream tree proper so all benefit
<Tonio_> rgreening: maybe this as been addressed in 4.3.2 indeed, you might be right.... so lemme test :)
<rgreening> s/so/should/
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> Anybody know why http://pastebin.ca/1601876 results in the compiler thinking I gave the foreach 3 arguments?
<JontheEchidna> /home/jonathan/src/update-helper-notifier/updatehelpernotifier.cpp:287:49: error: macro "Q_FOREACH" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2
<JontheEchidna> nested QMaps ftl
<Tonio_> rgreening: so, technically you are right :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: but it won't work correctly with arora since arora get the right click "click" event and not "release" for it's context menu...
<Tonio_> too bad :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: jump onto #arora and speak with icefox on this. he may have a suggestion or be able to provide a fix
<JontheEchidna> maybe I only need a QList of QMaps...
<Tonio_> rgreening: kk
<Tonio_> rgreening: no need for that, I got it to work, and it works like a charm :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: do we want mouse gestures in arora ?
<Tonio_> I can make all this to work in kds
<Tonio_> Riddell: just you decide if that deserves the effort that late in the cycle
<ScottK> Tonio_: I wouldn't add features at this point.
<Tonio_> ScottK: technically this is not features, but configuration...
<Tonio_> ScottK: enabling an existing feature in fact
<ScottK> Tonio_: If you enable it by default where it wasn't before, it presents a new feature to the user.
<ScottK> Same thing
<Tonio_> yep I tend to agree...
<Tonio_> ScottK: also making arora to rock is super important for US, as webbrowsing is a major issue for our users I think no ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: I would tend to consider this deserves a feature exception...
<Tonio_> any opinion guys ?
<neversfelde> Riddell: did you already upload kid3? I got a suggestion from upstream to improve debian/rules a bit.
<ScottK> Tonio_: I agree, but I think adding new features should only be done if it's important and non-controversial.  I think some people love mouse gestures, others it drives them nuts.
<Riddell> neversfelde: it  failed  to build
<Tonio_> ScottK: what about adding the config, but not enabling mouse gestures by default
<Tonio_> ScottK: so that we can document that people who want them can easilly enable them
<ScottK> Tonio_: Adding a non-default option I think would be OK
<Tonio_> ScottK: good compromise I think
<Riddell> Tonio_: can't say I've  ever had a need for  mouse gestures
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can understand this
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll just push the gestures and not enable them by default
<Tonio_> I think that makes sense, no ?
<Tonio_> most people love gestures, I do...
<ScottK> Tonio_: Most people tend to think others want the same thing as them, even when they don't....
<Tonio_> ScottK: as opera and firefox already support gestures, I'll disable them for those 2 browsers and only add the arora part
<Tonio_> ScottK: the thing is that someone who wants them currently doesn't have them at all with arora
<ScottK> Tonio_: What's the default in Firefox?
<neversfelde> Riddell: the same package build in my ppa without problems
<ScottK> Tonio_: I agree with adding the option to Arora
<Tonio_> ScottK: no gestures, but installation is easy
<rgreening> could it be imported but not enabled Tonio_ or ScottK? Then its config but not present as a feature unless user turns on the config
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's why I consider we can make it easy without making it the default
<neversfelde> Riddell: I#ll have another look at it
<ScottK> OK
<Tonio_> rgreening: let's go :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: only arora is fine right ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: and simpler to maintain btw
<rgreening> sure... only do arora
<rgreening> its not the default .. so I'd be ok with adding the gestures non-enabled and only for arora. We can investigate for lucid doing more...
<Tonio_> rgreening: technically it is easier to do more, since the file is already written :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: otherwise I have to change it
<lex79> ScottK: can you retry qt4 for see what happens? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4.5.3-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> lex79: Why do you think it would be different?
<lex79> ScottK: because is strange, on armel in main archive build fine, and the same package in ninja ppa build fine, you can see in ninja ppa
<ScottK> OK.  I'll try it
<lex79> thanks
<nookie^> ryanakca: banner is looking nice on the website =)
<lex79> ftbs again on qt4 :(
<Riddell> lex79: can  you recreate the problem in the buildds?
<lex79> Riddell: I don't know how, and I'm wondering why in ppa works
<rgreening> lex79: which ppa?
<lex79> ninja
 * rgreening homes not the one with qt4.6
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> strange
<lex79> rgreening: it's the same package, I downloaded it from maina archive and push in ppa
<lex79> *main
<rgreening> lex79: got a link to the failed buildlog
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4.5.3-0ubuntu1
<Tonio_> hum does kopete obey to knetworkmanager for you ?
<Tonio_> it stopped to work for me...
<Tonio_> I'm talking about automatic connection/disconnection to protocols
<rgreening> Riddell: two KDE blueprints added to UDS-L sprint... (thanks to rickspencer3) - touchpad-config-kde and kubuntu-file-sharing
<rgreening> I wanted to get these straightened away as I will be on vacation for the next tow weeks... not sure howmuch net time I may get during the vacation.
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> Riddell: did agateau's change for indicator get uploaded?
<Riddell> yes
<rgreening> awesome
<lex79> uploaded kdepim in backport, it was still 4.3.1
<rgreening> ok, so, selecting 14,000 messages in your trash and trying to perma delete causes kmail to crash :)
<rgreening> haha
<Tonio_> rgreening: one question about arora
<Tonio_> rgreening: I notice that it doens't seem to cache pages
<Tonio_> rgreening: backward and forward reload the page
<rgreening> theres an option to turn on
<rgreening> iirc
<Tonio_> rgreening: should be turned on :)
<rgreening> enable network cache..its on for me
<Tonio_> rgreening: network cache is enabled on my side
<Tonio_> rgreening: but it doesn't seem to work...
<rgreening> dunno. ping icefox on #arora
<rgreening> Riddell: indicator still not working for kmail here... uless the update isn't published yet to archives
<Tonio_> rgreening: sure
<Tonio_> rgreening: mybad it works... just not as fast as I would expect :) I guess this is more qtwebkit
<rgreening> probably
<rgreening> qt 4.6 would improve this.. but thats for Lucid+KDE4.4 before we try Qt4.6 I woudl guess...
<Tonio_> rgreening: yeah I read that qt 4.6 will improve a lot on the webkit side
<Tonio_> rgreening: as well as have java support
<rgreening> \o/
<neversfelde> Riddell: I build kid3 two times without problems locally. Probably I made a mistake with the debdiff, shall I upload another to the bug report?
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: your build built fine here too. (I did test :P)
<JontheEchidna> but it failed in the archive :(
<neversfelde> hehe, I also added the changes upstream send me.
<ryanakca> nookie^: :)
<neversfelde> rgreening: I totally forgot about kpackagekit, is this problem solved or does it need more investigation?
<rgreening> kpackagekit always needs attention...
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I dont recall anything being fixed/solved recently with it...
<txwikinger_work> does kpackagekit work with ldap authentication now?
<neversfelde> rgreening: ok, I will test it again. Did you upload your patch for k3b?
<ScottK> lex79: See Debian Bug 550127 - they got it too.
<ubottu> Debian bug 550127 in qt4-x11 "FTBFS: make[1]: *** No rule to make target `src/tools/bootstrap/Makefile'," [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/550127
<lex79> yes
<rgreening> neversfelde: which was that?
 * rgreening doesn't remember...
<neversfelde> rgreening: for normalize-audio
<rgreening> yes
<rgreening> shazam
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I provided to debian too.
<rgreening> works sweet
<neversfelde> cool
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I saw that a fix you provided got lost. I think it was revision 4 of the bzr branch for k3b
<rgreening> not something I did? though, right?
<bmunger> So does the kubuntu karmic usplash work for anyone?  I have 3 machines running it and none seem to have a usplash even though I see it updated from time to time.
<neversfelde> rgreening: no, it was some uploads before
<rgreening> neversfelde: ok. good.
<rgreening> bmunger: usplash == turned off for *buntu intentionally
<bmunger> good to know, thanks rgreening.  wasn't sure if there was something wrong with what I was doing
<Mamarok> hm, I can't change my Regional settings anymore, systemsettings crashes at every try, do I need an additional package?
<rgreening> nope. part of the faster boot times
<rgreening> Mamarok: a fix was uploaded.
<bmunger> yes it is really fast too, I love it
<rgreening> Mamarok: try updating
<Mamarok> rgreening: nice, thx :)
<rgreening> bmunger: yeah. getting better for sure
<rgreening> Mamarok: np
 * Mamarok loves Karmic
<rgreening> hehe
<Mamarok> it's really fast, 32 Minutes fresh install from working system to working system is hard to beat :)
<Mamarok> and the startup is a real rocket :)
<txwikinger_work> Mamarok: how stable?
<Mamarok> txwikinger_work: I changed this morning, runs since midday, so I can't tell more than for 8 hours :)
<txwikinger_work> Mamarok: 8 hours is quite stable in my book ;)
<Mamarok> txwikinger_work: 1 month is what I call stable, and 4.3.1 ran more than a month on Jaunty without problems
<txwikinger_work> Mamarok: Well..
 * txwikinger_work wonders if http://www.ece.nus.edu.sg/stfpage/eletp/Projects/PhotoSketch/index.htm is open source :D
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/TxWqkuV.html , http://imagebin.ca/view/jjHHBW.html
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<JontheEchidna> if I can parse translations for the hooks and actually run the upgrade hook commands, upgrade hook support will be complete
<JontheEchidna> oh, and once I stop double-notification of the same hook
<shtylman> http://www.amazon.com/review/R2VDKZ4X1F992Q/ref=cm_cd_pg_pg2/179-0270709-0424271?ie=UTF8&cdPage=2
<shtylman> to distrct everyone for a moment ^ :)
<Riddell> that review has probably increased sales of that book significantly
<shtylman> indeed
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-08
<shtylman> Riddell: how come so few kubuntu devs this time around?
<Riddell> shtylman: at UDS? 5 is what we normally get
<shtylman> really?
<shtylman> seemed like we had more last time...
<shtylman> maybe not
<Riddell> well there's me and agateau too
<yuriy> shtylman: lmao @ link
<shtylman> gotcha
<shtylman> yuriy: im thinking about buying it ... to have instead of 'man ping' ;p
<yuriy> argh my clipboard broke
<JontheEchidna> UI's done: http://imagebin.ca/view/wXRLd4f.html , http://imagebin.ca/view/OALol1x.html
<JontheEchidna> Just need to support the displayIf and DontDisplayAfterReboot fields, then get the commands working
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: are you keeping that notification you linked to before? seems needlessly vague
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: yeah, click "details" and then that dialog pops up
<JontheEchidna> if there's only one hook it's a plain ol' kdialog
<Riddell> neversfelde: don't suppose you've packaged the koffice beta?
<yuriy> I don't see why anyone would be compelled to click on that notification to get the dialog
<JontheEchidna> why would anyone click the systray icon we had before to get a dialog? :P
<JontheEchidna> I could try to do it with a notification rather than the kdialog
<JontheEchidna> but there's the issue of multiple hooks
<JontheEchidna> but then I suppose I could just fire multiple notifications at once
 * JontheEchidna thinks out loud
<JontheEchidna> Still under 500 lines of code :)
<JontheEchidna> oh jeez, my 7 year old sister is complaining about getting asked the key every time she logs in for GNOME's NM applet
<yuriy> well, that is annoying :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah, even 7 year olds agree
<JontheEchidna> NetworkMangler sucks :P
<JontheEchidna> With our kubuntu laptop running 8.10 all she has to do is click the network from knetworkmanager
<JontheEchidna> but she has trouble remembering the key
<JontheEchidna> but the kubuntu laptop's screen is broken
<txwikinger> wow.. upgrade to karmic download takes 10 hours
<yuriy> i thin knetworkmanager makes you do that too
<Riddell> reports of progress http://trueg.wordpress.com/2009/10/07/virtuoso/
<shtylman> progress to what?
<JontheEchidna> The virtuoso soprano backend
<shtylman> sounds fancy
<JontheEchidna> more free than the sesame2 backend and faster than the redland backend
<shtylman> cool
<shtylman> is it faster than the sesame2 backend?
<JontheEchidna> being slow wasn't one if sesame2's problems, so dunno
<JontheEchidna> plus I never really used sesame2 or redland
<shtylman> I don't use desktop search :/
<shtylman> I know where my files are...I put them there :)
<JontheEchidna> right
<JontheEchidna> nothing a grep can't find if I forget
<shtylman> indeed
<nixternal> bug #424078
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424078 in fedora "Display is shifted to the left!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424078
<JontheEchidna> isn't that usually when you adjust your monitor to not be so far to the left?
<JontheEchidna> ~seen rgreening
<kubotu> rgreening was last seen 4 hours, 3 minutes and 1 second ago, quitting IRC (Remote closed the connection) and a while before saying "hehe"
<shtylman> hehe
<ScottK> Tonio_: Have you gotten a chance to look over k-n-d-s yet?   I'm afraid the default fonts in Konqeuror are too big.
<ScottK> Apparently old revisions of quassel packages were taking up 5% of my hard drive.
<ScottK> So, did we include the right one: http://soliverez.com.ar/drupal/node/118
<nixternal> bug #442079
<nixternal> just playin' ignore me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442079 in netbook-launcher "icons unsorted and overlapping" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442079
<shtylman> god dammit shit! ... sorry I just realized that some of the dumb ass problems with go-oo filepicker were caused by some old code that created a KMainWindow on the stack! in a function...so obviously when it was deleted and destructor called some otehr variables were set!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ScottK> shtylman: Congratulations.
<shtylman> now exec works as it is supposed to! which also means that drag and drop to side bar works
<shtylman> but still no text in oxygen style!! (cries)
<shtylman> sooo close...
<ScottK> shtylman: How would you feel about me changing the bug from critical to high?
<ScottK> You have made significant progress.
<shtylman> um... I would say no.. because progress is independent of the "importance" of the bug
<shtylman> hopefully I will get a bit more tonight and update the bug list/report with progress and where it all stands
<ScottK> OK
<yuriy> hmm progress is good. i'm out of ideas on apport-kde -- have people with hangs and two different crashes. great.
<yuriy> and one of those crashes is in userconfig and jockey-kde too
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: if we get 1.0.2 in we'll have the right one.
<ScottK> OK.  Good.
<JontheEchidna> I have an FFe bug open with 1.0.1 packging that I meant to throw at vorian
<ScottK> Did I ack it already?
<heHATEme> yo!
<ScottK> There he is.
<JontheEchidna> Nope
<JontheEchidna> I'd need to bump it to 1.0.2 first anyways
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Stick it at him now.
<vorian> bug number please
<rgreening> o/
<vorian> hallo!
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: btw, did you see that kcm_touchpad project on kde-look?
<vorian> i'm 3 weeks away from closing on our house, and all will be normal again
 * ScottK tries to figure the symbolic nature of vorian asks for a bug number and rgreening raises his hand.
<JontheEchidna> vorian: bug 432725, need to update it to 1.0.2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432725 in kmymoney2 "[FFe] New upstream release (kmymoney2 1.0.1)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432725
<JontheEchidna> I'll do so tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kcm_touchpad?content=113335
<vorian> is the 4.3.2 all done?
<ScottK> I think so
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: read yer email :)
<vorian> i feel so isolated
<vorian> :(
 * JontheEchidna checks email
<rgreening> hey vorian
 * ScottK reads planet KDE and discovers we got just what we needed: Another media player written from scratch.
<vorian> hello
 * JontheEchidna doesn't have an email yet
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: hmm. I updated the whiteboard... it should have sent a reply.. maybe not...
<JontheEchidna> ok
<ScottK> Heya vorian
<rgreening> Anyway.. short answer.. no. Im planning on directly using xinput
<vorian> hello, again
<rgreening> lol
<vorian> geeeez, kmoney is such a crappy app
 * vorian hopes upstream is not here and awake atm
<vorian> JontheEchidna: what testing did you do?
<JontheEchidna> need to do more of that actually, which is why I hadn't flung it at you yet
<vorian> ah, ok
<JontheEchidna> All I did was pbuild then find that pbuild didn't copy the debs out
<vorian> i'll subcribe to it then
<JontheEchidna> but now that I have to update it anyways it's not so bad that it didn't copy them out
<vorian> hehe
<vorian> whoa! someone changed the ninjas icon
<vorian> Riddell: how's a fella get on the kubuntu-dev train?
<ScottK> First we have to make a process.
<ScottK> nixternal promised to draft something up.
<vorian> roger that
<ScottK> Then we get the process approved by the development membership board.
<vorian> nixternal: congrats btw on your CC gig
<ScottK> Oh, now you suck up.
<ScottK> ;-)
<vorian> hehe
<vorian> the TB minutes were not very descriptive
<ScottK> dtchen: Careful.  Nullack is a professional QA person who is very good at explaining how all this ought to be done.
 * jussi01 waves to Nightrose - waves are back! :D
 * Tm_T is still waiting to get wave invite ):
<jussi01> Tm_T: If I had any....
<Tm_T> aye
<Tonio_> ScottK: not yet for the kns settings... will do soon
<Tonio_> ScottK: I have to reinstall it first
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: the fix works !!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but only for qt apps.... kde apps do crash now :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: maybe just a rebuild against is needed... or we need to patch... dunno
<Tm_T> hmm, no Qt 4.6 before Karmic+1 ?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I don't think so
<jussi01> Tm_T: you can call it Lucid now :D
<Tm_T> jussi01: I cannot
<jussi01> ?
<Tm_T> my what-you-call-brain doesn't allow it somehow
<Tm_T> Tonio_: aye, seems like I might try to backport then when it's time
<Tonio_> yup :)
 * Tm_T goes back to hunting this kwin crash
<mgraesslin> Tm_T: I was unable to reproduce :-(
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: roger, all trunk there?
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: I finally should have build done, so I'll kick session up in a few minutes
<mgraesslin> great
<Tm_T> what's the situation of translations in Karmic? all works fine?
<nixternal> oi oi!
<jussi01> nixternal: did you notice waves are back?
<jussi01> .d
<nixternal> jussi01: yes, I wrote a Google Wave Robot to interact with bug trackers, right now only LP works, but I will hopefully implement the rest tomorrow :)
<nixternal> on that note, it is time to go to bed... g'nite all! see you in like 6 hours \o/
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: technically the qt patch changes what needs change...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: as soon as the drag icon starts, it segfaults, which means I touched what needs to be touched :)
<Tonio_> also qt builds, which is good
<Tonio_> there is just a little thing to fix I guess, I'll try to read the backtrace
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: maybe kde components just need rebuid since I changed .h files...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I can't get qt apps to crash
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: they certainly need rebuild...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'll put everything in my ppa and we'll see :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: although it seems to fix correctly in kmail :)
<Tonio_> just dolphin crashes in fact
<Riddell> another sunny day
<jussi01> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: may I ask for your help regarding to the qt patch I'm trying to write ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it works at some points, I'm not tht far to get something that works....
<Tonio_> Riddell: just.... I'm stick right now
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm, am I likely to  know the qt codebase any better than you?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll send an email to lubos
<Tonio_> Riddell: he fixed for qt3, and the patch is probably right now just incomplete.... I hope he'll accept to help
<Tonio_> Riddell: email gone... maybe with some chance he'll help :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: you may not know it better than me, but are a far more accurate coder :)
<neversfelde> Riddell: no, but I can do it
<Riddell> neversfelde: would be rocking if you did, do you know where to find it?
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes
<neversfelde> Riddell: I tried building kid3 twoo times locally and there was no problem, I don't know what to do?
<Riddell> neversfelde: let me try
<neversfelde> Riddell: if you need to reupload it, upstream suggested a change for debian/rules http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/288511/
<Riddell> nookie^: how about doing a horizontal version of your release image to go in the banner space?
<Riddell> neversfelde: missing backslash of doom http://paste.ubuntu.com/288533/
<neversfelde> Riddell: oh, thanks for your help
<nookie^> Riddell: where do u plan to have that horizontal image?
<nookie^> and is it size 250x50?
<Riddell> nookie^: well same place as the banner is now
<nookie^> Riddell: im not sure im following you sry.. we have an image there already the banner i did?
<nookie^> do u want a final release image? like Kubuntu 9.10 released or something?
<Riddell> nookie^: right
<Riddell> nookie^: you did a square 9.10 released but it might  be useful to  have it as a banner
<nookie^> Riddell: yeah sure im sure i can come up with something
<nookie^> Riddell: btw that banner is not correct in place in FF3.5 on mac and ie7 on windows
<Riddell> nookie^: I'm sure ryanakca would love any fixes :)
<nookie^> Riddell: hehe
<nookie^> ryanakca: ping?
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea what's the problem with qt4 in the archives ? I was able to build it in a ppa with no problem
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, it is yet to  reach the top of my  todo list
<Tonio_> kk
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm testing right now...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect there is something going wrong in the source package...
<Tonio_> Riddell: the only difference between this one and the one sent on my ppa is that I rebuilt the source package
<Tonio_> Riddell: qt4 builds in a pbuilder chroot and a ppa...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't get why it fails in the buildd
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm restarting the build on launchpad, just to be sure there wasn't a temp issue
 * txwikinger_work is looking forward to the Canadian winter... still too hot to bicycle to work :D
 * txwikinger_work really likes the new kmail in karmic !!!
<rgreening> agateau: so indicator still does not work for me this morning. And not, kopete (in addition to kmail) do not show up in the indicator
<Riddell> Tonio_: qt still broken
<Riddell> rgreening: what version of plasma-widget-indicatordisplay do you have?
<rgreening> Im up to date as of 5 minutes ago.. but Ill check...
<Riddell> you want 0.4.1-0ubuntu2
<rgreening> oh... that's not in main yet
<Riddell> one two one two
<Riddell> groovy, new keyboard, no more double spaces or random carrage returns, any typos are now my own
<rgreening> I show 0.4.0-0ubuntu1
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I just saw that...
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's due to the buildd somehow, I just tested in a pbuilder chroot and it works like a charm
<rgreening> Riddell: I have to update arora with two fixes... will you be able to upload after I have tested/built local
<rgreening> Riddell: fixes are: http://bit.ly/yqz8P and http://bit.ly/8ON5P
<nixternal> oh I am so damn tired
<nixternal> I ended up falling asleep about 05:00 and waking up at 07:30 :/
<rgreening> nixternal: my snoring wake you?
<rgreening> I didnt have to cuddle
<rgreening> :)
<nixternal> I think it did
<nixternal> I woke up missing a sock too
<rgreening> lol
<nixternal> that's a lie, I hate wearing socks when I don't have to :)
<nixternal> time to go pick up my sis, and grab a pumpkin spice latte from starbucks
<txwikinger_work> nixternal: you need to get some sleep ;)
<davmor2> ScottK, Riddell: What up with kne dude
<Riddell> davmor2: hmm?
<davmor2> Riddell: makes it harder to test when it doesn't exist
<Riddell> rgreening: can do, let me know if you have a debdiff or whatever
<rgreening> patching now then testing
<rgreening> Riddell: arora built/installed/tested locally. New patches work execellent
<Riddell> rgreening: groovy, do you have a debdiff?
<rgreening> 1 sec
<rgreening> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/+archive/ppa/+files/arora_0.10.1-0ubuntu3.diff.gz
<rgreening> Riddell: actually not a debdiff
<Riddell> rgreening: nope, got the .dsc?
<rgreening> I uploaded to my PPA
<rgreening> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/+archive/ppa/+files/arora_0.10.1-0ubuntu3.dsc
<rgreening> Riddell: that ok?
<Riddell> sorted
<rgreening> cool. ty
<rgreening> Riddell: I think with qt 4.6, kde4.4, arora coul dhave a chance as a default browser...
<rgreening> now that it has adblock, wallet, etc.. but is currently missing java and moonlight/silverlight doesn't work in it
<mcas_> Riddell: do you work on the kubuntu-docs?
<Riddell> mcas_: that's mostly nixternal's doing
<mcas_> ah ok
<mcas_> thx Riddell
<mcas_> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> hola
<nixternal> anyone want to go over http://blog.nixternal.com/2009.10.01/kubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-beta-released-everyone-needed/#comment-5383 <- listed some valid issues I feel (except for Firefox by default)
<nixternal> mcas_: pong
<mcas_> hi nixternal
<nixternal> howdy
<mcas_> is it to late for bugs in kubuntu-docs?
<nixternal> unfortunately so, though you can still file them and they will get fixed for Lucid
<mcas_> hmpf
<nixternal> though for Lucid, my plans that I hope I can do, is totally rewrite the docs from scratch, because right now they are shite at best
<mcas_> everytime to late ;-)
<nixternal> I had 0 time in karmic to work on them, and I hope that isn't the issue for Lucid
<mcas_> perhaps i can help you out for lucid
<JontheEchidna> digikam is sorta hefty for a by-default application
<JontheEchidna> the marble dependency is huge
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: where is it by default?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: it's not, this is in refernce to the comment in nixternal's blog
<Riddell> we did have it on the CD once but it's too big as you say
<JontheEchidna> As for 4. in the comment nixternal linked to, the lancelot developer has expressed his wishes that lancelot not be made default, plus it's sorta RAM-hungry for a default menu
<rgreening> Lancelot os slower then the KDE default menu in my tests (visual). And quite chunky. I have no issue with the current menu. No slowness.
<JontheEchidna> 6. KMenuEdit sucks, it was mostly just ported to KDE4 w/ KDE3 support
<rgreening> We could do a Blueprint for Lucid for KMenuEditor update and push upstream...
<rgreening> should be easy enough...
<JontheEchidna> We don't really have enough manpower to properly mainttain all the applications we currently maintain
<Riddell> right
<JontheEchidna> I really can't see us taking on very many more
<Riddell> a menu editor seems to be surprisingly hard to do, KDE and Gnome have both struggled
<rgreening> THe idea would be push upstream.. make kmenuedit not suck :)
<rgreening> they are only .desktop files....
<rgreening> and a couple of xml files
<JontheEchidna> easy enough to list, but allowing the user to modify every last detail of the menu makes things surprisingly more complicated
<JontheEchidna> things can get out of sync when new apps get installed
<JontheEchidna> stale entries stay after apps are removed
<JontheEchidna> hard to do properly, to say the least
<rgreening> true.. the same issues had plagued windows too... last I used it. so it would be no different :)
<rgreening> agateau: OMG! indicator working much better now :)
<JontheEchidna> kmenuedit did get two crasher fixes for 4.3.2 though
<agateau> rgreening: party \o/
<agateau> rgreening: pushed fixed for the scrollbar bugs, btw
<JontheEchidna> back in a bit
<rgreening> cool. this is much better now agateau
<agateau> rgreening: need to release a new tarball, but since I am on limited-work mode (aka paternity leave) this will have to wait for tomorrow
<rgreening> agateau: np. For Lucid, we need to get akregator added in :)
<agateau> rgreening: I think I remember you mentionning this, yes :)
<agateau> kids want me now, have to go
<steveire> Does anyone know what version of the Akonadi server will be distributed with karmic?
<steveire> Seems that PasteHelper::paste has some bugs.
<steveire> oops.
<steveire> I don't get any sound when playing sounds in karmic. AFAICS nothing is muted. Are there known sound problems in it?
<Riddell> steveire: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi says 1.2.1-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> steveire: sound is working good here, the usual practice is to remove pulseaudio
<steveire> Aptitude tells me it's not installed already. I guess it's not installed by default?
<Riddell> no, only by gnome stuff should you install that later
<Riddell> we probably have a page on how to debug sound issues, dtchen is likely to know
<steveire> I notice that's not the latests Akonadi. I made a change in trunk recently that I'd like to see in karmic. Will that version be updated if we make a new release? I'm not sure how distros handle the kdesupport stuff.
<Riddell> steveire: we take our version from http://download.akonadi-project.org/
<Riddell> steveire: if you have a patch we can add that easily enough
<steveire> It will be in the next tagged/released version anyway I guess.
<Riddell> steveire: a new version would work too but it would have to be strictly bugfixes only as we're in deep feature freeze
<Riddell> steveire: but it would have to be toot sweet, we release in three weeks
<JontheEchidna> final freeze is in about a week too
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> steveire: but give us the patch and a good description of what it does and we'll get it in
<steveire> http://websvn.kde.org:80/trunk/kdesupport/akonadi/server/src/handler/fetchhelper.cpp?r1=1032262&r2=1032261&pathrev=1032262
<steveire> It makes the closing brace of a literal be followed by CRLF instead of just LF
<Riddell> a patch so simple even I can understand it :)
<steveire> The code in kdepimlibs/akonadi already handles both cases, but a stricter imap parser requires that it is CRLF
<Riddell> there was me worried it would need some kdepim genius to read it
<JontheEchidna> "the kdepim runes say..."
<steveire> Well the patch is so simple it's dangerous. Don't underestimate the simple ones.
<steveire> Are there patches in kubuntu for kdepimlibs/akonadi?
<JontheEchidna> iirc those are pretty pristine
<Riddell> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-members/kdepimlibs/ubuntu/files/head%3A/debian/  nothing in kdepimlibs
<JontheEchidna> for akonadi we only have what debian patched
<Riddell> yep http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/patches/
 * Riddell adds steveire's patch to akonadi
<steveire> Oh, sorry, not kdepimlibs/akonadi. Are there any to the server? As long as server/src/imapsteamparser.cpp ::hasLiteral looks something like : http://dpaste.com/104337/ it's all good.
 * steveire does an apt-get source to check
<Riddell> steveire: no patches to the server, just the ones to the build system at http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/patches/
<steveire> Ok, the hasLiteral there should be fine anyway. Cheers.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could we get a sync for soundkonverter? Debian picked up a fix we made to our packages and it'd be nice to have it autosync next cycle
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ok
<Riddell> steveire: but we still need your patch?
<steveire> Yep
<steveire> I was just checking that the end that reads the data does not expect the buggy behaviour.
<Riddell> steveire: there's no such file fetchhelper.cpp in akonadi 1.2.1
<Riddell> looks like it's fetch.cpp
<steveire> Yes, line 332 it seems.
<Riddell> steveire: groovy, uploaded
<steveire> Cool. I'll test when it comes back down the pipes.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: sync done
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<ScottK> davmor2: Thanks for noticing.  Respining KNE now.
<Riddell> ScottK: did the netbook discussion on kde-promo get anywhere?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  I got some feedback that I need to digest and send out some proposed info to Kubuntu Devel.
<ScottK> Having the click through warning come back was part of the results from that discussion.
<Riddell> yeah that's on my todo
<Riddell> anyone left on jaunty?
<Nightrose2> Riddell: me
<Riddell> Nightrose2: could you test plasma-widget-networkmanagement ?
<ScottK> Riddell: My wife and kid's computers are Jaunty, so if it's something low risk I can try it (they are both 4.2.4.)
<Riddell> Nightrose2: from https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<ScottK> (those are both desktops though, so no wireless)
<Riddell> ScottK: best to test wireless
<Nightrose2> Riddell: i left my netbook at university :/
<Nightrose2> can only test on desktop
<Riddell> well desktop is better than nothing
<Nightrose2> k
<Nightrose2> anything I should check for?
 * ScottK needs to go run errands so perhaps a bit later
<Riddell> Nightrose2: if it connects to the network :)
<Riddell> Nightrose2: you'll need to run "knetworkmanager"
<Riddell> and quit the plasma applet
<Nightrose2> already running that
 * Nightrose2 downloads package
<rickspencer3eee> Riddell: I saw some bug mail about bug 443335 ... if you implemented the page that the default home page searches as a configurable option, that = brilliant
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443335 in kdebase "point Kubuntu default home page to Google Custom Search and include proper identifier" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443335
<Riddell> call me brilliant baby
<rickspencer3eee> this is just for the search box embedded in that page, right?
<Riddell> yes
<rickspencer3eee> Riddell is brilliant :)
<Nightrose2> we knew that already ;-)
<ScottK> Riddell: Don't forget you were going to announce it ....
<Nightrose2> but he probably likes to hear it from time to time :D
<ScottK> (brilliant, but with a long TODO)
<Riddell> ScottK: I have a blog planned, or would you prefer kubuntu-devel ?
<rickspencer3eee> I can only imagine the blog title:
<rickspencer3eee> rickspencer3, evil desktop overlord, forces crass commercial features into sweet community distro
<rickspencer3eee> his email address is:
<rickspencer3eee> his home phone number is:
<rickspencer3eee> :)
<Riddell> anybody left on hardy?
<Nightrose2> rickspencer3eee: ohh Riddell wouldn't be _that_ mean ;-)
<Nightrose2> he'd be more snealy
<Nightrose2> *sneaky
<davmor2> ScottK: it was cronjob that noticed ;) I just read it and thought WTF!
<txwikinger_work> hardy?
<Nightrose2> Riddell: i need to update to 4.3.2 first
<Nightrose2> that will take a while
<txwikinger_work> I might have a server HD somewhere with hardy on it :D
<Riddell> it was a long shot
 * txwikinger_work did a do-release-upgrade last night
<txwikinger_work> the only problem was openoffice
<rgreening> calling rickspencer3eee evil would be like calling Gumby satan. rickspencer3eee is more like cheer bear :)
<markey> hmm, what does this mean:
<markey> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_chromium-daily_ppa_ubuntu_dists_karmic_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<markey> can I remove the Chromium PPA now?
<tsimpson> markey: it means that you have that repository repeated somewhere in your sources
<Riddell> ScottK: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu-netbook-intro.txt
<markey> tsimpson: sure, but I've checked, it's not repeated
<markey> it's why I'm wondering :)
<Riddell> markey: not hidden in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is it?
<tsimpson> check in /etc/apt/sources.list and in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<markey> ah, ok
<markey> indeed
<markey> chromium-daily-ppa-karmic.list
<markey> where does this come from?
<tsimpson> it may come from a package/script if not from you
<markey> ok
<markey> so I can remove the other custom PPA for Chromium I guess
<tsimpson> yeah
<markey> thanks
<markey> is there any chance that ubuntu might one day a technique for hot-swapping kernels?
<markey> the reboots are my greatest issue with kubuntu currently
<markey> there's KSplice for hotswapping
<markey> one day use*
<markey> you basically have to reboot every day when using a pre-release
<markey> you could argue, "but it's a pre-release!"
<markey> but more and more people are doing this
<Riddell> you can ignore the reboot notification?
<markey> they make my feel like I'm being naughty :)
<markey> like I'm ignoring something important
<Riddell> I'll turn it into a noticiation one day which you can click "yay or nay" on
 * Riddell patches kdelibs for dfaure again
<tsimpson> I have heard of ways for hot-swapping a kernel, but I'm not sure how well tested/robust it is and what any consequences are (if any)
<markey> not sure about the robustness
<JontheEchidna> speaking of notifications, does anybody want to test my new notifier? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+junk/update-helper-notifier
<markey> they were intended for servers, so I assume it's robust
<JontheEchidna> testing/code review welcome
<markey> anyway, brb, reboot ;)
<JontheEchidna> it still needs to keep track of what upgrade hooks it's diplayed and there is a problem with the upgrade hook notifications coming up twice, but otherwise it notifies of needed reboots, apport crashes and upgrade hooks
<JontheEchidna> ...and I need to figure out how to get running upgrade hook commands working
<markey> also, is there a way to disable Apport completely?
<markey> I've followed all the guides on the net
<Riddell> markey: rm /etc/default/apport
<markey> but there still comes a ksudo when something crashes, for Apport
<markey> ok
<JontheEchidna> for that you can sudo apt-get remove apport-kde
<JontheEchidna> update-notifier-kde looks for the executable and notifies if is found to be present
<markey> ok cheers, did that
<JontheEchidna> you can test by: killall --signal SEGV systemsettings
<JontheEchidna> assuming systemsettings is open, of course ;-)
<markey> I know how to test it, thanks :)
<markey> works fine, now Dr Konqi comes up
<markey> I prefer it
 * JontheEchidna too
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if it'd be a good idea to have a checkbox in apport-kde that would disable apport and let dr konqi come in
<markey> I think so
<markey> that would be nice
<JontheEchidna> I'd be glad if we didn't use apport for crashes at all. It's not like we have enough people to triage all the upstream crashes we get for all of KDE.
<markey> well I can understand the desire to collect good crash information from users
<markey> but apport seems a bit.. cumbersome
<markey> Dr Konqi is nice and simple
<tsimpson> the problem is that Dr Konqi doesn't work without debugging symbols
<tsimpson> which are stripped from all packages
<JontheEchidna> half the time apport fails to retrace incomplete reports anyway
 * JontheEchidna is not a fan
<tsimpson> still better than 100% with no traces
<tsimpson> it's not perfect (or even good), but it's something
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: btw i fixed u-n-k to check /etc/default/apport
<JontheEchidna> when they do retrace, most of the time they are either already reported upstream or rot in Launchpad until the user doesn't feel like providing status updates anymore
<JontheEchidna> I mean, there have been a few times when apport-provided backtraces have lead to the resolution of an upstream bug
<yuriy> hmm if retracing is failing that needs to be fixed, do apport people know about this?
<JontheEchidna> I think I pinged pitti back in the 8.10 days, and things have gotten somewhat better
<JontheEchidna> it's still not reliable though
<yuriy> markey: can you elaborate on "cumbersome"?
<JontheEchidna> It's very hard if you just want to get a backtrace
<markey> yuriy: I just don't like it
<markey> I need the backtrace
<markey> as a developer
<markey> the rest is not of interest
<yuriy> so, as a developer. it's certainly very user oriented. what if we added a -with-crash-handler option to apps to reenable dr konqi for development?
<markey> yuriy: adding to that, Dr Konqi has always been a part of KDE
<markey> I don't think it's nice to disable it in Kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> Development releases aren't targetted at users, so why should the crash handler be? Dr. Konqi should fit the usecase of a distro tester and/or developer just fine
<JontheEchidna> Until we can build up a proper triage team that can handle all upstream crash reports in Kubuntu, I'd advocate not using apport for crash reporting in development releases, instead reporting them to KDE via Dr. Konqi
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: has it been a major burden?
<JontheEchidna> we have around 1.5 people trying to triage 4,000 bugs
<JontheEchidna> most of them are just pumpkins waiting around for upstream to fix that we wouldn't backport anyways
 * markey knows how hard this is, although Amarok gets much less than that
<yuriy> so there are actually fewer people triaging now than there were a year ago?
<markey> it's still a giant flood
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger triages when he can, and I am really the only full time triager
<JontheEchidna> recently nixternal has taken an interest
<sci> i can't resume using the "alt+shift+f12" shortcut for resume compositing mode
<sci> kubuntu 9.10 beta + update
<sci> it's bug?
<yuriy> markey: do you find downstream bugs a significant issue in b.k.o?
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: I didn't take an interest in triaging...just got bored one night :)
<JontheEchidna> we should get you bored more often
<markey> yuriy: depends on how they are reported. our biggest issues are dupes and missing debug symbols
<markey> the signal/noise ratio is very bad
<JontheEchidna> out of the 20 apport crashes in our bug tracker, 0 are upstream: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bugs?field.tag=apport-crash
<JontheEchidna> a lot of them may still be marked as private, meaning absolutely no work done at all
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: I think it's better that reports go through apport and LP for various reasons, including that upstreams don't get bugs that are ours and that apport is actively developed, as well as higher quality reports over all with auto retracing.  That's all good *if* we can handle the traffic, which we decided last summer we probably can and would try it out.  If that has changed, this should be reconsidered for Lucid @ UDS
<JontheEchidna> In the case of crashes, we rarely have downstream crashes
<JontheEchidna> definitely not worth piping every upstream bug through our system to grab
<JontheEchidna> for example, we have had about 1 or 2 crashes that were our fault through this whole cycle. The most recent one looked like every other apport report so I filed it upstream since the backtrace was good
<JontheEchidna> Turns out an indicator patch was causing kontact to crash on startup if you had search folders
<JontheEchidna> so it didn't stop it from getting reported upstream anyways, and the upstream bug got dupes from users anyways
<JontheEchidna> Most of what I do is find an upstream report for a bug a user has reported to launchpad, then close it when we release a KDE release with a fix
<yuriy> i'll write up a pros/cons thing for discussion at uds when i have time.  meanwhile, we should hold more bug days or something to recruit
<yuriy> the lack of manpower is the real problem
<JontheEchidna> in general, not just limited to bug manpower
<JontheEchidna> but then it's always been a problem...
<JontheEchidna> (in general, probably for every FOSS project)
<yuriy> sure in general, but that seems to have gotten worse
<yuriy> you are doing a great job and things are in great shape, but spreading the work would be ++
<JontheEchidna> of course :)
<JontheEchidna> we need new blood
<yuriy> so.. ideas for a bug day?
<yuriy> would hate to throw newbies at kdepim
<JontheEchidna> kdepim... that's a mess both here and upstream. upstream constantly has bugdays for that one
<JontheEchidna> amarok could use some love
<JontheEchidna> it has almost as many bugs as kdebase
<yuriy> ok so say we hold one, tentatively next wednesday if i make the page over the weekend, and you and apachelogger throttle a little -- try to mentor more than do and see what/who we get
<rgreening> Im for helping with bugs... problem is I just don't know how to properly tag half the time...
<rgreening> we need some docs, taining/tutorial/refresher and then hold regular bug days.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ^
<Nightrose> pkg-kde-tools is being held back by apt - if i tell it to install it wants to remove thos: apport-retrace build-essential cdbs debhelper devscripts dpkg-dev lintian ubuntu-dev-toolstrace
<Nightrose> anyone know what's up there?
<Mamarok> ok, two problems:
<Mamarok> there is no splash screen in Amarok 2.2 final and everytime I change desktop there is an animation, where can I get rid of that?
<bmunger> yea the animation is annoying
<Mamarok> erxtremely, it's huge and stays for 2 seconds everytime I switch
<JontheEchidna> Tonio__: ^do you know where that is?
<bmunger> the other part of the multiple desktops is that it affects the cube desktop effect if the pager has the desktops layout in 2x2.. it messes up.  if you set it to 1x4 it works as it should, but it takes more taskbar space
<Quintasan|Szel> hiho
<rgreening> o/
<apachelogger> yo
<JontheEchidna> \o
<ScottK> Riddell: I think the blog is good, but that you should send mail to Kubuntu Devel/Users to point people at it.
<yuriy> :O why are they upgrading core X stuff now
<ScottK> Because this is when it was ready.
<rgreening> yay
<rgreening> \o/ me was waiting for it
 * JontheEchidna sees if he can stop using vesa now
<rgreening> Intel 2.9.0 drm 2.4.14 Mesa 7.6 whee
<rgreening> Now I can try the Unigine demo on my intel
<rgreening> nope. Unigine still no work with latest X updates.. I think it needs kernel 2.6.32
<rgreening> dang
<JontheEchidna> intel still broken on my machine
<rgreening> broken in what way?
<JontheEchidna> drm fails to do some shit, results in it using a software rasterizer that is slower than vesa
<rgreening> ouch
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Bug reported, I assume?
<JontheEchidna> reporting now, for one reason or another I have not been able to so far
<JontheEchidna> whether it be any form of apport failure or not having the proper logs
<ScottK> OK, well the Ubuntu X guys are really focused on bug reports right now, so this is a good time.
<yuriy> yeah mine seems a little strange. just upgraded (including to 4.3.2) and i get the nvidia logo, then terminal for a while, then ksplash
 * Lure thinks it is funny to see kubuntu's but triage overlord not submitting his own bugs
 * JontheEchidna blames apport
<JontheEchidna> and also due to the nature of the bug it's quite hard to get info without losing sanity
<Lure> JontheEchidna: I have just installed apport-gtk for the time -kde was not working - apport-gtk is preffered anyhow
<JontheEchidna> for a while there apport-cli was busted too
<JontheEchidna> I did file a bug report for that ;-)
<ScottK> Any volunteers to go talk to upstream abou the patch in Bug #432521?  Ubuntu X people are officially too busy.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432521 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "kdm does not restart X server (that crashed on logout)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432521
<DarkwingDuck> Hey guys, there was no changes to netbook was there?
<DarkwingDuck> I'm having an issue where my icons in the menu and my favs have vanished
<JontheEchidna> hmm... kdeqt.po only fixes part of the menu shortcuts in kde apps
<JontheEchidna> I suppose non-Qt-standard shortcuts wouldn't come from kdeqt.po
<JontheEchidna> w/ latest langpack updates knetworkmanager is fully translated :)
<Riddell> yay
<JontheEchidna> no luck with kpackagekit yet
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: did you get any reply from dpm or arne?
<JontheEchidna> not yet
<JontheEchidna> "Shift" for keyboard shortcuts seems untranslated still. I can't tell if the others would be since crtl and alt are the same in spanish and english
<JontheEchidna> it shows up translated in both kdelibs and kdeqt so I have no clue why it isn't translated
<Nookie^> ryanakca: ping?
<ryanakca> Nookie^: pong
<Riddell> neversfelde: did koffice get anywhere?
<Nookie^> ryanakca: i have discovered something with the counter
<Nookie^> if u press on it then the page will update
<Nookie^> but then it's not getting in correct place back again
<Nookie^> can u remove the link in the counter then it would not be clickable and the bug will be gone
<DarkwingDuck> This is too crazy
<ryanakca> Nookie^: Yes
<Nookie^> ryanakca: great!
<Mamarok> is the desktop changing animation Ku buntu specific or is this KDE?
<Riddell> Mamarok: which part?  the large popup arrow?
<JontheEchidna> there's an option for the popup in KWin's config, so it is upstream, but it's only on by default in Kubuntu
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: the popup?
<Mamarok> ok, as this is getting on my nerves, everytime I change desktop this animation shows up for two seconds
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ^that
<Riddell> I think it's Tonio_'s doing
<DarkwingDuck> It reminded me of the little dang paperclip that used to be in MS Office
<Mamarok> oh, and btw, do you guys know that System Settings is crashing all the time?
<Mamarok> it didn't in Jaunty with KDE 4.3.2
<Riddell> there's a crash in regional that should be fixed by now
<Riddell> I can't even work out how to get more than one virtual desktop to test it
<Mamarok> no, what happens is that the App gets "lost" the first time you start it and one has to kill systemsettings first to get it working
<Mamarok> and the regional is fixed, yes
<Mamarok> still, I have to try twice to have systemsettings working, with a 'killall systemsettings' in between
<Mamarok> nut maybe I should just restart with that kernel revision of today
<Mamarok> but*
<Riddell> can't say I've heard of that system settings issue
<Riddell> it probably needs gdb to debug it
<Mamarok> hm, I will restart tomorrow and chek out
<Mamarok> hm, that animation is tenacious, can't get ridd of it, where in Kwin is that?
<Mamarok> really annoying, takes away 2 seconds of your time everytime
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: "popup desktop name on desktop switch" in the "Window Behavior" section
<valgaav> Mamarok : systemsettings works ok for me... on the other hand I'm stuck with english kde no metter what I do :P
<JontheEchidna> for some reason it was unchecked. I guess the kcm doesn't read the config value?
<JontheEchidna> valgaav: the langpack builders ran out of space and shipped mostly-empty language packs. Updates should be available in the very near future if they aren't already available
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: well, that's not even there, I don't have desktop effects activated
<JontheEchidna> it's not a desktop effect, it's in the first section of the "Window Behavior" module
<valgaav> yeah I found a fixed launchpad bug about it so I thought it should work already
<Mamarok> that's deactivated here
<JontheEchidna> right, that's a bug with the config module
<JontheEchidna> click it twice then hit apply, and the animation of doom should go away
<Mamarok> oh, it's actually the "Desktop navigation wraps around" option
<Tonio_> Mamarok: any problem with desktop changing animation ?
<Mamarok> Tonio_: that should really be deactivated, I switch desktop and once I have swithced I get that animation for 2 seconds
<Mamarok> takes unnecessary time from my work
<Tonio_> Mamarok: which one ? the window that appears with an arrow in it ?
<Mamarok> Tonio_: yes, that one, it's "Desktop navigation wraps around" in the Windows Behaviour
<Tonio_> it's only half a second here, and nobody appart from you complained about that....
<yuriy> i did notice it's a little annoying
<yuriy> but it's not up for 2 seconds either
<Tonio_> Mamarok: the thing is I think it's nice fopr most people
<Mamarok> well, it appears onyl *after* the switch is done, and lasts for, well let's say one second, still annoying
<Tonio_> Mamarok: only half a second here....
<Mamarok> annoying notheless
<yuriy> umm i just shut down and my screen turned a very interesting purple color
<Tonio_> Mamarok: not that I don't want to disable this... but it looks like most people are happy with this
<Mamarok> Tonio_: I don't see the point of it neither, since those people who use more than two destops (I use 8) know where their stuff lays
<Tonio_> Mamarok: I'd like to get more opinions on that point before makng a decision
<Mamarok> might be usefull for noobs, but only in the beginning
<yuriy> Tonio_: was the idea to help people new to multiple desktops get the ida?
<yuriy> idea
<Tonio_> yuriy: yep that the point
<Tonio_> notifying them so that they know they are changing desktop
 * Tonio_ thinks he'd better go sleep and discuss all of this tomorow :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do you know if there's a bug for packagekit translations being broken?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: there is, sec
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 425373
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425373 in ubuntu-translations "Wrong translation catalogue filename (KPackageKit)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425373
<ScottK> Riddell: Quassel now has Dr. Konqi support which translates to apport support on Kubuntu.  I'll upload something soonish
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-09
<Mamarok> nini everyone
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm surprised it didn't before
<Riddell> sweet dreams Mamarok
<Riddell> yuriy: did you ask pitti about keeping apport on for some apps?
<yuriy> Riddell: no i haven't. right now I don't think using it is a good idea actually -- there are two crashes and a hang in apport-kde, one we can't fix and one can't reproduce but have many reports
<yuriy> this pykde thing is a real bugger because it effects most of our pykde stuff
<ScottK> Riddell: It used it's own internal crash handler before (which it will still use if it's built without KDE support)
 * Riddell blogs http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4074
<Riddell> yuriy: what's the issue with getting userconfig upstream?
<yuriy> procrastination, mostly
<yuriy> what's the best way to import something from bzr to svn?
<Riddell> svn add and ignore the history is what I tend to do
<Riddell> just point to the bzr archive in the comment
<yuriy> well... that's one way to do it I guess. is it reasonable to then keep bzr as the main dev branch or would people not like that?
<Riddell> it could be like system-config-printer-kde where it's developed in bzr when KDE is in freezes
<rgreening> Riddell: arora doesn't do java which was a showstopper as well :) (as I read yer blog mr evil genius') :P
<JontheEchidna> tbh konq sucks a java too
<JontheEchidna> *at java
<rgreening> but it runs
<rgreening> arora doesnt support period at this point
<rgreening> needs new webkit
<JontheEchidna> also, our translations aren't as good as upstream's yet
<JontheEchidna> almost, but not quite there yet
<Riddell> i should add the kdeqt issue to my bugs to watch for release
<yuriy> actually firefox sucks at java too. i usually end up using FF/windows. which sucks at java too in that it hard hangs the whole system sometimes, but at least works most of the time
<JontheEchidna> The kdeqt pot fixes a few issues, but instances "Shift" in menu shortcuts are still untranslated in spanish
<JontheEchidna> "Shift" being translated in both kdeqt.po and kdelibs4.po
<Riddell> it's possible that java just sucks
<yuriy> eh beats flash
 * rgreening agrees with Riddell
<DarkwingDuck> hmmm...
<DarkwingDuck> Hey guys
<DarkwingDuck> The beta download...
<DarkwingDuck> kpackagekit will not allow you to download updates
<DarkwingDuck> It states that you do not have the priviladges.
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: known issue, apt-get install kdebase-workspace-bin  on the command line should fix it
<DarkwingDuck> I know that. I am just surprised that this hasn't been added to the .iso so people downloading wont run into it.
<Riddell> we can't add to an ISO
<DarkwingDuck> ?
<DarkwingDuck> ok
 * Riddell snoozes
<ScottK> I'd appreciate it if people could look at Bug 446826 and chime in if they have any bright ideas.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446826 in plasma-netbook "Plasma-netbook blank screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446826
<ScottK> That and a big chunk of the icons are missing for the netbook app launcher
<lex79> ScottK: kdeadmin is still 4.3.1 in main
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeadmin
<lex79> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdeadmin/ubuntu
<ScottK> Ooops
<lex79> yes, oops :)
<ScottK> Once I get the netbook launcher figured out I'll look into uploading that one too.
<lex79> ok
<ScottK> Unless nixternal gets to it before I do.
<ScottK> lex79: When you have an unreleased changelog entry like you did in this case, combine it with yours.  I've fixed it up and so you can check what I did.
<ScottK> lex79: Was it you working on Qt 4.5.3?  Debian fixed there's.
<lex79> ScottK: I'm building now :)
<ScottK> Great.
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone around?
<DarkwingDuck> Need help pin-pointing something
<lex79> oh, forgot to merge harald's changelog, thanks
<ScottK> Hey DarkwingDuck.  Looks like I've got the same problem you do.
<DarkwingDuck> It's the right side that is missing
<shtylman> you know... I used to look at the days countdown until release and wait with anticipation
<shtylman> now I look at the days countdown and go ... oh jesus. .. not enough time!
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> You know, that gentlebot in the Krita announcement is pretty sweet
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Any ideas about what might have changed in 4.3.2 to cause several catagories and a bunch of apps to go missing from the netbook app launcher?
<JontheEchidna> not off the top of my head. lemme check the changelog and see if anything jumps out
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> The kind of odd thing is the stuff went missing today, not on tuesday
<JontheEchidna> mm, nothing in the changelog jumps out as suspicious
<ScottK> Weird.  Well we got two people with it.
<ScottK> Shoot got it back.
<lex79> ScottK: I uploaded qt in bzr
<ScottK> Toggled compositing off and then on
<yuriy> ok... w/e i was going to get done over the weekend.. not happening
<ScottK> lex79: OK.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think it's kwin's fault.
<ScottK> If I toggle effects off/on then the missing apps reappear, but if if I switch to a different app list and then back, the problem recurs until I toggle compositing again.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: Bug launched
<lex79> ScottK: only note, I removed in 4.3.2 libxcomposite-dev and libxdamage-dev from kdeplasma-addons, I added in 4.3.0 for building lancelot compositing, but no need now. Maybe cause your bug?
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Do you get stuff back temporariliy if you toggle effects
<ScottK> lex79: Perhaps.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: Yes
<DarkwingDuck> wee
<ScottK> lex79: Would you be up for making a PPA build with that put back?
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: but then kdeinit4 crashed instantly
<lex79> ScottK: wich ppa?
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Same here, but just the first time i tried it.
<ScottK> It's not a solution, but it's a good hint.
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I'll add a comment to my bug.
<DarkwingDuck> Did you get the bug?
<DarkwingDuck> URL?
 * JontheEchidna notes that whenever apport says kdeinit4 crashes, it's almost never kdeinit4 but a child process
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: I did
<ScottK> Looking at it now.
<ScottK> lex79: PPA of your choice. How about kubuntu-members (it's currently unused.
<lex79> ok
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: You want me to add the comment with Desktop effects or do you want to do it?
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: I'm adding that.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: here is the bug I filed for the crash: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/446910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446910 in kde4libs "kdeinit4 crashed with signal 7 in KPixmapCache::Private::mmapFile()" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> lex79: kdeadmin uploaded.  Thank you for noticing.
<JontheEchidna> that crash has been around for a while, and unfortunately became more common in 4.3 even after a supposed fix from upstream^
<lex79> it happens here several times when toggle effects
<lex79> uploaded here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+archive/ppa
<DarkwingDuck> Be back in a few
<ScottK> lex79: Thanks.
<lex79> no problem
<ScottK> lex79: qt4-x11 looks sensible.  I'll upload that shortly.
<lex79> ok, hope it fixed :)
<ScottK> lex79: It's uploaded.  Me too.
<lex79> build finished in ppa
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> lex79: Which binary did those go in?
<lex79> I think in plasma-dataengines-addons
<ScottK> I just upgraded to whatever was in the PPA, so we'll see
<ScottK> Nope.  Didn't fix it.
<ScottK> Thanks for trying though.
<lex79> oh :(
<lex79> uhm qt4 ftbs on lpia, same issue there was last upload
<ScottK> Argh.
 * ScottK gives up and goes to bed.
<ScottK> Good night.
<lex79> night
<Nightrose> Riddell: network manager seems to work ok here (sorry got distracted last night :()
<fabo> someone could enlight me on qt and the no-separate-debug-info changes ?
<fabo> I wonder how debug packages can be generated as default build is release and debug isn't passed.
<fabo> Riddell: ^^^ somebody to hint ? I would like to merge it for Qt 4.6
<fabo> Riddell: well, forget it. I understand the trick -> strip
<Tonio__> JontheEchidna: ping ?
<Tonio__> JontheEchidna: the patch works :)
<Tonio__> haha
<Riddell> fabo: yeah it's just stripped like any other library
<Riddell> fabo: do you know what the issue is with our current build failure? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33338574/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.qt4-x11_4.5.3-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> Riddell: Any thoughts on Bug 446905?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446905 in plasma-netbook "Missing applications on desktop launcher" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446905
<ScottK> It seems kwin related to me since it's affected by toggling effects.
<mgraesslin> ScottK: do you have a screenshot of that?
<Riddell> I don't see how compositing could affect that
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I can make one.
<Riddell> it's all within one plasma window
<mgraesslin> sometimes Plasma has problems when compositing is turned off
<mgraesslin> but the icons shouldn't be affected
<ScottK> http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/kne_missing.png
<ScottK> Maybe compositing was a red herring.  Today toggling it didn't do anything
<Riddell> that has icons in it
<ScottK> Not all of them
<ScottK> System is missing
<ScottK> Here's the internet section: http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/kne_internet.png
<ScottK> It's missing a bunch, including konqueor (which I manually added to my favorites section to show it still exists)
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^
<mgraesslin> strange
<mgraesslin> but shouldn't be related to Compositing
<ScottK> Last night I could get them to reappear for a bit by toggling compositing.
<ScottK> No idea what that means.
<Tonio_> hum knetworkmanager doesn't handle my eth0 carad properly....
<Tonio_> is that know regression ?
<Tonio_> stays locked on "ifupdown (eth0)"
<Tonio_> sorry disconnected... so am I the only one with a problem with knm and eth0 ?
<fabo> Riddell: I have the same issue (rc bug reported). Only reproducible on buildds. It builds fine on pbuilder. I'm digging into the issue since yesterday. My first attempt to fix the issue failed.
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes you're the only one (that I know of)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kk :)
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: sweet
<dpm> JontheEchidna, sorry for not having responded to your e-mail on kubuntu-devel earlier re: kpackagekit. I can try to sort out the domain name now. What's the source package name?
<JontheEchidna> dpm: kpackagekit :)
<dpm> that's an easy one, then :)
<JontheEchidna> yep
<dpm> JontheEchidna, I'm going to change the domain name from 'KPackageKit' to 'kpackagekit'. Is that the correct domain name now, is there anything else needed?
<JontheEchidna> dpm: that's correct. let me do a quick check to see if anything else needs done
<JontheEchidna> knetworkmanager's config dialog strangely got translations, so that's good
<dpm> JontheEchidna, ok, I've changed the domain name now
<JontheEchidna> thx
<JontheEchidna> dpm: ok, that should be all that I know about that needs changing
<dpm> JontheEchidna, great, thanks a lot
<m4v> I want to check, 'cause I just updated to 9.10 beta and I lost ccmake, is ccmake missing?
<Riddell> it's in cmake-gui
<Riddell> cmake-curses-gui
<m4v> ah, thanks Riddell
<random_> hi...i've got a question..
<random_> the program updater says to me that i have to install 10 updates, but if i type in the konsole apt-get ... upgrade, it says that they can't be upgraded..
<random_> these packages are kdebase-workspace-bin kdebase-workspace-data kdebase-workspace-kgreet-plugins
<random_>   kdm kubuntu-desktop linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<random_>   plasma-dataengines-workspace plasma-widgets-workspace
<rgreening> random_: dist-upgrade probably.... cause it needs to remove or add something new
<rgreening> I think kpackagekit may be doing that automatically now
<rgreening> 'may'
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> kpackagekit can add new stuff on upgrades, just not remove
<random_> kpackagekit doesn't work at all..xD
<JontheEchidna> it should be working with the latest updates
<rgreening> it does...
<dantti> yet
<random_> ok dist-upgrade works..:)
<rgreening> just not always at 100% of what is required
<rgreening> :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: the qt fix works :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: there is only one problem... you need to drag twice for it to work.. for each app
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I have a build in the run to fix this...
<dantti> aptcc already can remove your packages, and hopefully in a few time will show debconf
<dantti> random_: ah, and it's not kpackagekit fault.
<JontheEchidna> right, I should say packagekit can't remove packages on upgrades
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: 1 year of tracking... and it's almost done :)
<JontheEchidna> dantti: would you happen to know whether it's a frontend or backend thing to be able to show warnings for unauthenticated packages before they're installed?
<JontheEchidna> right now it's more like "punk'd! you installed an unauthenticated package"
<JontheEchidna> since the warning shows after the installation is complete
<dantti> JontheEchidna: backend thing, if it's Pk 0.4.x there is no other way, if it's Pk 0.5.x a dialog show be show (aptcc does this) if it's not showing then it's a backend missing feature
<JontheEchidna> dantti: thanks. here's to hoping for a speedy policykit-1 frontend then :)
<txwikinger_work> rgreening: do-release-upgrade had a problem with openoffice
<rgreening> txwikinger_work: what error?
<txwikinger_work> rgreening: A cyclic dependency with openoffice.org-filters-binfilters or something like that
<rgreening> dunno.. JontheEchidna any ideas?
<JontheEchidna> I don't know OOo stuff :(
 * rgreening neither
<rgreening> shtylman: might...
<Kubuntiac> Are we going to see a bootsplash for Kubuntu 9.10 now feature/artwork freeze have passed?
<Riddell> we really should have an FAQ about that
<Kubuntiac> That would be nice... :)
<Kubuntiac> And the short answer is?
<Riddell> the idea is that X starts so quickly you don't need a splash, a splash would just delay things more
<Riddell> whether this works in practice is unclear
<Kubuntiac> lol
<Kubuntiac> I wonder how quickly would be quickly "enough"? I seem to remember 10 seconds bandied around somewhere...
<neversfelde> Riddell: currently working on koffice, I was not at home yesterday, so I am a little bit late
<fabo> Riddell: I have a fix, not tested yet. Drop -fast to generate all Makefiles including the bootstrap.
<fabo> if you could test on buildd, let me know.
<Riddell> fabo: sure I put put it into a PPA
<fabo> on my side, I try to have a buildd access as I can't reproduce in pbuilder
<fabo> otherwise, I merged the debug stuff in my 4.6-stable branch
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> gosh, emacs just started up with oxygen icons, spooky
<Riddell> --MARK--
<nixternal> good morning
<nixternal> Riddell: emacs -nw
<Riddell> shtylman: what's the status of your openoffice file dialogue fixes getting into our packages?
<ScottK> Someone highlight me please.  I think MI might work in Quassel now.
<davmor2> ScottK: Loser
<Riddell> hi ScottK
<Riddell> ScottK: don't listen to davmor2, he's from wolverhampton
<ScottK> Yes, of course.
<ScottK> Seems to work.
<Riddell> yay
<davmor2> hey you lose if it works and you lose if it doesn't.  Lose if it does cause you have no excuse for missing messages, lose if it does because it doesn't :P
<davmor2> second should be doesn't
<ScottK> Please ping me again.
<Riddell> pin ScottK
<davmor2> ScottK: Ping
<ScottK> Ouch
<Riddell> honk ScottK
<ScottK> One more time please.
<Riddell> toot ScottK
<Riddell> ahoy ScottK
<Riddell> awooga ScottK
<ScottK> Thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: We still have the focus stealing prevention problem that agateau was going to work on.
<ScottK> Also It doesn't seem to collect anything if you have Quassel in focus, but are in another channel.
<Riddell> ScottK: agateau just did a new plasma-widget-indicatordisplay, dunno if that's related
<Riddell> presumably not, that would need to be quassel patches
<ScottK> I think it would be in Quassel.
<Sput> ScottK: those are different types of notifications (focused/nonfocused)
<Sput> maybe you have configurered them differently?
<Sput> I think by default we don't notify if Quassel is focused
<ScottK> Not by default, but it's a nice option.
<ScottK> Since MI doesn't have options, it might be good if it just did it.
<ScottK> I'd really like it if the focus prevention stealing thing got fixed though as that would help both MI and regular notification uses.
<lex79> JontheEchidna: are you working on qtcurve?new upstream release
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I haven't done anything yet, it's all yours
<JontheEchidna> just make sure to get both kde and gtk styles ;-)
<lex79> :P ok, we need FFe for both
<Riddell> lex79: do we want/need it?
<Sput> ScottK: aaah, I see, so it's configured in your KNotification stuff, but MI ignores that setting?
<lex79> upstream seems fixed many issue http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/QtCurve+%28KDE4%2C+KDE3%2C+%26+Gtk2+Theme%29?content=40492
<ScottK> Yes
<Sput> k
<Riddell> lex79: only worrying thing there is "2. Config files now stored under $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/qtcurve (e.g. ~/.config/qtcurve)" do you know if it copies over old configs?
<lex79> dunno, I should testing
<lex79> well IoI in gtk2-engines-qtcurve < 0.68 the config file is stored in ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4, in 0.68 version is stored in ~/.config/qtcurve.gtk-icons, in 0.69 version is stored in ~/.config/qtcurve/gtk-icons
<lex79> but seems not problem and all works very well
<lex79> Riddell: ^^^
<lex79> http://pastebin.ca/1607440
<Riddell> lex79: this all sounds like troubling considering the mess we already have in /usr/bin/startkde
<ScottK> Perhaps better to get it overwith now instead of having a location switch in both Karmic and Lucid
<lex79> ScottK: I can put it to ppa for testing for now
<Riddell> I can't even understand what the stuff in startkde currently does
<yuriy> let's get rid of the stuff you don't understand and see if it magically gets uber fast :P
<lex79> uploaded in ppa
<lex79> yuriy: IoI
<Riddell> neversfelde: I've uploaded wv2_0.4.1 to kubuntu-ppa/experimental incase koffice people want to use it, but I don't think we can do anything with it for karmic since koffice 1 won't work with it
<neversfelde> Riddell: k, I think the new support for ms office files need it and I had plans to backport it myself
<neversfelde> although I haven't tested it ,yet
<lex79> ScottK: I'm going to building qt4 again :)
<ScottK> Good luck
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about startkde, we should consider putting all our changes in a script we can ship with KDS, and only include it in startkde
<Tonio_> Riddell: cleaner and would avoid reworking the patch + rebuild startkde so often....
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't you think ?
<Tonio_> too late for karmic, but on the long term....
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: patched qt shoul be testable in an hour
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I probably won't be there, but feel free to test if you want :)
<Tonio_> hum should we go with latest kdenlive ? it's supposed to fix several issues, but on the other side, requires a hudge amount of work...
<Tonio_> packaging latest mlt and mlt++, and so on...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd like your opinion since writing an FFE for this might need everal hours of packaging....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think we should go for it
<ScottK> Tonio_: kdenlive I think we want the latest
<ScottK> Tonio_: Also, no more mlt++, it's part of mlt now.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I think so, so I'll do all the stuff
<ScottK> Since it's Universe, vorian can bless it.
<Tonio_> ScottK: since when ?
<Tonio_> 0.4.5 ?
<ScottK> I don't recall the version, but during this cycle.
<Tonio_> ho no you mean the same source package... right
<ScottK> Yes
<Tonio_> ScottK: ok so that means 2 FFE
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'll do that tomorrow morning then... no time today
<ScottK> I'd go with one FFe affecting two packages.
<Tonio_> hum no other packages depend on mlt, so that's right
<Tonio_> ScottK: mlt is already in debian, that'll help :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: ok I'll go for that then...
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: Did you find a perm fix?
<DarkwingDuck> Our temp fix isn't working anymore lol
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Nope.  And flipping compositing off/on doesn't help me either
<ScottK> I tried reinstalling plasma-netbook and also recompiling it with 4.3.2.
<DarkwingDuck> Nothing?
<DarkwingDuck> It worked once last night then nothing.
<lex79> ftbs again, http://pastebin.ca/1607647
<lex79> oh, ok http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-kde/qt4-x11.git;a=commitdiff;h=5c6de5fc91ec14181b3ba8e750d441d47f593f4a :)
<Tonio_> lex79: that's really a nightmare, since it builds correctly in a PPA :(
<Tonio_> also works in pbuilder
<Tonio_> lex79: see https://edge.launchpad.net/~tonio/+archive/ppa/+build/1284210
<lex79> yes :( I'm going to try the fabo's fix
<Tonio_> lex79: I got no pb with the same source package that fails in the archives...
<Tonio_> lex79: maybe the build log will help you to figure out what happens...
<Tonio_> btw reboot time for me, I have to make sure, my qt fix works, so rebooting is better :)
<lex79> thanks Tonio_
<Tonio_> lex79: you're welcome
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ping
<fabo> lex79: no need to. riddell has a running ppa build with the fix.
<fabo> and afaics, the fix worked :D
<lex79> fabo: ok
<fabo> https://launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ppa/+build/1284770
<fabo> btw, you looked at the wrong branch :) the one you pointed is the 4.6 work ;)
<lex79> yes I know, but without -fast and without -no-separate-debug-info is still ftbs, see http://pastebin.ca/1607647
<lex79> so I looked for the fix in 4.6 git:)
<fabo> lex79: drop -fast only for 4.5.3
<fabo> -no-separate-debug-info is needed for 4.5 and 4.6
<fabo> your ftbfs is something different from the bootstrap issue
<lex79> yes
<JontheEchidna> any core-dev around that can sponsor konversation from bzr?
<neversfelde> File koffice_2.0.83-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc mentioned in the changes has a checksum mismatch
<neversfelde> what's the problem here?
<JontheEchidna> vorian: bug 432725
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432725 in kmymoney2 "[FFe] New upstream release (kmymoney2 1.0.2)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432725
<neversfelde> mhh, seems that it was an upload problem
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: cursors are working here :)
<shtylman> Riddell: some of them have already been incorporated, another patch will go out to ccheney this weekend that addresses a few more of the bugs
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-10
<odla> is it a known bug that firefox 3.5 in karmic has enormous fonts with qtcurve by default?
<JontheEchidna> looks fine here
<odla> hmm ... for raleigh the fonts look fine just not for qtcurve
<lex79> odla: on fresh install?
<odla> lex79: on live cd
<lex79> yes, JontheEchidna I remember now, there was that problem on a fresh install
<odla> lex79: so it should be resolved if i install it and get my box current?
<lex79> but looks fine here too
<odla> maybe wrong dpi?
<lex79> odla: try to change the kde font in system settings and back to default again
<odla> ok
<lex79> and try to change the size of fonts, I remember something like this...
<odla> ok it looks better ... still not the same size font but at least it's not like 16 pt
<odla> also ... related perhaps ... the name of my location on the weather plasmoid is too big for the plasmoid ... i.e. i can't read the location as the fonts overlap one another
<Tscheesy_> Hi - after Jaunty Backports-ppa update yesterday - Hal did not find my Monitor anymore - there also was an icon-Package damaged.. running a new Karmic-Desktop now
<Tscheesy_> i810 - running fine though
<odla> lex79: nevermind ... fonts look great now .. thanks for your help ...
<Tscheesy_> there was a kernel-massage about missing kernel-module capacity or something alike
<lex79> odla: have you defult fonts in systemsettings now?
<odla> lex79: yes
<odla> but the weather plasmoid fonts still run over one another
<lex79> JontheEchidna: seems related to startkde script, qtcurve doesn't read the size of kde fonts. Maybe
<Tscheesy_> btw - i do have Fonts Problem in the fresh Karmic-Daly-Konsole - i modified the prompt earlier
<Tscheesy_> i have some blanks following the prompt
<JontheEchidna> ~np
<kubotu> dualscreenman is listening to "Explosive" by Bond [Classified, 2004]; see http://www.last.fm/user/dualscreenman for more
<jjesse> what's the do-release-upgrade command for upgrading from jaunty to karma while still in beta?
<ScottK> jjesse: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<jjesse> ScottK thanks
<ScottK> Nothing like getting to download ~20mb of KDE3 libs because it's the first KDE 3 app I've put on this machine and do it with airport wifi...
<claydoh> which app?
<jjesse> ouch
<jjesse> some airports actually have decent wifi in them believe it or not
<claydoh> non-updates apps must be getting fewer and fewer
<ScottK> kivio
<DarkwingDuck> there are slights from LA to San Fransisco have WiFi in the airplane itself :D
<DarkwingDuck> *flights
<ScottK> Yah.  Airplane fixed.  We get to board ....
<jjesse> most of the longer flights on delta have wifi
<jjesse> in fact delta has more wifi enbled planes then any other
 * micmord wonders if it's normal having "/.kde" and "/.config"
<Sput> well, .config is XDG standard
<Sput> but some programs and most of KDE prefer otherwise :)
 * Sput thinks .kde should move to .config/kde.org
<micmord> I have /.config/Trolltech.conf
<Sput> actually, I do have .config/kde.org
<Sput> phonon and systemsettings store their config there
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: aw fooey, I entirely failed to do konversation
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: uploaded
 * smarter waves
 * smarter just reinstalled his OS on a shiny new SSD
<Riddell> Sput: canonical has had customers who wonder why not all apps follow the xdg spec in using .config, and of course we point out that those are almost all apps which existed long before anyone thought of .config and it would be a troublesome hassle to move them for no real gain
<Riddell> smarter: SSD?
<smarter> Solid State Drive: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-state_drive
<smarter> these things are fast, grub->kdm takes between 5 and 10 seconds
<Riddell> at last, the fabled under 10 second boot!
<Riddell> although really it should be 10 seconds to working desktop
<smarter> I'll have to make better measurement, but my bios is probably responsible for a third of the boot time
<valgaav> untransalted parts of systemsettings in polish language is a bug to report ?
<Sput> Riddell: we used to have .quassel, but switched shortly before the 0.4 release (including some migration code... which I should probably remove at some point ;-))
<blueyed> How does KDE interfere with mouse buttons? when using an xterm session (or gnome), the middle mouse button works, with kde it won't (button 2 and 3 both trigger 9), pointer = 1 9 2 4 5 6 7 3 8
<blueyed> is "Button Order" meant to be grayed out in "Mouse settings" btw?
<blueyed> This happens with using "xinput set-button-map" in the same way: as long as I map the 2nd physical button to something greater than the third one, the third gets the same mapping as the second.
<blueyed> as said: this is kde specific.. what interferes here?
<blueyed> ok, grayed out, if you have a different xmodmap
<blueyed> will file a bug about this.. kdebase?
<blueyed> bug 448021
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448021 in kdebase "KDE interferes with mouse buttons: uses same mapping for second and third button, if second is mapped higher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448021
<astromme_> Hey I have a question about adding a patch to kdeplasma-addons to bugfix the rememberthemilk widget
<astromme_> rememberthemilk.com wasn't happy with how I was using their api key (specifically allowing users to log in without using the website to auth)
<astromme_> So I made the necessary changes in kde trunk. But there are some string changes so it didn't get backported to 4.3.2
<astromme_> As of now the applet is broken in 4.3.x, but I have patches to make it work. Is there a chance to get these into Karmic?
<Nightrose> astromme_: if you give me commit numbers I can post it to the devel list for you
<Nightrose> weekend is usually slow here
<astromme_> Nightrose: devel list as in kubuntu-devel?
<Nightrose> yes
<astromme_> Nightrose: the changes were spread across a number of commits. Would patches be better? (I have them ready)
<Nightrose> that's probably even better yea
<astromme_> Nightrose: ok, give me a sec to get them on the web.
<Nightrose> sure
<Nightrose> astromme_: i'll go and take a nap - not feeling too well - just post the link here and I'll send an email later
<astromme_> Nightrose: no problem, it'll take me a bit
 * astromme_ discovered some not-so-good formatting with his diff/patch output
<astromme_> Nightrose: oh boy, that's way bigger than I thought. Hmm.... well, here it is. *should* apply cleanly. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/290177/
<Sime> sebas: I'm enjoying The Big Bang Theory a lot BTW. :-)
<Nightrose> astromme: posted - thanks :)
<Vistaus> hello :)
<Vistaus> you're doing a great job with 9.10, since the release of 9.04 Kubuntu has improved so much! I'm already doing a lot of things foor the *buntu community and help out with KMess, and now I decided I want to help out 9.10 too. but I don't know any programming andI can't test 9.10 right now due to a  little problem with VB. Is there anything else I can doto help with 9.10?
<grifis87> Hello to everybody
<grifis87> will opensuse firefox kde integration be in karmic too?
<grifis87> is it at least planned in karmicé*
<grifis87> in karmic+1?
<apachelogger> no, no
<apachelogger> ubuntu-mozilla's team leader thinks that stuff should go into firefox itself rather than patched in I got told
<grifis87> oh, I understand :) ...well, thank you apachelogger for your answer
<grifis87> I thought about a firefox-kde integration deb, like the firefox gnome one...well we'll see...thank you again
<Vistaus> @apachelogger: If the ubuntu-mozilla team thinks that way, than you can also say that kde integration for OpenOffice.org should be patched in OOo
<Vistaus> also, I want to leave a note for the developers ;) twitter support for the microblogging plasmoid is broken upstream (upstream in KDE) so I don't know if it's a good idea to put it n the default desktop in 9.10 (althoug I am a big fan ofthat plasmoid and the social desktop)
<Vistaus> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=200475
<ubottu> KDE bug 200475 in widget-microblogging "Microblogging plasmoid does not show friends and new tweets" [Normal,Verified: waitingforinfo]
<Vistaus> there is enough info, the developer just hasn't responded yet
<Vistaus> or looked into the issue
<Vistaus> but even then, twitter support is broken
<apachelogger> ehm
<Vistaus> so is it a smart idea to put the plasmoid on the default desktop then?
<Vistaus> you can alsways add it via add widgets anyways
<apachelogger> Vistaus: you mean we should make an upstream implementation a patch for the sake of argument?
<Vistaus> I'm a fan of the social desktop, but it's not so good to put a half wortking widget on a default desktop
<Vistaus> apachelogger: if you guys can fix the problem, that would be awesome. but if you cannot,  it's not such a good idea to put a half working widget on a default desktop
<Vistaus> but that's just my opinion
<apachelogger> I was refering to you statement about ooo really
<apachelogger> and I doubt we have the resources to fix the micro blog plasmoid
<Vistaus> ow im sorry i misunderstoon you
<Vistaus> well then it should be considered again if the mb widget is on the default desktop
<apachelogger> yeah, just sent a mail
<apachelogger> Vistaus: btw, for reference ... http://svn.services.openoffice.org/ooo/trunk/vcl/unx/kde4/
<apachelogger> we actually do stuff upstream, unlike opensuse :P
<Vistaus> actually, mozilla doesn't want the integration
<Vistaus> they want to "only support the desktops that they have intrest in"
<apachelogger> dont tell me :P
 * apachelogger does not exactly bother about mozillas weird policies
<grifis87> if mozilla doesn't want to integrate kde integration upstream, then a separate patch seems like the only way to go. Is the ubuntu mozilla team aware of this issue with upstream mozilla?
<Vistaus> grifis87: yes
<Vistaus> they are aware of it
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-11
<xerosis> if plasma-desktop doesn't start automatically after uninstalling kubuntu-netbook should I file a bug against kdebase-workspace-bin or plasma-netbook?
<adiroiban> hi, just a short question. In Jaunty we have both kde4libs and kdelibs.
<adiroiban> why is it so? are they both used?
<adiroiban> I'm investigating their translations
<adiroiban> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kde4libs
<adiroiban> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kde4libs
<adiroiban> most precisly, desktop_kdelibs is available in both
<adiroiban> Bug 444635
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444635 in ubuntu-translations "Duplicate template names in Ubuntu Launchpad Translations" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444635
<JontheEchinda> adiroiban: kdelibs is KDE3, kde4libs is KDE4
<adiroiban> and we also have kdebase-runtime
<adiroiban> From the translation point of view kcmshell , is included in both kdebase-runtime and kdelilbs
<adiroiban> I assumed it was moved from one package to another
<adiroiban> but I don't know the direction
<JontheEchinda> kcmshell in kdelibs is the kcmshell from KDE3
<adiroiban> so in Karmic, we have 2 versions of kcmshell ?
<adiroiban> the problem is that they use the same translation domain
<adiroiban> and this is a conflict
<adiroiban> in the case the translations are not identical
<JontheEchinda> yes, two versions of kcmshell
<adiroiban> ok. thanks.
<adiroiban> in this case we have the same problem with libkscreensaver
<adiroiban> as we have one version in kdebase-workspace and another one in kdelibs
<adiroiban> is this right?
<JontheEchinda> yeah, it moved to kdebase-workspace in KDE4
<adiroiban> ok. for now I will disable the translations from kdelibs and report a bug
<adiroiban> is this ok ?
<adiroiban> but before this I will send an email on kubuntu-devel
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-11
<claydoh> hugs all around, belated as they are. Sorry I missed the party
 * superfly is busy upgrading to 10.10, and looks forward to seeing what #kubuntu-devel has been up to the last 6 months :-)
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu 10.10 is out! | Those devs that are hungover, please get something to sober up... for everyone who is not: | what to do for Natty? http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6
<Riddell> what should I say at my open week talk?
<Riddell> d/win 15
<Riddell> tsk
<apachelogger> Riddell:  if you used quassel that would not have happened :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: really?
<persia> Is there a keystroke combination to change target channels with quassel?
<Riddell_> d/win 2
<Riddell> apachelogger: nope, still happens
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> you use the mouse
<superfly> there are some keystrokes for channels... can't remember what they are, but I'm sure they are there
<apachelogger> alt+number
<superfly> apachelogger: any suggestions as to why my Ubuntu One KDE notifier is not working?
<apachelogger> I think
<persia> What happens when one has > 10 channels?
<apachelogger> oh 
<apachelogger> you'd need to set quick access to those
<persia> Maybe something like '/' followed by a double-digit code?
<superfly> (specifically, it tells me it's trying to connect, but doesn't get any further)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there is also alt+up/down to move relative
 * persia stops with the iron-plated featherduster
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can we SRU qoauth 1.0.1 ?
<shadeslayer> or put it in backports atleast
<Riddell> shadeslayer: SRUs are only if the diff is readable
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's the issue? current version doesn't work at all?
<shadeslayer> it works but mtux says repos should really have 1.0.1
<Riddell> does mtux say why?
<shadeslayer> no ... http://pastebin.ca/1959217
<shadeslayer> he does give a reason as to why we should ship 0.9.90 tho
<shadeslayer> 1.0.1 has a new API .... im pretty sure that wont go through
<Riddell> actually the API is in 1.0, diffing 1.0 and 1.0.1 there's no API change even if the changelog says so
<Riddell> if there's no actual bugs it sounds like a job for backports
<shadeslayer> ok backports then
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh btw i had a chat with Ravi, and TNT is asking for a reference number, do you have one?
<cozziemoto> hey guys.. maverick    I dont see  kde-dev or devel ...renamed?
<shadeslayer> cozziemoto: uh its kde-sc-dev-latest now i suppose
<cozziemoto> shadeslayer,  ah ok let me try that   thanks...
<shadeslayer> jussi: ubottu needs updating to maverick, still searches for lucid packages :)
<jussi> yeah, Ill fix it soon
<shadeslayer> ah thanks :D
<jussi> shadeslayer:  in the mean time, use: !info package maverick
<shadeslayer> right :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't have a reference number, I e-mailed the shipit people
<shadeslayer> thanks! :)
<shadeslayer> ill go write a mail to the TNT guy then
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why would you do that?
<jussi> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.1-2ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 625 kB, installed size 1212 kB
<jussi> shadeslayer: 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: because they havent released the shipment to my friend yet, so ill ask them whats the exact problem
<shadeslayer> jussi: oooh :)
<shadeslayer> .... even indian server has slowed down today :(
 * Nightrose shamelessly plugs http://amarok.kde.org/en/roktober/2010 for a sec
<Nightrose> please spread :)
<shadeslayer> Roktober!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh what do you suggest for lucid? release choqok 0.9.90 with qoauth 1.0.1 ?
<shadeslayer> or same version as maverick?
<shadeslayer> and then put 0.9.90 and qoauth 1.0.1 in lucid backports
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> same version as maverick in lucid-proposed I guess
<Riddell> (which may not pass but worth a shot)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh it passed, pitti said ok
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> let me know when you have something for me to upload
<shadeslayer> he is also ok if we upload 0.9.90 ...
<shadeslayer> so its really up to you now, whatever you think is the best :)
<Riddell> go with 0.9.90 then
<shadeslayer> hmm... pitti had some confusion apparently, he thought maverick had 0.9.90 :P
<shadeslayer> ( discussing this with him in #ubuntu-devel atm )
<jussi> ok, does someone feel like explaining what "desktop activities" are, and why I have a million of them=?
<shadeslayer> jussi: hahaha
<shadeslayer> theyre like multiple desktops
<jussi> mhm
<shadeslayer> just each is independent and can be configured
<shadeslayer> +seprately
<jussi> so what would I use them for?
<shadeslayer> so each has its own widget set and such
<shadeslayer> well... you can have 2 activities, Work and Play, Work has all the work stuff open and play has your media player and such
<shadeslayer> ( just a example )
<jussi> hrm, they arent very intuitive or explained at all...
<jussi> and they dont seem to have anyway of renaming them
<shadeslayer> there is
<shadeslayer> jussi: go to a activity > right click > desktop settings
<shadeslayer> and on the left click activity
<jussi> hrmph
<shadeslayer> you can also have a netbook activity along with a desktop activity
<jussi> perhap right click on the activity when you have the list of activities opne (activity cashew, activities) would be helpful
<jussi> Im beginning to understand now, they are sort of like an overlay of widgets.
<jussi> how do I add the netbook activity?
<shadeslayer> jussi: same activity setting, there are 3-4 options listed there
<shadeslayer> afaik its search and containment
<jussi> ahh yes.
<jussi> interesting
<Riddell> shadeslayer: on bug 656196 you removed the Hindi symbol from CurrencyUnitSymbols, is that deliberate?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 656196 in kdebase-runtime (Ubuntu) "add new Indian Rupee Unicode symbol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656196
<shadeslayer> uh.. no .. that seems to be a mistake 
<shadeslayer> fixing 
<shadeslayer> err
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the earilier symbol was the old one i think
<shadeslayer> thats why i replaced it with the new symbol
<Riddell> best to keep it though I think, incase there are documents that use the old Hindi one
<shadeslayer> earlier it was : CurrencyUnitSymbols=Rs.,रू,INR
<shadeslayer> that रू is replaced by the new symbol
<shadeslayer> ill keep it
<apachelogger> superfly: oh about u1 - it is called the upstream-broke-compatibility effect, for more info see the associated bug report
<Riddell_> shadeslayer: hmm, this is weird
<Riddell_> your patch has र as the old Hindi symbol
<Riddell_> but the sources have रू
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<Riddell_> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/runtime/localization/currency/inr.desktop?revision=1177799&view=markup also has रू 
<Riddell_> so where did the र come from in your patch and what's the relationship to रू ?
<shadeslayer> ill make a new patch hold on, ill keep that रू symbol
<shadeslayer> no idea :S
<ulysses> shadeslayer: after some time the load gone high again, I don't know what could be the problem...
<Riddell_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_Rupee doesn't list either of those Hindi signs, it just mentions 'Devanagari consonant "र"'
<al> <Riddell_> so where did the र come from in your patch and what's the relationship to रू ?
<al> they have the same base character
<al> the second one has combining character added
<al> "DEVANAGARI VOWEL SIGN UU" is what unicode calls it
<shadeslayer> yeah रू is called "Roo" and र is "Ra"
<Riddell_> is either used for a Rupee symbol?
<shadeslayer> well रू is part of pronouncing Rupee
<shadeslayer> i think thats how we write amounts in hindi, रू foo
<superfly> apachelogger: oh right, gotcha
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/tyxcvicG
<Riddell> shadeslayer: lovely
<shadeslayer> also could you commit that to kde? http://pastebin.com/KKm8JYL7
<Riddell> please attach to bug 656196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 656196 in kdebase-runtime (Ubuntu) "add new Indian Rupee Unicode symbol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656196
<shadeslayer> yes, im doing that right now :)
<Riddell> yes will do the upstream commit
<shadeslayer> uploaded new debdiff
<Riddell> committed to trunk
<shadeslayer> whee :)
<Riddell> I'll e-mail release-team and kde-packager too
<sheytan> I'm happy 10.10 user now. Thank you guys for this one ;D
<Riddell> sheytan: great!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: qoauth and choqok uploaded to lucid-proposed, awaiting approval
<sheytan> Riddell yeah :D
<Riddell> thanks for getting that done (although it's not complete yet of course)
<sheytan> Hey, if i have some kubuntu ppas like kubuntu-ppa, or backports for lucid, do i have to remove them and add back for mm?
<Riddell> sheytan: the upgrade will remove them
<shadeslayer> Riddell: whee :D
<Riddell> you can add them back after the upgrade if you wish
<sheytan> Riddell i have turn them off before the upgrade :D
<sheytan> So, i have to remove by hand now and add them back?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: natty repos open? :O
<ScottK> sheytan: Update manager will do that.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/choqok
<ScottK> Toolchain upload going on
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^
<shadeslayer> ah right then
<sheytan> ScottK but as i said. they where off when i upgraded.
<ScottK> sheytan: I misread what you said.  Sorry.
<sheytan> ScottK no problem, but now i have to remove them, and add again, right?
<Riddell> sheytan: only add them if there is something you want from them
<ScottK> Right.
<sheytan> ok, thank you guys :)
<sheytan> we've done well with kpk :D
<sheytan> i really like it now :D
<ScottK> And danti isn't here to hear about it.
<shadeslayer> yeah ^ :(
<sheytan> ScottK well, he already knows that :D
<sheytan> Rekonq is veeery fast :D
<sheytan> nice :D
<ScottK> OK
<shadeslayer> sheytan: awesome :D
<sheytan> shadeslayer i'm now adding my bookmarks. Will stay with it for a while
 * sheytan is wondering if the new 64bit flash will work with rekonq
<shadeslayer> sheytan: hmm... im thinking we need a bookmark migration tool for rekonq
<shadeslayer> it does
<sheytan> shadeslayer you do.
<sheytan> and tell me how :D
<shadeslayer> then you can port your bookmarks from chromium/firefox
<shadeslayer> sheytan: itll need to be coded
<sheytan> i mean, is it enough when i put flash to mozilla folder?
<shadeslayer> yes
<sheytan> ok, thank you :)
<sheytan> Riddell is Ubuntu Open Week a good time to become a kubuntu member? :D
<sheytan> shadeslayer when i click on a bookmark using the wheel, much tabs open :D
<sheytan> why? :D
<Riddell> sheytan: no, it's a series of talks unrelated to membership
<sheytan> anyone here with 4.5.2 on 10.10?
<yuriy_work> congratulations on the release everyone!
<Riddell> shadeslayer or anyone around in an hour for the Kubuntu Open Week talk?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu 10.10 is out! | Those devs that are hungover, please get something to sober up... for everyone who is not: | what to do for Natty? http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | Merges! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/NattyMerges
<Sput> sheytan: flash works with rekonq
<ScottK> Here too
<sheytan> i meant the 64bit ;)
<Sput> yes, me too
<sheytan> ok, thanks :)
<allee> I'll work on Bug 658047.   Is there a wiki page that lists procedure / tools to handle pkging with bzr ubuntu/debian  only checkouts?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 658047 in digikam (Ubuntu) "Update digiKam icon to default Oxygen provided icon" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658047
<Riddell> allee: bzr-buildpackage can do a lot
<Riddell> but often I just copy over the debian/ directory from bzr to the package, it's as easy as looking up bzr-buildpackage commands sometimes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sorry not this time :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok
<allee> Riddell: thx.  I'll play with it.
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu talk at Ubuntu Open Week in #ubuntu-classroom in 5 minutes
<maco> Riddell: are you giving it?
<Riddell> maco: unless someone else turns up in the next two minutes
 * maco hides
 * ulysses hides behind maco 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats a KMimeType::Ptr  , i dont understand the api docs
<Miritad> what is the minimum requirements to join the kubuntu devel team?
<ScottK> Miritad: Show up and do stuff.
<ScottK> Riddell: I've figured a ~OK work around for Bug #641712 (it's in the bug).  How do we get that into the release notes now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 641712 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "Not possible to enter password for a new user in KDM (Maverick)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641712
<Riddell> Miritad: you do have to be good looking though, that's important
<Miritad> Riddell: yeah, I am ;)\
<Riddell> Miritad: excellent, welcome along
<Riddell> ScottK: it's a wiki page, edit https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<ScottK> Riddell: The main ones aren't though.
<ScottK> I'll edit that one.
<ScottK> That gets copied onto ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: a special pointer type that allows that the same object is hold within multiple scopes, the object will only be deleted once all reference holders are deleted
<Riddell> ScottK: according to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2010-October/000139.html the release notes are http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 which forward to that wiki page
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: say you have instance of class A and you want to it using both an instance of both class B and class C and it is not clear if B or C needs to delete the object, both will do so, however the actual deletion will only be carried out if both have done so
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Thanks.
<Riddell> Miritad: what sort of a person are you likely to be?  a packager, triager, documenter, coder, artist, html-er...?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:  got it 
<apachelogger> k
<shadeslayer> Riddell: artist, wikier
<shadeslayer> oh artist is already there :P
<Miritad> Riddel: a 17-year-old boy, IOI medalist, and coder
<Riddell> we could dowith some wikiers, our wiki pages have plenty of holes
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you have competition :P
<Riddell> Miritad: what's an IOI medalist?
<shadeslayer> me too .. but then im almost 20 now :S
<ScottK> Miritad: What languages do you have experience with? 
<Miritad> Riddell: International Olympiad in Informatics. I speak C/C++ natively, and most of my experience is in algorithms
<Riddell> golly
<nigelb> Riddell: thank you; great session :)
 * apachelogger is famous now \\o/
 * apachelogger hugs Riddell
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whatcha do? :D
<shadeslayer> also
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: jr mentioned me in his session ^^
<shadeslayer> oic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i thought you had a blog, thats why you were famous :P
<apachelogger> that old thing is only for when I am in a flame mood ;)
<apachelogger> ohh
<apachelogger> battery is running low
<apachelogger> omg
<shadeslayer> btw, suppose i want to pass what  KMimeType::findByUrl() to  KMimeType::name(), how do i do that?
<shadeslayer> not so fast!
<shadeslayer> tell me that  :P
<shadeslayer> meh nvm
<Riddell> yay, we made the dot http://dot.kde.org/2010/10/11/plasma-mobile-technology-preview-features-kubuntu-1010
<Riddell> those guys are far more harsh in what they will publish than when I was the only editor
<shadeslayer> whee
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you figure it out?
 * apachelogger got cut off by some very weird bug
<shadeslayer> yes, sort of
<shadeslayer> one sec
<apachelogger> ScottK: did you ever get a grey screen on your netbook, looking like a window background drawn all over the screen
<apachelogger> with alt+tab being disfunct
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/aa9jfw8n 
<shadeslayer> that makes this appear http://imagebin.ca/view/puOba3.html
 * apachelogger is not sure but suspects it could be something Xish
<ScottK> apachelogger: Sounds like plasma failed to start.
<shadeslayer> on clicking magnet links
<apachelogger> ScottK: no in session
<ScottK> Oh.
<apachelogger> why switching between windows
<apachelogger> s/why/while
<ScottK> Nope.
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger needs to look into that
<apachelogger> very nasty, I only got rid of it by restarting X
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any ideas why it doesnt load the application?
<shadeslayer> based on contents of URL
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is that a valid magnet url?
<apachelogger> considering it does not have a double slash after the magnet:
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, also apt:rekonq wont work now, brings up same dialog
<shadeslayer> no its a magnet:?foo link
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> running by name might be a bit fishy to begin with 
<apachelogger> IMHO
<shadeslayer> running by name?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also for the sake of correctness, you really should use a KMimeType::Ptr type rather than KSharedPtr
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I gather you Krun the url by the name of the mimetype, no?
<shadeslayer> ok first issue fixed, still dont understand what you mean by 2nd issue
<apachelogger> http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdecore/html/classKSycocaEntry.html#ad4bec37ac129fe86b3eae0b3a8cbd643
<shadeslayer> right, that name() call?
<apachelogger> well, what does it return?
<shadeslayer> mimetype?
<apachelogger> is that actually the mimetype name?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you sure about that?
<shadeslayer> er, i think so
<apachelogger> considering it does not work I would not be sure about that... ;)
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> so what *does* name() return?
<apachelogger> well gdb it
<apachelogger> or add a kDebug()
<shadeslayer> rekonq(22115): couldn't create slave: "Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'apturl %u'.  << something relevant?
<shadeslayer> hmm .. no
<cmagina> Where is the ppa for the Ubuntu One KDE stuff?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: damn, i cant get the output of that var
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/9vAsajQr
<shadeslayer> stupid frigging chromium
<shadeslayer> heh.. i dont believe it, i actually like the menubar in konqueror :S
<apachelogger> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: doesnt mean im switching sides :P
<shadeslayer> anyways, whats the problem with name()? i cant seem to get the debug value out of it
<apachelogger> kdebugdialog
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> application/octet-stream
<shadeslayer> rekonq(24264) ProtocolHandler::preHandling: OMG  values here "application/octet-stream"
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: seems fine to me... whats the problem?
<shadeslayer> thats from apt:rekonq
<apachelogger>  the problem is that you are handling by mimetype rather than protocol I suppose?
<apachelogger> the name itself seems to be fine
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how does konqueror do it?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: couldnt find out
<apachelogger> you did not make your homework :P
<apachelogger> someone else found it :P
<apachelogger> using only one grepy :P
<shadeslayer> thats what im using
<shadeslayer> but the keyword makes all the difference
<apachelogger> how
<apachelogger> about
<apachelogger> proto
<shadeslayer>  in src/konqmainwindow.cpp ?
<shadeslayer> ./src/konqmainwindow.cpp:        url = KParts::BrowserRun::makeErrorUrl(KIO::ERR_UNSUPPORTED_PROTOCOL, url.protocol(), url.url());
<apachelogger> sounds righty
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> well that line there does not sound right since it seems to go for unsupported proto :P
<apachelogger> which for that matter would also be useful I suppos
<apachelogger> e
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: theres a whole bunch of code that i think handles that stuff, but idk where it ends :P
<apachelogger> and that my dear minion is the homework :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is not so much a question of where it ends than what it does
<apachelogger> in particular what it does that you need to do too in rekonq
<shadeslayer> openUrl() will that help me?
<apachelogger> OTOH I  always was in favor of using konqueror with the webkit kpart since that cuts off all those silly issues of a new browser :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: possibly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw konqueror is broken while opening magnet links too
<apachelogger> more likely the protocol file is bogus
<shadeslayer> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<shadeslayer> klauncher said: Error loading 'ktorrent '%u''.
<shadeslayer> .
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> now that is wrong
<apachelogger> that ''%u'' is surely the problem there
<shadeslayer> oh yes
<shadeslayer> i figured that bit out ;)
<shadeslayer> aha! Exec=ktorrent %i -caption "%c" %u
<shadeslayer> see right there
<shadeslayer> that needs to be fixed in ktorrent.desktop i bet
<shadeslayer> Exec=ktorrent %i -caption "%c" ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> eh?
<apachelogger> why?
<apachelogger> whut?
<shadeslayer> ktorrent.desktop 
<apachelogger> not sure what you are getting at here
<shadeslayer> maybe it doesnt load because it has that %u there?
<apachelogger> the desktop file aint got nothing to do with the protocol
<apachelogger> the Exec in the protcol defines the binary, not the desktop file name
<apachelogger> so upon execution of the protocol Exec line it will expand %u and run the first ktorrent binary it can find in PATH with the expanded %u
<apachelogger> Nightrose: butterfly butterfly butterfly
<Nightrose> apachelogger: honey honey honey pink pony?
<Riddell> they've developed a new language!
<apachelogger> Nightrose: unicorn fart!
<apachelogger> rororororroktober \o/
<Nightrose> \o/
<apachelogger> you know, that thing is almost as old as my life in FLOSS ;)
<Nightrose> :P
<Riddell> rbelem: you made it onto KDE Dot News!
<Riddell> well your work did
<apachelogger> rbelem's work is famous now \o/
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> \o/
<apachelogger> oh oh, so I was doing my maths homework and got overwhelmed by unicorns
<apachelogger> sqrt(192) = rainbows
 * apachelogger hopes that is about right and hugs Nightrose 
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i'm sure it is
 * rbelem is checking the kde dot news :-)
<apachelogger> yay
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: actually krunner begs to differ :P
<apachelogger> shoot
<rbelem> wohooo!!! :-D
<apachelogger> yeeehaaaa
<shadeslayer> krunner says its, 13.856406, so i bet krunner is broken
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it sure is
<apachelogger> it surely got more digits than that
<rbelem> plasma-mobile rulez!!! \o/
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu 10.10 is out! | if you are still hungover from 42, please see a doctor | what to do for Natty? http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | Merges! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/NattyMerges
<rbelem> thanks guys
<apachelogger> rbelem: now if only markey would get knut to send us n900s ^^
<shadeslayer> rbelem:  we just need N900's to make it popluar
<rbelem> you rock!
 * shadeslayer needs one too
<rbelem> eheheh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude, toolchain isnt done yet
<shadeslayer> cjwatson told me to wait :)
<shadeslayer> everyone really
<apachelogger> of natty?
<shadeslayer> yes 
<apachelogger> isnt natty frozen?
<shadeslayer> lol... not really :P
<shadeslayer> toolchain wont be done for another few days
<apachelogger> back in the days the new series was frozen until the toolchain was done
<shadeslayer> it is .. waiting for toolchain
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> what is the problem? :P
<shadeslayer> that you cant start merging atm ?
<shadeslayer> because toolchain isnt done yet?
<apachelogger> well you can, you just cannot merge and testbuild and stuff and star blinky
<apachelogger> s/merge/upload
<shadeslayer> off to sleep...
<ScottK> debfx: Congratulations.
<debfx> ScottK: thanks
<Riddell> what's he being congratulated for?
<ScottK> Riddell: He's MOTU now.
<Riddell> gosh, a master of the universe
<debfx> too bad I can't upload yet ;)
<debfx> until natty is open
<ScottK> All dressed up and no where to go ...
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu 10.10 is out! | what to do for Natty? http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | Merges! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/NattyMerges | congratulations to debfx
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> debfx: congrats
 * apachelogger cannot stop wondering how shadeslayer can write while sleeping
<apachelogger> debfx: congrats
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i started watching House :p
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you can sleep, watch house and sleep at the same time :O
<shadeslayer> no... i didnt go to sleep, i started watching house... after i left season 5 in the middle 
<ari-tczew> debfx: enjoy the merging packages :)
<shadeslayer> also, i found a bug in kpk
<shadeslayer> so trying to see where it originates ... 
 * apachelogger sings the theme song from the last unicorn
<shadeslayer> ah well.. when dantti returns ill tell him
<shadeslayer> now really really off to sleep, its 2 AM here ....
<apachelogger> he said. and will yet return in at least 30 minutes :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: keep waiting and see :>
<apachelogger> no, I shall be in bed at that time :P
<debfx> ari-tczew: I though you were doing all the merging and syncing this cycle :P
<ulysses> it's only 22:20 here
<apachelogger> calculus at 8am
<ari-tczew> debfx: unfortunately not, not enough time. :)
 * apachelogger looks at the empty champagne bottles still rolling around
<ari-tczew> now I'm waiting with coolbhavi to merging natty.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we need a post-party bot
<ulysses> apachelogger: just for you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9dpTTpjymE
<apachelogger> ulysses: I no :P
<debfx> oh no, I can see private bugs now, that triples the number of open bugs in virtualbox ...
<apachelogger> hehe
<ulysses> hm, I found some untranslatable message in kpkp
<ulysses> kpk
<Riddell> ulysses: like what?
<ulysses> Riddell: some category names like Science & Engineering, Developer Tools, Themes & Tweaks
<sheytan> shadeslayer can you shoot for me a screenshot of your font settings?
<Riddell> ulysses: hmm, I don't remember where those strings come from
<Riddell> but it'll be .desktop files somewhere
<ulysses> Sure, I don't find they in the translation memory.
<sheytan> Riddell ulysses aren't they in app-install-data package somwhere?
<Riddell> /usr/share/app-install/categories.xml looks likely 
<Riddell> dunno how that's ment to get translated
<sheytan> dantti should know, but he's not here
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I do hate the translation stripping
<apachelogger> I do hate it so much
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> those solid actions are annoying
<apachelogger> *nod*
<Riddell> afiestas__: ping
<Riddell> afiestas__: the rc4 of bluedevil we have is looking for the wrong translations catalogue, I see it has been fixed in git
<Riddell> how do I get the patch
<Riddell> ooh I worked it out!
<Riddell> my git foo must be improving
<apachelogger> :)
<bbigras> I saw a little bug while installing kubuntu 10.10. Where can I get that installer's (ubiquity I think) code?
<ScottK> bbigras: apt-get source ubiquity
<bbigras> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> bbigras: No problem.  Thanks for looking into it.
<bbigras> ScottK: :)
<Riddell> bbigras: it's not a simple programme mind
<bbigras> Riddell: thanks for the advice.
<bbigras> there's a lot of dependencies
<bbigras> Is the kubuntu's installer a modified version of the Ubuntu's one?
<Riddell> bbigras: it's the same programme, they have different frontends
<bbigras> Riddell: oh, thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-12
<Riddell> shadeslayer: Package: project-neon-kdegraphics misses shlib deps
<Riddell> but otherwise works stunningly well
<Riddell> Quintasan: we should really big up this project neon, it's awesome
<Riddell> how often do packages get rebuilt?
<JontheEchidna> bleh @ #ubuntu+1 redirect
<ScottK> rdieter_work: I don't recall if you found our patch to disable the experimental ARB_fragment_shader in mesa.  Turns out it's a trivial patch.  Here it is in case you didn't get it sorted already: isable the experimental ARB_fragment_shader
<ScottK> oops
<ScottK> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/mesa/maverick/annotate/head:/debian/patches/104_i915_fragment_shader_disable.patch
<ScottK> There it is.
<afiestas__> Riddell: yes, sorry for that :( (the catalog bug) 
<apachelogger>  kword : Depends: koffice-libs (>= 1:2.2.82-0ubuntu1~ppa1) but it is not going to be installed
<apachelogger>          Depends: libkio5 (>= 4:4.5.2a) but 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu7 is to be installed
<apachelogger> kaboom
<apachelogger> ...someone did a bogus build...
 * apachelogger broke his system while trying to find the cause of a freeze -.-
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh, btw, about that weird paintaing bug I was talking about the other day .... it seems my most favorite browser of them all is causing it
<apachelogger> I can reproduce it every time by having rekonq as active window, switch to VT and back
<apachelogger> of course that still doesnt rule out a bug in the driver
 * apachelogger notes that mav's X has made nothing but trouble for apachelogger
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I did wrong
<apachelogger> raster seems to be at fault
<apachelogger> however I am not entirely sure how it plays into that
<apachelogger> FTR: it also happens with arora
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> seems something makes rekonq run against a wall and hit its head so badly that it does not work no more
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: erm, i uploaded koffice packages, installed fine for me
<shadeslayer> and lex verfied the packaging
<apachelogger> sure if you happen to have 4.5.2a installed :P
<shadeslayer> what do you have? 4.5.1 ?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> ohh
<shadeslayer>  libkio5 (>= 4:4.5.2a)
<shadeslayer> also, passport dispatched from embassy \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ive lost my packaging foo :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you fix or should i upload a update?
<apachelogger> please upload
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i think ive found the code you mentioned http://pastebin.com/Qw24X8vR
<shadeslayer> thats it right?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does it do what you want to do? ;)
<shadeslayer> idk im looking at what it does ... then code it into rekonq
<shadeslayer> also... i have no idea why clicking a link in rekonq opens up konqueror -.-
<Riddell> hi ROSHA, thanks for doing the last-minute banner on sunday
<ROSHA> Riddell: your welcome :)
<Riddell> ROSHA: if you're looking for artwork to help with we have a bunch of web pages that need updating, e.g. the wiki.kubuntu.org theme or the release pages or shipit all need updated with new logo and matching our website (http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/)
<ROSHA> Riddell: sure...
<ROSHA> Riddell: im working on it tonight :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: konqueror wont start apturl when i type apt:rekonq in url bar
<shadeslayer> same error as yesterday.. the %u thing
<shadeslayer> and when i added http://pastebin.com/gjuFLnta to rekonq, same error pops
<shadeslayer> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:klauncher said: Error loading 'apturl %u'.
<shadeslayer> well it works ... rekonq can now handle magnet links, but still have ^
<apachelogger> works here
<shadeslayer> and now rekonq puts ftp handling to dolphin
<shadeslayer> which is awesome
<shadeslayer> hmm.. ive made alot of code redundant in rekonq i think using those 3 lines, i just lost file browser handling
<shadeslayer> something is wrong in my system
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<Riddell> 4000 unread e-mails to go
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm what could be wrong?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imagebin.ca/view/3MNOAlLt.html
<apachelogger> kbunny is a different story
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> meh .. stupid rekonq/konqueror
<sheytan> Hey
<sheytan> Will we have something like in Ubuntu for testing 5.1/7.1 spearkers systems?
<sheytan> same thing is for kmix. Before maverick i had sliders for all of my speakers (front, side, center, etc)
<sheytan> now i've only got one ;D
<Riddell> sheytan: yes, it's in KDE Platform 4.6
<sheytan> Riddell cool, thank you :)
<Riddell> 3000 unread e-mails to go!
 * Nightrose notes that Riddell can handle about 1000 emails in 1h
<Nightrose> impressive
<Riddell> when I do get round to reading them I'm fast :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * apachelogger gave up reading mails
<apachelogger> they just keep on coming it is sort of depressing
<Riddell> that's why I've resorted to batch processing
<dasKreech> Select all -> delete
 * Riddell down to 1000 unread e-mails!
<Quintasan> Riddell: well, sorry for late response, school etc.
<Quintasan> Riddell: I was planning to get it rebuilt every week or two
<Quintasan> daily rebuilds are too much I think
<Riddell> Quintasan: how does a rebuilt get triggered?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I think we need to trigger it
<Quintasan> I set it to build weekly but I usually forget the revision number -_-
<Quintasan> We will have builds for two most recent releases
<Quintasan> Riddell: any idea how to write a funtion in zsh to execute bzr pull for each directory in work/*?
<al> for i in work/*; do pushd "$i" && bzr pull; popd; done
 * apachelogger hands Quintasana phonon
<al> s,\*,*/,
<Quintasan> apachelogger: why are you giving me a phonon?
<Quintasan> I already have one
<apachelogger> got to much phonon in my arse, quite the pain...
<sheytan> IDEA: make java independent from firefox for kubuntu 11.04 :)
<yofel> what does java have to do with firefox?
<apachelogger> who was whining to me about amarok randomly stopping playback with phonon-vlc?
<nixternal> open source software sucks! it isn't any more secure than proprietary software! free software really isn't free!
<nixternal> these are the 3 things I heard on my recent interview with an amazing company
<Riddell> gosh, time to give up on the whole freedom thing then
<nixternal> hehe, right
<nixternal> how can someone read my resume, then have the balls to talk trash like that?
<nixternal> i think they were trying to see how my temper was. i controlled it
<nixternal> but what they didn't see, was me keying their cars in the parking lot and slashing their tires :p
<nigelb> nixternal: o.O seriously?
<nigelb> anyway, now the internets know you did it :p
<nixternal> that's why I don't support public channel logging :D
<debfx> apachelogger: I complained about that a few months ago
<apachelogger> fix0red
<debfx> oh, nice :)
<shadeslayer> ok so i have a EC2 server for a hour, do you guys want to do anything ? :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i just upload with version bump and it builds against 4.5.1 right?
<shadeslayer> ( koffice )
 * shadeslayer runs around skreaming
<shadeslayer> X is taking 40 %
<shadeslayer> why doesnt it just kill my system -.-
<apachelogger> of what?
<apachelogger> the universe?
<apachelogger> our lifes?
<shadeslayer> my system 
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> CPU time ofcourse
<apachelogger> I was scared for my soul there for a moment
<apachelogger> that was promised to someone in exchange for supremacy
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: question on koffice still pending
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> maybe
<apachelogger> surely
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://10.cloud.ubuntu.com/ : see that as well
<apachelogger> is it pr0n?
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> misrenders
<apachelogger> oh wellz
<apachelogger> looks boring
 * apachelogger continues doing fun things
<shadeslayer> i wonder what happens to my instance when pbuilder is building a package 
<apachelogger> what instance?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ive uploaded a new version, it should build against 4.5.1
<shadeslayer> EC2 instance
<apachelogger> that reminds me, I need to do my object oriented design stuff things
<shadeslayer> i have 5 mins left :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I have so no idea what EC2 is
<apachelogger> must be boring stuff too
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/
<apachelogger> the short version?
<shadeslayer> Elastic Compute Cloud
<apachelogger> that sounds like seriuosly weird pr0n
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you have to pay for that?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: canonical is footing the bill for one hour
<shadeslayer> so you get a EC2 machine for one hour right now.. absolutely free
<apachelogger> for what?
<apachelogger> I mean
<apachelogger> where are they going with that?
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's just a taster session
<shadeslayer> trial if you may say :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: in the hope that when you start to use EC2 for real stuff you'll use ubuntu on it
<apachelogger> ah
<Riddell> and at 0.08USD an hour, it's costing canonical too much :)
<shadeslayer> oic this is what happens : Broadcast message from root@domU-12-31-39-07-89-F2
<shadeslayer> (unknown) at 18:51 ... The system is going down for power off NOW! Connection to 184.73.83.250 closed by remote host.
<Riddell> it's not costing..
<apachelogger> EC2 is 0.08/hour :O
<Riddell> I used it for building much of 4.5.2, cost about $2 in total for a day's use of several machines
<apachelogger> I see
<sheytan> yofel you can't install java without firefox
<shadeslayer> sheytan: you can..
<shadeslayer> i have
<shadeslayer> use openjdk ?
<sheytan> shadeslayer will it work in rekonq/chrome/
<sheytan> ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> sheytan: http://imagebin.ca/view/ybtWtH3s.html
<shadeslayer> i so hate kde right now
<apachelogger> oho
 * apachelogger is pretty sure sheytan wants to make some kubuntu presentation template thing stuff foo rainbow unicorn
<shadeslayer> whenever i open rekonq chrome opens a tab with /var/cache/kde/foo url
<Tscheesy> apachelogger: any news at the kubuntu-docs - Front ?
<sheytan> apachelogger more info please :)
<apachelogger> Tscheesy: was there news expected?
<sheytan> shadeslayer removing firefox wants to install 40 packages :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw how do you check if a KUrl is pointing to a local dir/file ?
<Tscheesy> hm-- in lucid yes.. nowadays not anymore
<shadeslayer> sheytan: lol
<apachelogger> sheytan: you know a presentation design thing one can use for kubuntu presentations
<apachelogger> sheytan: surely there is something isLocalish()
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<Tscheesy> apachelogger: users missing the l18n for kubuntu-docs
<sheytan> shadeslayer http://pastebin.com/rR2Egw2z
<apachelogger> Tscheesy: uh, dunno, you should talk to dpm about that I suppose
<sheytan> apachelogger well, i start my new job tomorrow, so i can't promisse i'll finish it in this week ;)
<apachelogger> sure, whenever you get to it....
<shadeslayer> sheytan: what language is that in :D
<shadeslayer> ok i can read what it wants to install tho
<sheytan> shadeslayer polish, the first one says 'to remove' 2nd- 'to install' ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: klingon
<apachelogger> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hahaha
 * apachelogger totally would digg a klingon version of kubuntu
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you mean http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-klingon
<shadeslayer> and http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-klingon#hl=xx-klingon&source=hp&biw=1440&bih=756&q=Kubuntu&btnG=GoogleDaq+yInej&fp=ae59aff5dacbc858
<Tscheesy> apachelogger: i expect it a general problem
<apachelogger> Tscheesy: that is why you should poke dpm about it
 * apachelogger is not really involved with docs translations foo
<shadeslayer> sheytan: meh... gnomey stuff 
<apachelogger> gnome?
<shadeslayer> look at how they name their libraries ... libsoup
<sheytan> shadeslayer can i get rid of it?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: if apt-get wants to install them, i wouldnt
<apachelogger> http://www.lubasf.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/gnome.jpg
<sheytan> shadeslayer apt-get wants too
<sheytan> ;//
<shadeslayer> now why would it want to install gnome-doc-utils 
 * apachelogger just finished repairs on his space ship
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what does it run on?
<shadeslayer> Plasma? :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if it were that would have explained why it broke down ... :P
<shadeslayer> ;P
<shadeslayer> whee krunner froze
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: aha! pinotree says my issue is a known regression
<apachelogger> who is regressing?
<shadeslayer> KDE
<apachelogger> omg!
<apachelogger> why are they doing that
<shadeslayer> no idea :P
<apachelogger> silly
<apachelogger> also I have no idea what you are talking about
<apachelogger> are we still talking about space ship engines?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=253414
<ubottu> KDE bug 253414 in http "4 5 2 and 4 5 71: Cannot open https:// links" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<shadeslayer> my stupid browser issue
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ic
<apachelogger> well, see, it works for me :P
<shadeslayer> you have 4.5.1
<apachelogger> good thing we did not deploy with 4.5.2
<apachelogger> :P
<shadeslayer> thats why
<shadeslayer> heh... 
<apachelogger> we should introduce a deploy-like-debian-policy
<apachelogger> KDE 3.2.1 would have been more than suitable for maverick :P
<shadeslayer> well.. i wouldnt go THAT far
<shadeslayer> svn commit 1183317
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1183317&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1183317
<shadeslayer> ill patch our packages
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any idea where opensuse keeps its patches and such?
<apachelogger> OBS
<Riddell> which is always a faff to navigate
<Riddell> but maybe they think the same about launchpad
<apachelogger> actually OBS is much nicer to navigate once you got the idea
<Riddell> can't say I've ever worked it out
 * shadeslayer has no idea of OBS
<shadeslayer> Riddell: first hit on a search for kdelibs https://build.opensuse.org/package/show?package=kdelibs&project=home%3Ariddell
<shadeslayer> :>
<shadeslayer> and the 4-5 hit is : https://build.opensuse.org/package/show?package=amarok-nightly-kdelibs&project=home%3Aapachelogger
<Riddell> some long lost attempt to work out how to use it :)
<apachelogger> well, you google for opensuse factory build service project
<apachelogger> that should probably have an appropriate link somewhere
<apachelogger> once on the project package you for example go to packages and there you just need to search to find all their current packages in the repo
<Riddell> https://build.opensuse.org/package/files?package=kdelibs4&project=openSUSE%3AFactory
<apachelogger> you end up there and there you just go to the source files tab
<apachelogger> voila
<apachelogger> if you want the history that is the tab next to it
<apachelogger> and so forth
<Riddell> it helps that you don't have to log in first nowadays
 * apachelogger really finds OBS a much more coherent product for distribution development
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, that was rather inconvenient :)
<shadeslayer> hmm.. no patches that fix the krun issue
<shadeslayer> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=253414 and http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=253294 
<ubottu> KDE bug 253414 in http "4 5 2 and 4 5 71: Cannot open https:// links" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<shadeslayer> those should give me 2 patches, but i only have one
<shadeslayer> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.5/kdelibs/kio/kio/krun.cpp?r1=1172681&r2=1183317&pathrev=1183317
 * apachelogger sings wrong
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why two patches?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pinotree said that there are 2 patches that fix that issue
<shadeslayer> the one im having in 4.5.1
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> 4.5.2
<shadeslayer> <pinotree> known regression, ask your distro to backport the two fixes in their packages
<shadeslayer> and then i got pointed to kde bug 253414
<ubottu> KDE bug 253414 in http "4 5 2 and 4 5 71: Cannot open https:// links" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=253414
<apachelogger> I am not sure I follow
<apachelogger> but oh well
<apachelogger> https://build.opensuse.org/package/view_file?file=4_5_BRANCH.diff&package=kdelibs4&project=KDE%3ADistro%3AFactory&srcmd5=d1a8becf68fb73323a40d5f5b366d4ae
<apachelogger> somewhere in there
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1960358 ?
<shadeslayer> just those 2 things?
<apachelogger> ask dfaure?
<sheytan> shadeslayer i saw your shot and the ubuntu font looks way better then for me. Can i see your settings?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: huh?
<shadeslayer> which shot?
<sheytan> shadeslayer yesterday, a screenshot you showed of the 'open with' dialog window
<sheytan> and the font looks better for you :D
<shadeslayer> ohh
<shadeslayer> everything is default here
<sheytan> shadeslayer, well, mine should be too, but it looks different
<shadeslayer> no idea what im supposed to give you here :P
<shadeslayer> everything is default
<sheytan> shadeslayer a screenshot of your settings please :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: http://imagebin.ca/view/0-TxAM5.html
<shadeslayer> how do i check if a KUrl points to a local dir/file?
<sheytan> shadeslayer :( have the same and it looks different ;/
<sheytan> shadeslayer http://i.imgur.com/Xl4ja.png
<shadeslayer> sheytan: pastebin .fonts.conf
<sheytan> shadeslayer http://pastebin.com/Zvc8HjJY
<shadeslayer> sheytan: line 16, change to    <const>hintslight</const>
<sheytan> shadeslayer nothing changed
<shadeslayer> sheytan: did you restart?
<sheytan> shadeslayer yes
<shadeslayer> hmm.. no idea then
<shadeslayer> try chaning to hintmedium
<shadeslayer> maybe it helps
<sheytan> ill try ;)
<sheytan> thank you :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do you check if a KUrl is a local file?
<trichard> hello, some yawp data engines don't work with KDE4.5 anymore. I noticed there's a new version on kde-look which says it fixes this problem. Is there any chance we can get this in kubuntu 10.10?
<trichard> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-yawp/+bug/636338
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 636338 in plasma-widget-yawp (Ubuntu) "yawp doesn't display any data" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> fix uploaded for my own issue :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: rekonq patch review : http://pastebin.com/XhLrkrEY
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-13
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nice
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how about error handling? :P
<MiMe> What is the minimum requirements to join the development team?
<persia> So, an annoying bug was discovered for all preinstalled omap4 installs: specifically there is a "software channel" for the software centre enabled to connect to a special vendor PPA that expects universe to be enabled, but universe isn't enabled.
<persia> Is this bug likely to even be user-visible for Kubuntu?
<Riddell> persia: well no, we don't use Software Centre
<persia> Riddell, I didn't think so: just wanted to confirm.  Does KPK use software channels at all?
<Riddell> it uses /usr/share/app-install/categories.xml
<Riddell> not sure if it uses any others like that
<persia> No, that's sufficiently different that the Kubuntu images won't be affected.
<Riddell> kpackagekit uses its own desktop.db file which is made from app-install-data
<persia> If someone adds extra channels (like app-install-data-partner), do those show there as well?
<Riddell> cor, nothing but good comments for Kubuntu on the Ubuntu 10.10 article on slashdot
<Riddell> we rock
<nigelb> Riddell: +1 to that :)
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> at installation I ticked the box "install the stuff I need to play me mp3s"
<apachelogger> now I fire up rekonq
<apachelogger> and notification pops up to install stuff
 * nigelb hopes to have kubuntu maverick on laptop tonight :)
<apachelogger> I say install and it offers Video Encoding and MP3 Encoding
<apachelogger> and that my dear friends is why those big categories for missing stuff just don't work out
<persia> apachelogger, kubuntu-restricted-addons only has decoders, not encoders.  You may need to filter some of the autocodec searchers.
<apachelogger> there is no search going on
<apachelogger> the apps that require stuff call the kubuntu notification helper
<apachelogger> *with* the thing they would like to have
<apachelogger> and the notification helper then puts all that foo into a category and recommends installing that category
<apachelogger> so rekonq supposedly wants flash -> asks notification helper -> helper looks up flash -> flash is in multimedia category -> helper asks user to install all the stuff that is in the multimedia category
<nigelb> yuck
<apachelogger> in my case those are 2 completely and utterly unrelated things to rekonq
<Riddell> http://www.zdnet.co.uk/blogs/jamies-mostly-linux-stuff-10006480/kubuntu-on-netbooks-10020749/  nice review, guy seems curiously impressed by compositing effects
<Riddell> agateau: do we need a session at UDS for Kubuntu and DX?
<agateau> Riddell: don't think so
<agateau> Riddell: except if you want to discuss the c.a fiasco
<Riddell> c.a fiasco?
<agateau> Riddell: dbusmenu-qt copyright assignment... :/
<Riddell> oh aye
<Riddell> agateau: there's problems with the copyright assignment, I don't know if there's any chance of them getting fixed though, I might ask rick if he thinks it would be worth having a session about that
<agateau> Riddell: I was ranting, I don't think there is a need for a session on the subject
<Riddell> we may as well try
 * apachelogger is sitting in the most boring lecture like ever
<Riddell> specs registered https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty
<Riddell> apachelogger: who from ubuntu one should I subscribe to the appdevs-kubuntu-n-ubuntu-one spec?
<apachelogger> Riddell: better ask in #ubuntuone who is interested I suppose
<Riddell> rbelem: pnig
<Riddell> whatever a pnig is
<rbelem> Riddell, :-D
<Riddell> you're not on the confirmed list for UDS, you need to contact jcastro to confirm if you're going
<rbelem> Riddell, ok! I will ping him ;-)
<rbelem> thx :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, done :-)
<Quintasan_Droid> Wth
<Quintasan_Droid> Update broke my nVidia driver
<Quintasan_Droid> not update to maverick but a typical apt-get update and upgrade
<rbelem> Quintasan_Droid, to fix that, just apt-get install --install nvidia-current
<rbelem> i experienced this issue too after upgrading
<Quintasan_Droid> rbelem: thanks
<Quintasan_Droid> Maybe you also know solution to this
<Quintasan_Droid> Whenever I restart my PC using the buttons on the box itself my monitor claims to have no input signal, it flashes through digital and analog input. Usually I power it off, wait for few minutes and it works but wating is getting annoying
<Quintasan_Droid> I have no idea what might be the issue, I 'm pretty sure cables are undamaged
<Quintasan_Droid> Maybe Trouble came here and is sitting on my cables?
<Quintasan_Droid> :P
 * Trouble gets off Quintasan's cables
<Trouble> I should lose weight
<Quintasan_Droid> Just what did I do to experience so damn annoying things
<alvin> Quintasan_Droid: It might be bug 626974
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 626974 in Ubuntu release notes "ABI change in xorg 1.9 breaks legacy nvidia-96 and nvidia-173 drivers in Maverick" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626974
<alvin> Quintasan_Droid: What's the model of your card?
<Quintasan_Droid> alvin: well, let me first somehow get my monitor working, GeForce. GTX 250
<Quintasan_Droid> Or something along these lines
<alvin> Then it's not this bug.
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1185492 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/DownloadModel/DownloadDelegate.cpp Space text a little so that it isn't painted right on the border
<Quintasan_Droid> What the heck is wrong with my monitor
<Quintasan_Droid> It was working normally few weeks ago?
<rbelem> Quintasan_Droid, no idea, maybe the problem is with the video card
<rbelem> Quintasan, try it on another pc
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1185494 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/PackageModel/PackageWidget.h SVN_SILENT: Include fixes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh yes, error handling, but theres a small issue with that patch right now, when i type / in rekonq urlbar, it doest start file browsing mode, idk if thats a issue with my system  or the patch itself :D
<shadeslayer> valorie: i feel your pain ... thats why i keep all my data on /Data :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/L0JpbQu9
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1185507 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (6 files in 3 dirs) Move the header code an searchbar code into PackageWidget. This way we don't have to add widgets from subclasses, and can use KVBox again. The splitter sizes are now proper.
<Riddell> rickspencer3: hola, are you able to approve specs for UDS?
<rickspencer3> Riddell, I guess so, yeah
<rickspencer3> Riddell, wanna paste me some links, I'll go ahead and approve for you
<Riddell> rickspencer3: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty these ones please
<rickspencer3> just approve all of them?
<Riddell> rickspencer3: yes please
<Riddell> rickspencer3: well not approve, accept for UDS-N
<rickspencer3> done
<Riddell> rickspencer3: thanks
<Riddell> rickspencer3: is there any point in having a discussion about the contributor agreement at UDS?
<rickspencer3> Riddell, hmmm
<rickspencer3> depends on the content and context, I suppos
<rickspencer3> e
<Riddell> seeing if it can be changed to make it acceptable to people who currently have specific objections
<rickspencer3> Riddell, I would talk to sabdfl and amanda about it
<rickspencer3> Riddell, fwiw, I just asked jono to give you all the powers in LP that you will need to manage Kubuntu blueprints, scheduling, etc...
 * rickspencer3 hands keys to Riddel
<Riddell> agateau: do you need a session with Qt people about getting dbusmenu into Qt?
<agateau> Riddell: could be useful, but I think there will be a canonical-nokia private meeting
<agateau> Riddell: err, should have said "could be useful unless a canonical-nokia private meeting is planned"
<Riddell> I might schedule a general qt patch review and could include that as a topic
<agateau> Riddell: good plan
<Riddell> since it's our biggest patch :)
<agateau> Riddell: fyi I turned appmenu support into a plugin in my Qt branch, as requested by Nokia devs, hopefully this will go in soon
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw after installing neon, you just started it with /opt/bin/startkde?
<shadeslayer> and it automatically set the vars and stuff?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I didn't start a whole session, just individual apps
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<Quintasan> rbelem: still nothing
<rbelem> Quintasan, even on another pc?
<rbelem> Quintasan, or the nvidia?
<Quintasan> I mean the driver
<rbelem> Quintasan, boot with the latest kernel that is installed and then dpkg -P nvidia-current; apt-get install nvidia-current
<rbelem> Quintasan, try that and paste the result to me :-) use screen and byobu
<Quintasan> It wants to rebuild the module but claims there is no kernel source
<Quintasan> but I have it installed
<Riddell> hi mgraesslin, I registered a Kubuntu and xorg session at UDS, anything else you'd like sessions on? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty
<Quintasan> Riddell: anything you would like to see in Project Neon?
 * txwikinger wonders about a docky for KDE
<Riddell> Quintasan: umbrello!
<Quintasan> And what on earth is that?
<Riddell> my pride and joy
<Riddell> well before I did Kubuntu anyway :)
<Riddell> do you have kdesdk?
<Quintasan> Installed? Nope. Packaged in P-N? Yes
<Riddell> groovy
<Quintasan> Is this awesome?
<Riddell> totally awesome
<Riddell> Quintasan: does a full neon session work?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I do not know, I think I will work on it after we get all modules packaged
<Quintasan> I need to change all the Descriptions in control files to make it look somehow uniform
<Quintasan> not some random CAPS LOCK INGENIOUS BLABBERING
<Quintasan> :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: it seems to me like neon is ready for some publicity
<Quintasan> Well, I hope to package the rest of modules today
<Quintasan> and I think we can get a Session entry in no time
<Quintasan> Where are my minions?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^^
<shadeslayer> hmm?
<shadeslayer> publicity?
<Quintasan> nope
<Quintasan> Session entry for X
<Quintasan> huh
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> ah
<Quintasan> where the hell are bindings?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you were supposed to be working on them
<shadeslayer> and entry for X
<Quintasan> I thought I requested a build yesterday
<shadeslayer> loads of machines are down i think
<shadeslayer> only 3-4 PPA builders
<shadeslayer> ( for each arch )
<Quintasan> Apparently there is no recipe
<Quintasan> I wonder why.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Well, I'm giving the entry for X to you so you can have the honour of putting everything in motion :P
<Quintasan> pbuilding kdebindings
<Quintasan> wish me luck
<shadeslayer> ok
<Quintasan> uhh
<Quintasan> and we need to work on that python crap
<shadeslayer> also we need to keep a seprate cache for neon
<Quintasan> any idead how to set this up?
<Quintasan> still no edu lucid builds
<shadeslayer> apachelogger said to look at the earlier scripts
<Quintasan> oh god
<shadeslayer> i found the var, but how do we proceed? patch svn packages?
<Quintasan> patching svn?
<Quintasan> hmm
<shadeslayer> same goes for X entry
<shadeslayer> we could put X entry in meta package
<Quintasan> do we have any other way to go around it?
<shadeslayer> but then it wont be a meta package :P
<Quintasan> for X entry - I agree
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no idea about other way
<Quintasan> Who cares what is inside when it works?
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<Quintasan> missing deps on edut
<shadeslayer> and then we have the issue of bashrc and such
<Quintasan> bah
<shadeslayer> the proper env vars
<Quintasan> what is the issue with bashrc?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I get it
<Quintasan> I think we need to ask apachelogger 
<Quintasan> I have no idea how to deal with that
<shadeslayer> me neither 
<shadeslayer> maybe we should ship bashrc_neon in our meta package
<shadeslayer> and patch konsole to use that as default
<Quintasan> makes sense
<Quintasan> hmm edu build for lucid requested
<Quintasan> bindings are building
 * shadeslayer still has weird issue with rekonq 
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> !info python-sip-dev
<ubottu> python-sip-dev (source: sip4-qt3): Python/C++ bindings generator development files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.5-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 331 kB, installed size 1300 kB
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> We need 4.11 or later
<Quintasan> damn
<Riddell> rickspencer3: please accept https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdevs-kubuntu-n-qt-patch-review
<rickspencer3> Riddell, done
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ask apachelogger what?
<Quintasan> ask apachelogger about asking apachelogger logger
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: 17:58 < shadeslayer> and then we have the issue of bashrc and such
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^^
<shadeslayer> hmm?
<shadeslayer> oh yes
<apachelogger> what issue?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok so we start up neon, launch bash, wont konsole pick up settings from ~/.bashrc
<shadeslayer> the issue being, the environment vars are picked from stable install
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> if you export the environment as part of the KDE startup it will pick up those
<shadeslayer> so launching a app ( say rekonq ) will make it start from /usr/local/bin/rekonq, instead of /opt/usr/local/bin/rekonq
<shadeslayer> ah so we have to patch startkde
<shadeslayer> and how do we ship our neon entry for KDM?
<Quintasan> Nattys archives are not open yet?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no
 * Quintasan is too lazy to package new SIP
<Quintasan> I wonder what version debian has
<shadeslayer> weird rekonq
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dude
<shadeslayer> add docbook-xml to kdeedu
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we dont have amarok in there :O
 * shadeslayer gets cracking
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: maybe we should disable tests?
<shadeslayer> wow.. those animations are awesome in kpk
<Quintasan> well, they are most likley to fail :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: docbook doesnt get pulled?
<Quintasan> wth is wrong with those dependencies
<shadeslayer> no
<Quintasan> brb fixing
<shadeslayer> ive fixed it
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> thanks
<ScottK> Could someone take a look at Bug 660093?  I have this feeling we'll be the ones to fix it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 660093 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "Akonaditray null launcher appear after upgrading to Maverick Meerkat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660093
<trichard> the yawp package needs an update, it seems to be incompatible with KDE 4.5.2
<shadeslayer> trichard: i can put it in the PPA, but ill need Riddell's approval
<trichard> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> trichard: whats the new version? and where are the sources ? 
<trichard> shadeslayer: I think this bug is related https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-yawp/+bug/636338
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 636338 in plasma-widget-yawp (Ubuntu) "yawp doesn't display any data" [Undecided,New]
<trichard> newest version is 0.3.5 and is located http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=94106
<shadeslayer> trichard: ok, ill get to it tomorrow :)
<trichard> shadeslayer: thanks!
<shadeslayer> i wonder where dantti is these days
<shadeslayer> i need to poke him about a kpk bug
<shadeslayer> trichard: no problem 
<debfx> yawp doesn't seem to work with kde 4.5.1
<shadeslayer> debfx: needs a Backport then i guess
<debfx> shadeslayer: an SRU preferably
<shadeslayer> debfx: but its a new release, i dont think itll be SRU'able ... but ill need to look at the diff
<debfx> shadeslayer: maybe we can cherry-pick a commit that fixes the issue
<shadeslayer> possibly ...
<shadeslayer> im sleeping, ill have a look tomorrow 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: my approval for what?
<Lex79> Riddell: I wrote in the wiki vlc and phonon backend vlc, where it's gone?
<Riddell> twiddle
<Riddell> Lex79: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdevs-kubuntu-n-coding
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If it's totally broken without the update, a new version might get through SRU.
<Lex79> ok thanks :)
<trichard> Hm, when i double click my video in smplayer to start fullscreen i see the ubuntu wallpaper for half a second. How is this possible? I'm running KDE
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we ought to add HAL free for 12.04 to our long term goals.  It seems upstream is working on it and it wouldn't be a bad idea to look at if there is anything they've missed or any of our own stuff.
<bulldog98> ScottK: they want to be hal free for next release (or hoping at least)
<ScottK> bulldog98: Yes and we want all our major transitions done for 11.10, so it would be good to get on it sooner rather than later.
<cragdor> Hi All, are any of you experiencing issues with the NViDIA driver not working in 10.10
<bulldog98> cragdor: works for me
<cragdor> Doh, Seems its not working for a number of people on the internet, i also get this error in dmesg: The NVIDIA GPU 0000:02:00.0 (PCI ID: 10de:0615) installed
<cragdor> [   10.437966] NVRM: in this system is not supported by the 260.19.06 NVIDIA Linux
<cragdor> [   10.437967] NVRM: graphics driver release
<cragdor> Yet i'm sure a new GTS250, should be
<valorie_> there hasn't been a Kubuntu Meeting since July?
<JontheEchidna> we made this in Digital Fundamentals lab today: http://imgur.com/L4noV
<JontheEchidna> each board is a BCD to 7-segment display decoder. (2 people worked on each board)
<Lex79> multiplexer? :)
<JontheEchidna> I guess it could be called that
<JontheEchidna> It takes a binary number and outputs it as something that can turn lights off and on in the 7 segment display
<Lex79> also it called "mux" or something like that iirc
<Lex79> yes it is
<JontheEchidna> basically we were making this chip: http://www.physics.montana.edu/faculty/babbitt/Physics361/7segDisplay.pdf
<Lex79> nice :)
<JontheEchidna> me and my lab partner did the logic for segment 'e'
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-14
<JontheEchidna> when we put them all together, the 'b' segment board had a short in it somewhere :(
<JontheEchidna> so we had to disconnect 'b' so that we could test the board, since it was 10 minutes before we had to leave
<JontheEchidna> my partner and I got 'e' done in 45 minutes, though. Everybody was done with their segments after about an hour and a half, and then we spent the other hour and a half trying to put it all together
<Lex79> poor b :)
<JontheEchidna> we went through the whole truth table with our board, and it worked perfectly :)
<JontheEchidna> sweet: http://identi.ca/notice/55796822
<valoriez> cool
<valoriez> I just ordered a netbook from zareason with kubuntu 10.10
<valoriez> to take with me to uds
<valoriez> :-)
<JontheEchidna> they sure picked that up fast
<JontheEchidna> though I suppose they've had 6 months to integrate it, really :P
<valoriez> this lappy is just too big for that 
<JontheEchidna> well, minus the time taken for pushing the release forward to 10.10.10 ;)
<dasKreech> hi jjesse
<jjesse> hello dasKreech
<dasKreech> how are you jjesse?
<jjesse> frustrated w/ work but good
<jjesse> and pissed i left my power cord at the client
<dasKreech> oh. How far are they?
<jjesse> depends on atlanta traffic :)
<jjesse> google maps says 10 minutes but its more like an hour
<dasKreech> Oh atlanta :) my brother just moved there
<jjesse> yeah?
<dasKreech> Hmm I guess you might know. is there another Ubuntu official book planned?
<jjesse> maybe
<jjesse> haven't heard
<dasKreech> how often do (did?) they have them?
<jjesse> every 2 releases
<jjesse> or so
<dasKreech> seems like a while since I heard about them
<jjesse> last book covered 10.04
<dasKreech> ah must have missed it
<dasKreech> I was really busy for that release
<jjesse-netbook> and left the powersupply for my netbook at home
<jjesse-netbook> boo
<nigelb> lol
<dasKreech> :-)
<jjesse-netbook> batting 100000% today
<valoriez> I'm going to apply for kubuntu membership -- if any of y'all want to add a testimonial, my wiki page: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ValorieZimmerman
<Quintasan> oh woe
<Quintasan> Why did we decide to use pulse audio?
 * Quintasan is not upgrading
<valoriez> everything is working for me!
<valoriez> have you had bad luck with PA before, Quintasan?
<jussi> Quintasan: its evil for me, I just remove it every time...
<zarvox> Yeah, I find pulseaudio awesome.  Moving streams between devices on the fly, low power usage...there's lots of things that Pulseaudio makes wonderful
<jussi> I can never get pulse to work with skype
<valoriez> jussi, are your difficulties over though?
<jussi> valoriez: which difficaulties?
<valoriez> youtube
<zarvox> jussi: have you tried the 2.1.0.81 beta?
<jussi> valoriez: yes, I re installed
<jussi> zarvox: skype beta? 
<jussi> I got the latest skype beta from skype site.
<valoriez> the rc was sucking for me, but final is GREAT
<valoriez> once I fixed grub
<valoriez> that bit sucked
<valoriez> hard
<jussi> pretty much all is now working, including fglrx, I only dont have desktop effects
<zarvox> jussi: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-static
<zarvox> jussi: works perfectly for me :/
<valoriez> I haven't tried skype for a long time
<jussi> zarvox: I have the latest one from skype, yes
<jussi> zarvox: different hardware I guess
<valoriez> usually my camera works, but mic doesn't
<zarvox> valoriez: does it not capture anything, or is it pulling audio from the wrong device?
<jussi> valoriez: at least you can wave :P
<valoriez> unknown
<valoriez> I guess I should try again
<zarvox> valoriez: pavucontrol will let you see which device which app is capturing from
<valoriez> I keep wondering if maybe they forgot to install a mic
<valoriez> since I've never gotten it to work at all
<debfx> the UDD is awesome
<debfx> I adapted the merges script to only list kde related packages
<debfx> http://alioth.debian.org/~debfx-guest/kubuntu-merges.htm and http://alioth.debian.org/~debfx-guest/kubuntu-merges-exp.htm
<Riddell> UDD?
<Riddell> that's a suspiciously short list, we have far more merges than that to do
<debfx> ultimate debian database
<Riddell> that's only listing packages where debian version > ubuntu version
<Riddell> but we want to merge everything
<persia> With the squeeze freeze on, the merge list is likely to be quiet now, and explode later.
<persia> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/kubuntu-desktop.html is yet another list
<debfx> I don't think it's possible to parse the last common version from udd
<debfx> that would require parsing debian/changelog
<Riddell> now this list is a bit longer :) https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<debfx> but it also doesn't list packages where debian version > base version
<ari-tczew> good job debfx
<Riddell> "Valorie Zimmerman  has been successfully subscribed to kubuntu-devel."  /me puts a developers hat onto valorie :)
<valoriez> lol
<valoriez> I'm trying to get effing doodle to load
<valoriez> so I can schedule a meeting
<valoriez> I do have a Kubuntu hat!
<Riddell> meeting will be tricky, I'm away next week and then it's UDS
<Riddell> we can always have a meeting at UDS
<valoriez> ok
<valoriez> there will be a quorum?
<valoriez> or I can just send email
<valoriez> now that 10.10 is working for me, I'm here again....
<valoriez> my wiki page should be ready by tomorrow
<valoriez> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ValorieZimmerman
<valoriez> just about there
<Riddell> keep going with the doodle anyway, maybe we can do it tomorrow or next Friday
<valoriez> I'm around both days
<valoriez> I'll try in konq
<valoriez> ff just takes 15 mins to tell me it can't load the damn page
<valoriez> good night!
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1185866 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/kded/UpdateEvent/UpdateEvent.cpp The ommission of a single '!' had the notifier not notifying when security updates were present :/
<shadeslayer> hmm .. SRU's ...
<debfx> the merges table is getting interactive: http://alioth.debian.org/~debfx-guest/ubuntu-merges.htm?filter=kubuntu
<Riddell> shadeslayer: testing needed if you're wanting to help
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sure .. but right now i have to SRU plasma-widget-yawp
<shadeslayer> apparently its not working with 4.5.1
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://imgur.com/L4noV <- nice, i only get the IC's directly and we plug them in to power our 7-Segment displays
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: yeah, we used the IC last week (a 7447, iirc)
<al> choqok is still in "dependency wait" for lucid
<JontheEchidna> but this week we got to built it
<shadeslayer> al: uh where?
<al> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/choqok/0.9.85-0ubuntu2~lucid1/+build/1994857
<shadeslayer> oh boi
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^ please rebuild
<al> oh, i thought that would happen automagically
<shadeslayer> al: lp is not that intelligent
<Riddell> it should do, let me check if qoauth is available on lucid
<al> that was none of the adjectives i associated with lp before either
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it is : https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qoauth/1.0-2ubuntu4~lucid1
<JontheEchidna> oo, is natty open?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: toolchain uploads only
<al> yea, i can see qoauth in lucid-proposed on the mirror i use: libqoauth1 | 1.0-2ubuntu4~lucid1 | http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-proposed/universe Packages
<Riddell> choqok building now on lucid
<al> Missing build dependencies: libqoauth-dev
<shadeslayer> ugh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: maybe qoauth needs moving to main lucid archives first?
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> yes it will
 * Riddell twiddles some switches
<Riddell> ok moved
<Riddell> remind me to retry choqok in an hour
<shadeslayer> right...
<shadeslayer> debfx: yawp is completely broken on 4.5.1 right?
<debfx> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> ok whole new release then
<al> ah, choqok is now "Successfully built"
<shadeslayer> al: great, please test and report on the SRU bug please
<shadeslayer> bug 654236
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 654236 in choqok (Ubuntu Lucid) "SRU : Please release choqok 0.9.85 for lucid" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654236
<shadeslayer> youll need to paste your install log in the comments
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bug 660537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 660537 in Ubuntu "SRU: Please release plasma-widget-yawp 0.3.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660537
<cmagina> is the network-manager-openvpn-kde interface missing the key password prompt? it doesn't bring one up and as a result fails to work.  just curious if anyone knows
<cmagina> fails to work with passworded keys specifically
<Riddell> shadeslayer: needs a debdiff and a TEST CASE comment
<shadeslayer> Riddell: debdiff will be HUGE
<shadeslayer> diff of packaging perhaps?
<Riddell> cmagina: the vpn plugins for network manager on KDE aren't well tested I'm afraid
<Riddell> shadeslayer: debdiff of the whole thing please
<shadeslayer> ok
<cmagina> Riddell: yeah, that is what i thought.  found a bug on bugs.kde.org relating back to the kde 3 implementation not including the password prompt from 2007.
<cmagina> Riddell: figured that was a bad sign, thanks for the response
<shadeslayer> Riddell: done
<shadeslayer> and uh.. why are we tracking it in natty?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it will need to be fixed in natty too
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: \o/ ... http://pastebin.com/UPCJqG35 .... rekonq is now KDE protocol compliant
<rdieter_work> ScottK: thanks for the reference to 104_i915_fragment_shader_disable.patch , is that what essentially disables kwin blur effect (or works-around the fact the it's glacially slow?  or is it just me?)
<rdieter_work> ScottK: nvm, mgraesslin in #kwin said he thinks this should do the trick
<shadeslayer> its KDE's birthday!
<shadeslayer> hurrah!
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu 10.10 is out! | what to do for Natty? http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | Merges! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/NattyMerges | congratulations to debfx | Happy Birthday KDE!!
<cmagina> woohoo
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh kewl, you moved the banner to be in the middle
<valoriez> after 100% success installing skype last night \o/
<valoriez> today chromium totally fails; won't even load
<valoriez> anyone else had that issue?
<tsimpson> try running it from a terminal and look for errors
<valoriez> I did, but it just wouldn't run
<valoriez> no errors
<valoriez> so I'm uninstalling
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if (_url.protocol() == QL1S("http") || _url.protocol() == QL1S("https") || _url.protocol() == QL1S("file"))
<apachelogger> id get protocol into a QString or whatever that function returns
<apachelogger> shadeslayer:  else if(!KProtocolInfo::isKnownProtocol(_url))
<apachelogger> that is redundant
<apachelogger> if (bool) else == no matter whether true or false either if or else will be executed ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: +        KMessageBox::error( Application::instance()->mainWindow(), i18n("rekonq cannot handle this URL, please use a appropriate application to open it"));
<apachelogger> see my blog post on i18n semantics
<apachelogger> also that message is next to useless
<apachelogger> + it should not hardcode the appname
<apachelogger> + most users will have no idea what an URL is
<apachelogger> + most users will not know what an appropriate application would be
<apachelogger> + without adding the URL the user might not even know what URL the error is talking about to begin with 
<apachelogger> good to see that fixed finally 
<valoriez> http://doodle.com/zbbua83cvpd6cgn3 - doodle poll for meeting considering my membership
<valoriez> just sent to kubuntu-devel
<Nightrose> Riddell: apachelogger: i'm too tired for a proper testimonial in the wiki and i'll be traveling so not be able to make the meeting but valoriez rocks and has my support for kubuntu membership
<valoriez> {{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to Nightrose
<Nightrose> :)
<valoriez> you are a jet-setter lately!
<Nightrose> *hugs*
<Nightrose> haha yes
<Nightrose> it's crazy 
<valoriez> crazy and wonderful, I hope
<valoriez> ?
<Nightrose> but after boston/mountain view in the next two weeks and then dublin in november it should get less crazy again
<Riddell> Nightrose: thanks
<Nightrose> heh most definitely
<valoriez> super then
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-15
<valorie_> Mamarok: thanks so much for your testimonial
<valoriez> how was your time in Zurich?
<Mamarok> valoriez: they canceled my talk, not enough registration. But the hint for registration was at the bottom of a quite long mail by the organizers :(
<Mamarok> but Munich was great :)
<valoriez> dang it, Munich
<valoriez> geez
<valoriez> http://xkcd.com/797/
<Riddell> apachelogger: ping
<Riddell> apachelogger: fancy taking a look at this? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~benji/launchpadlib/kwallet/+merge/38366
<Riddell> right, SRUs done, e-mail backlog done, USD specs registered, let's get on with merges
 * Riddell grabs qt
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill fix it, but git.reviewboard is a PITA, wont let me update patches
<apachelogger> Riddell: looks a bit over engineered
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> +    app = QtGui.QApplication([])
<apachelogger> is dirty
<apachelogger> and causes the dirty kwallet_is_initialized var
<Riddell> but won't kwallet need a QApplication?
<apachelogger> yes, but there are more sensible approaches to getting a qapp
<Riddell> fabo: how do I find the debian packaging branch for qt4.x11 4.7 ?
<apachelogger> i.e. ::instance() or what it is called
<apachelogger> IIRC that returns either the existing instance OR a new one
<apachelogger> why he uses a qwidget to embody the wallet is also a mystery to me
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll take a closer look
<sresu> apachelogger: Hey.. found this - https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/ubuntuone-kde Should I go with it?
<apachelogger> go where?
<sresu> apachelogger: Use it?
<apachelogger> if it works
<sresu> apachelogger: What do you mean if it works?
<apachelogger> that it does not work
<sresu> apachelogger: Haven't you made it?
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/375145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375145 in Ubuntu One Client "Ubuntu One should have a KDE client" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
 * apachelogger should blog about that
<sresu> Yes I know
<apachelogger> I get like 5 mails per week why it does not work
<sresu> Ah-ok
<sresu> No probs. I'll see
<sresu> apachelogger: Thanks
<debfx> shadeslayer: do you mind if I add a watch file to plasma-widget-fastuserswitch (in the git repo)?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I agree with Leonard that what would really be needed is a proper python-keyring (i.e. using existing bindings etc)
<apachelogger> maybe Benji could do it ^^
 * apachelogger notes that the logic is there in like every app that uses both kwallet and gnomekeyring and just needs to be turned into something more general
<Riddell> apachelogger: isn't that just what python-keyring does?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> python-keyring has own bindings
<apachelogger> also I recon the API is sort of limited
<Riddell> so it does, how strange
<Riddell> but is that a reason not to use it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I don't know, all I know is that the u1/ubuntu-sso people also decided against it for one reason or another (though their use case is a bit special really)
<apachelogger> Riddell: from a maintenance and reliability POV I would choose official bindings over others though...
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you get why he is using a QWidget?
<Riddell> apachelogger: he seems to recon it was needed, I'm skeptical
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> kwallet generally wants a parenting widget
<Riddell> but maybe it needs a QObject for the slot?
<apachelogger> it is not needed though
<apachelogger> Riddell: with async connection it does
<apachelogger> though I think using synchronious access for this use case there would be fine too
<apachelogger> that is related to the fact that I would prefer to not have kwallet a member but initialized on demand and destroyed once the operation was finished
<apachelogger> which is not the case, unless I am missing something
<Riddell> 12:08 < ranjan> I am getting 3d acceleration on nvidia card with nouveau in Kubuntu 10.10. How did that become possible? !!
<Riddell> possibly the first person to complain that compositing is working :)
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> freeflying: where does kubuntu_90_webkit_htmlxml_gb_gb18030_detect.diff come from and does it need a SRU?
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> ghns' most downloads order is completely pointless
<debfx> Quintasan: is recorditnow in multiverse only because it depends on mencoder?
<fabo> Riddell: it's experimental-snapshots branch
<Riddell> fabo: thanks, found it
<Riddell> fabo: why are there both pkg-kde/qt4-x11.git and pkg-kde/qt/qt4-x11.git ?
<fabo> Riddell: that's temporary. we moved all qt related packages under the same dir.
<fabo> that's nothing more than a symlink
<fabo> pkg-kde/qt/qt4-x11.git is the real one
<Riddell> fabo: random git question, is there a difference between git://git.debian.org/pkg-kde/qt4-x11.git and git://git.debian.org/pkg-kde/qt4-x11  ?
<fabo> no
<Riddell> fabo: so it's just git being tricky? :)
<fabo> yeah :)
<Riddell> thanks fabo 
<fabo> yw
<shadeslayer> debfx: feel free to do it :)
<Riddell> debfx: what does plasma-widget-fastuserswitch do that kickoff menu doesn't?
<debfx> Riddell: dunno, ask shadeslayer :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: dunno, ask the guy who made it :P
<debfx> :D
<shadeslayer> i guess its like the shutdown/log off plasmoid
<shadeslayer> for easy switches between 2 users
<debfx> we should evaluate the usefulness of our plasma-widget-* packages :)
<debfx> for example we have 3 weather widgets + kde has 2 built-in
<Riddell> I have this clever weather widget built into my flat, it's called a window, I look at it and it tells me what the weather is
<debfx> Riddell: cool, but is your window widget free software? :P
<ScottK> We probably have enough clocks too.
<Riddell> there's only two I think, digital and analogue no?
<ScottK> Fuzzy also
<debfx> digital, analog, fuzzy, adjustable and binary
<Riddell> golly
<ScottK> I think that rises at least to "enough".
<shadeslayer> more power to the user? 
<shadeslayer> we also have 5-6 browsers :P
<ScottK> None of the KDE ones are particularly useful though.
 * Riddell disagrees
<shadeslayer> Riddell: merges from experimental? or unstable?
<shadeslayer> or whichever is newer
<Riddell> shadeslayer: whichever the best version is
<Riddell> shadeslayer: probably experimental
<Riddell> what are you looking at?
<shadeslayer> kde4libs 
<Riddell> mind and add yourself to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/NattyMerges
<shadeslayer> but since our version is newer , i think ill have to leave it ..
<shadeslayer> yes, im just having a look if i can do it :P
<Riddell> there will still be plenty to merge I'm sure
<Riddell> shadeslayer: get their packages from git
<shadeslayer> packages?
<shadeslayer> you mean debian/ ?
<Riddell> yes, packaging
<Riddell> git clone git://git.debian.org/pkg-kde/kde-sc/kde4libs.git
<Riddell> cd kde4libs; git checkout remotes/origin/kde4.5
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> hmm debian git is slow :(
<shadeslayer> im getting 5 KBps :P
<shadeslayer> oh and archive autosync is in progress i think
<debfx> I'm merging kdelibs 3 now
<shadeslayer> debfx: thats one dirty merge
<debfx> it has a gazillion patches ^^
<shadeslayer> yeah, and i think 3-4 of them needed a refresh or something
<ScottK> IIRC there are some security fixes in there that should go to earlier releases in -security.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we MUST ship gtk-oxygen-engine   
<shadeslayer> like .. default for natty
<Riddell> isn't that the one that has hardcoded values for a load of things?
<shadeslayer> uh .. dont know, http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/gtk-oxygen-engine?content=129715&PHPSESSID=b2c6a8bc42e6fb0ddc347f1f532baa9f
<shadeslayer> but i have it installed, looks pretty awesome
<Riddell> it's on the list to be discussed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i dont see it on the wiki
<Riddell> it's on the whiteboard for packaging spec
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appselection-kubuntu-n-packaging << page not found
<shadeslayer> same for https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuNattyPackaging
<debfx> ScottK: looks like security_05_XMLHttpRequest_vulnerability.diff has been accidentally dropped in lucid
<dasKreech> Do we have synaptiks (synaptiks.lunaryorn.de) packaged?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: seems it's https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-kubuntu-n-packaging
<debfx> dasKreech: yes, kde-config-synaptiks
<dasKreech> ah cool thanks 
<shadeslayer> ah ok then
<debfx> Riddell: switch from kde-config-touchpad to kde-config-synaptiks should be added there as well
<Riddell> debfx: added
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uh https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-yawp/0.3.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 << thats supposed to be maverick1 right?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hum, yes
<dasKreech> debfx: MRU I suspect then
<debfx> dasKreech: MRU?
<dasKreech> MIR
<dasKreech> whoops
<dasKreech> just woke up
<Riddell> rickspencer3: please accept https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-general-n-git-for-bzr-users
<rickspencer3> Riddell, will do
<rickspencer3> I'm taking a bit of a day off, so if you've got more, now's the time 
<Riddell> don't think I do
<rickspencer3> Riddell, or ask Jono to grant you approval powers, I already asked him to do so
<rickspencer3> anyway, accepted ;)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: "that a bzr user does not fill lost and frustrated trying" ... s/fill/feel
<Riddell> shadeslayer: agateau's typo not mine!
<shadeslayer> agateau: ^ :P
<agateau> shadeslayer: oups
<shadeslayer> heh :D
<agateau> shadeslayer: fixed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appselection-kubuntu-n-kontact ::page not found
<debfx> dasKreech: ah, well first we need to decide if we actually want to switch
<dasKreech> Of course :)
<Riddell> my first package uploaded to natty!
<shadeslayer> oohh https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdevs-dx-n-apple-compatible-browser-gestures
<shadeslayer> Riddell: qt?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no, qt will take another 10 hours to compile (possible slight exaggeration, but not much)
<shadeslayer> ah ok :D
<ScottK> debfx: Was it dropped or is it new (and needs to go in earlier releases too)?
<debfx> ScottK: earlier release have the patch through security uploads
<ScottK> debfx: OK.  I think this is the one I was pushing shadeslayer to do the merge before release to get.
<ScottK> debfx: It's in Universe starting in Lucid, so unless one of us prepares the security upload it won't get done.
<debfx> ScottK: the patch was added in 4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-2.1ubuntu3 and 4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-3 but disappeared later in lucid
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Lovely.
<ScottK> It still sounds like it needs to be fixed in -security for Lucid/Maverick though.
<debfx> yes
<JontheEchidna> neat, looks like gcc-4.5 will be default for natty
<ScottK> Already is.
<ScottK> Also using the gold linker, so stand by for 'fun'.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you're a fan of gcc 4.5?
<JontheEchidna> I'm a fan of anything that brings optimizations :P
<Sput> ScottK: is gold usable nowadays at all?
<Sput> last time I checked, a lot of packages wouldn't build with it
<ScottK> Sput: Thus the "fun".
<Sput> ScottK: I see.
<ScottK> Debian put a fair amount of effort into fixing related bugs already, so it shouldn't be horrible.
 * Sput still waits for gcc-4.5 being unmasked on Gentoo
<Sput> ... by which time I can be reasonably sure that almost all software should build with it
<Sput> supposedly "by the end of this week"
<Riddell> tsk, Gentoo, always so conservative, join us and live on the edge!
<JontheEchidna> gold's main advantage is faster linking?
<Riddell> faster loading presumably, since libraries aren't linked to so many things
<JontheEchidna> nice
<Riddell> but we already try and do that with cmake flags I thought
<JontheEchidna> now's the best time to upgrade to natty, since they haven't uploaded the X bits yet :P
<shadeslayer> ^ probably :)
<debfx> I can already feel the gold linker "fun" while trying to build kdelibs in natty
<JontheEchidna> QApt is gold-ready, at least
<JontheEchidna> wow, it does link very fast
<debfx> if I hit one more missing lib, i'll just add -Wl,--add-needed to LDFLAGS
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> debfx: sersiously dude, best of luck on kdelibs merge :D
<JontheEchidna> fun!
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/513958/
<debfx> shadeslayer: the merge is basically done and --add-needed works fine :)
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1186269 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/CMakeLists.txt Link to nepomuk explicitly for gold support
<debfx> anyway we should start removing kde3 packages
<shadeslayer> meh ... LP fail
<shadeslayer> what is wrong today... im getting just 5-6 KBps today
<JontheEchidna> I did a bit of kde3 package removal rigth before maverick was released. :)
<Riddell> maybe everyone in India is downloading Kubuntu 10.10?
<JontheEchidna> I got 8 source packages killed, iirc
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uh.. from launchpad? i dont think so :P
<JontheEchidna> Anything in this purple list right here that has a popcon of less than 60-75 should be fair game: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/universe.html#notinA
<JontheEchidna> otherwise we would want to follow debian with their removals
<debfx> one more: bug #661300
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 661300 in knetstats (Ubuntu) "Please remove the package knetstats" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661300
<JontheEchidna> debfx: btw, you can confirm that now since you are MOTU
<debfx> I'm not sure if popcon can be trusted at all
<debfx> JontheEchidna: ah, right
<ScottK> debfx: It's only useful as a relative measure.  You can look at popcon for kubuntu-desktop and for a particular package and get a reasonable estimate of X% of Kubuntu users use package X.
<ScottK> It will, of course, be off since not all users of the package will be Kubuntu users.
<persia> And some few Kubuntu users will uninstall the metapackage for some reason or another.
<debfx> yay, I got kdelibs to build on natty ^^
<Riddell> yay!
<Quintasan> great
<Quintasan> Riddell: any idea what sip package debian has?
 * Quintasan can't access packages.debian.org
<Riddell> sip4-qt3 (4.10.2-1) unstable
<debfx> Quintasan: have you seen my message from earlier today?
<Quintasan> debfx: not sure
<Quintasan> debfx: well, backlock in not long enough
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> backlog*
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1186292 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/kded/ (UpdateEvent/UpdateEvent.cpp event.cpp event.h) Add an update() function so that the status notifier item tooltip and icon can be updated if/when necessary
<debfx> Quintasan: is recorditnow in multiverse only because it depends on mencoder?
<Quintasan> I think it is so.
<Quintasan> I'm not sure about the state of mencoder
<debfx> it's in universe since maverick
<Quintasan> debfx: well, it is a problem?
<debfx> Quintasan: maybe we can move recorditnow to universe
<Quintasan> well, let me grab updated version
<Quintasan> so I
<Quintasan> gah
<Quintasan> I will update the package and annoy someone so it gets back to universe if possible
<Quintasan> !info recorditnow
<ubottu> recorditnow (source: recorditnow): desktop recorder for KDE. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.7-0ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 353 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<debfx> Quintasan: I've started packaging 0.8.1
<debfx> it installs some header files which it probably shouldn't
<debfx> i haven't fixed that yet
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> I need a way to download source package from latest verison of ubuntu without any url pasting and chaging repositories :S
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: quite simple really
<Quintasan> Riddell: well, no luck, I need SIP 4.11 or lates :S
<shadeslayer> pull-lp-source
<shadeslayer> and see the man page for all the foo you can do with it
 * Quintasan can't keep up with those damn lp tools
<Quintasan> god damn
<Quintasan> super fast internets :/
<Quintasan> what did I do to get a WoW player T_T
<ScottK> Quintasan: Riddell can move it.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'd like to know why it was moved to multiverse in the first place
<ScottK> Wasn't mencoder in Multiverse before?
<ulysses> !find LC_MESSAGES
<ScottK> (agreed though, know is good )
<ubottu> File LC_MESSAGES found in a2ps, abook, abraca, accerciser, acheck, aegis, aeskulap, afbackup-common, agave, akonadi-kde-resource-googledata (and 1964 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=LC_MESSAGES&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<ScottK> know/knowing
<Quintasan> I can't even pull the source from LP
<Quintasan> :/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: remember, you need to name the source, not the binary package
<Quintasan> it is the same
<Quintasan> debfx: will you do all that packaging stuff?
<debfx> Quintasan: I can send you the package if you want to continue
<Quintasan> sure, why not
<Quintasan> though I'm just postponing the inevitable
<Quintasan> :P
<Lex79> shadeslayer: how is going kde4libs merge?
<shadeslayer> Lex79: well .. im looking at the changelog, but im a bit of a loss as to where to start :P
<Lex79> you're too slow
<shadeslayer> i know
<Lex79> :D
<shadeslayer> but i have no idea where to start merging from ^_^
<Quintasan> merges are PITA
<Lex79> from debian/patches for instance
<Lex79> merges is a good work to learn packaging
<shadeslayer> like.. there have been 7-8 ubuntu releases, where as debian has only 1 release for the same time period
<Quintasan> That's because we like to break things more often
<Quintasan> :)
<Lex79> exactly
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I can already see the tons of bugs when we release Project Neon
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Lex79> lol
<debfx> Quintasan: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/recorditnow_0.8.1-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: blame it on yofel_ :P
 * Lex79 wants Neon also for natty
<shadeslayer> Lex79: help us complete it for maverick first
 * Lex79 looks Quintasan
<Quintasan> It's not like we need some extra changes for natty shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> hmm.. not really i think
<Quintasan> And build for natty are still not available I belive
<shadeslayer> but im pretty sure that we will have linking problems
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we do have them
<shadeslayer> hmm ... im pretty sure we dont want 20_use_dejavu_as_default_font.diff from debian
<Lex79> nope
<Quintasan> debfx: thanks
<Quintasan> that reminds me I need to set up my p.u.c connection
<shadeslayer> Lex79: ill get it done within 30 mins or so i think, then comes testbuilding
<Quintasan> eek
<Quintasan> building new sip
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: pray it works!
<Lex79> shadeslayer: what? already merged?
<shadeslayer> Lex79: kde4libs? no ..
<Quintasan> wut
<shadeslayer> im working on it
<Lex79> ah sorry, misread
<Quintasan> merge complete in less than an hour is a miracle
<neversfelde> someone living in Australia oder somewhere else in the south, I need a new home for 6 month, it is too cold here
<neversfelde> evening
<Quintasan> neversfelde: \o
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> hey neversfelde
 * Quintasan would like a new home too
<neversfelde> hi
<Quintasan> I hate winter
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I hope you are going the NEXT UDS?
 * Quintasan will be able to go without any problems then
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: the one in florida, yes
<shadeslayer> the next one.. not so sure
<neversfelde> well, I should like it, but I have no experience in skiing, I guess I should learn now
<Quintasan> :<
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i might have exams
<Quintasan> If it is in Europe then I'm all set
<Lex79> neversfelde: I miss germany and its cold and its bratwurst, do you want come here? we can change :)
<Quintasan> I will be 18 by then and that means no guardian and this means no additional cost on my side :P
<neversfelde> Lex79: not before Gotthard tunnel is ready, but I can send you Bratwurst :)
<Quintasan> Urgh, Germany sometimes makes me sick
<neversfelde> and it is not much warmer in Italy in the winter, is it?
<Lex79> neversfelde: there's the sea in front my window and the beach with nice girls
<shadeslayer> merge-changelog fail
<Quintasan> Lex79: want to change? :D
<Lex79> neversfelde: 18 C here
<neversfelde> ok, let's change
<Lex79> lol
<Quintasan> Lex79: I can offer you Polish vodka
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Lex79> Quintasan: no I want to go to Germany :)
<neversfelde> Lex79: I have the alps in front of my window, ah and I'm sure nice girls, too 
<Lex79> ahahaha :)
<shadeslayer> Lex79: should i merge with unreleased or unstable ? ( debian )
<Lex79> with git
<Lex79> unreleased
<Quintasan> Lex79: man, if I were you I wouldn't change
<shadeslayer> hmm ok
<shadeslayer> Lex79: versioning issue then
<Lex79> Quintasan: I like German people :)
<shadeslayer> merge-changelog merges 4:4.5.1-0r1 before our current packaging
<Lex79> uhm
<Quintasan> Lex79: Well, I can't say I hate them but I have bad experience with Germans :S
<neversfelde> mhh
<shadeslayer> Lex79: what do i version our package? :D
<Lex79> 4.5.2-1ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> -0r1ubuntu1 ?
<Quintasan> neversfelde: well, I'm sure that the whole Germany is full of people like that, but that leaves some sort of bad impression
<Quintasan> is not*
 * Quintasan left out an important word
<Quintasan> :O
<Lex79> shadeslayer: get rid of that 0r1, it's fine with 1ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> pl
<shadeslayer> ok then
<neversfelde> Quintasan: what leaves a bad impression?
<Lex79> I meet a ton of friendly people in Hamburg
<neversfelde> Hamburg is great, a busy town
<neversfelde> I do not want to live there, but my parents are near Hamburg 
<Quintasan> neversfelde: hmm for starters, recently I some ladies from Germany went to Poland and they ordered tons of foods and they refused to pay, saying "We are in Poland, we do not have to pay here".
<Quintasan> god, I read that*
 * Quintasan is totally not in shape today
 * Lex79 likes say "thuss" :D
<Quintasan> :D
<Lex79> Quintasan: that's bad, but I think that people are everywhere
<Quintasan> Lex79: well, that's true
<neversfelde> Quintasan: probably in the polish equivalent of "Bild Zeitung" It's a little bit generalized to judge about german people, because some girls did not want to pay their bill, is it?
<neversfelde> Lex79: I guess you mean "Tschüß" :)
<neversfelde> bye 
<Lex79> yeah
<Quintasan> neversfelde: I'm pretty sure you are right, if "Bild Zeitung" is some sort of totally idiotic tabloid.
<neversfelde> it's what Sun is in england
<neversfelde> boulevard press
<Quintasan> Well, we have "Fakt" in Poland
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<neversfelde> hehe
<Quintasan> Latest head line - "My fridge attacked me!"
<Quintasan> _Groo_: \o
<ari-tczew> haha
<_Groo_> i just added this bug to kde, 254283
<neversfelde> Quintasan: I guess every country has something like that
<_Groo_> hey Quintasan 
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: You didn't see that?
<_Groo_> aparently digikam 1.4 and 1.5 are broken, you cant open the settings
<ari-tczew> or 'I don't sleep, I'm keeping dresser."
<_Groo_> bug 254283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254283 in movabletype-opensource (Ubuntu) "Please sync movabletype-opensource 4.2~rc4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254283
<_Groo_> hmm not launchpad
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: about fridge not, but demotywatory.pl hosts sometimes similiar cases :P
<_Groo_> do we have a bot to see kde bugs?
<Quintasan> I mean, seriously, how the hell a fridge can attack you?
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: froze your head :>
<_Groo_> Quintasan: there are movies that prove otheriwise
<Quintasan> _Groo_: no, give me the titles.
<neversfelde> Lex79: btw, if you want a real good Bratwurst, do not visit Hamburg, visit me :)
<Quintasan> Bratwurst, hmm is that a sasuage in a roll?
<Lex79> neversfelde: ahah ok :) why you said before that you don't want live in Hamburg? too busy town?
<Lex79> Quintasan: yes
<neversfelde> Lex79: yes and to far in the north. And too expensive
<_Groo_> Quintasan: here ya go http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0103729/
<Lex79> it's less expensive than here
<_Groo_> Quintasan: Attack of the Killer Refridgerator, a classic XD
 * Lex79 likes also waffel
<Lex79> gnam gnam
<Quintasan> oh god
<JontheEchidna> kde bug 254283
<ubottu> KDE bug 254283 in libkipi "digikam 1 4 0 (and 1 5 0) crash as soon as i click settings / configure digikam" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=254283
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: just talked to guilles, which is a digikam developer, he told me to update libkipi :P but we are using 4.5.2a already.. any ideas? 
<JontheEchidna> nope
<_Groo_> btw can you guys reproduce this? just open digikam, click settings / configure digikam, should bring drkonki pronto :P
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: i asked him to tell me which patch fixes this, this way we could backport it
<JontheEchidna> but then again they released digikam 1.4 with a dependency on an unreleased version of KDE, so who knows what version they expect?
<_Groo_> if not, we are going to get a lot of bug reports about digikam in the following weeks :P
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: maybe the hard way is to backport libkipi to latest trunk?
<Lex79> they just don't know how to release software, that's it
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: the best part is is that they think packagers are clueless :P
<Lex79> yes
<Lex79> and kubuntu is crap
<Lex79> yes
<JontheEchidna> but really they are...
<JontheEchidna> (clueless about how to release software, that is)
<Lex79> yeah :)
<_Groo_> so anyone confirm this? i want to check if its my system only
<_Groo_> just open digikam, settings/configure digikam
<_Groo_> should give you a colorful little crash
<_Groo_> anyway, since im on vacations the next 2 weeks, im gonna try to backport libkipi trunk and see if yuu guys can approve it and release it
<shadeslayer> Lex79: hmm.. so much stuff that is documented in changelog, but not implemented actually
<shadeslayer> quilt build dep for examp,e
<shadeslayer> hmm.. nvm
<shadeslayer> Lex79: libasound2-dev has been removed as a build dep by debian, do i follow that?
<Lex79> yes
<Lex79> shadeslayer: in Debian there is no libqtwebkit-dev in build-deps, please add it in our package
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> im looking at the build deps right now :)
<shadeslayer> and that one was already added :P
<shadeslayer> Lex79: http://pastebin.com/Q8C4FtgX :: current diff
<debfx> Lex79: does kdoctools really need to depend on docbook-xsl? Debian only has docbook-xml
<Lex79> see our changelog for that, I don't remember
<debfx> Lex79: our changelog doesn't say why it is needed
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Lex79> follow debian for now
<shadeslayer> ( ive added it atm )
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<Lex79> and cross the fingers ;)
<Lex79> lol
<debfx> docbook-xsl wastes a lot of space (20 MB)
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1963269 < what ive done till now
<JontheEchidna> are we merging with debian's 4.4 packages?
<shadeslayer> Lex79: line 48 onwards : http://pastebin.com/Q8C4FtgX
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: with git
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: debian has 4.5.1
<JontheEchidna> ok
<shadeslayer> Lex79: follow debian or keep our replaces/breaks
<Lex79> shadeslayer: not really:
<Lex79> <MoDaX> btw, as things are now, debian will never release 4.5.x officially.
<shadeslayer> ah ...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Keep whichever has a higher version unless both are lower than our lucid version in which case they can be dropped.
<Lex79> shadeslayer: << 4:4.4.60
<shadeslayer> ohk .. ill keep <<4:4.4.60
<debfx> well, they have a semi-official kde 4.5 repository
<ScottK> I think Riddell said to merge from Debian KDE Git.
<shadeslayer> yes, thats what im doing
<shadeslayer> almost done
<Lex79> shadeslayer: when you finished, put your changes in bzr, I can review later, ensure run "bzr add" and "bzr remove" :)
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<shadeslayer> Lex79: im done, want me to push to a local bzr branch?
<Lex79> did you add replaces/breaks for the library transition?
<Lex79> there is a library transition iirc
<shadeslayer> Lex79: hold on, ill push to my bzr branch
<Lex79> ok
<Lex79> brb
<Quintasan> brr
<Quintasan> great
<Quintasan> sip builds just fine
<shadeslayer> Lex79: bzr branch lp:~rohangarg/kdelibs/ubuntu
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<ScottK> Quintasan: Can you add Python3 support for Sip?
<shadeslayer> Lex79: im deleting that, better idea
<ScottK> (upstream supports it).
<ScottK> Quintasan: See http://wiki.debian.org/Python/SqueezePy3k for details.
<ScottK> (also feel free to harass barry in #ubuntu-devel on the subject)
<Quintasan> ScottK: Well, it was supposed to be a quick and dirty package for Project Neon but if guys in debian dont have this then I might update it
<ScottK> Quintasan: They don't and it's wanted for Natty and possibly squeeze.
<shadeslayer> i so hate lp right now
<shadeslayer> 1KBps
<Quintasan> Well, time to work I guess :)
<ScottK> Quintasan: IIRC there's a package on mentors.debian.net that's about half wrong, but might be good for hints.
<shadeslayer> can you believe that ... im branching @ 1KBps ... -.-
 * shadeslayer runs to #launchpad
<Quintasan> I was branching at 1099 bits
<Quintasan> per second :P
<shadeslayer> hrh
<Quintasan> ScottK: >4.10.5-1
<ScottK> Quintasan: I don't recall for sure.
<Quintasan> Well. I'll just do what I usually do to upgrade a package, add the python stuff and make sure it works
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> Lex79: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kdelibs/ubuntu/revision/283
<shadeslayer> its still WIP 
<shadeslayer> Lex79: updated changelog in next commit
<shadeslayer> kde4libs starts building \o/
<shadeslayer> well.. atleast build deps look ok :>
<sheytan> apachelogger what's the name of your KCM to change the qt engine to raster?
<shadeslayer> Lex79: argh... power outage, can you pull kde4libs packaging from my bzr branch and build?
<RoozbehOnline> hey guys
<shadeslayer> Lex79: bzr branch lp:~rohangarg/kdelibs/ubuntu 
<RoozbehOnline> http://chakra-project.org/bbs/viewtopic.php?pid=22075
<shadeslayer> RoozbehOnline: \o
<RoozbehOnline> shadeslayer: how are you man :)
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu Meeting in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<valoriez> \o/
 * valoriez is here
<Riddell> RoozbehOnline: what's your random link?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: only kubuntu council is allowed to vote on memberships?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, but anyone can give an opinion
<RoozbehOnline> hi Riddell
<RoozbehOnline> Riddell: what do you mean ? :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: +1 from my side for valoriez ... theres a power outage here and  :(
<Riddell> RoozbehOnline: you just posted a contextless link, what is it?
<shadeslayer> RoozbehOnline: KDM theme has wrong spelling, its Welcome ;)
<RoozbehOnline> Riddell: this a NEDA artwork preview for kde and chakra linux :)
<RoozbehOnline> shadeslayer: yes.... 
<RoozbehOnline> shadeslayer: it's a screenshot 
<RoozbehOnline> shadeslayer: in this theme this case fixed :)
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> RoozbehOnline: please make some for kubuntu :)
<shadeslayer> + i cant attend 
<RoozbehOnline> shadeslayer: if I know you use in final release , sure
<shadeslayer> RoozbehOnline: it will be up for discussion at UDS
<RoozbehOnline> shadeslayer: i said about it to Riddell previously
<shadeslayer> ( changing any artwork etc )
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting
<shadeslayer> cya people ... 
<RoozbehOnline> Riddell: can i contribute in this meeting :)
<RoozbehOnline> ?
<valoriez> anyone can contribute, RoozbehOnline
<valoriez> only council members can vote
<Lex79> shadeslayer: I will do
<Riddell> valoriez: I added you to members, valorie-zimmerman@kub untu.org will start working sometime next week forwarding to your gmail address
<Riddell> you can add your blog straight away to planet if you know how to use bzr
<valoriez> I do not, but I'll google
<maco> valoriez: got a ssh key on lp?
<valoriez> yes
<valoriez> at least, I think so
<valoriez> oh, ssh, no
<Riddell> or you can get someone else to do it who is also a member
<valoriez> will I need to ssh/use bzr to work on the docs?
<ScottK> It will help and it's not that hard.
<valoriez> I'm sure it's different than the KDE system
<ScottK> You can use bzr very much like you'd use svn.
<Riddell> it's similar to KDE, it's all docbook
<valoriez> ok
<valoriez> I've not used svn, only git
<Riddell> you can use git?!
<Riddell> what was that about not being very technical
<valoriez> well, I build amarok from git
<valoriez> I don't USE it, just pull from it
<valoriez> that's like cooking -- I have a recipe, and follow it
 * maco giggles at the face Riddell is surely making
<valoriez> not very technical
<valoriez> lol
<Riddell> we have a session booked at UDS for "introduction to git for normal geeks" so you'll be able to tell us all about how to use it
<valoriez> lolol
<valoriez> the amarok docs seem good
<maco> valoriez: if you just use clone & pull, in bzr that's branch & pull
<valoriez> the newcomers seem to use it rather easily
<maco> wait im wrong
<maco> in bzr that's branch and *merge*
<maco> git fetch = bzr pull .... i think
<valoriez> what?
<maco> git clone = bzr branch
<valoriez> that would be backwards
<valoriez> sure, i can see that
<valoriez> fetch=pull sounds right
<maco> git fetch gets changes but doesnt try to merge them, but git pull tries to merge them. right?
<valoriez> I've never used fetch
<hunger> maco: Yes... except when you do git pull --rebase. it does a rebase then.
<valoriez> just pull
<maco> hunger: too advanced
<maco> ok so i think the "get changes but dont merge" in bzr is pull while the "get changes and merge" is merge
<hunger> maco: Well, rebasing is way nicer than merging most of the time.
<maco> hunger: i havent even sorted what it does yet. all i know is the kernel team uses it a lot
<hunger> maco: It takes your commits, removes them, adds the commits from the other branch and then reapplies your own patches on top.
<ScottK> hunger: Loses history.  Evil.
<maco> ScottK: isnt that how you do a manual 3-way merge for upstream/debian/kubuntu?
<ScottK> maco: I don't use a VCS for that.  I use patch and diff.
<hunger> ScottK: Not really. The history is private at that point and the "old history" is of course preserved.
<ScottK> There are some valid uses for rebasing.
<maco> ScottK: right but i mean, --rebase seems to just automate what happens when you manually do those merges with patch & diff
<ScottK> Forward porting patches to a new upstream release is one of the valid uses.
<ScottK> I think it just generally gets overused.
<valoriez> speaking of the docs -- they look OLD
<maco> that comment ScottK made about banishing nixternal for biking too much? 
<valoriez> even the Ubuntu docs -- when is this stuff due to get the new branding?
<maco> that's related
<valoriez> ok
<maco> oh the branding? dunno about that
<maco> i thought you meant the content
<maco> which did not get updated for maverick due to lack of personpower
<valoriez> I'm still on the top level
<valoriez> which looks fine, but dated because of the branding
<JontheEchidna> anybody got meeting minutes? (I missed it)
<maco> JontheEchidna: there was one topic. her ^ membership. she got itl
<maco> *it.
<JontheEchidna> nice :)
<ScottK> valoriez: The only reason it's not updated is all three of the docs maintainers got busy with other stuff all at the same time.  Please take hold of it and make it wonderful.
<valoriez> hmmm, 3 down to one
<valoriez> it sounds like I need to recruit a team
<valoriez> toiling alone is tough
<ScottK> They may get less busy and reappear.
 * ScottK looks right at nixternal.
<valoriez> lol
<Lex79> we have 4:4.5.2a in maverick, so in natty the version should be 4:4.5.2a or 4:4.5.2 ?
<valoriez> nixternal sounds like a good person to work with
<valoriez> who else used to be active?
<sheytan> Heey
<Quintasan> \o/
<sheytan> where can i put my feature request for next kuubunu release?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: help ^
<Quintasan> Probably here sheytan 
<sheytan> Quintasan, well, and what when you turn off you machine? :D My ideas will gone :D
<Quintasan> post em to the mailing list
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: The UDS page had one, but I think Riddell turned all of those in to specs
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: oh I don't understand, I mean, did you read my question? :)
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: we have 4:4.5.2a in maverick, so in natty the version should be 4:4.5.2a or 4:4.5.2 ?
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: oh, I thought you were talking about sheytan's question, since you did ^
<Lex79> oh sorry
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: we are going to upgrade to 4.5.80 soon enough anyways, so I wouldn't worry about the PPA upgrade case this early on in natty
<Lex79> ok
 * JontheEchidna pbuilds his new gtk2-engines-oxygen package
<debfx> ScottK: I've opened a bug with debdiffs for the kdelibs vulnerability: bug #661416
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 661416 in kdelibs (Ubuntu Maverick) "Uncontrolled XMLHTTPRequest vulnerability" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661416
<ScottK> debfx: Great.  I saw it.
<ScottK> valoriez: jjesse (not online right now) is a long time contributor who got busy with $WORK.
<ScottK> valoriez: DarkWingDuck is a new contributor who kind of fell off the table due to moves and job changes.  He may reappear.
<valoriez> thanks!
<valoriez> does discussion of the docs belong on the devel list?
<valoriez> since I'm sure I'll have lots of questions at first
<Riddell> yes
<valoriez> thanks, Riddell
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-16
<valoriez> unable to log into launchpad summit
<valoriez> to see the UDS tracks/sessions, etc
<valoriez> ooops, now it works
<valoriez> will there be a Kubuntu track, or just some sessions?
<JontheEchidna> nice, GCC 4.5 now gives row *and* column of a syntax error
<ScottK> valoriez: Kubuntu stuff will be embeded in the various tracks.
<valoriez> ok
<valoriez> I've seen them by clicking on the days
<valoriez> which is cool
<ScottK> Expect them to change.
<valoriez> ScottK: I've noticed that a couple of the wiki pages haven't been created
<valoriez> Docs and Community
<ScottK> Stuff get's re-arranged all the time.
<valoriez> can I do that?
<ScottK> Not suprising.  
<valoriez> Riddell has done it in the past
<ScottK> It's generally better to let the person who's driving the spec do it when they are ready.
<valoriez> ok
<valoriez> don't want to step on toes
<ScottK> Lex79: Do you want the kwave merge (I TIL, but you've uploaded it several times - I'm good either way)?
<Lex79> ScottK: go ahead, thanks
 * ScottK was afraid you'd say that.
<Lex79> what's mean TIL ?
<ScottK> Touched It Last
<Lex79> oh :)
<JontheEchidna> the beginnings of a config dialog: http://imgur.com/i5eHL
<Lex79> isn't it already planned to go in system settings?
<JontheEchidna> This is for muon notifications
 * Lex79 finished to merge kde4libs and fixed shadeslayer's mistakes
 * JontheEchidna wonders why this is happening :s http://pastebin.ca/1963510
<JontheEchidna> second time I try to access the config dialog
<JontheEchidna> setAttribute(Qt::WA_DeleteOnClose) wasn't working... though it works for dolphin :/
<Lex79> that plymouth bug makes me headache, too spam
<nixternal> let me guess, canonical has dumb asses working for shipit...once again, our loco team cds get fucked up..past 2 times, someone who wasn't even on the team ordered them...this time, they tried again, but canonical made a mistake and put my phone number on the shipping label, and the TNT guys couldn't find the address, so they called me
<nixternal> chicago finally has CDs, after more than a year \o/
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1186359 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (11 files in 4 dirs) A new settings dialog baseclass + a shared Notify settings page that the manager and the updater can both use. Give Muon Manager a config dialog using these new components
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: maybe it's a moc problem? does dolphin has some moc tricks? maybe are stupid questions, I don't know exactly what I'm saying :D
<JontheEchidna> I ended up just making a function that deletes the dialog when closed :P
<JontheEchidna> or rather copying one I already wrote
<Lex79> :)
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101016003326-jfhp40b6zpjjf2pm * debian/ (65 files in 3 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> kde4libs (4:4.5.2a-1ubuntu1) natty; urgency=low [ Rohan Garg ] * Merge with
<CIA-116> Debian git remaining changes: - no build-dep on libaspell-dev - no build-dep on
<Lex79> magic :)
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1186362 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Add ability to configure which notifications show up in the config dialog
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1186363 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/settings/NotifySettingsPage.cpp Forgot a few things...
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101016024440-xjf1du1bwrnqjs6j * debian/ (34 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> kdepimlibs (4:4.5.2-1ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low * Merge with Debian git
<CIA-116> remaining changes: - New upstream release 4.5.2 - Build with versioned boost
<Lex79_> ScottK: can you look if libexiv2-dev is in Universe instead of in main ?
<ScottK> Sure.  So can you.
<ScottK> Lex79_: rmadison libexiv2-dev says it's not.
<Lex79_> in natty?
<Lex79_> pbuilder says it's a virtual package
<Lex79_> libexiv2-dev: Depends: libexiv2-9 (= 0.20-2) which is a virtual package.
<Lex79_> yes it's universe, not libexiv2-dev but  libexiv2-9 
<Lex79_> libexiv2-9 |     0.20-2 | natty/universe | amd64, i386
<ScottK> Riddell can fix that.
<ScottK> Looks like someone messed up the New.
<Lex79_> ok
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101016032327-nj1ierf1qzpyhs07 * debian/ (9 files in 3 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> kdegraphics (4:4.5.2-1ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low * Merge with Debian git
<CIA-116> remaining changes: - New upstream release 4.5.2 - Don't add libchm-dev (it's in
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101016044856-k4ufsbebqdr2y8xb * debian/ (12 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> kdebase-runtime (4:4.5.2-1ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low [ Alessandro Ghersi ]
<CIA-116> * Merge with Debian git remaining changes: - add 30-nepomuk-inotify-limit.conf -
<Riddell> someone will need to upload qt4, my upload didn't work, it's in bzr
 * Riddell out
<maco> Riddell: good morning
<chris062689> You guys did an amazing job with 10.10  Keep up the awesome work.
<shadeslayer> Lex79: mistakes? :)
<shadeslayer> oh .. i didnt document the aspell stuff?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Lex79 lacks the words to describe the dismay ;P
<shadeslayer> hahah
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> sip was built
<afiestas> is there a wubi installer for kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> afiestas: its universal afaik
<shadeslayer> so you can choose during install time
<shadeslayer> ( thats the way it should work i think )
<valoriez> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<valoriez> scroll down a bit
<afiestas> valoriez: it redirects to a wubi-installer with a "page not found" page
<valoriez> !
<valoriez> sorry!
<shadeslayer> i can fix that 
<shadeslayer> just lemme get the proper wubi link tho :)
<shadeslayer> afiestas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<shadeslayer> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer << thats the installer
<shadeslayer> valorie: afiestas wubi link fixed
<afiestas> nice :p
<shadeslayer> afiestas: suppose i have a i18n string and i want to output the application name, how do i do that?
<afiestas> no idea :/
<afiestas> ask to tsdgeos, i18n kde master xD
<shadeslayer> ah yes :)
<shadeslayer> afiestas: whats the kde i10n channel?
<ulysses> shadeslayer: #kde-i18n
<shadeslayer> right :)
<sheytan> Hey
<sheytan> what is /var/lib/dpkg/status for?
<tsimpson> sheytan: From man dpkg(1): Statuses of available packages. This file contains information about whether a package is marked for removing or not, whether it is installed or not, etc.
<sheytan> tsimpson thank  you :)
<nuovodna_> how about this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/64695 ?? 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 64695 in kdebase (Ubuntu) "If GDM is the default display manager KDE logout dialog is missing shutdown and restart options" [Medium,Fix released]
<nuovodna_> fix not released yet :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: zomg are you here?
 * shadeslayer did something amazing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger well i edited application/gzip and the result is this http://imagebin.ca/view/SPEgPjp.html
<shadeslayer> we can load katepart in rekonq and make it load build logs
<shadeslayer> that stuff needs to be fixed in kde imo :(
<nuovodna_> shadeslayer, are you talkin about the rekonq open action on build logs file?
<shadeslayer> nuovodna_: yes
<nuovodna_> i d like that rekonq will be open like a log and not like an archive file
<shadeslayer> nuovodna_: see it can load katepart  and display the build logs, but i had to change the kpart for application/x-gzip
<shadeslayer> nuovodna_: yes you can hack it to make it work atm :)
<shadeslayer> want the instructions?
<nuovodna_> yes! :)
<shadeslayer> nuovodna_: keditfiletype application/x-gzip
<shadeslayer> run that in krunner
<shadeslayer> go under Embedding -> Add
<shadeslayer> add the katepart at the top
<nuovodna_> ok
<nuovodna_> done
<shadeslayer> tick "Ask whether .. "
<nuovodna_> ieo
<nuovodna_> yep
<shadeslayer> click apply and your done
<nuovodna_> ok! Thanks :)
<shadeslayer> be warned, this might break some stuff :P
<nuovodna_> like action to open archive
<nuovodna_> kate instead of ark :)
<shadeslayer> aye
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> try it out
<shadeslayer> should work
<shadeslayer> ok ive gtg.... cya
<nuovodna_> yes it works
<nuovodna_> another annoying bug for ppa-maintainer using kde :https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pinentry-qt4/+bug/657219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 657219 in pinentry-qt4 (Ubuntu) "pinentry-qt4 doesn't raise on top, need to select that window manually" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<freeflying> Riddell: SRU would be great, but if it can't happen, next release would be fine too
<shadeslayer> hmm... wasnt that pinetry bug fixed?
<shadeslayer> oooooh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we should really patch our packages so that rekonq can open x-gzip build files from lp
<shadeslayer> freeflying: Riddell is away for the week till UDS :)
<freeflying> shadeslayer: noted, thx :)
<shadeslayer> nuovodna: ok ive uploaded a package to fix the pinetry issue, can you test?
<nuovodna> ok...where can i download it?
<shadeslayer> nuovodna: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<shadeslayer> also, please purge that ppa after you test :)
<nuovodna> ok :D
<shadeslayer> i386 is building at the moment
<nuovodna> ok i m on amd64
<shadeslayer> me too
<shadeslayer> itll build in another 40 mins or so
<nuovodna> ok i bookmark your ppa page
<nuovodna> now i have to go to a factory worker in the engineering industry demonstration
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<nuovodna> see you later
<nuovodna> bye!
<shadeslayer> cya
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pingly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://maemo.nokia.com/videos/ << works  fine in konqueror but not in rekonq, ideas?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: around?
<shadeslayer> wasnt bug 657219 fixed sometime back? IIRC there was a discussion about it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 657219 in pinentry (Ubuntu) "pinentry-qt4 doesn't raise on top, need to select that window manually" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657219
<shadeslayer> schedules are up! :D
<dasKreech> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook is out of date?
<dasKreech> hi rdieter
<rdieter> dasKreech: hi
<dasKreech> how is it going?
<rdieter> dasKreech: quite well for me.  you?
<dasKreech> Crap Load of work :)
<debfx> shadeslayer: do you know if the pinentry focus issue is a regression?
<shadeslayer> debfx: i think so
<debfx> anyway the bug is very annoying and the patch from fedora works fine
<shadeslayer> hmm .. i have a patch from upstream
<shadeslayer> ( as you can see in the bug )
<debfx> from https://bugs.g10code.com/gnupg/issue1162 ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<debfx> well settings the window to always on top isn't a fix for focus issues
<debfx> *setting
<shadeslayer> hmm.. wheres the fedora patch? :)
<debfx> http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/gitweb/?p=pinentry.git;a=blob;f=0004-Fix-qt4-pinentry-window-created-in-the-background.patch;h=d4bfa428490466931afc6c0264f5c0e5ccf12d1d;hb=HEAD
<shadeslayer> debfx: atm im using http://pastebin.com/fa7u13mS
<shadeslayer> so ill update my package with the new patch
<shadeslayer> debfx: uploaded to my experimental ppa, ( ppa:rohangarg/experimental )
<debfx> shadeslayer: could you add a debdiff to the bug?
<shadeslayer> debfx: yes, ill be pushing for a SRU ...
<shadeslayer> debfx: IIRC SRU's have ~maverick1 right?
<debfx> shadeslayer: no, that's for backports
<debfx> the fix for natty should be 0.8.0-1ubuntu1 and for maverick 0.8.0-1ubuntu0.1
<shadeslayer> ohk
<shadeslayer> debfx: should i file a new SRU bug or just use the same bug?
<debfx> shadeslayer: the same bug
<shadeslayer> ok im almost done then, ill add test cases and rationale in a moment
<debfx> any core devs around? apachelogger?
<shadeslayer> test building for natty
<shadeslayer> debfx: debdiff for maverick added
<shadeslayer> also, when Riddell uploaded plasma-widget-yawp for maverick, he did so with ~maverick1
<shadeslayer> ( as a part of SRU )
<shadeslayer> uh.. debdiff is wrong i think
<shadeslayer> yeah ..
<shadeslayer> debfx: done
<Quintasan> brrr
<shadeslayer> (natty is building atm)
<ari-tczew> aloha Quintasan
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: *
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I uploaded new sip and pyqt to neon ppa for maverick, care to do quick backport for lucid builds somewhere this week?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ill try, college is reopening on monday so might take some time
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: okay, I'll try to do this but now I want to get done with bindings :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: do bindings first!
<shadeslayer> debfx: should i subscribe ubuntu sponsors?
<Quintasan> That's what I'm doing ATM
<shadeslayer> debfx: also.. would be helpful if debian fixed it in their packages and then i can request a sync :)(
<debfx> shadeslayer: debian bug #581617
<ubottu> Debian bug 581617 in pinentry-qt4 "pinentry-qt4: Pinentry-qt4 appears behind the compose window in kde4/icedove" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/581617
<Quintasan> MOUUU
<Quintasan> god dman
<debfx> shadeslayer: the bug needs to be fixed in natty before uploading a SRU
<Quintasan> I will update more packages than I will build for Project Neon
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> ah ok .. hold on then :)
<shadeslayer> debfx: debdiff for natty added
<shadeslayer> maverick one uploaded as well
<Quintasan> YAY
<Quintasan> FTBFS
<Quintasan> :S
<Lex79> lol
<debfx> shadeslayer: great
<Quintasan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQ5MA685ApE    <--- lol, guys are moving an online webserver to new datacenter using public transport
<njin> hello, could someone help me asking the reporter wich infos are needed to triage this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/661313 Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 661313 in Ubuntu "kubuntu 10.10 issue with desktop effects and taskbar transparency" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> Quintasan: I hope that box isn't exposed to the internet.  Seven years of security vulnerabilities is a lot.
<shadeslayer> jussi: this is one awesome quassel stylesheet
<jussi> shadeslayer: glad you like it :D
<shadeslayer> jussi: can you make some for rekonq? :D
<jussi> shadeslayer: why? 
<shadeslayer> jussi: because the urlbar goes black when loading a URK
<shadeslayer> URL
<jussi> what is the use case for having rekonq differently themed to the rest of the system?
<shadeslayer> hmm.. true ..
<shadeslayer> debfx: package with patch works for me
<debfx> JontheEchidna: could you please upload a qtcurve merge: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/gtk2-engines-qtcurve_1.6.4-1ubuntu1.dsc
<JontheEchidna> debfx: done
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you have any spare books on Qt lying around? 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you bring one to UDS if its possible :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: do you know of any class in KDE/Qt that does spell check?
<JontheEchidna> sonnet. Though this functionality should be available through a KTextEdit. (Maybe not by default though)
<shadeslayer> ah yes i just found that on api.kde
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i cant use KTextEdit, since im trying to add spell check to rekonq ;)
<JontheEchidna> sounds like something that should go in webkitkde
<JontheEchidna> or kwebkit or whatever the kde webkit integration in kdelibs that rekonq uses is called
<shadeslayer> hmm
<JontheEchidna> actually, it looks like kdewebkit doesn't really do any integration irt the widgets that QtWebKit uses...
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1186515 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/updater/ (6 files in 2 dirs) Add a configuration dialog to the Muon Updater. It likely won't go beyond notification settings, though.
<ScottK> Quintasan: You should have mail on sip4-qt3.  Please stick around i #debian-python.
<debfx> can I somehow check which packages are on the live cd?
<Lex79> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/10.10/release/
<Lex79> ^ the .manifest file
<debfx> thanks!
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-17
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101017013604-bt0hx26rfluxh3c5 * debian/ (6 files in 3 dirs) kdepim-runtime (4:4.4.6-1ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low * Merge with Debian unstable remaining changes: - Bump soname in kdepim-runtime.install - Keep versioned boost build-depends
<JontheEchidna> bleh @ power outages
 * valoriez tosses over an extension cord
<valoriez> I won't start losing power until the windstorms start
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101017035249-f0x2zfv2y02nv6na * debian/ (6 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> kdepim (4:4.4.6-1ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low * Merge with Debian unstable
<CIA-116> remaining changes: - Keep kdepim-doc.install where we ship docs for all packages
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101017035824-eyzm43fgzgpbmoca * debian/ (78 files in 3 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> kdebase-workspace (4:4.5.2-1ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low [ Alessandro Ghersi
<CIA-116> ] * Update KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-DIFFERENCES * Merge with Debian git remaining changes:
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101017043223-uuvkpytoygufwv73 * debian/ (6 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> kdeaccessibility (4:4.5.2-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low * Merge with Debian
<CIA-116> unstable remaining changes: - New upstream release 4.5.2 - kttsd package ->
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101017043611-ly01zq2753eohol6 * debian/not-installed Update not-installed file
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101017045129-gp7oum7gg6mf9kzc * debian/ (11 files in 3 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> kdeadmin (4:4.5.2-1ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low [ Alessandro Ghersi ] *
<CIA-116> Merge with Debian git remaining changes: - debian/control: - Don't ship
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101017050842-w0fye17jv7g09agl * debian/ (9 files in 3 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> kdemultimedia (4:4.5.2-1ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low [ Alessandro Ghersi ] *
<CIA-116> Merge with Debian git remaining changes: - Build-Depend on libtag-extras-dev to
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101017053421-e6py9ty9ir82khkb * debian/ (8 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> kdeplasma-addons (4:4.5.2-1ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low [ Alessandro Ghersi
<CIA-116> ] * Merge with Debian git remaining changes: - Keep our patch - Add
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101017060233-thkcvl4ymh5sfpq4 * debian/plasma-widget-lancelot.install Update plasma-widget-lancelot.install
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you surely could ask one of the fine Qt folks to bring one ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if not, I suppose I could bring one ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ad http://maemo.nokia.com/videos/ working in konqueror -> konqueror is supreme
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ad gzip in rekonq - is it just me or is the sidebar not matching the color scheme?
<trichard> shadeslayer: are you around?
<Blizzz> the language support links on http://www.kubuntu.org/community lead to non-existing pages
<neversfelde> Blizzz: yes, I already told ofirk
<neversfelde> I guess he forgot about it
<Blizzz> ok
<shadeslayer> trichard: pong
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uh ... i dont understand what you mean :)
<shadeslayer> ( regarding the sidebar not matching )
<shadeslayer> oh and thiago said that he might bring a few if he found some.... maybe i should ask knut :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw maemo vids now work in rekonq too.... albeit weirdly ... the bottom controls are all white ... and the same thing in webkitpart with konqueror works fine
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/ZPJ7b.png
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1186760 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/DetailsTabs/MainTab.cpp Disable the reinstallation button for locally-installed or outdated packages. (Since outdated packages are technically downloadable, just not at the current version) FIXED-IN:1.1.0 BUG:254449
<Quintasan> shall I test updating with KPK or Muon?
<sithlord48> can anyone here tell me what files i need to include w/ my project to use the bytearraycolumnview widget (part of okteta)
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1186774 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/DetailsTabs/MainTab.cpp Use a QHBoxLayout instead of a KHBox for proper spacing for the button box in the main detail tab
<apachelogger> Quintasan: updating what?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ask knut to throw some after thiago so he has better luck finding them ;)
<shadeslayer> hahaha :D
 * apachelogger has a good browser now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ?? 
<shadeslayer> links2? :P
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/rekonq-flick-scroll.mkv
<apachelogger> makes stupid facebook 300 times more browsable ^^
<shadeslayer> you dont even want to know how rekonq handles that
<shadeslayer> ( your mkv link ) )
<apachelogger> I saw :P
<apachelogger> surely you must have broken something ....
<apachelogger> OTOH
<sithlord48> can anyone here tell me what files i need to include w/ my project to use the bytearraycolumnview widget (part of okteta) it shows up in Qt creator but when i compile it has an error 
<shadeslayer> ... :D
<apachelogger> apache on puc probably doesnt know about mkv and hence sends text/plain as mimetype
<shadeslayer> possibly yes
<shadeslayer> use ogv :P
<apachelogger> sithlord48: libokteta?
<apachelogger> or whatever it might be called
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: theora is too crappy to display that sort of subtle stuff properly
<sithlord48> apachelogger: i tried lookig for taht.. 
<shadeslayer> hmm ... 
<apachelogger> sithlord48: do we even package that stuff?
<apachelogger> !find okteta
<ubottu> Found: okteta
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you see my txt.gz hack? :P
<apachelogger> ow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in the code, no
<sithlord48> apachelogger: its part ok kde idk if the kubuntu team is directly responcible for it , i was more hoping for insidte on how to use it w/ my file
<shadeslayer> it isnt in the code ;)
<apachelogger> oh, that is good
<apachelogger> sithlord48: #kde-devel
<shadeslayer> keditfile application/x-gzip
<sithlord48> apachelogger: thank you 
<shadeslayer> and then in the embedding tab add katepart
<shadeslayer> voila
<apachelogger> sounds scary :P
<shadeslayer> but works
<apachelogger> i.e. perfectly suitable for rekonq :P
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> infact ... works really well..
<apachelogger> now can you please make my scrolling become feature for 6.1
<shadeslayer> still downloading :) .. and 6.1 is closed for features i think
<shadeslayer> 0.7 is open :D
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> 0.7 then
<shadeslayer> hmm.. i was thinking of adding spell check support ... more important :P
 * apachelogger is free to travel to the US \\o/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: shouldnt that be part of sonnet or somesuch magic
<shadeslayer> but as JontheEchidna told me yesterday ... its supposed to go into webkit
<apachelogger> does sonnet even exist?
<shadeslayer> yes .. sonnet+webkit foo i suppose
 * apachelogger begins to think half the stuff that was hyped for KDE 4 is not really existing at all :P
<JontheEchidna> then I said "Hmm, nevermind. kdewebkit doesn't do widget replacement for integration" or something to that effect
<apachelogger> widget replacement?
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe4EK4HSPkI&ob=av2n
<apachelogger> what a disturbing vieo
<shadeslayer> still .. rekonq doesnt properly render that maemo vid
<shadeslayer> puc is sloooowww
<apachelogger> rekonq needs to go vanish
 * apachelogger is going to fork it just so he can give it sensible code formatting
<shadeslayer> feel free to :D
<apachelogger> I shall call it konq and pwn the world
<shadeslayer> ah.. nice ... flick scrolling
<apachelogger> or maybe just call it pwn to begin with
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1186785 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/DetailsTabs/ (VersionTab.cpp VersionTab.h) Proper spacing for the Versions tab
<trichard> shadeslayer: thanks for updating the yawp package. For some reason though it crashes plasma in KDE 4.5.2.. It works fine in 4.5.1
<trichard> shadeslayer: plasma-desktop exits with this line: plasma-desktop: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/ion_accuweather.so: undefined symbol: _ZN12IonInterface14resetCompletedEPS_b
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fancy implementing http://forum.kde.org/brainstorm.php#idea90683_page3 ?
<apachelogger> that sure makes more sense than random-frame-preview ^^
<apachelogger> recrash 0.6 - now with improved data loss
<apachelogger> oohohoh
 * apachelogger needs to do packing
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Looks like we need a soname bump for ion_accuweather.so in 4.5.2.
<apachelogger> meanwhile someone could think about the meaning of bug 662191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 662191 in KdeSudo "suggestion for "What's This?" text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662191
<mgraesslin> ScottK: in case you want to give it a try... http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/5643
<apachelogger> I mean, the meaning is obvious, what/if to do somethin against it is the question...
 * apachelogger fears his kpackagekit is broken :(
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Thanks.  Things are pretty busy this week, but I'll try it if I have time.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that is some fancy stuff :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lets do it at UDS :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: uh .. which package would that be in? i tested with wetter and it worked fine, and i confirm it crashes on 4.2 with accuweather
<shadeslayer> !find ion_accuweather
<ubottu> File ion_accuweather found in plasma-dataengines-yawp, plasma-widget-yawp-dbg
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: data loss in rekonq? 0_o
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ermm... if i bump soname to usr/lib/kde4/ion_accuweather.so.1 it results in ftbfs
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> and -- Installing: /Work/KDE/plasma-widget-yawp-0.3.5/debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/ion_accuweather.so
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you upload a fix for pinentry?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Where's the change?
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> bug 657219
<ScottK> I'm about to leave for a while, but I ought to be able to do it in a few hours.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 657219 in pinentry (Ubuntu) "pinentry-qt4 doesn't raise on top, need to select that window manually" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657219
<shadeslayer> sure no problem
<shadeslayer> ive attached debdiff's there ...
<ScottK> Any objections to dropping pinentry-qt?
<shadeslayer> hmm... sure .. its redundant now i suppose
<trichard> shadeslayer: do you need more info/help on the yawp thing?
<shadeslayer> trichard: well.. its a symbol lookup error ... and bumping the soname causes a FTBFS
<trichard> shadeslayer: so it's a yawp problem?
<shadeslayer> i think so ...
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<trichard> shadeslayer: is it possible the lookup error occurs because yawp wasn't built against 4.5.2? (i've no clue if that makes sense)
<shadeslayer> quite possible, lemme try
<shadeslayer> yeah thats the issue
<shadeslayer> ill upload a fix
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you approve Riddell's upload of plasma-widget-yawp with version 0.3.5-0ubuntu1~maverick1 as well?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: For backports?
<shadeslayer> no, SRU, he uploaded with wrong version
<trichard> shadeslayer: thanks alot for your quick responses and help
<shadeslayer> he uploaded ~lucid1
<shadeslayer> trichard: no problem
<shadeslayer> trichard: uploaded with ~maverick2~ppa1 to kubuntu ppa updates
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Done.
 * ScottK is off.
<shadeslayer> thanks !
<trichard> shadeslayer: ok, i'll let you know when it arrives here ;)
<shadeslayer> trichard: im off to sleep as well, it should work :)
<shadeslayer> but if it doesnt, please leave a message
<trichard> will do, goodnight
<Lex79> apachelogger: how to trim CIA messages in 3 lines instead of 5?
<markey> well Joboo, don't be shy ;)
<markey> ask your question
<Joboo> :)
<Joboo> Hello! The nice folks in #amarok directed me here to ask if the KIO AudioCD slave bug is a) the likely cause of Amarok not playing my audio CDs and b) if/when it will be fixed. Thanks.
<Joboo> My apologies: Kubuntu 10.10 64-bit
<shadeslayer> Joboo: we know about the issue, but markey is yet to show us a patch :P
<markey> haha
<markey> I don't hack on kdelibs
<markey> no clue about KIO Slaves
<markey> dfaure is the KIO wizard
<shadeslayer> me neither .. so dont look at me :P
 * markey looks at.... apachelogger!
 * shadeslayer was about to say that
<markey> if noone else can help, you ask the apachelogger!
<shadeslayer> Joboo: this is the stock install with kde 4.5.1 ?
<Sput> and then he starts loggering the apache :(
<Joboo> It is a stock install, upgraded from 10.04. not entirely sure how to check my kde version, but i haven't changed it manually
<shadeslayer> Joboo: you havent added the kubuntu updates PPA i suppose.... so id say 4.5.1
<shadeslayer> markey: is it possible its fixed in 4.5.2?
<Joboo> haven't added any ppa's manually, so most likely 4.5.1
<shadeslayer> right..
<markey> shadeslayer: no idea, I haven't played a CD in like two years
<markey> I guess I could try
<markey> ooooor, Joboo could upgrade
<markey> and try himself :)
<shadeslayer> yes..
<shadeslayer> Joboo: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.2
<Joboo> is 4.5.2 "stable"?
<shadeslayer> could you try and upgrade to kde 4.5.2 to see if its fixed?
<markey> of course
<shadeslayer> yes, its a bug fix release
<markey> more stable than 4.5.1
<shadeslayer> markey: has some regressions tho... i had to patch the packages
<markey> really? hm
<shadeslayer> yes, nasty krun bug
<shadeslayer> ok cya ...
<Joboo> shadeslayer: given that i don't know what krun is or how to patch it, or even how to revert to 4.5.1 should i bork my system i should probably just wait until kubuntu pushes 4.5.2 naturally, eh?
<trichard> Joboo: Playing cd's works on my KDE 4.5.2 install it seems
<trichard> (while i'm sure it didn't on 4.5.1)
<Joboo> trichard: yeah, i guess no one uses CDs anymore! but sometimes my sisters sends me mixtapes and i don't want to rip and tag them all because they might not be any good so i just want to listen real quick...
<trichard> Joboo: Vlc does a good job
<Joboo> trichard: yes, i've been considering that. but i'm a bit of a newb and i couldn't quite make sense of VLCs install directions.
<trichard> sudo apt-get install vlc? (let's switch to #kubuntu)
<Joboo> Thanks for the help folks. I will patiently await 4.5.2. Good day.
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101017173658-klsn21js4h3etbpo * debian/ (18 files in 4 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> kdegames (4:4.5.2-1ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low [ Alessandro Ghersi ] *
<CIA-116> Merge with Debian git remaining changes: - Keep
<jussi> netbook version is same cd as the normal kubuntu, isnt it?
<neversfelde> jussi: yes
<jussi> good :D
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Natty uploaded (pinentry).  Thanks.
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone seen rbelem lately?
<ScottK> He's often not around on weekends.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: You need to chat with valorie since she's going to work on kubuntu-docs and you'll both be at UDS.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: I saw that and yes, we will be getting together.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: I have some big ideas for Docs since we are having to redo alot due to 4.5
<DarkwingDuck> BBIAB
<apachelogger> markey, shadeslayer: what audiocd bug?
<apachelogger> Lex79: good question, sec
<apachelogger> Lex79: <formatter medium="irc"><lineLimit>2</lineLimit></formatter>
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> s/2/3
<apachelogger> Lex79: see kubuntu-devel bot for further magic
<apachelogger> http://cia.vc/account/bots/13437/ if that urly works
<Lex79> where I should write that?
<Lex79> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> advanced filtering options of the bot
<markey> apachelogger: Audio CD playing doesn't seem to work with Maverick (our users say that)
<markey> prolly borked KIO CD Slave
<markey> it works on SUSE
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I do not have no audio CDs ^^
<markey> well I have some, but they are in the car
<markey> not gonna walk down now
<apachelogger> ^^
 * apachelogger also has some in the car
<apachelogger> like 250 km away :P
<markey> ;)
<Lex79> apachelogger: <lineLimit>2</lineLimit> is already there, http://cia.vc/account/bots/17505/
<apachelogger> 404!
<apachelogger> omg
<Lex79> lol
 * Lex79 is confused
<apachelogger> Lex79: what is the channel name?
<Lex79> kubuntu-devel
<Lex79> http://pastebin.com/XtneJsAQ
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> Lex79: how are we using 5?
<apachelogger> <CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101017173658-klsn21js4h3etbpo * debian/ (18 files in 4 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<apachelogger> <CIA-116> kdegames (4:4.5.2-1ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low [ Alessandro Ghersi ] *
<apachelogger> <CIA-116> Merge with Debian git remaining changes: - Keep
<apachelogger> by my count those are 2 log messages + 1 commit message?
<Lex79> uhm
<Lex79> I did 1 commit
<Lex79> bzr commit -m "bla bla bla"
<apachelogger> this is quite the useless commit message ;)
<apachelogger> also it doesnt have >2 lines :P
<Lex79> oh
<apachelogger> plasma has unused static qstrings \o/
<apachelogger> also getting new panels in the list seems sorta difficult
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> guess what
<apachelogger> the task bar does apparently not have a configChanged implemented
<apachelogger> <3 
<apachelogger> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gdm/+bug/479881
<apachelogger> that my dear friends is srsly kickass
<apachelogger> like really really really
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 479881 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pam-face-authentication" [Wishlist,New]
<Sput> apachelogger: seen that on windows, doesn't work too well :)
<Sput> but it's fun
<apachelogger> it works here
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> IAAJWHJWHedgf
<apachelogger> it even works with sudo
<apachelogger> holy mother of jesus
 * apachelogger is in love with that software
<apachelogger> well, natty package is done I think
 * apachelogger is wondering when natty opens
<apachelogger> oh, seems it is open already
<apachelogger> sweet
<markey> http://ebb.org/bkuhn/blog/2010/10/17/shuttleworth-admits-it.html
<markey> enjoy :p
<ScottK> Except he doesn't seem to actually admit anything from what's written there.
<apachelogger> oh, drama again?
<apachelogger> oh dear, the kdm plugin for face authentication needs serious work
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101017223635-5c4ucgno59n20c2t * debian/ (7 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> kdeartwork (4:4.5.2-1ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low [ Alessandro Ghersi ] *
<CIA-116> Merge with Debian git remaining changes: - Don't add xscreensaver-data-extra,
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101017223936-iwuksf3o8o7tg9bf * debian/.gitattributes Remove .gitattribues file
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-10
<ScottK> Quintasan: Thanks.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Please since I: apper: spelling-error-in-binary usr/lib/kde4/libexec/apper-sentinel quering querying upstream.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Approved.
<ScottK> dantti|2: ^^^
<ScottK> Apper is in.
<dantti|2> ScottK:  thanks a lot:D
<dantti|2> did apper has spelling errors?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> In apper-sentinel quering querying
<dantti|2> ScottK: btw I know the AppInstall issue now :P
<ScottK> Of course.
<dantti|2> reading the backlog reminded me what was the problem :P
<dantti|2> it is a PackageKit configuration that forbids a large query
<dantti|2> maxresolve is proabably = 100 which is too low!
<dantti|2> but that is stupid default value.. :P increase to 5000 and it would be ok
<ScottK> Can you override the configuration from kpackagekit?
<ScottK> Quintasan and dantti|2: Binaries accepted too, so it's officially landed.  Should be on mirrors starting in ~80 minutes.
<dantti|2> ScottK: nice, and no, kpk (apper) can't do that, what I can do is to read that value and launch several queries with 100 packages each one, but that starts to be a bit slow...
<ScottK> OK.  Something for the next release then I guess.
<dantti|2> ScottK: can't PK package be updated to reflect that? cause actually the default on that setting in Natty was also patched to 3000
<ScottK> I guess it could.  
<ScottK> Someone would have to do the patch and upload it.
<dantti|2> right I'll poke ximion since I believe he is the one responsible for that package now...
<Riddell> morning
<Riddell> how's the release going?
<GirlyGirl> Riddell: I see pre-release images are up to final
<Riddell> time for testing?
<jussi> Riddell: who is responsible for jockey-kde do you know? currently you need to start it from the cli, because it has no privelidges. Kinda think that needs to be addressed before release
<GirlyGirl> jussi: Confirmed here
<GirlyGirl> jussi: Sorry no it lauched after a while
<jussi> GirlyGirl: no, it launches, but try activate something
<jussi> see bug 871469
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 871469 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-kde is not started with root privelidges" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871469
<GirlyGirl> jussi: I see but I can't test it I use no proprietary drivers on my oneric system
<Riddell> jussi: it has no formal maintainer alas
<jussi> :(
<jussi> Riddell: do you have the same issue? (I did have someone else test it also)
<Riddell> it successfully runs and tells me I have no proprietary drivers
<jussi> heh
<Riddell> I think running with root was removed because it should use policykit
<jussi> right, but it doesnt, so either one or the other needs to be sorted
<Riddell> haven't I seen other discussion about policykit on this channel?
<Riddell> jussi: what did you do to get it to give you that error?
<jussi> Riddell: I have drivers that need to be activated. clicked the driver, clicked activate.
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder how to test it
<jussi> Riddell: you can make a fake device for there, but I cant remember how to do it. Pitti showed me one uds.
<Riddell> pitti pingefd
<jussi> Riddell: and he answered :)
<rbelem> apachelogger, ping
<GirlyGirl> Hope you guys already made a replacement for this banner http://www.kubuntu.org/files/11.04-release/banner.png
<Riddell> jussi: well the polkit permissions run good for me
<Riddell> driver installs fine
<jussi> Riddell: curious. 
<jussi> Riddell: could it be related to the fact I have unity installed also ?
<jussi> Im not sure about pangolin/idleone, he had the same issue
<Riddell> I also have unity installed, I can't see that affecting it
<Riddell> jussi: do other polkit things work?
<Riddell> e.g. setting kdm in systemsettings
<jussi> Riddell: I cant check right now, its my home pc.
<jussi> but Ill look when I get home
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: how are your artistic skills?
<GirlyGirl> Riddell: I'm quite good with gimp but slow
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: well you have three days :)
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: you can test jockey by downloading http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jockey-hackers/jockey/trunk/download/head:/local.modaliases-20100512100333-8wmdeercp8ej9r63-1/fake.modaliases
<Riddell> copy that to /usr/share/jockey/modaliases/fake and sudo kill jockey-backend
<GirlyGirl> Riddell: My oneric system has no proprietary drivers needed can't test
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: so follow what I just said :)
<Riddell> hmm, netbook panel is getting slightly more broken with each release
<GirlyGirl> Riddell: In an hour or so my oneric laptop isn't with me now ... but I do have a natty system with 4.7.1
<GirlyGirl> would that do?
<Riddell> naw, natty is old school :)
<Girly-Girl> Hi, "Riddell" asked me whether I could try and make a banner for 11.10 concerning kubuntu.org release banner ... this is what I've come up with http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/4051/bannerdbb.png
<mfraz74> For the next release could we have one similar to the ones here?
<mfraz74> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<djszapi> apachelogger: Could you take a look at this phonon issue, please ? http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-buildsystem/2011-October/008188.html Seens the FindPhonon.cmake has been written by you, and I am getting some errors over there. Not sure which channel would fit best to this question you are active in.
<GirlyGirl> Hi if anyone is there ... I'm trying the kubuntu 11.10 final pre-release image right now and have noticed some things.... 1) When booting in hangs at the plymout splash once it shows a mouse .. swtiching to tty1 then to tty7 lets me proceed to the startup screen ... when I press "try kubuntu" same thing it hangs this time I have to switch to tty8 and I see plasma desktop. After this everything is fine and fast .. but deskto
<GirlyGirl> Edit kwin effects working after "kwin --replace"
<Quintasan> Hello
<GirlyGirl> Quintasan: hi
<rbelem> Quintasan, ping
<Quintasan> rbelem: pong
<rbelem> Quintasan, do you have some free time? :-)
<Quintasan> rbelem: Depends
<rbelem> Quintasan, to take a look at some changes in the plasma-mobile pkg
<Quintasan> rbelem: What do you want me to do?
<GirlyGirl> Should I send a bug report for the above?
<Quintasan> Ah, sure stuff rbelem
<Quintasan> GirlyGirl: I think you could look http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all first and see if they weren't reported already
<rbelem> Quintasan, it is in the ~kubuntu-active ppa
<rbelem> Quintasan, please just consider the new pkg split everything else is messed up :-)
<Quintasan> rbelem: You'd want to rephrase the second sentence since I can't understand the second part :P
<rbelem> Quintasan, the pkg is not ready, so just consider the changes that i made to split the plasma-mobile pkg into more pkgs
<rbelem> :-)
<Quintasan> Ah
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> rbelem: Goddamn, sorry, I have to go
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> rbelem: How do you do shopping so you don't have to go every two days?
 * Quintasan has to go shopping once again
<rbelem> Quintasan, hahaha
<Quintasan> rbelem: bbl ~45minuets
<Quintasan> minutes*
<rbelem> Quintasan, shooping for food?
<Quintasan> Apparently
<Quintasan> Though I'm pretty sure we bought shitload of food two days ago
<rbelem> Quintasan, hahaha i usually shop for food every week
<rbelem> once in a week
<Quintasan> Well, it turns out I devour everything I buy within two days
<Quintasan> durr
<Quintasan> Gotta go since generic reason for not shopping is not working
<Quintasan> :/
 * Quintasan == out
<rbelem> Quintasan, i just have to buy more when i receive visits
<rbelem> Quintasan, oki :-)
<Riddell> I buy food in bulk from a wholesalers and have it delivered
<rbelem> Riddell, I dont have this service in my city :'(
<Riddell> I expect you do but they don't tend to advertise to consumers
<rbelem> hum...
<rbelem> i will ask the supermarket manager about that
<ScottK> Riddell: I tested jockey-kde on Beta2 and installed wifi drivers so something must be working.
<ScottK> (unless this is a recent regression)
<jussi> strange, I wonder why its broken for me and others
<dantti> is it known to have the network connections lost when you upgrade to oneiric?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Final Freeze in effect | Archive Frozen | RC ISOs need testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | UDS Ideas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-P | 4.7.2 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<ScottK> Note: Current images are true RC images.  They might be what we release, so please test ...
<allee> digikam 2.2.0 was uploaded to philip5/extra  2.2.0-natty~ppa3 :( that's bigger than std rev used in kubuntu-ppa and archive.    What is the recommendation to use?   -0~whatever-user-wants or ...
<ScottK> allee: That sounds reasonable.
<allee> ScottK: ok,  I remind philip5 again
<ScottK> It would be nice if people would spend more time helping get stuff in the distro and not just "It's in a PPA, whatever".
<allee> ScottK: good suggestion.  I'll try to charter him
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Final Freeze in effect | Archive Frozen | RC ISOs need testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | UDS Ideas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-P | 4.7.2 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Final ISO image candidate testing needed!
<_Groo_> stupid question
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Final Freeze in effect | Archive Frozen | UDS Ideas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-P | 4.7.2 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Final ISO image candidate testing needed! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<_Groo_> anyone has active builds on armel for ub untu?
<_Groo_> btw my calligra packages are ready for a test drive
<_Groo_> anyone with a big mailbox that i could send the debian/?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: did you follow upstream debian packaging?
<shadeslayer> iirc debian has calligra packaging as well
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: nope
<shadeslayer> uh ... well ... look at debian's packaging then
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: when i started debian calligra was MIA
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: you guys already synced from it?
<shadeslayer> and i doubt if we can introduce a new package so late in the cycle
<shadeslayer> nope
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: isnt calligra multiverse material? ence open at any time?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: It's universe material ( that should probably be promoted to main if we plan to move away from LibreOffice to a more KDE centric office suite )
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i agree when it goes gold... its getting awesome :D
<shadeslayer> :)
<bambee> evening
<ScottK> Live images will be respun, so please test alternates.
 * ScottK waves to bambee
<bambee> ScottK: you mean Kubuntu Alternate i386/amd64 ? 
<ScottK> bambee: Yes.
<bambee> I will help with testing, but I need to fix a bug in language-selector-kde before (it crashes here)
<ScottK> Is there a bug number?
<ScottK> We're getting close to rolling images again, so I need a bug to point at if we should wait.
<ScottK> bambee: ^^^
<bambee> ScottK: no bug number yet, I will open a bug now.
<ScottK> bambee: Thanks.  Is it crashes all the time or now and then?
<bambee> it crashes on startup all the time
<bambee> language-selector (0.54) oneiric
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<bambee> * LanguageSelector/LangCache.py [change not affecting KDE]: => wrong
<bambee> it breaks language-selector-kde
<debfx> same here, downgrading to 0.53 fixes the crash
<_Groo_> anyone knows whats going on with chromium daily? it stopped making dailies a few weeks ago
<_Groo_> anyone knows if there is a channel for chromium-daily ppa?
<_Groo_> join #chromium-daily
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: I think they should offer support in #chromium as well
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: its for devs.. dont think they will listen
<ScottK> bambee: Fix is in.  Thanks.
<Peace-> it seems samba and kde is not well done on kubuntu 
<Peace-> i have tried to set samba = no luck 
<shadeslayer> rbelem: ^^
<Peace-> even the module for language seems broken 
<Peace-> i mean kcm 
<shadeslayer> Peace-: i think that was just fixed
<Peace-> shadeslayer:  kdesudo kcmshell4 fileshare ?
<Peace-> or the language?
<shadeslayer> language
<Peace-> ah
<Peace-> shadeslayer: but samba?
<shadeslayer> no idea about samba, it worked fine in dolphin for me
<shadeslayer> but that was just for connecting
<Peace-> shadeslayer: have you samba right now?
<shadeslayer> i haven't tried actually sharing from a machine that has KDE installed
<rbelem> Peace-, what is the error that you are getting?
<shadeslayer> Peace-: on my local server
<Peace-> rbelem: kdesudo kcmshell4 fileshare
<Peace-> try that on shell 
<Peace-> the module doesn't exist anymore
<Peace-> i have knetwork-filesharing installed 
<rbelem> Peace-, it was removed from kde
<Peace-> mmm ok so how to set samba then ?
<rbelem> Peace-, and we are working to make a new one
<Peace-> oh
<rbelem> Peace-, do you want to share a folder?
<rbelem> or to access?
<Peace-> i know how to do with a conf file 
<Peace-> but it would be nice to get it with a gui 
<Peace-> like before
<rbelem> Peace-, you can share a folder via dolphin
<Peace-> mm so i guess there is  some trouble then 
<rbelem> Peace-, you right click on a folder
<rbelem> Peace-, then properties
<rbelem> and you you find a fileshare tab
<Peace-> yes
<Peace-> of couse then i reopen and it doesn't keep the settings
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/10/plasma-desktopwx1501.jpg
<rbelem> it should
<rbelem> Peace-, let me check
<rbelem> Peace-, could you paste the output of `net usershare info`?
<rbelem> it is working for me
<rbelem> but maybe there is a corner case that are not being handled
<Peace-> rbelem: http://paste.kde.org/132217
<rbelem> Peace-, it should be working
<rbelem> Peace-, try access it from your other pc
<Peace-> i am on xp and it doesn show up the thing
<rbelem> Peace-, do you have samba installed properly?
<Peace-> rbelem: of course
<Peace-> http://paste.kde.org/132223
<rbelem> Peace-, :-)
<Peace-> dunno maybe is a problem of xp 
 * Peace- it would be nice
<rbelem> Peace-, one more test on your machine, just a moment
<rbelem> Peace-, do you have smbclient installet?
<rbelem> *installed
<Peace-> rbelem: http://paste.kde.org/132229
<Peace-> xD
<dantti> noob question: how do I upload a tar file to lp? apper is too big now to be hosted by kde-apps...
<dantti> even with 7z it got 1.5mb :P
<Peace-> dantti: mmm create a dropbox user ...
<Peace-> then you have 1 gig of freespace
<rbelem> Peace-, one minute
<dantti> but afaik lp already has space for it, and it would also have a nicer page
<Peace-> dantti: :) i did for vlc append (dolphin service menu)
<rbelem> Peace-, try `smbclient -U guest //localhost/<your folder name>`
<rbelem> Peace-, for the passwd just hit return
 * Peace- was askin on linux then has seen the quote xD
<Peace-> btw smbclient  :D
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> dantti, maybe you can find something in the pkg lptools
 * Peace- hate windows
<dantti> I think I'll do what Peace- said I'm a bit out of time and lp seems a bit complicated to do that now :P
<rbelem> dantti, you can try ubuntu one too
<rbelem> :-)
<Peace-> or google code
<dantti> rbelem: yes, I could but I'm really without time, and I already have a dropbox account :P
<Peace-> dantti: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/07/12/google-code-create-a-project-with-kde-kdesvn-tutorial/
<dantti> I have a dedicated server too, but I don't want to put this stuff there
<Peace-> :) i guess dropbox is the easier
<dantti> Peace-: the file is there and I shared the folder ppl need to create an account to access it?
<Peace-> nope
<Peace-> do you mean on dropbox right?
<dantti> yes
<Peace-> dantti: dive me the public link 
<Peace-> we will see now
<Peace-> xD
<dantti> and where is this link :Po
<dantti> https://www.dropbox.com/home/Apper  ?
<dantti> maybe this
<Peace-> dantti: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/10/plasma-desktopfH1501.jpg
<dantti> Peace-: btw what is lprinter-qt?
<Peace-> dantti: it's a service menu for dolphin and a little script to prin directly from dolphin 
<Peace-> without to open programs for pictures and text 
<Peace-> xD i am improving right now it because i want to print pdf with pages option too 
<dantti> Peace-: ak, k, nice, as I'm writting a printer stuff to, just wonder to know :P
<Peace-> dantti: its this http://kde-apps.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/111784-2.png
 * Peace- reboot windows
<dantti> apachelogger: ping
<dantti> Peace-: nice btw (tho I think it would be nicer to simply have a 'print' option in actions submenu)
<dantti> can you open? https://www.dropbox.com/home/Apper 
<Peace-> i can open that folder but...
<Peace-> it's empty
<dantti> I got the idea now http://dl.dropbox.com/u/37314029/apper-0.7.0.tar.bz2
<Peace-> dantti: that ok but... what if you have 14 photos to print ? with the same options?
<dantti> I just needed to put it on Public ..
<dantti> Peace-: select all 14 photos right click and print?
<dantti> I really think this is a nice addition but imo it has too many options..
<Peace-> dantti: btw i can download your file 
<dantti> Peace-: thanks
<Peace-> dantti: well there is landscape option and fitplot option 
<Peace-> number of copies
<dantti> Peace-: can't you show a dialog previewing the print and ask that for each one?
<Peace-> :) my skill is not so high 
<Peace-> i can do some bash script btw
<Peace-> and of course i have not so much time 
<Peace-> now i have to go rbelem thank you very much but... xp seems to be , like always, fucked up 
<Peace-> i guess i will erase it and i will put some linux distro 
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-11
<Peace-> :) the samba problem was only a windows problem...
<Peace-> rbelem: 
<Peace-> now it works 
<Saviq> fregl: hi, I took the a11y performance issue from mardy, here's a demo app: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/705941/
<fregl> Saviq: thanks, I'll have a look
<Saviq> run that with QT_ACCESSIBILITY=0 - everything's fine, but with QT_ACCESSIBILITY=1 the performance drops heavily, and there's a _lot_ of creating accessibles
<Saviq> looks like it updates the a11y data all the time during animation, maybe it should only do that after animation stopped?
<Peace-> bah muon is worse than kpakcagekit 
<Peace-> searchin stuff with that is not confortable
<Riddell> how's this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades/Kubuntu
<rbelem> Peace-, pong
<rbelem> Peace-, oh! nice :-D
<Peace-> rbelem: oha'
<Peace-> *ola'
<rbelem> Peace-, if you find a bug or need help, ping me :-)
<rbelem> ola' :-D
<Peace-> rbelem: thanks ! 
<afiestas> rbelem: I have problems with samba sharing
<afiestas> let me see if I can still reproduce it
<afiestas> rbelem: I have a folder mark as "Share with Samba" + Allow Guest + Everyone=Read Only
<afiestas> when I browser with samba kio, I see thwe workgroun, I see the computer, i see the folder but when trying to access to it
<afiestas> I can't, user/password is asked
<afiestas> ups sorry, kio tells me that "Folder does not exists" now
<Quintasan> rbelem: Uh, I forgot to tell you, changes look sane to me but ping me once again when the pacakge is ready (plasma-mobile)
<Quintasan> ximion: I have been using Apper quite extensively this week and it mostly works
<Quintasan> I think the problem I mentioned will arise whenever there is a multiarch-related conflict
<ximion> Quintasan: possible... To solve some other problems, you can also open /etc/PackageKit/PackageKit.conf and set MaximumItemsToResolve=3200 (instead of 100)
<ximion> this caused some of the first issues
<ximion> I already patched this for Debian
<rbelem> Quintasan, nice :-)
<rbelem> Quintasan, i will finish it today then :-)
<rbelem> afiestas, :-/
<rbelem> afiestas, do you have default samba configuration?
<afiestas> rbelem: anyway I can debug that ?
<afiestas> rbelem: kubuntu's
<rbelem> afiestas, yup
<rbelem> afiestas, try access it using smbclient
<rbelem> afiestas, smbclient -U guest //localhost/<shared folder name>
<rbelem> afiestas, for passwd just hit return
<rbelem> afiestas, does it works?
<afiestas> rbelem: testing
<afiestas> smbclient -U guest //localhost/Public
<afiestas> Enter guest's password: 
<afiestas> Domain=[WORKGROUP] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.5.11]
<afiestas> tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<rbelem> afiestas, paste the output of net usershare info
<afiestas> rbelem: http://paste.kde.org/132379/
<rbelem> afiestas, it should be working
<rbelem> afiestas, is samba properly installed? :-D
<rbelem> afiestas, if yes, try apt-get install --reinstall samba
<afiestas> will look into it later
<rbelem> afiestas, :'(
<apachelogger> uds or no uds, that is the question
<afiestas> rbelem: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch12_:_Samba_Security_and_Troubleshooting
<afiestas> rbelem: I'm starting to think that the problem goes deeper than just my setup
<afiestas> can you check if yours is working in oneiric?
<afiestas> or anyone using oneiric for that matter :p
<rbelem> afiestas, it is working for me
<rbelem> afiestas, with the samba default it should work
<afiestas> rbelem: in oneiric?
<afiestas> maybe samba packagers changed something
<GirlyGirl> Samba works for me too on oneric and even a windows machine on the network finds it
<rbelem> afiestas, yup
<afiestas> GirlyGirl: can you access to the shared folder?
<afiestas> is not enough if it appears
<rbelem> afiestas, i installed it yesterday 
<GirlyGirl> afiestas: let me check
<afiestas> rbelem: apt-get install --reinstall samba didn't did the trick
<rbelem> afiestas, is the smbclient result the same?
<afiestas> rbelem: yes
<afiestas> I tested it that way
<afiestas> I'm using master, but I guess that doesn't matter since 
<rbelem> afiestas, lets test one more thing
<afiestas> net usershare info is returning valid info
<GirlyGirl> afiestas: Working and I can acess the files, both from the same machine and on a network machine
<rbelem> afiestas, sudo dpkg -P samba samba-common samba-common-bin
<rbelem> afiestas, after that install samba again
<afiestas> Errors were encountered while processing:
<afiestas>  samba-commo
<afiestas> *common
<rbelem> afiestas, dpkg -P --force-all samba samba-common samba-common-bin
<rbelem> :-D
<afiestas> rbelem: net usershare info returns nothing now
<afiestas> should I share the folder again via interface?
<rbelem> afiestas, nice :-)
<rbelem> afiestas, yup
<afiestas> rbelem: sme problem
<afiestas> same output in both commands
<afiestas> brb
<GirlyGirl> afiestas: Try aptitude in place of apt
<rbelem> afiestas, :-/
<rbelem> afiestas, do you have firewall enabled?
<afiestas> rbelem: not as far as I know
<rbelem> what can be wrong??? o.O
<afiestas> rbelem: maybe my system is lacking a user called guest?
<rbelem> afiestas, nope
<rbelem> afiestas, guest is nobody by default
<rbelem> iirc
<rbelem> afiestas, and your configuration is the default
<afiestas> oh wait, maybe permissions?
<afiestas> actual file system permissions?
<rbelem> afiestas, hum...
<afiestas> nah
<rbelem> afiestas, try chmod 777 the folder
<afiestas> rbelem: did it, didnt' work
<rbelem> afiestas, may i have ssh access to you pc? :-D
<afiestas> rbelem: nope
<rbelem> afiestas, why not :'(
<rbelem> afiestas, you dont trust me :'(
<rbelem> afiestas, :-D
<afiestas> beacuse I have logs where apachelogger and I rant about you
<afiestas> :33
<rbelem> hahahaha
<rbelem> afiestas, do you have other pc that you could test?
<afiestas> rbelem: with oneiric, no
<rbelem> afiestas, could you update it? :-D
<GirlyGirl> afiestas: or run a live cd and check
<rbelem> GirlyGirl, great idea :-D
<afiestas> rbelem: GirlyGirl will try in a virtualbox
<apachelogger> rrrants
<rbelem> apachelogger, could you gimme a second opnion on plasma-mobile pkg?
<rbelem> :-D
<apachelogger> opinion?
<rbelem> thats it
<apachelogger> I like it!
<apachelogger> </opinion>
<afiestas> apachelogger: you go to the uds .
<rbelem> apachelogger, it is not ready, the opnion would be about the way the pkg is split now
<afiestas> that was an order
 * apachelogger has too huge a phonon to take orders :P
<apachelogger> rbelem: it is split?
<rbelem> apachelogger, into more pkgs like plasma-active-data, plasma-active-browser and etc
<apachelogger> oh yes
<apachelogger> makes sense
<rbelem> apachelogger, it is in the kubuntu-active ppa
<afiestas> apachelogger: u.U !
 * apachelogger has next to no motivation to secure finances for UDS
<apachelogger> plus I still don't have a flight
<apachelogger> and for organizing that I have actual negative motiviation 
<rbelem> apachelogger, please go
<rbelem> apachelogger, please please please please please :-D
<apachelogger> if you book me a flight :P
<rbelem> apachelogger, i dont have money to do that :'(
<apachelogger> me neither, well, spread across 5 bank accounts maybe
<apachelogger> this is all too much trouble really
<afiestas> apachelogger: why you didn't ask for sponsorship?
<apachelogger> I did
<apachelogger> that does not help with first having to come up with the monies
<GirlyGirl> apachelogger: no plans to remake ubuntuone-kde?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> dropbox ftw!
<GirlyGirl> apachelogger: already done that ... just wondering
<afiestas> apachelogger:  can't you ask the travel agency ?
<afiestas> they did everything for me
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> afiestas: canonicals?
<afiestas> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> that'd be an option I suppose
<afiestas> I just had to say "From Madrid to Orlando, then Orlando to Barcelona", they did the rest
<Riddell> that is the preferred way
<Riddell> claydoh: I'm behind on this but have you been doing the release pages this cycle and are you planning to do a final release page?
<claydoh> Riddell: I have, with some good help :), I am actually working on it now, with a special section on kmail2 migration to reduce the headache levels
<GirlyGirl> By any chance does kubuntu-default-settings remove the minimise button?
<claydoh> ScottK: for the kmail migration notes, if you have some of your bugs handy I can list them, I think you have reduced the number greatly, so i will probably keep it to the most seen ones
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: no (what a silly thing that would be)
<GirlyGirl> Riddell: On the pre-release iso for me there was no minimise button
 * Quintasan highfives afiestas
<Quintasan> BlueDevil is absolutely awesome
<GirlyGirl> Riddell: Maybe because it started with plasma-netbook first then I changed it to desktop
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: that's quite likely
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Any plans for a sane music player?
<Quintasan> Amarok became something I use without any pleasure, sometimes it's even horrible
<Quintasan> ximion: I can't extend Name row when browsing packages
<Quintasan> It's nondraggable
<Quintasan> Is that intended?
<ximion> Quintasan: no, afaik not
<ximion> maybe dantti changed this for some reason
 * Quintasan tries bangarang meantime
<apachelogger> Quintasan: tomahawk
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I think it lacks music management skills atm
<apachelogger> Quintasan: dolphin
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Ah, You got me wondering how the hell is Dolphin supposed to play my music
<Quintasan> I'm asking about serious music player
<Quintasan> not "whatever you can stick Phonon in"
<Quintasan> :P
<ximion> Quintasan: Clementine! :P
<Quintasan> ximion: It's not sane :P
<apachelogger> write your own
<cmagina>  term
<GirlyGirl> Quintasan: juk
<Quintasan> GirlyGirl: Tried, didn't like it
<Quintasan> The winner is cmagina
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> pong
<cmagina> haha, was actually meant for krunner ;)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Do you has any idea about how that semantic magic in Nepomuk works?
<Quintasan> In terms of importing and exporting stuff
<shadeslayer> uh .. importing and exporting stuff?
<shadeslayer> i have a very basic idea
<Quintasan> Yes, like existing tags
<shadeslayer> after being explained the concept at DS and KDE India
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it uses a rdf database, with custom entries and such
<shadeslayer> you can probably use the API to fetch everything
<shadeslayer> they're called SPARQL Queries
<shadeslayer> or something like that
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Hmm, I just had an great idea however I'm not sure if this is feasible
<shadeslayer> shoot
<yofel> bulldog98: ping
<Peace-> Riddell: it's ok the upgrade page
<bambee> evening
 * bambee is overbooked
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: y u no write g+ qtquick app?
<shadeslayer> not motivated enough
<shadeslayer> and no time
<shadeslayer> Add no electricity to that
<shadeslayer> Currently, I'm getting somewhere close to around just 4-8 hours of electricity a day
<yofel> @_@
<shadeslayer> sheytan: ping ping ping
<shadeslayer> sheytan: come over to #kde-doc-camp
<ScottK> claydoh: I think you know best.  Need to be closing in on the release notes as a whole.
<yofel> ScottK: got a plan for 4.7.2 for -updates?
<ScottK> Once we're sure we aren't going to respin, we should start uploading.
<yofel> k
 * shadeslayer would like to see the CD/DVD drive fix in before the last ISO spin
<rbelem> Quintasan, ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: but it is not even no work
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/7GSQT.png
<shadeslayer> now i shall have nightmares
<shadeslayer> for the next week
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What bug?
<ScottK> Please be testing people ...
<shadeslayer> ScottK: the one where the kernel cannot detect the DVD drive
<yofel> not again...
<shadeslayer> and thus topples over when trying to find a live file system
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I mean what number?
<shadeslayer> oh one sec
<yofel> *that* is mac-specific though
<shadeslayer> bug 782389
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 782389 in linux (Ubuntu) "DVD drive doesn't work on MacBookPro8,2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/782389
 * yofel looks for work on iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> They're waiting for it to be integrated into the linus tree and will patch it in the ubuntu kernel
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No way to get the for release.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah, so the ISO's won't work on the newer Macs then
<shadeslayer> the Macbook Pro (8,1) , (8,2) and (8,3)
<ScottK> It's physically impossible to get a new kernel out without delaying the release, so that's the deal.
<shadeslayer> well, the only way to install it is to use both a CD and a USB disk then :P
<shadeslayer> sheytan: btw this is kinda urgent
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I put that in to go into the release notes.
<shadeslayer> alright
<shadeslayer> ScottK: could you also mention how to boot it successfully? ( you need to write the image to both a CD and a USB and boot with the CD while the USB has been plugged in )
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Please scribble that in the bug where I put "proposed release note:.
<shadeslayer> alright
<Quintasan> rbelem: pong
<rbelem> Quintasan, did you start to work on maliit?
<Quintasan> rbelem: I did
<Quintasan> It's halfway done
<Quintasan> I want to have quality packaging for the framework
<rbelem> Quintasan, you have just been added to maliit team in lp
<rbelem> Quintasan, could you merge what you ve done to the stuff that is there?
<jussi> Riddell: I just checked, seems there is a problem with policy kit - the muon updater doesnt work "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided"
<yofel> hm, fresh boot after installing oneiric amd64:
<yofel> Warning notification: Local Folders: Maildir '' for collection '' is invalid.
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> what's that? akonadi or kmail?
<apachelogger> Darkwing: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidBugTriagePolicy
<apachelogger> we do not track upstream bugs unless we want and can SRU them
<yofel> unnamed app(1723) main: Migrator instance already running for type  "contact"
 * yofel wonders why the migrater would run on a clean install...
<Darkwing> apachelogger: You're refering to the KSnapshot bug?
<apachelogger> yes
<ScottK> yofel: I think Akonadi.
<ScottK> yofel: Talk to claydoh.
<ScottK> It's probably safe to ignore.
<Darkwing> apachelogger: My bad... :(
<yofel> should be, as akonadi isn't configured yet. Seems it warns about a non-existent database or so
<Quintasan> rbelem: I think I can, but tomorrow
<Quintasan> yofel: You gonna stay up long?
<yofel> not really, but for probably ~2 more hours
<rbelem> Quintasan, thanks :-)
<Quintasan> yofel: nvm then :P
<claydoh> yofel: ScottK thats new, but sounds like it is trying to migrate contacts/calendatrs, which happens on first boot - kmail happens on its fisrt run
<Quintasan> ScottK: Would you mind asking JT if he could check out how much a bottle of Dr. Pepper costs where he lives? I can't really catch him on IRC these days :S
<ScottK> Quintasan: If I see him.  What size/type?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Like, normal 1l bottle or whatever near that they have
 * Quintasan has to pay like $1.5 for a can here
<ScottK> Single serving bottle, 2 Liter, can?
<yofel> claydoh: I attached xsession-errors to bug 872454 if you find something interesting
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872454 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "akonadi complains about invalid maildir after fresh install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872454
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> yofel: Please send upstream.
<Quintasan> ScottK: 2 liter? If they sell 2 liter bottles then one of my per diems is done for :O
<ScottK> It's far cheaper than the cans/single serving bottles.
<ScottK> This is starting to sound complicated.  You might email him.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Hmm, that did not occur to me, but I do not have his email :S
<ScottK> Use the LP contact this user feature.
<ScottK> It emails him.
 * Quintasan headdesks
<Quintasan> It's clearly not my day.
<yofel> ScottK, claydoh: kde bug 283819
<ubottu> KDE bug 283819 in general "akonadi complains about invalid maildir after fresh install" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283819
<Quintasan> rbelem: Is it okay for me to overwrite maliit packaging there?
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup
<rbelem> :-)
 * ScottK notes a pretty huge amount of testing left: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<yofel> I'll do some of the dvd ones
 * claydoh questions why he Turned strigi on, he must enjoy killing his laptop :(
<yofel> strigi is pretty fine here once the initial indexing run is done
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can you start uploading 4.7.2 to -proposed?
<ScottK> Maybe Quintasan?
<Quintasan> rbelem: The problem with Maliit is that I do not know any way to run tests that require X server running in the builder
<Quintasan> urgh those rules use dh6
<rbelem> Quintasan, just disable them
<ScottK> Quintasan: You can often run them using xvfb.
<apachelogger> ScottK: not before tomorrow eveningish
<ScottK> OK.  Maybe Quintasan or debfx then.
 * ScottK is full up with $WORK.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: See -> email
<Quintasan> ScottK: Does one need any special setups to upload to -proposed or I just dput it?
<dtchen> nothing special necessary
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: You could probably get a two litre bottle for $1 or $1.50, off the top of my head.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: You kidding? There goes my per diem
<JontheEchidna> lol
 * Quintasan opens up a Dr. Pepper store
<Darkwing> apachelogger: At UDS I want to sit down with you and start building a plan for the Kubuntu Startship Troopers.
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Ya goin to UDS?
<Darkwing> Quintasan: Aye
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Awesome!
<Darkwing> Quintasan: You are going to make it??
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Looks like it
<Quintasan> yofel: gn
<Darkwing> ^5
<ScottK> Quintasan: Open a tracking bug and then close the bug in changelog for all the uploads.
<ScottK> Other than that, nothing special (target is oneiric-proposed vice oneiric)
<Quintasan> ScottK: Any example of such a bug?
<ScottK> Sure.  Just a minute
<ScottK> Quintasan: Bug #859562 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 859562 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Natty) "SRU tracking bug for KDE 4.6.5" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859562
<Quintasan> ScottK: looks sane -> http://paste.kde.org/132541?
<Quintasan> s/natty/oneiric
<Quintasan> grr
<ScottK> Quintasan: If all you're doing is uploading, don't make it your upload, just edit the changelog to add the bug.
<Quintasan> k
<ScottK> Quintasan: Like http://paste.kde.org/132547/
<ScottK> Only redo the whole changelog entry in your name if you actually fix something i the pakcaging before you upload.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Also pimlibs/pim-runtime/pim are already done.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I also commit and push changes to our bzr branches, right?
<ScottK> Yes.
<CIA-130> [kdelibs] Michal Zajac * 383 * debian/changelog New upstream release (LP: #872506)
<ScottK> Once there's a change for precious then you wouldn't.
<Quintasan> ScottK: libs uploaded, I'll do more tomorrow since school etc.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Maybe debfx will have time in the meantime.
 * ScottK just tested encrypted home and full disk encryption together.
<ScottK> claydoh: $WORK Is killing me.  Can you connect directly with skaet on making sure our release notes are in order?
<Riddell> I can look over the release announce and HTMLify it tomorrow if needed
<Riddell> claydoh: ^^
<Riddell> hmm, nepomuk goes a bit nuts if you are downloading a DVD :(
<apachelogger> s/goes/is/ s/ if you are downloading a DVD//
<kubotu> apachelogger: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<apachelogger> kubotu: you so mean :(
 * apachelogger goes to bed
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-12
<valorie> yay, apachelogger is back!
<claydoh> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu
<claydoh> also https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2 still in progress
<ScottK> I've got the i386 dvd downloaded and will start on those tests.
<ScottK> claydoh: How's the Kubuntu part of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview (please fix)
 * ScottK hasn't looked at it yet.
<claydoh> ScottK: have to add updated applications, unless skaet has something for me, haven't heard back yet, may need some style/formatting ckeanup perhaps
 * claydoh hits the sack
<ScottK> claydoh: OK  Please update tomorrow.
<claydoh> blew out my knee today, pain killers = drowsy :(
<claydoh> ScottK: will do
<claydoh> its why i didn't finish today :(
<ScottK> Ouch.  Feel better.
<claydoh> so far better, but drugged better, see what appens tomorrow
<ScottK> apachelogger should write the release blurb for kubuntu.org.
<ScottK> Need more amd64 testers.
<ScottK> The only system I have for test is 32bit and i386 is done.
<valorie> I can do some
<valorie> last I checked the test site was down for me though
<valorie> not willing to actually upgrade this laptop though
<ScottK> It's up now.
<ScottK> Doing stuff in a VM is fine.
<valorie> until after I get back from Mountainview
<valorie> I'll try that too
<valorie> zsyncing the ISOs now
<ScottK> What's in Mountainview (or rather why are you going there ...)?
<valorie> shouldn't take too long, I did it yesterday too
<valorie> Google is doing a Doc Camp for the first time; shadeslayer will be there
<ScottK> Interesting.
<valorie> we are making a book for newbie KDE developers
<ScottK> Good thing he'll have some adult supervision then.
<valorie> obviously, I'm not *writing* that information
<valorie> we have a team of 3 Indian students and me
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> Darkwing is helping us out as well
<valorie> then the weekend is the GSoC Mentor Summit
<valorie> busy week
<valorie> would be lovely if all goes well and this effort increases
<GirlyGirl> Why are there differnet isos for Mac ... do I have to strictly use this on my mbp
<ScottK> I think it's because of odities in the Mac BIOS/UEFI implementation.
<ScottK> At the application level they are identical.
<GirlyGirl> ScottK: Normally the safest way to use Ubuntu with Mac OS X without breaking stuff is using bootcamp to create the partition the installing on tho that ... otherwise people accidentally mess with the EFI partition
<ScottK> I'm not particularly knowlegable on the subject.  That's just what I recall hearing.
<valorie> ok, writing the cd and dvd
<valorie> it's been awhile since I created a VM -- do we have a wiki guide to doing that for testing?
<ScottK> I'm sure we do.
 * ScottK has NFK where.
<valorie> ooo, I should get the alternates too
<valorie> they weren't available last time I was looking
<ScottK> Except for wubi, i386 is done.
<ScottK> Just need amd64.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> heh, wubi -- I no longer have a windows partition
<valorie> not sure my husband would like me to test that on his machine
<valorie> although perhaps I can do it on his spare machine
<valorie> tomorrow
<ScottK> If you don't, I've got scouts out for wubi testers.
<ScottK> I think the amd64 stuff is more imporant anyway.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/VirtualBox , btw
<valorie> installing now
<valorie> as I recall, one must set the proper amount of memory for the VM
<valorie> what is recommended?
<GirlyGirl> ScottK: Is there a wubi executable in the i386 disk ... I can test that
<ScottK> YES.
<ScottK> Err.
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Sorry for the shouting.
<ScottK> cap lock ...
 * ScottK should go to bed.  Good night.
 * valorie puts out the Xanax
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> sleep well, and don't let $work get to you, ScottK!
<valorie> burning the dvd
<valorie> my goodness, it takes a lot of time to even check the mdsum!
<valorie> I've never burned a dvd before
<valorie> anybody here for a bit of VM advice?
<valorie> wiki says, "In order to get access to the kernel module you have to add your user to the vboxusers group (created by the installer). Go to System -> Administration -> Users and Groups. Click Manage Groups and scroll down to the vboxusers group. Click Properties and add your user to it. Log out and back in for the group settings to take effect. "
<valorie> I don't see how to add myself to that group, although I've done it before for like, Audio group
<valorie> maybe I need to google for the cli command
<Girly-Girl> valorie: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man8/adduser.8.html
<Girly-Girl> valorie: useradd -G vboxusers valorie
<valorie> that looks right, thanks
<valorie> the sentence I pasted must be out of date
<valorie> useradd: user 'valorie' already exists
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> sheesh, box is slow with all this downloading and writing going on
<GirlyGirl> valorie: But normally when you install vbox it does it automatically for you
<GirlyGirl> I've completed to wubi test everything went fine so i386 is all done
<valorie> awesome!
<valorie> I'm writing the liveUSBs now
<valorie> cd and dvd are done
<valorie> I wish you could rsync to the liveUSBs
<valorie> instead of erase and re-write
<valorie> oh well
<valorie> I guess I should upgrade my netbook now so I have something to use to report my test results
<GirlyGirl> valorie: I did that yesterday .. oneric performs so well on my netbook that the speed is comparable to any other machine even with desktop effects like blur etc
<valorie> I've been keeping it updated for a couple of weeks
<valorie> since beta2
<valorie> it's been excellent
<valorie> except that I can't get kmail to run
<valorie> :(
<valorie> although I created a new user and for that user, setup begins as usual
<valorie> therefore it must be a problem in my .kde file somewhere
<GirlyGirl> I think its a know issue
<valorie> when I have time, I'm sure the Kontact folks will help me figure it out
<valorie> I would so love to use kmail again
<valorie> my dream is to go back to an all-kde system
<GirlyGirl> valorie: Just reset kmail2 by deleting its setting files ... should work
<valorie> I did all that
<valorie> removed the config files, etc.
<valorie> still crashes before it starts
<valorie> lord, no wonder the usb was so slow
<valorie> damn it, I copied from the actual DVD instead of the iso on the HD
<valorie> lol
<valorie> whatever......
<GirlyGirl> haha
<GirlyGirl> It normally takes a minute from hdd
<valorie> it took a few extra
<valorie> alternate is quick though!
<GirlyGirl> valorie: unetbootin did not work for me for some reason with oneric ... it normally does
<GirlyGirl> Says "no OS to boot" and then proceeeds to hdd boot
<valorie> I just use the kubuntu usb creator
<valorie> the other cool thing is MultiSystem
<valorie> I'll put the finals on that
<GirlyGirl> valorie: ended up using that as well .... kmail works for me here
<GirlyGirl> valorie: How was boot time to desktop for the live session for you?
<valorie> just about to shut down IRC and start testing
<valorie> 3rd liveUSB is about done writing
<GirlyGirl> valorie: can you reproduce this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/872713
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 872713 in casper (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu oneric for kubuntu-default-settings. Kmail shortcut in start menu favourites does not work" [Undecided,New]
<ryanakca> yofel: Yes, the differences are from when they installed the wiki theme. Will fix
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: kmail from app menu works here (although I've always preferred we only have kontact in the app menu)
<Riddell> yofel: are you expecting to cover all the test cases for amd64 dvd or should I do some?
<GirlyGirl> Riddell: From the app menu it works ... however in the default entry on the "favourites" section of the kickoff menu in oneric it does not
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: the default there is for Kontact which works fine for me (or at least as well as Kontact does work these days)
<GirlyGirl> Riddell: All oneric images clearly have a kmail shortcut in the default setup!
<GirlyGirl> Riddell: Try running a live session of an iso and see
<Riddell> kquitapp plasma-desktop; rm ~/.kde/share/config/kickoffrc; plasma-desktop  gives me Kontact is the favourites
<GirlyGirl> Riddell: It sure does as that is kde's default when you remove but kubuntu's default is different
<GirlyGirl> boot a live image and see (I just checked it again)
<GirlyGirl> Riddell: Beta2 had kontact in the list but the pre final iso's do not (including the current one)
<kyofel> Riddell: fell free to do some, I won't be able to finish mine for at least 3 more hours since I'm at school right now.
<kyofel> ryanakca: thanks
<Riddell> kyofel: looks like we're respinning anyway
<kyofel> fun
<kyofel> also, can someone fix kdelibs bzr? It's still missing the nepomuk fix that the package in ninjas had as bulldog98 never pushed that to bzr and I forgot about it
<apachelogger> ScottK: release blurb :S
 * apachelogger has a 1sec lag
<apachelogger> uni connection is failing clearly
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I am not going to UDS
<Riddell> apachelogger: aww, why not?
<debfx> kyofel: does the oneiric-proposed upload contain the patch?
<kyofel> debfx: as far as I see - no
<apachelogger> I am in the process of reducing things that require my attention as well as trying to focus on non-floss stuff
 * apachelogger actually feels like going on a trip to tibet and meditate 24/7 for the sake of mind cleaning
<Riddell> sensible enough, although disneyworld and tibet have much in common
<apachelogger> Riddell: they do? :O
<davmor2> apachelogger: yeah if you can tone out the sound of screaming kids you have hit true enlightenment
 * apachelogger wonders where to prepare the 'release blurb'
<apachelogger> davmor2: lol
<Riddell> apachelogger: which release blurb?
<Riddell> claydoh has some here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu
<apachelogger> <ScottK> apachelogger should write the release blurb for kubuntu.org.
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> except wiki -> html is brrrr
<Riddell> wiki -> html is not super fun, I can do it if you want
<kyofel> bbl
<apachelogger> Riddell: we could just write a script for that ^^
<Riddell> View -> Source in a web browser is a good start
<apachelogger> true, but a simple top down parser would not be much more work
<apachelogger> I think (tm)
<GirlyGirl> err why is this published on the home page news early http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-1110
<GirlyGirl> Ah just removed
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, parser is too much work :P
 * apachelogger thinks moinmoin should just have  afeature to spit out clean html :S
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you working on the move from wiki to website already?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<Riddell> https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-11.10
<Riddell> GirlyGirl: ssh!
<ScottK> apachelogger: Are you going to do something for it?
<apachelogger> riddell is
<Riddell> hmm, no sysadmin vanguard, can't get images onto the kubuntu.org server
 * ScottK was told that the image upload thingy was fixed.
<Riddell> oh?  maybe I should try attachments
<Riddell> well it seems to attach but I've no idea what the URL is to find it
<Riddell> ScottK: who told you it was fixed?
<ScottK> ryanakca: .
<ScottK> OK.  How about https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/node/add/image
<Riddell> oh groovy, got it
<jussi> and we are now on the one eye ric... and the fixes for my sandy bridge intel stuff are very nice :)
<jussi> Riddell: funny that I dont have the same policy kit issues here - I wonder if the issue is with having gnome/unity installed? 
<Riddell> "here" being a different computer?
<Riddell> https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/11.10-release  how's this?
<ScottK> 855763 is fixed, so it needs to be removed from the known issues section.
<ScottK> claydoh: ^^^
<afiestas> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.10-release i want spoils i want spoils I want spoils :33
<jussi> Riddell: yeah, work pc
<Riddell> jussi: maybe you just don't have the permissions
<Riddell> afiestas: spoilers...
<afiestas> Riddell: shit, let me do it again
<afiestas> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.10-release i want spoilers I want spoilers I want spoilers :33
<shadeslayer> hehehe
 * rbelem pokes afiestas 
<ScottK> All the Live images are going to need a respin/then retesting.
<ScottK> In the meantime, amd64 alternate still needs work.
<yofel> lol, social butterflies
<yofel> nice page, although some of the images seem missing?
<ScottK> Needs more canoes.
<GirlyGirl> yofel: http://fsa.zedge.net/content/3/1/0/0/1-5669041-3100-t.jpg http://static.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/8175-thumbnail.jpg
<dtchen> ScottK: are you heading to UDS-P?
<ScottK> dtchen: No.
<yofel> GirlyGirl: hehe
<ScottK> Love this Akonadi thing: load average: 15.72, 9.70, 4.18
<ScottK> 4GB of RAM and 4GB of swap are also not enough to keep it happy (using all that).
<ScottK> I'm starting to think a Lucid VM for kmail may be in order.
 * ScottK imagines some upstream hate from his latest blog post.
<Riddell> uh oh
<ScottK> Akonadization of pim is a disaster.
<ScottK> It's utter crap that provides zero end user benefit.
<ScottK> (I didn't go that far in the blog post)
<ScottK> kmail -> kmail2 has helped me.
<ScottK> It's pure pain, annoyance, and lost productivity.
<GirlyGirl> ScottK: quote from the release notes for 11.10 about kmail 2 "This will enable better email, calendar, and other PIM activities moving forward."
<ScottK> That's the theory.
<ScottK> Today it sucks.
<ScottK> It's the KDE 4.0 of Kmail.
<ScottK> In fact, I should retitle that blog post.
<Riddell> new CDs are up to test!
<ScottK> Thanks.
<bulldog98> yofel: I’ll fix that in a minute
 * ScottK waits for the VM to create.
<ScottK> I do think we need to be scarier about kmail for 11.10.
<ScottK> (in the release announcement)
<ScottK> It's really not ready.
<bulldog98> ScottK: if you start from scratch everything works fine
<ScottK> bulldog98: I did and it doesn't.
<ScottK> I've had it working fine and then it quits.
<bulldog98> hm ScottK the ubuntu2 package? I tested it last night and it worked (TM)
<ScottK> For example, I was sending email all day yesterday and wondering why nobody replied.
<ScottK> It turned out it was building up on the outbox without any error message.
<ScottK> Suddendly the maildir resource won't start.
<ScottK> If it can't even manage local file storage, it's hopeless.
<bulldog98> ScottK: yeah indeed that’s sometimes a bit buggy, but it depends on your smtp provider
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> It doesn't even try to connect to the server.
<ScottK> (I'm my own smtp provider)
<ScottK> I checked the logs and there's not even a connect attempt.
<bulldog98> ScottK: hm I use my university and it works(TM)
<ScottK> If it's not even trying to make a connection, then it doesn't matter who you use.
<bulldog98> I guess you tested oneiric
<ScottK> It worked for me for two weeks until yesterday.
<ScottK> yes.
 * bulldog98 tests that now scottk kubuntu?
<ScottK> I think it works in some cases and not others.
<ScottK> What causes it to start/stop working at any given moment is totally inexplicable.
<ScottK> Logs are useless too.
<Peace-> who is the guy that is working on printing ?
<yofel> printing?
<Riddell> till
<Peace-> ah because of printing on kubuntu and kde is a mess
<Peace-> i would like donate some money to get a nice print dialog 
<Peace-> but of course i have even problem to donate money to someone for the work 
<Peace-> print is one of most important thing for me 
<Riddell> hiring someone for a 6 month project isn't cheap
<Peace-> 6month ?
<Peace-> that is not nice 
 * yofel would be already happy if the cups and hplip setting would match without him having to set things twice...
<Peace-> i don't use hplip i just use cups
 * Peace- has a hp
 * ScottK has no troubles with printing (unlike mail)
<Peace-> Riddell: well i guess a good programmer can do it in 2 weeks
<Peace-> it's not so hard as you could think 
<Riddell> Peace-: they really can't.  the common print dialogue project has been ongoing for about 4 years
<yofel> could be that I'm using en_US as system language while living in german. Sometimes *something* in the chain gets the paper format wrong...
<Peace-> Riddell: i have created a little script for own use ... in 1 day
<Peace-> and it prints almost everything
<Peace-> odt and doc no because i am lazy xD
<jussi> Peace-: I find localhost:631 fits my needs
<Peace-> jussi: me too
<Peace-> but...
<Peace-> you can print with the nice stuff like you can do into gimp
<Peace-> gutenprint i guess is 
<Peace-> *it is
<Peace-> jussi: http://blog.worldlabel.com/wp-content/myfiles/2010/10/print.png
<Girly-Girl> Riddell: Same issue with the latest iso ... In favourites I have a kmail entry that looks like this and it does not launch kmail http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/snapshot1uj.png/
<jussi> btw peoples, oneiric is extremely fast compared to natty - dunno what you did, but both my intel at work and the nvidia here have had significant speed increases
<Girly-Girl> jussi: its kde 4.7 over 4.6
<jussi> Girly-Girl: I had 4.7 from the ppa in natty, so no.
<Peace-> to mee i got 100% of cpu usage instead with akonadi started + google chromium+flash
<Peace-> i guess is an akonadi problem 
<Girly-Girl> Any chance of removing that not working kmail entry in kickoff favourites or changing it to kontact like kde's default
<Riddell> Girly-Girl: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings/view/head:/share/config/kickoffrc Kontact there
<Girly-Girl> Riddell: Hmm That screenshot shows exactly what happens on every machine I try the iso on ... the installed version reproduces it and removing the kickoff config file places contact in
<Girly-Girl> Try running the iso live and see
<Riddell> doing an install on a virtual machine now
<yofel> Girly-Girl: kontact here on the current oneiric-desktop-amd64.iso
<Girly-Girl> yofel: I'm on i386 haven't tested amd64
 * yofel fetches i386
<yofel> shouldn't make a difference though...
<Girly-Girl> true
<Girly-Girl> Only thing is it defaulted to netbook interface and I switched to desktop ... here is my kickoffrc on the live user http://paste.ubuntu.com/706845/
<yofel> Riddell: ok, kubuntu-netbook-default-settings does indeed have /usr/share/applications/kde4/KMail.desktop in kickoffrc
 * Girly-Girl was wondering how it could be just her
 * ScottK thought he changed that to kmail2.
<Girly-Girl> I don't think it is right to default desktop to kontact and netbook to kmail2 sort of removes consistency
<yofel> ScottK: do you know where the bzr branch vanished to...?
<ScottK> For?
<yofel> netbook, can't find it
<ScottK> Maybe there wasn't one.
<Peace-> :) http://wstaw.org/m/2011/08/12/plasmapanelsscript2.gif
<yofel> the package has Vcs-bzr entries that go to nirvana though...
<yofel> *sigh*: this time akonadi didn't only warn me about not being able to open Maildir '', but added a warning about akonotes not being able to open this folder: ;
<yofel> (fresh desktop install)
<bambee> evening
<bulldog98> yofel: kdelibs is already up to date
<yofel> ah, then debfx updated it (thanks)
<debfx> yep. it's in bzr/o-proposed queue
<bambee> ScottK: phonon and phonon-gstreamer will be released after the release day (tomorrow). Is it possible to get them into kubuntu-ppa or something ?
<ScottK> bambee: ENOTIME to think about it.
<yofel> yay, "Installer crashed"
<yofel> ah, bug 872454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872454 in Akonadi "akonadi complains about invalid maildir after fresh install" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872454
<yofel> no....
<yofel> bug 220961
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220961 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] ubiquity crashes instead of notifying the user of not enough disk space" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220961
 * bulldog98 thinks that a stupid bug
 * yofel agrees
<Riddell> Girly-Girl: fresh install has Kontact for me http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kmenu.png
<yofel> Riddell: try netbook
<yofel> that has kmail in kickoffrc
<Girly-Girl> Riddell: Steps to reproduce ... Start Kubuntu live on a device with a small screen (1024X600) ... change the workspace to plasma-desktop. Install kubuntu.... Booting on a desktop computer does not cause this
<ScottK> Having kmail instead of kontact on netbook was on purpose.
<ScottK> It was, however, meant to work.
<ScottK> That's a bug.
<Girly-Girl> ScottK: netbook by default does not even use kickoff so that's a joke
<bambee> ScottK: even for a ppa ? o.O
<bambee> arf :'(
<yofel> bambee: think about the breakage potential yourself, possibly with 4.7.3 
<ScottK> bambee: All I'm saying is I'm too busy.
<yofel> ScottK: you actually fixed it to KMail2.destkop for plasma-netbook, just kickoffrc got forgotten
<bambee> ah, ok
<bambee> xD
<ScottK> Ah.
<yofel> (I guess the file is left over from kubuntu-default-settings)
<ScottK> yofel: Sounds like SRU material.
<Girly-Girl> How is the time at which all varriants get frozen and built as final determined exactly?
<yofel> pretty much the same for every release, as for release date: don't ask me...
<yofel> ScottK: now or post-release?
<yofel> Girly-Girl: did you file a bug about that on launchpad? (against kubuntu-netbook-default-settings)
<Girly-Girl> yofel: No against casper ... I was puzzled with the package as I didn't know that netbook settings were seperate
<yofel> Girly-Girl: got the bug number?
<Girly-Girl> yes
<Girly-Girl> 872713
<yofel> bug 872713
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872713 in casper (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu oneiric for kubuntu-default-settings. Kmail shortcut in start menu favourites does not work" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872713
<ScottK> yofel: I'd say sooner the better.
<yofel> k, I'll try to prepare something today
<Quintasan> Riddell: You going to UDS?
<Quintasan> ScottK: I think we should have some wiki page to coordinate uploading to proposed :/
<Quintasan> I have no idea what was uploaded during the time I was doing nothing
<yofel> debfx used the packaging wiki
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> Oooh
<Quintasan> Smashing.
<Quintasan> yofel: How do I check for kde4libs in proposed build status?
 * Quintasan can't build anything else
<yofel> no idea, ScottK ?
<ScottK> It's built.
<Quintasan> What the hell...
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.7.2-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> It was accepted by mistake yesterday.
<Quintasan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706914
<debfx> Quintasan: meta-kde hasn't been accepted yet
<Quintasan> Ah.
<Quintasan> :S
<debfx> Quintasan: I've uploaded under the assumption: built in ppa = will build fine in the archive
<Quintasan> debfx: That's not the case? :)
<debfx> we will know once they are accepted
<micahg> debfx: usually true, occasionally there are differences between the PPA and archive builders, but they're rare
<debfx> well what I wanted to say is that I uploaded the packages without test-building locally
 * ScottK usually does the same for -proposed.
<ScottK> (when taking from a PPA where they built)
<yofel> dvd images are up
<yofel> ScottK: for kickoffrc in k-n-d-s, should I put kontact or kmail2 in there? As the netbook UI doesn't use it by default IIRC I would prefer kontact
<ScottK> We've had Kmail in there since netbook started.
<yofel> kmail it is then
<ScottK> I think changing it post-release isn't appropriate.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<yofel> ScottK: it's been a while since I did an SRU, this looks fine right? http://paste.kde.org/132847
<ScottK> yofel: Yes.
<ScottK> debfx: In virtualbox, how do I get normal video resolution and not just 800 x 600?
<yofel> hm, thinking of it, this won't help existing user accounts, only those created after updating. SRUing anyway.
<charlie-tca> ScottK: add guest additions
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> pim 4.4 is SOOO much faster then 4.7.
<bulldog98_> rbelem: ping
<ScottK> claydoh: Did you review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview ?
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ Could you take a pass at it for Kubuntu stuff too?
<apachelogger> ScottK: you should fill in the updated apps :P
 * apachelogger needs to reinstall now -.-
<ScottK> apachelogger: Please do.  ENOTIME for me.
<apachelogger> it says you should :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: what is supposed to go there anyway?
<apachelogger> like all of KDE is new, as every cycle
<ScottK> Whatever we want.
 * apachelogger will add some unicorns in that case :P
<apachelogger> well
<ScottK> Probably need to enhance the fear associated with kmail2.
<apachelogger> first I really really really need to reinstall
 * apachelogger broke his system earlier by unkown means
<BarkingFish> apachelogger, broke as in how bad? Can't get in, missing path, missing data, or no boot whatsoever?
<apachelogger> first I only broke vpn
<apachelogger> then I had the awesome idea of reinstalling an insanely old version I had on a stick and upgrading while having <20% battery
<apachelogger> consequently my system went kaput when out of power occured
<apachelogger> fortunately enough installing takes like 5 minutes so hooray
<apachelogger> new system I have
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: in case you see jon the taco around... jockey does not do no nothing here, doesn't even tell me to install fglrx for my shiny ati chip
<ScottK> Installs wl for my wifi just fine.
<ScottK> FYI.
<rbelem> bulldog98, pong
<apachelogger> maybe jockey core is to blame actually
<Riddell> maybe jockey thinks the free ati drivers are good enough
<apachelogger> but why would it think that... the free drivers cannot play 1080prn using opengl :(
<yofel> when I installed this happened: after reboot nvidia-current was pre-installed, and jockey started on shutdown of the first login session (and crashed)
<apachelogger> oh yeah, it has autostart issues for decades
<rbelem> apachelogger, have you seen this kind of error before? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/82620095/upload_2949957_log.txt
<apachelogger> Dear Harald - 
<apachelogger> We love you. Yes. Really, we do. 
<apachelogger> they so want money from me
<apachelogger> rbelem: not really no
<apachelogger> http://diasporafoundation.org/donate_from_email <-- in case someone got money to spare g+, eh, diaspora apparently needs some
<rbelem> crazy stuff
<yofel> hack a router and make that link point to the donation page for nepomuk
 * apachelogger is falling asleep while doing nothing :O
<apachelogger> ScottK: I suppose that tech overview stuff can wait until tomorrow?
<ScottK> No.  Not really.
<apachelogger> oh hold on, isn't it wed already?
<apachelogger> zomg
<ScottK> Yeah.
<apachelogger> yofel: I better not comment on that one
<yofel> sry, I'm tired
 * apachelogger actually wonders whatever happened between saturday and today
<apachelogger> yofel: +1
<apachelogger> bulldog98: ping
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<apachelogger> nini yofel
 * apachelogger thinks that bulldog98 being a good student is probably in bed already
<yofel> +1
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> ScottK: I do believe that the updated applications section is somewhat useless for us
<ScottK> OK
<apachelogger> we could only mention how we got a new qtcreator (or I think we got a new one)
<ScottK> Fix it up then.
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> 2.1 to 2.2.1
<apachelogger> not the greatest of moves
<ScottK> I could write paragraphs on the kmail.
<apachelogger> low fat seems worth mentioning
<ScottK> Agreed.
<LaserJock> no doubt
<LaserJock> I'm excited about low-fat
<ScottK> I've got pim 4.4 packages building in my PPA.
<ScottK> If that works, that's probably the best solution.
<apachelogger> ScottK: what is the point of that page anyway? that seems utter duplication of information
<ScottK> It should be just the high level stuff with a pointer to our page for details.
<apachelogger> in that case I think the muon stuff is too verbose :P
<apachelogger> the content should just be 'this is new and awesome\n that is also new and awesome\n foo is not new but still awesome' IMHO
<apachelogger> for next time that is
<apachelogger> ScottK: I added lowfat and cutecreator
<ScottK> apachelogger: Please crunch it down and make it better.
<claydoh> ScottK:  evening. should the kubuntu's section in  11.10 technical overview section be slimmed down? 
<claydoh> I am on it now, unless apachelogger is on it atm
<claydoh> also : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<claydoh> should i add graphical bits to it?
<claydoh> I am very much *not* drugged up today, my knee is not completely shot, thank goodness! just overworked it
<claydoh> how's this: for the tech overview: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707032/
<claydoh> some typos in there, fixed
<BarkingFish> devs, I may need someone's help in #kubuntu if you have time. Is it possible to jump straight from a 4.6 version of KDE to a 4.7 without applying intermediate updates first?
<BarkingFish> I've got someone asking about this, and I don't think it's possible
<BarkingFish> they're on 4.6.2, wanting to go to 4.7.<whatever the latest is>
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-13
<ryanakca> Riddell: You upload with the attachment feature under the new post, the image's url will be http://www.kubuntu.org/files/<filename>
<Riddell> ryanakca: I worked that out but last I looked it hadn't picked up all the images
<Riddell> or rather they keep changing randomly
<Riddell> so something wasn't synced
<ryanakca> Riddell: Cache maybe? I'm about to head off, but I'll look at it in the morning. On http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-platform-workspaces-and-applications-472 I assume?
<Riddell> on news/release-11.10
<Riddell> which isn't published yet
<Riddell> I haven't checked it for a few hours maybe it's fixed itself
<ryanakca> I seem to recall images not working right from the admin interface, but working once published. Not quite sure, I'll let you know.
<ScottK> claydoh: In the overall one, yes.
<Riddell> DVDs tested, time to snooze, send me a text if we suddenly release early
<ScottK> claydoh: Graphics on the kmail thing would be great.
 * ScottK notes a few tests still needing doing and goes to bed.
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> so I got the diaspora begging for money mail once more
<apachelogger> Dear Friend of Diaspora* - 
<apachelogger> We love you. Yes. Really, we do. 
<apachelogger> ScottK: I thought akonaditray is seeded? cause I  do not have it here on my new system
<valorie> damn, I'm trying to install into a vm with the alternate
<valorie> and now it won't reboot
<valorie> after those hours of gah
<valorie> won't die either
<valorie> zombie virtualbox
<valorie> bleah, second night in a row testing is a fail
<valorie> niters all
<apachelogger> valorie: I'd blame vbox on that, native tests seem to have gone well
<apachelogger> valorie: anywho, testing is signed off for release soo we are now moving towards public announcement 
<GirlyGIrl> apachelogger: the 12 iso?
<Riddell> yay
<apachelogger> GirlyGIrl: yes
<GirlyGIrl> Nice the #ubuntu-release-party is going crazy and flooded with chatter
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> flooded is the right word
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> why did I just click there
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> oh well, might as well stay for the party
<Riddell> so, release banner
<Riddell> GirlyGIrl did this one http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/bannerdbb.png
<Riddell> which is not quite the right size
<Riddell> and this one http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/bannerhrl.png which looks a bit squashed in places
<Riddell> GirlyGIrl: do you have a .xcf file for that large one?
<GirlyGIrl> Riddell: No png
<sheytan> Riddell i will do one
<sheytan> quick
<Riddell> you have about half an hour :)
<sheytan> will do it ;d
<Riddell> sheytan: 941x231 seems to be the required size
<Riddell> sorry
<Riddell> 946x231
<sheytan> Riddell i do the same as it's now (one i made for 11.04)
<Riddell> ryanakca or anyone, do we want to be poking sysadmins about the wiki theme today?
<sheytan> Riddell http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/8760/1110d.png
<sheytan> just replace the image on the server. Don't edit any position of it, should be fine :)
<Riddell> cor, thanks
<sheytan> welcome
<apachelogger> Riddell: please run that through a png compression tool if you got time
<apachelogger> way too large for the intartubes
<Riddell> apachelogger: any recommended one?  I'm not getting much reduction
<apachelogger> pngcrush does a good job
<Riddell> doesn't change anything when I run it
<apachelogger> Riddell: -brute
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> that is strange
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: open with gwenview and save it from there ^^
<apachelogger> gimp's png exporter is all sorts of weird
<apachelogger> (and partially broken actually IIRC)
<Riddell> wow, gwenview cut it down to 1/4 of the size, agateau for compression king
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/1110d.gwenview.new.png
<apachelogger> gwenview and pngcrush brute  = 142k
<apachelogger> that seems sensible for a graphic of that dimension
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you try optipng already?
<apachelogger> I think jt likes to use that
<Riddell> I have not tried it
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, I am giving that a shot
<apachelogger> maybe it can squeeze a couple more kb out of it :)
<Riddell> your concern for canonical's bandwidth is appreciated :)
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> the user's 'time to website' is also a concern ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: 0.07% reduction, so I guess 142k is as small as it gets
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yes
<ryanakca> Riddell: Shall I prod?
<apachelogger> oh cool
<apachelogger> kgamma deb is empty
<apachelogger> whooo
<ryanakca> They said they'd be willing to flip the switch on the theme today.
<apachelogger> someone broke kgamma
<apachelogger> ryanakca: give them the long stick of fluff :P
 * apachelogger installs bzr
<ryanakca> Riddell: It also looks like you got images to work?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes, I had to ask for a manual sync
<apachelogger> no one uploaded kubuntu-dev-tools? :(
<debfx> hm, should we upload oxygen-icons? it only has one change: http://websvn.kde.org/?view=revision&revision=1255155
<debfx> seems not worth it to me
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's not a separate package (akonaditray).
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> thx
<Riddell> debfx: if you notice where this icon is used and it looks bad then it could be updated, but otherwise not too important
<Riddell> ryanakca: a prod on the wiki theme would be good
<ryanakca> Riddell: Alright
<apachelogger> Riddell, debfx: just put the changed icon into debian/ and overwrite the old with the new version?
<debfx> apachelogger: everyone would still have to download 16MB for one updated icon that I've never seen
<apachelogger> debdelta :P
<apachelogger> debfx: the icon is used in the nntp akonadi resource
<apachelogger> usenet stuff that is I think
<yofel> o/
<debfx> usenet in akonadi, yuk!
<yofel> apachelogger: you fixing kgamma?
<apachelogger> debfx: I am not sure it matters though
<apachelogger> as IIRC kiconloader will ignore both .svgz and .png, thus probably also the combination of those two
<apachelogger> yofel: I started then I got distracted by something or someone
<apachelogger> ah, right, kdevtools install
<yofel> k
<yofel> and re kubuntu-dev-tools, since we're notoriously bad at uploading that - got an idea where to put a daily build of that?
<apachelogger> debfx: interstingly enough in akonadi I get the new icon and not the old one
<ryanakca> yofel: Links should be fixed in the wiki theme
 * yofel tries
<ryanakca> Click on your username in the navigation bar to get to your preferences (same as on wiki.u.c)
 * yofel hugs ryanakca
<yofel> now the theme's great ;)
<ryanakca> yofel: Alright, I'll prod to have them flip the switch, thanks :)
<Quintasan> wendar: Did you receive the invoice?
<jussi> ryanakca: kubuntu-light? 
<ryanakca> jussi: Yes
<jussi> ryanakca: looks pretty good here (when the wiki finally loads :P )
<ryanakca> ;)
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> w.k.o never fails to amuse me
<Quintasan> 144 B/s
<apachelogger> Riddell: still no release?
<Riddell> apachelogger: not according to #ubuntu-release-party
<apachelogger> lol, is that the official resource for release info? ^^
<ryanakca> Hurray, kubuntu-light is now the default theme
<Riddell> ryanakca: awooga!
<CIA-130> [okular] Michal Zajac * 15 * debian/changelog New upstream release (LP: #872506)
<Riddell> ryanakca: lovely, well done, great stuff
<ryanakca> Riddell: Thanks
<Mamarok> will there be any last minute updates?
<Mamarok> or can I just go for a walk and congratulate you folks in advance for a great piece of work :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: enjoy your walk :)
<wendar> Quintasan: yes, and paid it by wire transfer
<wendar> Quintasan: they estimated "3 days" for the transfer to complete, which would have put it completing by yesterday, but I can imagine it could take longer
<Quintasan> wendar: I see
<Quintasan> wendar: I'll let you know when I get it :)
<debfx> we should really disable events in the clock applet: http://majewsky.wordpress.com/2011/10/10/reducing-the-memory-footprint-of-akonadi/
 * Quintasan sometimes thinks this whole semantic crap should be killed with fire
<Quintasan> same goes for Akonadi
<debfx> not starting akonadi by default would be a huge step in the right direction :)
<ScottK> Does it start be default or when something that needs it starts?
<debfx> only when something needs it
<ScottK> BTW, I got kdepim/runtime 4.4 built on oneiric.  About to test it.
<ScottK> Then the problem is starting stuff that needs it.
<debfx> which in a default install seems to be only the clock widget
<ScottK> A clock widget that needs a relational database.
<Riddell> voila http://www.kubuntu.org/
<ScottK> There's a widget called simpleclock.
<ScottK> Described as for the akonadi hater.
<debfx> ScottK: there is an option in the clock widget to disable the akonadi stuff, so no need to switch the widget
<ScottK> Thanks.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 11.10 Released! | UDS Ideas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-P | 4.7.2 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<ScottK> Someone should change #kubuntu if it's not already.
<maco> upgrade instructions are in the /topic already
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<Riddell> anyone want to e-mail kubuntu-users or shall I?
<maco> boyfriend's sister is asking if she should upgrade because the button popped up. 
 * maco snags release notes link
<Riddell> maco: ooh that's good, means it's working
<maco> i told her to either read the release notes and decide or wait til i do
 * maco didnt dogfood
 * maco loses developer hat
<maco> hrmm release notes link isnt in /topic though
<pascal> Release announcement is public. But download links are for 11.04 NOT 11.10
<pascal> on kubuntu.org
<maco> bahaha she said she's going to wait a few days. i told her given release day server load itd probably take 5 hours to download anyway. she said it claimed 12 minutes and she laughed at it
<Riddell> pascal: mm
<maco> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block here
 * Riddell fixes
<pascal> Riddell: Also the torrent links
<GirlyGIrl> pascal: True but cdimage.ubuntu.com has the imaages
<maco> GirlyGIrl: but when the release announcement points you wrong 5 ways to sunday...thats no good
<GirlyGIrl> maco: Can't find i386 cd though
<pascal> Riddell: all the new torrent links fail with a "Not found" apache message
<zematynnad> < 4 mins. download on release day - Riddell thanks for fixing the link
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> we got a release
<apachelogger> how cute
<ryanakca> Riddell: Do we handle our download block or does newz2000 still do it?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: when do we get the new site theme?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Ask Darkwing, he was working on porting the wiki theme to Drupal
<GirlyGIrl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/11.10/release/  ... lacks many isos and besides the heading order is not nice ... mac amd64 first in the list?
<apachelogger> Darkwing: ^
<Riddell> ok how's this? https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<Riddell> ryanakca: the stuff on that page we do, the redirect he does
<GirlyGIrl> Do we no longer have a cd image or will that come later
 * sheytan a bit dissappointed of this release :(
<Riddell> GirlyGIrl: that's for the unimportant ones, important ones are on releases.u.c
<Riddell> 14:47 < popey> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/files/11.10-release-banner.png
<Riddell> 14:47 < popey> oneirc -> oneiric
<Riddell> sheytan: ^^
<Quintasan> sheytan: How so?
<GirlyGIrl> Ah ok
<sheytan> Riddell i meant no new stuff like printing, sharing kcms, apper is cooler then muon (imho), etc.
<Mamarok> Riddell: thanks, it was a nice one :)
<sheytan> The problem is, that we don't have any 'boom' for users
<Mamarok> ang again, congrats for the release everyone :)
<sheytan> we need to kick asses
<Mamarok> and*
<apachelogger> hahaha
<sheytan> of course i'm happy of it, but there are things that need to change. And i will take care of that :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: >=3 people looked at it and no one noticed ^^
<ScottK> sheytan: Users will get pleanty of boom when they try kmail2.  Unfortunately not the good kind.
<pascal> All the download links seem to work now :-)
<sheytan> ScottK well, im running it from experimental on natty and works for me
<Quintasan> sheytan: Also, how is Apper cooler than Muon, it's cooler in working randomlu
<Quintasan> or crapping out whenever there is a conflict :O
<ulysses> the KMail2 link has a typo in the known issues
<ulysses> the link is /Kmail2 instead of /KMail2
<ScottK> Fixed
<ulysses> thanks
<Riddell> mm, someone changed that back
<apachelogger> sheytan: do we get a new graphic please
<sheytan> Quintasan never noticed that :)
<sheytan> why
<apachelogger> sheytan: <Riddell> 14:47 < popey> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/files/11.10-release-banner.png
<apachelogger> <Riddell> 14:47 < popey> oneirc -> oneiric
<apachelogger> TYPO!
<Quintasan> sheytan: o.n.e.i.r.i.c.k :P
<sheytan> damn!
<sheytan> wait
<Riddell> sheytan: or just remove the code name, code names are generally for use before releases
<Quintasan> Precise's going to be awesome
<Quintasan> Release slogan:
<Quintasan> Precisely folks, with utmost precision we have prepared a smashing LTS for you
<apachelogger> sheytan: actually yeah, replacing the code name with 11.10 might be the best idea there
<ScottK> sheytan: It works for some people, not for others.  Nowhere near production ready, IMO.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I like you started off using fancy words and then ended up with smashing :P
<apachelogger> try s/smashing/fabolous/ :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Doesn't "smashing" mean "very good" ?
<apachelogger> yeah, however on a degree of fancyness smashing is somewhere between apachelogger-wouldnt-use-it-ever and apachelogger-would-use-it-if-his-life-dependent-on-it :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It's "fabulous" actually :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: indeed
<GirlyGIrl> Smashing means wonderful and impressive actually
 * apachelogger apparenlty is doing the most ultimate jahava course ever this term around \\o/
<Riddell> bug 873353 for sheytan :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 873353 in Kubuntu Website "misspelled 'oneiric ' on the main graphic for the 11.10 landing page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873353
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> it is an outrage
<apachelogger> see that is a fancy word, unlike smashing :P
<GirlyGIrl> I noticed that too but kept quiet
<Quintasan> Let's replace it with "marvelous" then
<apachelogger> wfm
<Quintasan> or hmmm
 * Quintasan looks for something
<Quintasan> palatial
<Quintasan> :O
<apachelogger> fail
<Quintasan> splendiferous?
<apachelogger> lol
<GirlyGIrl> Would be creative to strike out the mispelled word and place the corrected one after
<Quintasan> or illustrious
 * Quintasan likes splendiferous better
<apachelogger> yeah, illustrious does not work for LTS at all
<Quintasan> Ubuntu S-Series: Splendiferous Suni?
<Quintasan> recipe for codename
<Quintasan> 1. Look for hard to pronounce adjective
<Quintasan> 2. Look for some obscure animal
<Quintasan> 3. Combine
<Quintasan> 4. ???????
<Quintasan> 5. PROFIT
<charlie-tca> I don't think they got to 5 yet
<GirlyGIrl> Quintasan: Slimy Slug
<Quintasan> GirlyGIrl: Doesn't sound too fancy :P
<GirlyGIrl> Sure but its unique
<apachelogger> also slug is a word used every other day :P
<Quintasan> charlie-tca: well, the problem is, noone knows what's step 4 actually :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Do you fancy a remote-controlled microwave?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> sheytan: Quintasan: do you have your tabs yet?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Nah, wendar said the wire transfer takes about 3 days but can take longer
<Quintasan> Waiting for call from shop
<Quintasan> (assuming we are talking about transformers)
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> megatron!
<Quintasan> OPTIMUS PRIME!
<apachelogger> ohohohoh
<apachelogger> Riddell: UX fail
<apachelogger> Riddell: the main banner says download
<apachelogger> but really it leads to the info page
<wendar> aw, my favorite was always bumblebee
<Riddell> apachelogger: what would you like?
<apachelogger> it not to say download
<apachelogger> or lead to downloa
<apachelogger> d
<Quintasan> OHSHI-
 * Quintasan forgot about his driving license course
<Quintasan> goddamn I'm late
<Quintasan> bbl
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> where is scott?
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you know what the difference between amd64 and amd64mac is?
<Riddell> apachelogger: one of them is for macs?
<apachelogger> yeah, but how is it different
<apachelogger> particularly could one install the amd64 version on a mac?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: halp!
<Riddell> apachelogger: something to do with the bootloader maybe?  I'm not sure
<GirlyGIrl> apachelogger: I think there is a bug fix in the "mac" iso ... there was an unbootable mac bug before
<GirlyGIrl> mac's use EFI not MBR
<sheytan> apachelogger: what tabs do you mean?
<apachelogger> sheytan: tabs?
<sheytan> apachelogger:  <apachelogger> sheytan: Quintasan: do you have your tabs yet?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> sorry
<apachelogger> I meant shadeslayer
<sheytan> ok 
<GirlyGIrl> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/9355/1110releasebanner.png How is this I added the missing "i"
<apachelogger> somehow the space before i seems bigger than after 
<sheytan> Riddell: http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/3049/1110z.png
<apachelogger> or sheytan could just replace it with 11.10 :P
<sheytan> apachelogger: there already is 11.10
<sheytan> the big one
<sheytan> no need for double 
<apachelogger> sheytan: yes, but the oneiric ocelot is confusing
<apachelogger> as we try only to use the name for the development series
<apachelogger> not the final product
<sheytan> this means?
<sheytan> GirlyGIrl: Good job :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: that it should not say oneiric ocelot
<apachelogger> sheytan: you could just leave it out completely
<sheytan> i did
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> intarwebs is slow here
<apachelogger> it is only half way loaded ^^
<sheytan> but, if we shouldn't use the name, what is it for then?
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you integrating it?
<apachelogger> sheytan: no one knows
<sheytan> rly? :D
<apachelogger> yes
<debfx> apachelogger: do you know if it's possible to change plasma widget settings in a global config file?
<sheytan> so why take care of it every release?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> debfx: no
<Riddell> sheytan: code names are for use before release, but not generally after release
<apachelogger> debfx: we can write a new script for init
<apachelogger> that is all
<apachelogger> plasma settings do not cascade via kiosk \o/
<sheytan> Riddell asking again, what for? Can't we recognize it only using numbers?
<apachelogger> though there were plans of sane kiosk support at some point
<Riddell> sheytan: yes, numbers are the way to talk about versions after releases
<apachelogger> sheytan: numbers are harder to write
<Riddell> apachelogger: is Panwinkler a real Austrian surname?
<apachelogger> sounds austrian
<Riddell> sounds amusing :)
<apachelogger> yeah
<sheytan> ok, maybe i just don't get it. nvm :D
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> bug in ubiquity
<apachelogger> when you install and say quit you end up in a session rather than shutdown
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> sheytan: 11.10 is more writing work than oneiric
<apachelogger> because you have to consult with the numbers part of the keyboard which is generally more straining
<sheytan> apachelogger: not really :P
<Riddell> at least people can spell 11.10
<apachelogger> trust me it is
<apachelogger> phonon also has names for versions
<apachelogger> except we do not call products silly names
<GirlyGIrl> New banner is not really centered ... site looks funny
<sheytan> it would be better to call kubuntu only like 'ocelot' without anything else
<maco> <naproxeno> I'm not sure if this is the proper place to report this but... The release page says "...Please be aware of the known issues, as one effects upgrading."
<maco> <naproxeno> Shouldn't that be "*affects upgrading"?
<maco> from #kubuntu. pretty sure that's correct
 * GirlyGIrl thinks kubuntu.org would look better if it were a wordpress site
<Riddell> maco: fixed
<maco> tnx
<Riddell> GirlyGIrl: yes the banner position isn't great but my HTML isn't good enough to fix it alas
<Riddell> it's also too wide for the announce page
<sheytan> WE NEED A NEW PAGE!  :D
<sheytan> and no one can help me :(
<debfx> apachelogger: that's quite bad, so we'd have to patch the code :/
<GirlyGIrl> html is easy!  haven't used it for a long time though
<Riddell> sheytan: what what?
<sheytan> I've done a great page for kubuntu, but ofir don't had time to finish this. So all my work is unsuded now
<Riddell> oh template?
<sheytan> i even think that i could take the ubuntu theme from launchpad for drupal and start adding stuff into it
<Riddell> ryanakca said that Darkwing was porting the wiki theme to Drupal
<sheytan> i need to take care of that, really
<sheytan> to finally fnish it
<sheytan> and we need our own server, to not depent on canonical when we want to put new stuff on it
<maco> Riddell: you can put <center>    ...    </center> around the link object that surrounds the image
<maco> its not the *correct* way to do it with CSS and all, but its the way tht works without me having to sort out the floating divs that are blocking the correct way
<Riddell> maco: golly you're right
<GirlyGIrl> Riddell: Let alone the banner but see the announcement page itself this one is a major problem http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/4638/snapshot4f.png ... or is it my browser
<GirlyGIrl> referring to the weird overlap
<Riddell> GirlyGIrl: it's not just your browser
<Riddell> GirlyGIrl: that just needs the banner made less wide, time for your gimp skills? 
<GirlyGIrl> Riddell: But less wide= adverse effects on the main page
<maco> GirlyGIrl: can have two images on the server at once
<maco> just change the filename a bit when you make it smaller
<maco> and then poke riddell to make the one that needs to be smaller point to the one that is smaller
<maco> oh um or
<maco> use height= and width=
<maco> thats easier
<maco> Riddell: on the announcements page, change where it has width="800" height="195" in the <img> tag to just say      style="width:100%"
<maco> itll automatically make it just big enough to fit
<wendar> Quintasan: I just got confirmation on my side that the transfer was "complete". May still be a delay until it officially shows up in the store's account.
<Riddell> maco: that'll streth or shink the image which never looks good
<BarkingFish> hi guys :)  Anyone here seeing any moans about the dist-upgrade?  I can't get mine to work :P
<maco> Riddell: i just tried it live in my browser. looks fine to me
 * maco <3 chrome's developer stuff being built-in
<maco> it maintains aspect ratio if you only set one dimension
<Riddell> BarkingFish: what's wrong with it?
<maco> muon is taco, right?
<GirlyGIrl> http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/2559/bannershortened.png
<BarkingFish> I get as far as the upgrade "Getting new software channels", it downloads about 104 packages, and then drops out with "Sorry - Kpackagekit: Process exited with code 1", Riddell 
<GirlyGIrl> hmm no messed up gradient there
<BarkingFish> then the upgrade stops and I drop back to kpackagekit
<Riddell> maco: yes
<Riddell> BarkingFish: sounds like a crash, look at logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ and file a bug
<maco> hrmph. he's not online. 
<BarkingFish> It's odd, Riddell - I just called back kpackagekit and I now have 1307 packages to upgrade :)
<maco> <annalee> what is this muon business? It looks cool. Is it cool?
<maco> <annalee> it appears to be like kpackagekit but with more features and pretty stuff
<maco> <annalee> ok, well I am interested in this muon, and wish to subscribe to its newsletter.
<Riddell> BarkingFish: because it's looking at oneiric sources now, best not upgrade through kpackagekit though
<BarkingFish> Well that's silly then, cause kpackagekit is what alerted me to the dist upgrade in the first place :)
<BarkingFish> I clicked on the software update icon in the system tray, and offered me the link to upgrade through the program.
<BarkingFish> Riddell, it's not a crash, it's a whole mess of broken packages 
<BarkingFish> I'll pastebin my apt-log up for you, it's quite a mess
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/707377/
<Riddell>  /var/log/dist-upgrade/ is more interesting
<BarkingFish> Riddell, that's a folder, there are files inside it
<BarkingFish> which do you want?
<Riddell> a bug report with those files attached
<BarkingFish> Ok, fair enough. I'll get on and file one :)
<debfx> what do you guys think, is bug #873396 SRU material?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 873396 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "clock widget causes akonadi to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873396
<GirlyGIrl> Maybe this one for the release page http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/2559/bannershortened.png
<Riddell> debfx: makes sense
<Riddell> GirlyGIrl: hmm that gradient is gnarly
<Riddell> I guess it needs the original source to shorten it
<Riddell> sheytan_: would you be able to make a shorter version of the banner?
<sheytan_> Riddell w8
<sheytan_> Riddell http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/193/1110small.png
<Riddell> lovely
<BarkingFish> Riddell, right - the bug is up, I've attached everything from the dist-upgrade folder, so I'll leave it and see what happens.
<BarkingFish> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpackagekit/+bug/873411/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 873411 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu) "Unable to upgrade to 11.10 using kpackagekit" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> debfx: in reply to what was the badness?
<debfx> apachelogger: not being able to change plasma defaults via config files
<apachelogger> depends on what you want to do
<debfx> apachelogger: bug #873396
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 873396 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu Precise) "clock widget causes akonadi to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873396
<LaserJock> maco: Amarok is sort of "3rd party" isn't it? Juk is the official KDE music player, no?
<maco> LaserJock: i thought they were both on git.kde.org and therefore both "part of kde"
<LaserJock> last time I looked they were just hosted at the same place
<LaserJock> but if you look at the lists, it's Juk
<maco> i thought being hosted by kde.org was what made something "a kde program"
<LaserJock> I don't think so
<maco> though i did see #kde-devel debating where lines should be drawn on "what's part of kde" last week
<LaserJock> I think with the svn repo it was clearer maybe
<Riddell> both Amarok and Juk are part of KDE
<LaserJock> hmm, kde.org lists both
<Riddell> they are both made by KDE
<LaserJock> it used to be only Juk
<LaserJock> interesting
<Riddell> Juk is part of KDE SC while Amarok does its own releases but that has no bearing on anything
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I can't until they patch up the kernel
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what?
<apachelogger> why?
<apachelogger> but generally
<apachelogger> how would you do it?
<apachelogger> cause we were trying and are getting a grub-efi something error
<apachelogger> from ubiquity
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: in order to boot a alternate OS, you hold down the option key during boot and select the CD drive
<shadeslayer> BUT
<apachelogger> we are installing already
<apachelogger> with bootcamp rubbish and whatnot
<shadeslayer> uh how
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i couldn't even get it to boot
<shadeslayer> I got a "Could not find a live file system error"
<Riddell> vorian bringing some sense to that kubuntu-devel thread :)
<LaserJock> lol
<maco> hahaha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm hit by bug 782389
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 782389 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "DVD drive doesn't work on MacBookPro8,2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/782389
<shadeslayer> hence I cannot boot the ISO
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude, why doesn't https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active build for ARM till now
<afiestas> congratulations for the release guys, awesome as always :)
<Riddell> thanks afiestas, they did great
<afiestas> Riddell: back in kubuntu business?
<Riddell> afiestas: half back until UDS
<maco> Riddell:  you wrote precious instead of precise
<maco> did you turn into gollum?
<GirlyGIrl> "Kubuntu-offtopic" topic needs to be changed to 11.10
<Riddell> hah
 * afiestas has been testing the workaround for "Ghost entries" for a few weeks, I think it is ready for backporting
<afiestas> should I send the sha1 to kubuntu-devel ?
<Riddell> afiestas: ghost entries in what?
<afiestas> Riddell: in the taskbar
<afiestas> one of the bugs mentioned in the release notes
<allee> FWI aded to Kmail2 backup section: ~/Mail - Used by (very) old Kmail versions. (Still used when found). 
<Riddell> thanks allee 
<Riddell> afiestas: probably best to add it to the launchpad bug then (and maybe post kubuntu-devel for good measure)
<afiestas> Riddell: in the release notes, there is no launchpad bug
<afiestas> :/
<Riddell> afiestas: just post to the mailing list then
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bulldog98 did either of you get multi touch to work on Kubuntu Active?
<shadeslayer> ( on the exoPC )
<yuriy> congratulations on another release!
<yofel> maco: just btw. #kubuntu-offtopic isn't +t - I changed it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: multi touch of what?
<maco> yofel: doh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: multi touch on the screen of the exoPC
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for what?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: for Kubuntu Active
<apachelogger> active does multitouch?
<apachelogger> for what?
<shadeslayer> Don't ask me, I'm just the messenger
<apachelogger> of whom
<shadeslayer> I'll relay the question back
<apachelogger> lol
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ARM builders for Kubuntu Active PPA!!!!
<GirlyGIrl> plasma active?
<shadeslayer> !g plasma active
<ubottu> shadeslayer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> brrr
<shadeslayer> kubotu: google plasma active
<kubotu> Results for plasma active: 1. Plasma/Active - KDE Community Wiki: http://community.kde.org/Plasma/Active | 2. Plasma Active One released! | KDE.news: http://dot.kde.org/2011/10/09/plasma-active-one-released | 3. Plasma/Active/Installation - KDE Community Wiki: http://community.kde.org/Plasma/Active/Installation
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the Kubuntu Active ppa does not have ARM builds
<apachelogger> I know
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: shouldn't we ask for ARM builders for that ppa?
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> we are way ahead of you
<shadeslayer> yes?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I was not informed of this, so no idea
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: please supply more information :P
<apachelogger> you are not in the in-channels clearly
<shadeslayer> clearly
<shadeslayer> which channel would that be? :D
<Nightrose> is Markus here by chance?
<mgraesslin> congrats to the release
<Nightrose> indeed - congrats
<maco> hi Nightrose
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wait, you
<Nightrose> heya
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you're not going to UDS?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You going to UDS?
<shadeslayer> nope
<Quintasan> What the...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I have my GRE on 2nd November
<Quintasan> So it's only me, Darkwing and JT?
<shadeslayer> can't miss that
<Quintasan> IIRC Scott said he ain't going
<shadeslayer> jussi isn't coming?
<yofel> he did
<shadeslayer> I probably won't be able to join remotely before 2nd as well
<Quintasan> I can't really see him coming, I think his fork() process finished some time ago and he now oscilates between feed() and sleep()
 * Quintasan wants his Transformer already :S
<jussi> shadeslayer: nope, Im not going. wifes tummy is too big ;)
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: same here
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: altho, I'll have to travel halfway around the world to get it :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<jussi> @config supybot.plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease 
<ubottu> Global: oneiric; #kubuntu-devel: oneiric
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I've seen that before, but EFI is actually pretty poorly supported
<shadeslayer> ( On ubuntu that is )
<shadeslayer> From what I understood with my explorations, you actually need to move some files to the OS X partition which has a EFI folder in /
<shadeslayer> ( a efi boot executable script its called i think )
<shadeslayer> on booting, EFI reads these scripts and then gives users a option to boot a alternate OS or OS X
<yofel> jussi: just curious - why are we always on the stable release in here? (thanks for switching though)
<jussi> yofel: because no one has reqested to be any other?
<jussi> Its easily changeable
<yofel> makes sense...
<jussi> yofel: if I get a KC member saying to me please change it, I will. :=)
<yofel> k
<shadeslayer>   /* XXX: dear compiler, these are for you: */
<shadeslayer> something i just found in a test ^^ :P
<yofel> heh
<jussi> yofel: thanks for being in #kubuntu to answer questions.
<yofel> sure
<Quintasan> yeah, thanks
<Quintasan> I should start dropping there as well
<GirlyGirl> yofel: Quintasan funny you should chose today to drop in its normally a rather dead channel
<yofel> not that much - but today's release day ^^
<Quintasan> GirlyGirl: It's because we are severly understaffed and can't be everywhere :P
<GirlyGirl> I am aware ... I was saying that normally there are not many support questions from the users
<jussi> its only cause their brains are already a mess on the carpet, so they cant get any worse...
<jussi> :P
<sheytan> Hey geeks
<sheytan> do you know if cp command can log files that are unable to copy?
<Quintasan> sheytan: It will tell you that it can't copy a file and will skip it
<Quintasan> yofel: Do we have copypasta for bugs that should go to kde not launchpad?
<sheytan> Quintasan: i need to copy files, skip the ones unable to copy (would be lots of that) and log the ones unable to copy
<yofel> Quintasan: uh... JT had a stock responce IIRC, lemme look
<yofel> Quintasan: something like that: http://paste.kde.org/133405
<Quintasan> We could decide on a stock one at UDS
<shadeslayer> Theres a wiki page with stock responses iirc
<shadeslayer> I had it bookmarked ... used to work when i had < 10 bookmarks
<yofel> the ubuntu bugsquad has one, but nothing on it for KDE bugs
<yofel> Quintasan: as a reference - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<Quintasan> Yeah, that's why we need one
<shadeslayer> you could just add to it
<yofel> shadeslayer, Quintasan_ as a matter of fact: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Responses
<yofel> just found it...
<yofel> it's linked from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidBugTriagePolicy
<yofel> heh, the adobe flash KCM ends up in Lost and Found
<shadeslayer> yofel: old :P
<shadeslayer> fun thing is, they even have a android entry now
<shadeslayer> which just opens up a web page
<yofel> ^^
<shadeslayer> i mean wth is wrong with adobe -.-
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you still haven't told me what the right channel is :P
<Daskreech> Sorry for not being around for support guys
<Daskreech>  Has there been anyone gathering Kubuntu reviews for the website?
<yofel> Daskreech: any ati konwledge?
<Daskreech> yofel: Some I've run ATI cards for the past 7 years
<shadeslayer> yofel: whats wrong with ATI ?
<yofel> see #kubuntu - I'm not quite sure what to do
<yofel> re Yours3lf
<Daskreech> Who has the problem?
<Daskreech> ok
 * Darkwing raises his eyebrows
<maco> how do i change what browser is launched when i use launchpadlib? it keeps launching konqueror or rekonq or something that doesnt want to load past the part where i log into lp
<maco> but i need to get to the part whre i authorize launchpadlib
<maco> oh. i have to hard code a browser in default applications
<Riddell> konqueror and rekonq work fine for launchpad authentication for me
<yofel> for me too
<yofel> it's usually the kwallet backend of python-keyring that crashes here
<Darkwing> This little thread is fun to read.
<ryanakca> Daskreech: We were once upon a time, they vanished when we migrated to Ofir's theme a couple of years ago.
<Riddell> archives running slow tonight
<yofel> the archives are somewhat fine, except archive.canonical.com, that's almost down
<Riddell> mm, and gb.archive points to that, time to move to France
<dtchen> or right into the DC
<Riddell> hmm, this Markus guy is pretty nasty in his e-mails
<dtchen> yeah, reminds me of Lennart P ;-)
<Riddell> any more flamebait e-mails from him and I'll remove him from the list
<Darkwing> I'm a bit confused though... as downstream and a distro, isn't our objective to provide the best distro we can to the users?
<yofel> "The Kontact team is horribly understaffed."
<yofel> rolf
<yofel> like we aren't
<Darkwing> I know we pride ourselves as being as close to upstream as we are but, our priorities should be to the user because we are a distro.
<Darkwing> LOL
<yofel> *rofl
<dtchen> Darkwing: I think there has been confusion in how "pristine" (or close) to upstream Kubuntu is
<Darkwing> yofel: I did like the rolf thing though :P:P
<yofel> Daskreech: it reminds me on the kdelibs-4.8 thread on kde-core-devel
<yofel> :P
<yofel> argh, tab fail, sry Daskreech
<Darkwing> dtchen: Reguardless... Our goal should be toward the user...
<dtchen> my opinion is that it should go without saying that Kubuntu serves its users, not its upstreams. No upstream bootstraps its own UEFI handler.
<maco> dtchen: the pristineness policy states that upstream has to agree to the patches before we'll integrate them. it doesnt include that upstream has to also integrate them though
<yofel> Darkwing: if you didn't read the kdelibs-4.8 thread - it was about where distro people that contribute to kdelibs should put their code. Which as essentially Kevin Kofler saying that he doesn't care about kde platform 5, but about a kdelibs-4.8 release as a distro guy
<Darkwing> yofel: :D Yeah, I'm remembering that.
<dtchen> maco: right, and I don't think that was even raised in the flamewar on k-d.
<Darkwing> I'm just saying that we *should* provide what is the most stable and best for the end user.
<yofel> and I agree there, even today a had an argument in -offtopic about kde lacking quality control
<dtchen> i.e., a lot of hoopla over egotism
<Darkwing> :D
<Riddell> ooh, foul language from afiestas
<Darkwing> ROCK ON ryanakca, the new Kubuntu Wiki Theme is EPIC! ++
<Riddell> Darkwing: sheytan deserves similar capitalised words for doing the artwork :)
<Darkwing> Oh right!
<yofel> true
<yofel> ryanakca++
<Darkwing> sheytan: You are amazing!!!!
<yofel> sheytan++
<Darkwing> I will actually use wiki.kubuntu.org now.
<maco> Riddell: need to drag afiestas by the ear to a elder him
<maco> s/ a //
<kubotu> maco meant: "Riddell: need to drag afiestas by the ear toelder him"
<Riddell> I'm not sure draggings by ear is how eldering is done :)
<Riddell> more "perhaps our Friend would like to discuss this ministry outside the meeting"
<maco> well that way he's taken aside instead of you doing it in front of others, see?
<maco> i guess maybe "FRIEND, i will see YOU over HERE" could start it...
<Riddell> aco the Grumpy Elder 
<Riddell> s/aco/Maco/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "Maco the Grumpy Elder"
<Riddell> :)
<maco> i hear a very stern "FRIEND" at the beginning of a sentence is how you know you're in trouble :P
<yofel> btw... what was the difference between "KDE Platform" and "KDE Frameworks" again o.O?
<Riddell> yofel: KDE Frameworks is the new term
<Riddell> KDE Platform is older term and kde libraries is older still
<Riddell> I can't remember the reasoning for the change now
<Riddell> hmm, Markus just posted again, should I take him off the list?
<yofel> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.7.2.php talks about "Development platform"
 * yofel is utterly confused
<Riddell> yofel: I think the KDE Frameworks term is due to come into use for KDE Frameworks 5
<yofel> k
<Riddell> you know it's fun hanging out here again
<Riddell> big shame Scott and harald are all burnt out
<Riddell> I'll need to take extra care with the rest of you :)
<Riddell> hmm, maybe I should just block the whole thread
<Riddell> shame since it's an important topic
 * yofel would rather have it ongoing - if people would calm down
<Riddell> now I know how Mamarok feels modering kubuntu-users
<Mamarok> Riddell: what thread are you folks talking about?
<Riddell> Mamarok: UDS/kmail 2 one on kubuntu-devel
<Mamarok> right...
<Mamarok> since when is Juk THE default music player? Wishfull thinking mayb?
 * yofel has never used juk
<Darkwing> The heck is juk?
<yofel> hm, not particulary bad - but I still prefer amarok
<yofel> !info juk
<ubottu> juk (source: kdemultimedia): music jukebox / music player. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 631 kB, installed size 1680 kB
<maco> Darkwing: i think its like the kde version of xmms
<Darkwing> maco: ahhhh, ewww....
<maco> Riddell: just because im hanging out here and occasionally piping up doesnt mean i lack a burnout too
<Riddell> Mamarok: worryingly enough this person is the k3b maintainer
<Mamarok> I know but his tome is in no way better on the KDE lists, that guy is full of ME KNOWS BETTER
<Mamarok> tone*
<maco> Mamarok: so he's a walking flamewar
<maco> afiestas probably DOES owe him an apology though
<Mamarok> Amarok is shipped as the default KDE media player since ages by pretty much all distros, all also offer Juk, but the users preference goes to Amarok, clearly
<Mamarok> well, I think afiestas is sick of having that guy starting flamewars everywhere
<maco> just because the one's gone off doesnt mean another needs to
<Riddell> maco: hugs to you too then, although I think that's due to other areas of Ubuntu then Kubuntu so I get to feel less guilty
<Mamarok> true that, though
<maco> Riddell: indeed. ive never been all that helpful with kubuntu :P
<Riddell> so should I remove Markus from the list?
<Mamarok> that's up to you
<Mamarok> and the KDE experience provided by Kubuntu is rather good, I have seen worse :)
 * Riddell hugs Mamarok 
<yofel> for kdepim I would go Scott's way, put 4.4 somewhere where you can use it if you want to
<Riddell> and now we even have a user who likes KMail 2, there's an unexpected twist
<Darkwing> Riddell: I would say that if we remove him then, we have to remove those who were also out of line. OR, we can get an email out to those violators and let them know that they are on a final warning, point them to the policies and see what happens.
<yofel> well, I can agree with Ingo so far that Kmail2 works fine for me - after a huge amount of fiddling around and puring the akonadi DB at least onc
<yofel> *once
<Mamarok> where Markus us wrong is that he thinks Kubuntu devs are payed or their work... that guy is not very well informed
<yofel> hm, I should be sleeping
<Mamarok> me too :)
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<Riddell> sweet dreams continental europeans
<yofel> happy remaining release day for those where it's still the 13th ;)
<maco> Mamarok: i pointed out helpfully that there were NO paid workers this round
<maco> because we were down a Riddell and technically agateau's DX not Desktop 
<Riddell> I think that's more than a technicality
<Riddell> for now, he keeps talking about a rotation
<maco> oh
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-14
 * Riddell snoozes too
<Riddell> oh wow, at least we don't have a topic "Religious and political views in packages" poor old opensuse-factory list
 * Darkwing sighs
<ulysses> Smooth upgrade, except removing my wallpaper and changing back to the defaukt
<ulysses> I don't use KDE PIM, so I can't tell anything about that, but Kubuntu Oneiric is awesome, as always, good work, thank you
<ulysses> and good night
<claydoh> I miss all the action it seems :/ I need a different non-time-consuming job
<Darkwing> hehehe
<Darkwing> claydoh: At least you *have* a job.
<claydoh> want one? i am hiring burger flippers :)
<Darkwing> hehehe
<Darkwing> In san diego?
<claydoh> no
<Darkwing> Bugger
<claydoh> 7.50 an hour :)
<claydoh> may not be worth it
<claydoh> may not be worth it
<claydoh> ok laggy
<Darkwing> :)
<Darkwing> Yeah.... I'm getting more in my unemployment at the moment... :P:P
<claydoh> yeah
<claydoh> hrmpf
<claydoh> my wife sure didn't, but that was 6 or so years back
<maco> Darkwing: do you know c and/or perl and have an interest in moving to maryland?
<rbelem> apachelogger, ping
<apachelogger> rbelem: drunk pong
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kubuntu-mobile or something
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> mailing list is depressing
<apachelogger> awesome
 * apachelogger actually mentioned his concerns for reliablity of pim 4.7 plenty of times before we switched :S
<apachelogger> even did so at UDS :(
<apachelogger> no one ever listens to me
 * apachelogger also doesn't really stand up for his opinions :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, we got the regular amd64 with efi installed successfully
<apachelogger> but using rEFIt as boot manager
<apachelogger> works very wel
<apachelogger> l
<apachelogger> Following the release of Ubuntu 11.10, Canonical has just announced that its KDE based Ubuntu OS, Kubuntu, has also reached version 11.10.
<apachelogger> good job canonical \o/
<markey> congrats on the release, guys :)
<markey> very cool
<markey> will upgrade soon
<Daskreech> apachelogger: ping
<Daskreech> http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour says openoffice.org 
<Daskreech> Something that we should know?
<Darkwing> Daskreech: Thanks for the deads up.
<Darkwing> s/deads/heads/
<kubotu> Darkwing meant: "Daskreech: Thanks for the heads up."
<Daskreech> kubotu: Darkwing wishing me a deads up wasn't very reasuuring
<yofel> Daskreech: I would say that nobody has updated that feature-tour in quite a while, that should be libreoffice (for post-lucid)
<Daskreech> Yep
<Daskreech> good morning yofel
<yofel> hm, or post-maverick, not sure anymore
<yofel> good morning :)
<Daskreech> :)
<Darkwing> Hey yofel 
<Darkwing> YES! My brother rocks.
<Darkwing> the complete antholigy of Deadmau5.
<Darkwing> XD
<yofel> hey, and by again - bbl
<yofel> *bye
 * Riddell puts Markus on moderation in kubuntu-devel
<ulysses> Anyone seen this message about Nepomuk disabled? http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/nepomukdisabled.png
<ulysses> 333
<ulysses> meh, cat walked throug the keyboard
<Riddell> only when I manually kill nepomuk
<ulysses> I upgraded today to Oneiric, it appears on every login
<afiestas> sorry for the rant yesterday, won't happen again
<afiestas> I'm going to develop a plugin for KMail that, if it detects harsh words + the time is around 2AM prevents me to send anything anywhere
<Riddell> afiestas: :)
<Riddell> gosh, first comment on slashdot Ubuntu release thread is "I moved to Kubuntu (Score 4: Insightful) about 3 releases ago, and I've never looked back."
<jussi> afiestas: I have one patch for you to develop as pennance
<jussi> afiestas: you can make a choice when setting up email to choose "gmail style account" for those that use google accounts on their own domain name (like me with jussi01.com). 
<GirlyGirl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades/Kubuntu  typo "Upgrade to 11.04 with an alternate CD:" should be 11.10
<Riddell> fixed
<GirlyGirl> Lots of kmail2 complaints in #kubuntu btw apparently they don't read the release notes and try migration
<Riddell> hmm, I can believe that
<jussi> the migration failed here :/
<afiestas> btw, the only thing we can do about this at this stage, is to help upstream the most we can
<afiestas> KMail has a new mantainer now, it didn't a few weeks ago
<jussi> afiestas: +++
<jussi> afiestas: thats what I pretty much said in my mail there (which seemed to get lost amongst the noise)
<rbelem> apachelogger, ping
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> afiestas, \o/
<apachelogger> rbelem: yes?
<rbelem> apachelogger, a talked to rsalveti yesterday
<rbelem> apachelogger, he said the he cant give us an arm ppa, but he can upload ours packages to his arm ppa and send back the binaries
<rbelem> apachelogger, and he said that kubuntu-mobile images can be host by linaro
<rbelem> apachelogger, he asked me to generate the images using live-build
<apachelogger> hmmm
<rbelem> :-)
<apachelogger> rbelem: that actually seems like a good enough solution
<apachelogger> with we can copy the entire package from his ppa to ours
<apachelogger> including the binaries
<apachelogger> so management effort is rather low
<rbelem> apachelogger, he said that he cant give us a ppa because the farm is small and some builds may damage the hardware
<apachelogger> yeah, the usual reason
<apachelogger> but I think building elsewhere and then copying to our PPA is good enough
<apachelogger> plus we have our own farm for random testbuilds anyway
<apachelogger> which reminds me .... NCommander: any progress on getting those machines upgrade?
 * rbelem hopes linaro guys manage to get arm cross toolchain ready to use soon
<apachelogger> debfx: I believe your change to kds broke plasma netbook now
<apachelogger> or the sal containment at large
<apachelogger> because it has a 'tab' for contacts
<apachelogger> which is in fact using the runner
<apachelogger> fortunately enough turning off the runner will not cause visual indiciation in the feature
<apachelogger> so it will just appear to not be working
<apachelogger> FWIW though ... last I tried it did not work to begin with
<debfx> apachelogger: we don't even install those krunner plugins by default so how can disabling them cause problems?
<apachelogger> we don't?
<apachelogger> ah, it is an entire pile of bugs then
<apachelogger> cool
 * apachelogger trusts debfx to take care of this and prepares for some hacker party
<debfx> no, they are in plasma-runners-addons
<debfx> apachelogger: I have never used the netbook interface so no idea what's going on there
<afiestas> rbelem: is docummented anywhere what configuration is needed in order to have samba share working properly?
<rbelem> afiestas, not yet
<rbelem> afiestas, did you manage to get is sharing properly?
<afiestas> rbelem: nope
<yofel> uh... can someone with the -proposed archive enabled try to disable it in software-properties-kde?
<yofel> doesn't work for me in oneiric
<yofel> more like, when I uncheck a checkbox on the 'Updates' tab, as soon as I move the mouse away it gets checked again O.O
<debfx> yofel: same here for all checkboxes under "Kubuntu updates"
<yofel> bug 819793
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 819793 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Can't uncheck proposed or usupported boxes in Kubuntu updates sorftware sources" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819793
<GirlyGirl> yofel: same here
<yofel> bug 826539 is for the gtk one, but only for backports
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 826539 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "can't uncheck unsupported updates in regular ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/826539
<yofel> bug 791491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 791491 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Cannot uncheck "Unsupported updates" checkbox in KPackageKit" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791491
<Quintasan> Goddamn
<Quintasan> yofel, debfx: Can you try adding a new entry using kmenuedit?
<yofel> Quintasan: where?
<Quintasan> yofel: in Kickoff obviously
 * Quintasan tried adding World of Goo to Games today
<Quintasan> but when I clicked on Save it started processing and then disappeard
<Quintasan> The progress bar when saving
<yofel> Quintasan: worked for me (adding a custom entry for s-p-k under lost and found)
<Quintasan> :/
 * yofel is trying to understand software-properties code
<yofel> pyth0rn
<apachelogger> jockey is weirdly defunct
<apachelogger> there is also some rubbish about appindicator3 and whatnot
<yofel> ok
<yofel> now this was utterly confusing and suprisingly easy to fix...
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> precise is already open
<debfx> there are still a lot of 4.7.2 packages that need uploading to oneiric-proposed
<debfx> (remember to reference bug #872506 in the changelog)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872506 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Oneiric) "SRU tracking bug for KDE 4.7.2" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872506
<CIA-130> [software-properties] Philip Muškovac * 724 * softwareproperties/kde/SoftwarePropertiesKDE.py Fix KDE UI not being able to disable update repositories
<yofel> now I need to get a hold of mvo...
 * Quintasan updates the wiki
 * Quintasan grabs libkdeedu
<Quintasan> libkdeedu uploaded
 * Quintasan grabs libkexiv2
<CIA-130> [libkdeedu] Michal Zajac * 15 * debian/changelog New upstream release (LP: #872506)
<debfx> meh, archive.u.c is painfully slow
<CIA-130> [libkexiv2] Michal Zajac * 23 * debian/changelog New upstream release (LP: #872506)
<Quintasan> I wonder where is Scott
<debfx> Quintasan: he is taking a break from ubuntu development, see ubuntu-devel list
<Quintasan> Ah
<Quintasan> I see
<yofel> debfx: how did you decide if it's worth to backport? unpack both packages and run diff -ruN ?
<yofel> *worth to SRU
<debfx> yofel: I grabbed the diffs from the ninjas ppa
<yofel> ah
<yofel> good idea
 * yofel grabs rocs
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/rocs] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/changelog New upstream release (LP: #872506)
<c2tarun> can anyone please tell me how to load a project in QtCreator? (I have the source code of the project)
<bambee> evening
<CIA-130> [software-properties] Philip Muškovac * 725 * softwareproperties/kde/SoftwarePropertiesKDE.py throw the now unused loop out
<valorie> late saying it, but awesome effort, team
<valorie> and great product
<valorie> I can't wait to upgrade this laptop, but my netbook is doing great on 11.10
<valorie> upgrading two days before flying to Cali with it doesn't seem smart though
<Riddell> valorie: you're not late saying it, you have another 5 months and 29 days to keep saying it
<valorie> heh
<valorie> it felt good to contribute a bit more to this release
<valorie> hope to increase that in Precise
<valorie> it will be good to have you back at the helm, Riddell
<Riddell> aww, thanks :)
<Riddell> are you coming to UDS valorie?
<valorie> nope -- heading to Google this week
<Riddell> oh?  mentors summit?
<valorie> there simply isn't enough time between the two events
<valorie> sadly
<valorie> Doc Camp and then Mentor's Summit
<Riddell> what's Doc Camp?
<valorie> I expect to be wrung out by the end of the week
<valorie> shadeslayer and two other guys are coming from India
<valorie> and we're going to write a book about how to get involved in developing KDE
<valorie> fortunately they know the facts
<Riddell> a book?  like a full novel?
<valorie> I'll be there to edit, etc.
<BarkingFish> Well at least I got back...  Is it possible to upgrade from 04 to 10 without using an over the net install?  I had hell with mine yesterday.
<BarkingFish> I only got back on the net about 2 or 3 hours ago
<Riddell> BarkingFish: you can try using the alternate CD
<valorie> this will be published on teh ....fossdocs? website
<BarkingFish> Riddell, yesterday bought me within 10 minutes of calling the samaritans.  I was practically on the edge of doing something unpleasant.
<valorie> #kde-doc-camp is where we are hanging out if you are interested in adding to the work
<Riddell> (best not to joke about that sort of thing BarkingFish, it can be hard to tell if it's a joke on IRC)
<BarkingFish> I upgraded and got to within 20 files of finishing, and my system hung like saddam. I couldn't move, no VT access, zip.  I forced a poweroff & reboot, and was left with an empty PC and 220GB of lost data
<valorie> oh, question on the alternate CD
<BarkingFish> Riddell, I am utterly serious.  I am not by any means joking.
<valorie> the only one I find listed is the alternate-Mac one
<valorie> lost data!?
<valorie> horrible
<maco> um thats some very graphic imagery
<BarkingFish> This machine is my access to my only one true thing I enjoy, and I was so furious at everything going feet up last night, I almost did a number on myself
<valorie> I had an upgrade like that a long time ago
<valorie> it left me feeling damn bad
<Riddell> BarkingFish: it won't have lost your /home folder
<BarkingFish> Riddell, it lost everything.  
<BarkingFish> I mean the whole lot. Docs, downloads, pictures, music, my lp setup, bzr, the whole enchilada from top to bottom, all 220.65GB
<BarkingFish> all the sources for the stuff I worked on too
<Riddell> BarkingFish: on an upgrade?  there's nothing that would corrupt a disk or format a disk there unless the disk had a hardware fault
<BarkingFish> The disk is fine.  It's barely 3 months old and has only had kubuntu on it.
<BarkingFish> In all seriousness, that was just about the most disappointing experience I've had with a system upgrade in almost 11 years of linux.
<Riddell> BarkingFish: so did you boot a live image and mount the filesystem?
 * valorie sends {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> Riddell, yes.
<BarkingFish> I have 11.04 on a Pendrive
<Riddell> BarkingFish: hmm, btrfs?
<BarkingFish> awhositwhatnow? 
 * BarkingFish looks bemused
<maco> BarkingFish: what filesystem is the disk?
<BarkingFish> the Pendrive or the one I lost?
<maco> i think he means the kaboom one
<BarkingFish> ext4
<BarkingFish> with a very small 2.2GB as swap
<Riddell> so it was a different system as the one in bug 873411 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 873411 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Unable to upgrade to 11.10 using kpackagekit" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873411
<BarkingFish> no
<BarkingFish> it was the same one
<Riddell> well that bug was due to btrfs
<BarkingFish> i don't know what btrfs is, could you expand please?
<BarkingFish> That was filed before the death of my kit last night
<Riddell> it's a filesystem
<Riddell> it's not our default so it's probably not well tested
<BarkingFish> well if you look at the fstab I posted, you'll see my primary disk was ext4
<BarkingFish> and the only other disk in my machine was ntfs
<BarkingFish> sda1 was ext4, as was sda6, and sda5 was swap - sdb1, my workhorse disk, was ntfs
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> ok it's something to do with the programme apt-btrfs-snapshot
<Riddell> but it's getting beyond my ken
<Riddell> BarkingFish: data loss is very nasty though as you'll be aware so you should report the problem on that bug (or another one if you think it's unrelated)
<Riddell> on update-manager
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: I'm pretty much sure you'd be able to recover much data from the partition if you umount it and not write to it and try extundelete
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: I think we have a package for that in repo as well
<Quintasan> !info extundelete
<ubottu> extundelete (source: extundelete): utility to recover deleted files from ext3/ext4 partition. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0-1 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 168 kB
<debfx> apachelogger: do you have an idea how we could switch to xz compression of binary packages since lp requires a pre-depends on dpkg (>= ...)?
<debfx> we'd have to somehow convince dpkg-gencontrol to add that automatically
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-15
<apachelogger> debfx: oh, it does require a >= ? :/
<apachelogger> needs some looking into
<apachelogger> but I suppose we can always inject something via debhelper
<apachelogger> misc:depends can be abused for that most likely
<claydoh> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3118699.0;topicseen
<valorie> stuff like that is so cool to read!
<valorie> thanks for linking it, claydoh
<claydoh> valorie I think so too, it sure offsets a lot of the yelling and name calling :)
<valorie> I was too busy to being in #kubuntu yesterday -- was there yelling and name-calling?
<jussi> valorie: have you not seen the ML? 
<valorie> oooo, no
 * valorie goes to read
<jussi> valorie: you might come away depressed...
<valorie> my goodness, I was sort of dreading it, true
<valorie> this Marcus person
<valorie> ugh
<valorie> markus
<valorie> why is he on our list?
<valorie> geez
<valorie> ah, on mod
<valorie> good
<valorie> too late, but better late than never
<valorie> I agree with txwikinger - we need a focus on quality and stabilty for Precise
<valorie> not new bells and whistles
<valorie> much as I love bells
<debfx> apachelogger: we could set misc:Pre-Depends but must packages don't use that
<markey> upgrade to Kubuntu 11.10 is taking its good time, but mostly because I overlooked a dialog that came up behind my browser window... gah
<markey> "Replace custom config file XY with newer version?"
<markey> possibly a usability issue I think?
<markey> clicking on the KPackageKit icon in the taskbar also does not bring its dialogs into the foreground
<markey> s/taskbar/systray
<markey> taskbar works
<markey> ok, rebooted
<markey> seems to have worked
<markey> but Gwibber comes up with half of its icons missing
<apachelogger> damn, now I missed martin -.-
<apachelogger> markey: what icons would those be?
<apachelogger> supposedly you need to install gnome-icon-theme or whatever it is called
<apachelogger> debfx: or simply inject it into the target control file ;)
<debfx> apachelogger: yeah but how? dpkg-gencontrol has a -D option ("Override or add an output control file field.") but we want to append something to pre-depends instead of overriding it
<markey> apachelogger: the icons at the top
<markey> how do you call this again
<markey> below menu
<apachelogger> toolbar icons?
<markey> yes
<markey> two of them are there
<markey> the rest shows the "missing icon" icon
<apachelogger> markey: yeah, probaly gnome icon stuff missing
 * apachelogger reads 11.10 reviews
 * yofel wonders how to use oxygen-gtk3
<yofel> hm, ok, got it "working"  - it completely ignores my color scheme though
<yofel> at least it looks better than gtk1 style
<schnelle> guys... sometimes chromium doesn't start : nikola@testbox:~$ chromium-browser 
<schnelle> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<yofel> schnelle: libcanberra-gtk-module installed?
<schnelle> yes, but gtk3 module
<apachelogger> chromium uses gtk2 though
<schnelle> this is clean install on my test partition
<yofel> this shouldn't be a fatal error though from what I know...
<yofel> yep, here chromium works even without that lib
<markey> apachelogger: i A gnome-icon-theme
<markey> it's installed
<markey> does it need -extras? or -full?
<markey> oh wow, Gwibber's config UI redefines minimalism. I actually like that though
<markey> I'm a fan of keeping number of options as low as possible
<apachelogger> markey: no idea, really depends on the icons, but I suppose the more you have installed the better
<apachelogger> plus I'd report a bug against gwibber
<apachelogger> clearly there is something not as cross desktop as it should be
<yofel> yay... polkit-kde-1 crashed. *sigh*
<yofel> and doesn't seem to restart by itself...
<ghostcube> hmm hi folks, after upgrading my plasma-desktop is crashing if i edit my environment with mini apps wallpaper and so on, i got an full backtrace for the crash
<ghostcube> anyone want maybe to look at it?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> show us the backtrace
<apachelogger> chances are it is a widget that causes the crash
<ghostcube> here we go
<ghostcube> http://pastie.org/2699883
<apachelogger> ghostcube: #6  WicdNetworkManager::createNetworkInterface (this=0x7ffff2889410, uni=...) at ../../../solid/wicd/networkmanager.cpp:165
<apachelogger> try not using wicd
<apachelogger> and file a bug at bugs.kde.org
<ghostcube> i did already
<ghostcube> ok will take out wicd 
<ghostcube> thx so far :)
<bulldog98> there was a new rekonq release where should I put the package for testing in? updates?
<shadeslayer> wendar: Hotel ack'd delivery 
<shadeslayer> valorie: How will we communicate with you once we land? :P
<shadeslayer> know any place where we can meetup with you? ( in the airport itself )
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Wait, what are you talking about, no UDS for u, right?
<bambee> hi
<Quintasan> bambee: \o
<bambee> congrats to the team for this great release btw <3
<GirlyGirl> Broken link in #kubuntu topic "https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmai" should be "https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail"
<mfraz74> GirlyGirl: is there a size limit to the topic?
<GirlyGirl> mfraz74: I don't know
<mfraz74> GirlyGirl: should be https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<GirlyGirl> mfraz74: Ah yes
<sharpshooter> Haii all !! I  install kubuntu desktop in my ubuntu 11.10 box ...and I need to uninstall the kubuntu desktop 
<sheytan> hey
<sheytan> if i upgrade from natty to oneiric and have kontact from experimental already installed, will i have problems with it, too?
<yofel> shouldn't - as that's already 4.7
<bulldog98> sheytan: since I had experimental too (but on oneiric) it will work :)
<bulldog98> or was it natty back then
<sheytan> bulldog98: is it worth an upgrade to oneiric?
<sheytan> besides new digikam and de 4.7.2 nothing new :*(
<GirlyGirl> sheytan: I think it is
<sheytan> :(
<GirlyGirl> sheytan: Performance wise I find it a nice upgrade
<sheytan> GirlyGirl: well, my machine is fast enough yet :)
<sheytan> maybe i will upgrade to lts
<sheytan> so in april or so
<GirlyGirl> sheytan: See for yourself ... but its no big deal doing a dist-upgrade
 * sheytan is afraid something might go wrong and brake his amazing desktop/apps/config setup :D
<sheytan> happned once
<GirlyGirl> sheytan: If you already have KDE 4.7X there should be no problem
<sheytan> GirlyGirl: there shouldn't be at all. Well, i'm not scared at all, this was kinda a joke, but don't really see good reason to upgrade :)
<GirlyGirl> sheytan: So later on no early kde 4.8  for you :d
<yofel> + no 4.7 bugfixes. 4.7.2 will be the last point release I'll backport to natty
<sheytan> yofel good you do :)
<yofel> I'll backport them as soon as we have them in oneiric-updates
<yofel> otherwise we'll get upgrade failures again like we did with maverick and 4.5.3
<sheytan> GirlyGirl: there's one cool feature awaiting me already: disabling  scrollbars completly :D (hell yeah!)
<GirlyGirl> http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2011/10/disappointments-of-kubuntu-1110.html  .... someone seems disgruntled, the comments there are positive though
<yofel> the release has good and no so good points, agreed. I don't think we did too bad though considering how many people worked on it
<claydoh> GirlyGirl: that guy only tests out live sessions, and doesn't really like Kubutu iirc :/
<yofel> *sigh* - there's nothing we can do about users being disappointed we don't ship more than one default wallpaper
<yofel> we have no freakin' space!!
<GirlyGirl> yofel: maybe a DVD release for people who want a more complete OS
<yofel> GirlyGirl: we already have that...
<yofel> people somehow just tend to not find it
<yofel> hm, I know why it fails to shutdown with smbfs mounted
<yofel> the wireless network is disconnected as soon as you log out, and later umount hangs hard on syncing the now unavailable smb mount
<yofel> not sure why it never times out
<GirlyGirl> I thought the dvd was just language packs
<yofel> GirlyGirl: not really, you can for example compare the depencies of kubuntu-desktop with the deps of kubuntu-full
<claydoh> well on kubuntuforums there aren't as many kmail related issues as I might have thought so far, just the ususal upgrade problems that seem to crop up relating to video drivers, etc.
<yofel> neither in #kubuntu actually. There were a few people that had issues and I pointed them to the kmail release notes
<yofel> haven't heard much from them after that
<GirlyGirl> yofel: I've been pointing them to that again and again lots of people keep comming for that
<yofel> hm,  I'm missing out on some of the busy times then
<GirlyGirl> But its decreasing ... there are a few no sound after upgrade complaints but I guess that's not kubuntu specific
<yofel> depends, some of those are phonon selecting the wrong output device
<yofel> which I'm not sure why it happens
<wendar> shadeslayer: great! (ack'd delivery)
<debfx> yofel: I think the live part of the dvd has basically the same packages as the cd
<yofel> hm, I need to take another look at the seeds then
<debfx> which is why I think we should transform the dvd to an <2GB usb image like ubuntu
<yofel> why <2G? I would rather have all of KDE on it and make it < 4GiB
<debfx> do you think many users want to have all of kde installed on their system?
<yofel> good question
<debfx> I think 2GB is enough to fit the more popular applications and a bunch of language packs on it
<yofel> firefox?
<debfx> yeah firefox and an image editor
 * yofel got a kernel panick o.O
<bambee> yofel: nouveau ?
<yofel> nope, intel - but I think it was more related to a very high system load while I was compiling something
<bambee> my system is just unusable with nouveau here  (4 kernel panic today)
<yofel> this was my eeePC and I had ext4 symbols in the panic trace
<bambee> o.O
<BarkingFish> woohoo!!!!
<BarkingFish> After 125 minutes of the most nailbiting stuff I've ever been through, I *finally* have oneiric :)
<nusch_> hi, could someone explain me why the dist upgrade sets managed=false in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<nusch_> ? If kubuntu is desktop system why someone would need to bother with manual console configuration /
 * yofel wonders why nepomukindexer is indexing already indexed files o.O
<debfx> yofel: have you read the latest blog post about nepomuk performance?
<yofel> debfx: not yet
<valorie> ooo, you won't have a working phone, will you shadeslayer?
<valorie> do you have WhatsApp ?
<valorie> I'll send you the dealieo
<valorie> should work with wifi, if SFO has wifi
<valorie> let's find out if it does
<valorie> yes
<valorie> will one of you have a phone for that?
<nusch_> I have network-manager running, can see it's proberly detects wifi network in dbus viewer, but plasma applet shows no connections, wireless is grayed, on wired I can see only ifup(eth0), ifup(wlan0) http://pastebin.pl/48602 where is the problem?
<nusch_> this happened after upgrade to 11.10
<yofel> debfx: what I don't get is why the nepomukindexer processes end up consuming (or causing) SYS cpu usage, that seems to disable their nice level so they consume most of my eeePC's CPU time
<Riddell> nusch_: I guess that means we don't know, and user support is in #kubuntu
<Riddell> hmm, markus sent another not very helpful rant to the mailing list, I think I'll reject
<nusch_> Riddell: and what about my first question - it's a general problem, I'm asking this question on launchpad with every release and problem still exists..
<Riddell> nusch_: I don't know I'm afraid, network manager daemon package is maintained by the ubuntu desktop team
<nusch_> Riddell: ok thx
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalgebra] Philip Muškovac * 16 * debian/changelog New upstream release (LP: #872506)
<debfx> yofel: no idea about that, you could try to build the latest kde-runtime 4.7 snapshot
<yofel> meaning I should enable strigi in neon and see what happens
<yofel> I doubt there's going to change much in 4.7
<debfx> https://trueg.wordpress.com/2011/10/13/taking-a-break-from-crash-fixing-for-usability/ says it's all backported to 4.7
<yofel> ah, then I'll try it
<yofel> ok, I WILL try it
<debfx> yofel: these are some packages I would put on an usb image: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708943/
<yofel> debfx: hm, I know gwenview has a scan plugin - do we need skanlite? 
<debfx> yofel: from kipi-plugins?
<yofel> not sure, if it is we'll need skanlite then
<bulldog98_> yofel: I’d like to get libreoffice replaced by calligra, since it make an amazing progress
<yofel> come again once calligra has been released and calligra-word stops chopping of piecies of the characters
<bulldog98> also kile would be nice, but I know that this won’t happen since texlive needs to much space
<bulldog98> btw why is ktikz in debian but not in ubuntu archive?
<yofel> what's that?
<bulldog98> yofel: a tool to create latex (tikz package) graphics (texdoc pgf)
<yofel> bulldog98: it probably got into debian after debianimportfreeze
<bulldog98> maybe
<yofel> should get synced from wheezy soon
<bulldog98> yeah :)
<bulldog98> for the mean time I did an oneiric repackaging
<yofel> well, to make sure you could file a manual sync request
<yofel> but I guess it's too soon for that
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalzium] Philip Muškovac * 19 * debian/changelog New upstream release (LP: #872506)
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-16
<claydoh> wee http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=3118745.0;attach=8877;image
<IceMatroX> are you guys working on a reg fix for the AMD FX-8150?
<IceMatroX> ?
<dtchen> IceMatroX: more context, please?
<IceMatroX> some dude posted on his blog that the kubuntu guys where working on a reg fix for the new AMD processors
<IceMatroX> http://quinetiam.com/?p=2356
<IceMatroX> so is this in the works?
<MatroX> ?
<MatroX> anyone here?
 * afiestas was looking at rekonq announcement when he wondered, what QtWebkit version is kubuntu using?
 * afiestas got surprised, 2.2 !!
<afiestas> great work !
<bambee> hi
<apachelogger> afiestas_: didn't you fix bug 872098 at uds?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872098 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "KDE (Kubuntu) doesn't show shutdown option when launched by lightdm" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872098
<yofel> apachelogger: do you know who could look at bug 875660?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 875660 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "PA and knotify startup race leads to wrong device selection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875660
<apachelogger> coling
<afiestas_> apachelogger: yes, it should be fixed
<afiestas_> if lightdm didn't broke it
<yofel> apachelogger: can I go and ping him? And where should the bug on bugs.kde.org go?
<apachelogger> yes you can, yes it should
<apachelogger> it actually is likely a phonon issue
<apachelogger> unless configured otherwise phonon's pulse integration will make the selection
<apachelogger> so I'd guess that the pulse kde device module thing is not loaded in time for knotify to start doing things, leading to PA-less knotify which then of course uses alsa based device selection which ends up in a mess
<apachelogger> afiestas_: seems robert broke it again then
<ulysses> I got a strange open file dialog sometimes: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/filedialog.png
<apachelogger> that is
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> interesting
<apachelogger> as if the fontmatrix was wrong or something
<apachelogger> ulysses: maybe ask in #kde if they have seen this sort of issue before
 * apachelogger would think that it is either an issue in dolphin, kdelibs or qt
<ulysses> kdelibs or qt, it's in lokalize
<ulysses> I can't reproduce in Kate
<apachelogger> can you reproduce it everytime with lokalize?
<apachelogger> also you are probably right, the filedialog probably does not use the dolphin kpart ^^
<ulysses> No, it's total random
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> kdelibs or qt it is
<ulysses> No answer in #kde yet
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> problem is we cannot even check whether it is qt because qt's file open dialog does not do line breaks it seems
<apachelogger> it only elides 
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> ulysses: try with a different style than oxygen
<apachelogger> ulysses: and with a different font than ubuntu
<apachelogger> if you can still reproduce the issue we at least know that the problem is not with those two things
<ulysses> apachelogger: I changed the plasma them and the font, the issue remains
<apachelogger> ulysses: oh, not plasma, the widget style
<apachelogger> to plastique perferrably
 * apachelogger likes how one review of 11.10 complains about the usage of raster before it was stable
<apachelogger> fun fact is: raster has been the reference rendering method for Qt for ages
<apachelogger> 4.4 or something
<ulysses> no change, with Plastique I can still reproduce
 * yofel hasn't gotten any raster issues in 11.10 at all
<apachelogger> yofel: because there aren't any :P
<yofel> good ;)
<apachelogger> people just like to sounds smart by saying things that are wrong but appear very informed to others who do not know that they are wrong :S
<apachelogger> ulysses: also after reboot? (plastique + font other than ubuntu)
<ulysses> maybe later, I'll go to Szeged soon
<apachelogger> kubotu: map szeged, hu
<kubotu> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&q=szeged,+hu
 * apachelogger gets the feeling that using a netbook while it is upgrading is a bad idea
<ulysses> :)
<ulysses> have to go, see you later
<ulysses> o/
<apachelogger> o/
<ghostcube> any info why kubuntu does not power off in kernel 3.x ? like postet here
<ghostcube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/859075
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 859075 in upstart "Oneiric does not shutdown" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> shuts down fine here
 * yofel goes reading the bug
<debfx> ghostcube: what does system settings -> login screen -> shutdown -> halt say?
<ghostcube> moment pls
<ghostcube> (sbin/halt
<debfx> I had a similar problem after upgrading to a kde 4.7 beta version that set a wrong halt command
<debfx> ghostcube: it should be "/sbin/shutdown -h -P now"
<ghostcube> ok i will change it
<debfx> ghostcube: have you upgraded from natty to oneiric final or before the release?
<ghostcube> as final came out
<ghostcube> not beta
<yofel> to 4.7 before 4.7.0 ?
<ghostcube> yes i get 4.7.0 from ppa
<ghostcube> then did an upgrade to omeiric
<ghostcube> *n
<ghostcube> maybe this should be as a comment inside the bug report?
<ghostcube> so everyone noticing this can check this command?
<yofel> it is fixed in 4.7.2, but those that already have a wrong command set will probably have to change it by hand
<ghostcube> will leave it as comment then
<yofel> ghostcube: actually it's fixed in 4.7.1 too
<ghostcube> hmm i pull the kde updates from the ppa could be its just there since this time.
<ghostcube> but as some other  noticing its for them the same situation
<ghostcube> so its better to check for this, as to use this shortvut workarround
<ulysses> apachelogger: I tried to reproduce the open file dialog issue on the train with Plastique and Ubuntu font, but I can't
<apachelogger> ulysses: sounds very related to oxygen then
<ulysses> apachelogger: I guess too
<BarkingFish> Aha! One of the people I wanted to speak to is here at least :)  ximion - have you got a couple of minutes to spare please? I'm trying to get hold of the source to packagekit and kpackagekit, and I understand you were the packager.  Do you still have copies of the source files please?
<yofel> BarkingFish: you can fetch the archive source with 'apt-get source <package>'
<BarkingFish> er, no I can't.  It wants to send me apper instead, which I don't want.  I want the source to kpackagekit prior to the dist upgrade - i.e, before it broke
<yofel> BarkingFish: install ubuntu-dev-tools -> pull-lp-source kpackagekit natty
<BarkingFish> ok, doing that now.  I need to set up my kit again anyhow, generate some new keys, etc
<BarkingFish> kpackagekit will make a return :P
<BarkingFish> i practically guarantee it :)
<yofel> talk to dantti first what can be improved in apper
<yofel> you don't usually resurrect legacy software ;)
<BarkingFish> i may not resurrect it, I may just do enough to make it work locally, yofel.  
<BarkingFish> it'd be nice to have it back, since i now have 3 progs doing the job of one where they were altogether before
<ximion> BarkingFish: why exactly do you want kpackagekit back?
<ximion> it is really legacy software
<ximion> it won't even compile without many modifications
<ximion> e.g. you would have to port it to packagekit-qt2 first
<ximion> better improve Apper, dantti is always open to new suggestions
<ulysses> iirc Apper == KPackageKit, right? just renamed and improved
<BarkingFish> ximion, I wanted kpackagekit back because I found apper didn't have the same inbuilt functionality that kpackagekit had - instead of using the one program to install software, get my updates and deal with the software sources, I'm now using three individual progs to do the same job.
<BarkingFish> it's a matter of integrating the original functionality of kpackagekit into apper. If that can be done, kpackagekit can stay buried.
<ximion> ulysses: yes - Apper ist the non-technical, user-friendly name of KPackageKit
<ximion> BarkingFish: it's still one program...
<ximion> the Apper KCM
<ximion> this tool can handle updates, software sources and packages :)
<ximion> there aren't three programs
<ximion> GNOME-PackageKit does this, but not Apper...
<BarkingFish> So, where are the button links in the interface? 
<BarkingFish> My primary concern is that transitioning from kpackagekit as I knew it, to apper as it is now, without the same UI, is sort of odd.
<yofel> ximion: how do you open software-properties-kde from apper
<yofel> ah, nvm
<yofel> possible - but rather hard to find
<BarkingFish> which it shouldn't be, yofel 
<BarkingFish> this was the issue with kmail2 - the old interface worked, the new one using akonadi and nepomuk was hardly user friendly. This is no different.
<ximion> matter of taste, IMO
<BarkingFish> it's a matter of "can a new user find it without having to ask for help?", ximion 
<ximion> but it's better to modify the interface of Apper as you need than taking KPK as starting point for a new PK-based package manager
<BarkingFish> and the answer would be "no" at this point :)
<ximion> user sees "Updates" in the main field, and can click on it
<ximion> some applies to installed software
<ximion> only the settings are a little bit harder to find
<BarkingFish> and again, they shouldn't be.  apper would be perfect with the minor modification of putting those 3, easy to spot links back on the left side of the UI.
<yofel> IMO it was a better UI layout too
<yofel> the current one feels a bit... cramped
<BarkingFish> agreed
<BarkingFish> it's all shoved into one small space you have to go looking for stuff in.
<BarkingFish> yofel, remember the "edit origins" button I was looking for last night?
<BarkingFish> I *just* found it
<BarkingFish> main UI, click on the spanner in the top right, click settings, select Software origins
<yofel> yeah, I only found it just now too
<BarkingFish> This is what I should have been able to do direct from the old UI links - not go hunting for it
<yofel> as I searched through apper too when you asked
<yofel> and back then I never realized there's a little wrench in the corner
<BarkingFish> I'll catch dantti at some point, or maybe file this on launchpad as a wish
 * yofel isn't a fan of icon-less buttons AND not a fan of text-less buttons unless they're huge
<BarkingFish> it needs doing, even if only for the sake of user friendliness. You shouldn't need to look for it, it should be visible "on impact"
<ximion> BarkingFish, yofel: The reason to change the layout was to remove the "dead space" of the bug icon bar on the left and make more space available for package & application display
<ximion> but you really should talk to dantti about this
<ximion> maybe he can do something for Apper 0.7.2
<BarkingFish> We can only hope, ximion :)
<ximion> for me, the new layout works - but I knew where every option was, so you might be right ^^
<BarkingFish> well this is much fun.  I've filled out a wish on the kde bugzilla, and it won't submit :)
<BarkingFish> never mind, it's gone through
<BarkingFish> yofel, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=284209
<ubottu> KDE bug 284209 in general "Functions need to be easier to find in apper" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<Kottizen> when I change desktop background I can either load my own picture or get one from kde-look.org; how does the communication between my desktop and kde-look.org work? I'd like to start an own site for that purpose, but offer faster downloads, no ads and no "This refers to an HTML page. Would you like to visit it?"-messages - how would I integrate it with KDE/Kubuntu?
<apachelogger> Kottizen: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/open-collaboration-services
<Kottizen> apachelogger: thanks
<yofel> apachelogger: did you ever finish fixing kgamma?
<cure_> Hi :) i was wondering about the rumor that windows 7 need´s some registry patch so Bulldozer can perform 40-70% faster is this true ?
<BarkingFish> cure_, this isn't a windows channel, maybe you could try ##windows
<cure_> yes okey im sorry i was told to come here and ask :D
<cure_> but thanks anyway
<BarkingFish> cure_, who told you to come here and ask?
<BarkingFish> We don't and never have dealt with windows, this channel is only for the development of a linux distribution called Kubuntu
<sheytan> apachelogger: i used your pic in my adress book for a screenshot on my blog. Is that bad? 
<cure_> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3118749
<cure_> yes okey i didint know better :) 
<BarkingFish> that thread mentions nothing about windows 7 :)
<cure_> pease
<cure_> no i was wondering about the bulldozer :) not windows 7 i just put that in my fyrst question
<BarkingFish> in that case, it was just confusing :)
<BarkingFish> You came and mentioned windows 7, i thought you wanted to know for windows 7...
<BarkingFish> I would have no idea about the AMD bulldozer in Kubuntu, so I'll hand that up to the rest of the devs :)  Anyone else have any ideas?
<cure_> no just over all :) thank you 
<BarkingFish> This could be interesting, devs - and I could do with some advice.  How do you file a bug on a package when you don't know what the package is which you need to file a bug against??? :)
<BarkingFish> Allow me to explain - there is a user in #kubuntu who is unable to run alsactl store 0 on his sound card, gets told that Home directory /home/george isn't his.  I just tried the same command here and got the same response.
<kyofel> a) common sense b) guessing c) thinking hard and guessing again
<kyofel> o.O
<BarkingFish> I've seen several people over the last day or two in oneiric with this very issue.  But I don't know whether it's a fault with alsactl, with the permissions settings, something else...
<kyofel> BarkingFish: sudo alsactl... or without sudo?
<BarkingFish> with sudo
<BarkingFish> without sudo you get cannot open /var/lib/asound.state - Permission denied
<kyofel> true, confirmed
<BarkingFish> to be exact, you get: alsactl: save_state:1547: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing: Permission denied
<kyofel> BarkingFish: workaround: sudo -i -> then run alsactl store 0 as root
<BarkingFish> No protocol specified
<BarkingFish> xcb_connection_has_error() returned true
<BarkingFish> brb
<kyofel> note: I have no idea what that is actually supposed to do
<BarkingFish> what, the alsactl command?
<BarkingFish> or sudo -i?
<kyofel> alsactl store 0
<BarkingFish> right, it stores the last state of the soundcard at 0 - volume, muted channels, etc
<BarkingFish> and restores them next time you use the soundcard
<BarkingFish> So at least we know it's happening - I'll file it as a bug on the launchpad and we can go from there.
<apachelogger> sheytan: technically I could sue you :P
<apachelogger> but as long as it is a pic of me nakkid I won't  :P
<sheytan> apachelogger: thank you!
<sheytan> btw, nothing came out from my cover :(
<apachelogger> also I do not understand the blog language so I couldn't know if you write something nice in addition to violating my copyright on my own picture :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: cover?
<apachelogger> what cover? where cover? what for? where to? how so?
 * apachelogger should be in bed
<sheytan> It's a nice article about google and kontact :)
<sheytan> cd cover for kubuntu
<sheytan> i sent it to you :(
<apachelogger> oh, what mail?
<apachelogger> don't you know that you are supposed to tell me when you send something by mail because apachelogger never reads mails unless he gets told to? :P
<sheytan> apachelogger: i sent a link to it, here, on kubuntu-devel and to you on priv
<sheytan> and pinged you couple of times
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I only see a pink pyth0rn in the query
<apachelogger> anywho
 * apachelogger does not know what to do with the cover
<apachelogger> sheytan: what do you want to do with the cover?
<sheytan> apachelogger: sometime ago you showed me a oneiric todo, where was madsheytan: do kubuntu cd cover, which i didn't know about. So i said i will anyway and i did. Then it got all released.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> sheytan: I do very much believe that this should have been done at least 1 week prior to release
<sheytan> let me atleast show it to ya :)
<apachelogger> the cover is primarily used on the CDs canonical sells in the shop and sends to locos
<sheytan> i did it few days before
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> sheytan: try getting in touch with the canonical design team
<apachelogger> they will know all about it
<sheytan> apachelogger: leave it for next relelase :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: even so I'd contact canonical design *now* and find out what to do and just about when the gfx need to be done
<apachelogger> that way we can make sure it gets done in time and forwarded to the right people at the right time
<apachelogger> sheytan: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-ux/+members
<apachelogger> try anyone from here
<sheytan> i will, but not today :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: do you ahve the graphics at hand?
<apachelogger> cause I am about to go back to bed, so you'd better hurry showing them to me :P
<sheytan> apachelogger: i bet you'll wait :D
<sheytan> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/6359/front2ns.jpg
<apachelogger> very nice
 * sheytan is glad :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: though, a backgroundish thing behind the kubuntu text would be even better
<apachelogger> right now kubuntu and the circle have a bit of a contrast war going on
<sheytan> ill tune it for the next release
<sheytan> even started a list with things that i'm worried about and how to fix it :)
<sheytan> where's the  upcoming uds?
<apachelogger> oh, btw, I can tell you for sure that a back design is necessary etc
<sheytan> i mean where will be
<apachelogger> also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing#A11.10_artwork
<sheytan> what ya mean with 'backdesign'?
<apachelogger> back of the cd cover
<apachelogger> next uds is in orlando
<sheytan> already got it :)
<apachelogger> the uds in may is not yet decided
<apachelogger> (though I reckon chances are it is going to be in budapest)
<apachelogger> which is very healthy for my wallet
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> -> be
<apachelogger> d
<apachelogger> nini
<sheytan> damn
 * kyofel is off to bed too
<sheytan> to far
<kyofel> gn
<sheytan> germany or czech would be perfect for me
<sheytan> or poland ;d
<sheytan> then i could come with my car
<kyofel> budapest isn't that much further...
<sheytan> it's like 700km from my place
<sheytan> how long does uds take?
<kyofel> a week
<kyofel> and I drove ~600KM to get to the desktop summit this year
<sheytan> like 7 days?
<kyofel> hm, more like 5 IIRC
<sheytan> but how come it's in may, when ubuntu gets released in april?
<kyofel> mon-fri
<kyofel> sheytan: it's always 2-3 weeks post-release
<sheytan> which means 2-3 after relelase?
<kyofel> yeah
<sheytan> so the upcoming one should be like in december not may next year?
<kyofel> sheytan: may next year is UDS for 12.10
<kyofel> uds-p is
<kyofel> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between 31 October and 4 November in Orlando, Florida - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/ for more details
<sheytan> oh, so US, no, thank you :)
<sheytan> maybe next time
<kyofel> I hope I'll be able to make it to UDS-Q, but we'll see
<sheytan> kyofel whats the difference between uds and uds-q?
<kyofel> sheytan: q = whatever name sabdfl comes up for 12.10
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/2121/back2ot.jpg
 * kyofel hugs yofel
<cure_> does anyone here know if this is true http://i54.tinypic.com/b54m0y.png ?
<Daskreech> cure_: What's that from?
<cure_> thats from overclockers
<cure_> last night
<cure_> forums
<cure_> overclock.net im sorry
<Daskreech> Well they have a 8 core AMD playing with I'll sign up :)
<cure_> :)
<cure_> im not sure if this is right but i realy hope so
<cure_> there are no benchmarks yet
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-08
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv < watch :P
<JontheEchidna> ^was pretty awesome
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> should I just move ktp 0.5.1 to kubuntu-backports?
<valorie> I upgraded to Quantal and have no problems so far
<valorie> although I noticed this today: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/10/08/plasma-desktopTN2364.png
<valorie> is that KDE, or Quantal though?
<valorie> I opened systemsettings to fix my right touchpad button, but upgrades seemed to have fixed it without my intervention
<valorie> shadeslayer: have you seen the above in Kubuntu, or is it KDE? ^^^
<shadeslayer> oh sec
<shadeslayer> I'm on precise
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> valorie: can you try and install xinput=1.5.99.1-0ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get install xinput=1.5.99.1-0ubuntu2
<valorie> ok
<valorie> E: Version '1.5.99.1-0ubuntu2' for 'xinput' was not found
<valorie> shadeslayer: ^^^
<shadeslayer> derp
<shadeslayer> valorie: amd64?
<valorie> yup
<shadeslayer> valorie: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xinput/1.5.99.1-0ubuntu2/+build/3209552/+files/xinput_1.5.99.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<valorie> I need to build that from the deb?
<shadeslayer> nah
<shadeslayer> wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xinput/1.5.99.1-0ubuntu2/+build/3209552/+files/xinput_1.5.99.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb && sudo dpkg -i xinput_1.5.99.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<valorie> danke
<valorie> all of a sudden 5 people talking to me about 5 different things....
<valorie> :-)
<shadeslayer> heh
<valorie> ok, now that it's built, try again with systemsettings?
<shadeslayer> valorie: s/built/installed
<shadeslayer> and yes please
<valorie> right, built and installed
<shadeslayer> no no, you didn't build anything :)_
<valorie> same "error" message
<shadeslayer> hmph
<shadeslayer> something deeper in the X stack then
<valorie> didn't dpkg do that?
<shadeslayer> no, dpkg just unpacked and installed everything
<valorie> ol
<valorie> ok, I mean
<shadeslayer> the deb you downloaded is the binary package that was built by LP
<valorie> so part of the point of that is that it says "X needs version 2.0 and you only have version 2.0"
<valorie> that's crazy talk
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> it's clearly not reading the version correctly
<valorie> I dunno if it is on-topic here or not, but I notice with this new computer -- in precise as well as now in Quantal, that when I select text, it no longer can be pasted with the double-buttons
<valorie> is that a change in linux, in kubuntu, KDE, or just my touchpad?
<shadeslayer> pasted with double buttons?
<valorie> I miss it
<valorie> it worked with my mouse as well as the old touchpad
<valorie> both buttons pasted the last selected text
<valorie> unless I went to the clipboard and selected something different
<valorie> I hate having to control-C/control-V
<shadeslayer> doesn't work here as well
<valorie> instead of just select/paste
<valorie> well, did it ever work for you?
<shadeslayer> possibly it's because KDE changed their defaults
<shadeslayer> yes it did earlier
<valorie> it always has for me since the beginning of time
<valorie> ok
<shadeslayer> valorie: right click on the desktop > Settings > Mouse Actions
<valorie> beginning of time=using linux
<shadeslayer> set middle button to paste
<valorie> which was KDE
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> danke schon
<shadeslayer> though I still have to ctrl-C
<shadeslayer> ah yes, works now
<shadeslayer> valorie: np
<valorie> so should I file a bug somewhere about that systemsettings error?
<shadeslayer> valorie: maybe #ubuntu-x can help?
<shadeslayer> I'm not too familiar with the X stack to comment reliably
<shadeslayer> it's clearly not a bug in synaptiks since the version on precise and quantal is the same
<shadeslayer> and it works in precise
<valorie> I never tried it in precise, so can't say
<valorie> I'll ask in -x and see what they say
<valorie> thanks again
<shadeslayer> np :)
<jussi> shadeslayer: I some how broke something... telepathy isnt connecting any more (kopete does...)
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> jussi: stop breaking things :P
<shadeslayer> anywho
<jussi> lol
<shadeslayer> jussi: precise right? Try out 0.5.1
<jussi> shadeslayer: deb location?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly
<shadeslayer> going to copy it to the official ppa after you test
<shadeslayer> this will also break password protected rooms btw
<shadeslayer> I'll patch 0.5.1 and send you the deb if 0.5.1 works for you
<shadeslayer> ( will figure out how to make it dbus activated later today )
<jussi> shadeslayer: I dont want to add the whole ppa if possible
<shadeslayer> erm ... uh
<shadeslayer> jussi: I'll copy to kde telepathy ppa then
<shadeslayer> because it works just fine for me
<shadeslayer> jussi: copying should be done soonish
<jussi> ok
<tsdgeos> Riddell: so the plan is adding the .mo to the packages now? (e.g. like to konversation-data?)
<valorie> shadeslayer: one thing about that weird error message is that evidently we are very much behind the server for xinput
<valorie> $ xinput --version
<valorie> xinput version 1.6.0
<valorie> XI version on server: 2.2
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<valorie> I see that our status has been postponed: investigate kde touchpad enabler for packaging/inclusion - find out what exactly this means and what it does and bleh
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> that'd be apachelogger
<valorie> so maybe that's why
<valorie> lol
<valorie> anyway, gonna file the bug against synaptiks in KDE and then someone will come over here and bug y'all to fix that
<valorie> hopefull
<valorie> u
<valorie> y
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=189567
<ubottu> KDE bug 189567 in kcm_mouse "systemsettings doesn't have touchpad/trackpoint related settings" [Wishlist,New]
<valorie> now off to doctor wholand
<danimo> tsdgeos: ping?
<tsdgeos> danimo: hi
<danimo> tsdgeos:  I think I am facing an ubuntu-specific systray problem in my app
<danimo> tsdgeos: some menu entries are not indented and not clickable
<danimo> tsdgeos: as if they were meant as some kind of clever caption-separators
<danimo> tsdgeos: (but I did not flag them as such)
<tsdgeos> menu entries as in the menus that appear in the top level thing? or that appear in the indicator thing?
<danimo> tsdgeos: sni
<tsdgeos> don't really have much experience in that side to be honest, but if you create a launchpad bug and give me the bug # i can give it a look as i'm in "let's fix random distro bugs that polish experience" mode 
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: I didn't know you worked for Canonical, when did you join?
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: 1 year ago
<shadeslayer> hm, must have missed it, what team?
<tsdgeos> Product Strategy
<danimo> tsdgeos: ok, will do later today
<shadeslayer> ah ok
 * danimo has to fix mac bugs first
<tsdgeos> danimo: good luck :D
<danimo> tsdgeos: tnx :)
<danimo> tsdgeos: will be fun to see if I can make a screenshot of that
<danimo> tsdgeos: what component would I file it against?
<danimo> tsdgeos: just unity?
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> i guess just put it there 
<tsdgeos> and then someone will move it to the appropiate place
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes please order them
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw
<Riddell> new networkmanagement widget for the testing bug 1063422
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1063422 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu Quantal) "Please update networkmanagement to 0.9.0.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063422
<Riddell> ScottK: how did calligra get on?
<afiestas> guys, since when can we add a patch to bluedevil?
<afiestas> it is a one liner, fixes "be able to send files"
<afiestas> I'm going to release new versions today, but I know that packaging a new version is always a bigger deal
<afiestas> so we can go on with a patch atm
<Riddell> afiestas: if the new version is bugfix only that's fine to package
<afiestas> Riddell: but can we make it into final 12.10 ?
<Riddell> sure. if you're fast :
<Riddell> freeze tomorrow
<Riddell> :)
<afiestas> heh, I should be able to release new versions today
<afiestas> okiz :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: new calligra, do you want me to package before freeze?
<shadeslayer> (bug fix version that is )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: dunno ScottK was looking at it but it hasn't appeared in experimental ppa as he said
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> Darkwing: are you able to update kubuntu-docs for translations this week?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [744812] FontConfig/Qt stack choke on Ubuntu Medium font meta-data (No medium in Inkscape and too bo... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/744812 (by Francois Thirioux)
<Mamarok> Riddell: there are some changes that would improve Nepomuk indexing a lot: http://soliverez.com.ar/home/2012/10/nepomuk-not-indexing-a-large-home/
<Mamarok> would this be possible for 12.10?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: it doesn't *improve* nepomuk afaik
<vHanda> Basically increasing the inotify watcher limit
<shadeslayer> ^
<vHanda> shadeslayer: you're right. It fixes Nepomuk
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: oh yes it does improve the indexing
<vHanda> without it we're quite unusable
<shadeslayer> what vHanda said :P
<vHanda> so the word "improve" wouldn't be quite correct
<Mamarok> so why did I have to do it manually?
<Mamarok> this should be in Quantal by default
<shadeslayer> raising the inotify limit is something that would need discussing with ubuntu, since it will most likely affect everyone
<Mamarok> well, I am sure other apps would improve as well
<shadeslayer> vHanda: is there a chance that raising the inotify limit would adversely impact other apps?
<Riddell> hmm, I remember doing this many years ago
<smartboyhw> years?:D
<Mamarok> smartboyhw: years ago the default inotify limit was so low nobody could work decently
<smartboyhw> eee
<vHanda> shadeslayer: not that I know of
<Riddell> from the comments on that blog " I did something similar on my desktop, and certain packages (*cough* mediatomb *cough*) allocate memory based upon how many watches a user can open."
<Riddell> but I've no idea what mediatomb is so it's not important :)
<yofel_> hmm...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: UPnP server
<yofel_> and to what should that be set? We already have
<yofel_> /etc/sysctl.d/30-nepomuk-inotify-limit.conf:fs.inotify.max_user_watches = 524288
<vHanda> Riddell: well that behavior is retarded.
<vHanda> They should fix it
<shadeslayer> vHanda: what would you recommend as the default inotify limit?
<Riddell> yofel_: ah hah that's the one I was half-remembering
<vHanda> shadeslayer: it's hard to say
<vHanda> we need as many as the number of directories
<yofel_> Mamarok: to what value did you set it?
<vHanda> so '524288' should be enough
<Mamarok> I set it to 600000 for me, but vHanda know better :)
<yofel_> that's not much higher than our value, so I'm wondering how that could've impoved indexing for you o.O
<vHanda> we need 1 per directory, other applications may require some as well
<yofel_> unless you have really MANY folders
<vHanda> yofel_: we also have a retarded all or nothing approach - If inotify limit is exceeded
<vHanda> then we rely on kio and remove all our watches
<yofel_> >.>
<vHanda> cause otherwise we would be breaking other application
<vHanda> by consuming all the watches
<shadeslayer> heh
<vHanda> It's not polite :)
<Darkwing> Riddell: Yes, I'll be able to take care of that this week. :D
<Riddell> great
<Darkwing> Wow, it's cold. -1C
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [744812] FontConfig/Qt stack choke on Ubuntu Medium font meta-data (No medium in Inkscape and too bo... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/744812 (by Francois Thirioux)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<apachelogger> Riddell: +1 on stickers if that still is needed
<apachelogger> afiestas, Riddell: about touchpad enabler thing work item ... assigned to kubuntu-dev means no one to ask
<apachelogger> also once again I'd argue that the WI in general is crap as that is why I added the note about not knowing what the WI is about to begin with
<apachelogger> Riddell: usb-creator should work(tm), but needs a maintainer :/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bout the dragon leak ... looks a lot like a gst leak TBH, though I do happent o know crap leaks somewhere in dragon/phonon, not that excessively tho
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: fixed in next release: "ooh, symptom, when I run dragon and then close it, a window playing the file from the beginning again shows (with no UI elements other than the video) and then closes"
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also I still need to watch the doctors :S
 * apachelogger was the sick
<debfx> has anyone used kde-config-touchpad recently? there are a number of bug reports in LP and it doesn't look very maintained upstream :(
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: impressive pong response. :P hope you feel better soon
<ScottK> Riddell: It's in ninjas since it's not publically released until wed.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^
<Riddell> ScottK: oh I see, I don't actually bother observing the release embargoes on calligra, too much effort in my opinion, and in this case it'll be easier to get it in the archive today than on wednesday
<ScottK> Riddell: Dunno if you're subscribed to Bug 1048600 or not, but sabdfl had a question it's probably easiest for you to answer since you've done Ubuntu font testing before.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048600 in Ayatana Design "[FFe] Restore "Ubuntu Medium" weights in Ubuntu's binary .deb" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048600
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Freel free to grab it an upload then.  I've got some other stuff to attend to.  I didn't get the translations thing to work either.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What really needs doing for calligra is an l10n update.
<ScottK> (it's two releases behind now)
<afiestas> apachelogger: WI ? waht's that?
<Riddell> work item, the one line list of things to do we write at UDS
<Riddell> being one line means the meaning of them can get lost sometimes
<apachelogger> google "kde touchpad enabler" :P
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: what's up with the touchpad enabler?
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: I do not know what it is and afiestas complains that I do not know and subsequently postponed the item after feature freeze :P
<tsdgeos> nice thing i compiled it myself then :-)
<afiestas> apachelogger: I complain  that I thought "it was going to be in" this cicle andf it is not
<afiestas> and the only apparent reasonis you didn't get it
<afiestas> which is finde, but dude ask me or tsdgeos (developer of it)
<afiestas> now we will have o wait 6 months :/
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> as I said
<apachelogger> assign WIs to people
<apachelogger> if WIs are not assinged to anyone it is hard to ask
<afiestas> okz, can't comment on how kubuntu works, just I was really shocked of the "I don't get it blablabla" if it wasn't the real reason
<afiestas> but the real reason is "WI are not assigned to anyone" then it's fine
<apachelogger> afiestas: it's "I did not know and did not know whom to ask both because the WI is crap" ;)
<apachelogger> but yeah
<apachelogger> we really should try to always have WIs assigned to someone
<apachelogger> it's not like that person will have to do them, but they'd be in charge of makign someone else do it OR be a point of reference for people who'd want to work on it and need more info
<Tm_T> apachelogger: that
<Tm_T> there's a reason why at work our ticketing system doesn't allow them being unassigned
<afiestas> apachelogger: and if you were that person, why didn't you asked?
<apachelogger> I asked in here -> ENOREPLY
<BluesKaj> hmm, starting to see problems with grub recognizing windows installs on GPT partition tables with dual boot installations ... been doing some research and I wonder if there's a standard method established for this circumstance.
<ScottK> Riddell: I accepted calligra-l10n.  Thanks.  Are you going to upload calligra too?  I'm on airport wifi, so no way I can.  If you can upload in the next 20 minutes or so though, I can accept it.
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes it's up
<ScottK> Just saw it.
<ScottK> It's in.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-09
<ScottK> Riddell: qreal/double troubles in calligra.  It's too late and I'm too tired for me to start looking at it.  Will look tomorrow if no one else does first.
<afiestas> Riddell: 1.2.5 tag
<Riddell> afiestas: I fear my git knowledge is lacking, I see no 1.2.5 http://paste.kde.org/564980/
<xnox> was this spec actually implemented? (i see no kubuntu alternate on iso tracker)  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-no-alternate
<Riddell> xnox: we have LVM and LUKS in the automated partitioning options in ubiquity
<Riddell> so I'm not expecting to release alternates for 12.10
<xnox> Riddell: ok. thanks.
<xnox> Riddell: how do you want to plan ubiquity-qt frontend manual partitioning & raid for R-series?
<Riddell> xnox: I was thinking discuss it at UDS?
<xnox> Riddell: ok. I am trying to clean up my assigned specs, so I have spit out the incomplete work items from foundations-q-ubiquity-lvm-luks, into foundations-r-ubiquity-raid & kubuntu-r-ubiquity-other
<xnox> Riddell: not sure if the names of the specs violate some blueprint naming scheme or not =)
 * Riddell crys as apport crashes
<shadeslayer> aw
<Riddell> shadeslayer: able to test this apport issue?
<shadeslayer> which issue?
<shadeslayer> also, I'm on precise
<Riddell> oh, then no you can't
<shadeslayer> :)
<jussi> shadeslayer: oh shadeslayer, no worky after resume again
<jussi> How do we debug?
<shadeslayer> grrrr
<shadeslayer> jussi: no worky as in does not connect?
<jussi> shadeslayer: that is correct
<shadeslayer> and funny you should ping me, I literally just fired up qtcreator to finish off the password stuff :P
<jussi> :D
<shadeslayer> jussi: ping in #kde-telepathy , I wouldn't know tbh :(
<shadeslayer> maybe Martin/David is around to help
<jussi> ok
<shadeslayer> jussi: http://i.imgur.com/v5GAP.png
<shadeslayer> better?
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: personally i'd like the label vcentered on the text, but i'm far from a good person to relay for looks decisions :D
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: oh, the dialog box is simply too small for the entire sentence to fit
<shadeslayer> so if you expand the dialogbox a bit, the entire thing fits
<shadeslayer> ( I'm using a KPasswordDialog there ;)
<tsdgeos> sure, no worries then
<BadDesign> is there a repo with GCC 4.7.2 for Kubuntu 12.04 available somewhere?
<BadDesign> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r doesn't seem to have it for precisee
<BadDesign> Can I force an install ?
<BadDesign> for the quantal package
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: the fun part is that we have users who use KDE without KWalleet
<shadeslayer> *KWallet
<shadeslayer> and I have to make sure that use case is handled as well
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ScottK> xnox: Kubuntu specs go on the desktop track this time.
<xnox> ScottK: ok. will move.
 * ScottK started on calligra FTBFS.
<Riddell> ScottK: oh?  I already uploaded that
<smartboyhw> :D!
<Riddell> our assumption about the pager not showing if there was only 1 desktop was wrong, our default setup now has a pager that's not much use taking up space
<shadeslayer> mck182: heh, everyting in wallet-interface.cpp starts with this
<shadeslayer>  if (d->wallet.isNull()) {
<shadeslayer>         return false;
<shadeslayer>     }
<shadeslayer> so imo I can just skip checking if the wallet is open or not
<shadeslayer> just go about doing whatever I want
<ScottK> Riddell: Then I'll stop.
<shadeslayer> argh, wrong channel :P
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you test that it'll build from there or just fix the ones in the build log and heave it at the archive?
<ScottK> Riddell: Probably go back to two desktops then.  That'll make our screen shots correct again too.
<Riddell> ScottK: I reasoned the achive would be as fast a way to test as any other and just heaved it in
<Riddell> after some grepping for similar additions
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I fired off a build at last night on my armhf box last night.  It failed too, so I'll apply your patch and see how it goes.  With that one I can start off again where it failed.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1031165] plasma-widget-kimpanel-backend-ibus missing @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1031165 (by Scott Kitterman)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1058058] webkit ftbfs on armel and armhf @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1058058 (by Matthias Klose)
<JontheEchidna> this website is great: http://codecrap.com/content/25
<mparillo> afiestas, Riddell: Would you like me to replace the screenshot here: (https://wiki.kubuntu.org/QuantalQuetzal/Beta2/Kubuntu#KDE_Telepthy) with the one here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1064145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1064145 in Kubuntu Website "Improve KDE Telepathy Screen Shot in Release Wiki Page" [Wishlist,New]
<Riddell> mparillo: I'm not sure what's wrong with the filter, that's the default setup
<Riddell> afiestas: what's wrong with the filter?
<phoenix_firebrd> mparillo: the second one is not good, it doesnt show the features well
<mparillo> OK, maybe I will just settle for changing KDE Telepthy to KDE Telepathy. If only rekonq had a spell-checker...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: amusing but hey it would work :)
<debfx> Integer.parseInt() accepts an int? :O
<afiestas> Riddell:  http://paste.kde.org/565340/
<Riddell> afiestas: I know, you said that :)
<Riddell> afiestas: I'm wondering what's ugly about the filter in ktp contacts
<mparillo> I left the image alone, but I corrected the spelling of KDE Telepthy (and I also corrected updgrades).
<BluesKaj> does filling in the telepathy text fields still jump about randomly when typing in text to setup an acct ...found it impossible to use the last time I tried it 
<yofel_> shadeslayer: btw. would it be possible to make telepathy shut up when I have no network connection? It constantly tells me that resource X isn't available, which I already know as NM tells me that the network is down.
<afiestas> Riddell: it is an option not enabled by default, and personallty I think it clutters the gui
<ScottK> Too late for that kind of change now.
<shadeslayer> yofel_: heh, known issue
<yofel_> ^^
<shadeslayer> are we in freeze yet?
<ScottK> frozen , but not final freeze
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What are you considering doing to us?
<shadeslayer> nothing ;)
<jussi> always dangerous when they say "nothing"...
<shadeslayer> hehe
<ScottK> Fortunately the queue is frozen, so anything will get reviewed.
<ScottK> Riddell: congrats.  It looks like heaving calligra at the archive was a good strategy.
<shadeslayer> bah, I was thinking of sneaking in Locusts :P
 * ScottK thinks shadeslayer was looking for an excuse not to feel guilty about not fixing stuff.
<shadeslayer> Hey, I completed all my work items ... well ... ok not MI integration for telepathy, but I blame that on jussi
<Riddell> ScottK: sometimes the gamble pays off :)
<Riddell> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/10/09/easier-financial-contributions-to-ubuntu-2/  I wonder where the money marked for "Better support for flavours like Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu" goes to
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That's just the development work.  Fix yofel's issue about telepathy being to verbose if you're lacking something to do.
<shadeslayer> yeah, the problem with that is there's no right way to do it yet
<ScottK> That's why it's something to work on.
<shadeslayer> yeah, could be my next work item for ktp
<ScottK> Less bureaucracy, more fixing.
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> I guess as a hotfix I could just add code to stop display notifications if the network is down
<ScottK> Yes.
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> already has code to do that
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yofel_ https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/network/telepathy/ktp-kded-module/repository/revisions/873d45727d02ba82a54eb466de8e81392f289f08/diff
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes.  Please.
<shadeslayer> what? the kded already has code to not show notifications when there's no network connection
<yofel_> hm... in what ktp release is that?
<shadeslayer> the commit was done 4 months ago
<yofel_> shadeslayer: in any case, thanks for looking that up
<shadeslayer> np
<ScottK> So it is a bug you need to fix.
<shadeslayer> well ... I can't reproduce it here now that I actually tried it
<shadeslayer> I need to make my wifi driver crash somehow
<shadeslayer> that triggers it iirc
<shadeslayer> but in that case nm still shows up as 'Connected'
<d_ed> I was summoned...
<shadeslayer> yeah, so yofel_ mentioned this
<shadeslayer> <yofel_> shadeslayer: btw. would it be possible to make telepathy shut up when I have no network connection? It constantly tells me that resource X isn't available, which I already know as NM tells me that the network is down.
<shadeslayer> plz2explain why it still spams :)
<d_ed> the telepathy backend is network aware, and does disconnect the accounts
<d_ed> unfortunately it then decides to tell us (the front end) "Network Error!!11!!!!"
<d_ed> which we then display
<d_ed> from 0.5.0 onwards we have a check "if the error is about networking, and the network is down, suppress it"
<d_ed> however, this doesn't seem to be catching everything.
<d_ed> if anyone can get a log from dbus-monitor (ideally bustle-dbus-monitor) when going offline and getting an error we can know what to fix.
<shadeslayer> wohoo final freeze
<shadeslayer> drat, I just noticed akonadi-facebook is really old
<shadeslayer> 0.0git20120712
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-10
<sakang> dragonplayer plays the sound but no video.  have all phonon* gst0.1* gst1.0* ffmpeg xine1 &2  libav* installed but no joy.  anyone knows the magic?
<shadeslayer> xine? lawl
<shadeslayer> sakang: Kubuntu Precise? Quantal?
<sakang> quantal
<shadeslayer> I'd hazard a guess at the format not being supported, maybe try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<sakang> it's an mp4
<sakang> if it's not supported it won't show up in play with like if it's an flv
<shadeslayer> hm, no idea, #kde-multimedia can offer more insight as to what's the issue
<sakang> vlc and smplayer works just fine even before I added those tons of plugins/lib imaginable.  It just played only audio
<sakang> shadeslayer: thanks anyway
<Riddell> curious flattering e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/565730/
<tazz> Riddell, you use mutt?
<Riddell> tazz: sure
<Riddell> reliably handles my zillions of e-mails and I can get to it from anywhere with ssh or putty
<tazz> mutt is awesome once you get past the learning curve, unfortunately. A curve I am yet to master.
<Riddell> yes the keys needed are pretty obscure
<Riddell> pine/alpine is much more user friendly
<apachelogger> morning kids
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: doctor who totally confused me
<Riddell> apachelogger: were you confused by Amy's insistance on living with Rory instead of with me?
<Riddell> I've never understood that
<apachelogger> Riddell: lol
<apachelogger> something like that
 * apachelogger needs to unsubscribe from like 90% of the mailing lists
<Riddell> afiestas: did that bluedevil release happen?
<jussi> shadeslayer: ping
<jussi> shadeslayer: Ive an update for telepathy here, is it going to break my currently working version?
<jussi> (I have 0.51 and the muon doesnt tell me which one to be updated)
<jussi> on that note, JontheEchidna, could we have version numbers that the upgrade is listed in muon updater please?
<afiestas> Riddell: v1.2.4, tarballs are uploaded already
<Riddell> afiestas: oh 1.2.4?  you said .5
<afiestas> well, I was mistaken, packaged is 1.2.3, so I wanted to say 1.2.4
<Riddell> that explains it
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ScottK> afiestas: Is power management one of the things you worry about?
<afiestas> ScottK: not directly, but I can manage any bugs/thing
<afiestas> the maintainer per-se i s Dario Freddi (drf__)
<ScottK> I have what I think is a regression in 4.9 from 4.8.
<ScottK> My normal way to suspend is to use the battery systray applet.  Since 4.9 (don't know when, I first ran 4.9.2) if the battery is fully charged, clicking on the applet does nothing.
<ScottK> It should still open up so you can get to the suspend button.
<afiestas> ScottK: that's more in the plasma side of things (not directly me)
<afiestas> it does open to me, though
<afiestas> using lastest quantal
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> When the battery is fully charged?
<afiestas> yes
<afiestas> I have to click the "menu" where it is hidden
<afiestas> then click on it
<afiestas> ScottK: ah! click on the image
<afiestas> rather than in the text
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> That did it.
<afiestas> lol
<afiestas> :/
<ScottK> Yeah for consistency.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1065096] Certain keyboard shortcuts disappear between 4.9.1 and 4.9.2 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1065096 (by Peder Chr. Nørgaard)
<tsdgeos> yeah, someone butchered kickoff in 4.9.2
 * tsdgeos is sad too
<ScottK> tsdgeos: Will it be fixed for 4.9.3?
<tsdgeos> no ide
<tsdgeos> be cool if it was
<tsdgeos> but i'm not really uptodate with plasma developments
<ScottK> shadeslayer should investigate.
<JontheEchidna> jussi: that's there in v 1.4.x
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1065096] Certain keyboard shortcuts disappear between 4.9.1 and 4.9.2 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1065096 (by Peder Chr. Nørgaard)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1065096] Certain keyboard shortcuts disappear between 4.9.1 and 4.9.2 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1065096 (by Peder Chr. Nørgaard)
<shadeslayer> jussi: upgrade to 0.5.1 and then install http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kde-telepathy-auth-handler_0.5.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1~precise1~ppa1_amd64.deb
<afiestas> do you know if will be possible to ahve Kubuntu cd's for an event?
<shadeslayer> afiestas: do you have/know a Ubuntu LoCo?
<afiestas> Local team is taht?
<afiestas> *that ?
<shadeslayer> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/spainteam
<shadeslayer> but that's not a 'official' loco ... hmm
<shadeslayer> in which case you'd have to ask Riddell :)
<shadeslayer> s/official/approved
<afiestas> I can't handle a loco
<afiestas> but there is a ubuntu loco for catalan, I'm sure of taht
<afiestas> they meed quite often
<afiestas> *meet
<shadeslayer> afiestas: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/#Europe
<afiestas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam
<shadeslayer> ah yes, the Catalan team is approved
<shadeslayer> so they can also ask for CD's
<afiestas> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu.cat
<shadeslayer> or in the case of Quantal, DVD's
<afiestas> in this case I need the galicians
<afiestas> but they are oficial as well
<afiestas> so np
<afiestas> oh wait
<afiestas> dunno if they are official, are they?
<afiestas> shadeslayer: meh galicians are not approved
<afiestas> so, I will have to ask the catalans to ask cd's and send them to the opposite part of spain?
<shadeslayer> afiestas: maybe, plus, I'm not sure if Canonical entertains requests for flavors
<shadeslayer> they could just send you a mix of flavors
<shadeslayer> I always asked Riddell for CD's when he was at Canonical :)
<afiestas> there was a time where getting cd's from distros was easy
<afiestas> ._.
<afiestas> opensuse said no
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> heh wat
<afiestas> kubuntu seems that will be impossible
<afiestas> my answer is: fuck you all i won't promote you
<afiestas> xD
<afiestas> I mean, if I want cd's is to do promotion of you all 
<afiestas> (aaah that seemed like a rant but it is not)
<afiestas> ._. I meant I'm not the one interested on having cd's xd
<shadeslayer> well ... Riddell should be able to point out the right person to ask for DVD's :)
<afiestas> shadeslayer: thx !
<shadeslayer> heh
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-11
 * jussi spams shadeslayer with more bugmail :D
<shadeslayer> yah, saw that
<shadeslayer> pft, users I tell you ....
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> shadeslayer: we just make your job hard :P
<shadeslayer> :'(
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> this plasma note taking app is awesome, but does not store to akonadi
<shadeslayer> the one that does store to akonadi sucks
<shadeslayer> time to fix0r
<ScottK> Riddell: We might want to think about spending some Kubuntu money on CD's/DVD's or whatever.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You say that like storing to akonadi is a good thing.
<ScottK> AFAICT it's a cool toy for developers but total suck for users.
<ScottK> In comparison to it's predecessors it combines the features of being both slower and less reliable.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I'm not going to remove the one that stores to text files, instead, I'll just improve the one that stores to akonadi
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> and the advantage of storing to akonadi is that I can write a akonadi evernote thing and sync stuff :P
<shadeslayer> I usually take notes on my phone, so that's a reall useful feature for me
<shadeslayer> *really
<jussi> shadeslayer: did oyu see my question from yesterday? 
<shadeslayer> jussi: did you see my reply? :D
<jussi> oh damn, I missed that :P
<jussi> shadeslayer: however, I have 0.5.1 
<shadeslayer> jussi: the only thing you need to worry about is the auth-handler being upgraded
<shadeslayer> best to just pin that now that you have 0.5.1
<jussi> shadeslayer: will your fixes hit the telepathy ppa soonish? 
<shadeslayer> 0.6 release is sometime in fall
<shadeslayer> so yeah, it'll get into ktp master in a couple of days/ a week
<jussi> ok
<jussi> good
<shadeslayer> then will come with 0.6 :)
<jussi> it works now, so Im leaving it as it is :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/10/09/us-britain-scotland-independence-idUSBRE8981F120121009
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I know, it's a fairly big story here :)
<shadeslayer> yeah, guessed as much :D
 * shadeslayer is trying to figure out RTL support for ktp
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that article is pretty biased in its language, it's obviously just using language from the UK government
<shadeslayer> heh :D
<Riddell> ScottK: having some published DVDs would be nice but it takes someone to look into how to do that which is probably quite time consuming and posting them out is pretty time consuming too
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [961263] notify-osd should autostart on session (or improve logic on when deciding to autostart itse... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/961263 (by Albert Astals Cid)
<tsdgeos> what's the command to know which packaging branch a package has?
<Riddell> bzr info  if it is a bazaar branch, otherwise I don't think there is one
<tsdgeos> apt-cache showsrc and the  Vcs- fields
<tsdgeos> just that this can be wrong
<tsdgeos> so yeah, there's none
<tsdgeos> Riddell: if i had a branch i did not know to know the branch :D
<tsdgeos> i'd be in it already ;-)
<Riddell> good point
<Riddell> ScottK: mm, this owncloud update is tricky
<Riddell> either lots of packages need backporting for it (I counted 15 then gave up)
<Riddell> or modify it to ship all the 3rdparty modules which makes security updates dependent on updates of owncloud package
<Riddell> ScottK: do you know the view of backports team on that sort of backport?
<Riddell> (another blocker is the minified javascript which isn't in preferred modifiable form)
<ScottK> If the other packages have rdepends they need testing.
<ScottK> Assuming they work, block backports are fine.
<Riddell> I really don't want to do that for >15 different packages
<Riddell> I can't help feeling this would be better in the extra archive thingy so it can be updated whenever it needs it
<ScottK> It's starting to seem that way.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see my ping on -release?
<soee> after last updates something went wrong i think and some packages were not configured
<soee> now when i try to do updates from terminal i have message to use: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<soee> but it stops on update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-17-generic
<soee> end after some time i have message thar error ocured when processing initramfs-tools
<soee> and suggestions ?
<ScottK> You aren't out of room in /boot are you?
<soee> ?
<ScottK> pastebin me the ouput of df -h.
<soee> crap
<soee> space available 0
<BarkingFish> Any devs around who can help with something real quick?  
<BarkingFish> I don't know who needs to do what, but build 16 of firefox needs to be pulled from (K)ubuntu mirrors.
<BarkingFish> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19909106
<maco> ScottK: still an archive admin?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> soee: That's your problem.
<maco> can upgrades be disappeared? or does a 16~really15 need to be uploaded?
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, why does it need to be pulled?
<maco> BluesKaj: see the link, big security vulnerability. mozilla pulled it already
<BarkingFish> see the link underneath it
<BluesKaj> oh great i upgraded to FF16 this morning 
<ScottK> BarkingFish: I pinged the security team to make sure they're aware.
<ScottK> We've just published 16.0.1, so we're OK.
<BarkingFish> thanks ScottK 
<ScottK> maco: Already fixed.
<maco> fancy
<BarkingFish> ScottK, can I just confirm with you the correct version number for FF16 as I see it in Apper?  I have 16.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<BarkingFish> is that the right version to be installing?
<maco> BluesKaj: no
<maco> on quantal its 16.0.1+build....
<maco> i think it's still building on precise
<BarkingFish> I'm not on Quantal yet
<maco> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox
<BarkingFish> That's what's showing in Apper for me at the moment- is that wrong?
<maco> that's what's currently available because as scott said "just"
<maco> the "just" published it
<maco> meaning the build servers are still churning
<ScottK> BarkingFish: You want  16.0.1 something.
<maco> give it an hour or so
<maco> then apt-get update and look again
<BarkingFish> ah, ok then. I'll drop that one from the updates for now then, and just fix everything else :)
<BarkingFish> will the menu and locale packages need rebuilding too?
<ScottK> I'm guessing the new one for precise will start hitting mirrors in ~45 minutes.
<BluesKaj> ok FF 16.01 installing as we speak 
<ScottK> Here too.
<ScottK> (on quantal)
<BluesKaj> yup quantal 
<BarkingFish> ok then, I'll leave it for a while and drop back for it in a bit.
<BarkingFish> back in a bit
<soee> ScottK, can you take a look: http://pastebin.com/HgVjH7Av
<soee> what space should i recover ?
<ScottK> You've got available space on all those partitions.
<ScottK> Sometimes /boot is a separate partition and it ends up too small.
<soee> yeah i can fix my problem
<soee> *cant
<soee> http://pastebin.com/SEPK1eeq
<soee> and it stops
<ScottK> OK.  Nothing Kubuntu specific there.  I"d ask in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-kernel.
<Quintasan> NEPOMUK MOVES FROM STRIGI?
<Quintasan> THERE IS HOPE!
<vHanda> uhh, I still haven't made the official anouncement :P
<vHanda> so, shh
 * Quintasan hides
<vHanda> I still need to move the plugins to a new repo and do some other minor stuff
<Quintasan> vHanda: kde-packagers isn't official enough? :P
<vHanda> then I'm going to make everyone write plugins
<BluesKaj> and who cares , certainly not me :)
<vHanda> well, to be, planetkde is more official
<vHanda> cause it reaches the users
<vHanda> *to me
 * Quintasan writes a one-line post to planet
<Quintasan> Oops.
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> vHanda: I expect performance improvements :P
<vHanda> so do I ;/
<BluesKaj> most home users who don't work from home don't need nepomuk
<vHanda> the feeder is faster, but virtuoso still consumes very high cpu while indexing
<Quintasan> So far I have been turning it off just because it wasn't fast enough for me after it was done indexing
<ScottK> As long as you do the plugins for ffmpeg/libav, I think it'll we good.
<vHanda> I was thinking of moving to gstreamer after all the hassel
<ScottK> Virtuoso could stand being less CPU intensive though.
<Quintasan> Holy crap, I'm so confused about this damn uni
<ScottK> phonon
<Quintasan> Materials scattered throught over 9000 pages.
<Quintasan> God knows where to look for what
<Riddell> hola
<Quintasan> Riddell: \o
<Riddell> Quintasan: kde-packagers is hidden
<Riddell> so you could claim it's a secret cabal for not for public knowledge
<Riddell> vHanda: which library from ffmpeg does it need built against?
<vHanda> the same ones strigi requires
<vHanda> I have a macro_find_optional(FFmpeg)
<vHanda> in my top level cmakelists
<vHanda> I'm using libavutil libavformat and libavcodec
<BluesKaj> why is ffmpeg being wrapped in avconv ...it seems to do the same work 
<Riddell> the project forked
<BluesKaj> there's nothing wrong with ffmpeg ..except the deprecated message pops up every time i use it
<Riddell> vHanda: mm we build strigi without ffmpeg
<vHanda> :O
<vHanda> anyway, I'll try to find someone to port it to gstreamer
<vHanda> or I'll do it myself
<vHanda> that would be better, right?
<Riddell> yeah that would work nicer
<vHanda> Riddell: also, separate repo, right?
<vHanda> no one finally answered my question
<Riddell> vHanda: what qustion?  what about a separate repo?
<vHanda> should these extractor plugins be in a separate git repo?
<vHanda> or is it okay if they remain in nepomuk-core
<Riddell> I don't think it matters
<vHanda> Are you sure?
<Riddell> as long as they can be turned on and off at build time and at runtime I don't see why it would
<vHanda> so I didn't have to start that long thread! :O
<vHanda> I'll confirm with other distributions as well
<Riddell> well it's just source code, as long as it's GPL2+ nobody will care
<vHanda> it is
<vHanda> and people did care, that is why this whole issue came up
<Riddell> and as long as compiling against ffmpeg or anything is optional that's ok
<vHanda> How will you ship it?
<vHanda> In one package or multiple?
<Riddell> if it compiles against ffmpeg we can't have that one the CD
<Riddell> so it'll need to be in a separate binary package and then prompted to install it later (like we do with mp3 codecs)
<vHanda> taglib/poppler/exiv2/others?
<vHanda> ah
<Riddell> but i guess fedora might want it separately if they don't even have ffmpeg in the same archive
<Riddell> taglib/poppler/exiv2 should be all good
<vHanda> opensuse also wanted it separately
<vHanda> arch linux guys are awesome. They don't care :D
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1065096] Certain keyboard shortcuts disappear between 4.9.1 and 4.9.2 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1065096 (by Peder Chr. Nørgaard)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-12
<mparillo> Did the Ubuntu webadmins agree to update http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour/
<mparillo> It looks like a place holder page to me.
<Riddell> mparillo: hum, spooky
<ScottK> Please start testing.
<mparillo> Our spooky day is Halloween,the last day of October, right before the Solemnity of All Saints, but seriously, I wondered if that was a prep step for them to re-do the page.
<shadeslayer> hmph, ktorrent with precise is fairly annoying
<shadeslayer> clicking on stop makes ktorrent hang forever >.>
<shadeslayer> Will probably hunt down a patch and SRU later on
<Riddell> shadeslayer: time to upgrade to quantal!
<Riddell> we're just needing some testers right about now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the X stack on quantal does not agree with me
<shadeslayer> which is why I rolled back to precise
 * shadeslayer can test in a kvm
<shadeslayer> with vncviewer
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hum that's quite worrying, what about you does it not agree with?
<Riddell> gosh there's a second jonathan thomas, how confusing https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/quantal-changes/2012-October/011348.html
<Riddell> http://blogs.kde.org/2012/10/12/kubuntu-quantal-final-testers-needed
<shadeslayer> hmph
<shadeslayer> Riddell: qapt installer prompts me to install flash but then says flashplugin-installer cannot be found
<shadeslayer> so I guess it should ideally add the required sources and then proceed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: on an installed system?
<shadeslayer> live
<Riddell> mm, live won't have multiverse
<shadeslayer> funny how this is the first time I actually clicked install in that prompt and find out it doesn't work
<Riddell> I used to have that turned off for live images but I guess jon got it reenabled at some point
<Riddell> do report a bug then poke jon :)
<shadeslayer> aye aye captain
<shadeslayer> Not to mention that defaults button on amarok just looks silly
<Riddell> default's button?
<shadeslayer> start amarok for the first time, it asks you to set your country, there's a defaults button down left
<Riddell> I hate that first run dialogue
<Riddell> what do you even set it to, india isn't on the list is it?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> I don't like it either, but I don't have a better idea on how to present it to the user tbh
<Riddell> wait until the user uses the amazon shop
<shadeslayer> Riddell: should I just report that flash  bug against muon?
<shadeslayer> hm, qapt provides qapt-batch, so I guess that seems more appropriate
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw Martin Sandsmark bought up a very valid point a couple of days ago, when we prompt the user to install mp3 codecs via the installer or the qapt-batch prompt, are we not commiting contributory infringement?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not as much as canonical for distributing the mp3 codecs in the first place
<Riddell> but they've had their lawyers look over it and decided it's worth the risk this way
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bug 1065930
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1065930 in qapt (Ubuntu) "Prompt to install stuff like flash should be disabled on the live-cd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065930
<Riddell> ug, there's a visual bug in ubiquity
<Riddell> <small> in the strings
<xnox> =(
<xnox> Riddell: screenshot?
<Riddell> xnox: will take some mins, I'm checking out another bug
<Riddell> xnox: will take some mins, I'm checking out another bug
<xnox> ok
<Riddell> xnox: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubiquity2.png
<xnox> Riddell: I actually never saw qt interface in action. Looks nice =)
<Riddell> "The authenticity of host 'bazaar.launchpad.net (91.189.95.84)' can't be established" hmm, has launchpad been hacked?
 * xnox didn't see that.
<xnox> Riddell: well those strings are qt specific. and the <small> is in the debconf template.
<xnox> imho the debconf template should not have formatting strings (since the whole message is wrapped)
<xnox> and you should wrap small around it with attributes or in the code.
<xnox> such that translators don't make mistakes.
<xnox> and those two strings are qt specific =)
 * xnox thought gtk string formatting slipped into generic strings
<Riddell> mm, it's that change from pkt, bother
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1065956] package libqt4-svg 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: cannot remo... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1065956 (by Patrick Grace)
<jussi> Mamarok: or markey PING
<Mamarok> jussi: pong
<jussi> Mamarok: PM
<Mamarok> jussi: OK
<stefan`> hi guys, just saw jr's post on "testers needed"
<stefan`> i'm running 12.10 since a while and like it very much
<stefan`> however this bug bothers me since a couple of days:
<stefan`> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1061073
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061073 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<apachelogger> what I like best is how you cannot turn off your touchpad while typing
<apachelogger> it's hours of fun I tell ya
<apachelogger> stefan`: seeing that too
<apachelogger> not the slowness, but the corruption
<stefan`> apachelogger: yes, the touchpad thing is great, too
<stefan`> apachelogger: it seems window-moving is not slow, also kwin has 60fps when doing nothing
<stefan`> apachelogger: however, "present windows" is slow, for example
<apachelogger> ah, I never use that
<apachelogger> oh, the touchpad thing is written in python
<apachelogger> now I am surprised
<Riddell> stefan`: I fear mesa isn't our area so that'll need the ubuntu x people to look into
<Riddell> nasty to get that sort of bug last minute
<stefan`> Riddell: do you think this effects kubuntu/kwin only
<stefan`> Riddell: in other words - how high is the motivation there to fix it?
<Riddell> impossible to tell without testing
<Riddell> I don't have the problem so it's probably graphics card specific to some extent
<apachelogger> I do wonder why it did not appear earlier though
<apachelogger> afiestas: btw http://mentors.debian.net/package/ktouchpadenabler
<stefan`> apachelogger: i think i first saw it after the upgrade to mesa 9.0
<apachelogger> stefan`: that was more than a month ago?
<afiestas> apachelogger: :33
<stefan`> apachelogger: no - there was a recent update which was not based on a git checkout but a real upstream release
<apachelogger> I wonder how that could have broken things so nicely though
<stefan`> apachelogger: i don't even know where i could look to see that something is broken
<stefan`> apachelogger: other than Xorg.log and my screen, that is :D
<Riddell> stefan`: yeah that's why is needs a knowledgeable X person like tjaarlton
<stefan`> Riddell: it seems the bug-report gets little attention, though ;)
<shadeslayer> !find gtk.h
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-gtkchamplain-0.12, gtk2hs-buildtools
<ScottK> Maybe I need to give my Intel netbook to mgraesslin again.
<mparillo> Question on testing: I assume you are talking about the testing the release candidate? I am on a daily build and accept all updates, but w should we should grab a fresh ISO fromL http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds after they are done rebuilding?
<mparillo> Right now the font is strike-through.
<smartboyhw> mparillo, yes
<smartboyhw> mparillo, that is called ISO testing, to test the newest ISO (aka the ISO after rebuild)
<mparillo> smartboyhw: Thank you.
<ScottK> Has anyone else had trouble with quassel-client sucking up CPU when you switch between channels with a bit of backlog in Quantal?
<genii-around> ScottK: A little. I'm using the git version though atm
<ScottK> Sput: ^^^
<Noskcaj>  where do i file the following bugs: release notes link wrong, encript HDD button, timezone detect says adelade but shows sydney info
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ ubiquity, I believe.
<xnox> release notes link is know and being worked on.
<xnox> cannot parse the rest.
<xnox> ScottK: yes, I have. I am no switching to an IRC bouncer & regular clients.
<Noskcaj> xnox: it took me to the kubuntu news page
<xnox> ScottK: znc is my current choice.
<xnox> Noskcaj: I told you that the link is being fixed, it's a server-side redirect.
<Noskcaj> xnox: ok
<xnox> Noskcaj: the installer actually goes to the right page, it's the release notes that are not up on the website yet.
<Noskcaj> xnox: understood, so thats not a bug
<xnox> Noskcaj: yes, it is a bug. open against the website-content project.
<Noskcaj> xnox: will do
<xnox> Noskcaj: no. the bug is already opened and tracked.
<xnox> Noskcaj: don't open duplicates =)
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> what is the number?
 * micahg apologizes for not getting calligra enhances properly setup in debian/rules...
<shumski> may i ask here about project neon?
<ScottK> shumski: Yes.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^ yofel_?
<shumski> ScottK: ok, just wanted to ask could it be possible to switch kdelibs to 4.10 branch?
<yofel_> shumski: looking
<shumski> yofel_: ok  :-). also, any particular reason kdelibs are built against gamin, since the one in the archive isn't?
<yofel_> a) gamin is in universe b) ... can't remember
<yofel_> iirc the archive package just uses inotify, so I'm not sure if it's even needed
<yofel> shumski: kdelibs switched, the import will take a while though
<shumski> yofel: cool, tnx ;-). about gamin - if kdelibs is built against it, then the modules also are 'hardcoded' with it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what section this can belong to https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/nepomuk-metadata-extractor
<shumski> phoenix_firebrd: that would also require some aditional packages (for the extractors to work)
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: like?
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: so what section can it belong to?
<shumski> phoenix_firebrd: like python plugins - musicbrainz, imdb and tvdb one
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: I have added those in the control file
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: "kde" in general I would say, I don't think anything else uses nepomuk
<shumski> phoenix_firebrd: i mean, it builds without them, but it's useless if one doesn't have them
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i tried KDE, failed, casesensitive?
<yofel> should be 'kde' casesensitive
<yofel> IIRC
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok i will try that
<yofel> shumski: the only reference I find on inotify versus FAM is the note in cmakelists.txt that inotify doesn't support NFS 
<yofel> but I guess nobody really uses that here
<shumski> yofel: i would guess. gamin is dropped almost everywhere (i mean on a distro packaging level)
 * yofel drops it
<shumski> :-)
 * yofel makes a note to add the inotify limit setting from the archive to neon as well
<shumski> since i already bugging you, are XDG_DATA_HOME and XDG_CONFIG_HOME exportet in project-neon session? so akonadi and qt don't confict wth the 'official' ones? didn't check in a while, and last time i did, they whern't
<yofel> shumski: yes, see http://paste.kde.org/567776/ line 43ff
<shumski> yofel: great! had some troubles in the past (oxygen), so i'm asking is it safe to fire up regular kubuntu session. should be then :-)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: kde as section works
<shumski> phoenix_firebrd: so you are packaging this officialy, or? :-)
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: no :) just learning
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: officially soon :D
<shumski> phoenix_firebrd: ok :-) 
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: yofel is my mentor
<shumski> phoenix_firebrd: then i'm wondering about what you said that you have added plugins to control file? what did you mean with that? to depends? you've packaged them also?
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: Ya I have added that as depends
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: the plugins are in ubuntu repos
<shumski> phoenix_firebrd: so you're using the metadataexrtactor? had some massive mem leaks with it
<shumski> like 43 instances of it loaded on login :D
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: :)
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: no mem , afaik
<shumski> some 800MB consumed. earlier it worked fine
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: works good, you need bangarang from master for the cover to be displayed properly
<shumski> phoenix_firebrd: seen some commits in the last days, maybe that's resolved. 
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: is it? here it seeks to be file,  but virtuso takes a lot of cpu while bangarang gets the cover
<shumski> phoenix_firebrd: yeah bangarang's great, altough still doesn't cut it for me with videos
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: the last commit is a fix to some text ascii problem
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: we need some kio for movie
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: tvnamer is good
<shumski> phoenix_firebrd: trueg's tvshow works ok
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: ok?
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: you want something like the xbmc's?
<shumski> phoenix_firebrd: well, i no longer have that kind of collection i used to have, so don't need something like that
<phoenix_firebrd> oh, no movies?
<shumski> phoenix_firebrd: could be my issue's are cause i use the the newindexer branch. yeah, not that much movies
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: nepomuk developer?
<shumski> phoenix_firebrd: who? me? noooo
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: ok
<shumski> phoenix_firebrd: just wanted to try cause we gonna get rid off strigi :-)
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: I was not aware of that, really? that would be great. how is the new one?
<shumski> phoenix_firebrd: currently, cpu usage is a little higher that the old one, but IO is noticabely better
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: stablility?
<shumski> phoenix_firebrd: ok, for a branch. still isn't merged to master. browse september and october nepomuk ML archives for details
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: ok
<shumski> phoenix_firebrd: indexing is done in 2 stages. 1st collects the mimetype info, and runs untils it scans everything, and the 2nd one runs when the system's on idle. that one is indexing in more detail
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: in the new one?
<shumski> phoenix_firebrd: yes, in the new 'strigiless' fileindexer
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: wow, thats cool, this was everyones wish
<shumski> phoenix_firebrd: :-) yup. but better ask vHanda about details. there are still some things to resolve, but hopefully we're gonna have strigi depracated with 4.10
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: ya, finally, smooth after startup :)
<shumski> phoenix_firebrd: oh, i still have virtuoso gonne wild with it on startup. but there's still quite some time until the final release
<phoenix_firebrd> shumski: ya. I am having a build issue in launchapad, says "Missing build dependencies: kde4-config" should i add dependency ppa to my ppa?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: do i have to add a dependency ppa for KDE4  and kde4-config ?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: got it
<mparillo> If you have some success testing the ISO, but not for one of the official test cases (in my case as a VMWare guest a Win7 host), is it still worth adding your success to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds/25638/testcases
<mparillo> Or only open launchpad bugs on failure?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-13
<ScottK> Sput: Differnt system with a fresh install and I still have the problem.  I think it's definitely real.
<ScottK> afiestas: Why does the bluedevil systray icon stay visible when bluetooth is off now?  I have this problem on two machines.  I hope this is not on purpose.
<afiestas> ScottK: deine off
<afiestas> *define off
<ScottK> When I right click on the systray icon and tell it to turn bluetooth off.
<ScottK> BTW, I am in an airplane at 30K feet, so I'm a bit laggy.
<ScottK> afiestas: ^^^
<afiestas> ScottK: that's never been like that
<afiestas> I mean, it will still be there because you want to be able to quickly enable it when needed
<afiestas> so if you disable it "software wise" then it stays
<ScottK> Shouldn't it autohide?
<afiestas> ScottK: nope, it should autohide when hardware switch is set to off
<ScottK> Weird.
<ScottK> I guess something turned it on on my computer then because this suddenly appeared.
<ScottK> (a day or so ago)
<ScottK> Roughly coincident with the last bluedevil upload.
<afiestas> nothing has been changed there
<afiestas> for ages actually, thing is
<ScottK> K
<afiestas> "If you disable it via the interface, it remains so it can be enabled via interface"
<ScottK> Thanks.
<afiestas> "If you disable it via hardware, then you will need hardware to enable it interface is not needed"
<ScottK> Right, but it can be hidden, but available.
<ScottK> That's two clicks instead of one, but hey, you turned it off.  Shouldn't the systray be decluttered?
<afiestas> it may, I'm no usability expert
<afiestas> ther eis no plasma policy about this
<afiestas> Battery behaves like that because sebas wanted it that way
<afiestas> that's sebas decisions, not plasma
<ScottK> I think it's smart.
<ScottK> When agateau did messaging menu for Canonical he took the same approach.  If no apps are running that need it, it hides.
<ScottK> I think the less clutter in the systray the better.
<afiestas> apps != system stuff
<ScottK> True
<afiestas> I haven't get used to the autohiding thing, many kde developres neither
<ScottK> The printer widgets that both Riddell and dantti did also autohide when no printing is going on.
<afiestas> yet we aren't the best users to test it
<afiestas> but anywya I'm unsure
<afiestas> and you have 0 interaction to "hide it"
<afiestas> I mean, you don't have interaction with printing unless you are printing something
<ScottK> If one want it different, it can be configuried.
<afiestas> that's not the case with the battery plasmoid or the bt
<ScottK> I don't have interaction with BT unless I want to do something with it.
<afiestas> well, I'm not going to change it unless some usability checks ar edone
<ScottK> OK.
<afiestas> personally I don't care much, so I need somebody to tell me to
<ScottK> Not sure how to go about that.
<afiestas> and in theory, bt systray will die by default
<ScottK> Not sure what you mean by that?
<afiestas> it won't be added by default to the systray
<afiestas> you don't need to
<afiestas> ho wmany times do you use it? the only common task performed in the tray is sending files
<afiestas> and to do that you have Dolphin which works way better
<afiestas> so b de
<afiestas> so by default it will be hidden (not executed), and an option will be added to put it there again
<afiestas> since it might be useful for some workflows involving many BT devices connections
<ScottK> I'm finding it there by default now though, so I'm confused.
<ScottK> (there = not hidden)
<ScottK> I virtually never use it, which is why I like the idea of it auto hidden.
<afiestas> yep
<afiestas> it is still there
<afiestas> but I plan to remove it
<afiestas> 'm kinda sleepy (4:15 AM here)
<afiestas> I wanted to say 
<afiestas> "Anyway it is going to be removed so we shouldn't worry too much about having it or not in the systray"
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> That makes sense.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> I was wondering if you were up early or late.
<ScottK> (was suprised to get an immediate reply from you)
<ScottK> For everyone: New Kubuntu builds are up, so please test.
<Noskcaj> can anyone testing kubuntu(especially in NSW) keep an eye out for these two bugs 1066225 and 1066223
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066225 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encript home folder needs to be checkbox not radio button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066225
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066223 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kde ubiquity detects Sydney timezone but says Adelaide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066223
<shadeslayer> Noskcaj: can you add them to the QA tracker
<shadeslayer> ( if you've not done it already )
<shadeslayer> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds/25717/testcases
<Noskcaj> shadeslayer: i am running lvm + encription now and will and them with that
<shadeslayer> what 
<Noskcaj> as i do mostly testing stuff
<Noskcaj> kubuntu lvm + encription AMD64
<shadeslayer> wheeee
<shadeslayer> Riddell: UK Visa granted \o/
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<shadeslayer> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey shadeslayer
<ScottK> Riddell: Please have a look at Bug #1066378 when you have a moment.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066378 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Unable to make secure wireless connection during live session with plasma-netbook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066378
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1066378] Unable to make secure wireless connection during live session with plasma-netbook @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066378 (by Scott Kitterman)
<ScottK> Sput: It's the same on 32 or 64 bit, fwiw.
<Riddell> ScottK: hum, no immediate ideas on that one
<ScottK> Didn't you do something so kdewallet wasn't used in the live session?
<Riddell> rm -f /root/usr/share/kde4/services/kwalletd.desktop
<Riddell> is in casper
<Riddell> but that's the same for desktop and netbook
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> So then maybe netbook handles lack of the wallet differently.
<TeLLuS> Hmm, Radeon 9200 Pro is not working as good as it did before. I get CPU hangs, could be HW related, will try the N.. GPUbrand.  Installed a todays daily Kubuntu Desktop i386, Install (entire disk), Swedish translation from USB. Saw a few missing translation like he first one. It said Thank you for choosing Kubuntu 12.10. instead.
<Riddell> ScottK: netbook live can connect to my wifi with password
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<ScottK> I had it fail on two different APs.
<ScottK> TeLLuS: For your Radeon issues, #ubuntu-x is generally a better channel.
<TeLLuS> Also I reacted from what it said that it was easy to install Firefox or Chrome.  But I have not seen a generic browser selector, only the Firefox installer.
<Riddell> TeLLuS: well Muon makes it easy to install anything :)
<Noskcaj> just wanting to bring to your attention bug 1066225 as most of you wont be affected by it but end users will be confused
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066225 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encript home folder needs to be checkbox not radio button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066225
<Riddell> TeLLuS: grep says there's no string "Thank you for choosing" in ubiquity, so it might be from d-i (or maybe you're reporting it wrongly confusing my grep)
<Riddell> Noskcaj: not something that can be fixed at this stage in the release I'm afraid
<Riddell> but patch for r-series welcome :)
<Noskcaj> i didnt think it would
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm not convinced what Noskcaj is proposing would be an improvement.
<ScottK> I still don't understand what he thinks is wrong with the way it is now.
<Noskcaj> ScottK: for people who no what their doing like you its not a problem but for most end users it is
<Noskcaj> scottk have a look at the normal ubuntu equivelant 
<ScottK> I think it might be useful to add text that says encrypt and require password, not just encrypt, but I don't see why making it a checkbox is desirable.
<Noskcaj> http://doztech.net/wp-content/uploads/images/2f47433e2d3d_11F52/Install-Ubuntu-12.04-on-a-Mac-using-VirtualBox--21.png
<yofel> Riddell: the "Thank you for choosing" string is in the slideshow IIRC
<Noskcaj> then if that is not wanted it needs rewprding
<Riddell> yofel: ah I see
<yofel> needs to be re-translated every release as it has the version number in it
<Noskcaj> *rewording
<ScottK> OK.  Now that I see it, I agree that's clearer.
<ScottK> As Riddell said, patch welcome for "R".
<Noskcaj> if only i knew how to code this stuff
<ScottK> If you got the source and looked, you could figure it out.
<ScottK> Making changes in the U/I using kdevelop doesn't really require programming skills.
<Noskcaj> ok, i will look into it later
<TeLLuS> Riddell: I'll send you a picture to jr@jr...
<Riddell> TeLLuS: yep, it's untranslated https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu/sv/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=thank+you+for
<ScottK> Is the German word for "Installation" installation?
<ScottK> apachelogger should know.
<ScottK> Riddell: Here's an even odder factor: Live session in German, I can connect.
<yofel> ScottK: Installation is the same in german, right
<TeLLuS> Riddell: Thanks for pointing me to that page. I have made a suggestion.
<skaet> ScottK, Riddell -  have created https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-r-flavor-kubuntu for the Kubuntu team to use to group blueprints under of interest to the Kubuntu project as they get created/discovered. ;)
<ScottK> yofel: thanks
<Riddell> thanks skaet 
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-14
<YuriyVidineev> Hi! Looks like I found bug in up-to-date Kubuntu 12.10 on my new Lenovo ThinkPad T530. After suspend it lost sound at all. After reboot it's ok. After some googling I found some similar already fixed bugs. Sould I create a new bug and where? Thank you. Sorry for my English
<ScottK> YuriyVidineev: File a new bug using "ubuntu-bug audio" in a terminal window.
<YuriyVidineev> Thank you! Done :)
<YuriyVidineev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1066437
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066437 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "On Lenovo ThinkPad T530 speakers not working after suspend" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> Riddell:  ScottK: why the checkbox bug can  not be an opportunity respin target for Kubuntu?
<Riddell> xnox: it's arguably not a bug (it's a usability issue) and there's no fix yet?
<Riddell> oh UI freeze is another reason
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<xnox> Riddell: ok, good point ;-)
<Quintasan_> \o
<Riddell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MrIxH6DToXQ# about to jump for those not watching
<skaet> Riddell,   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseManifest <- can you please add the "Sign off date" for the ones we will be trying for for 12.10.   There's some stale image references in there for Kubuntu I think,  and I want to get the list cleaned up before monday.
<Riddell> oh I suppose I can't be distracted by space jumps any longer :)
 * ScottK pokes at people to do ISO testing ...
<yofel> well, so he came down from space safe, back to work ^^
<Quintasan> Yeah
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'm on it.
 * yofel does the upgrade tests
<yofel> will do some iso's in KVM later as time permits
<yofel> am I the only one that finds the "encrypt home directory" choice useless if you're already using encrypted LVM?
<yofel> haven't yet tested what happens if you use both
<xnox> yofel: it's two different encryption technologies.
<xnox> yofel: one is per-user, the other one is per-machine.
<yofel> ok, that makes sense then, thanks
<xnox> yofel: one might want to encrypt whole machine, but also individual users (to prevent alice seeing bobs files, even if both have root)
<yofel> true
<xnox> yofel: but there is a bug open to de-emphasise encrypting home directory ;-) if full disk encryption was selected =)
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> rekonq isn't supposed to open .deb files in Ark, right?
<Riddell> yofel: I would think not but I'm drawing a blank on what replaces gdebi
<yofel> qapt-deb-installer
<yofel> that's what dolphin opens, but rekonq opens the ar-archive in Ark
<yofel> ark-kpart that is
<Riddell> oh foo, some settings saying embedded takes precedence over non-embedded
<Quintasan> That's why I sometimes hate software.
<Quintasan> User clicks a deb pacakge
<Quintasan> BETTER OPEN IT WITH ARK
<yofel> how I got to this:
<yofel> open rekonq -> open google -> window tells me to install chrome -> click on it -> download it -> click 'open' -> ark opens
<yofel> also, saving the file tried to save it in /, not $HOME/Downloads. Let's see if this happens on every install
<Riddell> mm, that's surprising
<Quintasan> GOD DAMN IT
<Quintasan> Christ, the installer is either bugged or I'm doing something wrong
<Quintasan> It tries to download files despite having no internet connection
<Quintasan> I blame VirtualBox
<yofel> lol?
<yofel> was upgrading my desktop:
<yofel> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault.
<yofel> apport of cause didn't notice that
<yofel> *course
<yofel> [ 5217.185838] dpkg[23487]: segfault at 4401f8 ip 00007f5a85fa0101 sp 00007fffd818f8c8 error 4 in libc-2.15.so[7f5a85f17000+1b5000]
<Riddell> yofel: erk
<yofel> Riddell: nvm, damaged RAM-DIMM
<Riddell> yofel: erk to that too, how did you find that out?
<yofel> memtest
<yofel> I ran that after I had apt segfaulting as well, which got fixed by dropping the disk cache
<afiestas> Riddell: apachelogger fixed the bug
<afiestas> going to do a reviewboard now, and you can test it  and add the patch as well
<afiestas> if we are on time for the releas
<afiestas> e
<Riddell> afiestas: the suspend on close bug?
<afiestas> yes
<afiestas> Riddell: yes
<afiestas> gare go, will send patch to kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> apachelogger: probably a SRU by now, want to do it or shall I?
 * apachelogger did not fix it :P
<apachelogger> that is to say I do not have teh patch ;)
<apachelogger> but I can SRU once I have it
<Quintasan> Riddell: amd64 and i386 Desktop installs using entire disk went fine here. I will try manual partitioning amd64 tomorrow on my machine and i386 in kvm
<Riddell> Quintasan: lovely thanks
<Riddell> hi Evpok_ 
 * Quintasan sets up an evil plan to recruit his flatmate into testing
<Evpok_> Riddell: Hi :)
<afiestas> apachelogger: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/106859/
<apachelogger> "it is architecturally wrong to have an interdependence"
<apachelogger> afiestas: why no toDisk, ToRam for upgradeProfilesv2?
<afiestas> apachelogger: is it using it?
<apachelogger> no
<afiestas> I did a few attemps so maybe I forgot to implement the last one
<afiestas> then that's why no toDisk toRam
<afiestas> because it doesn't need it
<apachelogger> my point is that either you should comment that or introduce them and Q_UNUSED them :P
<apachelogger> otherwise one would have to read the function to see that the args are not necessary
<yofel> can it be that the 'Live (netboot)' testcase is supposed to be 'Live (netbook)' ?
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> yofel: very much so
<apachelogger> what with not having a netboot live setup :P
<yofel> well yeah, that's what didn't make sense ^^
<apachelogger> don't ask silly questions then :P
<apachelogger> oh great, yet again I failed to go to bed at a time to catch the 8am lecture
<apachelogger> wohooo
<apachelogger> -.-
<ScottK> apachelogger: Are you saying you admit it's late?
<apachelogger> no, I am saying it is too late to go to bed and get up at 6
<ScottK> You should realize that the connection between when you go to bed and can you make it to the 8AM lecture is purely in your head.    You can make it.
<apachelogger> perfect time to do bug reading though
<apachelogger> ScottK: being there and being there are two different things ;)
<ScottK> Well sure.
<yofel> can someone else please do the 64bit upgrade test too? My KVM session now resulted in useless systems twice (stuff like konsole segfaulting in libkdeui.so.5 when opening it after searching for it in kickoff  etc.)
<yofel> the i386 upgrade went perfectly fine, so this is rather odd
<afiestas> apachelogger: they are necessari
<afiestas> >S
<afiestas> :s
<afiestas> they are not in v2, which doesn't hav emethods
<afiestas> *doesn't have arguments
<afiestas> i fit does,then I screwed the diff
<afiestas> apachelogger: it doesn't :s
 * apachelogger only understood v2 :S
<apachelogger> afiestas: read my comment on reviewboard :P
<ScottK> Riddell: I have a proposed release note for Bug #1066378.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066378 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "Unable to make secure wireless connection during live session with plasma-netbook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066378
<afiestas> apachelogger: that patch is a bugfix for 4.9.3, for master we will implement another (better, huge change) solution
<apachelogger> afiestas: ah, fair enough then
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-07
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> morning all
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you?
<Riddell> lordievader: I'm great thanks, had a fun weekend of driving a minibus which I've just got the licence for :)
<Riddell> now it's one week to go before release week, I think I need to look at what needs fixing
<lordievader> Nice, congratulations!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what needs fixing? :P (And can you sponsor some uploads for Ubuntu Studio please:P)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: plasma active needs fixing (or dropping)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what needs uploaded?  aren't you an ubuntu-studio dev with upload rights?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, NO
<smartboyhw> Actually, none of the actual Ubuntu Studio developers have upload rights
<smartboyhw> Riddell, -menu and -meta
<Riddell> that seems quite limiting
<smartboyhw> Riddell, erm, wait, I need to get out my bug list
<smartboyhw> Riddell, third and fourth-last items on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/index.html
<afiestas> Riddell: yesterday I did some changes in user-manager, it should be ready for release
<afiestas> can you check please that the "long top level tld" is working now? (email validation)
<afiestas> and that the password changing is still working with the new GUI?
<Riddell> afiestas: awesome thanks, will do shortly
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I guess for bug 1235964 you need to get an ack from a translator and a documentor?
<ubottu> bug 1235964 in ubuntustudio-menu (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] Please update ubuntustudio-menu to 0.18" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235964
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I do believe so....
<smartboyhw> Let us just wait
<smartboyhw> Er, need to do a SRU now
<Riddell> afiestas: funny domain names work, passwords change, but I'm still not convinced the avatar changing works
<afiestas> Riddell: if you restart the KCM, the avatar remains changed?
<afiestas> if yes, then what makes you think it is not working?
<Riddell> afiestas: no it doesn't, it goes blank
<afiestas> oks
<afiestas> can you upload the package so I can test it ?
<Riddell> yep...
<afiestas> make sure to use latest master 
<afiestas> you shouldn't see a "Change Password" button anymore
<Riddell> afiestas: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/tmp/user-manager/user-manager_0.0~git20131007-0ubuntu1~ppa1_amd64.deb
<afiestas> what is the last commit of that package?
<Riddell> commit 47cdaa53248573c69c0102cb8bf656313004167b
<Riddell> Author: Àlex Fiestas <afiestas@kde.org>
<Riddell> Date:   Mon Oct 7 00:56:20 2013 +0200
<Riddell> Maximum lenght of tld is 63 (DNS size limitation)
<afiestas> awesome
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<apachelogger> afiestas: oh, did you get my message regarding string freezing user-manager?
<apachelogger> there was a whole pile of strings that weren internationalized
<afiestas> apachelogger: shadeslayer told me abou tit
<apachelogger> ok
<afiestas> *it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer++
<afiestas> is all of it i18n ?
<afiestas> now I mean
<apachelogger> afiestas: yes
<afiestas> oks
<afiestas> will send an email to l10n today once I fix the Avatar bug in kubuntu
<afiestas> then just after freeze I will do a release
<apachelogger> afiestas++
<apachelogger> <3
<Mamarok> apachelogger: gah, have you seen bug 1236067?
<ubottu> bug 1236067 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Pulseaudio doesn't have a default profile set in Saucy beta 2" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236067
<Mamarok> I can't unset a profile, he asks me information I can't provide.
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, have you considered pavucontrol ?
<BluesKaj> some ppl even go as far as installing paman 
<shadeslayer> new akonadi release btw
<shadeslayer> but I can't find a tarbal
<shadeslayer> *tarball
<shadeslayer> kubotu: new version akonadi
<shadeslayer> kubotu: help
<kubotu> help topics: 10 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata, wordlist; 56 plugins: alias, autoop, autorejoin, bans, bar, botsnack, chanserv, debug, dns, eightball, excuse, factoids, googlefight, greed, greet, hangman, host, identica, insult, iplookup, karma, keywords, lart, map, markov, modes, newpackage, nickrecover, nickserv, note, poll, q, quote, reaction, remind, ri,
<kubotu> roshambo, rot, rss, salut, script, search, sed, seen, shiritori, spotify, time, topic, translator, tumblr, uno, urban, usermodes, wheeloffortune, wserver, youtube (help <topic> for more info)
<shadeslayer> kubotu: newversion akonadi 1.10.3
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1236394
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, bugfix release?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> can't find the tarball
<smartboyhw> ;o
<Riddell> oh boy
<shadeslayer> http://download.kde.org/stable/akonadi/src/akonadi-1.10.3-1.tar.bz2.mirrorlist
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> I'm just excited at a new akonadi release
<smartboyhw> lol
<shadeslayer> hehe
<BluesKaj> Riddell, oh yeah , akonadi :)
<apachelogger> Mamarok: I have, sounds weird though, would be a bug in pulseaudio I think
<apachelogger> Mamarok: i.e. phonon applications have no active control over the profile selection, that's entirely contained within pa
<BluesKaj> bloody pulse ...necessary evil 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: akonadi uploaded
<shadeslayer> will need approval
<shadeslayer> tested the mysql backend locally, works for me
<Riddell> lovely
<shadeslayer> Riddell: user manager is working for me btw ( avatar setting / unsetting )
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you check if you have permissions to write to ~/.face
<shadeslayer> and if ~/ is encrypted, then you won't see it in lightdm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes I do, and it contains the file I set this morning but when I load up user_manager it just shows the default icon
<shadeslayer> seems to work here
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you have a user avatar set in the other method?  I wonder if they're getting confised
<shadeslayer> Riddell: other method?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: system settings -> account details
<shadeslayer> ah yeah
<shadeslayer> that's right
<shadeslayer> afiestas: ^^
<shadeslayer> no avatar here as well
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no avatar where?
<afiestas> Riddell: I guess the old code needs to be ported
<shadeslayer> system settings -> account details
<shadeslayer> afiestas: IIRC it did read ~/.face
<afiestas> shadeslayer: if it does, then it is a file no? it should work
<afiestas> you saw it yourself, user-manager was creating the file
<shadeslayer> yep
<afiestas> I can't check this now but I will take a loko
<afiestas> *loko
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<afiestas> *look
<shadeslayer> afiestas: that kcm is reading ~/.face.icon
<shadeslayer> which is the old filename iirc
 * shadeslayer writes patch
<afiestas> shadeslayer: you will nbeed to move .face.icon to .face and chane the filetype (if itis not jpg or png)
<shadeslayer> how about I just read ~/.face first and fallback to ~/.face.icon
<afiestas> then user-manager/anything that uses accountservice won't be able to read it
<shadeslayer> we have too many ways to set the user avatar
<Riddell> I just deleted .face* and it doesn't create it again when I set it in user-manager
<shadeslayer> Riddell: right, user-manager only creates ~/.face
<shadeslayer> whereas the other kcm uses ~/.face.icon
<Riddell> shadeslayer: user-manager doesn't create ~/.face for me
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> so what does it create?
<Riddell> nothing as far as I can tell
<Riddell> it doesn't reload it when I close and open user-manager
<shadeslayer> that can't be right
<shadeslayer> Riddell: strace it?
<Riddell> unlink("/home/jr/.face")                = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Riddell> that's all I get
<Riddell> so it deletes it ok :)
<shadeslayer> what happens when you set a avatar?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.kde.org/payrd7sjl
<Riddell> it asks for a password though so I guess that dbus service has some part in something
 * Riddell out
 * genii feeds shadeslayer more coffee
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, seems to not work now for me too
<shadeslayer> though I see some more info http://pastebin.kde.org/pat7dffdg
<soee> BluesKaj, hi
<soee> Finally i managed to install those 331 drivers, #ubuntu-x guys added some patch to  bumblebee and that fixed my problems :)
<cyphermox> Riddell: hey!
<cyphermox> Riddell: want to give the new NM a shot?
<Fa_1> hi :) just want to ask if there is any hope for the 0.3 release of kde connect for 13.10?
<Riddell> Fa_1: hmm maybe, if you can find a good excuse for it
<Fa_1> Riddell: well its because of that bug in 0.1, when you pair your computer with itself, your clipboard is broken in some applications. see this comment: http://albertvaka.wordpress.com/2013/08/10/kdeconnect-improvements/#comment-555  
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-08
<jussi> does anyone have any recommendations for comprehensive themes that work flawlessly? KDElook is a bit hit and miss
<jussi> and actually the lack of _complete_ theming on KDE actually is a weak point. I mean, it would be nice to see a friends desktop and say I want THAT! then take the whole theme, and tweak it to what you like. (Instead of icon theme, colours, desktop theme etc etc)
<apachelogger> jussi: impossibru
<jussi> apachelogger: ssssh. don't ruin my hope just yet
<jussi> :D
<apachelogger> alas, less so than 2 years ago, still not possible enough tough
<apachelogger> as long as binary artifacts are involved it's not doable
<apachelogger> well, actually, binary artifacts + lack of requirement defintion in a cross-distro fashion
<apachelogger> like if a lightdm theme required special qml imports
<jussi> apachelogger: but woouldnt it be possible to have a sort of "master" which takes a zipped icon, desktop, application and window decorations for a complete theme?
<apachelogger> jussi: iff the window decoration is using aurorae, and the desktop is using image|color for a background
<apachelogger> aurorae being why it is more doable than before where there were only binary window decoration
<apachelogger> also I dunno what you mean with application :P
<apachelogger> in kde3 we actually had theme packs
<apachelogger> they did not work, ever
<soee> good morning
<jussi> morning soee
<jussi> apachelogger: what is aurorae? (and is it in the default install? :D)
<apachelogger> jussi: it's a theme engine that allows creating kwin themes using svg
<jussi> apachelogger: ahh
<jussi> and is it in the default install?
<mgraesslin> jussi: it's built into kwin
<jussi> mgraesslin: ahh, thank you :)
<jussi> shows how unknowledgeable I am here
<mgraesslin> and I have to correct apachelogger: it's a theme engine that allows creating kwin themes using svg or QML
<jussi> guess its "user perspective", rather than developer trying  to solve stuff
<jussi> mgraesslin: so, what actually is a kwin theme? window decorations?
<mgraesslin> yes
<mgraesslin> it's what you get when clicking "Get new window decoration"
<jussi> ok, well then, that is one small part of the pzzle. 
<jussi> I just wish there was a way to link all the different theming bits together (kwin theme, application colours, icons and desktop theme)
<jussi> so you had a full "KDE Theme"
<mgraesslin> psssst, that might happen for PW 2
<jussi> hehe, I hope so :)
<mgraesslin> jussi: http://aseigo.blogspot.de/2013/05/visual-harmony-in-plasma-workspaces-2.html
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: QML is nothing but a glorified SVG :P
<mgraesslin> erm, if you say so
<apachelogger> jussi, mgraesslin: the entire problem sort of goes away with qml/portable themeing
<mgraesslin> *nod*
<apachelogger> unless the qml bits then end up requiring fancy imports anyway ^^
<jussi> hehe, ok, mgraesslin that looks like it is what I am describing. When will that stuff actually hit us and we can move forward ?
<mgraesslin> jussi: PW2
<mgraesslin> in Kubuntu speak: 14.10 earliest
<jussi> ok, thanks :) 
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: are you around?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> hi
<ovidiu-florin> hi
<ovidiu-florin> Craig hasn't upoaded the UFW-KDE code yet, should I do something about it?
<ovidiu-florin> I sent him an email friday that the repo has been created
<ovidiu-florin> no responce since
<ovidiu-florin> https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/sysadmin/ufw-kde/repository
<apachelogger> maybe he's busy? :P
<ovidiu-florin> I suspected
<ovidiu-florin> that's why I haven't said anything yet
<apachelogger> let's wait till friday
<ovidiu-florin> I think I'll give it another week and then ask him if he's having trouble uploading the code?
<apachelogger> yeah
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> I was thinking of a little project that can improve akregator but I have a few questions, too se if it's worth doing:
<ovidiu-florin> I would like to make a sync function for it, so that the read/unread feeds are synked between computers
<ovidiu-florin> but this requires a server
<ovidiu-florin> I could make a small application and each user can deploy its own server
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: best bring that up in #kontact
<ovidiu-florin> but is there another way this could be achived?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm talking server wise?
<apachelogger> yeah, best talk to them :P
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<apachelogger> you'd need a server regardless
<ovidiu-florin> I usually don't get any responce in there
<apachelogger> the software that needs to run on there is just a minor detail though
<ovidiu-florin> I thing they'r upset with me :(
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: mailing list then
<ovidiu-florin> ok, thank you
<Riddell> afiestas_, shadeslayer: did we come to any conclusion on user-manager. should I just package what's in git?
<afiestas_> Riddell: after ressearching the problem a bit, we came to the conclusion that it is somehow ubuntu's fault since the file in ¬/.face is not automatically picked
<apachelogger> possibly accountsthing
<Riddell> that seems plausible
<afiestas_> we booted a livecd in a virtualbox, changed the face using Ubuntu tools and realized it was NOT creating a .face file, most probably this has something to do with how they use "faces" in lightdm
<afiestas_> anyway we will do further investigation today
<apachelogger> accountsservice
<apachelogger> that's what supplies the pixmap to lightdm anyway
<apachelogger> or it used to
<afiestas_> it supplies a path I guess
 * apachelogger looks at codez
<apachelogger> afiestas_: did it create any file though?
<afiestas_> Ubuntu? we don't know
<apachelogger> last I checked gnome/accountsservice did use .face.ico or something
<afiestas_> yes
<afiestas_> and since I copy them... :p
<benvantende> morning people, i updated to kubuntu 13.10, which went almost flawless. a skype problem i solved by starting from shell, but i have one audio thing i don't know if it is a bug or what.
<benvantende> when i plug in my usb headphone it looks like it is now recognised as HDMI
<benvantende> at least i cannot get any sound through the headphones at all
<benvantende> what direction should i look?
<apachelogger> afiestas_: nah, I mean the file names are just different
<apachelogger> anyway, lt me have a look at the codez involved
<apachelogger> benvantende: kcmshell4 phonon -> make a screenshot -> imgur.com; then go to second tab -> screenshot -> imgur.com
<apachelogger> ./user.c:                user->default_icon_file = g_build_filename (user->home_dir, ".face", NULL);
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> not accoutnsservice it seems
<apachelogger> ./liblightdm-gobject/user.c:            image = g_build_filename (entry->pw_dir, ".face.icon", NULL);
<apachelogger> at least lightdm-gobject seems to try both .face and .face.icon though
<benvantende> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/mL4obn7,QAugv8e#0
<apachelogger> afiestas_: lightdm-kde also ahs workaround code to support .face and .face.icon Oo
 * apachelogger boots saucy vm -.-
<apachelogger> benvantende: second tab screenshot please
<apachelogger> benvantende: also with these settings... do you get sound at all (from speakers)?
<benvantende> apcahelogger: you can click 'second image' on top
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> nifty feature ^^
<benvantende> uhhh well yes speakers is al fine. the problem seems to be in how the usb headphone is recognized. mic works fine, but no output thru the headset
<benvantende> everytime i reconnect the usb the sound device defaults to HDMI
<apachelogger> that's not what the setting does.
 * apachelogger really needs to fix that -.-
<apachelogger> alas, it's not a setting :P
<apachelogger> benvantende: as sound card select your headphones, then make another screenshot please
<apachelogger> ah
<benvantende> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/74H8iDH
<apachelogger> afiestas_: now I get it ... the problem is that it does not show up in about-user kcm thing?
<apachelogger> benvantende: if you click the 'front left' button you don't get any output?
<benvantende> no
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> benvantende: on the first tab, did you try 'apply list to..." and applied it to everything?
<benvantende> apachelogger: yes let me shuffle it around and do that again
<benvantende> apachelogger: i also think the whole HDMI option was not there before 13.10. not totally sure though
<apachelogger> should have been anyway
<apachelogger> in terminal run: PHONON_PULSEAUDIO_DEBUG=5 PHONON_DEBUG=5 PHONON_BACKEND_DEBUG=5 kcmshell4 phonon &> phonon.log
<apachelogger> in the first tab make sure your headphones are at the top of the list, then click test, wait for about 10 seconds
<apachelogger> then on the second tab select your headphones as sound card, and click front left
<apachelogger> close the window again and in your home directory is a file called phonon.log, please poste the content to paste.kde.org
<benvantende> apachelogger: there you go sir! http://pastebin.kde.org/pdbrocisn
<apachelogger> afiestas_, Riddell, shadeslayer: so... accountsservice uses .face, however kcm_useraccount and kdm use .face.icon though... so the options are to patch kcm/kdm or patch kcm/kdm ... ultimately the kcm would be ported to accoutnsservice though
<apachelogger> ALSA lib pcm.c:2239:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM 11
<apachelogger> that does not sound good
<benvantende> oops ;)
<benvantende> apachelogger: just to be clear. it worked flawless on 13.04
<apachelogger> PHONON_PULSEAUDIO_DISABLE=1 kcmshell4 phonon
<apachelogger> first tab, find your headset in the list ... should say (USB Audio) next to it ... select it and click test
<apachelogger> do you get sound?
<benvantende> i get a list with default, hw:0,0 etc, but YES SOUND
<apachelogger> pulseaudio bug then it seems
<benvantende> can i report that? i am afraid i cannot describe that issue really well ;)
<apachelogger> benvantende: just kcmshell4 phonon again ...... second tab select your headphones as sound card again, go through profiles and check if any of them produces sound using using the test buttons below
<benvantende> apachelogger: NO "ALSA lib pcm.c:2239:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM 11"
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> benvantende: change profile to steore out + mono in again
<apachelogger> then open kmix and make sure your volume is actually >0 ^^
<apachelogger> benvantende: was the volume >0?
<benvantende> apachelogger: yes although i have seen before it spontaneously drop to 0
<benvantende> apachelogger: now no sound at all thru the phonon setting. amarok works fine however
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> benvantende: through the headphones?
<benvantende> apachelogger: no not a sound thru the headphones as yet ;)
<apachelogger> well, I'll just call it a day and say pulseaudio has problems of some sort :P
<apachelogger> benvantende: ubuntu-bug -s audio
<apachelogger> that should collect all relevant data... if asked for information simply say that sounds works fine when bypassing pulseaudio, with pulseaudio you that alsa warning
<benvantende> thanks a ton my friend....most wizardous assistance
<apachelogger> no problem
<apachelogger> woah, that last sentence was messed up
<apachelogger> need more coffee
<benvantende> what is the proper sentence?
<apachelogger> that should collect all relevant data... if asked for additional information simply say that sound works fine when bypassing pulseaudio, with pulseaudio you get that alsa warning
<benvantende> okidoki
<apachelogger> oh and feel free to put the IRC log in a file and attach it to the bug, it may help
<benvantende> eternally grateful!
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://pastebin.kde.org/p0b6hxo8q
<apachelogger> doing that will not migrate existing .face.icon files though
<apachelogger> which is ewww
<Riddell> apachelogger: that'll update the other way of setting the user avatar?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: or not
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> but it should, I am confused now :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: works fine
 * apachelogger thought kcfg was a runtime thing
<Riddell> apachelogger: so that patch fixes the accounts kdm?
<apachelogger> s/kcm/kdm
<apachelogger> Riddell: applies against kdebase-apps
 * apachelogger looks at kdm
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we even care about kdm?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, if the UIFe does not get any objections (or ACKs) by Thursday, what can I do? Will the upload be dropped?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://pastebin.kde.org/p1iryklaz kdm kcm patch for workspace .... according to the readme kdm itself supports loading both .face.icon and .face .... no clue if that is true though
<apachelogger> Riddell: and I really think we need a migration from .face.icon to .face
<apachelogger> possibly a kconfig_update would be sufficient as those files are always in $HOME/.face[.icon] it seems
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't care about kdm
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes a kconfig_update is what I would be thinking
<Riddell> smartboyhw: UIF for what?
<Riddell> how do I go back to a previous version in a git checkout?
<apachelogger> Riddell: git checkout $ID
<Riddell> thanks
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ubuntustudio-menu...
<Riddell> smartboyhw: hmm nothing in unapproved now, did it get in?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you said it needs ACK from -doc and -translators
<smartboyhw> No response so far...
<smartboyhw> (Or did you actually upload it?)
<Riddell> no it didn't
<Riddell> smartboyhw: do you know what docs and translations it acutually affects?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, IDK, actually
<Riddell> is Ardour 3 sufficiently translated upstream?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: does ubuntu studio have any docs?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no, I am planning that for 14.04
<smartboyhw> Riddell, should be
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ardour has only a few translations but it's in universe so nothing launchpad translators can do about it
<Riddell> the .desktop file says Name=ARDOUR3 which probably isn't going to be translated anyway
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah
<Riddell> smartboyhw: so I think it's ok if ubuntu studio devs want to accept that
<Riddell> comment on the bug and I'll approve
<smartboyhw> Riddell, comment that we are OK with it?
<Riddell> yeah
<Riddell> that it doesn't affect docs and you're ok with ardour having few translations
<smartboyhw> Riddell, done
<jussi> excellent news... https://twitter.com/qtproject/status/387485150142951424 
<jussi> who is up for building kde on android :D *cough* :D
<Blizzzek> oh, how many more cores would it require…
<Riddell> apol_: /last jonthe
<Riddell> tsk
<Riddell> jtechidna: ping
<apol_> :D
<Blizzz> woohoo,  taking a screenshot using  "rectangular region" kills X
<Riddell> Blizzz: umm, what app?
<Blizzz> Riddell: ksnapshot
<Riddell> works for me
<Riddell> anyone else able to see if ksnapshot "rectangular region" kills X?
<Blizzz> i use xedgers ppa, because i got regular freezes with default x.
<Riddell> Blizzz: sounds like you and X don't get on, do you have an obscure video card?
<Blizzz> Riddell: oh, yes, an Intel HD Graphics 3000
<Riddell> intel are usually very well behaved
<Blizzz> i can sing a song about this
<Blizzz> but which don't?
<Blizzz> oh, read "weird" instead of "well"
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger Ubuntu seems to save the face file somewhere else
<Riddell> Blizzz: :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ubuntustudio-menu uploaded?:)
 * shadeslayer is investigating right now
<apachelogger> not the same thing then
<apachelogger> ligthdm and accountservice have no ubuntu patches for lookup of the user icon
<Riddell> just tried gnome-control-center and I can change the user avatar there but it doesn't get saved to .face
<Riddell> a mystery
<tsdgeos> Riddell: any chance you guys will fix this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesdk/+bug/1168981
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1168981 in kdesdk (Ubuntu) "No package installs extractrc to path" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: ↑↑ 
<Riddell> "Fetching of the whole freaking source tree failed." I sense releaseme has an apachelogger influcence
<Riddell> tsdgeos: hmm I thought I remember adding those back
<Riddell> tsdgeos: added to me todo list for today
<apachelogger> tsdgeos, Riddell: that bug is invalid
<tsdgeos> Riddell: ah you did
<tsdgeos> just did not close the bug
<Riddell> ah, naughty me
<apachelogger> extrarc in the kubuntu path is our snapshot
<Riddell> yeah we have it in /usr/lib/kubuntu-l10n/libexec/extractrc
<apachelogger> ^ that's from pkg-kde-tools though
<Riddell> right
<apachelogger> ah, we don't install it in kdesdk I guess
<apachelogger> makes sense now ^^
<Riddell> but also /usr/bin/extractrc kdesdk-scripts
<apachelogger> Riddell: then I don't get the bug
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's obsolete
<apachelogger> I am confused
<Riddell> I'll close
<Riddell> apachelogger: don't worry your pretty little head
<apachelogger> :S
 * apachelogger goes back to watching bones
<Riddell> 14:15 < seb128> Riddell, it used to be ~/.face but they use accountsservice nowadays so I wonder if it's just stored in there
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thank you:)
<apachelogger> Riddell: didn't see any code regarding internal storage
<apachelogger> alas, accoutnsservice still uses .face
 * apachelogger looks again
<Riddell> 14:20 < seb128> Riddell, in accountsservice, which is a dbus service
<Riddell> 14:20 < seb128> Riddell, it stores those in /var/lib/AccountsService/icons/<user> it seems
<Riddell> apachelogger: so I have /var/lib/AccountsService/users/jr with my details
<Riddell> Icon=/usr/share/pixmaps/faces/butterfly.png
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> well that we cannot make work with the kcm
<Riddell> apachelogger: why not? it's a dbus service
<apachelogger> not without rewriting it to accountsservice
<Riddell> user-manager should use it at least
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's a piece of middleware that is not integrated anywhere in kde
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll argue that plasma2/kf5 should use accountsservice so at the very least some long term plan would be useful there ^^
<Riddell> well user-manager does use it but something goes wrong
<apachelogger> Riddell: no?
<Riddell> when I try to set it with user-manager it deletes /var/lib/AccountsService/icons/jr
<apachelogger> it works just fine
<apachelogger> user-managers uses .face
<Riddell> apachelogger: what happens for you when you set an avatar in user-manager?
<apachelogger> it is displayed in lightdm and the useraccount kcm
<Riddell> https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/110875/
<apachelogger> as I said, accountsservice has code that handles .face just fine
<Riddell> kcm_useraccount: support accountsservice
<Riddell> rdieter: do you use the patch from https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/110875/ ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you patch .11 with that I am going to scream like a baby for the rest of all time
<apachelogger> there is no value in putting it in
<apachelogger> .face is supported everywhere
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm just investigating, my main issue is why does user-manager not work nicely with accountsservice
<apachelogger> that you have to ask afiestas_ :P
<afiestas_> Riddell: with Ubuntu's accountservice
<apachelogger> afiestas_: how is it different?
<afiestas_> with mainstream accountservice + no patches it seems to work fine
<afiestas_> apachelogger: it is heavely patched, even though yesterday shadeslayer tested it without patches and did not work either
<afiestas_> *either
<afiestas_> I assume that the same way accountservice is patched, some other parts of the stack are
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> so
<afiestas_> making the face thing fail
<apachelogger> can someone please report a bug
<afiestas_> maybe you can check something for me
<apachelogger> explaining what the issue is
<rdieter> Riddell: yes, well, we did until it was upstreamed at least.  no need for patching anymore
<afiestas_> the GNOME Ubuntu guys must have had to patch the GNOME thing for users
<Riddell> rdieter: is it in 4.11?
<afiestas_> to make it work, since we do exactly what they do
<apachelogger> ---> I do not know what the issue is <---
<apachelogger> "{
<apachelogger> thats a very sad emoticon there ;)
<Riddell> are you sure it's not a one eyed pirate with a moustache?
<rdieter> Riddell: I think it was committed in 4.11.1 or 4.11.2, checking history now
<rdieter> Riddell: nvm, it was in 4.11.0
<apachelogger> oh there is language tools patching in accoutnsservice, that looks interesting
<apachelogger> afiestas_: FWIW all the patches are either upstream or adding additional features (which hopefully enough are also upstream)
<shadeslayer> FWIW I couldn't find a patch that messed around with face files in accountsservice last night
<shadeslayer> and gnome control center has 55 patches :<
<apachelogger> now seriously
<apachelogger> 3 people know the problem
<apachelogger> someone file a bug
<Riddell> golly rdieter is right, account details kcm does use accountsservice correctly
<apachelogger> because I do not know
 * shadeslayer files bug against accountsservice
<apachelogger> Riddell: didn't in my VM
<Riddell> so the bug is just in user-manager or how accountsservice deals with user-manager
<shadeslayer> From what I can tell the bug is in accountsservice 
<Riddell> apachelogger: maybe using a .face overrides it
<shadeslayer> it /should/ handle ~/.face files
<apachelogger> someone should rip out all the compatibility 'lets look for files in random paths' crap so we can actually point out where problems are -.-
<apachelogger> Riddell: a quick look at the review you posted suggests that it still has fallback manual lookup
<apachelogger> so that is why my .face patch probably made it work
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> I sigh in dispair as I realize the amount of shit piling up!
<apachelogger> https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/110875/diff/#index_header
<apachelogger> this implements accountsservice saving
<apachelogger> ->> it does not implement loading/lookup via accountsservice <<-
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> I am about to throw up now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but there is also a problem with *user-manager*
<shadeslayer> user-manager moves the file to .face
<shadeslayer> and then accountsservice should pick it up 
<shadeslayer> but it does not
<apachelogger> how do you know?
<shadeslayer> because afiestas_ says it works on his system?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> how do you know that it does not pick it up
<shadeslayer> oh, because the ~/.face is created
<apachelogger> you are not making any sense
<afiestas_> tested it on fedora and arch
<afiestas_> worked in both (still works here)
<afiestas_> apachelogger: oks so this is how it works
<afiestas_> in Fedora/Arch to set a face it is enough with creating a file in ~/ called .face
<afiestas_> you don't have to do any dbus calls or anything, just write the file
<afiestas_> in Ubuntu that is not enough
<apachelogger> nonesense
<apachelogger> I am looking at the code right now
<afiestas_> apachelogger: and?
<apachelogger> user->default_icon_file = g_build_filename (user->home_dir, ".face", NULL);
<apachelogger> afiestas_: that ^
<afiestas_> isn't that what I said?
<afiestas_> it is enough with ~/.face
<afiestas_> without having to call any dbus method
<apachelogger> that is ubuntu code I am pasting :P
<afiestas_> iirc GNOME user thingy does exactly that
<apachelogger> accoutnsservice has compat for that :P
<apachelogger> that's what I pasted
<afiestas_> ok so that is not working on ubuntu
<afiestas_> try it yourself
<apachelogger> on gnome ubuntu?
<afiestas_> ubuntu
<apachelogger> why do we care? :O
<afiestas_> actually shadeslayer tested it on a livecd (saucy) tried changing the avatar/face thingy using Unity tools
<afiestas_> and the ~/.face was not created
<shadeslayer> yep ^^
<apachelogger> you people are not listening
<apachelogger> .face is compat in accountsservice, it does not actually write .face
<apachelogger> it can use .face if present, that's it
<apachelogger> that's why the ubuntu thing did not create .face
<apachelogger> it created /var/accountsservice/icons/$USER
<apachelogger> (all presumably - still downloading the iso)
<apachelogger> which brings me back to my original question
<apachelogger> how do you know something is not working as expected?
<shadeslayer> because user-manager doesn't show the avatar?
<afiestas_> apachelogger: dropping the file with .face is enough (as you say because of compatibility) but it doesn't seem to be in Ubuntu
<afiestas_> maybe there is some setting pre-set
<afiestas_> so the compatibility path is not hitted
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> now I get it
<apachelogger> I think
<apachelogger> also I am lagging like mad
<afiestas_> and that is why yesterday I sent a patch to shadeslayer which we haven't been able to test properly
<afiestas_> which calls setFileIcon (or setIconFile don't remember now) 
<afiestas_> which should fix this
<apachelogger> afiestas_, shadeslayer: if you set the icon via the ubuntu tool, it will not create .face, though user-manager tries to read .face, so they are not exactly compatible
<apachelogger> ok, I still don't get it xD
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> afiestas_: yeah you should use accountsservice dbus api for all and everything, if that solves all our issues then I can die a happy man, if not I'll read shadeslayer's bug report :)
<afiestas_> apachelogger: don't get why all the hurry/stress on this just don't worry and let me fix it
<afiestas_> as I said, the patch I sent shadeslayer yesterday should do the trick 
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: doesn't quite do the job IIRC
<afiestas_> shadeslayer: it is a patch I wrote in 1 second and we tested it 1 second later
<shadeslayer> because I have user-manager from master + your patch and the avatar is still not shown in u-m
<apachelogger> ^ statements like that make me stressed
<shadeslayer> right
<afiestas_> apachelogger: statements like?
<apachelogger> <shadeslayer> afiestas_: doesn't quite do the job IIRC
<afiestas_> apachelogger: I hope it is not because you doubt my skills to fix this silly bug
<afiestas_> xd
<apachelogger> no, it's me knowing that shadeslayer will not tell you what is wrong but instead tell you that something is wrong and then you get to spend an hour finding out what is wrong :P
<apachelogger> aaaanyway
<afiestas_> apachelogger: dude, wine
<afiestas_> you need some wine
<apachelogger> I know, right :O
<afiestas_> go fetch some, relax and let me and rohan fix this
<shadeslayer> ^^
<afiestas_> is one of the good things of having shadeslayer not even 2m away from me
<apachelogger> so, afiestas_ will make it all awesome and meanwhile I will consider fixing that other kcm that now is half broken
<afiestas_> if needed I can poke him with a stick
<afiestas_> or he can poke me with one
<afiestas_> xd
<afiestas_> apachelogger: that would be good :)
<apachelogger> actually lemme hunt d_ed and make him fix it
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: note, we need a pointy stick of doom
<Riddell> apol_: hmm quite a big debdiff http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/muon_2.0.65+git20131008-0ubuntu1.debdiff
<Riddell> apol_: are there likely to be features in that or can I say it's just bugfixes?
<apol_> Riddell: what's that diff between?
<apol_> there are definitely new features between 2.0 and 2.1
<Riddell> apol_: 2.0.65 and 2.1
<Riddell> apol_: 2.0.65 and git 2.1 branch
<cyphermox> Riddell: if you want to do a bit of testing of the new NM before I upload, just to be sure there are no regressions: http://code.launchpad.net/~network-manager/network-manager/ubuntu
<Riddell> cyphermox: onto it
<apol_> Riddell: we don't have a 2.0.65 tag :/
<apol_> Riddell: either way, I'd say that the version you should be bundling is 2.1
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [961263] notify-osd should autostart on session (or improve logic on when deciding to autostart itse... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/961263 (by Albert Astals Cid)
<apol_> it was meant for 13.10 at least
<Riddell> apol_: you do have a 2.0.65 tar though :)  thanks I'll nudge it in
<apol_> yes, I guess it's jonathan's, he might know what's it from
<Riddell> cyphermox: so besides my fan on my laptop breaking I think this new version of NM works fine for the wifi I'm using
<Riddell> cyphermox: and it successfully gets rid of the asking a password on startup issue we had
<cyphermox> alright, thanks
<Riddell> cyphermox: let me know if it needs a release team review
<cyphermox> it does
<cyphermox> 1234887
<Riddell> lll
<Riddell> cyphermox: yep, I +1'd that so if laney is happy with the issue he pointed out then upload
<cyphermox> ok
<Riddell> cyphermox: presumably you've tested the gtk frontend for sanity
<cyphermox> yes
<Riddell> cyphermox: ping me when it's in the queue needing a review
<cyphermox> ok
<Riddell> valorie: release next week, is http://docs.kubuntu.org to your satisfaction?
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1079150 verified
<ubottu> bug 1079150 in owncloud (Ubuntu Precise) "Update OwnCloud to 5.0.7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1079150
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what was the fix you tried for qtwebkit?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: something that disabled 3D stuff
<shadeslayer> but it didn't work
<Riddell> shadeslayer: was it DEFINES+=WTF_USE_3D_GRAPHICS=0  ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> ( just checked the arm boxes, that's what the rules say )
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you building with WTF_USE_3D_GRAPHICS=0?
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: are you around?
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<valorie> Riddell: no
<valorie> please pull the installation section for now
<valorie> it is far from done, and I don't have the necessary expertise/experience to finish it
<valorie> I'm fine with incomplete stuff on the wiki
<valorie> but we shouldn't be publishing incomplete stuff on the official website
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-09
<cyphermox> Riddell: it's too late now to land NM; but if you could point me to the bug or give me just a bit more info I'll find out which commit fixes the issue so that we can land this as SRU as soon as the release is done
<cyphermox> Riddell: sorry for the delay, but I had to accomodate the Touch images as well and that was rough :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Can you check precise?
<ScottK> (owncloud)
<superfly> is anyone else having Qt4 issues? Specifically with PyQt4 apps (like TortoiseHG)?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1201180] Pressing power button turns off the PC ignoring the presence of another session manager @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1201180 (by Marco Trevisan (Treviño))
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> hmm, last day before the freeze
<soee> its not so cold ;)
<soee> we have +13 here in Polnad
<Riddell> it'll all freeze tomorrow
<soee> hope not ... i need my kubuntu running without any freeze
<soee> so far -  weeks on new laptop - no even once this happend, and im running 13.10
<soee> *2 weeks
<soee> atm there is small issue with homerun
<soee> all works fine when i open/hide homerun without any app active on desktop
<soee> if homerun is rendered over some app, some strange effect happens when hiding it
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: ping
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: pong
<ovidiu-florin> Craig needed some help pushing his code
<ovidiu-florin> he doesn't know git
<ovidiu-florin> we solved it last night, mostly
<apachelogger> ok
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: go to https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/sysadmin/ufw-kde and go to Repository
<ovidiu-florin> do you get an error?
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: craig's commit is visible here: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=ufw-kde.git
<ovidiu-florin> but not on the projects.kde.org site
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: I would also like to become an project manager for the ufw-kde project, this can be my chance to learn how things work
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ooh elite :)
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: you don't need to be a project manager to learn how things work :P
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> hi lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you?
<Riddell> lordievader: praying that qtwebkit compiles :)
<lordievader> Good luck!
<lordievader> Did it have trouble before?
<Riddell> yeah it's been broken for ages
<jussi> webkit always has issues
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: ok
<lordievader> <sarcasm> Lovely </sarcasm>
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<soee> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hey soee 
<benvantende> apachelogger: thanks for the help yesterday. the whole audio setting seem to need a bit more tweaking then before. it now works.  What was kinda automagic first now needed to be set in pavucontrol
<apachelogger> benvantende: hm, what did you have to set?
<apachelogger> technically kmix+kcm should give you the same features as pavucontrol
<benvantende> apachelogger: when headphones plugged in pick headphones for f.i. amarok and ALSAplugin. They do not set automagically, what oyu would kinda expect
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> that's what the kcm's first tab does
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> unless you did that once before
<apachelogger> per-application settings done via pavucontrol always override the global setting
<benvantende> well i was confused anyway. i rest the while thing with 'rm -r ~/.config/pulse; pulseaudio -k' and did it again
<benvantende> reset
<apachelogger> benvantende: thanks for letting me know
<benvantende> apachelogger: sorry for being a lousy reporter ;)
<apachelogger> np :P
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1079150 tested on precise
<ubottu> bug 1079150 in owncloud (Ubuntu Precise) "Update OwnCloud to 5.0.7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1079150
<ScottK> Riddell: Keep in mind it's not 5.0.7 in precise.  An update to that would be nice once I let this on into updates.
<ScottK> It's accepted.
<Riddell> ScottK: well to whatever the current is
<Riddell> lovely
<ScottK> Yeah, but if it's later than 5.0.7, please use a new bug.
<ScottK> (because we'll need to update q/r too)
<Riddell> afiestas_: what conclusion from user-manager (mind freeze is tomorrow)
<afiestas_> Riddell: it should be close to fix
<afiestas_> we will be able to do minor updates before release, no?
<afiestas_> or it is freeze freeze?
<Riddell> afiestas_: it's final freeze on tomorrow, updates allowed if needed but it gets harder the closer to release we get which is next week
<shadeslayer> !testers | Testing needed for KTP 0.6.3 in Raring
<ubottu> Testing needed for KTP 0.6.3 in Raring: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, sorry , not running raring atm 
<afiestas_> Riddell: fixed
<afiestas_> update and test pls
<afiestas_> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> fixed in git?
<afiestas_> yes
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: /home/shadeslayer/sauce/kde/user-manager/src/account.ui: Warning: Z-order assignment: 'verticalSpacer' is not a valid widget.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: good news?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does releaseme also push tags and stuff to git repos?
<shadeslayer> or just creates the tar with translations 
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> Riddell: new soprano
<shadeslayer> should I upload?
<shadeslayer> or too late and prepare for SRU
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fixed user-manager uploaded
<shadeslayer> plz accept
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^^
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you also accept soprano? it has some bug fixes for a bug that Mamarok and yofel experienced a couple of months ago
<yofel> +100 if that's the transaction corruption fix
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: a couple of months ago means we have it since a couple of months :)
<Mamarok> so I don't know who made the Amarok 2.8 package in the raring PPA, but it sets libmygpo-qt and nepomuk as mandatory dependencies when those are optional, and it requires a very strange libphonon version: (>= 4:4.7.0really4.3.80)
<Mamarok> very strange
<yofel> that's how packaging works, amarok is built with mygo and nepomuk support, so the libraries are required at runtime as it's linked against them (even if not used)
<yofel> and yeah, our phonon versioning is weird
<Riddell> shadeslayer: qtwebkit compiled!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh cool
<shadeslayer> with the weird 3D flag?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you also get a snapshot of user manager in? it has new strings and stgraber rejected it
<shadeslayer> else I can look at it tomorrow
<ahoneybun> hello
<ahoneybun> hey manchicken
<manchicken> ahoneybun: Hi
<manchicken> How's it going?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-10
<ahoneybun> manchicken: good
<manchicken> Very good.
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer> mornign
<shadeslayer> *morning
<Riddell> hola chico
<shadeslayer> hola Riddell
<shadeslayer> hmm, no new u-m yet
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you accept u-m if I re upload it?
<shadeslayer> apparently I deleted u-m last night from my disk :/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: poke poke?
<shadeslayer> I have to leave in 10 minutes :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I've uploaded it, please approve when you get to it
<shadeslayer> bye
<Riddell> shadeslayer: groovy
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> do you also get an error here ? https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/sysadmin/ufw-kde/repository
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, yes
<BluesKaj> internal error
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: any ideea what can be done about that?
<BluesKaj> nope :(
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: -> #kde-sysadmin
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: HTTP 5** errors are server errors, there isn't a whole lot you can do about it. Unless you are sys admin of that machine ;)
<ovidiu-florin> ok ;)
<Riddell> tsdgeos: you know about i18n magic? if launchpad gives me files in the form notificationhelper-ar.po is there some cmake magic to install them in the right place?
<Riddell> the KDE norm is ar/notificationhelper.po
<tsdgeos> no clue
<Riddell> fooey
<apachelogger> Riddell: so ubuntu language packs are off the table?
<Riddell> apachelogger: next on my todo
<apachelogger> what's the deal with notificationhelper then? :P
<apachelogger> anyway, with cmake just hold on to what releaseme produces
<apachelogger> basically you just need to have appropriate calls for GETTEXT_PROCESS_PO_FILES(da ALL INSTALL_DESTINATION ${LOCALE_INSTALL_DIR} ${_po_files} )            
 * jussi prods at Riddell...
<Riddell> apachelogger: notificationhelper gets its translations from launchpad
 * Riddell caresses jussi 
<jussi> aww
<jussi> Riddell: now look at your PM's
<apachelogger> Riddell: doesn't matter
<apachelogger> a po is a po :P
<apachelogger> unless you need codez to get the po out of lunchpad
<Riddell> gosh quassel has a scary po/CMakeLists.txt
<jussi> Sput: !!!
<Riddell> apachelogger: relaseme puts lines like  GETTEXT_PROCESS_PO_FILES(pl ALL INSTALL_DESTINATION ${LOCALE_INSTALL_DIR} ${_po_files} )
<apachelogger> Sput: ???
<Riddell> but that's not possible for foo-pl.po
<apachelogger> so rename foo-pl.po? :P
<Riddell> I'm sure it's possible with cmake but my cmake foo would take some working out
<Riddell> so yeah rename is what I'm thinking
<apachelogger> from (template)-(language).po you cannot deduce where language starts, unless language cannot contain -, yet language can contain - with launchpad (zh-tw for example)
<apachelogger> so, I dunno what you try to do but I think the way to go is write a script that uses the launchpad api to get the po files, so you can reliably get the language and template ids to save them such that you can build a cmakelists.txt accordingly
<apachelogger> the only other option is you build a cmake macro around GETTEXT_CREATE_TRANSLATIONS ... such as GETTEXT_CREATE_TRANSLATIONS(${template}.mo ${template}-${language}.po)
<apachelogger> but as I said, there is no 100% reliable parsing to get the template
<apachelogger> (script seems more scalable anyway since you need a way to get all the pos :P)
 * Riddell does the qtwebkit compiling dance https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-source/2.3.2-0ubuntu2
<smartboyhw> Time to clean up the number of mails (> 450 in inbox)
<Riddell> 450? you're lucky!
<apachelogger> that's a lot
<apachelogger> I only have 1219 in my actual inbox
<smartboyhw> Riddell, erm, that's mainly because in debian-qt-kde mailing list;)
<smartboyhw> (Actually I don't normally get over 1000 except post-exam)
<apachelogger> you do not filter mailing lists? :O
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, no, don't see any need
<mikhas> I just accepted to live with +10k unread e-mails
<mikhas> but it's still nice to have those e-mails local, for search
<shadeslayer> Riddell: qtwebkit is still stuck in proposed?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: powerpc still compiling isn't it?
<Riddell> just done, it should go in shortly
<shadeslayer> ahh okay
<smartboyhw> ScottK, approve the ubuntustudio-default-settings SRU in Precise queue plz....
<shadeslayer> I just thought that everything looked good, so was wondering why it hadn't migrated
<smartboyhw> Nice, we got Google Code-In this year (will be participating)
<Riddell> who's we?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, we = the world's people:)
<smartboyhw> Teenagers, rather
<Riddell> [ubuntu/saucy] qtwebkit-source 2.3.2-0ubuntu2 (Accepted)
<Riddell> dooby de doo doo feeling groovy
<BluesKaj> network management settings in kubuntu 13.10 has no wired or vpn tab options, all that's available is a settings appearance option . I'm going to crosspost thius in #ubuntu+1 too.
<Riddell> BluesKaj: it's got a long list of options including wired and various vpns
<BluesKaj> there is a plasmoid settings option , but no kde dialog option
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I'll post a prtscrn
<shadeslayer> possibly you don't have the plugins necessary?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/tmp/plasma-nm.png  add button has a long list
<BluesKaj> I seem to be missing some kde user space 
<BluesKaj> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/10/10/snapshot1.png
<Riddell> BluesKaj: how do you get to there?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, by rightclicking on the etherent wdget
<BluesKaj> err ethernet
<Riddell> BluesKaj: ah interesting, don't think I've seen that before, yeah it looks incomplete
<shadeslayer> looks fine for me http://i.imgur.com/Pv0oE4d.png
<BluesKaj> yup, it sure does
<Riddell> but it's only to set what details is shown, nothing about making a connection
<shadeslayer> ^^
<BluesKaj> Riddell, exactly
<BluesKaj> Riddell, where are you finding the connection editor ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: left click -> spanner icon -> edit connections
<BluesKaj> I have the plasmoid popups showing when I left click
<BluesKaj> connection popup
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: and there should be a spanner icon
<shadeslayer> that you can click
<BluesKaj> yes that what I showed earlier in the screenshot 
<soee> hiho
<BluesKaj> in the nn popup dialogbox , shadeslayer
<BluesKaj> nm that is
<shadeslayer> nah, wrong spanner
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: http://i.imgur.com/sAReDcD.png
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: bottom right
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I don't have that available
<shadeslayer> o_o
<BluesKaj> think I'll install a daily to fill in the missing apps 
<BluesKaj> somethingf has definitely fallen thru the cracks
<BluesKaj> missing some libs , guess I lost some when I purged gnome after experimenting with it for a couple days 
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> hi lordievader
<Riddell> lordievader: we had a request to remove the Installation pages from the docs as it's not ready yet, fancy taking that on sometime?
<lordievader> Phew not sure if I'm going to have time for that. Perhaps I can do it sunday if that is not too late.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: did you give up on digikam 3.4?
<shadeslayer> was going to poke about that ^^
<Riddell> bug 1221851
<ubottu> bug 1221851 in digikam (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Please merge digikam 3.4.0-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221851
<smartboyhw> Riddell, give up (ENOTIME basically)
<shadeslayer> " add transitional package from networkmanagement "
<shadeslayer> shouldn't that be fixed *now*
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep, I can do it or you can take it on
<shadeslayer> can do
<Riddell> highvoltage: bad for you guys? http://news.slashdot.org/story/13/10/09/1648218/south-african-education-department-bans-free-and-open-source-software
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/p4c06b30b
<shadeslayer> wtf @ slashdot story
<Riddell> shadeslayer: lovely
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uploaded, please accept once it hits the archive
<shadeslayer> s/archive/queue
<highvoltage> Riddell: yeah it's horrible
<highvoltage> Riddell: it's actually against government policy so I don't think it will stand
<highvoltage> also, delphiwtf
<Riddell> I remember that from 20 years ago
<highvoltage> the company selling all these delphi licenses are trying to make a big case for delphi being modern and being the shortest path to writing android + iphone + windows apps, etc, etc
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not seeing it
<highvoltage> spending lots of money trying to convince everyone that it's a good choice.
<highvoltage> and the only other language they're comparing it too is java.
<highvoltage> but there's a whole bunch of us making the case for python instead.
<Riddell> apachelogger: 13.10 l10n board done except upstream issue with ksplash
<apachelogger> Riddell: yay
<apachelogger> ubottu: find gee.h
<Riddell> apachelogger: can I close the board?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> wow we have a lot of changes in digikam
<Riddell> it's a beast of a package
<shadeslayer> oh crap
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the transitional package will be in New
<Riddell> shadeslayer: approved!
<shadeslayer> \o/
<Sput> jussi, apachelogger, Riddell: wat.?
<Riddell> Sput: I think it was a contentless ping, carry on
<Sput> ok. :)
<Sput> and yes, our po/CMakeLists.txt is scary
<Sput> mostly because we need to somehow get the transifex stuff (.po) converted into Qt's stuff (which is not the same as KDE's)
<shadeslayer> I'm bored
<Riddell> um, fix some bugs?
<Riddell> fix plasma-active
<Riddell> just needs something commented out from the startactive script
<Mamarok> oh my
<shadeslayer> commented out?
<shadeslayer> or enable things that have been commented out
<Riddell> enable things that have been commented out
<shadeslayer> roger roger
<Riddell> dbus things I think, was in some bug report
<shadeslayer> yep, saw that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/p01edb7c4
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah but does it do anything?
<shadeslayer> is kubuntu active installable?
<shadeslayer> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-active-data_1%3a0.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<shadeslayer>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-dataengine-recommendations.desktop', which is also in package contour-data 3.0-0ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> ubottu: find plasma-dataengine-recommendations.desktop
<Riddell> I think contour-data is obsolete
<shadeslayer> but kubuntu-active still seems to depend on it/
<Riddell> meta package could do with an update then
<Riddell> good thing you're onto it :)
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> Riddell: running startactive seems to work btw
<Riddell> shadeslayer: awesome, it didn't do much when I tried a live image the other day
<Riddell> ScottK: digikam in unapproved if you want to decide bug 1221851
<ubottu> bug 1221851 in digikam (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Please merge digikam 3.4.0-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221851
<shadeslayer> Riddell: right, I ran startactive from a running KDE session
 * Riddell out
<shadeslayer> whut http://pastebin.kde.org/pteaknylx
<BluesKaj> ok , I now have the "edit connections" option with NM , but the vpn connection icon doesn't show in the panel , the plasmoids in the last upgrades seem to be lacking network status icons/notifiers
<rohan> is there going to be an RC image for kubuntu 13.10? 
<shadeslayer> rohan: final image, yes
<rohan> shadeslayer: so just the final on 17th? no interim RC? 
<shadeslayer> rohan: I think the RC is ~final image
<shadeslayer> unless something goes horribly bad or sth, the RC will become the final image
<rohan> there is no RC image, right? 
<rohan> i only see beta 2
<shadeslayer> not yet, freeze today
<shadeslayer> RC images sometime over the week
<rohan> so if i want 13.10 today, my best bet is to use the daily live from http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/ ? 
<shadeslayer> correct
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> Beta 2 should be installable and better tested
<shadeslayer> we don't have the man power to test live images daily
<shadeslayer> so they might / might not install
<rohan> fair enough 
<rohan> just trying to think how much i will have to upgrade after installing via beta2.. i think i'll need to get the new KDE at the least, right 
<shadeslayer> I think so yeah
<shadeslayer> but I think it's like 300 MB's of updates, not *huge*
<rohan> true, i guess i'll go with beta2 
<shadeslayer> awesome :)
<rohan> thanks, shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> np
<rohan> do you know if the installer allows using btrfs? 
<Blizzz> gna, any idea why my microphone gets suspended? all looks ok in alsamixer and phonon *sigh*
<shadeslayer> Blizzz: check pavucontrol?
<rohan> aw, i hope there are no sound issues on my laptop: that's one of the reasons i'm switching from archlinux 
<shadeslayer> rohan: try out the livecd to check  ? :)
<shadeslayer> rohan: and regarding btrfs, yes, installer will offer that IIRC via manual partitioning
<rohan> yep. kubuntu 13.04 worked perfectly
<rohan> ah, sounds good
<shadeslayer> well, dunno, but stuff changed b/w 13.04 and 13.10
<shadeslayer> ( hopefully for the better )
<Blizzz> shadeslayer: looks good, too
<shadeslayer> Blizzz: can you try muting and unmuting it
<rohan> i am curious to know if pm-utils was deprecated. hopefully 13.10 is using systemd-login or such 
<Blizzz> shadeslayer: tried already
<shadeslayer> rohan: it's using a hacked up version of logind yes
<shadeslayer> and yeah, pm-utils should be removed
<Blizzz> now after opening pavucontrol pactl list sources | less i had another source marked running here "pactl list sources | less" taken this to avconv works (was not there before).
<rohan> shadeslayer: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/kubuntu-desktop looks like it still depends on pm-utils 
<shadeslayer> hmm odd
<shadeslayer> Riddell added it as a explicit dep
<shadeslayer> I thought we got it working
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<yofel> uh, look at what's needed first - they changed something in upower again recently so I'm not sure whether logind actually works right now
<yofel> kde's native logind support doesn't work
<rohan> plus i don't see systemd or logind as a depends on that package 
<rohan> oh so 13.10 will continue using pm-utils, yofel ? 
<shadeslayer> lets see if suspending works without pm-utils
<yofel> probably - I've had no time to look at this at all recently
<rohan> the reason i asked is because pm-utils doesn't support in-kernel hybrid sleep built in since kernel 3.6 
<rohan> fedora has a patch for it, but it's not accepted upstream 
<shadeslayer> I think I know the reason
<shadeslayer> and I can probably fix this by tomorrow
<shadeslayer> but should we land it
<ahoneybun> howdy
<rohan> shadeslayer: if there is a bug open for it (or if you open it), could you share it please? i'd be interested to know what happens 
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> so I know the problem now
<shadeslayer> basically 
<shadeslayer> upower is broken
<shadeslayer> and since ubuntu switched to the frankenstien mash of systemd-shim + logind, and logind worked for them
<shadeslayer> no one bothered with checking upower
<shadeslayer> ( alternative version, upower / systemd-shim are conflicting )
<shadeslayer> libsolid checks systemd versioning
<shadeslayer> and that versioning interface is not present in ubuntu causing it to fallback to upower which doesn't work
 * shadeslayer jumps out a window
<rohan> oh goodie 
<shadeslayer> yofel: want to update the meta package
<yofel> could you please?
<shadeslayer> okay
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> wait - update how?
<shadeslayer> update kubuntu-meta I meant
<shadeslayer> update + upload
<yofel> yeah, but with what?
<shadeslayer> just run germinate?
<shadeslayer> some stuff didn't get updated ( contour et all ) for active
<yofel> ah nvm, I'm tired
<shadeslayer> want me to do it?
<yofel> yes please
<shadeslayer> well this is weird
<shadeslayer> ./desktop:# * (printer-applet)
<shadeslayer> ./active: * (printer-applet)
<shadeslayer> why? 
<BluesKaj> so what's new pw policy , do we need to use it at every turn , even tho I'm th eonly user andf have sudoers set up with for me all no password.What's changed here ?
<BluesKaj> this is pi**ing me off 
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: hey
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: hey
<BluesKaj> lost the network manager in KDE after the last update/upgrade  , have to use nm-applet , there's no kde network-manager widget available 
<BluesKaj> must be the gnome/gtk network management files that come with installing a vpn client 
<BluesKaj> which is linux friendly
<mustafa_muhammad> Hi, I installed beta 2 and found some problems, I wanted to ask you before reporting bugs.
<mustafa_muhammad> First, when I boot the live USB I don't get boot menu, only a black screen, when I press "Enter" the system starts loading.
<mustafa_muhammad> I will use ubuntu-bug ubiquity to report it, or you have another idea?
<mustafa_muhammad> Second, I have a UEFI system and my disk is GPT, I installed but the bootloader doesn't work (I get grub>>), I booted the system using another bootloader.
<mustafa_muhammad> Third, is a request, please add Muon Discover to the Favorates menu to make it visible to new users.
<BluesKaj> mustafa_muhammad, discover is listed up front in the computer section of the kmenu
<mustafa_muhammad> BluesKaj, I see, but I think it should be in the favorites, just an opinion, e.g. I open Dolphin and go anywhere from it, I never open menu->Computer
<mustafa_muhammad> and we have some empty space in the favorites menu :)
<BluesKaj> mustafa_muhammad, let's hope discover is less clunlk by the official release date 
<BluesKaj> err clunky
<mustafa_muhammad> Let's hope so, is it made using QML?
<rohan> why is there a separate image for Macs? how is it different? 
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-11
<ScottK> rohan: It's only for certain Macs to work around UEFI boot issues.  If your Mac boots the regular amd64 image fine, then you don't have one of the Macs that image is for.
<ScottK> Riddell: You might consider accepting quassel for saucy.  I"ve uploaded 0.9.1 as I think it's worth pushing in even in final freeze.
<ScottK> Riddell: Nevermind, infinity is dealing with it.
<ScottK> claydoh: Are you still doing release notes?
<Guest3903> i'm seeing quite serious issues while trying to install kubuntu using beta2 or latest ISO 
<Guest3903> *daily-latest
<Guest3903> looks like it's failing in some partition parsing, so the installer is completely stuck after the "Prepare" step 
<Guest3903> with no indication of what's going on 
<Guest3903> i have filed a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1238446
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238446 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity is stuck after "Prepare" step" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> xnox: ^^^ does that sound familiar to you?
<Guest3903> ScottK, xnox: i have added some more info to the report if it helps 
<Riddell> happy frozen friday 
<debfx> almost frozen, 5°C this morning ;)
<Guest3903> do you guys know if kubuntu 13.10 will use the antiquated pm-utils, or the new systemd-logind? 
<Guest3903> i see pm-utils as a depedency of kubuntu-desktop in saucy too 
<debfx> aren't they orthogonal to each other? logind manages logins/seats and pm-utils provides hooks for suspend/resume.
<Guest3903> i thought systemd-logind handled the suspend/resume stuff? at least it does on fedora/arch
<debfx> systemd handles suspend/resume but I don't think systemd-logind has anything to do with it
<Guest3903> oh i see 
<Guest3903> i thought upower preferred logind for handling suspend/resume if present, at least that's what i was told in #kde 
<Guest3903> but i could be just misremembering 
<Riddell> digiKam Software Collection 3.5.0 released...
<Riddell> bah i only just did 3.4
<Riddell> backports for it i think
<mustafa_muhammad> Hi Riddell, did you see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1238300
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238300 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "No boot menu when I started the live USB drive, only black screen" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: my kubuntu-meta upload got rejected
<shadeslayer> Riddell: because it alters image contents
<shadeslayer> however, no one updated it for active ( after PA4 was uploaded )
<shadeslayer> should I email ubuntu-release or would you like to sneak it in?
<Riddell> mustafa_muhammad: hmm no, wibble
<Riddell> shadeslayer: just file a FFe bug no?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: dunno " Rejected by Stéphane Graber: Alteration of image content after FeatureFreeze, please at least come explain the change to the release team."
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah FFe and discuss in #ubuntu-release
<Riddell> fortunately there's a friendly release team member or two who will respond
<shadeslayer> Riddell: maybe close https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1227602
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1227602 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "FFe for Plasma Active 4.0" [Medium,Triaged]
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and maybe delete https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/contour from saucy ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: file me a bug and it's gone (I never worked out what contour was anyway)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I don't think it's a good idea to ship active btw
<shadeslayer> because it's only introducing more issues on the desktop
<shadeslayer> I installed active last night and everything is broken
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how would it affect desktop?
<Riddell> oh yes if you install it then it messes everything
<Riddell> conclusion is don't install it on a desktop :)
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> but people will install it on a desktop :P
<shadeslayer> because it's available
<Riddell> put a big warning in the description if you want but it's clearly intended for tablets
<shadeslayer> *we* made this horrible beast be installable on the desktop xD
<shadeslayer> do you think people read descriptions ^_^
<shadeslayer> they go "Oooh plasma-active packages! lets try them on the desktop" leading to a broken desktop
<shadeslayer> Riddell: why not provide them from the kubuntu active PPA
<shadeslayer> and have a warning there
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1238540
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238540 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "kubuntu-active meta package depends on non existent contour packages" [Undecided,New]
 * shadeslayer changes description a bit
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/contour/+bug/1237854
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1237854 in contour (Ubuntu) "Countour package has duplicate files, Kubuntu-Active metapackage not installable" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> good stuff
<Riddell> shadeslayer: because ideally we'd like working plasma active installable images which need to be made from the ubuntu archive
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you accept plasma-mobile?
<shadeslayer> just uploaded it
 * Riddell looks
<benvantende> morning friends of kubuntu ;) i just saw somone mention networkmanager. it disappeared completely for me just now after the latest 13.10 update. 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: accepted!
<shadeslayer> cool
<soee> benvantende, same for me
<soee> though im using cable connection atm not wifi
<benvantende> soee luckily yea good ol' wire works for me too 
<benvantende> soee it is weird because everything is installed and seems to be running
<benvantende> soee but there is no aoption anymore to add it  in System Tray Settings
<soee> yeah i know :)
<benvantende> soee just to make sure we are on the same page ;)
<soee> uesterday all worked fine, and as you said after lates NM updates
<soee> its gone
<yofel> shadeslayer: whatever you did to plasma-nm yesterday seems to have gone wrong...
<shadeslayer> oh?
<shadeslayer> I just added a transitional package, what happened?
<yofel> there's no network management anymore in the system tray widget settings
 * yofel is sad anyway because he was still using the old applet :(
<shadeslayer> ah damnit
<shadeslayer> I thought we were dropping networkmanagement
<shadeslayer> which is why we needed a transitional package
<shadeslayer> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-nm/+bug/1234068
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1234068 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "add transitional package from networkmanagement" [High,Fix released]
<shadeslayer> so, what do we do ... hmm
<shadeslayer> revert?
<yofel> rather try to find out what happend
<shadeslayer> well I get what happened
<yofel> I think people can live with the new applet even if it's ugly, as long as it works
<shadeslayer> I added plasma-widget-networkmanagement that depends on plasma-nm and that overrides the one with the actual files
<shadeslayer> but now that I think about it more, why do we need a transitional package :S
<yofel> we don't...
<shadeslayer> so why did apachelogger file that bug :S
<razor_> Just upgraded and even the plasma-nm package is now empty. Not just the new transitional package.
<razor_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-nm/+bug/1238221
<shadeslayer> o_O
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238221 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "plasma-nm 0.9.3.0-0ubuntu3 is missing the program" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<benvantende> shadeslayer would removing the trans package solve the problem of not have nm at all 
<debfx> I think shipping both isn't sensible, especially since they have exactly the same name
<shadeslayer> ffffuuuuuuuu
<shadeslayer> I broke it
<yofel> oh lol, I see what happened
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> silly mistake
<benvantende> oops
<shadeslayer> that's what you get for not test building, and not having install files
<shadeslayer> so what do we do
<yofel> add install file and upload
<shadeslayer> I am totally unsure whether to keep networkmanagement or not
<yofel> may the old NM applet rest in peace
<yofel> it's unsupported upstream anyway
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you file a removal request for that
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> we can kill it then
<yofel> (at least AFAIR)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kubuntu-meta uploaded
<shadeslayer> plz review before accepting
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/contour/+bug/1238568
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238568 in contour (Ubuntu) "Please remove contour from the archive" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> removed!  accepted!
<shadeslayer> heh
<lordievader> Good morning.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/networkmanagement/+bug/1234055
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1234055 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "please remove networkmanagement source and binary from archive" [Medium,Fix released]
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what about it?
<shadeslayer> aha so deleted
<Riddell> yep
<shadeslayer> I could see it in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/networkmanagement
<shadeslayer> so I was wondering wth?
<Riddell> not for saucy
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> d_ed didn't make strong enough tea
<Riddell> ah he's in Cataonia?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> sitting right next to me
<Riddell> wave an independence flag at him just to wind him up :)
<shadeslayer> we don't have any
<shadeslayer> he's also using Arch now
<Riddell> I'm yet to work out the attraction of arch, I should probably take a look sometime
<shadeslayer> some silly stuff like "OMG we ship headers"
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plasma-nm with fix for 1238221 uploaded
<shadeslayer> benvantende: thanks for the report, I've uploaded the fix, and it'll get to you once Riddell approves the fix
<Riddell> bug 1238221
<ubottu> bug 1238221 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "plasma-nm 0.9.3.0-0ubuntu3 is missing the program" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238221
<benvantende> tHNx shadeslayer you guys rock!!
<shadeslayer> thanks for catching my stupid mistake ;)
<Riddell> accepted!
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> argu
<shadeslayer> could have fixed this as well https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-nm/+bug/1230198
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1230198 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "[upstream fix] Cannot add static routes on OpenVPN connections" [Low,Triaged]
<shadeslayer> hm, maybe when they do a release, we can SRU
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yofel would it make sense to push a fix that drops pm-utils and uses logind to suspend stuff so late in the cycle?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah I think it would
<yofel> after final freeze? no?
<yofel> really?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: pm-utils doesn't get used as far as I know
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it does afaict
<yofel> it does right now
<Riddell> oh?
<shadeslayer> yes
<yofel> someone patched upower to use it IIRC
<Riddell> well leave it then, don't play with fragile thing
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> but afiestas_ and I debugged it last night
<shadeslayer> and basically upower is fscked
<shadeslayer> and solid goes "version of systemd?" , ubuntu goes "fuck you", solid goes "falling back to upower", upower goes kaput
<shadeslayer> and then somehow pm-utils suspends stuff
<yofel> that's partly correct
<shadeslayer> what's wrong there  ? :)
<yofel> upower goes kaput - should be "always_use_pm-utils_backend.patch"
<shadeslayer> ahhhh
<shadeslayer> so upower always defaults to using pm-utils
<shadeslayer> but it doesn't work since I removed pm-utils
<yofel> I think the logind backend actually does work in ubuntu with systemd-shim, but nobody bothered to really verify it and simply patched the support out
<shadeslayer> well if I call the suspend method in logind it works
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer: actually we do, unless a user has kubuntu-desktop there is no relationship chain that would pull in plasma-nm when networkmanagement is removed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: right
<yofel> good point
<apachelogger> if the card/bug whatever did not mention the rationale then I am sorry for that, must have forgotten :P
<shadeslayer> it did
<shadeslayer> I understood that part
<shadeslayer> I just thought that networkmanagement hadn't been removed
<BluesKaj_> Hey folks
<Riddell> anyone got ideas for a name for a kubuntu blog?
<Riddell> in the spirit of omg ubuntu
<BluesKaj_> the kde network-manager doesn't seem to exist as a gui for the panel , it shows as installed and it's workng, but i need it for other networking apps that require a gui settings dialog 
<BluesKaj_> font end in other words
<BluesKaj_> just did a daily clean insttall to both / and /home
<Riddell> BluesKaj_: there was an error in the last upload, see if there's a new version of plasma-nm to install
<BluesKaj_> Riddell. ok , checking
<BluesKaj_> Riddell. plasma-nm is installed , but it doesn't show in the panel widgets search
<Riddell> BluesKaj_: is anything in the package?  dpkg -L plasma-nm
<apachelogger>     lp = KDTLaunchpad.login_with(credentials_file=options.credentials_file, version="devel")
<apachelogger> TypeError: login_with() got an unexpected keyword argument 'version'
<apachelogger> oh eh
<apachelogger> yofel: didn't we have compat for 12.04?
<yofel> *blink*
<apachelogger> oh it's using the wrong one
<apachelogger> god do I hate python modules
<apachelogger> how do you set the python lib path again?
<BluesKaj_> Riddell. yes it lists the locations
<yofel> export PYTHONPATH=foo
<apachelogger> rhz
<apachelogger> thx
<Riddell> BluesKaj_: do you have /usr/lib/libplasmanm-internal.so ?
<apachelogger> that seems to have done the trick \o/
<friti> Will the docs really live on the wiki from now on? I mean, really really?
<apachelogger> yes
<BluesKaj_> Riddell. no , just some /usr/share/doc files
<apachelogger> Riddell: shadeslayer broke the package yesterday
<apachelogger> supposedly he forgot the .install file
<apachelogger> so both the transitional and the actual package were empty
<friti> apachelogger: That may work for the English docs, but what about localization?
<Riddell> BluesKaj_: right, wait for the new package
<Riddell> friti: the export will go into launchpad to be translated is my plan
<apachelogger> friti: I don't know, ask whoever decided that we should use moinmoin
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's incoherent
<BluesKaj_> Riddell , ok , wait it is 
<apachelogger> then you'd go wiki -> launchpad -> wiki
<apachelogger> because otherwise help.kubuntu is worthless unless one speaks english
<apachelogger> and then people will complain again about how we are english elitists etc. :P
<apachelogger> keeping all that in mind translation must happen in the wiki
<apachelogger> for which there is no architecture with moinmoin that we know abut
<friti> Suggestion, based on Riddell's model : Wiki (en) > LP > Wiki where the translated entry/enries will live in page/lang. For example http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Welcome/nl_NL
<apachelogger> why go through LP at all?
<friti> Because LP works well for the translating process.
<apachelogger> not documentations
<Riddell> wiki -> LP -> package/docs.kubuntu.org
<apachelogger> that's madness
<apachelogger> start using mediawiki
<apachelogger> solves all problems
<Riddell> it's an idea
<friti> I wish the idea came BEFORE the docs were moved off of LP
<apachelogger> but as I said during KDS or UDS or whatever it was .... ultimately someone needs to talk to upstream
<apachelogger> because upstream is not too happy with docbook either
<apachelogger> so synergies should be made use of
<apachelogger> not that we end up with translation architecture X and upstream with Y and then everything is terrible and unmaintained
<apachelogger> friti: the idea is as old as the idea of moving docs to a wiki
<apachelogger> it's just that no one takes me serious
<friti> Well, as it stands now, Saucy will ship without a localized kubuntu-docs, and that does not show great foresight.
<Riddell> it's not ideal but it's better than no docs in my opinion, more help always needed
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain there never was any release that actually had localized docs in the release image :P
<Riddell> I think nixternal did a few
<friti> I think it would be preferable to have the docs from oneiric included than to have no localized docs at all. There are many users who barely know how to introduce themselves in English, let alone read documentation in English.
<apachelogger> friti: that's implying that the quantal docs had localization
<Riddell> they didn't
<Riddell> although some teams did transate it in launchpad, it never got used, which is a shame
<apachelogger> well, in all fairness, they did on launchpad :P
<friti> I have been working on them two days ago (en > nl), until i found out that the docs were moved away from LP. But if i were to know for sure that the Oneiric translations would get used, i would continue to work on them for the next few weeks.
<friti> *would get used to base the newer docs off of
<apachelogger> oneiric is irrelevant, content-wise
<apachelogger> quantal also barely manages to stay relevant
<friti> Not entirely. There are sections that are still fully relevant
<apachelogger> and tehre are section that are utterly useless
<friti> Examples?
<apachelogger> oneiric had a different package manager, quantal had a different package manager.
<apachelogger> printing is different since (I think quantal) and I doubt that the docs were updated for that
<friti> Those small changes do not invalidate the docs package as a whole
<apachelogger> small? installing and managing the software on one's system is small? Oo
<friti> To the system, those changes were anything but small, but as far as the docs go, it is
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> we are not going to ship outdated documentation.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm
<friti> I am not saying that you should. Update the docs, but do not discard the entire package because a few chapters are no longer accurate. Updating the docs should be easy enough, but it just needs to be done. and then it can be shipped.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you have any use of the three ec2 machines you launched in june running in tokyo?
<Riddell> friti: the old docs package was a nightmare to maintain, such that it caused people who were maintaining it to get divorced and have mental breakdowns
<apachelogger> friti: we are a week from release. changing docs at this point is not an option.
<friti> Well, localized docs are an essential part of Kubuntu, it is a determining factor in the perception of user-friendliness for new(er) users. Especially for non--English speakers.
<apachelogger> Yes! but what am I supposed to do a week from release?
<BluesKaj_> friti. perhaps you can help 
<apachelogger> we do not even have the automation to pull documentations from launchpad and into a package, or at least no one ever bothered to mention it
<apachelogger> which is why quantal documentations are actually not localized in terms of packaging
<apachelogger> the documentation l10n in saucy is not going to be any more broken than it was before, however now there is a real opportunity to get it fixed in a scalable fashion and at the same time align our documentation procedure with what upstream may want to do in the future
<friti> I still say that a new system should have been ready to take its place before scrapping the old. The way it's done now is way messy and will leave users and translation teams hanging until a new system has been decided upon and implemented. It's all very very sloppy.
<friti> (forgot the documenters, i should have mentioned them too)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: o_o
<apachelogger> you are not reading me... it is exactly as it was before
<shadeslayer> Riddell: please kill all of them
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also, maybe we can have a script that kills all machines running for more than 3 days?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes please (although it should be just an e-mail rather than killing them and it needs to check all regions which I don't)
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how much did those machines cost us :S
<Riddell> shadeslayer: $lots
<shadeslayer> :(
<Riddell> $60 this month so far
<Riddell> shadeslayer: daily e-mail setup to go to me
<shadeslayer> oh you already wrote the script ? :D
<Riddell> just running euca-describe-instances
<Riddell> the faffy bit is finding a server to run it on (our docs server can't send out e-mails) and setting up the access keys
<lordievader> Riddell: Can't the docs server send email using another smtp server using something like msmtp. That is how I send email from my server.
<Riddell> lordievader: I'd just rather it wasn't able to at all so there's no danger of it being a spam host
<lordievader> Right, makes sense.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I was looking for a way to programatically get all the instances via go
<shadeslayer> and then send an email
<shadeslayer> but meh
<shadeslayer> no SDK for GoLang
<Riddell> shadeslayer: whyever with Go?
<shadeslayer> because it's awesome ! 
<Riddell> mm hmm
<shadeslayer> I just like Go over Python right now
<shadeslayer> though it has a GC ... which isn't something I like
 * shadeslayer starts implementing jockey support thingy in s-p-k
<Riddell> shadeslayer++
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you ok to lead the testing and release next week?
<shadeslayer> teo
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> ScottK: you ok to sign off on release next week?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: doing release notes and announcement too?
<Riddell> skeat is a useful person to get that started
<shadeslayer> yep, will be available from 10 AM CEST to 9 PM CEST
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no arm images, no powerpc images, you'll also need to decide if plasma-active should be released.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: IMHO it shouldn't
<shadeslayer> very broken
<Riddell> still time to fix :)
<shadeslayer> I tried to, the dbus fix doesn't work
<Riddell> fooey
<Riddell> then give up on it I guess
<shadeslayer> all I get is a black screen
<shadeslayer> though better than a white screen xD
<lordievader> Or a blue one ;)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I can try and get the release notes and announcement together, but will need some help :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you've got smartboyhw at your disposal
<shadeslayer> indeed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: announcement is just the beta 2 announce updated and copied onto the website
<shadeslayer> okay
 * apachelogger thinks shadeslayer finally has a reason to blog :P
<shadeslayer> drat
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: want to take a look at startactive?
<apachelogger> what's to be looked at?
<apachelogger> today is phonon week, stop stealing work time from phonon week -.-
<BluesKaj> Riddell. ok got the NM widget in the panel , thanks 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: active doesn't startup?
<apachelogger> did contour get the boot yet?
<soee> hmm i had some updates, and wanted to add them and i have: /var/cache/apt/archives/kipi-plugins_4%3a3.4.0-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<soee> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/config.kcfg/photolayoutseditor.kcfg', which is also in package digikam 4:3.3.0-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> ok
<Riddell> soee: bah
<benvantende_> shadeslayer: okidoki nm fixed wireless up and running again! tHNx
<shadeslayer> awesome
<Riddell> soee: fix uploaded thanks
<Riddell> soee: sudo dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kipi-plugins_4%3a3.4.0-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  Who's doing release notes?
<Riddell> ScottK: shadeslayer and smartboyhw
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> I'm going to be away this weekend and I'll be in hospital first thing on monday so last chance for any questions to me
<Riddell> (assuming the operation goes ahead, these things are often cancelled)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: would you be around to approve uploads if the need be?
<shadeslayer> if not should I just ask in #ubuntu-release?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Off and on.  Ask in #u-r and I'll react if I'm available.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger thoughts on implementing the driver stuff in the same kcm category as "About System" ? ( Seems like a better place to put it )
<shadeslayer> as opposed to s-p-k
<ScottK> s-p-k?
<shadeslayer> software-properties-kde
<ScottK> Ah.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, but the thing is that spk core has the codez to manage that rubbish
<soee> Riddell, thanks
<apachelogger> so no clue how practical it is to separate things
<ScottK> We do need to get off of using Jockey and start using ubuntu-drivers (or whatever it's called) as a back end.
<ScottK> AIUI, we're the only remaining user of Jockey, so it's totally unmaintained.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: and that's what I'm fixing
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Excellent.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well, there's a softwareproperties python3 module
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah, keep it simple and just translate the gtk code to qt I'd say
<Riddell> shadeslayer: about system is informational so it doesn't make sense to have the code there
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sure, but it won't be a tab under about distro, it'll be another entry in the side list
<shadeslayer> like in Account Details has a list on the side
<Riddell> I'd rather it was in muon, that's where software installation is
<shadeslayer> true
<apachelogger> it's not installation
<shadeslayer> it's not?
<apachelogger> not from a perception POV
<apachelogger> it's driver management
<shadeslayer> you're installing drivers -> installation?
<apachelogger> that happens to be able to install drivers and drirvers are software
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, you are managing drivers
<shadeslayer> I see
<apachelogger> you could just as well have combobox selecting the video driver you want to use
<apachelogger> (*) nvidia
<apachelogger> ( ) nv
<apachelogger> ( ) rubbish
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but my system has a bunch of other stuff
<shadeslayer> like broadcom wifi drivers
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> you could also have a combobox for the wifi driver :P
<apachelogger> my point is.. you are manging what driver ought to be used, not what driver is installed
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and putting it under the same category as "About System" is fine with you?
<apachelogger> about-distro has a category?
<apachelogger> system administration?
<shadeslayer> X-KDE-System-Settings-Parent-Category is what I was talking about
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> for eg : X-KDE-System-Settings-Parent-Category="About System" , then have about-distro and the driver manager under there
<apachelogger> not so sure about that TBH
<apachelogger> gnome does it that way for 3d settings IIRC
<apachelogger> didn't seem particularly obvious to me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe discuss on lsit
<apachelogger> *list
<shadeslayer> okay
 * apachelogger rolls eyse at amount of packages kubuntu-active drags in 
<shadeslayer> and ofcourse, apt.Cache is not iterable
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: THIS IS PYTHAR :@
<shadeslayer> :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: what's your plan exactly? I thought jt gave up last time because you can't write py3 kcm's (or something like that) (or I'm misunderstanding where you want to put it)
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/PzusG9A.png
<apachelogger> active breaks lightdm
<shadeslayer> yofel: we can
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> we can't?
<yofel> IIRC we only have py2 kpythonpluginfactory or something
<shadeslayer> something to fix then?
<shadeslayer> python3-pykde4: /usr/lib/kde4/kpythonpluginfactory.cpython-33m.so
<apachelogger> python just not something you should use :P
<yofel> yeah, it's theoretically there - but not used because kde only loads /usr/lib/kde4/kpythonpluginfactory.so
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what's wrong with active again?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: doesn't start?
<apachelogger> my vm disagrees
<apachelogger> it even starts two plasmas or something ^^
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/FehdV9s.png
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> I can't start guest sessions
<shadeslayer> and my desktop completely breaks
<apachelogger> that's a different thing then, isn't it
<apachelogger> both plasma-device and plasma-desktop are running
<apachelogger> that seems wrong
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> sounds broken to me
<apachelogger> KDEDIRS=/usr
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> that's rather wrong
<apachelogger> how does that even happen
<apachelogger> I think startactive messes with the env
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> wtf
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: non trivial breakage
<apachelogger> needs poking
<apachelogger> we could easily make it so that it always picks up settings-active
<apachelogger> but then it must depends settings-active
<apachelogger> oh, maybe it doesn't actually
<ScottK> yofel and shadeslayer: Do we still need the python2 one?
<shadeslayer> I have no idea
<yofel> same
<yofel> there are several applications in /usr/share/kde4/services/ so I think we do
<yofel> ... that use it ...
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK wonders if Arch has patches to make all that stuff python3?
<apachelogger> fixed active http://i.imgur.com/Zl8X4zm.png
<yofel> possibly, though looking closer, what I have here is: usermanager (obsolete), syntapiks (we really need to figure that out...), system-config-printer-kde (what was that?), plasma's python scriptengine (probably most problematic)
<apachelogger> s/usermanager/userconfig
<yofel> er, right
<apachelogger> system-config-printer-kde is the printer-appelt config
<apachelogger> which Riddell should do something with upstream
<apachelogger> deprecate or somethign
<shadeslayer> <infinity> shadeslayer: I believe kubuntu-active was marked disabled in the ISO tracker, because someone didn't want them to be in milestones/release.  Has that position changed?
<shadeslayer> why this is going to be fun
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> I think that only affected ARM?
<apachelogger> or perhaps because it was entirely fckd until yesterday?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> lol
<smartboyhw> Probably the later;P
<apachelogger> there's no xsession without settings-active
<apachelogger> roflmao
<apachelogger> madness, all of it
<apachelogger> startactive not havign a bzr branch is also ugly
<apachelogger> oh wait what
<apachelogger> debian/patches/kubuntu_02_remove_upstream_KDEDIRS.diff
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> not applied
<apachelogger>   * Disable kubuntu_02_remove_upstream_KDEDIRS.diff not sure what it's for
<apachelogger> Riddell broke it!
<apachelogger> anyway, I am going to change this to another patch as that also helps me fix the active-desktop conflict
<soee> someone can take a look: http://pastebin.com/FWJdLJrK ?
<soee> en version: http://pastebin.com/6M4W8XPP
<Riddell> uh oh
<apachelogger>   Uploading startactive_0.4-0ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, good uh oh time;0
<Riddell> shadeslayer: today's image working good for me, besides plasma-nm not working :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: should be fixed?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell, ScottK: startactive now adds settings-active to the KDEDIRS used by startactive
<shadeslayer> I fixed the isntall file
<apachelogger>   Uploading kubuntu-settings_13.10ubuntu14_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah, I just mean with that fixed I recon we're almost good for release
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think active should be fixed as well not
<shadeslayer> *now
<shadeslayer> just waiting for the CD build to finish
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell, ScottK: active-settings no longer contains /etc/..Xsession.d/ setting KDEDIRS as result of startactive change which should resolve bug 1185503
<ubottu> bug 1185503 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "active applies to -desktop sessions" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1185503
<ScottK> Cool.
<apachelogger> and perhaps next time we can try to not have a broken active until a week before release -.-
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: plz be makign sure you get a plasma-device shell, because I cannot reproduce that
<apachelogger> may have been related to the settings clash though
<shadeslayer> plasma-device shell>
<shadeslayer> ?
<apachelogger> otherwise I'd put my money on kwin_gles
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: when starting active
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger> you should get plasma-device rather than plasma-desktop
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<Riddell> how's Kubuntu Heat for a kubuntu blog?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, Kubuntu Heat!?
<smartboyhw> Is that Launchad bug heats!?
<Riddell> or Kubuntu Base?
<Riddell> suggestions welcome
<smartboyhw> Riddell, erm, you mean, a specific Kubuntu blog?
<smartboyhw> What is it gonna contain?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: whatever interesting stories we find, there's a super cool one on dot.kde.org just now that needs reblogged
<smartboyhw> Riddell, we should do interviews of ~kubuntu-council, ~kubuntu-dev and ~kubuntu-members! 
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: seems to work
<shadeslayer> though I have a black wallpaper on boot
<alvin> Is there a reason for Kubuntu Active to be 32-bit only? I'd like to test it.
<apachelogger> alvin: there's nothing preventing you from using i386 on amd64
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: strace it I guess
<apachelogger> only thing I can imagine is that the wally is in a package that is only pulledin by recommends and you removed that somehow at some point and now it won't reinstall because it's recommends
<apachelogger> random guess of the day
 * BluesKaj_ ponders Waldo
<ahoneybun> Riddell: could I make a meeting with the council about my membership?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wally problem on a clean .kde?
<apachelogger> kde-artwork-active is a fixed dep of plasma-active so it's likely not that its missing but simply that the config is kaput or using a non-existent thing or whatever
<ScottK> ahoneybun: Would you characterize your contribution as significant and sustained (6 months is normal, but it's not a hard rule)?
<R33D3M33R> hello, can someone of the devs look at these language related bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-l10n-es/+bug/1083372, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-l10n-sl/+bug/1074420, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-l10n-sl/+bug/1238941 ? Thanks
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1074420 in kdesudo (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1083372 kdesudo Missing german translation" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1074420 in kdesudo (Ubuntu) "kdesudo Missing german translation" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238941 in kde-l10n-sl (Ubuntu) "Missing files for kanagram, khangman and ktuberling" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<R33D3M33R> for kdesudo, the fix is pretty easy
<R33D3M33R> for the missing files: it worked in previous versions of kde ...
<shadeslayer> R33D3M33R: thx, looking
<R33D3M33R> great, thanks!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger got to it first :(
 * apachelogger throws keyboard at shadeslayer
 * shadeslayer ducks
<R33D3M33R> if there is anything wrong in the repo, please let me know so I will be able to commit the fix
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for kdesudo someone should grab kdesudo translations from launchpad and throw them at the tar
<apachelogger> and the -sl issue is upstream
<apachelogger> good thing albert is hiding
<yofel> -sl is fun, someone "accidentally" deleted the CMakeList.txt's o.O
<shadeslayer> heh
<R33D3M33R> lol :)
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/p63c57e13
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I am a noob at i18n
<R33D3M33R> yeah, that was me
<R33D3M33R> but I did it at my own computer
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you'll need to explain the LP process a bit to me
<R33D3M33R> when I built the l10n, a bunch of these were created
<shadeslayer> I blame R33D3M33R for breaking i18n
<R33D3M33R> in order to prevent them from appearing in kdesvn, I just added them to ignore
<R33D3M33R> whoops :(
<shadeslayer> and svn deleted them ? :S
<R33D3M33R> i'm not sure, I was thinking this was local computer only
<yofel> the ones in the folder levels above do seem to get auto-generated by the release scripts
<yofel> but not the files that need to do the actual file installing
<R33D3M33R> but shouldn't the files be auto-regenerated regardless of this delete?
<R33D3M33R> doesn't scripty do this?
<apachelogger> yofel: what?
<apachelogger> yofel: haha, lol
<apachelogger> epic
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I totally cannot explain something I do not know
<shadeslayer> awesome
<apachelogger> find out if kdesudo templates are imported and translated in saucy
<apachelogger> if not there is lp:kdesudo which should have translations
<apachelogger> then you either write a script or manually download the translations and put them in bzr
<apachelogger> then you roll a tar from bzr
<yofel> R33D3M33R: no idea, I don't know much about l10n - I just went by what I saw when comparing sl and de ^^
<R33D3M33R> this might really be the cause ... because nothing else changed
<apachelogger> R33D3M33R: you cannot autogenerate installation instructions really
<shadeslayer> "Translations" is grayed out
<apachelogger> not for arbitrary data anyway
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for saucy?
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> also https://translations.launchpad.net/kdesudo
<shadeslayer> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/kdesudo
<shadeslayer> I have no idea how to read that :/
<apachelogger> learn english then :P
<shadeslayer> -.-
<R33D3M33R> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdesudo/+bug/356331
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 356331 in KdeSudo "Default translation template" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<R33D3M33R> so you cannot really translate this in lp
<apachelogger> sure you can
<apachelogger> it's just not set up
<R33D3M33R> yes, thats what i meant
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+sources/kdesudo/+translations
<shadeslayer> dunno but apt-file search gives me : kdesudo: /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/kdesudo.mo
<apachelogger> no string changes, so simply use precise :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the files are empty
<shadeslayer> heh fun
<apachelogger> or at least some
<apachelogger> == german is
<apachelogger> so I'd just sync all with what precise had
<apachelogger> seeing as we are somewhat close to release
<apachelogger> I love how everyone comes up with l10n issues 6 days before release
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: okay seriously, I have no idea how to do this :/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/kdesudo/+export
<shadeslayer>  Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page or the information in this page is not shared with you. 
<apachelogger> lul?
<shadeslayer> exactly
<shadeslayer> okay I can view it now ...
<shadeslayer> apparently that link is non sharable
<apachelogger> nah it's administrative for whatever reason Oo
<apachelogger> but shouldn't that thing be in the kubuntu package set?
<shadeslayer> okay requested mo format
<apachelogger> nooooooooooooooo
<apachelogger> po format
<shadeslayer> it is, I just had to go  through https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+sources/kdesudo/+translations
 * apachelogger throws keyboard
<shadeslayer> fine
<shadeslayer> you clearly have too many keyboards
 * apachelogger wonders if Riddell cleared up things with patched l10n :O
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there's a stack of 5 not 10 cm from my right arm actually
<apachelogger> so yes
<shadeslayer> hurray http://i.imgur.com/9mmPwCh.png
<shadeslayer> now all I need to do is make a tree model
<shadeslayer> then throw it at a tree view
<shadeslayer> and implement installing and reverting
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have the po's
<shadeslayer> just untar into kdesudo and upload?
<apachelogger> I dunno what the tar contains
<apachelogger> most likely you'll need to write a tiny script that places them with right name in the right dir
<shadeslayer> has a po filder
<shadeslayer> with other langs inside po folder
<shadeslayer> ls
<shadeslayer> ...
<R33D3M33R> ah, apachelogger, I see now, renaming kdesud to kdesudo only partially improves the translation of the dialog, my bad, I wasn't paying enough attention
<apachelogger> kinda hard to ls if I did not request an export :P
<apachelogger> I put down a task for 14.04 to fix kdesudo l10n
<apachelogger> proper
<shadeslayer> xD
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: file names are wrong
<R33D3M33R> great, so for the missing files, we will need help from Albert?
<shadeslayer> ffffuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<apachelogger> and there are stray files that have no dir
<apachelogger> and you need to make sure it builds
 * shadeslayer throws monitors at Launchpad
<apachelogger> so the stray files will need a new dir and cmakelists accordingly
<apachelogger> R33D3M33R: someone from kde-l10n/i18n anyway
<apachelogger> seems the commit yofel pointed to was the regression.... but I do not feel comfortable poking around in l10n stuff upstream
<R33D3M33R> well, I don't want to break anything else, so I won't touch it until it's fixed
<apachelogger> and why is it so flipping cold
<apachelogger> :@
 * apachelogger freezing
<R33D3M33R> I can mail the kde mailing list and ask for fix, would that be ok?
<apachelogger> R33D3M33R: yep
<R33D3M33R> great, I will do that, thanks for all the help so far!
<R33D3M33R> bye
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think a script exporting one-by-one may be more useful :P
<apachelogger> in the long run
<apachelogger> seeing as Riddell also wanted something like that, though I do not know what for or rather if he wrote a script, because I also suggested that to him :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: moment, trying to understand the drinking game that afiestas_/vHanda/d_ed are discussing
<shadeslayer> such nerds
<apachelogger> don't drink and code.
<shadeslayer> fun
<shadeslayer> find  -maxdepth 1 -type f -name \*.po | cut -d\-  -f 2 | sed 's/.po//' | xargs mkdir
<valorie> isn't the Ballmer Peak just about drinking and coding?
 * valorie brews up a hot toddy for apachelogger
<genii> I thought they used the "mushroom method". eg: keep programmers in the dark, feed them feces, and hope something good grows
<apachelogger> valorie: :*
<valorie> genii: lol
<apachelogger> valorie: also unless one constantly tries to be at ballmer's peak it will have bad impact on code as code produced whilist peaking is so far ahead of normal brain capacity that one will not be able to make sense of it in any other state
<valorie> that's only companies
<apachelogger> also since one is so very efficient one canot be bothered with writing comments
<valorie> apachelogger: sounds about right
<apachelogger> it's a tradeoff :P
<valorie> I've heard the same about songs written while tripping on LSD
<valorie> they don't make quite the same sense as they did from miles high
<valorie> which explains a lot of acid-rock to me
<valorie> and the continuing popularity of Frank Zappa
 * genii puts on "Joe's Garage"
<valorie> don't bogart that joint, my friend
<valorie> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oH8u9PxWJo :-)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.kde.org/psxrkuo9g
<shadeslayer> fooey
<shadeslayer> better http://pastebin.kde.org/pbweqghmn
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> fffuuuuuuuu
<valorie> sup, shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> raging at translations stuff
<shadeslayer> no idea why the po
<valorie> that's been a problem for as long as I can remember
<shadeslayer> is not installed
<valorie> launchpad destroys 'em
<shadeslayer> no no no
<shadeslayer> the stupid gmo is built
<shadeslayer> but the mo isn't installed
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> whaty
<shadeslayer> hurray
<shadeslayer> I'm awesome
<shadeslayer> and tired
<shadeslayer> was looking at the wrong deb
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pign
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<shadeslayer> ping
<valorie> shadeslayer: did you finally find a good place to live?
<shadeslayer> valorie: *hugs*
<shadeslayer> valorie: yep
<valorie> \o/
<shadeslayer> valorie: and d_ed is living with me \o/
<valorie> nice!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can test http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kdesudo_3.4.2.4+repack-2ubuntu2~ppa1_amd64.deb
<valorie> did you find a violin teacher?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> infact
<shadeslayer> d_ed is teach us how to play the guitar
<shadeslayer> and then at home I learn the violin 
<shadeslayer> xD
<valorie> very nice
<shadeslayer> yep
<valorie> did you ever see the film The Red Violin ?
<shadeslayer> no, haven't gotten to it yet
<shadeslayer> and no internet at the apartment
<valorie> woah
<valorie> otoh, relaxation....
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<shadeslayer> I am finally going through my books 
<valorie> just torrent at the office
<valorie> lol
<shadeslayer> leave the laptop at the office
<shadeslayer> just have my phone at home
<valorie> I've been reading a lot lately
<valorie> it's a good thing
<shadeslayer> yeah
<valorie> helps me write more
<shadeslayer> anyone have an idea how to force some app to be shown in a different language?
<shadeslayer> yofel: want to test kdesudo ^^
<ahoneybun> hello valorie
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> how are ya?
<ahoneybun> howdy
<ahoneybun> good you.
<valorie> pretty good
<ahoneybun> good
<valorie> just about to launch into a massive repiping/bathroom redo project
<valorie> sorta crazy
<ahoneybun> oh boy
<ahoneybun> docs are going well
<valorie> I haven't worked on them for a long time
<valorie> but it's cool to see them on the website
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> it's in the second beta
<valorie> I wish we had been able to complete the installation section
<valorie> but it's a big job, and getting it done whenever will still be valuable
<ahoneybun> I would to get what we have finalize first then have the installation on a +1 or the next LTS
<ahoneybun> *to like to get what
<ahoneybun> what do you think
<ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> definitely
<valorie> we can get those mini-docs prepared as well, so we have something for the translators
<valorie> they are starting to ask
<valorie> not sure you noticed
<valorie> thank you so much for thinking big, aaron
<valorie> you kickstarted us
<valorie> and though I really miss darkwing, I think we can get it done with the new crew we have
<ahoneybun> I miss him too
<ahoneybun> yes I noticed one person
<ahoneybun> what should be in the mini-docs?
<skellat> ahoneybun valorie: There is an Ubuntu Documentation Project meeting coming up and a Doodle poll is happening to fix a date & time.  Jack Fromm & I will be there to represent Xubuntu.  If you want to join in, contribute to the Doodle poll http://doodle.com/75zbukag5fgk8ri4 and talk to pleia2 about getting a Kubuntu Documentation team added under the Ubuntu Documentation Project umbrella perhaps.  There may not be much there useful for flavors 
<valorie> thanks, skellat
<valorie> what do you do for xubuntu docs?
<ahoneybun> skellat: thank you for the info though, yes that would be great and it could get more people involved
<valorie> ahoneybun: so much less than we used to have, IMO
<valorie> and links to our new docs
<valorie> permanent links, not to the wiki
<ahoneybun> valorie: Riddell was talking about linking our server to the main kubuntu site
<skellat> valorie: I help write, update things, and make sure it gets into the sponsorship queue for upload
<valorie> but I mean, what is there for content other than the standard ubuntu docs?
<valorie> what do you ship, and what do you have on your website?
<valorie> sheesh, that is basic info I should know already
<valorie> duh
<skellat> valorie: We seed apt-offline so we've got a chapter on how to use it.  I've got tentative tasks for 14.04 to write some more in-depth stuff.  You can find it at http://docs.xubuntu.org
<skellat> Which mirrors what we ship in the xubuntu-docs package
<valorie> ah, I do remember looking at that
<valorie> so you ship a big set of docs
<skellat> Yeah
<valorie> do you get good translations?
<skellat> I'm not plugged in on the translation side, alas.  I heard from a PT translator that he's going to work hard to get it all translated for 14.04.
<valorie> I think it's really important to have at least the core docs well-translated
<valorie> apps and stuff like that, we can rely more on the KDE translations
<skellat> The delta between 13.04 and 13.10 wasn't too bad so there wasn't much to change translations for.  We had to search & destroy all references to the pidgin-microblog package as it is hopelessly broken but beyond that we did some tweaking this round.
<ahoneybun> skellat: valorie and I were thinking of having the main in english but have a mini set so it is easy to translate
<valorie> and i think the ubuntu docs are generally well done
<ahoneybun> valorie: I think it would be a great idea to go 
<valorie> yeah, that's the problem with having much about specific packages
<ahoneybun> I already did the poll skellat
<valorie> they change
<valorie> imo better to have links
<ahoneybun> links?
<valorie> and let the app devels do the translations
<skellat> valorie: We update it as time goes by.  LTS requires attention but it works.  Since Xfce does some stuff differently than you'd see in Unity, we have to explain those processes.
<valorie> for instance we have a list of games, but aside from a short phrase about each, there is basically a link to the kdegames page about it
<valorie> skellat: yes, same here
<valorie> KDE provides different fuctionality than Unity
<skellat> Our seeding doesn't change too drastically.  As to pidgin-microblog, I also wound up doing merge proposals to get it completely unseeded as it is just broken and now orphaned in Debian.  We got it unseeded in Lubuntu and Xubuntu as of 13.10 so nobody will ship it on-disc.  Kinda drastic but also a rare case.
<valorie> yeah, the kde version is pretty broken as well
<ahoneybun> valorie: can you make a few changes on the trello so we can see what we want in the mini-docs
<valorie> I don't think we've shipped it for awhile
<valorie> ahoneybun: that requires thinking
<valorie> which..... I can't do at the moment
 * skellat disappears so as to deal with LoCo-related matters
<valorie> but I'll open the page for when my brain is working
<valorie> too much going on atm
<valorie> I'm missing the SeaGL meet too
<valorie> :(
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> true
<valorie> first ever Seattle GNU/Linux conf.
<ahoneybun> I'll try my best to be at that meeting
<ahoneybun> oh dare
<valorie> awesome
<ahoneybun> yep I'll be there 
 * valorie goes to check on the doodle
<valorie> usually everyone meets while I'm still sleeping
<ahoneybun> yea I'll be there for both of us If I can
<valorie> you might drop on note on kub-devel and see if some other docs folks will join in too
<ahoneybun> note>
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> I don't know how
<valorie> a post
<valorie> an email 
<valorie> to the kubuntu-devel list
<ahoneybun> email the list
<valorie> right
<valorie> damn it, I doodled
<valorie> but trello won't let me in
<valorie> pfff
<ahoneybun> weird
<valorie> I'll look at my email
<valorie> maybe I used the wrong email or something
<valorie> or chromium forgot my passw
<valorie> resetting it
<valorie> ok, got in to catch up a bit
<ahoneybun> k
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-12
<valorie> ok, off for dinner
<valorie> bbl
<ahoneybun> away
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, checked by settings LANG, LANGUAGE and LC_ALL to de_DE.UTF-8, but it's still english :/
 * yofel wonders if he did something wrong..
<yofel> shadeslayer: what's the status for https://trello.com/c/9J4yMeZd ? I think you said the last soprano had some fixes for that?
<ahoneybun> Hello
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you?
<ahoneybun> Good you? lordievader 
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Doing good too. I heard from Riddell that the installation pages should be remove from the docs-package?
<ahoneybun> Yes it is not ready
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Ok, I think/hope I have some time tommorow.
<ahoneybun> OK I want to finalize what we have then work on the install page for a +1 or 14.04
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Have you followed the discussion yesterday about the localization?
<ahoneybun> I know one person want to translate it but valorie and I want a mini set of docs for launchpad translate
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Ah ok. Good to know.
<ahoneybun> Yep 
<AndChat|545664> Was that the discussion yesterday lordievader ?
<lordievader> AndChat|545664: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/11/%23kubuntu-devel.html search for "Will the docs really live on the wiki from now on? I mean, really really?"
<apachelogger> fwiw next time ahoneybun comes on, someone please tell him that piping documentation through launchpad is not only overly complicate but potentially leads to bad quality as consistency is hard to present in paragraph based translation as would be done by launchpad.
<apachelogger> other options should be looked into and given preference if viable at all
<lordievader> apachelogger: AndChat|545664 = ahoneybun ;)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> AndChat|545664: ^ :P
<AndChat|545664> I see
<apachelogger> in particular as I mentioned in the past, I'd get in touch with KDE and possibly look into using mediawiki instead of moinmoin
<apachelogger> since KDE already has l10n figured out for that it seems and all the tech is there
<AndChat|545664> It would be better to use the same tech as KDE 
<AndChat|545664> But I just wonder how it will work with our server
<lordievader> AndChat|545664: We make a new script that converts the mediawiki into static html ;)
<AndChat|545664> That would be amazing
<lordievader> It can probably/hopefully be done...
<AndChat|545664> Oh hopefully 
<AndChat|545664> Let's try it out maybe it would work even better
<lordievader> AndChat|545664: Give me some mediawiki content and I'll see if it can be done ;)
<AndChat|545664> lordievader: maybe try moving the home page over as a test
<AndChat|545664> :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: odd, it worked for me, will see it tomorrow
<shadeslayer> and yes, Vishesh said the issue you had should be fixed in soprano 2.9
<shadeslayer> 2.9.4 
<AndChat|545664> What do you think about that lordievader ?
<lordievader> AndChat|545664: At the moment I'm starting to wonder if converting code is a good thing to do, I mean why not let the mediawiki system convert it for us?
<AndChat|545664> What the wiki to HTML?
<lordievader> AndChat|545664: I know nothing about mediawiki, but it is a markup language like moinmoin right?
<AndChat|545664> Yes a bit I have not used it neither
<lordievader> AndChat|545664: Well it gets processed somewhere, why should we do it (again) if it is done elsewhere too.
<AndChat|545664> Thats the reason to move to mediawiki because it can convert 
<AndChat|545664> Not sure of the quality
<lordievader> AndChat|545664: Not exactly what I mean, but never mind.
<AndChat|545664> Oh 
<apachelogger> there are a bazillion mediawiki extensions, so I'll guess that there is at least one that can export pages to html
<apachelogger> http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Extension:DumpHTML
<AndChat|545664> apachelogger: I think it can Do it by default
<apachelogger> http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Publishing_from_MediaWiki#Built-in_methods_of_exporting_data_via_the_interface
<apachelogger> it even has a builtin render argument for that ^^
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> talk with upstream
<yofel> shadeslayer: how did you test? Maybe I'm just doing it wrong...
<apachelogger> they have people who know more about mediawiki than us :P
<yofel> because the .mo is certainly there
<apachelogger> yofel: what are you talking about?
<yofel> kdesudo l10n
<apachelogger> ah, I'll leave now :P
<yofel> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kdesudo_3.4.2.4+repack-2ubuntu2~ppa1_amd64.deb
<lordievader> apachelogger: Ohh that would be very helpfull indeed :)
<yofel> is supposed to work
<lordievader> Making it even easier to keep the docs up to date.
<apachelogger> yofel: pff, deb is lame
<yofel> blame rohan, not me :P
 * apachelogger throws keyboard
<yofel> ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: the mo was there before btw, hence why I say that deb is crap, easy validation = look at tar's po files :P
<yofel> uh, hm
 * yofel is seriously bad when it comes to gettext :S
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1239173] qt4-x11 - binaries linked against libQtCore don't start @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1239173 (by Matthias Klose)
<ScottK> It'd be nice if some people would be doing some ISO testing.
 * yofel added kubuntu-create-sru-branches to kubuntu-automation
<yofel> someone please look over it to make sure it's sane
<valorie> apachelogger: there is really no way for us to use the KDE infra
<valorie> I talked to everybody I could think of
<valorie> the only thing we could do is install our own mediawiki on our own server, and maintain that ourselves
<valorie> I doubt we have anyone willing to do that
<yofel> hm
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kipi-plugins_4%3a3.4.0-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/config.kcfg/photolayoutseditor.kcfg', which is also in package digikam 4:3.3.0-0ubuntu1
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-13
<ScottK> yofel: digikam should be using kipi-plugins from the archive, not installing it's own.
<yofel> ScottK: kipi-plugins is shipped as part of digikam SC these days
<yofel> all I had to fix was the breaks/replaces really
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> But it's still a separate binary.
<ScottK> , right?
<yofel> well, yes. This was about a file that was incorrectly in digikam, not in kipi-plugins and the file move was missing the replaces stanza
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<manchicken> Tomorrow I will have internet again. Yay.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rohan> yofel: what am i being blamed for? 
<rohan> i just installed kubuntu 13.10, and I can't connect to any network device: network manager applet fails with "IP configuration was unavailable" 
<smartboyhw> Maybe shadeslayer should help^ :P 
<rohan> well for now i'm just preventing NM and using "dhclient usb0", using tethering on my phone 
<rohan> and doing a dist-upgrade
<rohan> hopefully the dist-upgrade fixes the issue
<yofel> rohan: lol, sorry, I meant shadeslayer. I didn't realize your nick was there ^^
<mustafa_muhammad> Hi ll
<mustafa_muhammad> *all
<mustafa_muhammad> I was trying to provide more useful trace for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1238330
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238330 in apport (Ubuntu) "Apport crashed whan I chose "other display-related problem"" [Undecided,New]
<mustafa_muhammad> The KDE crash handler offered to install debug symbols, and installed some, but not all of the required debug packages
<mustafa_muhammad> I need the debug packages for some file, like 
<mustafa_muhammad> /usr/bin/python3.3
<rohan> the network problem fixed itself after a system upgrade and reboot 
<rohan> any idea what's the best place to put my synaptics touchpad settings so that they stick? /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf seems not to work 
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<markey> gah, after the latest system update, OpenGL with Intel no longer works at all
<markey> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<markey> what happened there?
<markey> great timing too, I'm in the middle of developing something with OpenGL
<markey> apachelogger: is opengl working for you with Intel currently?
<markey> for some reason the Nvidia driver was installed although I don't even have Nvidia
<markey> apparently Kubuntu thinks I have Optimus
<markey> alright, fixed it by uninstalling the Nvidia stuff. that was weird
<lordievader> Riddell: For the kubuntu-docs package I removed the links to the installation pages: http://griffioen.no-ip.org/ <- there are the two files (dsc and tar.gz) that you want ;)
<smartboyhw> well, I can upload this as long as another dev acks this, it's post-Final Freeze after all-.-
<smartboyhw> (Actually, Riddell or ScottK)
<lordievader> smartboyhw: That would be great :)
<smartboyhw> lordievader, erm, I am getting this: E: kubuntu-docs changes: changed-by-address-malformed Olivier van der Toorn <lordievader@corellian-corvette>
<smartboyhw> Is the email address correct?
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Euhh, no. That comes from the change log? I think?
<smartboyhw> lordievader, let me check
<smartboyhw> Yes it does-.-
<smartboyhw> Please do set DEBEMAIL in your ~/.bashrc to the correct email ....
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Changed the email address in the change log, could you try again?
<smartboyhw> lordievader, good
<smartboyhw> Checked
<lordievader> ^^
<smartboyhw> Question (explicitly to Riddell): Shouldn't maintainer of kubuntu-docs be Kubuntu Developers instead of you?
<smartboyhw> um, wait, I just realized Riddell is away for the week, oh damnit
<smartboyhw> I think it's OK to change the Maintainers to "Kubuntu Developers".......
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw. maintainers and devs may not be the same
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, I think that actually should have been the docs team
<smartboyhw> But I'm not sure what email it would be....
<smartboyhw> It certainly != Riddell himself.
<smartboyhw> lordievader, you based on the wrong package, I have to implement it myself-.-
<smartboyhw> Basically, you ignored the changes in debian/ dir
<smartboyhw> lordievader, I'm sorry, I don't have the time to re-work the kubuntu-docs package myself. Can you please base your work on the package in the archive, and give us the link again?
<debfx> smartboyhw: changing the maintainer to Kubuntu Developers is fine since there are no single package maintainers in Ubuntu
<smartboyhw> debfx, sure
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Ah my apologies, I'll get right on it.
<lordievader> I took the kubuntu-docs_13.10ubuntu2 as base, hope this is correct: http://griffioen.no-ip.org is where they are under the name of kubuntu-docs_13.10ubuntu3.[dsc|tar.gz]
<starbuck1> does the network manager actually have a systray icon, or am I the only one missing it (maybe due to bad updates or settings)?
<soee> starbuck1, its gone after last updates
<starbuck1> soee: thanks for confirm, so i dont worry about my system at fault
<soee> its not me or you,  others reported this too
<BluesKaj> there is an alternative network management widget , if you take a look 
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> wasn't that supposed to be fixed since friday afternoon?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<BluesKaj> apachelogger. well the NM appears with a different icon and connection/settings dialogs
<apachelogger> yes, because saucy features a different version
<apachelogger> but on thursday it was actually broken
<BluesKaj> the NM availble in win widgets
<apachelogger> and I had thought that was fixed fridayish
<BluesKaj> er just widgets 
<BluesKaj> I think the original NM has been replacewd with some other devs version 
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> soee, starbuck1: assuming it was fixed, which i cannot test, it is likely that you have to enable it via the systray settings dialog
<apachelogger> i.e. since the binaries disappeared for a day it may be that plasma decided to remove it from the config
<soee> apachelogger, ah yes there was no such option last time i checked
<soee> now i can check Manage network
<soee> and i have it back, though in systray settings icon for NM is missing
<BluesKaj> network manager shows it's still installed , but the appearance is quite different than the big blue "NM" icon in the widgets panel tool box
<apachelogger> soee: ah, you mean in the dialog there is no icon for the entry?
<apachelogger> if so, please file a bug
<apachelogger> that's easy enough to fix ^^
<BluesKaj> apachelogger. no it looks a blank page
<BluesKaj> like
<soee> true
<apachelogger> bug report and assign to me please
<soee> where can i report this ?
<apachelogger> lunchpad
<BluesKaj> apachelogger. I reported it on launchpad , but I guess I missed the step to assign it to you.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1239444
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1239444 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Network Manager Plasmoid has no icon" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> ah , good , you picked it up , apachelogger
<BluesKaj> ok , enough for today 
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-06
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<SourBlue> Hei guys, do you know a way to change the Terminal Size from the command line (more or less set and unset fullscreen mode)
<lordievader> SourBlue: From konsole? Guess you should look at qdbus.
<Riddell> hola chicos
<SourBlue> ellos mios
<Riddell> SourBlue: did you ever get a chance to look at kdevelop-py3 ?
<Riddell> or whatever it's called
<SourBlue> Nope
<SourBlue> should I ?
<Riddell> SourBlue: you were talking about packaging it
<Riddell> there's no desperate rush but it would be nice
<SourBlue> Yeah, it looked like a "normal" Package but i never took a close look at that
<SourBlue> I don't really have time (at the moment) to look into something new like that I'm learning Apache, FTP etc atm
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> buenos dias sgclark 
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<Riddell> sgclark: did you have a nice weekend?
<sgclark> Riddell: well, update broke my system :) but all good now. Filed : Bug 1377321
<ubottu> bug 1377321 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "sddm and nvidia-331 problems if nvidia-331/nvidia-prime is already installed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377321
<Riddell> sgclark: this seems to happen surpringly often with you!
<sgclark> Riddell: almost done with that massive copyright file
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah I know :( 90% of the time it is my Nvidia card : /
<Riddell> sgclark: oh kdeplasma-addons? hugs
<sgclark> I hate that nouveau driver though
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah, will be done here in a few. Is that a new release I see going through ci?
<apachelogger>         modified:   debian/kio.install
<apachelogger> people
<Riddell> tsdgeos: you had an issue with ntrack in the archive?
<apachelogger> you really really need to remember wrap-and-sort
<tsdgeos> Riddell: i have a crash in konqueror when going to kde bugzilla and started from kinit, i remember i've had before and i *think* it got fixed by rebuilding something ntrack related
<tsdgeos> but i may be misremembering (i'm sure i had it before and autofixed itself, don't remember what rebuild was needed)
<Riddell> apachelogger: you're a fan of wrap-and-sort now?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> if you want to use it then use it
<Riddell> sgclark: KF5 5.3 initial upload to next-staging
<apachelogger> if you want to use it but don't use it it just creates more pointless diff across stuff
<apachelogger> therefore you either must use it always or you must not use it never, using it sometimes isn't going to fly and defeats the purpose to begin with
<Riddell> right enough
<sgclark> Riddell: ok so there is a COPYING GPL-3 file that copyright helper picks up, but the files say GPL-2+, which do I go with?
<Riddell> let me look
<sgclark> Riddell: applets folder is the issue
<Riddell> sgclark: which path?
<Riddell> oh I see
<sgclark> Riddell: many of them
<sgclark> Riddell: and actually there are a variety of licenses in files, but a COPYING with GPL3
<Riddell> qalculate and leavenote have GPL3 but the files are GPL2
<Riddell> sgclark: should be fixed upstream by removing the unnecessary COPYING files
<Riddell> sgclark: do you have a kde git account?
<sgclark> Riddell: I do
<Riddell> sgclark: I suggest just just removing all the COPYING files in applets/ in Plasma/5.1 branch and merging that into master
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> let me know if you need a hand
<sgclark> Riddell: oh, did you catch the i18n php tag problem in your announcement? 
<sgclark> I was gpoing to fix it for you but did not get web permissions until last night
<Riddell> sgclark: for plasma beta? I saw there was one paragraph which wasn't being shown
<Riddell> ooh you have web permission? elite!
<sgclark> yeah :)
<Riddell> you can help with release announcements now :)
<sgclark> yep
<Riddell> when d_ed appears I'll work out what he started for the final announcement for plasma 5.1
<sgclark> Riddell: so I don't have to review request removing these?
<Riddell> sgclark: nah, they're obviously unnecessary and confusing
 * sgclark is scared
<sgclark> ok lol
<shadeslayer> I want to light fireworks
<shadeslayer> I don't know why
<shadeslayer> but I feel like lighting some fireworks
<sgclark> Riddell: pushed
<Riddell> sgclark: you can also remove the other COPYING files if you want, they're unnecessary
<sgclark> ok
 * Riddell sends shadeslayer to http://www.openfiremap.org/?zoom=13&lat=41.37907&lon=2.17644&layers=B0000TF first
<sgclark> lol
<shadeslayer> fire hydrants?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Status KF5 5.3.0 http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.3.0_utopic.html
<Antisound> hi everyone
<Antisound> got a problem with 5.0.95
<Antisound> nearly after every reboot the desktopbackground disapears and i can't open the desktop preferences?!
<Antisound> is that a known bug?
<mcstr> hey guys i have a problem with package dependencies since today... project-neon5-kio-dbg depends on project-neon5-kio and if i try apt-get -f install i get broken pipe.... 
<mcstr> asked in the project-neon channel but no answer
<Antisound> mcstr: i think here's few traffic too 2day ;-)
<mcstr> antisound hmmm ok ... you 've got any idea about this?
<Antisound> mcstr: nope sry
<Antisound> i'm not working with project neon
<Antisound> i'm on 14.10 plasma5 iso
<mcstr> afair last time i had something like that it fixed itself after few days
<Antisound> mcstr: maybe wait somemore days... and they're going to fix that package?
<mcstr> ktrash5 is the culprit... 
<mcstr> yeah that's what i thought too antisound
<sgclark> I don't use or have anything to do with projet neon sorry :(
<mcstr> tried to clean the cache no luck 
<Antisound> then the only thing you could have is patience ;-)
<mcstr> indeed :)
<mcstr> not my strenght though :P
<Antisound> mcstr: i knew what you mean,...
<Antisound> it's like wait for christmas.. for me it's waiting for plasma 5.1 final :D
<mcstr> hehe 
<mcstr> when is the release supposed to be?
<Antisound> 14th of october
<Antisound> supposed to be ;-)
<Riddell> Antisound: it disappears after you set it?
<Antisound> Riddell: yes sir
<mcstr> a week from now on
<Antisound> Riddell: and the screen is flickering too
<mcstr> probably will get it also quite fast as i am using the kubuntu ppa daily packages
<Antisound> Riddell: i think it's kwin but i'm not sure
<Antisound> Riddell: if i only log off and on again it's alright again
<Riddell> flickering might be, the background will be plasma
<Antisound> mcstr: 4 sure u will get
<Antisound> Riddell: for me it feels like kwin but i can be wrong 
<Antisound> Riddell: the strangest thing of all is i can't open the desktop settings anymore... either via mouse right click nor on the "sandwich" button too
<Riddell> wibble
<Riddell> well I've been stuck on the ubiquity -> sddm transition issue
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Riddell> but I'm getting nowhere, there's no log output and it's hard to do anything without that
<Antisound> hi BluesKaj
<Antisound> Riddell: same here ;-)
<Riddell> so I might just give up and not have ubiquity display at the start
<BluesKaj> hi Antisound
<Antisound> don't know how to log 
<Riddell> and then I can care about other bits
<sgclark> hiyas
<Antisound> mcstr: why don't you use the 14.10 plasma5 image?
<sgclark> klipper seems broken...
<mcstr> antisound because on my working pc i use usually kde 4 kubuntu and have added the ppas for project neon
<Antisound> sgclark: for me it's working
<mcstr> antisound as much as i think plasma next is awesomely promising not yet there for daily work
<Antisound> mcstr: you think?
<mcstr> antisound yep, akonadi yet not working in kmail for example
<mcstr> also still a few crashes 
<sgclark> Antisound: you can copy and paste from the panel entries?
<mcstr> but i love the little mem consumption and general performance
<Antisound> sgclark: let me check
<Antisound> sgclark: yup seems working
<sgclark> hrmm ok
<Riddell> sgclark or anyone let me know if you start on KF5, at the moment I'm being lazy and not updating the notes page
<sgclark> I am still working on this insane copyright :(
<sgclark> but will do
<Antisound> Riddell: i am in kf5 or do you mean k5 5.3?
<Riddell> Antisound: I mean doing packaging fixes (which you're very welcome to do)
<Antisound> Riddell: do you mean... like this? http://packaging.ubuntu.com/de/html/fixing-a-bug.html
<Riddell> Antisound: something like that
<Antisound> Riddell: what in detail do you mean?
<Riddell> Antisound: we have KF5 5.3 packages in the next-staging PPA and this page shows if they built and if it can see any problems http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.3.0_utopic.html
<Riddell> and I'm going through fixing any problems it highlights
<Riddell> if you want to help I'd happily show you how :)
<Antisound> Riddell: show me how!
<Antisound> i want to learn ;-)
<Riddell> Antisound: ok I'll set up a cloud server and we can do some together, do you have a launchpad page with your ssh key?
<Antisound> errr, no sry
<Antisound> not yet
<Antisound> or wait
<Antisound> i think i have
<Antisound> I HAVE! ;-)
<Antisound> hmm where do i get my ssh key?
<Antisound> wait wait,... 
<Antisound> Riddell: so everythings ready ;-)
<Antisound> got an ssh key 
<Riddell> Antisound: utl?
<Riddell> Antisound: url?
<Antisound> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~antisound is that the right one?
<Antisound> https://launchpad.net/~antisound/+sshkeys
<Antisound> or this?
<Riddell> yep thanks
<Mirv> mitya57: do you see anything risky in the qtchooser whitelisting patch regarding KDE? apachelogger mentioned those plasma startup issues, but my understanding is that the whitelist approach doesn't increase any risk of problems, only decreases. if the correct version is installed, it will be used.
<Riddell> Antisound: it'll be a couple of mins to start up
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> no stress ;-)
 * Antisound is pretty exicted to learn something new ;-)
<jmux> Riddell: just got your LP update for the "insights" bug and I just had a talk with our Mgmt. Peter told me he'll contact Canonical this week. Let's see what they'll propose.
<Riddell> ooh great, thanks jmux :)
 * jmux doubts they'll replace Ubuntu with Kubuntu, but probably add a paragraph...
<Riddell> well that's fine, we're happy to be ubuntu as well
<Antisound> Riddell: interposed question... are you any other guys in here for canoncial?
<Antisound> working..
<mitya57> Mirv: I see no problem at all
<mitya57> (even more, what I initially suggested was to enable fallback for *everything*)
<Riddell> Antisound: nobody kubuntu works for canonoical but some nice people from involved in canonical do qt5 (as chatting just now)
<Antisound> ok
<mitya57> Mirv: Good news is that svuorela will talk to thiago about that at Qt Developer Days
<Mirv> mitya57: yes, I think so too. apachelogger is right in that there are issues (that have been workarounded in eg. kde4 packages by directly calling Qt4's qdbus), but that patch does not make them worse
<Mirv> mitya57: Unity8 desktop preview would need it for 14.10, would it be ok for you if I upload it now?
<mitya57> Please go ahead!
<Mirv> thanks!
<Antisound> Riddell: maybe an indiscreet question... but how are you earn money if you re working for free?
<ScottK> That's not what he said.
 * sgclark makes nothing
<Riddell> Antisound: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-235-32-131.compute-1.amazonaws.com  then run byobu
<mcstr> apachelogger shadeslayer from project-neon told me that project neon is currently unmaintained and you know more about it?
<Antisound> ScottK: you talked to me?
<Riddell> Antisound: I'm lucky enough to get sponsored by Blue Systems, folks like jmux are clever enough to get their city council to pay to install kubuntu, many people work for the satisfaction of making a great product they want to use and to gain skills in life
<Antisound> Riddell: wow!
<Antisound> thats an answer ;-)
<Antisound> i'M logged in ;-)
<Riddell> Antisound: welcome in to this shared ec2 (amazon cloud) server
<Antisound> yeah, thx ;-)
<Riddell> Antisound: lets do an easy fix
<Antisound> ok show me how
<Riddell> Antisound: on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.3.0_utopic.html kdnssd-kf5 is yellow
<Antisound> i c 
<Riddell> Antisound: if you click show it highlights the issue invalid-short-name-in-dep5-copyright
<Antisound> yep
<Riddell> Antisound: this is given by a tool called lintian which just examines .deb packages and issues common warnings and errors
<Antisound> ah ok
<Riddell> Antisound: you can google invalid-short-name-in-dep5-copyright and get a better explanation but it's sayins that BSD should be changed to be more specific as a label
<Antisound> Riddell: alright
<Riddell> Antisound: this is KDE Frameworks and we've just changed to storing our packaging in debian git for that
<Riddell> Antisound: so make a new directory for kdnssd
<Riddell> on the ec2 server
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> show me how
<Riddell> Antisound: you know command line?
<Antisound> a bit of course ;-)
<Antisound> standard commands
<Riddell> Antisound: better if you do it, means you'll remember it more
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> just mkdir for it
<Riddell> give it a name too
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> kdnssd is a good name
<Antisound> hehe
<Riddell> and cd into it
<Riddell> Antisound: get the packaging with  git clone debian:frameworks/kdnssd
<Antisound> alright
<Riddell> Antisound: you can see from the .gitconfig I checked earier on that console that debian: is a git shortcut for git://git.debian.org/pkg-kde/
<Riddell> Antisound: cd into that 
<Riddell> and get the right branch  git checkout kubuntu_utopic_next
<Antisound> wait slowly
<Riddell> you were right with the cd you had
<Antisound> so?
<Riddell> then run that checkout 
<apachelogger> Mirv, mitya57: FWIW from what I remember the patch is a substantial step up in things not falling over, as far as kde bits are concerned startkde currently is patched in both versions of plasma so landing the patch should at least not break login ;)
<Antisound> how to?
<Riddell> Antisound:  git checkout kubuntu_utopic_next
<Riddell> Antisound: great
<Antisound> thx ;)
<Riddell> Antisound: this debian/ directory is our packaging, you can look at each of the files if you want to see what they all do
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> Antisound: infact, look at each file and ask me to explain those you don't understand
<Antisound> what you mean, with look at them?
<Riddell> Antisound: you can use   less  to look at the contents of each file
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> changelog is clear
<Antisound> ;-)
<Riddell> q to quit
 * Antisound know's that ;-)
<Antisound> hehe
<Antisound> whats compat?
<Riddell> it's the compatibility version of the debhelper scripts, much of the work of building the package is done by debhelper scripts
<Riddell> and they change behaviour occationally
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> so the compat just sets which version they act as
<Antisound> and control?
<Riddell> 9 is the latest
<Riddell> control is metadata for the package, it describes the source package in the top paragraph and the binary packages we want to build in the following paragraphs
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> copyright seems to be clear ;-)
<Antisound> lol
<Antisound> i think the rest is clear
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> lets make this fix then
<Antisound> yep
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> invalid-short-name-in-dep5-copyright bsd (paragraph at line 30)
<Riddell> Antisound: do you have a preferred console text editor? emacs? nano?
<Antisound> not really
<Antisound> vi ?
<Antisound> ;-)
<Antisound> not working often with console text editor
<Riddell> let's use nano to keep it simple
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> Antisound: open copyright in nano
<Antisound> where does the line stand?
<Riddell> it'll be complaining about the line which says "License: BSD"
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> I googled that lintian error and it pointed me to https://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/copyright-format/1.0/
<Riddell> which says to use BSD-2-clause or BSD-3-clause
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> so scroll down to see which one we want to use
<Antisound> http://spdx.org/licenses/BSD-3-Clause ?
<Riddell> Antisound: yeah looks like that's the one
<Riddell> so replace BSD with BSD-3-clause
<Mirv> apachelogger: yes, that's what I thought too.
<Riddell> Antisound: lovely, control x to save and quit
<Riddell> Antisound: ever used git before?
<Antisound> nope
<Antisound> sorry ;-)
<Riddell> Antisound:   git diff  to show changes
<Antisound> ahhhh
<Antisound> nice
<Riddell> Antisound: and if you're happy with them  git commit -a -m "fix invalid-short-name-in-dep5-copyright"
<Riddell> will save it to the local repository
<Antisound> yes seems good ;-)
<Antisound> oooookaaaayy
<Riddell> Antisound: and you can run  git push  to send it to debian (except it won't work because my ssh key isn't on this server to stop you stealing my identity)
<Antisound> hehehe
<Antisound> Riddell: you don't trust me , hmm ;-)
<Antisound> just kidding
<Riddell> Antisound: or maybe I don't trust amazon :)
<Antisound> maybe more ;-)
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> but it would have worked out
<Antisound> ;-)
<Riddell> Antisound:   apt install git-buildpackage
<Antisound> what have i done?
<Riddell> that installs a tool called git-buildpackage
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> i already thought..
<Antisound> but what can i do with that tool ;-)
<Riddell> but maybe it's easier to avoid too many fancy tools for now
<Antisound> hehe
<Riddell> Antisound: in the directory above run  uscan
<Riddell> ooh interesting
<Riddell> Antisound: I see, uscan uses that debian/watch file to try to download the upstream source tar from kde
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> Antisound: but this isn't released software so it's not publically available on download.kde.org yet, you need to have a login to their server to get it
<Riddell> Antisound: so I've uploaded that manually
<Riddell> Antisound: uncompress that tar with  tar xf filename
<Antisound> k
<Riddell> Antisound: and copy the debian/ packaging direcory into kdnssd-5.3.0/
<Antisound> Riddell: the directory is the kdnssd folder or?
<Riddell> yep
<Antisound> copy or move?
<Riddell> (we're going to build the package to make sure it still builds, even though it's a trivial change and I might not bother normally)
<Riddell> Antisound: copy
<Antisound> errr i hate coping in console
<Antisound> :D
<Riddell> nearly: cp -r kdnssd/debian kdnssd-5.3.0/
<Riddell> should do it
<Antisound> -r recusive?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> Antisound: inside kdnssd-5.3.0/ build the package by running  debuild
<Riddell> Antisound: apt install those missing build depends
<Riddell> Antisound: learn to use copy and paste :)
<Riddell> select the package names with your name and middle click to paste
<Antisound> better :P ;)
<Antisound> hehe
<Antisound> holy moly.. .this is fast
<Riddell> amazon has a local mirror for ubuntu packages
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> and I think this is a server with a solid state hard disk
<Antisound> i think so to
<Antisound> o
<Riddell> try to build it again
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> that package is installed but an older version, the new version should be in the next-staging PPA
<Riddell> ok it found it after an apt update
<Riddell> Antisound: debuild it!
<Antisound> hehehe
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> it's running the debhelper scripts
<Riddell> which will compile it
<Riddell> then install the files locally
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> then put them into .debs
<Antisound> how to i put them into debs?
<Riddell> it'll do that
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> nice
<Antisound> so debuild is the tool which makes of a source a .deb?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> lovely, it's all done
<Riddell> if you look in the directory above you should see the .debs
<Antisound> nice one
<Riddell> yep all these
<Riddell> you can use lesspipe foo.deb to see the contents of a .deb
<Riddell> and   lintian foo.deb  will hopefully no longer give the warning we were fixing
<Riddell> Antisound: again, copy and paste is your friend
<Riddell> double click on a filename to select, middle click o paste
<Antisound> but which of these were the file with the error?
<Riddell> Antisound: they all share the copyright file so all of them would give the error before
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> you can also run lintian on the .dsc which will look at the source
<Antisound> nothings changed?
<Riddell> lovely, no errors
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> silence is golden when it comes to lintian (or most things in unix)
<Antisound> hehe ok
<Riddell> Antisound: ok lets builds the source package and upload to the PPA
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> Antisound: cd into kdnssd
<Riddell> Antisound: I uploaded our automation scripts
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> Antisound: run  ~/kubuntu-automation/git-buildpackage-ppa -s 2
<Riddell> without the "run" :)
<Antisound> wtf
<Antisound> lol
<Riddell> that'll take the .tar from KDE and the debian/ from us and add a ppa2 changelog entry and build the source packaging
<mcstr> apachelogger shadeslayer from project-neon told me that project neon is currently unmaintained and you know more about it?
<Antisound> but it hasn't worked because of your key? or
<Riddell> Antisound: if you look in the directory above you have a .orig. (upstream) a .debian.tar.gz (the debian/ directory with packaging)  and the .dsc (simple descrption) and .changes (lists what we want to upload)
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> Antisound: I just ran  debsign -r  on my local computer to add the missing pgp signature
<Riddell> Antisound: look in the .changes to make sure it looks good
<Riddell> Antisound: oh wrong .changes file
<Riddell> it's the ppa2 one we want to upload
<Riddell> yep looks good to me
<Antisound> okay
<Riddell> upload it with  dput ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-staging kdnssd-kf5_5.3.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa2_source.changes
<Riddell> add a --unchecked I guess
<Antisound> Riddell: hmm got a tiny problem
<Antisound> i have to leave for some minutes..
<Antisound> how long do we need?
<Riddell> Antisound: just this one command
<Riddell> and it's done
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> where's the missing command?
<Riddell> I dunno, you're the one who pasted that :)
<Antisound> so?
<Antisound> no
<Antisound> or?
<Riddell> Antisound: add  --unchecked
<Riddell> silly dput
<Antisound> hehe
<Riddell> add --unchecked  after the dput
<Antisound> okkkkk
<Riddell> Antisound: awooga!
<apachelogger> mcstr: depends on your definition of maintained I guess
<Riddell> Antisound: now you're an elite kubuntu ninja
<Antisound> HEHEHE
<Antisound> yeeeeeeeeeeeahhaaa
<Antisound> i've got so save the dialog ;-)
<Antisound> so Riddell we talk again later
<Riddell> Antisound: you can watch it build at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging/+packages?field.name_filter=kdnssd
<Antisound> thanks in advance for your patience :-)
<Antisound> alright
<Riddell> Antisound: and hopefully it should be perfect by the time you come back
<Antisound> hehe
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> so ... ttyl :)
<Riddell> ciao
<mcstr> apachelogger well the thing is i got a problem with some package ktrash5 today..... 
<Riddell> gosh I do think that euca2ools is a crime against naming up there with akregator
<mcstr> apachelogger to be more precisely »/opt/project-neon5/bin/ktrash5 can't be overwritten sicne today
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> you need to figure out what needs to overwrite what and then tell dpkg to overwrite
<apachelogger> neon never ever did that
<mcstr> apachelogger /var/cache/apt/archives/project-neon5-kio_0.0+git20141006.0321+neon4~89ebd41~14.04_amd64.deb
<mcstr> i tried force overwrite got another error message now -f install and it seems to configure everything
<mcstr> hope this works
<sgclark> Riddell: kdeplasma-addons with a current copyright and misc changes has been pushed and in next-staging building
<Riddell> awooga!
<sgclark> Riddell: I have to leave for 1ish hour, but will help with kf5 if needed when I get back.
<Riddell> sgclark: have yourself a chocolate milk on me for that, you deserve it
<sgclark> hehe ty
<mcstr> apachelogger everything went fine seems the problem is gone :)
<mcstr> gonna login project neon5 for a quick test
<mcstr> apachelogger everything fine now
<Antisound> Riddell: just for better understanding... why dput --unchecked?
<Riddell> Antisound: it was checking my gpg signature but because my gpg key wasn't on that server it was complaining it couldn't check
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> but it's not necessary to check, the real check is done by launchpad after the upload
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> Antisound: looks like kdnssd is all green in our build status script http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.3.0_utopic.html
<Antisound> is there a tutorial somewhere where i can perceive the commands u showed me before?
<Antisound> yeah,... we have done gooood work ;-)
<Riddell> Antisound: loads, alas none of them great
<Riddell> sgclark: what did you use to learn packaging?
<Riddell> Antisound: other useful skills you should look into will be more bash command usage (getting used to copy and paste for one :)
<Antisound> hehe
<Antisound> i know i know 
<Riddell> learning a decent console text editor, I recommend emacs but for some reason some people use vi
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> git revision control, and we also use bzr (which is built into launchpad)
<Antisound> Riddell: i still have to learn how to use git in detail
<Riddell> https://wiki.debian.org/IntroDebianPackaging and other google results for "debian packaging tutorial" may help
<Riddell> there's a few different variants in doing .deb packages and each tutorial has its own preference
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> but we're always happy to help potential kubuntu ninjas here
<Antisound> thats really kindly
<Antisound> Riddell: are you trained programmer?
<Antisound> better say.. qualified
<Riddell> Antisound: yeah I did computing at university
<Riddell> but I found that learning it in a leacture theatre is nice but it misses out a lot of what makes a real programme work
<Riddell> so I ended up looking at KDE software to understand how a real program works
<Antisound> Riddell: you're right, but i think for the basics it's not too bad to learn it at an university
<Riddell> I think open source is the only way to learn how to program
<Antisound> i'm so upset i did no apprenticeship as programmer 
<Riddell> sure, university gave me a nice framework
<Riddell> and then I could check with KDE people how it was done in the real world :)
<Antisound> hehe
<Antisound> Riddell: i can imagine
<Riddell> and the nice thing about kubuntu is we work with such a large variety of software, lots to experience here
<Antisound> yeah of course
<Antisound> Riddell: can i recommend me how to begin programming?
<Antisound> which language is recommend for basic skills?
<Antisound> in relation to open source 
<Riddell> I recommend python
<Riddell> it's nice and structured
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> easy to learn
<Riddell> easy to get started in
<Riddell> no scary stuff like c++ has
<Riddell> we also use it lots in ubuntu and kubuntu
<Riddell> so it's good for real world use for sure
<Antisound> c++ is scary, you say it 
<Antisound> Riddell: i often tried c/c++ and failed
<Riddell> but I don't have pointers to good beginners guides I'm afraid
<Antisound> after 50 pages i kicked the book away
<Antisound> Riddell: no prob
<Riddell> but programming is about more than the language
<Antisound> Riddell: what its all about?
<Antisound> tell me the secret ;-)
<Riddell> you also need good programming libraries and APIs
<Riddell> and in KDE we use Qt (which also has good python bindings)
<Riddell> it provides APIs that are well documented and consistent to use
<Riddell> c++ has almost no libraries by default, you have to pick your own
<Riddell> java has loads, but the APIs are very complex, just opening a file needs about three classes
<Antisound> alright
<Antisound> sounds complex ;-)
<Riddell> and you also need to learn about the tools.  the build systems (cmake for KDE usually), the revision controls (git is all the rage although I still find it quite scary).  and IDEs (of which kate is a good text editor and kdevelop is more full features IDE)
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> at university I only got taught about programming languages, but that's only one part of the story
<Antisound> Riddell: sometimes i think i'm too stupid too learn this all
<Riddell> here at kubuntu we experience everything, it's why distros are fun, plus our work gets used by countless people around the world
<Riddell> Antisound: nah I just saw you typing away on a command line, you're good, but there's so much to learn it does take time
<ScottK> Antisound: Don't get discouraged.  It takes awhile, but eventually it's easy.  Stuff that literally used to take me an hour, I can do in a few minutes now.  It's just experience.
<Antisound> ScottK Riddell thanks for your edifiying words ;-)
<Riddell> Antisound: oh also free software is a great way to make a name for yourself
<Antisound> Riddell: surely
<Riddell> blog stuff you do, go to conferences and give talks, you'll be a programming rockstar before you know it
<Antisound> somethings things for me are harder to understand maybe because english is not my native language
<Antisound> Riddell: hehe sounds interesting ;-)
<Antisound> i'm 27 now,... sometimes i think i'm too old to do something "new" like this, i mean this because i think the programming and computing sector is such a fast branch where changes are so rapid 
<Riddell> Antisound: I'm so jelous of folks like you who can speak english as well as me a native speaker, your english has been perfect so far
<Antisound> i think most guys are 14-16 when they begin about computing...
<Riddell> I'm leaning spanish now and it'll take a while to get anything like fluent
<Antisound> Riddell: trying my best ;-)
<Riddell> you're a german speaker?  lots of those in kde for sure
<Antisound> jep german
<Antisound> i know
<Antisound> i think that depends on suse or?
<Antisound> because opensuse and kde its native desktop has provided many kde people ;-)
<Riddell> it started with the c't magazine
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> they pubisised the original call for people to help kde
<Riddell> and lots of inital peopl came from that
<Riddell> but yes suse was also a large part of it
<Riddell> but now they don't have any staff on kde
<Riddell> as bad as canonical :)
<Antisound> really not?
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> bad .. too bad
<Riddell> and fedora has 4 people on kde, quite a reversal from the historic position
<Antisound> lol you're in wikipedia :D
<Riddell> but generally it's not a route to a quick job in itself, more a route to learning the skills and making contacts
<Antisound> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Systems
<Riddell> am I?
<Antisound> they're writing about emoploying new programmers 
<Riddell> oh yes as a name, as yet nobody made a whole article for me, I feel so unimportant
<Antisound> in 2012
<Antisound> hehe
<Antisound> Riddell: i c 
<Antisound> it's all about connections... in the whole wide world
<Antisound> connections to other human organics ;-)
<Antisound> Riddell: i could write an article about you as the best ninja warrior instructor ;-)
<Riddell> Antisound: sounds good :)  we can put it on social media places
<Antisound> hehe alright ;)
<Antisound> Riddell: interesting the company that employs you is a german company... nice
<Antisound> the germans have there hands in everywhere ;-)
<Riddell> ja, we're also having a meeting in munich in november which you'd be welcome to come to
<Antisound> in munich
<Antisound> nearby my hometown
<Antisound> hmm
<Antisound> when in november?
<Riddell> evening of 21st to evening of 23rd
<Antisound> uuuhh it's my wedding day.. dunno if my wife is going to support this ;-)
<Riddell> bring her along too :)
<Antisound> Riddell: detailed information somewhere?
<Antisound> website?
<Riddell> https://wiki.debian.org/BSP/2014/11/de/Munich
<Antisound> got to think about it... what is bsp?
<Riddell> bug squishing party
<Antisound> lmao
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> the whole day you guys do nothing other then hunting for bugs and squishing them? ;-)
<Antisound> in a group notabene ;-)
<Riddell> actually we probably use it to have discussions that are better had offline, reviewing todo lists and that sort of thing
<Antisound> ok
<Riddell> we used to have ubuntu summits but they stopped when canonical decided they had to make money
<sgclark> Riddell: back, can you update notes page please
<Antisound> Riddell: really sad what happend to ubuntu over the last years..
<Antisound> do you know why that happens to ubuntu, what happend?
<sgclark> and I learned packaging itself with what you showed me and learn over time process. I have been using Linux since 1998 so console I have known for a very long time
<Riddell> sgclark: I just uploaded kwallet
<Riddell> Antisound: canonical decided they had to make money
<Riddell> can't be too grumpy about that really
<Riddell> nobody has ever made money off commuity made desktop software, which is a shame
<sgclark> it is :(
<Antisound> Riddell: it is!
<Riddell> although smart folks know to save money with it, like munich
<Antisound> yeah
<sgclark> I don't wanna find a real job, love doing this, alas bills need to be paid
<Antisound> and hamburg as i read wanna to start the same or?
<Riddell> not heard that, but do send them our way :)
<Antisound> sgclark: so you're unemployed? no you aren't work?
<Antisound> Riddell: 
<Antisound> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Hamburg-Might-Be-the-Next-Major-City-After-Munich-to-Ditch-Windows-and-Microsoft-Products-461044.shtml
<sgclark> yeah I am blissfully unemployed. Needs to change soon tho as life happens. THough, doing this has taught me tons of transferrable skills.
<Antisound> sgclark: whats your contry of origin?
<Antisound> country*
<Antisound> rather were do you live atm ;-)
<sgclark> I currently reside in the US, though I am a bit of a wanderer
<Antisound> sgclark: ok
<Antisound> thats another thing which shies me doing more this way,.. .i've got a wife which want's to be feeded ;-)
<sgclark> my wonderful husband supports my efforts. BUt some unexpected stuff has come up and we needs more monies.
<Antisound> oh,... you're a girl :D
<sgclark> hehe yeah
<Antisound> n1
<Antisound> yeah damn money... it rules the world
<Antisound> world would be better without that shi*
<Riddell> s/girl/lady/
<sgclark> lol true
<Antisound> Riddell: thank for all the best till now,... hope i can learn more of you guys in the future... and certainly i can help you sometimes, and maybe more in future :)
<Antisound> sgclark... lady sorry ;-)
<Antisound> damn from now on,.. i've to say when i join... hi ladies and fellaz ;-)
<sgclark> Antisound: the knowledge you gain is worth the effort :) 
<Antisound> i hope so
<Riddell> Antisound: staying around on this irc channel is the first step to a ninja black belt
<Antisound> hehe alright!!!
<Antisound> as u can see, i've been here most time of the last days
<Antisound> for sure i can't stay 24/7 
<sgclark> Riddell: kdeplasma-addons is showing as older version from 4.14.1, does it need epoch?
<Antisound> but the time i have, i'll be here
<Riddell> I try to avoid any gender specific language on irc, avoids any mistaken assumptions or feeling you have to special case some people which will grate
<Antisound> Riddell: for sure i understand
<Riddell> sgclark: yes it should get a 4: epoch
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> also how do I branch this to kubuntu_utopic_next again?
<Riddell> git clone debian:plasma/kdeplasma-addons
 * Antisound is away
<Antisound> ttyl
<Riddell> git checkout -b kubuntu_unstable
<Riddell> git push --set-upstream origin kubuntu_unstable
<Riddell> git checkout -b kubuntu_utopic_next
<Riddell> git push --set-upstream origin kubuntu_utopic_next
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8508500/ 
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> sgclark: you've not pushed the new branches?
<sgclark> Riddell: apologies, done
 * Riddell tries
<Riddell> sgclark: do you have uscan installed?
<Riddell> apt install devscripts
<Riddell> sgclark: I'd set maintainer to  Maintainer: Debian/Kubuntu Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>
<Riddell> else it'll complain about not having an ubuntu maintainer
<sgclark> ok, and yes on uscan
<Riddell> sgclark: I assume you have git-buildpackage installed?
<sgclark> yes git-buildpackage-ppa -d utopic --distversion 14.10 -s 4
<sgclark> yes git-buildpackage-ppa -d utopic --distversion 14.10
<sgclark> I have had no probelms until this epoch
<Riddell> sgclark: you havn't got an epoch in debian/changelog in the kubuntu_utopic_next branch
<sgclark> Riddell: check now. git add is my friend... haha
<Riddell> sgclark: works great for me
<Riddell> sgclark: it's saying there is no kdeplasma-addons-5.0.95.tar.xz,  is there some reason why uscan scan't download or rename that?
<sgclark> Riddell: watch file broken, fixing
<Riddell> aah hah
<sgclark> well that changed nothing, hmm
<Riddell> sgclark: actually it shouldn't be able to download it by uscan
<Riddell> no I'm talking nonsense, it should it's here http://download.kde.org/unstable/plasma/5.0.95/
<sgclark> mmm hmm
<Riddell> sgclark: well maybe download it manually and rename to kdeplasma-addons_5.0.95.orig.tar.xz
<sgclark> Riddell: that worked, wierd, thanks
<Riddell> hmm, good, I suppose
<sgclark> Riddell: ugh, tar has different contents?
<sgclark> rename to b or something?
<sgclark> and ci fail..
<soee> hiho
<sgclark> hiyas
<shadeslayer> !find Debian/Debhelper/Dh_Version.pm
<ubottu> File Debian/Debhelper/Dh_Version.pm found in debhelper
<shadeslayer> ofourse pkg-kde-tools doesn't depend on debhelper
<shadeslayer> because that'd be stupid
<valorie> apachelogger: https://www.shadertoy.com/view/4slGWH to brighten your evening
<valorie> or I guess night
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-07
 * ScottK thinks he may not want to know about a toy to brighten apachelogger's night.
<jussi> hrm, is there something other than upgrading that I need to do to get KF5 installed from the next ppa?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jussi> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey jussi, how are you doing?
<jussi> lordievader: very tired :)
<jussi> oh hullo valorie
<lordievader> jussi: Here it ain't no different, didn't sleep much.
<jussi> lordievader: i guess for very different reasons than me :)
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to the new papa
<jussi> :)
<valorie> so happy for you all
<jussi> valorie: do you know the answer to my above question?
<valorie> jussi: are you using 14.04, or 14.10?
<lordievader> jussi: Hehe, valorie's reaction explains a lot ;)
<valorie> different answers, depending
<jussi> valorie: 14.04...
<jussi> maybe ill go update first...
<valorie> for 14.04, you add the neon5 ppa
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<jussi> morning soee
<jussi> valorie: and for 14.10?
<soee> lordievader: super :) thanks, you ?
<lordievader> soee: Meh, allright I guess ;)
<soee> :)
<valorie> for 14.10 you can use the next ppa, or just install the plasma5 iso
<lordievader> jussi: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next
<valorie> I did the upgrade, but it was a bit bumpy
<valorie> when I finally got everything working well, the computer itself started to break
<lordievader> valorie: ugh, how nice.
<valorie> I might be able to sort of fix the broken hinge, maybe
<valorie> fingers crossed for luck
<jussi> sounds annoying.
<jussi> So for all of you who didn't catch it, our little guy's name is Emre. :)
<valorie> welcome to the world, little emre
<lordievader> jussi: Congratulations ;)
<jussi> :)
<apachelogger> valorie: mh, that url made it out to be more than it was
<apachelogger> still good tho xD
<valorie> <3
<valorie> you can full-screen it!
<jussi> valorie: now on 14.10 :9 doing upgrade :)
<valorie> best of luck!
<valorie> `apt full-upgrade` is quite useful
<jussi> apt? or apt-get ?
<SourBlue> ull-upgrade performs the function of upgrade but may also remove installed packages if that is required in order to resolve a package conflict.
<valorie> apt
<jussi> SourBlue: ok :)
<valorie> all the cool kids use apt now
<valorie> get with the times, daddy-o
<SourBlue> Jup apt is the new way to go
<valorie> hard to retrain the fingers from typing apt-get
<jussi> oh, and something broke - i'll force it for now, but if someone with access can fixor: 
<jussi> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5sysguard5-data_4%3a5.0.95-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa4_i386.deb (--unpack):
<jussi>  trying to overwrite '/etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.kde.ksysguard.processlisthelper.conf', which is also in package ksysguard 4:4.11.12-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> that data package name doesn't follow policy -.-
<apachelogger> jussi: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5sysguard5-data_4%3a5.0.95-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa4_i386.deb
 * apachelogger can't be bothered to upload a new version
<SourBlue> lol wtf i just managed to destroy my bash color profile o.O
<SourBlue> Now everything is switched
<SourBlue> okay never mind lol 
<Tm_T> I never mind lols
<apachelogger> Riddell: git buildpackage --git-export-dir=../build-area --git-tarball-dir=../build-area --git-no-create-orig --git-overlay --git-ignore-branch 
<apachelogger> unless I forgot something that's the flags I used
<apachelogger> except for automated tar download that pretty much makes everything behave as with a bzr branch without orig import
<Riddell> hola
<Riddell> apachelogger: thanks updated
<apachelogger> we might actually want to expand our package buildy thing to also attempt getting the source
<apachelogger> then we have full feature parity
<apachelogger> override_dh_fixperms:
<apachelogger>         chmod +x debian/plasma-nm/usr/share/applications/kde5-nm-connection-editor.desktop
<apachelogger> huh
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.3.0_utopic.html looks much nicer once I take out the armhf
<jussi> grumble - no wifi on the other machine which I upgraded :(
<Riddell> setting up a facebook account for the new bairn?
<apachelogger> hurr durr
<apachelogger> Riddell: plasma-nm in next is 5.0.2
<apachelogger> how come?
<Pali> Riddell: have you looked at my ppa where is new .1 version?
<Riddell> Pali: oh no sorry, I'll do that today
<Pali> ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm dunno, I have a plasma-nm_5.0.95-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa2_source.ppa.upload here
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'll upload again
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, you uploaded again? no copy on launchpad?
<jussi> Riddell: no, definitely not 
<jussi> anyone know how I get my wifi back?  the interface is still there in ifconfig
<Antisound> hi folkz!
<Riddell> apachelogger: I didn't upload again, but I must have uploaded it originally and for some reason not copied across
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hola sgclark!
<Riddell> sgclark: how would you like to start your day filing a FFe for KF5 5.3 ?
<sgclark> Riddell: sure, but I think I did it wrong last time
<Riddell> no need for anything complex, just point to the PPA rather than build logs, and the upstream announcement
<sgclark> and yeah arm sure ssaid make it look ugly lol
<valorie> jussi: I had the same problem until I did another update
<valorie> but I had to use nmcli to get the wifi going first
<sgclark> ok
<valorie> no fun, that
<Riddell> sgclark: and only file it on one package, no need to file it on all the packages
<sgclark> right, ScottK told me to list them all in the Ffe though
<Riddell> you can copy and paste the list from kubuntu-automation if you want
<sgclark> got it :)
<sgclark> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kio/+bug/1378243
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1378243 in kio (Ubuntu) "[Ffe] KDE Frameworks 5.3.0" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> lovely
<sgclark> anything for me to do?
<jussi> valorie: yeah, thanks. nmcli got me back connected, seems no updates available now, plasm-desktop is being held back for some reason.
<Riddell> sgclark: test Pali's precise packages in a virtual machine? follow up on the issues about korean fonts on the mailing list? add back skype icons to kopete? triage kubuntu-plasma5 image bugs?
<Riddell> make a nice release image :)
<sgclark> that sounds fun, tutorial on making images anywhere? lol
<Riddell> I mean artwork for release, to replace this http://www.kubuntu.org/files/images/kubuntu-14.04.png
<Riddell> which I think should be some sort of plasma4/plasma5 montage 
<Riddell> to show the dual nature of this release
<Riddell> maybe with the plasma5 on a tightrope to show its slightly precarious nature
<sgclark> Not sure I inherrited any artistic genes lol, but maybe I will try after some more coffee lol
<sgclark> will test precise while I drink said coffee
<Riddell> good luck :)
<sgclark> where are these packages?
<apachelogger> lintian is one creepy thing
<apachelogger> plasma-nm: postinst-must-call-ldconfig usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libplasmanm_internal.so
<sgclark> indeed
<apachelogger> overriding this will actually override aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllll postinst-must-call-ldconfig
<sgclark> ack
<Riddell> sgclark: https://launchpad.net/~pali/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-backports/
<sgclark> ty
<valorie> jussi: I had to install plasma-desktop by itself, although apachelogger said that wasn't possible
<valorie> gods, it's almost 3am
<valorie> niters all
<sgclark> if it is held back you can apt-get install plasma-desktop and it should install or at least tell you what is wrong
<sgclark> night valorie
<apachelogger> I did :O
<jmux> Riddell: Seems they have updated the insights article
<Riddell> "So, in 2009, the city switched to Kubuntu, a flavour of Ubuntu" woo
<sgclark> yay
<jmux> Is that ok for you?
<jmux> I'm not sure if someone here already wrote a mail
<Riddell> yeah makes me happy
<Riddell> looks like it was bug 1339508 they responded to
<Riddell> "
<Riddell> Misspelling in insights article" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/1339508
<ubottu> bug 1339508 in Ubuntu Website "Misspelling in insights article" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339508
<jmux> I subscribed to the bug, after you told me - that's why I got the updates.
<Riddell> thanks for your help
<jussi> hrr
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8513448/  which package is this suppose to be in?
<jussi> Plasma crashes now. :(
<Riddell> sgclark: oh that file moved upstream, they made it overlap
<Riddell> sgclark: needs removed from the kio-extras package
<jussi> or rather kwin
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<sgclark> Riddell: so do I need to make a new upstream tar? otherwise it will be on list-missing
<Riddell> sgclark: kio-extras? just let it be on list-missing and it'll go away when I make final 5.3 tars on thursday
<sgclark> ok
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> sgclark: you'll probably want to git cherry-pick the relevant commit(s) from unstable
<sgclark> gonna put it in not-install apachelogger
<sgclark> oh patch it?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> sgclark: in the packaging repo you want to cherry-pick the kubuntu_unstable commit removing it into kubuntu_utopic_next
<apachelogger> since unstable has it naturally gone already
<apachelogger> additionally you need to cherrypick a bunch of commits in kio
<Riddell> that's beginning to sound complex
<sgclark> indeed
<apachelogger> because it's the usual fucked up breakage
<Riddell> quick fix until the real fix comes in 2 days makes sense to me
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, that's the cherrypick
<apachelogger> of course since shit in kio is named exactly the same one needs to fiddle with kio
<sgclark> well I will have to leave this in the hands of someone smart enough to know what to cherry pick from where
<Riddell> sgclark: I'd just go for the quick fix
<apachelogger> sgclark: gitk kubuntu_unstable
<apachelogger> find fix which seems like what we need
<apachelogger> (happens to be the latest one)
<apachelogger> then either right click and choose cherrypick or copy the sha1 id, go back to terminal and run git cherry-pick <paste>
<apachelogger> alternatively since it is the latset commit you could simply git cherry-pick kubuntu_unstable
<apachelogger> now that commit is in the next branch, so now you just need to add a changelog and add that as a separate commit
<apachelogger> alternatively what Riddell suggested would mean ... make the change, add changelog, commit, checkout unstable, merge next
<apachelogger> since both branches would change the same line kubuntu-ci probably would have problems with automerging it
<apachelogger> hence why the cherrypick makes more sense
<apachelogger> for kio it's pretty much the same thing except more crappy
<sgclark> sweet
<sgclark> crappy things make me happy
<apachelogger> general workflow is the same, except you'll have a merge conflict because I did a shit revert yesterday before haivng realized the scope of screwup upstream
<apachelogger> so I'd advise to first install sudo apt install kdiff3 
<apachelogger> then for the sake of excerise
<apachelogger> cherry-pick 48522d98310cc42bce18a698d8c3d5fce3a28b13 (which you could also find with gitk kubuntu_unstable)
<apachelogger> this wil complain that there is a conflict, so you use `git mergetool`  to resolve that
<apachelogger> this should suggest starting kdiff3, so go ahead with that and a window comes up with a 3-way-merge, left most column will be the state of the conflicting line(s) when the last merge occured, the center column is what those lines look like in the current revision of next, the right colum is what the lines look like in unstable (i.e. the remote branhc for merge), bottom view is the actual output generated after the merge
<apachelogger> point of the 3waymerge is to select the bits from the 3 pieces that put together form the desired output
<apachelogger> in the case at hand left will be an incomplete breaks and replaces, center will be nothing, and right will be the actually complete breaks and replaces
<apachelogger> in the toolbar you'll find buttons called A B C, they respetively corrospond to the columns
<apachelogger> if you activate one that part of the diff will be added to the output, so if you were to enable all three you'll get everything twice in the output at the bottom
<apachelogger> feel free to play around with that
<apachelogger> now since unstable/rightcolumn/remote has the data we want you'd only select C and deactivate the others
<apachelogger> the output at the bottom should then have one breaks and one replaces with each having 2 packages listed
<apachelogger> here comes the even more nifty part: you can now edit the output at the bottom to adjust the version information
<apachelogger> i.e. since unstable has greater versions you'll need to change those to something like 4:5.0.95-0ubuntu1~ppawhatever~
<apachelogger> then save the changes and quit kdiff3
<apachelogger> merge should now be complete, you now need to git commit and all is sorted
<apachelogger> twould be more straight forward if we had stable CI :'<
<Riddell> jussi: Emre is a Finish name?
<Riddell> morning Antisound 
<ScottK> Riddell: Would someone please fix kapidox to relate to what's in the archive before upload.
<Antisound> Riddell: morning!
<Antisound> Riddell: thats really strange with that flickering desktop
<Antisound> it only happens if i'm surfing with firefox
<Antisound> not if i'm using chromium e.g.
<Antisound> i surf around,.. the suddenly it begins to flicker 
<Riddell> ScottK: yep that's not been uploaded yet looking now
<Riddell> Antisound: are you using breeze window decoration or oxygen?
<Riddell> breeze is giving me flickers
<Antisound> breeze ;-)
<Antisound> shall i use oxygen?
<apachelogger> Riddell: kio is broken = no upload?
<ScottK> kapidox shouldn't be using the pkg-kde-tools stuff.
<Riddell> Antisound: breeze is known buggy, if you try to complain about it to the kwin maintainer he'll cry
<Riddell> apachelogger: surely kio-extras is broken?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> the stuff moved
<apachelogger> so kio needs adjustment
<apachelogger> otherwise upgrades will not work
<Antisound> Riddell: oh -.- no poor guy
<Antisound> Riddell: won't complain,... just want to indicate ;-)
<sgclark> well I can am still trying to work out gitk and kdiff3, nothing is looking like apacheloggers lovely tutorial., 
<sgclark> I think my repos are set up wrong
<apachelogger> sgclark: git branch -a
<apachelogger> if you do not have a local tracking branch you'll want to use gitk origin/kubuntu_unstable respectively git cherry-pick origin/kubuntu_unstable
<apachelogger> or well, git checkout kubuntu_unstable so git setups a tracking branch for you ^^
<Antisound> Riddell: i can't help but the bottom controlbar looks strange in oxygen
<Riddell> bottom controlbar?
<Antisound> don't know the english word for it
<Antisound> the "startbar"
<Antisound> in german its call kontrolleiste
<Antisound> the usual bar with window indicators k-menu and so on
<sgclark> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8513834/
<apachelogger> sgclark: in what repo
<apachelogger> and what command
<apachelogger> and what branch are you on
<shadeslayer> cherry picking merges? 0.o
<sgclark> Branch kubuntu_utopic_next set up to track remote branch kubuntu_utopic_next from origin
<Riddell> gosh shadeslayer alive?
<sgclark> git cherry-pick kubuntu_unstable
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, just working for home till lunch, will be there afterwards
<apachelogger> sgclark: in which repo
<sgclark> kubuntu_utopic_next
<apachelogger> repo, not branch
<sgclark> kio-extras sorry
 * shadeslayer had a proper headache this morning
<apachelogger> ah yes there's a merge now
<apachelogger> pft
<apachelogger> and I am lagging
<apachelogger> laaaaaaaaaag
<apachelogger> there we go
 * shadeslayer throws some internet at apachelogger
<Antisound> Riddell: http://postimg.org/image/sesuca8qz/ it looks so uneven
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: make sure your internet pipes are clean of owl's :p
<apachelogger> sgclark: you'll want to define the actual sha1 now since there was a merge
<Antisound> like a patchwork rug
<apachelogger> so you need to use gitk to lookup the sha1 and cherrypick that
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> Antisound: only the kwin theme is important, you can use any plasma theme you like
<Antisound> Riddell: ah ok
<ScottK> Hey, they fixed it: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/07/07/ubuntu-and-open-source-help-the-city-of-munich-save-millions/
<Riddell> ScottK: yep our hassling worked, now I wonder what it'll take to fix that canonical ip policy!
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> ScottK: what do do with kapidox? we have your stuff (presumably the good stuff) in debian svn python-apps
<Riddell> and the formulaeic stuff in pkg-kde git
<Riddell> ScottK: should we just ignore kapidox as part of the rest of the frameworks packaging?
<sgclark> apachelogger: can you check my kio-extras commit before I attempt kio please
<Riddell> sgclark: I've added a breaks/replaces in kio, anything else needed?
<apachelogger> sgclark: looks good
<apachelogger> Riddell: merge into unstable
<apachelogger> +Breaks: kio-extras (<< 4:5.0.95-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa6)
<apachelogger> +Replaces: kio-extras-data (<< 4:5.0.95-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa6)
<apachelogger> mhm
<apachelogger> what?
<apachelogger> what is that shit then?
<Riddell> it replaces files
<Riddell> what's wrong with it?
<yofel> different package names?
 * yofel surfaces from the deep sea
<sgclark> hi yofel!
<Riddell> aah
<shadeslayer> hello!
<apachelogger> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/517/235/23e.jpg
<shadeslayer> yofel: what have you been up to :p
<yofel> drowning in work at work -.-
<yofel> cleared up a bit now
<shadeslayer> xD
<sgclark> apachelogger: Riddell: so kio... what is going on?
<Riddell> sgclark: I've fixed the breaks/reaplaces and uploaded to archive
<Riddell> sgclark: will you upload kio-extras to next-staging and copy over?
<sgclark> sure
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> then I can go and find some lunch
<sgclark> what time is it there?
<Riddell> half one
<Riddell> actually a bit early for lunch for the locals but I'm getting peckish
<sgclark> hehe
<apachelogger> Riddell: you didn't wrap-and-sort
<apachelogger> Riddell: also needs merge into unstable
<Riddell> I probably need some pre-commit hook to run wrap-and-sort
<sgclark> that would be nice
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sgclark> hiiyas
<sgclark> Riddell: me thinks we in wrong channel :)
<Riddell> sgclark: oh aye good point
<Riddell> Pali: I'm afraid both me and sgclark are having troubles with your 4.14.1 packages
<Riddell> dist-upgrade to it, everything installs fine, but on log out and in it's just a black screen
<sgclark> well I am dist upgrade in console now rather than thrugh updates, and dist-upgrade wants to remove umm like 80% of KDE
<sgclark> soemthing is not right
 * BluesKaj reverted to plasma 4 ..froze so often I couldn't even file a bug :)
<BluesKaj> on plasma 5
<sgclark> libkdeui5 : Depends: libattica0.4 (>= 0.4.2) bit it is not installable
<sgclark> s/bit/but/
<Pali> Riddell: can you specify exact problems? (I'm using my packages on my laptop without problems...)
<sgclark> Pali: ^
<sgclark> is my problem
<Riddell> sgclark: I think that needs you to add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> ty
<Pali> yes, my ppa depends on kubuntu-ppa
<Pali> (I'm going away now, will read backlog in 5+ hours)
<sgclark> still not get a clean upgrade
<sgclark> Riddell: I am going top try on hardware to see if it is a vm thing
<sgclark> s/top/to/
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> (it probably isn't)
<sgclark> Riddell: nevermind, I can't reboot, kio is still broken
<Riddell> sgclark: you can force install no?
<sgclark> ahh yes I suppose that would be a smart thing to do
<Riddell> dpkg --install --force-overwrite foo.deb
<sgclark> err kernel upgrade and nvidia errors scrolled by
 * sgclark is afraid to reboot
<Riddell> uh oh
<sgclark> second monitor went poof :(
<Riddell> erk
<Mamarok> now that is odd: I wanted to add another layout to my keyboard settings, I already have German, Swiss, French and US, but I am totally unable to add a German layout anymore, it always shows me only the Swiss variant. My locae settings are US, except for the Country which is set to german
<Mamarok> so the Swiss German and Swiss French is doable, but not the German,d espite this being actually a Germany hardware
 * sgclark hates nvidia drivers
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll upload kapidox to Debian tonight and sync it.  We can move it to pkg-kde when Debian is ready to upload. 
 * Peace- loves kubuntu it's his own system since 7 years
 * Peace- with ati ;)
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> ScottK: okey dokay
<soee> ding dong
 * genii peeks through the eye-hole
<sgclark> hi soee
<soee> sgclark: on plasma5 ?
<sgclark> yeah
<soee> laptop maybe ?
<soee> :)
<sgclark> on desktop right now, trying to test a precise update on laptop
<sgclark> trying being the operative word
<soee> i found that after i close laptop and leave for a while than after opening from hibernation plasmashell crashes
<sgclark> oh noes
<soee> i see kf 5.3 released
<soee> a lot of updates
<sgclark> yeah, I had to do one force overwrite with kio, seem stable so far
<soee> will check in a few minutes when downlaod is finished, he ubuntu servers seems so slow lately
<soee> hmm big package: Pobieranie:44 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ utopic/main qtbase5-dbg amd64 5.3.0+dfsg-2ubuntu9 [122 MB]
<yofel> use a mirror? ^^
<yofel> or both
<sgclark> Pali: paste.ubuntu.com/8516128 Riddell: going through dist-upgrade and letting it remove tons of stuff and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop does end in a functional system, but not recommended for most users :(
 * sgclark out for a bit
<soee> sgclark: update without single error
<yofel> Unpacking libkf5sysguard5-data (4:5.0.95-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa4) over (4:5.0.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa2) ...
<yofel> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5sysguard5-data_4%3a5.0.95-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa4_i386.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.kde.ksysguard.processlisthelper.conf', which is also in package ksysguard 4:5.0.95-0ubuntu1~ubun
<yofel> tu14.10~ppa5
<soee> yeah this is plasma i think we all had this error :)
<soee> kf 5.3 though work fine
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm doesn't seem great
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah unless we can can pinpoint what causes it to want to uninstall so many packages I would not advise releasing it to the masses :(
 * yofel looks
<shadeslayer> I want icecream
<shadeslayer> unfortunately, jenkins doesn't give me icecream
<shadeslayer> :(
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ we need a icecream plugin
 * yofel hands shadeslayer some crushed ice
<yofel> it sadly fell apart :P
<shadeslayer> it'll melt by the time you transport it over TCP
<sgclark> hehe
<shadeslayer> if you transport it via UDP, I probably won't get it at all
<yofel> true
<shadeslayer> past me is such a bastard, he ate all the icecream
<shadeslayer> and now all I have is a cough
 * genii searches for the icecream-over-ip RFC
<yofel> sgclark, Riddell: some of those 4.8.5 conflicts come from us not keeping all the precise backwards compatibility after trusty release. After all back then nobody planned to backport 4.14 to precise
<sgclark> makes sense
<yofel> not sure if there's a better way to fix those properly other than reading a lot of diffs :/
<sgclark> I am just curious why Pali had a successful update
<yofel> did you upgrade 4.8->4.14 or 4.13->4.14 ?
<sgclark> or how rather
<Pali> i updated from version from kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sgclark> 4.8->4.14
<yofel> yeah, guessed as much
<yofel> sadly, we need *both* to work
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> I agree
<yofel> Pali: digikam is uninstallable ( digikam-data : Depends: opencv-data but it is not installable)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-08
<ScottK> Riddell: kapidox uploaded to Debian.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jussi> morning all. still broken plasma here, seems about 5 or 6 things crash :( Updated again and still didnt sort it, wonder whats goign wrong 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/po5wdn2od
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nvm 
<apachelogger> -.-
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: good morning!
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hola chica
<sgclark> seems I did not get the artistic genes :( what is left on that list kopete skype icons and bug triage?
<sgclark> Riddell ^
<Riddell> sgclark: and working out what to do about the korean font issue that was posted to the mailing list
<sgclark> unless you are happy with stick figures!
<Riddell> xkcd style :)
<sgclark> lol
 * sgclark thinks I have to set kmail aside for the time being :(
<Riddell> what's up with it?
<sgclark> consentent retrieving folder contents.. restating akonadi sometimes helps
<sgclark> it was working great... wonder if there was a new release of akonadi
<Riddell> plasma 5 images have lots of problems :(
<Riddell> i386 just crashes everything :(
<Riddell> jussi: you using i386 or amd64?
 * Riddell cries at the number of plasma5 bugs to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_comment
 * Riddell cries more at the length of the url
<Riddell> http://goo.gl/B527rj
<sgclark> yikes
<Riddell> no wallpaper, no clock shown, i386 all crashes :(
<sgclark> well still no mail for me, any other good clients out there? 
<Riddell> mutt!
<Riddell> pine!
<Riddell> note: these may not be to everyone's taste
<sgclark> I actually started with that years ago lol, installing
<Riddell> I use a combination of gmail and mutt
<sgclark> as much as I break my X, mutt is a good backup lol
<Riddell> oh arm64, why do you confuse kf5 compiles so much?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee> hioho BluesKaj
<sgclark> hiyas
<soee> Riddell: yeah it would be good to have working Plasma5 isos, a lot of people asking on #kubuntu how can they try it
<BluesKaj> Hi soee, sgclark
<soee> and its always safer to suggest them to use iso than upgrade :)
<Riddell> soee: the amd64 one works, just not very well
<soee> :)
<ScottK> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/kapidox/5.3.0-1
<Riddell> whee
<Riddell> ScottK: so you think put the packaging in pkg-kde git?
<ScottK> I'm fine with it either way.
<ScottK> Probably better to move it to pkg-kde.
<ScottK> Not much point before Debian's ready to upload kf5.
<apachelogger> (unless it is in pkg-kde it cannot be covered by CI)
<ScottK> Can't really be covered by CI anyway AFAICT.
<ScottK> It's not really a framework in the same sense as the rest of kf5.
<Riddell> vishesh is grumpy again about the scheduler not being changed in 14.04, should we do a SRU or was that considered?
<ScottK> What was the result of the discussion with the kernel team on 14.10?
 * ScottK lost track.
<ScottK> It doesn't seem like SRU material to me though.  Maybe publish something on kubuntu.org about how to change it.
<Riddell> he will probably write a grumpy blog post then
<Riddell> I don't think writing on kubuntu.org is a great solution
<ScottK> Not sure.
<ScottK> I don't understand how "that release is done" is so hard to understand.
<Riddell> he considers it a bugfix
<Riddell> I tend to agree espcially since the kernel team said it was ok
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1378789 uploaded by shadeslayer, if you did consider it sru worthy that would stop vishesh biting our heads off
<ubottu> bug 1378789 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] Set the default IO scheduler to CFQ in Kubuntu Trusty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378789
<ScottK> Riddell: Can someone from the kernel team ack that as a reasonable change for post-release?  I certainly don't know what the potential for regression is.
<alvin> Isn't Deadline better when you have an SSD disk? So, what if you have Baloo (wants CFQ) AND an SSD disk (wants deadline)....
<ScottK> Could be.
<Riddell> I'll wait for rohan to come back from lunch
<ScottK> I have an SSD and haven't noticed much in the way of issues with Baloo.
<sgclark> ditto
<alvin> Same here. No complaints about Baloo with an SSD.
<ScottK> WAY better than nepomuk in that regard.
<sgclark> agree
<apachelogger> ScottK: you wouldn't notice with SSD
<apachelogger> deadline performs better than cfq on !rationale media
<yofel> You won't really notice a difference with CFQ on SSDs either. All it does is waste some CPU power for useless scheduling in that case
<ScottK> Ah, so you're going to worsen my battery life?
<yofel> hm, I didn't think of that..
 * sgclark doesn't have battery life to spare
<sgclark> Riddell: there is a merge request pertaining to the korean thread already, I do not have permissions to work with any of branches, so back to you .
<sgclark> https://code.launchpad.net/~jincreator/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.utopic-korean
<debfx> if you look at the udev file, it only changes the scheduler for rotational disks
<debfx> (not sure why it's called 60-ssd-scheduler.rules though)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: alvin udev rule is smart, only changes to CFQ on rotational media
<shadeslayer> not on SSD's
<ScottK> Systems with one of each?
<shadeslayer> same thing
<shadeslayer> I have one of those
<ScottK> Does what?
<ScottK> Does it treat it like SSD or rotational?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/pvkynvnpj
<shadeslayer> applies CFQ to HDD, deadline to SSD
<ScottK> I see.
<shadeslayer> by deafult deadline is used till udev gets loaded -> udev reads rules -> sets CFQ for all rotational media
 * ScottK would like to see a kernel team or maybe platform team endorsement on this.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: we've already had this discussion with the kernel team for 14.10, do we have to do another one for 14.04?
<shadeslayer> though that discussion was actually generic
<ScottK> Rules for SRU are different.
<shadeslayer> and I didn't mention 14.10/14.04 IIRC
<ScottK> Zero regressions.
<shadeslayer> but that can't be guranteed
<shadeslayer> of any SRU
<ScottK> Which is why we go fix them when we find them.
<shadeslayer> we can fix the most obvious issues
<shadeslayer> but there *might* be a regression in a corner case
<ScottK> Where's the discussion documented?
<shadeslayer> irc logs, though I don't remember when
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/10/%23ubuntu-kernel.html#t16:49
<shadeslayer> though that's the short one
<shadeslayer> hm
<ScottK> Which says it's not the default generally because performance was worse.
<ScottK> So if we optimize for baloo, are we suboptimizing everything else?
<shadeslayer> we're suboptimizing for everything that servers run
<shadeslayer> because deadline is optimized for the server usecase
<shadeslayer> ( thats why the default was changed, made server performance better, while not costing alot of desktop performance )
<Riddell> sgclark: do you know if the korean fonts will explode the size of the images?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: mind joining #ubuntu-kernel
<ScottK> Done
<sgclark> Riddell: no idea, and not really sure how to find out
 * sgclark is fighting her own crashtastic upgrade
<ScottK> Comment just noticed in code: /* I am VERY, VERY sorry about the gotos. */
<ScottK> OK.  How about this for a plan:
<ScottK> Since it's changed in 14.10 and that's about to get large scale testing, we wait until ~ a month after 14.10 release to see if we get negative feedback and if not go ahead.
<ScottK> In the scheme of 5 years of LTS, that time is a detail.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ does that seem like a reasonable approach?
<Riddell> ScottK: that seems excessively conservative, we know upstream linux recommends it, we know baloo recommends it, ubuntu kernel team don't seem too sure why they switched, we don't have any reason to think it'll cause problems
<Riddell> Pali: did you see the feedback on your 4.14.1 packages
<ScottK> OK.  See if another SRU team is willing to move faster or go to the TB then.  I'll add this to the bug.
<Riddell> meh, poor vishesh has left
 * jmux following #ubuntu-kernel just noticed that 10.04 trusty HWE also has deadline => guess I'll open a RfC to change it to cfq
<Riddell> jmux: RfC? wanting the change in ubuntu or in limux?
<Riddell> jmux: I've no idea if nepomuk is affected as much as baloo, and maybe you don't even use nepomuk, but I guess the same issues apply
<jmux> Riddell: Just LiMux
<jmux> Well - we'll be using Kolab and were told they need baloo
<Riddell> jmux: ah typo above, s/10.04/14.04/ so you can just grab the same change we are arguing about on bug 1378789
<ubottu> bug 1378789 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] Set the default IO scheduler to CFQ in Kubuntu Trusty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378789
<Riddell> sgclark: I suggested something to try on that khelpcentre issue
<sgclark> ok
<ScottK> Riddell: re the kubuntu-meta in unapproved, shouldn't the "active" metapackage be removed enitrely?
<ScottK> I'm accepting what's there, but that seems the logical next step.
<Riddell> yeah I think so
<sgclark> Riddell: fyi kio is still having the file conflict, didn't you fix that?
<Riddell> sgclark: umm, I think I did, let me check
<sgclark> kcm_trash.so
<Riddell> sgclark: it's fixed in kio_5.3.0-0ubuntu1 but that's still in utopic-proposed
<Riddell> because arm64 is being super slow :(
<Riddell> but maybe it'll work this time, keep your eye on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kio/5.3.0-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> sgclark: korean fonts merged, may well be time for you to go through kubuntu-dev and show the world your eliteness
<sgclark> go through kubuntu-dev? apply to be a dev? not sure I am elite enough yet :( sure am trying though
<ScottK> sgclark: Generally one of the best signs you're ready to apply is when an existing dev says you are.
<ScottK> Getting upload rights doesn't mean you HAVE to do it, just the you can.
<sgclark> aww okies, I believe you then, I will adventure into applying then Riddell
<genii> Holy libkf5* updates today Batman!
<Riddell> meh, still only half done
<Riddell> grumble, arm64 grumble
<genii> Ah, ARM
<Riddell> armhf is fine
<Riddell> you'd think 64 would be faster but nooo
<shadeslayer> genii: nothing new for me, I use CP :p
 * Riddell syncs up kapidox pkg-kde git to debian package
<Riddell> ScottK: should I change the Vcs-Browser: lines to pkg-kde ?
<ScottK> When is Debian qt-kde going to upload?
<Riddell> ScottK: I've not heard any plans
<ScottK> Then no.
<Riddell> okay dokay
<ScottK> There's no reason to change it until they are ready to do the rest of KF5.
<shadeslayer> I thought I already changed the vcs headers, or was that for Plasma 5 only
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kapidox has quite different packaging now
<shadeslayer> :(
<ScottK> It's a python app used for kf5 stuff, not a Qt based framework.
<ScottK> So it's appropriately different.
<shadeslayer> is it useful outside KDE?
<Riddell> it makes sense to have python style packaging
<apachelogger> ScottK: where would we get feedback on performance in 14.10?
<Riddell> and it'll move to pkg-kde once pkg-kde people start to upload it
<ScottK> I'll accept lack of complaining.
<debfx> Riddell: deadlock scheduler? :)
<Riddell> something like that
<Riddell> deadlock is what this problem feels like
<ScottK> Conversation on #ubuntu-kernel moved my opinion from "no" to "wait and see what happens after 14.10", so progress from your PoV.
<soee> ding gong
<soee> i have a plan
<sgclark> hiyas
<soee> i will create fancy 1 page website that will explain what kubuntu is and promote it, there will be only basic and most importand infomration
<soee> what do you think
<soee> if new user ask what is Kubuntu what it can offer he can jupm there than and see in 'fancy' way
<sgclark> with links to the userbase (somewhere) for help sounds good to me
<soee> for more detailed info he will have to visit kubuntu.org
<soee> this will be liek promotional poster
<sgclark> gotcha
<soee> multilanguage so all can easily read it
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> question
<_Groo_> i backported plasma-network-manager and libnetworkmanagerqt to trusty
<soee> nice :)
<_Groo_> can i send the diffs to you guys?
<_Groo_> to ninja ppa or whatevr?
<_Groo_> for review?
<soee> Riddell, sgclark, shadeslayer ^
<shadeslayer> Tomorrow, busy getting drunk
<sgclark> mail them to kubuntu-devel list?
 * sgclark is also done for the day
<soee> _Groo_: catch one of them tomorrow, they will know what to do :)
<_Groo_> will do
<shadeslayer> someone shrunk the tardis!
<shadeslayer> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-YMIkYSJDD-E/VDW041va4FI/AAAAAAABBx4/6zYWINpkRuw/w886-h590/Flatline%2BSmall%2BTARDIS.jpg
<shadeslayer> it's now smaller on the outside
<shadeslayer> wait ..
<sgclark> LOL
<valorie> that's hilarious
<valorie> hmmm, today's update/dist-upgrade on my 14.04 box not too good: http://paste.kde.org/pkbrnxcsu
<valorie> I'm thinking of purging the neon5 ppa
<valorie> :(
<sgclark> neon... but just do dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/project-neon5-kio_0.0+git20141008.0321+neon4~faa423d~14.04_amd64.deb
<sgclark> should work
<valorie> http://paste.kde.org/pua7sog95
<valorie> sgclark: ^^^
<sgclark> looks successful or was it not?
<valorie> I can't tell
<valorie> so many warnings
<sgclark> right, because it is overwriting.
<sgclark> line 13 shows it setting up
<sgclark> upstream released plasma 5 and then made major changes to frameworks and released, caused problems all over the place
<sgclark> dunno who works on neon, but maybe notify them?
<valorie> right now, no one is working on it
<sgclark> eek
<valorie> shadeslayer says it is unsupported
<valorie> which is why I think I'll just purge it
<sgclark> yeah if no one is working on it, that would be wise
<valorie> let us get settled before the 14.10 release
<valorie> and then take up testing again
<valorie> seems like we're just jammed now
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<valorie> he, that won't work very well either
<valorie> only wants to remove libepoxy and the newly added linux headers
<valorie> pfff
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-09
<jussi> bah, riddell not here
<jussi> anyway, when he gets back, I need to inform him that yes, I am running i386 
<valorie> jussi: interesting, so you encountered the identical problem in 386 that I had with 64
<soee> good morning
<apachelogger> valorie, sgclark: no one worked on neon since May
<apachelogger> and for neon that is a good thing because it means the way it is designed worked out perfectly
<valorie> so why were we recommending people use it?
<valorie> when problems were reported, the response was - not supported
<apachelogger> there were no problems
<apachelogger> everything I got told was fallout from the design decisions
<apachelogger> such as the conflict you have
<valorie> had
<valorie> I've purged it
<valorie> anyway, nbd
<valorie> it's ending anyway
<valorie> I'd rather see work go into improving our processes for the future
<apachelogger> sgclark: I think 1713db3e3fa554d479584975908e7f2b807a9ab6 in khelpcenter is another variant of the mildly wrong version bumps
<apachelogger> -Breaks: khelpcenter-data (<< 4:5.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa2)
<apachelogger> -Replaces: khelpcenter4, khelpcenter-data (<< 4:5.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa2)
<apachelogger> +Breaks: khelpcenter-data (<< 4:5.2.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa2)
<apachelogger> +Replaces: khelpcenter4, khelpcenter-data (<< 4:5.2.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa2)
<apachelogger> going to fix that
<Riddell> hola
<valorie> hola
<valorie> Riddell: 
<valorie> [18:06] <jussi> bah, riddell not here
<valorie> [18:07] <jussi> anyway, when he gets back, I need to inform him that yes, I am running i386 
<Riddell> well at least that's consistent, i386 image did weird things for me
<Riddell> and I have zero idea why :(
<soee> Riddell: there was a guy yesterday who said he backported nm or something for trusty, i said to catch you or other develoepr here today
<soee> so please try to answer him when he asked anything :)
<soee> *ask
<valorie> jussi got the same problems I did, in 64
<Riddell> well I'm making final 5.1 tars today for Plasma and we can but hope those solve some of the issues
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> I look forward to some progress
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hi sgclark!
<Riddell> thanks for getting up at such an anti social hour
<sgclark> :)
<Riddell> with any luck kio will finally get getting through into release https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kio/5.3.0-0ubuntu1/+build/6440886
<sgclark> yay
<sgclark> so no one is maintaining neon?
<Riddell> I don't think so
<valorie> since may, apachelogger said
<Riddell> I wonder if we should be updating any web pages that mention it
<valorie> it isn't the future, so fine
<valorie> but we shouldn't be recommending it
<sgclark> ahh valorie, yeah was going to point out your kio kio-extras breakage on it
<apachelogger> no
<valorie> and the chan topic should be changed
<apachelogger> I said no one worked on it since May
<valorie> sorry, apachelogger, to have misquoted
<valorie> an hour ago in #project-neon: "
<valorie> [01:33] <mokush> any idea about the project-neon5-kio and project-neon5-kio-extras error in the latest packages?
<valorie> [01:35] <mokush> I'm getting 'trying to overwrite '/opt/project-neon5/bin/ktrash5', which is also in package project-neon5-kio' from project-neon5-kio-extras
<apachelogger> "Secondly you need to manually dpkg -i --force-overwrite the kio package due to a file transition that neon by design won't handle for you."
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sgclark> morning
<valorie> I will quote that in the channel when next it arises
<Riddell> sgclark: did you get a chance to look at kopete skype foo?
<Riddell> we removed those icons historically due to trademark but we fixed it upstream (I think) and not they disappear when we merge with debian but they shouldn't
<sgclark> Riddell: woops got distracted studying, on it now
<Riddell> oh don't let me distract you from studying!
<sgclark> hehe, it shouldn't take long to fix that
<Riddell> famous last words...
<Blizzz> oh, btw, did you hear The Hobbit animations were done on KDE? http://www.themukt.com/2014/10/07/kde-plasma-hobbit-movies/ 
<sgclark> yes, very cool!
<Riddell> on kubuntu no less :)
<Riddell> that deserves an article on wire.kubuntu.org
 * Riddell looks around for willing volunteers
 * Riddell publishes http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=186
<apachelogger> Riddell: s/Hobitt/Hobbit
<Riddell> well spotted
<Riddell> "[ubuntu/utopic] kio 5.3.0-0ubuntu1 (Accepted)" hoorah!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sgclark> hiyas
<sgclark> Riddell: I am quite confused, I build kopete and find that there is nothing in list missing and not-installed does not contain any sort of skype icons. I check the install directories and skype icons are there, so I install kopete and skype has icons.. What exactly am I doing here again?
<Riddell> sgclark: ah so maybe there is no problem
<Riddell> "Kopete 4.14: Missing icons & cryptography plugin" by Pali said In package kopete 4.14 from kubuntu-ppa/backports is again
<Riddell> missing skype protocols icons and cryptography plugin.
<Riddell> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/182618524/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.kopete_4:4.14.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa3_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<Riddell> so maybe it's fixed in 4.14.1
<Riddell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2014-September/008778.html
<Riddell> also check Cryptography plugin files:
<sgclark> ahh well, cryptography is correct, it is not enabled, will bring in kdepimlibs, want me to do that?
<Riddell> yeah I think so
<sgclark> xmms is also optioanl not enabled
<Riddell> oh ignore that
<sgclark> k
<Riddell> xmms is very obsolete
<Riddell> hi ximion, you know about appstream for ubuntu?
<ximion> Riddell: the tool generating your archive files (Soyuz?) would need to produce DEP-11 data
<ximion> see https://wiki.debian.org/DEP-11#Example_of_Components.yml
<ximion> but I need to update that page, it contains outdated information
<ximion> what currently matters is the DEP-1 validator: https://github.com/ximion/appstream/blob/master/contrib/dep11/dep11-validate.py
<ximion> there was a SoC project at Debian to implement DEP-11 in dak, unfortunately it's far from being merge-ready, and I am currently ficing it up
<ximion> won't be ready for Jessie, unfortunately :-/
<Riddell> ximion: where does the data come from currently?  I get output if I run   appstream-index search umbrello
<ximion> Riddell: libappstream is parsing the AppInstall data
<ximion> it's very poor data, but better than having no data at all
<ximion> (also, the whole point of libas is to abstract this stuff, so apps don't have to care about where data is coming from)
<Riddell> ximion: ah it's using the files in app-install-data ?
<Riddell> ximion: why do you say that's very poor?  it's updated each cycle surely
<ximion> if there are some, the yes
<ximion> see https://github.com/ximion/appstream/blob/master/src/data-providers/ubuntu-appinstall.c
<ximion> not super-advanced, but okay-ish
<ximion> it won't find the icons that way though, these have to be in $prefix/app-info/icons/$origin/64x64
<Riddell> apachelogger: no kubotu?
<apachelogger> mh
<Riddell> plasma 5.1! http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-5.1.0/
<soee> oh no
<soee> it needs packaging now right ?
<Riddell> yep
<sgclark> woot
<soee> as always - i do nothing about packaging but im ready to test as soon as packages are done :)
<soee> *know
<shadeslayer> good thing we have CP
<shadeslayer> and we know all of the shit builds
<shadeslayer> ;)
<soee> sgclark: i contacted my friend - designer and i try to convince him to help with teh promotional page i mentioned yesterday
<sgclark> cool
<shadeslayer> soee: might also be worth pointing him at the VDG ;)
<shadeslayer> soee: https://vdesign.kde.org/
<soee> yeah :)
<sgclark> Help! missing symbols http://paste.ubuntu.com/8526984/
 * Riddell hears the missing symbols siren blasting away
<Riddell> sgclark: presumably this version has been compiled before?
<sgclark> yeah it is kopete 4.14.1
<sgclark> seems missed, there was no lintian error, I just noticed sybols stuff go by on screen
<sgclark> and it is on my study list, so I need to learn proper action here
<sgclark> aside from screaming for help
<Riddell> well it's the same source right?
<Riddell> you've not added or removed any patches?
<sgclark> negative
<Riddell> so I expect it's just gcc changes
<sgclark> I only added kleo support in control file
<Riddell> it says "optional=gccinternal" which tells me it is only gcc foo and we don't need to worry
<Riddell> although that's just an educated guess
<sgclark> hmm I am not confident enough to make educated guesses, so lets say you all are asleep, what would be my next move?
<Riddell> you'd look at the source code to see what had changed between this package and the previous package upload
<Riddell> and in this case nothing has changed so I'd just remove them
<sgclark> ok, and I do recall a gcc upgrade, so I will accept your educated guess, thanks
 * Riddell turns off them missing symbols siren
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.1.0_utopic.html ta da
 * genii celebrates with a fresh coffee
<Riddell> sgclark: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<Riddell> sorry wrong tab
<sgclark> whew
<Riddell> set(SESSION_COMMAND             "${DATA_INSTALL_DIR}/scripts/Xsession"              CACHE PATH      "Script to execute when starting the desktop session")
<Riddell> shadeslayer: wrong dir there ↑
<sgclark> Riddell: kopete pending in my ppa, you are hogging the que :) I have to leave for 1 hour, but will help with 5.1.0 when I get back
<sgclark> kopete is also in bzr
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> kfunk: ping
<Riddell> kfunk: word on the streets is you have a fix for bug 1378771
<ubottu> bug 1378771 in Kubuntu PPA "no Xsession.d scripts run by sddm (e.g. gpg-agent) by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378771
<Riddell> kfunk: how safe do you think it is to add to our packages? https://github.com/sddm/sddm/pull/276
<_Groo_> Riddell: ping
<_Groo_> Riddell: i backported plasma-widget-networkmanagement, plasma-nm and libnetworkmanagerqt-dev from utopic
<_Groo_> Riddell: is it too late to review if for trusty?
<Riddell> _Groo_: um, yes, trusty was released 6 months ago
<Riddell> what are you wanting to achieve?
<_Groo_> Riddell: nothing, i did it for my personal use, since its done, i thought it might be useful for the general population
<_Groo_> Riddell: it fixes bugs and adds an improved interface for the connections
<_Groo_> Riddell: thats pretty much it, it only changes one lib and its pretty safe to upgrade
<Riddell> _Groo_: thow it in your PPA I don't think we have the energy to test it for general use
<_Groo_> Riddell: okok
<Riddell> sgclark: khtml needs to compile in the archive then kio-extras will compile and this nasty overlap problem will go away
<jmux> Is there a tool in KDE 4 to generate / manage printer profiles? Seems the GUI for this CUPS feature was dropped in KDE4.
<jmux> Actually the KDE4 printer dialog list the profiles as printers, if they exist, but I couldn't find a way to create them.
<jmux> Otherwise we'll probably implement our own tool to manage printer, as a lot of people seem to use this feature, which I've never heard of before today.
<Riddell> jmux: yeah print-manager does that
<Riddell> it's a kcontrol4 module in system settings
<Riddell> there's also some code to magically set up printers when you plug them in but that needs lots of gnome deps so we don't ship it
<Riddell> dantti is the upstream if you need help
<jmux> Riddell: Yeah - I know, but this just manages the printers. I failed to find a way to create a profile and so did the user.
<jmux> So normally the users changes the settings for a print job and these are written to .cups/lpoptions as "Dest printerX collate=false ..."
<Riddell> I don't think I know what a printer profile is in that case
<jmux> Now the local cups options API has a profile feature, where you can save a set of settings as a printer profile
<jmux> This generates a 2nd entry in the .cups/lpoptions file as "Dest printerX /Test collate=true ..."
<jmux> And the printer dialog actually displays both. In KDE3 you could create a profile saving the current settings and this seems to be gone in KDE4.
<jmux> I've never heard of this feature today, but I guess for many people here, which produce a lot of document with various settings, the feature was very convenient.
<Riddell> hmm I guess it was part of kprinter stuff which disappeared from kde4 because nobody maintained it
<Riddell> so yeah I guess you'll need to write some code
<Riddell> but do try and do it upstream if you can, always pays off in the end
<Riddell> yay khtml in
<Riddell> hmm, what to do with 4.14.2 ?
<Riddell> I think it's one for ppa and then updates
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion kde4libs 4.14.2
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion digikam 4.4.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1379409
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1379410
<Riddell> kitterma: reallly -> really? http://skitterman.wordpress.com/2014/10/08/thanks-canonical-reallly/
<Riddell> sgclark: what text editor do you use that puts a blank space at the end of every line?  make my emacs look all red
<sgclark> Riddell: back sorry. that would be kate
<Riddell> sgclark: groovy, I'm about to wander off, looks like plasma 5.1 is doing good just a few bits to tidy up
<sgclark> ok, what is that about 4.14.2, is that one a script can run or just a few packages?
<Riddell> yeah go for it
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> kubuntu-initial-upload
<sgclark> yep
<sgclark> done it a few times :) ninjas?
<Riddell> hopefully my changes for git in plasma/frameworks mean it'll still work with bzr for kde sc
<Riddell> yep ninjas it is
<sgclark> k
<Riddell> ok I'm out, ping me on google hangouts of something if you need me
<sgclark> ok, have a good day :)
<Riddell> I've set kf5 retry script to run in 60 minutes and 120 minutes but you may need to get someone with archive privilages to poke the last few in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<sgclark> ok
<soee> uh: dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/kio_5.3.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<sgclark> pretty sure too much building right now to attempt any sort of upgrade
<soee> trying to overwrite  "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kcm_trash.so", that exists also in package kio-extras 4:5.0.95-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa6
<soee> ah ok :)
 * sgclark sees no sign of 4.14.2 on the depot...
<ScottK> Riddell: It's possible there were some sarcasm tags left out of the post.  I figured they could be inferred.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-10
<ScottK> Someone should file an FFe asking for baloo-kcmadv to be sync'ed from Debian so I can approve it.
<kfunk> Riddell: just a few days ago, d_ed told me that I should just remove the "WIP:" and commit it. but I'm not sure if that's totally true :)
<kfunk> d_ed: opinions? ^
<kfunk> I'll give it a test run
<kfunk> okay, using my patch breaks sddm. cannot log in anymore, it just goes back to the initial screen after entering my password.
<valorie> sounds bad
<Riddell> kfunk: er really? working fine for me
<kfunk> Riddell: uhm...
<Riddell> maybe I need to reboot to test
<kfunk> didnt reboot either
<kfunk> running the Xsession script manually gives me: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/99x11-common_start:5: no such file or directory: /usr/bin/ssh-agent   /usr/bin/gpg-agent --daemon --sh --write-env-file=/home/krf/.gnupg/gpg-agent-info-kerberos /usr/bin/ck-launch-session /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/im-launch x-session-manager
<kfunk> I don't even get that error message, since the command itself runs fine when done manually, too
<Riddell> I've no idea what that 99x11-common_start does
<Riddell> but on the plus side @gotthatfunk followed me on twitter :)
<kfunk> Riddell: are you on 14.10 already?
<kfunk> Riddell: :D
<Riddell> kfunk: yes I am
<kfunk> still on 14.04 here
<Riddell> old school
<kfunk> yep
<kfunk> so, indeed. can't login definitely because the Xsession script is returning non-zero for me here.
<kfunk> Riddell: can you run /opt/project-neon5/share/sddm/scripts/Xsession in a shell?
<kfunk> works?
<Riddell> just rebooted, logged in fine
<apachelogger> another bash update, wtf
<Riddell> and yay gpg agent working
<kfunk> Riddell: that makes me kind of sad. my own patch doesn't work for me :(
<Riddell> kfunk: http://paste.kde.org/ph8zbmt8m
<kfunk> yep. that looks fine
<Riddell> kfunk: but nevertheless I'd expect something sensible to happen if an Xsession.d script fails
<kfunk> Riddell: yeah...
<kfunk> Riddell: hm, anyway. a failing script cannot cause the issue (at least according to the code inside my patch). the Xsession script still continues after all
<kfunk> so, I'm not sure what exactly is wrong on my side. the patch looks fine to me.
<kfunk> and as long as it works for you...
<Riddell> :)
<kfunk> upgrading to 14.10, maybe that helps :)
<Riddell> plasma 5.1.0 working nice :)
<Riddell> I'll copy over to next ppa
<Riddell> ScottK: do we know how upstream baloo views baloo-kcmadv ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<gandalf> good morning kubuntu hackers. what is the status of kde/plasma 5 in kubuntu 14.10? is it possible to run this at the moment? where can i find up to date instructions to do so? thanks
<Riddell> gandalf: we have packages in the next PPA and cdimages built from it
<Riddell> gandalf: the beta-2 release worked decently and you're welcome to test it
<Riddell> the packages I copied over just now seem to work decently and it would be lovely if you could test those too
<gandalf> a few days ago, the next ppa did not work for me, i ended up with a black screen after log in (no nvidia here)
<Riddell> it all changes daily so best place for current status is just to ask here, we have beta and next week rc then final releases for wider testing
<Riddell> yep, it's all tech preview, thing can break for sure
<gandalf> so i would try the next ppa? on some site i saw a second ppa with a cryptic name i cannot remember. is that also mandatory?
<Riddell> that's why I pointed you to the beta-2 which I've tested and is decent, and also the packages I copied over today which are working great for me but you'd be the first other person to test them
<Riddell> we have the next ppa for packages which are built and have some testing, next-staging is when packages are building there be dragons
<gandalf> ok, beta 2 is a dvd image? 
<Riddell> or usb yes
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/releases/utopic/beta-2/
<kfunk> Riddell: indeed. in 14.10 it works for me, too
<Riddell> spooky
<kfunk> so, you can now judge how to handle that 
<kfunk> :)
<Riddell> I can handle it by adding it as a patch to our package
<Riddell> not sure how d_ed should handle it upstream
<gandalf> ok, thanks, i'll give it a try later
<Riddell> let us know how you get on
<gandalf> will do
<kfunk> Riddell: bah. forget it. talking nonsense
<kfunk> I was logging in via lightdm... stupid me.
<kfunk> still doesn't work
<kfunk> same error
 * kfunk hates looking at shell scripts :|
<Riddell> kfunk: so sddm on kubuntu 14.10 doesn't work with your patch?
<kfunk> nope, still doesn't work for me
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> and running /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsession ?
<kfunk> doesn't work
<kfunk> trying to find out why
<Riddell> hi soee, new plasma 5.1 packages in ppa:next for the testing
<kfunk> executing the lightdm counterpart seems to work
<Riddell> including sddm with a patch that kfunk can't get to work despite writing it :)
<soee> already ? :o
<gandalf> i first tried the instructions from the kubuntu website : sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next && sudo apt update && sudo apt install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop && sudo apt full-upgrade. with that i don't have a kde/plasma login option after rebooting, it seems not all necessary packages were installed? the beta2 image is still downloading
<Riddell> gandalf: do you have  /usr/share/xsessions/plasma.desktop  ?
<gandalf> no
<Riddell> gandalf: then I don't think you have kubuntu-plasma5-desktop installed ?
<Riddell>  apt-cache policy kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<gandalf> apt-get says kubuntu-plasma5-desktop would be installed
<gandalf> gives
<Riddell> then install it?
<gandalf> Installiert:           1.0~ppa12
<gandalf>   Installationskandidat: 1.0~ppa12
<gandalf>   Versionstabelle:
<gandalf>  *** 1.0~ppa12 0
<gandalf>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/next/ubuntu/ utopic/main amd64 Packages
<gandalf>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Riddell> yeah it is installed
<Riddell> gandalf:  apt-cache policy plasma-desktop ?
<Riddell> (use pastebin when pasting multiple lines)
<gandalf> what other packages could be missing?
<Riddell> plasma-desktop is what provides /usr/share/xsessions/plasma.desktop
<Riddell> which you say is missing
<soee> Riddell: should i care: dpkg: warning: libkf5sysguard5-data: configuration file "etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.kde.ksysguard.processlisthelper.conf" is not a file or link (= "/etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.kde.ksysguard.processlisthelper.conf")
<gandalf> yes its not there
<Riddell> soee: ooh yes you should
<Riddell> soee: well spotted, I'll get that fixed, but shouldn't be a problem unless you depend on ksysguard
<Riddell> gandalf:  apt-cache policy plasma-desktop ?
<kfunk> alright. replacing the *complete* Xsession script of sddm with the one from lightdm just makes it work :/
<soee> Riddell: how do i know i i depend on it? Other updates without any problems
<gandalf> ok, how to do this pastebin thing?
<soee> and sddm shoudl work or not ? :)
<valorie> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mamarok> gandalf: google it? There is a pastebin plasma widget :)
<gandalf> ok
<gandalf> like that i hope: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8531698/
<Riddell> gandalf: you have old stuff installed
<Riddell> gandalf: run  sudo apt full-upgrade
<soee> @sddm if i reconfigure lightdm and select sddm i have: WARNING: /lib/systemd/system/sddm.service is the selected default display manager but does not exist
<Riddell> soee: do you run ksysguard?
<soee> Riddell: there is such proces on the list
<Riddell> soee: how are you reconfiguring? where's that warning?
<soee> Riddell: with sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<soee> picking sddm
<kfunk> oh my... it's because of my login shell
<gandalf> apt full-upgrade lists many packages which I don't need any more, tells me plasma-desktop is held back, and installs/upgrades nothing
<Riddell> kfunk: ooh?
<Riddell> gandalf: pastebin?
<apachelogger> mh, to note on what soee said... I seem to recall that sddm's debconf integration was somewhat flaky
<apachelogger> hope that was fixed meanwhile
<gandalf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8531720/
<kfunk> Riddell: my login shell is ZSH. sddm's Xsession script takes a different path in case it detects ZSH.
<kfunk> and in that case PATH is not populated properly, hence it fails later on by not finding executables in PATH.
<kfunk> I wonder why this thing is trying to be that clever here....
<Riddell> kfunk: I'm impressed by your debugging, it does make me wonder the sanity of using zsh :)
<apachelogger> gandalf: paste the output of `sudo apt install -o 'Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true'  plasma-desktop` please
<kfunk> Riddell: well, zsh is fine. it's this overly clever i-do-different-things-depending-on-$SHELL in SDDM which is worrysome...
<gandalf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8531740/ should I run that?
<apachelogger> kfunk: that's not the only thing worrysome about sddm.
<Riddell> gandalf: /win 11
<Riddell> doh
<apachelogger> gandalf: try `sudo apt install -o 'Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true' plasma-desktop kwin`
<Riddell> with a LANG=C somewhere in there preferably
<gandalf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8531757/ 
<gandalf> I dont get the /win 11 comment
<Riddell> just a typo
<gandalf> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: brush up on your german
<apachelogger> gandalf: go ahead with the install
<gandalf> ok, lets try
<apachelogger> it is fun that kwin doesnt' conflict with kde-window-manager but plasma-desktop does xD
<apachelogger> such silly
<apachelogger> Riddell: what's the plan for making 4->5 upgrades not break half the time?
<Riddell> work out what breaks and fix that?
<Riddell> are you talking about the issue gandalf just had?
<gandalf> ok, thanks, that has helped already. now have a plasma login, which brings me to an empty screen with the standard wallpaper. starting to type in krunner however freezes the system ..
<apachelogger> Riddell:  the meta doesn't >= 4:5 respectively >= 5 for frameworks so installing the meta ontop of a plasma-desktop install will not actually force an upgrade (I am not even sure it would help anyway considering most of the stuff is probably recommends)
<apachelogger> also I suppose inter-package-wise there are no >= relationships in place so half the desktop is upgraded and the other half is left at the 4.x version
<apachelogger> gandalf: please run the same command and this time with plasma-widget-milou-kf5
<gandalf> since i currently only have a working text interface on that computer i cant use pastebin. but the command you suggest tells me it would remove kubuntu-plasma5-desktop .. that doesnt sound right to me
<apachelogger> gandalf: sudo apt install pastebinit
<soee> gandalf: install pastebinit
<soee> yup
<gandalf> let me try that
<apachelogger> then run the same command with -n |pastebinit at the end
<sgclark> morning
<apachelogger> gandalf: e.g. sudo apt install -o 'Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true' plasma-widget-milou-kf5 -n | pastebinit
<Riddell> hola sgclark 
<soee> Riddell: with the warnign @ libkf5sysguard5-data can i reboot and my system willstart wihout problems ?
<Riddell> soee: well who knows, that's the fun of testing
<Riddell> soee: but I don't see why not
<soee> :)
<soee> ah if it works with edgers ppa and new nvidia drviers it should not break
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's why instructions for upgrading to plasma5 are always  install meta; run full-upgrade
<sgclark> I had this bueaty http://paste.ubuntu.com/8531827/ I am not rebooting!
<Riddell> sgclark: you're not the first to highlight that this morning
<sgclark> yay 4.14.2 finally there. running
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, clearly people don't actually do that
<soee> back
<Riddell> tsdgeos: stable/4.14.2/src/ also contains 4.14.1 tars?
<gandalf> that pastebin thing gives me an error "E: Befehlszeilenoption »n« [aus -n] ist nicht bekannt." but no worries i switched to an ubuntu session so here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8531836/
<Riddell> soee: what's the craic?
<soee> Riddell: craic ?
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> gandalf: apt policy plasma-workspace 
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> apt-cache policy plasma-workspace
<Riddell> soee: que pasa?
<Riddell> soee: did sddm work?
<soee> i did not test, i used lightdm because if it sais that sddm service does nto exist
<gandalf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8531859/
<soee> so it probably fail but let my try
 * kfunk cries
<kfunk> Riddell: that's the root cause: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/13965
 * apachelogger cries too
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 13965 in kdebase (Ubuntu) "unable to start kde with zsh set as login shell" [Medium,Fix released]
<kfunk> good old bug from 2005
<apachelogger> gandalf: sudo apt update && sudo apt install -o 'Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true' plasma-widget-milou-kf5 plasma-workspace milou plasma-desktop kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<Riddell> kfunk: wow, old school bug
<kfunk> the script has been copied over from kdm
<kfunk> and with it the bug wrt ZSH integration
<Riddell> fun
<valorie> http://cvsweb.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb/src/usr.bin/head/head.c
<apachelogger> if there's one thing I wouldn't copy anyting from it's kdm :P
<gandalf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8531882/
<soee> Riddell: if i switch to sddm, system stops when booting with this 3 lines: * starting automatic crash report generation: apport | * starting DirMngr dirmngr | * Restoring resolver state ...
<Riddell> valorie: :)
<Riddell> soee: ug :(
<valorie> we don't have the oldest bugs in town....
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage baloo-kcmadv
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help newpackage'
<soee> dont be sad :) it never worked for me, not a single time so i predicted it wont now :D
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> Breaks: plasma-widget-milou-kf5
<apachelogger> Replaces: plasma-widget-milou-kf5
<apachelogger> Provides: plasma-widget-milou-kf5
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage baloo-kcmadv 1.00.00-1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1379719
 * apachelogger wonders why that isn't versioned
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> gandalf: apt-cache show milou
<gandalf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8531897/
<Riddell> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1379719 
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1379719 in Ubuntu "FFe baloo-kcmadv" [Undecided,New]
<kfunk> Riddell: https://github.com/sddm/sddm/pull/276 -- updated
<kfunk> feel free to merge
<apachelogger> gandalf: seems unrelated to the krunner problem
<kfunk> err, "use the patch in Kubuntu"
<gandalf> hmm ok
<gandalf> maybe i'll give the beta2 a try instead
<gandalf> that should be more stable right?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> well
<Riddell> kfunk: maybe my github foo isn't good enough but I actually don't know where your branch is to be merged
<gandalf> ;-) i'll try ..
<kfunk> Riddell: hm?
<kfunk> Riddell: you don't know how to extract the patch or what's the issue?
<Riddell> kfunk: on https://github.com/sddm/sddm/pull/276 I don't see any mention of your fix for zsh
<Riddell> kfunk: and I don't see any git repository or branch that can be merged
<kfunk> Riddell: fix for ZSH: https://github.com/sddm/sddm/pull/287
<kfunk> Riddell: branches are here: https://github.com/krf/sddm
<Riddell> kfunk: lovely, uploaded thanks
<tsdgeos> Riddell: ignore the .1
<Riddell> we shall
 * Riddell adds the gdb workaround patch to plasma-workspace
<kubotu> feed branches had 8 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> apachelogger: what do you think of apol's request to have muon in kubuntu-ci ? 
<apachelogger> I think I dunno how
<apachelogger> should possibly be DCI
<Riddell> really? what's different to any other part of plasma
<Riddell> DCI?
<apachelogger> also the tests in their current form possibly won't run at build time at all
<apachelogger> they require polkit auth which requires dbus which we don't have not running
<apachelogger> so, this is slightly non-trivial
<apachelogger> Riddell: debianci
<Riddell> apachelogger: can you reply to him? you are the ci god after all
<apachelogger> need shadeslayer to come into work first
<Riddell> he seems to be dealing with spanish beurocracy this morning
<Riddell> hmm, oxygen from kf5 can be compiled for kde4
<Riddell> but meh, I can't see a need for that at this stage
<Riddell> gandalf: any luck?
<apachelogger> Riddell: jens was saying that there were visual changes to oxygen (not sure they are going to stay) but as far as theme convergence is concerned it wouldthus  be handy to have kde4 use the same oxygen
<gandalf> I now tried the beta2 from a usb key. Boots fine to the menu where you can select try or install, but clicking install gives you a black screen with error message "[drm:intel_dp_start_link_train] *ERROR* too many full retries, give up". After that I am back to the try or install menu
<Riddell> gandalf: yes sorry known problem
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> that's still not fixed?
<Riddell> gandalf: click try and then install
<Riddell> apachelogger: I killed ubiquity-dm from current images as I couldn't even get any debugging to work out what was going wrong
<Riddell> but that was after beta 2
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> then at least CI iso shouldn't be blocked ^^
<gandalf> installing won't eat my data in /home I hope?
<apachelogger> or so one should hope
<apachelogger> gandalf: as long as it is on a separate partition
<Riddell> gandalf: depends if you format the partition with /home or not
<gandalf> "resize and used freed space" should install alongside my existing installation, right?
<gandalf> currently i only have one partition and swap
<Riddell> gandalf: if you want to dual boot yes
<gandalf> ok that might be safest for now
<Riddell> you can also install over an existing install without formatting, in which case it'll detete /usr et al but not /home
<gandalf> ok, installation is complete. first impression is much better than the one from the next ppa: i have a working desktop and krunner does not freeze the system :-)
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> of course you'll get next ppa contents when you do an upgrade
<Riddell> and testing of that would be appreciated
<gandalf> i'll poke around a bit and let you know
<soee> Riddell: this is from sddm log last entries http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532274/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sgclark> hiiyas
<soee> hi
<gandalf> hmm no sleep option in the logout menu?
<gandalf> thats still beta2. now ill try the upgrade
<gandalf> didnt find any other problems so far
<gandalf> do i need to install extra packages for sleep/hibernate?
<BluesKaj> gandalf, pm-suspend works in the meantime
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<gandalf> ah thanks, that works
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: aloha1
<shadeslayer> !
<shadeslayer> who's gandalf
<soee> the wizard
<ScottK> Riddell: baloo-kcmadv done.
<gandalf> got an error while upgrading: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532385/
<gandalf> sudo apt-get -f install fixed that, though. now upgraded and things work fine so far
<gandalf> generally speaking, I dont see underlined letters in button texts to indicate ctrl shortcuts, that is a bit unexpected
<kfunk> Riddell: the SDDM patch got merged already (the first one)
<kfunk> (or did you subscribe to the pull-request notifications?)
<gandalf> wanted to change the date/time settings and received an error - "authentification not possible, the backend does not specify how to authorize"
<apachelogger> ah yes
 * apachelogger thought he fixed that
<gandalf> changing the color scheme seems not to work?
<gandalf> ah, some color schemes work, but breeze dark doesnt
<apachelogger> ohmnom
<apachelogger> gandalf: you did do a full-upgrade, right?
<gandalf> yes i did
<apachelogger> no clue why time auth wouldn't work then
<gandalf> regarding the color schemes: there was a breeze.colors file in my home folder after installing
<gandalf> but generally speaking, all looks pretty neat
<gandalf> changing some desktop effects brings kwin_x11 to 100% cpu and freezes
<apachelogger> bugs.kde.org
<gandalf> ok
<kubotu> feed branches had 21 updates, showing the latest 6
<soee> ok so any idea how to solve the problem with sdd.service does not exist ?
<soee> *sddm.service
<shadeslayer> how is that possible ? :S
<sgclark> I got the same error, not rebooting heh
<shadeslayer> reinstall the sddm package?
<soee> sgclark: with sddm ?
<sgclark> yup
<soee> hmm
<soee> sgclark: you can reboot but you probably end up with this 3 lines on black screen
<soee> though you can reconfigure it from cli than
<soee> hmm i did apt-get install --reinstall sddm
<soee> but the same: WARNING: /lib/systemd/system/sddm.service is the selected default display manager but does not exist
<Riddell> kfunk: oh cool
<soee> and if i try to purge it it wants to remove also: kde-config-sddm* kubuntu-plasma5-desktop* sddm*
<sgclark> Yup, even after update: 
<sgclark> Setting up sddm (0.9.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa11) ...
<soee> so kubuntu-plasma5-desktop depend son it right ?
<sgclark> WARNING: /lib/systemd/system/sddm.service is the selected default display manager but does not exist
 * sgclark still refuses to reboot
<soee> :D
<soee> sgclark: did you used it before and it worked ?
<sgclark> well. this is the computer with the nvidia probelm, wonder if it is related
<soee> hmm, does  sddm have anything to do with nvidia ?
<sgclark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1377321
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1377321 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "sddm and nvidia-331 problems if nvidia-331/nvidia-prime is already installed." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sgclark> sddm is not an option for a login manager with nvidia drivers, so yes there is a problem
<soee> :/
<soee> im also on a laptop with optimus technology
<sgclark> that is why we have to have lightdm installed
<soee> atm using nvidia-prime with nvidia-340
<sgclark> hmm, there is a 340?
 * sgclark wonders if that works
<soee> sgclark: from edgers ppa
 * sgclark also wonders why driver-manager oes not offer it..
<soee> there is even 343
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> ok
<soee> but its short time release
<soee> so after edgers ppa is added driver manage suggests 340
<sgclark> you still have to have lightdm installed correct?
<soee> sgclark: yes
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> can you click your affected by that bug so perhaps someone will even look at it
<sgclark> seems big to me but it is being ignored
<soee> one moment, @the drivers:
<Riddell> apachelogger: how do I use this new/old releaseme feature for conditional ki18n_install?
<soee> the 340 are installed and selected, the drivers managers shows novau: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/10/10/drivers1.png
<apachelogger> Riddell: just put if (kf5) find_package(ki18n) etc etc etc ki18n_install(po) endif()
<apachelogger> Riddell: i.e. what releaseme put there in the tar, just copy that into git and wrap it in an if(kf5)
<apachelogger> or well, whatever check seems most appropriate
<apachelogger> actually if(kf5 && dir_exists(po))
<soee> sgclark: where do i have to click or shall i comment ?>
<sgclark> should be at the top , you need to be logged in I think
<apachelogger> if I made no mistakes releaseme will detect that you ki18n_install(po) already and not add another instruction for that
<soee> sgclark: done
<sgclark> thanks!
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh so releaeme doesn't add ki18n_install if it is already there?
<soee> kompare is the best app to comare file diffs ?
<soee> oh and ill test how now connecting TV through hdmi works and if works
<soee> woho :)
<soee> it messed a bit my screen posisin on a laptop but it works
<soee> ok after "unify output" has been clicked, screen size is fine, thout it changed my wallpaper to default :)
<soee> and in system settings the area wher i should drag screens is black
<soee> and if we ubplug cable plasmahell crasshes :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: *nod*
<ejat> anyone can help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532798/
<Riddell> ejat: you need to paste also what command you were running
<ejat> im doing a dist-upgrade
<ejat> from trusty to utopic 
<Riddell> any reason why? that's unsupported
<ejat> cant understand y its unsupported .. 
<Riddell> it has no policy, the meta package might get removed an anarchy would break lose
<Riddell> kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade  is the way to go
<Riddell> "The problems encountered during beta have been resolved " optimistic there sgclark :)
<sgclark> ikr
<sgclark> I was dreaming :(
<Riddell> it's good to dream :)
<sgclark> just curious, anyone looking inot the sddm issue? I have someone asking on my blog
<sgclark> s/inot/into/
<kubotu> sgclark meant: "just curious, anyone looking into the sddm issue? I have someone asking on my blog"
 * sgclark is not used to activity on her blog
<Riddell> I'm going to try the kubuntu normal iso shortly and install plasma5 on it to see how that goes
<Riddell> sgclark: its what happens when you're a rockstar :)
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> and have a decent blogging site, unlike me
<sgclark> I have to maintain my whole server, it is a rather large pain
<Riddell> well yes, my wordpress install on jriddell.org is about a decade old
<sgclark> ouch
<Riddell> when I looked at upgrading it recently I gave up when I saw an upgrade would need php5 which that server doesn't have
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<sgclark> double ouch
<sgclark> the web part is not so bad maintianing, mail on the other hand...
<ejat> Riddell: kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade 
<ejat> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<ejat> No new release found
<Riddell> ah it thinks you're already on utopic
<Riddell> then yeah, faff around with dist-upgrade
<ejat> faff ?
<Riddell> play around until something works
<ejat> ouch ... 
<ejat> tried to force one by one 
<soee> *one year later ... ejat still faffs around :D
<ejat> soee: i think so ... :(
<soee> nah, have a faith
<soee> Kubntu is the best distro you can use :)
<ejat> i hv multi DE 
<ejat> btw .. 
<ejat> KDE 5 default in utopic? 
<ejat> right?
<BluesKaj> nope
<ejat> hmm ... 
<ejat> ive tried -f install 
<BluesKaj> hmm, all you want, it's not default and probly won't be, ejat
<ejat> its moving now .. 
<ejat> BluesKaj: okie noted
<soee_> wrr connection problem
<BluesKaj> we're better off without it atm
<sgclark> yeah I love plasma 5 , but it definately still needs work
<soee_> sgclark: but look how it was 3-4 months ago and what we have now
<soee_> the proggress is visible
<sgclark> yes huge leaps of progress
<sgclark> ack we already put in next ppa with broken sddm??
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/plasma-workspace-wallpapers/
<sgclark> soee_: you said you fixed the sddm thing after rebooting in cli? can you paste the fix so that I can blog it for those that might upgrade and reboot?
<soee_> sgclark: fix ? no
<Riddell> apachelogger: I thought you said this kvm thing was reliable? http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/tmp/kvm.png
<soee_> i just switched to lightdm back from cli
<sgclark> ahh so if they don't have lighdm, that can be bad
<soee_> they can install it from cli if they are connected to network
<BluesKaj> my experience with plasma 5 and KF5 were obviously very different, totally unstable and wasn't able to file any bugs due to the constant crashing and freezing so I reverted
<soee_> :O
<apachelogger> Riddell: I said it's less shit than vbox
<soee_> BluesKaj: after installation (also /home) ?
<soee_> *fresh
<apachelogger> virtualization is always unreliable with opengl in the picture :P
<apachelogger> well, maybe except for vmware, people keep telling me everything's roses there
<BluesKaj> no soee_ I upgraded from the "next" ppa
<soee_> BluesKaj: i had a huge problems when i did upgrade from 14.04 etc. the big part of problems were in my old configurations etc
<BluesKaj> already runnuing 14.10 when I installed plasma 5 soee_
<soee_> after i did fresh install almost all worked, that i brink some configs for apps from old backup 
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: you also didn't want to file bug reports, so stop whining
<soee_> BluesKaj: did you tried with new user ?
<soee_> login on a new user account
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, not whining, just stating facts
<BluesKaj> no need to insult because a desktop not ready for normal usage doesn't work for everyone
<soee_> here i can agree 
<soee_> its not ready for standard users
<soee_> but a user that knows a bit how to solve simple problems can use it for sure
<BluesKaj> anyway I won't mention it again
<soee_> cs:go with 340 drivers works a bit smoother
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: you shitting all over our work with no intentions of helping is not acceptable
<sgclark> ok, so something is messed up on my system, I switched to lightdm and ended up with a unity login and it could not start session. but I was able to start sddm and got a login whew
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, I tried to help, but couldn't even the bug report option would crash ...whatr was I supposed to do?
<apachelogger> sgclark: huh?
<apachelogger> sgclark: plasma-desktop is installed?
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: bugs.kde.org
<sgclark> yes kde is fine, it is sddm/lighdm/nvidia issues
<apachelogger> oh great, now I am scared of logout :P
<sgclark> yeah I don't advise it
<BluesKaj> well ok, I'll know better next time , but I'm still going to wait for a while
<apachelogger> until then I'll thank you not to bring down everyone in the dev channel
<apachelogger> sgclark: what's a unity login though
<BluesKaj> everyone ? ...do you speak for everyone else, apachelogger ? 
<sgclark> like ubuntu login apacheloggger
<sgclark> s/apacheloggger/apachelogger/
<kubotu> sgclark meant: "like ubuntu login apachelogger"
<sgclark> I think I might have messed stuff up though when I was fighting with my nvidia issue here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1377321
<ubottu> Error: kde bug 1377321 not found
<sgclark> wth
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1377321
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1377321 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "sddm and nvidia-331 problems if nvidia-331/nvidia-prime is already installed." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sgclark> anyway, not rebooting again till fixed!
<Riddell> so there's a specific problem with sddm and nvidia?
<kubotu> feed branches had 23 updates, showing the latest 6
<apachelogger> eh wah eww
<apachelogger> Riddell: Depends: lightdm (>= 1.9.1) | gdm | kdm, upstart, bbswitch-dkms, pciutils, lsb-release, lsb-base (>= 4.1+Debian11ubuntu7)
<apachelogger> Maintainer: Alberto Milone <alberto.milone@canonical.com>
<apachelogger> Riddell: please poke with that bug, the alternatives in the deps need sddm added
<Riddell> apachelogger: this is nvidia?
<apachelogger> nvidia-prime
<soee_> i wouldnt say its nvidia
<soee_> even if nvidia-prime depends of lightdm shoudl be be able to have it install and use sddm ?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> which is what you did
<sgclark> yes, but when I installed lightdm it pulled in a ton of unity/gnome and lightdm will not launch plasma 5
<apachelogger> except at install you get asked which dm to use which is bollocks and terrible and blargh
<sgclark> so lightdm also needs an option for plasma 5
<apachelogger> sgclark: because lightdm in turn will want a theme and since we provide none it picked the default which is the unity theme
<sgclark> but would rather use sddm
<apachelogger> we do not support lightdm
<apachelogger> lightdm should not be installed
<apachelogger> that's all that went wrong here
<Riddell> we should do
<sgclark> I don't wnt to use lightdm lol
<Riddell> there's no reason why installing lightdm should break things
<apachelogger> it doesn't
<sgclark> it did
<apachelogger> what did it break?
<sgclark> rebooting is a nightmare for me, everytime
<sgclark> session would not start
<apachelogger> what was the error?
<apachelogger> that's most likley not lightdm's fault though
<apachelogger> I am using lightdm and have been since forever
<apachelogger> works just fine
<sgclark> hmm
<sgclark> well
<sgclark> not for me :(
<sgclark> is there a log I can look at?
<apachelogger> /var/log/lightdm.log I guess
<apachelogger> or maybe .xsession-errors
<apachelogger> it really depends on how exactly the session start fails
<apachelogger> if it is on the lightdm side the logs would probably be in /var/log
<Riddell> waa, new amd64 plasma5 image is lovely, i386 is all broken
<apachelogger> I mean, there's 3 million ways a session start can fail
<apachelogger> like X crashing, that'd be in the xorg log
<apachelogger> Riddell: what's the i386 problem?
<Riddell> no idea, everything crashes on login
<sgclark> Seat seat0: Can't find session 'kde-plasma-kf5'
<sgclark> seems the likely fail point
<apachelogger> sgclark: sounds to me like the session you tried to start (that lightdm had probably preselected) is super old
<Riddell> "*** stack smashing detected ***"
<Riddell> well that's not good
<apachelogger> Riddell: fix in pipeline
<apachelogger> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339771
<ubottu> KDE bug 339771 in general "crash in KWindowSystem (stack smashing detected)" [Crash,Confirmed]
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh? what's that all about?
<apachelogger> Riddell: also, read the mails I cc you on
<apachelogger> it's very rude not to -.-
<apachelogger> sgclark: i.e. that session isn't called that anymore and the session name is probably from way back in beta when we had our own session file
<apachelogger> so that's probably why session start didn't work, the session you tried to start simply didn't exist anymore ;)
<sgclark> ahh that makes sense. ok, I know where to start, thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger: you're a genius
<Riddell> apachelogger: I should probably add that patch to our packages
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'd wait for martin to push it tbh
<Riddell> but but I want the fix now!
<apachelogger> Riddell: computer says no
<apachelogger> who uses i386 anyway :P
<apachelogger> plus no relaese over weekends, so who cares 
<Riddell> apachelogger, sgclark: tseliot here knows about nvidia-prime driver
<Riddell> but says sddm needs to run a script on startup
<Riddell> d_ed: do you know if that's possible? ↑
<tseliot> this is the config file for lightdm that we use: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8533397/
<Riddell> sorry tseliot guess d_ed isn't around at the moment
<Riddell> guess he's at home celebrating his new ukip overlords
<tseliot> Riddell: ok, no problem. This is a bug report that was filed against gdm to support the same features: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1262068
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1262068 in Ubuntu GNOME "nvidia-prime should support gdm also" [Medium,Triaged]
<Riddell> jussi: that explains why you had trouble on i386, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339771
<ubottu> KDE bug 339771 in general "crash in KWindowSystem (stack smashing detected)" [Crash,Confirmed]
<kslash> Hello
<Riddell> hi kslash 
<Riddell> kslash: are you Simone?
<kslash> Riddell, yes :)
<Riddell> welcome to Kubuntu!
<kslash> Riddell, thank you!
<Riddell> kslash: we do lots of interesting things here
<Riddell> much of it taking KDE software and making sure it runs sensibly then putting it all together
<Riddell> kslash: you're doing computing at university?
<apachelogger> tseliot: interesting
<apachelogger> Riddell: I fear making nvidia-prime work needs upstream code first
<Riddell> tseliot: so when nvidia-prime says "Depends: lightdm (>= 1.9.1) | gdm" it's actually a lie?
<kslash> Riddell, yes, i've done computing even at high school.. i know some program languages, now im studying at university
<tseliot> Riddell: both gdm and lightdm support it now
<apachelogger> Riddell: there is no seat setup configuration capability at all, and even if there was we'd still lack a conf.d (for which I think shadeslayer filed a wish at some point)
<Riddell> kslash: as I always say, learning at university is great but the only way to take that knowledge and work out how programmes really work it through looking and understanding real programmes, and that's where free software is needed
<Riddell> apachelogger: what do you mean "seat setup configuration"?
<Riddell> kslash: ever compiled a kde program?
<kslash> Riddell, I know, so im just trying to do my best, and i'd love to be part of this team, to improve myself, and help as possible as i can, because i love kubuntu and all about it (philosophy too)
<Riddell> kslash: just what we want to hear :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: seat ~= session, what we need is a way to configure scripts that run on setup and teardown of a seat
<apachelogger> which AFAIK is not possible right now at all
<Riddell> tseliot: someone seems to have accepted by nvidia-prime upload already, should I upload a revert?
<apachelogger> and then in addition to that we need a way to drop a config into a dir and have that picked up (conf.d) such that we don't have maintscripts fiddle with /etc/sddm.conf
<apachelogger> Riddell: sddm is not in the archive, on what basis would you justify the revert? :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: on the basis that it's not in the archive?
<apachelogger> pft
<apachelogger> Riddell: martin pushed fix
<kslash> Riddel, it would be an honor for me:)
<apachelogger> and somehow ci did trigger
<apachelogger> oh god no
<apachelogger> now ci will fail because of the patch import
 * apachelogger rolls eyes
<tseliot> Riddell: that will at least allow nvidia users to use the nvidia driver on single card systems (as nvidia depends on nvidia-prime). So I'd say we can leave the change in place for now
<Riddell> apachelogger: why does that cause it to fail?
<apachelogger> because it is in git and in the packaging now
<Riddell> oh so it needs to be removed from unstable branch
<apachelogger> I have a feeling CI should automatically remove debian/patches/upstream_*
<Riddell> depends on the definition of upstream
<Riddell> like I think of the two patches I added to sddm only 1 is in upstream git, the other is still waiting
<tseliot> Riddell, apachelogger: you might want to file a bug report against nvidia-prime, ubuntu-drivers-common and ssdm though, so as to track the feature/problem
<apachelogger> tseliot, Riddell: FWIW, I think it would be worthwhile to add sddm in the depends alternatives all the same, otherwise people that test plasma5 and install the blob drivers will get a) a weird query for what dm they want to use and b) potentially have their dm switched out for lightdm with unity theming xD
<sgclark> which is what happened to me
<Riddell> kslash: I recommend you start by working out how to compile a simple kde program
<Riddell> kslash: just to get used to the tools and whatnot
<sgclark> and now I have a ton of unity/gnome installed that I don't want. 
<Riddell> kslash: are you good on bash command line?
<Riddell> kslash: do you know a good command line text editor?
<kslash> Riddel, i read some official guide, i tried to compile hello world in kde, it was already made in the site, but it gave me an error on the library KDE application if im not wrong
<apachelogger> (there is only one)
<apachelogger> (well, two)
<kslash> Riddel, i used Qt Creator
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes yes but for some reason emacs isn't installed by default so worth knowing nano too
<sgclark> vi!
<soee> Riddell: the wndow decoration Breeze is teh new one that mgrasslin wors/worked on ?
<soee> old the old one , the new one should be written in c++ right ?
<Riddell> soee: no the one in 5.1 is the one mgaesslin complains about lots
<soee> ok
<Riddell> kslash: ever tried compiling a .deb package?
<Riddell> kslash: or if you can get that error again you can ask for help to work out what needs installed to fix it
<kslash> Riddel: no i never tried compiling a deb package, just tried to do a little kde program
<Riddell> kslash: probably worth you contiuing to get hello world compiled
<Riddell> kslash: oh and using tab completion in irc on names :)
<kslash> Riddel, include <KApplication> No such file or directory.. it's like i should donwload that library somewhere?
<Riddell> kslash: is this qt4 or qt5?
<kslash> Riddel: Qt creator 3.0.1 based on qt 5.2.1 (GCC 4.8.2)
<Riddell> kslash: that doesn't necessarily mean you the program you're making is with qt 5
<Riddell> kslash: do you know what build system you're using? cmake or qmake?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ci actually integrated windowsystem :O
<kslash> Riddel: i saw i was wrong i choose new cpp project instead of new qt project, i build the pre-made IDE example and it worked ( a void wndow) but the example from the site has the same problem about the library
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> Riddell: you uploaded before martin pushed
<apachelogger> sneaky
 * Riddell sneaks
<Riddell> kslash: right so the build system has not been told to compile and link against the required kde library
<Riddell> kslash: so you need to find out what that library is and how you add it to the build system
<Riddell> kslash: so do you know if it's qmake or cmake?
<kslash> Riddel, no i dont know :(  how i see if its qmake? the library i think its Kapplication
<Riddell> kslash: is there a .pro file around? or a CMakeLists.txt file?
<Riddell> build systems are something my univerity course missed out entirely
<Riddell> as indeed was libraries and APIs
<Riddell> good thing KDE existed :)
<kslash> Riddel, i remember i used a CMakeLists.txt file some days ago, but i dont remember why.. i can open it
<Riddell> kslash: pastebin it
<kslash> RIddel, sorry im trying to found it XD
<Riddell> kslash: tab completion is your friend on IRC, type "Ri<tab>"
<kslash> Riddell: wow nice XD
<Riddell> it's also your friend on a console command line
<kslash> Riddell: i've just tried on the terminal, thank you! anyway sorry if im taking too much of your time, thank you very much
<Riddell> kslash: I need to leave shortly, I think you should work out how to compile simple kde apps as a useful task
<Riddell> kslash: you can ask on #kde-devel for help as that's proably more on topic than here
<Riddell> kslash: then you can take over maintainership of kapptemplate :)
<Riddell> that thing is crufty and needs all the old templates removed or updated
<Riddell> kslash: learning to build .deb packages would be the next step
<Riddell> then you're all ready to become an elite kubuntu ninja
<Riddell> kslash: oh but it's RC week next week then final release the week after, lots of testing help needed
<Riddell> kslash: so do stay around on this IRC channel to help out
<Riddell> still looking for someone to make that release banner too if you know your artwork
<kslash> Riddell:  okok, il work hard and try to found some solution, then for now i work on kde apps... tomorrow ill be back here :) thank u very much
<kslash> Riddell: try to find* sry XD
<Riddell> kslash: oh it's probably quieter here at the weekends but do hang around
 * Riddell away
<kslash> Riddel: so i should enter here, only when i have to ask something... can not stay here all the time? even if i dont write anything?
<sgclark> most of us live here all the time :)
<soee> ha you want a lot of error notifications ? try to change caontact list name in kde telepathy :)
<BluesKaj> soee, so you say I can't save my /home data to make the plasma 5 beta iso install run properly in / ?
<BluesKaj> due to incorrect conf files etc
<kslash> sgclark:  then i will live here too XD
<sgclark> :)
<soee> BluesKaj:  im not saying you cant, what i did was a backup of my /home (what i needed) than i did fresh install with /home dir also on separate partition and all worked, than i moved some settings fom /home backup to current /home
<kslash> soee: kde telepathy ahahah :)
<soee> also you know hen whole plasma6 looks better ? ... clear the dust from  the screen :D
<soee> *plasma5
<BluesKaj> soee, ok, got it
<sgclark> hmm, I don't know that I see a big difference with breeze-dark icons
<soee> yup some changes and looks better
<soee> *changed
<soee> *look
 * sgclark probably because you not using breeze dark *smacks head*
<soee> ;)
<sgclark> changed and it looks good :)
<sgclark> err my kicker is light and I can't see the white text!
<soee> the systray section looks nice now
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> this kicker will not do though, is yours like that soee?
<soee> what is kicker the menu >
<soee> ?
<sgclark> yeah
<soee> hmm im using the homerun kicker
<soee> lokks/works fine
 * sgclark switches
<soee> also the default one 
<soee> tested if liek 1 hour ago
<soee> now you can switch easily using alternatives !
<BluesKaj> is the plasma 5 beta iso the latest?
<BluesKaj> soee, ^
<soee> BluesKaj: no idea, Riddell ^
<BluesKaj> it's dated aug 28th, but I imagine upgrades will bring it up to date
<soee> BluesKaj: the and64 iso right ?
<soee> i386 does not work i think
<sgclark> ah ha, I fixed my kickoff issue by enabling blur
<soee> :)
<BluesKaj> soee, yes the amd 64 iso is correct
<BluesKaj> going to try it on my laptop, it's relatively new so the install should go well
<soee> hope soe :)
<soee> the clipper has been ported to qml i think now it fits theme, lest wait for kmix integration
<soee> and we will have all working nice
 * soee missing activity switch shortcut :<
<BluesKaj> soee, can you virtual desktops with different wallpapers ?
<BluesKaj> run
<soee> uh i dont know :) im not using them
<soee> activity though, can have different
<BluesKaj> ok
<soee> *activities
<BluesKaj> might use activities if the VD don't accept different wallpapers
<soee> but atm switching activity needs a extra click, because we dont have a shortcut :<
<soee> *an extra
<soee> but from what i tested now we can add shortcut to switch VD
<soee> and it works fine
<BluesKaj> ok thanks soee, sounds good so far :)
<soee> but i cant set different wallpaper or im doing somethng wrong
<sgclark> I can in activities, but not desktops
<BluesKaj> ok
* sgclark changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Status 4.14.2 http://goo.gl/wYkl9s
<sgclark> Riddell: 4.14.2 building away, I have to run some errands but will retur and fix whatever issues that come up.
<allee> I'll try to pkg digikam 4.4
<allee> mhmm, Is pkg repo for digikam/utopic still launchpad/bzr or   alioth/git ?  URL?
<Riddell> sgclark: you rock
<allee> Hi Riddell,  digikam 4 utopic.  Pkg repo still in LP or alioth?  URL?
<Riddell> its not changed
<Riddell> so lp if thsts what it was before
<allee> Riddell: yes for digikam 4.2 we used bzr
<allee> and lp
<sgclark> why do we call it kde4libs and upstream calls it kdelibs, creates such a mess everytime
<Riddell> cos it overlapped with kdelibs 3
<sgclark> ok it might actuall y start building now, I need to fix that script at the barf points for kdelibs, but that is for another day.
<sgclark> I am now leaving on those errands, bbl
<soee> sgclark: ping
<soee> so someone can explain me what is the issue/whers teh problem with sddm ?
<sgclark> soee: pong
<soee> sgclark: do you know where wxactly the problem with sddm is ?
<soee> *exactyl
<sgclark> what cause the warning? no :(
<soee> well the missing sddm.service file obsiously
<soee> but why it does not exists in system ?
<sgclark> right, but if I do a sudo service sddm start in cli it starts right up
<soee> why it does not start when booting ?
<sgclark> that I do not know. I am still in the learning phase of bootup scripts and what not though
<sgclark> shadeslayer/apachelogger/Riddell would be better ones to ask 
<soee> well im not familiar with it either, i did create such file sddm.service similiar to lightdm.service
<soee> than the warning is gone but sddm does nto start anyway
<BluesKaj> is sddn default on plasma 5 ?
<BluesKaj> sddm
<sgclark> yeah
<soee> i also did a symlink: sudo ln -s /lib/systemd/system/lightdm.service /etc/systemd/system/display-manager.service
<soee> doesnt help either
<BluesKaj> ok, works fine here, but this a new clean install
<soee> :D
<soee> so you did as i said ?
<soee> * it was: sudo ln -s /lib/systemd/system/sddm.service /etc/systemd/system/display-manager.service
<BluesKaj> soee, yup..took a while it's done ... transferring some media files back from the desktop pc
<soee> BluesKaj: but the problem was that the old configuration/settings messed up Plasma5 each time right ?
<BluesKaj> soee, yes it certainly looks so
<BluesKaj> haven't tried any wall [papers 
<soee> i remember i had whole week 3-4 months ago lost trying to make plasma5 work, and the total reset helped than
<BluesKaj> yet since I use pics from my photos
<soee> i assume other users might have the same problem when trygin to upgrade from 4
<BluesKaj> looks that way alright soee, thanks for the tips btw
<soee> BluesKaj: np, i hope you like Plasma5 now :D
<BluesKaj> we'll see...certainly hope so
<BluesKaj> well smb freezes on file transfers, but scp works ok sofar
<kubotu> feed branches had 9 updates, showing the latest 6
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-11
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8536417/
<ejat> is it plasma-desktop olde package? 
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mendred> hi - can i just check where i can log bugs found on plasma next?
<bshah> mendred: https://bugs.kde.org/
<bshah> for general plasma desktop issue select plasmashell product
<mendred> thanks!
<bshah> make sure to check for duplicates.. ;)
<mendred> yes will do
<mendred> i dont think there is a duplicate bug logged - my kubuntu next desktop seems to be using the gtk2 theme for kf5 apps like systemsettings5 (kde4/qt4 apps use the kde application style i.e. breeze) - currently working around it by using qtcurve for both kde app style and gtk2 
<BluesKaj> hi all
<Antisound> hi folkz
<Antisound> Riddell: can you tell me why the kmenu editor in plasma5 doesn't work?
<bshah> guys is this some packaging issue? can you guys look into it? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339800
<ubottu> KDE bug 339800 in general "Trash widget - Cannot empty trash using context menu" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<bshah> (last comment)
<Riddell> bshah: please e-mail me , jr@jriddell .org
<Riddell> or e-mail the kubuntu-devel list if you're on it
<BluesKaj> is there a quicklaunch widget in the works for plasma 5 desktop?
<genii> Bah. Accidentally removed the speaker/kmix off my panel and cannot find now any kind of sound widget
<genii> Ah, right, System Tray
<genii> I'm not sure why today it wanted to install all these libmir things. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8541934/
<genii> ( I have only Kubuntu on this install)
<valorie> scary
<genii> There must have been some dependency changes or something. I have Recommends off. And not sure why it also suddenly thinks I need nvidia-prime when I don't have one of those hybrid cards.
<valorie> nvidia-prime seems toxic
<valorie> everyone seems to have trouble with it
<genii> Is there any way to find out all the packages to which a specific package is a dependency of?
<valorie> oh, the bot knows
<valorie> how to ask though
<valorie> !find packagename maybe
<ubottu> maybe is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<valorie> heh
<valorie> or maybe not
<valorie> !depends packagename
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about depends packagename
<debfx> genii: apt-cache --installed --no-conflicts --no-breaks --no-replaces --no-enhances --no-suggests rdepends <pkg>
<valorie> !depends nvidia-prime trusty
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<debfx> the output is not really nice and you need all those options but it works
<genii> debfx: Thanks
<jussi> right, so first KF5 grumble
<jussi> when watching fullscreen youtube, screen lock comes on after x minutes
<valorie> file a bug
<jussi> yes yes, but that doesnt mean I cant have a grumble here! :D
<valorie> wow, I should say that in harald's voice
<valorie> lol
<genii> Looks like it comes down to that libmircommon2 trails back to libgtk-3-0 which lists some packages I do have installed. But why today it suddenly decides I need this? 
<genii> ( when yesterday I didn't)
<debfx> genii: my guess is you had libmirclient7 already installed and it just transitioned to the new soname libmirclient8
<debfx> anyway it's just a small library so not really worth spending time on
<genii> Hm.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: dpkg: warning: libkf5sysguard5-data: conffile 'etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.kde.ksysguard.processlisthelper.conf' is not a plain file or symlink (= '/etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.kde.ksysguard.processlisthelper.conf')
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-12
<Riddell> shadeslayer: other people have that too where the file is a directory, I'm not sure what caused it, it's a file in the packaging
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee__> against what such bug should be reported: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2DIHGhJIeg&feature=youtu.be
<soee__> woho lates owncloud client update makes it work with plasma 5.1 systray :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Antisound> hi people!
<Antisound> can you please tell me how to config my printer in plasma5? there's no printer config icon in system settings
<soee> Antisound: im not sure, but thers not module ported to plasma 5
<soee> but you can type in terminal: kcmshell4 kcm_printer_manager
<Antisound> soee: ok. i try. thx :)
<soee> this should launch old printer manager configuration
<Antisound> soee: nice!
<soee> hi BluesKaj
<soee> Antisound: also if some other modules are missing in *5, type kcmshell4 --list
<Antisound> soee: you've got to know that command ;-)
<Antisound> thx
<Antisound> works fine
<soee> this will show you list of all *4
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> thx a lot
<soee> np
<soee> Antisound: btw can you do me a favour and do some test ?
<Antisound> soee: of course
<Antisound> tell me
<soee> can you add to your panel homerun kicker and see if it crashes for you like for me when ehckind deeper level of navigation: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2DIHGhJIeg&feature=youtu.be
<Antisound> i'm using kicker
<Antisound> buuuuut
<Antisound> i think i have no deeper level
<soee> you can install ksudoku :D
<soee> and it will be placed games -> logical -> ksudoku
<Antisound> i try
<soee> liek on my video
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> nope
<Antisound> nothing crashes
<Antisound> everything works fine
<soee> ;o
<soee> interesting
<Antisound> soee: do you homerun kicker or native kde plasma5 kicker?
<Antisound> i think there's a difference
<Antisound> or?
<soee> its from plasma5
<Antisound> so, no there's no crash ;-)
<soee> ok, thank you for your help
<Antisound> soee: you're welcome ;-)
<Antisound> soee: what to do if plasmashell crashes?
<soee> depends :) if you are lucky it restarts autoamticaly ;)
<Antisound> i made the experience that i can do nothing anymore
<soee> if not, if krunner works you can start it manually by typing: plasmashell
<Antisound> soee: for me my whole system crashed
<soee> or from terminal
<Antisound> once my plasmashell crashed
<soee> oh its a long time since i had a whjole system crash :)
<Antisound> hehe ok
<Antisound> isn't there a shortcut for a terminal?
<Antisound> something about ctrl alt + ?
<soee> check in temrinal settings :D
<soee> im using yakuake
<Antisound> ok
<soee> so it starts with system and is available when pressing F12
<Antisound> k
<Antisound> soee: do you have an idea how to change an entry in the kicker?
<soee> change what exactly ?
<Antisound> the kde menu editor doesn't save changes
<Antisound> an entry
<Antisound> to rename it e.g.
<Antisound> soee: or does it work for you?
<soee> it saves chnages for me if i rename some entry
<Antisound> soee: unbelivable!
<Antisound> wtf is going on ;)
<soee> do you click Save button ?
<Antisound> of course :)
<Antisound> hehe
<soee> Plasma maginc :)
<Antisound> seems so
<Antisound> can't belive it isn't working for me
<Antisound> either in opensuse factory with plasma5 nor in kubuntu 14.10 plasma5
<soee> ;o
<Antisound> do you know how to manually change the entry?
<Antisound> where the config file is stored?
<soee> nope ;)
<Antisound> k
<Antisound> worth a try :)
<BluesKaj> is breeze the only colour theme we can use in plasma 5 ? trying different colours doesn't change the settings at all
<BluesKaj> suppose a bug has already been filed on that
<soee> i have no idea
<BluesKaj> soee, system settings>colour
<soee> BluesKaj: it changed color, for example it works for Dolpgin, though in System settings it only changed window decoration color
<BluesKaj> soee, not her, as soon as I apply and close then relaunch sys settings the colour defaults to breeze \
<BluesKaj> not here
<Antisound> BluesKaj: as soee mentioned before,... plasma magic :D
<soee> But for example, Breeze dark does nto work for me at all
<Antisound_> soee: for me not at all too...
<Antisound_> breeze dark suckz ;)
<soee> well teh theme is nice
<Antisound_> thats right
<Antisound_> :)
<soee> the color scheme - dunno 
<BluesKaj> hmm, norway works here, but marble doesn't, guess the downloaded colours aren't liniking
<Antisound> completly off topic, but do you know a good tag editor with an database to automatically update the tags?
<Antisound> unbelivable thats in amarok included, wow
<BluesKaj> hmm. most are gone for the weekend I bet.
<ScottK> Riddell: you can't just replace a directory with a file.  You have to rm the old one in preinst.
<soee> !package libsdl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package libsdl
<lordievader> !info libsdl1.2debian
<ubottu> libsdl1.2debian (source: libsdl1.2): Simple DirectMedia Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.15-8ubuntu1.1 (trusty), package size 161 kB, installed size 502 kB
<lordievader> soee: Perhaps you ment that one ;)
<soee> lordievader: yeah, thanks
<soee> lordievader: ping
<lordievader> soee: What's up?
<BluesKaj> where's the scroller size setting in system settings, it seems to be missing
<BluesKaj> used to be in app appearance I think , now it's gone in plasma 5
<Riddell> ScottK: but why is it a directory at all?!
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> Just that's what the error seems to be related to.
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-05
<soee> good morning
<quintasan1> yofel: ping
<lordievader> Good morning
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_stable_kaccounts-integration/
<sitter> QQ
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/view/merge%20FIX/
<sitter> :'<
<yofel> quintasan1: sorry, should work again
 * yofel messed the firewall up -.-
<Quintasan> yofel: lol
<Quintasan> yofel: Do you speak iptables?
<yofel> somewhat, but usually I just use UFW. In this case I had messed up the server, reinstalled it, and forgot to unblock 4242...
<sitter> rbelem: are you still maintaining this https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kdenetwork-filesharing.git
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-64-g3088fdc * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/Main.qml
<pursuivant> Add a gradient when there's no breadcrumbs bar
<pursuivant> Like in the vdg mockups
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/3088fdc4d78a11626bd26e934ce085130dcab109
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-65-g986005a * Aleix Pol: discover (5 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Improve the CategoryDisplay look, better match vdg mockups
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/986005aeb5cc048db61b2e61d80ef0e24a2e0f94
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-66-g8f5ce6f * Aleix Pol: updater (3 files)
<pursuivant> Fix connects in updater
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/8f5ce6facdf66653f09df687f4b3d98ec09a660f
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-67-g0d9b1f2 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/SourcesPage.qml
<pursuivant> Improve SourcesPage look
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/0d9b1f232575a94ca4b52cde9e39e889d82aa128
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-68-g757ec86 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/MuonToolbar.qml
<pursuivant> Improve toolbar look
<pursuivant> Don't enforce the toolbar size
<pursuivant> Make sure we center it to whatever space we have
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/757ec86e410086451dfe4055deda8063a384da1b
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-69-g91bfc98 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (2 files)
<pursuivant> Make sure the banner is not floating on the screen (and weirdly cut)
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/91bfc98ff4dbf9b7662cdb1ddcbdb5de2c38f816
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-70-ge74af40 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (2 files)
<pursuivant> Adhere to lists look
<pursuivant> Use -GridItem margin as the spacing
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/e74af40d6de0e023ee66c3d66c984a1a5b0f6992
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-71-g9396cc5 * Aleix Pol: discover (6 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Stop using QAction from QML
<pursuivant> Use QtQuick Controls Action
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/9396cc5f12fcae8264d944492981f81629e3019c
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-72-gfd7343e * Aleix Pol: discover (4 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Unify the application state indicator in one place
<pursuivant> This way we can change the colors just once
<pursuivant> Also don't use opacity there, it only makes the colors look fuzzy.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/fd7343ef5dcc0671217f48766a6e7b9f158c6880
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-73-gbe3dd2e * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (3 files)
<pursuivant> Polish the main window look
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/be3dd2e81462846b1affc523a623bad4f24fc5dc
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-78-g55052e8 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (2 files)
<pursuivant> Margins polishing
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/55052e80e393d3de35b8b5d157d67c05e15804b8
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-75-gdb728f9 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/GridItem.qml
<pursuivant> Drop opacity on the grid item
<pursuivant> It doesn't look good when the background isn't solid color
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/db728f94e39780d927eb565ca9a6c527811dd4a9
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-74-g2a1c66b * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (2 files)
<pursuivant> Restore search from the main window
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/2a1c66bbd2b6214fc8b2567972a6e4b48591f257
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-77-g87d3f18 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/PresentUpdatesPage.qml
<pursuivant> Don't show the unselected packages if there's none unselected
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/87d3f182e0494f4c5ec34cd979ed8cf045a2e8c4
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-80-g70ee49f * Aleix Pol: discover (4 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Polishing
<pursuivant> Add override where useful
<pursuivant> When showing the categories, just print the first one, instead of erroring
<pursuivant> Unify the size of the updates page label.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/70ee49fec1ac1c5153c619331cce6dc6b39c76ad
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-81-g8571c11 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (3 files)
<pursuivant> Improve the initial page
<pursuivant> Fix a rendering glitch in the category delegate where the icon and text
<pursuivant> looked glitchy.
<pursuivant> Align the titles to the left.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/8571c11434ca53a6e6bd7efb51caebcb7a4784e6
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-82-ga6d29b8 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/ApplicationsGridDelegate.qml
<pursuivant> Fix warning
<pursuivant> An empty icon name should be ""
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/a6d29b80bb9b4c76a812e93797917ac7b57b3b5d
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-76-g1ccd6a9 * Aleix Pol: discover (7 files in 3 dirs)
<pursuivant> Make the icon predominant color part of the grid background
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/1ccd6a94d57db36610caf8161c75a75cc5f1f9b4
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-79-g0ed8636 * Aleix Pol: discover (3 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Move the sources to the application menu
<pursuivant> It's considered as less prominent by the new design.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/0ed8636547965faf878dca873c5a319c4be8eba0
<Furor-ESP_> ahhh ktimetracked was removed from repositories in Wily. Anyone knows another tracker that also monitorices time in each desktop like ktimetracker did?
<Riddell> sitter: do we want this new qca in wily?
<Riddell> sounds like it could be risky since it involves merging qca2 and qca-qt5 source packages
<sitter> nah
<sitter> not worth it
<sitter> we just need a patchy
<sitter> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/0001-Use-Q_SLOTS-Q_SIGNALS-instead-of-slots-signals-in-al.patch
<sitter> so plasma-nm 5.5 will build
<Riddell> mm interesting, ok
<Riddell> clivejo: fancy taking that on? ^^ to qca-qt5
<clivejo> huh?
<Riddell> clivejo: just if you're up for a bit of packaging, that patch needs added to qca-qt5
<clivejo> via quilt?
<sitter> Riddell: we may want to snapshot kdenetwork-filesharing https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351699
<ubottu> KDE bug 351699 in general "Whereis Share Folder" [Normal,Confirmed]
<Riddell> yes, I had hoped my student would have merged it by now
<clivejo> your student?
<Riddell> I was mentoring a google summer of code student
<clivejo> ah
<Riddell> clivejo: yes via quilt, put it in debian/patches and see if it applies
<clivejo> Riddell: applied ok and seems to be compiling
<clivejo> 73%
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-83-g49203a0 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/PresentUpdatesPage.qml
<pursuivant> Fix upgrade progress bar
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/49203a097853c7775699155349fb21043a18a1fd
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-84-g47e50a3 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/CategoryDisplay.qml
<pursuivant> polish
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/47e50a342c1c376fe170b1dc5143986b2b4c3974
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> greetings sgclark
<Riddell> how's backports going?
<clivejo> Riddell: is this the packaging?
<sgclark> relaxed over the weekend, back on it now though
<Riddell> clivejo: is what?
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-req/qca-qt5.git/
<Riddell> clivejo: that's the one, you can commit it to there
<Riddell> in the kubuntu_wily_arhive branch
<clivejo> need a new branch?
<Riddell> clivejo: looks like it yes
<Riddell> maybe branch from kubuntu_vivid_archive into kubuntu_wily_archive and copy in what's in the archive
<Riddell> add in the patch, give it dep3 headers, add a changelog, tell me to upload
<Riddell> frameworks 5.15? what do we think?
<clivejo> anyone else having issue with kate not responding?
<Riddell> works for me
<Riddell> I've been having troubles with baloo slowing my computer down, and I think I had the delay during login people are reporting
<Riddell> and plasma crashes when I close the laptop to suspend
<vHanda> are you sure its baloo?
<Riddell> such a shame
<Riddell> vHanda: yep, baloo_file_extractor
<vHanda> ah, so files aren't indexed
<vHanda> $ balooctl status
<vHanda> could you please paste the output?
<Riddell> disk is magnetic and on cfq
<Riddell> vHanda: https://paste.kde.org/pahmyxvhb
<vHanda> ouch. You have quite a few files
<vHanda> if you want you can not index your source code or other huge anything
<vHanda> *other huge folders
<vHanda> otherwise, we'll just need to wait untill everything is indexed.
<bshah> that is huuuuge index size.. :O
<Riddell> vHanda: how to do that? We have kde-config-baloo-advanced but it's kdelibs4 so doesn't show up in system settings
<vHanda> what version are you on?
<vHanda> you could use the normal kcm config
<vHanda> exclude folders is fairly trivial in that
<yofel> from what I remember, the delay during login is from attaching the inode watches to those thousands of files. The *indexing* itself isn't that bad
<vHanda> *thousands of folders
<yofel> ah, true
<vHanda> oldest bug there is..
<Riddell> 1.00.00-1 of kcm_baloofileadv, I wonder if that works at all if it still uses ~/.kde rather than ~/.confrig
<vHanda> Riddell: could you also please paste $ balooctl indexSize
<vHanda> the normal kcm will work perfectly for your usecase
<Riddell> vHanda:  https://paste.kde.org/pjylccjql
<vHanda> if you are on 5.15 otherwise you can use 'balooctl config add excludeFolder <folderPath>'
<vHanda> damn, 2-300mb of wasted space
<clivejo> Riddell: what do you mean by "give it dep3 headers" ?
<Riddell> clivejo: dep3 is the debian proposal to give useful headers to patches, like where it came from and why do we need it at all
<Riddell> clivejo: you can use quilt to open an editor with a template 
<Riddell> quilt header -e --dep3 <patchname>
<Riddell> and fill in any fields you feel are useful so we remember what it for and when we can remove it
<clivejo> but it already has a header
<clivejo> Subject: [PATCH] Use Q_SLOTS/Q_SIGNALS instead of slots/signals in all headers
<clivejo>  from include dir REVIEW:125289
<yofel> if you have no idea what dep3 is read http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/ so you at least know what the required fields are
<clivejo> From: Jan Grulich <jgrulich@redhat.com>
<yofel> Riddell: we want dep3 for upstream patches now?
<yofel> didn't we agree on not doing that for git formatted ones?
<Riddell> right if it already has useful headers that's all good
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sgclark> heya
<clivejo> Riddell: I think Im using the wrong packaging :(
<clivejo> see here - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-req/
<clivejo> there is qca-qt5 and qca2
<Riddell> qca-qt5 is what we want
<Riddell> qca2 is the same thing but built for qt4
<clivejo> Riddell: KCI seems to have picked the new branch up?
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-req/qca-qt5.git/
<clivejo> Merging remotes/origin/kubuntu_wily_archive into kubuntu_unstable.
<clivejo> my local build is complaining about symbols
<clivejo> does it go into staging?
<debfx> yofel: git format-patch produces valid dep3 headers :)
<Riddell> clivejo: I can just upload it to the archive
<yofel> oh? didn't know that, sweet
<sitter> Riddell: we do not give upstream patches a dep3 different from the commit header. as debfx mentioned they are already dep3
<BluesKaj> I get this error when trying to launch kmix from the konsole: QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave. I fI try to launch kmix with dbus-launch I get this: http://pastebin.ca/3181651
<BluesKaj> I don't have pulseaudio installed, luckily I was able setup kmix to my needs before the upgrade mucked it up
<sitter> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/0001-Install-emotes-and-mimtetypes-directories-of-the-dar.patch
<sitter> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/0001-add-discover-to-favorties.patch
<rdieter_work> BluesKaj: fyi, the " session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication" warning is usually a mostly harmless application bug (which cannot be fixed by using dbus-launch manually)
<sitter> Riddell: fixes for the stuff Andreas mailed about
<BluesKaj> rdieter_work:  yes, the audio is working with alsa and kmix settings, I just can't change the settings in kmix if needed
<BluesKaj> suppose I'll just have to use alsamixer 
<rdieter_work> BluesKaj: all I'm saying is that d-bus warning has nothing to do with your issues
<BluesKaj> rdieter_work:  dbus-launch woks with other apps
<BluesKaj> works 
<rdieter_work> it's not needed here, and I'd be really surprised it helps for any other apps as well
<rdieter_work> (you've bigger problems if you don't already have a functioning session bus)
<BluesKaj> anyway I suppose the problem will eventually work itself out
<BluesKaj> rdieter_work:  I suppose it's an indicator of my insistence on leaving pulseaudio out of my audio chain, It's redunant here , and kmix has become a casualty 
<BluesKaj> just like some of my favourite features in plasma4 have been dropped in plasma5
<sitter> ⬆⬆ review plz http://paste.ubuntu.com/12689657/ ⬆⬆
<yofel> those color values are copied from breeze?
<yofel> otherwise +1
<yofel> OTOH, don't we need an UIFE for that?
<sitter> nah, we apply these settings via kconf_update kde4breeze as well
<sitter> trouble is when you sudo an app it won't use the user config
<yofel> ah, ack then
<sitter> so those apps would use oxygen incorrectly
<Riddell> anyone else annoyed by taskbar tooltips lasting too long and covering too much of the screen?
<yofel> o/
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  yes, I'm annoyed , it's a pian
<sitter> mor annoyed with plasma-nm notifications covering the applet when trying to do something in the applet :P
<BluesKaj> pain even
<sitter> Riddell: did you seee my patches earlier
<Riddell> sitter: yes sorry I should have acked, I'm onto them now
<yofel> exactly, that a simple network switch causes 3 distinct notifications adds some more sweetness
<sitter> Riddell: groovy. and I forgot to mention... the first goes into breeze and the second into plasma-desktop
<Riddell> sitter: I worked that out :)
<sitter> ok
<sitter> Riddell: I uploaded kde4libs changing all oxygen theming to default to breeze instead to hopefully cover root apps default theming. I also uploaded kde-runtime to pull in the breze icon theme and qt4 style to make sure we have defaults available for kde4 apps
<sitter> also posted upstream, alas, I am not sure we'd want to change runtime deps upstream like that https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/125529/
<Riddell> I'm not sure kdelibs is even supported any more
<Riddell> good stuff sitter
<Riddell> and breeze and plasma-desktop are up with those patches too
<Riddell> BluesKaj: do you know of any bugs for it?
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  no, i haven't bothered checking
<Riddell> BluesKaj: it may be fixed  <bshah> Riddell: probably related to https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/125443/
<bshah> Riddell: I mean probably that broke it.. ;)
<Riddell> bshah: hmm I've had it for more than a few days
<BluesKaj> I no longer have the CI ppa, dunno if it's worth the bother of adding it
<Riddell> clivejo: looking good https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qca-qt5/2.1.0.3-0ubuntu4
<clivejo> you updated the symbols?
<Riddell> yeah, it's just gcc 5 transition
<clivejo> how did you get the different arch symbols?
<Riddell> clivejo: uploaded ubuntu3 which failed :)
<clivejo> ah
<Riddell> then used kubuntu-dev-tools/bin/kubuntu-update-symbols script to grab the fail logs and update the .symbols file from them
<Riddell> clivejo: fancy packaging kdenetwork-filesharing frameworks branch?
<clivejo> what is it?
<Riddell> clivejo: it's a plugin for dolphin to make dolphin share folders with samba
<Riddell> clivejo: the released version is for kdelibs4 so it doesn't work with dolphin which is kf5
<Riddell> there's a kf5 port by a summer of student I had but it hasn't been released
<clivejo> where is the source?
<Riddell> your missions, should you choose to accept it, is to make a tar of the frameworks branch and update the packaging to build it
<Riddell> git clone kde:kdenetwork-filesharing
<sitter> ehe eheehehe
<sitter> TRANSLATIONS!
<sitter> also I am off :P
<Riddell> he has a point, although untranslated is probably still better than not existing at all
<clivejo> do you create new packaging?
<clivejo> Im seeing two old version applications and kde-sc#
<Riddell> clivejo: kde-sc is old old, it's currently part of Applications
<Riddell> clivejo: so start with the packaging from applications and updating it for kf5 (by using pkg-kde version 3 in debian/rules)
<clivejo> yeah I have done that
<clivejo> CMake Error at /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake:1283
<clivejo> why is it looking for KDE4?
<Riddell> clivejo: are you sure you have the frameworks branch?
<clivejo> frameworks branch?
<Riddell> clivejo: yeah, after your git clone you need to do a git checkout frameworks
<Riddell> that's the brand which is ported
<Riddell> BluesKaj: bshah https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=353570
<ubottu> KDE bug 353570 in Task Manager "task bar tooltips lag and show when unwanted" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  good job 
<ahoneybun> so I still have a invisiable volume when booting
<yofel> "volume" ?
<ahoneybun> yofel: the applet/widget
<ahoneybun> in the panel it is invisible
<ahoneybun> I have disable than enable it
<yofel> o.O
<ahoneybun> yea
<clivejo> ahoneybun: this any good ?  http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Cutegram+2+-+Telegram+client?content=168559
<ahoneybun> clivejo: it works pretty decently
<ahoneybun> and it is Qt and QML
<clivejo> QT5 :)
<ahoneybun> yep
<clivejo> packaged for kubuntu yet?
<ahoneybun> not that I know of
<ahoneybun> did not really look
<BluesKaj> yay, kmix now launches, and the tool tips etc disappear when the cursor moves off the icons in the panel
 * genii makes a really large urn of high octane coffee and washes out everyone's mugs
<Riddell> sigh
<valorie> why are we considering cutegram instead of telegram?
<valorie> I filed a bug to have telegram desktop app packaged
<valorie> wow, muon updater working again
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-06
<sitter> debfx: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/220257023/pkg-kde-tools_0.15.18ubuntu2_0.15.19ubuntu1.diff.gz any chance of getting that to print the file it was failing on?
<sitter> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/220364429/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.kde4libs_4%3A4.14.12-0ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sitter> present output is entirely useless :P
<debfx> sitter: you are unable to use grep?
<debfx> it might be possible but dpkg-gensymbols doesn't give you more information
<sitter> grep won't help as there's 300 symbols files
<sitter> DH_VERBOSE seems to help though
<sitter> or not
 * sitter shakes fist
<debfx> these are the broken ones:
<debfx> debian/libkio5.symbols: (optional)(arch=amd64 arm64 armhf i386 powerpc ppc64el)_ZN3KDE4statERK7QStringP4stat@Base 4:4.13.97
<debfx> debian/libkio5.symbols: (optional)(arch=amd64 armhf powerpc ppc64el)_ZN3KDE6renameERK7QStringS2_@Base 4:4.14.10
<sitter> Riddell: fwiw symbol annotations go into one parenthesis separated by a pipe http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kde4libs.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive&id=12ae9e6376e1f29a3e582441edc72790ed93d7a0
 * sitter squints
<sitter> you know you've done something right when half the CI turns red over night
<sitter> or was that yesterday
<Riddell> i think that would be me not pausing before making 5.15 :(
<sitter> ...
<sitter> Riddell: why don't you make the script do it?
<sitter> ⏩⏩ mass retry ⏩⏩
<bshah> on that, mobile CI is also red, when I woke up two jobs were waiting for each other
<Riddell> um no idea how those symbols were formatted like that, I didn't edit them by hand
<Riddell> hi clivejo, how did you get on with kdenetwork-fileshare?
<clivejo> cant get it to build
<sitter> jenkins openid leaves me underwhelmed -.-
<Riddell> clivejo: what's up with it? can you pastebin the error?
<sitter> Riddell, clivejo: kindly note that http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_qca-qt5/11/console
<clivejo> I have no idea!
<sitter> also patches should have a prefix kubuntu_ for our stuff and upstream_ for upstream stuff please
<sitter> Riddell: has your student merged filesharing yet?
<Riddell> sitter: I've not heard anything from him, a shame
<Riddell> he still had to add some ui feedback for when samba was being installed
<sitter> that can happen in master
<Riddell> right
<bshah> perhaps SoC admins should poke that student.. ;)
<Riddell> I was also wanting it to be merged into dolphin or dolphin-plugins, it's weird having it on its own like that
<Riddell> my head is quite broken today, I'm going for a snooze
<ahoneybun> clivejo: http://news.softpedia.com/news/cutegram-the-best-telegram-client-reaches-version-2-7-with-many-changes-493753.shtml
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<alvin> I just filed https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=353601 but couldn't find the version. I think it should be added to the report. What's the current version of keditbookmarks in Kubuntu 15.10?
<ubottu> KDE bug 353601 in general "Bookmark editor does not open" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<clivejo> ahoneybun: you going to package it for ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> my desktop has basically disappeared, the panel is all I have
<BluesKaj> the wallpaper appears to have dropped below the panel . I can see a part of the wallpaper at the edges of the panel
<vip> after last update (staging) i've got 50% cpu eaten non-stop by:  2  2668 vip        20   0 3493M  202M 85952 S 40.3  2.6  4:02.50 /usr/bin/plasmashell --shut-up 
<vip> and it eates 1422.81 K/s from I/O
<sgclark> which stqaging?
<vip> i've got both plasma and frameworks added to sources
<sgclark> vivid?
<vip> wily
<vip> sorry
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> plasma has been released so that needs to be submitted as an upstream bug. I am unsure who is working on frameworks.
<vip> i'm trying to search what file is it writing/reading to
<vip> hmm
<vip> it loops on:
<vip> Reusing existing ksycoca
<vip> Recreating ksycoca file ("/home/vip/.cache/ksycoca5_pl_aPGPvx2Cn6wkw_MB9siWWCLnQZU=", version 303)
<vip> Still in the time dict (i.e. deleted files) ("apps")
<vip> Saving
<vip> Reusing existing ksycoca
<vip> filename is still the same
<BluesKaj> well,  my desktop is gone for good as is the login screen and enabling sddm doesn't help , tried all the recovery kernels etc...nothing , So I'm back on my old trusty 14.04 for now
<clivejo> anyone doing Frameworks 5.15.0 or Plasma 5.4.2?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, I was on plasma 5.4.2 til the login screen and the desktop stopped loading
<BluesKaj> think I may need to reinstall a daily 
<sgclark> plasma 5.4.2 has been done for awhile. first report of that behavior. 
<sgclark> BluesKaj: can you please report this upstream? that sounds bad
<sgclark> and is this wily?
<clivejo> sorry, got my wires crossed
<clivejo> I meant Frameworks 5.15
<sgclark> clivejo: looks like Riddell is
<clivejo> sgclark: how can you tell?
<sgclark> vip I see failure in frameworks-staging which would explain your problems
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.15.0_wily.html
<sgclark> clivejo: his name is on the uploads in staging
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> see it now
<Riddell> clivejo: that kunitthing needs a fix
<Riddell> the .symbols file is broken
<Riddell> it needs remade from new I guess
<clivejo> is it going into wily?
<Riddell> dunno yet, probably
<clivejo> so use the kubuntu_wily_archive branch?
<Riddell> yeah
<clivejo> so I rm the symbols file and rebuild on LP?
<Riddell> clivejo: have you made a new .symbols file before?
<Riddell> you build it locally then run the faffy commands
<clivejo> nope
<Riddell> http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html Creating a symbols file
<Riddell> mega faffy
<clivejo> but that will be for amd64 as thats my system
<Riddell> but it'll give you a .symbols file you can then check into git
<Riddell> that's fine, if it ends up being arch specific we'll find out soon enough
<Riddell> not all of them all
<Riddell> not all of them are
<clivejo> oh right
<clivejo> so wait til the i386 fails and then patch the symbols file?
<clivejo> using the LP buildlog?
<clivejo> hummm, where are the sources, uscan isnt picking up 5.15.0
<vip> sgclark: it temporary stopped writing that file
<vip> but started again :/
<sgclark> frameworks is not ready to test at all, you will have to update when it is or revert those updates. It is not sagfe to keep those in your sources file at all
<clivejo> sgclark: yeah I know, I trying to fix some of the FTBFS
<sgclark> was more directed to vip that has staging updates problems
<genii> There's a bug in juffed which has been fixed since Nov 4 2014, the current package for Vivid has it, but Trusty and Utopic still don't ... is there some standard timeline for it to go into trusty/utopic universe ( where it normally is) or backports or is that not bothered with normally? ( bug 874479 )
<ubottu> bug 874479 in juffed (Ubuntu) "Cannot be run" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874479
<sgclark> genii: we pretty much only package kde, gonna have to go upstream ubuntu for that one
<sgclark> utopic is EOl I thought
<genii> sgclark: OK, thanks :)
<soee> did i missed frameworks 5.15 release ? ;O
<sgclark> nope, not done, clivejo I think is fixing stuff
<soee> ufff ... :) i'm here for test when they are ready
<vip> sgclark: hope it will be fixed soon, for now, I've chattred +i that file
<sgclark> it is best not to update from those ppas unless a test call is made, they are quite often in a broken state
<vip> sgclark: i've been always extreme tester
<vip> thanks anyway, bye
<sgclark> that is fine vip just saying
 * valorie is a non-extreme tester
<valorie> regular wily updates are working well
<valorie> sgclark: still recovering /in the afterglow of Randa?
<valorie> or just waiting to start your new job
<sgclark> I do not have a new job
<sgclark> still looking
<valorie> ah
<valorie> haven't noticed anything on the linuxchix jobslist but then I'm not looking
<valorie> worth checking if you're not subbed though
<valorie> kde should have a jobs list available to partners
 * valorie writes an email suggesting that
<sgclark> I hve been focusing on open source jobs, may have to give up and turn to the dark side heh
<valorie> I hear you
<valorie> but please sniff out something that will make you happy in more ways than just money
<valorie> I get that money pays the bills
<sgclark> I have been doing that for a few years now. It isn't about me, it is  from family that I must seek out money for the amount of work I do. These school loans are simply too much
<valorie> :(
<valorie> simply sucks that we burden people with that
<valorie> for education that should be free or nearly so
<valorie> gah, effing no-tax people 
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-07
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_kaccounts-integration/
<sitter> Riddell: kunitconversion will need a new upload with fixed symbols file format
<sitter> oh ffs
<sitter> Your membership in the Ubuntu Core Development Team (ubuntu-core-dev)
<sitter> team has expired.
<sitter> hm
<sitter> well that's that then
<lordievader> Good morning.
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-85-gee81507 * Aleix Pol:  (2 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Fix upgrade UI
<pursuivant> Show some text when we don't have the progress information
<pursuivant> Center the text
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/ee81507c467f224e7de2c1eab534393802dfd0d1
<vip> hi ho
<soee> bonjour
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-86-ge92a386 * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/DummyBackend/muon-dummy-backend-categories.xml
<pursuivant> add a specially longer dummy category
<pursuivant> for better UI testing
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/e92a3863d1ff0b3da89295096f79a330fffdede4
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-87-g7ba51f3 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/GridItem.qml
<pursuivant> Use a different color to highlight on grid delegate hover
<pursuivant> This way we can have things with such highlight within the delegate.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/7ba51f3ff70981332928c8a4d6f6a780d7e96629
<lordievader> Hey vip, soee 
<alvin> Situation: You decline to install MP3 and Flash support and so on in the installer. Afterwards, every time you log on, there is an icon in the system tray that proposes to install Flash. Is there a possibility to decline permanently without being bugged every session? If not, what's the name of that package so that I can file a bug report.
<Riddell> alvin: can't you right click on the icon and Never Show Again?
<Riddell> it'll be kubuntu-notification-helper I think
<alvin> Riddell: Never tried it before you suggested that. But there is a reason. Apparently you can right-click it and choose 'never show again', but as soon as you left-click it the icon disappears and the window with the question appears. So, your chance to right-click and decline is gone until the next time you get the notification. You can't read what the question is and decline afterwards within the same session. (What then happens next 
<alvin> session is: "hey, an icon with a question! Let's read it. Ugh, Flash again. I'll decline next session. Next session: "Hey, a question, I wonder...." I really have to think: "This will probably be about Flash again, I'll tell it not to bug me." (It's always Flash, isn't it? There are never other packages being proposed by kubuntu-notification-helper, and if you say "don
<alvin> 't show again", will it actually be able to propose other packages?
<Riddell> alvin: the code is in kde git, any fixes welcome :)
<alvin> I wish I could. I'm no programmer. A little bit of Perl is the extend of my knowledge. But maybe, one day.
<sitter> qt-gstreamer repo needs a fork
<sitter> that bloody UDD-like branching is screwing with CI
<sitter> Riddell: what does one do if one timed out as coredev?
<sitter> send angry FAX to dev membership board?
<Riddell> sitter: or messenger pidgeon
<Riddell> sitter: it would be to the tech board
<sitter> what's the DMB good for then?
<sitter> The Ubuntu Developer Membership Board currently approves Contributing Developers (Ubuntu Membership), per-package uploaders, MOTU and Core Developers
<sitter> DMB is responsible now
<sitter> used to be TB
<sitter> it's weird how the warning about expiration got filtered to trash but the notification after the fact didn't
<sitter> I'm back baby \o/
 * sitter sends more mails since he is on a roll
<sitter> Riddell: are we landing kf5.15 for wily?
<sitter> ah ffs
<sitter> why the bloody hell did that fail
 * sitter deploys tooling again
<Riddell> sitter: yes I'm minded to get 5.15 in if it works fine
<sitter> we should get at least kiconthemes IMO. to get rid of first start icon theme problems
<Riddell> no sign of clivejo so I'll fix up kunitthing myself and get the rest done
<sitter> Riddell: kunit is in git 
<sitter> I did some adjustment for CI
<sitter> for some reason we have gotten a pkg-kde-tools merge of which the only purpose was actively breaking builds :S
<Riddell> ah lovely thanks sitter
<davmor2> sitter: because if it just worked you wouldn't be happy
<sitter> I would be perfectly happy with not having builds randomly fail to build this close to release :P
<sitter> after release is another thing
<sitter>  /usr/include/gstreamer-1.0/gst/gstelement.h:55:27: fatal error: gst/gstconfig.h: No such file or directory
<sitter> something is astray with gst
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> well, I have some sembalance of a desktop back again, altho most desktop effects are literally out of the picture, X seeems shifted down and to the right by a couple of inches on this large monitor/tv 
<sitter> sebas: btw, did your kmail improve? we should now have 15.08.1
<sebas> sitter: not as of yesterday ... I'll try again now
<sebas> sitter: no luck ... I'm considering a local problem
<sebas> but then, it should definitely work if I start akonadi by hand and then start kmail in the same shell
<sebas> sitter: https://paste.kde.org/ppwsnycy1 so looks like the agents aren't found
<sebas> or can't be loaded
<sebas> which package contains the agents, contact and imap agents, for example?
<sebas> kdepim-runtime I suppose is the old agent
<sitter> sebas: kdepim-runtime should be the uptodate agents. perhaps ask dvratil
<sebas> that wasn't installed
<sebas> kmail is missing a dep?
<sebas> and it seems to help, even
<BluesKaj> is this the latest image for beta 2, the dailies are no longer available http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15-10-beta-2/
<marco-parillo> BluesKaj: Can you get to here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/
<marco-parillo> I thought I ran a zsync just the other day
<marco-parillo> Oh, sorry, were you really asking for the daily that matched the Beta-2 image?
<BluesKaj> mparillo, yes the latest daily , I have bata image that's about a week old
<BluesKaj> beta even
<BluesKaj> looks like I have to do a fresh reinstall, plasma crashes before I get a login screen, getting the emergency screen only plus a lot of warnings about the plasma crashes 
<marco-parillo> It looks to me as if the latest daily is here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<marco-parillo> And yes, my upgrade seemed to do funny things on one of my laptops last night, but all seemed well after this morning's upgrades. The other laptop and the VM all seem happy. Maybe I had caught a strange case were some packages upgraded and others were not yet seeded.
<BluesKaj> marco-parillo, yes I'm downloading from the first url you posted since it has today's date
<BluesKaj> my laptop upgraded just fine yesterday without any graphics issues at all, but it uses intel graphics rather than nvidia like the desktop
<sitter> sebas: cheers. I uploaded a fix
<sebas> sitter: sweet, thanks!
<sebas> sitter: it's now synching email and seems to work otherwise
<sebas> I'll let you know if I run into problems later on
<sitter> ok
<sebas> I'm happy to have kmail again, also on this machine
<sebas> claws somehow doesn't fully support my workflows
<sebas> keyboard shortcuts, folder search etc. are all miles better in kmail
 * sitter wonders how kdepimlibs stable CI got borked
<sitter> 00:34:07.723 HEAD detached at packaging/kubuntu_unstable
<sitter> why that would do it
<sitter> >.<
<BluesKaj> ok, Wily seems to be behaving somewhat better, altho text entries and copy and pastes seem very slow, almost hesitant 
<BluesKaj> virtual desktop switching fast and clean, no artifacts like yesterday's upgrade 
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<soee> hiho
<soee> Riddell: new frameworks ready ?
<BluesKaj> oh no, I just got things straightened out 
 * claydoh just got a ~4 year old dell e6420, finally moves into this decade hardware-wise
 * claydoh is pleasantly surprised at how well nouveau runs on 15.10
<soee> :)
<claydoh> of course, installing the nvidia drivers removes any gui until I switch to the intel gpu lol
<BluesKaj> claydoh, Optimus ?
<BluesKaj> ok , time to run a few errands ..BBL
<soee> someone have installed frameworks 5.15?
<clivejo> anyone elses system very unstable today?
<soee> clivejo: yeah, i thught after framewrosk 5.15 install
<mamarley> clivejo: You don't by chance have the proposed repository enabled on Wily, do you?  Kernel 4.2.0-15 in there is busted.
<ovidiu-florin> http://youtu.be/qGkjB4gCGhw Join Us at Kubuntu Podcast #5
<soee> taksabar has hge lags when clicking n isons, krunner same. 
<soee> cpus gone mad an plasmashell also
<BluesKaj> proposed is always dangerous unles you install a specific package
 * mamarley has had proposed enabled for quite some time now without many major problems *knocks on wood*
<BluesKaj> mamarley, just comment it if you want to save it for future test packages, but want to remain safe from those that might break things
<soee> be warned: new frameworks make system less responsive and laggy!
<soee> also system eats a lot of cpu power
<soee> i moved back to 5.14 and system works sooth again
<clivejo> soee: has frameworks 5.15 hit the archive?
<soee> clivejo: i tested staging ppa
<yofel> not from what I see
<clivejo> my system is very unstable today
<soee> with 5.15 system was eatign a lot of cpu power one core all the tme ~70% other jumping gigh
<clivejo> I am getting popup windows but nothing in them
<soee> after revert all is normal and stable
 * BluesKaj takes a chance and installs 5.15 anyway
<clivejo> titled window manager
<soee> when i was clicking on and icon in taskbar it tooks more then one second to activate app
<clivejo> soee: is frameworks ready?
<BluesKaj> ok framework 5.15 installed ...rebooting
<soee> clivejo: they buld fine from what i see
<BluesKaj> no lag here with frameworks 5.15 installed
<soee> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<soee> yofel: what does this  (Newer version available) means here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=wily ?
<soee> what is this newer version ?
<yofel> aaaah
<yofel> dangit, Riddell uploaded 5.15 to wily a couple hours ago
<yofel> that's why the PPA says there is a newer version in the archive
<soee> yofel: so the ppa compares the version inside with what is in main archive ?
<yofel> yes
<soee> ah, cool. thank you
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how is docs.kubuntu.co.uk?
<clivejo> so 5.15 is in the archive?
<soee> clivejo: looks like
<clivejo> I think thats my problem!
<soee> but not yet in updates from what i see
<soee> BluesKaj: cpu usage is stable for you ? ow many cores ?
<BluesKaj> soee,  2cores , averaging about 15% each 
<BluesKaj> no lag atm 
<mparillo> How can I tell if I have 5.15?
<soee> hmm good for you, i need someone with more cores etc to test it
<BluesKaj> soee, haven't installed 5.15 on my laptop yet, but it's just an i3 intel cpu with 4 cores
<soee> mparillo: hmm good question
<soee> what wa steh podcastt link ?
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGkjB4gCGhw
<clivejo> soee: ^
<soee> clivejo: thank you
<BluesKaj> anyway I'm done for the day ..take care all
<Riddell> yofel: is that a bad thing?
<clivejo> anyone else have these "Warning - Window Manager <x> popup windows which are blank?
<yofel> well, soee seemed to have problems, but that seems to not happen for everyone
<marco-parillo> On Wily today, upgrading with apt, I got a key error. Upgrading with muon-update, I get The following pieces of software cannot be verified. WARNING: Installing unverified software represents a security risk, as the presence of unverifiable software can be a sign of tampering. Do you wish to continue?
<wgrant> marco-parillo: Can you pastebin the output of apt-get update? We deployed some archive changes 12 hours ago.
<marco-parillo> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net wily InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<wgrant> marco-parillo: Ah, that sounds unrelated. Looks like you've just added a PPA without adding its key.
<marco-parillo> Oh, yes. The staging-frameworks PPA
<clivejo> somethings badly wrong with my window manager :/
<clivejo> http://s2.postimg.org/swe8d32dz/window1.jpg
<clivejo> http://s12.postimg.org/42ky0gel8/window2.jpg
 * clivejo enables staging frameworks
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-08
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_qca-qt5/
<bshah> did purpose got version decremented or something?
<bshah> http://mobile.kci.pangea.pub:8080/job/vivid_unstable_purpose_pub/4/console
<sitter> Riddell: ^
<bshah> what I am confused is, this breaking publishing of ecm
<soee> yofel: are you able to run nvidia drivers ?
<Riddell> hmm.  deleting that old purpose
<yofel> soee: haven't had time to try it recently. I need to make a fresh install on a flash drive and see if it works there
<yofel> my last debugging attempt brought up like 4 or 5 different errors, which doesn't make sense
<soee> yofel: ok. it doesn;t work for me at all :/
<soee> the first thing is nvidia-prime can't switch profile using nvidia-settings
<soee> if we do it manually from cli, we end with black screen
<yofel> right, and that black screen is... somewhat random for me. I saw like 2 or 3 different X stack traces, then sometimes X and SDDM are running, but the screen is still black, and sometimes I SDDM crashed with bug 1497290
<ubottu> bug 1497290 in sddm (Ubuntu) "sddm-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1497290
<yofel> but I sometimes saw that even with the intel profile. Fixed by uninstalling nvidia completely
<soee> :/
<soee> intel works pretty nie for me here
<yofel> right, so it does most of the time for me, but then at some random reboot it starts failing too
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> it's been a bit of a battle getting a desktop again this morning, but I guess the new mesa packages that came down the pipe fixed that ?
<soee> no idea :)
<BluesKaj> anyway, it's working ok now
<BluesKaj> and kmix works again 
<soee> ;]
<sgclark> Riddell: did frameworks 5.15 get finished?
<Riddell> sgclark: for wily yes
<sgclark> ok great, I am going to backport that then
<Riddell> there's the usual faff with tests getting it into wily-release of course but nothing that's a problem
<sgclark> applications blocked by kdepim..
<sgclark> almost done with plasma backport but plasma-mediacenter now random failure on i386
<Riddell> oh?
<sgclark> I hope to have another call for testers my tonight though
<Riddell> excellent :)
<Riddell> did frameworks 4.14 backport get into kubuntu-ppa/backports ?
<sgclark> yeah dependencies will not be installed /shrug
<sgclark> huh?
<sgclark> 4.14?
<Riddell> 5.14
<Riddell> frameworks
<sgclark> ahh no, there were issues found in testing, which is why I was going to try 5.15 since it had to be done anyway
<Riddell> sgclark: do you know which issues?
<sgclark> desktop won't start
<sgclark> which is pretty significant
<Riddell> mm that would get annoying
<Riddell> could well be kservice which is fixed in 5.15
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> it's been problematic that one
<BluesKaj> yeah, I had to use the VT to install the latest upgrades this morning and some mesa packages got installed , then I was able to get a desktop after rebooting
<BluesKaj> opengl problems with nvida maybe because my laptop with intel graphics is fine so far
<sgclark> yeah nvidia seems to be a big problem :(
<BluesKaj> sgclark, well, it seems ok now after the mesa upgrade 
<soee> nvidia doesn't work
<soee> on my laptop intel + nvidia at least
<BluesKaj> soee, optimus ?
<soee> yes
<BluesKaj> using nvidia-prime?
<soee> i think firt search after reboot/login maks kruner crash
<soee> *first
<soee> yofel: have you seen this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1501041 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1501041 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "No visible display in ubuntu session when using nvidia drivers via nvidia-prime until screen goes to sleep, then waked up" [Critical,Triaged]
<yofel> no
<yofel> but yes, now that they mention it, my screen did actually power down (and even switching vts doesn't wake it up since nvidia tells intel to not manage the backlight)
<yofel> except that in my case, forcing the display to wake up only shows me a blank screen
<yofel> hm, or maybe all I did was force the backlight on, not the display output
<yofel> I need to try some of those workarounds when I get home
<sgclark> !testers
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<sgclark> plasma for vivid is ready for testing in staging-plasma
<Riddell> awooga
<clivejo> this is crazy
<sgclark> ?
<clivejo> my cut and paste is broken, keep getting window manager warnings
<clivejo> whole system feels very unstable
<sgclark> what build?
<clivejo> wily with proposed enabled
<sgclark> hmm yeah that can get very unstable heh
<sgclark> I stopped using that for that very reason
<clivejo> http://s12.postimg.org/42ky0gel8/window2.jpg
<clivejo> Riddell: how did you generate those symbols?
<clivejo> everytime I run pbuilder Im getting errors 
<Riddell> clivejo: for what? usually for generating symbols I just build it locally on my own machine or in a chroot, no pbuilder
<prth> hi Riddell, just saw your KDE SoK post \o/
<sgclark> Riddell: or anyone get the akonadi patch in for trusty?
<sgclark> yofel: ^
<BluesKaj> it's one of the first apps I disable, wish it was uninstallable without removing the whole desktop, most home users don't need it 
<yofel> sgclark: no, just got home, go ahead if you want to take care of it
<sgclark> ok will do
<soee> there was some updates to apps 15.08 packages, what it was ?
<sgclark> dunno, but I just rebooted after and only console, no X at all
<soee> this was something common for kontact, kmail etc. 
<sgclark> ahh. dunno  what killed my laptop then
<soee> i had this for update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12717489/
<soee> but after logout/login all is fine
<soee> lets test Akregator if it still breaks
<soee> nah ... crashes
<stefan__> hi guys
<stefan__> i'm blocked by https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351814 - i.e., can't download emails
<ubottu> KDE bug 351814 in IMAP resource "Kmail 15.08 will not sync Outlook365 IMAP Folders" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<stefan__> do you thin it would be possible to include http://commits.kde.org/kdepim-runtime/813e4dfdcf30bed34397fa578d0d1ae0e61ea625 in wily?
<Riddell> sgclark: no I've not looked at it I'm afraid
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-09
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sgclark> good evening
<soee> goor morning :)
<lordievader> Hey soee, sgclark 
<lordievader> How are you both doing?
<sgclark> trying to finsh backports but falling asleep haha
<lordievader> Perhaps it is a better idea to continue tommorow?
<lordievader> Falling asleep at the keyboard ain't a good thing.
<sgclark> that will be the certain outcome yes
<sgclark> Riddell: yofel: or anyone interested https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/5485548/+listing-archive-extra needs review. It is for trusty to add an upstream patch and I went ahead and made the the last release while I was at it.
<sgclark> akonadi
<vip> hi ho
<sgclark> hiyas
<soee> someone is using Kmail in 15.10 ?
<yofel> me
<zokiDimovski> I am too. 
<soee> yofel, zokiDimovski any problems with it or is it stable enough to be used as primary mail client ?
<yofel> WFM as my primary client, even the random akonadi hangups seem to be gone in wily. I still have Thunderbird installed as fallback though - just in case
<zokiDimovski> I just got "akonadi resource" crash.
<yofel> SIGH
<zokiDimovski> yofel: do you have problem with icon on kmail after you invoke it from systray?
<zokiDimovski> soee: well I took the risk and put 15.10 on my production machine. and it's stabel enough. don't have any problem with sending/recieving.
<soee> zokiDimovski: 15.10 works pretty fine for me to - i have it on 2 machines. Im just curious about Kmail
<soee> can i timport accounts from thunderbird ?
<soee> *can it
<zokiDimovski> soee: the only problem I have now is that "akonadi resource" is crashing. The icon after I open the app from systray. and maybe some other stuff.
<zokiDimovski> soee: don't know if you can import account. but you can import the messages.
<zokiDimovski> soee: I've never used thunderbird though, as my primary email client. Kmail was always my choice.
<yofel> I don't use the systray icon. If I start kmail normally the icon works fine. But I think the message windows have no icon
<zokiDimovski> yofel: yes, the icon is still there if I use kmail from task manager all is good. but after I put it in systray and the open it, the icon is gone.
<yofel> Please file a bug then, I have no idea what's responsible for assigning the right icon there
<zokiDimovski> I will. I'm reading now to get to know my self with the procedure.
<zokiDimovski> yofel: I've upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10. I would like to test this on new installation, just to see if I have the same problem there.
<zokiDimovski> soee: you said 15.10 is working fine on you two machines. I'm waiting a lot for the desktop to start. This was not the case on 15.04. Even on ssd, is very very slow.
<soee> the loading screen afer sddm or when booting 
<soee> ?
<zokiDimovski> the loading screen after sddm. 
<soee> yes it is longer a lot
<soee> but thi is due to Plasma 5 changes i think
<zokiDimovski> this morning the desktop didn't started after the updates. I had to restart sddm and then it started. Don't know why is this happening, but everyday I'm testing this and the last 3 3-4 days, always happens.
<soee> zokiDimovski: it doesnt start for me only if i use nvidia profile on my optimus tech laptop
<soee> with intel it works fine
<soee> ok, kmail configured ... lets see how it works 
<soee> kmail sends notifications to systray when i close client ?
<yofel> it should by default, you need to check "switch offline on kmail shutdown" in the resource retrieval options if you don't want that
<soee> yofel: i want, but atm. i have notification message only
<soee> no systray entry
<yofel> oh the tray icon, That's Settings>Appearance>System Tray
<soee> yes just found it :) thank you
<soee> we need some nicer icon for the systray imo, i'll post request for breeze theme
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<soee> yofel: is there some option to mark message as read when i open it ? 
<yofel> soee: Settings>Misc>Folders>Mark selected message as read after 0sec
<yofel> then disable the message preview
<yofel> or not if you use it
<soee> yofel: yes, thank you. Kmail works great so far
<soee> 5 accounts configured 
<soee> setting icons size for menubar in Kmail to 256x256 is cool :)
<clivejo> anyone know why Telegram Desktop doesnt have a Taskbar icon?
<clivejo> yet it does have a system tray icon :/
<soee> there never was taskabr linke i other apps for Telegram
<clivejo> can I make one?
<popey> hello.. seems something amiss with kdenlive in wily.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenlive/+bug/1504526
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1504526 in kdenlive (Ubuntu) "Could not start process Cannot talk to klauncher: "The name org.kde.klauncher5 was not provided by any .service files"" [Undecided,New]
<dracnoc> Hi. Using kub1510b2 - has anyone else come up against a random freeze in muon discover? Works normally for me installing a new app, but afterwards becomes unresponsive. Clicking X brings up the unresponsive/terminate application window.
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: what's the difference between apt update and apt-get update?
<soee> dracnoc: sorry, never used discover :/
<soee> i pefere old muon :)
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: using different frontends
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: I'm not sure I understand
<sitter> man apt
<BluesKaj> discover doesn't cover all packages in my experience, good old muon does 
<sitter> popey: only happens when opening a file dialog?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: That is the difference between a software center and a package manager.
<popey> sitter: I haven't got much further in to find out, because without clips I can't really do much
<sitter> true true
<sitter> popey: please try to install kinit and restart kdenlive
<sitter> see if that fixes it
<popey> ok
<popey> sitter: yes, i now see files in the file dialog
<popey> sitter: thank you :)
<sitter> fix uploaded
<soee> uh new mesa updates
<soee> someone used this email client https://nylas.com/N1/ ?
<soee> https://www.calligra.org/news/calligra-2-9-8-released/
<Riddell> clivejo: your favourite package has a new version ^^ !
<clivejo> Riddell: yippeee
<Riddell> sgclark: any luck getting testers?
<howlymowly> hi everyone ...  short question:  in kubuntu 15.10 newest updates I am trying to add a printer  but it just doesn't work?  it wont show up in the list of printers I have?
<soee> howlymowly: it doesnt show on  the list when you click to add new printer ?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, testers for ?
<Riddell> howlymowly: maybe you don't have all the drivers installed
<Riddell> BluesKaj: what what?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: oh sgclark made packages for plasma for vivid and an update to kdepim for trusty
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ok, no vivid install here, and I don't use pim on trusty 
<yofel> I can try it here later
<soee> clivejo: i'm ready to test new Calligra if you package it
<yofel> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<yofel>   kubuntu-desktop kwin kwin-addons kwin-common kwin-x11
<yofel> hm...
<clivejo> thats not good
<soee> yofel: on Trusty ?
<yofel> vivid with staging-plasma
<soee> ah, ok
<yofel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12724029/
<yofel> looks like frameworks hasn't been published yet
 * yofel waits
<Riddell> hmm, applications 15.08.2
<Riddell> this might be worth it for kdepim fixes
<sgclark> yeah I cant get pim to build on vivid
<sgclark> frameworks are still being worked on. I was up too late working on them.
<sgclark> oh the trusty fix was akonadi not kdepim
<marco-parillo> Did I just see KDE Frameworks 5.15 fly by on a Wily upgrade?
<yofel> likely
<Riddell> fly like a bird on the wind
<Riddell> testing welcomed
<marco-parillo> Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a bannana. I pretty much use Wily all the time so if major breakage occurs, I will shout. And I may try to post something on the Wire and on G+
<Riddell> marco-parillo: not yet, wait for upstream to announce it first
<Riddell> which is due tomorrow
<marco-parillo> OK. I think I made that mistake on Plasma 5.4.2, and Phornix caught me.
<sgclark> Riddell: someone taking applications?
<Riddell> sgclark: not yet, feel free to if you want but you already have backports on the go so as ever don't overload yourself
<sgclark> well, pim will not build on vivid so I hope that it will cure my ail. kf5 is just a matter of hitting the rebuild script. so I will claim applications.
<Riddell> go for it :)
<sgclark> cool will do
<Rick_Timmis> Got some good results with Wily Beta1 today..
<Rick_Timmis> All installed 600+ updates, configured and looking good
<Rick_Timmis> I'll run it as the main daily workstation at the office next week..
<Rick_Timmis> Looking very shiny :-)
<BluesKaj> seems so today Rick_Timmis, had a few probs 2 days ago ..no desktop, but all is well for the time being
<Rick_Timmis> Hmm, well the daily grind might show up some issues next week, but I hope not it looking gorgeous and I just order a shinny new SSD to install it on
<yofel> so, 5.15 update went well, except that it killed kinit
<BluesKaj> yeah, I'll be looking for ssd sales at the end of the month 
<BluesKaj> yofel, so is that why I couldn't get a desktop a couple of days back
<BluesKaj> ?
<yofel> probably not, at least nothing like that happened to me
<yofel> hm, plasma just froze..
<BluesKaj> the splash screen wouldn't finish then I had no screen at all
<yofel> if you still had a mouse, I saw something like that when plasma for some reason didn't remove a lockfile from the previous session
<yofel> took a while to figure out what was wrong...
<yofel> plasma needs to learn how to communicate problems better :/
<BluesKaj> I managed to get the desktop once a few mesa apps were upgraded so i assumed it was OpenGL or some such that wasn't rendering
<yofel> that turned out to be a broken NFS mount, lovely how that can freeze half of the system
<sgclark> valorie: ping
<sgclark> ouch
<lordievader> yofel: Yeah, if plasma wants something from a broken NFS mount it will just hang...
<yofel> so, gave nvidia another try, without luck. Not sure how those guys on the lp bug were able to login at all. Maybe lightdm isn't as easy to break as sddm
<yofel> or maybe I couldn't figure out how to login with sddm without seeing anything
<yofel> switched to lightdm, obviously managed to do an invisible login, and suddenly I have a working nvidia session o.O
<BluesKaj> yofel, I had to login the VT then enable sddm, but that was after the mesa upgrades and then I was able to login with sddm
<yofel> nah, intel+mesa works fine here, this is just about nvidia optimus
<yofel> but I did notice that the login takes a bit longer than normal... at least judging from how long the splash screen stays up
<BluesKaj> yofel, well, nvidia here so mesa was the problem for me 
<claydoh> yofel, I got nvidia working (optimus) by enabling autologin on sddm, lol.
<claydoh> some talk of scripting a screen bla ning/unblanking somewhere, but I didn't need that
<claydoh> this is 15.10 and nvidia-352
<yofel> yeah, that would work too - after all I just had to figure out how to login somehow
<yofel> maybe I'll do the same
<valorie> sgclark: here for another half-hour or so
<valorie> what's up?
<sgclark> valorie: I am going to seagl thingy and just wondering if your around that weekend
<valorie> which weekend?
<valorie> I've lost track
<sgclark> 24th
<valorie> oh, next weekend?
<valorie> himm
<valorie> I mean, hmmm
<valorie> are you coming up by train?
<sgclark> yes
<valorie> 2 weeks, not next week, silly Valorie
<sgclark> right 2 weeks
<valorie> Friday night, or Sat. morning?
<sgclark> sorry just found out about it
<sgclark> have not got tickets yet, wanted to reach out to you first
<valorie> no problem, I'm on their mail list, but have been ignorning mail
<valorie> I can pick you up either time
<valorie> it's a nice lil conf
<valorie> Deb Richardson is awesome and fantastic and you should totally meet her
<sgclark> I guess we are teaming up with washinton loco, I am the only one there for oregon..
<valorie> someone is doing a table?
<valorie> woah
<valorie> am I out of the loop or what
<sgclark> yeah both our loco one table I think
<valorie> that is wonderful and cool
<valorie> as I recall last year I tried to get a room for us on Sat. night but that didn't materialize
<valorie> it's an hour drive, but doable
<valorie> from here, I mean
<sgclark> I can get funding for a room if that is easier
<sgclark> Walter is taking care of all the logistics as he cannot come
<sgclark> will have ubuntu swag, would be nice to have some kubuntu swag but I am beyond broke
<valorie> if you get funding for a room, I can provide the car and meals
<sgclark> deal and thanks!
<valorie> I've got DVDs left from the lfnw
<valorie> I'll bring those and whatever else I can dig up
<valorie> if you don't get funding for a room, we'll just drive more
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> my car is a hybrid; easy on gas
<sgclark> :)
<sgclark> should be able to
<sgclark> will let you know. Look forward to seeing you!
<sgclark> applications 15.08.2 running, off to the store bbl
<sgclark> ahoneybun: did you do something with DVD covers? that would be nice 
<valorie> see y'all on Sunday
<sgclark> kk have a good weekend
<valorie> he has some we could print out, I guess?
<valorie> might be fun
<sgclark> yeah that would be great I think
<ahoneybun> I have the cover and back done
<ahoneybun> need to grab the source files from ovidiu-florin's server I think
<ahoneybun> sgclark: valorie ^
<ahoneybun> sgclark: you could also make the booklet andrea and I are making
<ahoneybun> something like this maybe: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/c5/58/2d/c5582d18b6215f8ee77f35e35e842959.jpg
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: source files of what?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: the dvd
<ovidiu-florin> do you need the server URL again?
<ahoneybun> I don't even have the software installed anyway
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: do you have a kde identty?
<ahoneybun> yep
<ovidiu-florin> you can use share.kde.org
<ahoneybun> the login button does not work
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-10
<ahoneybun> mparillo: can you put Kubuntu Podcast #5 on Kubuntu Wire?
<sgclark> oh my
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<ovidiu-florin> what's the difference between weekly stable and weekly unstable?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, one is newer than the other I think, newer being the unstable 
<clivejo> Comment on Kubuntu Wire - http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=412
<soee> BluesKaj: do you have Plasma 5.4 machine connected with hdmi to tv maybe ?
<BluesKaj> soee,yes, but on 14.04 atm
<soee> uhm, i want someone to confirm this: [12:45] <soee> guys is this bug that when we connect TV through HDMI to laptop, TV screens is displayed and laptop's disabled. I have to look at TV screen, open system settings, enable laptop's screen, unify both and then all works as it should.
<BluesKaj> soee, give me 5 mins and I'll connect my laptop to my tv via hdmi to see what happens
<soee> BluesKaj: cool, thank you
<clivejo> soee: Im having problems with my internet at the moment, so I doubt Ill be packaging calligra or anything big any time soon
<soee> clivejo: sure thing, just call me when you have something to test
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: that description is not clear
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, sorry i took so long, was searching for the hdmi cable ..now what settings do you want me to check?
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: no settings
<ovidiu-florin> I just wanted to know what's the difference between stable and unstable CI
<BluesKaj> sorry ovidiu-florin , not sure
<BluesKaj> soee, got the hdmi laptop to my tv , what  settings are we checking?
<yofel> soee: that shouldn't happen. The expected behavior is that the TV is attached to the right of the laptop screen
<yofel> (WFM using my DisplayPort)
<BluesKaj> my hdmi to tv display is mucked up thr tv ceates ahuge image that is past the edges, ..hopeles here
<soee> yofel: so this would be bug ?
<soee> i had no such problem in previous Plasma version 
<yofel> IMO yes, unless that's some BIOS seetting of yours
<soee> i dourb it is BIOS fault as before i had no such issue
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-11
<DalekSec> My goodness.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> http://news.softpedia.com/news/mesa-11-0-3-fixes-the-kde-weston-regression-includes-a-healthy-amount-of-bugfixes-494278.shtml
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<soee> beeing a bit annoying on #plasma about color picker has teh results http://blog.broulik.de/2015/10/polish-polish-polish-5-5-edition/ :D
<valorie> hi all, back from the internet-less cabin
<clivejo> lots of email to catch up on then !
<sgclark> hey
<clivejo> hi sgclark
<valorie> irc first, then telegram, then email
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-10
<clivejo> really not impressed!
<clivejo> it was working a month or so ago
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> clivejo does dragon player work for you?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I think it would be good if you decided on a final date for your membership meeting. ;)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: thank you captain obvious :P I was planning on closing the poll and setting later it. was just waiting the weekend out 
<acheronuk> skipped: kde-runtime (0, 9, 0)
<acheronuk>     got: 182+0: a-34:a-20:a-20:i-25:p-20:p-20:s-43
<acheronuk>     * amd64: calligra-dbg, kdewebdev-dbg, libkdegames6abi1-dbg, libkipi-dbg, libkmahjongglib4-dbg, libksane-dbg
<jimarvan> good morning peeps :)
<CRogers> mornin. :)
<acheronuk> morning all :D
 * acheronuk caffinates
 * CRogers does too.
<CRogers> acheronuk, what's your method?
<acheronuk> a cafetiere with probably more spoons of coffee in it than is really healthy!
<CRogers> Nice
<CRogers> I've discovered the joys of Nespresso pod coffee.
<CRogers> and I load mine up with a custom blend of coco powder and demerara sugar.
<jimarvan> hey :D
<jimarvan> talking about coffee? :D
<CRogers> Yup.
<jimarvan> sorry guys I am a tea person
<CRogers> Best poison in the world, imho
<jimarvan> mountain tea barbarian
<CRogers> Nothing wrong with that.
<jimarvan> or as it called in greek
<jimarvan> Sideritis: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sideritis
<CRogers> Some of me personal heros drink tea.
<jimarvan> (iron tea)
<jimarvan> hehe
<CRogers> Nice. Sounds very manly.
<CRogers> Makes me want to grunt, and spit, and throw leather orbs around.
<CRogers> And then spears.
<CRogers> lots and lots... of spears.
<CRogers> Though I suppose it's just as womanly. Maybe with less spitting.
<jimarvan> xD
<jimarvan> I think you need a zip of a coffee
<CRogers> Or less coffee? lol
<CRogers> Do you know Martin?
<CRogers> Aka doctormo?
<CRogers> Big big tea fan.
<CRogers> as you can see from this photo: https://inkscape.org/en/~doctormo/%E2%98%85inkscape-hackfest-2016-group-photo
<CRogers> It goes very well with the bowler hat.
<CRogers> Coffee would not have the same effect.
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> wow
<jimarvan> absolutely agree
<CRogers> I think, even if you put coffee in his cup, it would be earl grey by the time he lifted to drink it.
<CRogers> One thing I like about coffee though, is you get cool machinery to make it.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: lol ok
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: tis done now :)
<santa_> clivejo: ping
<tsimonq2> santa_, clivejo, acheronuk: I'll get whatever CVE work that's left done tonight
<santa_> I don't have much time to deal with those, so whatever you do, you have my blessing
<tsimonq2> santa_: ok cool :)
<acheronuk> santa_: I think clive is a bit busy at the moment. you have a stopgap route to sort calligra?
<santa_> acheronuk: yeah, at the same time we speak I'm checking its status to discuss this with the release team
<acheronuk> if it's still broken by the end of today, that won't be much change :P
<santa_> I don't think so
<jimarvan> ΗΕΥΥΥΥ 
<jimarvan> whasup? :)
<jimarvan> how is the release going? :D
<tsimonq2> jimarvan: slow but steady
<santa_> we will end it in a photo finish fashion
<tsimonq2> sitter: ping
<tsimonq2> +1 santa_ 
<santa_> not slow really
<tsimonq2> well it *was* slow
<mparillo> 59 packages to be upgraded from last night: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23302705/
<tsimonq2> oooOOOooo
<jimarvan> hehe 
<santa_> nah, given the time you have to spend to fix the issues it wasn't slow at all
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> omg you gusy are awesome
<jimarvan> *guys
<jimarvan> and gusy :P
<tsimonq2> I saw the pidgin thing go through
<santa_> mparillo: that should porvide you the kdepim as in apps 16.04.3
<jimarvan> we need to start considering removing amarok
<jimarvan> and using vlc instead
<jimarvan> since it is support by qt
<tsimonq2> then Santa Claus came to town and brought presents :P
<jimarvan> have to check KDE if they are including it as a KDE project
<jimarvan> I am curious
<jimarvan> we need an awesome media player! (although I loved amarok...)
<tsimonq2> jimarvan: remind us after release ;0
<tsimonq2> *;)
<tsimonq2> ok I'm off o/
<BluesKaj_> howdy folks
<sitter> tsimonq2: sup?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Help fix KCI? :P
<clivejo> it needs the slaves setup again
<clivejo> on scaleway and linode
<clivejo> sitter, do you know how the custom layout was achieved? ie the blue build button etc
<sitter> blue build button?
<sitter> ah, probably theme
<sitter> clivejo: https://github.com/kevinburke/doony
<acheronuk> sitter: when viewing jobs, there used to be a rectangular "Build now" button about there --> http://i.imgur.com/JZRZcNw.png
<acheronuk> aha. there we go in that theme :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: did you find the keys?
<soee> http://www.softpedia.com/blog/microsoft-releases-skype-for-linux-1-10-with-video-call-support-509131.shtml
<jimarvan> video call support?
<jimarvan> soee: what the hell is going on in microsoft? why do they even bother? LOL
<soee> most likely they want some spywere inlinux :D
<jimarvan> haha
<jimarvan> well I went to download new skype but it is still the old 12.04 version 4.34 something
<jimarvan> *ubuntu 12.04
<jimarvan> I am hearing rumours about World of Warcraft that they are going to release a linux client soon...
<jimarvan> that would be so awesome if they do that
<jimarvan> windows is going down! :P
<jimarvan> http://eu.battle.net/forums/en/wow/topic/17612943764
<jimarvan> for those gamers interested :D
<jimarvan> its a godly time to become a linux developer
<soee> i do not play addictive games
<soee> they are time and life killers
<soee> jimarvan: the valid link https://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Skype-for-Linux-Alpha-and-calling-on-Chrome-amp-Chromebooks/td-p/4434299
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> ah ok
<jimarvan> thanks soee
<clivejo> I believe Philip is the only one can retrieve those keys, he said there might be a copy of them on the slaves
<clivejo> tsimonq2: your patch for messagelib
<clivejo> Thanks for these. Just a warning that the messagelib patch breaks BIC, so 
<clivejo> at least mailcommon, kdepim and kdepim-addons need to be rebuilt against 
<clivejo> the patched messagelib.
<jimarvan> god I LOVE Kubuntu
<jimarvan> an old Epson photo 950 could not make it work on Windows
<jimarvan> told my boss forget about Windows and use it on your Kubuntu laptop. I bet 50 GBP it would work
<jimarvan> and it did :P
<soee> yuo will love even more when Plasma 5.8 will land in it
<jimarvan> woohoo! :D
<clivejo> cant see that happening any time soon with the state KCI is in
<acheronuk> nope
<soee> what happend to kci ?
<acheronuk> sitter killed it by accident, wiping /var/lib/jenkins and vital parts of our config
<kfunk> lol
<acheronuk> kfunk: it may be funny in 6 months :P
<acheronuk> soee: at the moment KCI is just sitting there, unable to do anything useful
<BluesKaj_> oops!
<CRogers> Yea, our company Laser printer came with an Ubuntu test-sheet in it. lol
<CRogers> Made me soooo happy. lol
<acheronuk> BluesKaj_: yep, but it wasn't 'oops' that popped to my lips when I saw what had happened
<BluesKaj_> acheronuk, I suppose not, but i was just making light of a serious ¨thing"
<clivejo> nor mine
<mamarley> Lots of curse words? :p
<acheronuk> more than I can count
<mamarley> Yeah, that sucks.  I hope you are able to get it back up and running again.  Taking a backup might also be a good idea.
 * acheronuk wanders off to find a handy brick wall to bash head on
<BluesKaj_> Ive made mistakes serious enough to take a time out for a day or 2 to settle myself ....familiar with the frustration
<BluesKaj_> thankfully i have other diversions 
<clivejo> maybe take a few days off, until Friday ?
<acheronuk> me? I'm just having a random grumpy moment :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> clivejo: huh?
<acheronuk> hehe. new kernel going in just before they spin the isos. 
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Holy Jesus
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Why do they do that?!?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Looks like the kernel team is having a testing party? :P
<santa_> "He who is without sin can cast the first stone"
<santa_> we are pushing our stuff in the last moment too (unfortunately)
<acheronuk> true. but that will only bork our iso if it goes wrong.
<blaze> I'm using 4.8 for more than a week somehow, proposed not enabled
<blaze> still wondering how this happened
<ScottK> clivejo: Need anything uploaded?
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Not sure, bit busy with other stuff today
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> no change rebuilds: kjots and zanshin were these done?
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes, done
<clivejo> ah cool
<clivejo> any news on calligra?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I see a critical bug in Debian...
<acheronuk> clivejo: think the plan was to demote the current calligra to proposed so it doesn't mess up the release, and at the same time work on a fixed update that may go in, but may end up being an update after release
<acheronuk> santa_: that is the gist, yes? ^^
<santa_> yes
<santa_> reboot, brb
<clivejo> has anyone tested kdeconnect in my PPA?
<clivejo> will the real sick_rimmit please stand up
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you use KDE Connect?
<acheronuk> I have occasionally tried it, but usually give up on it after a short while for being too buggy or a pain
 * sick_rimmit stands up
<clivejo> ScottK: can I release kdeconnect 1.0.1 as a SRU into xenial?
<ScottK> I think the rule is that you can.
<clivejo> 1.0 needed an updated QT, but 1.0.1 fixes that
<ScottK> If it's not on the ISO, we can still upload it if you want.  Worst case the release team says no and it gets accepted for SRU after release.
<ScottK> So is 1.0 broken in Xenial?
<clivejo> just wont build
<ScottK> Oh.
<clivejo> !info kdeconnect-plasma xenial
<ScottK> Update from 0.8 to 1.0X is too much for an SRU.
<ubottu> kdeconnect-plasma (source: kdeconnect-plasma): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9+git20160315-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 354 kB, installed size 1641 kB
<ScottK> (thought 1.0 was in for some reason).
<clivejo> no, I havent uploaded because Im unsure how to deal with the naming
<ScottK> I'd get it into Z and then use ubuntu-backports
<ScottK> Leave it for Z.
<clivejo> but for me its a very important part of plasma
<ScottK> Sure, but a major version upgrade now seem too late.
<ScottK> Getting it so people can install from backports should be enough.
<ScottK> I can help with that.
<clivejo> !info kdeconnect-plasma yakkety
<ubottu> kdeconnect-plasma (source: kdeconnect-plasma): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9+git20160315-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 354 kB, installed size 1641 kB
<clivejo> so a 1.0.1 release would not make it over a 0.9+git?
<ScottK> Depends on how much change there is.
<ScottK> I was looking at the wrong package: kdeconnect.
<ScottK> BTW, should that one be removed?
<clivejo> yeah, its confusing
<clivejo> in kubuntu, the kf5 port was called kdeconnect-plasma
<ScottK> If it's git snapshot to final release, I'd upload it and see what the rt says.
<clivejo> Riddell spoke to upstream and they indicated they would use this name
<ScottK> So should kdeconnect go?
<clivejo> but they didnt and debian started releasing kf5 port uisng the old source package name
<ScottK> Ah.
<clivejo> we decided we should follow debian on it 
<ScottK> Sounds good.
<clivejo> but Im not sure how to go about it
<clivejo> so its never happened
<Riddell> neon also uses "kdeconnect" for source and binary name now
<clivejo> ah thank Jon
<clivejo> we should deffo follow
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdeconnect-kde
<clivejo> 1.0 was the first stable release
<clivejo> but needed Qt 5.6
<ScottK> Are either on the ISO?
<clivejo> I believe the 1.0.1 release was to build on older Qt
<clivejo> Ive been building the releases myself and using them on my own yakkety install
<ScottK> If so, then I'd do nothing until "Z"
<clivejo> making them available via my PPA
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you know if kdeconnect or kdeconnect-plasma are on the ISO?
<acheronuk> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/yakkety-desktop-amd64.manifest
<acheronuk> kdeconnect	0.8-0ubuntu5
<acheronuk> kdeconnect-plasma	0.9+git20160315-0ubuntu1
<ahoneybun> yep
<acheronuk> BOTH!
<ahoneybun> why do we have 2?
<clivejo> problem is that I dont think those versions work any more
<acheronuk> is one a dummy?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: read above! ^^
<clivejo> kdeconnect-plasma was intended to be the kf5 port
<ahoneybun> sorry kinda boucing around clivejo
<ScottK> acheronuk: no. Both are real.
<acheronuk> :/
<clivejo> but going forward we need to drop kdeconnect-plasma and go back to kdeconnect 
<ahoneybun> valorie: wxl and I have been approved for SeaGL
<ScottK> clivejo: since it impacts the ISO, but doesn't affect basic install or functioning, I think you shouldn't do anything now.
<clivejo> ScottK: ok
<clivejo> but Im nearly sure it wont work, out of the box so to speak
<acheronuk> clivejo: debian seems to be kdeconnect in unstable, so yes
<ScottK> I noticed the Debian package is out of date and that lisandro uploaded it last time.
<clivejo> there was a big update to do with encryption supported 
<ScottK> Someone might work with him in the meantime to update Debian so that when "Z" starts you can sync kdeconnect and rm the other one.
<clivejo> so if you have newest app on Android, which is most likely, it wont work with the old package on Kubuntu
<ScottK> Once that's done, you can get 1.0.1 into Yakkety and Xenial backports.
<ahoneybun> KDE Connect still works here
<clivejo> ahoneybun: what version you got installed?
<ahoneybun> same as acheronuk posted
<clivejo> you sure?
<ahoneybun> just sent an image from my phone to my laptop
<clivejo> I mean are you sure its to one in yakkety archive?
<ahoneybun> test
<ahoneybun> yea I have the same as the ISO has
<ahoneybun> no PPA
 * acheronuk adds ppa:clivejo/kdeconnect-kde
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23304545/
<ahoneybun> clivejo: ^
<ahoneybun> just use the remote control too 
<ahoneybun> little laggy but works
<ahoneybun> that :test" was using the phones keyboard
<clivejo> ok cool
<clivejo> acheronuk: should be able to reply to SMS using 1.0.1
<acheronuk> won't even pair at the moment
<clivejo> have you ever got it to work ? :P
<clivejo> might be your network or firewall
<acheronuk> Not since I reinstalled this machine on the SSD
<acheronuk> logged out and back in again, and no joy
<ScottK> I'd recommend focusing on getting the ISO images tested and worry about kdeconnect on Friday.
<ahoneybun> oh reply to SMS!
<valorie> ahoneybun: awesome! 
<valorie> sgclark: have you heard back about funding for SeaGL?
<ahoneybun> yes in deed
<valorie> ScottK: have they respun the ISOs already?
<valorie> last I heard they were processing in the new kernel
<ScottK> I don't know.
<ScottK> Regardless, I think it's too late to mess with kdeconnect this cycle.
<sgclark> valorie: seems I forgot to even submit one.
<mparillo> valorie: The ISOs have not appeared here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/368/builds and maybe half an hour ago, my YY was up-to-date so the new kernels have not hit the YY archive I was hitting.
<valorie> sgclark: are you still going to do that?
<valorie> I think there is still time, and plane tickets shouldn't be that expensive
<valorie> if you still want to come
<acheronuk> from #ubuntu-release.....
<acheronuk> [17:13]  <infinity> Attention release team: There's a new kernel (and matching d-i) making its way through the pipes, so have a look at excuses and queues and see of there are other thing we should be fixing and/or slipping in for the inevitable respin later today.
<sgclark> yeah I recall doing all the research but failed at execution. Will try to do it today
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> !info skrooge
<ubottu> skrooge (source: skrooge): personal finance manager for KDE. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-2build1 (yakkety), package size 1626 kB, installed size 8139 kB
<valorie> wow, much more up-to-date is available here, from the developer of skrooge: https://launchpad.net/~s-mankowski/+archive/ubuntu/backport-kf5
<sgclark> valorie: just submitted request. cross your fingers.
<valorie> X
<valorie> :-)
<kfunk> just upgraded my kdepim stack (16.10). kdepim-addons did not get pulled in. known issue? without kdepim-addons the message header won't be shown (major issue IMO)
<kfunk> just FYI
<ahoneybun> oh no a new d-i
<ahoneybun> ...
<acheronuk> reverse-depends kdepim-addons
<acheronuk> Reverse-Recommends
<acheronuk> ==================
<acheronuk> * kdepim
<acheronuk> * kmail
<kfunk> recommends is not enough here, correct?
<kfunk> you'll just get the message body in the message view, without it.
<kfunk> no headers.
<acheronuk> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=826746
<ubottu> Debian bug 826746 in kdepim "kdepim: dependency to kdepim-addons" [Important,Fixed]
<acheronuk> I got kdepim-addons so that recommends was enough in my case
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23304999/
<ahoneybun> speaking of kmail acheronuk
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: is that from a system just installed from the iso the other day, or an older system upgrading?
<acheronuk> my VM here did not see that, nor has my YY PC
<valorie> wxl, ahoneybun, sgclark: https://osem.seagl.org/conference/seagl2016/register
<acheronuk> anyone tried installing an up to date Xenial box/VM, and then doing an upgrade on it to YY?
<acheronuk> from release....
<acheronuk> [22:15] <infinity> Okay, I have to run off to family dinner soon.  Will be back later to garden excuses, migrate what I can, britney block the world, and spin new images.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Upgrading
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Just did a apt -f install to fix
<acheronuk> where we got PIM updated in dribs and drabs depending on what we could get to migrate, I'm not sure if what you got is just an artefact of that and would not be seen on a clean upgrade done all at once, or if it is something many people will hit
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I've not rebooted or tried kmail yet
<sgclark> valorie: registered
<valorie> :-)
<sgclark> valorie: if I fly in the night before can I stay @ your place?
<valorie> Wed, or Thur?
<valorie> I have the hotel for Thursday
<valorie> if you come Wed., of course
<sgclark> ok thx, will let you know whatt I end up with.
<valorie> on Thur, you can just take the lil train from the airport to downtown
<valorie> and a bus up to the hotel
<valorie> I think the lil train goes to the tunnel under seattle rather then the train station you know from Amtrack
<valorie> ooo, it goes to Capitol Hill!
<valorie> http://www.soundtransit.org/Schedules/Link-light-rail
<valorie> looks like the streetcar takes you straight from the station to the hotel
<valorie> or a 1/2 mile walk
<valorie> wxl, ahoneybun ^^^
<ahoneybun> looks cool
<acheronuk> trying xenial to yakkety upgrade in a VM......
 * acheronuk wanders off as that will take a while
<clivejo> how would I get the LP private keys for kubuntu-ci ?
<acheronuk> who would have made them?
<clivejo> JR I reckon
<acheronuk> Ask JR then?
<clivejo> Im just guessing, have no idea!
<acheronuk> If I made them, I would keep a backup
<clivejo> maybe easier way is to setup new keys?
<acheronuk> ** shrugs **
<acheronuk> wow. xenial to yakkety upgrade went flawlessly in a VM!
<tsimonq2> \o/
<valorie> \o/
<tsimonq2> one less thing to worry about ;)
<valorie> !info KCI
<ubottu> Package KCI does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> boo
<valorie> that would be so much easier
<acheronuk> didn't add quite the full packageset before upgrading, but did all of PIM, which is what was worrying me
<acheronuk> In the morning can hopefully test new isos
<acheronuk> !info jenkins
<ubottu> Package jenkins does not exist in yakkety
<acheronuk> :/
<valorie> heh
<clivejo> LOL
<acheronuk> probably a docker/container template somewhere 
 * acheronuk pretends he knows what he is talking about ^^^
<clivejo> tries sudo apt-get install jenkins on KCI
<valorie> today's update included this: 
<valorie> Unpacking libkf5messageviewer5:amd64 (4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1) over (4:15.12.3-0ubuntu2) ...
<valorie> dpkg: libkf5incidenceeditorsng5: dependency problems, but removing anyway as you requested:
<valorie>  kmail depends on libkf5incidenceeditorsng5 (= 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu2).
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-11
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> A few issues with KDE PIM I think
<valorie> weee, after an update, restart is pristine
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: any luck resurrecting KCI, or should we work together tomorrow to get this done?
<valorie> they went to bed with no progress IMO
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: KCI is going nowhere without slaves and keys configured at the very least
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: do you mean the PIM problem you already brought up in that pastebin? didn't get that upgrading xenial to yakkety in a VM last night
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: sounds like QtWebEngine is still giving debian major headaches
<acheronuk> and we will need that in ZZ if we are to get better PIM in
<acheronuk> Mirv: are you just waiting on debian for QtWebEngine, for ZZ etc, or do you have something testing in mind that could go into the archive?
<acheronuk> sorry to ask now, just going through things in my head and getting that out there before I forget. 
<Mirv> acheronuk: no plans from my side since we use oxide-qt for web browser, so basically it can be synced at any point wanted. but if it needs Qt 5.7, then that'll go towards Jan-Feb (currently waiting for 5.7.1 to come out, 5.7.0 is too buggy) although naturally testing PPAs will be there earlier.
<acheronuk> Mirv: I'm just thinking ahead on new KDEPim which annoyingly requires it. looks like we will be a bit stumped on that for a while then, at least in the archive
<tsimonq2> ok I'm off o/
<BluesKaj_> Hi all
<jimarvan> hey everyone
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Heyo
<soee> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.8.1.php
 * mamarley something something trout
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I would rather see a KCI *fix*
<jimarvan> xD
<jimarvan> you are nasty :P
<jimarvan> right I am off, see ya later peeps
<santa_> clivejo: ping?
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Hi Santa_
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> calligra?
<santa_> hi
<santa_> yes, I think I'm about to finish, so to speak
<santa_> I think I will have it ready for uploading soon
<santa_> maybe in a couple of hours will finish my test build
<clivejo> are the release team expecting it?
<santa_> more or less, yes
<santa_> we demoted it to -proposed to unblock the iso building
<clivejo> is calligra on the iso?
<santa_> but I asked them to upload a fixed version later
<santa_> no, it's not on the iso, hence why we demoted it to -proposed: ot unblock the iso builds
<santa_> and let kde-runtime go to yakkety
<santa_> aw shit
<santa_> I forgot to remove that dependency
<lisandro> clivejo, ScottK: tried to update kdeconnect a couple of months ago, tests failed, couldn't put more time on it
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hai
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Lunch
<soee> o/
<acheronuk> ETA for release starting new iso spins seems to be in "More than an hour, less than several."
<clivejo> acheronuk: how very precise of you!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :P
<clivejo> tsimonq2: did you close the LP bug for CVE2016-7966
<clivejo> LP 1630700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1630700 in kcoreaddons (Ubuntu Precise) "CVE - KMail - HTML injection in plain text viewer" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630700
<clivejo> any luck on calligra?
<acheronuk> clivejo: that is infinity's precise statement
<pedahzur> I realize this isn't strictly devel, but since it has to do with debugging...are the packages here missing their debug counterparts? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports  I installed kdelibs5-dbg but the bug reporter says it still doesn't have enough to report a bug, and I can't find a kdepim-dbg nor akregator-dbg package.  Ideas?
<pedahzur> Another interesting tidbit: libkf5khtml5-dbg : Depends: libkf5khtml5 (= 5.18.0-0ubuntu1) but 5.23.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1 is to be installed Is Kubuntu backports broken at the moment?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> backport packages are probably using -dbgsym instead of -dgb packages now
<pedahzur> IrcsomeBot1: apt-cache search kde|grep dbgsym doesn't return anything for me.
<pedahzur> "apt-cache search kde|grep dbg" does list a bunch of packages, but none of those look like they are related to Akregator.
<ahoneybun> quite a lot of PIM is asking to be removed...
<ahoneybun> nvm
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> yes -dbsym https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+sourcepub/6603537/+listing-archive-extra
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> and same for kdepim inc akregator https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1/+build/9578735
<acheronuk> I bet the isos get spun just at the point I'm too tired to really test
<valorie> I think the release team is really dragging by this point too
<valorie> major stuff like FF and thunderbird failing tests....
<pedahzur> IrcsomeBot1, acheronuk: OK...I've got Kubuntu ppa backports enabled, but I'm still not seeing those dbgsym packages...
<acheronuk> valorie: and lack of sleep http://paste.ubuntu.com/23310011/
<valorie> yeah, I've been reading back
<valorie> you have sure been doing your share of work, acheronuk
<acheronuk> I've been mostly watching others do that
<acheronuk> last few days anyway
 * acheronuk stands KCI on it's head in case it might automagically work upsidedown
<acheronuk> anything is worth a try at this point!
<pedahzur> acheronuk: And when I look at the list of files here: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports I don't see any dbgsym packages.
<pedahzur> So...where are they all going... ? :)
<ScottK> lisandro: there's a new upstream now.  Would you maybe be up for sponsoring if someone else packages and tests?
<acheronuk> pedahzur: that view is just the source package names
<acheronuk> pedahzur: click "View package details" and then filter by Xenial
<acheronuk> pedahzur: then you get a list like this where you can use the expand icon to the left of each packafe to view details of what was built https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=xenial
<pedahzur> acheronuk: Thanks for the details. Any idea why those dbgsym packages aren't showing up even though I have backports added (and have installed stuff from them).
<pedahzur> Weird...in that filtered list you sent me acheronuk, there is no PIM, no KMail or anything.  Am I looking at the right list?
<acheronuk> pedahzur: kdepim and apps are not fully tested for backports in Xenial yet, so you will not see those it that ppa. Just frameworks and plasma
<acheronuk> apps and PIM you will be getting from the main ubuntu archive
<acheronuk> pedahzur: and on debug symbols, in case you have not already see, please see -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<pedahzur> acheronuk: Thanks...for some reason I was under the impression that the debug symbol packages were part of the main archive...
<pedahzur> I wonder if that info should be added to https://community.kde.org/Guidelines_and_HOWTOs/Debugging/How_to_create_useful_crash_reports#Kubuntu
<valorie> that seems way out of date
<valorie> especially since sitter's latest email about crash handling error reports
<valorie> although I never saw a reply from us about it
<pedahzur> Whoops. Err:26 http://ddebs.ubuntu.com xenial-security/main amd64 Packages "404 Not Found"
<valorie> hmmm, I'm trying to update that KDE wiki page
<valorie> easier said than done
<valorie> ok, updated a tiny bit and added that crash report link
<pedahzur> ARRRGHH!!! Installed akregator-dbgsym and it still says the debug information for /usr/bin/akregator is missing. Siiiiigh.
<valorie> sounds like our packaging is a bit askew
<valorie> pedahzur: can you do a `ubuntu-bug akregator-dbgsym` and report that?
<valorie> in the clie
<valorie> I mean commandline
<pedahzur> valorie: OK, what do I put in the bug report? That I installed the dbgsym but KDE's crash report still says I don't have debug symbols installed?
<valorie> right, the exact error message would be useful
<valorie> as you reported above
<pedahzur> valorie: OK. Well, it's not an error message, per se, more KDE's crash handler saying "I'm not going to do a bug report because you don't have debug symbols instaleld for X, Y, Z."
<valorie> that's an error message IMO
<acheronuk> will likely need debug packages for some Qt5 components and plugins as well. the crash dialogue should have a 'list of files' link to tell you which ones
<valorie> if the devels need more information they can ask for it
<valorie> or I guess acheronuk can tell you now!
<pedahzur> valorie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/1632489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1632489 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "KDE crash handler thinks debug symbols are not installed" [Undecided,New]
<pedahzur> acheronuk: I also installed kdelibs5-dbg I assumed that would pull in any packages needed for debugging. Maybe not?
<ahoneybun> man I am reinstalling everything on this PC when I get a change
<ahoneybun> *chance
<valorie> thank you pedahzur
<ahoneybun> why is my wifi so slow...
<ahoneybun> only with this laptop do I have issues like this
<valorie> I keep having random slowdowns too
<valorie> so hard to diagnose!
<ahoneybun> well I blame my ISP as they messed with my settings somehow
<ahoneybun> I keep getting kicked off my wifi every few mins
<valorie> ewww
<clivejo> welcome to my world
<acheronuk> evening clive
<clivejo> eakk
<valorie> mine could be comcast, could be something else -- IRC ticks along fine, but occasionally it has problems resolving DNS for webpages
<valorie> so strange
<valorie> clivejo: ?
<clivejo> Im supposed to be in hiding
<acheronuk> why?
<clivejo> until Friday
 * valorie throws the invisibility cloak over clivejo
<valorie> you better not miss Rik's membership meet!
<acheronuk> I was tempted to hide until then, but I'm too nosy and curious
<ahoneybun> I'm about to format this with Ubuntu or something 
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> this is just beginning to be a pain
<valorie> ahoneybun: and you're blaming Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> no?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I blame my ISP for messing with my settings
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I just need something that works tbh
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> 60KBs is just no usuable and I can't take it
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> even with WiFi
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> that's a silly task to do
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> 5.8 added that
<acheronuk> yikes. dial-ip speed!
<acheronuk> *dial-up
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> yea I know
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> and I've been kicked off my wifi about 4 times now
<pedahzur> valorie: You are welcome. I hope that it helpful.
<valorie> me too
<valorie> debug symbols haven't been working right for awhile
<valorie> not sure it's our fault, but if it is, we should fix
<acheronuk> seems drkonqi is now mostly useless at telling you what dpg packages to install 
<acheronuk> not suer if that is the dbgsym migration, or something else
<valorie> well, I believe that's why sitter wrote about debugging, but I don't have any knowledge in that domain
<valorie> except that debug packages never get installed
 * valorie restarts
<ahoneybun> yay 25KBs
<valorie> today's updates are still good -- I've been riding yakkety on this laptop since the day it opened
<valorie> so far, so good!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Going to test the beta on my machine
<valorie> yeah, the new ISOs are still not spun
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I have Beta 2 still
<clivejo> tick tock
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Installed and all updated
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> No issues
<clivejo> hmmm
<clivejo> a kernel and nvidia driver update a day before release
<tsimonq2> :/
<valorie> always!
<clivejo> what could possibly go wrong!
<clivejo> sometimes I do wonder why there is a development cycle or FF's etc
<ahoneybun> mm the hec : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23310682/
<ahoneybun> apt -f install did work though
<ahoneybun> that would have been my script
<valorie> clivejo: to handle everything else, I can only assume
<valorie> foundations team or whatever wants to be able to shove stuff in last min
<valorie> always
<clivejo> I cant put kdeconnect in, but they can put in a kernel :/
<clivejo> last cycle mysql was pushed in last minute!
 * ahoneybun looks for clive
<ahoneybun> 's kdenlive ppa
<clivejo> why you looking for me :/
<ahoneybun> your PPA
<clivejo> I did nothing!
<clivejo> wasnt me
<ahoneybun> you did everything right though
<tsimonq2> !harumph
<tsimonq2> gosh darnit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about harumph
<ahoneybun>  <3 clivejo in a brotherly way
<clivejo> it was either Haruld or Simon did it
<tsimonq2> yeah ever since sitter broke KCI, things have never been the same
<tsimonq2> (intentionally pinged him :P)
<clivejo> sitter: BTW would clements have kept backups of the server? 
 * clivejo thinks sitter is probably tucked up in bed with his silk sheets dreaming about ruby
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-12
<tsimonq2> lol
<ahoneybun> I think shadeslayer like ruby
<ahoneybun> *likes
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: do you like Ruby? :O
<clivejo> oh dear, I need a system restart
<clivejo> I may or may not be back
<tsimonq2> o/ clivejo 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: if KCI isn't up and running by after school Monday, or we at the very minimum have no progress, I'll make some hacky KCI scripts that will be our KCI for the time being. :P
<clivejo> :/
<tsimonq2> in Python :P
<tsimonq2> because we need a CI, no matter how hacky!
<clivejo> on that note
 * clivejo goes to bed
<tsimonq2> bai bai clivejo 
<ahoneybun> mm I can't get this package in YY: Package libpng12-0 is not installed.
<ahoneybun> it
<ahoneybun> it's missing in the archive for YY
<ahoneybun> valorie: since I have tomorrow off I'm going to go though those wiki pages
<ahoneybun> need to make a few VMs for 16.04 and 14.04 then
<valorie> oooo, awesome
<valorie> thank you ahoneybun
<valorie> I am out of energy to do it
<valorie> did y'all contact anyone about artwork for the website?
<valorie> if not, give me a couple of email addresses and I'll do it
<mparillo> No new images yet here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/368/builds Good night all.
<valorie> niters mparillo
<valorie> yeah, zsync still reports 1008
<valorie> 3 days ago
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
<acheronuk> mparillo: we have new isos now
<sicks_tablet> Good morning friends, I'm working on Packaging guide on the train this morning.
<sicks_tablet> Its nice to be out and about.
<acheronuk> firefox is missing from our is for some reason
<acheronuk> *iso
<acheronuk> morning Rick :)
<mparillo> TY acheronuk and valorie. I got up early and see the new images at: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/368/builds
<mparillo> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<mparillo> ^^^
<acheronuk> mparillo: another iso respin will be on the way shortly
<marco-parillo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1632616
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1632616 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox missing from Kubuntu YY ISO" [Undecided,New]
<soee_> todays isos are final ?
<marco-parillo> I hope not. Neither of the two bugs I encountered were fatal to me, but I think putting a web browser on an ISO is a good thing.
<sitter> clivejo: I would not know
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> What did I ask you?
<mparillo> soee_: In the backlog, <acheronuk> mparillo: another iso respin will be on the way shortly. I missed that when re-configuring konversation.
<mparillo> Unless it comes soon, I may not be able to test a re-spin on real HW for maybe another 10 hours or so, and in a VM, I have been getting: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1627348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1627348 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Live DVD boots to black screen with mouse pointer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1632616
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1632616 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "firefox missing from Kubuntu YY ISO" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> No pleasing everyone!
<acheronuk> ^^^ testing of current iso spin still required while that is being fixed/looked at
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I expect a £500 Amazon voucher!
<acheronuk> If we were doing this for the money, you should add at least a zero on the end of that
<acheronuk> [12:19] <infinity> acheronuk: Kay.  I'd prefer to respin once and call it done rather than do a new image for every bugfix, so the more testing, the merrier.
<acheronuk> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<acheronuk> isos need testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/368/builds
<acheronuk> there will be a new respin later, but needed testing now so that can be the last one with as many bugs squashed as possible
<acheronuk> Firefox missing on the iso is a known issue
<acheronuk> Qt 5.6.2 https://blog.qt.io/blog/2016/10/12/qt-5-6-2-released/
<soee> https://blogs.kde.org/2016/10/12/resurrecting-yakuake \o/
<Sho_> \o/
<acheronuk> :)
<acheronuk> thank you Sho_ I look forward to this very much
<Sho_> same!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi soee
<lisandro> ScottK: with delay, but yes
<clivejo> any word from DO?
<soee> did you contact through https://www.digitalocean.com/company/contact/ ?
<clivejo> Rick Timmus was to email them
<clivejo> they offered $400 of credit before, but it was never followed up
<soee> oh i thought our KCI was there and was gone no?
<soee> you talk about new vps ?
<acheronuk> our KCI is on pangea on bluesystems
<acheronuk> or was.....
<soee> and it is still dead ?
<acheronuk> jenkins is alive, but no keys and slaves
<clivejo> essential its dead
<clivejo> essentially
<acheronuk> Phil could probably restore it, but he is not about
<acheronuk> or partially restore, anyway
<acheronuk> long term, somewhere else might be best
<acheronuk> or at least worth investigating in case the current one is irrecoverable
<clivejo> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> yo clivejo
<clivejo> you still have a AWS account linked to Kubuntu ?
<Riddell> nope, never had one
<Riddell> I paid it from my account them claimed it from ubuntu fund or kubuntu fund
<clivejo> Amazon no?
<clivejo> oh right, but there used to be a packaging server that could be started as I recall?
<Riddell> of course since Kubuntu has 10,000£ in the bank that should pay for quite a few AWS instances
<clivejo> thats earmarked
<Riddell> althouh they're changed in $ so better use them soon because that'll end up as a few minutes use before long
<Riddell> earmarked? what for?
<clivejo> thats a secret!
<Riddell> gosh
<Riddell> those must be some expensive stickers :)
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> Riddell: Haruld killed KCI and we looking for a box to try configure a new KCI
<clivejo> I just remembered that you have a few images you could spin up over at AWS
<soee> and the one from BS can't be restored ?
<clivejo> I dont know what Im doing and dont want to mess around too much with the one on pangea
<clivejo> and Simon wants to rewrite it in Python :/
<soee> and cant we use the old version, work on it and replace with python version when it is ready ? :)
<clivejo> soee: sitter literally ripped its heart out
<clivejo> the keys are gone unless they can be recovered from the slaves
<soee> sitter: ^ canit be restored ? :>
<clivejo> hes tried
<clivejo> he also mentioned it been leaking keys
<clivejo> so that should be resolved ASAP
<soee> :|
<clivejo> I think its more humane to just put it out of its misery
<clivejo> I remember yofel saying something about the filesystem was almost shot too
<clivejo> at the moment hes the only one can recover the current one, but if we had another box then we could also be working on KCI-NG
<sitter> I repaired everything but the nodes, which I can't because I have no access to them and apparently no one else either
<sitter> and given the amount of whining one would think that you would keep backups given the importance of it
<clivejo> the scaleway node is Phils own
<clivejo> sitter: when you said it was leaking keys, can you tell us how?
<sitter> lacking
<sitter> oh leaking
<sitter> I dunno
<clivejo> oh maybe I misunderstood that
<clivejo> I though you said the other day it was leaking
<sitter> I said it might be leaking or the recovery just recovered a lot of garbage
<clivejo> as in a security issue
<BluesKaj> well, it takes over 3 mins to boot to the desktop on YYand the logs and it shows a stsrt job running for a dev-disk that doesn't exist 
<BluesKaj> in fstab or anywhere in /home or root or /media
<acheronuk> yofel surely has keys and can recover the nodes?
<acheronuk> just that he's not available
<marco-parillo> I still cannot get a successful install in VMware.
<marco-parillo> Differing symptoms: Sometimes a black screen, somtimes I can get to a plasma desktop (once without the wallpaper at all, never with file containment containing the installer) and launch the installer. It appears to be successful, but I can never boot afterwards. It works fine on real HW.
<tsimonq2> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
<tsimonq2> We're getting really close to release...
<tsimonq2> what's left?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> testing iso. hoping Firefox  goes on it in next respin
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Cosas buenas
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> What else?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> calligra seems out if the FTBFS emails I got are unfixed
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> too late for anything else i think. release team are busy enough
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I replied to the planning doodle assuming UK times, have no clue what timezone it actually was
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> but that is a week away, so can sort that
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> maybe see if we/you can help clivejo access the linode KCI nodes later?
<santa_> calligra is about to be finished
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc/+sourcepub/6997512/+listing-archive-extra
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Oh shoot @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> It didn't do that for you?!?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> The doodle? nope. did not have anything to indicate timezone
<ScottK> If you're logged in, then it's the timezone you told it you live in.
<ScottK> Otherwise, IIRC, UTC.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :(
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Time-Zone Support: If you’re scheduling an online event, such as a Twitter chat or a video conference, you can enable time-zone support to keep participants across the country or across the world on the same page.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> just not very obvious when making a poll how to get that right
<acheronuk> gears start turning on new isos.........
<mparillo> Good because I am back home and I can test on HW. I had no luck at work using VMware.
<BluesKaj_> uppers wont allow linux on the work pc?
<acheronuk> Setting up firefox (49.0+build4-0ubuntu2) ....
<BluesKaj_> only in a vn
<BluesKaj_> vm 
<clivejo> santa_: there is no error message
<clivejo> Hangs at Uploading calligra_2.9.11.orig.tar.xz: 191445k/191446k
<mparillo> Right. We have RHEL and SUSE VMs in the data center running on ESXi, but no, my work PC is Win7. And they block the IRC ports.
<mparillo> So I use IRC webchat at work.
<clivejo> so Ive edited my /etc/dput.cf to use sftp as that usually solves this issue when I use this mode to upload to PPA
<santa_> oh
<clivejo> for some reason large uploads fail over ftp
<clivejo> plus my internet is slow so this might take a while to retry!
<santa_> don't you have a linode container like rik?
<clivejo> I do, but its already local
<clivejo> it should work this time
<clivejo> you would think uploads to the archive would be sftp :/
<clivejo> by default
<santa_> but that means you have to get the ssh configured doesn't it?
<clivejo> santa_: could you take over that changelog please
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/calligra/tree/debian/changelog?id=39a3dd16b5722a85dee0b277380e493f6a046861
<clivejo> thats an old weaker key Im trying to phase out
<clivejo> maybe Ill just resign it myself with new key
<santa_> clivejo: what do you mean take over? pushing something like this to kubuuntu_yakkety_archive: https://paste.kde.org/psqi5zqwi ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hai
<clivejo> well its signed by my old ID
<clivejo> its ok, Ill do it here
<santa_> ok
<clivejo> santa_: regarding the gbp-archive script, could it be made to check locally before downloading the source tarball
<santa_> clivejo: it's suposed to do that, for non fw/plasma/apps if the tarball already exists in the build area it doesn't download it
<clivejo> oh
<santa_> so if you didn't have it in build-area it was downloaded
<clivejo> it was in the build area
<clivejo> but is downloading it again
<clivejo> 3rd time lucky!
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
<clivejo> acheronuk: ^^^^^
<clivejo> dances
<santa_> clivejo: do you have an updated kubuntu-automation clone? I had that bug but it's suposed to be fixed in master
<clivejo> not in about a week
<santa_> i hit the bug, precisely when I was working on this calligra update
<clivejo> LOL
<santa_> do a git pull then
<clivejo> its a beast!
<santa_> yeah, I think it was split for frameworks
<santa_> I know there's already out there standalone kexi and krita packages
<mparillo> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<mparillo> New builds are here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/368/builds
<santa_> i plan to dig into them once zz[top] is open for development
<acheronuk> clivejo: \o/ 
<keithzg> Heh I was too quick, at first zsync was going "could not read control file from URL"
<keithzg> Hrmm, still doing it for the i386 one
<clivejo> take your time!
<keithzg> :D
<tsdgeos> can you guys please backport 2c4feeb0c9107732399f8ae3dacea3124572f345 to ktexteditor 5.26
<tsdgeos> otherwise without it the text search is a bit broken
<tsdgeos> clivejo: ↑
<mparillo> keithzg: Ugh. I got the same thing. Running zsync again.
<clivejo> maybe it takes LP a while to publish the ISO's
<clivejo> tsdgeos: is the an LP bug open for it?
<tsdgeos> i don't think so
<clivejo> fancy doing the honors?
<tsdgeos> kind of boring given i already built myself a fixed package
<tsdgeos> but i'll do it
<santa_> bug or no bug in launchpad let's just, lets just do it
<tsdgeos> let's see if it gets me a fixed package
<tsdgeos> s/me/the rest
<santa_> s/lets just//
<tsdgeos> now if launchapd was less bad
<tsdgeos> it would be amazing
<clivejo> I thought I was the only one had issues with it!
<tsdgeos> the only way i get to places is because i know how to build urls that bring me where i want
<acheronuk> iso booting :)
 * clivejo shakes head
<clivejo> and Im STILL downloading calligra
<clivejo> its only 180Mb !
<tsdgeos> clivejo: santa_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktexteditor/+bug/1632848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1632848 in ktexteditor (Ubuntu) "Fix search on yakkety" [Undecided,New]
<tsimonq2> heyyyyyyyyy
<acheronuk> ick. firefox still has fugly GTK+3 theming
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: is that a bug of some sort?
<acheronuk> guess that has to wait for FF50
<tsimonq2> ok
<acheronuk> FF50 is the first version that will cope with new GTK in YY
<tsimonq2> :DDDDDDDDDDDD
<acheronuk> I use beta and dev on FF, so I don't see the ugliness
<clivejo> Uploading to ubuntu (via sftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<clivejo>   calligra_2.9.11-0ubuntu1.dsc: Permission denied (publickey).
<clivejo> Unable to connect to SSH host upload.ubuntu.com; EOF during negotiation
<clivejo> E: Error uploading file.
<valorie> clivejo: did you see this in #ubuntu-release? [12:44] <jbicha> clivejo: have a ~/.dput.cf with something like https://paste.ubuntu.com/23314473/ but use your LP username
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> its using sftp
<clivejo> but not allowing my key
<tsimonq2> clivejo: is the SSH key on that machine added to Launchpad?
<clivejo> yes
<valorie> have you talked with jibcha about the issue?
<clivejo> no
<valorie> sounds like he is willing to help
<marco-parillo> FF is on the new YY ISO
<acheronuk> ^^^ yep :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/krbRgyuO/file_775.desktop
<acheronuk> Grrr............
<valorie> acheronuk: what's the grrrr for?
<acheronuk> stupid telegram desktop client and plasma panel. sometimes clicking on it's taskbar entry and then telegram copies the desktop file as file into telegram
<acheronuk> as above ^^^.
<valorie> ah
 * acheronuk closes telegram desktop
<acheronuk> don't really need it at the moment
<clivejo> I fixed that with increasing one of the mouse event timers
<clivejo> when switching between windows I was dragging shortcuts around the place
<acheronuk> I'll have to find that setting then
<clivejo> santa_: I cant get this to upload
<clivejo> upload.ubuntu.com wont accept it
<clivejo> via sftp
<acheronuk> so far so good with the new iso :)
<clivejo> open failed
<clivejo> E: Error uploading file.
<clivejo> ScottK: do you know what I might be doing wrong?
<clivejo> calligra seems to fail when I use ftp to upload, so Im trying to use sftp
<ScottK> Did you sign it?
<clivejo> yes
<ScottK> I'd ask in #launchpad then as that sounds like an LP issue.
<clivejo> gpg: Good signature from "Clive Johnston <clivejo@kubuntu.org>" [ultimate]
<clivejo> Good signature on /home/clivejo/project/calligra/upload/calligra_2.9.11-0ubuntu1.dsc.
<ScottK> wgrant may be able to check logs and see.
<wgrant> Let me see.
<wgrant> clivejo: It's definitely upload.ubuntu.com, not ppa.launchpad.net?
<clivejo> well thats what dput is outputing 
<wgrant> OK
<clivejo> Uploading to ubuntu (via sftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<clivejo> I added [ubuntu]
<clivejo> method                  = sftp
<clivejo> login                   = clivejo
<clivejo> to my dput.cf file
<clivejo> and its trying to do it
<wgrant> clivejo: Have you set path=/ubuntu too?
<wgrant> er
<wgrant> incoming=/ubuntu
<clivejo> no, but thats in my default dput.cf file
<wgrant> clivejo: Oh actually, it should be incoming=ubuntu
<wgrant> No leading /
<wgrant> It works for FTP for backward compatibility, but not for SFTP.
<clivejo> add that to my home dir ?
<wgrant> clivejo: Yes.
<clivejo> done and working!
<clivejo> thanks wgrant!
<wgrant> Great.
<wgrant> SFTP error reporting is a bit bad.
<clivejo> a bit?!?
<clivejo> open failed
<clivejo> E: Error uploading file.
<wgrant> "open failed" is technically correct :P
<clivejo> why does regular ftp stall?
<clivejo> with just 1kb left?
<wgrant> clivejo: Hm, that usually means there's some unfortunately buggy router between you and LP.
<clivejo> LOL or several
<wgrant> SFTP is a bit less 70s, so isn't quite so easy to break.
<clivejo> it only seems to do it with larger sources
<clivejo> calligra being one of the bigger ones we have to work with
<clivejo> tsdgeos: do you have a deb diff for your fixed package?
<tsdgeos> i have no clue what that is
<tsdgeos> you mean https://paste.kde.org/pbbgsl3yq ?
<clivejo> well thats the patch you applied to fix it
<clivejo> but deb diff shows all the changes to the packaging
<tsdgeos> clivejo: you're speaking swahili to me
<acheronuk> debian packing docs could well be written in it from what I've seen!
<ScottK> The general problem is once you know enough to write them you know too much to recapture the beginner perspective.
<ScottK> It's really important for people to contribute to docs while they are learning.  For many of us it's too late.
<acheronuk> yes, I've done a lot of proof reading and often encounter that in technical writing
<clivejo> and once you set it up, it tends to just work and for me I forget how I did it!
<ScottK> I'm AFK now, so good luck.
<santa_> clivejo: git push --tags @ calligra
<clivejo> thanks for your help and advice :)
<clivejo> santa_:  was calligra sync'ed with the archive and debian?
<santa_> clivejo: with the archive, not with debian
<santa_> unfortunately we have entirely different packaging histories
<santa_> I think that "lack of merging with debian" comes from the svn/bzr era
<clivejo> oh yes!
<santa_> it wasn't so easy to merge back then
<santa_> anyway
<santa_> I have the impression calligra is going to get split after frameworks porting, so we will continue from there
<clivejo> its already splitting off?
<clivejo> krita is standalone isnt it?
<valorie> krita was increasingly standalone already
<valorie> except for some shared libs or so
<tsimonq2> santa_, acheronuk, clivejo: can we PLEASE get Apps 16.04.3, Plasma 5.7.5, and Frameworks 5.26 in backports already?!?
<mparillo> In the old days of Kubuntu, if you simply ran the development release, it was almost like rolling. With a nicer community
<valorie> we're not nice?
<valorie> it has been pretty much rolling here, running yakkety....
<acheronuk> just a few big bumps in the road to roll over this this
<valorie> in the old days, we almost always had someone paid to do this full-time
<valorie> we def. miss that now
<mparillo> Meant nicer than the famous rolling distro
<valorie> ha
<acheronuk> not had much to do with them!
<valorie> well, Arch aren't hard to beat in the friendly department
<mparillo> Right. Just this cycle, YY did not feel much like rolling; more like targeting the Launch date.
<valorie> oh for sure
<valorie> this cycle was a trial by fire
<valorie> usually packages are uploaded as they are done
<valorie> and everything is more relaxed
<tsimonq2> +1 on Trial by Fire :P
<tsimonq2> !info gpgme
<ubottu> Package gpgme does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> !info gpgmepp
<ubottu> Package gpgmepp does not exist in yakkety
<acheronuk> good start ^^
<tsimonq2> !info python-gpgme
<ubottu> python-gpgme (source: pygpgme): python wrapper for the GPGME library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3-1.1 (yakkety), package size 25 kB, installed size 96 kB
<tsimonq2> eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<acheronuk> !info libgpgme11
<ubottu> libgpgme11 (source: gpgme1.0): GPGME - GnuPG Made Easy (library). In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-3 (yakkety), package size 112 kB, installed size 580 kB
<tsimonq2> oh ok
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: we needs 1.7.1
<acheronuk> and qtwebengine
<tsimonq2> that
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> Hi all,
<tsimonq2> as of now KDE PIM master depends on GpgME 1.7.1 (git master currently, will be 
<tsimonq2> released soon). GpgME master is available on KDE CI and can be built through 
<tsimonq2> kdesrc-build (kdesrc-build gpgme).
<tsimonq2> ...
<tsimonq2> This means that KDE PIM in KDE Applications 16.12 will require GpgME >= 1.7.1 
<tsimonq2> compiled with the C++ and Qt bindings enabled. We are sorry for the 
<tsimonq2> inconvenience for packagers, but we hope that it is still early enough for 
<tsimonq2> everyone to get the new GpgME.
<tsimonq2> Let us know if there are any issues.
<tsimonq2> Thanks,
<tsimonq2> Daniel
<acheronuk> new apps are going to take some work
<tsimonq2> https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-distro-packagers/2016-October/000227.html
<tsimonq2> yeah
<acheronuk> debian was uploading 16.08 the other day without PIM, as still no qtwebengine
<tsimonq2> clivejo: what do I have left to do for the CVE(s)?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I've been out of the loop on that for a few days and I'd like to get that finished up
<ScottK> tsimonq2: kdepimlibs is done. kcoreaddons for Xenial needs doing.
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I read somewhere that the patch to kdepimlibs causes issue elsewhere, was it tested?
<tsimonq2> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> I tested it
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-13
<tsimonq2> ScottK: you got a bug number? I lost it
<IrcsomeBot1> <marcinsagol> https://youtu.be/MjoXzvfN69M
<ahoneybun> yea I saw mention of that today
<ScottK> Not on my phone. I think I have it on my laptop.
<tsimonq2> night o/
<valorie> niters simon
<ScottK> tsimonq2: Bug 1630700.  hefee (on #debian-qt-kde) says there are some additional commits needed to fully fix it.
<ubottu> bug 1630700 in kcoreaddons (Ubuntu Xenial) "CVE - KMail - HTML injection in plain text viewer" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630700
<ScottK> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kcoreaddons.git&a=commitdiff&h=a06cef31cc4c908bc9b76bd9d103fe9c60e0953f
<ScottK> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kcoreaddons.git&a=commitdiff&h=5e13d2439dbf540fdc840f0b0ab5b3ebf6642c6a
<ScottK> So in addition to Xenial , Yakkity needs some additional fixing.
<ScottK> clivejo: ^^^
<CRogers> Mornin. :)
<acheronuk> Morning :)
<santa_> good morning everyone
<santa_> tsimonq2: I think we will get there once yakkety is out, we had to stuggle so much to get that in yakkety
<acheronuk> still needs merging to xenial_backorts
<santa_> kubuntu_xenial_backports
<santa_> that won't be a problem
<santa_> mparillo: I agree very much that the slowness in the updates is the key problem of kubuntu right now. there are a couple issues which are contibuting to that:
<santa_> 1. lack of permissions of people working on the packaging (rik,clive,simon,myself)
<santa_> 2. failing autotests, which makes our packages get stuck in -proposed
<santa_> about 1. I think the kubuntu council is on the mood to cooperate
<santa_> also we did some progress in that area: I got permissions to push my changes to git and upload to the ppas and clive got permissions to upload our packaging to the archive
<acheronuk> santa_: yep. the one thing really blocking is testing on XX and sorting out what else needs copying over from Qt overlay ppas or rebuilding for the qt ABI change 
<acheronuk> I imagine we can put that together in the landing ppa in fairly short order though, then test
<santa_> mparillo: there's still work to be done about 1. rik is going to increase his status applying for membership, I also plan to apply for membership, then for 'Kubuntu Developer' that would give me permissions to upload packages to the archive
<santa_> mparillo: about 2. it's easy to fix, we will check the failing autotests in advance so we won't be so stuck on that
<santa_> mparillo: and I would add 3. like acheronuk pointed out, sometimes we don't have the Qt packages we need, which are not maintained by us. but we can work with the people who does
<santa_> mparillo: so to sum up, I think it's feasible to improve that, but it will take some time and work
<acheronuk> santa_: membership won't give me very more permissions on what is really needed
<acheronuk> *very much
<acheronuk> but it is a stepping stone :)
<santa_> acheronuk: but you are one step less far from becoming a "Kubuntu Developer" and get permissions to upload our packaging
<acheronuk> santa_: a gigantic step away
<santa_> not really
<santa_> it's not such a big deal, and you are smart enough to fill any gaps in your knowledge
<acheronuk> perhaps. in my head it's like an exam, and I've always wanted to pass those with top marks rather than scraping a pass. maybe I'll have to adjust that aspiration slightly
<mparillo> TY santa_ and I hope it did not sound like I was complaining. We are all volunteers here.
<santa_> mparillo: sure, you don't "complain" in a bad way :)
<mparillo> On another note, thank you for moving calligra along. I see:  [Notice] -queuebot to #ubuntu-release- New binary: calligra [amd64] (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1:2.9.11-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) Does that mean it will be added back to the ISO, and does that mean there will be another respin to test?
<santa_> apparently it's not on the kubuntu iso, or so they said
<santa_> right now is in yakkety-proposed and I have the impression it would be in yakety-updates once yakkety is out
<mparillo> Excellent. You unstuck the builds by moving it to -proposed.
<acheronuk> I *think* some part of calligra (data package?) used to get dragged onto the iso via deps or something
<jimarvan> good morning peeps
<jimarvan> how is it going?
<acheronuk> morning.
<acheronuk> not bad I think jimarvan :)
<acheronuk> issues to sort as always, but YY isos seem done
<jimarvan> :D
<acheronuk> iso testing welcome http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/368/builds
<jimarvan> thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jimarvan> downloading right away
<jimarvan> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi jimarvan
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<acheronuk> do we copy the XX ones and go from there?
<clivejo> <santa_> about 1. I think the kubuntu council is on the mood to cooperate  - I dont think it is their mood.  Decisions are made on a range of skills and attributes, such as contributions, working as part of a team, working within the established workflow, and also willingness and ability to mentor/support potential team members.  I don't think mood comes into it! 
<santa_> "mood" so to speak
<clivejo> well its release day :)
<clivejo> and a big thankyou to you santa_ for all the work you put in
<clivejo> its also my pups 1st birthday :)
<santa_> yeah, I think I never had so much hair, so much beard and so many pizza boxes in my table XD
<santa_> we will handle things better for zz I hope :)
<acheronuk> +1 on the big thank you. we would have been in a deep hole without your hard work
<acheronuk> clivejo: happy birthday to the pup :)
<clivejo> I dont think he knows its his birthday
<clivejo> hes running about like its just any old day
<clivejo> we need cake!
<acheronuk> I can still wish him one :P
<clivejo> wish I could find a ball or toy he couldnt kill within 30mins of giving it to him
<acheronuk> mmmmm..... cake
<clivejo> ScottK: RE: LP 1630700 yakkety needs additional fixing?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1630700 in kcoreaddons (Ubuntu Xenial) "CVE - KMail - HTML injection in plain text viewer" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630700
<acheronuk> and thankyou to shadeslayer_ for help uploading etc :)
<clivejo> +1
<shadeslayer_> you're most welcome :)
<shadeslayer_> congrats on the release! :D
<santa_> shadeslayer_: yes, thank you very much!
<tsimonq2> Hey, we need three more Lubuntu testcases done, if anyone has a machine to spare, PLEASE help us out.
<ScottK> clivejo: check with hefee on #debian-qt-kde, but AIUI, yes.  Those two additional commits I linked.
<acheronuk> copied release notes over and made some initial changes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<acheronuk> still needs some sorting though
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll work when I get home
<jimarvan> :D
<soee> o/
<acheronuk> as always, jumping the gun http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/10/download-ubuntu-16-10-flavors
<acheronuk> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-October/000213.html
<jimarvan> RELEASE DAY
<jimarvan> yay :D
<jimarvan> when do we put it on the news?
<acheronuk> when Aaron gets off work I think
<tsimonq2> jimarvan: as soon as either ahoneybun valorie or ovidiuflorin realizes we have a release today :P
<jimarvan> :)
<BluesKaj> another anticlimctic release day for us testers :-)
<jimarvan> haha
<jimarvan> indeed
<tsimonq2> :D
<jimarvan> we need to put some fireworks on
<jimarvan> need bam bum stuff
<jimarvan> :P
<BluesKaj> no upgrades 
<jimarvan> BluesKaj: trust me Rick can make it sound like the upgrade of the century
<jimarvan> :P
<soee_> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/kubuntu-16-10-is-out-with-kde-plasma-5-7-applications-16-04-3-frameworks-5-26-509267.shtml
<BluesKaj> the upgrade passed yesterday, for me at least, jimarvan
<jimarvan> ;)
<jimarvan> talk to you laters!
<jimarvan> leaving office, see ya :D
<mamarley> Do we know what ZZ is going to be called yet?
<mamarley> Keeping with the American rock music theme of the previous release, it could be called ZZ Top. :p
<acheronuk> nothing on mark's blog yet to say
<alleehol> muon
<alleehol> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu mentions muon update manger for upgrades.   That doesn't exist and AFAICS muon is not even part of kubuntu-desktop
<soee> usually new name is 1 week after release
<clivejo> was same day for yakkety
<acheronuk> soee: http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/tmp/release-name-notice.png
<acheronuk> could be today. could be longer
<soee> while waiting for zz https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6tvmzfyaT4
 * mamarley starts playing "Gimme All Your Lovin'" on an imaginary drumset.
<acheronuk> I'm hoping he celebrates the end of the alphabet by breaking the animal theme, and goes for Z***** Zombie
 * clivejo yawns
<mamarley> clivejo: How can you possibly be thinking about sleeping with all this racket coming from my imaginary drumset? :p
<clivejo> I seem to have managed to tune you out!
<soee> clivejo: https://goo.gl/UflWr
<clivejo> :/
<clivejo> you must have a huge library of funny stuff
<clivejo> anyone know how Phil was providing containers on Linode?
<soee> btw. where is he these days ?
<clivejo> hes taking some time off
<tsimonq2> Hey, depending on how I feel tomorrow, thers
<tsimonq2> *there's a chance I might take the weekend off
<tsimonq2> Maybe even neext week
<tsimonq2> *nexxt
<tsimonq2> argh you get it
<tsimonq2> This was a HARSH release
<santa_> yep
<acheronuk> clivejo: IRC logs https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/07/23/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t01:46
<clivejo> LOL reading it now
<acheronuk> not sure that really helps, but was when Phil was setting up the linode ones I think
<clivejo> Im at evil_yofel
<acheronuk> LOL
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: whatever you need to do. 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: cosas buenas
<clivejo> ahoneybun: ping
<tsimonq2> Going AFK extra early today. o/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Softpedia is going crazy on twitter that Kubuntu 16.10 has been released
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: yep, I saw. 
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Do we consider it released, or we don't really have a choice?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Can someone please give me some release notes, so I can update the site?
<clivejo> does anyone know how Phil created the containers on Linode
<acheronuk> nope
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: not finished yet, but.... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yeah...
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'll link to it
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> from the download page
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: we are released AFAIK, but just running to catch up....
<acheronuk> lubuntu notes are still 16.04, so we are not the last to catch up
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> SHould I put 16.10 to be first?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> or leave the latest LTS to be first?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> on the download page?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'd put the latest on top
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> But Ubuntu puts the latest LTS on top
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Should I still keep 14.04 there?
<acheronuk> if me, I would leave 16.10 at the top, and leave 14.04 there at the bottom as well
<acheronuk> as far as I am concered, using the LTS is an option, not the default choice
<mamarley> That is my opinion too, if it matters.
<acheronuk> and keeping it chronological top to bottom is less confusing
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> That's what I did
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> now if someone (hint valorie or ahoneybun @ahoneybun) wants to write a blog post for our site, I'll gradly publish it
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> the updated download pages are onlline
<clivejo> tsimonq2: are you running a container inside your container on Linode?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Listen here you, some people have jobs and such
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> What's up clivejo?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: pong
<ahoneybun> some good news: https://plus.google.com/+KristerHallergard/posts/95aF1hJweNA
<ahoneybun> acheronuk already commented on it
<clivejo> ahoneybun: its ok, got sorted
<ahoneybun> ok
<clivejo> I wanted the login details for the Linode main container
<ahoneybun> I do not have that
 * ahoneybun works a little on the release post
<ahoneybun> valorie: around to review it?
<ahoneybun> yay minor bugs: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=370703
<ubottu> KDE bug 370703 in UI "Welcome screen wallpaper should not be based on a Release wallpaper" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> around to review wha?
<valorie> just got online
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The release post for the site
<valorie> and haven't read up yet
<valorie> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Alright
<valorie> we're going to keep the LTS banner?
<valorie> i guess that's OK
<valorie> most of our users are on the LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't have anything
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> to me it looks like we forgot to change it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> No one made anything
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> LTS is an option people can take, but 16.10 is the latest supported release
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> who made the LTS one?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Andreas
<valorie> ahoneybun: aren't we linking to upgrade notes and the download site?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> He's in the Podcast Telegram group
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well opps
<valorie> if you give me the links here I'll add 'em
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> If we are debating if it needs changing or not, I guess we don't need to change it tonight. no with urgency anyway
<ahoneybun> alright back in my room
<ahoneybun> valorie: I don't think those pages are done
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> personally I think the banner should highlight the latest release
<valorie> not much point in publishing until they are
<valorie> the banner should wait, but we have to point to a page that tells people on the LTS how to turn that switch off, and the steps to upgrade
<valorie> and those who want to download, where to get it from
<ahoneybun> valorie: working on getting a VM up now
 * ahoneybun deleted the 16.04 image ..
<valorie> oops
<valorie> I seed all of the supported ones, so I always have loads of images
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> back later
<valorie> oh, release note page has the info
<valorie> perfect
<valorie> we just need our download page updated
<ahoneybun> I have limited space so...
<ahoneybun> valorie: the download page where?
<valorie> looks like that is already done as well
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<ahoneybun> ovidiuflorin did that
<ahoneybun> yea just saw it
<valorie> ok, will publish then
<valorie> when we have the more elaborate notes about how to upgrade we can add that as well
<ahoneybun> valorie: got a link for the upgrade from Xenial page?
<ahoneybun> I know there was a card somewhere
<valorie> on the card
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to find it
<valorie> published
<ahoneybun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YakketyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> found it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> couldn't be too precise in the notes on upgrade, as I always do it via command line
<valorie> me too
<valorie> so much faster
<valorie> sometimes I test the gui though
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and no GUI to crash!
<valorie> didn't have time for that this time
<valorie> gui did crash on me once a few years ago
<valorie> fortunately I knew the commandline already
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> last time I recall using the gui was maverick I think? :P
<valorie> don't we have a cli workaround for the driver manager problem?
<valorie> I should add that to the release notes
<valorie> if the wiki lets me do it
<tsimonq2> no ahoneybun I have a school, not a job
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> clivejo: and a container inside that one
<valorie> is it sudo ubuntu-drivers list ?
<acheronuk>  Available commands:
<acheronuk>    devices: Show all devices which need drivers, and which packages apply to them.
<acheronuk>    list: Show all driver packages which apply to the current system.
<acheronuk>    autoinstall: Install drivers that are appropriate for automatic installation.
<acheronuk>    debug: Print all available information and debug data about drivers.
<acheronuk> for sudo ubuntu-drivers
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you playing Russian dolls with lxc containers?
<valorie> so like, sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<valorie> that seems a bit dicey
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: how'd you guess? :D
<acheronuk> not actually tried that one, I would not add that in the notes
<valorie> when I invoked that, 
<valorie> he following additional packages will be installed:
<valorie>   bbswitch-dkms lib32gcc1 libc6-i386 libcuda1-367 libjansson4 libxnvctrl0 nvidia-opencl-icd-367 nvidia-prime nvidia-settings ocl-icd-libopencl1 policykit-1-gnome screen-resolution-extra
<valorie> I control C'd that
<valorie> nope, nope
<acheronuk> devices and list let you see what there is. then you can manually install with apt or a package manager what you want
<acheronuk> saying that, even the basic nvidia-3XX driver pulls in a lot of packages like above
<acheronuk> some on recommends though, which you could avoid
<valorie> I trusted driver-manager output
<valorie> and feel I don't know enough to mess with my drivers
<valorie> autoinstall it seemed wanted to go a big far
<acheronuk> would have not really done any harm. just much of it not really needed for all nvidia cards
<valorie> well, 
<valorie> $ sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<valorie> intel-microcode
<valorie> nvidia-340
<valorie> nvidia-367
<valorie> so it seems I have what is recommended already
<valorie> anyway, this is too involved for that wiki page
<acheronuk> yep
<valorie> am I the only one who still can't use "full-upgrade" with apt?
<valorie> so annoying
<valorie> have to use dist-upgrade like the old days
<valorie> heh, and nothing to upgrade today
<ahoneybun> mm I can't click next on the 16.04 image
<ahoneybun> in a VM
<ahoneybun> just not clickable
<clivejo> does anyone know where Jenkin's stores its keys?
<tsimonq2> s/Jenkin's/Jenkins/
 * clivejo slap's tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> s/slap's/slaps/
<tsimonq2> learn grammar! :P
<clivejo> Im dyslexic, I cant
<tsimonq2> s/cant/can't/
 * tsimonq2 runs
<clivejo> you are lucky there is an ocean between us
<tsimonq2> clivejo: omg I almost forgot
<tsimonq2> HAPPY PUP BIRTHDAY! :D
<clivejo> hes already broken all his toys
<tsimonq2> BAD DOG
<tsimonq2> :P
<clivejo> grrrr
<clivejo> how does this work!!
 * clivejo wonders what is running in dizzy-simon
<clivejo> tsimonq2: have you a bridge or something configured, or another container?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Magical Wizard Stuff™
<clivejo> hummmm
<clivejo> Dizzy Magic is forbidden
<tsimonq2> clivejo: so none of this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFVaH0E9X3s :P
<tsimonq2> valorie: we needs Mailign List release announcements
<valorie> oh right
<valorie> I'll forward the ubuntu one and add Kubuntu magick
<tsimonq2> :D :D :D
<clivejo> where?!?
 * clivejo grabs Simon and shakes him violently
<clivejo> tell me where!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Release Announcement?
<clivejo> no, keys
<clivejo> where are the keys!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: If you're talking about Jenkin's keys, I don't know a Jenkin.
 * clivejo cries
<clivejo> ls
<ahoneybun> oh you kept in those "\o/" valorie lol
<valorie> I didn't notice them
<valorie> we can take them out when we add it the detailed help page
<valorie> working on a blog post right now
 * tsimonq2 taps his foot at sabdfl
<tsimonq2> Zealous Zebu I hope :P
<valorie> as long as it isn't zebra
<tsimonq2> nah that wouldn't be like Mark
<tsimonq2> valorie: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fljKx9nvrL4
<valorie> and that right there is why I don't want it
<valorie> lol
<tsimonq2> valorie: you see that before today?
<valorie> I've not
<valorie> or only in nightmares.....
<tsimonq2> XDDDDD
<tsimonq2> valorie: now you have to beg sabdfl not to pick that :P
<acheronuk> clivejo: is the an environment var GNUPGHOME set?
<clivejo> where?
<acheronuk> the tooling for the main jenkins sets it to ENV['GNUPGHOME'] = '/var/lib/jenkins/tooling/gnupg, so I wondered if there was similar on the slaves?
<acheronuk> quite possible not...
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> I hate computers
<clivejo> I really do
* mparillo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety is live! | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.5 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.3 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE / FW 5.26 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS / Qt 5.7 KCI, 5.6.1 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.5.1 X-ARCHIVE | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne
<valorie> I <3 computers, I <3 Kubuntu, I <3 y'all
<valorie> even grumpy clive
<valorie> thanks mparillo
<mparillo> My pleasure.
<clivejo> Im trying to get filezillia to connect via sftp
<clivejo> but it cant see my keys
<tsimonq2> clivejo: you proved valorie's point :P
 * tsimonq2 runs
<ahoneybun> seems sadbfl likes apt-get
<valorie> so old-fashioned
<ahoneybun> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z3yusiCOCk
<ahoneybun> that url though...
<valorie> I almost forgot: happy birthday clivepup!
<tsimonq2> ^ :D
<clivejo> tsimonq2: what are you doing?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: releasing Lubuntu 16.10, you?
 * acheronuk throws the pup an indestructible squeaky toy
<clivejo> I need help
<tsimonq2> !help | clivejo 
<ubottu> clivejo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<clivejo> grrr
<acheronuk> ubotto needs a 'slap the smartass' trigger 
<tsimonq2> XD
 * clivejo decides he dont need help that bad 
<acheronuk> sorry clive. just barely keeping from zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<acheronuk> so would not be much help anyway
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I CAN HELP YOU :D :D :D :D :D
<clivejo> no you cant, you will just annoy me even more
<clivejo> does anyone find that copying in Yakkety sometimes doesnt work?
<clivejo> especially from PIM?
<tsimonq2> copying?
<clivejo> yes, like copy a section of an email
<tsimonq2> oh
<clivejo> I have to click copy several times
<tsimonq2> !support | clivejo 
<ubottu> clivejo: The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Please be aware that this channel is for development only.
 * tsimonq2 runs
<mparillo> copying (ctrl-v) just worked for me in Konversation. I have noticed that I seem to hit <alt><tab> once to bring up the list of windows, then a second time to go the next one.
<mparillo> And when a tester or developer asks a question it can be construed as debugging, not a support request.
<tsimonq2> mparillo: I was kidding
<mparillo> I know
<acheronuk> night everyone. thank you for all the efforts and help on yakkety. despite adversity, it has been fun :)
<mparillo> TY acheronuk. And it sounds as if Clive could use some unconditional support now.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: <3 o/
<acheronuk> clive always has my unconditional support
 * tsimonq2 pets clivejo's pup
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> Im in!
<acheronuk> in what?
<clivejo> the slave
<valorie> weeeee
 * acheronuk is sleepy but too curious to go now
<clivejo> I could only access it via river (kci.pangea)
<acheronuk> make the slave spill it's secrets
<clivejo> but I added my keys and able to connect directly
<clivejo> Im copying the /var/lib/jenkins now
<clivejo> locally
<clivejo> see if I can restore the files to master
<clivejo> I can see LP PPA and git keys
<clivejo> alioth
<clivejo> and slaves
<clivejo> but dunno how to make it that jenkins can see them
<tsimonq2> sudo clivejo do "Configure LXC containers and rewrite in Python."
<tsimonq2> :P
<acheronuk> we can work it out
<acheronuk> or bribe someone who can
<tsimonq2> I take cash or bitcoin, and beer if you can smuggle it to me :P
<acheronuk> not you
<acheronuk> :P
<acheronuk> well, not with beer or bitcoin anyway
<mparillo> Maybe we smuggle tsimonq2 to DE and he would be legal there.
<tsimonq2> oh?
<acheronuk> DE?
<tsimonq2> mparillo: what's the legal age there?
<mparillo> I assumed non-existent, like their speed limits in the good old days; just act responsibly, like a good German.
<acheronuk> damn, Akademy was just there
<clivejo> this could take a while :/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-14
<clivejo> hi Snowhog are you same as kubuntu forums?
<valorie> hey Snowhog, nice to see you here
<clivejo> how do I recreate /var/lib/jenkins/.ssh if I dont have root access?
<Snowhog> clivejo: That'd be me. ;)
<clivejo> nice to see you here :)
<Snowhog> clivejo: Thank you. I'm not on IRC very often, but I check in now and again.
<clivejo> you should, its amazing!
<clivejo> or get Telegram!
<Snowhog> Hi valorie! Thank you for adding my other email account.
<valorie> you are most welcome
<valorie> we're taking off to get chinese food before the big storm hits
<tsimonq2> 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉
<clivejo> I dunno how to repair this without root access :/
<Snowhog> valorie: As to the issue I raised in that June dated email you found in your spam folder. Apt using IPv6 addressing instead of IPv4 seems to have resolved itself. Don't know when, as I was using an alias for apt that forced use of IPv4. But I checked today, and apt is using IPv4.
<Snowhog> clivejo: Boot from a LiveCD/USB and chroot?
 * clivejo giggles
<clivejo> eak
<clivejo> according to IP2Location the kci server is in Australia!
<clivejo> valorie: will you send me down under to boot the KCI server from a Live CD?
<Snowhog> clivejo: See, that's what one gets when they enter IRC after a conversation has already started; you don't see what dialog came before. Buy, hey, yeah, a trip to Australia with a LiveCD. I say go for it!
<clivejo> Snowhog: we had a bit of a set back
<clivejo> someone accidently killed the Kubuntu Continuous Integration (KCI) server
<Snowhog> clivejo: Off with their head!
<clivejo> so Im trying to get it working again
<clivejo> but not having much luck
<Snowhog> clivejo: Can't force it to reboot?
<clivejo> it needs the key files to connect to the different servers
<clivejo> ie git repros, LP PPA, etc
<clivejo> even the slaves
<Snowhog> clivejo: There isn't an administrative 'backdoor account'?
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> its a server that was provided by Blue Systems
<clivejo> and we (as far as I know) dont have a root account on it
<Snowhog> clivejo: That's not good. In my opinion, there should never be just one administrative account. There should be at least two, with the other one never being used unless the primary gets borked.
<clivejo> there are a lot of things should never happen but do :P
<Snowhog> clivejo: Anyone at Blue Systems available with knowledge about that server? Maybe they still have an account that can be used with it.
<clivejo> I think we might be trying to move it after this
<clivejo> but its going to set us back, development wise
<clivejo> and we already behind!
<Snowhog> Sounds like reason enough to send you to Australia to fix it!
<clivejo> probably better to have our own machine
<Snowhog> clivejo: But until you do, that one still needs to be remedied, yes?
<clivejo> I dont know it it can be
<clivejo> I dont have the knowledge to fix it!
<clivejo> anyway, time for bed
<clivejo> night all
<clivejo> oh Snowhog did you see the podcast?
<tsimonq2> KCI be like: https://twitter.com/sadserver/status/523519779470991361
<ahoneybun> and someone built KDE 1 on modern hardware
<ahoneybun> http://www.heliocastro.info/?p=291
<valorie> isn't that awesome?
<valorie> helio is fantastic
<valorie> talk about stable software
<ahoneybun> I find it a bit of a waste of time
<tsimonq2> omg wow...
<tsimonq2> debtree
<tsimonq2> you guys HAVE to see this
<tsimonq2> http://imgur.com/a/aacB3
<tsimonq2> http://i.imgur.com/WFupxyn.jpg is a better link though
<tsimonq2> argh come on...
<valorie> ahoneybun: there is a serious effort to save old software
<valorie> before it's gone
<tsimonq2> aha: http://people.ubuntu.com/~tsimonq2/firefox-yakkety.png
<tsimonq2> when you install Firefox, your computer goes through that mess ^^^^^
<tsimonq2> who wants to see kubuntu-desktop? :D
<valorie> ewww, gtk
<valorie> sure
<ahoneybun> wait does everyone have a people thing?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: all Ubuntu Members
<ahoneybun> holy crap
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: and all Kubuntu members are inherently Kubuntu members 
<valorie> what can we do with it?
<valorie> how big is it, etc.?
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PeopleUbuntuCom
<tsimonq2> all instructions therr ^
<tsimonq2> *there
<valorie> very cool
<ahoneybun> yea I found that
<ahoneybun> did not know about it
<ahoneybun> well yea
<ahoneybun> I know I am
<tsimonq2> have fun ;)
<ahoneybun> still waiting on my sign letter from Mark and mag issue
<ahoneybun> mm I have to wait till LP takes my new ssh key
<tsimonq2> I have a feeling this will be a very large file, lol
<valorie> hmmm, jr used to use his space all the time, but I never thought to investigate it
<tsimonq2> valorie: my index.html file just redirects to tsimonq2.net
<tsimonq2> valorie: otherwise, Rik has used my people.ubuntu.com instance before :P
<tsimonq2> valorie: how do you think he got things to shadeslayer? :D
<valorie> neat!
<tsimonq2> valorie: he logged into my linode, which has access to my people.ubuntu.com instance, tarred everything up, then used sftp to get it on there. :)
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk, santa_: can I *please* move all the packages from the staging PPAs to Backports Landing? ;)
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk, santa_: imho our next priority is landing things there
 * ahoneybun wonders why we can't get into it
<ahoneybun> I added my ssh key to LP
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: pop into #canonical-sysadmin and ask the vanguard
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: they have access and are there to help :)
<ahoneybun> I know
<ahoneybun> going to wait a few mins for the server to catch up
<tsimonq2> ok
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: you were saying?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: hm?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: ping blahdeblah
<tsimonq2> Ok, bed for me. o/
<valorie> sweet dreams, tsimonq2
<soee> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Kubuntu-Valve-VR-Demo
<valorie> cool
<acheronuk> clivejo: if we need better access to pangea to fix/change things, then perhaps sitter et al can help. if not I can't see why someone somewhere @ bluesystems would not be willing to help
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: on backports I want to discuss with clivejo santa etc whether anything (e.g. plasma) needs a rebuild before copying access, and sort merging git to kubuntu_yakkety_backports
<acheronuk> what with one thing and another with YY, just not managed to have that conversion yet
<acheronuk> s/kubuntu_yakkety_backports/kubuntu_xenial_backports
<CRogers> Mornin.
 * CRogers stretches.
<acheronuk> morning :)
 * CRogers chuckles.
<CRogers> Hey.
<CRogers> Boss: Did you photograph the watch bands for the new listings? Me: Nope. They have not come in yet. We don't even have the watch device.
<CRogers> Boss: Oh. Me: I could 3D model the whole lot. Boss: ... okay.
<CRogers> Moral of the story: I should bill my coffee to the company.
<CRogers> Or tell the boss I need to subscribe to the blender cloud...
<CRogers> Hmmm, that's not a bad idea, actually. More money for the Blender foundation.
<acheronuk> design/graphics is very much not my best point
<CRogers> That's okay. I'm a crappy coder at best.
<CRogers> So we have complimentary disciplines. :)
<CRogers> acheronuk, what's your best point?
<acheronuk> CRogers: used to be physics, but now I wonder...
<CRogers> acheronuk, Cool. Maybe a better question is: what are you obsessed with lately?
<CRogers> I find that usually corresponds with what I wind up being good at.
<acheronuk> lately it's trying to make kubuntu better. in a specific sense help on the technical side of getting it done. I think that is now going to involve significantly brushing up on my somewhat scattered coding skills 
<CRogers> acheronuk, it's great how projects like Kubuntu can focus you, and give an excuse to refine coding skills, etc.
<CRogers> Big motivator for me too (FLOSS projects in general)
<CRogers> Urf, I hope this is *okay*.
<CRogers> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fezpyqtjkjxp5df/samsung_s2_watch_screenshot.png?dl=0
<CRogers> Meaning: I hope the watchbands really look like this. ;P
<acheronuk> I think I want one!
<CRogers> acheronuk, Oh good! It's working then. lol
<jimarvan> goood morning!!!! :D
<jimarvan> OMG OMG release image on website!
<jimarvan> woohoooo!!
<CRogers> jimarvan, Hi! :D
 * CRogers goes to look
<CRogers> jimarvan, you mean this: http://kubuntu.org/ ?
<jimarvan> yeap in the news :)
<jimarvan> but not in the first page yet hehe
<acheronuk> new banner being made I think
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> I am going to backup my stuff here
<jimarvan> and try an upgrade
<jimarvan> *crossing fingers
<clivejo> OMG Kubuntu 16.10 is out!
<clivejo> who let it escape?
 * clivejo looks at tsimonq2
<sitter> acheronuk: that server is not bluesystems maintained
<acheronuk> sitter clivejo : sigh. so who's is it then?
<acheronuk> you clearly have access
<acheronuk> KCI is a puzzlebox at the moment. should be simple, but no-one can manage it!
<sitter> acheronuk: kubuntu
 * acheronuk gives up
<CRogers> The new features page doesn't seem to have much related to the KDE interface. It's just an overview of the pre-packaged software...
<CRogers> Dolphin is looking pretty spiff in kde, though.
<sitter> acheronuk: clivejo has access. I am not sure what the problem is?
<clivejo> sitter: tsimonq2 wants to re-write KCI tooling in Python, whats your opinion on that?
<acheronuk> sitter: [01:02] <clivejo> how do I recreate /var/lib/jenkins/.ssh if I dont have root access?
<sitter> it doesn't seem very practical to rewrite something for shits and giggles and then spend half a year getting rid of all the bugs again
<sitter> if you rewrite it use go or rust though
<sitter> acheronuk: but he does
<acheronuk> I thought so, but......
<acheronuk> on a re-write - fine, but lets just get the old one working 1st!
<acheronuk> then Simon can experiment all he likes. but wee need a working CI
<clivejo> well will someone tell KCI I have the permissions
<clivejo> because its saying I dont
<clivejo> open /var/lib/jenkins/.ssh/id_rsa failed: Permission denied.                                                                              
<clivejo> Saving the key failed: /var/lib/jenkins/.ssh/id_rsa. 
<jimarvan> :/
<jimarvan> it is that serious heh...
<clivejo> jimarvan: no idea
<jimarvan> :(
<clivejo> this is my first time looking at how it all works 
<acheronuk> sitter: sorry to bug you :(, but so you have any idea why clivejo may get that ^^^
<jimarvan> brb guys rebooting
<sitter> wrong permissions
<acheronuk> sitter: lol. that I worked out
<clivejo> but how do I "fix" that
<sitter> man chown
<clivejo> we going round in circle here !
<clivejo> chown: changing ownership of ‘.ssh’: Operation not permitted
<sitter> phew
<clivejo> sudo chown wants a password
<clivejo> and I dont know said password
<sitter> clivejo: user ubuntu=sudo access; user jenkins=no sudo access
<sitter> so you sudo chown from the *ubuntu* user
<sitter> clivejo: tooling-pending also has wrong ownership while you are at it
<clivejo> should that entire folder (/var/lib/jenkins) be owned by jenkins ?
<sitter> yes
<clivejo> ssh to this box is so laggy
<sitter> imagine you had to walk to sydney to operate it!
<clivejo> so as "ubuntu" if I do sudo chown -R jenkins jenkins ?
<clivejo> while in /var/lib
<clivejo> is the group ok?
<sitter> no
<sitter> jenkins:jenkins
<sitter> group matters not though, so whatevs
<sitter> -R is dandy
<clivejo> ok done
<sitter> then you should be able to keygen
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> now put pub key on slave?
<sitter> yeah
<clivejo> ok, I dont think this is how it was setup before
<clivejo> the previous key was ubuntu@river
<clivejo> this new key is jenkins@river
<clivejo> :wq
<sitter> maybe the previous key was copied from the ubuntu user, which would be a bit dodgy
<clivejo> *beeping* *beep*
<clivejo> ok, key added to authorized_keys
<clivejo> what now almighty and most worshipful master sitter?
 * sitter now relaxen und watschen der blinkenlichten
<clivejo> English please :P
<sitter> how uneducated
<sitter> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blinkenlights
<clivejo> jenkins UI needs to know about the key?
<sitter> yes
<sitter> I told ya, update the credentials setting
<sitter> then fire up the node 
<clivejo> am I doing that right?
<sitter> your blinkenlights are red
<clivejo> ERROR: Server rejected the 1 private key(s) for linode-slave
<sitter> key no goody goody
<clivejo> dont think Im setting up the key properly
<sitter> oh fudge
<sitter> clivejo: you added the key to the root user of the node
<sitter> one should think you should use the jenkins-slave user :P
<clivejo> one would, it one knew how this thing worked!
<clivejo> hummm
<clivejo> jenkins@pandak
 * acheronuk runs 'sudo install acheronuk /usr/local/pub4lunch'
<clivejo> sitter: whats the remote root directory?
<clivejo> oh!
<clivejo> blinkenlights
<clivejo> sitter: Die Lichter sind grün
<sitter> awesum
<clivejo> humm
<clivejo> maybe not
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_attica/127/console
<clivejo> 10:33:11 ERROR: Error cloning remote repo 'packaging'
<sitter> oh
<sitter> OH
<sitter> I am not sure why 
<clivejo> ERROR: Workspace has a .git repository, but it appears to be corrupt.
<sitter> wipe it I guess
<clivejo> master has clean workspaces, linode has all the old stuff?
<clivejo> can those workspaces be copied back to master?
<clivejo> sitter: Phil had to install git-monitor to stop races on LP and KDE git 
<clivejo> uses semaphores so we dont get banned from KDE git
<clivejo> or time out on the naughty step
<sitter> that's what I wrote about in the mail
<sitter> clivejo: I'd let master just sort out the workspaces
<sitter> clivejo: this should be set up on master
<sitter> clivejo: on the slave you probably need to set the tool location of git to /var/lib/jenkins/tooling3/git-monitor/git
<clivejo> but how do I do that?
<vip> is do-release-upgrade working (-d)? mine says, no new release
<clivejo> vip: did you do a full apt update and upgrade?
<davmor2> vip: are you on 16.04?
<davmor2> vip: did you change the upgrade from only lts to all?
<CRogers> Who wants a product demo like this for Kubuntu? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXEkoXgb4bI
<clivejo> CRogers: sure would be nice!
<clivejo> can you mention it in #kubuntu-podcast
<CRogers> sure.
<clivejo> they are the more "creative" people !
<davmor2> vip: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<davmor2> vip: read the blue box for upgrade from 16.04
<davmor2> vip: if you do that does that fix it for you?
<soee> allo
<soee> ...
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPF58q58Ois
<tsimonq2> ok acheronuk 
<sitter> clivejo: you configure the node
<tsimonq2> o/ sitter 
<vip> davmor2: hmm, cannot run command ' '' --attach 0 --dont-update'.
<vip> I don't use *-discover[-upgrade] packages, needed to install it
<vip> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libexec/kf5/kdesu --  --attach 0 --dont-update
<vip> so, I only needed vim /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change Prompt to normal
<vip> I'll update wiki
<davmor2> vip: sorry not using kubuntu so not sure on the process glad it kinda helped a bit at least :)
<vip> thanks davmor2
<vip> hmm, do I need some permissions to edit?
<davmor2> vip: possibly there was a lot of spam hitting the wiki
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<CRogers> Hey BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> Hi CRogers
<CRogers> anyone know if it's possible to make the magnifier (universal access zoom tool) redray text, etc so that it's a crisp magnification instead of a pixelated zoom?
<CRogers> *redraw
<mparillo> vip: Yes, as a result of spam, you need to request to join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wiki-editors
<vip> mparillo: oh, thanks
<vip> (I've just sent you message via launchpad)
<vip> mparillo: are admins here?
<mparillo> No, I think you click on the group and send a request to join. IIRC, you can say who you are and your past contributions.
<mparillo> I was accepted in less than 24 hours.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no even that, popey will approve you if you look like you have a reasonable non spammy LP profile I think
<vip> oh, my LP profile is empty as black hole
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> popey is on several IRC channels #ubuntu-uk #ubuntu-on-air #ubuntu-devel etc
<vip> thank you
<clivejo> ok, so how do I get git-monitor working?!?
<marco-parillo> Congratulations: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wiki-editors Latest members  vip
<jimarvan> :)
<jimarvan> brb rebooting
<marco-parillo> Has anybody noticed if you run kate, the file dialog is the normal kdialog. But if you kdesudo kate, you get a different kind of file dialog box. Is it just me? If no, is the bug against Kate or kdesudo?
<BluesKaj> marco-parillo, that's because of the negelected bug that apps opened with root permissions don't use the settings one sets in system settings , and even if you try to set them up with kdesudo systemsettings the settings don't work 
<BluesKaj> I reported this over a year ago.and I don't think anyone has done anything to fix it
<BluesKaj> I'm sure there have been many bug reports filed
<BluesKaj> since the move to plasma 5
<marco-parillo> TY, I guess I eventually figured out the pattern.
<BluesKaj> marco-parillo, it's particularly annoying on a large screen due to the font size settings not being readable 
<jimarvan> aaand back :)
<jimarvan> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/CI
<jimarvan> good stuff... :)
<CRogers> Huh. Someone else reconstructed the kubuntu logo. :)
<CRogers> That graphic has a good version in it.
<jimarvan> :D
<CRogers> Or did someone just make that page?
<jimarvan> love it
<jimarvan> AHORA ES LA HORA
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> or the much more kubuntu style memo: NOW OR NEVER
<jimarvan> lol
<CRogers> Hehehe
<jimarvan> clivejo: <3
<CRogers> I need to petition the Ubuntu studio people to change their motto.
<CRogers> It's really embarassing.
<CRogers> To the point where I keep my laptop partially closed during boot. ;P
<jimarvan> xD
<CRogers> I do not understand the "for humans" ubuntu mottos.
<jimarvan> they wanted to say "for idiots"
<jimarvan> but they marketised it
<CRogers> Yea, that's how it comes off.
<CRogers> It still comes off "for idiots"
<CRogers> Because what exactly is the alternative?
<CRogers> Linux for hamsters?
<CRogers> Linux for Space Aliens?
<CRogers> No, THIS is definitely Linux for... humans.
 * CRogers facepalms
<jimarvan> xD
<CRogers> It's also deprecating to the community.
<CRogers> So Debian is... Linux for non-humans. 
<CRogers> orly?
<CRogers> Linux for human beings.
 * CRogers shudders.
<jimarvan> easy there captain rogers
<jimarvan> let them live
<CRogers> Sorry. lol
<jimarvan> xD xD xD
<CRogers> Hahaha
<CRogers> Oh they can live.
<CRogers> But not without my criticism. ;)
<CRogers> Which flows abundantly, like a bountiful wellspring, from my open maw.
<CRogers> all shall be blessed. ALL SHALL BE BLESSED
<jimarvan> aaand time to leave the office! :)
<jimarvan> see ya all laters
<jimarvan> ;)
<CRogers> laters, jimarvan
<CRogers> :)
<jimarvan> love kubuntu 16.10 on virtualbox so far
<jimarvan> cannot wait to test the upgrade
<jimarvan> it feels the smoothest virtual box kubuntu installation ever
<CRogers> Cool.
<CRogers> Linux for everyone.
<CRogers> There.
<CRogers> That wasn't so hard. ;P
<jimarvan> ;)
<clivejo> grrrr 
<CRogers> clivejo, sup?
<clivejo> issues!
<CRogers> eep!
 * CRogers gets out the almost empty can of issues-away...
<clivejo> spray KCI with it, quick!
<CRogers> hehehe
 * CRogers reads the can
<CRogers> Says "aim away from face"... do they mean my face or faces in-general?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Aim it at the server in Australia
<acheronuk> no wonder it's slow
<clivejo> indeed
<clivejo> travelling a long way!#
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you know what that git-monitor is ?
<acheronuk> something that monitors git
<clivejo> oh?
<acheronuk> obvious innit?
<acheronuk> otherwise, why call it that?
<clivejo> if it only monitors, why is it blocking connections to LP?
<acheronuk> not a scooby
<acheronuk> seriously, I've heard it mentioned, but no more than that. sorry
<clivejo> wheres the ferret?
 * CRogers fires up the latest inkscape-trunk from repo
<CRogers> oh yes, baby! Javier put in my measure line LPE! No more manually assing measurements for product design specs!
<clivejo> acheronuk: how many executors did we used to have on linode?
<CRogers> *adding
<acheronuk> at one point 32 I think, by Phil may have knocked that down 
<yofel> o/
<clivejo> speak of the devil!
<yofel> with the last settings, scaleway had 48, linode 128
<yofel> works fine as long as you don't use btrfs :P
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> no it does!
<clivejo> doesnt work at all!
<yofel> oh, I do, works most of the time.....
<yofel> the git-monitor is the connection throttling semaphore for git so that git.kde.org doesn't reject connections
<yofel> the monitor has to be running and the CI has to use the git wrapper script 
<clivejo> is ssh lways this slow?
<acheronuk> hi yofel :)
<yofel> yes, don't ask me why
<clivejo> well apparently the server is in Austrilia!
<yofel> oh yeah, that might have something to do with it
 * yofel totally read Austria a couple lines above o.O
<clivejo> yofel: which tooling is in use?
<clivejo> have tooling3 and tooling-pending (whatever that is)
<clivejo> and tooling
<clivejo> they all look the same :/
<clivejo> LP 1571019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571019 in nootka (Ubuntu) "Nootka package needs update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571019
<clivejo> any ninja's want to look at that?
<yofel> "tooling" is some old version, it's important because it has the pgp keys
<yofel> "tooling3" is the current one, and the deployment copies that to tooling-pending, then deploys that in docker
<clivejo> this is painfully slow :(
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_extra-cmake-modules/788/console
<clivejo> Caused by: java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "/var/lib/jenkins/tooling/git-monitor/git" (in directory "/var/lib/jenkins/workspace/merger_extra-cmake-modules"): error=20, Not a directory
<clivejo> do they have to be created manually?
<yofel> hm....
<yofel> is that called in the container?
<yofel> I remember fiddling with that a bit, but don't remember exactly what I did :(
<clivejo> I have no idea, this is all over my head :/
<clivejo> I created /var/lib/jenkins/workspace/merger_extra-cmake-modules on master
<clivejo> yofel: is there a good resource to read up on this?
<yofel> you don't have to do that, that folder is created by the job
<yofel> that's where the job data is kept
<yofel> ask sitter, I pretty much reverse-engineered everything
<clivejo> you dont have a backup of the tooling as it was prior to the massacre
<clivejo> ?
<yofel> sadly no
<acheronuk> :(
<valorie> there is a card helpfully reminding us to do that, though
<clivejo> as long as we have a card
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> :(
<clivejo> I dont even know what that error is telling me
<clivejo> where is that directory?
<acheronuk> Cannot run program "/var/lib/jenkins/tooling/git-monitor/git" (in directory "/var/lib/jenkins/workspace/merger_extra-cmake-modules"): error=20, Not a directory
<acheronuk> ** shrugs **
<clivejo> yeah but where?!?
<clivejo> it is a directory
<clivejo> root@kci-slave:/var/lib/jenkins/workspace/merger_extra-cmake-modules
<clivejo> yofel: could they be safely deleted off the slave filesystem?
<clivejo> oh wait
<clivejo> permissions
<clivejo> what is the username that should have access to these files on the slave?
<clivejo> jenkins or jenkins-slave
<clivejo> in /var/lib/jenkins they are owned by jenkins-slave jenkins
<clivejo> in /var/lib/jenkins/workspace they are owned by jenkins-slave jenkins-slave
<clivejo> different group
<yofel> slave I think
<yofel> on linode I set that up a bit wrong I think
<yofel> on scaleway I just used the same name IIRC
<yofel> the workspace files are safe to delete though
<valorie> hi yofel, good to see ya
<yofel> hey
<clivejo> if I just rm that entire directory?
<clivejo> workspaces
<clivejo> workspace I mean
<yofel> not sure, I only ever removed the contents
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> sure there nothing we need?!?
<yofel> not in there, I wiped that several times myself
<clivejo> don't want to be responsible for  the final nail in the coffin!
<yofel> that's just the git cache etc.
<clivejo> that was fast
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> still failing
<yofel> oh how did that work...
<yofel> clivejo: is it faling on master?
<clivejo> let me try
<yofel> ok, so it's not failing on master right now
<yofel> or rather, you're trying on linode, right?
<clivejo> well its configured to only send those jobs to a slave
<yofel> right, thanks to the docker issues on master that sounded like a reasonable thing
<clivejo> how di that get enabled again
<valorie> re: nootka, I linked it on LP to upstream
<clivejo> valorie: what is it?
<yofel>  > /var/lib/jenkins/tooling/git-monitor/git init /var/lib/jenkins/workspace/merger_extra-cmake-modules # timeout=10
<yofel> ERROR: Error cloning remote repo 'origin'
<yofel> is that the problem?
<clivejo> is Riks meeting at 20:00 UTC?
<yofel> it is
<valorie> if it isn't part of KDE-edu, it should be
<valorie> application to learn classical score notation
<clivejo> yofel: different error on master
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_extra-cmake-modules/793/console
<yofel> clivejo: oh, that should be tooling3/git-monitor, not tooing/
<yofel> at least on linode and scaleway
<clivejo> how do I configure that?!?
<yofel> uh, that was set in the git plugin in jenkins IIRC
<yofel> and master sounds like a missing ssh key
<yofel> hm, those are there though
<clivejo> that would make sense seeing as all its data was deleted!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yofel is back!
<yofel> for today at least ;)
<clivejo> how do I config plugins?
<yofel> clivejo: linode has a bunch more keys, and I believe you have to set which key is used somewhere
<yofel> uh....
<clivejo> when I click on them in the list it takes me to the homepage for that plugin
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We need the KCI badly
<yofel> yeah, wrong menu
<yofel> it's a bit confusing
<clivejo> a bit?
<yofel> you get used to it, somewhat
<yofel> now where was that
<clivejo> where is the config menu, I have yet to see it!
<yofel> clivejo: manage jenkins > configure system
<yofel> then scroll down to git
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> thats weird!
<yofel> there's also another section for the git user, but I'm not sure if that's relevant
<clivejo> there is git plugin
<clivejo> user.name
<clivejo> user.email
<yofel> first just try setting the correct monitor
<yofel> then retry linode
<yofel> if that still fails with an auth error the user might be missing
<yofel> as linode should still have the correct ssh keys
<clivejo> is git monitor a separate plugin?
<yofel> that's further to the top just called "Git"
<yofel> where you set the git path
<yofel> "Path to Git executable"
<clivejo> oh yes
<clivejo> changed to tooling3
<clivejo> so slow!!
<clivejo> oh great
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_extra-cmake-modules/794/console
<clivejo> different errors#
<yofel> o.O
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> we got a bit further - http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_extra-cmake-modules/795/console
<tsimonq2> Oh, so I can't rewrite in Python? :( :P
<soee> hiho yofel, long time no see :)
<tsimonq2> yofel: hey \o/
<yofel> indeed, hey ^^
<valorie> tsimonq2: I heard "go for rust"
<tsimonq2> bah
<tsimonq2> Python :P
<yofel> go for "shiny current thing"
<yofel> or maybe a bit more conservative and stick to javascript? ^^
<tsimonq2> that works too ;)
<acheronuk> whatever (a) works and (b) doesn't give anyone new trying to get to grips with it brainache for 6 months
<valorie> or maybe just keep what we have WORKING
<valorie> since we need it
<valorie> now
 * clivejo dings the bell
<acheronuk> valorie: yes. I was meaning for the future
<clivejo> its 20:00 UTC
<acheronuk> should a new one be needed
<clivejo> does everyone knoe what that means?!?
 * acheronuk hides
<clivejo> no no, you're up front :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> who hasn't done so yet, please check out https://kubuntu.org
<Snowhog> Nice page.
<yofel> nice
<yofel> ok, so who's around for the meeting?
<yofel> o/
<clivejo> o/
<valorie> o/
<tsimonq2> ...hai?
<tsimonq2> ...what am I missing here?
 * yofel puts a hand on the ovidiuflorin stickfigure
<yofel> works
<valorie> you can be here and participate, you just can't vote tsimonq2
<clivejo> This is now the membership meeting for acheronuk
<tsimonq2> OH
<acheronuk> ahoneybun ?
<tsimonq2> OHHHH
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: :D :D :D
<clivejo> didnt you hear me ringing the bell?!?
<yofel> claydoh: around?
 * clivejo mutters about going round ringing bells for his good health
<yofel> ahoneybun: ?
<acheronuk> still cleaning up hurricane mess I think? but he was going to proxy or something
<acheronuk> claydoh: ^^
<tsimonq2> ovidiuflorin: DAYUM 👍👍👍 on kubuntu.org
<yofel> he did say hello from telegram
<yofel> but anyway, voting can continue on ML if necessary
<valorie> certainly
<yofel> who's charing...?
<yofel> chairing...?
<IrcsomeBot> * ovidiuflorin thinks /me should know what meeting everybody is talking about
<yofel> charing might not be that good an idea
 * yofel drops a needle
<yofel> oh well, lets start before we're 10 minutes late
<yofel> acheronuk: so, who the hell are you and why do you think we should add you to our member ranks? ^^
<acheronuk> ok.
<acheronuk> I'm Rik Mills, from and currently in the UK.
<acheronuk> wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RikMills
<acheronuk> LP page: https://launchpad.net/~rikmills
<clivejo> why is it Rik and not Rick?
<acheronuk> ^^ because I want it that way :P
<valorie> :-)
<acheronuk> I studied physics at uni where I started using Unix/linux on their systems.
<acheronuk> Then progressed to using Linux during research and for personal desktop use. 1st with mandrake/suse, and then mandriva and on to kubuntu.
<clivejo> what uni was it?
<acheronuk> last was surrey
<clivejo> what made you choose Kubuntu?
<acheronuk> where I met among others https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Al-Khalili
<clivejo> coming from Mandriva?
<acheronuk> a recommendation if I recall. and basically it sounding very good
 * valorie started with Mandrake too
<acheronuk> kubuntu was indeed 'friendly computing', so I stuck there/here :)
<valorie> 'twas awesome
 * tsimonq2 started with vanilla Ubuntu
<clivejo> when did you start to get involved in the Kubuntu community
 * yofel had his first touches with suse ^^
<acheronuk> clivejo: I had done a few bug reports and comments since about 2010 ish, but really decided to get involved last December more or less
<acheronuk> yofel: used suse a little for uni stuff. 
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what significant contributions have you had so far?
<clivejo> do you remember what your first bug report was about?
<acheronuk> clivejo: either something on the veromix plasmoid, or bugging ahoneybun about something in the docs
 * clivejo coughs
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: well. I helped get Qt 5.6.1 on the road by building that in my ppas before the archive had it
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: have generally tried to keep KCI on track so that it was installable to a greater or lesser degree
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and did that eventually get in the Ubuntu archive?
<clivejo> I believe you know Snowhog
<IrcsomeBot> * ahoneybun is on the road
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> +1 from me sorry
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: the archive versions done by Mirv et al did. mine got a head start on packaging until that could happen
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: What keeps you in the Kubuntu community? What drives you to come here on a daily basis?
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes, I know Snowhog and claydoh etc from the kubuntuforums :)
<acheronuk> I enjoy doing forum stuff, and that seems a great way to help and get feedback
<clivejo> and what made you sign up there?
<acheronuk> something that I think is needed a bit more
<clivejo> feedback from whom?
<acheronuk> clivejo: well, it was the natural place to go. feedback from users. testers we have are great, but still feedback from that may be a slightly different experience base.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I've had an immense amount of benefit from kubuntu over the years. it felt/feels like it's time to give back
<valorie> acheronuk: do you haunt the KDE forums as well, or just kubuntuforums?
<acheronuk> valorie: I'm registered, and occasionally look in. I should probably so more
<acheronuk> *do more
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> how do you suggest we set-up the KCI? would you make it the same? or would you change something? what?
 * clivejo gulps
 * tsimonq2 refrains from commenting
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: we need something that works for now, so rescuing that if possible is a priority
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I don't mean specifics, but in general, the workflow, the process?
<acheronuk> then we can investigate alternative implementations in a more considered way
<valorie> hear, hear
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> 👍
<valorie> but good question, how is our workflow?
<acheronuk> hard not to get into specifics, but stable branch building and testing needs to come back
<valorie> I've seen you fitting in and using it to our advantage, for sure
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: If you had to pick something, what has been your favorite part about being in the Kubuntu community thus far?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: not to sound slightly crawling, but in honestly the people. without exception you have all been lovely and a pleasure to work with
<clivejo> even Simon?
<tsimonq2> Fair enough. :) 👍
<acheronuk> clivejo: lol. yes.
<clivejo> so what do you want to see in future?
<acheronuk> everyone has their 'moments', of course. I certainly do
<clivejo> plans/goals?
<acheronuk> kubuntu has been more or less the 'go-to' kde desktop. I would like it to regain some of the lost ground on that
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> ooooo, me too
<acheronuk> within realistic limits, as many people now expect full releases quicker than the ubuntu cycle can cope with
<clivejo> how do you think we should go about doing that?
<acheronuk> some better interaction/collaboration with KDE (neon/) and debian so we can get new software and software versions ready quicker
<acheronuk> I myself would like to explore doing some things with or on KDE and neon. even if it's just a little mirroring of packaging effort, but maybe more
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: One more question that I had prepared, the others I will have came up with on the spot. If you are accepted as a Kubuntu Member, you will inherently be considered an Ubuntu Member. Do you know what being an Ubuntu Member means? (answer in any way you wish, being vague for a reason)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: means you are defacto a representative of ubuntu so must adhere to the CoC etc
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I trust you have read over https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership ?
<acheronuk> yes
 * clivejo reads the link
<clivejo> why did you decide to apply for membership now?
<valorie> acheronuk: I'm happy to hear that you want to closely collaborate with neon and the rest of upstream
<valorie> include Debian in there and I'll be totally happy
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> he did
<acheronuk> clivejo: It's something I know I would want to do eventually, so now at the start of a new cycle seemed ideal
<acheronuk> plus it's a stepping stone on to maybe more
<acheronuk> frankly, I didn't see much point in waiting
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: What now? What do you plan on doing in Kubuntu from here forward?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> A stepping stone to what?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: If I can recover from watching clive's -dev meeting, then that perhaps is the next thing
<tsimonq2> hah XD
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> *gives Simon a dirty look*
<acheronuk> again, not for itself, but as a means to an end of contributing better
<tsimonq2> lol clivejo 
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Do you have any questions for us?
<acheronuk> I have a way to go before that, but it's in my sights
<valorie> \o/
<acheronuk> clivejo: a million probably. but regards this? I don't think so.
<acheronuk> not that leap to mind just this second anyway
<valorie> acheronuk: many thanks to you for your work getting 16.10 released successfully
<valorie> I feel very confident that you will make a great Kubuntu Member
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: My final question. Do you want to be a Kubuntu Member?
<acheronuk> valorie: that was a pleasure. a stressful one at times, but still one all the same
<tsimonq2> I'm serious too.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes
<tsimonq2> Ok good, he can put up with me. :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I have so far....
<yofel> when did that become a membership requirement? :D
<yofel> anyway, you're both awesome, so that's good ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> *whistles*
<tsimonq2> yofel: I'm confident he can represent Kubuntu if he can keep a cool head. That's my reasoning for that. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Voting time?
<yofel> tsimonq2: good point, thanks
<yofel> fine with me
<yofel> for the record: he needs +4
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> he has +2
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> +1 from me
<valorie> +1 from me
<yofel> +1 as well
<clivejo> +1
<valorie> ahoneybun: ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> the +2 was valorie and ahoneybun
<clivejo> he prevoted
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> so +5 so far
<valorie> oh cool
<valorie> \o/
<soee> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Goin once
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> going twice
<valorie> congratulations, acheronuk!
<valorie> and thank you for stepping up
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: CONGRATS!!! :D :D :D 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉
<valorie> thank you yofel for chairing the meeting
 * clivejo claps
<tsimonq2> ^
<yofel> acheronuk: welcome
<tsimonq2> yofel: nice to see you around again :)
<acheronuk> thank you :)
<acheronuk> BTW, claydoh I think +1 in the council channel the other day :P
<yofel> tsimonq2: I won't be around much during weekdays until november at least, but lets see how much time I'll have
<Snowhog> acheronuk: Your Kubuntu Team badge on KFN has been applied. Congrats.
<tsimonq2> yofel: :)
<acheronuk> Snowhog: thank you :D
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: revoking your access to my linode as you *should* have your own people.ubuntu.com now :D :D :D
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: lol. ok
<yofel> added on launchpad
<tsimonq2> (since you are now technically an Ubuntu member)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PeopleUbuntuCom
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: not sure how long it takes the gears to turn on things like that getting enabled
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> congratulations acheronuk
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: if you're impatient, right now. that's what I learned. :P
<acheronuk> next time some script runs I assume
<tsimonq2> yeah cron
<acheronuk> ^^ aha
<yofel> email is on a cronjob I think, IRC cloak you have to request if you want it
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: thank you. I'm quite proud and humbled at the same time
<tsimonq2> Latest memberships
<tsimonq2> Kubuntu Members
<CRogers> hey, congrats, acheronuk!
<tsimonq2> Joined 1 minute ago 
<valorie> woooooo hooooooo
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Ubuntu Members — Member Kubuntu Members — 
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I saw :)
<acheronuk> thank you everyone, I shall strive to justify your confidence and trust
<tsimonq2> :)
<clivejo> now you just being a lick :P
<acheronuk> clivejo: partly, but there is important truth there all the same :P
<valorie> rofl
<clivejo> so first job as Kubuntu Member is to fix KCI
<tsimonq2> ^
 * acheronuk gulps
<clivejo> you be finished by midnight?
<clivejo> 2 hours should be plenty of time
<valorie> lol
<tsimonq2> yeah totally
<acheronuk> :P
<tsimonq2> if *I* can do it in two hours, so can you acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> (I think I can, when loaded with plenty of Red Bull and coffee. :P)
<acheronuk> I've watched you in a terminal. my eyes can hardly keep up
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> and I think I was on no coffee or Red Bull
<acheronuk> if you ever learn full touch typing, it will be combusting keyboards
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> In case none of you knew, I type with two fingers.
<CRogers> tsimonq2, me too, don't feel bad.
<tsimonq2> hah :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: How many fingers do you type with?
<acheronuk> 4 here, mostly. tried learning to touch type and no joy
<tsimonq2> Oh lol
<CRogers> A friend of mine said it's much better for your wrists than typing with all your fingers at once.
<tsimonq2> I get a good 30-35 WPM
<CRogers> If they are well-chosen words it's fine. ;)
<acheronuk> lol ^^^
<clivejo> did KCI go down before or after you guys added the yakkety_backports?
<acheronuk> after
<acheronuk> long after
<acheronuk> it seem to cope ok with that being there
<valorie> speaking of backports, I have a question
<valorie> are we doing Y backports soo
<valorie> n
<valorie> and can we get our Applications work into X still?
<valorie> like updates or so?
<valorie> oops, I mixed those up
<valorie> 16.04 backports, and 16.10 updates
<clivejo> does the KCI bot have a login?
<clivejo> java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Must specify login
<tsimonq2> valorie, clivejo, yofel: shouldn't an email be sent out welcoming Rik?
<clivejo> ah!
 * acheronuk welcome kubuntu-ci bot :)
<clivejo> must need a password
<acheronuk> oh :(
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> Notice from NickServ: 'This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.'
<clivejo> should we reset that or get a new one?
<clivejo> KCI-bot sounds nice :)
<acheronuk> sounds fine to me
<clivejo> tsimonq2: ping
<tsimonq2> clivejo: PONG
<clivejo> if you have a bit of spare time would you fix these mergers?
<tsimonq2> Is KCI back to normal?
<clivejo> mmmm normal, no
<KCI-Bot> Project merger_extra-cmake-modules build #796: STILL FAILING in 1 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_extra-cmake-modules/796/
<tsimonq2> EYY
<tsimonq2> there! \o/
<valorie> woooo
<acheronuk> no colours
<tsimonq2> :(
<tsimonq2> and it's usually a notice
<clivejo> grrr
<acheronuk> nothing on the kubuntu-ci channel?
<KCI-Bot> Yippee, build fixed!
<KCI-Bot> Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #94: FIXED in 3 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/94/
<KCI-Bot> Project merger_kdepim build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim/1/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'll wait for a nightly job to come through
 * acheronuk stop complaining
<acheronuk> stops
<valorie> darn, I like seeing the green
 * clivejo rolls eyes!
<valorie> but at least we have life
<clivejo> there!
<clivejo> have your green and red
<valorie> IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tsimonq2> valorie: you guys have one? :(
<valorie> have one what?
 * valorie is not a guy
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I did at one point.....
<tsimonq2> 04:29:41 PM < valorie> but at least we have life
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Awesome stuff ancherok!
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: it got misplaced
<acheronuk> ancherok ?!?!
<Snowhog> So, clivejo, the KCI is up and running again?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, thank you :)
<clivejo> Snowhog: Im not sure
<clivejo> its not how it was before
<acheronuk> realistically maybe we can have it 90% sorted over the weekend?
<clivejo> well if we can work on fixing the mergers
<clivejo> are we missing packages?
<clivejo> Im sure the yakkety FIX list was longer
<acheronuk> clivejo: did it just get wiped out, and only had what tried and failed why the cached config was keeping it going?
<clivejo> acheronuk: no idea
<acheronuk> that is what I thought at the time.
<acheronuk> I *think* it will repopulate when everything that hasn't built for week fails!
<valorie> I think my questions got lost, about backports and updates
<clivejo> valorie: noone wants to answer it
<valorie> :(
<acheronuk> valorie: not sure. think that needs to be discussed.
<acheronuk> which we can do :)
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #89: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/89/
<clivejo> Id like a KC meeting
<clivejo> hi dax
<clivejo> would you be here about our lovely bot?
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #5: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/5/
<valorie> ooo, colors
<clivejo> acheronuk: is it posting to kubuntu-ci?
<acheronuk> not that I can see
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #89: FAILURE in 8 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/89/
<dax> clivejo: ja, one of the spam detection bots pinged about it noticing and i realized i'm not in here
<clivejo> its a bot linked to our CI system
<clivejo> but we had an incident and the Jenkins server lost its memory
<clivejo> I cant find the password for the nick kubuntu-ci
<clivejo> and it kept getting booted, so renamed it KCI-Bot
<clivejo> acheronuk: JOIN # kubuntu-ci
<clivejo> Oct 14, 2016 9:37:56 PM INFO org.pircbotx.InputParser handleLine
<clivejo> :tepper.freenode.net 473 KCI-Bot # :Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<clivejo> cant get into the channel!
<acheronuk> what???
<clivejo> the bot is trying, but cant get into #kubuntu-ci
<acheronuk> I got that. the what? should strictly have been a why?
<clivejo> dax: is it possible to setup <KCI-Bot> with a password?
<acheronuk> freenode putting a restriction on it?
<clivejo> I think channel op
<clivejo> but dunno
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_jovie build #84: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_jovie/84/
<dax> clivejo: yes, if you disconnect the bot and connect from a client with that nick...
<dax> or if the bot lets you pipe arbitrary PRIVMSG through it
<dax> but first is usually easier
<clivejo> can you recover the old password for <kubuntu-ci>
<dax> i can send password reset instructions to the email address on file for the account. i can't tell you what that address is
<clivejo> I would hope its the KC email
<clivejo> valorie: would you know?
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #90: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/90/
<dax> or rather, anyone can do that, it's just /msg nickserv sendpass kubuntu-ci
<clivejo> done
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #90: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/90/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #106: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/106/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #6: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/6/
<valorie> I don't know
<valorie> I believe sitter set the bots up originally
<valorie> all of 'em
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_jovie build #85: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_jovie/85/
<clivejo> any word back from DO?
 * clivejo wonders could a private team be setup to keep all this info
<clivejo> or is there one already
<acheronuk> clivejo: are you shutting down jenkins?
<clivejo> it wanted to reboot
<acheronuk> ok.
<valorie> there is already kci-owners or so?
<valorie> on lp
<clivejo> ah its going to Haruld directly
<clivejo> sitter: ping
<tsimonq2> clivejo: WHy do you say Haruld not Harald?
<clivejo> cause thats his name
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #170: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/170/
<tsimonq2> ...it's Harald, right?
<clivejo> nope
<valorie> it is Harald, yes
<valorie> the Austrian way
<clivejo> its not!
<clivejo> https://youtu.be/OWermoaDDUo?t=5
<clivejo> hes put his name on the slide
<valorie> he did
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger
<valorie> but that's not how his name is spelled
<tsimonq2> O___o
<tsimonq2> clivejo: dude the cracked a joke about that
<tsimonq2> *they
<valorie> perfectionist personified
<valorie> <3
<clivejo> welcome cloaked acheronuk!
<Snowhog> Maybe Haruld is the Klingon spelling.
<tsimonq2> :D ahoneybun 
<clivejo> well its my spelling!
<Snowhog> He does claim to speak it.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk too :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: you now also have OP access in #ubuntu-discuss
<clivejo> so tsimonq2, can I leave you to work on those mergers?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'm waiting for the nightly to finish so I can trigger rebuilds...
<clivejo> ok, maybe Ill flush the queue
<valorie> clivejo: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins
<clivejo> !jenkins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jenkins
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- clivejo did you mean me? Unknown command ''
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- Use '!jenkins help' to get help!
<clivejo> !jenkins status
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jenkins status
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- status of all projects:
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- iso_xenial_unstable: no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- iso_xenial_unstable_amd64: no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- iso_yakkety_unstable: no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64: no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_akonadi: last build: 544 (51 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/544/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_akonadi-calendar: last build: 476 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar/476/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_akonadi-contacts: last build: 85 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-contacts/85/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_akonadi-mime: last build: 85 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-mime/85/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_akonadi-notes: last build: 81 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-notes/81/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_akonadi-search: last build: 474 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-search/474/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_analitza: last build: 738 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_analitza/738/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_ark: last build: 481 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ark/481/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_artikulate: last build: 175 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_artikulate/175/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_attica: last build: 168 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_attica/168/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_audiocd-kio: last build: 113 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_audiocd-kio/113/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_baloo: last build: 477 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_baloo/477/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_baloo-widgets: last build: 447 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_baloo-widgets/447/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_gpgmepp: last build: 467 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_gpgmepp/467/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_granatier: last build: 604 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_granatier/604/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_grantleetheme: last build: 99 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_grantleetheme/99/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_gwenview: last build: 741 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_gwenview/741/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_incidenceeditor: last build: 96 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_incidenceeditor/96/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_jovie: last build: 90 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_jovie/90/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_juk: last build: 90 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_juk/90/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kaccessible: last build: 88 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaccessible/88/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kaccounts-integration: last build: 739 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaccounts-integration/739/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kaccounts-providers: last build: 691 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaccounts-providers/691/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kactivities: last build: 767 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivities/767/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kactivities-stats: last build: 158 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivities-stats/158/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kactivitymanagerd: last build: 215 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/215/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kajongg: last build: 94 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kajongg/94/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kalarmcal: last build: 449 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalarmcal/449/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kalgebra: last build: 715 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalgebra/715/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kalzium: last build: 91 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalzium/91/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kamera: last build: 154 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kamera/154/
<valorie> woah
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kcodecs: last build: 738 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcodecs/738/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kcolorchooser: last build: 90 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcolorchooser/90/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kcompletion: last build: 734 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcompletion/734/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kconfig: last build: 751 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kconfig/751/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kconfigwidgets: last build: 744 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kconfigwidgets/744/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kcontacts: last build: 455 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcontacts/455/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kcoreaddons: last build: 767 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/767/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kcrash: last build: 728 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcrash/728/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kcron: last build: 645 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcron/645/
<tsimonq2> valorie: you wanted your screen of green? :D
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kdbusaddons: last build: 728 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdbusaddons/728/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kde-baseapps: last build: 114 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-baseapps/114/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kde-cli-tools: last build: 765 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-cli-tools/765/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kde-dev-scripts: last build: 560 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-dev-scripts/560/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kde-dev-utils: last build: 89 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-dev-utils/89/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kde-gtk-config: last build: 670 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-gtk-config/670/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kde-runtime: last build: 94 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-runtime/94/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kdebugsettings: last build: 437 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdebugsettings/437/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kdeclarative: last build: 762 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeclarative/762/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kdewebkit: last build: 725 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdewebkit/725/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kdf: last build: 92 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdf/92/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kdgantt2: last build: 86 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdgantt2/86/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kdiamond: last build: 605 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/605/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kdnssd: last build: 725 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdnssd/725/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kdoctools: last build: 725 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdoctools/725/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kemoticons: last build: 734 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kemoticons/734/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kfilemetadata: last build: 775 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kfilemetadata/775/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kfourinline: last build: 599 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kfourinline/599/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kgamma5: last build: 430 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kgamma5/430/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kgeography: last build: 606 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kgeography/606/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kget: last build: 93 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kget/93/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kglobalaccel: last build: 754 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kglobalaccel/754/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kgoldrunner: last build: 90 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kgoldrunner/90/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kgpg: last build: 95 (58 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kgpg/95/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kguiaddons: last build: 734 (57 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kguiaddons/734/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_khangman: last build: 633 (57 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_khangman/633/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_khelpcenter: last build: 759 (56 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_khelpcenter/759/
<valorie> \o/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kjs: last build: 755 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kjs/755/
<clivejo> sorry!
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kjsembed: last build: 745 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kjsembed/745/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kjumpingcube: last build: 598 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kjumpingcube/598/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kldap: last build: 447 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kldap/447/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kleopatra: last build: 102 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kleopatra/102/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_klettres: last build: 607 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_klettres/607/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_klickety: last build: 90 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_klickety/90/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_klines: last build: 601 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_klines/601/
<valorie> clivejo: overseen by https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kmag: last build: 88 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmag/88/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kmahjongg: last build: 92 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmahjongg/92/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kmailtransport: last build: 468 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/468/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kmbox: last build: 452 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmbox/452/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kmediaplayer: last build: 723 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmediaplayer/723/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kmenuedit: last build: 737 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmenuedit/737/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kmime: last build: 461 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmime/461/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kmines: last build: 604 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmines/604/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kmix: last build: 90 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmix/90/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kmousetool: last build: 90 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmousetool/90/
<valorie> don't be sorry, clivejo!
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kpty: last build: 728 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpty/728/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kqtquickcharts: last build: 89 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kqtquickcharts/89/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_krdc: last build: 91 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krdc/91/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kremotecontrol: last build: 91 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kremotecontrol/91/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kreversi: last build: 91 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kreversi/91/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_krfb: last build: 302 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krfb/302/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kross: last build: 730 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kross/730/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kross-interpreters: last build: 432 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kross-interpreters/432/
<valorie> it's awesome to see life
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kruler: last build: 603 (55 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kruler/603/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_krunner: last build: 728 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krunner/728/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_ksaneplugin: last build: 92 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksaneplugin/92/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kscd: last build: 93 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kscd/93/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kscreen: last build: 740 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kscreen/740/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kscreenlocker: last build: 365 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kscreenlocker/365/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kservice: last build: 753 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kservice/753/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kshisen: last build: 604 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kshisen/604/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_ksirk: last build: 93 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksirk/93/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_ksnakeduel: last build: 91 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksnakeduel/91/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_ktp-kded-module: last build: 535 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-kded-module/535/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_ktp-send-file: last build: 596 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-send-file/596/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_ktp-text-ui: last build: 605 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-text-ui/605/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_ktuberling: last build: 91 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktuberling/91/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kturtle: last build: 615 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kturtle/615/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kubrick: last build: 91 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kubrick/91/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kunitconversion: last build: 726 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kunitconversion/726/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kuser: last build: 95 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kuser/95/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kwallet: last build: 748 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwallet/748/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kwallet-pam: last build: 504 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwallet-pam/504/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kwalletmanager: last build: 436 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwalletmanager/436/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kwayland: last build: 791 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwayland/791/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kwayland-integration: last build: 480 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwayland-integration/480/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kwidgetsaddons: last build: 757 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwidgetsaddons/757/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kwin: last build: 953 (49 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/953/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kwindowsystem: last build: 745 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwindowsystem/745/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kwordquiz: last build: 605 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwordquiz/605/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_kwrited: last build: 752 (54 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwrited/752/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_lokalize: last build: 613 (52 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_lokalize/613/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_lskat: last build: 91 (52 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_lskat/91/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_mailcommon: last build: 102 (52 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/102/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_mailimporter: last build: 96 (52 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailimporter/96/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_marble: last build: 475 (52 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_marble/475/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_messagelib: last build: 104 (52 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/104/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_milou: last build: 736 (52 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_milou/736/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_minuet: last build: 91 (52 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_minuet/91/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_modemmanager-qt: last build: 594 (52 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_modemmanager-qt/594/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_mplayerthumbs: last build: 90 (51 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mplayerthumbs/90/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_muon: last build: 667 (51 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_muon/667/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_networkmanager-qt: last build: 715 (51 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_networkmanager-qt/715/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_okteta: last build: 647 (51 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_okteta/647/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_okular: last build: 98 (51 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_okular/98/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_oxygen: last build: 786 (51 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_oxygen/786/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_oxygen-icons5: last build: 155 (51 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_oxygen-icons5/155/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_palapeli: last build: 94 (51 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_palapeli/94/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_parley: last build: 708 (51 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_parley/708/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_step: last build: 611 (51 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_step/611/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_svgpart: last build: 91 (51 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_svgpart/91/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_sweeper: last build: 90 (51 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_sweeper/90/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_syndication: last build: 445 (51 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_syndication/445/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_systemsettings: last build: 731 (51 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_systemsettings/731/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_threadweaver: last build: 726 (51 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_threadweaver/726/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_umbrello: last build: 99 (51 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_umbrello/99/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_user-manager: last build: 661 (51 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_user-manager/661/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- merger_zeroconf-ioslave: last build: 90 (51 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_zeroconf-ioslave/90/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- mgmt_build_xenial_unstable: last build: 304 (48 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_build_xenial_unstable/304/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- mgmt_build_yakkety_unstable: last build: 144 (48 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_build_yakkety_unstable/144/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- mgmt_docker: last build: 1035 (6 hr 38 min ago): FAILURE: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/1035/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- mgmt_docker_cleanup_amd64: last build: 293 (7 hr 20 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker_cleanup_amd64/293/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- mgmt_merger: last build: 689 (58 min ago): UNSTABLE: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/689/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- mgmt_pause_integration: last build: 1 (5 days 0 hr ago): ABORTED: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/1/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- mgmt_progenitor: last build: 675 (58 min ago): UNSTABLE: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/675/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- mgmt_tooling: no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_akonadi(in queue) : last build: 264 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/264/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_calendarsupport(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_cantor(in queue) : last build: 194 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/194/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_cervisia(in queue) : last build: 74 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/74/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_discover(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_dolphin(in queue) : last build: 224 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/224/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins: last build: 171 (8 days 13 hr ago): FAILURE: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/171/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_dragon(in queue) : last build: 245 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dragon/245/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_eventviews(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules: last build: 324 (47 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/324/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_ffmpegthumbs(in queue) : last build: 38 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/38/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_filelight(in queue) : last build: 237 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_filelight/237/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration(in queue) : last build: 283 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/283/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_gpgmepp(in queue) : last build: 205 (8 days 18 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gpgmepp/205/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_granatier(in queue) : last build: 191 (8 days 13 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/191/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_grantleetheme(in queue) : last build: 69 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/69/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_gwenview(in queue) : last build: 166 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/166/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor(in queue) : last build: 51 (9 days 8 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/51/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_jovie: last build: 6 (36 min ago): FAILURE: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/6/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kblog(in queue) : last build: 160 (8 days 13 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/160/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kbookmarks(in queue) : last build: 265 (8 days 16 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/265/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kbounce(in queue) : last build: 172 (8 days 13 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/172/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kbreakout(in queue) : last build: 187 (8 days 13 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/187/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kbruch(in queue) : last build: 233 (8 days 16 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbruch/233/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kcachegrind: last build: 21 (47 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/21/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kcalc(in queue) : last build: 233 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalc/233/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kcalcore(in queue) : last build: 193 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/193/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kcalutils(in queue) : last build: 99 (8 days 13 hr ago): FAILURE: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/99/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kcharselect(in queue) : last build: 224 (8 days 16 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcharselect/224/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kcmutils(in queue) : last build: 209 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/209/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kcodecs(in queue) : last build: 267 (8 days 18 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/267/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kcolorchooser(in queue) : last build: 56 (8 days 16 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcolorchooser/56/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kcompletion(in queue) : last build: 299 (8 days 17 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/299/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kconfig(in queue) : last build: 310 (8 days 18 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/310/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets(in queue) : last build: 286 (8 days 17 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/286/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kcontacts(in queue) : last build: 219 (8 days 17 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/219/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons(in queue) : last build: 261 (8 days 18 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/261/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kdepimlibs(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves: last build: 79 (47 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/79/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers(in queue) : last build: 12 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/12/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin(in queue) : last build: 253 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/253/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kdesu(in queue) : last build: 278 (8 days 17 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/278/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kdevelop(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt(in queue) : last build: 42 (8 days 19 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/42/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kdevplatform(in queue) : last build: 36 (8 days 19 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/36/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kdewebkit(in queue) : last build: 250 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/250/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kdf(in queue) : last build: 53 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/53/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kdgantt2(in queue) : last build: 72 (8 days 17 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdgantt2/72/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kdiamond(in queue) : last build: 187 (8 days 13 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/187/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kdnssd(in queue) : last build: 297 (8 days 18 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/297/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kdoctools(in queue) : last build: 287 (8 days 17 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/287/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kemoticons(in queue) : last build: 278 (8 days 17 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/278/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kimap(in queue) : last build: 166 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/166/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kinfocenter(in queue) : last build: 211 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/211/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kinit(in queue) : last build: 245 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/245/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kio(in queue) : last build: 278 (8 days 16 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/278/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kio-extras(in queue) : last build: 208 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/208/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kirigami(in queue) : last build: 31 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/31/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kiriki(in queue) : last build: 198 (8 days 13 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/198/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kitemmodels(in queue) : last build: 299 (8 days 18 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/299/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kitemviews(in queue) : last build: 277 (8 days 18 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/277/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kiten(in queue) : last build: 194 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiten/194/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets(in queue) : last build: 295 (8 days 17 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/295/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kjs(in queue) : last build: 267 (8 days 17 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/267/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kjsembed(in queue) : last build: 288 (8 days 17 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/288/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube(in queue) : last build: 181 (8 days 13 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/181/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kldap(in queue) : last build: 183 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/183/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kleopatra(in queue) : last build: 66 (8 days 13 hr ago): FAILURE: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/66/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_klettres(in queue) : last build: 157 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klettres/157/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_klickety(in queue) : last build: 52 (8 days 13 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/52/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kompare(in queue) : last build: 204 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/204/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_konquest: last build: 83 (47 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/83/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_konsole(in queue) : last build: 213 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/213/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kontactinterface(in queue) : last build: 205 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontactinterface/205/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kopete(BUILDING: 47 min and counting): last build: 81 (8 days 19 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/81/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kpackage(in queue) : last build: 242 (8 days 17 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/242/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kparts(in queue) : last build: 247 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/247/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kpat(in queue) : last build: 180 (8 days 13 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/180/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kpeople(in queue) : last build: 265 (8 days 17 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/265/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit(in queue) : last build: 181 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/181/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kplotting(in queue) : last build: 271 (8 days 18 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/271/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kppp: last build: 5 (47 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/5/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kpty(in queue) : last build: 276 (8 days 17 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/276/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kqtquickcharts: last build: 80 (47 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kqtquickcharts/80/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_krdc(in queue) : last build: 50 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/50/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol: last build: 80 (47 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/80/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kreversi: last build: 39 (47 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/39/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_krfb(in queue) : last build: 236 (8 days 16 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krfb/236/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_ktimer(in queue) : last build: 163 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktimer/163/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_ktnef(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_ktouch: last build: 85 (47 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/85/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm(in queue) : last build: 175 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/175/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_ktp-approver(in queue) : last build: 159 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-approver/159/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler(in queue) : last build: 179 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/179/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui(in queue) : last build: 69 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/69/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals(in queue) : last build: 205 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/205/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list(in queue) : last build: 175 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/175/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets(in queue) : last build: 133 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/133/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler(in queue) : last build: 168 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/168/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module(in queue) : last build: 38 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/38/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file(in queue) : last build: 173 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/173/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui(in queue) : last build: 180 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/180/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_ktuberling(in queue) : last build: 51 (8 days 13 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/51/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kturtle(in queue) : last build: 151 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kturtle/151/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_kubrick: last build: 81 (47 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/81/
<clivejo> good lord
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_libkexiv2(in queue) : last build: 140 (8 days 18 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkexiv2/140/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_libkface(in queue) : last build: 80 (8 days 18 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/80/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_libkgeomap(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_libkipi: last build: 74 (8 days 16 hr ago): FAILURE: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/74/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_libkleo(in queue) : last build: 44 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/44/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_libkmahjongg(in queue) : last build: 131 (8 days 17 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkmahjongg/131/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2(in queue) : last build: 201 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2/201/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_libksane(in queue) : last build: 86 (8 days 16 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksane/86/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_libkscreen(in queue) : last build: 199 (8 days 17 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/199/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_libksieve(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_libksysguard(in queue) : last build: 211 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/211/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_libqapt(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_lokalize(in queue) : last build: 218 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/218/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_lskat: last build: 83 (47 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/83/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_mailcommon(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_mailimporter(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_marble(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_messagelib(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers(in queue) : last build: 285 (8 days 18 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/285/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1(in queue) : last build: 267 (8 days 16 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/267/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_powerdevil(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_poxml(in queue) : last build: 16 (8 days 17 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_poxml/16/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_print-manager: last build: 182 (8 days 14 hr ago): FAILURE: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/182/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_rocs(in queue) : last build: 146 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rocs/146/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm(in queue) : last build: 267 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/267/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension(in queue) : last build: 226 (8 days 16 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/226/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_solid(in queue) : last build: 276 (8 days 18 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/276/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_sonnet(in queue) : last build: 289 (8 days 18 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/289/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_spectacle(in queue) : last build: 103 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/103/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_step(in queue) : last build: 139 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_step/139/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_svgpart(in queue) : last build: 37 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_svgpart/37/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_sweeper: last build: 80 (47 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sweeper/80/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_syndication(in queue) : last build: 239 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syndication/239/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_systemsettings(in queue) : last build: 223 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/223/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_threadweaver(in queue) : last build: 272 (8 days 18 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/272/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- xenial_unstable_umbrello(in queue) : last build: 89 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/89/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk(in queue) : last build: 76 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk/76/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons(in queue) : last build: 170 (24 min ago): FAILURE: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/170/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_breeze-plymouth(BUILDING: 24 min and counting): last build: 142 (8 days 18 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-plymouth/142/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_cantor(in queue) : last build: 96 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/96/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_cervisia(in queue) : last build: 18 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cervisia/18/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_discover(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_dolphin(in queue) : last build: 131 (8 days 13 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins: last build: 52 (8 days 13 hr ago): FAILURE: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_attica build #129: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_attica/129/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_dragon(in queue) : last build: 141 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dragon/141/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_eventviews(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules: last build: 112 (42 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/112/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_ffmpegthumbs(in queue) : last build: 42 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/42/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_filelight(in queue) : last build: 142 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_filelight/142/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration(in queue) : last build: 129 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/129/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_gpgmepp(BUILDING: 24 min and counting): last build: 81 (8 days 18 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gpgmepp/81/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_granatier(in queue) : last build: 133 (8 days 13 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_granatier/133/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme(in queue) : last build: 33 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme/33/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kauth(BUILDING: 23 min and counting): last build: 150 (8 days 17 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/150/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kblackbox(in queue) : last build: 131 (8 days 13 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblackbox/131/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kblocks(in queue) : last build: 136 (8 days 13 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblocks/136/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kblog(in queue) : last build: 118 (8 days 13 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/118/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks(in queue) : last build: 119 (8 days 16 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks/119/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kbounce(in queue) : last build: 130 (8 days 13 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbounce/130/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kbreakout(in queue) : last build: 136 (8 days 13 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbreakout/136/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kbruch(in queue) : last build: 69 (8 days 16 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbruch/69/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind: last build: 24 (47 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/24/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kcalc(in queue) : last build: 82 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalc/82/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kcalcore(in queue) : last build: 130 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalcore/130/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kcalutils(in queue) : last build: 60 (8 days 13 hr ago): FAILURE: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/60/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kcharselect(in queue) : last build: 146 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcharselect/146/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kcmutils(in queue) : last build: 114 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/114/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kcodecs(BUILDING: 24 min and counting): last build: 151 (8 days 18 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/151/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kcolorchooser(in queue) : last build: 73 (8 days 16 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcolorchooser/73/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kcompletion(in queue) : last build: 74 (8 days 17 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/74/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kconfig(BUILDING: 24 min and counting): last build: 95 (8 days 18 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/95/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kdenlive(in queue) : last build: 132 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/132/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kdepim(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kdepimlibs(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves: last build: 40 (47 min ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/40/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers(in queue) : last build: 82 (8 days 15 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/82/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin(in queue) : last build: 70 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/70/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kdesu(in queue) : last build: 116 (8 days 17 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesu/116/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kdevelop(in queue) : no finished build yet
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt(BUILDING: 24 min and counting): last build: 15 (8 days 19 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/15/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform(in queue) : last build: 33 (8 days 19 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/33/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit(in queue) : last build: 67 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/67/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kdf(in queue) : last build: 12 (8 days 14 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdf/12/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kdgantt2(in queue) : last build: 82 (8 days 17 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdgantt2/82/
-KCI-Bot:#kubuntu-devel- yakkety_unstable_kdiamond(in queue) : last build: 60 (8 days 13 hr ago): SUCCESS: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiamond/60/
<acheronuk> LOL
<clivejo> mental
<clivejo> know not to do that again!
<acheronuk> now simon knows how to do it!
<clivejo> I think I disabled it
<acheronuk> useful, if you don't have a gazillion packages!
<clivejo> haruld sent me the reset password so I think we are back on kubuntu-ci again
<clivejo> and purge build queue seems to be a plugin
<clivejo> which needs a restart to install
<acheronuk> bye bye KCI-Bot
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio build #805: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio/805/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #262: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/262/
<Snowhog> clivejo: "haruld sent me the reset password so I think we are back on kubuntu-ci again" So, if you are able to log in now, may I suggest, again, that a secondary Administrative account be created for emergencies, such as what you just experienced?
<clivejo> Snowhog: the password for the IRC nick
<acheronuk> clivejo: have you backed up /var/ib/jenkins ? :P
<Snowhog> Oh, Well, there I go again. ;/
<clivejo> when I used kubuntu-ci as the nick it got kicked after a period of time cause I didnt know the password
<clivejo> but now I do :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #171: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/171/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: we also need a button for building KCI jobs
<clivejo> I dunno how that was implemented
<clivejo> Haruld said it was CSS
<clivejo> https://github.com/kevinburke/doony
<clivejo> this theme
<clivejo> but havent had time to figure out how to install it!
<acheronuk> there is a smaller build now button on the LHS 
<acheronuk> just now the big blue one as well
<acheronuk> *just not
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #286: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/286/
<acheronuk> ERROR: Failed to parse console log
<acheronuk> java.io.FileNotFoundException: /var/lib/jenkins/tooling/log-parse-rules.txt (No such file or directory)
<tsimonq2> ...what the hell is ppa:kubuntu-ci/stage ?!?
<clivejo> where do you see that?
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stage
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: a place to stage build depends etc that might want to go in KCI ppas
<valorie> PPA description
<valorie> DO NOT USE OMG
<valorie> lol
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/286/parsed_console/
<acheronuk> valorie: yep, I saw that :)
<tsimonq2> :D
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> theme applied
<clivejo> that looks way better!
<valorie> clivejo: are you writing notes as you go?
<clivejo> nope
<valorie> argh
<clivejo> just praying what I do doesnt break it further
<acheronuk> so is log-parse-rules.txt lost?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kservice build #144: ABORTED in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kservice/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #288: ABORTED in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwrited build #137: ABORTED in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwrited/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #241: ABORTED in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #122: ABORTED in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #125: ABORTED in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #300: ABORTED in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #268: ABORTED in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdgantt2 build #73: ABORTED in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdgantt2/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #296: ABORTED in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_poxml build #89: ABORTED in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_poxml/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #287: ABORTED in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #277: ABORTED in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #144: ABORTED in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #273: ABORTED in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #279: ABORTED in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #255: ABORTED in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #287: ABORTED in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #220: ABORTED in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/220/
<tsimonq2> ooooooh
<clivejo> ok, cleared out
<clivejo> what did you want me to look at?
<clivejo> where was log-parse-rules.txt kept?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: it usually does its run at 0:00 UTC?
<clivejo> it about 45mins, is that right?
<acheronuk>  java.io.FileNotFoundException: /var/lib/jenkins/tooling/log-parse-rules.txt (No such file or directory)
<tsimonq2> clivejo: please no /o\
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I wanted to postpone it by three hours
<tsimonq2> PLEASE
<acheronuk> why?
<tsimonq2> it's annoying when I'm awake
<tsimonq2> I want to kill KCI when it happens at 7 PM! I want it to happen at 10 PM!
<acheronuk> it's annoying for to have it still going in the morning if it got delayed
<acheronuk> *for us
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: when are you usually online?
<acheronuk> often in the morning!
<tsimonq2> give me a time
<tsimonq2> I'm looking for a time
<tsimonq2> on average
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: early or late morning?
<acheronuk> early
<tsimonq2> how long does KCI take?
<acheronuk> put the bot on ignore if it gets to you
<tsimonq2> it's the timing that annoys me
<tsimonq2> it's not the messages itself
<clivejo> ok found that file and put it where it should be
<acheronuk> clivejo: :)
<clivejo> can you test its finding it?
<acheronuk> https://plus.google.com/+quidsup/posts/VR2FkSmzi8N?cfem=1
<acheronuk> need to do a build for that, unless you know another way?
<clivejo> yeah, do a build
<acheronuk> should be going
<clivejo> Ive had enough for tonight!
<acheronuk> ok clive. you've done a huge amount today to get things back on track :)
<clivejo> was only with Phil's help
<clivejo> master is so slow, I think we should try and rebuild the server on a new machine, closer to europe
<clivejo> Id like to figure out how to kopy on successful build
<valorie> it's a good day for Kubuntu!
<valorie> Rik as a new member, and KCI back in action
<clivejo> schedule a build of kdevelop and kopy it to the daily PPA
<acheronuk> sounds a plan
<acheronuk> both
<clivejo> can someone maybe follow up Digital Ocean?
<acheronuk> now after yakkety we can breath slightly and look into these things
<clivejo> or maybe get JR to launch a new instance on AWS for us
<clivejo> or scaleway
<clivejo> thats something I wanted to talk about in KC meeting
<Snowhog> Was away for supper. So, the KCI problem got resolved?
<clivejo> Snowhog: not sure yet
<clivejo> I think there will be issues for a few weeks
<acheronuk> certainly much better than it was
<clivejo> while we put files back in the correct place
<Snowhog> So, what was valorie's comment about then: Rik as a new member, and KCI back in action
<clivejo> KCI is continuous
<acheronuk> back in action like someone limping around on crutches
<Snowhog> hehe
<clivejo> it should spring into action in about 10 mins
<acheronuk> then may fall over.....
<clivejo> but it also reacts to us when we push changes to our git repos
<Snowhog> So-o-o, KCI doens't (at this time) stand for "Killed Compiling Information"?
<acheronuk> sometimes it might!
<valorie> ok, if not entirely back in action, at least reporting for duty
<valorie> I missed the reports
<acheronuk> It's sitting up in bed, moaning about being poorly, eating chicken soup
<clivejo> if we can get it fixed up, fix the merges and get frameworks and plasma in good shape we could maybe stage 5.8
 * valorie heads off for dinner
<acheronuk> to extend the medical metaphor
<valorie> weeee
<valorie> that would be awesome
<valorie> so jealous of the neon users for that
<acheronuk> need to quickly decide on backports 1st, but can discuss that tomorrow
<acheronuk> I am zzzzzzzzz
<clivejo> Id like Phils input
<acheronuk> we all would
<valorie> niters acheronuk
<acheronuk> night all I think. thank you for putting your trust in me :)
<clivejo> arent you gonna wait til KCI kicks off?
<acheronuk> ummmmmmmmmm.............
<acheronuk> ok
<clivejo> 6 mins and counting
<Snowhog> So, in 6 minutes, KCI will either kick off, or it will kick off! Two meanings in that you know!!
<clivejo> LOL did you see it kick off earlier?
<Snowhog> You mean all the status messages that flooded this channel? Yup.
<clivejo> like Simon if he ever took recreational drugs
 * acheronuk shudders at the thought
<clivejo> Simon makes the Energizer bunny look like a slow coach
<clivejo> 3 minutes and counting ....
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Voice, 3s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/rqaY5F6F/file_799.oga
<clivejo> wishes MS would post a blog!
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-15
<clivejo> here we go!
<clivejo> take off
<acheronuk> ooooooh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_extra-cmake-modules build #797: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_extra-cmake-modules/797/
<acheronuk> 128 executors!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim/5/
<clivejo> is that what we had before?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio build #806: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio/806/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #472: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/472/
<acheronuk> I admit that I honestly don't recall.
<clivejo> we kinda just let it do its thing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-framework build #782: STILL FAILING in 1 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-framework/782/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #690: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/690/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #676: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/676/
<acheronuk> stage 2 prepare for separation
<clivejo> ok so 5 to fix - http://kci.pangea.pub/view/merge%20FIX/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: ^^
<acheronuk> Build Queue (473)
<clivejo> ok bed time!
<acheronuk> Night
<clivejo> lets see how it gets on with them while I zzzzz
<clivejo> and congrats :)
<acheronuk> ty :)
<acheronuk> that was the easy one though!
<clivejo> hopefully the next one you will have plenty of support
<clivejo> study up on some stuff!
<acheronuk> going to have to
<acheronuk> ok. night all for a final time :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Congrats Rik
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #80: UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #30: FAILURE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #6: UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_palapeli build #35: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_palapeli/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #83: UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #41: UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #152: UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #60: UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #199: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #17: UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #69: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidletime build #80: UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidletime/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #83: UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #193: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #31: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #94: UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #280: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_palapeli build #36: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_palapeli/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #16: UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/16/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> we have a review already: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjrfLuDaxng
<tsimonq2> good to know that our hacky tedious work actually seems stable :P
 * tsimonq2 runs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #70: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #194: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #200: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #126: UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/126/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> for someone who reviews Linux he seems to not understand the release cycle of distros...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #287: UNSTABLE in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/287/
<Snowhog> Given the issues with KCI, is it 'safe' to download the 16.10 iso's from cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.10/releases/ that are date/time stamped 13-Oct-2016 20:17 (amd64)?
<tsimonq2> Snowhog: KCI has nothing to do with the Ubuntu archive.
<tsimonq2> Snowhog: Yes, it's safe. In fact, I recommend it. ;)
<Snowhog> Thank you.
<tsimonq2> Snowhog: No, scratch that, torrent it then seed it for others. :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #149: FAILURE in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #150: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #279: FAILURE in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #113: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #280: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #133: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #113: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #114: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #83: UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #87: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #104: UNSTABLE in 9 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #114: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #88: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #97: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #138: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/138/
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk, santa_: can you guys please work out what's left to get what's in Yakkety Archive to Xenial Backports ASAP?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #134: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #123: UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #52: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #108: FAILURE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #75: UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #185: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #284: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/284/
<valorie> tsimonq2: when I asked about that earlier, it was decided to talk about this tomorrow (their time)
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> valorie: when I pinged Rik a few days ago, he said he had to ask them
<valorie> we also have a bunch of uploaded Applications packages that should be put into -updates, as I understand it
<tsimonq2> oh?
<valorie> right, it would be good to get this stuff cleared before Z opens
<tsimonq2> Right now my priority is getting QtWebEngine OUT THE DOOR!
<tsimonq2> Because we really need that.
<valorie> for pim, for sure
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> Let's see what Debian has, so we can see what we need to get uploaded.
<tsimonq2> !info package blahblah
<ubottu> 'blahblah' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<tsimonq2> ok good
<valorie> what does neon have?
<tsimonq2> I don't think that matters at the moment.
<tsimonq2> Debian is our upstream.
<valorie> it would be nice to chose which one is best
<valorie> Debian is their upstream as well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #139: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/139/
<tsimonq2> valorie: we're a sister project
<tsimonq2> !info akonadi unstable
<ubottu> Package akonadi does not exist in unstable
<valorie> your point?
<tsimonq2> valorie: We upload things to Debian, they come to Ubuntu automatically. We somehow get things in Neon, they don't touch Ubuntu.
<tsimonq2> We can get things from Neon into Debian, then sync down, but not from Neon to Ubuntu.
<tsimonq2> (at least that's how it *should* be)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #132: UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/132/
<tsimonq2> !info akonadi-server unstable
<ubottu> akonadi-server (source: akonadi): Akonadi PIM storage service. In component main, is extra. Version 4:16.04.3-2 (unstable), package size 743 kB, installed size 2724 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #274: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/274/
<tsimonq2> ok that's not good
<valorie> if they already have it packaged and working, why on earth would we re-do the work?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #97: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/97/
<tsimonq2> valorie: Well we get that in Debian.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #112: UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/112/
<tsimonq2> Why should Debian have to redo the work?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #197: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/197/
<tsimonq2> So QtWebEngine is a priority so 16.08.2 can land ASAP/
<valorie> according to Riddell, he would like Debian to sync from Neon if they want
<valorie> however it can happen, I think it's good
<tsimonq2> Then that's that decision.
 * valorie is no packager, so it is not up to me
<tsimonq2> But I'm uncomfortable directly syncing from Neon unless it's on a case-by-case basis.
<valorie> and naturally it has to get to Debian too
<tsimonq2> Which is my point.
<tsimonq2> !info bluedevil unstable
<ubottu> bluedevil (source: bluedevil): KDE Bluetooth stack. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.8.0-1 (unstable), package size 341 kB, installed size 2074 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<tsimonq2> Ok, they need 5.8.1.
<tsimonq2> !info attica unstable
<ubottu> Package attica does not exist in unstable
<tsimonq2> !info baloo unstable
<ubottu> baloo (source: baloo-kf5 (5.26.0-1)): transitional package for baloo. In component main, is extra. Version 4:5.26.0-1 (unstable), package size 7 kB, installed size 23 kB
<tsimonq2> Ok, so they are still on 5.26 there as well/.
<tsimonq2> s/\//
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #198: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #255: UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #100: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #90: UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #98: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #36: UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #100: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #275: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #182: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #206: UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #102: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #133: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #115: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #101: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kate build #134: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kate/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #285: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #186: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #109: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #2: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #58: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #46: UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #98: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #101: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #265: FAILURE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #117: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #195: FAILURE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #32: UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #184: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #210: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #95: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #59: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #180: UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #103: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #101: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #183: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #2: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #184: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #61: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #67: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #102: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #116: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #223: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #118: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #25: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #45: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepimlibs build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepimlibs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #96: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #266: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #1: UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #1: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #196: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #185: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #211: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #2: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepimlibs build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepimlibs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #83: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #100: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #185: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #68: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #224: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepimlibs build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepimlibs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #42: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #76: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #2: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #84: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepimlibs build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepimlibs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #2: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #1: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #1: FAILURE in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #2: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #43: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #90: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #37: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #2: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #1: FAILURE in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/1/
<tsimonq2> calligra 1:2.9.11+dfsg-2 is marked for autoremoval from testing on 2016-11-20
<tsimonq2> It is affected by these RC bugs:
<tsimonq2> oh god...
<tsimonq2> 840071: calligra: calligra FTBFS, failure to find postgresql.
<valorie> !info calligra
<ubottu> Package calligra does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> !
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #2: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/2/
<valorie> lies
<valorie> ubuntustudio got ours IN
<tsimonq2> !info calligra yakkety-updates
<ubottu> 'yakkety-updates' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<tsimonq2> !info calligra yakkety-proposed
<ubottu> calligra (source: calligra): extensive productivity and creative suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.11-0ubuntu1 (yakkety-proposed), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB
<tsimonq2> valorie: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/1/
<valorie> gah
<valorie> why do we have an old one
<valorie> :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #2: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #2: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #2: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #1: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/1/
<acheronuk> old what? calligra?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/2/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes, we need qtwebengine. also new git repos for kdepim split :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes, want to get back ports done, but as previously said need to check a few things and test in landing for at least a short while. I don't think any tester has been extensively testing the xenial staging builds
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #68: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #69: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #2: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #1: FAILURE in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #2: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim/2/
<acheronuk> in Xenial ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt is not installed by default which is breaking GUI upgrades to 16.10
<acheronuk> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?70938-16-10-Upgrade-being-flagged-but-nothing-happens
<acheronuk> used to be a dependency of muon-updater, but seems it got dropped when switched to plasma-discover-updater
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/+bug/1633692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633692 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu) "missing depends on ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt - breaks GUI upgrades to yakkety" [Undecided,New]
<To24> Hi! Like someone said, Okular is not installed by default in Kubuntu 16.10.
<To24> Are we supposed to install Okular or to use other program?
<acheronuk> To24: it was removed from the iso due to causing kde4 dependency problems when building that. go ahead and install it :)
<To24> So using Okular is still recommended.
<To24> Thank you, acheronuk!
<acheronuk> yes, though obviously other choices are available
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1036: STILL FAILING in 2.9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1036/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> How did KCI get on?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, a big list of yakkety fixes and a dead exectutor it seems
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Are they genuine fails?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Ie packaging fixes needed
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that is next on my list to check
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> looks mostly so from a very quick check
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> some patches with failed for fuzz. a few actual build failures on the code, which is probably incomepete unstream changes etc
<acheronuk> mgmt_docker failed in a painful looking way :(
<clivejo> I think mgmt_docker is looking for scaleway slave and freaking out when it cant find it
<clivejo> looks like Simon didnt get time to look at the merges!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_extra-cmake-modules build #798: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_extra-cmake-modules/798/
<mamarley> It is nice to see those messages again. :)
<clivejo> o/ sick_rimmit
<clivejo> mamarley: it sure is!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #473: STILL FAILING in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-framework build #783: FIXED in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-framework/783/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #474: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #184: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #99: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #276: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio build #807: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio/807/
<soee> o/
<soee> KCI is back ? :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #281: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #151: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #282: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #152: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #185: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #100: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim build #6: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #277: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/277/
<acheronuk> \o/ can sftp to my ubuntu webspace dir
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #141: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim/4/
<clivejo> soee: yes its back
<clivejo> but not fully
<clivejo> acheronuk: is it using that file ok?
<acheronuk> the log parsing rules? I think so. did not see any complaining in the ones I checked and seems to have parsed
<clivejo> so it found the file ok
<acheronuk> seems so
<clivejo> nice one!
<clivejo> do you know how to add new packages to KCI?
<acheronuk> I know you add them in /ci-tooling/data/projects/kci.yaml
<acheronuk> what you have to do in addition to that? no idea
<ahoneybun> the KCI is back!
 * ahoneybun hugs everyone who is comfortable with hugs!
<ahoneybun> mm a user on G+ asks where are the Calligra and Krita packages
<ahoneybun> I can't find them with apt search
<ahoneybun> only the language packs for Calligra
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I replied to this one if it's the same person? https://plus.google.com/u/0/+MarkFraser74/posts/WHhs6vBLAyA
<yofel> clivejo: regarding mgmt_docker: all matrix jobs will block on their slave jobs, so one configured slave being down holds everything up
<To24> ahoneybun: We can see that, for (K)ubuntu nobody has packaged Krita and Calligra: http://packages.ubuntu.com/calligra
<To24> http://packages.ubuntu.com/krita
<To24> For the latest (K)ubuntu, as we can see
<To24> Ok, I see that acheronuk has answerec before me
<acheronuk> To24: yes, we discussed it with the ubuntu release prior to release, and decided to temporarily demote calligra to the proposed pocket. There is a new/fixed version in proposed that will hopefully be an update in short order.
<To24> Great!
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: so it's been pulled from the archive?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: it was the post about a smooth upgrade to 16.10
<ahoneybun> https://plus.google.com/+KristerHallergard/posts/95aF1hJweNA
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: it's only in proposed for now. so in the archive, but not available in release until it becomes an update
<ahoneybun> same person though
<ahoneybun> oh so not visible?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: aha. yes, it is
<ahoneybun> I know it's a bit crazy to do but should we annonce it? (crazy since we would have to do it for all packages)
<acheronuk> calligra? ummmm... if any more people ask about it, then maybe. Should at least go in the release notes as errata or similar I think.
<ahoneybun> errata?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: santa_ is just asking the release team about calligra. if it can go in as updates
<ahoneybun> does anyone wonder about having a poll to see how many users use calligra over libreoffice
<ahoneybun> ?
<acheronuk> errata: a list of corrections or soon to be made corrections. i.e. in written works, sofware etc. 
<acheronuk> I never much liked calligra
<mparillo> ahoneybun: I think JR asked around maybe 2-3 years ago. The consensus was that (1) LO was a bit less clunky and (2) LO can save in MS Formats, which is a must-have function for people sharing outside the Linux world, so many of our day-to-day users would install LO anyway. So, basically the argument for Calligra was to try to showcase KDE Apps and the argument for LO was to do what our end-users were likely to prefer. And LO 
<mparillo> won. IIRC, it was not even close.
<mparillo> On one of my laptops, I will need to install Calligra anyway until this is sorted: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1625595
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1625595 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Libre Office Icons unreadability on YY with Intel Drivers" [Low,Incomplete]
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mparillo> Hiyas BluesKaj. Can  you share the link of the bug you filed on kate profiles?
<BluesKaj> mparillo, it must have been a dupe since it's not in my launchpad bug list, or it's been deleted. It's well over a yr ago 
<mparillo> OK, then I will work on creating a new one.
<acheronuk> clivejo santa_: do you think plasma-discover is the right package for this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/+bug/1633692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633692 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu) "missing depends on ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt - breaks GUI upgrades to yakkety" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Steam is not working for me
<acheronuk> doesn't connect here
<soee> Steam ?
<acheronuk> now it does. ignore me :P
<santa_> acheronuk: probably yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1037: STILL FAILING in 2.4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1037/
<buovjaga> hi, anyone with edit rights to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu ? I think the upgrading steps could be made more explicit, enumerated. Even listing, which tab you must enter in Discover.
<steve-_-2> so I think this wiki could be tweaked: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu 
<steve-_-2> the update steps in the left section are confusing. it's not a good idea to offer "or" steps. Just have a clear path that works and be done. list steps as in 1. 2. 3. and so forth and be precise in descriptions
<steve-_-2> and besides that should http://kubuntu.org/ forward to https://kubuntu.org/ ?
<steve-_-2> kubuntu KInfocenter still lists the non https URL so that should be updated
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You mean http
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That would be upstream KDE
<mparillo> OK, BluesKaj I opened Bug #1633748 
<ubottu> bug 1633748 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Kate does not use standard kdialog when invoked by kdesudo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633748
<soee> urgh... 
<soee> planetkde.org is blocked by filter ... "Category: Adult Material: adult content, sex, nudity"
<mparillo> I picked the wrong week to quit reading Planet KDE.
<tsimonq2> Afternoon
<tsimonq2> Stayed up until 1 AM working on QtWebEngine
<tsimonq2> (to be fair, I was going to go to bed at 10 PM :P)
<soee> :p
 * acheronuk scans planet KDE without much luck
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: dude I've been working on QtWebEngine
<acheronuk> good :)
<acheronuk> are debian any closer to getting it in their archive?
<tsimonq2> I facepalmed at it because it was FTBFS due to a simple typo
<acheronuk> I saw that
<acheronuk> sorry. back in a bit. food cooking!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: KDE PIM split is going on the top of my priority list after QtWebEngine.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: you got a response from Mark! :D
 * tsimonq2 hugs ahoneybun back
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I saw that. I presume his PA or a script does those.
<tsimonq2> ...
<tsimonq2> No
<tsimonq2> He is a human who cares...
<acheronuk> wasn't implying he isn't and doesn't. just that he may be a busy one
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I've had conversations with him before. It's not like his schedule is THAT tight that he can't send a quick email saying congrats...
<tsimonq2> It's not like it was a 5 page email either
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: even better than :)
<acheronuk> then
 * acheronuk glances at blog
<acheronuk> z-series still
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I blame Rik
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Taking up marks time when he's trying to pick a name!
<tsimonq2> lol
<valorie> does someone have access to edit this page? 
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YakketyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<valorie> there's no such thing as muon-updater in 16.04, it appears it's been replaced by plasma-discovery-updater
<valorie> according to a response on the Kub-users list
<valorie> I can get into the regular ubu-wiki, but the help pages just send me back to login
<acheronuk> just hangs forever on "waiting for help.ubuntu.com" for me
<mparillo> valorie: I can edit it. Unfortunately, I cannot easily re-do all my pictures, as I was bit with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1627348 in VMware.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1627348 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Live DVD boots to black screen with mouse pointer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> :(
<mparillo> Plus, for my personal use cases, a fresh install always was better than an upgrade. But for now, want me to just paste plasma-discovery-updater in place of Muon?
<valorie> if you can get in, please do
<ScottK> acheronuk: that was from him personally.
<acheronuk> ScottK: so I now realise :)
<acheronuk> which is very cool
<acheronuk> and nice
<acheronuk> valorie: on refreshing the page, I seem to be logged in
<valorie> nice!
<acheronuk> mparillo has it locked for editing, so I'll not touch it for now
<mparillo> I should be out. I replaced Muon with plasma-discovery-updater, 15.10 with 16.10, and Plasma 5.whatever with Plasma 5.7.5
<mparillo> Off to the market.
<valorie> thanks mparillo
<mparillo> My pleasure
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1038: STILL FAILING in 2.5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1038/
<clivejo> <yofel> clivejo: regarding mgmt_docker: all matrix jobs will block on their slave jobs, so one configured slave being down holds everything up
<clivejo> what does that mean?
<clivejo> Ive brought the scaleway slave up 
<clivejo> but its still failing on master
<valorie> clivejo: the other day you referenced Launchpad bug 1571019 in nootka (Ubuntu) "Nootka package needs update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571019 and I did some research
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571019 in nootka (Ubuntu) "Nootka package needs update" [Undecided,New]
<clivejo> I did
<valorie> although this project calls themselves part of KDE, they are not on KDE infra
<valorie> therefore not part of our packageset I believe
<valorie> so I responded to the BR (because I could find no other way to write to them) suggesting how they could move into the KDE community
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nootka
<clivejo> the dev wrote to me
<valorie> yes, I connected the source to the project
<valorie> oh cool
<valorie> you might write back and suggest they read the response on the BR
<clivejo> Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<clivejo> XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Howard Chan <smartboyhw@gmail.com>
<valorie> also that they give folks a way to contact 'em!
<valorie> well, howard might have packaged it
<valorie> but I'm pretty sure he is not the devel
<valorie> it is a spanish devel
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> I wonder how that got into our packageset
<valorie> the source is on sourceforge
<valorie> they should move to KDE
<valorie> sourceforge sucks
<clivejo> I dunno
<clivejo> but it would be good experience for someone
<clivejo> get the new version packaged and put a debdiff on that BR and get someone to sponsor it
<valorie> "someone" with time and interest, such as tsimonq2?
<clivejo> anyone looking to contribute!
<clivejo> even you valorie
<clivejo> we can go on BBB and Ill guide you :P
 * tsimonq2 ignores ping, sees the word "contribute," and automatically raises hand
<clivejo> have you churning out packages left, right and centre
 * valorie is actually somewhat busy atm
<clivejo> sgclark: ping
<clivejo> LOL
<valorie> and might be offine in a bit when the giant storm hits
<valorie> https://www.windytv.com/?43.747,-122.827,6
<valorie> so far, it's still hanging off the coast
<clivejo> me too, Im a woodchopper in the Sahara 
<clivejo> oh thats pretty
<clivejo> look at the pretty colours
<valorie> you can put in your own location
<valorie> it's an awesome site
<valorie> or even look at the whole world
<tsimonq2> clivejo: meet on Big Blue Button?
<clivejo> yeah, Matthew seems to be heading this way!
 * clivejo blows in a south westly direction to knock Matthew off track
<tsimonq2> clivejo: BBB?
<clivejo> big beautiful blonde?
<clivejo> sure, why not!
<tsimonq2> Count me in!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Big Blue Button?
<clivejo> what for?
<tsimonq2> we needs talk aboot backports
 * clivejo covers ears
<clivejo> nah nah nah
<clivejo> Im not listening
<clivejo> what does this mean - http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1038/consoleFull
<tsimonq2> clivejo: then bring your pup over here, I want to chat with him
<clivejo> hes busy
<tsimonq2> dammit, is he chasing that squirrel again?
<clivejo> no squirrels here
<tsimonq2> oh?
<clivejo> he was barking at a cow about 10 mins ago
<tsimonq2> XD
<acheronuk> valorie: have I missed anything? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YakketyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<clivejo> did you do that acheronuk?
<acheronuk> updated it
<acheronuk> added the pics and corrected
<clivejo> the screenshots?
<acheronuk> yes
<valorie> acheronuk: the last two images are missing for me
 * clivejo pats Rik on the back
<valorie> but wow, it looks great
<valorie> you rock
<clivejo> very nice
<acheronuk> I shall add the last few, but I have to let this VM upgrade to get them
<acheronuk> also need to add something about switching release update modes from LTS to normal
<acheronuk> I'll finish it in a bit
<Snowhog> Something I think should be emphasised on that page, is to use a wired connection for the upgrade. A fare number of people get caught with a no-longer working wireless connection when they do these upgraded on a wireless connection. We always recommend to them to do this on a wired ethernet connection.
<clivejo> we had issues with Xenial killing wireless
<Snowhog> ^^a non-working wireless part way through the process is what I ment to say.
<clivejo> but should have that issue with Yakkety Yak dont talk back
<clivejo> shouldnt
<tsimonq2> Snowhog: *don't
<Snowhog> It isn't just Xenial. IF the system being upgraded is using a proprietary wireless driver....
<tsimonq2> whoos
<tsimonq2> clivejo: *don't
<tsimonq2> clivejo: *shouldn't
<valorie> I always fish out the wire, yeah
<valorie> it's just safer
<valorie> same with plugging it into power
<valorie> just in case
<clivejo> to hbe sure, to be sure
<Snowhog> But so many don't, and end up with a non-functioning system and get quiet PO'd. We see a lot of such complaints on our forum.
<clivejo> where is this tooling-next from?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: s/hbe/be/ :P
<Snowhog> Yes. Wired and on AC. It's just a good idea to specify these as "gotcha preventatives".
<clivejo> tsimonq2: so when will your pyhon tooling for KCI be ready?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: oh, I was given the go-ahead? :D
<tsimonq2> s/pyhon/Python/
<valorie> perl instead
<tsimonq2> NOOOOOOOOOOOO
<valorie> php?
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> java
<tsimonq2> no and no
<tsimonq2> all three are terrible
<clivejo> nice and tidy integration with Jenkin's
<tsimonq2> clivejo: with who?
<valorie> are you guys actually on BBB?
 * valorie would like to listen if so
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> he isn't :P
<clivejo> Im in KCI
<tsimonq2> s/Im/I'm/
<valorie> pfff, still won't work in chromium
<clivejo> trying to pull its heart back in
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Kernel 4.9rc1 released :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I saw ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm subscribed to that ML
<clivejo> its in Zazzy?
<valorie> oh, I'm the only person in there
<valorie> wow, I've never seen this before: 
<valorie> If you are unable to join using the built-in audio, to join this meeting by phone, dial:
<valorie>  (352) 293-2460
<valorie> Then enter 25318 as the conference pin number.
<clivejo> yeah, thats been on there from day one
<tsimonq2> ^
<clivejo> but Fred said to use it sparingly as it costs them money
<valorie> interesting
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Any of you use some ebook reader device?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> And can recommend any good ?
<valorie> I have an old kindle
<valorie> no touch, no backlight
<valorie> no problems!
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> ;)
<valorie> current favorite seems to be kobo, which is friendly to FOSS
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Any link?
<valorie> https://store.kobobooks.com @marcinsagol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1039: STILL FAILING in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1039/
<clivejo> she bangs, she bangs
<acheronuk> docker still poorly?
 * clivejo nods
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1040: STILL FAILING in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1040/
<clivejo> I dont understand why there are like 3 copies of tooling
<valorie> sounds like a question for yofel
<clivejo> hummm
<clivejo> libkittens.install                                      100%    2     0.0KB/s   00:00    
<clivejo> kittens.install                                         100%    2     0.0KB/s   00:00    
<clivejo> libkf5fuckthis5.install
<clivejo> really?!?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1041: STILL FAILING in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1041/
<valorie> sounds like sitter was killing kittens
<valorie> and perhaps a touch of trouble with libkf5 installation?
<tsimonq2> yeah :P
 * clivejo crosses fingers and toes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1042: FIXED in 2 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1042/
<clivejo> \o/
<valorie> woooooooooooooooooo
<tsimonq2> WOOOOOOOOOO 🎉
<tsimonq2> that was weird...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉
<tsimonq2> ALSO
 * clivejo wonders how new packages are deployed
<tsimonq2> Frameworks 5.27 was just uploaded to Debian!
<clivejo> do I have to do a git pull in master and the slaves?
<clivejo> any new ones tsimonq2?
<tsimonq2> I don't think so
<tsimonq2> I just got spammed with mail
<tsimonq2> :P
<acheronuk> the release announcement the other say said no new ones.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: do we share enough similarities with Debian's packaging to be able to directly merge from their Git?
<clivejo> there will be some human effort with merge conflicts
<tsimonq2> hm?
<clivejo> well the vcs field in the control files will be different
<tsimonq2> oh shoot that's right
<clivejo> there is probably a way to automate that and always take our version
<clivejo> would be nice if KCI could do some of that
<tsimonq2> hey so we need gpgme in KCI I think
<valorie> oooo, Tomacz from Nootka wrote me back!
<tsimonq2> the unstable tip of the git tree
<tsimonq2> because according to https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-distro-packagers/2016-October/000227.html it should fix some things
<tsimonq2> I'm setting up the jobs now
<tsimonq2> (I won't set up a merge_ job, just yakkety/xenial_unstable)
<clivejo> tsimonq2: hold on
<tsimonq2> ok
<clivejo> leave that a second
<tsimonq2> didn't do anything yet
<tsimonq2> will do
<clivejo> I want to add them via the tooling
<clivejo> acheronuk: you generated new package requests before
<clivejo> care to guide us through it?
<acheronuk> nope
<clivejo> nope you wont guide us?!?
<acheronuk> nope I don't recall doing that before
<clivejo> someone submitted a MR
<acheronuk> for what?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: s/R/P?
<tsimonq2> whops *s/R/P/
<tsimonq2> argh *whoops
<acheronuk> remind me
<clivejo> [Merge] ~acheron/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling:master into ~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling:master
<tsimonq2> clivejo: link?
<clivejo> for kirigami 
<tsimonq2> ...link?
<acheronuk> that was.... kirigami and kdevplatform
<acheronuk> I did that MR, and someone else took care of the rest I think?
<tsimonq2> oh, do we make changes to ci-tooling/data/projects/kci.yaml ?
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling
<clivejo> Phil done it, but you submitted a MR
<tsimonq2> !grammar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grammar
<tsimonq2> LOL
<acheronuk> gimme 10 mins. just want to finish this wiki
 * clivejo ignores the noisey spell/grammar checker 
<clivejo> ok
<tsimonq2> s/noisey/noisy/
<clivejo> you do know I do it on purpose now?!?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: do I have the right to just take Debian's packaging for https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-distro-packagers/2016-August/000215.html and edit Vcs-* fields, or do I *have* to do it myself?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: or Neon's?
<clivejo> what do you mean?
<clivejo> well to use any of Riddell's IP you have to give him a hug
<tsimonq2> git clone debiankde:akonadi-import-wizard && cd akonadi-import-wizard && vim debian/control && git add debian/control && git commit -am "Change th Vcs-* fields" && git push kubuntu:akonadi-import-wizard
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'll have to contact him to get an exception
<tsimonq2> clivejo: and have you hugged him?
<clivejo> that Im not sure
<clivejo> do virtual hugs count?
<clivejo> {{{{{{{ tsimonq2 }}}}}}}
<tsimonq2> clivejo: just asked Riddell for alternative methods. :P
<tsimonq2> have you hugged him yet?
<clivejo> kubuntu people hug all the time
<clivejo> I never kept track!
<clivejo> we are friendly dont you know
<tsimonq2> So you don't know if you have ever hugged Riddell?!?
<tsimonq2> s/dont/don't/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: are you any good at search back logs?
<tsimonq2> *searching
<tsimonq2> why?
<acheronuk> ok. done for now I think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YakketyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<clivejo> when Scarlett was learning about KCI there was a discussion here with Haruld, Phil and Scarlett about how to add jobs etc
<acheronuk> valorie: done I hope. please check if you can spare a sec ^^^
<clivejo> acheronuk: I wouldnt enjoy a cup of coffee
<clivejo> can I have beer instead?
<acheronuk> have what you like. it's a wiki :P
<tsimonq2> s/wouldnt/wouldn't/
<clivejo> I really like it Rik
<acheronuk> s/tsimonq2/nitpicker 
<clivejo> s/tsimonq2/annoying_nitpicker
<acheronuk> It's got pretty pics. makes it easy to like
<valorie> woooooo
<valorie> thank you rik
<acheronuk> and just finished what I think Aaron started...
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: sed: -e expression #1, char 20: unterminated `s' command
<valorie> let me be sure it is properly linked on our announcement
<tsimonq2> clivejo: sed: -e expression #1, char 29: unterminated `s' command
<valorie> thank you ahoneybun for getting that started
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: y'all need to learn how to properly sed
<tsimonq2> page looks nice :)
<clivejo> s/y'all/you all/
<acheronuk> lol
<tsimonq2> clivejo: it's proper American slang
<tsimonq2> right, valorie?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Y'all is redneck
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Or country slang
<clivejo> tsimonq2 is a hill billy?
<tsimonq2> But I still put the apostrophe in the right place, unlike clivejo. :P
<clivejo> because Im typing to humans who dont need it to understand
<tsimonq2> s/Im/I'm/
<valorie> rofl
<valorie> all y'all should stop arguing
<clivejo> sorry granny
<tsimonq2> I thought it was "all a y'all"
 * clivejo hangs head in shame
 * tsimonq2 glowers at clivejo 
<valorie> haha
<valorie> tsimonq2: I'm not from the south, so I might be using it improperly
<valorie> all yawlz
<tsimonq2> same here
 * valorie smacks clivejo for the "granny"
<clivejo> you are granny linux!
<valorie> for some reason granny sounds much older and scrawnier than I am
 * valorie is so not scrawny
<acheronuk> clivejo: can't find that discussion get in the IRC logs :/
<acheronuk> s/get/yet
 * acheronuk looks at clock!
<acheronuk> wow. later than I thought
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: sed: -e expression #1, char 9: unterminated `s' command
<tsimonq2> !sed
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
 * acheronuk steals clivejo's wiki beer
<tsimonq2> omg, sgclark is goddess
<tsimonq2> s/goddess/godess/
<tsimonq2> Kubuntu Developers2014-02-13Member——
<tsimonq2> she was a developer two MONTHS before becoming a ninja!
<valorie> ?
<tsimonq2> I couldn't do that if I tried!!!
<valorie> she is a goddess, yes, but that seems a bit wrong
<acheronuk> something was messed up with her dates. I found that went I went looking for her meeting logs
<tsimonq2> sgclark: Can I borrow your time travel device?
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> Tha'ts more realistic than goddess
<tsimonq2> *That's
<tsimonq2> :P
<clivejo> acheronuk: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/03/02/%23kubuntu-devel.html
<acheronuk> that looks fun
<Snowhog> Not being pushy (well, yes I am), but is there a reason that you didn't include the *recommendation* to use a wired connection when doing the upgrade on the wiki page?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ping ping ping ping ping ping ping
 * clivejo yawns
<tsimonq2> clivejo: your fault: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/2/consoleFull
<valorie> Snowhog: not sure acheronuk was paying attention when we were talking
<valorie> I think he was busy editing
 * valorie still can't login to the darn thing
<clivejo> how is that my fault?
<Snowhog> Did any of you tell acheronuk, that "as the new guy", anthing that goes wrong is his fault?
<valorie> lol
<valorie> so true!
<tsimonq2> no
<acheronuk> Snowhog: yes, the reason was that and that I got sidetracked and forgot. sorry. 
<tsimonq2> *I* always get blamed for things
<tsimonq2> :P
<Snowhog> acheronuk: Well, that's why "as a concerned user" I'm here to remind you. ;)
<clivejo> tsimonq2: you pushed to the tooling
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/commit/
<clivejo> I blame you!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: but it was the first jobs
<tsimonq2> clivejo: it lacks permissions
<tsimonq2> clivejo: that's where you come in
<clivejo> you are soooo annoying!
<clivejo> I'm disabling notification on Telegram!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I need to PM you on a serious note
<acheronuk> Snowhog: Done :)
<mparillo> acheronuk: You are SO fast. I went to update, and you were already in there.
<Snowhog> acheronuk: /me smiles On behalf of K users everywhere, I thank you. /me bows
<mparillo> But, may I capitalize Internet, and change non-wireless to wired and try to fix the numbering in the box at the right?
<acheronuk> feel free
<ahoneybun> nice Slack can intergrate Trello!
<ahoneybun> soee:  let's use Slack more
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Lot of people against slack
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #96: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #691: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/691/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #677: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/677/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #97: STILL FAILING in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/97/
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> That is why nobody wants to use it :(
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> But the channels exist
<yofel> well, point is that it doesn't scale, and gets very expensive with lots of users
<yofel> there's nothing technically wrong with it
<tsimonq2> hai yofel :)
<yofel> hey
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> What is expensive?
<yofel> "Slack" as in the service has a history limit, like 10k messages or so. To remove that you need a payed subscription, and that's per-user
<yofel> *paid
<yofel> There's mattermost ofc. but then you again have the hosting problem on your hand
<tsimonq2> Plus, I like Telegram. :)
<yofel> (I personally love slack, but it's not without problems)
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> For open source projects they make it free
<yofel> hm... Telegram is.. okay. I don't like how the android app does notifications
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #91: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/91/
<yofel> it always shows me the oldest ones first, so I keep missing stuff unless I properly dismiss messages regularly
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> There are also open source alternatives like mattermost
<tsimonq2> yofel: File an issue here? :) https://github.com/DrKLO/Telegram
<tsimonq2> Wait
<tsimonq2> argh
<yofel> ^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/81/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> o/ yofel
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #201: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #91: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #92: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/92/
<tsimonq2> yofel: still around?
<ahoneybun> do we want to put together a session at UOS about anything? Maybe making a new KCI or something?
<ahoneybun> since nothing it planned yet
<tsimonq2> Whatever it is, I can't make it.
<tsimonq2> Not to UOS/
<ahoneybun> 19:00?
<ahoneybun> UTC
<ahoneybun> that's 3pm for me
<tsimonq2> 20 is the absolute earliest I can go/
<ahoneybun> mm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #92: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/92/
<ahoneybun> clivejo acheronuk yofel valorie ovidiuflorin anything for UOS we need to plan for?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #195: STILL FAILING in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #281: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #202: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidletime build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidletime/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #196: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #288: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcharselect build #226: FAILURE in 2 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcharselect/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcharselect build #227: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcharselect/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/105/
<tsimonq2> !ninjas | Interesting guide that we may be able to adapt for KCI: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging/GitWorkflow
<tsimonq2> argh you're no fun ubottu 
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk, santa_ ^^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #256: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #267: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #212: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #117: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #3: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #4: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #213: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #187: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #268: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #188: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #269: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #118: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #3: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #270: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #4: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #3: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/38/
<tsimonq2> !info kdenlive unstable
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): non-linear video editor. In component main, is optional. Version 16.08.1-1 (unstable), package size 1915 kB, installed size 7428 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #70: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #71: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/71/
<tsimonq2> !info default-libmysqlclient-dev
<ubottu> Package default-libmysqlclient-dev does not exist in yakkety
<tsimonq2> !info libmysqlclient-dev
<ubottu> libmysqlclient-dev (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.15-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 1121 kB, installed size 6284 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #2: UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #189: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #271: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/271/
<tsimonq2> On Monday, I'll whip up a PPA and instructions for this ;)
<tsimonq2> http://www.heliocastro.info/?p=291
<valorie> wow
<valorie> please remember to blog about it so people can find it!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep! :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Maybe I can even figure out how to spin up an ISO. :P
<valorie> there is a guide to making your own somewhere on the wikis
<valorie> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<valorie> !custom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about custom
<valorie> !custom iso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about custom iso
<valorie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/516687/how-do-i-make-a-custom-ubuntu-iso-for-fully-offline-installations
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #190: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/190/
<tsimonq2> valorie: Those no longer work.
<tsimonq2> I've tried it before.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #272: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/272/
<valorie> boo
<valorie> somehow jr made a neon one
<tsimonq2> Well of course, maybe if I can't figure it out, I'll have to ask him.
<tsimonq2> valorie: It would be nice if we could make a "Developer" image with kubuntu_stable that has "devel" in the sources.list.
<valorie> hmmmm
<valorie> I have to say that Clive's idea sounds more useful: a "professional" edition
<tsimonq2> So then how would that work?
<valorie> with working kmail / kolab, libreoffice, and whatever else we think would be useful
<tsimonq2> Heyyyyyy my fix was featured in LWN! https://lwn.net/Alerts/703321/
<valorie> cool!
<tsimonq2> valorie: What would be different compared to regular Kubuntu? Would we modify the existing Kubuntu to be only like a "users" or "enthusiasts" edition?
<valorie> for starters, we have no kolab
<tsimonq2> kolab?
 * tsimonq2 DDGs
<valorie> secure email
<tsimonq2> Hmm, this seems to be paid.
<valorie> the service is paid
<valorie> the server and client are free
<valorie> afaik
<tsimonq2> I don't like the idea of shipping something like that... :/
<valorie> we could offer Kube and trojita as alternatives I guess
<valorie> anyway, ask clive
<tsimonq2> Ok/.
<valorie> it was his idea, not mine
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Please elaborate on your idea of a "professional" edition of Kubuntu.
<tsimonq2> 	
<tsimonq2> Ace Acer has sent you a message
<tsimonq2> You can reply to this message by visiting your messages.
<tsimonq2> Sorry to bother you but you manifested some interests for feedbacks about Kubuntu 16.10. 
<tsimonq2> As you already know the reboot and shutdown make the system hangs on the Kubuntu logo. I heard that there is a newer kernel (4.8.1) and it's more stable that the current kernel in 16.10. Maybe upgrading Kubuntu kernel to 4.8 could solve some problems - it's just a guess of course but i think it's a possibility that worth exploring. 
<tsimonq2> Now about the removal of plasmoids - using restricted drivers makes Plasma stalls at each attempt to remove a plasmoid - remember when i said i though the problem was fixed? well it seems that the problem is the nVidia drivers because all of them make Plasma stalls when removing a plasmoid. The mesa nouveau don't generate this problem. It's the first time i see the nouveau drivers being more stable
<tsimonq2>  than the restricted drivers. On my PC(the one with the nVidia GPU and i'm using for testing new linux) it's usually the nouveau drivers that causes problems and the restricted ones are the ones being stable. I guess nVidia still need to improve their drivers. I'm not surprised because their drivers are giving me headaches on Windows as well. 
<tsimonq2> The notification popup is also making Plasma stalls with the restricted drivers but everything returns to normal after a long time(from 5 to 10 mins) 
<tsimonq2> One last thing. I have noticed that when installing new desktop themes they don't seem to install properly because most of them aren't showing in the themes list. 
<tsimonq2> Since all the above already have a launchpad bug report active i don't see the need at the moment to file a new one. If you want i can keep you informed if other bugs occur or if the existing bugs are being fixed by updates or manual tweaks .
<tsimonq2> Best Regards
<tsimonq2> Sorry for the spam, but I just wanted to make y'all aware.
<tsimonq2> This is a YouTube message...
<tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> Night o/
<acheronuk> hmmm. no such problem with nvidia here
<soee> acheronuk: well than we shoudl test it more and release if all is fine
<soee> 5.7 is much improvement over 5.6
<acheronuk> soee: seeing what we can do with that is on my agenda for this week :)
<acheronuk> sorta got put on hold with YY etc
<acheronuk> and as said in #kubuntu, if 5.8 looks like it could be done in a reasonable time frame, I somewhat favour going straight for that
<soee> +1 :)
<mamarley> That would be my preference too. :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<soee> mamarley: are yo familiar with nvidia-prime?
<BluesKaj> Hi soee
<mamarley> soee: Not really.  This would likely be a better question for #ubuntu-x though.
<clivejo> tsimonq2: the idea was to have two editions of kubuntu (ie home and business/pro) have the home edition with a very light weight email client ie trojita  and apps only home users would want and the business edition with full PIM and office suites etc
<clivejo> but as we dont have the person power to maintain one edition, it wouldnt be a smart move to try and provide two!
 * acheronuk nods
<clivejo> should be moved to wishlust
<clivejo> list
<acheronuk> I prefer 'wishlust'
<BluesKaj_> clivejo, yeah,  true enough , but a lighter home user edition would be welcome
<clivejo> BluesKaj_: true, but moves us away from the default KDE experience we aim to give
<clivejo> upstream want it installed by default
<BluesKaj_> who needs a databased email system unless they´re in a work environment
<acheronuk> WTF is tomahawk and why am I in it's team?
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> congrats you are the new maintainer!
<BluesKaj_>  hehe
<clivejo> it was a good media player
<clivejo> !info tomahawk
<ubottu> tomahawk (source: tomahawk-player): Multi source music player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4+dfsg1-0ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 3608 kB, installed size 6366 kB
<acheronuk> website looks nice. but that does not mean a lot
<BluesKaj_> mpv is a good stand alone player ...i was using it until i decided to explore kodi more thoroughly than in the past ... itś really quite well desgned except for some clunkymess here an there
<acheronuk> smplayer with mpv backend works nicely here :)
<BluesKaj_> clivejo, my point about default kde is the PIM should be optional if that is possibel , but I suspect itś much too late
<clivejo> BluesKaj_: I know your point, we've talked about it at length before
<BluesKaj_>  right
<clivejo> which is why I suggested two editions
<clivejo> but we do not have the people power to maintain two editions at present
<BluesKaj_> and I agree , thatś a good concept
<BluesKaj_> very unfortunate
<clivejo> hi DalekSec
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> \o clivejo!
<clivejo> how are you?
<DarinMiller> very good thanks.  
<DarinMiller> I was really impressed by your valient effort to recover KCI.
<clivejo> hopefully we will get it patched up!
<clivejo> if I can find someone to tell me how to add new packages now!
<DarinMiller> I would like to understand exactly what  you did as I have no clue how a server such as KCI is setup.
<clivejo> once I get a better grip on it, Im planning to do a few BBB sessions on it
<DarinMiller> excellent
<clivejo> basically Haruld accidently deleted the var/lib/jenkins folder on the master
<clivejo> that held our keys for connction to our slaves
<clivejo> my problem was that I was logging in as ubuntu and all jenkins stuff is owned by user jenkins
<clivejo> and also on the slaves I was logging in as root, but there was another user called jenkins-slave that the master uses to control it
<DarinMiller> the kci server setup begs many questions: why australia, why not backed up, why not faster iron where at least one devleoper has physical access...
<DarinMiller> did a previous kubuntu dev used to live in Autralia?
<clivejo> its owned by Blue Systems
<clivejo> I have no idea why its in Australia 
<acheronuk> clivejo: I agree, I would like to go on BBB this week and get to grips with what you have done with KCI.
<acheronuk> 'this week' being tomorrow onwards
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you know what julia is?
<acheronuk> an ex girlfriend?
<clivejo> Julia , A high-level, high-performance dynamic programming language for technical computing , <http://julialang.org/>
<clivejo>    Backend to use Julia with Cantor.
<acheronuk> yes, I have heard of that but never played with it
<clivejo> seems to be synced from debian - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/julia
<acheronuk> out of date already
<acheronuk> point being?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #99: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #197: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #198: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #100: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/100/
<clivejo> humm -- Julia not found (missing:  Julia_MAIN_HEADER) (found version "0.4.7")
<clivejo> must need a more recent version
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #53: FIXED in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #89: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #90: STILL FAILING in 1 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/90/
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Ah ok, makes sense
<tsimonq2> I agree with acheronuk, I want to get on BBB and get up to speed on your work with KCI
<clivejo> only problem is that you wont have proper access without kubuntu-dev
<tsimonq2> Ohï¿¿
<tsimonq2> *Oh?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #3: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/3/
<clivejo> one of you guys wanna look at kdelibs4support ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #3: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/3/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: What's up with it?
 * tsimonq2 reads logs
<clivejo> patch wont apply
<tsimonq2> I see that, that's a weird patch name...
<clivejo> needs investigation if its just fuzz or its been applied upstream 
<DalekSec> clivejo: Howdy.
<clivejo> how are you?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #91: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #199: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/199/
<tsimonq2> Weird af...
<clivejo> tsimonq2: be careful with symbols, if they become MISSING, you need to find out why
<clivejo> the ones marked (optional=gccinternal) shouldnt be removed as they might be used in different arch
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ok
<clivejo> also see the way xenial is fixed and yakkety isnt?
<tsimonq2> yeah
<clivejo> that could be due to Qt versions
<tsimonq2> I might have to reverse what I did
<tsimonq2> oh?
<clivejo> I believe santa_ has been marking them optional as well
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> good to know, thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #92: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/92/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: and if you remember, we have the same Qt versions in KCI for both Xenial *and* Yakkety
<clivejo> yes
<tsimonq2> so "<clivejo> that could be due to Qt versions" doesn't explain it
<clivejo> but xenial and yakkety have different gcc versions 
<clivejo> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.163ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:6.1.1-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<clivejo> !info gcc xenial
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.150ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.3.1-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<tsimonq2> ohhhhh ol
<tsimonq2> *ok
<clivejo> which is why we use the (optional=gccinternal) tags
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I see, ok
<tsimonq2> So then what does that do?
<clivejo> it will warn about them, but shouldnt fail the build over it
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> I'm attempting to fix jovie atm
<clivejo> we are only building amd64 as well
<tsimonq2> Yeah, that's a thing.
<clivejo> but in this case you are comparing amd64 with the sam
<clivejo> these MISSING symbols are probably due to gcc version
<clivejo> so rather than removing them, you need to revert that commit and tag them as optional
<acheronuk> agreed. ditching symbols with only an amd64 build as justification is not a great idea
<tsimonq2> Alright, well, I learned something new. Thanks guys. :)
 * acheronuk yawns
<clivejo> if the symbol has private somewhere in the name, then its usually safe to remove
<clivejo> otherwise always investigate why they disappeared
<clivejo> it usually indicates an ABI break
<tsimonq2> clivejo: So if a package literally removes functions, is it safe to remove the symbols? Is there anything extra you have to do?
<acheronuk> as we found out, just because debian ditched them doesn't mean it's always ok
<clivejo> only if there is a SO bump
<tsimonq2> clivejo: So please explain what that is.
<clivejo> debian manual would be far better at explaining it
<clivejo> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-sharedlibs.html
<tsimonq2> Ok, I'll read this in a minute.
<acheronuk> and https://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html#upstreamconcerns
<tsimonq2> So then my Akonadi symbol refresh needs to be redone
<acheronuk> ^^^ I would be happier if we at least had a look over it with santa_ clivejo etc
<tsimonq2> Yeah, that would be a good example for this.
<acheronuk> that is why a was a bit OMG!! when you did that the other week
<acheronuk> may be right, but I want to make sure
<tsimonq2> At least if one of them did it, we could see how they went about it.
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<clivejo> tsimonq2: whats this - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/commit/?id=f2af6875686a436dd47fae035a0208460fd115e1
<tsimonq2> I was getting annoyed at having to git clone and set up everything to work on a package that is FTBFS in KCI, so I scripted it.
<clivejo> just dget the package from unstable PPA?
<tsimonq2> It's not that simple.
<tsimonq2> And it's a lot of typing when you do it over and over again.
<clivejo> well there are a number of cases that wont work
<tsimonq2> Example?
<clivejo> plasma-discover for one
<tsimonq2> Well hey, it's not meant to be complete.
<soee> o/
<tsimonq2> o/ soee 
<acheronuk> needs to be reasobaly tried and testing to be in KA though I suppose
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/upstream-names.json
<acheronuk> as other people may assume it owrks
<clivejo> if you wanted to make it smarter ^
<acheronuk> if not, that's what ~/bin/ is for
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: There, see my follow-up commit. :P
<clivejo> Id prefer you kept it locally, or in your own git repo until it was ready for team use
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #283: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #153: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #7: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_jovie build #86: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_jovie/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #76: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdoctools build #152: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdoctools/152/
<clivejo> sgclark sitter shadeslayer_ yofel: if any of you have a few minutes to spare sometime to teach me how to deploy new jobs on KCI, it would be much appreciated :)
<tsimonq2> ^ same here
<acheronuk> +1 as well
<acheronuk> back in a bit
<tsimonq2> o/ acheronuk 
<acheronuk> I bet I miss it and have to read on logs or something :/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: could you please take a look at plasma-sdk? that list-missing list is just too big to be misc. files...
<clivejo> 20:00 UTC on Sunday, I doubt it!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: talking to me?
<clivejo> nope, Rik saying he'll miss it!
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: Neon's solution. Lol. https://packaging.neon.kde.org/plasma/plasma-sdk.git/commit/?h=Neon/unstable&id=1b9ccfc600165c72c6367779174c4ac395f02f97
<clivejo> they are new files
<clivejo> LOL
<tsimonq2> LOOOOL
<acheronuk> one way to solve it!
<tsimonq2> Hey, if it works!
<tsimonq2> XD
<clivejo> personally I dont like it
<acheronuk> I saw that the other week and decided not to go that way!
<acheronuk> ok. really back later....
<tsimonq2> o/ acheronuk 
<clivejo> but I cant give you a reason why I dont
<clivejo> just doesnt feel very debian!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: so should I try it? :P
<clivejo> tsimonq2: ask debian
<tsimonq2> bah
<tsimonq2> fine
<tsimonq2> I won't
<tsimonq2> I'll just do it properly
<clivejo> it feels wrong to me, but I cant give you a reason
<clivejo> they will give you the reason
<clivejo> and you can tell me!
<tsimonq2> It feels off to me too...
<clivejo> seriously, ask
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #186: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #93: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/93/
<tsimonq2> HEY! Look at that! :D
<tsimonq2> More green!
<clivejo> :) 
<valorie> weeee
<valorie> is it really Sunday?
<tsimonq2> Already, yeah.
<valorie> and KCI is cooking again?
<valorie> I love it
<tsimonq2> If you mean that KCI is working, yep. :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #3: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #102: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/102/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: by listing them in the install file, it allows you to see changes in future.  So if files are added or removed it gets flagged up at build time and we can decide what to do about them
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Ok, so should I now be more specific and cite *exact* files or should I just do directories like I did in my fix a little bit ago>
<tsimonq2> s/>/?/
<tsimonq2> s/cite/list/
<clivejo> if more files are added we might decide to create a new package and move some over
<tsimonq2> Well see my question. Should I list each file individually or should I do directories?
<clivejo> well in that particular example I would probably wildcard some of them
<clivejo> like usr/share/kdevsavesystemview/qml/CommitsView/
<tsimonq2> Ok, so how did I do on that commit?
<clivejo> and usr/share/plasmate/templates/
<clivejo> but for the binaries I would state them by name
<tsimonq2> What is considered a binary?
<clivejo> things that are built
<clivejo> usr/bin
<clivejo> usr/lib
<tsimonq2> So anything in those two directories should be explicity defined, you're saying?
<clivejo> I would have left usr/lib/*/qt5/plugins/ktexteditor/cuttlefishplugin.so
<clivejo> I would like to know if that file ever changed location
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> When it builds in the PPA and we get the file list, I'll fix it.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #225: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #119: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/119/
<tsimonq2> Ah great...
<clivejo> its unstable due to the lintian warnings
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/119/parsed_console/
<tsimonq2> script-not-executable usr/share/applications/plasmate.desktop
<tsimonq2> :/
<tsimonq2> What do you suggest I do now?
<tsimonq2> Attempt to create a debian patch *making* it executable?
<clivejo> open a bug upstream and suggest them make it executable
<tsimonq2> Ok, will do.
<clivejo> but I dont know what plasmate is!
<clivejo> research in most cases
<clivejo> you could ask in kde-devel
<clivejo> if its supposed to be executable or not
<tsimonq2> Ok
<clivejo> if it is not supposed to be, or doesnt need to be, then you could add a lintian ignore
<tsimonq2> First
<clivejo> but unstable isnt a problem
<clivejo> its a warning
<tsimonq2> If I do this, would this be sufficient?
<tsimonq2> -usr/lib/*/qt5/plugins
<tsimonq2> +usr/lib/*/qt5/plugins/kdevplatform/26/kdevplasmamanager.so
<tsimonq2> +usr/lib/*/qt5/plugins/kdevsavesystemview.so
<tsimonq2> +usr/lib/*/qt5/plugins/ktexteditor/cuttlefishplugin.so
<clivejo> yeah, Id prefer that
<tsimonq2> Ok, cool.
<clivejo> now if a new plugin is added it will show us on a failed build
<clivejo> just incase we need to do something about it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #3: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/3/
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> clivejo: What should happen with kalarmcal?
<tsimonq2> 23:27:29 KCI-E :: -./etc/xdg/kalarmcal.categories
<tsimonq2> 23:27:29 KCI-E :: -./etc/xdg/kalarmcal.renamecategories
<tsimonq2> Which package should those files go into?
<clivejo> what install files do you have?
<tsimonq2> libkf5alarmcalendar5.install and libkf5alarmcalendar-dev.install
<valorie> !info plasmate
<ubottu> Package plasmate does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> afaik it is a little thing that helps you build and test plasma widgets
<valorie> dunno why it isn't a plugin to kdevelop
<clivejo> what do you think those files are for?
<clivejo> do they belong in a dev package?
<tsimonq2> My guess is that these files should go in libkf5alarmcalendar-dev.install because it's similar to the other files in there.
<clivejo> really?
<tsimonq2> At least it
<clivejo> /etc/xdg are usually config files
<tsimonq2> *it's my *guess*.
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: So the other one instead then?
<clivejo> more associated to runtime config
<tsimonq2> Ok, so I'll add to libkf5alarmcalendar5.install.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<clivejo> I would put them in libkf5alarmcalendar5.install
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmime build #78: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmime/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/120/
<clivejo> -dev packages are for development stuff 
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'm bumping kleopatra's build deps to only grab GPGME 1.7.1 or greater, due to the new minimum requirement.
<clivejo> whats the build dep?
<tsimonq2> libgpgme11-dev
<tsimonq2> clivejo: You got the email announcing that, right?
<tsimonq2> So I just did this:
<clivejo> ringing a faint bell
<tsimonq2> -               libgpgme11-dev,
<tsimonq2> +               libgpgme11-dev (>= 1.7.1~),
<clivejo> !info libgpgme11-dev
<ubottu> libgpgme11-dev (source: gpgme1.0): GPGME - GnuPG Made Easy (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-3 (yakkety), package size 256 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<clivejo> !info libgpgme12-dev
<ubottu> Package libgpgme12-dev does not exist in yakkety
<tsimonq2> clivejo: https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-distro-packagers/2016-October/000227.html
<clivejo> who maintains it in Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Apparently we just sync from Debian. who has a special team for that it seems.
<clivejo> have they packaged the version we need?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Well according to upstream, 1.7.1 is not released yet, only 1.7.0.
<tsimonq2> [2016-09-28] gpgme1.0 1.7.0-1 MIGRATED to testing (Debian testing watch)
<tsimonq2> [2016-09-22] Accepted gpgme1.0 1.7.0-1 (source) into unstable (Daniel Kahn Gillmor)
<tsimonq2> !info gpgme1.0 unstable
<ubottu> Package gpgme1.0 does not exist in unstable
<tsimonq2> !info libgpgme11-dev unstable
<ubottu> libgpgme11-dev (source: gpgme1.0): GPGME - GnuPG Made Easy (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.0-1 (unstable), package size 345 kB, installed size 1443 kB
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #263: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #269: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #107: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/107/
<clivejo> curious
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I assume you have eyes on kcoreaddons?
<clivejo> Neon have forked it
<clivejo> https://packaging.neon.kde.org/forks/gpgme.git/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: Im just scanning for stuff I know have issues
<tsimonq2> Ok.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: But for now, Kleopatra should automatically start building again once we get the new gpgme1.0 in KCI.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/27/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: you could grab the Neon packaging and build a temporary package, upload to your own PPA and copy it over to unstable when happy its building ok
<clivejo> also open a bug to have it updated
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Well since it's not released upstream yet, it won't be easy to do that...
<tsimonq2> Might have to live in experimental.
<clivejo> do you know how to open a bug on debian
<tsimonq2> Yep.
<clivejo> ok open it upstream too
<clivejo> and link it to LP
<tsimonq2> I don't see the use in it because it's not in a tagged release yet.
<tsimonq2> They'll release 1.7.1 soon enough.
<clivejo> well thats what I thought about libdrumstick
<tsimonq2> Give me a refresher on that?
<clivejo> if you had time, you could go upstream, poke the maintainer and help get it into debian
<tsimonq2> ...an unreleased version?
<clivejo> see if you can help getting it released
<clivejo> the qt-kde guys will be interested in getting it sorted too I would think
<tsimonq2> I just don't know if I should push upstream to release when this isn't a really big problem yet.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #85: FIXED in 9 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/85/
<tsimonq2> It's only required on master.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #69: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #172: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #173: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/173/
<valorie> tsimonq2: you could ask the devel when they plan to release?
<valorie> if it's after April, then it's no problem
<valorie> if before, it will be
<tsimonq2> YEAH BOI
<tsimonq2> Plasma 5.8.1 landing in Sid!
<clivejo> nice
<clivejo> its at times like this I dont like ubuntu's release cycle!
<Snowhog> I've no idea exactly how many people are running Kubuntu Linux (who does, really?), but it's got to be a lot 'world wide'. I know I'm curious, even if most are not, but exactly how many people are actually responsible for making it available to 'the masses'?
<mamarley> Is there any reason why 5.8.x can't be staged?  Is KCI still too broken to do that?
<clivejo> mamarley: staging script works with dev version
<clivejo> at the moment we dont have a dev version
<mamarley> Could it not be rejiggered to have the version selected at runtime?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I think we should really look at eliminating that rule.
<tsimonq2> Like seriously.
<clivejo> rules or guidelines are usually there for a reason
<tsimonq2> For this one, I don't see the reason...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #78: FIXED in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/78/
<clivejo> just because the reason isnt obvious, doesnt mean its valid!
<clivejo> invalid
<Snowhog> clivejo: Also doesn't mean it is "still" valid.
<tsimonq2> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<clivejo> all I know is that its worked for many releases
<clivejo> and you should plan your battles to win the war
<valorie> would be so great to be able to sync 5.8.1 and get it into releases though
<valorie> I want it soooooo bad
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<acheronuk> need to to it properly, otherwise we makes ourselves bigger headaches down the line. we found that with yakkety.
<valorie> amen
<acheronuk> as much as we may *want* it right now
<valorie> would be good to have yofel chime in about now......
<tsimonq2> ^
<DarinMiller> valorie: what do you like about plasma 5.8.x?  I have it running a one of my boxes and other than the super key assigned to the menu, I do not notice much difference relative to 5.7.5.
<valorie> because it's the newest!
<valorie> and everybody else is getting it
 * valorie is just being childish
<valorie> but I do love running the latest
<acheronuk> there are 2 more bug fix releases of 5.8 due this month 5.8.2 and 5.8.3 on Nov 1st 
<acheronuk> personally I think we should take a little time to plan and let kde fix some more release bugs on those
<valorie> oh, I'm waiting
<valorie> although I could install neon on my travel computer, just for testing
<DarinMiller> I recommend waiting for at least 5.8.3 as plasma 5.8.9 in Neon still struggles with dual monitor/primary monitor assignments.
<acheronuk> our packaging is out of sync with debian, so that probably needs sorting before we leap and stage too much
<valorie> acheronuk: amen to that
<valorie> first things first
<valorie> imo getting all of our packages into XX backports if appropriate and YY releases would be a good first step
<valorie> since we've already done the work
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> I really think we need a lot of improvements in our workflow.
<tsimonq2> Yakkety wasn't a good release because we had to cram everything in at the last minute.
<tsimonq2> That's not acceptable.
<acheronuk> nor is leaping to do something ad hoc just because you want something new and shiny
<acheronuk> a sustainable middle ground is needed
<mparillo> DarinMiller: I know you are not asking me, but one plus for 5.8.1 that I saw on Manjaro Unstable (and now landed in Manjaro Testing): SuperKey brings up the Kicker.
<mparillo> From the end-userYakkety as a much better relase for me than Xenial was.
<mparillo> end-user's PoV, 
<acheronuk> in lieu a formal planning meeting, I would like to get on BBB one evening this week to have a chat about this
<valorie> tsimonq2: it's true that our workflow pretty much sucked at the end, but we've been working pretty hard to fix that
<valorie> the lack of Kubuntu Developers lately has hurt
<DarinMiller> mparillo: I totally agree with with the super key feature and the YY is much bettter than ZZ.
<tsimonq2> Wasn't Xenial an even worse release on our side?
<valorie> mparillo: I agree that Yakkety has been great, and even better then xenial
<valorie> and xenial has been damn fine
<acheronuk> to me it was not so much the workflow, but the inability to apply it that hurt
<valorie> right
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #150: NOW UNSTABLE in 6 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdgantt2 build #84: FIXED in 8 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdgantt2/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/25/
<Snowhog> What I 'hear' in this discussion, (assuming my hearing isn't going as is my sight) is a desire/need to change Kubuntu to a rolling release (as many users continually opine that is should be).
<valorie> well, I like the latest
<valorie> but I don't want to change us to rolling, no
<valorie> there is neon for that
<tsimonq2> ^
<valorie> I want us to be excellent
<acheronuk> kubuntu as a flavour of ubuntu is not rolling.
<tsimonq2> Me too.
<acheronuk> a rolling kubuntu would be something else
<acheronuk> why try to ape Neon, when we can't beat them at their game?
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<valorie> there are lots of reasons I love not just the distro, but the community here
<valorie> I'm happy that neon is having success, but that's separate from us
<valorie> I want us to have fun and be successful doing *our* thing
<Snowhog> Don't get me wrong; I also find Kubuntu Linux to be my preferred OS. I do have KDE neon in a VM, and I keep it up to date, but Kubuntu is my primary OS.
<acheronuk> Snowhog: I have Neon dev-unstable on my laptop and am typing from it now
<Snowhog> acheronuk: Yes, Developer Edition of KDE neon in my VM also.
<acheronuk> I don't see a conflict there. 
<tsimonq2> So acheronuk already has Plasma 5.8. :D
<acheronuk> I have plasma 5.8.90 :P
<tsimonq2> oooOOOoo
<acheronuk> my main PC is YY kubuntu though
<tsimonq2> *16.10
<tsimonq2> Shush with all the "YY" nonsense. :P
<Snowhog> If I may ask, what is going to (continue to) distinquish Kubuntu Linux from KDE neon? If one compares them side by side, they 'look' very similar.
<tsimonq2> Neon is rolling, we have releases
<acheronuk> to be honest, so so most kde distros at the moment
<tsimonq2> We focus on stability
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #26: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/26/
<tsimonq2> Neon is about getting things out to users fast
<tsimonq2> Also, afair, KDE Neon doesn't ship Apps, but we do.
<acheronuk> Neon is a dev tool that also has a user edition
<acheronuk> Neon does most of the kde apps now
<valorie> "some"
<valorie> perhaps most or all at some point
<mparillo> But speed in dropping KDE updates at the expense of supporting a wider variety of use cases. That is why they persist in claiming they are not a distro. What they mean is they do not support all the use cases a full-featured distro usually does.
<valorie> that isn't their focus unless the devel of the app ask, or users ask
<valorie> mparillo: exactly
<acheronuk> indeed. a kubuntu user can pick what they like from the rest of ubuntu, and know it should work
<acheronuk> even change DE without a reinstall or risk of big breakage
<tsimonq2> Bah, let's just switch to Arch. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #71: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/71/
<Snowhog> I do understand that KDE neon was established for rapid testing of KDE, and that it isn't (even though many 'think' it is) a "distribution"; I keep telling those on our forum who believe otherwise, that it's a "repository".
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #204: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/204/
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> It's in a grey area.
<acheronuk> Snowhog: yes, the forumites do see a tad obsessed with neon at the moment
<acheronuk> *seem
<valorie> it's the hot new thing
<valorie> and I wish them the best
<Snowhog> acheronuk: Well, partly/entirely, because it has the 'latest/greatest' and they wonder why such ins't available in Kubuntu. KDE neon as such, is/has become a double-edged sword.
<valorie> but we have a large user base that we care about
<valorie> Snowhog: yeah
<Snowhog> "<valorie> but we have a large user base that we care about" -- And I/we really do appreciate that!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #288: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/288/
<mparillo> I disagree. It was a repository when you added it to Kubuntu sources and apt update'd. Now that it is an installable ISO, of course it is a distro. The important messaging point is that it is not full-featured. It is there to test the latest and greatest KDE S/W. Just as there are many other distros targeted at a single use case (Penetration Testing, Disk Recovery, Network Sniffing, etc.)
<mparillo> All of them are distros also, but they are not your daily 'runner'.
<Snowhog> mparillo: Well, 'others' may claim it's a distro, but they who put it together insist it is not.
<acheronuk> partly semantics and party politics
<Snowhog> What KDE neon "is" is a tool.
<Snowhog> A tool for their developers.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/93/
<acheronuk> it has a user editions, but that is not really it's point
<mparillo> I assume the worry is that if they admit it is a kde distro, and since they are the only distro that is a KDE project, then there will be a perception that Neon is THE KDE distro. And they (and KDE) want to stay a million miles from there.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #274: UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #289: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/289/
<mparillo> But sorry for taking this -offtopic
<tsimonq2> IMHO this is on topic enough.
<acheronuk> as I said the other day, I would actively like to do some stuff on Neon/KDE. hopefully for benefit going both ways 
<tsimonq2> I would personally rather go the Debian route.
<acheronuk> I think any route you take is likely to be a bit circular in that respect anyway
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #94: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #299: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #94: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/94/
<clivejo> hi Vorap, shouldnt you be in bed?!?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/95/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: shouldn't *YOU* be in bed?!? :P
<clivejo> yes I should
<clivejo> trying to get a few things sorted out
<tsimonq2> OOH, what?
<clivejo> list of stuff, cant remember
<valorie> mparillo: any discussion of our mission and vision for Kubuntu is super-on-topic
<tsimonq2> ^^^
<tsimonq2> clivejo: *can't
<valorie> pffff
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/96/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: When you have a minute, could you please take a look at kde-baseapps?
<clivejo> what do I need to look at?
<clivejo> Debian ABI manager?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm unsure why it's FTBFS
<clivejo> santa_ had to use the Debian ABI manager to fix an ABI breakage
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK, so then how is that fixed?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I mean the FTBFS.
<clivejo> well they have done a lot of work upstream
<clivejo> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kde-baseapps.git
<acheronuk> kde-baseapps has now been ported AFAIK
<clivejo> I would first of all remove the Debian ABI Manager
<acheronuk> so yes ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How is that done?
<acheronuk> did we not go over this the other day?
<tsimonq2> I'm unsure.
<acheronuk> I may have just been talking to clivejo 
<tsimonq2> Ok, when?
<acheronuk> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/02/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t22:26
<acheronuk> I was talking to you :P
<clivejo> tsimonq2: great practice for you!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: that's not much
<clivejo> I said it once and Ill say it again!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I thought you were talking about Akonadi symbols...
<clivejo> no, was talking about removing the ABI manager, I think
<acheronuk> Neon have already packaged the port, so you can have a loo at that if need be
<acheronuk> *look
<clivejo> if you dont know what the ABI Manager is, its worth a reading up on
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #282: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #139: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #99: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #82: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #184: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #123: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kross-interpreters build #105: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kross-interpreters/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #617: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/617/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #338: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #98: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #123: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #41: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #603: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/603/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #103: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #83: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kross-interpreters build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kross-interpreters/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #77: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #71: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #56: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #100: STILL FAILING in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #52: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #75: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #387: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #57: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #200: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #76: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #94: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #47: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #124: FAILURE in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #90: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #81: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #153: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #138: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #90: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #48: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #125: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #91: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #98: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #82: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #154: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #139: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #59: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #104: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #96: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_milou build #120: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_milou/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #124: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #104: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #89: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #50: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #114: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #97: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #75: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #84: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #73: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #111: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #72: FAILURE in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #99: FAILURE in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #110: FAILURE in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #69: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #64: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #89: FAILURE in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #69: FAILURE in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klettres build #111: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klettres/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #94: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #103: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #102: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kate build #114: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kate/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #89: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #90: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #126: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #91: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #74: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #94: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapman build #85: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapman/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #93: FAILURE in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #86: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #256: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #91: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #114: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #86: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #86: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #72: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_milou build #121: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_milou/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #98: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #97: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #99: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klettres build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klettres/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kate build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kate/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #92: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapman build #86: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapman/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #92: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #87: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #115: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #94: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #128: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #95: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #87: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdegames build #82: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdegames/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #105: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #93: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #124: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #146: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdegames build #83: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdegames/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #106: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #94: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #76: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #61: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #147: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #77: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #115: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #116: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #104: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #105: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #192: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #193: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #88: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #89: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #114: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #96: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #115: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #97: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #512: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/512/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #80: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #531: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/531/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #532: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/532/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #152: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #54: FIXED in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #84: FIXED in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #117: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kamoso build #183: FAILURE in 8.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kamoso/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kamoso build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kamoso/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamoso build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamoso/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kamoso build #184: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kamoso/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamoso build #8: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamoso/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kamoso build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kamoso/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_smb4k build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_smb4k/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #53: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #52: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_smb4k build #29: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_smb4k/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_smb4k build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_smb4k/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_smb4k build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_smb4k/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_smb4k build #79: UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_smb4k/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #85: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #147: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_smb4k build #103: UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_smb4k/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #137: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #424: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #104: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_smb4k build #98: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_smb4k/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_smb4k build #61: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_smb4k/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_smb4k build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_smb4k/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #96: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #84: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #100: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #73: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #91: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #95: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #71: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #141: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #105: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #101: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #79: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #52: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #100: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #126: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #75: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #77: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #99: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapman build #87: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapman/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #105: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #66: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #86: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #155: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #112: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #125: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kross-interpreters build #107: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kross-interpreters/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #98: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #126: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #93: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #128: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #101: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #116: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #88: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #92: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_milou build #122: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_milou/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klettres build #113: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klettres/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #71: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #106: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #74: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #140: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #93: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_smb4k build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_smb4k/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_smb4k build #32: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_smb4k/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #126: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #54: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #148: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #113: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #58: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #104: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #92: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #76: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kate build #116: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kate/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #105: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #49: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #61: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #92: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #96: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #77: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #91: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_smb4k build #80: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_smb4k/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdegames build #84: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdegames/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_smb4k build #99: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_smb4k/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_smb4k build #104: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_smb4k/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #95: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #107: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #91: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #116: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #63: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #83: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #117: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #106: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #89: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #97: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #88: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #88: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #74: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #130: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #78: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #114: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #82: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #106: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #228: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #95: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #90: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #150: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #442: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #221: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #106: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #204: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #394: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #434: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #475: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #450: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #355: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #160: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #144: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #142: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #306: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #161: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #139: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #171: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter build #39: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #533: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/533/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #186: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #228: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #44: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #480: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #98: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #137: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #391: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #472: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #385: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #492: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/492/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #396: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #115: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #229: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #185: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #116: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #481: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #186: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #220: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #178: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #397: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #171: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #534: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/534/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #410: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #148: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #184: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #183: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #509: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/509/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #458: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #502: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/502/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #460: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #127: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #400: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/400/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #202: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #199: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #440: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #557: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/557/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #133: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #134: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #447: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #173: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #424: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #439: FIXED in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #151: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #387: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #259: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1826: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1826/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1826: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1826/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1826: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1826/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1826: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1826/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #71: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #186: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #194: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #72: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1827: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1827/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1827: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1827/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1827: SUCCESS in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1827/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1827: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1827/
<clivejo> is there a reason why we aren't overriding E: kmix: package-must-activate-ldconfig-trigger usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_kmixctrl.so
<clivejo> @Santa may I see those Jenkins notes?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Hey clive
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Sure you can, I will translate and publish them today
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> As long as there's unit testing to make sure the new KCI doesn't break ever, I'm good
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie  working notes added to phab
<acheronuk> https://conf.kde.org/en/akademy2017/public/events
<acheronuk> videos there if you click through to details on eac
<acheronuk> *each
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #972: SUCCESS in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/972/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #124: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #107: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #7: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_amarok build #5: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_amarok/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #42: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #74: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #13: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #37: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/140/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #283: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #388: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #604: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/604/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #618: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/618/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #80: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kompare build #122: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kompare/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #108: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #147: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #75: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #125: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #8: STILL FAILING in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_amarok build #6: STILL FAILING in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_amarok/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #331: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #126: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #43: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktuberling build #103: FAILURE in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktuberling/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #229: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #339: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #81: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #127: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #148: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #332: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kompare build #123: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kompare/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktuberling build #104: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktuberling/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #230: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #333: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kompare build #124: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kompare/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #149: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktuberling build #105: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktuberling/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #82: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #334: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #150: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #231: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kompare build #125: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kompare/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1828: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1828/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1828: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1828/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1828: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1828/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1828: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1828/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #505: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #170: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #441: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #197: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #244: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_amarok build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_amarok/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #126: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #44: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kamoso build #8: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kamoso/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_smb4k build #63: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_smb4k/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_smb4k build #33: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_smb4k/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamoso build #9: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamoso/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #134: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #73: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #45: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #96: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #76: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #109: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #128: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #74: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/74/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mamarley> Ooh, Plasma 5.11 in staging. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and in backports landing shortly
<mamarley> I never even heard the release announcement.  soee, you must have been sleeping on the job again!
<acheronuk> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.11.0.php
<acheronuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMFDrBIA0PM
<soee> mamarley: i'm already enjouing it sind few days :D
<mamarley> I just installed it.  So far so good!
<soee> :D
<mamarley> acheronuk: I found a papercut-bug.  systemsettings5 won't start because qml-module-org-kde-kirigami2 is not installed.  That should probably be a dependency.
<acheronuk> 5.11.1 in 1 weeks time :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: on most installs, that will get pulled in by other stuuf, but yes, sounds like it needs adding
<mamarley> You guys have been doing an awesome job of packaging the latest KDE stuff recently, thanks!
<acheronuk> :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: new systemsettings building in staging
<mamarley> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1829: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1829/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1829: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1829/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1829: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1829/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1829: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1829/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Sticker, 482x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/k1jO1nTy/file_3334.webp
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #23: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #211: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #212: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgeography build #65: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgeography/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #75: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #973: SUCCESS in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/973/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #127: STILL FAILING in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #404: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/56/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #284: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #340: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #405: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #128: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktouch build #119: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktouch/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #412: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #510: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/510/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #605: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/605/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #51: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #51: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_yakuake build #127: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_yakuake/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #619: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/619/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #91: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalc build #128: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalc/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmplot build #125: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmplot/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #131: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #389: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #132: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #52: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #92: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktouch build #120: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktouch/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #620: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/620/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #52: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmplot build #126: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmplot/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalc build #129: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalc/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #413: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #511: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/511/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_yakuake build #128: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_yakuake/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #97: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #346: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #347: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #183: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #98: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #184: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #241: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #82: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #123: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #242: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #124: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #83: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #238: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #239: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #125: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #84: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #133: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #335: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #134: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #99: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #135: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #240: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #336: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #243: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #185: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/185/
<jussi01> good evening all
<acheronuk> morning jussi01 :)
<jussi01> gday acheronuk
 * acheronuk will be BBL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1830: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1830/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1830: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1830/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1830: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1830/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1830: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1830/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mparillo> Hey BluesKaj. Plasma 5.11 is in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing?field.series_filter=artful
<mparillo> Couple of papercuts
<mparillo> AFAIK, all upstream problems...kudos to the packagers.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, yes, i used the staging ppa yesterday to install 5.11. it was a bit clunky at first, but now the upgraded kernel and other upgrades seems to have smoothed things out
<mparillo> Thanks BluesKaj. I think the current thinking is to see which paper cuts are solved with 5.11.1 before a big announcement.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, it seems very good right now , no glitches or freezes so far this morning
<BluesKaj> wonder when nvidia will support wayland with their proprietary drivers ...nouveau is ok but a lot of features aren't supported on plasma 5
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not holding my breath
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, there's not a lot of difference between the nouveau and the nvidia-340 driver on my system. The 340 is slightly more solid in terms of desktop effects etc
<BluesKaj> usin X11 that is
<BluesKaj> with wayland who knows what will happen :-)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1831: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1831/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1831: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1831/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1831: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1831/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1831: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1831/
<valorie> btw, Martin started https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Wayland_Showstoppers if we find any
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Nvidia
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk leaves the room
<valorie> acheronuk: of course that leads the list
<acheronuk> sorry, I was just being facetious
<acheronuk> link notes
<acheronuk> *noted
<clivejo> arrrr I'm gonna wet myself!
 * valorie ushers clivejo to the WC
 * acheronuk hands clive something absorbent
<acheronuk> lol
<valorie> RC tomorrow folks
<clivejo> Big Clive is popping blue pills
<valorie> anybody wanna buff up the release notes?
<valorie> mparillo: ^^^
<acheronuk> clivejo: hwne be add 'big bat' to KCI, what series should we kill building? I vote to get rid of Xenial and Zesty builds, as chance of backporting anything via that is now minimal/pointless
<acheronuk> *when we
<acheronuk> clivejo: oh, that bigclive. LOL
<clivejo> depends on who is using those I suppose
<clivejo> no point wasting energy maintaining and building package that noone will use
<acheronuk> I think we should put all energy to artful backports and next LTS
<acheronuk> I suspect 'using' the xenial repo is pretty broken anyway, as have only backported stuff enough to make some things build on paper, not have a viable running system
<clivejo> well as it is mostly your energy, I'll follow your lead!
<acheronuk> and 'using' them is not really the point, though it is nice
<acheronuk> ok.
<acheronuk> clivejo: I will write to the -devel list tomorrow
<clivejo> acheronuk: good stuff
<valorie> I have a working xenial box -- that's 16.04 right?
<valorie> my travel lappy
<clivejo> yup
<acheronuk> valorie: yes, but I would not advise using the KCI Xenial repo on it
<clivejo> your no fun!
<valorie> well, I did that once and it was all kinds of broken
<valorie> there is some gnome junk on it as it is, so I'm considering a clean install if there is another point release of it
<valorie> on that box
<valorie> also it still has a windows partition which seems like a waste of space
<acheronuk> I have that on my laptop. Window 7 partition that go booted about half a dozen times in it's life
<acheronuk> will get killed on next install
<valorie> I'm not sure I ever booted into it, lol
<acheronuk> think I did mostly to do a backup, in case I was very wrong and a linux install went badly
<acheronuk> that was Xenial, then it go Neon'd on top. Now in needs a re-install as too much cruft
<acheronuk> damn. BBL
<valorie> I do need to top off my backups
<valorie> they aren't very current
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #974: SUCCESS in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/974/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #335: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #151: FAILURE in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #129: STILL FAILING in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #423: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #155: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/57/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #348: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #406: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #621: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/621/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kompare build #126: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kompare/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_parley build #123: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_parley/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #285: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #190: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/132/
<mparillo> As far as GA release notes go, I thought we only posted them to the wiki during testing, and deleted them in deference to the "official" release announcement.
<mparillo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<mparillo> OTOH, I see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #341: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #152: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #424: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/424/
<valorie> mparillo: each flavor can have their own or not
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #130: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/130/
<valorie> as I recall, we always have
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #156: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #336: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/336/
<mparillo> I was somehow (still not sure how with all the error messages I got) able to create https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/Kubuntu 
<mparillo> Tomorrow,  I can certainly swap Beta 2 for GA.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #606: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/606/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kompare build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kompare/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_parley build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_parley/124/
<valorie> mparillo: I changed all the "Beta 2" to RC
<valorie> everybody around -- please read for correctness etc.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #390: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #342: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #191: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #622: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/622/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #128: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #129: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #260: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #261: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/261/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> will check later
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kompare build #128: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kompare/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #558: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/558/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #157: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_parley build #125: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_parley/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #425: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #559: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/559/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #262: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1832: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1832/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1832: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1832/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1832: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1832/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1832: SUCCESS in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1832/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1833: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1833/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1833: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1833/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1833: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1833/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1833: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1833/
<blaze`> a proposition: why /usr/bin/kfmclient is a part of konqueror package? if I need it I have to install konqueror
<blaze`> is it possible to move kfmclient to a separate package?
<clivejo> what is kfmclient ?
<blaze> cat /usr/bin/xdg-open | grep kfmclient
<blaze> it's needed for opening stuff in external app
<clivejo> is should be packaged separately?
<acheronuk> which other distros package that separately?
<blaze> dunno, never studied that
<blaze> but I think that Plasma desktop doesn't depend on xdg-open these days
<blaze> so it's not relevant, forget about it
<acheronuk> yeah, I figured it could not be crucial. it would have bit us and other KDE distros on the b'side before now if it was
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_knavalbattle build #398: FAILURE in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_knavalbattle/398/
<tsimonq2> >__> ... <__< -- Who caused that merge failure? :P
<tsimonq2> Ruh roh, internal error
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #975: UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/975/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #954: UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/954/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_knavalbattle build #399: FIXED in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_knavalbattle/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #98: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #153: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #289: FAILURE in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/289/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-13
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2017-October/040006.html
<tsimonq2> The long term goal with that is to be able to push packaging to a Git repository instead of using dput.
<tsimonq2> dput will still work, but this will be an option.
<tsimonq2> (in case you haven't been following, acheronuk might have been :P)
 * acheronuk shrugs
<tsimonq2> I think it would be a good idea to somehow integrate this with our tooling.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #192: NOW UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #158: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #99: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #607: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/607/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #337: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #623: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/623/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #286: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #290: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #159: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #261: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #391: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #262: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #343: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #104: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #77: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #130: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #131: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/131/
<acheronuk> morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #160: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1834: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1834/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1834: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1834/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1834: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1834/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1834: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1834/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #9 for job iso_artful_stable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #16 for job iso_artful_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1835: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1835/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1835: SUCCESS in 1 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1835/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1835: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1835/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1835: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1835/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_unstable_amd64 build #16: SUCCESS in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_unstable_amd64/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_stable_amd64 build #9: SUCCESS in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_stable_amd64/9/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello folks, should be a very interesting meeting coming up, hope you can join us
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie @tsimonq2 @Santa @DarinMiller  Are you coming to this meeting in 30 mins?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Planning to if I don't fall asleep
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Nope, sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, LOL. I feel the same at the moment!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Forced to go help move some things -_-
<valorie> meeting going on in BBB, all welcome!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Sorry. I am still at work so I cannot attend the meeting.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Thought you might be, but had to ask
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kremotecontrol build #39: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kremotecontrol/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khelpcenter build #127: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khelpcenter/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmousetool build #96: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmousetool/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #114: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_artikulate build #131: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_artikulate/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #123: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #57: UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/57/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #147: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksysguard build #98: UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksysguard/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #76: UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #116: UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #129: UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #92: UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #58: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksysguard build #151: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksysguard/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #157: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/157/
<valorie> oh gosh: autopkgtest for kio/5.38.0-0ubuntu1: amd64: Ignored failure, armhf: Test in progress (always failed), i386: Ignored failure, ppc64el: Always failed, s390x: Always failed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #158: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/158/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And? :)
<valorie> I was just trawling excuses
<valorie> and kio seems to suck
<valorie> there are worse though
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's been like that for as long as I can remember
<valorie> I wish I had more hours in the day
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Me too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #138: UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #130: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #140: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #92: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #131: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #141: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/141/
<cortex_> hello do you need help for testing the isos ?
<cortex_> the iso of today works fine ?
<cortex_> i mean the daily
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #159: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/159/
<acheronuk> cortex_: ? means you tested it? or want to know if you should?
<cortex_> acheronuk: i want to know if you should
<cortex_> sorry
<cortex_> acheronuk: i want to know if i should
<acheronuk> the daily will soon be suspended and some RC iso images made over the weeked
<cortex_> ok
<acheronuk> see: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-17-10-community-iso-testing/458
<acheronuk> though testing current daily is great as well :)
<acheronuk> cortex_: as if you find serious showstopping issues, might affect the RC as well and get fixed for that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksysguard build #99: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksysguard/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksysguard build #152: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksysguard/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #130: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #93: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #115: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #148: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccessible build #13: UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccessible/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #139: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #59: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_artikulate build #132: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_artikulate/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #168: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #278: UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #119: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #117: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #13: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #77: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #565: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/565/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #392: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #124: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kremotecontrol build #28: UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kremotecontrol/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #19: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmouth build #13: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmouth/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khelpcenter build #128: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khelpcenter/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #137: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmousetool build #160: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmousetool/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #177: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmousetool build #97: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmousetool/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kremotecontrol build #40: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kremotecontrol/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: ignore another lintian complaint from old standards
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #16: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #17: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #132: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #58: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #199: UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #370: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #93: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #133: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/133/
<blaze> lol https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2374270
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Why not ask the article writer for help
<blaze> I'm surprised that there're still some people that are using xenial backports
<acheronuk> http://kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.39.0.php
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1836: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1836/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1836: SUCCESS in 1 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1836/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1836: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1836/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1836: SUCCESS in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1836/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #88: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #88: SUCCESS in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #88: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #88: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1837: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1837/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1837: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1837/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1837: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1837/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1837: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1837/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccessible build #14: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccessible/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcron build #15: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcron/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #14: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #120: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #17: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #178: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #18: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #20: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmouth build #14: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmouth/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kremotecontrol build #29: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kremotecontrol/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #138: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #371: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #200: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmousetool build #161: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmousetool/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #169: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #406: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #279: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #566: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/566/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #29: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #154: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/154/
<acheronuk> .
<acheronuk> can anyone else replicate this? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-October/011466.html
<acheronuk> I can't, and have not had that on artful
<blaze> No, haven't had that
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have seen the font issues in pre 5.11 Wayland depending on the scale setting (non integer scales looked terrible).
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mparillo> acheronuk: My AA VM fonts look fine to me. I noticed that he mentioned in his Launchpad Bug 1722508  gnome-tweak-tool. Maybe I am simply taking lots of defaults and he has a frankensystem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1722508 in freetype (Ubuntu Artful) "Font hinting appears broken on 17.10 beta" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722508
<acheronuk> mparillo: could be
<acheronuk> mparillo: BTW, frameworks 5.39 in staging PPA for artful backports. Can't stage for 18.04 as not started yet, but I decided to get a head start
<mparillo> When I go to the KDE Bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=385712 I have set my clock to his: (24 hour; short date below) and my font looks great. Again, I never changed from the defaults. One thing that originally attracted me to Ubuntu was great fonts OOTB. However, my short date is localized because KDE regressed on date processing, punting to Qt. 
<ubottu> KDE bug 385712 in general "Unhinted rendering of bold fonts" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mparillo> acheronuk: And I assume plasma 5.11.0 is still in staging?
<acheronuk> mparillo: 5.11 is in backports-landing, but more a formality that any intention to ship that to backports. I would wait for 5.11.1 at least
 * DarinMiller 5.11 is running fine on real hw on 2 laptops here...
<acheronuk> other distro's have shipped the buggy 5.11.0, so seems right to have it in -landing
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: yep. just s few very specific bugs
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=382291
<ubottu> KDE bug 382291 in general "System settings GTK apps configurations resets." [Normal,Reopened]
<mparillo> I cannot find backports-staging. But I do see it in the regular frameworks staging: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks?field.series_filter=artful
<acheronuk> mparillo: backports-landing, not staging
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=artful
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=385463
<ubottu> KDE bug 385463 in Application Menu (Kicker) "favourite system actions are no longer removable via right click menu - breaks/prevents sidebar hiding" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mparillo> backports-landing is where I see Plasma 5.11 But to see KF 5.39, I needed sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1838: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1838/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1838: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1838/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1838: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1838/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1838: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1838/
<acheronuk> mparillo: yep. not copied that quite yet until I have a few confirmations that it's not broken
<mparillo> Good thinking. I applied staging-frameworks, updated, full-upgraded, and no warnings were issued. My VM rebooted cleanly. Kicker works, Kinfocenter reports Plasma 5.10.5, KF 3.39, Qt 5.9.1.
<mparillo> Kicker works, Dolphin, System Monitor, Konsole, System Settings, all launch normally.
<mparillo> Bold fonts look good to me.
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> when 5.11.1 will be available ?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> https://community.kde.org/Schedules/Plasma_5
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Release on 17th
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> then require the ninja how many days to package into kubuntu ?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> or its auto ?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Depends on the work and if someone takes on to do it
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> It won't go into artful however
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Probably backports PPA
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I doubt I will be available for long meetings in the next few weeks
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/106/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-artful-aardvark-17-10-final-rc-images-now-available/
<valorie> please spread - lists and forum covered
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1839: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1839/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1839: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1839/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1839: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1839/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1839: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1839/
<mparillo> Tweeted (a bit too briefly...twitter does not expand URLs).
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Final RC's are now tommorow. These images are interim. … https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-October/004224.html
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> well, that's what the email sounds like anyway. it's a bit, they are, but they aren't
<mparillo> Doh! That is what I get for seeing something here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/383/builds
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we need to wait for official announcement from the release team on things like this, before we announce stuff on our website
<mparillo> In prior years, I have seen 4 to 5 RCs before final
<mparillo> I think the extra word, "final" might be the big one. In this case, reading your link, they know they will have another set of ISOs. In the past somebody finds a stop-ship bug, and the re-spin.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Well I just changes 'final' for 'initial' on the website
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and added "Note: This is an initial spin of the RC images. It is likely that at least one more rebuild will be done on Monday."
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> since that story is now syndicated everywhere!
<mparillo> And twitter is just a bare link. So let me edit G+
<mparillo> Ahh, you also changed the URL
<mparillo> Old tweet deleted to avoid 404. New Tweet with some text out
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1840: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1840/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1840: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1840/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1840: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1840/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1840: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1840/
<valorie> sorry for jumping the gun on the RC story folks
<valorie> thanks to acheronuk for fixing
<mparillo> It is a tough path. I seem to recall sometimes we have had a half-dozen release candidates before final. If you wait until the end, then there is no time for testing. If you test early, you face the frustration of re-spins resetting your test completions to zero. That is why I generally ask if there is a planned respin before I test.
<valorie> yup
<valorie> we basically need as much RC testing as all the alphas and betas put together, usually
<valorie> and that reminded me to stop seeding and remove the beta2 torrents
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #976: FIXED in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/976/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #955: FIXED in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/955/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #187: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #350: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #96: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #60: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #82: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #134: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/134/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #106: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #75: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #94: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #75: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #85: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #47: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #276: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #131: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/131/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2522: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2522/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2522: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2522/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2522: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2522/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2523: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2523/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2523: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2523/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2523: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2523/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/168/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfind build #96: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfind/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_milou build #95: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_milou/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #107: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #91: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #152: FAILURE in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #61: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/61/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2524: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2524/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2524: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2524/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2524: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2524/
<acheronuk> Plasma 5.14.0 is now kopying to ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing for Cosmic. Please test.
<acheronuk> ^^^^ mamarley @DarinMiller mparillo_ mparillo[m] ngraham nggraham tsimonq2 valorie @MichaelTunnell @ahoneybun @Santa
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kool.
<acheronuk> published :)
<mamarley> acheronuk: I have already been testing when it was in -ninjas and everything has been fine. :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: had a feeling you might. thank you :)
<mamarley> No problem :)
<acheronuk> we should have 5.14.1 by cosmic release day
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2525: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2525/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2525: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2525/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2525: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2525/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2526: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2526/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2526: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2526/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2526: FIXED in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2526/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> Will test it out shortly
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 5.14 updated without issue.  Workng great for last hour.
<valorie> acheronuk: does that mean *in* cosmic, or in backports for cosmic?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> backport-landing plasma 5.14 is for cosmic
<valorie> was there something wrong with using https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/trojita/ ?
<valorie> @darinmiller yes, however my question was about it landing in cosmic release vs backports
<valorie> it's all the same to me, but it would be cool to have all cosmic users have it day 1
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Main repo cannot be updated to plasma 5.14 becuase of feature freeze restriction, I think Rik intends to have std. backports ready with 5.14 on release day.  He just wanted a few testers to verify.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Apologies if I am explaining the obvious...
<valorie> got it
<valorie> thanks, @darinmiller
<mparillo_> From a command line: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing Then sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -y and re-booted. I got the new wall paper. krunner launches kinfocenter which reports Plasma 5.14. The kicker launches discover, system settings, konsole, kate and they pass the 10 second test.
<valorie> I'm about to do that with my travel lappy
<valorie> for realz
<mparillo_> I forgot to check, but if Falkon spell checking does not work, do you know who packages it?
<wxl> falkon has spell checking?
<wxl> is falkon going to be the default browser for kubuntu?
<valorie> oh I hope so
<valorie> dunno if acheronuk made it so
<valorie> spell checking for a browser?
<wxl> lubuntu decided last minute to back out on it
<wxl> i probably would have fought for falkon but some folks were having issues with it..... and there's the cnocern i always have about offering a browser that's not one of the usual bunch
<wxl> inevitably someone complains because it can't do this thing or that thing
<wxl> it's really hard to keep up with the pace of the web
<valorie> hmmm, I've had no problems and it's done everything I want to do
<mparillo_> https://userbase.kde.org/Falkon#Spell_Check
<mparillo_> https://forum.manjaro.org/t/qupzilla-spell-check-lost-after-upgrade-solution-also-works-for-falkon/6586
<valorie> I know that tsimonq2 was trying to get in the new qtwebengine
<valorie> if that's what is needed
<valorie> tsimonq2: did it get in?
<wxl> question is does it support flash XD
<valorie> rebooting
<valorie> oh, that's pretty!
<valorie> that will be my wallpaper at the G mentor summit this weekend
<valorie> :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-10
<mparillo_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qupzilla/+bug/1440743 applies to Falkon.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1440743 in qupzilla (Ubuntu) "Spell-check not working in QupZilla" [Low,Confirmed]
<mparillo_> So, I opened a bug directly against Falkon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/falkon/+bug/1797013
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1797013 in falkon (Ubuntu) "Falkon Spell-Checking does not work" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Plasma 5.14 successfully upgraded on 2 laptops  and a desktop here.  No issues.
<valorie> I really wanna do that on this laptop
<valorie> need to do a backup first
<valorie> no time to do that until after getting back from Cali
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Valorie, do you have separate root and home partitions?
<valorie> I don't think so
<valorie> since I have nvidia I'm a bit touchy about updates
<valorie> so far so good, but I always fear the black screen
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I strongly recommend a 20 to 50G root partition, remainder for home.  That way you personal data is isolated from the OS.
<valorie> I do have Data on a separate drive
<valorie> but there is a lot of misc. stuff on $home
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If something goes wrong in an upgrade, re-install to root and use your existing home.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I also use a /data drive for 2nd drives.
<valorie> I should get my son to set up a separate home
<valorie> I was going to use it for a separate install, but it's too confusing for me to tell the difference between all the drives etc.
<valorie> I have 3 drives on this beast, but setting up all that stuff isn't in my wheelhouse
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2527: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2527/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2527: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2527/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2527: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2527/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Great. Thanks.
 * acheronuk rolls eyes
<acheronuk> https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/extras/elisa/commit/177cd52aeabe595262dfd72c11b0e637fa47d9a3
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> It's better to rename the project in such case
<acheronuk> yeah. I think someone suggested 'elisa-player', but seems that didn't fly :/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> At least they didn't go for an epoch.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2528: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2528/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2528: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2528/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2528: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2528/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required: …   plasma-workspace-wayland
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, that's fine. made it optional again. up to users to install if they want to experiment with a wayland session
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #237: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #153: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #257: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #219: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/197/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> 👌
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #153: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/215/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #290: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #202: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #153: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #270: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #257: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #279: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #270: UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #257: FAILURE in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #137: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksysguard build #113: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksysguard/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #96: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksysguard build #114: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksysguard/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #189: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #154: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2529: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2529/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2529: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2529/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2529: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2529/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2530: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2530: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2530: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #194 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #194: ABORTED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #164: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #70: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #55: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #72: FAILURE in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #184: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #132: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #168: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #89: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #190: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #72: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #155: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #134: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #87: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #187: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #118: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #56: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #199: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #77: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #33: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #79: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #84: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #197: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdoctools build #96: FAILURE in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdoctools/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #91: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #199: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #214: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #76: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #38: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #65: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #36: FAILURE in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #93: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #52: FAILURE in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #119: FAILURE in 9 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #87: FAILURE in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #100: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #71: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #53: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #55: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #88: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #49: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #73: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #84: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #74: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #107: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #77: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #89: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #88: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #89: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #41: FAILURE in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #79: FAILURE in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #88: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #71: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #84: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #54: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #79: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #55: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #125: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #232: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #127: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #210: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #136: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #214: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #138: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #72: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #148: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #180: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #97: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #143: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #177: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #167: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #133: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #229: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #231: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #104: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #192: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #86: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #126: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #204: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #124: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #91: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #210: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #137: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #68: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #177: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #81: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #158: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #136: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #99: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #125: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #143: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #174: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #129: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #236: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #190: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #219: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/219/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2531: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2531/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2531: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2531/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2531: SUCCESS in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2531/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #238: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #82: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #181: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #87: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #193: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #105: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #230: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #178: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #134: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #133: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #191: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #137: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #144: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #127: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #215: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #205: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #169: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #211: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #200: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #220: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #90: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #90: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #56: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #220: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #80: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #139: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #66: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #77: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #39: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/39/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #74: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #149: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #126: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #85: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #50: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #78: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #291: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #42: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #72: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #98: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #108: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #232: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #94: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #57: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #89: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #56: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #120: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #98: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #101: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #156: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #75: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #128: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #88: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #139: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #54: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #165: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #198: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #37: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #211: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #53: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #88: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #71: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #77: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #85: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #233: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #178: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #138: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #67: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #73: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #200: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #135: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #185: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #188: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #78: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #215: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #119: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #69: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #85: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #55: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #144: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #34: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #80: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #126: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #73: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #175: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #73: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #130: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #58: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #159: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #137: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #90: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdoctools build #97: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdoctools/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #92: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #100: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #237: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #92: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #125: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #72: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #89: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #191: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #83: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #239: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #168: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #99: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #154: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #89: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #81: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #221: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #56: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #56: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #280: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #57: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #271: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #70: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #258: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/258/
<acheronuk> mparillo @DarinMiller akonadi broken in a clean install?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/1797643
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1797643 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "akonadi fails to start for fresh user/install in Cosmic" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I can test in a few hours.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> needs to be an actual fresh install, not live session.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Use daily or beta iso it does it matter?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, daily please
 * acheronuk votes to remove PIM ASAP after cosmic
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller seconds that vote
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Let's do it with KDE 4
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-13
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Rik, confirmed the akonadi issue in daily cosmic iso.  The workaround works a described.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Thanks. I asked someone else to check and report on debian. When I try, my bug reports rarely get through!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=910902
<ubottu> Debian bug 910902 in akonadi-backend-mysql "akonadi-backend-mysql: akonadi fails to start creating new database/config - ~/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/ not created" [Important,Open]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> they use mariadb, but it looks like same issue with that user folder not getting created
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2532: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2532/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2532: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2532/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2532: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2532/
<mparillo> Debian bug 910902 sounds like a feature to me!
<ubottu> Debian bug 910902 in akonadi-backend-mysql "akonadi-backend-mysql: akonadi fails to start creating new database/config - ~/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/ not created" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/910902
<acheronuk> mparillo: I have a fix in https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/cosmic and uploaded to the cosmic queue
<acheronuk> hopefully the release-team don't have a fit at it!
 * acheronuk kicks apparmor
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_poxml build #121: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_poxml/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #169: FAILURE in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #95: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/95/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk, @DarinMiller Can you test?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok here :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #216: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/216/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Test from a fresh install or remove akonadi, delete directory, install ppa and re-install akonodi?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Fresh install is what I am most concerned with. … However, on an existing one you can also; … ```akonadictl stop … rm -fr ~/.config/akonadi* ~/.local/share/akonadi*``` … upgrade akonadi … ```akonadictl start``` … or try starting a akoandi using app
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_poxml build #122: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_poxml/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/70/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Fresh install coming up...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/61/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ppa worked perfectly: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MYS5W9zJnX/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> nice. thanks. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #62: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #217: UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #159: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #230: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #91: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #107: UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_milou build #96: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_milou/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #108: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #96: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/96/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> accpeted into -proposed. lets hope autotests of rdeps go ok!
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> 👍🏻
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #88: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #76: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #76: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #109: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #128: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #95: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #86: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #48: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/48/
<tsimonq2> Testing to see if Telegram is also down on KDE's instance of teleirc or if I just messed something up. :P
<tsimonq2> Oh dear.
<tsimonq2> Yeah, also a thing for KDE's... ugh :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/47/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/71/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] (20181013.1) has been added
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2533: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2533/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2533: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2533/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2533: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2533/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2534: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2534/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2534: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2534/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2534: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2534/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-07
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Fwd from RikMills: FYI, nvidia users with the 418 driver in disco will probably get a broken upgrade to eoan at the moment
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Fwd from RikMills: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-9/+bug/1830961
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1830961 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-430 (Ubuntu) "Kernels & kernel drivers fail to build with gcc-9 [error: ‘-mindirect-branch’ and ‘-fcf-protection’ are not compatible]" [Critical,Fix released]
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-08
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
 * RikMills kicks launchpad
 * mamarley attempts to kick launchpad but instead stubs his toe and hops off on one foot swearing loudly.
<genii> Hi guys.. did something in casper change between Disco and Eoan ? I'm booting to an USB stick with Eoan installed and it is always (hd0,msdos1) ... then I have GRUB loading Kubuntu ISO images in a particular directory on the stick and all ( 16.04.6, 18.04.3, 19.04 ) work fine but Eoan chunks me out into initramfs for some reason. Relevant GRUB entries, etc here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MGzWbP4fxK/
<genii> It's also giving me cryptic messages about booting into Windows and using chkdsk, so I'm thinking something possibly wubi-related
 * genii goes back to tinkering
<valorie> wubi is still a thing?
<valorie> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<genii> valorie: Maybe for poops and giggles later I'll transcribe what it tells me. But yeah, it was legacy stuff that's discouraged but maybe some scripts that expect the "boot=casper iso-scan/filename=" section were wubi-specific and removed recently
<genii> ... gotta go, somewhere to be. If anyone knows maybe you can enlighten me later, thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-09
<valorie> I know what it IS, I just find it bizarre that any traces remain
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<genii_> valorie: That weird message when trying to boot Eoan iso image from GRUB https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/VhP6NBTHVK/
<valorie> genii_: how weird! esp. as it assumes that you can boot into windows
<valorie> RikMills: what do you think?
<genii_> valorie: Strangely, after I zsynced that image with today's, it boots using the same parameters as the other previous images. But for some reason the Lubuntu daily is giving the exact same symptoms now
<genii_> ( got stuck tinkering with that, haven't tested the Xubuntu)
<valorie> I picked up from the +1 chan that the latest installer changes are not always making it to the latest ISOs
<valorie> yesterday
<valorie> not all read up yet today
<genii_> Yeah, probably it
<genii_> Last visible changes to casper on launchpad I could find were from like 10 years ago, ironically Riddell
<valorie> this was ubiquity
<valorie> I dunno much about casper
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-10
<RikMills> lubuntu daily is spun about 12 hrs later than kubuntu
<valorie> !info kppp
<ubottu> kppp (source: kppp): modem dialer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:17.08.3-0ubuntu1 (disco), package size 781 kB, installed size 2491 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<valorie> my goodness, someone still needing to dial-up
<valorie> murrica 
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-11
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<vip> hi there
<vip> I'm using latest testing plasma on disco, has anybody noticed window bug, when resizing a window (that was vertically maximized), it goes to full maximize?
<vip> Gonna check it on fresh profile
<vip> hmm, it is fine on fresh profile..
<RikMills> odd
<vip> (I'm going to test on neon-testing)
<vip> on fresh profile, the window is "jumping down" 
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-12
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] (20191012) has been added
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-13
<valorie> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-October/004840.html
<valorie> !testing
<ubottu> To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<valorie> hmmm, not the one I want
<valorie> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping RikMills, soee, BluesKaj, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2, crydotsnake-M for more information.
<valorie> perfect
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller on it
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Nice!  No modeset or custom editing the grub line for the hybrid laptop live boot. This is a 1st for a Kubuntu boot.  :)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, 👍
<valorie> excellent!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqN7oH977H0
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Fun watching Alan....he has 500GB of VM's.... crazy.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Wow, legacry Nvidia-340 driver auto installed during install during OS install... nice.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ubiquity is still very slow at detecting hard drives....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> NVidia driver install durnig OS install does slow down the process.  Might have to compare times of with and without video drivers....
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2XhccvmJCU
